#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-11
<dominik> would it be possible to make "smooth scrolling" in konqueror the default for kubuntu? i think many people are used to it because of Firefox: when you press yor middle mouse button (scroll wheel) you get an arrow to scroll.
<Riddell> dominik: I find middle mouse button is much more useful for pasteing URLs
<Riddell> dominik: smooth scroll can be done with shift up/down
<dominik> hmm, ok. shift + up/down works good (better than smooth scrolling in konqueror ;-) ) but you could still paste with the middle mouse burtton, because in a text field it does not scroll.
<dominik> i mean: better than smooth scrolling in konqueror with your mmb
<Riddell> middle mouse button in firefox doesn't seem to do anything here
<dominik> nothing? ok, than i was mistaken and it isn't the default in firefox either. sorry. what does middle mouse button do in konqueror when you leave it to default?
<Riddell> dominik: it goes to the URL in the clipboard
<Riddell> very useful for just clicking anywhere on the page
<dominik> yeah, ok. then leave it as it is now is best i think
<mdz> Riddell: firefox used to do that by default, but it was disabled by default due to usability issues
<mdz> users trying to middle-click a link, and loading some random clipboard content as a URL instead
<elmo> meh
<Riddell> mdz: why would they middle click?
<mdz> Riddell: to open in a new window/tab
<mdz> I do it inadvertently all the time, and I *like* the feature
<mdz> maybe it should be double-middleclick or something
<Riddell> hmm, I do that occationally but not much
<dato> middle click pastes url in firefox here. also, opens in new tab if you do it over a link.
<Riddell> now, who thought it was a good idea to not get mailman to add the listname to the Subject and use procmail instead :)
<Riddell> [kubuntu-users]  Re: [kubuntu-users]  Re: [kubuntu-users]  mounting drives
<Riddell> got an e-mail from Harald and Roberto kdevelop dudes saying they've converted to Kubuntu, maybe we should get kdevelop i main :)
<d3vic3> :)
<haggai> ooh cool
<haggai> are we allowed to move stuff into main still?
<elmo> same rules apply, as mdz posted to k-d@l.u.c recently, AFAIK
<d3vic3> Riddell, ping 
<Riddell> d3vic3: yo
<d3vic3> just tested kubuntu 
<d3vic3> have a few problem 
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> install from release candidate?
<d3vic3> nope 
<d3vic3> dist-upgrade 
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> what's up?
<d3vic3> if i change the style, the window decorations disappear 
<d3vic3> (min, max, close buttons, window border, etc )
<d3vic3> reboot doesn't fix it 
<Riddell> change which style?
<d3vic3> Keramik(spelling) to Plastik 
<Riddell> window style or widget style?
<d3vic3> window style 
<Riddell> most pecualiar, it should be plastik by default for a start
<d3vic3> all the applets failed to load, included the clock applet 
<d3vic3> it is, switching it breaks it
<ttf> Riddell: can I assign #7880 to you? even got a fix for that: set "inactiveForeground=140,140,140" in kdeglobals below [WM]  and remove the shadowing effect.
<d3vic3> for some reason, my wi-fi card was disabled on login, enabled when I get back to Gnome 
<ttf> tested it out with keeping the shadowing effect - then the inactive window title text looks pretty blured
<Riddell> ttf: sure I can do it.  which shadowing effect
<Riddell> d3vic3: shouldn't be anything in kde or gnome which affects the wifi card
<d3vic3> Riddell, I know
<d3vic3> strange 
<d3vic3> oh, and the panel suddenly disappears if I click the button to hide it 
* Riddell wonders how d3vic3's problems could be recreated
<d3vic3> Riddell, easy, I just reboot 
<Riddell> well, recreated by me so I can try and work out what causes it
<d3vic3> yah, all I did was dist-upgrade and rebooted into KDE
<d3vic3> let me log on to KDE again and see 
<ttf> Riddell: C.C. --> Appearance and Themes --> Window Decorations --> Use shadowed text
<d3vic3> Riddell, www.rootcore.co.za/kubuntu/snapshot3.png
<d3vic3> Riddell, I can change window focus also, Alt+Tab does nothing 
<d3vic3> s/can/can't/
<Riddell> d3vic3: what did you dist-upgrade from?
<d3vic3> apt-get install kde
<d3vic3> which I did 2 weeks back 
<Riddell> hmm, so should all be KDE 3.4
<d3vic3> yes, everything says 2.4 
<d3vic3> 3.4, even 
<Riddell> does konqueror and that load ok?
<d3vic3> yes
<d3vic3> ok, my bottom panel just disappeared again 
<d3vic3> i can't do nothing 
<Riddell> try logging out and apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings
<d3vic3> Riddell, www.rootcore.co.za/kubuntu/snapshot5.png 
<d3vic3> ok 
<d3vic3> still the  same 
<d3vic3> Riddell, kcontrol can't fix it 
<dato> Package: kdvi
<dato> Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<dato> Severity: important
<d3vic3> Riddell, full desktop after a few clicks www.rootcore.co.za/kubuntu/snapshot6.png
<d3vic3> very stange 
<d3vic3> s/stange/strange/
<Riddell> d3vic3: cvery strange indeed
<Riddell> d3vic3: doing rm -r ~/.kde while logged out should fix it but is hardly very satisfactory from a finding out what went wrong point of view
<d3vic3> ware u able to reproduce it ?
<Riddell> well no, I would need a copy of your origional ~/.kde I guess
<d3vic3> let me put it up 
<d3vic3> Riddell, it fixes it
<d3vic3> but then as soon as I go to theme manager and change the theme, it breaks again 
<d3vic3> try changing you theme and see what happens 
<Riddell> d3vic3: I can change from plastik to keramik window theme without any problem
<d3vic3> kcontrol -> theme manager ?
<Riddell> d3vic3: theme manager works fine as well
<d3vic3> strange 
<Riddell> just tried theme manager on a fresh new user and it works too
<d3vic3> I'm gonna try a new user and see 
<Riddell> we don't have vorbis-tools installed by default which means kaudiocreator doesn't work
<Riddell> audiocd:/ does work though
<d3vic3> Riddell, nope, still the same 
<Riddell> svn delayed until monday
<Riddell> Kamion: can we have a kubuntu theme for the windows software on the live CD?
<Riddell> Kamion: hno71 has made one up http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/img/KubuntuWinFOSS_1.png
<Riddell> and says he's going to package it to  http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<Riddell> hno71: were you the guy complaining about Kpanel tooltips?  I got that changed upstream
<hno71> Riddell: Yeah that was me. Cool
<hno71> (I'm also the guy who sent you the website tarball)
<hno71> Just so you can connect my nick with my name
<Riddell> yes, someone redid the website so it can be translated, I need to set that up and make the tabs highlight correctly too
<hno71> We're hoping to upgrade the ubuntu plone site tomorrow with that skin
<hno71> Fingers crossed 
<Riddell> good luck :)
<hno71> Riddell: Upload complete: http://www.theopencd.org/ubuntu/kubuntu/latest/
<hno71> You should be able to untar and view it in firefox
* Riddell doesn't have firefox installed
<hno71> :) 
<hno71> Any Gecko browser should work. Konqueror might even work too
<Riddell> hno71: how come that's only 35MB and the ubuntu one is 99MB?
<hno71> You can choose. That one is without OpenOffice, which I've also done for the Ubuntu AMD64 Live CD
<hno71> Do you have space for the full 100MB?
<Riddell> hno71: not sure but I would presume we do since at the moment the CD has the full Ubuntu one
<mdz> haggai: what do you need, main-wise?
<hno71> Right, OK. For some reason I thought KDE took more space
<hno71> Did you remove some lang packs?
<Riddell> don't know if we need more space or not, maybe Kamion will know
<haggai> mdz: I was wondering about cdrdao and kdevelop.  As I said in the bug report, I guess cdrdao is a bit late in the game since k3b wants to set it suid
<mdz> haggai: yeah, setuid is a deal-breaker
<mdz> haggai: does it work non-setuid?
<Riddell> elmo: could you set up a test domain pointing to /srv/kubuntu.org/www/new/ and follow the instructions in README in that directory?
<haggai> mdz: hmm I don't have [k] ubuntu on my cd writer machine but debian's k3b actually wants to remove the suid bits on my setup now
<mdz> haggai: can we turn off the bits where it wants to go around changing permissions on the system?
<haggai> mdz: hmm that would be a case of disabling k3bsetup
<mdz> haggai: k3bsetup doesn't do anything else?
<haggai> mdz: it seems to set cdrom drive group and permissions, and set permissions on cdrecord/cdrdao binaries, all optional
<haggai> theoretically those should all work out of the box anyway
<mdz> right
<mdz> and if they don't, want bugs reported and fixed, not "run k3bsetup"
<mdz> s/want/we &/
<haggai> true
<haggai> I can't test it here since I only have a writer on my server and that only has ubuntu in a chroot
<haggai> Riddell/amu/ttf: Any can any of you test if k3b can be used out of the box without needing to run k3bsetup?
<Riddell> I don't have a CD burner
<Kamion> hno71,Riddell: don't think there's a pressing need for space at the moment, although Kubuntu amd64 is slightly more space-constrained than Ubuntu amd64
<Kamion> -rw-rw-r--    2 cjwatson cdimage  577161216 Mar 29 22:57 daily-live/current/hoary-live-amd64.iso
<Kamion> -rw-rw-r--    2 cjwatson cdimage  653549568 Mar 29 22:58 daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso
<Kamion> -rw-rw-r--    2 cjwatson cdimage  606375936 Mar 31 06:31 kubuntu/daily-live/current/hoary-live-amd64.iso
<Kamion> -rw-rw-r--    2 cjwatson cdimage  650266624 Mar 31 06:32 kubuntu/daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso
<Kamion> those are the current sizes; WinFOSS is included in both the i386 CDs, but in neither of the amd64 CDs
<hno71> Right. So I'll just prepare separate tarballs for 386 and Amd64 on Kubuntu as well. 
<hno71> It's quite quick once you've done one
<Kamion> I'll wait to switch over Kubuntu until you give me the word, then
<hno71> OK, probably tomorrow. There is a bit more graphics stuff to do. Thanks.
<hno71> mdz, haggai: I have an old Ubuntu box (warty+upgrade+kubuntu) that I've run k3b on before, but I ran it now with a fresh user and it works without running setup.
<hno71> Does that help?
<haggai> hno71: thanks, k3bsetup actually changes system permissions so it needs to be a fresh box, not just a fresh user
<hno71> haggai: OK. I've run out of boxes :)
<Kamion> hno71: ok, for tomorrow please mail me the URL, I may not be around much on IRC
<hno71> Kamion: OK, will do
<elmo> Riddell: is it urgent, or can it wait till tonight/tomorrow?
<Riddell> elmo: not urgent no
<elmo> ok, RT-ing it till I go home then
<motaboy> Hi all. :D
<Riddell> hello motaboy 
<motaboy> Riddell: what do you think about the patch for QT that I proposed in my mail to kubuntu-devel ML?
<Riddell> motaboy: I'm going to look at it next (currently browsing bugzilla to remind myself of what's in there)
<Riddell> motaboy: you should poke some MOTU (such as haggai or amu or anyone on #ubuntu-motu) to review abakus
<motaboy> Riddell: Have you tried it ?
<brainZzZ> or anyone on rawkus?
<Riddell> motaboy: not tried qt patch, have tried abakus and it's perfect except I think the README file needs to be included in docs
<motaboy> Riddell: Ok, I'll poke someone :D. For the patch, I only can talk for the gentoo side and what the kde developers asked to us.
<motaboy> Riddell: updated abakus on dev.kubuntu :)
<Riddell> motaboy: am compiling qt now, but can't actually recreate the origional problem
<motaboy> Riddell: great. BTW. Try opening for example a ubuntu bug, then write something in the editor end select more than one line.
<motaboy> Riddell: konqueror will block it for at least 1 second but also 4-5 seconds...
<Riddell> motaboy: tried that, no block (although I have had such problems in the past)
<motaboy> Riddell: here it happens ALWAYS :(
<apokryphos> motaboy: there's something about that on bugs.kde.org
<apokryphos> if you use the keyboard for the selection it works fine... though not always ideal
<motaboy> apokryphos: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80072
<Riddell> apokryphos: do you get the problem?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I do, yes.
<motaboy> apokryphos: If you are interested I wrote a mail to kubuntu-devel on this problem 
<apokryphos> motaboy: Ah, yes -- I saw it. 
<Riddell> motaboy: just minded, you should actually number abakus 0.76-0ubuntu0.1 so that the final thing can be ubuntu1 and people can upgrade to that
<apokryphos> Though, Riddell, it doesn't happen all the time. It's sporadic.
<Riddell> so here I am trying to get the problem and it doesn't want to be problematic for me
<motaboy> Riddell: good. Should I on every little update increase the number? 0.2 0.3 ... 0.4544435 ?
<Riddell> motaboy: yes, something like that
<Riddell> motaboy, apokryphos: please test qt from here  deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu ./
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<apokryphos> sure
<apokryphos> Riddell: I should restart kde, I take it?
<apokryphos> It installed fine; no problems so far
<Riddell> apokryphos: do you get the konqueror problem?
<apokryphos> Riddell: Sweet. That did it
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> motaboy: new Qt packages solve the problem...
<motaboy> Riddell: great, no problems anymore :D
* motaboy is happy that it's proposed patch worked :D
* motaboy already tested it long time ago, so it was quite sure :D
<apokryphos> Cool
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm curious why you cannot reproduce it. Are you using klipper?
<Riddell> motaboy: yes, I'm using kipper
<motaboy> Riddell: well, my ideas finished here... :(
<Riddell> who wants to test something?  motaboy?  apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: always ;-)
<motaboy> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> can you install quanta and leave it running for a few minutes
<Riddell> if it doesn't crash I can close https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/8437
<apokryphos> I've used it before, and had no rpoblems
<apokryphos> but I'll try again now anyhow
<apokryphos> Riddell: Hah, it crashed
<motaboy> Riddell: The old crashed (I was doing nothing). Now trying the new one.
<Riddell> apokryphos: what package version do you have installed?
<apokryphos> ii  quanta         3.4.0-0ubuntu1 web development environment for KDE
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's ubuntu2 I'm wanting, did you apt-get update?
<apokryphos> sorry, will do now
<brainZzZ> <Riddell> in 4 posizione con 54 punti ... dog-jobb <--- wtf did you mean by that
<Riddell> brainZzZ: huh? 
<brainZzZ> huh?
<Riddell> whit?
<motaboy> Riddell: are you italian?
<Riddell> nope, Scottish
<Riddell> can't speak a word of Italian beyond ciao
<motaboy> Riddell: in 4 posizione con 54 punti = fourth with 54 points. 
<Riddell> well I never said any such thing, brainZzZ is trying to frame me
<motaboy> Riddell: dehehe
<motaboy> Riddell: BTW the new quanta isn't crashing :D
<brainZzZ> my doc is trying to get my anxiety better because he feels that if we can get that under control my ibs should get way better
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm just curious, what kind how linking problem was that?
* apokryphos has no problems too. Running around 3 minutes so far.
<Riddell> motaboy: kdewebdev was compiled against an old kdesdk
<Riddell> well I'm satisfied, I'll close the beastie
<motaboy> Riddell: ok thanks.
<motaboy> haggai: Finally I can reproduce bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<motaboy> haggai: looks like it's related to the media kioslave
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-12
<motaboy> haggai: ehm no media kioslave, but system menu. I'm trying to look at it's code.
<motaboy> haggai: I'd suggest to report it tu bugs.kde.org as looks like noone reported it.
<motaboy> Riddell: haggai : way to reproduce the bug:
<motaboy> konqueror -mimetype inode/directory system:/home.desktop
<motaboy> But only with a clean new user => this behavior is overloaded by a user setting
<cartel_> he yguys
<cartel_> someone might be interested to know that my company is adopting kubuntu for our kde-desktops
<cartel_> so expect some contributions soon
<cartel_> :)
<Riddell> cartel_: excellent!
<Riddell> cartel_: who's the lucky company?
<cartel_> Riddell: www.nspfx.com
<cartel_> we are using kubuntu for our nx terminal server product
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> fancy helping with nx packaging in kubuntu?
<cartel_> its easier than keeping up with sarge
<cartel_> the official debs work great?
<Riddell> are there official debs?
<Riddell> I only know of kalyxo ones which don't work with ubuntu because of library versions
<cartel_> Riddell: yes, perhaps gian needs to update the page to say they work in ubuntu
<cartel_> Riddell: im talking about nomachine, not freenx
<Riddell> ah right
<cartel_> i would be happy to help out packaging freenx
<cartel_> i see also there are no xen packages for ubuntu, i can adapt the ones i helped make up for sarge and contribute them too
<Riddell> that would be cool, not worked out yet what xen is but everyone seems very impressed by it
<cartel_> Riddell: i have a failover root-raid replicant mail server out in the wild using xen and drbd
<cartel_> xen is awesome for build prototyping
<cartel_> irs pretty much the new core of our server system
<thully> hi - is it a known issue that plugged-in USB keys don't mount proeprly in Kubuntu RC?
<thully> Also, the fonts still look a little funky on my laptop screen (RGB subpixel is not a good default on all LCDs)
<d3vic3> Riddell, ping 
<ttf_> Kamion: even if I say no to "download language pack" during installation it will download and install them
<ttf> haggai: K3b works well without running k3bsetup on a fresh install of RC
<haggai> ttf: great, lets try and get cdrdao in then
<ttf> Riddell: thanks for the tab issue fix - but the problem is now, that the titlebar text of inactive windows is pretty hard to read (blured) because of the shadow effect.
<ttf> Riddell: snapshots at http://halls.debian.net/~tom/snapshots/titlebar_with_shadow.png and http://halls.debian.net/~tom/snapshots/titlebar_without_shadow.png
<ttf> Riddell: fix would be to add kwinplastikrc to your kubuntu-default-settings/.../config/ containing the following lines:
<ttf> [General] 
<ttf> TitleShadow=false
<thully> hi - I noticed a few issues in the Kubuntu RC - however, I'm currently too busy to deal with them in Bugzilla
<thully> First of all, when hibernating my machine, the screen was not locked on resume (as it is in standard Ubuntu)
<thully> Also, on a less serious note, some boot-up messages (kdm, and laptop_mode, maybe some more) aren't formatted properly
<thully> and my fonts in KDE have a weird color to them (may be due to the default use of RGB subpixel rendering on any and all LCDs, which doesn
<thully> 't always work well
<ttf> Riddell: #8142 is against ksysv - a package which is in universe.
<ttf> Riddell: is it supposed to move into main one day or why is it in bugzilla? any idea?
<Riddell> hmm, that's the runlevel editor isn't it?
<ttf> yup
<Riddell> ah, must be because it's part of kdeadmin
<Riddell> and kdeadmin used to be in the seeds
<ttf> ah - k
<Riddell> still is I think but I removed all the unimportant depends
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-13
<motaboy> Hi all!
<motaboy> Hi all :D
<motaboy> For staying always updated I'm making some debian/watch files. 
<motaboy> Is it ok If I put them in my dev home in dev.kubuntu and then poke the mantainer to add it?
<Riddell> motaboy: sure
<motaboy> Riddell: k3b watch file is on: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/watchfiles/k3b/
<Riddell> motaboy: what's it for?
<motaboy> Riddell: to know when a new k3b version is out :D
<Riddell> motaboy: how do you use it?
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm doing a cron job that launche "uscan --report $SOURCEPACKAGESDIR", and send to me a mail when new there are new packages.
<motaboy> Riddell: on debian there's also an automatic script running here:
<motaboy> http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/no_upstream.html
<motaboy> better: http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-14
<lamont> Riddell: vim hates you
<lamont> #8567
<motaboy> Hi all :D
<motaboy> I noticed that the kde.mk in the kdebase and other debian dirs is more updated than the one present in the latest cdbs
<motaboy> I don't know the cdbs's history, is there a reason?
<motaboy> Riddell: I've got a local (non formatted) copy of KubuntuHelp that was lost with the wiki restore.
<motaboy> do you need it?
<Riddell> motaboy: I spose I do, has the wiki been haxxored or something?
<motaboy> Riddell: they have resetted it again... :(
<motaboy> Riddell: I really hope that it can be restored.
<motaboy> Riddell: BTW, systempreferences and metabar ready.
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm going to test the first one :D
<Riddell> reset to what?
<motaboy> Riddell: resetted to 1 april 08:00 
<motaboy> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/recentchanges
<Riddell> any reason for that?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-15
<motaboy> Dunno. Probably they are talking about this on some channels.
<cartel_> question where do ubuntu get their names for releases?
<motaboy> Riddell: I got that system preferences has some file conflicting with kcontrol
<motaboy> Riddell: plus when I launch it I get an empty window,only the bar, but show all is insensible.
<Riddell> cartel_: mark shuttleworth makes them up depending on his mood
<Riddell> motaboy: that'll be xdg menu strangeness, should be eaily fixable with some playing about
<motaboy> Riddell: do you have any hint? :D
<Riddell> motaboy: what's the conflicting file?
<motaboy> Riddell: /usr/share/applications/kde/kcmfontinst.desktop  /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-system.directory  /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-power.directory
<cartel_> so whats better.. arch or svn?
<Riddell> cartel_: baz
<Riddell> motaboy: does it work if you overwrite those files?
<cartel_> Riddell: bazaar?
<Riddell> cartel_: that's the baby
<cartel_> Riddell: can i install this on debian woody?
<motaboy> Riddell: no. I think the problem is in the xdg menu implementation
<motaboy> Riddell: Probably I have to generate some files from this ones?
<Riddell> motaboy: it's definatly worked fine for me before, but it took some shuffling around of the files, I assumed he would have fixed that by now
<cartel_> Riddell: installing now
<Riddell> I'll compile it and see what happens
* motaboy reads the xdg specs.
* cartel_ looks for a baz howto
<cartel_> is there an arch pserver? or it does everything over ssh?
<Riddell> cartel_: it can use webdav too
<Riddell> motaboy: are you going to restore that page or do you want me to do it?
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm unsure on how to proceed...
<motaboy> Riddell: do you have a copy of the page?
<Riddell> motaboy: nope, although somewhere in the 7000 e-mails in my inboxes are all the changes made to it since it started
<uniq> hello gentlemen.
<uniq> any idea what's up with the wiki? 
<motaboy> Riddell: I have an unformatted version. Do you want that I send it to you ?
<motaboy> uniq: no :( 
<Riddell> motaboy: yeah cool
<motaboy> Riddell: sent
<motaboy> It's getting late. Night All!
<apokryphos> 'night
<apokryphos> Riddell: quick q if I may: is there a quick way to resolve dependencies (and their versions etc) when making a .deb? Someone suggested pbuilder, but not quite sure if it should be used -- seems related to apt or the .deb src.
<motaboy> apokryphos: there's also sbuild that it's the one used by buildd
<apokryphos> motaboy: cool; how do I use it?
<motaboy> apokryphos: I'm not very expert again
<motaboy> apokryphos: but I setted up a chrooted environment
<apokryphos> Yup, just did that with pbuilder...
<apokryphos> *for
<motaboy> apokryphos: then I launch "sbuild -v packagename.dsc"
<motaboy> apokryphos: but you can use also inside your root
<apokryphos> motaboy: hmm, I'm trying to make a .deb from the package source (not the deb one), so that's what should be used?
<motaboy> apokryphos: and it will remove the packages that it has installed at the end
<motaboy> apokryphos: it will resolve and install the deps. 
<apokryphos> dsc is stuff from the deb src, isn't it? (just getting to grips).
<motaboy> apokryphos: yes
<Riddell> apokryphos: dsc is the description file of the source
<apokryphos> Riddell: the "control" file in debian/ ?
<apokryphos> (the one you get from dh_name)
<apokryphos> *dh_make
<apokryphos> motaboy: slightly confused :). Where is the .dsc, then? Or do I have to make one...?
<motaboy> apokryphos: is it a source file made by another one, or is it made by you?
<Riddell> apokryphos: debuild -S  will make a .dsc as well as a .diff (and there should already be a .orig as well)
<apokryphos> yup, got the .orgi.tar.gz so far
<apokryphos> *orig
<Riddell> apokryphos:   Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}  will magically add the correct depends for things which need C/C++ libraries
<apokryphos> Riddell: to clarify, I should just run Debuild -S in the source directory? 
<motaboy> Riddell: Now I'll go bed. I'll try to understand the systempreferences problem tommorow.
<motaboy> CUAll.
<Riddell> motaboy: guid nicht
<apokryphos> bye; thanks for the help :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes,  debuild  will make the .debs  debuild -S  will make the source  (.diff/orig and .dsc)
<uniq> apokryphos: i use a chroot, made by debootstrap, in which i build packages with debuid, or sometimes dpkg-buildpackage.
<uniq> bah.. s/debiud/debuild
* apokryphos first .deb build :P
<apokryphos> and the shlibs goes in... ? The "depends" part in "control" file?
<uniq> read the new maintainer guide :)
<apokryphos> uniq: which one? Link?
<uniq> apt-get install maint-guide
<apokryphos> right
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, Depends in control
<Riddell> apokryphos: what are you packaging?
<Riddell> there should be a template package to use
<uniq> and maybe developers-reference too.. if you're patient.
<apokryphos> krename :D
<apokryphos> Riddell: what exactly would that be? :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: krename is a C++ program?
<Riddell> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Riddell> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-dh_make
<Riddell> dh_make is the baby
<apokryphos> Yeah, it's C++
<apokryphos> Yeah, was reading that guide...
<apokryphos> Riddell: debuild -S seems to go well, but get an error with signing the changes: gpg: skipped `Francis Giannaros <francisg@gmail.com>': secret key not available
<apokryphos> should I be using something else? 
<Riddell> apokryphos: do you have a gpg key installed?
<apokryphos> no ;)
<Riddell> that'll be it then
<apokryphos> Not sure if I'm doing things in the right order here. Do I first configure all things in debian/, then debuild -S, then debuild?
<cartel_> arrgh, kdevelop doesnt support arch
<Riddell> apokryphos: sort out debian  then if you want .debs  use  debuild and if you want  source  "packages" use debuild -S
<cartel_> :'(
<uniq> gnite guys.
<apokryphos> 'night
<lamont> validate-posix-sh: warning; cannot verify correctness of "debian/xfree86-common.postrm" with ash; shell not available
<lamont> stupid xorg
* lamont would beat daniels with a shell, but THERE AREN'T ANY IN THE CHROOT
<lamont> :-_
<apokryphos> Riddell: aren't man pages important? As far as I can see the guide seems to imply that I would have to write/edit the templates :-O
<Riddell> apokryphos: most programs are expected to come with their own man pages if they need them
<Riddell> apokryphos: but otherwise write your own (in docbook) and add the appropriate bits to rules
<apokryphos> Riddell: sorry, that should have been "imported", not important, ergh. If the program has its respective man page, would that be pulled in automatically?
<Riddell> apokryphos: they'll be installed normally then you add them to the install file in debian/ like any other file
<cartel_> poor daniels
<apokryphos> Riddell: did I miss something and it was built for only i386? In control it's specified "Architecture: any".
<Riddell> apokryphos: presumably you only built it on i386
<apokryphos> Can only build on the architecture you're on.. understandable.
<Riddell> apokryphos: that package works for me
<apokryphos> cool :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: shall I send any other stuff over?
<Riddell> apokryphos: add it to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<apokryphos> please be sure to tell me with any things that might need to be altered with it :P
<apokryphos> Ok, sure.
<Riddell> apokryphos: include a link to .deb and sour
<Riddell> apokryphos: include a link to .deb and sources
<apokryphos> Riddell: the tar.gz or original tar.bz2?
<Riddell> apokryphos: the .orig .diff and .dsc
<apokryphos> Ok; no problem.
<Riddell> apokryphos: you need to name the orig in the style of  krecipes_0.7.1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> apokryphos: then run debuild -S and it'll make the .diff and dsc
<apokryphos> right; just remove the evil 1
<apokryphos> Though, Riddell, I do already have a .diff and dsc
<apokryphos> I followed the guide and ended up using dpkg-buildpackage
<Riddell> debuild just calls dpkg-buildpackages, but it checks dependencies first which is handy
<Riddell> if you don't have a .orig then the .diff contains everything, which is not the way to do it
<apokryphos> I have both. Just had to rename krename_3.0.3.orig.tar.gz1
<apokryphos> debuild refuses to build with an orig.tar.gz there
<Riddell> what does it say?
<apokryphos> dpkg-source: failure: unable to create `krename_3.0.3.orig.tar.gz.tmp-nest': File exists
<Riddell> apokryphos: .orig is in directory above the source?
<Riddell> apokryphos: if krename_3.0.3.orig.tar.gz.tmp-nest exists then remove it and run debuild again
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<Riddell> groovy
<apokryphos> Riddell: that process seemed to lose the orig..
<Riddell> apokryphos: it deleted it?
<apokryphos> Yes
<Riddell> very strange
<Riddell> well slap whatever you have on a server and I'll take a keek
<apokryphos> Is it perhaps down to the fact that I changed the name? Took off that 1
<Riddell> don't see any reason for a 1 being there
<apokryphos> heh. Ok, uploading
<apokryphos> Riddell: http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/krename/ Sorry for the hassle -- really appreciate this. :)
<Riddell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to krename_3.0.3.orig.tar.gz1: binary file contents changed
<Riddell> something funny going on there
<Riddell> apokryphos: you have a file called krename_3.0.3.orig.tar.gz1 inside your source directory
<Riddell> that's not right
<apokryphos> Argh
<apokryphos> I might have actually moved it there when trying to rename
<Riddell> the level of conversation in #kubuntu is starting to tend towards that of #ubuntu :)
<Riddell> still no desktop flame wars yet
<apokryphos> It's actually partly my fault
<apokryphos> the idiot in there (Gangster') is an "acuintence" of mine
<apokryphos> found out I use IRC and here he is. Ergh.
<Riddell> :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: but I should be able to still use the orig there, eh? Does the debuild -S alter it at all?
<Riddell> apokryphos: put the orig in the directory above the source
<Riddell> debuild -S won't alter the orig
<Riddell> but it will use it
<apokryphos> so I better rebuild...
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> apokryphos: the version number should be 3.0.3-0ubuntu1  (and actually should be 3.0.3-0ubuntu0.1 etc until it's ready to upload)
<apokryphos> Darn; should have remembered that. For the guys at MOTU, then, I should leave as ubuntu0.1, and I guess they can alter?
<apokryphos> I guess have I have to do the dpkg-buildpackages again, then. :) 
<Riddell> yep
<apokryphos> not too much loss as the debuild -S returned errors: i.e. gunzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Riddell> is it gzip or did you just rename from bz2?
<apokryphos> No idea what it's talking about with regard to gzip; don't see any gzip too. Never did rename the tar.bz2..
<Riddell> how did you make the .orig file?
<apokryphos> hm, now wondering if that came in earlier when experimenting a bit
<Riddell> well you want to make it by bunzip2ing the .bz2 and gzipping it and renaming to follow the correct pattern
<apokryphos> Pretty sure it was built with the dpkg-buildpackage though..
<Riddell> .orig isn't build by anything, it's the origional (or as close as you can get it)
<Riddell> I'm off to bed, #ubuntu-motu has people if you need help
<Riddell> add the package to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages and we'll try and find people to review
<apokryphos> ok, thanks for all the help :)
<Riddell> amu, haggai: don't support either of you registered #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> http://img87.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img87&image=10021237tu.jpg
<Riddell> spotted in the wild!
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/1112582895 giving away Kubuntu CDs
<apokryphos> Riddell: as a note: finished the .deb with proper version etc. Thanks for all the help. :)
<apokryphos> that gzip error was down to me specifying the tar.bz2 in the dh_make, by the by.
<Riddell> apokryphos: groovy.  add it to the MOTU page and then we need to find people to review
<apokryphos> yup, done.
* apokryphos is gonna go for kooldock next
<elmo> amu: what's the baz url for seeds?
<haggai> elmo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<elmo> yah, I meant the commitable one, but I found it, thanks
<haggai> np
<Riddell> Kamion: I just did a fresh install and it seems to ask which linux I want installed, linux, linux-i386 or linux-2.6.10-i386.  is there a difference?  seems slightly confusing to the user
<Riddell> Kamion: could you add vorbis-tools to the kubuntu desktop seed?
<Kamion> Riddell: were there previous errors during the installation? that question only shows up in expert mode (errors can drop you back to expert mode)
<Kamion> Riddell: any particular category in the seed?
<Kamion> ("don't care" is an acceptable answer)
<Riddell> Kamion: next to kaudiocreator in the seed (which will be in kdemultimedia)
<Riddell> Kamion: it complained that my partitions weren't set up right
<Kamion> right, that would do it
<Kamion> Riddell: seed changed
<Riddell> Kamion: thanks
<motaboy> Hi all!
<uniq> hello.
<haggai> hi
<Riddell> haggai: what's the plan with adding updates-from-cvs patches?
<Riddell> haggai: there's a few changes I'd like to make after doing this fresh install so I could add them as I do those
<haggai> Riddell: I looked at the updates, and there are rather a lot
<Riddell> haggai: do you think they're likely to cause trouble?
<haggai> Riddell: I think there is a good chance they will in places
<Riddell> maybe we should just do it for kde-i18n and try and do a kde 3.4.1 in hoary-updates
<haggai> Riddell: it is difficult to tell.  Obviously they are all supposed to be bug fixes but there are a lot of backports that could be not very well tested
<motaboy> usually the patches backported to the KDE_3_4_BRANCH are only bug fixes 
<Riddell> motaboy: usually :)
<haggai> motaboy: have you actually looked at the commits?  I know they are supposed to be fixes but the quantity is scary, and they are not all obvious what they are doing
<motaboy> haggai: I always keep an eye on kde-cvs ml
<haggai> motaboy: I think we have a good chance to introduce a new bug and not have time for it to surface before the release
<motaboy> haggai: and the backports are not so much
<motaboy> haggai: yeah.
<haggai> Riddell: yeah I think so, much as I know this strategy will mean we ship with some bugs that could have been fixed
<motaboy> haggai: IMHO that before a release only very annoying bugs should be fixed
<haggai> motaboy: I agree
<haggai> Riddell: the kde-i18n changes are so big the diff is > 450Mb.  I think we should just make a new tar.gz
<haggai> Riddell: something like 3.4.0+cvsyyyymmdd
<motaboy> haggai: I'm sorry. I didn't had much time for that annoying konqueror crash
<motaboy> haggai: I wrote some things in the bug.
<motaboy> haggai: but It's hard to me to find the real cause.
<haggai> motaboy: yes, thanks for your research.  That bug is being hard to track down
<motaboy> haggai: I'd like to report it upstream.
<haggai> motaboy: please do
<motaboy> haggai: ok. maybe the developers of that part will solve it in 1 second. :D
<haggai> motaboy: heh :)
<uniq> heh.. check out http://pippin.gimp.org/view/?http://pippin.gimp.org/gallery/panorama/gjovik_gard.jpg in firefox.. and then in konqueror.. notice a difference? :)
<Riddell> haggai, amu: are we releasing on Wednesday or Friday?
<amu> release is same day like ubuntu ... Friday, but a "Friday release" isnt good, i prefer Monday
<Riddell> what's bad about Friday?
<haggai> Friday sounds better than Wednesday
<amu> most (normal) people go Friday into weekend. If they return at Monday, the News isnt fresh.With gnoppix i release all time Monday, you get more more NEWS, compared to Friday    
<Riddell> we could just do it tonight, trump ubuntu :)
<haggai> heh >-)
<uniq> finally.. got the wiki to work.. had to change my passowrd (?).. to be able to add/change anything.. 
<Riddell> amu: libmad as a build depends?  can you do that?
<Riddell> amu: and is cdrdao moving into main?
<amu> asked haggai about it, till libmad is not on the cd ... 
<amu> and cdrdao was: 7877 see comment #8 from pitti
<motaboy> Riddell: sorry. are you talking about k3b mp3 plugins?
<Riddell> motaboy: talking about the k3b amu just uploaded to hoary
<Riddell> libmad is in main, didn't know that
<motaboy> Riddell: amu said for amarok
<Riddell> well I don't have a CD burner so I'm trusting that it'll all work :)
<Riddell> motaboy: said what for amarok?
<motaboy> Riddell: probably I didn't understood but talking about k3b-mp3 amu noticed that libmad is in main an said that it's here for amarok
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> so everything should be sorted.  groovy
<motaboy> Riddell: but I cannot seed libmad as a build dep of amarok...
<motaboy> s/seed/see
<motaboy> Riddell: it's a dep of akode-mpeg
<motaboy> knapster2???
<motaboy> kwave and kpresenter???
<motaboy> Riddell: BTW I noticed that systempreferences doesn't work because it has some problems with it's xdg files.
<Riddell> motaboy: that's what I said would be the problem
<cmf> are there any plans to add rosegarden 1.0?
<cmf> there's and outdated version in universe
<Riddell> cmf: not thought about it but good idea, please add to HelpingKubuntu
<cmf> okies
<cmf> just reading the wiki now.. :d
<cmf> shall i comment, or edit?
<cmf> hmm, konqy seems busted
<cmf> cookie handler error when i try to manage cookies (so i can login to comment regarding rosegarden)
<cmf> on ubuntulinux.org that is
<motaboy> cmf: try restarting kded
<cmf> okies
<motaboy> cmf: probably you updated kde without restarting it
<cmf> possibly
<cmf> ahh, it was the hal update
<amu> arg .. i'm too stupid to read buildlogs :(
<cartel_> arrgh wtf
<cartel_> i HATE bitkeeper
<Riddell> cmf: "Mr J Riddell" I don't use a title
<cmf> i was joking :P
<cmf> would you rather i changed it?
<Riddell> yep
<cartel_> oh phew
<cmf> okies, sorry about that then
<cartel_> it was april fools :)
<cmf> shit, did i just delete that wiki page? i was trying to delete my comment... fuck
<cmf> i have it here in my cache, but fuck fuck fuck
<Riddell> cmf: hold that cache
<cmf> will do
<cmf> is it def gone, so sorry about this guys, fucking stupi dme
<Riddell> cmf: blame the usability of the wiki
<cmf> :)
<Riddell> cmf: can you add the page again?
<cmf> okies
<cmf> is there a special way to add all teh headers and stuff?
<uniq> which page? 
<cmf> HelpingKubuntu
<Riddell> cmf: I'll sort the formatting, just add the content back
* uniq got HelpingKubuntu open in firefox.
<cmf> i'll paste it all back in as plain text
<cmf> if that's ok?
<Riddell> cmf: yep
<Riddell> uniq: hold it there, just in case :)
<uniq> I will.
<uniq> saving it too.. just in case :)
<Riddell> what a troublesome page it is
<uniq> indeed. not just the page.. the whole wiki.
<uniq> imho.
<cmf> all back as plain text
<cmf> sorry about this again
<cmf> that ok like that or you needing anything elsE?
<Riddell> there we go, good as new
<Riddell> cmf: how did you end up deleteing it?  that's quite a usability issue
<uniq> how does the undo link in the upper right corner work? 
<uniq> does it undo page deleting? 
<uniq> or is it just for editing? 
<cmf> Riddell: bellow my comment were 4 buttons and a textbox, i looked foe edit in there for my comment, saw delete so pressed that, then realised it was for teh wiki, pressed stop in konq but was too late
<cmf> added comment sans Mr J ;)
<Riddell> cmf: ah I see.  well that wiki is rubbish, they may well be changing back to moin (which will screw up 100 things including that jinxed page I'll bet)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-16
<cmf> ahh, can't you edit permissions on the page so random cmf's can't delete it in future?
<apokryphos> Does it run up everyone's CPU on there? Does for me almost every time
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's plone that does that and it's a reported problem with kiohttp
<Riddell> cmf: nope, that's the point of a wiki :)
<apokryphos> Yup; that's what runs up.
<cmf> Riddell: fair
<Riddell> apokryphos: killall -9 kio_http  and reload the page seems to be the best you can do
<apokryphos> Yup, that's what I end up doing generally.
<uniq> who asked about rosegarden? 
<Riddell> uniq: cmf did
<uniq> debian got 1.0-1 in sid.
<uniq> we have 0.9.9-1 in universe.. 
<Riddell> is that so...will have to see what can be done about that then :)
<Riddell> but not tonight
<uniq> :)
<mdz> Riddell: what's pulling pccts into main, and has pitti reviewed it?
<Riddell> mdz: never heard of it
<elmo> it's a b-d of cdrdao
<amu> mdz: cdrdao
<mdz> oh, gah
<mdz> I thought we had established that k3b did not depend on cdrdao anyway?
<amu> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7877
<AMIGrAve> is there a kubuntu-dev mailing list ?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: yep
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: it is not mentionned on http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: made a patch for qtorrent wich won't run with the new pyqt, I send it on ubuntu dev or kubuntu dev ?
<mdz> amu: new packages cannot enter main without review
<mdz> amu: pitti reviewed cdrdao, but no one mentioned pccts
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: groovy, kubuntu-devel please
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: pyqt will probably be updated again soon 
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: or open a report on bugzilla
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: actually you can't do bugzilla because it's universe, use the mailing list
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: I'll send a mail so I can CC the author of qtorrent
<mdz> Riddell: universe reports go to Malone now
<mdz> there's a hyperlink from bugzilla
<Riddell> ah cool
<amu> mdz: haggai: arg, i will change it back, and add a suggest line. I suggest, let the waring exist, that there is no cdrao, user should install it himself for now.
<Riddell> can we not get cdrdao in main if it gets changed to be not setuid?
<motaboy> Night All!
<amu> Riddell: it's already not suid, the problem are the depends of cdrdao, which are not checked by pitti, pitti checked only cdrdao
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: I've added a note about kubuntu-devel to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HelpingKubuntu and added a link to that from the faq
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: ok, i'm not sure the mail I sent to kubuntu-dev has acutally be sent (gmail trouble). If it's not, here are the patches : http://www.amigrave.com/upload/posts/qtorrent/
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: do you get some sleep sometimes ? ;-)
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: kubuntu-devel got an e-mail from amigrave@gmail.com
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: is there a WNPP for kubuntu ?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: what's one of those?
<cartel_> riddell: debian use it as a list of orphaned/wishlist packages
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/
<cartel_>  Work-Needing and Prospective Package
<Riddell> oh right, no don't think so
<Riddell> but there's wiki pages
<Riddell> KubuntuSuggestedPackages is the one I pay attention to
<cartel_> (k)ubuntu dont use itps either
<cartel_> less beurocracy than debian
<cartel_> but then kubuntu is much smaller
<cartel_> in scope
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: i'll study more the wiki instead of asking questions that are probably in it ;-) I was just asking because I would like to help
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: asking is good
<cartel_> amiga are you a debian developer?
<cartel_> keysigned?
<AMIGrAve> cartel_: no, I even don't know yet how to package deb's ;-)
<cartel_> AMIGrAve: just read the debian new maintainers guide
<cartel_> :)
<AMIGrAve> cartel_: I wanted to learn that before but when I saw of difficult it was to help in debian I dropped
<AMIGrAve> cartel_: yep I saw a link in the wiki, i'll learn that
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: welcome to kubuntu :)
<AMIGrAve> thanks ;-)
<AMIGrAve> you all here have full time job outside of the pleasure of working on kubuntu ?
<Riddell> why would we want one of those?
<AMIGrAve> earn money to feed the pets, things like that ;-)
<Riddell> the household cat is quite fat enough, I'm going to refuse to feed him soon
<cartel_> i unfortunately have a full time job
<uniq> I do to.
<uniq> full time + some.. 
<AMIGrAve> yeah me too
<AMIGrAve> cartel_: how much time per week do you give to kubuntu ?
<cartel_> none at the mo!
<uniq> I'm thinking of getting a mac mini.. nice little box..
<AMIGrAve> work in 6 hours going to bed, see you soon
* cartel_ finds something new to package
<Riddell> cartel_: what's that?
<apokryphos> Riddell: is knemo in properly? It's installed, but doesn't seem to be addable when trying to add applet
* apokryphos wondering if he compiled it himself now, actually
<uniq> apokryphos: it's not applets.. it docks a icon into the systemtray for each device you add.
<apokryphos> uniq: I know :). But to add it, do you not Configure Panel > Add to Panel > Applet
<uniq> no.
<Riddell> never used knemo
<uniq> you configure it in control center.
<cartel_> Riddell: triplea.sourceforge.net :)
<cartel_> its not in debian
<apokryphos> I'm almost 90% sure that you should be able to add it that way. Quite sure I did it like that in the past
<uniq> control center - internet & network - network monitor
<apokryphos> Ah, control centre part is new in 0.3.1
<dato> I believe it's in kalyxo, though
<cartel_> dato: what is?
<dato> knemo
<uniq> it's in universe too.
* apokryphos loves knemo. Missed it.
* uniq got too much stuff in his lower right corner.
<uniq> systray full of crap.. even when most of the icons are hidden.
<uniq> gnite guys.
<haggai> amu: I already spoke to pitti about cdrdao on #ubuntu-devel, and I agreed with him to use the internal pccts.  I didn't say to you I was ready with cdrdao...
<uniq> riddell: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu - rosegarden4 packages for review. basically sid packages recompiled.
<ttf> Kamion: some time back I've reported that even if you say "No" to download the language pack during install it will download it - has this been fixed?
<Kamion> ttf: yeah
<Kamion> should've been anyway. try a current daily
<ttf> k - thanks
<mdz> morning
<mdz> I'd like to catch up with you guys about kubuntu release status and any outstanding issues
<mdz> when would be a good time?
<Riddell> mdz: I'm here, any time is good for me I think
<mdz> ok
<mdz> amu,haggai?
<haggai> mdz: yup
<haggai> mdz: I'm available all this evening
<Riddell> libtunepimp is still brining libmad onto the CD, do we need to recompile that?
<haggai> Riddell: what needs that?  Can the depends be overriden?
<Riddell> haggai: juk, amarok
<haggai> hmm it links directly to libmad :(
<mdz> I can catch up with amu another time, let's talk now since you're both here
<mdz> we'd like to start a test cycle today or tomorrow
<Riddell> mdz: testing CDs?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> preparing for the final release on Friday
<Riddell> ok, what do we need to do?
<haggai> libtunepimp looks bad, it links directly to libmad, and is directly linked to by the juk and amarok binaries
<Riddell> haggai: it can be compiled to not use libmad easily enough, but presumably you then loose MP3 tagging ability
<haggai> Riddell: yes :(
<Riddell> but I'm not sure why juk uses libtunepimp when it has taglib
<haggai> mdz: so, outstanding issues I have are cdrdao and the mp3 issues.  I'm trying to get xine tp use the external libmad atm
<mdz> haggai: I thought cdrdao was a non-issue, or that we only needed to disable the complaint
<Riddell> I'm looking at a couple of changes to the menus.  also I'm trying and failing to make sense of python-kde3 which just doesn't want to work, but that's in universe.  also akregator konq plugin has disappeared
<mdz> Riddell: I didn't think libmad had tagging functionality at all
<Riddell> mdz: no, libtunepimp does and it depends on libmad
<mdz> Riddell: but libtunepimp should be able to tag mp3s without libmad
<haggai> mdz: cdrdao does a better job of cd writing in dao mode than cdrecord
<haggai> mdz: k3b chooses it when available for certain tasks
<haggai> mdz: so I wanted to get it into main
<mdz> it's quite late to add new packages to the desktop
<mdz> adding it to supported should be achievable
<haggai> what are you thinking of re adding to desktop?  It does not install anything other than binaries that are used by k3b, so I don't see a big danger here
<Riddell> haggai: I suspect libtunepimp is only used by musicbrains and not as the main tagger for both juk and amarok
<apokryphos> (amaroK uses solely TagLib)
<Riddell> apokryphos: but it also depends on libtunepimp
<apokryphos> yah, for MusicBrainz
<Riddell> I don't get why musicbrains doesn't depend on libtunepimp then instead of juk and amarok having to do it
<apokryphos> MusicBrainz is optional... amaroK doesn't depend on it; only amaroK with Musicbrainz support
<haggai> apokryphos: the problem is, amarok links directly to the libs so we can't make it optional at runtime
<Riddell> I think that removing libmad from tunepimp is the best way, you loose musicbrains support but not general tagging
<apokryphos> ah; quite a pickle.
<haggai> Riddell: right, sounds like it then
<haggai> python-tunepimp also uses libtunepimp but there are no packages that use it
<haggai> in libtunepimp configure.in:
<haggai>              echo "*  The MAD mp3 decoder is not installed. Please download "
<haggai>              echo "*  the decoder from http://www.mars.org/home/rob/proj/mpeg"
<haggai>              echo "*  to include MP3 TRM generation capabilities."
* haggai looks for a definition of TRM
<haggai> TRM creates a unique signature by analyzing thirty-seconds of an audio file for data values relating to a number of acoustic features
<Riddell> haggai: doesn't sound like too great a loss then
<Riddell> I'll upload a new tunepimp
<dato> er
<dato> nah, nvm. you loose the posibility of asking musicbrainz about mp3 files, but guess it's ok
<Riddell> better than removing musicbrainz from juk and amarok which is the other alternative
<Riddell> haggai: any opinion on having the kmenu use 32x32 icons?
<haggai> Riddell: looking at libtunepimp it seems the API/ABI does not change when you have libmad support, so people will be able to install a libmad-enabled package without needing to recompile juk/amarok
<haggai> Riddell: (icons) just the top level, or all levels?
<mdz> haggai: re: adding to desktop, I was thinking about cdrdao
<mdz> but if you only want it in supported, I think that's fine (given that the build-dependency is sorted out)
<mdz> do you guys have a preference between a separate Kubuntu announcement, and a joint announcement with Ubuntu?
<haggai> I think we should do 2 announcements.  The kubuntu announce went a bit unnoticed tucked away below the ubuntu rc
<haggai> so I think 2 seperate mails to -announce would be better
<motaboy> allee: hi!
<allee> motaboy: hi!
<allee> motaboy: any news from the kbt front?
<motaboy> allee: none that I know. I'm trying to implement a debian alternatives for kbluepin
<motaboy> allee: BTW are you the digikam mantainer?
<allee> motaboy: yes. (we are three but the other two are quite busy for work/family)
<motaboy> allee: Is there an updated version for ubuntu?
<allee> motaboy: yes wait ...
<allee> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<allee> debian sid only is some minor cosmetics ahead
<allee> motaboy: alternatives, like /etc/alternatives or a wrapper script that calls kbluepin, bluepin-* depending on enviroment?
<allee> bb in some minute
<allee> s
<motaboy> allee: I was thinking about /etc/alternatives like suggested by haggai 
<allee> motaboy: I'm not fan of such a solution because life is sometimes more complicated that 'everyone' uses KDE on this host ...
<allee> motaboy: but admitted it's better than the current 'edit the config file'
<mdz> haggai: ok, that can be arranged.  would one of you like to do the kubuntu announcement?
<motaboy> allee: The wrapper can be a good idea, but I don't know how to get which de is running and how a users can override this choose with a preferred one.
<allee> motaboy: hmm, right it's still tricky.  maybe having kbluetooth register with dbus like the python-dbus script would be much simpler
<allee> motaboy: sorry, bluez-pin isn't (was it ever?) a python script :(
<Kamion> there are new Kubuntu daily install/live CDs up with most of today's installer changes (mostly just translations, but some a bit more intrusive), if folks want to test
<elmo> Riddell: ?
<elmo> Riddell: your clock is broken and it's causing your gwenview upload to FTBFS
<haggai> mdz: ok, when do you need it?
<mdz> haggai: thursday evening UTC
<mdz> also, as Kamion mentioned, there's a new set of CDs up, and they need to be tested
<haggai> great thanks we'll get going on them
* haggai starts download
<mdz> for the next few days, it would be a good idea to regularly sync up so that you're never far away from the latest ISO via rsync
<haggai> yes I had been until the daylies stoped
<cmf> uniq: hi, rosegarden pkg seems good, but as i requested in my comment, could you rename the executable to rosegarden rather than rosegarden4? also there doesn't seem to be an icon installed
<cmf> uniq: also the kmenu entry is rosegarden 4? should it not just be rosegarden?
<mdz> haggai: they only stopped for a short time around RC
<haggai> mdz: ah ok
<cmf> uniq: and no icon in titlebar ot taskbar, just teh blank document one when no icon is present, aside from that all good, thanks
<mdz> haggai: see #ubuntu-devel scrollback for the past 10 minutes or so, if you're seeing old ISOs
<uniq> cmf: I'll look into those glitches.
<cmf> uniq: thanks :)
<uniq> now it's basically a copy of the package from debian sid.. 
<haggai> mdz: thanks, looks like my first connection is ok
<uniq> cmf: you have /usr/share/applnk/Multimedia/rosegarden.desktop don't you? 
<uniq> there are icons too.. dpkg -L rosegarden4|grep rosegarden.png
<uniq> and two rosegarden.xpm's.
<cmf> yeah, there are icons, but when ypu type "rosegarden4" into run, it's just the cog, no rosegarden icon, and title bar and taskbar are the blank icon (blank page thing)
<uniq> ah.. 
<uniq> input into run is easy to fix.. either rename the binary to rosegarden.. or rename the icons to rosegarden4.png
<uniq> I'll fix it in the package.
<cmf> okies
<cmf> you renaming th ebin?
<uniq> I'll look into coexsisting with rosegarden2.. 
<cmf> okies
<cmf> but isn't rosegarden2 depreciated?
<cmf> and unmaintained?
<haggai> and not in ubuntu
<uniq> dunno. it's in universe.
<haggai> oh :)
<uniq> .. or not? 
<uniq> Filename: pool/universe/r/rosegarden2/rosegarden2_2.1pl4-2_amd64.deb
<uniq> if we could remove that.. it wouldn't be a problem at all.
<haggai> rosegarden - An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor
<haggai> rosegarden2 - An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor
<haggai> rosegarden4 - Music Editor and MIDI/Audio Sequencer
<haggai> hmm
<uniq> rosegarden is rosegarden2.
<uniq> rosegarden4 is the only useable.
<haggai> I think I'd just conflict with the others, and start procedures to get rosegarden removed
<haggai> well, rosegarden2 removed :)
<uniq> sure.
<uniq> /usr/bin/rosegarden2
<uniq> i think we safely can use /usr/bin/rosegarden
<haggai> yup, and conflict with rosegarden2, rosegarden
<uniq> and maybe change the rosegarden package.. to be a meta-package for rosegarden4 instead.
<uniq> wouldn't need to conflict.. 
<uniq> rosegarden2 uses /usr/bin/rosegarden2.. 
<haggai> or.. just rename the whole thing to rosegarden
<haggai> (package)
<uniq> even better.
<uniq> that's probably the best solution.
<uniq> haha.. 
<uniq> rosegarden2 is -OLD-
<uniq> "One of the Rosegarden programs has just died, horribly." 
<uniq> heh.. nice.
* uniq votes for removal of rosegarden2.
<haggai>   * The package for rosegarden 2.1 has been renamed to "rosegarden2"
<haggai>      "rosegarden" is now a dummy package depending on "rosegarden2". In
<haggai>      future Debian releases "rosegarden" will be the Debian package
<haggai>      holding Rosegarden version 4, now in package "rosegarden4".
<uniq> in future versions :)
<haggai> last upload was 2004-08-14 :)
<haggai> so that doesn't reflect the 1.0 upload yet
<haggai> I'd say 1.0 is a pretty good future version to do the rename
<uniq> the ap is actually reffered to as rosegarden 4 on the project homepage.. 
<uniq> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<uniq> ap/app
<uniq> maybe it's better to make a replacement rosegarden package.. that depends on rosegarden4.. instead of renaming the package.. what do you think? 
<uniq> the rpms are named rosegarden4
<cmf> i think just naming rosegarden, but that's just me...
<uniq> it's probably easier.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-17
<ubuntu> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<ubuntu> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<ubuntu> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
<ubuntu>   base-config mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb xorg-driver-synaptics
<amu-> ppc, on a G4 works
<amu> i386 works execpt bad looking X, GF GO5200, nv is detected, 1680*1050 fonts looks wired, wlan, auto-dhcp doent work on the ipw2200, if i run manual dhclient wlan works fine.
<haggai> cool, got xine compiled with external libmad
<haggai> I'll have to finish the packaging in the morning - need to fix depends/suggests
<amu> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb is installed, but no firefox
<mdz> amu: testing install or live?
<amu> mdz: live
<cmf> why with ubuntu/debian does it show the swap drive and a 1K drive in media:/ ?
<cmf> it just clutters it, can't it be hidden, are these drives really necessary?
<cmf> also /dev is VERY cluttered, over 900 items?
<mdz> very cluttered compared to what?
<cmf> Arch Linux, my previous distro
<cmf> about 30 entries iirc
<cmf> not including dirs
<mdz> that would surprise me; I'd like to see a file listing
<cmf> okies
<cmf> http://lootux.net/tmp0/ls_dev.txt
<mdz> 90 ls_dev.txt
<mdz> the only real difference between your listing and my local Ubuntu one is pty* and tty*
<cmf> isn't it just clutter though?
<mdz> I'm not sure why so many are being created
<cmf> if it can be donw without?
<mdz> yes, by definition
<Kamion> why does it have /dev/cdroms/ and /dev/discs/?
<mdz> probably  using devfs
<cmf> discs are hdd's and cdroms are cdroms
<cmf> nope udev, possibly teh devfs backwards compat mode thing aswell
<Kamion> looks like udev with devfs rules (e.g. in the installer or something)
<mdz> looks like devfs (notice "total 0")
<Kamion> there is a tradeoff between cleaning up clutter and actually doing useful work :)
<mdz> oh, hmm, tmpfs does that too
<cmf> tis def udev
<cmf> also, in media:/ the swap drive (i thin it's swap) and teh 1K 'supposed' drive
<mdz> I know of no reason why 600+ tty devices exist all the time; /dev/pts behaves reasonably
<mdz> s/exist/must &/
<mdz> cmf: if you could send a tarball of /etc/udev on that system, I'd be interested
<cmf> okies
<mdz> this isn't something we're going to change 3 days before release, of course
<cmf> wb
<mdz> but those device nodes take a non-trivial amount of time and memory
<cmf> yeah, realise that
<cmf> ftp://ftp.archlinux.org/current/os/i686/udev-054-1.pkg.tar.gz
<Kamion> cmf: (yeah, I know what /dev/discs/ and /dev/cdroms/ *are*, was just wondering why they were there)
<cmf> look in that, it's all in ther
<Kamion> we use them in the installer
<cmf> Kamion: noticed that afterwards, sorry ;)
<cmf> didn't mean to seem patronising
<Kamion> np
<mdz> gah, that tarball unpacks into cwd
* cmf can't wait to get an amd64 system, so ubuntu is actuall yoptimised to my hardware, rather than i386
<mdz> cmf: what's in your 'legacy/' subdirectory/
<mdz> ?
<cmf> what legacy dir?
<mdz> http://lootux.net/tmp0/ls_dev.txt
<mdz> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           0 2005-04-01 14:19 legacy/
<mdz> that one
<cmf> ah, that's not my server, it's one of arch's dev's
<cmf> so no idea
<mdz> from what I see in the udev config, the horde of devices that you noticed in ubuntu /dev are hiding in arch linux /dev/legacy
<cmf> ahh
<mdz> of course, nothing looks for them there
<mdz> I suppose they're keeping them around until they determine for certain that they're unused
<cmf> okies, well enjoying this, but must go sleep now, so nighty for now
<uniq> cmf|sleeps: there will be a new version of rosegarden4 momentarily.. you'll have to chose the version.. because of my stoopid versioning of the virst package.. apt-get install rosegarden4=1.0-1ubunta0.2 - would be nice if you could test them tomorrow.
<uniq> virst/first.
<amu> another thing on the live my sys has 2 gig ram. live-kernel show me only 1
<uniq> god damn.. my p4 is sloooow.
<Riddell> amu: that'll happen, the default linux build has a 1 gig ram limit, you need to explicitly install the other linux build to use memory larger than that or more than 1 processor
<elmo> Riddell: did you see my comment about gwenview?
<Riddell> elmo: nope (had to rush out this evening), will look at fixing the clock now
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kmenu.png  big kmenu, good or bad?
<cmf|sleeps> Riddell: good, i use 22
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: but the scaled icons look really bad at 22 don't they?
<cmf|sleeps> all lokks good to me
<cmf|sleeps> 32 is too big for 800x600
<cmf|sleeps> 32 does loook nice though
<Riddell> cmf|sleeps: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kmenu2.png  22x22
<Riddell> they look really bad there
<cmf|sleeps> 32 does lok nicer
<cmf|sleeps> but i must sleep, nighty
<Riddell> but we do need 800x600 support, and 22x22 looks really bad so I think it'll have to remain at 16x16 for now
<Riddell> kdeaddons does not include akregator plugin
<Riddell> and dh_install --list-missing doesn't want to work
<Riddell> cp: cannot stat `usr/bin/atlantikdesigner': No such file or directory
<dato> Riddell, if lines in *.install files don't carry a debian/tmp/ as prefix, you need an extra argument for dh_install
<dato> is that the case?
<Riddell> dato: yes it is
<dato> then you need dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp ...
<Riddell> groovy
<dato> or, if it's a cdbs package, DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR := debian/tmp
<dato> Riddell: were are you pulling kdeaddons from?
<Riddell> dato: not sure, amu did it, I think he did it all himself
<dato> ok. in case he's using cvs (kdeaddons is not kept in svn), make sure he's pulling out of KDE_3_4_BRANCH
<dato> Ben (Burton) always uses the corresponding branch for each major version, so HEAD can by waaaaaaay outdated
<dato> debian/ in HEAD, that is
<dato> (and certainly, konq-plugins has the akregator plugin in our packages)
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be the case, debian in kdeaddons from KDE CVS HEAD has up to 4:3.4.0-0pre1 which amu's version doesn't
<Riddell> and debian in kdeaddons from KDE CVS HEAD include akregator which this doesn't
<dato> mmm, HEAD?
<dato> Riddell: btw, is there a repo of Kubuntu's KDE packages?
<Riddell> dato: nope, we havn't managed to get one set up, part of the reason why we have such frequest uploads of packages is that there's no repository
<Riddell> I hope that'll get fixed soon
<dato> I see
<cmf|sleeps> hi agan
<cmf|sleeps> i can't frigging sleep
<cmf|sleeps> went to bed 4 hrs ago
<lamont>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<lamont> bummer about the livecd rootfs.
<lamont> (ppc, at least)
<Riddell> kdegraphics compiled at 04:01 says buildlogs
<lamont> and the livecd built at 04:15
<lamont> which is to say, 18 minutes before kdegraphics entered the archive
<lamont> well, s/entered/will enter/ :-)
<lamont> Riddell: you want another livecd fs build on ppc once the archive snaps in a few minutes?
<Riddell> I think I should upload this new kdeaddons too, it had a lot of missing files
<lamont> I see.
<Riddell> mdz: is that acceptable?
<elmo> something's wanting to pull amarok-xine into main ...
<Riddell> elmo: haggai added that as a depend on amarok today (better supported)
<Riddell> kdeaddons uploaded, once that and amarok-xine are in we have a release
<Riddell> haggai: have you got pitti to check over amarok-xine?
<Riddell> python-kde3 being broken and random breakage of kdesu with kcontrol being largest problems, don't see either of those being solved
<Riddell> would be nice to have rosegarden 1.0 in
<Riddell> oh and what's the status of kdebluetooth haggai?
* Riddell beds
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mdz] : Release Candidate out | http://www.kubuntu.org/ | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | No uploads to hoary/main without approval, ask mdz or Kamion
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<haggai> mdz: sorry about that, when I checked the deps I thought it would not affect anything else except the two amarok packages
<mdz> haggai: can you change it back?  I don't want to do any more main<->universe migrations before the release
<haggai> hmmkay
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> we'll be preparing candidates for the final release today
<mdz> if there are any kubuntu show-stoppers, I need to know about them immediately
<mdz> all uploads require manual approval now
<haggai> mdz: linxine1 with mad code inside it
<haggai> mdz: I'm almost done
<amu> moin'
<mdz> haggai: something other than amarok-xine uses libxine1 in kubuntu-desktop?
<haggai> it did last time I looked
* haggai checks
<mdz> kaffeine
<haggai> right
<mdz> haggai: what about #8681?
<mdz> is it as bad as it looks?
<haggai> it's pretty bad if it hits you
<haggai> I can take a look at it today to see if I can find anything.
<haggai> ttf / amu: can either of you reproduce #8681 reliably?
<amu> haggai: nope, tested it yesterday night with the liveCD, *worksforme* 
<Riddell> haggai: are we going to upload a new kde-i18n?
<haggai> Riddell: we'll have to ask mdz
<Riddell> of course, and someone with a fast connection since it's a very large package was a remember.  any opinion mdz?
<Riddell> haggai: how is kdebluetooth?
<Kamion> mdz has gone to sleep
<Riddell> bless him
<Kamion> is the new kde-i18n just translation updates, nothing else?
<Riddell> Kamion: just translation updates
<Kamion> ok, please go ahead then, but do it quickly
<Kamion> I want to build new images before mdz gets up again, if I can
<haggai> Riddell: there were problems with the pin helper stuff last time I looked
<Riddell> haggai: for what?
<haggai> Riddell: as in, it didn't work
<haggai> Riddell: (bluetooth)
<Riddell> haggai: is pin helper stuff a debian packaging term or a technical bluetooth term?
<haggai> Riddell: technical bluetooth.  When the devices first connect you have to exchange a pin.  This doesn't work unless you manually fiddle with config files
<allee> Riddell: bt term
<allee> haggai: did it work after you set the pin-helper to kblueping in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf?
<allee> haggai: it worked for me (like in debian)
<haggai> allee: yes
<Riddell> ah well
<haggai> but hcid.conf isn't a kubuntu package so we can't just patch the package
<Riddell> kde-i18n is a large checkout
<haggai> s/isn't a/isn't owned by/
<haggai> Riddell: yeah, I told you the diff was > 0.5 GB :)
<Riddell> haggai: what's the best version number scheme for this?  kde-i18n-3.4.0+cvs20050406 ?
<haggai> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> checkout has reached portugese
<ttf> haggai: couldn't reproduce #8681 on the live CD - well - it doens't ask for the root password anyways
* Riddell wonders if running debuild really should take half an hour
<haggai> Riddell: it is quite slow because make reads so many files
<haggai> Riddell: it took a long time here too
<Riddell> still running
<Riddell> I forgot the -sa for debuild -S
<Riddell> guess I have to start it all again
<Riddell> haggai?
<Kamion> Riddell: you can use dpkg-genchanges -sa to fix up the .changes
<Kamion> so 'dpkg-genchanges -sa -S > ../kde-i18n_whatever.changes
<Kamion> '
<haggai> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> Kamion: cool, thanks
<Riddell> don't worry haggai, Kamion to the rescue
<haggai> ah, thanks Kamion
<Kamion> haggai: what's the status of this libxine thing mdz mailed me about?
<Kamion> Riddell: I'd read the .changes afterwards if I were you though, to make sure it's sane
<haggai> Kamion: I've been hacking out the libmad stuff.  Need to fidlle with automake-generated makefiles so I'm merging the changes over by hand
<Riddell> "Error while uploading kde-i18n_3.4.0+cvs20040506.orig.tar.gz"
<Riddell> doesn't say what the error was or anything useful like that
<Kamion> the .dsc is there, nothing else is
<Riddell> yeah that uploaded
<Kamion> I suspect you timed out or something; can you upload from a faster host?
<Kamion> or point me to it and I'll upload it from chinstrap
<Riddell> Kamion: http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/kubuntu/i18n/cvs/
<Kamion> ok, even dput from chinstrap doesn't like this, and there are no errors in poppy.log; wtf?
<Kamion> I claim that dput sucks
<Kamion> ... except that dupload breaks too
<Kamion> I need elmo to repair this
<Kamion> elmo: ping, when you wake up; poppy is being weird at me
<apokryphos> Has anyone registered these channels yet? That should probably be done... 
<haggai> apokryphos: I think I have them
* haggai digs in list
<apokryphos> Ok, that's good to know (there was an idiot in the other day =) ).
<haggai> yeah I noticed but was asleep at the time
<Riddell> haggai: can you give me ops on them?  just incase apokryphos's friend comes back
<haggai> Riddell: yeah we need to try and cover all timezones
<apokryphos> Riddell: hey, I already said he wasn't my friend :P
<haggai> maybe I can do that without needing the pass
* haggai goes to talk to chanserv
<Riddell> apokryphos: just send him to some elite warez channels next time, then he'll get DDoSed out of existance :)
<haggai> 15:16 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [30]  is required for [ACCESS ADD]  on #kubuntu
<haggai> hmm
<apokryphos> Riddell: hopefully he's forgotten about the name of the server ;). I plan on making him, erm, sorry :D if I see him again.
<apokryphos> (he won't be coming back though, I'm pretty sure. Just in case.)
<haggai> the channel is registered with daniels and he only gave me and amu level 29
<haggai> looks like this channel belongs to amu.  Riddell I could give you 29
<Riddell> what does 29 allow me to do?
<haggai> I think it allows you to use ops but not add anyone else to the op list
<Riddell> oh that's fine
<cmf> Riddell: hi, remember what i was mentionening about media:/ entries and my ipod?
<Riddell> cmf: yep
<cmf> fixed it
<Riddell> how so?
<cmf> just need to get /media/$bla to be teh nevice name rather than nodename now
<cmf> hal
<Riddell> what did you have to fix?
<cmf> 1 min
<cmf> just borrowd my old storage-policy.fdi from arch linux
<cmf> i was an arch dev, and did teh hal storage-policy customization for arch
<Riddell> what needed changed?
<cmf> not sure yet, havn't diffed it
<Riddell> ah :)
<Riddell> well you should report it on bugzilla 
<cmf> i've never used, diff before, how do i create a normal patch from it? itcurrently doing diff FILE1 FILE2 > storage-policy.diff
<cmf> man page doesn't seem massive help
<cmf> nm, got it, -Naur
<Kamion> certainly always use diff -u at minimum
<Kamion> how did you manage to develop a distribution and never use diff? :)
<haggai> oh? which distro does he develop? :)
* haggai sniffs for spies from other distros
<Kamion> 15:38 < cmf> i was an arch dev, [...] 
<cmf> nah :P
<cmf> i've moved over to kubuntu now, got tired of using a distro for power users more then desktop
<cmf> i wanted stuff to just work
<cmf> i did pkg maintainence, but never needed to create diff's
<cmf> i maintained kde
<Riddell> cmf: is there still someone maintaining KDE in arch linux?
<cmf> yep
<haggai> oh I see.  Didn't arch only just do its first release?
<Riddell> that's OK then :)
<cmf> i handed it over a few months ago, i didn't have teh time
<cmf> nope, it's up to 0.7
<Riddell> haggai: arch linux and ark linux very different
<Kamion> I'm just slightly amazed at never needing to use diff, that's all - I use it hundreds of times a day
<haggai> Riddell: ah there's my confusion thx :)
<cmf> Kamion: lol :D
<Riddell> ark linux being the result of red hat annoying it's KDE packager for years, I need to test it out
<haggai> I was impressed that the ark OOo guy fearlessly turned on all the 64 bit patches
<haggai> and then proceeded to add lots of fixes
<cmf> ugh, samba is pissing me off
<Kamion> haggai: impressed or "impressed"?
<haggai> Kamion: heh, in awe that he was 1)mad 2)a sucker or 3)had oodles of time
<Riddell> haggai: wouldn't they be required?  why have patches that break things
<haggai> Riddell: you obviously never looked at OOo and 64 bit :)  The patches are just to make it compile.  Runtime, well that's a different story.  Unless you only want your OOo to run for less than 60 seconds
<haggai> and then crash
<Riddell> haggai: I've never had the privilage :)  how did you get it to compile and run?
<haggai> Kamion: my xine change for upload is this: http://halls.debian.net/~chris/kubuntu/xine-lib.debdiff
<haggai> Riddell: I don't have 64 bit.  The 64 bit ubuntu package is hacked together 32bit stuff
<Riddell> ah, clever
<Kamion> haggai: whyfor the libartsc0 removal from Suggests? otherwise looks fine
<haggai> Kamion: once I fixed the shlibdeps script it started generating them all automatically.  Um, I meant to show the debdiff of the debs too, hold on
<haggai> Version: [-1.0-1ubuntu2-]  {+1.0-1ubuntu3+}
<haggai> Suggests: {+aalib1 (>= 1.2),+} libartsc0 {+(>= 1.3.2), libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.8.0), libesd0 (>= 0.2.29-1) | libesd-alsa0 (>= 0.2.29-1), libflac6, libgconf2-4 (>= 2.9), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0), libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90), libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b), libncurses5 (>= 5.4-1), liborbit2 (>= 1:2.12.0), libsmbclient (>= 3.0.2a-1), libx11-6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), slang1 (>> 1.4.9dbs-4)+}
<haggai> Installed-Size: [-8848-]  {+8760+}
<Kamion> haggai: whoa, Suggests fun; but yes, go ahead and upload
<haggai> Kamion: ok, thanks
<Kamion> Riddell: kde-i18n uploaded properly now that jackass' little ENOSPC problem is sorted
<haggai> hehe
<cmf> seems to be a problem with kaudiocreator and audiocd:/ kioslave
<cmf> specifically, audiocd:/ isn't creating a audiocd:/WAV folder, and so kaudiocreator can't rip anything
<uniq> cmf: hello, did you get my message?
<cmf> nope
<uniq> ok.. there are new packages at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ - i've fixed some versioning.. so you'll have to force the version.
<uniq> apt-get install rosegarden4=1.0-1ubuntu0.2
<cmf> okies, i'll test in an hour or so, i have some stuff to do, thanks though
<uniq> ok.. would be nice with a status repport :)
<Riddell> Kamion: ok, now we just have to hope it compiles.  what is Deir Yassin Day?
<Riddell> what is ENOSPC?
<Riddell> clipboard doing funny things there
<haggai> no space :)
<Riddell> ah, kde-i18n can have that effect on you
<uniq> riddell: if you get some free time, it'd be great if you could review my rosegarden4 package.
<Riddell> uniq: good idea, what's the URL again?
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/rosegarden4/
<uniq> deb http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ ./ - should work.
<Riddell> novo doesn't allow cvs from it
<haggai> you could have moved the source packages there
<Riddell> yes, if I'd had time
<haggai> hmm I get a ftbfs even earlier
<haggai> ERROR:doc/kig/scripting-api/Doxyfile.scripting-api appears in configure files, but has no .in file
<Riddell> time to give up?
<lamont_r>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<lamont_r> is that the expected current state ofthe livecd? (kde-i18n caused???)
<mdz> lamont_r: all architectures?
<lamont_r> that's ppc. i386 and amd64 pending
* lamont_r investigates the actual cause
<mdz> lamont_r: does that mean the ubuntu rootfs builds are finished?
<mdz> ah, apparently so (#u-d)
<dato> (there was discussion on #d-d this morning about "stolen" changelog entries. seems amu keeps forgetting to do it right. zack said he'd pass by and mention, but I haven't seen him hear. if it was discussed on other channel, please excuse.)
<dato> s/hear/here/
<lamont_r> strange.
<lamont_r> mdz: yes, Kamion is building cdimages now, I expect
<Kamion> Riddell: I don't much like the idea of releasing with source out of sync with binaries
<lamont_r> mdz: that is, I know he knows they're done...
<Kamion> yes
<mdz> releasing with source out of sync is unacceptable; if it doesn't build, it needs to be reverted immediately
<amu> dato: yes ... i'll go into prison because of it
<mdz> or fixed, but that seems non-obvious at this point
<lamont_r> so, um, never mind on that whole kubuntu-livecd-dies-in-kdegraphics thing.
<dato> amu: mmm, if that means it was already solved, sorry for the noise.
<haggai> sounds like we should revert
<Riddell> dato: what was the problem package?
<dato> Riddell: kaffeine (not mine)
<Kamion> that kaffeine upload probably won't make it into hoary anyway
<amu> Kamion: it was from 0.5 ...  
<amu> "* sync with debian"
<Riddell> I can see the problem in that .po file and it could be easily fixed, which means another few hours or uploading and compiling
<amu> and the funny things the guy took orig.tar.gz from ubuntu into debian
<haggai> Riddell: it didnt' build on novo
<Kamion> amu: for the same version number, taking the .orig.tar.gz is a perfectly reasonable thing to do, and avoids several problems
<haggai> Riddell: see ~halls/packaging/kde-i18n/kde-i18n_3.4.0+cvs20040506-0ubuntu1_i386.build
<Riddell> *** YOU'RE USING UNSERMAKE.
<Riddell> *** GOOD LUCK!! :)
<Riddell> the package wasn't made for unsermake
<haggai> in that case it needs a build conflicts or for it to be turned off in the package
<Kamion> I see, you forgot to create a new changelog entry to put the 'sync with debian' in
<haggai> I have to go out for a few hours
<Riddell> how do we decide between uploading again or reverting?
<Kamion> that would depend on how sure you are that you have a simple fix that will build first time
<Riddell> I'm sure the fix will work, the question is whether there are any other errors
<Kamion> uploading again is cheaper in the sense that it won't involve a new .orig.tar.gz
<Kamion> but riskier because this version has never been fully test-built (and thus, I assume, never tested otherwise)
<amu> Kamion: nope, copied the debian changelogs added my changes, added a sync with debian.
<amu> Guess the problem is, since ages there's a new debian version, the debian maintainer didnt take care about it, while i do.
<Riddell> amu: what do you mean by the debian maintainer didnt take care about a new debian version?
<amu> same with k3b. debian is 3 version behind 
<amu> Riddell: new upstream versions, but no new debs 
<Kamion> amu: correct way is copy Debian package, add a new changelog entry to the top with your change, if necessary use the -v option to dpkg-buildpackage to suck multiple changelog entries into your .changes
<Kamion> anything else just confuses everyone
<Kamion> including people like us who occasionally have to review changes and try to figure out what's going on
<amu> good idea, multiple changelogs         
<Kamion> just follow the way Ubuntu developers are working
<amu> sure, i'll take more time for it.  
<uniq> riddell: ok, should I change the version to ubuntu1, or does ubuntu0.3 do it? 
<Riddell> uniq: change it to ubuntu1 and remove the 0.x changelog entries
<uniq> riddell: ok.
<mdz> what is the status of the kde-i18n fix?
<uniq> riddell: should i add some 'sync with debian' or something.. to do it 'the right way'?
<uniq> to the changelog.. 
<Riddell> uniq: yes please, and make sure you've included all the changelog entries from debian
<uniq> riddell:they are  in.
<Riddell> mdz: I'm running debuild -S  (which takes about half an hour) and can upload (which takes longer).  or you can tell us to give up and revert it
<mdz> Riddell: the only way to revert is to upload
<mdz> Riddell: you can prepare the upload on the porting machine if that would be faster for you
<Riddell> mdz: to upload what?  you can't upload older versions
<mdz> Riddell: to upload a package with a version number greater than the existing one
<mdz> we can't replace it with an older version
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> mdz: upload on the porting machine?
<mdz> Riddell: yes, the machine at the data center where you all have logins
<Riddell> there's no dput on novo, how can I upload?
<uniq> riddell: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/rosegarden4/ul/ - when you've got time.
<Kamion> Riddell: lftp?
<Riddell> I copied it over and uploaded
<Riddell> uniq: "Add conflict with rosegarden2"  there's no conflicts
<mdz> has 4:3.4.0+cvs20040506-0ubuntu2 been test-built?
<Riddell> mdz: alas no
<mdz> ...
<Riddell> nowhere to build it
<mdz> my understanding is that you guys all have accounts on a fast machine with fast internet, hosted by us
<mdz> with a dedicated chroot for kubuntu test builds
<Riddell> yep, it's got unsermake on it and kde-i18n build conflicts with unsermake
<mdz> the solution to that, assuming you don't have the necessary privileges, is to ask elmo
<Riddell> elmo: could you remove unsermake from novo?
<mdz> if this situation isn't resolved soon, we are going to have to postpone the kubuntu release; this is a serious problem
<elmo> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> elmo: can you install dput on novo with an ubuntu upload target
<uniq> riddell: oh.. it is now. thanks for noticing.. had only updated the local control file.. not the remote.. :/
<elmo> Riddell: done
<haggai> re
<haggai> Riddell: how's it going with i18n?  Anything I can do?
<Riddell> haggai: prepare a revert package incase this one fails?
<haggai> Riddell: righty
<Riddell> not that I'm feeling pessimistic or anything
<haggai> -3.4.0+cvs20040506.really.3.4.0
<haggai> I guess
<Riddell> I was sure, would -3.4.0+orig20040506 work?
<Riddell> s/was/wasn't/
<haggai> yes, but then you can't do any more +cvs versions
<Riddell> hmm yes
<mdz> it's that, or an epoch
<haggai> I'd rather save the epoch
<haggai> that makes life hard to keep in sync with debian
<mdz> most of KDE has been through, what, 4 epochs already?  what's one more? ;-)
<haggai> lol
<Riddell> uniq: what's your e-mail?  not root@lnix.net I hope
* Riddell tracks down frode@lnix.net
<Riddell> uniq: only other change needed is s/unstable/hoary/ in changelog
<uniq> riddell: ok, i'll fix both.
<dato> mdz: in fact, somebody jumped from 2: to 4: back in the ol' days
<Riddell> dato: would that not be to sync the epocs across all the packages?
<dato> I don't think so, no, but could be. I wasn't there ;-)
<uniq> riddell: there.. mail and unstable/hoary fixed.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-10
<danimo> Riddell: I got it to build now, but don't ask how
<Riddell> danimo: top stuff
<Riddell> danimo: any changes needed?
<danimo> Riddell: yes, I patched makefile.am to the results shown in config.log
<danimo> Riddell: since the variable that should contain the required files (according to config.log) just didn't
<danimo> Riddell: but i am quite tired, might explain it
<danimo> Riddell: and I'm an autotools n00b
<Riddell> so debuild -S  to clean it and build a source package
<Riddell> then debdiff the two .dsc files and send me the patch
<danimo> Riddell: let me first build the package :)
<danimo> it see if it _really_ works
<kmon> did anyone suffer reggresions with new knetwork manager?
<danimo> Trying patch debian/patches/common/04_am_maintainer_mode.diff at level 0...1...2...failure.
<danimo> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Fehler 1
<danimo> debuild: fatal error at line 768:
<danimo> dpkg-buildpackage failed!
<danimo> Riddell: any idea what that means?^
<danimo> Riddell: why does it try to reapply those patches in the end?
<Riddell> danimo: try   touch debian/stamp-patched && make -f debian/rules reverse-patches
<danimo> Riddell: oh, damn, I modified a patch during compile
<danimo> Riddell: I need to go to bed now :}
<danimo> Riddell: I just found another patch that needs to be applied
<danimo> Riddell: I am really comtemplating to commit those patches upstream
<danimo> Riddell: along with more patches
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37041
<Tonio_> why do we find this only now ??? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in replacement for wlassistant ?
<Tonio_> tested here, ricking !!!!
<Tonio_> rocking
<jjesse> i thought network manager or something like that was going to replace it?
<Tonio_> jjesse: networkmanager is designed to go in main, but not as the default networkmanager for the moment
<Tonio_> jjesse: the suggested efault wifi tool is actually wlassistant
<Tonio_> jjesse: but it doesn't manage wpa....
<jjesse> Tonio_: its better then kwifimanager
<Tonio_> jjesse: wlassistant is better yes, but kwlan is better than wlassistant :)
<Tonio_> by far better
<Tonio_> jjesse: are you motu ?
<Tonio_> jjesse: the problem with networkmanager is that it doesn't manage the IP part...
<Tonio_> so putting it as default is a bit complicated, as it manages ALL the network, not only wifi
<Tonio_> jjesse: this is why a dedicated wifi manager like wlassistant is probably better for the moment
<robotgeek> can someone on dapper verify if flash can be viewed in konqueror after installing flashplayer-nonfree
<seth> robotgeek, you mean flashplugin-nonfree?
<robotgeek> seth: yeah, that
<seth> methinks I can't test for you, because I installed the flash plugin via firefox and then linked it to konq
<robotgeek> seth: i cant test at all, but does flash in konq works?
<seth> yeah
<robotgeek> seth: cool, i mark my section as complete :)
<seth> :)
<aboe> is there a kubuntu dev present??
<hunger> Anyone else having trouble surfing with konq?
<hunger> I keep getting popups informing me that I am about to open a HTML Document and which app to use to open that.
<hunger> When clicking on "Open in Konqueror" I get an error about an a configuration error and that Konqueror is associated with text/html but can not actually handle that file type.
<hunger> This happens i.e. with http//lwn.net/ when clicking on "login".
<hunger> Going to said page directly works fine.
<tvo> no problems here (upgraded flight 5 install)
<verwilst> Riddell: did you commit some optimising patch for the rubberband selection thingy?
<verwilst> i can drag a box around my whole desktop and it doesn't slow to a crawl
<mornfall> you still add those silly patches to kubuntu? :|
<verwilst> mornfall: well, i think the rubberband isn't standard eh?
<verwilst> not sure anymore actually :p
<mornfall> i don't think it ever got into official qt
<mornfall> is the rounded icon selection thing also debian/(k)ubuntu specific patch?
<mornfall> because i don't think upstream would allow the ueber-ugliness in
<mornfall> it's misaligned and jaggy
<mornfall> plain stupid
<verwilst> well
<verwilst> it's less ugly than the default imho
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> especially the rubberband selection
<verwilst> let's pray kde 4 solves all of this ;)
<sebas> I like the rubberband selection, actually. 
<sebas> That's one of the things that makes kubuntu special, IMO.
<verwilst> yip
<verwilst> i like it too
<verwilst> but it was always so slow
<verwilst> but now i noticed it isn't
<verwilst> could be so for a long time, just didn't notice until now :p
<sebas> Maybe my machines are too fast, but I don't have problems with it.
<verwilst> well this gfx card sucks donkey balls
<verwilst> so i don't think it's because i have a leet gamers pc or something:p
<sebas> Ah, those that don't taste like chocolate? ;-)
<verwilst> euh :p you sick puppy
<sebas> See it this way: for nethack, *every* PC is a l33t gamers PC. ;-)
<verwilst> i don't know how many flavours you already tasted :p
<verwilst> hehe
<sebas> Eh, that's paraphrasing real culture, obey!
<sebas> "ooh, suck on my chocolate salty balls ... put'em in your mouth and suck'em!"
<verwilst> ah :p
<sebas> Before everyone's disgusted, I'll run out btw :>
<verwilst> i thought it might have to do with that :p
<sebas> So now I'm less a pervert in your eyes? :)
<verwilst> no.
<verwilst> :d
<sebas> You're wrong :>
<verwilst> :p
<sebas> But that's another part of the story. 
<sebas> So again, hf fun while I'm /away.
<verwilst> see ya :p
<Riddell> verwilst_: I've not changed the patch
<verwilst_> heh
<kwwii> so what is the secret to get mp3s playing on my kubuntu? I work much better with music :-)
<Riddell> libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<kwwii> sweet, thanks
<kwwii> I have two albums in ogg and they were getting old
<superstoned> u need win32codecs for wma support
<Riddell> kbfx 0.4.8-0ubuntu1 was ACCEPTED  cool
<Hobbsee> mp3's are definetly libxine-extracodecs though...
<Hobbsee> oh yay!
<Hobbsee> seems heaps of people keep wanting to compile it, and have trouble
<superstoned> riddell: COOL indeed
<Riddell> seaLne: top idea, who else did you send it to?
<seaLne> Riddell: no one else yet, thought having one to start with might help, no offense to you but i thought you might be an easy person to ask :)
<Riddell> ok :)  I'll try and do that today
<seaLne> thanks
<kwwii> superstoned: guess that there are no win32 codecs on ppc :-)
<superstoned> nope, nor on AMD64...
<Riddell> kwwii: there's a few proprietry ones I think, quicktime at least, see the mplayer website
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, there are qt codecs but most of them don't work very well:-)
<Riddell> seaLne: seen who I do the KDE ones?  a wiki page is easier to keep track of http://www.kde.me.uk/index.php?page=people-behind-kde
<seaLne> ta
<Riddell> s/who/how/
<sebas> Ellen would be an excellent candidate as well, btw.
<sebas> In general, I'd like more usability people on there.
<Riddell> sebas: ok
* OculusAquilae added idea to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFutureIdeas->Desktop Ideas
<sebas> Riddell: The idea is to embed the usability people even more. In the past apps were developed and released and in some rare cases reviewed for usability and fixed.
<sebas> In the bright future I see, usability experts and developers work together during the development cycle.
<sebas> Pipe dreams :>
<kwwii> I want to see the artists taking a part in some of this too :-)
* sebas too.
<sebas> I actually should've said HCI, not only usability people.
<kwwii> ;-)
<sebas> Someone did just close the door of my office without asking.
<sebas> Could have something do to with Chemical brothers at volume 100%, but not sure ;)
<kwwii> I almost got in a fist fight at suse once about my music volume
<sebas> Ridiculous. 
<sebas> THere is only one real volume.
<sebas> Though I doubt my colleage will appreciate this once he returns from whatever he's doing at the mo.
<sebas> Whatever, I'll have cookies handy.
<kwwii> dude, exporting all these little crappy buttons is FUN!
<sebas> Heh
<kwwii> ok...testing theme, wish me luck
* OculusAquilae added screenshot to my idea at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<kwwii> well, that did not go very well
<kwwii> yes they are centered and yes, they are the size I made but no they do not look like pictures at all
<kwwii> time to cook lunch for my son...bbl
<kwwii> Riddell: any idea on how the embedtool works?
<Riddell> kwwii: it just turns them into C code
<Riddell> "Recommend a non ubuntu website"  that's a tricky one
<cmvo> Riddell: kde.org :-)
<Riddell> cmvo: well, I was wanting a non-computing one :)
<seaLne> yeah that was the intention
* apokryphos buts in with http://csszengarden.com is awesome, but I guess that's computing-related (beautiful css designs)
<Hobbsee> when one can not understand the chemistry, one submits random numbers into the computer program, and then eventually gets some of them right :D
<Riddell> computers are good like that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and sure enough, i get full marks for it :D
<Hobbsee> do i understand what one sectoin was about?  absolutely not!
<raphink> sim
<raphink> oops
<raphink> has sime been around lately?
<Tm_T> raphink: I'll check
<Tm_T> 10:49 -!- _Sime [n=konversa@ip54579d1b.direct-adsl.nl]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<Tm_T> ... 5 hours ago
<raphink> hehe ok
<raphink> that's what I thought
<raphink> I'll wait then
<kwwii> Riddell: so how does one build embedtool?
<kwwii> I guess starting off with the newest source is good
<Riddell> kwwii: it should be built as part of the newest source
<kwwii> Riddell: I am building 1.0.0 now (had 0.9.9 before)
<Riddell> cool
<kwwii> erm, after I reapply my changes 
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/bttn-min_hover.jpg
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/bttn-close_hover.jpg
<kwwii> they need work, but at least it is working
<kwwii> brb
<Riddell> kwwii: beautiful
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> kwwii: looks very nice :)
<raphink> kwwii: very good idea to circle windows like this
<Lure> kwwii: much better than crystal default (which you hardly notice)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> kwwii: xanax` has done some nice artwork for kubuntu. I thought maybe you could talk with him some time :)
<cmvo> kwwii: Hi! Looks good!
<Lure> kwwii: do you plan to change the highlight color? It is major issue for kerry and a bit smaller for OOo.
<Lure> kwwii: kerry: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1958/kerry7dh.png
<Lure> kwwii: OOo: http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/3927/ooomenu6ow.png
<kwwii> Lure: those screenshots show the new ksrc I received
<kwwii> Lure: but we can definitely change anything to do with that...I will keep working on the buttons too improve them
<Lure> kwwii: ok, my concern is not button related really, but text highlight (selection) in menu and list
<kwwii> are they too dark for you now?
<Lure> blue on dark blue and black on dark blue
<OdyX> kwwii: In fact, I like the buttons as I have them now (present Dapper default)
<Lure> black is not that bad (I could live with it), but kerry example is really a problem
<Lure> OdyX: it is copy of Vista and we should not have tham that way...
<OdyX> Lure: OK. Good argument indeed.
<Lure> OdyX: I am not saying that they do not look good too... we just should have them different and looking good
<Lure> ;-)
<OdyX> Lure: very clear.
<kwwii> at first I tried to only change them a little bit but *everyone* said I looked too much like windows
<kwwii> I am going to make them flatter, and lighten the colors
<kwwii> while making the grey scale pics darker so that more of the color shows through
<Lure> kwwii: have added highlight issue to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperArtworkTodo
* Lure has to run to pick up kids... ;-)
<kwwii> cool, thanks!
<seaLne> Riddell: ta
<Riddell> seaLne: good luck with them, let me know if I can help
<danimo> Riddell: did you update the kdebase packages yet to pick up dirks kwin commit that fixes the constant crashing on alt+tab?
<Riddell> danimo: nope, I've not seen that problem
* Riddell adds to TODO
<danimo> Riddell: it happens to me constantly :(
<robotgeek> Riddell: happened to me once or twice, but i havent been able to reproduce
<jpatrick> afternoon
<robotgeek> howdy jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi robotgeek
<jpatrick> hola kmon
<kmon> jpatrick: Hola
<kmon> jpatrick: Gracias por el kbfx
<kmon> lo pensaba probar ahora mismo :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: fancy packaging kexi-mdb now? :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, sir
<jpatrick> kmon: de nada, tu me lo dices y yo lo hagare
<kmon> hare ;)
<jpatrick> oh ;)
<kmon> tu me empaquetas algo y yo te ayudo con el espaol jeje
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: where do I get it?
<Riddell> english please (or French, I don't mind a bit of French)
<Riddell> jpatrick: in kdenonbeta I think
<Riddell> or might be in playground
<Riddell> jpatrick: search around and make sure nobody else has made packages first
<jpatrick> i think there's a deb
* kmon reboots
<Riddell> jpatrick: and just as I say it the 1.0 version comes through on kde-packager
<Riddell> http://martin.ellis.name/koffice/keximdb-1.0.tar.gz
<jpatrick> so i just package that?
<kmon> jpatrick: kbfx crashes systemsettings :(
<kmon> do you want me to file a bug?
<jpatrick> kmon: i hate that, yes
<kmon> I've also tried with kcontrol and the same thing happens
<kmon> it's the kbfx control panel
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I call it kexi-mdb or leave it as it is?
<kmon> jpatrick: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kbfx/+bug/38226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38226 in kbfx "kbfx control panel crashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> It's a shame... I really wanted to try it out :(
<kmon> oh well...
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'd call it kexi-mdb
<kmon> malone doesn't have kde translations, doesn't it?
<jpatrick> kmon: err, it never did
<jpatrick> it's a bugtracker
<jpatrick> and I'm out for a while, bbl
<kmon> i mean....
<kmon> rosetta
<kmon> :)
<jpatrick> kmon: wait for string freeze
<Tonio_> heya ;)
<Riddell> kmon: they may well be imported by now
<kmon> thanxs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm downloading flight 6 to test the antialiasing issue (I just bought some RW CDs)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you saw my message concerning kwlan ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Riddell> Tonio_: no I didn't
<Tonio_> sounds a better kwifimanager replacement than wlassistant, cause it handles wpa
<Riddell> goddamnit why can't these KDE developers just make 1 decent tool
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in myself packaging it to make a few people test it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have exactly the same question........
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the this that drives me nuts with kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: gnome is more homogenous
<Tonio_> Riddell: it has no "must have features" missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm gonna test kwlan once the antialiasing problem is resolved
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we still have time to switch to something better than wlassistant is available don't you think ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, wlanassistant hasn't been main reviewed yet so if there's a better one we should look at it
<Riddell> Tonio_: ever tried burning CDs in gnome? :)
<robotgeek> heh, i installed k3b initially just ot burn cd's
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I know that's something missing, but isn't there a good tool working actually ?
<robotgeek> cds, err (apostorphe abuse)
<Tonio_> Riddell: gnomebacker ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yes, that's not comparable to K3B, and bluetooth management on gnome is a pain too
<robotgeek> Tonio_: did not work for me 
<danimo> hi Tonio_!
<robotgeek> i hope kitchensync or whatever that is improves and allows me to sync my phone :)
<Tonio_> danimo: hey ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: awesome work on network manager
<Tonio_> danimo: I did little compared to others....
<Tonio_> danimo: my work is more on knetworkmanager :)
<danimo> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> danimo: go thank suse developpers for knetworkmanager instead ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: well, yes
<danimo> Tonio_: still I guess you needed to patch the suse stuff to make it build on ubuntu
<danimo> Tonio_: I wanted to ingegrate two of their patches and failed
<danimo> Tonio_: but i will probably add them to 3.5 branch
<Tonio_> danimo: what are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager builds very nicelly actually ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: network manager has support for "on/offline"
<danimo> Tonio_: (states)
<danimo> Tonio_: kde pim supports that natively, but only via dbus, not dcop
<Tonio_> danimo: and that works according to what I saw, doesn't it ?
<danimo> Tonio_: the suse kde pim packages have special patches so the according kded service will also listen to dbus
<danimo> Tonio_: well, not in vanilla KDE
<danimo> Tonio_: afaict
<danimo> you need to pick up some patches from suses rpms
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, but I don't see the point between knetworkmanager and kdepim
<danimo> Tonio_: ah, ok, well, after adding dbus dependencies to kdepim, it refused to add the proper libs and cflags
<danimo> Tonio_: I figured somebody added some extra lines into configure.in.in that were probably not coming from suse
<danimo> I could be wrong, though
<Tonio_> hum, I didn't
<Tonio_> I only patched suse yast entries in the code
<Tonio_> nothing more
<danimo> ok
<danimo> odd
<danimo> Tonio_: it was just surprising to see knetworkmanager compiling and kdepim failing with the almost exact same lines of configure.in.in code
<Tonio_> danimo: indeed
<danimo> Tonio_: configure even provides the proper CFLAGS according to config.log
<Tonio_> danimo: knetworkmanager uses autoconf and automake1.9
<Tonio_> the configure stuff is rebuilt during the build
<Tonio_> that may help ;)
<danimo> but when I add them in the makefile, it won't work
<danimo> Tonio_: I know, I went through the whole scenario with Riddell
<Tonio_> danimo: so that's "strange" I must say
<Tonio_> danimo: what about the admin folder version ?
<danimo> Tonio_: good question, but I doubt that's it. I think it was the fact that my eyelids were half-closed when I tried it
<danimo> Tonio_: I'd rather prefer to integrate the patches into KDE 3.5 branch properly
<danimo> Tonio_: I just sent an unfreeze request to core-devel, so packagers can slurp the stuff off branch
<Tonio_> danimo: yup, that's better wau to do
<Tonio_> s/wau/way
<fabo> Tonio_: i packaged kwlan this afternoon
<danimo> Tonio_: I just need the openvpn plugin badly
<danimo> Tonio_: I hope it will show up soon
<Tonio_> fabo: nice ;) I did yesterday and that was correctly working ;)
<fabo> Tonio_: it seems a bit buggy and in alpha stage
<Tonio_> fabo: I didn't noticed any crash, did you ?
<Tonio_> ho, yes graphical bug in the options, I saw that
<fabo> Tonio_: when using file/exit
<danimo> Tonio_: do you know anything about progress in that area?
<fabo> Tonio_: yes settings dialog miss some layout working
<Tonio_> fabo: I didn't test this
<fabo> i sent a mail to upstream with things taht  i noticed, want a copy ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: kexi-mdb-driver tempt you?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, that follows the pattern
* jpatrick just became kubuntu-es.org webmaster
<Riddell> jpatrick: elite :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: aka we have complete control
<jpatrick> Riddell: this thing has a nasty compile error
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh?
<Riddell> jpatrick: what version of koffice are you compiling against?
<jpatrick> Riddell: found the problem (kexiutils/identifier.h: No such file or directory)
<jpatrick> hi raphink
<raphink> hi jpatrick
<raphink> jpatrick: kbfx ccna't be configured here
<raphink> it crashes kcmshell
<jpatrick> raphink: bug filed
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> as a result, kbfx is just identical to kmenu currently
<jpatrick> malone 38226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38226 in kbfx "kbfx control panel crashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38226
* jpatrick must really change Kerry's shortcut key
<robotgeek> jpatrick: heh
<Riddell> jpatrick: what version of koffice?
<jpatrick> Riddell: lastest libkexi-dev in Dapper
<superstoned> kwwii, lure: i now use polyester instead of lipstik. looks a bit more futeristic (as other DE's also move to glare and glow :D) and crystal but with windowdecoration same color as window background. why not do that, it looks so much cleaner...
<kwwii> superstoned: I haven't tried that one yet...is it in a normal install?
<superstoned> no, i got it from kde-look.org.
<kwwii> cool, I will check it out later when my animation is done rendering
<superstoned> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37209
<Riddell> jpatrick: it'll need kexi 1.5
<superstoned> it can look like plastik, lipstik and has its crystal style.
<kwwii> superstoned: thanks :-)
<jpatrick> Riddell: thus UVF for Kexi?
<kwwii> superstoned: the buttons are still pretty much like vista though and a lot of people said something about crystal already
<kwwii> I personally like the gradient in the window deco
<jpatrick> kwwii++
<Riddell> jpatrick: we'll see when koffice 1.5 comes out.  but otherwise I'll include it with my koffice packages
<jpatrick> ok
<superstoned> kwwii well, it is a matter of taste, indeed. crystal look excisted before windows...
<superstoned> and vista isn't out yet, so only those that know its look might complain. the others will say vista looks like kubuntu (which is technically more true, as kubuntu will have it first - officially...)
<superstoned> we might try it for flight 7 and see how ppl like it.
<kwwii> dude, those buttons are pretty much a rip-off of vista
<jpatrick> (unless we get sued)
<kwwii> and when we agreed to try out crystal it was with the agreement that we will change the buttons
<kwwii> I mean, the buttons are nice, I agree...but not that original, I think
<superstoned> its EXACTLY plastik, just not with a greadient, but a crystal look. vista happens to have copied plastik, with this crystal look, yes
<kwwii> the buttons in plastik look different
<kwwii> I mean the buttons in the window deco of course
<kwwii> ...in your screenshot
<jpatrick> apt really hates me
<superstoned> kwwii i agree about the windec, i prefer your new look in the screenshot you showed a some time ago. but for the style - polyester is just plastik with another effect (not gradient nor inverse but what i call 'crystal'). vista has at least 4 different buttons, some with gradients like plastik, others more crystal-like... i wouldn't use that as an excuse for not using polyester.
<superstoned> and vista's look might change, too...
<kwwii> to be honest, I have no problem with testing out the style, but I would like to try it myself first before saying that too loudly :-)
<superstoned> ow, of course, i just wanted you to try it. i use it now for some time, and i love it.
<superstoned> looks a bit like qt-curve with clear-glass look, btw
<superstoned> (try qt-curve, too!!!)
<jpatrick> how does one add a gpg key to pbuilder
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know the problem with antialiasing ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I don't understand how can this be possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: tell me when you're arround, there is a mistery I would like to you to explain to me :)
<jpatrick> night
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you're there, ping me ;) fox mulder needed to explain me what happens with kdeglobals file :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple, boot with a live cd and check the file /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<Tonio_> then look at the k-d-s version, and you'll see they are COMPLETLY different
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad version : http://pastebin.com/642781
<Tonio_> Riddell: k-d-s version : http://pastebin.com/642783
<Tonio_> Riddell: replacing the file corrects the issue and antialiasing works....
<Tonio_> Riddell: now the question is : what happened for that file to be different ? bug in the build process ?
* Sime sees that Eric3 doesn't want to startup on dapper.
<robotgeek> Sime: the source works though
<kmon> Is qtparted dead?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-11
* kmon leaves
<kwwii> time for bed
<kwwii> night all
<jjesse> mornfall: ping?
<jjesse> i see that Add/Remove Programs does not support managing repositories, will it?
<robotgeek> jjesse: i asked him yesterday, he said no
<robotgeek> not until v 2.0
<jjesse> gack, trying to explain when to use add/remove programs and when to use adept
<robotgeek> jjesse: :)
<jjesse> what is the license on mp3 playback? example libxine-extracodecs
<mornfall> jjesse: hmm?
<jjesse> mornfall: will i be able to manage repositores from add/remove programs?
<mornfall> jjesse: i think robotgeek already asked
<mornfall> jjesse: answer is no, we are deep in feature freeze -- it's not possible now so it won't be
<jjesse> mornfall: ok, i'm just tyring to figure out how to explain when to use adept and when to use add/remove progrmas
<mornfall> jjesse: (adding a menu entry to be able to call the current adept repo manager could do -- but the repo manager is far from intuitive, i'm afraid)
<jjesse> mornfall: so if you were writing a book for new users how would you recomend managing the repos?
<jjesse> editing the file sources.list?
<mornfall> jjesse: the adept manager works when you have docs
<mornfall> jjesse: it's not intuitive => hard to use *without* docs
<mornfall> jjesse: if it's documented, it shouldn't be hard
<mornfall> jjesse: most of what you do is: 1) enable/disable repos that are already there (context menu on deb lines) 2) add new repos by cut&paste
<jjesse> mornfall: that is what i mention just thinking out loud i guess
<mornfall> jjesse: the latter may be even intuitive, the former needs the user to right-click the right line
<mornfall> jjesse: i'll redo the interface after dapper
<mornfall> jjesse: (the repo management one)
<mornfall> other than that, i'll go and sleep now
<mornfall> got to get up early
<mornfall> night
<jjesse> mornfall: thanks for responding have a good night
<allee> maybe someone feel like testing http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/digikam_0.8.1+0.8.2-beta1-0_i386.deb, built from not yet annouced http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/digikam-0.8.2-beta1.tar.bz2.  (Debian dir at pkg-kde alioth repo)
<verwilst> hi
<verwilst> could yakuake be upgraded?
<Hobbsee> hey verwilst 
<verwilst> the current version always crashes on exit
<verwilst> hi Hobbsee
<freeflying> verwilst: you'd ask for UVFe
<verwilst> yip
* verwilst kicks enfact_, enfact__, enfact___ and enfact_____
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's even worse than what ended up happening with me yesterday!
<verwilst> wgat's that?
<Hobbsee> just joins and parts - adn 3 clones - repeatedly, for around 5 mins
<Hobbsee> not as long as enfact_'s though
<verwilst> :)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*n=enfact@*.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Riddell
* enfact____ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Riddell (annoying autorejoin, /msg me when fixed)
<freeflying> there will be a distro based upon kubuntu dapper by the creator of mandrake 
* Lathiat washes his eyes
<Lathiat> wasnt april 1st a week ago now? :)
<freeflying> Lathiat: no , I have confirmed it 
<freeflying> I'm basing the first release of Ulteo on latest Kubuntu (6.0x). Using 
<freeflying> either Knoppix installer or Espresso (no standard install).
<freeflying> Gal.
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, I'm in contact with Gael
<freeflying> Riddell: as qt is upgrade to 3.3.6, so need scim-qtimm recompile against it 
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, anything else or just scim-qtimm?
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> nice flood
<freeflying> Riddell: i meet some crashes with konqueror and kopete , all about libqscim.so
<hendry> Riddell: I can't get skim going :
<Riddell> hendry: maybe because scim-qtimm needs recompiled
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<hunger> Anyone adapted the koffice RC to the new mysql already?
<Riddell> hendry: no, but koffice final will be out soon enough
<hunger> Riddell: Will that end up in universe or in some of the more obscure repositories?
<Riddell> hunger: same as the RCs I'll put them on kubuntu.org and if it's stable I'll ask for an upstream version freeze exception
<hunger> Riddell: I keep forgetting that deb line:-( Is it documented somewhere?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/announcements
<hunger> Riddell: Will koffice-latest work? Then I won't need to keep editing sources.list.
<Riddell> hunger: yes
<raphink> Sime: are you there?
<freeflying> anyone can tell me whom shall I ask for the ubuntu logo's license
<Riddell> freeflying: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<hendry> kdm doesn't depend on x-window-core. charming
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<raphink> hendry: what was that supposed to mean?
<hendry> i apt-get install kdm thinking that it will pull in X
<raphink> I don't see why
<raphink> if you only put kdm
<raphink> you have no window-manager
<raphink> hence you don't need X
<raphink> installing a window-manager should pull in X rather
<raphink> actually ...
<raphink> x-window-system-core is installed by either kde or kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> hendry: note that's it the same for other DMs
<raphink> installing gdm won't have x-window-system-core pulled in
<raphink> iirc
<jeroenvrp> twinkle twinkle twinkle :-)
<jeroenvrp> works great
<jeroenvrp> I have the new version 0.6.2
<jeroenvrp> in the dapper repo ts 0.4.2
<jeroenvrp> any change 0.6.* will become available?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: of what?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: of Twinkle
<jeroenvrp> 0.6.2 has kaddressbook-integration
<Riddell> never heard of it
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: but please do package an update and ask for an UVFe
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: sorry I dont know how to package an update yet
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: perfect time to learn :)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: seriously, go to #ubuntu-motu and someone will help you through it
<Riddell> else poke people in here
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: If I have the time
<jeroenvrp> but thanks for your time
<jeroenvrp> :_)
* jeroenvrp is gone
<kmon> Hi
<kmon> amarok1.4 beta conflicts with libmysqlclient15
<kmon> anyone else has this behaviour?
<Riddell> there's a new libmysql in dapper
<kmon> yes
<kmon> aptitude reports:
<kmon> amarok: Depende: libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) pero no es instalable
<danimo> moin
<Riddell> kmon: I don't have time to fix it I'm afraid
<Riddell> moin danimo 
<kmon> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> kmon: but you can recompile it yourself easy enough
<danimo> Riddell: still looking for networkmanager-openvpn plugins
<danimo> Riddell: I can't find any arguments on why they haven been included
<danimo> haven't
<Riddell> danimo: they're part of network manager rather than knetworkmanager yes?
<danimo> Riddell: yes, no special rant at you, I am just looking for someone to ask
<danimo> Riddell: sorry if it looked like it
<Riddell> danimo: dude to ask in that case is keybuk on #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> it didn't look like it, I just didn't know
<danimo> ok
<danimo> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> ah pef 
<pef> hello Jonathan
<Riddell> jeroenvrp here just had a request for a package update
<pef> and the package is ? and what about universe freeze ?
<Riddell> twinkle
<Riddell> I'm just passing on the message :)
<pef> thanks :)
<Sime> raphink: pong
<raphink> Sime: wow that was fast :)
<raphink> how are you?
<Sime> yeah ok, running dapper on my 'workstation' now
<raphink> Sime: I can't activate dualscreen in the display module
<raphink> the box is greyed
<Sime> how many screens to you see on the hardware tab?
<raphink> just one
<Sime> then it hasn't detected that you've got a dualhead machine.
<Sime> do you have a dualhead capable machne?
<raphink> Sime: yes it's a laptop 
<raphink> with a screen wire on the side
<Sime> yes, but does it support dualhead?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<Sime> can you have two monitors connected showing two screens? (xinerama)
<raphink> I have no idea, but I guess
<raphink> so
<raphink> well I'd even like to have the same thing on both monitors
<raphink> and I can't get that
<Sime> have you still got that guidance_report_bug.py program around?
<raphink> yse
<raphink> yes
<raphink> Sime: what's your email again?
<Sime> simon@simonzone.com
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> after the last update in Kubuntu Dapper amarok doesn't work anymore
<Flosoft> it was uninstalled and now I can't get it back
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<Tonio_> lut raphinou
<raphink> argh les spams MS qui fusent
<Tonio_> raphink: tu sais si Riddell a parl du probleme d'antialiasing ?
<raphink> nope
<Tonio_> c un truc de ouf non ?
<raphink> je sais pas
<Tonio_> commentle fichier dans le rep de k-d-s peut tre diffrent de celui du packet.........
<raphink> j'ai pas suivi
<Tonio_> je capte pas......
<Tonio_> raphink: simply
<Tonio_> whe you boot on the live cd
<Tonio_> raphink: what this file : /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<Tonio_> and compare to the one in the k-d-s package
<Tonio_> it is COMPLETLY different
<raphink> where does it come from then?
<Tonio_> and that's the reason antialiasing doesn't work
<Tonio_> raphink: absolutly no idea........
<raphink> ok
<raphink> this only happens on the live CD though
<Tonio_> raphink: and the mose surprusing is that if it came from anyther package, k-d-s should be uninstalable
<Tonio_> raphink: I don't think this is only with the live cd
<raphink> indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell told me he had the problem with a native flight 6 installation
<raphink> well if its the live CD, it might have been modified just before the image was done
<raphink> ah!
<Tonio_> raphink: only Riddell could have the response, since he the only one who really knows how are the isos built
<raphink> no
<raphink> mithrandir made flight 6 iirc
<Tonio_> raphink: and ?
<raphink> well he's the one knnowing about this one
<Tonio_> raphink: well, maybe that will be different with flight 7
<Tonio_> but I doubt......
<Tonio_> and why THIS file specificly ?
<raphink> no idea
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> or whoever who knows about recent wallpaper amusement
<Sime> raphink: do you have an example of a xorg.conf file that works on your machine *and* uses the vga out?
<raphink> hmm no
<raphink> :(
<raphink> I c an't get it to work
<Sime> raphink: has it ever worked?
<raphink> not on my machine at least Sime
<Sime> does anyone here have a laptop and know if having vga out can also be used for a dualhead (xinerama) setup?
<klugez> i think most laptop graphic cards don't support anything else than cloning
<klugez> at least mine doesn't seem to (not in windows either)
<Sime> ok,
<kwwii> howdy
<kwwii> Riddell: I received a mail from Jane about the Usplash so I took care of that today
<Riddell> kwwii: have they chosen a design?
<kwwii> Riddell: well, until now I made the simple logo but they wanted to try a glow around it, and the text black (my version had white text but that "breaks the logo")
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/644712
<Riddell> kwwii: did you work out any plan for squashing the logo to make it look better with 400 stretched to 480?
<Tm_T> whatta
<kwwii> Riddell: to be honest, I will simply prescale the thing 
<kwwii> Riddell: and I really hope that that works well
<kwwii> but prescaling a pic with so few colors and such might simply be the worst way to do things
<kwwii> I mean, the logo is only 250x65 pixels
<kwwii> we'll see....
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> I am trying to be positive about this :-)
<Riddell> yeah, I know you an usplash don't always get on so well
<Riddell> trouble with scaling it is that on powerpc and the like with real framebuffers it doesn't get scaled
<kwwii> exactly, so someone else will have to test it
<kwwii> I have three macs at home :-)
<kwwii> owning macs is the best way to drastically reduce questions from my wife and son about the computer -the standard answer is "nope, it's a mac"
<jjesse>  are there min. specifics someplace for installing kubuntu?
<jjesse> both server and desktop version of kubuntu?
<Riddell> jjesse: e-mail silbs to see what she's going with
<Riddell> jane.silber@canonical.com
<Riddell> she's on holiday next week though so do it tonight
<jjesse> doing it right now thankss
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you saw my messages concerning the antialiasing error
<Tonio_> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: this morning yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: and what do you think about that ? weired isn't it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: the kdegloabs file in /usr/share/k-d-s is the same as in k-d-s package for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: with a live cd ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> what's missing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the content is completly different, let me show you
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/644849
<Tonio_> this is the kdeblogals file I have in /usr/share/k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: I replaced with the one in the package and restarted kde, and antialiasing then works
<Tonio_> Riddell: amazing no ? the content is COMPLETLY different
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought about that all the day and cannot find any possibility for the file to be modified lie that.......
<Riddell> this is what I have http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/644858
<Tonio_> this is the file I have on a live flight 6, no update performed, nothing, simply on boot
<Tonio_> Riddell: and does antialiasing work for you ?
<Riddell> nope
<Tonio_> actually
<Tonio_> hum........ impossible....... what's that mess ?
<Tonio_> how can I get that file ?
<Tonio_> in my case, copying the k-d-s file resolved the issue, restarting kde and got antialiased fonts........
<robotgeek> Riddell: we are shipping kde 3.5.2 with dapper?
<Tonio_> Riddell: rebooting on the live cd to see if I'm crazy or not
<Riddell> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> Riddell: awesome :)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Riddell: I m with the live cd
<Tonio-> copy/pasting the kdeglobals file
<Tonio-> Riddell: I now got the same file than you.............
<Tonio-> I spent 1 hour on this I don t understand.................
<Tonio-> Riddell: ok now 5for an unknown reason I see the sa;e than you
<Riddell> it's certainly spooky
<Tonio-> you may think that I'm crazy, but I'm certain of the file I got yesterday, cause it is a valid kdeglobals file..........
<Tonio-> and I never used an opensuse livecd..............
* Tonio- is more confortable with french keyboard :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: the strange point is that antialiasing fonts is checked in systemsettings..............
<Tonio-> uncheck and recheck corrects the issue
<Riddell> that sets ~/.fonts.conf doesn't it?
<Tonio-> but whe I diff .kde after the resolution is applyied, I don't see anything concerning fonts............; that's incredible
<Tonio-> Riddell: that rewrites a few things in kdeglobals too
<Tonio-> like font settings etc..........
<Tonio-> let me diff
<Riddell> yes, it sets fonts.conf
<Riddell> +[General] 
<Riddell> +XftHintStyle=hintmedium
<Riddell> +XftSubPixel=
<Riddell> I don't think those are it, but possible
<kmon> Riddell: kopete's gethotnewstuff support is working well here.
<Tonio-> Riddell: you're right, removing .fonts.conf recreates the problem for me
<Tonio-> no antialiasing here.........;
<Tonio-> Riddell: it seems that the .fonts.conf file is the key :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: no way to set that with k-d-s, but I can patch kdestart like I did with gtk-qt-engine
<Tonio-> Riddell: want to make the test ?
<Tonio-> Riddell: but that means kde changed it's way to work on that point, cause fonts.conf file wasn't creating any issue before.........
<Riddell> yes, fontconfig hasn't changed
<Riddell> it's strange
<Tonio-> Riddell: as far as I know, kde was taking  it's font config in kdeglobals before, am I wrong ?
<Riddell> well it has always used fontconfig before as well
<Tonio-> Riddell: but when ~/.fonts.conf isn't set, where is it supposed to take the font configuration ?
<Tonio-> and the antialias setting ?
<Riddell> /etc/fonts
<Tonio-> Riddell: yes, but as the parameters are in kdeglobals font too, I assume one of the two files is prior
<Tonio-> Riddell: priority changed due to a bug in kde 3.5.2 or something ?
<Tonio-> I must say I'm a bit lost....
<Riddell> I don't see the parameters in kdeglobals
<Riddell> only Xfthintstyle
<Tonio-> Riddell: which is the level of antialiasing right ?
<Tonio-> Riddell: maybe there is a bug which causes kde to read the ~/.fonts.conf file, but ignores the /etc/fonts/fonts.conf one ?
<Tonio-> if this file didn't change,  maybe it isn't read at all
<Tonio-> Riddell: do you know a way to monitor or log when a file is opened by a process ? could be usefull to monitor the /etc file
<Tonio-> I don't know a way to do that with linux, only windows.........
<Riddell> strace
<Riddell> settings xfthintstyle dosn't make anything antialised
<Riddell> /etc/fonts/fonts.conf is read as well, you can copy the parts of ~/.fonts.conf into it and it'll still work
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb on my desktop with .fonts.conf removed in my profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's *very* strange....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what is your desktop installed from?
<Riddell> Tonio_: he's a bug you might be interested in :) https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/37149
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37149 in meta-kde kde ""Breaking glass" default critical error sound KILLS GRANDMOTHERS!" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Tm_T> =)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my desktop is a flight 4 upgraded, with kde 3.5.2
<Tm_T> and what's the bug part =)
<Tonio_> and it works correctly without any .fonts.conf file
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I don't see any difference in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf....
<Tonio_> Riddell: To complicated for me this time :)
* Tm_T is searching new wallpaper
<Tm_T> again
<Tonio_> Riddell: hahaha ;) yes breaking glass is a pain, I will change this
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I thought it's meant to cause pain
<Tm_T> so user do his best to not to end up having those =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> but yeah, any wallpaper suggestions welcome
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you send me the /etc/fonts directory on your desktop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should have the mail
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the differences in kdeglobals, is appears I switched the ~ and the /usr/share/k-d-s one..........
<Tonio_> Riddell: shame on me..... that's why I had that difference....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to be concentrated with girlfriend at home buging me every 2 seconds hehe :)
<Riddell> yep, no difference in font directories
<Tm_T> aah, oldschool
<Tm_T> http://patti.smurffi.net/vt420.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-12
<raphink> Tonio_: didn't you change the breaking glass already? I thought we'd done that 2 months ago or so
<Tonio_> raphink: I though I did it, but aparently I forgot :)
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> or there is a but in my implementation in k-d-s, that can happen too :)
<raphink> iirc dapper doesn't have this sound by default anymore
<Tonio_> like amarok's theme which wasn't workinf
<Tonio_> raphink: let me look on a default profile
<Tonio_> raphink: nope I removed it ;) hehe
<raphink> yes I know ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: already removed :)
<raphink> I would have gone crazy if it was still there
<raphink> so I know it's not here anymore
<Tonio_> raphink: I will also removed the sounds in konsole
<Tonio_> it is horribly stressing
<raphink> yes indeed
<raphink> far too loud too
<jeroenvrp> I have installed kio-beagle, but it does not work (no beagle:/). Do I have to relogin?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: restart kde :)
<jeroenvrp> ah Tonio_ 
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<jeroenvrp> not possible right know, because I'm encoding a videofile
<jeroenvrp> but it is not me and that is good to know :-)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: also, we're waiting for a little modification in the beagle package in order it autostarts
<Tonio_> don't know if ti's done actually
<jeroenvrp> you mean autostarting beagle?
<Tonio_> yes, in KDE
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: just checked the package, and that should be good :)
<jeroenvrp> mmm fot me it allreay does that
<Tonio_> so just reload kde, and that'll work
<jeroenvrp> I only dont autostart kerry yet
<jeroenvrp> another thing I noticed with kerry, that it wants top open mp3/ogg in Audacity :-)
<robotgeek> freeflying: done with the docs. might have one more update, but done
<freeflying> robotgeek: nice 
<robotgeek> i will go and learn some pyqt 
* freeflying and ubuntu-cn team begain translate 
<robotgeek> freeflying: not uploaded yet, we also have "string exception :)"
<freeflying> robotgeek: can we co from svn now 
<robotgeek> freeflying: checkout?
<freeflying> robotgeek: y
<robotgeek> freeflying: well, i guess all the initial chapters are done, but one more day and i can assure you that nothin will change :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: okey
<robotgeek> freeflying: will ping you when uploaded to rosetta
<freeflying> robotgeek: then we can translate them on LP ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: i guess so
<freeflying> robotgeek: great 
<robotgeek> i am happy that we have lot of time for translation this time
<freeflying> robotgeek: ya, nearly two half and one month 
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I have a question according some dependencies. I need for KeepassX 2 parts of qt4 lib. I can install core and gui core but if I try to install dev or compatibility lib it breaks because of amarok. If Install all need parts with apt-get it removes amarok. Can this be fixed?
<MrFaber> It seems only a problem of amarok
<MrFaber> Oh, I am useing dapper like you can guess :)
<seaLne> MrFaber: yeah i just noticed that with amarok this morning
<mornfall> application/octet-stream dupe count: 6
<Riddell> seaLne: which version of amarok?
<Riddell> hello doelman 
<doelman> hello Riddell ;0
<doelman> how're u
<seaLne> Riddell: i had amarok-14beta2 and koffice-15rc1 which it removed
<Tm_T> anyone here using Kopete 0.12 series?!
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> there is an error with the requirements of amarok since an update of yesterday
<doelman> i use Tm-T
<doelman> do you've problems with the jabber xml too?
<Tm_T> doelman: please restart it from konsole
<doelman> i dit Tm_T
<doelman> did*
<Tm_T> doelman: did it say anything like this? http://kopete.pastebin.com/645760
<doelman> not exactly like that
<Tm_T> but similar ?
<doelman> but i get a very lot of jabber messages
<doelman> yes
<doelman> simular
<Tm_T> doelman: many errors, including msn plugin?
<doelman> yes
<Tm_T> ...did you use msn before?
<doelman> yes
<doelman> always
<Tm_T> oh well, try to use now =)
<doelman> whay do you mean?
<Tm_T> you'll see
<doelman> i did not use msn in this session, sorry i misunderstood
<Tm_T> doelman: I mean did you use it ever
<jeroenvrp> mmm :No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'.
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/645774
<Flosoft> that is what I get when I try to install amarok again
<doelman> yeah i did Tm_T
<Tm_T> doelman: can you still use it?
<doelman> yeah
<jeroenvrp>  while updating ubuntu-artwork
<Tm_T> doelman: ...whoa, lucky you =)
<doelman> huh why
<doelman> i use 0.11.93 (0.12 Beta 2)
<Tm_T> doelman: I can't
<Tm_T> not with beta2 or current svn
<doelman> oow weird
<Tm_T> doelman: and I'm not alone
<doelman> i will test it now, with my win2000 laptop, i'm going to test if the messages are deliver
<jeroenvrp> If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.
<jeroenvrp> ????
<jeroenvrp> where?
<Tm_T> jeroenvrp: hmm, ignore
<Tm_T> doelman: thanks
<jeroenvrp> Tm_T: yes ignore, but it stays there with every update
<Tm_T> doelman: here it doesn't even load msn plugin
<doelman> oow, i can sign on
<Tm_T> jeroenvrp: it disappeared today morning here
<doelman> and i can chat too Tm_T
<Tm_T> doelman: damned you!
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> thanks
<doelman> haha
<jeroenvrp> Tm_T: strange, I just updated
<doelman> but i've not the newest version maybe?
<jeroenvrp> Tm_T: which repo are you using?
<Tm_T> main
<doelman> Tm_T do you think there's a change in the msn protocol or what?
<Tm_T> doelman: well, problem is, there's not
<Tm_T> not even in the code
<Tm_T> of kopete
<doelman> how's that possible
<doelman> you're not the only one?
<Tm_T> nope
<doelman> what kind of errors you get?
<Tm_T> well, http://kopete.pastebin.com/645780
<Tm_T> simply fails to load msn plugin
<Tm_T> and that's somewhat weird
<doelman> and the stable kopete?
<doelman> does that work
<seaLne> Riddell: as a result it also uninstalled kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> haven't tried yet
<Tm_T> doelman: problem is, I should know what's wrong =)
<doelman> you should?
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> testing if that latest commit to avdevice is causing problem
<Tm_T> BINGO!
<Tm_T> problem solved, thanks
<doelman> how
<Tm_T> it's all because of latest commit in libkopete/avdevice
<doelman> hmm ok
<Tm_T> webcam stuff, just break everything related =)
<Tm_T> and it was meant to fix...
<doelman> lol ok
<mornfall> b0rk b0rk
<mornfall> is it possible that i am hungry? :)
<Tm_T> it is
<mornfall> damn
<mornfall> that blows :)
<Tm_T> sucks too, and in overall it's called "breathing"
<Flosoft> anyone here who could help me?
<Flosoft> there is an error with the requirements of amarok since an update of yesterday
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Mysql libraries changed, third party repositories broken || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/645774
<Flosoft> that is what I get when I try to install amarok again
<Riddell> see /topic
<Flosoft> is amarok in a third party repo?
<Flosoft> ah i c ... the beta doesn't work anymore
<Flosoft> thx Riddell
<jjesse>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<jjesse> d'oh
<OculusAquilae> :)
<Riddell> AWAY: could you fix your away script to not print random blank lines and not use a generic nickname
<freeflying> robotgeek: ping
<kwwii> re
<Hobbsee> what controls the default settings on for amarok?
<Hobbsee> it'd make sense for amarok to be equalised to laptops, if the machine really is a laptop
<Riddell> Hobbsee: equalised?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with the equaliser.
<Riddell> with the laptop profile
<Riddell> what's the rationale behind that?
<Hobbsee> because with the little laptop speakers, the default equaliser setting (read flat, none) doesnt sound very good - sounds all static-ey
<Hobbsee> yet it sounds much, much better with the laptop/headphones preset
<Hobbsee> then again, one could plug speakers in, and have to change it from there, i guess
<Riddell> yeah, we can't really do anything by default since there's no way to tell if it's a laptop and e.g. my laptop has good speakers plugged into it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee was just surprised at how bad it suddenly sounded :P
<Hobbsee> that's when i booted to the old kernel, to get sound back!
<Hobbsee> wow!  it's almost midnight already!  i just had dinner!
<Riddell> hmm, would people complain if we set kate to 4 spaces as default indent I wonder
<Hobbsee> what's it at now?
<Hobbsee> hmm...i'm getting told that kubuntu has no direction
* Hobbsee mutters and whiners who do nothing!
<Hobbsee> *at whiners
<Riddell> who's saying that?  do they have any suggestions for better direction?
<Riddell> direction is best KDE distribution
<Hobbsee> just someone in IRC
<Hobbsee> "poor designs and decisioning" is the specified reasoning
<Hobbsee> *complaint
<mornfall> Hobbsee?
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: wrong channel (#kubuntu)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: intetion was to ask here :)
<mornfall> intention
<Hobbsee>  I will try, Hobbsee.. my primary gripe is that they tend to deviate too far from the KDE standard
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> well, whiners
<mornfall> <-- whiner :] 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mornfall: but then you actually do something about it!
* Hobbsee glares at the forums
<Hobbsee> what do you mean, telling me that my wireless card doesnt work?
<mornfall> umm, forums
<Hobbsee> it sure as heck works - i'm chatting with it!
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> you can't know
<mornfall> random forum poster knows a lot more about your machine than you do
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tell them that's not very useful as all our changes from KDE defaults have a rationale, specific problems are needed
<mornfall> for sure
<mornfall> Riddell: is the rounded selection in konq/iconview deviation?
<Riddell> mornfall: it is, and despite its non-antialiased look I still think its nicer than the default
<Riddell> I think debian also includes that patch now
<mornfall> Riddell: it's also mis-aligned... looks awful on my lcd
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe, scary
<mornfall> black selection on white background -- aliasing is very visible too
<Hobbsee> you've got me kind of wondering what the default kde stuff actually looks like now...
<mornfall> not to mention it doesn't fit my style at all... is it at least optional? :))
<mornfall> (hidden kconfig option? anything?)
<Hobbsee> complaint about kcontrol as well...yep
<Riddell> Hobbsee: square blue box for icon selection text
<Hobbsee> nah, i was meaning all of kde, not just that
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> i use debian sid version of kde right now -- and it has the same damn rounding patch
<mornfall> it so drives me nuts i end up recompiling soon
<mornfall> if it can't be turned off easily
<Riddell> Hobbsee: remove kubuntu-default-settings to get back to almost all the defaults
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/646062 is the chatlog
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm pretty sure it can't be turned off without recompiling, which is a shame.  probably not too hard to alter it to change that though
<mornfall> Hobbsee: tell kkathman wherever he is, that abolishing apt-get would for now also mean abolishing both synaptic and adept
<mornfall> Hobbsee: since neither of them currently supports the aptitude features not in apt-get
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought the case was
<Hobbsee> mind you, he is an advocate of rpm's, so i'm taking all the packaging comments with a pinch of salt lol
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> rpm
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Pinch of salt?
<mornfall> it's not like it wasn't superior to dpkg in at least some aspects :)
<Hobbsee> neoncode: you dont have that expression where you are?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: It seems familiar. But I don't get out much.
<Hobbsee> means that i'm a little wary of taking it seriously - knowing that there is bias
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Ah, makes sence.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: how there could not be bias?
<Hobbsee> true
<mornfall> especially in things like package management
<mornfall> where noone actually *knows* the differences
<mornfall> i both maintain adept and work for redhat and still only know little about rpm/dpkg pros and cons
* neoncode doesn't know much. But I tryed red hat 8 once. the RPM's were a nightmare... But that's my expreiance.
<mornfall> neoncode: umm
<mornfall> neoncode: try dpkg someday
<mornfall> neoncode: without frontend
<mornfall> neoncode: it won't be any different, now
<mornfall> neoncode: so stop comparing apples to banana juice :)
<neoncode> mornfall: I bearly know what dpkg is. as I said. I don't know much.
<mornfall> so :)
<neoncode> mornfall: so?
<mornfall> neoncode: what?
<neoncode> mornfall: oh sorry I thought you were asking a question.
<mornfall> you don't want me to ask questions :)
<Hobbsee> oh i'm sure we can find you good questions to ask...
<Hobbsee> like "how's adept going?"  :P
<mornfall> Hobbsee: ...
<mornfall> i may also start asking about that dead body
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> and i'm sure you'd rather not answer
<mornfall> so
<Hobbsee> that dead body was the one i threw off the front balcony, and is being left to decompose.  what makes you ask?
<mornfall> it's not so much fun when you play along :P
<mornfall> lalala
<mornfall> oh my goodness
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee defenestrates mornfall unexpectedly
* mornfall floats in the pool below Hobbsee's window
<Hobbsee> and crashes through the ice, yes
<neoncode> Nice to know that developer relations are in such a good state.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> of course they are :P
* mornfall hugs Hobbsee 
<mornfall> neoncode: see? :)
<neoncode> lol
* Hobbsee hugs mornfall in return :)
<mornfall> i can't tell i love her or someone'd get jealous, eventually
* Hobbsee nibbles on mornfall's fingers, in the process
<neoncode> Share the developer love!
<Hobbsee> yes, it's probably not a good idea to say things like that, mornfall lol
<mornfall> Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee is very wary of people hitting on her - whether serious or not!
* mornfall hits Hobbsee with a dartgun
* neoncode promises not to hit on Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> neoncode: dangerous promises
* mornfall is (un?)fortunately taken, otherwise would be tempted :))
<neoncode> i'm sure Hobbsee Would kill me if I did anything anyway.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> something like that, yes
<neoncode> and w00t! my kororaa 0.2 Live CD ISO image downloaed
<Hobbsee> you know, i was asked today if i taught the first year computing course
<kmon> mornfall: adept rocks, but I would like to know if there's a way of looking for packages configuration files left over and orphans like synaptics has....
<Hobbsee> and was told that i was explaining things better than the lecturer was
<Hobbsee> scary...
<mornfall> kmon: i don't know of any
<kmon> mornfall: ok, thanxs
<mornfall> kmon: it's easily done in code
<mornfall> kmon: but no way in UI
<kmon> mornfall: please consider that in dapper+1 ;)
<mornfall> kmon: probably need a bunch more of filters and add a menu :)
<kmon> if ubuntu doesn't change package management to smart package management....
<kmon> which I think is planned
<mornfall> kmon: could you file a wishlist maybe?
* mornfall is very forgetful
<mornfall> ah, that too
<neoncode> kmon: It is?
<mornfall> well, it'll be in debian
<kmon> I remember reading that somewhere
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> did you ever do what i emailed you about, mornfall?
<kmon> and the fact that cannonical has hired spm developer.... makes it quite possible
<Riddell> spm developer?
<neoncode> spm?
<kmon> smart package manager
<kmon> management
<kmon> or what ever
<Riddell> oh, yes
<neoncode> What *is* smart package management?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: not yet :'(
<Hobbsee> ok, is it at the "thinking about, but not yet implemented" stage, or the "totally forgotten about" stage?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: but, well, if you only want dpkg output that's not hard :)
<kmon> neoncode: http://labix.org/smart
<mornfall> Hobbsee: view->last dpkg run->show details
<Hobbsee> mornfall: seen the adept updater?
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> updater
<Hobbsee> er...
<mornfall> i knew i forgot about something
<Hobbsee> ubuntu updater
<mornfall> well, i know the output is not optimal
<Hobbsee> i meant the updater in ubuntu - how it has a "more" section, which shows what is outputed into the console...
<mornfall> but changing this has no chance for dapper either way
<Hobbsee> yeah, i figured
* neoncode wants to get involved in codeing, but knows ziltch about programing, where should I start?
<Hobbsee> cool for dapper +1  though
<mornfall> Hobbsee: hmm, updater has that... it just goes away automagically when finished
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<mornfall> Hobbsee: so you can't get the output copied easily
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> hmm hmm
<Hobbsee> i was more thinking for the main adept window though
<Hobbsee> neoncode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu currently
<mornfall> Hobbsee: hmm?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: one sec
<Hobbsee> neoncode: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html is being updated, but is probably more consice
<Hobbsee> s/concise
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i dont know - but the case in point is where a user tries to install something, it says it's going to break packages, yet it doesnt show what will be added/removed in teh process
<Hobbsee> simply, anyway, and in a pastebinable form
<Hobbsee> pastebinable - nice new verb :P
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, if it says BREAK, it won't do anything -- because it refuses to break system
<mornfall> Hobbsee: just like apt-get
<Hobbsee> well that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> it cant upgrade the pacakges that wont break?
* Hobbsee just finds it confusing, with which will break, and which is ok
<neoncode> Does dapper work with wireless?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it does what apt-get does, roughly
<mornfall> Hobbsee: tries a bit harder to not break
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yeah it does.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-konsole.png <-- is this what you mean?
<mornfall> i wish konsolepart was less stupid sometimes
<Hobbsee> that'd be good...but a little earlier in the installing would be good
<Hobbsee> what it's adding, what it's removing, which new packages are installed
<mornfall> yes, a log of activity
<Hobbsee> seeing as it doesnt seem to really distinguish between new packages installed, and packages removed
<mornfall> well, dapper+1
<Hobbsee> yeah, that sounds right
<Hobbsee> definetly
<mornfall> in case adept will be at all in dapper + 1
* Hobbsee will poke and prod until it happens hehe!
<Hobbsee> mind you, we were told that months ago for knetworkmanager, and look where we're at now...
<Hobbsee> :P
<mornfall> hmm?
<mornfall> knetworkmanager, that things works at all? :P
<Hobbsee> sure it does
* Hobbsee uses it
* mornfall uses iwconfig
<kmon> mornfall: I'm using knetwork manager :)
* Hobbsee chats from a comfy lounge chair in teh library at uni, with it
<mornfall> but i could be just weird
<kmon> with wpa and bcm43xx
* mornfall has ipw2200
<Hobbsee> wouldnt behave much with console tools - didnt once, did the next time, then the third knm got it configured perfectly without a problem, so i didnt need them
* Hobbsee has a wg511 v2 made in china with ndiswrapper
<mornfall> ouch
<mornfall> that's evil :|
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> ipw2200++
<mornfall> wondering if it turns into ipw2201 now
<Hobbsee> well, i know how to make it work perfectly now - and only need the net access to get ndiswrapper
<jjesse> where do i find knetworkmanager?  is it installed by default with the lastest updates/
<Hobbsee> jjesse: run it from a konsole
<Riddell> jjesse: it's still in universe
<Hobbsee> oh, that...yeah
<mornfall> kon-kon-kon-kon... what? :)
* mornfall gives everyone around minicli
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> minicli hey?  not heard of that one
<kmon> mornfall: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125124
<mornfall> hah
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125124 in general "orphan and left over configuration" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> i don't believe you :)
<kmon> my whishlist
<kmon> another thing kubuntu doesn't have in adept but ubuntu has is the notification of a necessary reboot on kernel upgrade.... is that correct?
<mornfall> kmon: thx
<mornfall> no idea
<kmon> kde bug tracker is a pain.... I prefere malone :)
<mornfall> if it is in debconf as it should, then it should work
<mornfall> kmon: malone is pain
<mornfall> kmon: at least for developers
<kmon> xD
<kmon> It's very easy for me to file a bug in malone
<mornfall> it doesn't even get you package version from user if he doesn't recall
<kmon> in kde bug tracker is a very long process....
<mornfall> maybe :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: it's not so bad when you subscribe to an entire package, and bugs
<mornfall> but i hate malone with passion
<Hobbsee> you see a lot of the duplicates that way :P
<jjesse> Riddell: the about-kubuntu guide and desktopguide are ready for .pots to be uploaded
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i am
<kmon> it remembers me the typical windows assistants... which many people hate
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kmon> with lots of, fill this and click continue, ... repeat
<mornfall> Hobbsee: and the net result is that i get 2 mails about every dupe i don't want to see :p
<Hobbsee> lol very true
<Hobbsee> filters
<mornfall> there were so far 6 dupes of application/octet-stream bug
<mornfall> i am thinking that maybe patching users would be best :))
<mornfall> they are sorta buggy
<mornfall> only reporting bugs that i already know
<Hobbsee> lol
<mornfall> and not reporting those i don't :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!!!!!
* Hobbsee just got that
<mornfall> what?
<mornfall> :)
<Hobbsee> when you get a #kubuntu.patch, and a whingers.patch, let me know :P
<Riddell> jjesse: oh, cool.  I wonder how I do that
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i need to run cluebatize in the source tree first
<jjesse> Riddell: don't know but mdke told me to ping you on that :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is now glad that she's not drinking anything while reading!
<Riddell> jjesse: ok, I'll look into it
<jjesse> Riddell: would love to help if possible
<Riddell> jjesse: it'll just need them generated in the kubuntu-docs package
<jjesse> question on knetworkmanager should it turn on/off the wireless/bluetooth LED when I disable/enable wireless?
<jjesse> that's on my laptop (Latitude d810)
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> that's a good question...
* Hobbsee cant remember what happens on her laptop
<Riddell> jjesse: I would expect that to be hardwired into the hardware
<Riddell> but I could be wrong
<Hobbsee> do i want to try it?
<Hobbsee> no i dont...i'm sure i dont...
<Hobbsee> mornfall: while i think of it, what country do you live in?
<jjesse> wireless lan manager does 
<mornfall> Hobbsee: why? :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: (and you?)
<Hobbsee> just curious, that's all
<mornfall> Hobbsee: czech republic here
<Hobbsee> wow!  cool!
* Hobbsee is envious
<mornfall> O.o
<mornfall> hmm? :)
<Hobbsee> sydney, australia here
<mornfall> i so suspected australia
<mornfall> but i don't know why...
<Hobbsee> czech is such a beautiful language...i'd love to be able to speak it
<mornfall> maybe the timezone thing :)
<Hobbsee> a /whois, perhaps?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: pro? :)
<Hobbsee> eyah, probably
* Hobbsee only speaks english, and a little german.
<kmon> suse has released kerry 1.0
<mornfall> at least, it efficiently kills of any danger of romantic problems... and also problems with my eventual dead body :] 
<Riddell> 0.1 :)
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> yep
<kmon> hehe
<mornfall> off
<Hobbsee> haha
<freeflying> Riddell: your blog url ?
<neoncode> wow... I got dapper running on a machene and with no configuration I was able to get it to my windows laptops' shared folders.. nice...
<Hobbsee> freeflying: which one...hehe
<mornfall> Hobbsee: why do you think czech is beautiful?
<mornfall> (i am not opposing, just curious)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i dont know - i've heard it spoken by customers at work a few times...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: he has lots ? :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: work? :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: more than one, yes
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i work at a supermarket
<Riddell> freeflying: somewhere on kdedevelopers.org, it's listed on planet.kde.org
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i have a cousin in australia :) (czech, but married there)
<mornfall> umm, actually not cousin
<mornfall> relative :)
* Hobbsee hears people speak in foreign languages, on mobile phones, not speaking at all, instead, making out, etc
<Hobbsee> hehe fair enough
<mornfall> i wouldn't want to work at supermarket though
* neoncode is eating pizza.
<freeflying> Riddell: I prepare add all kubuntu developer's blog to our planet :)
* Hobbsee doesnt really mind, as long as they either a) understand what they're doing, or b) actually speak english, so i can tell them what to do
<mornfall> i am not too good in interacting with live people
<Hobbsee> yes, of course
* Hobbsee is dead, after all :P
<mornfall> vamp? :))
<Riddell> freeflying: where's that?
<Hobbsee> about to come and suck your blood, yes :P
<freeflying> Riddell: planet.ubuntu.org.cn
<mornfall> i don't have blood that'd be of some use
<mornfall> unless you want to kill some weed
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yay!
<Hobbsee> urgh, no thanks
<mornfall> :))
<neoncode> Hobbsee: =)
<mornfall> welll
<mornfall> i should go home
<mornfall> it's half past five
<Riddell> solidot.org  woo, chinese slashdot :)
<Hobbsee> 01.35 sat here...
<Hobbsee> nice!
<mornfall> sat like in satisfiability? the np-complete problem? :)
<mornfall> (or no)
<Hobbsee> sat like saturday...
<mornfall> you are in library on 1:35am?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i'm at home now
<mornfall> i must have missed something
<Hobbsee> i was in the library a few days ago, killing time
<mornfall> ah
<Hobbsee> but i was coding earlier here, yeah
<mornfall> the latest i was in a public library was like 10pm
<mornfall> it was obviously closed at the time too :))
<mornfall> hmm hmm
<mornfall> i shouldn't be so lazy
<mornfall> goodnight Hobbsee 
<mornfall> --> home
<Hobbsee> night mornfall 
<Hobbsee> computer labs are supposed to close at 1am or something
<mornfall> (well, it's afternoon here :)
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> I have a beagle tip for you all
<jeroenvrp> exclude any incoming P2P directories
<jeroenvrp> I have mldonkey and beagled was just hanging and consumed 90% op my cpu
<jeroenvrp> I did a tail -f on the log and it was complaining about a tmp-file in the incomoing dir
<jeroenvrp> excluded it and the cpu dropped right away to 5%
<jeroenvrp> just to let you know :-)
* kmon leaves
<Hobbsee> night all...
* Hobbsee scratches her head
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i tried that p/w for that email account!
<Hobbsee> must not have.  oh well
<robotgeek> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> robotgeek: why the release name still breezy in kubuntu-docs ( on LP )
<robotgeek> freeflying: maybe it has not been uploaded to rosetta yet, moment
<Riddell> it hasn't
<Riddell> freeflying: where?
<freeflying> robotgeek: it's 6.06-1 on LP
<robotgeek> Riddell: if you did something with the kubuntu-docs, i need you to redo it
<freeflying> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/about-kubuntu/zh_CN/+translate
<Riddell> robotgeek: I did nothing, see mdke's post just now to mailing list though
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, wait until mdke uploads, should be soon
<freeflying> Riddell: okey
* freeflying sleep time , nites all
<robotgeek> Riddell: nice. i think i'll reduce my mail checking interval
<robotgeek> later freeflying 
<toma> evening
<LaserJock> Riddell: sorry to bug you, how soon do you think you would have a kubuntu-docs package ready?
<Riddell> LaserJock: see #ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock> Riddell: k, hmm, I was going to try to add doc-base files to the kubuntu-docs package before you did
<Riddell> LaserJock: what's that?
<LaserJock> you can register HTML docs with doc-base and then the Debian documentation viewers, dwww and doc-central can view them
<LaserJock> it is DE neutral
<LaserJock> I added the ubuntu-docs already
<Riddell> LaserJock: sure, go ahead
<LaserJock> if I was to do that in the next hour or two would that be ok?
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes please
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> I'll ping you when I'm done
<theine> Hi, what's the "Hot New Stuff" in Kopete?
<Lathiat> hot new stuff tends to refer to an in-app interface to getting new wallpapers etc
<Lathiat> so in kopete, perhaps smilies, avatars?
<Riddell> smileys yes
<andred> and chatwindow styles
<Lure> Riddell: maybe Tonio_ should change default: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KonversationPublicAway
<Riddell> Lure: good plan, got a patch?
<Lure> Riddell: just checked - it looks like that Dapper version does not have this problem
<Lure> I have tested it with default rc from k-d-s and it has it off by default
<LureTest> testing Kopete
<Riddell> Lure: groovy, thanks
<Lure> Riddell: knm and kerry (0.1) are now in KDE svn - any idea how should we follow them?
<Lure> how often does it make sense to update ubuntu version?
<Riddell> whernever they make a release?
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, I'm done. commited as rev. 2833 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc-commits/2006-April/002355.html
<Riddell> thanks LaserJock 
<LaserJock> Riddell: the changes should be fairly straightfoward
<LaserJock> Riddell: I did build the .deb in pbuilder to test
<LaserJock> Riddell: but I didn't mess around with the changelog
<seth> Riddell, any chance of getting an amarok 1.4b2 built against the new libmysqlclient15off ?
<Riddell> seth: beta 3 is out this weekend, I'll package that
<seth> rockin'
<Riddell> ooh, kmplayer gets gstreamer 0.10 support
<kwwii> groovy
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-13
<jdong> are there any plans for us to get kaffeine .8?
<jdong> just curious
<seth|lappy> jdong, the backports wiki has been spammed, fyi
<jdong> wonderful
<jdong> just peachy :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<seth|lappy> looks clean-ish right now, people have been reverting it
<seth|lappy> but guest edits should probably be off for the front page, or sommat
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> thanks to everyone who helped to revert
<jdong> I'll lock down permissions when I get a chance to
<seth|lappy> cheers
<neoncode> "ice cream time!"? O_o
<robotgeek> Riddell: just to let you know, kubuntu-docs doesn't install
<robotgeek> /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept: cannot open control file for reading: No such file or directory
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<seaLne> robotgeek: yeah i get that aswell
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bugs is correct?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i would assume so, yes
<Hobbsee> maybe launchpad's buggered again
<Hobbsee> no...wait...
<Hobbsee> those usually get put as kde base, i think
<robotgeek> filing bugs on lp is also tough, it's not quite clear where to file them, kde 3.5.x etc
<Hobbsee> the bug lists are buggered again
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i'd stick it in kdebase, as that's where a lot of the bugs for system settings already go
<robotgeek> okay, will do. and in the source-package, right?
<Hobbsee> assigning it to kubuntu-team would help too, or whatever it is - i'm told it's not necessary, but seems easier to find if it is assigned somewhere
<Hobbsee> yeah
<robotgeek_away> Hobbsee: can you say again, i lost what you said in the lag
<Hobbsee> [17:30]  <Hobbsee> the bug lists are buggered again
<Hobbsee> [17:30]  <Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> [17:30]  <Hobbsee> i'd stick it in kdebase, as that's where a lot of the bugs for system settings already go
<Hobbsee> [17:31]  <robotgeek> okay, will do. and in the source-package, right?
<Hobbsee> [17:31]  <Hobbsee> assigning it to kubuntu-team would help too, or whatever it is - i'm told it's not necessary, but seems easier to find if it is assigned somewhere
<Hobbsee> [17:31]  <Hobbsee> yeah
<robotgeek_away> great!
<robotgeek_away> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+bugs is probably not the place too :P
<Hobbsee> robotgeek_away: hehe - launchpad search must be screwed again
<robotgeek_away> i do get a lot if i get rid of dapper
<Hobbsee> ah...that'll be it, i think
* robotgeek_away wonders why! 
<seaLne> when you file a bug, you can't file it against a version
<robotgeek_away> why not, doesn't it make it easier?
<robotgeek_away> bug #38692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38692 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings doesn't load Display, Disk and Filesystems control module" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38692
<seaLne> its not a question you get asked when filing the bug
<marseillai> hi
<Hobbsee> hi marseillai 
<marseillai> I got a depedency problem with libqt3-mt-mysql i think it's due to amarok 1.4-Rc1 from Riddell's depot but I'm not sure I don't know if this problem has been reported I'm not really good in malone .....
<marseillai> and I've just see that there's a problem with kubuntu-docs : dpkg: erreur de traitement de kubuntu-docs (--configure)
<marseillai> it seems kubuntu-docs bug has been reported
<Hobbsee> yeah, kubuntu-docs bug has been hit by many people
<Hobbsee> havent heard of the other one though
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell - what's with these bugs?
<marseillai> i've dpkg -r kubuntu-docs to be able to use apt-get .....
<marseillai> Hobbsee: could you tell me if the libqt3-mt-mysql bug have been reported? i can't find it?
<marseillai> if you have amarok 1.4-rc1 could you verify if it's really him wich create this dependency bug ?
<Hobbsee>  libqt3-mt-mysql is not the name of the source package, that's the name of the binary
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure about the other stuff
* Hobbsee is brain dead :P
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'll take a look at this
<marseillai> thx
<Hobbsee> hang on....
<Hobbsee> we're getting a few more new packages here...
<Hobbsee> wonder what these do
* Hobbsee looks around for the offending dep...
<marseillai> yop
<marseillai> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/38701/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38701 in qt-x11-free "libqt3-mt-mysql can't be upgrade" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<marseillai> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/38690
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38690 in kubuntu-docs "Latest kubuntu-docs can't find /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept when updating" [Normal,Confirmed]  
* Hobbsee scratches her head
<marseillai> arf sorry! it's a mystake i didn't want to past it there
<Hobbsee> i can see there's a problem here, but for the life of me, i cant figure out why!
<Hobbsee> mind you, i didnt package them in the first place
<freeflying> marseillai:  as for #38701 , have you noticed Mysql libraries changed, third party repositories broken
<marseillai> freeflying: i'm french and i'm not really good at english
<marseillai> in english .......
<Hobbsee> hmmm...aptitude does a better job of showing borked dependancies than apt-get - must remember that
<marseillai> i've not notice anything for this bug except that it brokes my dependencies and that i've not see any bug report for it
<marseillai> i don't know aptitude ........
<Hobbsee> hang on...
* Hobbsee tests
<Hobbsee> ah, gotcah
<Hobbsee> *gotcha
<Hobbsee> amarok needs fixing
* Hobbsee has figured out where the problem is :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what's wrong with amarok 
<Hobbsee> libmysqlclient15off replaces libmysqlclient15 <-- the amarok packages havent been updated to fix this
<Hobbsee> freeflying: amarok depends on libmysqlclient15 - but libmysqlclient15off replaces it
<seaLne> stupid package name changes :)
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<freeflying> Hobbsee: it's known bugs , :)
<Hobbsee> anyone done a patch for it yet?
<Hobbsee> or should we just poke Riddell to fix his repos from there?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: no , tell me the url of source package , I can do it 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: of amarok?
<seaLne> freeflying: kubuntu.rg/packages/amarok-14beta2
<seaLne> with an o in there
<freeflying> Hobbsee: you can do it also , just replace the build-dep 
<Hobbsee> dep, not build dep.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm not asking how to patch it - i'm asking if it's more helpful to send a patch to riddell, or to just let him do it from where he is...
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, where is he - its' 10am there
<seaLne> koffice-15rc1 broke aswell
<Hobbsee> so did some of the python stuff
<Hobbsee> who has uploads to main?  does raphink?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: let me check it
<seaLne> he can
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: guy needs to sleep too, you know
<Hobbsee> bah, sleep's overrated
<freeflying> Hobbsee: this amarok is not in main , just in Riddell's repo
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes, but the amarok in main is probably affected too
<freeflying> jpatrick: hi, kerry-0.1 is out
<Hobbsee> python stuff is in main though
<Hobbsee> raphink: do you have upload privs to main, by any chance?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: reiddell will fix it soon  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - he's told you that?
<raphink> Hobbsee: you're lucky
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> hehe
<jpatrick> freeflying: ok, now I have to get an UVF thing for kmplayer and kerry
<Hobbsee> raphink: i take it that's a yes?
<raphink> currently the main Kubuntu devs with main rights are Riddell, \sh and I
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'm thinking of patching a few of the broken packages - a dep changed, and a whole lot of packages broke
<Hobbsee> and i'm thinking of doing it now, before we all get inundated with bug reports
<raphink> ok
<raphink> sure
<freeflying> jpatrick: maybe you can add another one : kaffeine 
<raphink> send me the patches Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> will do - gotta make them first
<jpatrick> freeflying: :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: kaffeine-0.8 is tested in debian now 
<jpatrick> freeflying: will do
<Hobbsee> hang on...now i'm confusing myself hehe
<freeflying> jpatrick: seems kaffeine's UVFe is hard to be approved , it's in main 
<jpatrick> :/
<Hobbsee> raphink: ok, i'm an idiot, it's a problem with the amarok packages only, not a whole heap of stuff in main
* Hobbsee grabs the amarok packages to fix
<Hobbsee> might still need the main upload yet hehe
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> send me the patch
<raphink> and I'll try to find some time to test/review and upload
<hunger> kubuntu-docs fails to install here.
<hunger> No control file in /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept.
<Hobbsee> hunger: yeah, there's https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/38690
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38690 in kubuntu-docs "Latest kubuntu-docs can't find /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept when updating" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<mornfall> any news about the adept guide? :)
<hunger> Hobbsee: Well, I can confirm that one.-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> doc.ubuntu.com seems to have old version
<Hobbsee> argh!  now i've confused myself even worse - libmysqlclient15 isnt even listed as a dep for amarok!  why!
* jpatrick wonder where libgstreamer0.10-plugins went
* mornfall notes that there's a dependency browser in dapper's adept ;)
<jpatrick> damn, it's called libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
<hunger> That konqui has trouble following links nowadays is a PITA.
<Riddell> morning all
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<jpatrick> morning Riddell
<Hobbsee> another day, more breakage :P
<jpatrick> a new day, a new upstream release of kmplayer with gst0.10
<Hobbsee> and one very confused hobbsee, hehe!
<mornfall> i'm bored
<raphink> hi Riddell
<jpatrick> mornfall: welcome to the club
<mornfall> do you play freeciv? :] 
* mornfall hides
<hunger> Anyone seeing this:
<hunger> Using konqi as a browser following some links I get a popup, informing me that I am about to open a document of type text/html.
<hunger> I choose "Open in konqueror there" and get a popup about konqueror not able to handle text/html files.
<hunger> When middle-clicking on the same link to open it in a new tab everything is fine.
<hunger> Example: "Read past strips" on http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/dilbert/
<hunger> Plus that page will not load (konqui does not handle text/html) when not opening it in an empty tab.
<Riddell> works for me
<pef> for me too :)
<Hobbsee> anyone any good on packaging libraries, and all that?
<Hobbsee> or do i want to give up, and let this bug slide lol?
<hunger> Riddell: Hmmm... I am seeing this issue for the last couple of days now:-(
<jpatrick> mornfall: I have that problem
<mornfall> jpatrick: hmm, what problem?
<jpatrick> mornfall: kubuntu-doc one
<mornfall> ah
<jpatrick> freeflying: malone 38703
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38703 in kerry "UVF kerry 0.09 -> 0.1" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38703
<Riddell> hunger: what's the issue?
<Riddell> Hobbsee rather
<freeflying> jpatrick: assigned to motureviewer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: read in -motu, if you want
<Hobbsee> siretart partially answered
<jpatrick> freeflying: no motu-uvf team
<danimo_> has anyone seen sime?
<Riddell> danimo_: he blogged about his hard disk being broken
<danimo_> eeek
<Hobbsee> danimo_: [20:07]  [Notice]  -NickServ-           Last Seen: 2 days (20h 18m 4s) ago
<jpatrick> my hard disk has a SMART error
<danimo_> Riddell: now that I have time to debug the widescreen laptop - 3:4 external display problem with him
<danimo_> Riddell: damn
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1909
<danimo_> Riddell: do you know why suspend2 is still not in ubuntu's kernel?
<Riddell> danimo_: no idea, but they probably thought it not stable enough for a long term release like dapper
<marseillai_> danimo_: because ubuntu-devs don't want to include it! they want to wait for kernel-dev to do it
<marseillai_> it's too many works they said for something that will come in a kernel release .....
<danimo_> marseillai_: which is probably not gonna happen as the swsup devs seem to try to keep it out
<danimo_> marseillai_: it will?
<marseillai_> danimo_: yes.
<danimo_> marseillai_: what "yes"
<danimo_> ?
<marseillai_> danimo_: it seems that susp2 does something wrong (don't know what) and that susp is being improved with a splash and improvment from susp2! so no susp2 will not be include in kernel. so this is the reason why ubuntu-dev don't want to include it
<danimo_> marseillai_: kind of frustrating given that susp2 just works (tm)
<danimo_> and the kernel stuff does not
<marseillai_> never try it
<marseillai_> now the kernel stuff works for me
<danimo_> I'm on it, but i have to use a vanilla kernel
<marseillai_> klaptopdaemon don't but kernel yes
<mornfall> is there something suspend2 does over current suspend to disk/acpi/swsusp?
<danimo_> mornfall: it's faster and it can handle encrypted swap
<danimo_> mornfall: and it works on more hardware
<mornfall> danimo_: and the downsides? :)
<danimo_> mornfall: it's not in the vanilla kernel
<mornfall> danimo_: probably there's a reason to that
<marseillai_> mornfall: really hard to include in kernel!
<marseillai_> so ubuntu-devs don't want to do this work for something that will be replace "soon"
<mornfall> plugin architecture in suspend2
<mornfall> wee
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: could you confirm my bug ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/38701
<danimo_> marseillai_: it's not. the latest version is a nicely split patchset
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38701 in qt-x11-free "libqt3-mt-mysql can't be upgrade" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<danimo_> marseillai_: by request. before it used to be a monolitic patch
<danimo_> it's complex in that is quite a lot of changes
<danimo_> but imho it would be worth it
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: yeah, that's supposed to be fixed with a rebuild, according to Riddell 
<danimo_> currently suspend is what keeps most of my friends away from kubuntu
<danimo_> (they're all on laptops)
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: oki
<Riddell> marseillai_: libqt3-mt-mysql has been rebuilt against the new libmysql, it should work fine
<Hobbsee> danimo_: breezy or dapper?  the new kernel and kpowersave seems to suspend quite decently on some more machines than it used to
<danimo_> Hobbsee: dapper
<marseillai_> Riddell: don't understand your sentence
<mornfall> danimo_: i give uswsusp more chances
<danimo_> Hobbsee: for my laptop, it fails to suspend when running on battery for instance
<jpatrick> Riddell: new kmplayer has gst0.10 support but I can't get anything to play on it, so I'll keep the default to xine
<marseillai_> danimo_: yes it's thrue you should try kpowersave from tonio repository
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: means "it's fixed for amarok 1.3.9"
<danimo_> marseillai_: how does this help?
* mornfall must be lucky, suspend working out of the box
<Riddell> marseillai_: libqt3-mt-mysql a besoin de la neauvaux mysql, mais il y a deja un libqt3-mt-mysql dans les archives qui utilise le neauvaux mysql donc le problemme est passe
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: oki! but with amarok 1.4 ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: wait for it.
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> merci Riddell 
<danimo_> Riddell: funny enough I cannot either chose amarok or qt4 btw
<Riddell> danimo_: what happens?
<danimo_> Riddell: amarok beta packages, but it still shouldn't conflict in libmysql3 packages
<Riddell> oh yes, that'll happen
<danimo_> libmysqlclient15
<danimo_> vs something similar
<danimo_> Riddell: why is that?
<Hobbsee> danimo_: that's what we've been discussing...hehe
<Riddell> libmysqlclient15 had a binary incompatible change, and I havn't recompiled amarok to build against the new one yet
<mornfall> Hobbsee looks dangerously now
* Hobbsee gets out the banstick, and waves it threateningly...
<Riddell> marseillai: on doit attende pour la neuxeux amarok
<danimo_> Riddell: ah ok
<danimo_> no amarok for me then
<Hobbsee> mornfall: idiots who spam annoy me hehe
<danimo_> Riddell: the new beta was planned for this weekend btw
<danimo_> no idea what happend to it
<Riddell> danimo_: its being released tomorrow evening
<danimo_> ah. cool
<danimo_> that long I can wait
<Riddell> danimo_: I'll do new amarok pacakges after I've done koffice
<Riddell> so it'll be done today
<marseillai> what a really good news!
<danimo_> Riddell: cool
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> koffice takes a while though
<Riddell> Hobbsee: certainly does, should give me time to get breakfast :)
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> food's overrated.  
<Hobbsee> so's passing out, but that's irrelevant
<mornfall> :)
<marseillai> and Riddell after testing FC5, suse beta, using breezy and dapper i can say you tonio_ raphink and others devs have really done a SO GREAT job!
<Riddell> marseillai: merci beaucoup :)
<marseillai> c'est moi qui te remercie! :)
<marseillai> kde 3.5.2 roxxxx et il est tres bien intgr!
* Riddell adds roxxxx to his French volcabulary
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> roxxxx means is really great but it's not really french
<marseillai> so! let's try konversation now! perhaps leaving xchat!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> marseillai: konv lacks decent scripting...
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<Hobbsee> oh crud...what was i saying earlier about passing out being a bad thing?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i've had many problems with konversation for scritpting, auto-identy, auto-invite to channel and irc-op help's script
<Hobbsee> think i'll go cook some dinner, before i really do pass out...
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Hobbsee_away> sheesh...stupid hobbsee.....
<Hobbsee_away> back later
<kmon> good morning
<kmon> the recently updated package kubuntu-docs fails to install
<kmon> "/usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept: cannot open control file for reading: No existe el fichero o el directorio"
<marseillai> you must dpkg remove the package and wait for a new update then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<kmon> marseillai: yes, I know
<kmon> marseillai: thanxs
<Hobbsee> kmon: yes, there's a bug filed for it
<marseillai> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/38690
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38690 in kubuntu-docs "Latest kubuntu-docs can't find /usr/share/doc-base/kubuntu-adept when updating" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<kmon> Hobbsee: Thanxs for pointing out
<Hobbsee> that's the one, no problems
* Hobbsee found dinner :)
* Hobbsee forgot to add the salt to the pasta though - pity!
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> morning/evening Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> evening Tm_T 
<marseillai> Hobbsee: do you know how i can do in order to execute several command when I log into a chan with konversation! i can execute one but i don't know how to execute several commands
<Hobbsee> marseillai: command1 && command2 && command3 would be the way you usually do it
<Hobbsee> not sure if that works in konv though - i stopped testing, before annoying the -offtopic people too much :P
<marseillai> oki i was using ";"
<Hobbsee> might be that, but i'm assuming &&
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's && in bash and c++
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<Tm_T> && yes
<Tm_T> & and ; are also fine
<Tm_T> acts differently though
<Tm_T> && = continue if all goes fine
<marseillai> Hobbsee: doesn't work too....
<Tm_T> ie continue only without errors
<Hobbsee> darn
* marseillai will continu to try
<Tm_T> marseillai: try ;
<marseillai> Tm_T: already try
<marseillai> it was my first idea
<marseillai> try command1 && command2 try command1&&command2 try command1 ; command2  try command1 & command2 nothing works
<Tm_T> ok
<Sime> is it just me or does konsole like to crash when I log out.
<Riddell> hi sime
<Riddell> I've not had any problems like that
<freeflying> Sime: seems only you  :) I haven't too 
<Sime> i'm using a different shell, but that should not matter.
<Sime> i've been trying out the ATI drivers, making sure that thngs still work ok.
<Sime> (they didn't)
<kmon> on planet gnome one developer talks about monodevelop as a RAD tool. Someone in kde planet should blog about eric3 ;)
<Riddell> the eric3 in kubuntu is buggy for unknown reasons
<kmon> :(
<freeflying> kmon: maybe Riddell 
<Riddell> I've never used eric 3
<Riddell> kate and qt designer are all I need
<kmon> does python have something similar to p/invoke in mono/c#?
<kmon> to call native code from c#
<freeflying> kmon: there is another tool named newedit , perform better than eric
<kmon> you need a python binding to the "thing" you want to call ?
<Sime> kmon: no, but that has more to do with shared libraries in general.
<kmon> freeflying: can you provide a link?
<freeflying> kmon: http://wiki.woodpecker.org.cn/moin/NewEdit
<kmon> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> kmon: need wxPython 
<kmon> :(
<kmon> I prefere a qt based one
<freeflying> kmon: a project of python-chinese
<kmon> It would be nice if kdeveop included full python support: integrated debugger, etc
<jpatrick> Roeland Struijk - ring a bell?
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm not sure
<mornfall> Riddell: umm, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/38736
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38736 in ept adept "Adept hangs when using Skim" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> Riddell: go figure :/
<freeflying> Riddell: how did you build amarok-1.4beta2 ? pbuilder or anything else ?
<mornfall> freeflying: can you confirm the above behaviour?
* Hobbsee is happy :)
<Riddell> freeflying: in a chroot
<freeflying> Riddell: need libhal-dev 
<freeflying> mornfall: actually is scim not skim 
<mornfall> freeflying: what you mean?
<Hobbsee> assignment done - and it's no longer crazy spaghetti code!
<mornfall> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall 
<Riddell> freeflying: what fdoes?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: was it in haskell?
<Hobbsee> it was in C++
<freeflying> Riddell: fdose?
<Riddell> what does?
<freeflying> mornfall: it the problem relate with scim not skim 
<freeflying> Riddell: pbuilder amarok failed, need libhal-dev
<mornfall> freeflying: well, sure it does
<mornfall> freeflying: btw it works in japanese :))
<mornfall> on at least one system
<mornfall> but it may also be related to kdesu
<freeflying> mornfall: confirmed , assigned to ubuntu-cjk-tester 
<freeflying> Riddell: 
<freeflying> Riddell: I prepare set QT_IM_MODULE to xim instead of scim , what's your opinion ?
<Riddell> freeflying: what does that change?
<freeflying> Riddell: may fix bug #38736
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38736 in ept adept "Adept hangs when using Skim" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38736
<mornfall> i'll try to fix it as soon as i have the backtrace
<freeflying> mornfall: this about the package scim-qtimm, whcih provide the scim immodule for qt 
<Riddell> strange to only have problems with one program
<freeflying> mornfall: maybe you can comunicate with the author of scim-qtimm , he is #scim now , nick is liucougar 
<freeflying> as Riddell said , it's so strange , only adept can not work , others are all okey 
<freeflying> mornfall: ping
<mornfall> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> mornfall: I've paste the bt message to LP 
<mornfall> freeflying: could you please do thread apply all bt?
<mornfall> freeflying: i can only see gui thread bt there
<freeflying> mornfall: only one thread 
<mornfall> hmm, no other threads at the time?
<mornfall> info threads?
<superstoned> riddell, mornfall: the rounded selection can be turned off. kcontrol -> look 'n feel -> style -> effects -> rubberband effect
<mornfall> superstoned: i have that disabled -- something else
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*=ZuZubunt@*.w83-199.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Riddell
* AWAY was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Riddell (annoying away script, /msg me when fixed thanks)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> a rare bit of cruelty from me
<mornfall> Riddell :)
<mornfall> Riddell: ha
<mornfall> Riddell: after discussing with a scim person
<mornfall> Riddell: i quite probably have a culprit
<mornfall> Riddell: of the scim freeze bug
<Riddell> oh?
<mornfall> Riddell: scim has to start a new panel instance for root user
<mornfall> Riddell: which happens when an input widget gets focused
<mornfall> Riddell: which takes lots of time
<Riddell> aah
<mornfall> Riddell: and maybe even fails
<mornfall> Riddell: so the suggestion is to disable cjk input for adept
<mornfall> Riddell: since there isn't much use so far
<mornfall> Riddell: no translated descriptions or anyting
<mornfall> anything*
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> it may be a problem for installer though
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> why?
<mornfall> .desktop files are translated no?
<mornfall> and searching for cjk string may make more sense there
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<mornfall> it'd still be a decent workaround since non-cjk installer is more useful than no installer
<danimo> Sime|AFK: ping me when you're back
<mornfall> i was thinking about starting a scim panel for session both for root and user
<mornfall> but that'll get technically unnice
<Riddell> does it affect all root programmes?
<mornfall> Riddell: probably yes, but they apparently don't focus an input widget upon start
<mornfall> Riddell: so they don't trigger the problem right away
<mornfall> Riddell: liucougar says it should take <1 minute to init itself
<mornfall> Riddell: but a minute is still quite a bit
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<mornfall> Riddell: for dapper, i would go with disabled scim on adept (not sure how, but should be doable)
<mornfall> Riddell: if we get reports that users are missing it, we can do something for dapper+1
<Riddell> there's probably an environment variable to set it
<mornfall> Riddell: sure, but how to set it in .desktop?
<mornfall> .sh wrapper? ew :)
<mornfall> well, kdesu could be patched to disable scim
<mornfall> unless there's something that's kdesu'd and using it
<mornfall> hmm, probably there is
<Riddell> kcontrol modules at least
<mornfall> yes, some of the admin modules may need cjk input
<mornfall> Riddell: so, scim people are working on the issue of multiple users :)
<mornfall> Riddell: this means, i'd stop worrying about it for dapper
<mornfall> Riddell: and just disable cjk
<mornfall> Riddell: and in dapper+1 we can hopefully have it working properly
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> did they say how to disable cjk?
<danimo> Sime|AFK: unping, i'm gone
<superstoned> mornfall: i see it, disabling the rubberband doesn't work for me either. guess restarting KDE doesn't work too? really weird it doesn't work, must be some mistake. when i tried this patch for the first time on gentoo, it was easy to disable.
<pradeepto> why does beagle come along with kerry, I know its a front end but both the UI are installed?
<Riddell> pradeepto: because the beagle package isn't split
<pradeepto> so will it be split in future?
<Riddell> that would certainly be nice
<pradeepto> yes it would be, really. I hope the maintainer/person concerned is listening.
<pradeepto> nevertheless it works like a charm on Dapper.
<mornfall> Riddell: there's a patch on scim ml, so it may be useful to get that in for dapper, if it's not too risky... dunnow who's in charge of scim?
<Riddell> scim management is a combination of me, mvo, pitti and the CJK dudes like freeflying
<Lure> Riddell: probably aware of kubuntu-docs install issue?
<Riddell> yes, on my todo list
<Lure> Riddell: should I prepare k-d-s with 1920x1200 image for kdm/ksplash?
<Riddell> sure
<Lure> Riddell: will do and I will put it somewhere for you to look at
<Lure> now need to reboot to test new daily CD for x700/x800 bug
<Lure> Riddell: I did change k-d-s and it works for me - this is debdiff: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/648429
<Lure> Riddell: should I just send the packe to you e-mail?
<Lure> s/packe/package/
<Lure> s/you/your/ ;-)
<marseillai> Riddell: why is there no support for musicbrainz in amarok ?
<Riddell> marseillai: there is but only for ogg
<marseillai> arf! there's a legacy problem for mp3 ?
<Riddell> mp3 has patent restrictions
<Tm_T> yup
<jpatrick> Riddell: know if I can split the beagle package? i don't think we want a handful of Gnome stuff been pulled in by it...
<Lure> Riddell: should I send you k-d-s (it fixes bug 35123 and bug 35133)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35123 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Garbage on KDM screen" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35123
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35133 in kdebase ksplash "Kubuntu splash screen mal-formatted" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35133
<Lure> jpatrick: that would be great if it is doable...
<jpatrick> I'll look into it tomorrow
<jpatrick> I'm off for now
<marseillai> libmusicbrainz with mp3 support can't be include in universe ou multiverse ?
<Riddell> marseillai: the next version has loadable plugins so that'll work but we can't do it with the current version
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> ** testers needed for new amarok and koffice
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3 dapper main
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15 dapper main
<Riddell> danimo: poke ^^
<LaserJock> Riddell: heah. Did you get poked about kubuntu-docs?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-14
<marseillai> Riddell: upgrade works fine but amarok crash at start
<marseillai> i pastebin the konsole output ?
<marseillai> Riddell: konsole output : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/648531 and kde crash dialog message : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/648534
<Riddell> marseillai: I had the same, send it to the amarok developers
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes, fixing
<Riddell> LaserJock: unless you already have a fix?
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, sorry about that. It looked like you just didn't grab the latest debian/rules that I modifed
<Riddell> quite possibly
<Riddell> seems to be the case, however kubuntu docs complains about kubuntu-adept which isn't mentioned in your rules file
<LaserJock> yes, mdke removed it
<LaserJock> in between
<Riddell> why?
<LaserJock> the adept guide was removed from the repo because it is out of date. jjese said to take it out
<Riddell> ok
<marseillai> waouhhhh! :) with amarok not working my computer seems so ...... rapid, light ...... a real pleasure! :D
<Riddell> marseillai: rm -r ~/.kde/share/config/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok   to fix it
<marseillai> lest go ....
<marseillai> perhaps with mv .... ;)
<marseillai> it doesn't work Riddell!
<marseillai> always the same bug
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca: Disk full?  do you have a full disk?
<Riddell> otherwise it'll be bad permissions on /var/tmp/kdecache-cyril/
<marseillai> i've no any full disk
<marseillai> i'll take a look a /var/tmp/kdecache-cyril/
<marseillai> 4 drwx------ 9 cyril cyril 4096 2006-04-09 00:27 kdecache-cyril
<Riddell> and /var/tmp/kdecache-cyril/ksycoca  ?
<marseillai> idem with no excution
<marseillai> 1148 -rw-r--r--  1 cyril cyril 1169305 2006-04-08 17:23 ksycoca
<Riddell> LaserJock: new kubuntu-docs uploaded
<LaserJock> Riddell: great
<Riddell> marseillai: run kbuildsycoca  on the command line
<marseillai> same error ....
<LaserJock> Riddell: Kubuntu looks beautiful, btw. I installed kubuntu-desktop to test the package
<marseillai> QFile::at: Cannot set file position 2878
<marseillai> kbuildsycoca: ERROR writing database '/var/tmp/kdecache-cyril/ksycoca'!
<marseillai> kbuildsycoca: Disk full?
<Riddell> LaserJock:  :)
<crimsun> LaserJock: I can never tell if I'm getting the default theme, since all my users have different environments used
<Riddell> LaserJock: now... how do I commit to that svn archive again?
<LaserJock> Riddell: to the doc team svn?
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> Riddell: do you have commit access? sorry if that is a stupid question
<Riddell> LaserJock: I do, I've just completely forgotten how to use it
<LaserJock> svn commit
<Riddell> wiki page says its a https:// URL, is that right?
<LaserJock> ah, just a sec
<LaserJock> yeah, that's right. svn checkout https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk ubuntu-doc
<Riddell> hmm, so it's a username and password I'm after?
<LaserJock> yeah, you have to give svn a username and password the first time
<Riddell> hmm, well I've no idea what that would be
<Riddell> who can find out my username?
<LaserJock> elmo
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> could you commit this in the mean time?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/docs.diff
<Riddell> to kubuntu/debian
<LaserJock> sure can
<Riddell> docs team needs to convert to bzr
<LaserJock> yeah, there was some discussion about that a while ago
<LaserJock> I think maybe after Dapper it might come up again
<LaserJock> it would be easier if the doc team controlled the access anyway. elmo was supposed to work on that but I don't think it got anywere yet.
<Riddell> then we can just use ssh accounts on a virtual server
<LaserJock> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find path for libqtextra.so.1
<apachelogger> how to avoid?
<apachelogger> or how to fix?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<marseillai_> Riddell: could you keep me aware when the amarok-bug is corrected ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: i'll do it
<marseillai_> thanks
<Hobbsee> as in, keep you aware, not fix it
<Hobbsee> Riddell will probably forget :P
<marseillai_> lol
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> thanks
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: r u a motu or dev ?
* Hobbsee doesnt code...much...yet....
* Hobbsee is learning!
<marseillai_> do you know siretart ? he is always telling "RTFM" or is it a special treatment for me ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: i do bits of packaging - upgrades, some stuff with old bug reports, etc
* Hobbsee spoke to siretart yesterday, actually
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: he's very busy - and often the manuals are very good for explaining the bits needed
<marseillai_> oki! so it's a special and reserve treatment forme! :)
<Hobbsee> it's far better to come and say - this is hte problem, i've tried this, that, and the other, and this is the pastebin that i've gotten, and blah blah blah
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: we're in luck here, because Riddell and raphink are very nice devs, who dont bite heads off :)
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: but it's what i've done the first time! he told me rtfm! i worked on it during one month! and afterall it was really a bug!
<Hobbsee> true
<marseillai_> so the second time he told me rtfm (yesterday)  iwas a little hangry
<Hobbsee> what did he tell you that over?
<marseillai_> that he prefer keep my bug on another package even if several devs told it's a wpa bug ..... and he told me that i've to rtfm to make something i'm trying to do since one month!
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: hehe - got rid of some dreaded bugs...
<Hobbsee> then saw the long list of kdebase ones, and gave up!
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: could you reformulate your sentences
<marseillai_> i'm french
<marseillai_> and i've some difficulties with english
<Hobbsee> i was looking on launchpad, closed some bugs, then i looked at the bugs in kdebase - and gave up.  :P
<Hobbsee> yes, i could see you dont have english as a first language, sorry...
<marseillai_> wich one ?
<Hobbsee> all of them
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: my english is so bad ?
<marseillai_> :s
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: no, it's fairly good - just some phrases that are the wrong way around, for example
<Hobbsee> eg "i'm trying to do since one month" should be "i've been trying to do for the last month"
<Hobbsee> that's the one i noticed
<marseillai_> oki! i've some diffculties with "for" "since" "during" ....
<Hobbsee> ah ok :)
<marseillai_> i've reported only one bug with kde and it's not on launchpad
<marseillai_> i prefer report kde bug on kde bugzilla
<marseillai_> I think it's more usefull
<marseillai_> even if i'm not really sure it's a kde or ubuntu bug
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> it's possible to mark a bug as upstream, from lauchpad
<marseillai_> yes but kde bugzilla is evil!!!!! too hard to use
<Hobbsee> i've written bugs on both bugs.kde.org, and launchpad
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> so's the normal bugzilla!
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> wpa_supplicant bugzilla is evil master
<Hobbsee> apparently people are working on it
<marseillai_> :D
<Hobbsee> huh?
<marseillai_> they should think to use launchpad .....
<Hobbsee> yay!!!
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: amarok beta3 packages are on kubuntu.org
* marseillai_ come back on xchat! dapper's konvi is much better than breezy's one but some features are still missing for me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: DON T TRY THEM ....
<Hobbsee> why not?
<marseillai_> because ridd ell ask for testers yesterday
<marseillai_> and they don't work
<marseillai_> amarok don't launch
<marseillai_> it resolve the problem with libqt3-mysql
<marseillai_> but amarok crashes
<Hobbsee> ahhh...ok
<danimo> marseillai_: known problem
<Hobbsee> that would be why the amarok-latest wasnt upgraded
<marseillai_> it's that i'm waiting
<danimo> marseillai_: Riddell said he was going to do something about it with the release of beta3 today
<marseillai_> danimo: yes i know! i'm waiting for fixes to upgrade
<Hobbsee> pity...
<marseillai_> danimo: yes i know i was trying to help him on this yesterday
* Hobbsee is used to running svn amarok
<danimo> marseillai_: it was even worse for me
<danimo> I did an adept upgrade and suddenly amarok was gone
<danimo> upps
<marseillai_> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<marseillai_> you have not change your depot to beta3 packages ?
<marseillai_> :|
<danimo> marseillai_: where are they?
<Hobbsee> danimo: http://kubuntu.org/packages/
<Hobbsee> you can use the symlinked amarok-latest
<marseillai_> arf! do not know the english translation for my prefer answer to this sort of question ....
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: beta packages are not in latest link! they are ?
<Hobbsee> are they?  you mean, yes, they are
<marseillai_> :| uh yes they are!
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: see http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/pool-dapper/
<Hobbsee> :P
<marseillai_> just see
<danimo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<danimo>   amarok: Depends: libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> danimo: that for beta3?
<danimo> there are two libmysqlclient15 versions
<Hobbsee> or beta2?
<marseillai_> danimo: ;) normal! libmysqlclient15 have change is name!
<danimo> I just switched to latest
<marseillai_> so beta2
<Hobbsee> yeah.  they know.  they're working on it
<marseillai_> it will be repair with beta3
<Hobbsee> i had a bug number, but i've forgotten it
<Hobbsee> hi OdyX 
<marseillai_> lu OdyX! la forme?
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: 38701! it's mine! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> ah, ok, latest != beta3
<danimo> mean :)
* Hobbsee has seen too many bug reports today to remember the numbers
<marseillai_> danimo: yes! latest = latest with a few test and wich is know to work
<Hobbsee> danimo: correct
<marseillai_> know or known ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: known
<marseillai_> oki
<Hobbsee> :)
<marseillai_> konvi test :
* marseillai_ is listening to "Manomenos" by Kaophonic Tribu on Nysa Sphre 7 [Kaffeine] 
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 2 hours and  minutes
<Hobbsee> works
<marseillai_> Uptime: 21 hours and 33 minutes
<Hobbsee> heh
* marseillai_ didn't know
<marseillai_> :)
* Hobbsee turns her laptop off when she's not here
<marseillai_> konvi is pretty good! but geek's features are missing! :s
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<marseillai> feel much better with xchat!
<danimo> marseillai: what features in particular?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<marseillai> command completion! my own, complex command....
<danimo> geeks... ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: of course.
<OdyX> hey marseillai... :D
<Hobbsee> marseillai: konversation has aliases
<marseillai> danimo: command completion, better chan identify (work everywhere with xchat not with konvi), and almost : the aibility to create complex command for example i have alias for ( /nick marseillai && /ns identify my_pass ) and it's so hard to do with konvi! and many others alias like them! and there are many scripts usefull for ircop with xchat!
<danimo> identify works with freenode. that's enough :)
<marseillai> Hobbsee: not this sort of aliases! i've to use dcop and many complicate things
<marseillai> danimo: nop! it's not for me! :s
<Hobbsee> marseillai: you should be able to set that in the server list - there's a username and password field, which will auto-identify you
<Hobbsee> but I see your point
<marseillai> Hobbsee: it works on freenode yes! but no on another server i use
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<marseillai> so! it's not bad! konvi is so good! but xchat is more pretty good FOR ME!
<danimo> are you sure that whatever shows up as beta3 is actually beta3?
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, lintian screams loudly if you name the packages wrong.
<Hobbsee> why do you ask?
<danimo> Hobbsee: because features that should be there are not
<danimo> like proper handling of podcast names
<marseillai> danimo: !
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thought you might be interested: "Kopete 0.12 will be released around the 1st of May."
<marseillai> you should not have beta3 ......
<marseillai> it doesn't work.....
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yay!  that's way after UVF though...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: indeed
<danimo> last changelog entry from april 6th
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: but it would bring much improvenments, including reliability and filetransfer fixes
<Hobbsee> better be ready to write a main inclusion statement, if it's needed :P
<Tm_T> =)
* Tm_T is ready like a soldier
<Tm_T> o7
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: also, looks like Kopete 0.12, adiumx, and incoming google talk will the very same chat styles
<Tm_T> will use
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Tm_T> indeed
* Hobbsee sees that she should be on the -motu mailing list
<Tm_T> =)
<danimo> ok, whatever is claimed to be beta3 is in fact at best beta1
* Tm_T uses amaroK from svn
<Tm_T> actually I just compiled newest changes, restarting it ;)
<Hobbsee> no wonder i keep missing everything!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: not missing everything, I'm right here ;)
<Hobbsee> heeh
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> please don't hit me
<Tm_T> ...somehow I feel people doesn't understand my sense of humour
<Tm_T> it's more twisted than it seems
<marseillai> danimo: from wich depot did you upgrade amarok ?
<Hobbsee> i wasnt about it
<Hobbsee> *to
* Hobbsee has a headache, and is trying to manhandle launchpad
<Hobbsee> enough said, really, hehe
<Tm_T> =)
<Lathiat> hrm, has anyone else noticed that you cant alt+Drag windows in dapper to move em?
<Lathiat> worked all the time in breezy, doesnt work most of the time in dapper
<Lathiat> and i cant seem to find an option fo rit
<danimo> marseillai: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-beta3 dapper main
<marseillai> and it works ?
<marseillai> ahum .....
<danimo> ?
* marseillai will try again
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: doesnt happen on my system
<freeflying> danimo: it's amarok-1.4-beta3?
<danimo> freeflying: it _should_ be
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> should try blowing away my homedir then
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: does it work on a terminal?
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: the alt drag?
* Lathiat boggle
<Lathiat> sit just standard working
<Lathiat> after i change the allow movement of maximimzed window soption
<Lathiat> which is a bit odd
<Hobbsee> yeah, works here, i dont think i changed anything
<Lathiat> hrm actually it seems to depend how long i wait before holding alt
<Lathiat> i need a noticable delay
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee doesnt know :P
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i used to just hit alt hit the mouse button and drag
<Lathiat> interesting
<danimo> oh, nevermind
<danimo> something went terribly wrong with apt
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you could try uninstalling it...someone wanted to yesterday...
<Hobbsee> no, wait...that was wanting to uninstall dpkg
<danimo> someone just renamed the directory to amarok14-beta3
<_Sime> danimo: hey
<danimo> _Sime: heya. time for some bad mood?
<danimo> :=)
<_Sime> oh
<Hobbsee> hi _Sime 
<_Sime> danimo: do you have bad news?
<_Sime> Hobbsee: hi, are you in .au?
<danimo> _Sime: yes, it fail for me completely
<danimo> fails even
<danimo> _Sime: describing the problem takes a while
<danimo> let me just get amarok 1.4 beta 3 installed
<_Sime> danimo: is this an python exception prob?
<marseillai> danimo: i see amarok as real beta 3 .....
<danimo> no
<Hobbsee> _Sime: yep
<danimo> marseillai: yes, me too now
<Hobbsee> sydney
<danimo> marseillai: what's wrong with "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok14-beta3 dapper main"?
<_Sime> Hobbsee: ok, I studied in melbourne
<Hobbsee> fun :0
<Hobbsee> danimo: nothing at all - except that the packages in that repo apparently crash on start
<marseillai> Hobbsee: now it works
<marseillai> had to remove config files
<Hobbsee> marseillai: yay!  (which was this again?)
<marseillai> /share/config and apps
<danimo> outch :)
<danimo> nevermind :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> I cannot type
<Hobbsee> yeah, neither - it's kinda cold here
<danimo> .au is not the warmest place to stay around this time is it?
<Hobbsee> and i'm being blasted in #kubuntu, with people saying "the current theme is terrible" - yeah, tell me somethign i dont know!!!
<Hobbsee> no, not really......
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, the current theme has ... room for improvement
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, the guy in charge of it hasnt done that much with it recently, and isnt here this minute
<danimo> Hobbsee: kwwii?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: kwwii?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> have to push him
* danimo 's gonna kick him
* Hobbsee would take it over, and find something nice, but doesnt have a graphics program
<Tm_T> already promised to kill his son yesterday
<danimo> Tm_T: he or you? :)
* Hobbsee contemplates finding one, and askign for responsibility over it anyway
* marseillai like the new theme ...................
<Tm_T> I
<danimo> at least the dragon is gone from the wallaper
<Hobbsee> marseillai: yeah, there are some nice bits - but it can get better!
<marseillai> lol
<danimo> but the fact that you get 3-4 different wallapers from kdm to desktop is ugly
<marseillai> i like this dragon painting the desktop in orange
<Tm_T> danimo: hey, I wanna see the dragon wallpaper!
<marseillai> :d
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: see kubuntu.org
<danimo> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: that one?... I now understand
<Hobbsee> i assume so, yes
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperArtworkTodo
<Hobbsee> that's the working page of kwwi's stuff, i think
<Hobbsee> *kwwii
<danimo> marseillai: I'm up to the point where it crashes now, yay :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe!
<marseillai> danimo: amarok crashes on your machine ?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...7 weeks...
<Hobbsee> wonder when artwork freeze is, as this stuff needs to be done before that
<danimo> marseillai: absofuckinlutely!
<marseillai> danimo: rm your config files
<danimo> marseillai: no help
<marseillai> Riddell: now after a remove, reinstall and remove config files amarok beta3 works fine .....
<marseillai> danimo: dpkg -r then apt-get install rm config file and it should works
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: any idea when artwork freeze is?  doestn seem to be on dapper release schedule...
<danimo> marseillai: it's podcast stuff that crashes
* marseillai don't understand anything in dapper release schedule since the mark's delay
<freeflying> anyone know tonio's repo's url
<marseillai> yes i know it
<marseillai> why ?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: do you know ?
<marseillai> freeflying: why this question
<marseillai> freeflying: you can trust this repository
<freeflying> marseillai: need some package from his repo 
<marseillai> tonio make many packages for kubuntu as Knetworkmanager and many else
<marseillai> ah! amarok 1.4beta3 bug ........ where is the bugzilla?
<danimo> marseillai: works now
<Hobbsee> freeflying: what?  yes, i do
<Hobbsee> #Kubuntu networkmanager packages
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu dapper main
<Hobbsee> deb-src http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu dapper main
<freeflying> Hobbsee: tonio's repo
<Hobbsee> gotcha ;P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> careful, some stuff in it breaks from time to time
* Hobbsee uses it though, for better or for worse
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I see
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no idea
<Hobbsee> marseillai: upstream, or packaging bug?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: darn
<marseillai> danimo: could you verify a bug with me please before i report ?
<marseillai> upstream Hobbsee 
<danimo> marseillai: sure
<Hobbsee> marseillai: bugs.kde.org
<marseillai> danimo: when you keep the mouse on amarok systray icone does the popup menu appears in his right place or on the top of the screen N
<marseillai> Hobbsee: verify the bug and if it is i report
<Hobbsee> appears in the right place, with beta2
<danimo> marseillai: hmm?
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> Hobbsee: cold you explain in better english i can't do better! :s
<danimo> marseillai: everything seems to be in the right place
<marseillai> could
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> so it's my bug
<Hobbsee> marseillai: what danimo said.  using beta2 packages.
<marseillai> danimo: the yellow window just appear on your mouse ?
<Hobbsee> as in, amarok 1.4 beta2 packages
<danimo> marseillai: yepp
<danimo> marseillai: amarok - rediscover your music!
<marseillai> arf!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i've just discovered a goldmine of kubuntu images... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
* _Sime wonders why CDs don't automount... annoying.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i think we should stick that somewhere in the next meeting - everyone look, and pick which one would be best.
<Hobbsee> if kwwii doesnt come up with something mindblowing in the meantime
<Tm_T> maybe
<Hobbsee> oh well
* Hobbsee considers falling asleep on the keyboard
<danimo> argl
<danimo> who created that ubuntu theme for amarok?
<danimo> it's totally unreadable :(
<Hobbsee> hi allee 
<allee> Ho, ho Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee 's brain is fried
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, why?
<Hobbsee> tired, and getting whined at about the current theme in dapper...
<marseillai> danimo: it's the first thing i changed! ;)
<Tm_T> =)
* Tm_T doesn't use defaults
<Tm_T> so I have no idea what defaults looks like
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah, theme is not optimal
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Tm_T> oh well
<Hobbsee> darn it!
<Hobbsee> hit close on the wrong window
<marseillai> Tm_T: you have MANY unread article in akregartor! go and read!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nah, just right click, force all read
<Hobbsee> or whatever it is
<marseillai> lol
<danimo> marseillai: same here. but if it is so terrible, we should pull it from the package
<allee> Hobbsee: Ctrl-R :)
<Tm_T> marseillai: no, it's Kmail, not aKregator
<Hobbsee> that too
<marseillai> worse Tm_T 
<Tm_T> marseillai: well, that's just what I get in one day
<marseillai> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/181-Helping-AMU.html ----->> agree with the idea but not with the way to do .......
<Lathiat> also, anyoen noticed konqueror getting a little worse at rendering webpages lately
<Lathiat> ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: very true.  it looks rather like a ransom note
<marseillai> yep
<Hobbsee> ...and people/companies tend not to bow to ransom notes
<marseillai> i understand the demand! but not the way to demand
<Hobbsee> marseillai: see your private messages...
* Hobbsee really goes to sleep now!
<Hobbsee> night all...
<seaLne> i think the problem is that some people are still trying to get their heads round the fact that canonical is making money out of the work they do for free
<danimo> hmm, pity, amarok 1.4 is build without excalibar support on dapper
<seaLne> danimo: what is needed for it?
<apachelogger> exscalibar
<apachelogger> impossbile to build a package though
<apachelogger> I'm now on it for about 4 weeks
<apachelogger> it's still not working
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> danimo: you can always compile amaroK yourself
<seaLne> ah
<apachelogger> yups
<apachelogger> and exscalibar
<apachelogger> since the only somewhat package is a gentoo ebuild
<apachelogger> no rpm for any distro and no deb .. nothing
<apachelogger> exscalibar is packagers hell :<
<seaLne> yeah even the website is hard to get working :)
<apachelogger> ;-)
<jpatrick> evening
<danimo> _Sime: ping?
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Lure> ki jpatrick
<Lure> s/ki/hi/
<Lure> ;-)
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> what's going on?
<Lure> not much - just looking new powersave to understand what is fixed...
* Lure is tired after sailing today
<jpatrick> wow, sailing...
<jpatrick> I'm just watching kerry's, kmplayer's and kcontrol-kdmtheme's build process
<Lure> jpatrick: just seen new kerry being downloaded - did we now address hotkey issue (katapult/kerry/yakuake)?
<jpatrick> Lure: I did that ages ago
<Lure> I have seen F12 is now used, but that was also default for yakuake....
<jpatrick> arg...
<Riddell> seaLne: canonical is making money?
<jpatrick> hope not
<jpatrick> that's illegal
<Riddell> danimo: what's excalibar support?
<jpatrick> Lure: right, I'll change it to F13 (if that's ok)
<Lure> I would preffer something around Space... As Ctrl+Alt+Space is searching for selection already
<Lure> Win+Space would be nice, but it is not avail on other platforms (like PPC)...
* jpatrick looks for some good key combo
<danimo> Riddell: a lib needed for moodbar http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/promowiki/images/c/c4/Moodbar-1.4-dangle.png
<jpatrick> Riddell: the meaning of eye-candy
<jpatrick> shows the mood of your music
<Riddell> riiight
<jpatrick> I was going to package it at some point
<Tm_T> jpatrick: apachelogger is doing it already
<Tm_T> jpatrick: or trying to
<jpatrick> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: but he said it's impossible
<jpatrick> Lure: Ctrl-Shift-Space ?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: also, I couldn't make that moodbar work here
<Tm_T> jpatrick: got only empty lines
<Lure> jpatrick: better then Fxx
<Riddell> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi :)
<Tm_T> Bluekuja: ciao tutti!
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ;)
<Bluekuja> hehe ciao
<jpatrick> Tm_T: how annoying
<Bluekuja> nice to meet you all
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no shit =)
<Bluekuja> my name is andrea
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Riddell> Bluekuja here is our new elite kubuntu italian dude
<Riddell> http://exscalibar.sourceforge.net/  hmm, not a good sign
<Bluekuja> ok perfect
<jpatrick> Riddell: ouch
<Bluekuja> error from that page
<Bluekuja> guys where all of you come from?
<Riddell> Scotland!
<Bluekuja> nice place
<Riddell> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/exscalibar/exscalibar-1.0.4.tar.bz2 
<Riddell> hmm, qmake
<jpatrick> is it KShortcut(CTRL+SHIFT+Key_F12); ?
<Tm_T> Bluekuja: Eastern Finland
<Bluekuja> o
<Bluekuja> cold zone hehe
* Lure is from Slovenia
* jpatrick is from London, UK (right now in Spain)
<Bluekuja> ok perfect im from udine
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Bluekuja> eastern area of italy
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tm_T> Bluekuja: cold? never
<Lure> Bluekuja:  very near then....
<Tonio_> Lure: news about the vpn component of networkmanager ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not really - just that danimo want it too ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> I may have a look on revu about that
<Bluekuja> yeah lure
<Bluekuja> we're near
<Bluekuja> which city?
<Bluekuja> of slovenia?
<Lure> Bluekuja: I am from Ljubljana, but I am in Nova Gorica once per week (have half of my team there)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I retested kaffeine 0.8 and I think we should have a look at it for dapper.... the video part (except the konq component) is really much better
<Bluekuja> nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: also there is now a really missing feature : a control bar in fullscreen mode... I've been waiting for this for month :)
<Lure> Tonio_: isn;t there 0.8.1 already?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I was talking about this one ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: is it in dapper already ? I don't think so
<Bluekuja> sometimes i play some basketball matches in gorizia or trieste^^
<Lure> Tonio_: no, we are waiting for you... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: still 0.7.1
<Tonio_> Lure: no need to package it actually ;) fabo is packaging it for debian and maintaining it ;)
<Tonio_> We just need to ping him
<Lure> Tonio_: do you plan to update k-d-s soon - I have one minor stuff to include (1920x1200 wallpapers)
* jpatrick still thinks KMPlayer > Kaffeine
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm not the official maintainer :)
<Tm_T> KMPlayer rocks
<Tonio_> jpatrick: not as a standalone player
<Tm_T> Tonio_: what's wrong
<Tonio_> kmplayer misses lots of features compared to kaffeine on that point
<jpatrick> how?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: subtitles management
<jpatrick> what about it?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: subtitles management?
<Tonio_> doesn't read correctly ogm files, and I had problems with matroska too
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it doesn't autoload subtitles for me
<Tm_T> Tonio_: what subtitles
<Tonio_> Tm_T: avi subtitles ;)
<Tonio_> srt files for example
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ever seen separate subtitles else but to warez stuff
<Tonio_> Tm_T: subtitles isn't warez stuff....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: It happens to me to rip a dvd but keeping chapters and subtitles
<Tonio_> what's wrong with this ?
<Tm_T> nothing
<Tonio_> nice ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: what I said is _I_ have ever seen subtitles to anything else but warezmovies
<Tm_T> and no, not in my pc
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's the way they are used most of the time, I agree
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> Tm_T: does kmplayer provide streaming server/client functionnalities ?
<Tonio_> I don't think so
<Tm_T> almost same category than "I use dc++ to share school projects"
<Tm_T> Tonio_: no idea
<Tm_T> Tonio_: it's video player
<Tonio_> Tm_T: If I had to choose a videoplayer for dapper, I would choose codeine
<Tonio_> simple, minimalist, stable, efficient
<Tonio_> but in the kaffeine VS kmplayer fight, I really prefer kaffeine for the standalone player
<Tm_T> Tonio_: KMPlayer is my choice, works, easy, simple enough, and have multiple backends
<Tm_T> Tonio_: to me Kaffeine offers nothing special but crashes =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: standalone crashing ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: but that's my needs, to many users Kaffeine ofcourse is the choice
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yup
<Tm_T> Tonio_: that was long ago, haven't used it since
<jpatrick> Tonio_: Tm_T++
<Tm_T> Tonio_: to Kubuntu, Kaffeine, to me? KMPlayer :)
<Tm_T> I know I'm not typical user
<Tm_T> I just watch news and some random video clips
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ++ on that point :)
<Tonio_> we are geeks, not the standard target of kubuntu
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'm not geek
<Tm_T> I just happen to develop/modify/use programs a lot ;p
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's my definition of a geek ;)
<Tonio_> to me an associal personn that lives for informatics isn't a geek, but a nerd :)
<Tonio_> which is different
<Tonio_> I consider myself a geek ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: can you check this debdiff: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/648429
<Tonio_> Lure: shure
<Tonio_> sure
<Lure> this is using new kwwii's image from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperKubuntuLoginScreen
<Tonio_> Lure: looks good to me, should work
<jpatrick> Lure: fixed as of kerry_0.1-0ubuntu2
<Lure> Tonio_: it works for me - should I send the k-d-s source to you and can you upload?
<Tonio_> Lure: but I think we need to keep background sync between kdm theme and ksplash theme
<Lure> jpatrick: so Shift-Ctrl-Space?
<Tonio_> Lure: I can't upload k-d-s directly ;) it is in main
<Tonio_> I'm not still coredev
<Tonio_> ^^
<jpatrick> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> ask Riddell or raphink
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, didn't know that - since you did lots' of changes to k-d-s I thought it is best to poke you... ;-)
<Lure> jpatrick: great!
<Lure> Tonio_: I have changed it for both kdm and ksplash
<jpatrick> Lure: just uploaded, wait like an hour
<Tonio_> Lure: oups sorry :) I missed it ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you uploaded k-d-s ?
<jpatrick> no kerry
<Tonio_> HO kerry ;)
* Tonio_ needs a coffee.....
<jpatrick> as in -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009033.html
<Tonio_> jpatrick: are you fine with the cdbs package I built with kerry ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: there were a few bugs on yours (patches not applyed for example)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes, of course, that slipped out of my mind :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hehe :)
<Tonio_> no review for knetworkmanager, wlassistant and kmplayer still......
<Tonio_> need to wait......
<jpatrick> kmplayer?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revu for main :)
<jpatrick> Ah right
<jpatrick> i uploaded a new version today
<Tonio_> just saw that ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nice that it can now record using xine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: did you set the parameters in kmplayerrc ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> jpatrick: great ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: have you seen that knm is now available in KDE svn? And did you check debian svn for their packaging stuff?
<seaLne> Riddell: ok, potentially making money :-)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope ;) I haven't been available for a few days.... that's a very good news !
<Lure> Tonio_: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1911
<Lure> not much new fixes in yet though...
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the version we actually have for dapper is really nice ;) no need to update for the moment to me, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> Lure: we should ask for beagle package to be split.......
<Lure> Tonio_: agree - it works if NM works. good thing is that now we can follow the progress and decide
<Tonio_> it is stupid to depend on gtklibs for a daemon........
<Lure> Tonio_: jpatrick mentioned that he might look into this
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu de gone slightly overboard today
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<Lure> this gtk/mono dep is a bit too much, but kerry just works
<jpatrick> they think they have problems
<Tonio_> Lure: mono is a "real dep", not gtklibs...
<Lure> Riddell: I do not understand the background of their concerns, but even less I understand their way
<Tonio_> Lure: what are you all talking about ? I'm lost ;) what happened ?
<Lure> Tonio_: http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=14283
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks
<jpatrick> Lure: it will be one mess package work
<jpatrick> messy*
<Lure> jpatrick: I can imagine - I just briefly looked in OpenSuSE if they have done some split in rpm, but they have it the same as we currently :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: wow...
<jpatrick> Lure: i'll have it done by tomorrow noon
<Lure> jpatrick: really? - that is great news!
<jpatrick> well, by tomorrow
<jpatrick> rc/geddei/globals.cpp:17:20: error: config.h: No such file or directory
<jpatrick> src/geddei/globals.cpp:24: error: VERSION was not declared in this scope
<jpatrick> make: *** [globals.o]  Error 1
<jpatrick> that's great
<jpatrick> okay, I'm going with apachelogger - this is impossible
<_Sime> Tonio_: pong
<_Sime> Tonio_: ping
<_Sime> danimo: pong
<jpatrick> Lure: damn, it's in main
<Lure> jpatrick: beagle? I do not think so...
<jpatrick> is
<jpatrick> Get: 2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main beagle 0.2.3-0ubuntu6 (tar) [1684kB] 
<Lure> wow, that is new to me...
<Lure> recenty included in main: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportBeagle
<Lure> jpatrick: but this should not stop us (I think) - we just need to persuade more people... ;-)
<Tonio_> _Sime: sorry I was away ;)
<_Sime> me too!
<Tonio_> _Sime: I was just looking at knetworkconf and I thought about something
<_Sime> what's up?
<Tonio_> about the guidance modules that require to be root to do modifications
<Riddell> beagle is only in main because nautilus build-deps on beagle-lib
<Riddell> the beagle application is still in universe
<Tonio_> why don't you make options unclicable if not in admin mode ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I must say having the ability to do modifications and click "apply" without anu change can be confusing no ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I like the way knetworkconf does
<danimo> _Sime: hi
<_Sime> Tonio_: what are you referring to specifically?
<danimo> _Sime: got some time?
<_Sime> danimo: a bit.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I refer to the fact that you cannot click anything in knetworkconf until you go in administrator mode
<_Sime> Tonio_: ummm what has this to do with guidance?
<_Sime> Tonio_: guidances works the same way.
<jpatrick> I wonder what would happen if I make kerry dep on libbeagle0
<Tonio_> _si ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: hu ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: do you have an example in mind?
<Tonio_> _Sime: let me check ;) I though about that a few weeks ago ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: is that recently implemented ? I don't remember guidance was working like that.......
<_Sime> Tonio_: bug??? but, yes guidance is meant to work like that. :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: for example system services.......
<_Sime> Tonio_: If is doesn't, then it is a bug. ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: you cannot apply but you can change stuff, why not making any change impossible ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: you can't change stuff in services.
<_Sime> Tonio_: if you are not root
<Tonio_> _Sime: you can play with the run level
<_Sime> Tonio_: that doesn't change the run level though.
<Tonio_> _Sime: but I agree it is not like it was a few weeks ago ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: last month I was able to play with the "display" module, but it was bugging for me
<Tonio_> _Sime: it is now okay, so sorry for bugging you with this :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I should have looked because asking :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: no prob. but please, test things, try to break it. There are still bugs to find (and fix!)
<_Sime> Tonio_: are you using a laptop btw?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I did, but I gave it to my lovelly this week end ;)
<Tonio_> she needs it ;)
<_Sime> oh
<_Sime> I want to know if clone mode   /vga-out is working for laptops.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I can't test anymore
<_Sime> I've got reports that using clone mode on (some) laptops is not working well.
<danimo> _Sime: basically I wanted to discuss my problems with displayconfig
<jpatrick> _Sime: I have one
<_Sime> danimo: please do.
<_Sime> jpatrick: ok, split it out. :-)
<_Sime> spit
<_Sime> i mean
<jpatrick> what should i do'
<danimo> _Sime: ok, lets start with my setup: laptop with LCD-Display (1024x800) and external VGA-output
<danimo> _Sime: which is (sometimes) connected to a 1280x1024 monitor
<_Sime> jpatrick: oh, sorry, you HAVE a laptop. (I though a problem in guidance)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I could have done the test till yesterday, too bad :)
<_Sime> danimo: yes
<danimo> _Sime: first problem: displayconfig configures my display for a use with 75 Hz
<jpatrick> _Sime: :)
<danimo> _Sime: which is nonsistical, and makes the picture flicker on the external monitor
<_Sime> danimo: you can turn that rate down, or not?
<danimo> _Sime: furthermore, I am not able to configure a display resulting of 1280x1024
<danimo> _Sime: no, I can only chose 75 Hz
<_Sime> danimo: have you tried selecting the monitor model on the hardware tab?
<_Sime> danimo: for the first & second monitors.
<_Sime> danimo: I hope you actually see two monitors on the hardware tab. :-/
<danimo> _Sime: well, it is only one monitor physically
<_Sime> danimo: and the hardware tab?
<danimo> _Sime: intel 915 and vesa driver
<danimo> _Sime: I only have the intel card though
<_Sime> danimo: yes, but how many monitor icons are being displayed on the hardware tab in systemsettings/
<_Sime> ?
<danimo> _Sime: one per card
<_Sime> danimo: ok, it sounds like displayconfig hasn't detected that your machine is dualhead/clone/cga-out capable.
<_Sime> danimo: you've only got one card though?
<_Sime> danimo: I'll probably have to use the small "detect-laptop" script in displayconfig to detect a vga-out.
<_Sime> danimo: every laptop has vga-out I assume
<jpatrick> evening raphink
<raphink> hi jpatrick
<raphink> hi apachelogger
<jpatrick> yo apachelogger
<raphink> Tonio_: je suis l maintenant ;)
<danimo> _Sime: yes, but some do have acutal dual head output
<danimo> _Sime: it should just be like on windows (tm). if I switch to "display on both", the output is switched to the "least common denominator" (1024x800) for both, if I switch to the external monitor exclusively, it should get the optimal size (1280x1024)
<_Sime> danimo: ok, i see
<_Sime> danimo: I'll check that that is what is does in clone mode.
<_Sime> danimo: do you have an example of a xorg.conf that works well for you AND gives uses the VGA-out too?
<_Sime> danimo: or does you laptop always output on vga-out?
<Tonio_> raphink: pv
<_Sime> danimo: most desktop cards need 'Clone' mode turned on.
<danimo> _Sime: no it doesn't, I have to switch through it
<apachelogger> ahoy jpatrick 
<_Sime> danimo: what do you mean? you just press a button and it does it by itself?
<apachelogger> hey raphink 
<apachelogger> aloha to all :)
* _Sime doesn't know much about laptops.
<danimo> _Sime: yes
<raphink> hi apachelogger
<danimo> _Sime: most keyboards do it that way
<danimo> _Sime: the windows software even has means to catch those hooks
<danimo> _Sime: (hooks that apperantly get send from the hardware when the switchover happens)
<danimo> _Sime: no, I haven't yet succeeded in building a proper xorg.conf
<danimo> _Sime: not sure if linux supports the toggle hooks at all. and without them we have no chance whatsoever to adjust the display size properly
<_Sime> danimo: i'm not sure what to do in that case...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-15
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ping
<Tm_T> ah, unping
<apachelogger> urm
<apachelogger> rm -rf /schedule/#kubuntu-devel/pong
* Riddell pings apachelogger 
<Tm_T> =)
* apachelogger pongs Riddell 
<Riddell> apachelogger: /msg
<apachelogger> sec
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son, why you're not sleeping?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: business mom ;-)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> businees =)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> make it busyness ;-)
<Tm_T> the same ;)
<jdong> can a developer look at 38872, please? I've found the patch from CVS that fixes the problem, so it should be a pretty simple upload
<jdong> thanks in advance
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> launchpad #38872
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> bug  #38872
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38872 in gtk-qt-engine gtk2-engines-gtk-qt "scroll arrows missing from some elements" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38872
<Tm_T> malone :)
<Tm_T> jdong: I'll check that tomorrow a bit, if you ping me :)
<Tm_T> jdong: that means remind me in 9 hours from now and I do testing
<Tm_T> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2257
<Riddell> apachelogger: add some man pages and that should be about done
<apachelogger> k, thx
<Riddell> file-in-unusual-dir usr/plugins/geddei/libmir.so  hmm, not good
<apachelogger> shouldn't it be in /usr/share/qt3?
<Riddell> can't be share
<Riddell> should be /usr/lib/qt3/plugins maybe
<Riddell> hmm, I can't get amarok to do anything except use excessive amounts of CPU
<Riddell> oh well, bed time
* apachelogger 's amaroK neither wanted to do anything
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> woohoo
<marseillai> Riddell: amarok1.4beta3 is so cute to me! it's the first time it doesn't use too much memory and it doesn't crash after a complete night of playing music!!!
<Hobbsee> hi marseillai 
<marseillai> hi Hobbsee
<marseillai> it's little morning for me
<marseillai> i've to go to school and perhaps pass my exam...
<Hobbsee> it's early morning for riddell, too, so he's probably not awake
<marseillai> i know
<marseillai> but i hope he'll see the highlight
<marseillai> and this is not a reall important things
<Hobbsee> true
<marseillai> just an answer to his last sentences
<marseillai> have a good day ....
<Hobbsee> you too
<yuriy> hi, i just ran into a bug in amarok (1.4 SVN) and was about to file it for amarok in the kde database, but realized it was actually a problem with gstreamer (i think..).  so where do i file?
<freeflying> koffice-1.5.0 is in debian now 
<theine> Hi, is http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15 the actual release?
<Riddell> theine: it's in testing, please let me know if you manage to install it and if it works
<theine> Riddell: So far, installation went fine
<Den> Any KDE Kubuntu developers here?
<Den> Anyone here at all?
<theine> Hi, is there something like a kded event log?
<Riddell> theine: nope
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
<theine> Riddell: that's unfortunate, on my Dapper system kded crashes from time to time and I'd like to know the reason for that
<Riddell> theine: there should be a backtrace
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<theine> Riddell: where would i find the backtrace?
<OdyX> Riddell: just installed Amarok 1.4-beta3 - Dynamic mode disappeared !
<Riddell> theine: drkonqi should pop up
<Riddell> OdyX: what's that?
<theine> Riddell: I doesn't seem to do so
<jjesse> morning :)
<OdyX> Riddell: it's the mode where Amarok does add automagically tracks to your playlist depending on what you heard before.
<jjesse> works liek an ipod shuffle 
<OdyX> Riddell: it was BEST feature on Amarok 1.3 ... but I cannot find it ...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where can people help you out the most?
<Hobbsee> ie, where's most useful to help out?
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Found it. Is now in playlists... Sorry for flood.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: help with espresso :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what does that involve?
<Hobbsee> killing off data, aka testing?
<hunger_> What is up with kubuntu.de?
<jj__> Hi - What's the correct way to wipe KDE off KUbuntu & reinstall it?  I did apt-get remove libqt3-mt, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but that isn't cvorrect - it leaves me with a logged in desktop with no taskbar, no start menu, & just one window with console, but no top bar to grab & move it - This is on Dapper.  -  Any idea how to install KDE properly on Ub Dapper?
<Hobbsee> purge .kde if you havent already...
<hunger_> jj__: I'd use debfoster... but that is more of a question for the user channel.
<Hobbsee> hunger_: there wasnt a response there, really
<jj__> Hobbsee: Exactly what command to purge .kde?
<jj__> hunger : What is debfoster?
<Hobbsee> jj__: cd && cd .kde && rm -rf * && cd .. && rmdir .kde
<hunger_> jj__: .kde is the config dir that all kde apps use. rm -rf ~/.kde will purge it.
<Hobbsee> oh ok, so it does work that way?
* Hobbsee didnt think that worked for folders...
<hunger_> jj__: debfoster is a non-GUI app that can be used to remove debs incl. all the stuff that is installed as a dependency for that deb.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: being an elite debconf/pykde coder
<hunger_> jj__: removing kubuntu-desktop with debfoster should kill most of kde... maybe you will need to get rid of some extra kde apps not part of that and some qt apps though.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha right
* Hobbsee isnt one of them :P
<jj__> hunger Hobbsee: Actually, I'd already done "mv .kde kdeoriginal", so there was no .kde there when I did the /etc/init.d/kdm start   -   Soooo, Any other suggestions?  Some part of KDE seems to be missing, or not configured, yes?
<Hobbsee> jj__: happen to have a flight cd on you?
<jj__> Hobbsee: yes, but I'd like to make sure that this can be done just by installing the correct metapackage - that's the right way it should work, correct??
<jj__> Is there a kubuntu developer here who knows _for_sure_ the exsact correct way to apt install the KDE system on top of ubuntu?????  If so, please tell me. :) Thanks!
<Riddell> jj__: we have told you.  this isn't a user support channel.  if you have a problem explain what it is in #kubuntu
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why do you ask?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's just hard to know where to help out.  and we're still getting lots of complaints about the current usplash/background/theme - about it being too blue, etc
<Hobbsee> FYI
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kwwii will be working on refining the palette
<Riddell> Hobbsee: triaging bugs is probably the most useful thing for a non-coder to be able to do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i know, cool - i just hope it happens in time!
* Hobbsee nods
<jj__> Riddell: I've done that, and gotten no successful advice there - that's why I've come here - hoping to find someone with the knowledge to anser the question definitively.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's loads of bugs assigned to me that deserve a response but I've not been able to
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
* Hobbsee has noticed that
* Hobbsee skips through, and deletes all the new mail from kubuntu users mailing list...
<Hobbsee> all boring...lol
<Riddell> wish I could do the same
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you had to respond to it, too!
* Hobbsee is surprised that Riddell didnt blast any of the people into the middle of next week on those posts!
<Riddell> if I ever meet an osnews editor I may be tempted to do so
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> but that's most unquakerly, stop corrupting my innocent mind!
<marseillai_> Riddell: i don't know if you've try! but amarok beta3 is a real beauty for is lightness!!!!! the first time that i can let him always launch in background!
<marseillai_> no memory leak at all
<marseillai_> .....
<Riddell> marseillai_: currently running at 48% CPU usage for me :(
<Riddell> but that's with the mood plugin thing
<Hobbsee> Riddell: LOL!  But why?  Bashing people up works wonderfully - ask my supervisor at work on friday night...
<marseillai_> reading mp3 ?
<Hobbsee> amarok seems to be working nicely here
<marseillai_> without this mood pluggin and to me it's so so light
<marseillai_> i really enjoy it
<Hobbsee> argh!!!!
<marseillai_> mistake ?
* Hobbsee flicked the volume control the wrong way - blastingly loud!
<Hobbsee> and my parents are asleep1
<marseillai_> argh!!! didn't see..... krfb crash .... again ......
<marseillai_> restart X is more easy
* Hobbsee has found the first bug in amarok beta3
<Hobbsee> you always get a splash screen, no matter what the splash screen setting is set to...
<Hobbsee> 9% CPU usage of amarok though - that's pretty good
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> of course there are kernel and X update .....
<marseillai> so i didn't have to restart X! :)
<Hobbsee> actually, bashing people up is the most effective when they've had a flushot that day :P
<Hobbsee> marseillai: you're only getting the kernel update now?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: since the moment i tell you i leave i wasn't on my computer
<marseillai> and when i leave this morning there was no update to do
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Hobbsee> i got that kernel update on the gb mirrors a few days ago...
<marseillai> i'm on french mirror
<Hobbsee> yeah i figured you would be - i was surprised it was so far behind
* Hobbsee uses both the au and gb mirrors...
* OdyX uses  ch* ones
<Riddell> oh good, osnews published a nicer second story
<OdyX> Riddell: URL ?
<Riddell> osnews.com
* OdyX feels dummy.
<Hobbsee> oh good
* Hobbsee can now point people straight back there, when they ask in #kubuntu
<marseillai> i think k3b should include in his dependencies k3b-mp3 .....
<freeflying-ibook> marseillai: k3b-mp3 in main now ?
<marseillai> in dapper libk3b2-mp3
<marseillai> in universe it's thrue
<marseillai> .....
<marseillai> sorry for the mistake
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does the release of Amarok work again with Dapper?
<OdyX> I hear my music on 1.4-beta3
<OdyX> works well.
<Flosoft> :)
<Flosoft> as before the installer didn't work
<Flosoft> eh the install
<Flosoft> why isn't it immediatly in Dapper?
<OdyX> ?
<OdyX> installer ?
<marseillai> loul
<marseillai> already a new version of amarok! :D
<marseillai> 1.4beta3b
<marseillai> :D
<OdyX> marseillai: update ?
<marseillai> nop
<marseillai> on kde-apps
<OdyX> marseillai: tsss.
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> :D
<marseillai> sont vraiment productifs les developpeurs amarok ......
<Flosoft> Amarok doesn't work on my PC
<Flosoft> it crashes
<marseillai> Flosoft: try to remove your config file 
<Flosoft> where is that one?
<marseillai> ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<marseillai> just make mv
<marseillai> not rm
<Flosoft> worked :)
<Flosoft> thx
<marseillai> ur welcome
<Flosoft> ow ... I deleted it :S
<Flosoft> now it gives me an error with my mysql connection
<Flosoft> reinstall amarok?
<Flosoft> as the config of my mysql is correct
<Flosoft> ow ... works again
<Flosoft> I have to say ... The amaroK devs have again done a great job
<Flosoft> especially it finally gives back the errors from musicbrainz :)
<Tonio_> hello all
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> fine lure ?
<Tonio_> Lure: we need to get that knetworkmanager in main :)
<Tonio_> Lure: no reviews yet......
<Lure> yep
<Lure> I was just looking on the wiki page - quite some packages waiting in line...
<Lure> It probably takes time to get them reviewed
<Lure> I am not overly concerned - as GNOME has it, we will get it also ...;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: our three packages are real emergencies
<Tonio_> kmplayer can wait a bit more but wlassistant and knetworkmanager are really important
<Lure> I am just looking at issues of non-KDE programs with kio, like bug 15451
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15451 in kubuntu-meta kubuntu-desktop "Kubuntu / KDE SMB network error using openoffice word docs" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15451
<Lure> is there really nothing we can do to get around this?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping kde to make them stop using those kios ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: honnestly, there is nothing we can do on that point....
<Tonio_> this is a long debate, and until kde manages that better, except patching every applications we can't do more
<Lure> I have seen some mentioning of using differen % variable in .desktop, but not sure how this would work
<Tonio_> Lure: hum.......... that works "theorically", but kaffeine doesn't manages that correctly for example
<Tonio_> kate neither
<Tonio_> so except that from working in gnome apps is a dream ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I plan to upload new powersave to your repo today - then I think we are ready for UVFe
<Tonio_> Lure: nice ;)
<Tonio_> plz do :)
<Lure> who can request UVFe - just MOTU? 
<Lure> and do we need revu first?
<Tonio_> Lure: no need to review first if you are a motu, cause updates don't require revuing (if you are a motu of course)
<Tonio_> just ask for ufve
<Lure> I am not MOTU, nor member - will you do this?
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: what on earth are you waiting for becoming member ???????
<Lure> I need to look into what does it require to get a member (just seen the CoC discussions, but need to read the paperwork ;-))
<Lure> I do not understand vt n-m guys like cable for wired icon - even KDE version will stick with it - see https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=146224
<Lure> s/vt/why/
<raphink> Lure: I'm going to check your k-d-s contrib
<Lure> raphink: great - it is not much really (just replaced wallpaper) - it just makes my high-res display nicer ;-)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Lure: did you test that switching to png doesn't break any settings?
<raphink> did you test with a clean profile for ex?
<Lure> actually not - just by removing the ksplash cache and reboot
<Lure> I can test it with new user now
<raphink> sure
<raphink> please do
<raphink> i don't have such a big screen
<raphink> but I'll test too
<raphink> ;)
* Lure testing - might disconnect if stupid ATI hangs the system ;-)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> let me build it
<Lure> raphink: it works - both wallpaper and ATI ;-)
<raphink> cool
<raphink> ATI?
<raphink> what did you change about this?
<Lure> nothing, but X server has problem on stop or when new one is started - it hang the whole system
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> what are these bugs you talk about in the mail?
<Lure> this happens 20% with "ati" driver and 100% with fglrx
<raphink> malone 35123 and 35133.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35123 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Garbage on KDM screen" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35123
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35133 in kdebase ksplash "Kubuntu splash screen mal-formatted" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35133
<Lure> these are two reports that will get resolved when you commit
<Lure> first one is just wrongly reported on ati...
* Lure has to get my daugher to bed (bbl)
<raphink> so changing the background fixes both these bugs?
<raphink> the first bug was rejected though Lure
<Lure> raphink: yes it fixes both
<raphink> then  you shoudl mention it in the changelog for the package
<Lure> true, rejected one was for wrong package (ati)
<raphink> at the end of the entre
<raphink> entry
<raphink> just add (Closes: Malone #xxxxx and #xxxx)
<Lure> actually I have first done the package then I recalled that there were bugs opened and was searching for some time to find it....
<Lure> but yes, we should add it - can you do it before upload?
<raphink> sure
<Lure> I still do not get this change log thing completely
<raphink> hehe it's ok
<Lure> for example: if I take debian poversave package and merge it with ubuntu changes, should I use debian change log, or just ubuntu one?
<Lure> I am just doing 0.12.7 -> 0.12.11 upgrade, but I am not sure what is correct
<Lure> and then I heard that changelog should only be one per upload, which makes it even harder...
<raphink> I'll test the package Lure
<raphink> I'll brb
<raphink> Lure: I'll test the package after I dinner
<raphink> later
<Lure> raphink: ok
<Riddell> Mez: poke
* seaLne pokes Riddell in the direction of his PM a few hours ago
<yuriy> Riddell: i see the kio issue with non-kde apps was brought up above again.  I understand the real fix is needed on the KDE side, but what about the thing with changing the /%f in the .desktop files for non-kde apps?  That's something you can do that'd solve several bugs, what is the issue with doing that?
<yuriy> oops that's  not underline
<yuriy> ugh
<yuriy> \
<yuriy> sorry but i think you can guess what i was trying to type
<Riddell> yuriy: it might work if we add X-KDE-Protocols= to the .desktop files to limit the protocols that KDE will pass it
<yuriy> ahh amarok-gstreamer is finally included with beta3, great, thank you!
<Riddell> yuriy: the developers may well remove it from the final release
<yuriy> Riddell: I don't know much/anything about it, but why NOT do the X-KDE-Protocols= thing? does it break something else?
<Riddell> yuriy: I just havn't had time to try it yet, please do test it
<Riddell> you might need to google to find the syntax and if it really exists
<yuriy> Riddell: ok, but where are these .desktop files located?
<Riddell> yuriy: /usr/share/applications{,/kde}
<kmon> kubuntu.de is down, except for the infamous message... :(
<kmon> it's a shame the issue is not yet solved
<apachelo1ger> kmon: do we know what?
<apachelo1ger> amu said he will take it down for one week anyway afaik
<kmon> it has had bad press, in osnews, distrowatch...
<kmon> it's a shame because it hurts kubuntu reputation
<kmon> that's all I'm saying
<kmon> at least that's my 2
<Riddell> kmon: it has been solved
<raphink> Lure: uploading k-d-s
<kmon> then I don't understand why their website is down and the message sent to the lists is up
<kmon> anyway,... glad to hear that Riddell
<kmon> Kubuntu is the best disto ;)
<raphink> hehe
<robotgeek> Docs ready for translation :)
<raphink> robotgeek: great
<robotgeek> heh, i can't translate unfortunately
<raphink> heh
<robotgeek> maybe dapper + 6 or so
<Riddell> kmon: where on distrowatch?
<kmon> in the weekly news
<kmon> Riddell: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=current#1
<robotgeek> <sigh>
<Riddell> ye gods
<marseillai> anyone here use krfb on dapper with kubuntu 3.5.2 ?
<Lure> raphink: thanks for k-d-s upload
<raphink> you're welcome
<Lure> raphink: it looks like latest powersave does not build on ppc: http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-users/2006-April/000060.html
<raphink> yes I saw your message
<raphink> I'll have ae look at it later
<Lure> you should probably wait another release 
<kmon> (current development version) +1 is always the best distro ;)
<kmon> amarok1.4 beta3 shows a splash image, even if it's not selected in the preferences. Known bug?
<Riddell> kmon: yes, it's been reported
<Riddell> the amarok people say it's a kubuntu bug, no idea why that would be
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-16
<kmon> portergeist bug ;)
<marseillai> due to the fact that krfb is now unmaitained wich vnc server could be use to take is place?
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good night everyone
<claydoh> well I can't turn the splash off using my svn-built amarok. either
<Riddell> ah good, not my fault then :)
<claydoh> of course not :)
<claydoh> I don't see an option in amarokrc for it either
<Riddell> claydoh: you could try removing kubuntu-default-settings
<claydoh> ahhh, was looking for the name
<claydoh> heh that worked :)
<Riddell> what did it do?
<claydoh> well, it reset my settings (brought up the first-time wizard)
<claydoh> but I un-ticked the show-splash option, and it no longer slashes
<Riddell> curious
<claydoh> Show Splashscreen=false is in amarokrc
<claydoh> under [General Options] 
<claydoh> but mof course now Konq KDE looks horrid :)
<Riddell> claydoh: in your amarokrc or in kubuntu-default-settings'?
<claydoh> amarokrc
<Riddell> but which?
<claydoh> so the option is missing in kubuntu-default-settings then?
<Riddell> in ~/.kde or /usr/share/ku...
<claydoh> looking...
<claydoh> well the line is there
<claydoh> in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config
<Riddell> very curious
<claydoh> yeah, after reinstalling kubuntu-default-settings, the lin is now missing again
<Riddell> maybe somebody messed it up
<Riddell> hmm no, latest one has it too
<claydoh> even adding it manually does not work, the added line is gone after restarting
<claydoh> sorry from ~/.kde...
<claydoh> ok maybe I am wrong, cuz it just worked adding it manually
<claydoh> lol so I am going to live with it I guess, the line is again missing
<claydoh> from /home/clay/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Riddell> if it's in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config it shouldn't get written to ~/.kde
* robotgeek is trying to figure out how to run multiple qprocesses
<Riddell> everyone: welcome kameron our new elite developer
<kameron> hah :P
<Riddell> kameron: we're in features freeze and upstream version freeze and also docs freeze so just now isn't a good time for packaging or docs
<kameron> gearing up for flight 7?
<Riddell> gearing up for beta release
<kameron> even better.
<Tm_T> =)
<marseillai> Riddell: i know a little c++ on windows (visual c++) and i want to learn to develop on kde! do you have an idea about basic and simple applications wich could held or is needed on kde or kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> marseillai: like Kopete?
* Tm_T hides
* marseillai slaps Tm_T with a winME bug list!
<Tm_T> thanks sir
<marseillai> :)
<Riddell> marseillai: something we're missing is sa floppy disk/usb disk formatting tool
<Tm_T> true
<freeflying> Riddell: any articles for writing KContral module with python 
* Tm_T is waiting his Kopete to crash
<Riddell> marseillai: or you could write a plugin for katapult, still waiting on someone to do  spell checking one
<marseillai> qtparted does this thing? no?
<Tm_T> marseillai: bit too heavy to just format a floppy
* marseillai will take a look at formatting floppy, usb disk...
<Riddell> freeflying: pykdeextensions documentation should have some http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/index.html
<Tm_T> like playing single files in amaroK
<Riddell> freeflying: otherwise look at the code to guidance modules
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> marseillai: it should be a simple tool so just a click to format as fat32, not fa qtparted rival or anything
<marseillai> oki
<Tm_T> yup
<kameron> that sounds fairly simple. i swear there's already a tool like this in kde, isn't there?
<Riddell> kameron: kfloppy, but it's very broken
<marseillai> just so simple! exactly what i need to learn! :)
<kameron> Riddell, any chance of fixing it up, instead of writing something new?
<Tm_T> simple tool that detects media, ask how it should be formatted, warn about data loss, format, quit
<Riddell> kameron: sure, that's 
<Riddell> kameron: sure, that's another possibility
<Riddell> JRe was planning on working on a HAL enabled tool but that would be KDE 4 which is ages away yet
<Riddell> kameron: want a simple job?
<kameron> sounds like a good starting point Riddell 
<Riddell> kameron: openoffice doesn't work with KDE's system:/ or media:/ protocols...
<Riddell> kameron: word on the streets is there's a property X-KDE-Protocols or something that can be added to .desktop files to list which protocols a program can use
<Riddell> could you investigate if that's right and test if it works for openoffice?
<kameron> uhhh. sure.
<kameron> i'm unfarmiliar with the system:/ or media:/ protocols.
<Riddell> put them into konqueror to try them out
<kameron> just did.
<Riddell> or home:/ is another weird one
<kameron> Riddell, okay, i see how this works.. how is openoffice supposed to integrate, or work with the protocols?
<Riddell> kameron: I think it works with file:// ftp:// http:// and maybe smb://
<Riddell> you'll have to test to see if that's really the case
<kameron> using media:/ to open openoffice, or to open .otd documents, etc?
<kameron> .odt *
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and see if adding X-KDE-Protocols makes it work (you'll need to google for the syntax)
<kameron> i still don't quite understand. if i open konq, type system:/, and navigate to a .odt file, it opens in openoffice just fine.
<Lure> kameron: browse system:/ or media:/ and find ooo document
<Lure> when click on it to open in OOo, it will fail
<kameron> ahh, i see now.
<Lure> OOo (and other non-KDE apps) do not understand KIO paths (or at least not all) 
<Lure> we need to convert them to normal path before passing to app - X-KDE-Protocols is supposed to help here
<klugez> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=111766073525473&w=3 <- this might be relevant
<Lure> see bug 32159 (and duplicates)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32159 in kdebase "system:// protocol" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32159
<kameron> i open openoffice writer.. click "open".. type "system:/" or "media:/" ... find an .odt.. and it opens fine. i'm still unsure of what you're looking for.
<Lure> kameron: that works, due to kde open dialog in OOo
<kameron> Lure, what doesn't work?
<Lure> You should browse with Konqueror (file manager) and click on file
<Lure> for example system:/users/<username>/something
<Riddell> kameron: does the system:/ or media:/ protocol stay in konqueror's address bar?
<Riddell> or does it convert to a normal one?
<kameron> Riddell, hmm. it doesn't seem to be converting it to a normal one right now. but it did a while ago, i don't know what i did differently.
<kameron> and no, it doesn't open in openoffice with the system:/x/x/x in the address bar.
<Riddell> yeah, we have a patch which (sometimes) converts system:/ to file:/ but doesn't always happen
<Riddell> try with home:/ as well
<Lure> Riddell: it converts only for system:/home (Tonio's change)
<kameron> ah, there it is. that's the only one that converts.
<kameron> the rest don't.
<kameron> what's the use in having these system:/ media:/ etc KIO paths?
<Lure> kameron: good question... they look fancy and cause lot's of problems...
<Riddell> they provide a convenient way to the things they list
<Riddell> but also openoffice won't work with sftp:/ or fish:/ so it's a more general problem
<kameron> Riddell, okay, i'll have a closer look into this a bit later today. i have to head to work soon.
<Riddell> great, thanks
<kameron> happy to help.
<Lure> Riddell: this kubuntu.de guys do not know when is enough... :-(
<kameron> hehe, mindspin was telling me about that
<Tm_T> Lure: ?
<Lure> Tm_T: http://kubuntu.de/
<freeflying-ibook> anyone can use eric3 now ?
<Tm_T> Lure: =)
<Tm_T> Lure: bit too... much?
<Tm_T> Lure: good meaning, but results...
<Lure> Tm_T: IMHO, a lot too much.
<Tm_T> yeah
<jjesse> fmorning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> grin its probablly afternoon for you :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: 10.55pm tuesday, yes
<jjesse> Hobbsee: 08:56am tuesday
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> NY time.
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: 
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: if you have any problem with cd space , you can drop ttf-arphic-ukai out
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: why's that?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I think you may have problem with cd space , and we are quite satisfy with uming , ukai can be installed by language-support-pack 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: yeah, cool, thanks
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: this can be also drop out from ubuntu's cd
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: or shall talk this with any ubuntu's guy :)
<Riddell> sigh, kubuntu.de have gone totally loopy
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: who is jdub
<seaLne> freeflying-ibook: Jeff Waugh
<freeflying-ibook> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/2006/ubuntu-zh.png --guys from china are feel so sorry that jdub use this picture 
<freeflying-ibook> seaLne: how can i cantoct him 
<seaLne>  jeff.waugh@ubuntu
<seaLne> freeflying-ibook: err yeah i can see why some people might not especially like that image
<freeflying-ibook> seaLne: it will hurt all chinese ubuntu fans
<seaLne> i presume it is a joke...
<freeflying-ibook> seaLne: we are all sensitve with this species joke 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: where did he use it?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: on fridge
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: maybe it's joke for jdub, but it will not be any joke for we chinese , he shall know  this 
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: Culture revolution bring us too much painfulness 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: I've passed your comments on, you can also e-mail fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com to poke the other fridge editors
<superstoned_> welcome kameron! :D
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> I can see how that wouldn't be funny, but it sounds like it came from a chinese person so they would have assumed it was ok
<kameron> thanks superstoned_ ... i've always wanted to get involved with a distro again, since i left yellowdog and my old ppc.
<superstoned_> well, kubuntu is cool, and has a cool team, so i'm sure you'll have fun :D
<superstoned_> and ignore the fight about kubuntu.de (i'm sure they'll figure it out).
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: we all don't know the guy giveing this pitcure
<kameron> :-) i've been running it only since.. january i think
<superstoned_> KDE has strenght enough, finally it'll emerge as the main ubuntu release ;-)
<kameron> is that realistic?
<superstoned_> hmmm, in the long term...
<seaLne> :-)
<superstoned_> KDE is, after all, more popular than gnome.
<kameron> that'd be cool.
<superstoned_> well, yeah. now see how many KDE cd's get distributed, compared to ubuntu :D
<kameron> heh.
<superstoned_> from 6.04 i expect Kubuntu to be, quallity-wise (integration etc), equal to gnome. 5.10 and earlier where a bit... buggy...
<superstoned_> a stable livecd, easy to install, it'll make a difference. i'm sure about that.
<kameron> can you buy (k)ubuntu cds, swag, mugs, shirts, etc, from cannonical?
<superstoned_> yep
<superstoned_> cd's are free, including shipping!
<kameron> yeah, i got hoary and breezy cds in the mail.
<superstoned_> so when 6.04/ ehm 6.06 is out, you can order 20 cd's for free, and share them with the family, friends, etcetera.
<kameron> but, i want to buy them. can i do that?
<superstoned_> i think so, not sure tough.
<jjesse> cds will be from shipit.ubuntu.com if the live isntaller can get finished
<superstoned_> jjesse: and i desperately hope it'll be :D
<superstoned_> btw i did reply on your mail on the kubuntu mailinglist., jjesse
<jjesse> superstoned_: which one was that?
<superstoned_> about kubuntu.de (me = jos)
<jjesse> superstoned_: ah :)
<superstoned_> hehe stupid nicks :D
<kameron> ^^ that's why i go by kameron.
<superstoned_> tough you could have seen the 'im from the netherlands' as a hint :D
<superstoned_> real name?
<kameron> yeah.
<superstoned_> cool name
<superstoned_> me = jos, so i guess you know why i got a nick :D
<superstoned_> lol
<kameron> plus people assume my name is cameron (which it isn't) and i'm just a kde freak. but i am a kde freak, so they're half right :P
<kameron> what's wrong with jos?
<superstoned_> na, not that bad, but i've had it for 6 years, most ppl know me better as superstoned...
<kameron> ah.
<superstoned_> lol
<kameron> eh, i guess i should head back to work pretty quick here.
<kameron> i should be home in 12 hours at the very latest, i hope someone's around to help me out with that X-KDE-Protocols problem
<kameron> see ya.
<superstoned_> bye kameron
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: what's the mood like in #kubuntu-de?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: we discussed this kubuntu.de protest (or what I call it amu-protest)
<comm[A|n] der> the most people coming in dont understand what kubuntu.de wants to achieve with their protests
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> also from ubuntuusers.de
<OculusAquilae> the problem is that I think this is not good for kubuntu.de (and kubuntu) and some other people think the same way
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yeah
<OculusAquilae> and they where these old ubuntuuser.de vs. kubuntu.de discussions again
<OculusAquilae> s/they/there
<Riddell> I didn't even know that was an issue until recently
<comm[A|n] der> its just one word in the ubuntuusers.de page
<comm[A|n] der> "this is the _official_ supportforum for ubuntu, kubuntu and other derivates"
<comm[A|n] der> i don know, why they cant come togehter
<OculusAquilae> I can work well together with the ubuntuusers.de-guys
<OculusAquilae> and I would like to do it
<comm[A|n] der> at least most of them
<OculusAquilae> if I look at this account-problem I think that amu didn't ask enough 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: he asked enough, but he sent it to the sysadmin's personal address and not his work address
<Riddell> and I didn't poke the sysadmin to remind him of it
<OculusAquilae> I don't know what about his general questions
<hunger> Could somebody please update the "-latest" links (koffice and amarok) in k.o/packages?
<Riddell> hunger: amarok done, koffice will be when released
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks!!!!
<Tm_T> yay!
<marseillai> Riddell: does amarok is beta3-a or beta3-b ?
<jjesse> oooo i can update the release notes for a new version of amarok :)
<Riddell> marseillai: a
<Riddell> jjesse: it's not in dapper
<marseillai> oki
<jjesse> oh :(
<OdyX> jjesse: 2.0 ? XD
<Riddell> jjesse: do the release notes mention Language Support tool?
<jjesse> Riddell: they should if not i'll make sure they do
<jjesse> Riddell: don't know if you have seen this or not, but we already have portions of about-kubuntu translated into different languages :)
<Riddell> jjesse: ooh, rocking
<jjesse> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutkubuntu
<jjesse> how was the adept bug with octect/mime stream resovled?
<Riddell> I don't think it was
<jjesse> bummer
<kmon> Hi, with amarok 1.4beta3 the third party kubuntu.org repositories are no longer broken AFAIK
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<marseillai> "For example, to launch the file manager <application>Konqueror</application> with root privileges, type <screen>kdesu konqueror</screen>" it seems to be pretty dangerous a better example would be kdesu kwrite in my opinion! see in kubuntu-docs on rosetta
<Riddell> marseillai: too late!  string freeze
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> but do you agree?
<marseillai> i think it should be change at least for next release
<OdyX> Riddell: so could we take the liberty in translation ?
<marseillai> oh! un tonio
<OdyX> Hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Riddell> OdyX: yes please!
<jjesse> hold on maybe we can change it, already made some changes to the documentation
<jjesse> what was the question?
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. So in french, user will open kate and in english, Konqueror :D
<OdyX> jjesse: root (sudo) should open something more secure than konqui...
<marseillai> jjesse: odyx is telling that the example kdes konqueror is not really a good example because not secure at all
<OdyX> jjesse: just imagine new sudo user travelling through /bin or worse: Internet: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com
<OdyX> nobody knows what could happen
<jjesse> is that in the desktop guide
<jjesse> http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com would fail
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at main inclusions reports...... nothing new on any request.... shouldn't we pingsomeone for knetworkmanager ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you want it in flight 7 ;)
<jjesse> hmm what should we change the example to, this in the deskotpguide?
<marseillai> Tonio_: you mean dapper beta 1! ;)
<Tonio_> marseillai: of course :)
<Lure> Riddell: is FF in two days also impacting main inclusions?
<Tonio_> Lure: urgh....... it is in 2 days ?
<OdyX> jjesse: that's in DesktopGuide...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we then have to discuss kaffeine too ;) 0.8.1 is very nice !
<Lure> Tonio_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000082.html
<OdyX> jjesse: #60
<Tonio_> lure thanks ;)
<Riddell> Lure: beta freeze.  maybe
<Lure> Tonio_: actually _ got old (feb) story from Fridge rss ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, lets ping pitti
<Riddell> Tonio_: as I've said, I'm not too keen on new kaffeine
<Lure> I have read it but Februray did not confuse me until I pasted the link here... ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;) I was just thinking it was because of konqueror and now that we will have kmplayer.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: well, what's good about it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gui near to amarok, now offers a control bar on the bottom in fullscreen (very cool feature), and it is really stable
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not a lot, but that better than the actual version ;)
<Riddell> hay look, it's jjesse http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0132435942/ref=pd_sxp_elt_l1/103-7414591-2654240?n=283155
<Lure> can somebody remind me where can I add additional deb-src repo for pbuilder?
<Riddell> just below the bacon burger
<Lure> Riddell: ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the main argument to me would be the gui, it is totally different, but really nice after a few days ;)
<jjesse> grin everyone should order lots of copies :)
<marseillai> Tonio_: does the new kaffeine takes .srt automatically when they have the same name that the readed file?
<Tonio_> marseillai: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, I don't see what is worse with new version ?
<marseillai> pretty cool
<marseillai> when it's available no more xine for me! :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the problem you have with it ? are there known bugs I ignore ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just suspect it won't fix anything, if it's just the features we want that goes against feature freeze and UI freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is true it doesn't "fix" anything, and doesn't provide any major improvement....
<OdyX> for me, it's no music reader, but very fine DVD / Videos reader...
<Riddell> Tonio_: koffice 1.5 for example fixes loads of things, so I'll ask for an UVFe for that, but the same can't be said with kaffeine
<OdyX> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop depends on kaffeine for the moment, ain't it ?
<Riddell> OdyX: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: true.... hard to admit but you are (once again) true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anything I can work on ? I don't find anything to change deeply in k-d-s or something....
<OdyX> Tonio_: application type not found at starting Adept :D
<Tonio_> OdyX: I know a solution to that, but that's not very nice....
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's a new kio-apt for revu
<Tonio_> and if you talk about patch in code, that's not of my abilities....
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<seaLne> Lure: were you meaning OTHERMIRROR in /etc/pbuilder/pbuilderrc ?
<Lure> seaLne: yes, that can be used now that universe do not need it - thanks
* Lure needs it for kubuntu.no-ip.org to get latest powersave-dev required by new kpowersave
<Lure> seaLne: does not help... :-(
<seaLne> re create the tgz? or edit the tgz?
<seaLne> i don't know enough about pbuilder to help, sorry
<Riddell> ZuZubuntu-fr: could you set your away script to not use a generic nick?
<Lure> seaLne: will ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Lure> seaLne: solved - sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<seaLne> what else? just with changing OTHERMIRROR?
<Lure> OTHERMIRROR, then you need to update with --override-config (in order to update from new config file)
<seaLne> ah, so recreating the tgz would have worked aswell then just longer :)
<Lure> seaLne: exactly - actually raphink told me this some days ago, I just did not remember...
<Lure> Riddell, jjesse: will we contribute to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta
<Riddell> Lure: please do
<jjesse> Lure: i had no idea about DapperBeta but we should do one
<Lure> Riddell: just to that page or should we have Kubuntu specific one
<jjesse> kubuntu specific one
<jjesse> is there a way to better know when these are being released and what they will be called?
<Lure> jjesse: makes sense, as we have a lot to announce (no flight announcements for Kubuntu)
<jjesse> Lure: yeah i know i've been swamped with the kubuntu book :(
<Lure> jjesse: Flights were very unpredictable (you could get some idea by following dev meetings), but beta is Apr 20
<jjesse> which dev meetings?
<jjesse> should it be KubuntuDapperBeta or DapperBeta/Kubuntu?
<Lure> Dapper development status meetings 
<jjesse> Lure: are you the one that mgalvin CC'ed me on an email?
<Tonio_> Riddell: reviewed, but if we want to loose sync and provide a 0ubuntu1 package, I don't think it is nice enough...
<Lure> jjesse: probably not...
<jjesse> so what do you think everyone, KubuntuDapperBeta or DapperBeta/Kubuntu ?
<Lure> Tonio_: since kpowersave 0.6.0 is not released for debian yet, I have to name package -0ubuntu1?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't understand
<Riddell> jjesse: depends if it shares any material with DapperBeta
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't understand what ? I was talking about the review of kio-apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think the package needs to be modernised if we break the standard debian sync and provide a 0ubuntu1 package
<jjesse> Riddell: well it will have the same look/feel
<Lure> Riddell: I think DapperBeta/GNOME and DapperBeta/KDE would be best ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: why?  we always want to keep the difference from debian as small as possible
<Riddell> jjesse: if it's a complete article in itself go for KubuntuDapperBeta, if it only shows the kubuntu changes and refers to DapperBeta for non-GUI changes then go for DapperBeta/Kubuntu
<Riddell> or what Lure says
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum..... I was told in the past that we can be synced, but if we provide an 0ubuntu1 package, and break the sync, it is better to fit with ubuntu requirements....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that can be discuss and maybe I'm wrong.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I got big NO sometimes because of this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you suggest to keep sync with debian instead ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well what are you suggesting to change?
<Tonio_> Riddell: compat and debhelper version, debian/copyright misses (c) informations, there is a file renamed bia a dpatch patch which is really ugly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of little things that would make the package getting a NO if it was NEW
<Tonio_> so unless the quality insurance is different for an update compared to a NEW, I don't see how I can give a yes to this, that's not logic....
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't go changig packaging unless there's a need for it, it makes sync harder
<Riddell> manual syncing in this case
<Tonio_> Riddell: then should we sync the debian package manually without any modification ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, there's kubuntu specific changes in that package
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but renaming a file via a patch (and that the kubuntu specific) is really crappy....
<Riddell> Tonio_: I seem to remember there's a good reason for it though
<Riddell> what's the file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kio-apt.png.uu
<Tonio_> in debian/
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it doesn't cause any problems I'd rather not change it just now, feature freeze and all that
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: well maybe I'm a bit more strict 'I've been teached by allee and dholbach ^^)
<Tonio_> s/more/too much
<allee> Tonio_: don't get weak!  :)
<Tonio_> allee: lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I take note for the future, that it is better to keep closer to the debian packaging in that case ;)
<seaLne> does anyone know how to import a gimp pallete (the ubuntu one) and how to use it?
* seaLne swears as gimp crashes when he is messing with the pallets
<yuriy> Tonio_: "<Tonio_> Riddell: it is true it doesn't "fix" anything, and doesn't provide any major improvement...."
<yuriy> Tonio_: 
<yuriy> Kaffeine Changelog for 0.8.1:
<yuriy>  * fixed: system:/media urls
<yuriy> Tonio_: "fixed: system:/media urls"
<Tonio_> yuriy: does it work ?
<yuriy> Riddell: if that's true it might be worthwhile
<Tonio_> yuriy: I tested and that didn't work for me ;)
<yuriy> Tonio_: i havent tried it yet will test
<Tonio_> yuriy: thanks :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: and what about (see #kubuntu-fr), disappeared option for disabling suspend ?
<Tonio_> OdyX: I think it is managed differently now
<Tonio_> or fixed in the code
<Tonio_> anyway I never got suspend using it, even for 2 ours
<Tonio_> OdyX: according to marseillai that doesn't work.....
<Tonio_> OdyX: what about you ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: it doesn't even work...
<OdyX> maybe connected with powersaved
<Tonio_> OdyX: anyway, it will not go in dapper, so........
<OdyX> powersaved ?
<OdyX> or kaffeine ?
<marseillai> kaffeine
<Tonio_> OdyX: probably both :)
<jjesse> ok created KubuntuDapperBeta and have like two lines on it, but i need to do more work
<Lure> Tonio_: talking about powersave - I just uploaded kpowersave 0.6.0
<Lure> I think we are ready to ask for UVF exception 
<Lure> should I open bugs or will you do it?
<Tonio_> Lure: I have lots of work actually.... I'm not really available to work on kubuntu until friday......
<Tonio_> Lure: did you upload to ubuntu before asking for UVFe ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ne, to your repo... ;-)
<Lure> s/ne/no
<Tonio_> Lure: ah good ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: and therefore, I don't have my laptop anymore, so I can't test the software....
<Lure> Tonio_: I will open UVFe bugs for powersave & kpowersave and then we will see ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: great ;)
<seaLne> what are the kubuntu colors?
<Tm_T> what? KOffice released?
<Tm_T> aah, just 1.5 ...
<freeflying> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> http://koffice.org/
<Tm_T> but here, KWord: 1.6 alpha
<Riddell> Tonio_: where?
<Riddell> seaLne: blue and blue with a shade of blue
<Tonio_> Riddell: ?? was that for Tm_T ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> Riddell: what where
<Riddell> oh boy, new k3b
<Riddell> Tm_T: kword 1.6 alpha?
<Tm_T> Riddell: svn :)
<seaLne> Riddell: which blues
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm, as usual, testing and debugging
<Tm_T> should do couple test days with Krita again
<Riddell> seaLne: we don't have a palette but see the logo on KubuntuArtwork
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.tm-travolta.net/blog/?p=7
<Tm_T> no idea if that works in 1.5
<Tm_T> atleast in 1.6 branch it's fixed
<Tm_T> should blog about desklist too
<yuriy> Tonio_, Riddell: system:/media seems to be fixed for me in 0.8.1, at least it doesn't do the copying to tmp thing. and the program is much more stable overall imo, hasn't crashed yet
<Riddell> yuriy: ok, that's a good reason then
<Tonio_> yuriy: is that fabo's package ?
<Tonio_> yuriy: last time I tried, the system kio wasn't fixed for me
<yuriy> I compiled it myself, didn't try the packages
<yuriy> i don't know how to package things myself, any helpful links to learn?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think this was with 0.8.0 and not 0.8.1
<Lure> yuriy: I have started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Tonio_> Lure: true, I didn't test 0.8.1
<Tonio_> Lure: but the problem was supposed to be fixed in 0.8.0 I think
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I remember that - maybe 0.8.1 has a fix of a fix ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<yuriy> dvd works. but i think it needs an eject button.
<Tonio_> yuriy: what about suspend ?
<Tonio_> OdyX told me it didn't work for him.......
<Tonio_> yuriy: I mean he doesn't have the option, and it doesn't seem to be implemented by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to revy this ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2244
<Tonio_> s/revy/revu
<yuriy> umm sorry what do you mean. stand-by while playing something in kaffeine? i've never tried suspend/standby since I don't have a laptop
<yuriy> audio cd works, it doesn't in kscd.
<Tm_T> kscd is err, unmaintained
<Tm_T> should do replacement for KDE4
<Lure> freeflying: congrats!
<freeflying> Lure: thanks
<Tm_T> freeflying: yay!
<yuriy> is kscd installed by default? if audio cd's work fine in kaffeine, there is really no need for it esp. if it's unmaintained
<freeflying> Tm_T:  :)
* Tm_T doesn't even know what's going on
<yuriy> some problems with this kaffeine: there is a "Rip CD" button that does seemingly nothing and there is also an "Encode..." button that tells me no audio encoders were found.  Kaffeine compiled with oggenc and lame support, and I don't see any configuration for encoding in the program.
<robotgeek> freeflying: congrats :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: thx
<Tm_T> ah, freeflying is new member! hooray!
* Tm_T is slow
<yuriy> also, even though i'm playing a CD, the playlist view still has the name of the last file I played scrolling against the top
<robotgeek> can anyone spare a moment to explain some stuff about QProcess? 
<freeflying> Tm_T:  heh
<yuriy> opening files from system:/home still doesn't work. but that thing is just really broken. good thing the home icon now points to the correct /home/user
<marseillai> [22:25]  <Tm_T> kscd is err, unmaintained ---->> as is KRFB
<Tm_T> marseillai: krfb?
<marseillai> yes! vnc kde server!
<marseillai> it is old and un-maintained!
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> aah
* Tm_T doesn't use vnc
<Tm_T> never even tried
<marseillai> and has some bugs
<marseillai> really usefull
<Tm_T> well, ssh has been enough
<Tm_T> like now, using atleast three computers
<Tm_T> you think I'm running this irc client in my own pc? ofcourse not =)
<yuriy> krfb is rather nice, too bad it is unmaintained
<marseillai> yes but pretty useful when you have multi os network....
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> marseillai: you have other gods than Linus ?!?!
* Tm_T grabs his Stroustrup's C++ -bible nad waves it over his head
<Tm_T> s/nad/and
<marseillai> me? not! my parents and sister yes! my school too! :s (hopefully my parents are in conversion phase)
<Tm_T> hehe
<yuriy> Tm_T: yes, my poor unenlightened family who yell at me when I install linux on the living room computer. last time i went home, i ran realvnc on it to use my computer instead until krfb crashed.
<Tm_T> yeah, other os's would be good, but again, I'd use ssh from those to linux anyway =)
<Tm_T> and most of other os's cost money
<Tm_T> like Zeta, ~70 
<marseillai> Tm_T: exactly the same bug that mine : https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/39046
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<yuriy> marseillai: what's exactly the same as yours (other than mine, i already said so)
<Lure> should diffstat work for debdiff? It does not report stats for individual files in diff...
<Riddell> should do yes
<Lure> Riddell: I get
<Lure> [22:57]  <Tm_T> like Zeta, ~70 
<Lure> [22:58]  --> claydoh has joined this channel (n=clay@65.99.187.238).
<Lure> [23:02]  <-- claydoh has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<Lure> [23:04]  --> claydoh has joined this channel (n=clay@65.99.187.238).
<Lure> [23:04]  <-- claydoh has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<Lure> [23:06]  <marseillai> Tm_T: exactly the same bug that mine : https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/39046
<Lure> [23:06]  <Ubugtu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Lure> sorry
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39046
<Lure> I get 1 file changed, 28244 insertions(+), 24450 deletions(-)
<Lure> but 260 files are listes in diff...
<Riddell> hmm, dunno then, I've not tried it
<Riddell> try lsdiff maybe
<Lure> I will do it on unpackaged source tree...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-09
<jhutchins> Sorry for the test guys, probably should have said something here first.
<jams> manchicken- ever work at a place called edventions?
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> For 4 months.
<manchicken> Had to quit though.  Killed my health commuting so much.
<manchicken> I was living on the south side of Chicago, and commuting to Skokie was like 2-2.5 hours commute one-way.
<jams> Thought so,  your name look familiar
<manchicken> Did you?
<jams> yeah i was there for a year or so, till they were bought out
<manchicken> Didn't know they were bought.
<manchicken> Were you there when I was?
<manchicken> I thought that edventions just tanked.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I didn't get much respect there.
<jjesse> evening
<manchicken> Boss was a great guy, but he treated me like an intern.
<manchicken> Later found out he was paying me not much better than an intern.  heh
<manchicken> jjesse: Howdy?
<jjesse> howdy
<jjesse> dang it got my virtual machines all messed up
<manchicken> What did?
<jjesse> i did
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Don't you hate it when things break and it's all your fault?
<manchicken> That never happens to me.
<manchicken> Especially not with adept ;)
<manchicken> Which reminds me...
<manchicken> I should be hacking right now.
<manchicken> I tell you, bzr is definitely growing on me.
<jjesse> bzr is soemthing I haven't really learned yet
<jams> yeah steve is a decent guy.
<jams> anyway gotta run...
<manchicken> jams: Later.
<manchicken> Have fun.
<manchicken> jjesse: It's very similar to svn and cvs.
<manchicken> More svn than cvs
<jjesse> yeah i know i use svn all the time w/ ubuntu-docs stuff
<jjesse> what i need to do is figure out hows to host some doc work i want to do in bzr
<ryanakca> push it to lp...
* ryanakca gets the link
<jjesse> ryanakca: i read a blog entry on how to do it, just need to get it done :)
<ryanakca> http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<ryanakca> ah, kk
<jjesse> thanks for the linke again anyways
<ryanakca> takes a grand total of about 17 seconds
<ryanakca> only thing I wish about bzr was that it was even faster
<ryanakca> it's faster than what it used to be... but... still not as fast as I'd be hoping
<ryanakca> might just be my slow computer though :)
<jjesse> ok
* ryanakca gets back to his icons
<jjesse> thanks ryanakca
<nixternal> what is the status on kde4 packages for feisty?
<nixternal> is it going to happen?
<jjesse> i thought at one time the libs would be there but there wouldn't be setup or something like?
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the ones going into universe?
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<nixternal> hiya jjesse and Hobbsee
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I just want to sudo apt-get them if possible instead of trying to build them again from svn
<nixternal> last time I tried they wouldn't build on Kubuntu for me
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nixternal the last snapshot is in universe
<nixternal> from SVN
<nixternal> is it
<nixternal> well I will be darned
<Hobbsee> but that's not the latest SVN - that was snapshot three
<jjesse> nixternal: is that so you can do doc work?
<nixternal> jjesse: that and work on KHelpCenter
<jjesse> nixternal: ah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i dont think anyone's had the time/manpower/motivation to do daily, or weekly builds and publish them in a repo
<Hobbsee> we could rpboably do that on imbrandon's machines though, if we anted
<Hobbsee> wanted
<nixternal> hrmm, that would be cool
<nixternal> weekly snaps
<nixternal> I am getting tired of constantly rebuilding it on my bsd box
<nixternal> alrighty, get kde4 now, thanks for letting me know they were in universe Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> it's quite out of date though
<jjesse> nixternal: maybe soemtime this week you can help me learn how to work on documentating kde4 :)
<nixternal> jjesse: sure thing
<jjesse> nixternal: the official ubuntu book is being translated into japanese :)
<nixternal> tis a pain right now, we are going to dive in hardcore here in the next month
<nixternal> nice, how did that book turnout and when do I get my copy ;p
<jjesse> nixternal: ok i'd like to help :)
<jjesse> book turned out nice and you get your copy as soon as i do :P
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> none of my stuff made it in :(
<jjesse> well suggestions you made to parts made it in
<nixternal> well ok then :)
<jjesse> and a lot of corrections you made
<nixternal> I want to do a KDE distro review
<nixternal> I have been downloading all of the top KDE distros
<nixternal> my intertubes are plugged
<nixternal> heh, Konsole is about the only thing that worked in KDE4
<nixternal> the shutdown dialog is quite nice in KDE 4 thus far
<Lathiat> so the dialog to escape from it is the nicest portion? :)
<nixternal> heh, that and the run dialog (alt+f2)
<nixternal> I am not expecting much yet until sometime this summer
<yuriy> would be cool to get koffice 2 builds too
<yuriy> really curious to see some of the stuff i've read on planetkde
<nixternal> annma said end of this month I think
<Hobbsee> yuriy: indeed.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: if you feel like writing a script to do it....cvsbuilddeb and such are good
<manchicken> Time to see if I can find a reason why the sorting isn't working anymore.
<yuriy> right now is hw 24/7 (rendering a blender animation right now.. yes, that's hw)
<nixternal> manchicken: also, with adept, when you click the details while it installs, the size box that pops up is annoying as hell
<manchicken> Yeah, I agree... though that's a lower priority IMHO.
<yuriy> manchicken: don't remember if i've asked, what do you think of bug 44165?
<ubotu> Malone bug 44165 in adept "cannot examine update details after end of updates" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44165
* manchicken reads
<manchicken> CRAP!  I need to get them to use my AmericanAirlines frequent flyer miles account with the Spain trip.  heh
<yuriy> manchicken: basically is it possible to get the show last dpkg run option in the updater?
<imbrandon> i'm going to bed, but yea i'm all for setting up some scripts for kde4 snaps on the buildd's ( i'll look into the details tomarrow )
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nixternal ^^
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool, thanks.  and svn konvi
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> imbrandon: rock on!
<manchicken> yuriy: I'd have to put some serious research into that one.
<manchicken> yuriy: I found the fix for the sorting issue.
<manchicken> I put something out on the mailing list to ask if it was intentional..
<manchicken> It looks awful intentional.
* yuriy doesn't know what the sorting issue is
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you remember when we looked at openSUSE and how they had the search feature in KHelpCenter working?
<nixternal> well, with 10.3 it doesn't work anymore
<nixternal> heh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  that'd be right
<nixternal> oh wow, the SUSE Konqueror main window (sysinfo:/) is nice, and it auto-updates as well
<manchicken> Yeah, I don't like how they didn't put it in the menu though.
<manchicken> It shouldn't be that hard to pull sysinfo into kubuntu though :)
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> and create a cool front page like that, but I don't think we want to differentiate or deviate away from the KDE look to much, but I don't know 100% though
<nixternal> so, the 2 things that would I like are 1) Konqureror sysinfo:/ and 2) the YaST layout and idea (an all-in-one control center) which I think is just a slight step up from System Settings
<nixternal> other than that, kickoff, themes, kbfx (look wise) does not even appeal to me whatsoever. Kubuntu +1 :)
<nixternal> I just don't get why we are higher on distro watch than the other KDE setups
<nixternal> I think people like the Mepis and PCLinuxOS setups because it is by far the closes thing to Windows ootb with all of the non-free stuff
<nixternal> Mepis and PCLinuxOS, even at their latest releast versions aren't as updated nor as lean and mean as Kubuntu
<nixternal> Mepis releases this week (today?) with KDE 3.5.3 and 2.6.15 kernel
<nixternal> I am guessing they are still releasing off of the Dapper release though
<crimsun> nixternal: makes sense from a support perspective
<crimsun> it is our LTS.
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> dunno though, I think Kubuntu has churned out the best KDE implementation I have used, and I know I am probably biased, but...
<nixternal> I thought Slackware was my all time favorite, Kubuntu is slowly removing that "favortism" I have always held
<nixternal> my poor desktop has 8 different distros right now. Grub now offers "wtf?"
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> Fedora Core 7, they have been saying how bad ass it is going to be. I dunno about you, but if you haven't changed your icon theme in like 10 years, something is wrong
<nixternal> FC7 has amazing artwork though. I could sit there and stare at the stock wallpaper all day
<crimsun> we were discussing this in -motu earlier, actually
<yuriy> thing that's always got me about other distros like fedora are the fancy splash screens. usplash is looking better ever release, but still..
<nixternal> I like the openSUSE usplash if that is what you want to call it
<nixternal> Fedoras splash for GDM and KDM are still the same, just slightly different colored
<nixternal> now the new login windows for KDM and GDM are slick, but they remind me to much of Aero
<yuriy> i mean the pre-dm splash screens like usplash. fedora's looks nice
<nixternal> oh ya, it does look nice
<nixternal> and I like their Grub splashes as well
<nixternal> I liked the openSUSE 10.2 one that had the Christmas splash
<nixternal> that was cool
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hi giangy
<allee> Lure: digikamimageplugins 2:0.9.1-3 in now debian unstable with an lost-alpha-channel fix.  I assume a sync should be okay.  I can check tomorrow
<allee> bbl
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<freeflying> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying!
* ryanakca curses kolab
<Hobbsee> what's it doing?
* Hobbsee is impressed with ktorrent, though
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I've been trying to get a server set up with kolab for the past 2 weeks
<ryanakca> it alwais fails....
* ryanakca wonders
<Hobbsee> :(
<ryanakca> Could I set up a poll for the kubuntu-members team to figure out which of the following groupware services in kontact they prefer?
<Hobbsee> dont think polling actually works
<ryanakca> http://kontact.org/groupwareservers.php
<ryanakca> not yet?
* ryanakca knows it used to work... Seveas had a poll for the ubuntu-irc team to elect some kind of council a while back
<ryanakca> but then, I probably don't have the required 'permissions' to set one up for the team on LP, since I'm not an admin for the team
<Hobbsee> well, it sorta does
<ryanakca> ah :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... *makeshift poll*, would you prefer http://www.egroupware.org/ , or http://www.opengroupware.org/  as the Groupware server for k-devel?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<crimsun> the latter, hopefully.
<crimsun> just my nonsensical $0.02
<crimsun> "open" is a useful buzzstring
<ryanakca> crimsun: yeah... both are open... hmm... I'll try both out :)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/downloads.php.diff  <-- didn't know if you seen this yesterday, this fixes(cleans) up the downloads page on the website
<Riddell> nixternal: applied, thanks
<nixternal> groovy
<sebas> Riddell: Any chance I can get an updated powermanager still into Feisty?
<sebas> I fixed some low-hanging fruit
<nixternal> Riddell: I will work to make the Dapper section the same when I get some more free time, possibly here soon with the next release
<Riddell> sebas: if you have a patch probably
<sebas> Riddell: The last two revisions of powermanager contain those changes, among them a crash on startup (just committed)
<giangy> sebas: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/102345 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102345 in kde-guidance "kde guidance does not display cpu frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sebas> giangy: Yes, most probably HAL not getting it, too intrusive to push now anyways.
<sebas> Mail sent, CC: kubuntu-devel.
<sebas> Running out for dinner now.
<sebas> :* every1
<Tm_T> ryanakca: hm
<ryanakca> hey Tm_T
* ryanakca ditched kolab
<ryanakca> we're going for egroupware now... an opensource one based on phpgroupware
<ryanakca> debian has packages for it! Much better than all those 2 year old rpms for kolab
<Riddell> debian has packages for kolab too
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I'm trying to find groupware solution to my needs too
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nods*... but, they're "unsupported" :(
<Tm_T> ryanakca: my problem is, I have Kontact and MS Mobile Outlook, guess which one is the picky one
<ryanakca> hmm... that's hard...
* ryanakca scratches his head
<ryanakca> dunno
<Tm_T> ryanakca: well, very hard, looks like I sell this crap and buy some Linux device instead
<ryanakca> yeah
<Tm_T> but that's not yet so I do need some way to sync calendar
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should just get those data files and do some parsing, info is in plain text in middle of binary, or so it was when I looked it last time
<Goliath23_> hi
<ryanakca> hey Goliath23_
<Goliath23_> what is the kubuntu-way of configuring a dsl connection with connection sharing for the lan? I have my own iptables script that sets forwarding and used pppoeconf to configure the dsl provider. also knetworkmanager shows the connection but doesn't auto connect at startup. I'd like to know how the "normal" user is supposed to configure it. maybe I can look into the functionality if it's not there yet?
<ryanakca> you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<Goliath23_> hm. I don't have problems setting it up myself with hooking my iptables script in the if-up.d directory. so the question is: is there already a GUI for that in feisty (knetworkmanager) or is that a planned feature maybe?
<Riddell> knet /might/ do it, but it's not maintained
<Riddell> otherwise, no we don't really
<Goliath23_> that's a pretty common use case I think. and since knetworkmanager handles DSL connections (at least here on my feisty) it seems logical to add the functionality for connection sharing, too, right? that would involve: 1. setting /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1
<Goliath23_> 2. something like $iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $public_if -j MASQUERADE
<Goliath23_> and setting the static ip address of the lan-network adapter to somthing like 192.168.0.1
<Goliath23_> do you think that feasable? who is the maintainer of knetworkmanager?
<fdoving> Goliath23: guidedog does the forwarding part pretty well.
<fdoving> needs to be installed though.
<fdoving> it's a simple gui.
<Goliath23> fdoving: I'll take a look, thanks#+
<mhb> hm, does the new launch feedback intend to replace the old one?
<Riddell> mhb: there's no new launch feedback
<mhb> Riddell: well I meant the new one in Feisty
<Riddell> mhb: there's no new launch feedback in feisty
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-10
<Tonio_> hello
<yuriy> hi Tonio_
<Jucato> hi Tonio_, hi yuriy
<Tonio_> hey yuriy, Jucato
<Tonio_> hum, that booting issue is really annoying....
<Tonio_> Jucato: didn't you talk about that previously ?
<yuriy> booting issue and sound issue...
<yuriy> things have really gone downhill since beta
<Jucato> Tonio_: booting issue?
<Tonio_> Jucato: 1 minute to wait at boot time for the network, if you boot without any cable pluged in
<Tonio_> Jucato: isn't that confirmed issue ?
<Jucato> oh not from me...
<yuriy> oh that. i was thinking my desktop won't boot booting issue
* Jucato was out the whole week since wednesday
<Tonio_> Jucato: are you unpluged when you boot ?
* yuriy has been staring at blender for 3 days because he doesn't listen to directions
<Tonio_> yuriy: is there a bug report for this ?
<Tonio_> yuriy: I think you or someone else talked about that recently
<yuriy> Tonio_: not that i know of :o which thing?
<Jucato> Tonio_: plugged (most of the time)...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, that.  yes, there is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and dupes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: solution is to remove everything except the lo lines from /e/n/i and let nm handle it all
<yuriy> i'm unplugged when i boot but i haven't really noticed a slow down, i just figure it's always slow to boot up
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, sounds more like a workarround than a solution
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what will happen on a new install out of the box ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's slow, if eth0 doesnt come up while on boot
<manchicken> http://www.debian.org/vote/2007/platforms/sho <-- I find this article to be ignorant and border-line offensive....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no need to comment the eth0/1 lines ?
<manchicken> This kid keeps calling others control freaks merely because they have the control and he does not.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: have a bug id please ?
* Tonio_ notices he won't have internet access for 2 weeks.......
<Tonio_> I'm leaving my appartment tomorrow
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont have it at the moment, but it's on the milestone list.  you do need to comment / remove everything except lo
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where aere you going?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: same city, Orlans, but bigger appartment
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just hope there will be a real solution
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> it worked for all the dev cycle.... there is no reason that cannot be fixed
<Tonio_> I have an interview for a job tomorrow... very interesting one, for me and ubuntu eventually
<Hobbsee> indeed.  no idea what actually broke
<Tonio_> let's see what happens
<Hobbsee> actually, i found taht every single time with the live cd
<Hobbsee> for dapper, edgy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dhcp client is supposed to work in the background afaik
<Tonio_> works foreround now
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: empty /e/n/i will not be an issue when network-manager supports ip settings
<Tonio_> shouldhappen soon, version 0.7 I guess
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<Tonio_> I'll try to fix dolphin today for good integration (correct merging for konq services like ark)
<imbrandon> re
<Tonio_> I'll need to demonstrate this at the uds, as I'll propose to switch to dolphin for the file manager
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<yuriy> Tonio_: to kde3 dolphin?
<Tonio_> yuriy: yup :)
<Tonio_> yuriy: for smooth transition to kde4
<Tonio_> of course there are limitations with kde3 dolphin, so I need to look at what can be done
<yuriy> but hasn't most dolphin development gone into kde4?
<Tonio_> for example konqueror services like ark don't seem to work
* yuriy installs dolphin
* yuriy looks in the bottom right corner of dolphin
<yuriy> if i didn't know that already, it'd be pretty scary
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> Dolphin looks neat...
<manchicken> But I'm not convinced if I like it more than konq for kde3 stuff.
<manchicken> It's gonna take over in kde4 though, right?
<Tonio_> manchicken: yup
* Jucato will definitely still use konq in kde4
<yuriy> Tonio_: would it be maybe possible to get kde4libs and some kde4 applications in feisty+1? then we could have for example kde4's dolphin. or i guess that wouldn't work just because of diskspace if nothing else
<Hobbsee> so then we'll have a separate web browser and file browser, presumably
<manchicken> If dolphin is better I'll use it... but I am concerned that dolphin will not be as functional.
<manchicken> I would love to be prooven paranoid on that :)
<Tonio_> yuriy: providing both kde4 and kde3 libs would take a lot of space on the cd
<Tonio_> hard to make it possible I think
<Jucato> manchicken: it won't be as functional compared to the stuff that konqueror can do, but on most things it will be equal, since they'll be using the same components (specially kio)
<yuriy> btw would it be legit to tell people who rant about wanting to have firefox by default that it can't be done anyways becaus of disk space?
<yuriy> what I see in dolphin that's good is the sidebar. but konqueror's metabar should do as much as dolphin's sidebar, it just needs some work
<Jucato> s/some/lots of
<Hobbsee> yuriy: of course.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you can use that for most apps, and you can talk about all the extra dependancies that would have to be added as well.
<yuriy> Jucato: why lots? what's dolphin's sidebar do that's so fancy that's not in the metabar?
<yuriy> all i'm seeing right now is the metabar has a couple less actions
<yuriy> and a little bit screwd up formatting
<yuriy> but otherwise looks much better
<ScottK> Is there anyone here familiar with klamav?  I'm trying to triage bugs and there are multple (8) sigsev reports on the curren klamav built.  I can't replicate it and don't know enough to know if these have a common thread or not... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klamav/
<Jucato> yuriy: well, metabar is indeed fancier and themeable... but 1) opening more than 1 sidebar simultaneously is a bit tricky. 2) there are some performance issues on my end...
<yuriy> Jucato: why would you need more than one sidebar? how would you use them? it would just display the same information..
<yuriy> but dolphin's sidebar does do some nice stuff like display music tags, i think that could be added to the metabar
<Jucato> yuriy: see the current screenshots for Dolphin. you can have a "bookmarks/places" + tree view + info
<Tonio_> ScottK: I am why ?
<Jucato> and dolphin's sidebars are not restricted to one side of the window only :)
<yuriy> Jucato: I think that's all a matter of changing from a sidebar to the new qt4 thing dolphin uses (forget what they called it)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm concerned that we took a late update from Debian Experimental (for good reasons - clamav 0,90 compatibility), but there is a significant issue with it due to the number of crach reports.
<yuriy> it's kind of ugly though, aesthetically i prefer the sidebar with the multiple tabs that people seem to hate for some reason
<Jucato> yuriy: which is a lot of work I think. the sidebars in Konqueror don't work the same way they do in dolphin
<Jucato> yuriy: I for one don't like the current konqi sidebar... that's some pixels of horizontal space wasted, imho
<yuriy> hmm is model/view the qt4 thing i was referring to?
<Jucato> isn't that a programming concept thingy?
<Jucato> model-view-controller?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you get my response to your question?  I see you bounced off the chanel for a moment in there...
<Tonio_> ScottK: possibly not :) my internet connection sucks :)
<ScottK> [01:57]  <ScottK> Tonio_: I'm concerned that we took a late update from Debian Experimental (for good reasons - clamav 0,90 compatibility), but there is a significant issue with it due to the number of crach reports.  How's that coming through?
<ScottK> crach/crash
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum I'm using it for long and I didn't notice any crash with it
<Tonio_> ScottK: are bug reports with klamav due to previous version ?
<yuriy> hehe "Dolphin meat must taste delicious to hungry trolls."
<Tonio_> ScottK: we recently updated to latest klamav since there was compatibility issue with current version of clamav
<ScottK> No.  All the new version and they continued after I fixed the freshclam problem in clamav
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum.....
<ScottK> Tonio_: I saw that and these are all with the new version.
<Tonio_> ScottK: shit ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: need to see if there is a fix for this version :)
<ScottK> It's still the same version in Debian.  I didn't look upstream
<Tonio_> ScottK: currently looking
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks like failing when using the ~/.kamav/database
<Tonio_> ScottK: possibly corrupted database ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm just testing klamail and that juste seems to work here
<Tonio_> would be interesting asking the users to remove the local cache and try again...
<ScottK> If I could recreate it, I could tell you.  It all works for me too.  I was hoping someone who knew stack traces would be able to figure it out.
<ScottK> Can you at least tell if those are dupes or not?
<Tonio_> ScottK: the klamail sigsev issues are dupes, yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: will tag them as dupes on launchpad
<Tonio_> not the other ones......
* ScottK is hopeless at C stuff - can do Python and packaging, so he really hopes you can take a good look at it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: neither am I :'(
<ScottK> Oh.  Maybe Hobbsee will appoint someone to fix it?
* Hobbsee appoints ScottK for fixing everything
<ScottK> Well you'll have a long wait 'cause I suck at GUI stuff and C and klamav is both of those things.
<ScottK> I already fixed pysol from crashing today, so it's been a good bug fixing day.
* Hobbsee was blogging.  
* Hobbsee reads
* ScottK is playing pysol, just to make sure.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mhb> Riddell: there is, the "New Icon Launch Effect" described on Herd 5 news page, for example ... that can be considered launch feedback, I guess
<Jucato> mhb: KDE uses "launch feedback" to refer to something different (bouncing cursor)
<mhb> Jucato: okay, "click feedback" would be more appropriate
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> selection feedback? hm...
<Jucato> yeah click feedback probably
* Hobbsee bored
<mhb> sorry for bothering then
* Hobbsee hates electronics assignments...
* Jucato can't imagine Hobbsee w/ electronics assignments
* Hobbsee isnt good at electronics
* Jucato is pretty good at getting himself burned in electronics :)
<Riddell> mhb: ah yes that.  what was the question again?
<imbrandon> mhb, not really, it takes place when you launch an app, not only click one ( hit alt+f2 and run something too )
<Jucato> imbrandon: I think he was referring to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd5/Kubuntu#head-eb2e8f6a56996df3b69bc2d6b8cb7e94b1de9966
<imbrandon> right but thats tied into the launch feedback ( e.g. bouncing iirc )
<Jucato> it is? I have launch feedback disabled and it still works
<Riddell> it's not
<Jucato> actually it's the "Visual feedback on activation" setting in Mouse module
<imbrandon> not sure
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<Riddell> hola chico
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<jsgotangco> "hola chico"
<jsgotangco> :D
<Jucato> hi Riddell, imbrandon, Hobbsee, jsgotangco!
<Hobbsee> hi spam
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<jsgotangco> lol
<Jucato> hehe :)
<imbrandon> mmmm WoW + Kubuntu = love
<jsgotangco> you made it happen?
<imbrandon> made what ahppen ?
<jsgotangco> have WoW running in Kubuntu
<imbrandon> yea for a long time now, its very simeple
<imbrandon> simple*
<jsgotangco> hrmm wonder if i should try it on guild wars again
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install wine  , wine /path/to/Installer.exe
<imbrandon> works great
<imbrandon> no extra configs etc needed
<vprints> any progress with Bug #91545 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 91545 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Riddell> vprints: afraid not
<vprints> who's 'area' is it ?
<Riddell> _Sime
<vprints> Right now, after enableing second monitor, both monitors loose their resolution settings and the graphical displayconf wont launch at all after that
<vprints> it's rather serious
<vprints> why it changes reso for the first monitor at all?
<vprints> it shouldn't do that
<vprints> of course i know where is xorg.conf and where and what i should change there, but usual user don't know that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's chico actually mean?  babelfish defines it as small
<Hobbsee> or boy
<Hobbsee> ahh, chica is girl
<Tonio__> .nick Tonio_
<Tonio_> oups ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<vprints> Bug #105125
<ubotu> Malone bug 105125 in kde-guidance "After enableing second monitor guidance crashes on every startup and graphical display manager crashes immidiately when launched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105125
<vprints> it is also a bug of display configuration utilite
<Tonio_> grmpf.......... sucking internet connection
<asyd> hmm tonio is not here
<Jucato> he's here now :)
<asyd> it's magic :)
<asyd> hello Tonio_, how are you ? I hope you took lost of rest this week end 'cause I have a lot of work for you ! :)
<Tonio__> :'(
<Tonio__> I can't wait for my new ISP :'(
<Tonio__> 15 disconnection since this mornign
<Hobbsee> eek!
* Riddell hugs screen
* Jucato doesn't have a screen to hug :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that requires the use of irssi though...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yeah I should consider using irssi on my webserver...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's my problem indeed.... I prefer the comfortable konversation :)
<Tonio_> I may consider cracking one of those wireless networks arround
* Jucato wished his sister left this laptop with the wireless card intact!!! :/
<Hobbsee> smart
<jsgotangco> Jucato: you can always purchase a wifi keyfob
<Jucato> jsgotangco: I'll take advantage of the warranty first :)
<Jucato> the hard part is actually going there :/
<jsgotangco> so you mean the actual hardware doesn't register at all?
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Hi Jucato ;-P
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> jsgotangco: on XP, it says the device won't start.
* Jucato is a wireless and networking noob...
<jsgotangco> right click and enable? heh
<jsgotangco> check device manager for a faulty driver? heh
<Jucato> yeah that's what the device manager on XP says.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: salut
<Tonio_> Riddell: salut ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: already got my response, so it's okay :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell: what's your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/61946?
<ubotu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,In progress] 
<Jucato> still missing :(
<Riddell> I'm uncomphortable with adding code this late in the release
<Hobbsee> Riddell: me too, but it's data loss, and it's very small.
<Hobbsee> and it's been wroking fine here.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, all it is is adding a dialog box, which doesnt go away until the unmount is done.
<Riddell> got .debs to test?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: finally fixed ?????????
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got the binary file - fdoving had it on that bug report, iirc.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: work around, anyway
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah :(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but that's better than nothin, that's really major issue
* Hobbsee checks backscroll
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ping?
<Tonio_> I just can't understand kde just answers "wait for kde4" on that point
<Tonio_> that's critical bug damn........ and it's been there for almost a year
<Hobbsee> [Mon Apr 9 2007]  [00:55:35]  <fdoving> Hobbsee: please test http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_media_mounthelper
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Tonio_ ^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no way I can do it now..... my appartment is beeing visited in one hour
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my free time will be veeeeeeeeeeeeery short in the next 10 days.... sorry :(
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> (chmod +x it, and move to /usr/bin)
<Hobbsee> it's working fine here.
* Hobbsee notes Riddell went strangely silent
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you want/think you need more testers for that?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: more testers would be great.
<Hobbsee> but we've had 2 people test it wtih no ill-effects
* ScottK will ask in #kubuntu-testers then...
<Hobbsee> and it's just a new box, that's all.
<vprints> Sebas, around? =)
<Hobbsee> [01:08]  [Whois]  sebas has been idle for 4 hours, 44 minutes, and 37 seconds.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: pong.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: see backscroll
<fdoving> yeah, seen.
<fdoving> it's working nicely for me.
<ScottK> fdoving: Since it's your fix, why don't you ask in #kubuntu-testers for more people to test...
<fdoving> i'll subscribe kubuntu-testers to the bugreport.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ScottK not sure that you have time.
<Riddell> they do
<fdoving> Riddell: we do?
<Riddell> it'll need testing even if you convince me to upload it
<Hobbsee> sheesh.  with that being said, i've got the feeling that all is lost, and that Riddell is just a big ogre.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> how so?
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell's going to pull the same as her bastard of a boss.
<Hobbsee> (who only gets that title because he threw a hissy fit like he was 3 years old)
<Riddell> dunno what did he pull?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how on earth are we supposed to convince you?
<Riddell> keep poking me until I give in?
<Riddell> I'm compiling it now
<Hobbsee> decided that because he didnt get to serve on the register that he wanted, because i'd counted it, instead of taking either of hte other two free registers, that he wouldnt bother to server for over half an hour.  while the number of people just grew and grew and grew...
<Hobbsee> then came whinging about how everything was taking so long - yes, that's what happens if you increase the front end's workload to the point where they cant get everything they need to done - they have to stay back, and you have to let them out.  learn from this!
* Hobbsee continues to radiate hate at the guy in question.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm.  could do that.  *poke poke*
<Riddell> I'm happy to take any register
<Hobbsee> well, similar.  not exactly the same :P
* Jucato wonders how Hobbsee will poke Riddell around in UDS :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dunno.  to be decided.  i'll bring elky, and the aussie girls can terrorize everyone else.
<Jucato> rofl
<Hobbsee> seeing as 2 aussie girls == double trouble.
<vprints> patch works for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: +1 worksforme
<Hobbsee> ah, there :)
<Riddell> fdoving: where does the dialogue get hidden?
<fdoving> Riddell: when it's parent exits.
<fdoving> there is a quit() in a QTimer::singleShot somewhere.
<fdoving> that quit() hides the dialog.
<Riddell> fdoving: right
<glatzor> Riddell: there are even more widgets with broken unicode chars in software-properties-kde
<glatzor> Riddell: Furthermore it still does not make use of all the existing translations
<Riddell> glatzor: aye, I know.  not sure if there's time to fix it before release though :(
* Hobbsee night all!
<glatzor> Riddell: do you have got a vague idea why the translation does not work globally?
<Jucato> g'night too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont forget abotu that bug :P
* Jucato goes to bed
<glatzor> Riddell: I also asked carlos to take a look at it
<Jucato> ooh new bot? abotu? :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> glatzor: the strings aren't extracted from the .ui file for one
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tested, working fine here too
<Tonio_> Riddell: although it doesn't prevent from the udev errors if you unmount too fast
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixes 50% of the issue, better than nothing :)
<Riddell> what's the udev errors?
<fdoving> Tonio_: can you please test http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_media_mounthelper_r2 (md5: f6f0160efa1b7cbb20d81f5e3056f8d9 ) - i made it modal, that way the umount doesn't start before the dialog appears.
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me show you
<Tonio_> Riddell: error message complaning that the device is in use blabla
<Tonio_> fdoving: nice
<Tonio_> fdoving: anything you can do to workarround http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture10.png
<fdoving> Tonio_: did it appear before the actual umount for you?
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum let me retest, I didn't sas the difference in fact :)
<fdoving> copy some data around.
<Tonio_> fdoving:  second message is what happens if unmount process is too long
<Tonio_> second issue sorry
<Tonio_> Riddell: I said udev, I meant ioslave :)
* Tonio_ is just tired :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: that's when something is using the device.
<fdoving> when you umount.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep
<fdoving> i can probably hack mediamanager to umount with the -l flag.
<fdoving> but i don't want to do that for feisty.
<fdoving> not sure about the sideeffects.
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum true
<Tonio_> fdoving: appart from that issue, it is nice
<Tonio_> when I wait a bit longer to unmount, your dialog appears first
<Tonio_> just perfect
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you copy some files to the usb-device and umount? did you compare the two binaries? notice any difference?
<Tonio_> nope
<fdoving> ok.
<Tonio_> allee: digikam desktop files still have utf-8 issues
<firephoto> fdoving: I just tried the r2, copied 700M to the stick, safely removed when it was done, it waited about 15-20 seconds then that window that Tonio_ showed popped up with the umount dialog behind it. clicking ok it did unmount.
<Tonio_> allee weren't that supposed to be fixed with latest version ?
<Tonio_> firephoto: yes, that's realy annoying
<Tonio_> fdoving: another solution
<Tonio_> fdoving: is there a timer for that error ?
<allee> Tonio_: mhmm? I thought you applied the patch to the kubuntu pkg
<firephoto> i had left a konq tab open showing the usb drive though so i guess it was expected.
<fdoving> Tonio_: no, it appears when the program returns it.
<Tonio_> allee I did, but it looks like your package overwritten mine :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum okay :/
<Tonio_> allee my email isn't even in the changelog now :)
<fdoving> firephoto: did the umount dialog pop up before the error?
<allee> Tonio_: but your name should be. Checking ...
<Tonio_> allee looks like merging with debian forgot to keep the ubuntu patches :)
<allee> Tonio_: kick Lure! ;)
<Tonio_> argh.....
<firephoto> fdoving: all I remember seeing was the error window, i poked around and noticed the dialog behind it.
<Tonio_> allee btw it might be too late to upload for just a simple fox like that now !
<fdoving> firephoto: ok.
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't it ?
<allee> Tonio_: digikam seem to need a new upload.  I found today lot's of complain that the tile-cache patch is (horrible) broken  (bug 102912)
<ubotu> Malone bug 102912 in digikam "newest caching algorithm patch broke image editor" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102912
<firephoto> fdoving: i just tried it again after copying some smaller files, 2 x 50M, and there was the long pause, then the dialog, and the device was disconnected.
<Tonio_> allee perfect, can you ping me so that I'll add my patch to your upload
<Tonio_> allee okay ?
<allee> Tonio_: I've your utf8 patch in my local copy already
<fdoving> firephoto: ok. thanks for testing, i'll see what i can do about the delay before the dialog appears.
<Tonio_> ho nice :)
<Tonio_> allee just ping me if Riddell isn't out there to upload then :)
<allee> Tonio_: okay
<allee> Tonio_: strange. To which digikam version did you add you utf-8 patch?  Was this already pre 0.9.1?
<Tonio_> allee I think beta
<Tonio_> allee hum nope, was still 0.8.X
<Tonio_> fdoving: no, the error dialog only appears when the error dialog doesn't come
<Tonio_> fdoving: note that clicking okay unmounts the drive in any case, error dialog or not
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe it would be interesting just to remove that error message, I can make tests
<Tonio_> fdoving: fancy testing this ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: looks like the unmount is forced in any case, so........
<Tonio_> fdoving: and no, at least here the unmount dialog appears after the kicker thing shows up and the cursor moves
<Tonio_> firephoto: can you confirm that even with the error message, the device is unmounted ?
<Tonio_> firephoto: if so maybe we can just simply avoid the dialog and test if there is any data loss
<firephoto> Tonio_: yes it did unmount but i looked at it for a minute or two.
<Tonio_> firephoto: yup
<Tonio_> fdoving: fancy testing removing the error dialog ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: i can confirm it's unmounted anyway. and i know what does that.
<Tonio_> fdoving: so we can get rid of the error then ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: sure. not a problem. hang on i can make a binary for you to test.
<Tonio_> that would change anything from the users perspective ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: please do, I'll test
<fdoving> Tonio_: well.. i'm only afraid of other errors. this is just one.
<Tonio_> fdoving: shouldn't your doalog appear at the very begening ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: in the current case, it just appear by the end...
<fdoving> Tonio_: i'm having it appear as soon as i can.
<Tonio_> fdoving: okay ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: can you just test for the error and avoir that one ?
<fdoving> i'm still trying to make it appear earlier.. but without much success so far.
<fdoving> yes. i'll make a binary for you. hang on.
<Tonio_> there is probably an error code or something no ?
<Tonio_> yup, thanks :)
<Tonio_> can wait a few minutes, friends at home :)
<vprints> is makeing a debugging package complicated?
<Tonio_> I'll probably only feedback in an hour or two :)
<vprints> is making a debugging package complicated?
<fdoving> Tonio_: are you sure we don't want that error message? it's basically saying the device is in use.
<fdoving> Tonio_: if i'm in the middle of copying one file to the removable device, and try to safely remove, it should give me an error.
<fdoving> if we disable that error message, we wont get one in cases like that either.
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is horribly frightening for the average user
<fdoving> Tonio_: so trying to umount with some process active should just do nothing?
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah I agree
<Tonio_> but it is kinda rare that some people unmount in the middle of a copying process :)
<Tonio_> at least unmounting when the copy looks like finished may happen way more often
<Tonio_> fdoving: what if you unmount in the middle of the copy process ?
<Tonio_> it'll unmount anyway
<Tonio_> you just won't get the error report, but the copy will give an error
<fdoving> no, it'll give you an error.. and exit.
<fdoving> the copy will not be affected.
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum will it ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: well I don't know what to favor
<Tonio_> but beeing prompted that the device is in use everytime you wanna unmount after a "finished" copy
<Tonio_> that's evil, sounds bloated
<Tonio_> and annoying...
<Tonio_> fdoving: can't we just "test" ?
<fdoving> sure.
<Tonio_> I'll give an honnest feedback :)
<Tonio_> objective one
<firephoto> i just copied, removed, got the error window, the copy finished, ok = unmount. dialog was behind the error window.
<firephoto> fdoving: actually.. i take that back. I did a safe remove during the copy progress, that created an instant error with the unmount dialog behind it, the copy dialog was still progressing. i clicked ok to the error message after the copy dialog was gone, but I see the usb stick is still mounted.
<fdoving> it is.
<fdoving> the safely remove process is two stages.
<fdoving> first it tries to umount with 'dcop kded mediamanager umount <device>'
<fdoving> if that fails it saves the error message.
<fdoving> then it tries to 'kdeeject' the device.
<fdoving> then it shows an error message if that fails too.
<fdoving> but i suspect something is wrong there.. since somehow kdeeject finishes with a non-0 error code, but manages to umount anyway.
<Riddell> nixternal: please eye over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades for the Kubuntu stuff
<fdoving> Tonio_: what do you think about changing the text in the progress dialog to "Umounting failed" or something like that on fail?
* yuriy looks puzzled at bug 104604
<ubotu> Malone bug 104604 in kdebase "[feisty] [kubuntu] Konqueror don't show navigation bar" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104604
<Tonio_> fdoving: so the user will be told that it "failed" but when he clicks on "OK", unmount is done ? :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: you really want to get the user lost or so ? ^^
<firephoto> yuriy: i've seen that when the profile got corrupted or something between versions changed slightly. I can't remember what fixed it though.
<fdoving> Tonio_: well.. got any other suggestions?
<Tonio_> fdoving: testing without the error, and test deeply including unmounting during copy ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: and compare which issue is the most annoying :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: no ?
<firephoto> fdoving: is there any way to cancel the unmount if the error dialog pops up and Ok is clicked? that would make the behavior consistent
<fdoving> firephoto: i'm looking at that now.
<fdoving> Tonio_: i'll make a binary for you to test.
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_media_mounthelper_no_error_tonio  - md5: ca3a39a63d99c349a07e6ff247e2c627
<fdoving> i haven't tested it. the error should not appear. tell me if it does.
<Tonio_> super thanks :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: will test and feedback toonight
<_StefanS_> evening !
<fdoving> Tonio_: i have a "umounting failed" version too. does not display error message, but changes the progress dialog. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_media_mounthelper_dialogerror - md5: bbca68cea403bfa62591f292214e2934
<fdoving> firephoto: you can have a look at that too, if you're interessted.
<Tonio_> fdoving: will test both thanks ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: I will eye that over and work on it this evening when I get home. Looks good thus far
<firephoto> fdoving: kio_media_mounthelper_dialogerror just gives me the "Unmounting failed." repeatedly after I safely removed during a copy.
<firephoto> fdoving: heh, as I typed that it unmounted on it's own with that dialog showing.
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> repeatedly, as in more than once?
<firephoto> yes
<fdoving> that's weird.
<firephoto> i just did it again, delay before the failed dialog shows, but it did unmount
<fdoving> yes, but the "failed" can't show more than once per safely-remove, that's not possible.
<fdoving> i'm rewrinting more of the program now.. tryting to improve it.
<firephoto> ok. the repeatedly was me doing a safe remove more than once since it wasn't unmounting.
<fdoving> firephoto: around?
<fdoving> Tonio_: please test http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_media_mounthelper_r3 - md5: 1dd60dc19336971f2dbe6eb2feee2fad
<fdoving> Tonio_: the latter only used kdeeject for everything. i somehow thing the progressdialog is displayed faster.
<allee> Lure, Tonio_: fwiw: how do you prefer you digikam changelog entries be merged in debian:  as a section starting with [ First Last ]  or with '...  Thx to First Last of kubuntu for the patch'  or ...
<Lure> allee: whatever...
* Lure is only partially online due to motherboard failure on laptop :-(
<allee> Lure: does not sound like fun.
* fdoving is waiting for his new latitude.
* allee enjoys the speedup between a Macbook pro and a Dell D600 
<Lure> allee: it is under warranty, but it will take some at least two days to get replacement board
* Lure is now on borrowed laptop with kubuntu in vmware ;-)
<fdoving> any of you using the intel graphics chip with dualscreen?
<fdoving> i depend on it supporting mergedfb.
<allee> pah it was the large-zoom-fix that broke digikam imageeditor not the tile-cache-fix.
<Lure> allee: yep, tile cache fix is fine and simple
<Lure> allee: will you prepare packge for upload?
<allee> Lure: yeap. I'll create a debdiff ...
<Lure> allee: great
<Tonio_> fdoving: downloaded, will test
<Tonio_> fdoving: but I have to prepare my tomorrow's interview...
<Tonio_> feedback tomorrow probably :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: ok. i belive we would need this uploaded tomorrow to have it in feisty.. if approved.
<Tonio_> fdoving: sure
<Tonio_> fdoving: i can test this tomorrow afternoon, about 2 pm
<Tonio_> then we'll ping jonathan
<Tonio_> fdoving: what workarround for the error dialog has the latest binary ?
<fdoving> ok. i won't be around before ~1700 CET.
<fdoving> _r3 simply does not try to umount via dcop first, it uses kdeeject only.
<Tonio_> fdoving: so no error ?
<allee> Tonio_: debdiff attached to bug 102912  (please check french translation. I had to merge by hand).  I'll assign the bug to you okay?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102912 in digikam "newest caching algorithm patch broke image editor" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102912
<Tonio_> fdoving: then I'll send my feedback by email
<Tonio_> alleeokay I'll upload tomorrow
<Tonio_> fdoving: your email ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: not sure what's in the binary i uploaded to you.. but there will be an error, either "Unmounting failed." or something like that. but the idea is to only make a small error, and now it won't first give you an error, then unmount anyway. if this gives you an error it doesn't unmount at all.
<fdoving> Tonio_: frode@ubuntu.com works.
<fdoving> Tonio_: .. and yes, the small error will be inside the progress dialog, no new boxes popping up.. atleast that's the plan.
<Tonio_> okay
<firephoto> fdoving: I did the remove while copying thing, i get the kde eject failed message then "The device was sucessfully unounted, but could not be ejected" but it's still mounted.
<Tonio_> that'll be strange for the users, but that's better than without the patch....
<fdoving> firephoto: ok. i know what's wrong then.
<firephoto> and it won't safely remove now unless it will work after the kio_file processes timeout.
<fdoving> you know what.
<fdoving> I prefer the latest debdiff currently attached to the bugreport for feisty.
<fdoving> then users will just have to get used to waiting a few seconds before safely removing.
<firephoto> ok, it worked after i closed the open tab but that might be a coincidence....
<fdoving> thiago just told me kdeeject isn't enought in all cases.
<firephoto> hmmm.. i didn't do anything and the "media plugged in" window appeared.
<fdoving> it doesn't handle HAL mounts correctly etc.
<firephoto> ... and it mounted again. strange.
<fdoving> probably because kdeeject doesn't handle HAL mounts correctly :)
<fdoving> We can investigate further for feisty+1, but i don't want to upload something that -can- work to feisty.
<fdoving> bbiab. bed(kid);
<firephoto> is that the r2 one?
<fdoving> firephoto: that's the kio_media_mounthelper one.
<Riddell> fdoving: so, what should I upload?
<fdoving> Riddell: if you ask me, this http://librarian.launchpad.net/7218673/kdebase_ubuntu19_ubuntu20-safely_remove_progressidalog_withprogress_and_quittimer.debdiff
<fdoving> Riddell: but, as you can see from the comments in the bug people think it appears a little late.
<fdoving> i have not been able to reproduce the error message in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/47
<ubotu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,In progress] 
<fdoving> kdebase_ubuntu19_ubuntu20-safely_remove_progressidalog_withprogress_and_quittimer.debdiff is the conservative choice. nothing really changes, we only have that popup in addition to the default behavior.
<fdoving> so it's certainly not worse than default even though the popup is a little bit slow.
<fdoving> i don't want to introduce huge rewrites this late in the cycle so it's the best i can do for now.
<bdmurray> Sometimes the guidance-power-manager applet shows up as not part of the kde system tray.  Has anybody else seen this?
* ScottK has not.
<bdmurray> It's weird, I don't know how to "put it back" either.
<fdoving> bdmurray: close it and re-start guidance-power-manager
<yuriy> bdmurray: with beryl?
<fdoving> that way it should find its way back to the systra
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-11
<ryanakca> Riddell: if you're still awake, could you please rename kolab.kubuntu.co.uk to groupware.kubuntu.co.uk ?
<ryanakca> mhb: Tm_T: ping, got the test server up
<jjesse> wow lots of updates
<bobesponja> hey all
<jjesse> hiya bobesponja
<bobesponja> I'm  giving feisty a try
<jjesse> is it working right for you?
<bobesponja> pretty much
<bobesponja> digikam is crashing though, I did rm all  all the config files
<bobesponja> jjesse: does digikam work for you?
<jjesse> bobesponja: hjave
<jjesse> d'oh
<jjesse> bobesponja: haven't tried it and have no digital camera on me
<bobesponja> jjesse: just start it, it crashes on start
<jjesse> bobesponja: it opens for me fine
<bobesponja> ok
<Jucato> opens fine here as well
<bobesponja> I think I know, I remember I compiled it myself a while ago, I'll try a make uninstall
<jjesse> i hate hiccups
<bobesponja> cool, after unsermake uninstall my old installation and reinstalling digikam, it works fine again :)
<jjesse> i hate hiccups
<nixternal> ewww unsermake is evil
<jjesse> i thought nixternal was evil :)
<nixternal> well of course
<Jucato> unsermake is probably the lesser evil :D
<nixternal> hardy har har
<nixternal> Riddell: I went ahead and made changes to the Kubuntu Upgrade stuff in the FeistyUpgrades page on the help wiki
<fdoving> Riddell: around? please don't upload that kdebase thing. i have a better solution if kdialog is installed by default.
<fdoving> Riddell: please have a look at the last comment in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946
<ubotu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,In progress] 
<fdoving> Riddell: the wrapper makes the progressdialog appear at once, the errors on unmount will still be there as we use kio_media_mounthelper, we could of course do some magic with other shell commands like pumount etc. if that's desired.
<fdoving> off to work. bye.
<jetsaredim> why is there no /etc/modules.d?
<vprints> Do some strings in adept still come from libadept ?
<LeeJunFan> sssh! she just joined - don't talk about her any more :p
<LeeJunFan> mornin' Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi LeeJunFan
<ryanakca> http://demo.egroupware.org/egw-head/login.php     much better than Kolab :D
<ryanakca> except most people will probably be using Kontact..
* ryanakca --> school
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> is there support for "Mustek BearPaw 2400TA Plus" scanner in (K)ubuntu's sane?
<alleeHol> dinosaur-rus: if sane supports it, kubuntu supports it ;)   But this sort of question for #kubuntu not #kubuntu-devel
<dinosaur-rus> ok
<dinosaur-rus> where should Feisty be finally released? :)
<ScottK> dinosaur-rus: No development discussion about Feisty should be in #ubuntu+1
<ScottK> No/None
<ScottK> No/Non (urgh)
<dinosaur-rus> uh
<dinosaur-rus> it seems to be a hard day for some people :))
<dinosaur-rus> well, I won't disturb you... anyway, I need to reboot after big packages update ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Mez> or someone who can tell me where an options dissapeared to
<Mez> kate
<manchicken> anybody else noticing that knetworkmanager is getting confused when you have wireless available but you're plugged in?
<manchicken> I just got bit in the ass by bug #78491
<ubotu> Malone bug 78491 in network-manager "network-manager insists on connecting to wireless network, even if wireless option is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78491
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<nixternal> Riddell: did you take a look at the changes I made to the Kubuntu sections of that upgrading wiki page/
<Mez> Riddell, neve rmind, I found the option
<Riddell> nixternal: will do once I get back to X
<nixternal> ahh, who needs X ;p
<nixternal> I need to find out who is hosting the US archive servers and get them to move to something better
<nixternal> it is sad when I can get a better download from Australia than I can the US
<crimsun> err, aren't forster and prat hosted in the UK datacentre?
<nixternal> crimsun: is that where we are getting our downloads from?
<nixternal> Canada serves better at times as well
<crimsun> nixternal: run host over us.archive, then whois the IPs
<crimsun> granted I could be waaay off, but I'm fairly certain the datacentre's not in the USA.
<nixternal> United Kingdom, so you are correct
<ScottK> Given DMCA and US patent law (software patents), that's probably a better place for it.
<nixternal> well, seeing as some of the local university servers have repos, I just need to find out which ones
<jeroenvrp> I'm testing the upgrader, but something goes wrong or something is not clear to me!
<jeroenvrp> during configuring it gives a dialog, asking to restart ssh, fetchmail, etc
<jeroenvrp> pressing enter, only makes the (block)cursor go one line further
<jeroenvrp> so I'm stuck in the configurationprocess
<jeroenvrp> during "configuring libssl"
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test RC candidates https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<Riddell> ** test RC candidates https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I am testing the upgrade process from edgy to the current feisty
<jeroenvrp> or was your topic-change not meant for me?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: please do
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: what version of KDE do you have?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: it is a edgy system
<jeroenvrp> no extra repos, updated as well
<Riddell> groovy
<jeroenvrp> anyhow
<jeroenvrp> I now just uses the commandline
<jeroenvrp> maybe it was related to the fact that I first triied it over ssh
<jeroenvrp> so forget it
<ScottK> If you were trying to do it over SSH, that would definitely explain it.
<jeroenvrp> I thought so
<jeroenvrp> I'm going to test the RC's
<jeroenvrp> on a laptop
<jeroenvrp> promedion
<jeroenvrp> something I should know?! or write down!?
<jeroenvrp> where to download the RCcand-iso's!?
<gnomefreak> jeroenvrp: read /topic
<jeroenvrp> gnomefreak: yes I know, but I dont see any download link
<jeroenvrp> or should I log in?>
<gnomefreak> they might not be finished yet
<jeroenvrp> I thought they where, because Riddell asks us to test
<gnomefreak> my connection is maxed out atm
<gnomefreak> im looking but taking forever to load page. forever == >4minutes
<gnomefreak> did you check kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> looking for beta 5 or rc1
<jeroenvrp> yes I did
<jeroenvrp> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/test/45
<jeroenvrp> you should expect it there
<ScottK> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ is where I found it.
<gnomefreak> maybe on the daily images site just look for 20070411
<gnomefreak> i clicked on wher ei think it is but again taking forever
<ScottK> That's what the text on the site says.
<gnomefreak> i was thinking under testing schedule
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> where is the daily images site?
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<jeroenvrp> ha
<jeroenvrp> I should have know :-)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> ?
* ryanakca scratches his head
<ryanakca> no clue
<Tm_T> 02:54 < ryanakca> mhb: Tm_T: ping, got the test server up
<ryanakca> Ah, yes
<Tm_T> don't tell me I'm slow
<ryanakca> http://89.16.161.77/egroupware/
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> it'll have a domain eventually, just need to figure a few things out about that part... (aka, which one to use)
* ryanakca gets pass
<Tm_T> I can't help testing tonight, but some other day maybe
<Tm_T> maybe tomorrow when I hopefully am in work
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> What's a big new "feature" in kubuntu feisty?
<fdoving> universe and multiverse on by default, dist-upgrader-tool, better adept, new versions of most software.
<Daskreech> Riddell: Ping
<Daskreech> Mez: Which option?
<Daskreech> fdoving: do we have one click media install?
<fdoving> Daskreech: one click media install? I don't understand what you mean.
<Daskreech> fdoving: Or codec install
<fdoving> ah..
<fdoving> yes i belive so.
<Daskreech> I forget how Ubuntu markets it
<fdoving> we did have that for edgy too.. iirc.
<Daskreech> fdoving: But no One click Wobbly windows?
<fdoving> or atleast an attempt.
<fdoving> no, ubuntu have that.
<fdoving> but i don't think it works very well.
<fdoving> it's a checkbox that replaces the default windeco with compiz.
<Daskreech> Well in two releases we wll probably have kwin_composite on by default
<fdoving> lets hope so.
<fdoving> personally i don't like the idea of making it easy for the user to break (make his system unusable to himself) with ticking an checkbox.
<Daskreech> Well it does have a timer to revert
<fdoving> ok. good.
<fdoving> didn't have that when i tested it a while ago.
<Daskreech> Hopefully some artists can give kwin_composite some love
<bdmurray> Riddell: ping
<jeroenvrp> when I choose dutch as install language it offers me the dutch keyboardmap, it should offer US international (with deadkeys) - 99% of dutch users use this
<ryanakca> fdoving: thanks
<ryanakca> Daskreech: we have one click media install in the install-mp3 script for amarok
<Daskreech> ryanakca: That's not really what I was talking about
<ryanakca> ah... well, you can probably add a link to it in KMenu, one way or the other...
<ryanakca> have a package just for it, ship it in k-d-s, or something of the sort...
<Daskreech> Well what about wma
<Daskreech> or movies
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-12
<giangy> hi manchicken, seele, lnxkde
<manchicken> Howdy
<Riddell> bdmurray: pong
<Daskreech> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> ...
<Daskreech> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> honk
<Daskreech> How do you invoke the update manager ?
<Riddell> follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Daskreech> Suppose that does not work?
<bdmurray> Riddell: sometimes the kpowermanager applet becomes undocked from the systray have you seen a bug about that?
<Riddell> which part does't work?
<Riddell> bdmurray: I have not
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> update-manager -d
<Daskreech> Not that part
<Riddell> that's ubuntu
<Daskreech> well some people delayed upgrading
<bdmurray> it happens with adept too
<Daskreech> When they were ready they couldn't find out how to get the upgrade prompt
<Riddell> Daskreech: the upgrade prompt went away when the packages in feisty-proposed went away, but you can run the tool manually as now described by that help page
<Riddell> bdmurray: does this happen spontaniously or on startup?
<giangy> http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/ibiblio-announce/2007-April/000174.html mh.
<bdmurray> Riddell: sometimes after logging in
<Riddell> hi Arby, thanks for doing the testing today
<Arby> no probs
<Arby> since your here I have a question
<yuriy> bdmurray: with beryl??
<Riddell> bdmurray: I'm entirely unsure, there shouldn't be any recent changes in that systray code
<Arby> Riddell: doing an erase disk install I've just hit bug #99908
<ubotu> Malone bug 99908 in ubiquity "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99908
<Arby> Riddell: exact same symptoms just now
<Arby> I've tried the fix suggested by Colin Watson but it isn't working this time
<Arby> Riddell: does that constitute a show stopper?
<Riddell> Arby: wibble, not sure
<Riddell> Arby: heno did say that erase disk worked for him
<Arby> Riddell: yes I saw that
<Riddell> I can't go around erasing any of my hard disks alas
<Riddell> Arby: do you have scsi disks?
<Arby> I'm happy to try stuff if you can make any guesses
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> maybe that's the issue
<Riddell> probably cjwatson can help more than I can
<Arby> OK I'll try and find him in #ubuntu-devel.
<Riddell> he'll be asleep just now
<Arby> ah, yes.
<Riddell> you could install ubiquity-frontend-gtk and see if that works or not
<Arby> I can try, I didn't know I could install while running a liveCD.
<Riddell> should be able to
<Riddell> if you have a good amount of swap
<Arby> I'll give it a go
<Arby> should I comment on the existing bug or file a new one.
<Riddell> existing one
<Arby> OK
<flaccid> is it ok if you get rid of !baddevice / wacom ?
<flaccid> please
<Riddell> no, people want to use tablets
<flaccid> then write a detection or something
<Riddell> patches welcome
<flaccid> i don't have the ability
<flaccid> its stuff like this that for new users makes kubuntu look bad
<Riddell> it would look worse if their graphics tablet didn't work
* Riddell beds
<flaccid> like i said write a script
<jjesse> wow i was wondering why you were up so late :)
<flaccid> i would but i dont have the ability
<flaccid> other operating systems don't have a problem handling this transparently
<firephoto> # Change to  # /dev/input/event   # for USB  heh, it looks like it takes some manual user interaction anyway unless you have some really old hardware.
<flaccid> for example i've been helping in #kubuntu for over a year now. i've helped people that with the wacom issue at least over a 100 times
<flaccid> it gets in the way of a lot of things. new users think they have errors or they package install failed. some have even gone to the extent of a reinstall to try to fix it.
<flaccid> "this is just so people who have wacom tablets can use them"
<flaccid> "wtf does that have to do with me, this is not a wacom tablet"
<flaccid> :)
<ArtMoonik> hello, I have some problems with my Feisty, konqueror and kopete don't work
<ArtMoonik> it means that konqueror can't access at any http sites
<ArtMoonik> whereas I can browse my ftp
<ArtMoonik> firefox works for the sames sites where konqueror doesn't
<jjesse> its been awhile since i download a kubuntu cd, but is there a reason that it is now just a dvd and not a cd?
<flaccid> i guess you guys are asleep. i'm sure you'll read my messages and action when you are awake :)
<stdin> jjesse: there are CDs and a DVD
<jjesse> stdin: must have missed it at relases.ubuntu.com
<dandel> jjesse, hey know which person maintains the us mirrors, because it's missing some of hte dev and debug packages completely... lol.
<jjesse> dandel: no i don't
<stdin> dandel: that info should be on launchpad somewhere
<ScottK> The US mirrors are pretty notorius for being unreliable.
<ScottK> There are other mirrors - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Hobbsee> !staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> But staff already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about staff yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> damned bot
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> !-staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> it's broken
* Jucato BASHes ubotu
<Jucato> break it even more!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> sebas: ping?
<Hobbsee> sebas: we appear to have borken icons for your newest upload of g-p-m
<Hobbsee> it's showing as charging, yet the tooltip (which is correct) says the battery has about 35%
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<manchicken> I never noticed anybody telling me not to put the sorting stuff back into adept.
<manchicken> Does anybody know why it was disabled?
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
* Jucato didn't know it was disabled until a few weeks/days ago
<Hobbsee> we appear ot have icon botchups...yay
<nixternal> hey, is there anything new for the RC tomorrow?
<Jucato> and with just 8 days to go :)
<nixternal> or please tell me that the RC is being pushed back a day or 2
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the big freeze is tomorrow
<Hobbsee> apparently
<Jucato> ah well... *apparently* :D
<Hobbsee> nixternal: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023552.html is the thing i've heard
<nixternal> hrmm, I need to go through the commits
* Jucato admires nixternal for the work he's putting into these release notes
<nixternal> I have been so busy I have almost forgot about them
* Jucato also hopes that we could have an almost complete release notes starting feisty
<nixternal> what do you mean by that?
<nixternal> I am working on the PHP for the release notes now
<Jucato> a sort of compilation of the major changes in Feisty
<Jucato> feature changes, that is... like compiling the changes mentioned since Herd 1
<nixternal> oh, hmm, maybe I can add a link to a txt file displaying all the changes, or make up a wiki page to do that
<Hobbsee> err.....this si not good
<Jucato> nixternal: for now... that would probably be ok :)
<Jucato> but maybe in the future, we could put it in the main docs as well for offline reading
<Jucato> (who knows, maybe I'll be able to help in feisty+1 :D)
<nixternal> hey, please tell me that when I build the next docs package with all translations it will be able to get in before release
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i would assume so...
<nixternal> whew, I hope so. I am hoping to have a package with some translations this week. This has been a horrible translation release for Kubuntu-docs
* Jucato somehow feels a bit inadequate knowing that he isn't able to do doc work :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i cant either
<Jucato> ah but you do packaging... maybe I'll feel better when I can really do something more than just user support :D
<Hobbsee> user support's also very useful :P
<Jucato> oh yes... but it's getting monotonous for me (and that's not good...)
<Hobbsee> indeed.  why do you think i stopped doing it?
<Jucato> hehe :P
* Jucato will probably just schedule a time for doing user support so that he can focus more on studies...
<giangy> 'morning
<nixternal> Kernel (2.6.20-14), K3b (1.0), OpenOffice.org (2.2.0), and Guidance
<Hobbsee> hi giangy
* Hobbsee ugh's at -motu
<nixternal> those seem like 4 good updates to talk about for this set of release notes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm sure there's more :P
<nixternal> well, I just went from 3/23 until today
<Hobbsee> nixternal: new basket, maybe, but that's in universe
<Hobbsee> ahh
<nixternal> and those stood out
<nixternal> ya, I kind of went for Main
<nixternal> I will fill it with content tomorrow
<nixternal> So, I have the website release notes to do, wiki release notes for RC to do, and translations for Kubuntu docs to do
<nixternal> this should be fun, and done by Sunday!
<nixternal> OK, for feisty+1, it is time to get into more dev work
<Jucato> hm... I guess the 3 nvidia drivers wouldn't be put into the release notes (for Kubuntu)
<nixternal> getting to do some c++ triage with KTorrent just wasn't enough to satisfy my hunger
<nixternal> I actually got to fix a security whole from Breezy to Feisty
<Jucato> a whole security? wow!
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> !info kdar edgy
<ubotu> kdar: archive data to disc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<nixternal> you had me reread my sentence
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Hobbsee: any ideas about kdar on feisty?
<nixternal> it isn't there?
<Jucato> nope
<nixternal> I just looked, what exactly is it?
<Jucato> !info kdar feisty
<ubotu> Package kdar does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> a backup utility, more advanced than Keep I think
<nixternal> sounds like it would be a KDE Wifi Radar
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> nothing is more advanced than crontab and svn :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> s/svn/git or s/svn/bzr
<Jucato> http://kdar.sourceforge.net/
* Jucato is still searching for a backup solutions/system/strategy... maybe this weekend
<nixternal> I have a script that does 'ls -al --sort=time'. That will then compare the list of dates to the last known backup and if it is different, it gets copied to /bkup and then it will cd /bkup && svn commit -m "date"
<nixternal> it works every now and then, it still needs way more tweaking
<nixternal> I haven't figured out how to just branch ~/
<nixternal> so then crontab will just have to cd /home/nixternal/ && svn commit -m "date"
<nixternal> but then again I don't know if anyone has
<nixternal> I know there is either a spec for the timebased backups of ~/ kind of like the MS rollback feature
<Jucato> nixternal: seen http://kitenet.net/~joey/svnhome/ or http://toykeeper.net/tutorials/svnhome ?
<fdoving> Jucato: not recommended for ~ maybe docs/ - you need to svn add all new files etc. not very nice.
<Jucato> ah.. hm... :)
* Jucato looks for another solution then :)
<fdoving> I use rdiff-backup and backupninja, it's simple and good enought for me.
<fdoving> on my laptop/desktop systems that is.
<ScottK> nixternal: For the release notes, I know a fair amount about mail server related stuff that's changed.  Do you need any inputs for that?
* Jucato tries to think of more KDE-related changes since RC...
<fdoving> whoha.. what's making a "jungle-drum" sound?
<Jucato> O.o
* yuriy is worried about sound being broken this late
<fdoving> it's a sound effect of soem program.. almost scared me to death.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<yuriy> doesn't ubuntu have jungle sound effects? or was that just something during edgy dev?
<Jucato> ubuntu's default startup sound
<Jucato> but definitely nothing scary :)
<fdoving> Jucato: i (belived i) had all sounds off.
<Jucato> oooh jungle drums and unexplained phenomena... sounds like voodoo :)
<yuriy> i finally got around to turning off the annoying error sounds
<yuriy> p.s. those are really annoying
<fdoving> jungledrums early in the morning can be scary.
<fdoving> totaly agree. might be ok if your volume is very very low. mine isn't.
<fdoving> well.. prepare for work. bye.
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm going to be, but I'll read the scrollback if you want inputs.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kdar is broken beyond repair.  doesnt exist
<Jucato> Hobbsee: aaah oh... umm... ok :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: didnt acutally build with the version of dar in the repos
<Jucato> heh ok... not really an important thing for me. just remembered that there was someone asking about it months ago
<Jucato> and that I came across the name of the app while doing my backup searching :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, Lotusleaf
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> my memory fails me again :)
<Jucato> and soon my hearing too! :D
* Hobbsee pokes sebas a bit more
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> hey Jucato
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news for me and kubuntu, you should read your email :)
* Jucato gets curious :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm waiting for Riddell to read before announcing here :)
<Jucato> ah ok ehhehe :)
* Jucato will wait for a few hours :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: bonjour
<Tonio_> Riddell: ca va ?
<Jucato> ooh he's there :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: /me is in a very good news ;)
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ and spins him round a few times
<Jucato> heheh
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Jucato> wonder if the Gutsy Gibbon will make Tonio_ happier :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: no way!
<Jucato> lol! so I guess you've read it :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: to make it simple, I'll be in a few days the second person paid to work on kubuntu
<Jucato> w00t!!!!!
<Tonio_> Jucato: not by canonical, but by linagora
<Riddell> Jucato: hey, how do you know that?
<Jucato> Riddell: motu? :)
<Tonio_> 40% of my working time will be dedicated to kubuntu, based at home :)
* Jucato shakes Tonio_'s hand :)
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<Tonio_> I was so affraid not to have time to contrib once I get a new job......
<Tonio_> that happened to raphink, imbrandon etc....
<Tonio_> I must have a lot of chance
<Jucato> heh now you won't have to worry! it's the perfect job! :D
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you do the other 60%?
<Tonio_> Riddell: various work for linagora
<Tonio_> Riddell: including working on the migration to kubuntu for the french parliament
<Tonio_> Riddell: that also might help kubuntu too
<kwwii> Tonio_: congrats man! you deserved it
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example I had to patch kaffeine for gstreamer 0.10 compatiblity
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll also be added to kubuntu for gutsy
<raphink> Tonio_: heh! I do contrib... Not as much but still ;)
<raphink> all the things I patch here I contrib to Debian or upstream
<Tonio_> raphink: but you lack time, that's what I ment
<raphink> :p
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> I'll have the chance to have enough time to continue the way I did before
<Tonio_> kwwii: thanks :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Tonio_: la paie en plus
<Tonio_> raphink: euh, waip :)
<Jucato> oooh here they go again :D
* Jucato will watch for the scrolling lines :D
<raphink> who goes what?
<Jucato> the french talk :)
<Tonio_> raphink: je sais pas pourquoi, mais il semblerait que Jucato adore lire du franais :)
<raphink> at least I know Linagora has made the best choice for their migration
<raphink> I was wondering who they would hire for this great work
<raphink> and they couldn't choose wiser
<raphink> on dirait bien Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: thanks :)
<Jucato> great choice, great work, great employee :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, hehe i still contrib , just not on irc as much :)
<raphink> :)
<imbrandon> moins kwwii , Riddell , raphink :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: as I said to raphink, I ment "not as much time as they had before" ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<raphink> hi imbrandon, kwwii & Riddell too
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sorry if I wasn't clear :)
<kwwii> hi guys
<raphink> Tonio_: sure, I had much more time when I didn't work
<imbrandon> Tonio_, np, i was just teasin ya a bit
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe
<raphink> but I couldn't pay for my own flat ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, actualy 3rd though, GSI pays me to work on {k}ubuntu too ( 20% of my time )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: oh ! didn't knew that :)
<Tonio_> cool
<imbrandon> ( like i'm actualy at work right now working on some ubuntu stuff hehe )
<raphink> great :)
<Jucato> :D
<imbrandon> btw kwwii did i tell you how much i absolutely love the kubuntu feisty uspalsh ?
<kwwii> imbrandon: good to hear that :-)
<imbrandon> that image alone converted 2 co-workers at home to kubuntu :)
<Jucato> wow! the power of good artwork!
<raphink> yep :)
<kwwii> gutsy should be even better
<imbrandon> it was vista or kubuntu, that usplash + beryl did the trick :)
<Jucato> kwwii: you'll still be on board for gutsy right? :D
<Jucato> ooh beryl :D
<kwwii> Jucato: looks like it
<raphink> did you guys see the beryl+touchscreen video?
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea the bane of my existance right now
<imbrandon> raphink, yea
<raphink> it rocks
<Jucato> was that beryl or compiz? anyway, yeah it rocks! :)
<imbrandon> it is slick
* Jucato will have to try compiz one of these days too...
<larsivi> I'm testing out the next Xorg release (due to bad old intel driver)- how can I make kdm/kde use Xorg from some other prefix (/usr/local in mycase)
<imbrandon> hrm, probably have to modify your path and kdmrc
<imbrandon> not sure 100%
<larsivi> hmm, ok, must try :P
<Tonio_> raphink: url to the video ?
<raphink> atta
<raphink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
<raphink> aprs il y en a d'autres
<raphink> genre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azWRN4kwUGo
* Jucato wonders how much those touchscreen monitors cost... :/
<raphink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LQwLG3HCMM&mode=related&search=
<raphink> this one is nice
<Jucato> oooh very nice
<Tonio_> hum, is the monitor shiped with a cleaning kit ?
<Tonio_> I wonder how much fat on the screen at the end of the day
<Jucato> heheh
<imbrandon> Tonio_, lol
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no eating dinnner at the computer :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I already played with such screens......; nightmare to get them clean
<imbrandon> that would be cool if laptop displays were touchscreen
<ben^> hi, does anybody know, when the 7.04 release candidate images will be available today?
<imbrandon> ben^, no specific time
<imbrandon> just when they are done(ish)
<ben^> ok, thx
<Jucato> if they are done today :)
<allee> Tonio_: is digikam upload postponed to after RC?  Bug 102912
<ubotu> Malone bug 102912 in digikam "newest caching algorithm patch broke image editor" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102912
<Tonio_> allee: no will do today, I wasn't available yesterday as I was in paris
<Tonio_> allee: but that's on my today plans
<allee> Tonio_: k. no problem  Thx.
<imbrandon> seems like the release schedule is all about gnome , no care for when KDE is released, thats why we always run into problems *groans*
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> imbrandon: there shouldn't be a kde release in that dev cycle
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no 3.5.7 planed afaik
<imbrandon> i know but still
<Jucato> the fact that KDE doesn't have a predictable dev cycle doesn't help either :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: +1
<Riddell> kwwii: there's no test results from you on isotesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to upload digikam, closing an important issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you approve ?
<kwwii> Riddell: right, downloading an iso now
<Tonio_> Riddell: Bug 102912
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, although mention it to mithrandir too
<ubotu> Malone bug 102912 in digikam "newest caching algorithm patch broke image editor" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102912
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: pointing out that it's not critical for a release candidate or herd 6
<Tonio_> Riddell: sad its too late to upload kaffeine with gstreamer 0.10 support
<Riddell> way too late
<Tonio__> grmpf.......
<Tonio__> I already said that, guidance-power-manager should insult the user when the battery level goes to zero
<Tonio__> not enought warning in my opinion :) I just ran out of battery :)
<Jucato> aaah... I will be experiencing the joys and pains of power manager/saving very soon :)
<Tonio_> allee: digikam uploaded, mithrandir will approve
<Tonio_> hum, PalmOS switching to linux :) intereting news :)
<allee> Tonio_: great. Thx!
<jsgotangco> Tonio_: i don't think its Access-initiative though, but Palm's previous effort bearing fruit now
<Tonio_> jsgotangco: sure
* Tonio_ reloads kde
<larsivi> do anyone know if xorg snapshots are made into ubuntu debs? I see they are in debian experimental
<Riddell> not by default they aren't
<larsivi> no, I guessed that, more wondered if anyone had ventured to do it - I'm running it directly from git atm - but would rather not do that for too long
<Riddell> imbrandon or anyone: know what compiz-kde does these days?
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> not sure on the compiz side but i can find out
<imbrandon> on the beryl side its a meta package
<imbrandon> Riddell, it will probably be largely replaced by kdwm ( sp? ) from davidr/compiz
<imbrandon> its all kinda in shambles right now with the merge happening
<imbrandon> Riddell, btw , why is there only alternate kubuntu daily ?
<Riddell> erm, why is there a new alternate is the real question
<imbrandon> heh
<MidMark> fdoving: which solution at the end you used for patching usb safely remove bug?
<MidMark> I'm Cimmo :)
<Riddell> mhb: dude! http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/about.html
<Riddell> abattoir: got any summer of code tips for mhb?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<abattoir> hi Riddell!
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee, too :)
<abattoir> mhb: Congrats!
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir
<abattoir> hmm... tips...
<Hobbsee> sebas: here yet?
* abattoir doesn't know what to say :P
<Tonio_> fdoving: ping ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you test out that powermanager fix that you uploaded?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, or at least it didn't break anything for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when my laptop is discharging, i get the "full battery charging" icon
<Hobbsee> correct tooltip, with the correct icon on the tooltip
<Hobbsee> but the icon on kicker is botched.
<Riddell> my machines aren't on feisty just now so I can't confirm yet
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> kwwii: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/  your specs are not yet marked as implemented, don't you care about karma?!
<kwwii> Riddell: hehe, didn't even think about it :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: now they are , thanks for the reminder
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems various forums-type people are confirming that, too
<nixternal> OK, Gutsy Gibbon...I don't know what to say
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> mmm...trippy
<Hobbsee> this si *seriously* broken
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406166
<Hobbsee> it's not showing the time remaining either - only fully charged
<Riddell> Hobbsee: poke sebas
<Hobbsee> Riddell: have been, as soon as i found it.  he's not been here
<Hobbsee> or when he was, i was at wrok
<Jucato> he hasn't been here (iirc)
<Hobbsee> [23:00]  [Whois]  sebas has been idle for 1 hour, 38 minutes, and 27 seconds.
<Hobbsee> so he obviously was somewhere
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> he also posted something on his blog..so he might have been online somewhere :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I confirm, it's broken
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<Jucato> cool that it's broken or cool that it's confirmed? :D
<Hobbsee> the latter :P
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> it's unsettling that it's broken
<Hobbsee> and flights confirmed.  yay :)
<Jucato> yay!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how many hours travelling?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: too many
<Hobbsee> [22:58]  <elkbuntu> now, let me calculate time
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <elkbuntu> 35 hrs for me
<Hobbsee> [23:01]  <elkbuntu> shold still be 32 for you
<Hobbsee> it seems
<Riddell> take a good book
<nixternal> wow!
<Hobbsee> and talk ot elky.  yes
<nixternal> there is no way on earth I would be in the air that darn long
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you have to fly 8 or so hours to get anywhere useful
<nixternal> I hate being higher than 10' anyways
* Hobbsee didnt realise it was that long
<Hobbsee> but it's broken up into sections....
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I didn't realize that either
<nixternal> that is odd, I don't remember flying that long when we went to Australia a few years back
<Jucato> 35 hours?!?!
<Riddell> nixternal: you don't live in europe
<nixternal> not yet at least!
<nixternal> but if my x-wife has her way, we will next year
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i count 29 hours
<nixternal> ya, she said we flew for 26 hours from D.C. to Australia
<Hobbsee> going back might be longer
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I hear there is a large Greek population in Sydney, if you run into um, careful they are seudo-in-laws ;p
<nixternal> hola kwwii
<kwwii> howdy nixternal
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hrm?
* Hobbsee was asked if she spoke greek, today
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> I was asked the same when I was down there
<nixternal> I am like nah, I am just a hillbilly for the states
<nixternal> s/for/from
<kwwii> Riddell: one question: if the live-cd only finds one wireless network (and that is the only network to at all) shouldn't it pick it by default?
<nixternal> my spelling is getting worse every day
<ben^> does the ubuntu installer support dmraid?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm jealous.   living in europe would be fun
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I want to live in either Greece or Spain
<nixternal> my x-wife was raised all over Euripe, so she loves it, and visiting it, I love it
<nixternal> see, I did it again
<nixternal> s/Euripe/Europe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice :)
<nixternal> I seriously thing I had a seizure or something recently. I am switching letters all of the time, but only on IRC
<nixternal> IRC Difingerfumbling Disorder
<nixternal> IDD, I have it!
<nixternal> s/thing/think/ ^^
<Hobbsee> 26 hours, 15 mins coming back
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> that sounds about the same for us to Australia
<nixternal> A great book that I am in the process of reading, William Faulkner, As I Lay Dying
<nixternal> I tried to read the original book, but it was tough, so I have the edited text version, which they claim is Faulkner on training wheels, still a tough read at times, but a masterpiece in literature and philosophy I think
<kwwii> Riddell: if you don't answer I won't fill out the web-form ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: goodness knows, network manager's behavious is a bit of a mystery
<kwwii> Riddell: well, it was still available and it worked when selected, but for a newbie that would be impossible to find
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know if nixternal's langpacks got in, which he was talking about yesterday?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: never heard of them
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, documentation.  not langpacks
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am waiting for a more complete translation first, I will do them this weekend
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahh.   not sur ehow soon you need them done by
<nixternal> hrmm, it seems today
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> and the great thing is, I can't even get into LP to download them
<kwwii> Riddell: I added that as a note to the ISO-testing page (and now I have fulfilled my obligation)
<mhb> yaaah!!!
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Riddell: thanks so much for the good news!!!
<TheInfinity> hello ... has someone heard from a bug with font paths in vncserver packages?
<TheInfinity> because ... i set the font paths to the right value in vnc.conf
<TheInfinity> and vncserver just ignore them
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<Hobbsee> vnc?  not kubuntu specific.  try #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> or maybe #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> and check the bugtracker
<allee> nixternal: about translations.  Would it make still sense to patch into digikam latest translations from kde svn?
<nixternal> it makes sense to me, however I don't know about doing those translations. like I don't know if what is current in SVN may be off sync with what we currently have in the repos
<mhb> allee: translations will be closed at 23:00 UTC
<mhb> allee: upload any .po file before 18:00 and it will get in
<mhb> allee: after that use the online tool
<nixternal> LP is garbage!
<nixternal> mark my word on that at this point in time
<allee> mhb: uhm, that's tights.  Nevertheless thx!
<allee> nixternal: heh, I will not use rosetta for sure.
<nixternal> I need 2 more files and LP keeps choking
<nixternal> I know they aren't doing work on it during the final day before freeze
<jsgotangco> translations direct upstream always has its advantages
<nixternal> we need to rethink our translation process for sure
<nixternal> OMG DIE LAUNCHPAD
<nixternal> I have 1 more translation download and it keeps choking
<jsgotangco> no one's forcing you to use it for translations :)
<nixternal> jsgotangco: umm yes they are for docs unfortunately
<jsgotangco> yay
<nixternal> KDE does a damn good job, as does GNOME with the way they do their
<nixternal> s
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> nixternal: well, I'd disagree
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<jsgotangco> well you *are* upstream at the moment
<nixternal> mhb: with what?
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<mhb> nixternal: depends if you're talking about translation systems or not :o)
<mhb> nixternal: if not then I'm just a confused fellow
<nixternal> well our system is good...but it isn't great, is slow, and now with Kubuntu docs, lets just say a good 50% or more won't be translated because nobody worked on them
<mhb> nixternal: yes, it is slow
<jsgotangco> nixternal: NO PONY FOR YOU
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: NO PONY OR MONKEY FOR YOU
<mhb> nixternal: but on the other hand KDE is quite translated here because SUSE pays people to do just that
<mhb> nixternal: Novell, more exactly
<Hobbsee> please tell me we arent duplicating work translating kde then
<jsgotangco> yeah that would be terrible terrible
<nixternal> Hobbsee: we shouldn't be
<mhb> no
<Tonio_> anyone here already tried peazip ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: yes
<nixternal> it is pretty cool
<Hobbsee> nixternal: good
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> nixternal: yep
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> peazip?  *looks it up*
<nixternal> I have to have a zip app for school on my windows box
<nixternal> it is free and it works with everything
<mhb> nixternal: with the little time for the doc translations, you could expect something like that
<Tonio_> nixternal: looks like more complete ark is.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: link?
<nixternal> Tonio_: that is exactly what it reminds me of
<Jucato> ooh something better than ark?!?! :D
<mhb> nixternal: but you can't blame people for not doing their work
<mhb> nixternal: as translators
<nixternal> sure I can
<mhb> nixternal: ok, I take the blame
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: on kde-apps
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> if they don't do their work, then they are to blame :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: is there a qt/kde frontend ?
<nixternal> mhb: it is all your fault then!!! :p
<Tonio_> nixternal: only gtk references here
* Hobbsee blames nixternal anyway
<Tonio_> nixternal: although it is on kde-apps
<nixternal> Tonio_: I haven't looked..ya gtk is all I have seen
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> I can't remember how I found it
<jsgotangco> one lazy sunday afternoon i bet
<Tonio_> hum qt version is in the work....
<Tonio_> we'll have to wait :)
<nixternal> cool!
<nixternal> alright, seeing as I am late for school, I need to get running really fast :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we've got a name and a schedule for feisty+1, btw
<nixternal> later!
<mhb> nixternal: see you
<nixternal> Ubuntu 7.10 - Tremendously Tonio
<nixternal> oh mhb before I go, IT IS YOUR FAULT ;P
<nixternal> hahaha, kthxbye
* Hobbsee still blames nixternal :P
<nixternal> I didn't walk 5' and heard the beep
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're wanted
<Jucato> nixternal: have you seen this, might be intersting for you translator types :) http://code.google.com/soc/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=85B77CD7BD8B30B1
<superstoned> Riddell: hey, I wonder why there is no link on the kubuntu.org page to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu as it is a pretty nice and visual overview of what kubuntu is, and such info is lacking from the kubuntu page. Linking to the 'what's new' in the latest kubuntu would be cool too. I wonder when/if kubuntu.org gets some love anyway. not that it's bad, but Ubuntu.com got several remakes since kubuntu.org was build ;-)
* Daskreech blames nixternal too!
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> updating to udev 108 is dangerous...
<fdoving> Tonio_: around?
<Tonio_> fdoving: sure :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I just tested your latest solution for the unmount thing
<fdoving> Tonio_: the error you get is a d-bus timeout one.
<fdoving> got your mails btw.
<Tonio_> I still get the error window, wasn't that supposed to be in the unmount dialog ?
<fdoving> the solution to your first problem.. mountpoints with spaces is simple.
<fdoving> Tonio_: no. i didn't go with that for feisty as it will kill all other possible errors too.
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe I just missunderstood you, I thought you would put the dbus error in the unmount window :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: okay
<Tonio_> fdoving: works here, but I had a little issue...... when I get the timeout error, the device becomes locked and I cannot access it
<Tonio_> fdoving: but I have been able to unmount it, btw
<fdoving> Tonio_: ok. there seems to be more issues with this, not just the simple "no umount dialog".
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep, I would suggest to stay with the latest kdebase upload
<Daskreech> is it really called gutsy?
<Tonio_> fdoving: and eventually work for a better solution for gutsy
<Tonio_> fdoving: was that your plan ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: yes.
<Jucato> Daskreech: yes
<fdoving> is it named gutsy?
<Jucato> Gutsy Gibbon
<Tonio_> I just didn't understood the plan concerning the kernel blobs etc....
<Tonio_> will everything be removed from the distro or will that for example be an alternative kernel so that we will be able to easilly "clean" the distro from anything proprietary ?
<jsgotangco> like gnewsense perhaps
<jsgotangco> or gnewsense itself
<Jucato> Hobbsee thinks the latter too
<Hobbsee> thta's a good question.  maybe 2 kernels, on that basis
<jsgotangco> you'll have lots of laptops running ipw not running at all heh
<Hobbsee> ubuntu surely wouldnt get rid of binary blobs by default - mark's not on that much crack.
<Hobbsee> everyone on wifi would look for another distro
<Hobbsee> well, except the purists, who have already left
<jsgotangco> its nice to know this laptop can be purist
* Hobbsee has an intel i3945 wifi card
<fdoving> Tonio_: can you test the new http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kio_umountwrapper ? does that work with keys with spaces in mountpoint?
<dinosaur-rus> can purging the old kernel break something?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: shouldnt do
<dinosaur-rus> well
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: purging kernels not in use will only free disk space.
<Daskreech> Tonio_: You should see the Vista one. The battery just turns red
<dinosaur-rus> please change hooks /etc/kernel-img.conf to /usr/sbin/update-grub and get rid of /sbin/update-grub's warnings :)
<dinosaur-rus> *hooks in
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i've noticed that
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: is there any way to get list of files not referenced by any package (of course, files in /home, /usr/local, etc. should be ignored :) )?
<fdoving> Tonio_: can you, before you safely remove, check 'fuser -vm /dev/device' then safely remove and then directly after getting the error message. check 'fuser -vm /dev/device' again?
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: yes. there is. let me just try to find out how.
<Tonio_> fdoving: cannot right now, but I'll do toonight, sure
<Tonio_> fdoving: sorry but I have things to do outside of ubuntu :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: sure, i'm not trying to get this into feisty so it's not time-critical. feedback by e-mail is very nice. :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: perfect ;)
<asyd> hello Tonio_
<asyd> how are you
<Tonio_> asyd: perfect ;)
<asyd> nice
<Tonio_> asyd: I may have a solution to your totem issue
<asyd> ah !
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: the package and command is named 'cruft'
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: oh, thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<nixternal> is Guidance goofed up at all?
<nixternal> My battery shows 50% left and at the same time says full charge and now my CPU frequency isn't showing up
<Riddell> I believe it is
<nixternal> OK
<nixternal> I have so much work to do tonight for Kubuntu docs translations
<nixternal> to the point I am almost scared
<Riddell> what's that?
<nixternal> I would say 75% of the translations are broken as they don't properly validate
<nixternal> so I have about 1,000 files to go through and test and fix if necessary
<nixternal> somehow during translations, xml tags get translated at times as well when they shouldn't...so we have to go through and fix them all
<nixternal> once I have them fixed, then comes the task of the last and final kubuntu-docs package containing all translations
<nixternal> and the way it looks, it has to be done within the next 6 hours, which I hope is wrong
<fdoving> nixternal: anything i can do to help you with those 1000 files?
<nixternal> oooh, I forgot you have da powah!
<nixternal> you can start rumbling through and fixing validation issues if you would like
<nixternal> if not, I will do a script later that will tell me which files to fix and where to fix them
<nixternal> that always helps me out when it comes time for this
<nixternal> I have done it for Breezy, Dapper, Edgy and now Feisty
<fdoving> ok. where are the files at? (i usually don't do translations).
<nixternal> they are uploaded in the feisty branch already
<nixternal> I went through and converted them all
<nixternal> so they are kubuntu/about-kubuntu/country-code
<nixternal> /C is good, it is the other counry codes that have the broken validation
<nixternal> I seen a lot of <guibutton><guibutton> errors it looks like
<nixternal> there is a translog.txt file that shold list all of the files that didn't validate
<nixternal> hrmm, the translog.txt makes it look like there was good validation, but I know there wasn't, so I forgot some &>lovi'
<fdoving> seems i don't have the correct power.
<fdoving> can't find no country-codes.
<fdoving> so it's not http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ ?
<nixternal> well, it will be like /es, /fr and such
<nixternal> it is on the svn server
<fdoving> in case there is a svn server, i don't have access to it.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I thought you had the powah
<fdoving> no, only kde powah.
<nixternal> no biggy then, it will give me something to do tonight
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> I love KDE powah
<nixternal> but I can't close boogs
<nixternal> I can commit, but can't close boogs
<fdoving> ah, tell toma. he fixed it for me.
<nixternal> rock on, I will
<fdoving> good thing you have something to do tonight :)
<nixternal> toma: you see that, I need the powah of closing the KDE boogs ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> nixternal: one sec, i'm eating stoofpeertjes.
<nixternal> alrighty then :)
<nixternal> rock on, thanks
<toma> nixternal: why do you need that powah?
<yuriy> Tonio_! that's great news! c'est bon chance!
<Tonio_> yuriy: ;)
<nixternal> toma: so I can quit bugging others to close bugs once I do a commit that closes them
<nixternal> especially for KDE4 docs and 3.5.7 docs
<nixternal> err, 3.5.7 branch
<nixternal> but then again, that may not be enough reason
<toma> nixternal: does it refuse to clse bug when you commit with BUG: nr?
<nixternal> yup
<toma> nixternal: oki, what's the email address you use for bugzilla?
<nixternal> I will get the "you don't have the powah" email, or maybe Phil Rodgriguez gets them
<nixternal> nixternal@ubuntu.com
<toma> nixternal: you now have the powah
<toma> (why is it called powah today?)
<nixternal> toma: I don't know why it is powah today, tomorrow it will be "I don't have root"
<nixternal> thanks btw
<toma> yw
<nixternal> Visual Basic is so awesome!
* nixternal waits for the flames
* jpatrick puts on fire
<nixternal> hahaha
<jpatrick> ah! :D that's better
<nixternal> jpatrick: what happened to the "Look at posts w/o responses" in the forums? I just see "posts w/o responses since your last visit"
<jpatrick> nixternal: I have.. no idea
<nixternal> hrmm, don' you work for Kubuntu forums/
<jpatrick> I did
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> well nevermind then :)
<jpatrick> but I've been off Kubuntu work for quite some time now
<nixternal> ya, thought you are MIA a little bit there
<jpatrick> MIA?
<allee> nixternal: uhm 12500 added or modified msgstr for digikam.  diff   10 mb, compr 1.8 mb.   http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/13-kdesvn-649091-msgstr-updates.diff.gz
* nixternal faints
<jpatrick> hallo allee
<nixternal> missing in action
<allee> I've still have to check and build digikam.   So I assume I'll miss the 18:00 UTC deadline
<allee> nixternal: lol
<allee> jpatrick: hi
<nixternal> that is a lot of translated lines
<nixternal> and those aren't docs, that is all program
<allee> nixternal: as I said,  I noticed a lot of stable branch commit in #digikam ;)
<jpatrick> allee: I've been learning German :D but I better not start here..
<nixternal> ahhh
<allee> nixternal: yes.  but i'm nevertheless surprised by the num.  but a quick look shows no error ...
<toma> allee: messages or docmessages?
* allee check for now empty +msgstr ""
<allee> toma: messages
<allee> toma: I've build a tar from current stable/branch and diffed po in 0.9.1 tar and 0.9.1+svn-stabel-today
<allee> ah, hi toma btw
<allee> toma: pity that there no 0.9.1.1 release to honour translator work
<allee> jpatrick: I'll chat later about it ;)
<toma> #: utilities/imageeditor/editor/imagewindow.cpp:609
<toma> +#: utilities/utilities/imageeditor/editor/imagewindow.cpp:609
<toma> seems like an error...
<toma> allee: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/extragear/graphics/digikam/utilities/
<toma> see the utilities subdir
<allee> toma: yeah, that's strange but the msgstr do match
<toma> the folder is copied inside itself
<toma> so there is a utilities/batch and a utlities/utilities/batch now
<toma> code duplication rules
<toma> and hi!
<allee> toma: heh, luckyly this does not change the total ammount of string ;)
<allee> -m +s
<allee> mhmm, 4500 empty msgstr.  Maybe new incomplete transaltion?  ....
<toma> allee: some languages copy templates to their dir without translating it
* toma shuts up again
<allee> toma: please don't
<allee> toma: when I delete the duplicate tree now.  will script find and merge back the old file lists until tomorrow (assumed scripty runs tonight successfully)?
<toma> yes
<allee> toma: okay will do,  as it puts no work on translators
<allee> mhb, nixternal: so I miss the deadline for updated digikam string.  Cruel world :(
<toma> allee: remove the lines from your local copy and make a new diff?
<toma> (you told me not to shut up ;-))
<allee> toma: yeah, but deadline in in 4 minutes
<toma> ah, k
<fdoving> yay. knetworkmanager seems to be fixed for my bcm43xx card.
<fdoving> works nicely.
<mhb> Riddell: according to Colin Watson the testing communities should stay alert, so if anything is to test, tell me/us
<nixternal> I need some sed help, anyone avail
<mhb> nixternal: I am here
<nixternal> I have =>       f=$1
<nixternal> so whatever I put after my sh file will be $1, you knwo that though
<jpatrick> nixternal: you have to pay?
<nixternal> what I want to do, is for speed reasons is when i input the directory, I want to strip the / from it
<nixternal> sed -e 's/$.*\/ //'
<nixternal> I suck trying to remember regex
<mhb> oh man, you chose the wrong guy
<mhb> I suck at it too
<nixternal> so like I would take f and do
<fdoving> f=$1 ?
<nixternal> g=`sed -e 's/$.*\/ //' ${f}
<nixternal> ya, this is to create a quick validation script for me to run through and pull the bad vals out so I can tweak them
<gnomefreak> does feisty support ppc?
<nixternal> nope
<gnomefreak> i noticed no ISO's
<gnomefreak> ty
<nixternal> ya, I picked up a ppc for free at a LUG event, and now I have no use for it
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak needs a free ppc
<nixternal> ppc 450, garbage
<nixternal> bbiaf, class time
<gnomefreak> have fun
<fdoving> nixternal: you can use something like g=${1%%/}
<fdoving> if i understand you correctly.
<fdoving> nixternal: g=${*%%/} will catch paths with spaces too.
<Simo1> I'm trying to update Kubuntu edgy to feisty but the "Full upgrade" button is disabled. All repos are enabled in sources.conf and all updates are done. I'm following instructions here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades "Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended)" Any suggestions?
<Riddell> Simo1: follow the "Kubuntu Beta upgrade" section
<Simo1> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: will it be OK if the doc package doesn't get finished up until tomorrow? will it still make it, or am I screwed?
<fdoving> nixternal: need help with that script?
<nixternal> fdoving: got it, thanks
<fdoving> nixternal: ok. shout if you need more tips.
<gnomefreak> nixternal: busy?
<nixternal> gnomefreak: sitting in c++ class listening to the teacher explain debugging with visual studio
<nixternal> but since I refuse to use Windows even at school, they leave me alone
<gnomefreak> nixternal: your pm when you get time
<Riddell> nixternal: should be fine
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks, I was sweating for a second there
<seele> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi seele
<seele> heya
<seele> we started user testing on ubiquity today
<seele> partitioning is a serious problem
<seele> its not just the interface
<seele> but people don't even know what a "partition" is
<seele> i'm not sure how to address this
<seele> but other than that.. everything else works fine and people understand it
<Riddell> :)
<seele> it seems like people understand the live cd (even though there may be a little confusion, they understand enough to continue and follow through with the process)
<Tm_T> argh, I hate this
<Riddell> installing an operating system is always going to be an advanced thing to do requiring some knowledge, I guess the trick is to get the knowledge they need into them without it sounding too technical
<Riddell> seele: are you using latest feisty?
<Tm_T> just can't go to aKademy even with psonsor
<seele> Riddell: no, i forgot to give them the latest CD.. but the issues are low level so i dont think small changes will make a difference
<Riddell> Tm_T: what what?
<seele> its very much a conceptual and terminology problem than an interface problem
<Riddell> seele: yep
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup, I had sponsor and all but just can't
<Riddell> "hard disk slicer"
<Riddell> Tm_T: :(
<Tm_T> oh well, next year ;)
<Tm_T> and hey, we have Feisty release party in Finland \o/
<Tm_T> (I hope)
<Riddell> Tm_T: you should tell sladen about that, he's in the area
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, can't say I've seen that name/nick before but will do if I meet him :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, seele,: yea OSX isnt much better, its a "disk tool" with "slices" hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-13
<allee> Mhmm, I vaguely remeber there was a plan to add user notification when a reboot is necessary (e.g. kernel update).  I've not seen such a msg yet.  Is this feisty+x?
<yuriy> i'm reading the dot article on strigi, and somebody's comment mentioned kio-fuse as a solution to kio slaves with non-kde apps. has that been considered for kubuntu?
<nixternal> well, I would love to have a package done, but the Spanish translations for the KDE Games section is severly broken, so I had to remove a majority of that. I am going to see about getting this fixed. Which kind of stinks considering the time difference
<nixternal> WOOHOO! I got everything to finally validate for translations
<Tm_T> ok, so Herd 6 is cancelled, does this affect to release date?
<nixternal> just need to fix the Spanish translations for games.xml which I don't think I can do, and I need to find out why Rosetta didn't like sl.po file for keeping-safe
<nixternal> Tm_T: not that I have heard
<nixternal> that is why I am running around trying to get the docs package translated and packaged
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> anyone with few moments to spare?
<Tm_T> I need some help with launchpad
<Riddell> Tm_T: ask
<Tm_T> about importing openpgp gey, there's mention about uploading it to keyserver, but my gpg asks keyserver
<Tm_T> so, hum, I'm kinda lost here
<Tm_T> hate these depressive seasons, nothing works
<Riddell> Tm_T: I don't understand
<Riddell> Tm_T: for launchpad can you just paste your key in no?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Ensure the key has been uploaded to a keyserver. To do this:
<Tm_T> gpg --send-key key-id
<Riddell> to upload to a keyserver set keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com in ~/.gnupg/options
<Tm_T> ah, yes, just found that too from wiki
<Tm_T> thanks
<Riddell> and obviously replace "key-id" with the actual hex number
<Tm_T> ofcourse :(
<Tm_T> :) I meant
<Tm_T> oh well, I think I generate new key for this purpose
<Tm_T> yup, time ti sign CoC
<Tm_T> s/ti/to/
<Tonio_> hi
<asyd> hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<hunger_t> Who is packaging kontact?
<Tm_T> not me!
* Tm_T hides
* hunger_t is just curious as he is trying to build the enterprise kontact branch just now.
<Tm_T> hunger_t: er? enterprise?
<hunger_t> Tm_T: There is a branch of kontact for enterprises...
<hunger_t> Tm_T: More stable, bla bla...
<Tm_T> hunger_t: and that is what branch?
<hunger_t> Tm_T: CHeck tags/kdepim/*enterprise* in kde SVN.
<Tm_T> oh, haven't seen that before
<Tm_T> I'm mostly fiddling with kdepim-3.5.5+ branch
<hunger_t> Tm_T: the enterprise branch is from the kolab server guys afaik. It is kde 3.5.x based as well.
<hunger_t> Tm_T: Anyway: I do not envy your job:-) That beast is not the nicest to build.
<gnomefreak> guys whats with the versioning of libqt3-mt?
<gnomefreak> 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5
<gnomefreak> i like it but never seen that used before ;)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: let me check
<Tm_T>   * Revert to Qt 3.3.7.  3.3.8 was not showing a lot of characters
<Tm_T>      from CKJ languages.
<gnomefreak> but isnt every other lib 3.3.7?
<Tm_T> hm?
<gnomefreak> looks like 3.3.6
* gnomefreak is confused. kdebase 3.3.6 and libqt3-mt is 3.3.8 but reverting to 3.3.7
<gnomefreak> shouldnt they all match versions for the most part?
<Tm_T> kdebase?
<gnomefreak> kdebase yes it isnt a lib but i was thinking it would bring in the libs needed to run kde and i just assumed they would all match
<Tm_T> kdebase: Installed: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20
<allee> gnomefreak: no kdebase and libqt are independent (beside kdebase requireing a min verion on libqt)
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you're confusing me a lot
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> even for bein gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> its around 5am please forgive me
<Tm_T> being!
<Tm_T> see?
<allee> Tm_T: I know how you feel.  I felt it 6 hous ago ;)
* gnomefreak has made my way over to kde but shhhh dont tell anyone ;)
<Tm_T> allee: yup, but this has been going on last two years basically :(
<allee> Tm_T: oh!
<Tm_T> allee: how otherwise I would be hanging here?
<allee> lol
<allee> Tm_T: good excuse :)
<Tm_T> and very true at most part
<Tonio_> allee your digikam reached the repos
<Tm_T> :)
<Tonio_> hunger_t: very interesting for gutsy
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, seen it.  Thx!
<Tonio_> hunger_t: we should give love to company material and packages in the next dev cycle
<Tm_T> allee: anything interesting to see in digikam ?
<allee> Tm_T: is the things you see in digikam are interesting depends on your photos :)
<LongPointyStick> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi LongPointyStick :)
<Tm_T> allee: true there
<Tm_T> allee: just haven't used digikam ever
<allee> Tm_T: We'll I like it a lot :)
<Riddell> LongPointyStick: are you hobbsee?
<Tm_T> allee: you mean "well" ;)
<ajmitch> who else could it be?
<Tm_T> allee: I
<Tm_T> 'll test it
<Riddell> LongPointyStick and others, could you test the fix at the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/104794
<ubotu> Malone bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<LongPointyStick> Riddell: yes
<LongPointyStick> Riddell: will in a sec, when i reboot
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, does it need laptop for testing?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: well, it wouldn't do any harm to test on as much hardware as possible really
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, will give it a try :)
<Riddell> sebas: still travelling?
<Hobbsee> yay, back :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: able to test too?
<Tm_T> No battery found.
<Tm_T> This is not a laptop, quitting ...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> Tm_T: perfect :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's before patch, now trying with it :p
<Tm_T> I remember it doing something even in this machine before
<Tm_T> so I ended up removing it all the time
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep, that's fixed it for me
<Riddell> Hobbsee: great
<Hobbsee> will have to wait for the battery to discharge a bit, to see if it keeps dropping, of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to test ?
<Tm_T> and nothing changed here ofcourse :)
<Tonio_> ho guidance
<Tm_T> so for non-laptops its ok ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: bug 104794
<ubotu> Malone bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104794
<Tm_T> hmm, line numbering in that patch is wrong?
<Tm_T> not that it would matter much
<sebas> Riddell: In London right now
<sebas> Back in NL on Saturday night
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work as expected....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I never had the problem before, so maybe my test isn't efficient
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the patch at least doesn't seem to break anything :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: playing a bit more....
<Riddell> sebas: if you can comment on the sanity of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/104794 comment 7 that would be good
<ubotu> Malone bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [High,Fix committed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: reports "fully charged" when my battery level is 98% only......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm discharging a bit to make tests
<Riddell> Tonio_: even with that patch from comment 7?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: same at 96%...
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep still the issue here...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum my problem seems to be different...
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issue on discharging for me, works perfectly here
<Tonio_> Riddell: my issue is on "charging"
<Tonio_> Riddell: reports fully charged whatever is the battery level
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to go to normal state avec about 20 seconds.... now it says me "blabla time to charge"
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems okay then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything is okay reguarding to discharging
<Tonio_> and when the battery is fully charged, it doesn't say "discharging", so I'd say the patch works
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, phew
<Tonio_> just those 20 seconds when pluging the cable are a bit strange :) but not a problem btw
<Riddell> that's just how it's done, a port to qt 4 should fix the delay somewhat
<Tonio_> Riddell: have a question, I'm trying to upload digikam to edgy-updates, and whatever I do, I get a:
<Tonio_> Rejected:
<Tonio_> SHA1 sum of uploaded file does not match extant file in archive
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried with debuild -S or debuild -S -sa (uploading the tarball, untouched)
<Tonio_> I don't understand what the problem is
<Riddell> is your .orig correct?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, downloaded on packages.ubuntu.com, untouched...
<Tonio_> Riddell: when I just debuild -S, the orig isn't even uploaded
<Tonio_> looks like it doesn't like the dsc or diff change..... nonsense
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping mithrandir
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you gone through the whole -proposed process?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything is supposed to be done
<Lure> hello all
<Riddell> 10:52 < Riddell> sebas: if you can comment on the sanity of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/104794 comment 7 that would be good
<ubotu> Malone bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [High,Fix committed] 
<Riddell> Lure: ^^
<Lure> Riddell: will look into it
* Lure has been offline for a week due to dead laptop
<Riddell> ah, thought you'd been a bit quiet :)
<Riddell> welcome back
<Tm_T> Lure: lured back? ;)
<Lure> Riddell: yep, current version (if rate: ) is completely wrong
<Lure> Riddell: if self.onBattery() is safe to apply
<Lure> Riddell: so last patch is correct
<Lure> Tm_T: yep, they replaced motherboard and now it is much cooler
<Riddell> Lure: great, thanks
<Lure> Tm_T: it looks like that my laptop was overheating for some reason and I though that this was normal temperature
<Riddell> Lure: do you know what happened to the network manager behaviour where konqueror couldn't connect to websites if you use /etc/networks/interfaces instead of NM?
<Riddell> it seems to have fixed itself
<Lure> Riddell: no, tollef and scott fixed the n-m
<Lure> Riddell: scott's upload today is the way to go
<Lure> Riddell: I am just concerned as some fixes are also in nm-applet and if this is required also in knm
<Riddell> Lure: yes, that's what I'm working on
<Riddell> but the konqueror refusing to connect unless network manager was being used seems to have changed
<Lure> Riddell: main problem was in debian backend which dropped most of interfaces and made them not known to n-m
<Lure> Riddell: yes, as not knm has proper status and does not say "no network" anymnore if there are interfaces not managed by n-m
<Tm_T> Lure: heh, you should've seen my "new" 3d-card, over 120'C and someone said "it's normal for that model"
<Lure> Riddell: like static config
<Lure> Tm_T: this is really insane - good that I have 3-year warranty
<Tm_T> Lure: result: now it has new cooling, but d'oh doesn't work =)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> warranty is good
<Lure> Tm_T: yep, particually for shitthy HW
* Lure is really not happy with latest HP laptops our my company is buying...
<Lure> Tm_T: we have 2-3 laptops on service per week :-(
<Tm_T> well that's quality
<Lure> Tm_T: no, they are known for "hp invent" ;-)
<Tm_T> sure it's not H(ard)P(ressure) Invert?
<Tm_T> ok, I lost the point there, changed it 3 times on the fly
<sebas> Riddell: Should be fixed with the patch Robert sent
<sebas> So I agree to Lure
<sebas> hack, rate is not even initialised.
* sebas did a very bad job reviewing that.
<Lure> sebas: it is in line 185
<Lure> sebas: so it was at least consistent behaviour ;-)
<sebas> Lure: Good point
<Lure> sebas: and consistent bugs are always easier to find than random ones ;-)
<sebas> Hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so when will that guidance patch get committed/
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've uploaded, will need release dude to accept
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  what about the charging, which tonio was mentioning?  i can confirm that now
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: g-p-m reports the battery fully charged, but it's still charging
<Lure> Hobbsee: is there bug opened?
<Lure> Hobbsee: would need lshal output to debug
<Hobbsee> Lure: dont think so, i've just noticed it.  Tonio_ did too
<Hobbsee> Lure: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/lshal ?
<Lure> Hobbsee: is this lshal from the time it wrongly reported as "fully charged"?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes
<Hobbsee> Lure: (was that what you wanted?)
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is strange as it reports properly as "battery.rechargeable.is_charging = true"
<Hobbsee> Lure: well, it is charging, so that bit's reporting right :P
<Hobbsee> but yeah...that is weird
<Hobbsee> Lure: it appears to think it's discharging, according to the next line
<Hobbsee> Warning: While setting SystemPowerManagement to  False :  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.NotSupported: No powersave method found
<Riddell> I can't recreate that
* Hobbsee wtf?
* Hobbsee checks something
<Riddell> try this http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance-powermanager_0.8.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> that's the new one?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: appears a rebuild fixes it, for some reason...
<Riddell> phew
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, the standard version was working when i made changes, so it'd recompile.  i dunno
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: try that deb, see if it fixes the problem
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: discharging for 5 minutes to see what happens
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, when repluging, just took 5 seconds from fully charged to "... to charge"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's acceptable :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we won't call that a bug, but a lag to calculate the time to charge :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> testers needed for knetwork manager  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/knetworkmanager_0.1-0ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Riddell> Lure: ^^
<Riddell> also http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/knetworkmanager_0.1-0ubuntu12.debdiff
<Riddell> Hobbsee, Tonio_ ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Anything in particular you want us to look for?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't approve the "manual configuration"....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can confuse the users as you can also "manually" set hidden wireless networks
<Tonio_> Riddell: in my opinion, static is more clear..... but maybe it is just because I know what "static" IP settings are :)
<Lure> ScottK: static IP config should not confuse knetworkmanager
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's just my opinion btw
<Lure> ScottK: i.e. switch to wireless or konqueror or kmail thinking that there is no network
* ScottK tests
<Riddell> test that it works
<Riddell> then if you can test that it works when you have a static config in /etc/network/interfaces
<Riddell> where work means it has a tooltip of "manual config" and a connected icon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: appears to work here, but i dotn do static
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the "manual configuration" no change here, still "static" after package upgrade...
* Tonio_ restarts network-manager
<ScottK> If I disable wireless using knetworkmanager, ath0 still shows enabled in the KDE Control Module.  It is, in fact, not enbabled.
<Riddell> knetworkconf is like that
<ScottK> OK.  Just wanted to make sure that wasn't a suprise.
<Lure> Riddell: otherwise it works fine (better for the case where all interfaces are static)
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch works, I can see a "connected" icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: but it shows a "cable" connection icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw that works
<Tonio_> Riddell: but "static connection" isn't renamed.... I guess there is a problem there
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I have either replicated the problem with the new knetworkmanager, or found another similar one
<Lure> Riddell: I have noticed another (minor) issue: if you change interfaces back from static to dhcp with knetworkconf, n-m/knm does not notice this :-(
<ScottK> Currently I have a static connection in /etc/networking/interfaces that I started using /etc/init.d/networking start
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that's why I restarted to let network-manager restart
<Lure> Riddell: you have to restart n-m to make it detect dhcp config back...
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's my fault, fixed
<ScottK> I can ping sites, but the knetworkmanager tooltip if offline mode is currently active.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, blame n-m for that :)
<ScottK> Konqueror can't find the network.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should/could patch kentworkconf to restart network-manager when applying changes no ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Is that the situation you were trying to recreate?
<Lure> ScottK: cat you post your /e/n/i?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that looks big change for feisty :)
<Lure> ScottK: are all interfaces static or just some of them?
<ScottK> Lure: ??
<ScottK> All
<Lure> ScottK: sorry: /etc/networking/interfaces
<Riddell> ScottK: it should show the wired icon with a tooltip of "manual config"
<ScottK> Yes
<Lure> ScottK: sorry again: /etc/network/interfaces ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe, but not for feisty
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<ScottK> Riddell: Nope.
<Riddell> ScottK: what do you have?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well hopefully next version of nm will be available soon :)
<Tonio_> handling static settings by default, so that we can get rid of knetworkconf....
<Riddell> that would be nice
<ScottK> Riddell: The regulart disconnected tooltip and icon
<Riddell> ScottK: restarted network manager?
<ScottK> Riddell: I stopped/started with etc/init.d/networking, but didn't restart network manager.  Let me try that.
<ScottK> Lure: e/n/i is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15360/
<Lure> ScottK: do you have network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu7
<Lure> ScottK: according to this config, you should see new "Manual config" on tray icon tooltip...
<ScottK> That's the one that keybuck asked people to build and test yesterday, right?  If so, yes.
* ScottK is restarting the laptop networking ATM.
<Lure> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that I restarted network manager it comes up as expected.
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks, I think it's as expected now.
* ScottK will go try and break it some more.
<ScottK> How long is it supposed to take before it notices that the manual connection is not longer there?
<ScottK> Or is it supposed to detect the loss of the connection at all?
<ScottK> Lure: So I pulled the ethernet cable (and the wireless card is out) and waited a few minutes and I still have the wired icon and the manual network configuration tooltip.
<ScottK> Then I did etc/init.d/networking stop and the wired icon is still there, so to the casual user it looks like I'm connected, but I'm not.
<ScottK> Is that expected?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^^  ?
<ScottK> I put the wireless card in and it does not automatically try and connect (I would guess that's expected), but will connect via wireless when I tell it to with proper icon/tooltip.
<ScottK> So the only thing that seems odd in the manual configuration is that knetworkmanager never notices the static/manual network connection going away.
<Riddell> ScottK: it won't, it only checks for manual config on n-m startup and then you're stuck like that
<ScottK> OK.  If that's by design then I think it needs to be boldly noted in the documentation because usually people would associate that icon with actually having a network connection.
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> latest kernel refuses to boot on apple machines again :'(
<ScottK> So far I think the new one is good then.
<ScottK> Now on to important things like my new fix for pysol works :-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: did that get accepted already?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> nice
<ScottK> And it even works with the yet another python update I just sucked down.
<Lure> Tonio_: there is fixed kernel ready for testing
<Lure> Tonio_: ping BenC
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<nixternal> Riddell: you need to remove all of the pr0n links from your Debian wiki page :)
<ScottK> nixternal: You coordinate tranlsation stuff, right?
<nixternal> nope, I just implement it into the kubuntu-docs package
<Riddell> nixternal: where?
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  Thanks.
<nixternal> at the botton of your wiki page, debian wiki
<Riddell> nixternal: URL?
<nixternal> http://wiki.debian.org/Utnubu/AboutUbuntu/JonathanRiddell
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Tonio_> spam is hillness...
<Riddell> nixternal: done, although really it needs to be removed from the database by an admin
<nixternal> hehe, k
<Tonio_> I'm always surprised those guys can take month to code scripts to spam anything............
<nixternal> so network-manager will allow my wifi to work once again right?
<nixternal> I can't go mobile, I have to stay plugged into the wall ;p
<ScottK> Riddell: I had to reboot to get knetworkmanager to forget about the manual configuration, but I can't break it.  I think it's good.
<ScottK> Ideally there would be a different icon for manual configuration.
<Riddell> ideally yes, but this is a quick fix needed today, and is the same as gnome has
<ScottK> Riddell: Understand. I think it's a significant UI issue for Gutsy.
<ScottK> i.e. for fixing in Gutsy
* ScottK will file a bug unless you'd rather I didn't.
<jeroenvrp> is there a list somewhere with the best wificards/sticks you can use for feisty?
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: There is information on wiki.ubuntu.com.  Do a title search for wireless.
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead, although it might be spec material
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.  I'll get it written down and people can argue did I fill out the right form later.
<nixternal> wo0t, and the update to networkmanager fixed my wifi
<ScottK> OK.  It's reported.  Bug #106212
<ubotu> Malone bug 106212 in knetworkmanager "Manual config icon is the same as wired connection icon" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106212
<Riddell> ScottK: you should report that it also affects network-manager
<ScottK> Riddell: I did, but ubotu doesn't pick that up for some reason.
<ScottK> I've used Dapper --> Edgy --> Feisty with wireless on Kubuntu and the experience gets significantly better with each release.
* ScottK got two hours sleep last night, so he's off for more coffee.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: indeed!
<jsgotangco> goodness my neighbor is probably watching Borat..i can hear that blasted national anthem
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<alleeHol> Any core dev care to upload exiv2?  See bug 105947
<ubotu> Malone bug 105947 in digikam "portrait CRW files (EOS 300D) are upside down" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105947
<alleeHol> ^^^ Tonio_, Riddell
<Tonio_> alleeHol: Have to go get a truck....
<Tonio_> alleeHol: I'm leaving my appartment tomorrow...
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you handle this ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: hey cool
<Riddell> alleeHol: you're editing the file directly
<alleeHol> Riddell: exiv2 has no patch sys.
<nixternal> anyone else having issues trying to upgrade the 2.6.20-14-generic image today?
<alleeHol> Riddell: and MOTUs just added a suggestion to the wiki eto not add a patch system to keep diff to debian minimal.   Makes sense for core pkgs too IMHO
<nixternal> 403 forbidden for me
<alleeHol> nixternal: no worked here
<Riddell> alleeHol: that's crazy talk, you should always use diffs
<Tonio_> alleeHol: as long as it is merged upstream, this is no big deal having the changes in diff.gz right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just doing the patch
<Hobbsee> nixternal: known.  it's called bug: 'zomg, this kernel broke the world'?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<Riddell> Tonio_: for exiv?
<alleeHol> Riddell: debian kde extra is NMUing exiv2 for quite some time.  I'll apply there too
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<alleeHol> Tonio_:  ah, in alioth cdbs is used already for exiv2.  I'll add the patch there ...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: haha
<Tonio_> alleeHol: okay ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: pusling said he had extracted a bunch of patches for kdepim to stop crashes in kmail, recon it's worth looking at?
<Tonio_> alleeHol: I didn't change the packaging, just added  patch entries to rules
<alleeHol> Tonio_: thx!
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I already heard about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: people reported it was better with those patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: deserves a look :) but I'll not be there to do that this WE...
<Tonio_> I should already be gone......
<nixternal> is there a way to fix guidance locally so it will detect my cpu speed?
<ScottK> Riddell: I can build/test kmail patches this afternoon/tomorrow if needed.
<Riddell> who uses kontact enough to test?  I hardly use it
<ScottK> nixternal: Got a hammer?
<Riddell> ScottK: ah hah, a volunteer :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I use it all the time
<nixternal> I live by Kontact
<nixternal> there isn't a feature I don't use
<ScottK> Riddell: I've built kdepim before too.
<kwwii> Riddell: which mail client do you use? ummm...mutt or pine?
<ScottK> Just point me at a list of the patches you want me to build/test with.
<nixternal> kwwii: mutt I believe
<Riddell> kwwii: mutt.  it's horrible
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> after using Kontact now for over a year, I can't go back to mutt or pine
<kwwii> I used mutt for years, but since I have been doing kubuntu I have used kontact
<Tonio_> alleeHol: building exiv2
<alleeHol> Tonio_: whoa
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload and let you ping archives admin ok ? I really should have gone :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Riddell> nixternal: what happened with the docs translations?
<nixternal> Riddell: I have them all but 1, Slovenian translations for the keeping-safe doc
<nixternal> nobody seems to have an answer or a response to it, nobody from Rosetta has contacted me yet about
<nixternal> so there will probably be no Slovenian translation for 1 doc
<Riddell> Lure might be able to help?
<Riddell> is it a technical issue or a language one?
<nixternal> if he can get it for me, he is my hero
<nixternal> technical issue
<Riddell> ah, maybe not then
<nixternal> Rosetta encountered problems exporting the files you
<nixternal> requested. The Rosetta team has been notified of this
<nixternal> problem. Please reply to this email for further assistance
<Riddell> nixternal: ping carlos
<nixternal> I have replied, you name it
<nixternal> roger
<Tonio_> Riddell: upload for bug 105947
<ubotu> Malone bug 105947 in digikam "portrait CRW files (EOS 300D) are upside down" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105947
<Tonio_> s/upload/uploaded
<Tonio_> now I'm gone, seya on monday :)
<nixternal> have a great weekend Tonio_!
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> nixternal: hard WE, I asume :)
<nixternal> hehe
<soulrider_> hi
<ScottK> Hi soulrider_
<soulrider_> hi ScottK, do you know if there are any ISOs newer than the beta? for feisty that is
<ScottK> Yes there are.
<Hobbsee> soulrider_: they're broken at the moment, see #ubuntu+1
<soulrider_> oh, where can i get them ?
<soulrider_> oh :(
<ScottK> This is not a good time for updating.
<ScottK> If you can install the Beta, go with that for now.
<soulrider_> well, i needed to install kubuntu on 2 machines, so i thought feisty would be a good idea
<ScottK> Beta + latest updates gets you to current.
<soulrider_> do you think feisty is gonna be delayed ?
<ScottK> I don't know enough to have an opinion.
<Hobbsee> who knows.  maybe, maybe not.  by a couple of days, maybe
<soulrider_> ok, i think im just gonna install edgy then :)
<Hobbsee> depends how many people test the cds, etc
<soulrider_> i see, thanks for the hwlp :)
<ScottK> soulrider: Or wait a day or so and install the release candidate when it's announced.  Depends on how rushed you are.
<soulrider> rushed as in it needs to be done today :P
<soulrider> my dad asked me to install linux, i wanna get it done ASAP, he needs to leave that windows crap
<soulrider> i still dont know what to install, if kubuntu or Arch, but i think ill go for kubuntu
<ScottK> soulrider: Install Edgy
<soulrider> yeah, i think im gonna go for edgy
<ScottK> If you're leaving it in the hands of someone who isn't experience with Linux, install the released version.
<soulrider> are they changing the decoratons in feisty ?
<soulrider> the one sin dapper ownt he ones in edgy
<Hobbsee> soulrider: what's there now, in terms of decoration, is final
<soulrider> oh, ok Hobbsee
<soulrider> i havnt seen you in a while :)
* Hobbsee has been doing other things
<Hobbsee> and working, and such
<soulrider> yeah.. me too >.<
* Hobbsee is australian, as well
<soulrider> college, suchs all the time out of me
<soulrider> oh :)
<soulrider> its midnight right ?
<Hobbsee> 2am
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> 13 hours ahead of me :P
<Hobbsee> yep
<Riddell> nixternal, ScottK, kwwii: testers needed for kmail http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim/
<Riddell> mhb: ^^
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll install that when I get back from grocery shopping
<mhb> kmail only?
<mhb> Riddell: kmail installed, anything specific to try?
<Riddell> mhb: imap I guess
<Riddell> mhb: I added a load of patches that debian kindly had to fix various crashes
<mhb> oh, my imap provider is down at the moment, pop/gmail seems to work fine
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we get the changelog so we know what to look for?
<Riddell> ScottK: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/508  those kde svn revisions
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks
<firephoto> Riddell: tested kmail, no imap here, haven't found any problems with my normal usage or clicking through the settings.
<Riddell> thanks firephoto
* ScottK has imap.  It's installing now.
<nixternal> Riddell: what is the extreme latest I can have the docs package complete? Slovenian translation error has been found, but carlos and them can't do anything until the db admins respond. they said they would contact me as soon as the issue is fixed
<nixternal> otherwise I can package now and we skip that one translation file
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd say package now, it can be updated if the fix comes in time
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> no fixed time set for release at the moment so I can't give you must of a deadline
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: IMAP is not a happy camper.
<ScottK-laptop> I last tried IMAP in Feb and this is worse.
<Riddell> fooey
* ScottK-laptop gathers specifics
<ScottK-laptop> 1.  Inbox is not updated.  Even when I check for new mail, the old mail is still there.  I had this problem before.  If you can suggest where this is stored, maybe if I kill the stale store it'll be better.
<\sh> ScottK-laptop: you mean kmails imap?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah
<ScottK-laptop> 2.  New a phantom ~/ duplicate set of mail folders that appear as a sub folder.
<\sh> ScottK-laptop: the problem is more the imap stack in kmail...
<ScottK-laptop> I always try kmail imap and get disgusted in about a minute and give up.
<\sh> it's just crap right now...I tried sylpheed-claws with my imapd from cyrus, and it's working even with a 4gb mailbox
<Riddell> \sh: he's testing some new packages with patches
<fdoving> imap patches?
<nixternal> Riddell: all I need to do with that tmp/ for kdepim is wget * and dpkg -i * correct? nothing tricky with it
<ScottK> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim/
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> fdoving: testers welcome
<\sh> Riddell: hmm...I'll test it too, when I'm back home and have highspeed internet again
<fdoving> Riddell: do you have a debdiff or a link to the patches? - i'm on ppc.
<ScottK-laptop> http://www.kitterman.com/test/snapshot1.png
<ScottK-laptop> There's the file structure strangeness I'm seeing.
<ScottK-laptop> It's displaying a duplicate folder structure under ~/ and pulling in an FTP directory from I have no idea where.
<fdoving> cmake is so nice, can't wait for kde4 to become usable as a main desktop :)
<ScottK-laptop> It didn't do that before (as in a month or two ago), so that's some kind of regression.
* ScottK-laptop needs coffed.  Back in a sec.  Riddell^^
* ScottK-laptop is back
<ScottK-laptop> Note the dates on all but the first message in the inbox.
<Riddell> fdoving: hang on
<ScottK-laptop> The good news is ksnapshot works great with the installed print screen key.
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> fdoving: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim_3.5.6-0ubuntu7.debdiff
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> pop3 and smpt seem fine.
<ScottK-laptop> I guess that's smtp
<ScottK-laptop> STARTTLS and SMTPS SSL are both good with SMTP Auth
<ScottK-laptop> Well I rm -Rf ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail and I got rid of the stuck messages in imap, but still have the directory configuration issue I showed in the screenshot
<ScottK-laptop> Thunderbird IMAP does not have any trouble with my providers IMAP directory structure, so I'm definitely going to blame kmail for this one.
<fdoving> what server is that?
<ScottK-laptop> Do you mean what IMAP server do the use?  Don't recall.  I'll check.
<fdoving> what imap-server-software.
<fdoving> uw-imap is broken in most cases. even if a few clients are trying to work around its brokenness
<fdoving> only pine can handle that server properly. as it's written mainly by the same man.
<ScottK-laptop> * OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4REV1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS AUTH=LOGIN]  kitterman.com IMAP4rev1 2004.357-p2k server ready at Fri, 13 Apr 2007 14:12:56 -0400 (EDT)
<ScottK-laptop> Their web site doesn't say.
<ScottK-laptop> According to Mr. Google that's uw-imap
<ScottK-laptop> In may be broken, but kmail is dealing with it even less well now than it did before.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Anything else you want me to look at while I'm here?  I have some actual paying work I need to get back to soon.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: no, that's all thanks
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I'll leave the packages installed in case you think of something else.
<nixternal> so everyone is testing kdepim and imap it seems, good, I have the POP3 covered then
<nixternal> ls
<nixternal> doh
<ScottK> If by everyone you mean me, then yes.
<nixternal> all seems well so far with the kdepim updates
<nixternal> there were dependency errors with kleopatra that were easily fixed, other than that, it seems OK for me
<nixternal> anything specific that should be tested?
<ScottK> nixternal: I've run into an issue you might try to reproduce...
<nixternal> what is that?
<ScottK> I don't store passwords on the test box, so when I open Kontact it pops open a window to ask for the password.  If I leave Kontact open and reboot, when it pops that extra window open I get the "You appear to have more than once instance of Kontact" warning.
<ScottK> When I say not to start the "second" instance, I get no Kontact at all.
<ScottK> The password window shouldn't be tripping that check I wouldn't think.
<nixternal> ya, that has happened with releases prior to this one iirc
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> I use a password from kwallet
<nixternal> and I know if I don't auth first and then reboot, like after an upgrade or fixing my system, I will get that same warning iirc
<ScottK> OK.  I don't see a bug, so I'll file one.
<ScottK> It's a real problem though.  When I don't say no to the dialog I actually get two instances running.
<ScottK> Riddell: Another issue for you ^^^
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the docs?
<nixternal> creating the makefile now
<nixternal> slow process of testing thats for sure
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #16305 with a backtrace (I installed the debug packages).
<ubotu> Malone bug 16305 in openoffice.org2 "Importing pyuno raises SystemError: dynamic module not initialized properly" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/16305
<ScottK> Oops.
<ScottK> Bug #106305
<ubotu> Malone bug 106305 in kdepim "Kontact SIGSEGV in kdepim_3.5.6-0ubuntu7 when clicking "Configure Kmail"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106305
<Riddell> mm, I'm thinking I might not want to upload kdepim
<atypic> Ahem. This is a poke to whomever it might concert. I would like to help out on the development of kubuntu.
<atypic> ...*concern.
<goldenear> I'm trying to update from edgy to feisty as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<goldenear> but it doesn't work...
<goldenear> The full upgrade button in Adept is disabled (grey)
<goldenear> do I have to test the update methode for server (update-manager) ?
<Daskreech> seele: You are talking about giving basic CS Uni training to all users of the Live CD
<firephoto> goldenear: it's just grey because your system is up to date, you should be able to continue on with the instructions.
<atypic> I hate to nag, but should I perhaps show my interest some other place, like on the mailing list; as opposed to here?
<goldenear> If your system is up to date, the upgrade wizard will be offered it via the Version Upgrade button <-- where's that button ?
<Riddell> goldenear: follow the beta instructions
<goldenear> ok I was on the wrong instruction page :)
<goldenear> found it now :D
<firephoto> ScottK: I don't get that crash you mention in 106305. i tried it on on a new user too.
<ScottK> I didn't get it after I restarted either.
<ScottK> At the time I was replicating the multiple instances at startup problem I discussed above with nixternal.
<ScottK> It may be a legacy of having previously had two instances running at the same time.
<nixternal> talk about a tedious makefile
<fdoving> docs makefiles?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I saved a little time by doing 'ls $$doc/ >$$doc/lang'
<nixternal> and then reading that in with `for cc in `cat $$doc/lang`; do
<nixternal> which makes future editing a little easier
<nixternal> testing it now, seems to be building just fine
<nixternal> it makes the html file pretty quickly
<nixternal> it is doing it quicker than the $(KBASE)%: junk
<fdoving> Riddell: might want to change from sudo to kdesu when executing the dist-upgrader at the FeistyUpgrades page, beta section.
* nixternal hopes fdoving isn't the one who created those in the original Makefiles :)
<fdoving> didn't work for me with sudo.
<fdoving> nixternal: i don't remember. probably sean wheller.
<nixternal> whew ;p
<fdoving> i think i did only packaging.
<fdoving> my name should be somewhere in there :)
<nixternal> ya, it was I think
<nixternal> dunno if it made it into the new makefiles or not
<fdoving> doesn't matter anyway. :)
<nixternal> ya, the new make files is tbh: and clean:
<nixternal> that is it
<fdoving> the new dist-upgrader is nice.
<nixternal> s/is/are tbh:/
<nixternal> that is to upgrade from edgy > feisty correct?
* fdoving upgrades dads laptop to feisty.
<fdoving> yes.
<seele> Daskreech: if average users can't install Kubuntu, how are they ever supposed to use it?
<nixternal> OK, I am gonna have to install edgy on a box and dist-upgrade them
<nixternal> seele: remember, most Windows users do not know how to install Windows :)
<seele> nixternal: thats not true
<fdoving> most computers come with windows preinstalled.
<fdoving> they usually don't need to.
<seele> you basically put in the Windows CD and click next
<nixternal> fdoving: correct, but when it comes time to reinstall or what not, most "typical" users are stuck
<ScottK> seele: Try to do that with Vista...
<seele> messing with harddrive space is always going to be difficult, but that doesnt mean it has to be as hard as it is
<nixternal> however I think most oems fix that though and make it a "click once" exprience
<nixternal> ScottK: that is cheating!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I remember installing via LiveCD recently, I was lost at that part, so I downloaded the alternate CD instead. The LiveCD partitioning is/was kind of nuts
<fdoving> i always use the alternate installer, i like d-i. then i don't consider myself an average user either.
* ScottK wonders how many people actually install using the live CD.  I always end up on the alternate too.
<fdoving> i have tried the livecd a few times, it's OK. i just like d-i better.
<Daskreech> atypic: What do you want to help with?
<nott2> have they upload the fix for kernel 2.6.20-14 yet ?, note: there seem to be a error with the website "403"
<fdoving> nott2: yes, it's in progress afaik.
<Daskreech> seele: True but how many of the users you tested understand what a hard drive was?
<Daskreech> ScottK: Loads I would bet :)
<nott2> fdoving: thanks, for the heads up
<Daskreech> I always have an alternate CD but I mostly use the Desktop since a) it's much faster and b) it's fun to be able to do stuff like hang out here while installing
<atypic> That is the question I was hoping you(or someone) could help me answer. I'm basically a uni.student with a bit of time on my hands and knowledge of C, perl and a few other languages. I need somewhere to start - Now, I realize of course that I can run around trying to track bugs and the like, but in the end that sounds rather discouraging. I'd much rather help out on something a bit more specific...
<ScottK> atypic: Do you have any experience with KDE programming?
<Daskreech> seele: I think that if people know what a hard drive is then it's just explaining the term partition
<Daskreech> atypic: Choose something you like/ you think needs help
<ScottK> atypic: There is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<fdoving> atypic: anything special you like to do? most of KDE is C++ and qt, there are also a few python programs.
<atypic> I've coded QT and found it enjoyable, it's basically the reason I use kubuntu.
<ScottK> atypic: klamav is in need of some love at the moment.  Interested in looking at it?
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klamav/
<atypic> Yeah, that looks interesting. I'll start looking at it right now.
<seele> Daskreech: they know what a hard drive is.. but "partition" is degrees higher in understanding
<Daskreech> seele: How?
<Daskreech> If you can understand volume you must be able to grasp putting volume aside for a purpose
<ScottK> IIRC Apple uses the term slice of a hard drive in their documentation.
<Daskreech> Yeah which doesn't make much more sense :)
<seele> ScottK: and that doesnt do much better of a job of getting the point across
<seele> understanding the concept of a partition is much different from understanding a "folder"
<seele> it requires some understanding how the computer works
<seele> its not in the average users vocabulary
<seele> they dont talk about it on the news or tech shopper guide
<seele> you assume that every user with even high level computer understanding is familiar with partitions
<seele> but i tested a guy who had two years of a uni computer science program who didnt know what was going on
<seele> and hes more advanced than what we typically classify as "average"
<rbrunhuber> there is a problem with update in feisty:
<rbrunhuber> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic 2.6.20-14.23
<rbrunhuber>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: it is known, it will eventually work itself out
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: permission problems are normally not the kind of problems that works themselfes out (my experience)
<Daskreech> seele: That is true. I know people who can install hard drives but don't know the concept of a partition
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: It's on purpose to keep you from downloading a known bad kernel
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: they have done that to temporarily disallow people from downloading the broken kernel upgrade
<Daskreech> seele: My point is that it is not a vast jump once you know what a hard drive is different from a mouse
<seele> Daskreech: and you would expect someone who can install a hard drive be able to install an operating system.. yet if they dont know what a partition is theyre going to fail
<seele> Daskreech: i disagree, it is a very big jump
<marseillai_> nixternal: but 14.24 is avalaible so why apt-get still want download the 14.23 too ?
<rbrunhuber> Scott, nixternal: I see.
<seele> i'm not saying that partitions are bad, but we are finding ubiquity is doing less than an effective job of supporting users who dont have enough information to deal with them
<nixternal> marseillai_: dunno, haven't looked much into it, I am just regurgetating what I was told earlier
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> continue to wait
<seele> and knowing how a partition works exactly should not be a prerequisite to installing an operating system
<ScottK> marseillai_: Is it in that repository for the correct architecture yet?
<rbrunhuber> The other question is why want i download this image if it downloaded 2.6.20-15-generic in the same run?
<marseillai_> ScottK: dunno
* ScottK guesses not.
<rbrunhuber> /me kicks out the old -14 kernel and all should be fixed
<nott2> I try to update, but the keep getting "403", kernel 2.6.20-14 cash the sys
<nixternal> this docs package will be building forever
<Daskreech> seele: I agree it's not being brought across properly but I think that if you can get the concept that your hard drive is a space for you to store things (like having a cabinet) then you can understand putting aside space for a purpose (like having a room to put the cabinet in)
<Daskreech> seele: We just need to figure out a nice little mascot that explains it. Like Get Perpendicular :)
<Daskreech> seele: Well ... I guess not knowing what a partition is shouldn't be a requirement. But doesn't ubiquity have a handle this for me button?
<Daskreech> seele: Oh one question
<Daskreech> Are you looking at people who don't understand what a hard drive is or people who understand but are confused by partitions?
<seele> no
<atypic> I don't really see how anyone can fail to "get it" when they see a pizza-slice diagram and a little explanation that says "this is all the room your computer has for programs and files"  - "this is a part we are reserving for this and that, this is another..."
<seele> i am looking at people who have experience installing and configuring applications on their computer and or (re)installing windows
<seele> atypic: you know how it works so its easy for you to understand
<seele> the problem is "partition" isnt even in their vocabulary
<seele> so even after you explain it, its not clear
<seele> which.. thats ok if they can get it enough to figure out where they want to install something
<seele> but the problem is compounded when the tools to interact with the partition do not support users who do not have intimate knowledge of how they work
<seele> then you start to see some serious conceptual problems -- as we are seeing in ubiquity
<Daskreech> seele: Yeah. I was trying to sort out the interface
<Daskreech> one of the problems  is that Windows users are comfortale with thining of partitions as a nwe drive
<Daskreech>  new
<Daskreech>  I think there is only one place in the Windows Ecosystem that it is shown otherwise
<seele> well they dont know of it as a partition
<seele> they see it as a drive
<seele> and most of the times.. it *is* a new physical drive
<Daskreech>  and even there it's split to show the "true view" and the view they are used to working with
<Daskreech> seele: Yeah but the point is they don't know the difference
<Daskreech> a partiton is the same as DVD burner
<seele> yes
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> Ok seeing your dillema
<Daskreech> Is canonical averse to question mark buttons
<seele> no idea
<Riddell> fdoving: why kdesu?
<Daskreech> I could see a pretty detailed (but light) explanation of partitions on a button tied to the word
<seele> in addition to fixing the interface so the user doesn't have to rely on the knowledge as much? :)
<Daskreech> seele: I don't know how fast that's going to happen :-D but yes of course in addition to that
<nixternal> Riddell: should we skip translations that are less than 25% complete like ubuntu-docs does?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-14
<nixternal> I am going to do it, that will save space, and it seems that every doc that is less than 25% translated only has 1 to 5 lines of translated text
<Daskreech> Well I'm off
<Daskreech> Good day guys
<nixternal> OK, maybe I won't
<nixternal> does the 2.6.20-15 kernel work fine?
<kwwii> thinkpads rock - since buying one I am totally happy
<kwwii> sorry, wrong channel, time for bed
<nixternal> hehe
<firephoto> nixternal: I rebooted to 15-24 when X wouldn't restart for me. seems ok, but they're doing a 15-25 now it looks like.
<nixternal> ya, that is what that lazy guy crimsun told me, he actually made me join a channel just to read a topic
<crimsun> deity forbid we use those third-grade skills.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> mmmm food time
<nixternal> 1hr 15min building Kubuntu docs translated package, and it is about 10% complete
<nixternal> crazy
<nixternal> err, 2 hours
<ryanakca> ouch
<ryanakca> soo... in about 18 hours... 2PM tomorrow, it'll be done building :)
<nixternal> well hopefully in a few hours, because I shut my laptop off when I go to bed
<nixternal> what command can i use to find out when a file was created?
<jsgotangco> shutting laptops off? *gasp*
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> ls -lash filename
<ryanakca> oops, ls -lsh filename
<ryanakca> but, the a won't hurt :)
<jsgotangco> yeah lashing a filename might be fun even
<nixternal> nah, it doesn't tell me when it was created initially
<ryanakca> oh, initially... dunno
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs has been building for 3 hours and it might be 50% complete if I am lucky
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> well you've had a couple of extra days with the kernel buggery
<nixternal> we need to seriously rethink our doc setup, this building to HTML for all of the translations as well is mad
<Hobbsee> and the fact that you're hte main translation man, so if you dont get your stuff ready, ti doesnt go in
<nixternal> it would go quicker, but it seems the xslt configs don't have 1/2 of our translation codes
<Hobbsee> urgh
<nixternal> how did I get tasked with "main translation man"?
<nixternal> just for docs....no more translations..I don't want to see anymore
<nixternal> I don't want to see a .po, .mo, or .pot
<Hobbsee> well, you apepar to be the one who's doing most of them for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> sorry, docman
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> At least Gutsy doc work won't be so hectic
<nixternal> but KDE 4 and KOffice 2 work is getting ready to get hectic, so that should be fun
<nixternal> speaking of which, I am building on my brand new shiny etch build
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> shh, but debian gnome is prettier than ubuntu gnome
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<nixternal> I think we have the best lookin' KDE ootb though
<nixternal> Fedora has been taughting this super duper KDE implementation with Fedora 7, and I was appalled to see that Fedora 7 KDE looks like Red Hat 2 KDE, nothing has changed, and I hate the Red Hat icons
<nixternal> they make me want to jump out of tall building
<crimsun> Vista, OTOH...
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> ya crimsun you would definitely know vista
<nixternal> I will admit to have 20GB XP install though, which I only use to play Battlefield 2 on
<Hobbsee> mmm...pointy clicky...
<nixternal> lol
<crimsun> I keep windows around for bios updates
<nixternal> otherwise I am running an all Kubuntu shop
<Hobbsee> no point having vista for games - hte games appear to have very low framerates, from what i've heard
<nixternal> I don't mess with bios updates unless it is a matter of life and death
<crimsun> I have an HP laptop. bios updates are the norm.
<nixternal> well I do have a Debian Etch install now, Slackware, and one FreeBSd box
<nixternal> all of those are on the same machine though
<crimsun> I wowed our interim chancellor today with Kubuntu Feisty 20070412 desktop
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> good deal
<nixternal> it is cool man to see how much Kubuntu has matured since Hoary
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<nixternal> you know, while we have matured, I think others I used prior have gotten worse
<nixternal> Mepis, aweful now
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS, windows 95 called and said they want their theme back, oh and all of the proprietary formats
<nixternal> these docs aren't even 50% complete
<nixternal> they are about to get canceled until tomorrow
<Hobbsee> lol
<nixternal> without translations, kubuntu-docs builds in just a coupld of minutes
<fdoving> Riddell: because it handles the X acl too.
<Hobbsee> hi fdoving :)
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> yay, you got your patch in :)
<fdoving> yeah, i'm not 100% happy with it though.
<fdoving> i made a 4-line shellscript that does the job better. :)
<fdoving> .. it appears instantly.
<fdoving> but it's still better than nothing imho.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> true
<fdoving> and in the process i've figured out that the error-message people see sometimes is a d-bus timeout.
<fdoving> haven't been able to make that timeout longer, appears to be 60s.. but that can't be true if it appears during a sync. i've never experienced a 60-second removable-device umount-sync.
<Hobbsee> must be copying something very long for it to take over 60 seconds...
<fdoving> yes.
<nixternal> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE kde4-config
<nixternal> ^^ I get that when I go to cmakekde kdepimlibs
<nixternal> any ideas?
<fdoving> is kdelibs finished?
<fdoving> do you have the kde-devel user-setup?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> to both
<fdoving> does ~/kde/bin/kde4-config exist?
<nixternal> nope
<fdoving> then something failed during kdelibs install.
<fdoving> does it exist in ~/build/KDE/kdelibs/bin/ ?
<nixternal> no bin/ dir
<fdoving> ouch, did it compile at all?
<nixternal> cmakekde went through and said complete
<fdoving> run it again.
<nixternal> CMake Error: KDE Requires Qt to be built with SSL support
<nixternal> that is a new one now
<fdoving> did you compile qt?
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving> did you install libssl-dev first?
<nixternal> says it is installed
<fdoving> not sure how to figure out if that is true.
<fdoving> hang on.
<fdoving> .. if qt is buildt with ssl support.. that is.
<jsgotangco> glatzor: you are lost!
<glatzor> jsgotangco: well, I thought the same about you yesterday ;)
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<glatzor> jsgotangco: are going to do a trans-China-flight again?
<jsgotangco> nah...i am skipping spain this time
<jsgotangco> but i will plan for boston
<fdoving> nixternal: in qt-copy/config.tests/unix/openssl/ you can try to run 'make clean;make'
<nixternal> k
<fdoving> does it compile?
<nixternal> it is compiling away
<fdoving> inside qt-copy/config.tests/unix/openssl/ ?
<fdoving> that should be finished in a breeze.
<fdoving> it's the ./configure -openssl test.
<nixternal> ya it went through and spit out a ton of openssl stuff
<fdoving> so it failed.
<nixternal> I didn't see anything saying that it failed
<fdoving> it shouldn't spit out a ton of openssl-stuff.
<fdoving> kde-devel@dark:~/qt-copy/config.tests/unix/openssl$ make
<fdoving> g++ -c -pipe -O2 -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include -I. -I/usr/include -I. -o openssl.o openssl.cpp
<fdoving> g++  -o openssl openssl.o
<fdoving> that should be it.
<ScottK> atypic: I saw your comment on Bug #105714.
<ubotu> Malone bug 105714 in klamav "KlamAV crashes if software auto-update service is enabled" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105714
<ScottK> I don't have a strong opinion myself, but would lean towards removing the option entirely (but don't forget to update the documentation too).
<ScottK> atypic: I think the other crash bug is more important.
* ScottK can't fix either one...
<fdoving> isn't it just to disable/gray out the options?
<fdoving> atleast 105714
<nixternal> fdoving: sorry, same issue
<ScottK> That's one option.  I think it'd be better to remove it entirely.
<fdoving> i think not.
<fdoving> nixternal: ok. then i have no clue.
<ScottK> It's argueable.
<ScottK> Grey out the box and you get bugs "Box greyed out".
<fdoving> remove it and you get "missing option"
<fdoving> do nothing and you get "crash on.. "
<fdoving> our clamav is already out of date. it says.
<atypic> I'd go for removal. But anyway: Are you guys able to reproduce the other bugs?
<ScottK> atypic: I have not been able to reproduce it.
<ScottK> But they have all come since the update to the new version, so something's up.
<fdoving> how does debian handle this?
<fdoving> they do not ship 0.41
<ScottK> fdoving: It's in experimental in Debian.  That's where we got it from.
<ScottK> It's the same as here.
<fdoving> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/utils/klamav
<fdoving> it says 0.40-1
<ScottK> Hmmm
<fdoving> http://ftp.no.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/klamav/
<fdoving> the mirrors do not have 0.41 either.
<ScottK> Sure enough.  Our changelog says Hobbsee got it straight from the upstream source.
<Hobbsee> hm?
<ScottK> klamav
<Hobbsee> did i merge that, or package it?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: you broke klamav :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it was already broken.
<fdoving> ok :)
<ScottK> It's less broken now.
<ScottK> BTW, klamav won't work in Debian Testing/Unstable since they have the new (0.90 series) clamav and the old 0.3 series klamav.
* Hobbsee wonders her other shoe is...
<ScottK> Hobbsee: atypic is going to fix klamav.
<ScottK> So fdoving and I are arguing while atypic fixes.
<fdoving> i'm trying to find a fix for the crash.
<ScottK> OK.  Then I'm here talking while fdoving and atypic are fixing.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: great
* ScottK does wonder why we've never taken klamav from Debian.  We always get it direct.
* Hobbsee notes that strappless dresses are annoying!
* ScottK wouldn't know.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> dressing up for something?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: em's 21st
<Hobbsee> (best friend)
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> fun
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<crimsun> incriminating photos to be stashed far away from computer.
* ajmitch should remember to take camera to UDS
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh :P
* Hobbsee notes to demolish ajmitch's photos
<ajmitch> one reason why having instant upload to flickr & the like is useful
<Tm_T> launchpad down
<ScottK> Cool.
<atypic> argh
<atypic> clean box, fresh install of feisty, no crash. ah well..
<atypic> fdoving: got anything at all?
<ScottK> If you are testing on fresh installs, there is a tough postinst problem in clamav-base that only happens the first time you install.  Please keep an eye out for it.  LP is down or I'd give you the bug
<fdoving> atypic: building with a few fixes from opensuse.
<fdoving> i'll upload the package when it's ready.
<fdoving> i did not disabel the update actions. though.
<fdoving> don't want to step on your toes, atypic :)
<atypic> not a problem, my toes ain't big enough to be stepped on. lemme know what patches you threw in afterwards...
<fdoving> are you familiar with building debian packages?
<fdoving> atypic: if not, i think http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html might give you some clues.
<mhb> morning
<fdoving> morning mhb.
<ScottK> fdoving/aytpic - When you test your new klamav, please use the version of clamav (0.90.2) that we are about to upload if you can.  For i386 you can get .debs here: http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/
<fdoving> ScottK, atypic: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/klamav/
<fdoving> atypic: if you want to see the changes, fetch the .dsc, orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz put them in a separate directory and run 'dpkg-source -x *.dsc'
<fdoving> atypic: that will unpack and make a klamav-version/ directory
<fdoving> atypic: in klamav-version/debian/changelog you can see the changes, it says i added a patch, the patch can be found in klamav-version/debian/patches
<ScottK> fdoving: Works here with the new clamav.
<ScottK> Finds the virus test files and everything.
<fdoving> no crashes?
<ScottK> Not yet, but it didn't crash for me before either.
<ScottK> You know the process for getting the fix uploaded, right?
<ScottK> Once you and atypic are done testing?
<ScottK> fdoving: ^^^?
<fdoving> yes, i won't be able to do much testing. busy with other things. please take the fix and get it uploaded if it works for you.
<ScottK> OK.  WIll do.
<ScottK> Thanks for working on it.
<ScottK> atypic: Do you have anything to add to the update?
<fdoving> I did not add bugs it might close to the changelog.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll look at that.
<ScottK> Do you have suggestions about which?
<fdoving> not really, you can post links to the .deb in the bug reports and have the users with the problems test it.
<ScottK> Will do.  I'm going to do some consolidation and will add that.
<ScottK> fdoving: Submitted.
<ScottK> Bug #106357
<ubotu> Malone bug 106357 in clamav "UVFe for clamav 0.90.2" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106357
<ScottK> Whoops
<ScottK> Bug #96090
<ubotu> Malone bug 96090 in klamav "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96090
<goldenear> I just upgraded to feisty but my audio (intel HDA doesn't work anymore...
<goldenear> many bugs about it seems to have been reported and fixed
<goldenear> but I still don't have audio
<Tm_T> #ubuntu+1 for that
<goldenear> Tm_T: yes you're right, it's a general ubuntu problem, not just kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> and also user support, not real devel stuff ;)
<lykkebo> ls
<lykkebo> aaa
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm currently trying to patch kopete with this patch http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=54968 and i'm trying to do something clean to learn packaging! i have some questions so if you could help me a little ??
<fdoving> we might be able to help you too.. if riddell isn't around.
<marseillai> fdoving: right
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> so i've apt-get source kopete
<marseillai> and now i've all kdenetwork ...
<fdoving> yes.
<marseillai> i'll try to patch kopete
<fdoving> ok hang on a little.
<fdoving> i'll apt-get source kdenetwork to walk you though this the way i mean is correct and clean :)
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> fdoving: i'm using this tuto to help me : https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/fr/basic-updating.html
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> you''ve apt-get sourced kopete.
<fdoving> now you want to make your changes a patch to kdenetwork in the package part of the source.
<fdoving> that means your changes should be done under debian/
<marseillai> fdoving: i thought i had to make the change then do a debdiff ??? i'm wrong ?
<fdoving> no, that is correct.
<marseillai> ok
<marseillai> so
<fdoving> but that part comes later.
<fdoving> the package part of the source is what's inside the .diff.gz
<marseillai> for the moment i've done a temp directory in kdenetwork directory!
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> you have a .dsc file, a diff.gz and a orig.tar.gz right?
<marseillai> then i've copy kopete directory in it in kopete/ and kopete.orig/
<marseillai> yes for kdenetwork
<fdoving> .diff.gz is the package part of the source, orig.tar.gz is the upstream kdenetwork tar.gz
<fdoving> the debian directory is inside the package part, so, it's all in diff.gz
<fdoving> and that what we consider clean.
<marseillai> slowly i try to understand you by reading at list twice what you write ....
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> understood
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> sorry the delay.
<marseillai> fdoving: so now i apply my patch to kopete/ directory, then i will diff -Nru  <package>-<version>.orig <package>-<version> > patch-file am i right ?
<fdoving> ok, you don't need to copy the kopete directory anywhere.
<fdoving> marseillai: yes, that's correct, but you have tools that does most of the job for you.
<fdoving> marseillai: do you have cdbs installed?
<marseillai> yes
<fdoving> ok, now cd into kdenetwork-3.5.6/
<marseillai> yes
<fdoving> check what patches are already included 'ls debian/patches'
<fdoving> now you see that the latest kubuntu patch is kubuntu_07_fileshare.diff
<marseillai> so in debian/
<marseillai> ?
<fdoving> hang on.
<fdoving> so, your patch should be named kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff or something like that, right?
<fdoving> now, we have a tool named cdbs-edit-patch
<marseillai> fdoving: wait wait
<marseillai> my patch is a .patch
<marseillai> only
<marseillai> it's this file :  http://www.facticius.net/files/kopete-emoticons-manager.patch
<fdoving> yes, that's cool, what we're about to do, is to apply the patch, in a temp environment, and make our nifty tool cdbs-edit-patch make the debian/patches/kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff patch for us.
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> so, while still in the kdenetwork-3.5.6/ directory run: cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff
<fdoving> what happens is that cdbs-edit-patch makes a clean copy of the kdenetwork source package somewhere in /tmp/
<fdoving> and executes a shell there for you to work inside.
<marseillai> ah oki
<fdoving> all changes you make will be added to kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff when you exit the shell with a 0 exit code.
<marseillai> it do what i was doing by hand in fact ...
<fdoving> yes, now inside the subshell apply your patch.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i try but that's something i've never done
<fdoving> when you're done 'exit'
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> apply the patch?
<fdoving> did you apply the patch?
<marseillai> not yet
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> don't exit yet then.
<fdoving> i'll fetch the patch too.
<marseillai> trying currenty but that's new for me
<fdoving> patch -p1 < /tmp/kopete-emoticons-manager.patch
<fdoving> did it for me.
<fdoving> i saved the patch to /tmp/ first,
<fdoving> then i applied it from inside the subshell.
<marseillai> in kopete directroy isn't it ?
<fdoving> no, i did it from the toplevel kdenetwork-3.5.6 directory
<fdoving> if you open the patch in an editor you can see where the patch will look for the files.
<fdoving> *** kdenetwork-3.5.6/kopete/kopete/chatwindow/chatmessagepart.cpp  2007-01-15 12:23:52.000000000 +0100
<marseillai> kdenetwork-3.5.6.new$ patch -p1 < /home/cyril/kopete.patch
<marseillai> can't find file to patch at input line 5
<marseillai> and then it ask me File to patch:
<fdoving> hmm.. are you on feisty?
<marseillai> yes
<fdoving> ok. wget the patch again, inside the subshell.
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> then try again with that patch.
<marseillai> patch -p1 < /tmp/kopete-emoticons-manager.patch
<marseillai> bash: /tmp/kopete-emoticons-manager.patch: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce typ
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> sorry mystake
<fdoving> wrong path?
<fdoving> :)
<marseillai> fdoving: what is your path ?
<marseillai> cyril@ubuntu1:/tmp/cdbs-new-patch.NW3990/kdenetwork-3.5.6.new$
<marseillai> or /temp
<fdoving> yeah, where did you wget to?
<fdoving> cyril@ubuntu1:/tmp/cdbs-new-patch.NW3990/kdenetwork-3.5.6.new$ wget ....
<fdoving> you should use:
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> done! :D
<fdoving> cyril@ubuntu1:/tmp/cdbs-new-patch.NW3990/kdenetwork-3.5.6.new$ patch -p1 < kopete-emoticons-manager.patch
<marseillai> patch -p1 < /tmp/cdbs-new-patch.NW3990/kdenetwork-3.5.6.new/kopete-emoticons-manager.patch
<fdoving> or that.. yes :)
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> yours is faster yex
<fdoving> ok, now you need to remember to delete the downloaded patch.
<fdoving> we don't want that to make our patch dirty.
<marseillai> done
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> now we're done, let's make kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff
<fdoving> 'exit'
<fdoving> from the subshell
<marseillai> done
<marseillai> /usr/bin/cdbs-edit-patch: 114: cannot create /home/cyril/kopete/kdenetwork-3.5.6/debian/patches/kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff: Permission denied
<fdoving> NOTE: if you don't want to save your changed, 'exit 123' or something not 0.
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> :'(
<fdoving> ouch.
<fdoving> did you apt-get source as root?
<marseillai> i've apt-get source in root ........
<marseillai> :s
<fdoving> ouch.
<fdoving> ok.
<marseillai> fdoving:
<fdoving> practice makes perfect.
<marseillai> let me 2 minutes i restart from beginning
<fdoving> now apt-get source as your user.
<marseillai> alone .....
<fdoving> yes, just ask if you have any questions.
<fdoving> and tell me when you're done, and i'll explain debdiffs etc.
<mhb> fdoving: is there a tutorial like that on the net?
<fdoving> mhb: no idea.
<fdoving> mhb: feel free to make one :)
<mhb> fdoving: your discussion seems to be useful for newcomers, so a tutorial like that would be handy
<fdoving> mhb: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/fr/basic-updating.html
<fdoving> it's mostly dpatch though.
<fdoving> that's more advanced than cdbs-edit-patch
<ScottK> fdoving and atypic: Bug #96090
<ubotu> Malone bug 96090 in klamav "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96090
<fdoving> ScottK: nice, i saw it :)
* ScottK had to go sleep after he was here las, just woke up.
<marseillai> fdoving: i'm currently exiting! it takes time but it just works
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<ScottK> fdoving and mhb: For different methods of patching, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<mhb> fdoving: and time-s
<mhb> fdoving: sorry
<marseillai_> fdoving: sorry my network crash
<marseillai_> fdoving: am i right if i tell i've to debuild -us -uc ?
<mhb> kdevelop doesn't have a bzr plugin, does it...
<mhb> sorry, trying #kubuntu instead
<fdoving> marseillai_: yeah, or 'debuild -S -sa -us -uc' is what i use to only build source. then i use 'pbuilder build file.dsc' with the new version. I recon you used 'dch -i' to increment the version number and make a changelog entry explaining that you added the patch and what it does?
<marseillai_> fdoving: i don't understand your last sentences : "I recon you used 'dch -i' to increment the version number and make a changelog entry explaining that you added the patch and what it does?"
<marseillai_> i should have done dch -i ???
<marseillai_> *would
<fdoving> marseillai_: before debuild -us -uc, yes.
<marseillai_> arf
<marseillai_> too late
<fdoving> marseillai_: 'dch -i' is a command that will modify debian/changelog and increment the version number.
<marseillai_> what it does ?
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> so
<marseillai_> dch -i then debuild -S -sa -us -uc then pbuilder build file.dsc ?
<fdoving> marseillai_: yes, before pbuilder build you can use 'debdiff oldversion.dsc newversion.dsc > debdiff.diff'
<marseillai_> fdoving: oki
<marseillai_> a question
<fdoving> yes?
<marseillai_> before building if i need some special dependency ton compile is there a way to install them simply ?
<fdoving> you don't need to if you just build source. 'debuild -S -sa -us -uc'
<fdoving> and pbuilder installs them if you build with pbuilder
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> so let's go for making a debdiff and test this patch
<marseillai_> fdoving: done like this can i submit this patch to kubuntu ?
<fdoving> you can submit the .debdiff to kubuntu.
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> oula
<fdoving> but it's always good practice to compile yourself and test, before submitting patches or debdiffs.
<marseillai_> i've done dhc -i
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> i'll
<marseillai_> fdoving: i've done dhc -i  what should i do! i'm in changelog.dch? ^X to quit? change something?
<marseillai_> i've add this too lines
<marseillai_> * Add kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff
<marseillai_>     - adds emoticons aibility to kopete
<fdoving> Spelling is very important in changelog files, we try to be picky on that, and capitalization.
<marseillai_> it's enough ?
<marseillai_> i can quit ?
<fdoving> So, '- Adds an emoticon editor to kopete' and maybe a link to the page you found the patch?
<marseillai_> i've just make this modifications
<ScottK> You'll also need the bug number this affects.
<fdoving> it's also often nice to thank the author of the patch.
<ScottK> If you don't have a bug yet, write one as you'll need it to get the patch in.
<marseillai_> for patch editor i've only is nick
<ScottK> Write your bug and then put (LP: # zzzz) at the end of the changelog entry.
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> let's go for that
<ScottK> Oops, but without the space between # and zzzz, i.e. #zzzz
<fdoving> marseillai_: with a link to the kde-apps/kde-look page you found the patch and his nick i belive it's enough.
<marseillai_> oki
<nixternal> ??: if I run 'make all' in the docs svn right, it runs so smooth and fast. Now when I run that same Makefile with the kubuntu-docs package, pbuilder initiates it, and it runs so damn slow. any ideas as to why?
<nixternal> fdoving: have you experienced that before?
<fdoving> pbuilder is dead slow.
<fdoving> i use cowdancer to make it slightly faster.
<marseillai_> ScottK: i must name my bug with [packages need]  ?
<nixternal> dude, 8 hours for the kubuntu-docs to build, oh and fail out at the very end because of a typo by me
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Describe the problem your patch solves.
<fdoving> nixternal: nice. don't you use debuild? i only use pbuilder once or twice to check dependencies.
<ScottK> marseillai_: Think as if you are a user with a problem, not the developer with the solution.
<nixternal> well I use pbuilder to test, especially now with the translations
<ScottK> A good problem description will help make it clear why this should be approved.
<marseillai_> ScottK: arf oki
<marseillai_> bug : #106586
<ScottK> Also, even if it's not approved, if someone comes along with the same issue, they will find the bug and the patch.
<ScottK> bug  #106586
<ubotu> Malone bug 106586 in kdenetwork "kopete emoticon manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106586
<marseillai_> fdoving: oki modification to changelog done i just have to quit? i don't see any saving options
<marseillai_> or ScottK
<ScottK> bug  #106586
<ubotu> Malone bug 106586 in kdenetwork "kopete emoticon manager" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106586
<fdoving> marseillai_: save and quit, yes.
<marseillai_> how can i save fdoving ?
<ScottK> You need to write out the changes.
<ScottK> I think ctrl O
<fdoving> marseillai_: is that nano?
<ScottK> dch usuall dumps you in nano
<marseillai_> oki
<ScottK> There is a list of commands, check it.
<marseillai_> now let's make .dsc
<fdoving> ScottK: if you don't change your editor, it does. yes, i use vim for everyhting.
* ScottK tries to too.  
<ScottK> I need to remember to change my editor.
<ScottK> The only time it ever comes up for me is dch.
<marseillai_> Now running lintian...
<marseillai_> W: kdenetwork source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<marseillai_> W: kdenetwork source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu10
<marseillai_> Finished running lintian.
<marseillai_> it's my fault ?
<ScottK> That's expected
<ScottK> nmu is a Debian thing.
<marseillai_> hwo should i call my debdiff ?
<marseillai_> debdiff kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu9.dsc kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu10.dsc  > .......... ???
<fdoving> marseillai_: yes, debdiff kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu9.dsc kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu10.dsc > nameofnew.debdiff
<fdoving> you redirect the output of debdiff file1.dsc file2.dsc to nameofnew.debdiff
<marseillai_> yes but how should i call it ?
<marseillai_> is there a rule for this names ?
<fdoving> i ofen name them something like kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu9-0ubuntu10.debdiff
<fdoving> not really.
<fdoving> i like the names to reflect what version of the package it's made from.
<marseillai_> i've no GPG key ....
<fdoving> in my example case that would be easy to read as 'it's kdenetwork version 3.5.6-0 ubuntu version ubuntu9 and it results in ubuntu10'
<fdoving> marseillai_: you don't need one.
<nixternal> alrighty, trying to build kde4 all over again. started fresh, hopefully this time it won't break on kde4-config
<fdoving> lets hope so.
<fdoving> the new dolphin is so nice.
<nixternal> well it crashed out on kdelibs
<nixternal> says I need to build qt with session management support
<fdoving> did you compile qt-copy from kde svn?
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving> what does qt-copy/config.status say?
<nixternal> one sec, I have to help the neighbor load her truck
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> whew, that was tiring
<nixternal> config.status doesn't say much
<fdoving> it should say what commandline options were used to configure qt.
<nixternal> looks like the commands I ran to build it
<nixternal> yes, it shows the options from the KDE4 wiki page
<fdoving> correct.
<fdoving> are your paths correct?
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving> did you get the .bashrc from the usefull-scripts page?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> well, I added the script to my .bashrc
<nixternal> at the bottom
<fdoving> what does 'echo $QTDIR' say?
<nixternal> it says the right place ~/qt-copy
<fdoving> then i don't know.
<fdoving> ask in #kde4-devel maybe?
<fdoving> nixternal: do you have libsm-dev ?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> 1.0.1-3
<nixternal> ok, this time it shows Session Management support in the ./configure of qt-copy
<fdoving> -sm
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> good.
<nixternal> showed openssl as well, which was an issue last night
<fdoving> it's -sm but it's on by defaults.
<fdoving> same goes for openssl.
<nixternal> am I going to have to redo strigi, or is it fine?
<fdoving> you can compile it, to be sure.
<fdoving> it's rather small.
<nixternal> yes it is
<fdoving> better to just do it, instead of kdelibs failing again, at 98 percent.. in 5 hours :)
<nixternal> I would really like to know what platform they wrote those instructions for. I haven't had any luck with Kubuntu or Debian. Slackware had no problem that I can remember
<nixternal> then again, there is no telling what kind of bugs they have introduced since that writing either that may have changed up some stuff
<fdoving> it worked flawlessly for me some time ago.
<fdoving> then again, i had other qt-copy issues.
<nixternal> it seems qt-copy is the root of all problems I have had so far
<fdoving> it made problems for me too, or all powerpc users, to be exact.
<fdoving> but that issue is fixed now.
<nixternal> hrmm, I still need a video card for my powerpc
<nixternal> ebay has some for like $100...no way. if it isn't free or less than $10, I don't want it
<fdoving> i'm buying a x86
<nixternal> I am only going to use just to install an os to
<nixternal> then set it away and use it as a server
<fdoving> ppc is so damn annoying on the desktop.
<nixternal> so I have heard
<fdoving> i'll re-install osx and give it to my girlfriend.
<nixternal> heh, that will work
<fdoving> not because of codecs and flash and those regular things, i'm happy with that. but the issue is i can't compile stuff on my superduper servers and use it on the laptop.
<fdoving> i need to compile everything on the lapotp.. and that's timeconsuming.
<nixternal> hahah, you have to compile on the laptop, and wait forevah!
<fdoving> yes.
<nixternal> speaking of which, I fixed the docs typo and it is happily building away 1 section every 30 to 45 minutes
<nixternal> and there are 18 total, not including the firefox pages, which are only a few
<fdoving> heh.. is the source huge?
<nixternal> 22MB
<fdoving> i can test-compile for you if you want.
<nixternal> hrmm, it is only 10MB
<mhb> crash during compilation is not the worst thing
<nixternal> I swore last night it was bigger
<mhb> the worst thing is when kdevelop crashes while saving your work
<nixternal> I did remove some country codes that had no translations
<fdoving> mhb: use kscope or vim then :)
<fdoving> kwrite is nice too.
<fdoving> but i'm too addicted to vim.
<nixternal> I am addicted to Kate
<fdoving> it's all about the small things.
<mhb> fdoving: there isn't anything like KDevDesigner
<nixternal> I do however like vim at the cli more than I do emacs
<mhb> fdoving: for KDE UI design
<fdoving> mhb: i don't do designing in gui, i do it in code :)
* nixternal makes sure manchicken isn't around
<nixternal> create a TOE, the code it :)
<marseillai_> fdoving: it takes SO MANY TIMES to compile on my little configuration
<fdoving> marseillai_: it does. pbuilder is slow, especially on slow hardware. debuild -us -uc is a little faster. not much, but alittle.
<fdoving> marseillai_: and, you're compiling the complete kdenetwork module of kde now, not only kopete.
<marseillai_> fdoving: an estimation of times to compile kdenetworks ?
<fdoving> marseillai_: no idea. it's been a while since i compiled it.
<marseillai_> fdoving: i didn't i was able to compile only kopete
<fdoving> marseillai_: yes, but not if you're building the packages.
<marseillai_> fdoving: a question! now i'll have only a kdenetwork.deb or kopete.deb and kdenetwork*.deb .... ?
<fdoving> marseillai_: a bunch kdenetwork*.deb
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> nice
<marseillai_> and to test i've just to dpg -i *.deb or only kopete.deb ?
<fdoving> you can just do kopete, iirc.
<fdoving> if that somehow fails, do them all.
<marseillai_> oki
<fdoving> bbiab. need to do something else for a while. eyes needs some off-screen time.
<nixternal> ahh, now it is going, 89% on kdelibs
<ScottK> fdoving: Looks like your update fixed the problem where klamav crashes if you try and update it or clamav, so that's definite progress.
<fdoving> ScottK: good :)
<fdoving> thanks to suse for those fixes.
<ScottK> Thanks to you for knowing how to find them.
* ScottK is going to have to ask you for a tutorial on that when we both have time...
<fdoving> google.com
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Enough said.
<fdoving> download.opensuse.org is nice too.
<ScottK> Actually it's thanks to opensuse we got the clamav update too.  I used to run opensuse and never unsubbed from their security list.  I saw it mentioned there.
<fdoving> and kmenu -> run command -> 'gg:site:download.opensuse.org klamav' is also nice.
<fdoving> suse rocks.
<fdoving> i can't stand using it though.
<fdoving> as it's rpm.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I also got tired of being a beta (or alpha) tester for SLES.
<ScottK> I wanted to run a distro where what I was using was considered the final product.
<marseillai> fdoving: i'm a little bit afraid
<marseillai> i've made sudo pbuilder build kdenetwork_3.5.6-0ubuntu10.dsc and can't find any .deb files ....
<fdoving> marseillai: they are in /var/cache/pbuilder/results i think.
<marseillai> fdoving: pfiou thanks
<marseillai> :)
<ScottK> Looks like we aren't entirely out of the woods on knetworkmanager yet, Bug #86680 (see the latest comments).
<ubotu> Malone bug 86680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86680
<nixternal> fdoving: installed!!!
<nixternal> now I just need to set it up for kde-devel user to start KDE on login
<mhb> what is the current KDE way of displaying informational messages?
* mhb is too lazy to read the UI guidelines (again)
<ash211> mhb: I don't think it's optimal, but kdialog can be used
<mhb> I have to obey the KDE guidelines, I guess
<mhb> you can either do a pop-up or show it dynamically in the window
<mhb> I prefer the latter, but that's more Vista-ish (and I'm not sure if that's allowed in the KDE UI Guidelines)
<ash211> Amarok displays things in-window
<ash211> an informational bar and also a sort of in-window scrolling popup notification
<Tm_T> vista-ish?
* Tm_T don't get this
<Tm_T> suddenly almost everything has something to do with vista
<ash211> something that microsoft windows vista would do
<mhb> Tm_T: it's vista-ish because the "Windows Vista User Experience Guidelines" recommend that
<mhb> ash211: you're right
<mhb> Tm_T: perhaps Apple Human Interface Guidelines recommend the same, I have to check
<Tm_T> mhb: and if KDE recommends same or similar, can we just _forget_ that vista already?
<Tm_T> ash211: like use doubleclick?
<ash211> if it's between popups or in-line info bars, I'd go for the less-obtrusive informational bar
<nixternal> OSD :)
<ash211> hopefully google can turn doubleclick around :)
* mhb would go for the info bar too
<ash211> but I chose to keep the OSD - I don't have Amarok up 100% of the time
<ash211> (even though it's that great of a program )
<mhb> but I'll probably wait on a UI expert to review the UI
<ash211> mhb: what's this going to be used in?
<mhb> ash211: my soc2007 project, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-gdebi
<nixternal> his QtPr0nWidget
<nixternal> ;p
<ash211> if it's goatse, I'd prefer the popup!
<nixternal> gahahahah
<ash211> cover the image ...
<mhb> ash211: a KDE frontend for gdebi, the graphical .deb installer
<ash211> mhb: see Notifications at http://usability.kde.org/hig/current/windows-dialogs.php
<mhb> ash211: thanks so much
<ash211> I think I'm actually already subscribed to your spec :0
<nixternal> mhb: if you need doc help on that, feel free to bug me
<nixternal> if gdebi-gtk has docs though, it can be easily implmented
<nixternal> my lord, apidox for KDE4 are still going
<nixternal> I think they are outlasting the kdelibs and kdebase installs
<mhb> ash211: sadly the KDE page "recommends" pop-ups
<ash211> really ?!
<mhb> ash211: http://usability.kde.org/hig/current/images/windows-dialogs-simple-plain.png
<ash211> what's your popup going to inform the user of?
<ash211> it also has this line, though: "It is irritating for the user to have notification dialogs popping up for expected events. Messages like Printing completed or Mail sent should be avoided. Instead, the application might show these messages in the statusbar."
<mhb> ash211: the same thing the GNOME pop-up does, stuff like "this package is present in the repositories with an older version"
<ash211> I've never used the gnome version, so I'm not familiar with it
<ash211> if I've downloaded a package to install, then I probably already know that the repo version is older, wouldn't I?
<mhb> ash211: this pop-up appears when gdebi checks the repositories and finds a package with the same name
<mhb> ash211: true, it's nothing critical ...
<ash211> I'd put it inline with the text, maybe a status bar or something, if it were me
<ash211> "A notification dialog should be used only when users need to be notified of an event which they did not specifically ask for, or were not necessarily expecting."
<mhb> ash211: "not necessarily expecting" fits here, they don't have to expect that
<mhb> ash211: but it's a broad definition
<mhb> ash211: thanks for the discussion and opinions
<fdoving> nixternal: congrats.
<ash211> you welcome
<ash211> s/you/you're/
<nixternal> I think I am just going to run Xephyr
<mhb> ash211: I should still wait for the UI review
<ash211> what's that?
<ash211> mhb: how do you submit something like that for review? and to whom?
<mhb> ash211: I usually make a mockup, write some more information about the UI in the specification and then ask Jonathan (R.) which Kubuntu UI-skilled person to ask for help.
<ash211> thanks, I was just wondering
<mhb> ash211: are you creating a UI application for gutsy?
<ash211> no, I'm just observing the process
<ash211> I'll be gone for most of the summer doing stuff...
<giangy> 'evening
<marseillai_> fdoving: where can i find a complete howto to create package from scratch using cdbs ?
<fdoving> marseillai_: don't know if such exists.
<fdoving> marseillai_: you can ask in #ubuntu-motu
<marseillai_> i'll
<marseillai_> fdoving: really a great thanks for your help this afternoon
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<marseillai_> it was my first packages with something else than ckeckinstall and i'm a little bit proud of it! :)
<fdoving> always happy to help new contributors :)
<marseillai_> fdoving: i've post a comment on kde-look for a bug on this patch kopete crash when i try to edit an emoticon theme but this apps seems great and i'll update my debdiff if a new patch is done....
<fdoving> good :)
<marseillai_> and tomorrow morning or afternoon (depends on my homework) i'll try to package smplayer or rekordmydesktop, so perhaps i'll ask some help again...
<marseillai_> if i succeed i would be happy to conribute to kubuntu by packaging
<fdoving> sure, i'm not sure i'll be around, but someone either here or in #ubuntu-motu will most likely be around to help answer your questions.
<marseillai_> oki
<nixternal> QDBusConnection issues trying to start up KDE4 (startkde or startkde-modified) in Xephry :(
<nixternal> oh well, have to work on it later, back in a bit
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-15
<mhb> perhaps for gutsy we could make an exact list of "skinnable" parts of the Kubuntu UI and make them all fit into the whole Kubuntu "user experience" ... Konqueror main page, Kopete chat window, Amarok side panel etc ... what do you say to that?
<claydoh> mhb: that would be great, and probably not too terribly difficult,
<claydoh> it is something I would do for myself if I had any colr/artistic sense
<claydoh> s/colr/color
<mhb> claydoh: getting (skilled) artists to work on it could be problematic, but stating what could be improved and how is easy
<claydoh> yes, just going into each segment ant looking at what is 'themable'
<claydoh> I would love for example, to see a more Kubuntu-like 'K' in the K menu graphic
<claydoh> and k3b needs some work, though I use the laser Light Blue theme for it, it clashes with everything else :0
<claydoh> or just look at Linux Mint's KDE......
<claydoh> ....and do absolutely the opposite from that :)
<claydoh> I'll make a list, maybe it would be a good starting point?
<mhb> claydoh: sure :o)
<claydoh> gimme some time tho, I'm only working 60+ hrs at the restaurant this week :(
<claydoh> s/this/next
<mhb> claydoh: no problem, perhaps use a wiki page, so we can collaborate
<claydoh> I will,, shouldn't be to hard for me to figure out
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs translated, packaged, tested, complete, ready (I need those of you who use something other than en to test though)
<nixternal> and if it doesn't work, I quit :)
<nixternal> uploading to my server now
<mhb> nixternal: okay, last thing I do before sleep
<mhb> nixternal: once it is there, tell me
<nixternal> roger that, it is fairly large, so it is going to take a minute or two
<crimsun> hmm, interesting. Konsole added to a default current Ubuntu install has crisp, antialiased fonts whereas gnome-terminal has blurry ones.
<crimsun> goooo Qt.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> recompiling qt to point to the correct $DBUSDIR
<nixternal> hopefully that will get KDE 4 running in Xephyr
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/7.04-6/
<nixternal> there is a .deb in there for you
<nixternal> if it is broken, I don't know what to do, that took 8 hours to build
<mhb> thanks, .deb arrived
<mhb> firefox homepage is still pure text, is that correct?
<mhb> nixternal: I thought you mentioned some css
<mhb> good news everyone, especially nixternal
<mhb> kubuntu-docs seem to be as translated as they could be
<nixternal> so the docs are working? just not the firefox homepage?
<nixternal> I think it is the silly linking that might be causing the css issue
<nixternal> maybe linking the common/ dir to the /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ will fix that
<nixternal> I know there are a few languages that didn't receive full translation, but that is due to Rosetta opening late I think
<mhb> ah I see the issue
<mhb> kubuntu.css is one level higher than it should be
<mhb> ubuntu.css too, but Ubuntu folks have a symlink for that
<nixternal> OK, I will do a symlink for that and the images as well
<nixternal> that should be a rather easy fix
<mhb> but the documentation seem to be working great
<nixternal> mhb: is the firefox startpage translated?
<nixternal> what language btw?
<mhb> nixternal: not here, I didn't find the time to send you the translation :o)
<nixternal> OK
<mhb> yum yum, symlink fixes it
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is an easy rules hack for that one
<mhb> good
<nixternal> the images are working?
<nixternal> so there doesn't need to be any imagery hackery
<mhb> yes, but I symlinked the images dir as well
<nixternal> OK, you had to symlink them one up?
<mhb> nixternal: eh?
<mhb> nixternal: both have to be symlinked, or the images don't work
<nixternal> for images, did you have symlink them to the home/ directory?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> symlink images/ and kubuntu.css into home/ and it works
<nixternal> so you did 'ln -s /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/images /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/images'
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> postinstall will fix that then
<nixternal> OK, so I have the links in postinst
<mhb> that's what I did
<mhb> I bid thee goodnight
<firephoto> is this just with translated stuff? firefox start page seems ok here. it's using file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, one comment more though
<nixternal> what's that?
<mhb> nixternal: what happens when there exists a translated version of the firefox start page?
<mhb> does one get redirected to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/kindex-de.html ?
<nixternal> it should switch over, but I had to switch index* to kindex* as to not conflict with ubuntu
<nixternal> mhb: it should link usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to the locale-kubuntu/kindex-de.html
<nixternal> I think this perl script needs to be hacked for that to work correctly
<nixternal> thank god I suck at perl ;)
<mhb> when I reconfigure kubuntu-docs, it says "Using /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/kfirefox-index.html for 'firefox-homepage'
<mhb> but when I start firefox, it redirects me to
<mhb> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-cs_CZ.html
<mhb> which has no css
<nixternal> so you are being redirected to the correct translation supposedly
<nixternal> the css and the images just need to be linked up one level
<mhb> nixternal: if one is to view /home/locales/*.html files correctly, the css has to be linked up one level for them
<nixternal> OK, that is fixed here locally in a postinst in debian/
<mhb> the file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/kfirefox-index.html works fine (after the symlinking)
<nixternal> I think the firefox translation perl script needs to be hacked as well
<nixternal> I will have to read through it, as I need the kindex-*.html to link correctly to the index-*.html
<nixternal> OK, dinner is here, I will work on it in a bit
<nixternal> thanks for checking though
<nixternal> ar, de, es, eu, fi, fr, ku, sv, and ta are the available translated ff homepages
<nixternal> so if anyone here has feisty and that locale, please test :) thank you
<nixternal> I am sure the firefox links are going to be an issue until I can figure out that perl script
<nixternal> k, back in a few
<jsgotangco> nixternal: wow chicago got the 2016 olympics
<jsgotangco> oh wait wrong
<nixternal> not yet
<crimsun> you can bet if it does that Rich will be touting Vista there.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I won't be living in Chicago then I hope
<nixternal> wo0t, uploading the kubuntu-docs package
<nixternal> that's it for Feisty, I am done
<nixternal> thanks for all the fish!
<claydoh> mhb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTheming
<claydoh> my feeble beginnings before bedtime
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/7.04-6/   <-- kubuntu-docs package ready to rock and roll
* Hobbsee wonders if manchicken will be working for google now
<nixternal> workin' for Google?
<nixternal> I doubt it, he hates the place :)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs, 8 hour build time
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> and 1 simple fix for translated firefox pages...woohoo
<Hobbsee> nixternal: http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/google-to-buy-admanagement-company/2007/04/14/1175971402439.html
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<nixternal> heh, didn't he leave doubleclick or did he just go back to them?
<nixternal> manchicken: do you work for doubleclick?
<manchicken> You mean google? :P
<manchicken> Not anymore.
<nixternal> ok, you just left there for the new job
<nixternal> couldnt remember if it was vice versa or not
<manchicken> Yeah
<nixternal> I have KDE 4 built, I can run all of the apps in Xephyr, but I cannot run KDE 4
<nixternal> I keep getting D-Bus errors
<manchicken> Xephyr?
<nixternal> ya, kind of like X in X
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i dont know
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<manchicken> Ah.
<nixternal> anyone have issues with kdesu?
<atypic> nixternal: such as..?
<nixternal> it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does it work if you run it twice?
<nixternal> why yes it does
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug
<nixternal> jsgotangco: just left me hanging
<nixternal> talking to myself
<jsgotangco> cool the logs will catch it though
<nixternal> heh
<jsgotangco> :)
<nixternal> there are no logs, you left the channel
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's a bug filed.  only seems to happen some of hte time
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, I am the "some of the time" :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee gets it occasionally too
<nixternal> I hardly ever use it, so that is why I never notice it
<jovan> hello today i have do an update but everything goes wrong with fonts cannot write to cache have anybody a workaround
<jovan> ?
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!
<mhb> hi nixternal, enjoying a kubuntu-free Sunday?
<nixternal> of course :)
<Hobbsee> seele: how far did you get with the graphical grub menu editor thing, btw?
<Hobbsee> weren't you working on it, a while ago?
* mhb digs a hole for him to hide in
<Hobbsee> hi mhb :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh, were you the one who was writing it?
* Hobbsee rescues mhb and fills in the hole
<mhb> to be honest, yes
<Hobbsee> ahh
<mhb> it had trouble with the update-grub scripts, which reorder the menu items automatically, so it was deferred for feisty
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<mhb> and I'm having some important exams in the very near future, so there's not as much free time as I'd like
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<fdoving> mhb: do you have the source online anywhere?
<Hobbsee> was just curious
<mhb> fdoving: it's a part of guidance, so yes
<fdoving> kdesvn?
<mhb> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> in trunk or in a branch?
<mhb> trunk
<mhb> fdoving: I have to check where it is, as guidance may have moved in the meantime
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, seele instigated the idea of it at UDS-MTV, but no code :)
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee demands imbrandon come to seville
<imbrandon> i cant make this one :( i'll be in portland and boston though
<mhb> fdoving: and the code was not particularly clean, as I tried to finish it in time and then realized it's no use
<imbrandon> ubuntu live and UDS-Boston
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you suck.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you should come to seville anyway :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no just broke, and no canonical sponsor this time :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: awww :(
<imbrandon> :)
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco will plan to boston too
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: that means you're not in spain either?
<jjesse> is the next uds in boston?
<imbrandon> yall need to come to Ubuntu Live too
<imbrandon> jjesse, yes
<jjesse> that will be for gibbon + 1
<jsgotangco> jjesse: yup, we look into the extreme future
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: i can start swimming tomorrow if you want
<imbrandon> lol
<jjesse> i'm already planning on getting boss approval
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: great :)
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: then i wont have to use my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  on you
<jjesse> i saw this link from google maps on directions from london to new york and one of the steps was to swim the atlantic
<imbrandon> lol yea, i seen that too
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<jjesse> do a search for directions from london, uk to new york city
<imbrandon> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&saddr=new+york,+ny&daddr=london,+uk&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=38.638819,90.791016&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=4&ll=46.13417,-36.123047&spn=33.876679,90.791016&om=1
<imbrandon> step #23
<jsgotangco> swimming to the atlantic ain't too bad compared to doing the pacific and the indian oceans combined
<fdoving> mhb: ouch, it's python.
<jjesse> only 3,462 miles
* Hobbsee wonders what that is in real measurements..
<jsgotangco> lol at #23
<jjesse> why can't i do driving directions from new york to toyko?
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> nice
<jsgotangco> google should talk to airlines about grabbing tickets to destinations for ads
<mhb> fdoving: did you find it? can you tell me the location on SVN? I'm lost for some reason :o)
<imbrandon> fdoving, nothing wrong with python :)
<jsgotangco> i guess in plane-sense ny to london wold be a direct flight?
<fdoving> mhb: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/guidance/ or svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/guidance
<fdoving> imbrandon: i don't do python, so for me everything is wrong with it.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Python makes a lot of tasks nice, and actually some pretty damn good apps
<fdoving> sure, but i still don't know how to program anything with it :)
<fdoving> except maybe a hello world.
<nixternal> fdoving: hahahaha
<fdoving> i am the problem, not python.
<nixternal> I have been learning it, although learning it with GTK binding
<nixternal> cbx33 told me to get this book, and that I did
<jsgotangco> what's this book?
<fdoving> thinkcspy?
<nixternal> although I think the best books I have bought are the Qt4/C++ design books
<fdoving> i should get one of those.
<nixternal> Beginning Python (wrox pub)
<nixternal> C++ GUI Programming with Qt4 is good, and so is the Bruce Perans book 'An Introduction to Design Patterns in C++ with Qt4'
<nixternal> Bruce Perens series rather, not his book
<nixternal> both are pub'd by Prentice Hall
<nixternal> it works out great with my C++ courses at the uni as well
<fdoving> i like doc.trolltech.com and englishbreakfastnework.org,  some api.kde.org and developer.kde.org, and techbase.kde.org :)
<nixternal> ebn is my hero!
<nixternal> fdoving: also you can subscribe to the trolltech tutorials as well
<nixternal> or newsletters. they have a lot of great stuff in there
<fdoving> i'm subscribed to qt-interest and a bunch of kde lists.
<nixternal> heh, the one thing I don't miss about debian is the lack of the 'latest and greatest'
<fdoving> i don't lack the information, i lack the time. :)
<nixternal> fdoving: same here :)
<nixternal> kde-dev lists are great, and thanks to strigi they are even greater when it comes to searching them
<nixternal> is it me, or do the kde 4 apidox take the longest to generate?
<fdoving> don't know. haven't watched it do that.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<ScottK> fdoving: Dunno if you're been following the klamav patch you did, but I've gotten multiple good reports of the new version NOT crashing.  Thanks again.
<fdoving> ScottK: nice. thank suse, they and you did all the work :)
<nixternal> fdoving: it seems my dbus issues are a known bug
<fdoving> nixternal: oh. good.. in a way :)
<nixternal> I can start most apps, now I have KDevelop set to my KDE4 dev user. I am ready to rock and roll. gemme a project now! :)
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, a project you say?
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> how about packaging the impossible = KDE4 for Feisty?
<nixternal> you have your own project, no pawning that off!
<nixternal> mhb: already done :)
<mhb> really?
<nixternal> yes, it is in universe
<nixternal> hehe
* mhb must have missed that
<nixternal> well the last dev snapshot is
<mhb> good
<atypic> Since the bugs seems fixed, I was thinking about starting on the TODO-list of klamav..
<nixternal> bugs fixed??? it is buggy as all heck here
<fdoving> atypic: that would be cool, have you been in touch with upstream?
<atypic> fdoving: yah, seems very keen on the "CLEAN UP CODE"-bit :] 
<atypic> and the "exclude directories"-thingy
<fdoving> sounds reasonable :)
<ScottK> atypic: Also look and see if it's calling freshclam in no-daemon mode.  I don't think it is and it should.
<Tm_T> hmh, anyone know if there is/was some kind of expokit for marketing
* Tm_T is starting real marketing project in LoCo
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe there's channel for that...
<Riddell> loco channel?
<mhb> Tm_T: or marketing channel?
<Tm_T> -marketing yes
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> I'm there now
<mhb> Tm_T: but there is an expo kit
<Riddell> ask kubuntu-de types where the kubuntu poster stand is
<Tm_T> mhb: yup vut can't find it now
<Tm_T> mhb: remember where that was?
<mhb> Tm_T: I know my fellow LoCo member asked Canonical about one
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-07
<ScottK2> Does anyone know if we even need ia32-libs-kde anymore?  I'm kind of thinking not after it not being updated for two releases...
<ScottK2> nixternal: You've got amd64...  Do we need it ^^^
<nixternal> I don't use it
<ScottK2> Do you use ooo?
<ScottK2> nixternal: Would you please confirm the Open Office works without it?  That seems to be all it was set up for.
<nareshov> ScottK2: aptitude show openoffice.org-kde
<ScottK2> nareshov: Interesting, but orthogonal to the question.
<nareshov> ok ;[
<ScottK2> No problem.
<ScottK2> That's KDE integration for all archs.  The ia32libs package was just for KDE OOO support on amd64.
<nareshov> ah
<buz> i assume the oversized live cds are a known issue?
<Lure> testers of knetworkmanager 0.2.2 wanted: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<Lure> report results to Riddell, so that he can decide if this should go in Hardy on not
<Lure> if you use VPN with knetworkmanager, please test
<jpatrick> apachelogger: *shrug* :(
 * smarter wonders if KDE4 will run well on his Asus EEE
<Nightrose> smarter: there was a howto on eeeusers.com or something like that
<Nightrose> sounded ok
<smarter> putting the Kubuntu KDE4 liveCD on a usb key is not that hard ;)
<smarter> but I was wondering if it will be fast enough to be usable
<Nightrose> hehe sure but he also wrote a little about the experience
<smarter> KDE4 is so slow with my other laptop(Pentium M 1,73 GHz/512 Mo/ATi Radeon Mobility X600) :/
<smarter> probably related to the ati driver
 * Nightrose hopes all works out and she gets an eeepc soon too
<Nightrose> my other laptop is dying :(
<Riddell> smarter: I believe it works, seaLne tried it
<allee> Riddell: my kubuntu-members membership expires in a week.  Can you re-new it?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, me too please :)
<smarter> membership expires?
<jpatrick> smarter: after two years
<allee> smarter: you need to be a launchpad gold-sponsor to have non-expiring membership ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: i thought people could renew it themselves?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: not anymore
<allee> Hobbsee: policy setting somewhere?
 * Riddell looks
 * Hobbsee could renew it herself, but is a team admin
<Riddell> allee: try now
<awen_> Riddell: "next meeting" in the channel topic needs an update
 * allee tries ...
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+member/allee
<allee> Riddell: this page gives: not allowed
<allee> when I click on kubuntu-member link in my 'home-page', there's only a leave button
<jpatrick> awen_: what's the meeting on saturday?
<Riddell> allee: ok, maybe the change I made doesn't update for people with existing notifications
<Riddell> awen_: yes, we need to decide when to have one
 * awen- curses the unreliable university wireless network
<awen-> Riddell: okay, that's why no new date has been presented
<Riddell> possibly wednesday would do
<awen-> ScottK: did you have a chance to look at the mountconfig/ipod problem... it still annoys me, that to me it looks like the error message doesn't match what happens
<etretyak> awen-: i have an ipod.. i could test
<awen-> etretyak: i will remember that if get a patch of some sort made :) ... but right now the error message seems to me made just to confuse me
<nareshov> Riddell: is it possible to build kmail/knode for 4.0.3 ?
<Riddell> nareshov: no, it doesn't exist
<nareshov> for 4.1 then? hmm ;[
<Riddell> sure, we'll do it then
<ScottK> awen-: No.  I haven't had a chance to look.
<serega> kdday
<ScottK> Riddell: Is ia32-libs-kde needed anymore?  It hasn't be updated since Feisty, so I'm guessing not.  I'm thinking it should either be updated or removed.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think it has been needed since openoffice got an amd64 version
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds reasonable.  Will you just remove it or should I file a bug?
<Riddell> ScottK: file a bug please (also file one to remove webkitkde if you're feeling helpful :)
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Riddell: What's the rationale for that one?
<Riddell> ScottK: it doesn't work
<ScottK> That applies to an unfortunately large chunk of universe.  Is this one especially broken?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any chance you could action https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212801 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212801 in gnome-desktop-sharp2 "Please promote to main on powerpc" [Medium,Fix released]
<Hobbsee> oh, ti's done now
<Riddell> ScottK: it doesn't work and it confuses people about the status of webkit and KDE
<Nightrose> jjesse: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213331
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213331 in ubuntu "usb mounted dir persist after logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: Fair enough.
<jjesse> Nightrose: yes?
<jjesse> oh yes my email is ent to the mailing list
<Nightrose> right ;-)
<Riddell> ah, jjesse, did you get a kubuntu-members reminder?
<ScottK> Bug #213344 is done.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213344 in ia32-libs-kde "Please remove ia32-libs-kde source and binary from Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213344
<jjesse> no it was the email to list about usb drive problems
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #211290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211290 in webkitkde "Please remove webkitkde from Hardy (release) and Gutsy (backports)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211290
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<Nightrose> Riddell: in case you have not seen it yet: http://dot.kde.org/1207571674/1207574439/ ;-)
<Riddell> bwahahahah!
<Nightrose> :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a question regarding to auto-completion in konqueror search bar
<Tonio_> Riddell: was that with a patch ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a very annoying bug with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: everytime you type in, prompt goes to the end of the line
<Riddell> Tonio_: has ze been annoying you? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, and other people reporting me the issue ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: type in something and try to add a word in the middle -> impossible
<Riddell> Tonio_: works for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, I see what you mean
<fdoving> hello.
<Riddell> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi riddell, i mailed you about my kubuntu-membership, launchpad says it is about to expire. can you have a look at that?
<Riddell> fdoving: and you still love us and want to be renewed for another year?
<fdoving> Riddell: i do. if you want me for another year :)
<Riddell> fdoving: done!
<fdoving> thanks :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you want yours renewed?
<Riddell> jjesse_vacation_, ah
<klerfayt> hi. Can we expect plasma themes to render right at some point in kubuntu hardy kde4?
<fdoving> i have loads of issues with hardy by the way. dbus-daemon is crashing, graphical artifacts on intel etc. all works on a livecd, so i believe it's a upgrade-path-problem somehow.
<Tonio_> Riddell: please ;)
<Riddell> raphink?
<Riddell> freeflying?
<Riddell> robotgeek?
<Riddell> awooga, we have kubuntu-kde4 CDs again
<Nightrose> \o/
<nixternal> oi oi
<Riddell> hi nixternal, fancy doing a dot story about qtcentre's programming contest?
<nixternal> sure, have a link I could steal from?
<nixternal> I mean borrow from :)
<Riddell> nixternal: bounced
<fdoving> hmm. are the  virtualbox modules for 2.6.24-14 missing from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<nixternal> that was fast
<nixternal> fdoving: thought they got upgraded...but -15 is out now
<fdoving> nixternal: ok. then i'll just wait. waiting sucks. :)
<nixternal> hehe, that it does
 * fdoving did a trick.
<fdoving> i added archive.ubuntu.com to sources list, after the se. mirror, which seems to give me a whole load of new packages. :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: for some reason the rss feed at http://www.kde.org/dotkdeorg.rdf doesn't include the last commit digest yet
<nixternal> fdoving: ya, I just went directly with archive.ubuntu.com because I got tired of the mirrors syncing
<fdoving> nixternal: if you add your local mirror before archive.ubuntu.com packges there will be downloaded from it. and archive.ubuntu.com only used for packages that do not exist on your local mirror.
<fdoving> bah, that was not very well explained.
<nixternal> I got what you were saying though
<fdoving> good :)
<neversfelde|mobi> I did not know that. kool
<Riddell> Nightrose: wait a while and complain to danimo if it doesn't appear
<Nightrose> ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, did you get my mail ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: about ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I wrote on the static network dialog
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on my side, cause I had to for a client, I fixed knetworkconf :/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wanted to ping you but you were not there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh great then
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw, it the patch works, the patch can go in obviously :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you resend the mail ? I can't see it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I noticed an updated knetworkconf, good work.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just resent it.
 * _StefanS_ is going to get the coffee.
<Tonio_> I had your email on friday, but no patch in it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well nope, but didnt you read it through ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I had to give up on it
<Tonio_> ho so it is the friday mail :)
<Tonio_> okay then I have it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no problem then since knetworkconf is globally fixed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sorry about it, but atleast I tried :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: important thing is that it works.
<_StefanS_> now.
<_StefanS_> so who put in that horse that briefly appeared in kubuntu-default-settings ? :)
<_StefanS_> that was surprising.
<CheGuevara> Changed-By: Michael Anderson <nosrednaekim at gmail.com>
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> I was hoping for a comment :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you tried, that's fine :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep.
<CheGuevara> i missed it as well
<CheGuevara> (the horse)
<nixternal> Riddell: at the Flourish conference at the University of Illinois @ Chicago, their ACM and LUG expressed interest in providing space for US based UDS' in the future if you want to pass that on
<nixternal> they have a very nice space, and they have deals with the local hotels, plus there are hostels in the area, and also the possibility of providing dorm rooms to the guests
<Riddell> nixternal: e-mail claire.newman @canonical.com
<nixternal> will do
<nixternal> Riddell: I told you that the UIC crowd would calm down and get back on the Ubuntu wagon :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: you still didn't tell us about your kde talk with a gnome shirt! :P
<CheGuevara> lol
 * Nightrose grummles at the GSoC mentor page
<Nightrose> how am I ever going to get trough 200 and something proposals :(
<nixternal> Nightrose: the gnome shirt didn't fit :(
<Nightrose> awwwwwwwwwwww :(
<nixternal> I was so sick during my talk as well
<nixternal> and was being rushed to finish it quickly
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> sounds like my last talk...
<nixternal> note to self: do not go out the night before your talk and drink A LOT of Guiness
<Nightrose> hehe
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> and then the morning of my talk, I tried the Bruce Perens diet of a ton of coffee, donuts, sandwiches, and cheese, but after 4 donuts, 2 sandwiches, 3 cubes of cheese, and a lot of coffee, I was looking for a stomach saviour
<Nightrose> oO
<nixternal> wow, that is a bad connection of you connect and disconnect right away
<seele> nixternal: did you eat that all at once?
<nixternal> I tried to keep up with Bruce...
 * seele wonders how anyone can eat 4 donuts at once without going in to hyperglycemic shock
<Nightrose> +1
<nixternal> they were little donuts, and tasty at that
<nixternal> well, I did 2 donuts, waited about 30 minutes and grabbed 2 more
<nixternal> then 30 minutes later grabbed 2 of these little sandwiches they had and 3 small cheese cubes, which were very tasty
<daSkreech> you aren't supposed to eat a box of donuts at once?
<nixternal> I guess not
<nixternal> but BP can do it...we laughed so hard at him...the only time he didn't have a plate of food, is when he was talking
 * daSkreech should remember that for his next box of donuts
<nixternal> waiting for the pictures of him holding an Ubuntu CD
<nixternal> which btw, John Maddog Hall and Bruce Perens, both run Ubuntu, and both gave mad props to Ubuntu when beating up the Microsoft representative
<Nightrose> *lol*
 * ScottK2 noticed sabdfl mentioned having a Kubuntu machine at home in his blog today.
<daSkreech> He has one for his family
<nixternal> ScottK: he mentioned that 2 years ago, but it is nice to know he finally turned it on, if only using it for 30 minutes to update to Hardy :p
<daSkreech> As I recall he said he never uses that machine
<daSkreech> he does all his work from cl in any ase
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving>  doesn't everyone? :)
<fdoving> .. do all their work on the commandline?
<nixternal> I do
<fdoving> me too.
<nixternal> except writing this dot post
<ScottK> Lietenant Skat doesn't run from command line though (my current #1 procrastination tool).
 * Nightrose doesn't :P  (at least not all)
<Nightrose> *g* ScottK
 * Nightrose better doesn't give it a try
 * daSkreech rereads pinotree's blont
<ScottK> There's a problem with the scores not showing if you have a wide screen monitor if you want to try it while pretending to bugfix.
<Nightrose> :P I have a widescreen....
<ScottK> Actually I think it's a symptom of something wider as I see it in Konqueror sometimes
<ScottK> Nightrose: Would you please start a game and tell me if you can see the score while a game is playing?
<Nightrose> ok - will check
<Nightrose> damn you - now you made me start it anyway!
<Nightrose> :P
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It's all for a good cause.
<Nightrose> hehe sure
<nixternal> heh, at Flourish the Microsoft representative said some of the most fascinating things
<nixternal> like people use Microsoft products to reduce carbon emissions and cure cancerous tumors
<daSkreech> nixternal: is there video of this anywhere?
<nixternal> there will be in the next week or so
<Nightrose> ScottK: I can see the two blue things showing the players - anything else?
<daSkreech> I thought that's what the PS3 was for :)
<ScottK> Nightrose: Does it show the score?
<Nightrose> jep
<ScottK> OK.  Then it's not a generic widescreen problem.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Nightrose> no prob
<yuriy> what is this game?
<Nightrose> yuriy: LSkat
<Nightrose> nixternal: please post links when the video is available ;-)
<nixternal> I will blog it for sure
<Nightrose> ok
<ScottK> awen-: What do you think about splitting brightness control out of guidance-power-manager into a separate binary for Intrepid.  We still need brightness control for KDE4 and sinced that part has no U/I it should be easy to use with KDE4.
<Lure> Tonio_: do you still have/use VPN in knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> Lure: not anymore...
<Tonio_> Lure: a problem with it ?
<awen-> ScottK: sounds very sensible I think
<Lure> Tonio_: no, I prepared knetworkmanager 0.2.2 merge with debian and would like to have at least on VPN tester
<ScottK> You're most familiar with that part of the code right now ...
<ScottK> awen-: ^^^
<fdoving> Lure: does openvpn count?
<Lure> Tonio_: you can anyway test it - it is in my PPA
<Lure> ^^^ others are invited too
<Tonio_> Lure: okay :)
<Lure> fdoving: yes, if you use it though knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: which plugin is it ?
<awen-> ScottK: that's hard to disagree with :) ... what about suspend / hibernation buttons, is that our job too, or is it handled already?
<fdoving> Lure: i have used your knetworkmanager since you announced it here yesterday, not tested vpn yet, but i could try to make one of my openvpn tunnels work. no issues in "regular use" so far.
<Lure> fdoving: there is network-manager-openvpn which should give you VPN options in knetworkmanager
<Lure> fdoving: and thanks for testing it
<fdoving> Lure: it needs an 'import openvpn-config' feature :)
<ScottK> awen-: IIRC Riddell said they had tools for that in KDE4 already.  It was just brightness that was missing.
<Lure> fdoving: submit wishlist ;-)
<Lure> ScottK: afair, suse is working on kpowersave for kde4 (but it is in their repository, so not sure what is progress)
<Lure> ScottK: but not sure about brightness
<fdoving> Lure: does it log to anywhere?
<awen-> ScottK: okay ... so only brightness
<Lure> fdoving: probably just stdout of network-manager logs (syslog?)
<ScottK> Lure: It seems sensible to just steal it out of Guidance rather than reinvent it.
<Lure> ScottK: probably, but they will probably go c++ as kpowersave
<Lure> ScottK: I suspect we need to wait for suse 11 release to see what they are up to
<awen-> ScottK and Lure: but if suse has a complete tool, that works, that wouldn't be bad either
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> I didn't know about that.
<awen-> Lure: when is suse 11 set to launch?
<Lure> awen-: I recall seenig 70+ days to release in some blog
<Lure> awen-: so in a month or so they should have some beta with basic functionality
<fdoving> Lure: doesn't really work with my configuration anyway.
<fdoving> Lure: http://kde.pastey.net/85275
<Lure> fdoving: not supported in config dialogs or just breaks
<Lure> bad
<awen-> Lure: that should give us time enough to see if it is worth looking at for intrepid
<fdoving> Lure: not supported inf config dialogs, might be the cause of the breakage.
<Lure> problem is I am not sure if this is regression, since you did not use it before, right?
<fdoving> i did not use it before.
<Lure> fdoving: anyway, thanks for trying
<fdoving> i'll have a look at the config, see if i can change anything with vim.
<Lure> fdoving: it will still be Riddell's call if he want to include it this late in release cycle
<nixternal> Riddell: dot story posted on the contest...I think I am going to register for it this time around
<fdoving> Lure: i can't get it to work with my openvpn setup, even when hacking the config to add my options.
<paran> anybody here know anything about scim? bug #206302 makes kde4 almost unuseable, but I don't even know where to start looking for the cause.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206302 in scim "scim fails to initialize, segfaults, makes kde4 apps take long to load" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206302
<paran> the solution used by me, and other who have confirmed it, is simply to remove all scim-packages. but that doesn't really solve the problem
<ScottK2> Riddell: Any thoughts on the fix in Bug #209227 - I can replicate the problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209227 in qt-x11-free "KDE3 icons flickering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209227
<fdoving> ScottK2: are you able to reproduce that? - i can
<fdoving> 't
<Riddell> ScottK2: I can't see the problem
<Riddell> ScottK2: but the patch doesn't seem overly invasive
<Riddell> paran: ArneGoetje knows all about it
<Riddell> on #u-d
<Riddell> fdoving: knetworkmanager 0.2.2 not working for you?
<fdoving> Riddell: it works for every normal operation. i just couldn't make openvpn work with it.
<fdoving> then again i did not use openvpn with it before either.
<fdoving> it seems it doesn't support the options my setup requires.
<fdoving> then it asserts out on some crypto.c stuff
<Riddell> fdoving: able to try the one from the current ubuntu archive?
<fdoving> Riddell: sure.
<fdoving> Riddell: the operation that ends in an assert is nm-openvpn, not knetworkmanager. so i don't blame knetworkmanager.
<fdoving> but i'm downgrading now, just to test.
<fdoving> Riddell: now it actually works in both versions. so it's a success. i probably did something wrong in my config then. both works, all good :)
<Riddell> fdoving: rocking
 * fdoving adds more vpn entries for everything.
<fdoving> the only evil side-effect is that /usr/lib/network-manager-openvpn/nm-openvpn-service uses 99% CPU.
<fdoving> .. and i can only connect to one vpn at the time.
<Riddell> Sime: seen this with Jim's python-kde4 in 4.0.3?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579/
<Riddell> Sime: ah, cp ./sip/kdeui/kdeui-kde402.diff ./sip/kdeui/kdeui-kde403.diff
<Riddell> mark upgrades Kubuntu http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/142
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> meh if he runs kde at home, then why not support us more
<Sime> Riddell: isn't kde-bindings already packaged?
<Riddell> Sime: well we went back to jim's python-kde4 for 4.0.2 since he said it had improved bits in it
<Sime> not much was changed. Some kconfig stuff should work a bit better.
<ScottK> awen-: Bug 213128 appears to have some useful information in it now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213128 in kde-guidance "[Hardy] Guidance-power-manager doesn't know when laptop is mains unplugged" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213128
 * Nightrose bounces
<awen-> ScottK: thanks ... I've asked some additional questions
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks for keeping on it.
<awen-> ScottK: ahh... found it anyway myself
<awen-> ScottK: his ac adapter is reported as "present" (plugged in) by HAL even when it is not
<ScottK> That makes it kind of tough.
<awen-> package "hal" ? ... or is there some sort of sub-package?
<awen-> ScottK: and I suppose we should mark it as invalid regarding kde-guidance...
<ScottK> awen-: Would it be insane to assume if the battery is charging that it's plugged in?
<ScottK> I wonder what it produces when the battery is fully charged?
<ScottK> Or maybe the reverse, assume if it's discharging it's not plugged.
<awen-> ScottK: that only works if we can assume that when it is fully charged it doesn't report as charging + discharging
<ScottK> So maybe we need to find out.
<awen-> ScottK: actually, right now we only use the ac_adapter.present value for determining the state
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-08
<awen-> ScottK: mine reports charging=false and discharging=false when it is fully charged ... but I wouldn't be surprised if other laptops reported it as true+true
<ScottK> Hmmm
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK2> fdoving: I can reproduce it when resizing the window.
<ScottK2> I guess if it actually fixes something I'll upload it.
<awen-> ScottK2: we can't even use the battery logic for detecting it, as it uses the ac_adapter.present value as part of it's logic ...  (and with the possibility of having multiple batteries it will in any case be a complete mess)
<ScottK> awen-: Nevermind.  I've got two laptops.  One says true/true and the other says true/false so I know it won't work.
<awen-> ScottK: okay... we really don't stand a chance then
<ScottK> It was an idea, just not a workable one as it happens.
<ScottK> Oh well.
 * ScottK goes to make dinner.
<awen-> ScottK: would've been nice with some HAL consistency anyway
 * awen- goes to bed
<awen-> see you all tomorrow
<nixternal> heh, Gweled ey? :)
<Jucato> nice name actually :)
<Jucato> (and they say KDE's obsessed with K's)
<Jucato> btw hi nixternal!! how was your talk?
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> talk went good, a lot of interested people showed up
<nixternal> the big question for Foresight was...how about KDE? :)
 * nixternal kicks jtate in the shin :)
<Jucato> hah! I thought that was decided long ago?
<Jucato> (...never to walk in anyone's shadow!)
<nixternal> it is, it has just been a bit more quiet than their Gnome push
<Jucato> sorry.. song butt in :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> not surprised, considering how Foresight is sort of pushing itself to be a "premiere" GNOME distro (like Ubuntu)
<daSkreech> Well
<Jucato> Klairvoyance, a KDE distro based on Foresight Linux :P
<daSkreech> standard Gnome Distro
<daSkreech> not sure if that's the same as premiere
<nixternal> Jucato: their plan is to do the same with KDE as well as Xfce
<daSkreech> Jucato: that would rock! :)
<Jucato> not sure if "premiere" was the right term
<nixternal> Gnome is where they got their start, but they don't hate on KDE, which is kind of nice for a change
 * daSkreech would wear a Klarivoyance T-Shirt
<Jucato> Xavier, an Xfce distro based on Foresight Linux
 * Jucato wonders if people will get the reference :P
<ryanakca> nixternal: Documentation + bzr questions... well, I guess it applies to all documents in a VCS. How would you format the text in your text editor to be VCS friendly?
<Jucato> daSkreech: users will be called klairvoyants :)
<ryanakca> vim's reformat paragraph (aka, set it up so that each line is up to 80 chars) creates a lot of noise in (bzr|svn) diff... the whole paragraph gets changed because you added one word and it made all the lines bump a word down.
<ryanakca> Have one sentence per line or?
<seaLne> Nightrose: congratulations, took me a bit longer to read the mail
<Nightrose> seaLne: ;-) to you too
 * Nightrose hugs seaLne
<seaLne> http://ev.kde.org/members.php \o/
<Nightrose> \o{
<Nightrose> \o/ even ;-)
<seaLne> i was trying to work out what that ment :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Jucato> wow! congrats to both :)
<Nightrose> thx Jucato :)
 * mndo is away: sleepy time.. not around.. pvt me..
<freeflying> Riddell: please renew :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: know anything about this swiss use? http://education.zdnet.com/?p=1615
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I'll upload kdebindings unless you object
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the status with amarok 1.5.9?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I heard about that ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I don't have a lot of informations
<serega> morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: the belgium post is going linux too, my company will attempt to kickass novell on the project and put kubuntu there
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> kick the arse of, not kickass, opposite thigs
<Riddell> things
<Tonio_> ah ??
 * Tonio_ takes his english dictionnary
<Riddell> Americanisms can be confusing
<Riddell> "it's shit"  bad.   "the shits"  good.  they're a funny lot
<Riddell> but no less confusing than French using "terrible" to mean good :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well in fact terrible means good or bad, depending the context
<Riddell> arg!
<Tonio_> talking about an "terrible accident" means a lot bad
<CheGuevara> LOL
<CheGuevara> oops
<Riddell> "ma copine est terrible" ?
<CheGuevara> sorry for the caps
<Tonio_> but "une fille terrible" means a super cool girl :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is really complicated, I know :)
<Riddell> I can imagine that causing wars to start
<Tonio_> Riddell: ma copine est terrible is really positive
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> ah, raphink
<raphink> I saw you pinged me yesterday
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I keep my irc session at work open when i'm home ;)
<raphink> how are you doing Riddell
<raphink> et salut Tonio_ aussi :)
<Riddell> raphink: I'm all groovy
<raphink> great
<Riddell> raphink: your membership of kubuntu-members is about to expire, shall I renew?
<raphink> sure, please :)
<raphink> I lost my membership on motu and dev
<raphink> but I renewed core-dev on time
<raphink> so I still have upload rights
<raphink> so hopefullly I can still be useful for something
<Riddell> done
<Tonio_> yo mon raphink ! ca fait un bail !
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ah j'ai cru que tu faisais la gueule :)
<Tonio_> raphink: on peut plus causer français maintenant :'( je suis tout seul ici
<raphink> booh
<Tonio_> bah non, simplement, j'ai beaucoup de taff, donc je chatte moins :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> idem
<Tonio_> raphink: faut dire qu'on te voit plus beaucoup dans le coin ;)
<Tonio_> je me doute
<raphink> mais je suis toujours connecté ici
<raphink> Tonio_: je suis toujours là
<raphink> par contre sur Paris, j'y suis pas souvent
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> c'est vrai que j'aurai pu faire un petit ping
<Tonio_> raphink: bah dis moi quand tu y es, qu'on se fasse une bouffe
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry, that'll end soon :)
<raphink> ben j'y serai à partir de demain soir mais je doute que j'aurai le temps
<Tonio_> raphink: :/
<Tonio_> j'y suis aussi
<raphink> ça va plutôt être des dîners de famille et de SSII
<Tonio_> ah ok
<raphink> à moins que tu puisses venir à Bagnolet pour manger ensemble un midi
<raphink> je serai à Bagno jeudi et vendredi
<Tonio_> bah à l'occasion alors, mais bon ca ferait plaisir de bouffer avec toi
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> euh, je crois que moi aussi !
<Tonio_> attends
<Riddell> Tonio_: "un bail"?  "de taff"?
<raphink> un bail = a long time
<raphink> bail refers to a legal rental time, which is 9 years
<Tonio_> de taff = du travail
<raphink> so it's long
<raphink> taff = work
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's popular language
 * Lure joined wrong channel ;-)
<Riddell> "une bouffe"?
<Lure> hi raphink & Tonio_ ;-)
<raphink> hi Lure
<Tonio_> Riddell: like if you say "thune" for money, that refers to a very old money that doesn't exist anymore, but the expression remains
<Tonio_> Riddell: "se faire une bouffe" = "eat together"
<raphink> or "blé" for money
<raphink> or "oseille"
<Tonio_> raphink: pez
<raphink> that refers to a time when money didn't even exist :)
<Tonio_> yeah we have a lot and a lot of popular synonisms
<Tonio_> hey Lure :)
<Riddell> "Bagnolet"? "Bagno"?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep that's a city :)
<raphink> Bagno is a short for Bagnolet
<raphink> it's a town close to Paris
<jpatrick> morning
<raphink> I'll actually be working at the "Porte the Bagnolet" which is the Bagnolet gate in Paris
<raphink> hi jpatrick
<raphink> Porte DE Bagnolet sorry
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> raphink: I confirm I am at bagnolet on thursday and friday too :)
<raphink> Tonio_:  :)
<Tonio_> raphink: I give a samba session there
<raphink> tu vas dancer ?
<raphink> :)
<jpatrick> hey raphink  :)
<raphink> Tonio_: I give a Debian packaging session there
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> for the ratp
<raphink> on thursday
<Tonio_> raphink: who for ?
<raphink> and a Debian buildd/repository management session on friday
<raphink> and a bit of Debian FAI debugging, too
<raphink> Tonio_: Orange Portails, là où je bosse
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> raphink: I gave the same last month hehe :)
<Tonio_> raphink: si ca se trouve c'est juste a coté !
<raphink> je tente de former les employés ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: nos locaux sont près des mercuriales
<raphink> d'habitudes on mange soit au supermarché, soit au grenier
<raphink> (le grenier c'est cher, mais c'est FT qui paie :) )
<Tonio_> avenue Gambetta 93170 Bagnolet
<Tonio_> ca te parle ca ?
<raphink> oui
<raphink> on est au 7 avenue gambetta
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> 93170 Bagnolet
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> c'est  ce que j'ai dans notre annuaire aussi
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> in the same street ????????
<Tonio_> bon alors on bouffe ensemble alors ? ;)
<raphink> bien sûr ;)
<raphink> tu connais le grenier?
<Tonio_> non
<Tonio_> c ou ?
<raphink> (si ta SSII monte à 25€/repas)
<raphink> c'est dans les petites rues à côté de l'avenue Gambetta
<raphink> à 2 minutes à pied
<raphink> sinon y'a d'autres trucs sympas
<raphink> je crois que le jeudi il y a couscous au café du coin
<raphink> sinon il y a le restau à pates au supermarché, qui est super bon
<Tonio_> raphink: ca serait pitet mieux de boire un coup après le taff non ?
<Tonio_> raphink: parceque le midi je vais pas avoir beaucoup de coupure :/
<raphink> comme tu veux
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> moi j'ai 1h30 jeudi environ
<raphink> et 2h vendredi
<raphink> environ
<Tonio_> t'as toujours le même numéro ? 4413 à la fin ?
<raphink> pour manger
<raphink> yep
<Tonio_> je dois avoir une heure, pas plus
<Tonio_> bon ben je t'appelle :)
<raphink> ça roule ;)
<Tonio_> marrant le hasard ;)
<raphink> oui pas :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll train you to the french argo, promissed
<raphink> ou pas
<raphink> haha
<raphink> :)
 * jpatrick sings: "Long live th language barrier"
<Tonio_> Riddell: first lesson, to say "money", you can say :
<raphink> flouze
<raphink> biffetons
<Tonio_> fric, thune, pez, oseille, flouze
<raphink> blé
<raphink> oseille
<Tonio_> bas de laine
<Tonio_> sous
<raphink> petit cochon
<raphink> enfin c'est moins courant
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> yep :)
<raphink> balles
<Tonio_> Riddell: second lesson will be to talk about sex, there we have LOTS of expressions ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, "balles" too :)
<raphink> les gens ne disent plus vraiment "balles" d'ailleurs
<raphink> je crois que c'est le passage à l'euro
<Tonio_> raphink: ils disent "boules"
<raphink> balles réferrait trop au franc
<raphink> Tonio_: on habite pas dans le même quartier
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> haha
 * raphink habite à vallauris, la "zone" de la côte d'azur
<Tonio_> raphink: mais le pire ca reste pour parler de cul, la on pourrait faire un dico juste pour ca
<raphink> les gens ici disent qu'il faut pas aller à vallauris
<Tonio_> raphink: j'habite a orléans maintenant
<raphink> heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'aller à la grande borne
<raphink> oui je sais Tonio_
<Tonio_> ah bah vi je suis con moi !
<Tonio_> bon bah cool, a jeudi alors !
<Tonio_> je dois me préparer, je fais un don de plasma ce midi
<raphink> ok
<raphink> moi je dois faire ma valise ce soir
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: sorry for the french speech, but we didn't for so long..... I had to do it :)
<Tonio_> oka
<Tonio_> raphink: okay
<Tonio_> marrant quand même qu'on se retrouve dans la même rue, et que comme par hasard on en cause l'avant veille.....
<Tonio_> c bizarre la vie des fois
<jpatrick> Tonio_: its no problem at all :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: :)
<raphink> oui c'est marrant
<raphink> comme jpatrick qui m'a expliqué comment renouveler mon abonnement à ubuntu core-dev sur LP 3 jours avant que ce soit trop tard
<raphink> il a sauvé la mise ;)
<Tonio_> ca se renouvelle ?
<raphink> oui
<raphink> il faut clicouiller
<jpatrick> well I think I understood that \o/
<raphink> le lien est donné dans le mail que tu reçois avant d'être désinscrit
<raphink> impossible de le trouver sinon
<raphink> jpatrick: ;)
<raphink> jpatrick: I'm thankful you told me how to do it
<Tonio_> raphink: I have to look at that then, since I was core-dev just after you
<jpatrick> raphink: yay, I did :D
<raphink> Tonio_: tu as reçu le mail pour te prévenir de l'imminence de ta désinscription?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> raphink: mais il faudra que je fasse gaffe dans les semaines a venir
<raphink> do you have the link jpatrick?
<jpatrick> raphink: I think they changed the renewal ways at launchpad now..
<raphink> oh yes?
<jpatrick> well, I can't renew my kubuntu-members'ship without poking an admin..
<Riddell> jpatrick: yours is renewed
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks!
<raphink> :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: try: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+member/tonio
<Riddell> jpatrick: it depends on the team
<Riddell> I've set kubuntu-members to allow self-renewal now
<Riddell> what's the real name of zack "opensource" of kubuntuforums?
 * jpatrick only knows the Zack bit
<Riddell> got it from whois :)
<ScottK2> Riddell: I don't think I'm going to have time to deal with Bug #209227.  I can reproduce the problem, but I don't have time to do proper testing.  I can build test packages and see if the fix works, but I don't think I can do proper regression testing to be comfortable with uploading.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209227 in qt-x11-free "KDE3 icons flickering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209227
<ScottK2> If you think it's reasonable to upload the patch if it fixes the problem, I'll do it, but it might be better if someone else did some testing.
<Riddell> ScottK2: just upload it then, see what breaks
<ScottK2> Riddell: Will do.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Currently qt-x11-free has a kubuntu_08_gcc43_buildfix.dpatch patch in debian/patches that's not in the 00list.  Should I add that too so it gets applied?
<Riddell> ScottK2: ok
<ScottK2> I'll add that one then.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on bug 209368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209368 in konversation "[hardy] OSD doesn't work in Konversation anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209368
<Tonio_> I think I have the fix
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you got my mail fit the second patch?
<Nightrose> *with
<Tonio_> yep
<ScottK2> I guess the gcc4.3 build failure patch wasn't applied for a reason.  It doesn't apply, so I'll leave that one alone.
<Nightrose> ok :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you using the system-config-printer-kde ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: everytimt I use it, there is a bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: sometimes it just freezes
<Tonio_> sometimes I have cups error, even if printing has worked like a charm
<Tonio_> currently I have a document in its spool, nothing in cups, nothing in kjobviewer
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it works pretty well for me
<Tonio_> I can't delete it, since I receive a "cups server error" because it tries to delete something that isn't really in the spool
<Tonio_> well I'd like to get people's opinion about it, since I have lots of problems with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you tried to cancel jobs and so on ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I had to refresh manually to get it back to normal
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we force a refresh lett's say..... every 30 seconds in case of problem ?
<Riddell> works last I tried
<ScottK2> Riddell: The qt3 patch fixes that bug and my laptop didn't immediately catch on fire, so I'm going to upload it.
<Riddell> ScottK2: go for it
<ScottK2> Already went.  Uploaded.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to reproduce and eventually track the refresh problem
<Tonio_> Nightrose: konversation uploaded
<Nightrose> Tonio_++
<Nightrose> :)
<Tonio_> :)
<Riddell> Sime: any idea why this doesn't work? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kapplication.py
<Riddell> Sime: it looks like KAction doesn't have the necessary c++ slot to python slot magic
 * claydoh wanders off to start the Dolphin Supporters Society
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm guessing you saw on #debian-qt-kde, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/94282 might be something we want to do.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94282 in qt-x11-free "QT program doesn't select Chinese font correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * ScottK is lacking brain power to properly consider it at the moment though.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  I guess we have that patch already.
<Riddell> ScottK: where is the patch in that bug report?
<ScottK> It links to a Debian bug that was fixed with the 61_ I don't remember what patch that we have already.
<ScottK> So I think it's actually fixed.
<ScottK> I'm not sure and I didn't get enough sleep last night to think it through.
<ScottK> 61_eastern_asia_languages.diff
<smarter> Wow.
<smarter> Qt 4.4 + KDE 4.1 is damn fast
<Riddell> ScottK: we don't have  61_eastern_asian_languagues.diff
<ScottK> Of course I've got the Debian version unpacked right now.
 * ScottK head desk
<smarter> time to switch full time to KDE4 I think (:
<emonkey> Riddell, thanks for the inkscape backport :)
<ScottK> So.  Anyway.  That patch from Debian was one it was suggested we consider.
 * ScottK wanders off for a nap.
 * smarter finally falls in love with KDE4
<Riddell> Tonio_, raphink: is there an ubuntu french wiki?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Tonio_: c'est ou?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<raphink> very well done
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: hehe
<Riddell> formidable
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it is VERY good
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably as content rich as the english one
<Tonio_> on the desktop side at least
<Riddell> claydoh: thanks for keeping kubuntu-users mildly sane
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: just an example with adept, and you have that for every software of the distribution....
<claydoh> Riddell: I try, don't know how well it works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it could be used to build our docs in fact, but would need translation :)
<claydoh> but I have to keep myself sane first,
<claydoh> not as good at the art of debate as I would like
<Riddell> Tonio_: pourquoi?  tout la monde peux apprendre Francais!
<smarter> Riddell: s/Francais/le français/ (:
<Riddell> Tonio_: pourquoi?  tout la monde peux apprendre le francais!
 * Riddell n'ai pas un cedila
<Tonio_> Riddell: c'est vrai
<smarter> *cédille
 * Riddell n'ai pas un cedille¢
<smarter> Riddell: here is one for free: ç
<Riddell> ?
 * Riddell n'ai pas le utf-8
<Tonio_> Kubuntu, linux for french being
<Tonio_> sounds pretty cool :)
<Tonio_> smarter: french ?
<smarter> Tonio_: ouais
<Tonio_> ah vi, j'avais jamais fait le rapprochement :)
<smarter> :p
<smarter> d'ailleurs c'est moi qui est écrit http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/adept (:
<Riddell> smarter: "ouais"?
<smarter> Riddell: slang for oui
<Riddell> slang that's longer than the original :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: making words as short as possible is typically english you know :)
<Tonio_> we love long words in france :)
<Tonio_> that reminds me of kwwii who always tries artwork with french language, since the words are super long :)
<smarter> German is better for that (:
 * Nightrose was thinking the same ;-)
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> +1
<smarter> Enbenutzerlizenzvereinbarungen for example, means EULA
<Tonio_> smarter: yes but with german there is no limit with the size of words, since you can concatenate them
<smarter> German cheats :p
 * blizzzek demonstrates
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent, that patch fixes chinese!
<ScottK> Cool.
<gribelu_> did any dev attempt to build kde 4.1 packages yet? like in a ppa..
<Riddell> gribelu: nope
<gribelu> well then i hope the alpha or beta will have fewer bugs than 4.0.x :)
<fdoving> i think debian experimental have trunk packages.
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdebindings built :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdebindings-kde4/4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1
<gribelu> i'd rather wait for kubuntu packages because i need them for my main machine.. don't want to to reinstall kubuntu on it anytime soon :D
<Riddell> Sime: would you have a FindPyKDE4.cmake to complement FindPyQt4.cmake?
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to take care of the chinese patch then?
<Riddell> apachelogger: erk, no it's not, ignore me
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, can do
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I'm still pretty fried.  I think one Main upload for today is my limit.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts about if I should look into Bug #156158 - It's got a string change so it'd impact translations (one string added)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156158 in scribus "In Gutsy Gibbon, Url in Scribus does not launch Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156158
<Riddell> ScottK: can do
<ScottK> Riddell: Meaning you'll look into it or I should if my brain wakes up?
<Riddell> ScottK: uploaded :)
<ScottK> Cool.
 * ScottK descends back into his mental fog.
<Riddell> Sime: please take a look at printer-applet in kdereview and comment on the kde-core-devel thread "system-config-printer" if you think it should be included in kdebase for 4.1
<Aikurn> hi
<Riddell> hi Aikurn
<Aikurn> i just noticed that yesterday was kubuntu's official birthday
<Aikurn> so yay! and thanks to everyone involved :)
<Riddell> Aikurn: oh, cool, how did you notice that?
<Aikurn> well, it was the first time i used kubuntu
<Aikurn> and i couldn't remember the release name
<Aikurn> so i've found the old releases page
<Aikurn> and it says 07-04-2007
<Aikurn> *2005
<Aikurn> i can't believe i've been using it for 3 years!
<Riddell> happy birthday to us
<Aikurn> happy birthday indeed
 * skreech is afraid of asking konqui to blow out the kandles
<Nightrose> haha
 * Nightrose gets the cake and beer
<fdoving> hah, this is kind of interessting. Vista from inside a virtualbox-machine reports the correct battery-state. but both guidance-power-manager and plasma reports it wrongly. because dbus-daemon constantly crashes.
<fdoving> oh, nice, guidance-power-manager doesn't need a restart to update it's status after dbus is restarted. improvement.
<nixternal> Kubuntu/KDE4 - Richard Johnson | MOTU - Richard Johnson | Documentation - Richard Johnson
<nixternal> Riddell: want me to do a Kubuntu and/or KDE 4 talk for OpenWeek?
<nixternal> seems I have been included in the "Planned Topics" for it
<smarter> fdoving: I made the patch to avoid a restart of gpm after dbus/hal restart, glad to know I was not the only one it was annoying (:
<fdoving> smarter: nice work. :)
<ScottK> fdoving: ^^^ is right.  All thanks to him
 * ScottK just hit dput.
<fdoving> scottk, someone needs to do that too :)
<ScottK> True.  smarter has given me more than one good thing to upload this cycle.
<fdoving> others just complain, like me.
<ScottK> IIRC you helped me out with klamav significantly in Gutsy.
<fdoving> does that still count? :)
<ScottK> For me it does.
<fdoving> good to hear :)
<fdoving> i'll go do some money-work for a few min. bbl.
<ScottK> See ya.
<smarter> anyone know if there's a networkmanager frontend for KDE4 hidden somewhere in the KDE4 svn?
<ScottK> fdoving: BTW, I'm maintaining klamav in Debian now too.
<fdoving> smarter: not graphical, solid does support it though.
<fdoving> scottk, nice, what was the result of the integrated-update-feature discussion?
<ScottK> We aren't using it.  It's all disabled.
<fdoving> ok.
<ScottK> We also default to using the system clamav definitions and don't redownload them.
 * smarter is going to play a bit with solid-*
<Sime> I seem to be suffering from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/69091
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69091 in fontconfig "Fonts look blurry if ~/.fonts.conf (even empty one) is present" [Undecided,New]
<Sime> wierd and annoying.
<Riddell> nixternal: yes please!
<ScottK2> Dear kde-guidance: Why oh why do you have identical code duplicated in different places.
<ScottK2> Urgh.
<Sime> ScottK2: where?
<Sime> Does anyone know if it is possible to 'link' bugs together in LP, like other bug trackers?
<ScottK2> Sime: It's not possible.
<ScottK2> LP developers have determined it's not needed or to confusing or something.  I don't recall the specifics
<Sime> ok, thanks. I'll add a comment then.
<Nightrose> but it gets linked when you mention a bugnumber in your comment
<ScottK2> Specifically I see pci_bus = ScanPCI.PCIBus(data_file_dir) in displayconfigabstraction.py and displayconfig-hwprobe.py and so I think there's something duplicated there
<ScottK2> Sime: ^^^
<ScottK2> You wouldn't happen to know which one is involved in hardware detection when displayconfig starts up?
<Sime> ScottK2: which program?
<ScottK2> In kde-guidance displayconfig.
<ScottK2> I've got it not crashing if xorg.conf is not present, but manual configuration is still needed.
<ScottK2> I need to pull in detecting the graphics card to xorgconfig.py and so I'm looking where to lift it from.
<Sime> IIRC, displayconfigabstraction.py does some hw detection.
<ScottK2> I think that's the one.  I looked there first and it appears to be what I need at first glance.
<Sime> it looks at the hw and your config file and combines the two. (i.e. if you have gfx card which is not mentioned in xorg.conf, then it will be detected).
<ScottK2> I see where it's what calls xorgconfig.
<Sime> Riddell: where was that email about the printer-applet you were talking about?
<Nightrose> on kde-core-devel
<Nightrose> http://lists.kde.org/?t=120612076000003&r=1&w=2 to be exact
<Riddell> Sime: able to help tsdgeos on #kde-devel with http://rafb.net/p/kK5TjQ31.html ?
<Sime> Riddell: looks like a bad PyKDE build.
<nixternal> Riddell: added a Kubuntu Development session and a KDE 4 session, as well as a Documentation Project session
<Sime> Riddell: did you need Qt 4.4 for that DBus fix for your applet?
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<Riddell> Sime: hardy packages are in my ppa
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy
<Sime> Riddell: I don't know what the problem is with your kstandardaction. I'll send it on to Jim.
<Sime> Riddell: better idea. You can ask on the mailing list. :)
<Riddell> Sime: already have :)
<Sime> Riddell: is that a real fix for the menu-text-in-oxygen problem?
<Sime> Riddell:  do you know anything more about it?
<Sime> Riddell: hideMainWindow() should probably take self as param 1.
<Riddell> Sime: well, it stops oxygen style doing whatever it does to menu text, I've no idea what that is but in qt 4.3 it doesn't seem to be much however in qt 4.4 oxygen style likes to make all text white but the bits I commented out would make it go black, so it ends up white (but much of the text is already)
<Riddell> let me know if you followed that :)
<fdoving> oxygen does some weird things.
<smarter> Riddell: With qt-copy from kde svn I don't get the white text, only with your package
<smarter> maybe related to the patches KDE apply
<Riddell> smarter: hmm, could be
<fdoving> Riddell: don't you apply the qt-copy patches to your packages?
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, although not all of them
<smarter> maybe 0191-listview-alternate-row-colors.diff ?
<fdoving> smarter: no. not likely.
 * smarter just grepped for color :)
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> i remember getting all white text with the qt4.4 beta packages.
<fdoving> but after a recompile it was all good.
<fdoving> but i've had white text with qt-copy too.
<Riddell> so maybe we have a bad patch, or are missing a good one
<fdoving> probably something that has changed multiple times.
<Riddell> hard to track down though
<fdoving> are there problems with any of the qt-copy patches? - is there a reason not to just package qt-copy with all patches kde applies?
<Riddell> fdoving: I follow debian, and they mostly do just package qt-copy, but it hasn't been updated since feature freeze or whenever
<fdoving> k.
<fdoving> i guess the text-color issue will vanish if you recompile the app with that qt-version.
<fdoving> atleast that's what i've done when i experienced the issue, twice. and it worked.
<Riddell> so maybe I should forget about white text until after hardy is out :)
<smarter> what is the release date of hardy?
<Riddell> 2.5 weeks
<smarter> thanks
<Sime> what condition is hardy in?
<smarter> 'night everybody
 * Sime thinks that 1920x1200 is freaking rad! (new monitor)
<ScottK> Sime: Except that displayconfig is showing it's age relative to current xorg, I think KDE3 is in good shape.
<ScottK> Dunno about KDE4.
<awen_> hmm, Apport: "unknown crashed" ... you allways keep your fingers crossed that unknown isn't anything important
<fdoving> almost as nice as the one and only akonadi error. 'Unknown Error.' :)
<awen_> Sime: hardy seems in a pretty good state ... i've been running it on my laptop for about two months, and it has been nothing but a joy
<ScottK> Sime: awen_'s fixed guidance-power-manager so well people complain they can't use it with kde4.
<fdoving> i use guidance-power-manager with kde4. what's the problem?
<nosrednaekim> guidance works for me....
<awen_> fdoving: i wouldn't expect your brightness buttons to work?
<fdoving> awen_: i'm on dell, everything works.
<awen_> at least not with pop-ups
<fdoving> have never seen any popups ever, when changing brightness.
<ScottK> fdoving: Not sure.  There's a bug on it somewhere.
<awen_> fdoving: i think it was a new invention in hardy (or at least they were fixed to work in hardy)
<ScottK> awen_: I see those on kde3 on my Dell.
<awen_> ScottK: yeah ... but they weren't there in gutsy
<awen_> fdoving: allways nice to have a laptop that just works ... but the poor soules with laptops where everything _needs_ to be done in software, could have some problems
<ScottK> RIght.  Just saying they work.
 * awen_ remember something about dcop not being there in kde4 ... but with all the kde3 apps we are using, do we then have some sort of transition-scop thingie in hardy?
<fdoving> awen_: right. but it still works on my laptop.
<fdoving> awen_: what do you use dcop for, exactly? - displaying the messages with knotify?
<smarter> awen_: dcopserver is automatically started by kdeinit which is started by every kde3 app, even in kde4
<ScottK> dcop is what whoever commented in the bug discussed.
<awen_> fdoving: your laptop might do it in hardware ... my IBM T43 does that :D
<nosrednaekim> yeah... my laptops has itin hardware
<nosrednaekim> though  the popup still comes up
<awen_> smarter: ahh, that's how it works ... then guidance-power-manager should be able to work pretty well in kde4 too
<fdoving> awen_: probably. but my laptop doesn't matter, everyone elses do. so making it work is important.
<awen_> nosrednaekim: we've been doing anything to catch your key-presses and show the pop-up ... and not giving you an option to turn it off :P
<ScottK> I get that for volume changes too.
<smarter> never had the popup here, but it always worked (:
<nosrednaekim> doesn't bother me..
<awen_> fdoving: true, true ... but you haven't found any issues in g-p-m worth noting?
<fdoving> awen_: why not use the knotify framework? making those popups configureable would be nicer.
<awen_> fdoving: g-p-m hasn't been "properly" updated since feisty, we are using an svn trunk checkout woth 20+ patches ... so we are known to use old technology
<fdoving> awen_: i want support for the conservative cpu scaling governor. that's all on my wishlist currently. i also wanted to be able to have different actions on lid-close when on ac/battery. but that was rejected by upstream when i proposed it. (gnome have this).
<nosrednaekim> awen_: as far as pet projects go, i'd love to see my wattmeter inegrated
<fdoving> awen_: is this g-p-m version in svn/bzr somewhere?
<awen_> fdoving: be here for early intrepid descisions ... we need to find out if we should use some other piece of software; or make a major clean-up in g-p-m
<nosrednaekim> well, we need a decent kde4 one...
<awen_> we are actually working around qt-bugs fixed more than a year ago; and probably much much longer
<awen_> nosrednaekim: exactly :)
<ScottK> First decision will need to be do we have a complete kde3 desktop for Intrepid or is it just a kde4 desktop with remaining kde3 bits as needed.
<ScottK> If it's the latter, I think we can just file for removal.
<fdoving> awen_: why are you working around those when they are fixed?
<nosrednaekim> I think its all kde4... at least thats what I heard, I suppose they'll determine that at the end of may at UDS
<awen_> ScottK: yeah ... but in any case we need a decent kde4 version
<awen_> fdoving: i'm not working around them ... but there are loads of fixme's in the code
<ScottK> There's already an xrandr tool that needs finishing.
<fdoving> awen_: working with solid to do this in kde4 would probably be smart, instead of making our own.
<ScottK> fdoving: Gross hack is being generous for some of the stuff I'm doing to make displayconfig not die.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: yeah.. that totally screwed by other hardy install
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: thankfully I was around when you were saying how to fix it :)
<awen_> fdoving: i think we should start out with the beginning of intrepid and find out, if a good tool already exists
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: My hacks are all alternatives to crashing, so it's still progress.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<awen_> ScottK: we are closing in on "crash-proof" ... one large try/except around it all, he
<ScottK> Heh.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ScottK> When I first started with Python I was mystified by the empahsis on exception processing.  Now I love it.
 * awen_ has been working with java a lot ... so knows concept
<ScottK> awen_: I first started learning programming in the late 1970's so I lot of stuff mystifies me these days.
<awen_> ScottK: yeah, there has been a lot of changes since then... a lot of new paradigms
<ScottK> In the early 80's I learned Pascal and structured programming.
<ScottK> Then I did none for ~20 years.
<ScottK> Then here I am.
<ScottK> It's a new world.
<ScottK> This OO stuff bends my brain.
<ScottK> It's good.  Keeps me young.
<daSkreech> KDE Kapturing Kinder!
<awen_> hehe, i'm amazed ... i'm working on chip design a lot; that's also programming in a sense, but is also a long way from what you are used to
<ScottK> For me $WORK is mostly system engineering.  Very little actual code.
<awen_> i hope i end up in a higher layer than actual "programming" too ... but during the studies, you need to learn the background; but that's not bad at all, rather fun :)
<awen_> ScottK: any reason why we are translating (i18n) "charging" but not "discharging" in g-p-m ... to late to fix that?
<ScottK> awen_: No idea.  I'd ask in #ubuntu-docs
<awen_> that one is pretty empty :)
<ScottK> Maybe without the s
<awen_> ScottK: thanks
<blueyed> Can you please cherrypick the fix for one of the top crashers in kdelibs5 with the next upload? (bug 141418)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<blueyed> I've pasted the "svn" command to get the fix there.
<blueyed> I'll add a debdiff. Currently testbuilding.
<awen_> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu12.debdiff
<ScottK> awen_: That's all you've got?  I'll try and have a look later tonight.
<awen_> ScottK: yeah ... looks like somone just forgot that single string
<ScottK> OK.  Go see if you can break it anymore in the mean time ...
<awen_> anything in particular i should try breaking or just in general :)
<fdoving> nite.
<awen_> 'night fdoving
<ScottK> awen_: In general.
<ScottK> awen_: Stick with stuff you can fix.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-09
<awen_> ScottK: I'll fix what ever I can find
<ScottK> I was joking about that last bit.  I'm sure you will.
<awen_> ScottK: of course ... but we are (luckily) getting low on serious bugs
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> The biggest thing outstanding is my xorg discovery bit.
 * ScottK goes to eat dinner.
<awen_> g-p-m now displays consumtion rate: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
 * awen_ is sorry... i know it won't go into hardy, but couldn't help it
<awen_> goodnight
<ScottK> awen_: Why not in Hardy?
<awen_> ScottK: it will need some testing
<ScottK> awen_: You've got ~24 hours
<awen_> then it might be possible ... go test :)
<awen_> I've changed 3 lines and added 4, and the worst that should happen is that the consumption display is wrong
<ScottK> awen_: Does that package include your translation fix too?
<awen_> ScottK: yeah, the one in the ppa does (just needed a quick test, and that was the version avaible to me)
<ScottK> OK.
<awen_> ScottK: you just need to collapse the two topmost changelog entries
 * ScottK has $WORK to do first, but I'll try and have a look.
<awen_> ScottK: of course ... I'll also ping nosrednaekim tomorrow; sounded like he was more than ready to test
<ScottK> Of course that sounds like more fun than monthly reports and invoices ...
<awen_> hehe
 * awen_ is leaving for real now ... 'night all
<blueyed> Is it ok to upload a new kde4libs, with a fix for bug 141418, or should I just add the debdiff for e.g. Riddel to look at it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<ScottK2> blueyed: Unless you've been involved in the kde4 packaging effort, I'd suggest waiting.
<ScottK2> If you're confident, then I think it's not wrong to upload it.
<blueyed> Well, I'm not confident, and would like to see other patches get added to it before an upload. Therefore I've attached it.
<ScottK> Fair enough
<blueyed> But I will upload it, when it gets stalled there.. :)
<pleaseandthankyo> is there a good diet softwares? like for a diabetes guy or a healthy living diet software for person who has heart d eases?
<DASkreech> Looked at Krecipe?
<nixternal> mornin'
<nareshov> yo
<Jucato> yo nixternal!!
<nixternal> yo yo yo
<nareshov> =)
<Lure> Riddell: was there a problem with autostart of knetworkmanager? I have seen it installs autostart file by itself, that is why I removed our own rule...
<ScottK> Riddell: I still have Lure's version of knetworkmanager and I have the autostart rule.
<Lure> ScottK: I noticed that it is different directory than we had before - maybe the one installed by upstream is not used in kubuntu
<ScottK> Dunno.  It appears to be autostarting and there is a rule in the dir he mentions in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> It's also possible I wouldn't have it on a fresh install.
<Riddell> Lure: it installed to the wrong place, needs to be /etc/xdg/autostart else kde 4 won't see it
<nixternal> there is not 1 set of completed translations for Kubuntu docs
<nixternal> 12 almost complete
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I thought so...
<Lure> Riddell: should this be changed upstream?
<Riddell> Lure: upstream are working on 0.7
<Riddell> but yes it should probably use the xdg dir
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I will look to forward also some other patches upstream
<Riddell> they may well not apply
<Riddell> porting to 0.7 and kde 4 means it's a rewrite I suspect
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/knetworkmanager/ seems to be it
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: hey
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: concerning the feature in KGRUBEditor that will be used to install/restore GRUB
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I am going to work on it
<Riddell> great
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: and I would like to know what should I inlude
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: simply a front-end to grub-install
<Artemis_Fowl> or something more? (eg install GRUB into a floppy)
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: the use case I have is a Friend who somehow had windows wipe over her boot loader so now she can't get into linux
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: so she wants to load a kubuntu live CD and click a button to restore the boot loader
<Riddell> I don't see a need for floppy
<Riddell> but it would presumably need to find the config on her existing kubuntu install somehow
<Riddell> unless a new one could be made easily
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: a new config is created with grub-install or am I worng?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: I've no idea, you're the grub expert :)
<Artemis_Fowl> GRUB Manual is the GRUB expert :) I'll take a look at it
<jpatrick> Riddell: rouzic, asks if we could register a es.kubuntu.org, as we are unable to get the old domain back
<ScottK> Riddell: Just to touch base with you ...  I'm going to try and get better no xorg.conf performance for displayconfig done yet.  I think you have the qt3 chinese patch and the scribus firefox thing on your list.
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, could do
<jpatrick> Riddell: rouzic says: "muchisimas gracias"
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, your qt3 upload yesterday got in before mine, I need to upload it again
<Riddell> ScottK: remind me again where the scribus firefox thing is?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Handy I kept the window open ...
<ScottK> Bug #156158
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156158 in scribus "In Gutsy Gibbon, Url in Scribus does not launch Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156158
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I file an RT for th -sysadmin guys to do?
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> jpatrick: yep
<jpatrick> will do
<nixternal> hey, did multimedia buttons stop working for everyone with kde 4.0.3?
<nixternal> vol up/down and mute do not work at all
<vorian> nixternal: same here
 * apachelogger waves at Riddell
<apachelogger> nixternal: did they work before? Oo
 * apachelogger only was able to use them when kmilo from KDE3 was running
<nixternal> yup
<seele> Riddell: you might want to read this if you are still mentoring the LF printing project: https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/printing-summit/2008/001572.html
<seele> Riddell: (the entire thread)
<smarter> apachelogger: don't work here too(kde 4.1) and worked with kmilo/kde3
<apachelogger> smarter: well, it is resonable that they don't work with KDE4 at all
<apachelogger> because we didn't apply the keycode magic yet
<apachelogger> but that they worked for nixternal at some point ... is strange
<smarter> shouldn't it be fixed upstream?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> we never pushed our stuff in KDE 3 upstream
<apachelogger> so I guess it would be only working for us
<smarter> what's the name of kmilo in kde4?
<apachelogger> kmilo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> my bzr is br0ken
<apachelogger> anyway
<Riddell> seele: I agree with Peter, PDF export in the print dialogue is daft to anyone but printer programmers
<smarter> guess I should compile it before knowing if it works or not (:
 * apachelogger gives Riddell the most lovely amarok 1.4.9 packaging http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/amarok/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: *hug*
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> I am in my bed again, coughing my soul out... so don't be jealous :P
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a big cup of hot tea
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh
<Riddell> apachelogger: all ready to upload?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: file amarok_1.4.9.orig.tar.gz has md5sum 54d94eec5f248be3961af5527ce7ff97 instead of expected fe30feea65c1ac41b31908dd37f7dcb7
<JontheEchidna> Hello, I'm trying to package a Plasmoid. I need a bit of help with my rules file, though.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hi, using cdbs or just debhelper?
<JontheEchidna> dh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: put your debian/rules file in a pastebin
<Riddell> apachelogger: up it goes
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/m5e17a519
<JontheEchidna> The binary builds ok
<smarter> JontheEchidna: If you want an example plasmoid package looks at kepas(but it uses cdbs)
<JontheEchidna> This is the error I get http://pastebin.com/m9496431
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I'll take a look at it, thanks.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: "$(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/packageName"  you need to change packagename there to the actual package name
<Riddell> "dh_clean: I have no package to build"  do you have anything in debian/control ?
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/m36865f35
<JontheEchidna> ^Debian control
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you need to fill in those fields
<Riddell> Package:
<Riddell> also a long description
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> Should I put the kde-look page that the person posted the plasmoid on as the homepage?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> and then change packagename to coremoid
<Riddell> yep
 * Nightrose thinks Czessi already did a package for taht
<Nightrose> or at least tried
<Nightrose> *that
<JontheEchidna> oh, so what should I do then?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: go ahead if you want
<Nightrose> just wanted to let you know
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Riddell> I see no coremoid on revu
<Nightrose> in case you are having trouble you could talk to him
<Nightrose> Riddell: he might have just posted it to his ppa
<Nightrose> or not at all
<Riddell> anyone want to backport amarok to gutsy?
<Czessi> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204033
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204033 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] coremoid from kde-look.org" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Czessi> sorry, must go to work.  bye
<Nightrose> bye Czessi :)
<Riddell> aah
 * JontheEchidna will finish the package anyway for personal experience
<JontheEchidna> ...and then perhaps look for something else to package
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: put it on revu when you get it working, we'll give you feedback
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> I'm having trouble signing things: http://pastebin.com/m5d46202
<JontheEchidna> I have a GPG key; I used it to sign the Launchpad Code of Conduct
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I forgot my comment
<vorian> JontheEchidna: debuild -S -sa -k(yourkey)
<vorian> you can also edit your devscripts.conf to use your key to sign without having to add -k
<Riddell> you shouldn't need -k if its your default key and it matches what's in debian/changelog, I don't
<JontheEchidna> I didn't have my name, comment, and email address exactly how I had for my gpg key
<JontheEchidna> success!
<JontheEchidna> How would I go about uploading this to Revu?
<CheGuevara> hi
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You understand no one is looking at new packages until after Hardy releases, right?
<ScottK> !revu | JontheEchidna
<ubotu> JontheEchidna: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I didn't know that.
<Riddell> well hardy release is only 15 days away, not long until we're open for new packages
<CheGuevara> damn ntfs mounting in kde 4 still needs fixing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's not problem to upload, just don't expect reviewing.
<Riddell> poke to get reviews
<JontheEchidna> Heh, this plasmoid is neat too
<Nightrose> Riddell: there is another fix for amazon that we might want to get in 1.4.9 - so there might be another tarball - not sure yet though - just so you know
<Riddell> Nightrose: when is 1.4.9 being announced?
<Nightrose> saturday
<Nightrose> so far
<Nightrose> might change due to this
<uga> anyone else than me, got kde3's kios failing on hardy?
<uga> my own kde4 build runs fine, but when I try using konqui3 or any app using the kios to access remote files, it just gets stuck
<uga> so it's something related to the kde3 packs
<smarter> no problem here(kde 4.1 from svn)
<uga> 4.1 svn runs fine here, built by hand
<uga> but kde3 apps under my kde4 build don't work fine
<uga> konqui3 for example
<Riddell> works here konqueror 3 in kde 4.0 fresh install
<uga> uhm, it must be something broken here then, I'll have to do some test :/
<uga> s
<uga> lets check kdehome stuff
<uga> a .kde cleanup didn't work either, this is weird
<Nightrose> Tonio_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/209368 <- I seem to remember you fixed this already - is that correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209368 in konversation "[hardy] OSD doesn't work in Konversation anymore" [Low,Confirmed]
<Nightrose> Tonio_: this is OSD for kde 3
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Hi. I made a branch in launchpad for the 5-a-day-kde GUI thingy ^^ https://code.launchpad.net/~raichoo/+junk/5aDay Bugreports welcome ^^
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/mcde5b68 <- I get that when I try to create a source package.
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: great. How do I start it? ./src/qfiveaday?
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Jep but the icons should be somewhere in /usr/share neversfelde will package it that way
<xRaich[o]2x> Otherwise you will miss the systray
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: it's there, but without an icon, yes.
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: AUTHORS is broken
<Tonio_> Nightrose: yeah, I just forgot to upload, thanks for reminding me :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ah ok :) no prob
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Is it? neversfelde wrote that for me ^^
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: just look.. ;) COPYING is empty.
<xRaich[o]2x> I don't even know what to put in there ^^
<blueyed> license
<blueyed> Riddell: is there an upload planned for kde4libs? I've attached a debdiff to bug 141418 and could upload it myself..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<JontheEchidna> My current debian/rules file: http://pastebin.com/m63ed791d
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Done. At least for now ^^. I think i will push neversfelde's deb when he's done
<xRaich[o]2x> Or he will upload it into his PPA dunno ^^
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: "commit" just failed, because it would have required an update before.. and the list got emptied.. 8)
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: It updated every startup
<xRaich[o]2x> updates
<xRaich[o]2x> but i didn't test the list cleaning.
<xRaich[o]2x> i simply don't have any bugs ^^
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: yes, but when somebody else commits something in the meantime.. you should catch the "bzr commit" error and update again.
<blueyed> ..and not empty the list, if that fails, too.
<blueyed> ..and dragging text on the tray would be useful.. :)
<xRaich[o]2x> yeah i know but i have other things to do ;) But it's on the TODO list
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: change distclean to clean with cmake i think
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Fixed it quick & dirty. Hope it works now
<neversfelde|mobi> is it allowed to use version numbers like 0.0.20080409 in kubuntu?
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: yes
<neversfelde|mobi> thanks, dh_make complains, so I was not sure
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It worked
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: I don't check for a successful commit/update right now. I will fix that tomorrow. Gotta do some stuff for university now ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: awooga
<JontheEchidna> I found the Kubuntu tutorial day packaging tutorial quite useful
<CheGuevara> can 4.1 be compiled with qt 4.4 rc 1 or does it need qt-copy
<uga> CheGuevara: afaik qt-copy is rc1
<CheGuevara> oh cool
<uga> not sure what the extra patches in qt-copy do though
<uga> (./apply_patches script)
<awen_> if anybody have time... please test kde-guidance-powermanager from https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive , it has added support for showing power consumption when on battery
<JontheEchidna> I'm packaging another Plasmoid: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Email+Notify?content=75194 , but the developer doesn't seem to have copyrighted any of it...
<JontheEchidna> How should I proceed?
<CheGuevara> email the dev
<JontheEchidna> and then wait until he releases a version with copyrights before packaging?
<JontheEchidna> well, I suppose I'd have to, heh.
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> j .e
<CheGuevara> oops
<CheGuevara> unless he has svn or somethign which he'd commit to and you'd be able to make an svn checkout
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, now how to approach this, heh...
<ScottK> Riddell: I need an opinion on further fixing of displayconfig...  Currently if one has no xorg.conf, it's necessary to startup, pick your monitor, restart X, and then you can use displayconfig.  This is because of where/how graphics card detection is done.
<fdoving> awen_: looks good. displays 18W here.
<awen_> fdoving: cheater ... that's lower than me ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: I can, I'm pretty sure, extract the relevant bits out of displayconfigabstraction and stuff them around to get graphics card detection on the first pass (so no need to restart X and no release note needed for displayconfig).
<awen_> but thanks for testing :)
<ScottK> Riddell: It's gonna be several hundred lines of Python added.  Almost all copy/paste except for whitespace adjustments.
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure if it works when I test it, it will either be reasonably reliable for everyone or crash and burn for me.
<ScottK> Riddell: So do I press on and upload this if I can make it work?
<awen_> ScottK: could it be possible to do some sort of "internal" restart... reiniting the application or something like that?
 * ScottK thinks about that
<awen_> ScottK: that is how the hal/dbus restarts are done in g-p-m ... running nearly all the initialization code again
<ScottK> That might work.
<ScottK> If it works it'd be a lot simpler.
 * ScottK goes and tries - thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: remember that freeze is tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah.  So it's get it done today or not at all.
<awen_> ScottK: no problem... should hopefully eliminate the need for a lot of code duplication
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: I have some Code for you. Could you create a package for ksshaskpass for KDE4?
<xRaich[o]2x> The Dev gave me a copy of the current code, it's not released yet but should work
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: well, currently not.. too late for hardy anyway.. or what do you mean?
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Not for hardy. But i would be useful for the Applet. I causes Problems when you have a key on the SSH-Key
<CheGuevara> Riddell, a nice bug for Ubuntu upstream, update-manager doesn't recognzie the kde 4 meta package as a meta package and thus doesn't allow distribution upgrade
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: The main thing is that it should run update-alternatives for ssh-askpass
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: I don't have a clue when i comes to packaging ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> it
<nixternal> Riddell: trying to get the docs pkg complete with translations before freeze
<nixternal> I hate doing documentation now because of this
<Riddell>  hello
<Riddell> CheGuevara: it's not ment to
<nixternal> since 10:00 I have been fixing translations, it is now 14:47
<CheGuevara> Riddell, why?
<nixternal> ARGHHHHHHHHHH!
<ScottK> awen_: Upon reflection, I think I ought not break U/I freeze and add your power consumption change.  If you can get it approved U/I and string wise, I'll be glad to upload it (I think it's nice).
<nixternal> I hate bzr, for no good reason it is now saying docs repo isn't a repo
<ScottK> nixternal: And it probably took a long time to come to that conclusion too ...
<nixternal> I have been working here for hours on this crap, and now I can't do anything
<Riddell> CheGuevara: well we havn't had a kubuntu-kde4 meta package before
<nixternal> except check out the entire branch again, which takes forever
<awen_> ScottK: where do you get such a U/I freeze exception approved?
<CheGuevara> Riddell, yeah, but why not add it now, since distribution upgrade is not necessarily to a new distribution but simply when one package replaces the other
<nixternal> Riddell: if I don't get the docs package finished today, will it be able to get uploaded tomorrow?
<nixternal> or later on this evening
<ScottK> awen_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-a8c0a8587e79e2acce0b763e360698e9b1bb07ac
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, should be fine
<nixternal> good, cuz I am having one hell of a time right now
<nixternal> and I need to head out for a bit
<Riddell> awen_: how do I test your new power manager?
<awen_> Riddell: just close your current power manager and start it using guidance-power-manager ... I've just uploaded a new version to my PPA that should be build in hopefully 10 minutes
<Lure> awen_: what is new in your version?
<CheGuevara> is knetworkmanager coming?
<awen_> Lure: it will show the current power consumption in watts
<ScottK> Riddell: I know it's late for awen_'s fix, but it is kind of neat and this is probably our last release for gpm, so it'd be nice to get it in if you think it's reasonable.
<ScottK> It'd make a cool screenie for the release page
<awen_> and the new version is ready in the PPA
<CheGuevara> CMake Error: Could NOT find QtCore.
<CheGuevara> hmm wtf
<CheGuevara> oh
<CheGuevara> Riddell, there's a bug in your 4.4 RC 1 packages I think
<CheGuevara> Unpacking libqtcore4 (from .../libqtcore4_4.4.0~rc1-1ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<CheGuevara> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4.4.0~rc1-1ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<CheGuevara>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqkrcodecs.so', which is also in package libqt4-gui
<CheGuevara> missing replace or smthing
<awen_> ScottK: should the translation change be uploaded before I make the debdiff for the FFE?
<awen_> ScottK: or should I state that I have a sponsor for the package if the U/I FFE is granted?
<ScottK> Why don't you just make a diff and include your proposed changelog entry
<ScottK> That'll work
 * ScottK is still futzing w/ displayconfig.
<ScottK> Simple recursion isn't enough.
<awen_> ScottK: okay, thanks
<awen_> ScottK: sad ... hope you mange to get it going
<awen_> hmm... but the patch depends on exactly the same part of the code ... the patch really depends on the other patch
<ScottK> Then assume it's been applied already.
<awen_> ScottK: I'll do that
<blueyed> Riddell: if you don't object, I'll upload the fix for bug 141418 later.. (I've pinged you about it before).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<awen_> ScottK: and the FFE request has been added as bug 214774 ... crossing fingers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214774 in kde-guidance "U/I FFE: power consumtion monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214774
<ScottK> awen_: I commented on it.
<ScottK> Now I'd see what Riddell thinks.
<awen_> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> awen_: Uploaded your powermanager translation fix.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm out of time and I don't have Bug #203378 figured.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203378 in kde-guidance "Guidance displayconfig does not automatically detect monitor config on systems with no xorg.conf" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203378
<ScottK> awen_: If you want something really significant do to, figure ^^^ out.
<awen_> ScottK: thanks ... now the power consumption diff also makes sense
<ScottK> The bad news is I didn't get displayconfig to work automatically.
<ScottK> awen_: Any chance you could look into that.
<awen_> ScottK: did you manage to do something with it ... or did you end up in a dead end?
<ScottK> Simple recursion wasn't the answer.
<ScottK> Dead end.
<ScottK> The last comment in the bug is the right idea.
<ScottK> I'm just to fried to implement it.
<awen_> how much time do we have?
<ScottK> In theory today, but it's a significant enough bug, it'd probably get through the freeze.
<ScottK> It's milestoned against the release.
<awen_> ScottK: okay ... closing in on midnight here in europe; but I have an hour tomorrow morning (eg. in about 8 hours) where I could look into it
<ScottK> awen_: I think it's worthwhile work regardless.
<ScottK> awen_: Please do.
<ScottK> awen_: Debian will need this fixed even if we don't.
<awen_> ScottK: i think you uploaded the wron kde-guidance source...
<ScottK> No
 * ScottK looks
<awen_> ScottK: just downloaded the source ... it's my ppa version
<nixternal> gahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> McKenzie or whatever her name is, thought I was a girl :p
<nixternal> that is to funny
<daskreech> nixternal: Does it make sense to you to have the user info in Kmail added to the dictionary ?
<awen_> ScottK: if you delete the last changelog entry, and remove the patch mentioned therein we'll be good again ( the second to last changelog entry has the higher numbering)
<ScottK2> awen_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62685/ is what I get if I debdiff 11 and 12
<nixternal> daskreech: what dictionary?
<daskreech> the dictionary that Kmail uses
<nixternal> kspell or whatever it is
<nixternal> makes sense to me if it doesn't do it already
<awen_> ScottK2: but 11+rate2 is uploaded
<daskreech> soprano :-)
<ScottK> awen_: You have your PPA in your sources.list, right?
<nixternal> soprano? that doesn't do dictionary stuff
<nixternal> sonnet you mean in KDE 4?
<awen_> ScottK: ahh, of course ... I thought that the preferences.conf were effective on source downloads as well, but obviosly not :)
<awen_> ScottK: then everything is fine
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> You owe me one now.
 * ScottK2 swallows his heart again.
<ScottK2> Now you have to fix displayconfig ...
<awen_> ScottK2: as long it's enough to mend it ;)
<awen_> ScottK: or one could argue that we are even now ... i caught it the last time the upload went wrong, and caught a false positive now, hehe
<seele> anyone know who Corey Kontros is?
<awen-> is it a reasonable to expect that we have read/write access to /tmp ... or is there a way to determine where it is safe to place a temporary file
<Riddell> awen-: /tmp is fine, that's what it's for
<awen-> Riddell: can we be sure to be able to write there... or is it a good idea to be able to recover for it being non-writable
<awen-> yeah ... it works!!!!!!!!
<ScottK> awen-: Agreed (on being even).
<Riddell> awen-: yes I think /tmp is always writable, if not other things break first
<awen-> ScottK: we are rolling ... deleting my xorg.conf, and displayconfig still detects everything correctly :)
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> awen-: Thanks for staying up late to fix it.
<Riddell> seele: nope
<awen-> ScottK: I'll definately need an extra cup of coffee tomorrow ... but glad I could help
 * awen- is just making everything into a real patch
<ScottK> awen-: Guidance was definitely the weak link in KDE3.  You've been a big help in making in rock for Hardy.  Thanks again.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-10
<awen-> ScottK: :)
<awen-> ScottK: uploaded it to my ppa ... should be avaible for testing in 10-20 minutes
<awen-> the debdiff is here: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu13.debdiff
<awen-> everybody who has time, please test: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive ... guidance-backends (the version ending in ubuntu13, which is on it's way)
 * awen- just thought of an improvement ... new upload in 5 mins or so
<awen-> new version uploaded ... please test guidance-backends_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu13+ppa1 when it is avable
 * yuriy cheers for a bug-free guidance in hardy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: You said you'd look at the coremoid package to give me pointers once I uploaded it? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2230
<awen-> ScottK: reuploaded the debdiff ... so still avaible here http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu13.debdiff
<awen-> yuriy: :D ... (but didn't you just assign a new bug against it ;P)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: let me look
<ScottK> Riddell: If you care to sponsor kde-guidance from awen-, please go ahead.  I can look at it in ~4 or 5 hours if not.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks great.  you left a manpage template in there which should probably just be removed (1.docbook).  also it's better to build it with builddir!=sourcedir
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: to compile with builddir!=sourcedir, the cmake line becomes "mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4/ .."
<Riddell> make becomes "cd build; $(MAKE)"
<Riddell> same for make install
<Riddell> and the make clean line just "rm -rf build"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not sure what the "** CHECKOUT **" is in debian/copyright
<yuriy> http://www.sebruiz.net/322
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It was in the template when I got it
<yuriy> haven't come across that but if amarok 1.4.9 isn't gonna be in hardy, it would be good to back port the cover art fix
<JontheEchidna> **CHECKOUT**
<Riddell> yuriy: already is
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: shrug, just delete then
<JontheEchidna> ok
<yuriy> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: missing a build-depend "make[3]: /usr/bin/cmake: Command not found"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can test build in pbuilder to spot things like that
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> Where can I find out when the feature freeze ends?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Riddell> April 24th
<JontheEchidna> so should I bother uploading the new source deb until then?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, but the other guy has a package too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah, upload to revu
<Riddell> we'll just pick one at random on the day :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<awen-> new guidance avaible in my PPA, if anyone is interested in kicking it without having an xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/sauce/coremoid$ dput revu coremoid_0.3.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes -f
<JontheEchidna> Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de
 * awen- is going to bed now
<awen-> happy hacking everyone ... still some hours until the freeze in your timezone ;)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I put the -f flag in the wrong place
<Riddell> sleep well awen- , thanks for that
<JontheEchidna> all is well
<awen-> thanks Riddell
<awen-> see you all tomorrow
<Riddell> groovy works
<Riddell> ScottK: uploading guidance
<JontheEchidna> ARgh, I was writing to my backup of /debian...
 * JontheEchidna slaps self
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/m5390d3ed <-Why is it writing files to build's parent directory?
<JontheEchidna> brb
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's the last item on my Kubuntu list for Hardy.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you need to rm CMakeCache.txt (and the other files that cmake made too preferably, zgrep \+\+\+ coremoid_0.3.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz | grep -v debian)
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga!
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm pretty sure kde3 for Hardy is in good shape now.
 * Riddell snoozes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you don't need "[ ! -f Makefile ] || "
<JontheEchidna> yay!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your Description: field in debian/control is wrong, it should be a short 1 line description then a long description below it (indented by two spaces and with blank lines using .)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Liek this? http://pastebin.com/m1efd06ed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Well if all went well the latest source.changes, etc should be uploaded to revu. If we don't meet again tonight you could always leave comment there, I suppose
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/m243d8099 - but I'm no native speaker.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<yuriy> hmm can't seem to connect to secure wireless anymore
<ScottK> Working here.
<yuriy> hmm connecting manually ("connect to other wireless network") seems to work
<JontheEchidna> Well, I'm out for the night.
<Czessi> morning
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2401561069/sizes/l/in/pool-716391@N21/
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2402389482/sizes/l/in/pool-716391@N21/
<nixternal> decent little crowd getting some KDE lovin' by me :)
<Jucato> pajamas? :)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2401560983/sizes/l/in/pool-716391@N21/
<nixternal> man, the camera does add 50 pounds :)
<Jucato> hahahaha
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2401561001/sizes/l/in/pool-716391@N21/
<nixternal> I got a whole nother chin growing in there :p
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> Jucato: see the picture of me in that picture? see the shirt :p
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfroebe/2390425077/sizes/l/in/pool-716391@N21/
<nixternal> eddie looks like a monkey in that pic :)
<Czessi> oh, some stickers on the notebook ;)
<Jucato> roflmao
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2402389152/in/pool-flourish08
<Jucato> nixternal: only in that pic? )
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> the little kid in that picture, we had him handing out Ubuntu CDs :)
<nixternal> Czessi: just a little
<Jucato> aw how cute :)
<nixternal> that is only the top 1/4 of the lappy
 * Jucato can imagine aseigo's p. handing out KDE stuff at conferences :)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyhighplato/2402388700/in/pool-flourish08
 * nixternal dancing in front of the foresight booth trying to run people off
<nixternal> my lord, translation extraction still running
<Jucato> yes, nixternal?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> should have seen that one coming
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> we have more translations that I originally thought..some of have just been updated
<Czessi> how long will it take to get the @kubuntu.org address? i become my kubuntu member on the 19th of march and no email forwarding as yet :(
<Jucato> wonder when we're going to get a full Esperanto Kubuntu, or a Latin one
<nixternal> Czessi: you need to hit up one of the canonical sysadmins
<Jucato> Czessi: you added yourself to the ubuntu members team in LP?
<Czessi> nixternal: ok, i'll ask them
<Jucato> er.. kubuntu members I mean (which automatically adds you to the ubuntu members)
<Czessi> Jucato: no, only added me to kubuntu members bit threre is an indirect membership for ubuntu-members https://edge.launchpad.net/~czessi
<Jucato> yeah, what I meant :)
<Czessi> nixternal: the sticker notebook is yours?
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> btw, if you're email forwards to a gmail account, don't send yourself and email to test it
<nixternal> 24 stickers in total
<nixternal> but those will get removed eventually...I am going to mod my lappy with a new paint job, and a new custom airbrushed plate in the back with mass KDE love :)
<nixternal> at least that is my plans
<nixternal> if I go through with it has yet to be seen
<jpatrick> hola r0uzic
<jpatrick> poor smarter :(
<r0uzic> Hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> Czessi: @kubuntu.org address are usually made after two days, see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/71
<Riddell> jpatrick: what about smarter?
<smarter> hmm?
<jpatrick> Riddell: his remote hates him
<smarter> what?
<Riddell> seele: what do you think of the partition buttons here?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/partition-buttons.png  in german they don't fit on 800 pixels so they've been put on two lines
<jussio1> Riddell: what were you after the other day?
<Sime> Riddell: I've found the cause of the "menu text dissappearing in Oxygen" PyKDE problem.... and my head hurts.
<Riddell> Sime: you're a genius!
<Riddell> what was it?
<Riddell> dynamic_cast acts differently between linked and dlopened libraries?  c++ is so evil
<Sime> WORLD OF PAIN!
<Sime> stooopid linking
<Sime> it would be nice if C++ worked as advertised.
<Sime> But you have to know about everything under covers.
<smarter> w00t, kwin composite now works without drawing black lines around windows on ATi cards
<smarter> finally, I can use transparency in Yakuake
<JontheEchidna> Morning.
<JontheEchidna> The dot's planet-kde updater is broken. D:
<JontheEchidna> I've missed days worth of blogs
<smarter> I think I'll never switch back to KDE 3.5 now :)
 * smarter does the Qt4 Dance :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd probably build 4.1 myself except that I don't have the raw CPU power to do that with any regularity or speed
<smarter> with my Pentium M 1,73 GHz, the first built of qt-copy took 1h20, kdelibs took 1h and kdebase 30 minutes
<JontheEchidna> Celeron (dun dun dun....) 2.5 GHZ
<JontheEchidna> Fresh Wine takes 2 1.2 hours
<JontheEchidna> 1/2
<JontheEchidna> ccache helps
<seele> Riddell: what does the german button say?
 * seele yawns
<Riddell> seele: "Undo partition changes"
<Riddell> seele: I suppose what's needed is a flow layout for the buttons, but there's no stock way to do that
<Riddell> previously they weren't translatable so they could fit on one line
<seele> Riddell: will the other buttons eventualy be translated?  because they might not all fit if they are
<seele> oh, the one is
<Riddell> seele: yes they will be
<Riddell> and if they're equally long that is an issue
<seele> hmm
<seele> it is ok how it is for now, i just hope the other buttons fit once theyre translated
<seele> even if we shortened the button to just "Undo changes", all the buttons probably wont fit once they are translated
<seele> is it a ubiquity hug day?  i noticed a lot of ubiquity bugs got fixed
<Riddell> it's a seele hug day :)
<Riddell> seele: have you seen the new partition size widget on the gtk frontend? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/partition2.png  think it's better than a slidebar?
<seele> hmm
<seele> i dont know if users would notice the affordance, but it could be fixed
<seele> it needs a bounding box around the entire widget
<seele> maybe the widget color changed too, otherwise it looks like it is part of the window and not of an interactive widget
<seele> although.. that workflow is kindof strange.  for option 1 you configure it right there and i assume Next takes you to the user info page?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<seele> guided doesnt require any other input, but manual takes you to the other partition screen
<seele> well.. i guess maybe its not that bad
<seele> its just weird that you have the interactive widget there but cant do anything else for the other options
<seele> although it would be interesting to see how that effects the perception of the manual option.  if you can configure guided there, but not manual, does that mean you configure anything for manual?
 * seele still doesnt like the label guided, but apparently no one else agreed
 * Serega waves
<Riddell> it's not my favourite label
<Riddell> to Serega
<Serega> Riddell: ok, I'll use another greeting :)
<Serega> Riddell: what is the latest deadline for GDEbi?
<Riddell> err, ignore me Serega, typo
<Riddell> Serega: today :)
<seele> lol
<Serega> ah... darn...
<Serega> Riddell: today's day or night? :)
<Riddell> Serega: european night
<Riddell> Serega: we can probably sneak it in if you need a bit longer
<Serega> Riddell: thanks, it would be great. I'll try do get it in time anyway, but thanks.
<klerfayt> I never understood one thing about kubuntu - why isn't "show recently used applications" enabled by default in kmenu? (kde3.5)
<Riddell> to keep the kmenu simple and uncluttered
<seele> Riddell: http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/5785/partition3cq0.png
<seele> Riddell: that is what the widget should look like, i assume the handle highlights when the mouse is over? (if not it should..)
<seele> Riddell: dunno if you want to pass that on or if you want me to put it in a bug
<Riddell> seele: I can pass it on, and also implement it on the KDE side
<seele> awesome
<Riddell> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/partition3.png
<seele> Riddell: cool.  the border really helps.  although the grabby thing doesnt stand out as much as in the Gnome version, i dunno if it's such a problem that people wouldn't figure it out
<seele> i might be concerned for windows users, because i dont think those types of widgets are used often in windows so they might not recognize it
<Riddell> seele: bug 215131
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215131 in ubiquity "resize widget changes for clarity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215131
<seele> Riddell: does Gnome use binary or decimal units?
<Riddell> seele: how do you mean?
<seele> KiB vs. KB
<seele> i think KDE4 uses KiB now, doesn't it?  do you think the installer should reflect that?
<seele> (for the KDE4 remix)
<seele> dunno.. seems stupid to have two versions of ubiquity i guess
<seele> nevermind
<Riddell> seele: partman (used by ubiquity) uses 1MB=1,000,000bytes
<seele> but +1 on the bug entry
<seele> ok
<Riddell> which is an SI MB, but not what most people think is a MB (an SI MiB)
<Tm_T> Jucato <3
<Jucato> hi Tm_T sir
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please apply http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/gdebi/gdebi-0.3.7.patch and upload? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gdebi/ubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy
<nixternal> Riddell: building kubuntu-docs now...will do some testing and then upload the package for you to upload :)
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<Czessi> morning
<nixternal> mornin' it is
<nixternal> Czessi: where are you at that it is morning?
<Czessi> nixternal: this morning I'm coming from work an now I'm coming from bed ;)
<Czessi> nixternal: I'm in germany
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> oh wow, the IBM Hydro-Cluster Supercomputer is bad arse
<nixternal> cool water goes to the CPU, warm/hot water leaves the CPU...and IBM plans to utilize the warm/hot water for heating and what not..pretty cool
<Czessi> I think it's better to name the package coremoid-kde4. so it's listed when someone use the -kde4 tag by filtering in adept. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=coremoid
<apachelogger> Czessi: doesn't really matter
<apachelogger> there are far too many results for a kde4 filter
<apachelogger> so if someone is looking for a plasmoid they hopefully search for plasmoid or plasma ;-)
<Czessi> apachelogger: ok, i build booth versions but JontheEchidna was faster to upload the package ;)
<apachelogger> uhhh, contributor racing
<apachelogger> that sounds like fun :D
<Czessi> no, he has uploaded first and so he did it
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for the upload :)
<apachelogger> Czessi: well, like I said: a race
<apachelogger> however uploads first gets all ze karma :D
<nixternal> there is no upload Karma :)
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger is wondering whether nixternal trusts lp karma
<nixternal> there should be though
<nixternal> I haven't looked at LP karma in who knows how long
<apachelogger> same here
<nixternal> last I looked, I had translation karma, and haven't translated a damn thing :)
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger had more karma from answering questions than from fixing bug
<nixternal> I used to answer questions years back, but haven't since then
<nixternal> I have to take the dogs to the beauty salon..it is so funny, the people are more afraid of the 10 pound Yorki than they are of a 100 pound pit bull
<nixternal> awesome, we are going to have severe thunderstorms tonight and snow tomorrow
<apachelogger> meh
<seezer> Riddell: are there any plans for a kdepim (4:3.5.9-ubuntu3) yet? would be nice to get the fix for http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155223 in
<ubotu> KDE bug 155223 in IMAP "sieve script is truncated" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> i would like to take the time to introduce myself if anyone is interested
<Riddell> seezer: there's no plans but if there's a fix we can upload
<Riddell> hi eagles0513875
<Riddell> ah good, another jonathan
<eagles0513875> hey Riddell
<seezer> Riddell: hmkay ;)
<eagles0513875> fyi guys i am joining the dev team. i admit i dont have much programming practice except java know how but im planning on teaching myself c++ and python sometime as well as how to write kernels
<eagles0513875> im studying for a bsc in computing and informationsystems and im currently based in europe for school but am originally from the usa
<smarter> write kernels?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> if u want the link i can link it for ya
<eagles0513875> kernels from scratch ll
<eagles0513875> if u guys have ay questions for me im glad to be a part of the team
<smarter> contributing to an existing kernel is a better idea IMHO (:
<eagles0513875> smarter: thing is im planning on creating my own clustering distro based on kubuntu but once i learn that i can also improve whats already aroun
<eagles0513875> Riddell: what do i have to do to get a possible pkgs submitted for repos
<smarter> too late to hardy, too early for hardy+1
<eagles0513875> lol
<Riddell> eagles0513875: package it, upload to revu, ask for reviews then ask someone to upload once it's good
<smarter> but you can upload them to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com where they will be reviewed and uploaded by MOTU
<Riddell> as smarter says we're closed for all but important bug fixes for the next couple of weeks
<Riddell> iso testers will be needed!
<eagles0513875> cuz i found another windows emulator called crossover i found the source for it im goign to try it out and possibly submit its funny they took wine technology and made it a million times better from the sounds of things
<eagles0513875> finally got this old machine back so im more then willing to test out stuf
<eagles0513875> my old laptop is my kubuntu r&d box
<eagles0513875> j/w what is adept programmed in
<apachelogger> c++
<eagles0513875> woudl u guys accept pkged open source books
<eagles0513875> im no help there yet
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a good one for kernels and another one for python
<seezer> eagles0513875: isn't crossover office a comercial application?
<smarter> it is
<eagles0513875> they have source code up for free
<eagles0513875> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/source/
<seezer> thats the wine base they built upon
<eagles0513875> im sure its still better then wine is it not
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> actually
<smarter> it is wine
<apachelogger> worse
<eagles0513875> really
<apachelogger> because they rely on a wine snapshot
<eagles0513875> damn so im better off getting wine
<apachelogger> so the sources you find at their website is just a compilation of the floss they use
<seezer> eagles0513875: actually some wine guys are making their living through codeweavers iirc
<eagles0513875> O_o
<smarter> and codeweavers contribute back to wine too
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<apachelogger> well, codeweavers is the light, compared to transgaming which is the darkness
<seezer> hehe
<seezer> apachelogger: so true ;)
<eagles0513875> so maybe i can play wow on this laptop but i think my video card is to crappy
<eagles0513875> i was hoping to try it on my new laptop but i cant even get kubuntu installed
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any java projects/pkgs people want for kubuntu for kubuntu
<smarter> KDE/Kubuntu devs use C++/Python usually
<apachelogger> nixternal: what to do with bug #191836 and bug #190743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191836 in kde4libs "KDE4 application taskbar entry disappears when I drag an app across desktop border" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190743 in kde4libs "KDE4 desktop grid shows taskbar from current desktop in all desktops." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190743
<apachelogger> both are wontfix for upstream
<eagles0513875> speaking of i wanna try compiz lol
<apachelogger> apparentely magic is involved ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: I use ruby :P
<eagles0513875> right now im only java im hoping this summer while working to get c++ in my head
<smarter> apachelogger: you have taste :)
<apachelogger> well, I am an apachelogger after all :D
<eagles0513875> does kubuntu integrate nicely into multicore environment or would it have to be rewritten
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: apparently the difference from java to c++ isn't all that big
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i knowi was looking at my c++ book the other day and its vry similar and knowing java now will make it a ton easier
<eagles0513875> im goign to build my self an insane quad core machine with the new 45nm intel proc
<eagles0513875> what does it mean when amaroks says no sutiable demux plugin
<smarter> Linux can make use of lots of core, no need to rewrite anything (:
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> sweet
<eagles0513875> i cant wait till i get that puppy built
<eagles0513875> that would make a crazy server as well 12mb of cache
<eagles0513875> kubuntu has made my life so much easier since gutsy
<eagles0513875> im really promoting kubuntu ovr here. im actually going to put together a presentation and go talk to some of the big companies that sell computers here and provide them with support for linux machines
<Riddell> grr; ubiauity ,qde ,e chose q french keyboqrd qnd then is crqshed qnd Iù, stuck zith it
<eagles0513875> ?
<Nightrose> hehe I think riddell is stuck with a french keyboard layout
<smarter> Riddell: azertyuiop qsdfghjklm wxcvbn
<eagles0513875> lol
<smarter> now map this into your head (:
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> u guys need any pkgs tested
<Riddell> phew, fixed
<eagles0513875> lol Riddell the mp3 codec is lame right
<Riddell> eagles0513875: we need the whole distro tested, if you're able to download CD images
<eagles0513875> im testing hardy beta x64
<eagles0513875> and i think i just found a bug with lame pkg and amarok
<Riddell> amarok doesn't use lame, it'll use libmad for decoding
<apachelogger> Nightrose: interessting language though ;-)
<eagles0513875> im trying to listen to mp3 streams
 * apachelogger is running out of fixable bugs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-) sure
<Nightrose> apachelogger: have a look at my buglist in launchpad then :P
<apachelogger> nah, you has the most boring bugs :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> night anything i can help u with even though i have vry limited programming knowledge
<Riddell> apachelogger: when is the new amarok tar expected?
<eagles0513875> brb guys if its out ill test
<apachelogger> Riddell: soonish, aumuell uploaded a fix for the ipod integration which still needs testing
<eagles0513875> cant help withthat have no ipod
<eagles0513875> lets say i want to stream audio what pkgs r there that do that
<Riddell> user question that, #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ok sry
<eagles0513875> brb going to login and try out compiz
<Riddell> keen chap :)
<Nightrose> ;-) indeed
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I haz ze most boring bugs? :(
<Nightrose> *sob*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes, but ze best hugs
<apachelogger> *hug*
 * apachelogger hugs the whole channel
<Nightrose> :) ok that makes the sob go away *hug*
 * Tm_T hugs apachelogger and Nightrose, its own grandgrandkids
<Nightrose> hehe Tm_T
<Tm_T> or was it grandgrandgrand? anyway
<Nightrose> I thought it wasn't grand at all but ok ;-)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> mom is drunken again -.-
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I am your son
<apachelogger> which makes Nightrose your soon-to-be-daughter-in-law
<apachelogger> Tm_T: clear enough?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: "son" but infact grandgrandson
<Tm_T> because I'm that old
<apachelogger> that sounds super strange, really
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yeah, I totally agree
<Tm_T> well its easier to just call son and mom
<eagles0513875> think i just found another bug
<Nightrose> nah there are no bugs in kubuntu
<Nightrose> oh you tested compiz...
<eagles0513875> trying to doesnt seem to be working
<Nightrose> then maybe ;-)
<eagles0513875> after i installed it i logged out i remember with beryl u have to login to an fglrx desktop
<eagles0513875> well when i logged out before it didnt even load the login screen
<eagles0513875> but now it seems to be working
<smarter> We have a nice compiz setup tool in Kubuntu: desktop-effects-kde
<eagles0513875> thats what im looking for lol so there is no need for emerald
<Riddell> seezer: have you tested the patch in http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155223 ?
<ubotu> KDE bug 155223 in IMAP "sieve script is truncated" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seezer> Riddell: no i haven't sorry. just found http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdepim-users&m=120483836900484&w=2 and the fixed bug report while searching for the cause of my kmail problems
<eagles0513875> would u guys like me to test out the next version of amarok
<smarter> go ahead, it's in the repo
<eagles0513875> :) if i cant fix bugs i can at least test
<eagles0513875> my compiz isnt working right
<kishore_> I have a question with regard to hal and usb storage mount points
<kishore_> my external drive that used to mount at /media/ext_drive now mounts at /media/ext_drive-1 since about 2 hrs ago
<kishore_> this even after a restart
<kishore_> i need to reset this behaviour
<eagles0513875> kishore_: i could be wrong but u might be in the wrong channel
<Nightrose> kishore_: known issue
<Nightrose> there is at least one bugreport on launchpad about this
<Nightrose> kishore_: you can get around this by unmounting the drive before logging out
<kishore_> eagles0513875: i tried at #hal but got no response
<eagles0513875> gotcha my apologies kishore_ im new to all this
<eagles0513875> gotcha my apologies kishore_ im new to all this
<kishore_> Nightrose: thanks for your response
<nixternal> Riddell: uploading the docs to a spot you can download them too...not including a debdiff as it is over 80MB
<Nightrose> kishore_: you're welcome
<nixternal> Riddell: .dsc and the tar.gz file - much smaller this way
<kishore_> Nightrose: as suggested by someone on #kubuntu i had to delete a dangling /media/ext_drive folder manually
<kishore_> thanks all
<Nightrose> oh yea forgot to mention that :)
<eagles0513875> night where do i get amarok 2 im not seeing it in repos
<Nightrose> it is not yet released
<Nightrose> and if you want to highlight me you will need to use my whole nick :)
<Nightrose> if you want to get amarok 2 you will need to compile it yourself for now including kde libraries from kde trunk
<apachelogger> Nightrose: highlight
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :P selber
<apachelogger> and don't forget about qt-copy from trunk
<apachelogger> and kdebase-runtime from trunk
<Nightrose> yea that too
<Nightrose> and and and ;-)
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<nixternal> or Riddell's Qt 4.4 RC package
<apachelogger> khtmlimage is making me cry
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hold me
<apachelogger> ah, it was the music
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger 
<Nightrose> better?
<apachelogger> stupid trance
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, much *cuddle*
<eagles0513875> lol
 * Nightrose should get something to eat - feeling all dizzy after a day in the computer lab
<eagles0513875> makes me not feel like such a looser sitting in front of comp all day
<eagles0513875> whats necessary to make mods to dependencies of a pkg cuz compiz is missing the ccsm configuration panel by default
<apachelogger> ccsm is evil, that is the reason we created a cut down, user friendly version
<eagles0513875> what other way can u enable the cube effect
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/docs/kubuntu-docs_8.04-3.dsc
<eagles0513875> seems like it keeps crashing on me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh mon dieu!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have a konqueror-kde4 at hand?
<Nightrose> nope no kde 4 in the lab here
<Nightrose> I could start my laptop but that would take some time
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, not that important
<eagles0513875> anything i can help with
<Nightrose> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: anything i can help u get ur hands on
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: do you have a konqueror-kde4 installed?
<eagles0513875> not yet
 * apachelogger goes hacking
<eagles0513875> that sounds like fun
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: not at all, the issue is in kdelibs... i.e. a waste of time due to compiling
<eagles0513875> if u want to send it my way ill compile for ya
<eagles0513875> that way u can get onto something else
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I have 3 machines here, so I don't get stuck, but it is annoying if I have to digg into the code again in case my fix wasn't all that glorious :S
<eagles0513875> if u want me to test it out im more then willing
<eagles0513875> ill stop downloading the updated pkgs and start downloading kde4
<apachelogger> kde4 packages, mhhhh :D
<eagles0513875> are there any bugs in regards to vmware server
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: please use the launchpad bug search
<Nightrose> I am sure there are but we cannot honestly know them all ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> dont expect u to know them all
<apachelogger> ...just some :P
<eagles0513875> cuz i would like to run a vista vm on here lol
<eagles0513875> im out for now guys off to dinner
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ill get started downloading kde4 when i return
<Riddell> nixternal: "Waiting for approval: kubuntu-docs 8.04-3" just missed it!
<nixternal> should be an easy approval though
<nixternal> it is just documentation :)
<paran> blueyed: thanks for sponsoring #212973 :)
<blueyed> paran: thanks for fixing it :)
<Nightrose> ok folks they are kicking me out of the lab soon - hope I have net access at home tomorrow again - laters :)
<Riddell> bye nixternal
<Riddell> bye Nightrose too
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: hope something like this fits our needs: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1205436_wrpvo/KGRUBEditor21.png
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: looks lovely
<nixternal> bye?
<nixternal> I am still here...had to go pick up my doggies
<Riddell> just a tab error
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #208724
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208724 in kdebase-workspace "Colored oxygen window decoration" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208724
<apachelogger> a wontfix IMO
<apachelogger> nixternal: btw, what about the bugs I pasted earlier :P
<apachelogger> woah, my X needs a restart
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status have a look at the description of triaged ;-) .... please only use triaged for bugs which provide enough information, like a bugfix in upstream, a patch, or tons of backtraces etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> oh, now I got a wicked minded idea
 * apachelogger download kde4libs
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #214645 ... how about replacing/conflicting the old kde4base packages in kdelibs?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214645 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-runtime-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdebase-runtime-data.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214645
<apachelogger> one can't install kde4 apps without kdelibs5, so we can resolve the issue on the most common layer of all kdebase-* packages
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/specialkevin/2394629553/
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<eagles0513875> O_o
<nixternal> I had a bug on my shirt
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> what u working on
<nixternal> working on getting my lazy arse up and taking a shower and heading to the university for some hackage
<eagles0513875> hacking what
<apachelogger> nixternal: in this case my laptop is a gigantic bug
<nixternal> don't know yet
<nixternal> apachelogger: I could have told you that
 * apachelogger is afraid :(
<nixternal> dude, I have had like 15 people msg me and ask if I was using Gnome now because of that picture
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: lol
<eagles0513875> if u need me to test any fixes let me know
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sneak 1.4.9.1 in hardy ;-)
<eagles0513875> O_o can u fill me in apachelogger
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: in what?
<eagles0513875> what u want sneaked in
<apachelogger> oh, that is so top secret, I don't even know what it is about :P
<apachelogger> if Nightrose was here, she probably would know
<etretyak> apachelogger: amarok ;-)
<apachelogger> oh mon dieu!
<apachelogger> etretyak: you have to encrypt it
<apachelogger> like korama or something
<nixternal> Riddell: if you have any old Kubuntu slides, link me..I plan on giving a Kubuntu, a KDE 4, and some other talks at Penguicon next weekend..and I am kicking wolfger out of his house and taking over :p
<eagles0513875> i wanna try amarok 2
<eagles0513875> im installing kde4 to help out with testing
<apachelogger> nixternal: wanna give a talk about amarok? :P
<etretyak> apachelogger: a M /| r 0 |<
<nixternal> iTunes maybe :p
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: fair enough
<apachelogger> nixternal: I thought about doing one for banshee
<apachelogger> but then I signed up for a kdemm talk at linuxtag in berlin -.-
<apachelogger> etretyak: fair enough even
<nixternal> apachelogger: hahaha, that would be classic
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: since i cant do any programming and bug fixing yet
<nixternal> I got the banshee presentation last Saturday
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that saied, there is something else topic secret I know everything about, technically, just no information of any use
<nixternal> and it kept crashing...which I then yelled "GO GATES GO!"
<apachelogger> nixternal: really? :S
<nixternal> yup
 * apachelogger has no luck with rhythmbox
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what that microsoft suxs balls
<apachelogger> banshee works like a charm for me
<nixternal> I liked rythmbox actually..it was quite simple and liked my daapd before Amarok supported it
<apachelogger> amarok's daap is b0rked
<apachelogger> and eean doesn't exactly care
<eagles0513875> i need to program a decent gui based streaming media server
<apachelogger> it's playing every song twice
<apachelogger> quite annoying
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you should join radio amarok and hack on icecast ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> icecast is webbased
<eagles0513875> how on earth u access the webbased client
<apachelogger> which is pretty much the point of radio amarok :P
<apachelogger> well, the client isn't webbased
<eagles0513875> for icecast
<eagles0513875> what isnt webbased
 * apachelogger doesn't get the question and therefore will just start talking
<eagles0513875> what client isnt webbased
<apachelogger> icecast is a 3 part streaming solution
<eagles0513875> what isnt 3rd party i would like a gui 1 if one exists
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: client as in: the thing that receives the data?
<apachelogger> or the transmitting client?
<apachelogger> which brings me back to the 3 part streaming solution :P
<eagles0513875> transmitting
<eagles0513875> mp3s
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: idjc
<apachelogger> for example
<eagles0513875> thanks
<apachelogger> but I think you're looking for something completely different actually
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: more like a media server thingy for a network, right?
<eagles0513875> no
<apachelogger> ok, so I am just stupid today
<apachelogger> oh, I need to grab some freeze exceptions tomorrow
 * apachelogger didn't quite finish his bug fixing session in time
<eagles0513875> i have a site on a fully linuxed based hosting and they have a radio stream and im trying to convert the guy to linux instead of xp
<eagles0513875> have the bugs with flac been fixed
<apachelogger> I think so
<apachelogger>  we are using idjc at radio amarok, there are probably more professional tools but idjc is a just-works-software
 * apachelogger grabs some tea
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, if we don't hear back by Saturday, could you use your super powers to find out the status of the website please? (I can't look at it on the RT, since I asked to leave it in the private queue)
<eagles0513875> have any of u guys had any issues getting the java jre installed for firefox3
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: if u dont mind me asking what website
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: also topsecret apparently ;-)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> do u guys want me to pkg this linux kernel in a nutshell book
<jtate> what's kubuntu's plan with pulseaudio and network manager?
<jtate> How are you planning on getting the daemon started, and injecting the X module?
<jtate> (for pulse)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I don't think packages are the perfect way to distribute open books
<apachelogger> okular is probably getting a functionallity for this
<apachelogger> sometime in the feature
<apachelogger> which seems a lot more useful to me
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: they do that in open suse
<apachelogger> jtate: we don't have a plan afaik
<eagles0513875> i dunno how it sworks but it seems llike thats how they do it cuz its in the repos
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, I imagine they have some gui thingy
<apachelogger> because with packages only you can only address a very ... very small audience
<wolfger> nixternal: good deal!
<wolfger> make me love KDE4
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: this book is in pdf format
<wolfger> because right now I really don't
<jtate> wolfger: did you backport that patch on the klipper crash to kde4.0?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: not packagable at all then
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: we need to comply with the debian free guideline stuff
<eagles0513875> it is free
<eagles0513875> ill link u
<jtate> wolfger: looks like it applies cleanly
<apachelogger> which means without the sources the pdf has been created of there is nothing to be packaged
<wolfger> jtate: no. I'm just generally unimpressed with features from KDE3 that are now gone
 * jtate will let you know whether it works.
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: free != free/libre
<jtate> wolfger: not sure I follow you.
<eagles0513875> this is libre
 * jtate is talking about the klipper bug that you committed a fix for half an hour ago.
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: nah, it can't be without the source files
<wolfger> jtate: I did???
<apachelogger> pdf is a binary format
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/lkn.html
<wolfger> jtate: I've done no bug work in quite some time
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: the Kubuntu website
<eagles0513875> im new to all this right now im just testing
<jtate> wolfger: err.  mistaken identity: wolfer versus wolfger
<wolfger> I thought you thought Klipper was somehow related to my just-stated dislike of KDE4
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: if u need someone to help wiht that ill help u guys out
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: nope, its done, thanks anyways ;)
<jtate> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=795575
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: ok, you could package the docbooks and generate whatever is appropriate format at build time
<jtate> nixternal said something about this coming straight from kubuntu, so I jumped to the wrong conclusion apparently.
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i also have one for python
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, again, I don't think packaging the books is all the much useful
<apachelogger> I'd create a GUI to download them
<apachelogger> from some kind of book repository
<apachelogger> which is the planed solution for okular IIRC
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: cant u set it to dl the zip to the desktop or extract it to a folder on the desktop
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the package?
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> well, technically a lot is possible
<apachelogger> but that doesn't make the packaging of books anymore valid ;-)
<apachelogger> the ubuntu archives are software repositories
<eagles0513875> then what repo could those go in if any
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I would get in touch with the okular developers
<eagles0513875> !okular
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okular - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: http://okular.kde.org/contact.php
<eagles0513875> would it be possible to get a repo for free open source books
<apachelogger> ...I saied that 2 times now -.-
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the okular team is thinking about something like that
<apachelogger> you can download books from within the reader
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i let him know
<eagles0513875> if any of u guys need stuff tested out let me know
<Riddell> ryanakca: I have no superpowers with rt, I've never been able to log in to it
<Riddell> apachelogger: where is 1.4.9.1?
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 214645, I've always said the old kde4foo packages just need to be removed, else we'd spend ages adding conflicts/replaces
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214645 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-runtime-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdebase-runtime-data.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214645
<Riddell> apachelogger: 1.4.9.1 uploaded
<Serega> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Serega
<dthacker-work> ;quit
<Riddell> Tonio_: xine_part.desktop has higher preference than kmplayer_part.desktop, that doesn't seem right
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks anyways :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-11
<Serega> Riddell: I'm preparing the debdiff. Can you allow me little nitpicking like code styling?
<Serega> really little
<Serega> :)
<Riddell> Serega: spose so
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm?
<ryanakca> Riddell: RT... thanks anyways?
<Riddell> oh aye
<Serega> Riddell: Jonathan, are you still around?
<Riddell> Serega: hi
<nixternal> Riddell: Kubuntu presentation slides anywhere?
<nixternal> jcastro: I need to chat with you about Penguicon when you get a chance (ie. am I registered for the thing at all? did you take care of it?)
<Serega> Riddell: please review: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/980365
<jcastro> nixternal: no, you need to register
<nixternal> damn, that means I have to pay?
<jcastro> yeah. :-/
<nixternal> hrmm
<jcastro> ping me post-wings game, I am fixing a friend's pc.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> jcastro: registration is closed
<nixternal> I was hoping to sneak in for free, I can't drop $45 right now unless my book check comes through, which I doubt will happen anytime soon
<Riddell> nixternal: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/2007-09-la-laguna-talk.odp is all I have, they're not great and out of date
<jcastro> nixternal: you can do at the door. If not I'll take care of it with the planners
<Riddell> nixternal: book?
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I am a co-author now of the Official Ubuntu Book
<Riddell> Serega: did you add any strings?
<Riddell> nixternal: doing what?
<nixternal> Edubuntu and LTSP :)
<Serega> Riddell: .po? no
<nixternal> actually, the Ubuntu Education Edition and LTSP
<Riddell> oh, didn't know you were into that
<ryanakca> nixternal: cool, do you get payed down the road for all future copies sold, or just a flat "You wrote the book, here's some money, we get all future profit"?
<nixternal> hehe, I started the docs back a couple of years ago
<nixternal> ryanakca: I get 4 peanuts for helping
<nixternal> literally
<ryanakca> heh, fun fun...
<nixternal> I am not one of the cool authors like the big dogs
<Riddell> like jjesse :)
<nixternal> jcastro: groovy, thanks for that....when you are done with the wings and what not, ping me back if you feel like it
<nixternal> I am heading to Michigan in the morning and won't be back until Saturday or Sunday
<nixternal> but our plans are to head up to Troy on Thursday
<nixternal> Riddell: exactly :)
<Riddell> Serega: uh, whitespace changes
<jcastro> nixternal: I am at a friend's place playing computer tech for a while, so it'll be late tonight or tomorrow
<Serega> Riddell: they're bad? :( I just aimed to greater code readability
<Riddell> Serega: they should be kept separate.  but I can ignore them for now
<Serega> Riddell: please do
<Riddell> Serega: ooh ooh, it worked!
<Serega> :))
<Serega> Riddell: it shouldn't?)
<Riddell>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/GDebi/GDebiKDE.py", line 284, in installButtonClicked
<Riddell> self.errorReport = KMessageBox.error(None,header + "<br>" + body, header)
<Riddell> TypeError: can only concatenate tuple (not "str") to tuple
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<Riddell> that probably isn't related to your changes
<Serega> Riddell: I really have touched nothing around
<Riddell> Serega: do you get that crash when installing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdm/gdm_2.20.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb ?
<Riddell> I think I see a spare comma at the end of line 279
<Serega> Riddell: it crashes O.O
<Serega> Riddell: missing pluses
<Serega> Riddell: only in C/C++ static const strings can be concatenated in a such manner
<Serega> Riddell: I'll fix it in a couple of seconds
<Serega> fixed
<Serega> Riddell: recreate the debdiff or you just commit it separately?
<Riddell> Serega: separate, make a new one
<Serega> Riddell: em... on top of 0.3.7?
<Serega> btw, gdebi unable to install the package due to unresolved dependencies. is it normal?
<Riddell> Serega: on top of your current patch, you can add changelog entry but not a new version number
<Riddell> Serega: no, that's what I was about to come to
<Riddell>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/GDebi/KDEAptDialogs.py", line 164, in fork
<Riddell>     os.dup2(self.parent.slave, 0)
<Riddell> AttributeError: slave
<Riddell> the whole "def fork(self)" method needs changed or maybe removed, whatever happened to it in dist upgrade tool
<Serega> Riddell: erm... I think it is not me too. I can work on it.
<Serega> or me...
<Riddell> Serega: I need to sleep now, that's definately a regretion on the current version so it needs to be fixed before uploading
<Riddell> Serega: many thanks for looking at this
<Serega> Riddell: np, thank you too. Good night!
<Riddell> if you get it working with installing dependencies throw me more patches, I'll find them in the morning
<Serega> ok
<Serega> sorry
<Riddell> don't be sorry, apps never work first time! :)
<Serega> :)
<Riddell> Serega: might be best testing with another package than gdm but which also needs you to install dependencies, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus_2.22.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb for example.  gdm uses debconf which may create other issues that i think don't work in the current one anyway
<Serega> ah, cool, thanks!
<blueyed> Shouldn't /usr/lib/kde4/bin come at least after the "local" paths in $PATH on KDE4?
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: local paths? like the ones in /home?
<blueyed> nosrednaekim: /usr/local
<blueyed> I was thinking about patching sudo for bug 191264
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<blueyed> But having the kde4 path hardcoded in sudo would be quite bad..
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: well, the way its done is the $PATHS are tagged onto the end of the KDE4 path, I think it would be rather hard to work around that.
<blueyed> (we're using --with-secure-path in Debian/Ubuntu), therefore "sudo kate" for kate from kde4 fails.
<blueyed> well, the question wasn't if it's hard.. ;)
<nosrednaekim> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know why my upload to my ppa failed? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13346435/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.coremoid_0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> er, the build, more specifically
<Czessi> morning
<nosrednaekim> evening
<Czessi> JontheEchidna: looks like an temporary problem
<JontheEchidna> Czessi: It seems to be building fine now
<JontheEchidna> Time for me to head out, I need to get to bed.
<JontheEchidna> See you guys tomorrow.
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey hobbs long time no c
<Hobbsee> hi
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: joined the dev and testing team
<Hobbsee> nice
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: question fo ya is there a bug with the java jre from sun or openjdk and firefox3
<Hobbsee> i think it got fixed.  did you look up the bugtracker?
<eagles0513875> thing is im having trouble getting it to work i installed the pkg using cli and its still showing up that its not installed
<eagles0513875> when u say bugtracker r u talking bout launchpad
<Hobbsee> yes
<eagles0513875> im goign to check that out
<Hobbsee> then i suspect you're looking at the wrong package, to check if it's installed.
<eagles0513875> i installed the sun java jre
<eagles0513875> even tried getting the bin file from the site
<Hobbsee> if you install things outside the package management system, then of course they won't show up in adept.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i tried the one in adept then i tried the one outside and neither of them worked
<eagles0513875> if i have the open jdk should i be running the open jre if there is one
<Hobbsee> usually you want the jre
<nixternal> sun-java6-plugin <- have that installed?
<eagles0513875> not the sun-java6-jre pkg
<eagles0513875> nixternal: i did an apt-cache search for it doesnt seem like its in repos
<eagles0513875> i have the sun java 6 jre but not that
<Jucato> that would be weird...
<nixternal> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nixternal> oh, eagles0513875 are you on a 64bit system?
<eagles0513875> ya hardy beta 64
<Jucato> ah lovely 64 :)
<nixternal> ahh, that explains why you can't find the java plugin
<Jucato> (they should have renamed it to 69 :P)
<eagles0513875> :p
<eagles0513875> is that a reportable bug or is there no need
<nixternal> http://planet.foresightlinux.org/
<nixternal> lovely
<Jucato> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Jucato> nixternal: you!!!!
<eagles0513875> what does the plugin contain
<Jucato> letting you use Java in Firefox
<nixternal> s/fully supported/partiall supported so good luck/
<Jucato> (which isn't necessary for Konqueror.. weird...)
<Jucato> nixternal: will it be dropped like a cold potato soon, like PPC? :D
<eagles0513875> lol i have never had this issue with it
<eagles0513875> what does the pluugin contaiin normally u just need jdk and jre
<Jucato> nixternal: obviously you're not too happy in that pic :)
<Serega> morning guys!
<nixternal> I was looking at something trying to figure out what it was
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> the KDE talk had more people, so KDE THE WIN!
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> granted I caught one person sleeping during it..the same person who introduced me
<Jucato> I think they were more interested in seeing the big guy talking :)
<nixternal> Kevin is bigger than me and I still won :)
<Jucato> nixternal: actually, I think you're part of a GNOME-in-KDE conspiracy... dkite uncovered another on planetkde yesterday :)
<nixternal> the one bad thing about being stuck to a distro or a DE...when someone has a problem, they always bitch at you
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> who was that?
<Jucato> derek kite: http://digested.blogspot.com/2008/04/more-kde4.html
<nixternal> ahahahaha
<nixternal> ya, I just seen the pics
<eagles0513875> i need to get a kubuntu audio stream setup lol
<nixternal> the pics didn't come through akregator
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> that is pretty funny
<Jucato> and it came 1 day later in akregator
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for the upload ... the problem with the kde4* craft is that a lot of people forgot that they have them installed, so their upgrade will break, and if we add all the old packages as replace/conflict for kdelibs5 we can prevent this I guess
<apachelogger> or at least improve the situation
<Jucato> nixternal: oh did you know that GNOME has also made into the clothing industry?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: if u need someone to test i can help out in that dept
<nixternal> dr. scholls clothing?
<nixternal> for itchy smelly feet?
<Jucato> http://www.actiongraphic.com/Logos/HangTen-Logo.jpg
<Jucato> :D
<eagles0513875> lofl in all honesty though this is way off topic but if u play wow gnomes r pretty kool
<nixternal> man, I have some hang 10 shirts, I never noticed the feet before
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> damnit, now I will have to burn those
<Jucato> hahaha :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yep, nothing to be tested right now
<apachelogger> nixternal: send them over :P
<eagles0513875> this is really starting to upset me
<Jucato> I just recalled my shock when I entered a store and saw a hang 10 shirt... I thought they were selling GNOME apparel
<nixternal> oh, I also tagged the Foresight laptop with Ubuntu stickers too...but didn't get a picture of it
 * apachelogger is coding tha vb.net now
<Jucato> (seriously...)
<apachelogger> datagridviews ftw
<nixternal> that is the 2nd time I have attacked a Foresight box with stickers
<eagles0513875> when i go to this particular site and try to get on its java based chat the plugin that seems to be missing is the jre plugin and i have it installed
<Jucato> nixternal: so when are they making *Kubuntu* stickers? :)
 * nixternal kicks Jucato for even thinking that
<Jucato> :D
 * nixternal sends Jucato to cafepress.com for those
<nixternal> actually, the cafepress stickers aren't to shabby
<nixternal> I bought a big KDE one last year
<eagles0513875> i should smother this laptop with kde stickers lol
<Jucato> heh actually I have some "homemade" Kubuntu stickers that were distributed during my first SFD
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: any ideas as to my issue
<nixternal> much better than the slide on/off Ubuntu stickers that leave a nasty white mark when you try to remove them
<Jucato> nixternal: I think they weren't meant to be removed :P
<nixternal> I still have a few of the 'Powered by Kubuntu' stickers I created a couple of years ago
<Jucato> nixternal: one foresight question though...
<nixternal> konary!
<Jucato> why isn't their planet green?
 * Jucato runs for his life
<nixternal> good question
<nixternal> I think the answer is "because they don't have any planet themers" maybe
 * Jucato shouts from a far far distance... "really?"
<eagles0513875> if u guys want to laugh a bit take a look at this
<eagles0513875> http://images.google.com.mt/imgres?imgurl=http://static.desktopnexus.com/wallpapers/10542-bigthumbnail.jpg&imgrefurl=http://technology.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/10542/&h=338&w=450&sz=50&hl=mt&start=23&tbnid=3ywE6VMDjpYHUM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bwallpapers%26start%3D18%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Dmt%26sa%3DN
<nixternal> I couldn't come up with a good joke
<nixternal> tiny
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> url
<nixternal> dot
<Jucato> much
<nixternal> com
<eagles0513875> lol sry
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> !enter | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> oops
<nixternal> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> sorry, op reflexes :D
<nixternal> haha
<eagles0513875> im showing u guys some funny wallpapers
<Jucato> oh that's an ooooold one...
<nixternal> I am going to a part of the US tomorrow that makes 3rd world countries look like technology havens
<Jucato> chinatown?
<eagles0513875> im tryign to find u this wall paper with tux holding a rocket launcher to windows logo
<Jucato> heh j/k
<nixternal> I am talking, no wireless phones, no cell phones, not even a damn starbucks
<Jucato> what?!?! no starbucks?!?!?
<Jucato> oh the cruelty!!
<eagles0513875> http://www.teknobites.com/wp-content/images/tekno/linux05.jpg
<nixternal> ya, I kicked my $20/day Starbucks habit
<nixternal> it was bad
<Jucato> eagles0513875: that was my phone's wallpaper in the past
<nixternal> hehe, that used to be my wallpaper back in the 90s when I used Slackware and thought I was an evil hacker
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> I didn't even turn out to be a decent script kiddie :p
<Jucato> now you're just evil :)
<eagles0513875> us programmers can appreciate this
<eagles0513875> http://www.rebe.cc/wallpapers/linux_not_windows.jpg
<nixternal> heh, I put that as the default wallpaper in a classroom
<nixternal> of course I got blamed for it
<Jucato> http://share.omanis.co.uk/files/1/virtualbox140-about.jpg tux wants to whack the butterfly, beastie wants to eat the apple...
<eagles0513875> i wanna find the one of tux rocket launching the windows logo on a windows background
<nixternal> that is great
<eagles0513875> i think u guys will appreciate this but if u go to google.com/linux it searches all linux pgs
<Jucato> wtf? http://www.beilabs.com/images/tuxAttacks.jpg
<nixternal> I remember Microsoft used to be all over the ads on the /linux searches a while back
<eagles0513875> once i teach myself some c++ i think im goign to make an easy to use dj program
<nixternal> man, the best I see thus far were t-shirts we got about 8 years ago at a conference here in chicago
<eagles0513875> lol nice
<nixternal> Linux - Crashing through Windows and breaking down Gates
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> it had Tux chasing Bill Gates
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Jucato: u also in the kubuntu channel
<Jucato> yeah
<eagles0513875> i canttell whether we have operator error or there is a bug in gutsy
<eagles0513875> in regards to duel booting xp
<Jucato> probably the former since I've been dual (not duel... although you can most probably imagine them fighting) booting Gutsy for some time since it came out
<eagles0513875> sry im still waking up this morning
<eagles0513875> i think its operator error
<Jucato> s/operator/user/
<eagles0513875> i was so hoping i would be able to get kubuntu working on my new laptop
<eagles0513875> jucato any idea as to y firefox3 isnt finding the jre and i have it installed
 * nixternal sleeps
<nixternal> g'nite
<eagles0513875> night
<Jucato> um.. nope... #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<Jucato> g'night nixternal!
<eagles0513875> i tok
<eagles0513875> that guy seems to be having some severe issues seems to till be getting error 15
 * Jucato wished the clock plasmoid could do multiple timezones like the kicker clock applet did...
<eagles0513875> u want me to write an applet that keeps times for multiple times zones in java lol
<eagles0513875> that would give me some good java practice if thats the case
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it can, can't it?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: 1 timezone per clock...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you mean the one in the kicker, or?
<eagles0513875> basically he wants to have multiple clocks one for each particular time zone of his choosing
<Jucato> Plasma
<Jucato> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> ok
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no, he doesnt.
<Jucato> In KDE 3, the clock in Kicker allowed you to have multiple timezones in a single clock, so that you can either hover over the clock to see the time in other timezones or mouse wheel over the clock to change timezones
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<Jucato> now I'm wishing there were something similar to that in Plasma
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there was, last i checked.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: select the timezones on the clock on kicker
<Hobbsee> or whatever they call it nowadays
<eagles0513875> i just did it and im on kde4 using the normal clock
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah, you can set 1 clock's timezone, and that's it...
<Jucato> you can't have 2 or more timezones on a single clock and have a way to switch among them or view them simultaneously
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i certainly got it working a while ago
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not on the clock itself, but you could click, and the timezones would show above, as they did in kde3.
<Jucato> maybe it's a different clock
<Jucato> the default Digital clock only shows up the calender. the analog glock does nothing
<Hobbsee> it was one of the defaults.
<Hobbsee> a digital one
<Hobbsee> but oh well
<eagles0513875> if u put ur mouse ovr it it works and shows the time in the 2 times zones u choose
<Hobbsee> maybe i'll boot to kde4 sometime again and check it out
<Jucato> hm.. I'm on trunk (4.0.68 actually)
<eagles0513875> knowing my like im updating the pkgs that have been held back and knowing me im going to break something lol
<eagles0513875> im having way too much fun with compiz
<eagles0513875> whats the dev cycle in regards to supporting new hardware
<apachelogger> nu hardware?
<eagles0513875> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<davmor2> Riddell: just to let you know kubuntu (standard installed from netboot without any major issues)
<eagles0513875> can i make a suggestion for mysql
<eagles0513875> cuz there is a dependency pkg thats missing from when u install the admin side of things
<jpatrick> best file a bug against mysql, we're desktop developers...
<eagles0513875> its not really a bug
<eagles0513875> u guys have it to where the admin gui doesnt download the mysql server dependency
<jpatrick> "wishlist" then :)
<eagles0513875> could i just repackage it
<eagles0513875> and submit it
<eagles0513875> or is that something rather tricky for a noob to do
<jpatrick> just popping the needed package into the Depends: line in debian/control should do it
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: I don't think adding kexi to mysql depends is a good idea (think of the server installs and gnome people)
<eagles0513875> not kexi
<eagles0513875> the mysql-server pkg
<eagles0513875> the mysql-server-5.0 pkg
<eagles0513875> i never knew how addicting compiz could be
<stdin> eagles0513875: does the admin GUI work with remote servers? if so that mysql server should not be a dependency but a recommends or suggests
<eagles0513875> stdin: im only using local but i think u can specify the server hostname
<stdin> that's why it's not a dependency then
<stdin> depends == absolutely needed for it to work
<eagles0513875> whose maintaining kexi
<jpatrick> aptitude changelog kexi
<Tonio_> Riddell: looing for xine-part.desktop, shouldn't have higher preference, that's right
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum nope, I looked at the profilerc file, kmplayer is higher preference than kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: sometimes kaffeine loads due to the protocol in use (mms:// for example)
<Riddell> Tonio_: aah, ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wasn't able to find a way to set the priority by protocol
<Riddell> yes, it was mms
<Tonio_> maybe there is, but none that I found....
<Tonio_> the only way would be not to install the kaffeine plugin
<Tonio_> but the problem is that kaffeine standalone itself uses the plugin in fact....
<Tonio_> that's the reason I never splitted the package that way
<Tonio_> if you have an idea, please let me know :)
<Tonio_> it looks like konqueror looks for .protocol files and uses the latest in alphabetic order in fact....
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's all good
<Riddell> kaffeine works fine anyway
<eagles0513875> if u guys need a tester let me know
<Riddell> eagles0513875: new amarok (1.5.9.1) needs testing
<eagles0513875> gimmie
<eagles0513875> where can i get a hold of it from
<Riddell> hardy
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, except there is no opengl support with kaffeine, due to xcb missing opengl support
<eagles0513875> Riddell: from repos
<Tonio_> Riddell: that can be annoying for people having video drivers that don't support XV (that's my case), then redering is very pixelised....
<Tonio_> but I prefer this that kaffeine crashing when built without xcb support ;)
<eagles0513875> im not finding 1.5 anywhere not even in repos
<Riddell> eagles0513875: 1.4.9.1 rather
<eagles0513875> im way ahead of u then what needs to be tested
<eagles0513875> Riddell: im not sure if amarok could be causing this on occasion i do get some mini lockups
<eagles0513875> im runnig kde4 and compiz fusion
<Riddell> likely compiz
<eagles0513875> its funny though they only happen when listening to streams
<eagles0513875> is there a changelog for wubi by any chance
<\sh> Nightrose, when is this karlsruhe OSS expo again?
<eagles0513875> hey Nightrose
<eagles0513875> question why is it that my open gl screen save flashes with whats on the desktop
<eagles0513875> Riddell: random thought here in regards to internet connectivity y is it that im getting really crapy dl speeds on a 2mb internet connection. and my 64bit windows machine seems to download stuff a million times faster is there a network bottle neck somewhere
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<sahin_h> I would like to fill a bug againts kate in KDE4. Spell checking not works.
<eagles0513875> morning
<jpatrick> morning JontheEchidna
<eagles0513875> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sahin_h> It's looks like an upstream bug.
<eagles0513875> there u go sahin
<jpatrick> sahin_h: bugs.kde.org then
<sahin_h> I've voted for the bugs on bugs.kde.org
<sahin_h> Is this enough?
<sahin_h> I mean in this case fill a bug on launcpad isn't necessary?
<sahin_h> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159507
<ubotu> KDE bug 159507 in kwrite "dictionary not found kate/kwrite" [Normal,Assigned]
<jpatrick> no, looks like someone's working on it
<sahin_h> jpatrick: ok
<eagles0513875> i dont get this i have a hunch there is a bottleneck in the kubuntu networking
<sahin_h> I hope spell checking will work in KDE4.1
<eagles0513875> seems like my other laptop downloads stuff a million times faster then this
<eagles0513875> whats worse this is 64bit vista
<Riddell> eagles0513875: linux issue, nothing to do with us
<Riddell> \sh: re your recent blog, "Enter your OpenID URL" seems to be the tricky part
<Riddell> I have account on google, yahoo and launchpad which may be openid but I don't know what the urls are for them
<Riddell> the obvious ones don't seem to work
<Riddell> or maybe none of those providers aren't yet doing openid
<Riddell> oh, hmm, yahoo.com was doing something
<Riddell> "Invalid CAPTCHA token.
<Riddell> The username contains an illegal character.
<Riddell> You must enter an e-mail address."
<Nightrose> \sh: heya :) Open Source Expo is on 25th and 26th of May
<Nightrose> so one day between open source expo and linuxtag
<Nightrose> narf @ still no internets at home :(
<\sh> Riddell, yes...you need to provide username + password, because openid doesn't give a username back to the calling site
<Riddell> \sh: err, so what does it give?
<\sh> Riddell, after the registration, it connects your openid url to your account, so you just need the url, no pw anymore or username
<\sh> the authorization is done via the openid provider
<Riddell> surely I still need to enter a password to them
<\sh> Riddell, yes, but you have only one user+pass for this openid provider..and for noone else
<\sh> Riddell, imho is openid still a nice working theory...
<Riddell> so the hassle is still the same, (registering details, capchas, wait for e-mail to arrive)
<Riddell> it stops you stealing the password I submit to you I suppose, but the ability to steal my yahoo password with phishing is greatly increased
<Riddell> and now its asking me to register a password anyway (having followed the link from the e-mail)
<Riddell> and now to comment I have to work out 19 times 42!
<nixternal> see you all on sunday! have a great weekend everyone!
<seezer> Riddell: kmail sieve patch did what it said. just works again. thank you.
<Riddell> seezer: excellent, thanks for testing
<Riddell> _Sime_: just seen your work used in envyng
<Riddell> _Sime_: in PyQt4.uic I need to override "uic.properties.Properties._string" to get it to use kde's i18n rather than qt's system, is there a way of building that into pykde?
<mok0> strange things happening with konqueror-kde4; seems like several tabs are sometimes rendered into the same window
<_Sime_> Riddell: pykdeuic4 should use i18n() automatically.
<_Sime_> Riddell: are you busy with i18n in your python prog?
<_Sime_> Riddell: I've been looking at that too lately.
<Riddell> _Sime_: I'm converting printer-applet to use kde's i18n
<Riddell> _Sime_: it loads .ui files at runtime, which I prefer to compiling them
<_Sime_> Riddell:  runtime you say? I don't know much about that. Compiling might be the safest way around the problem.
<Riddell> _Sime_: well it's not a problem
<Riddell> _Sime_: in that I have a method "def translate(self, prop):" in printer-applet.py which replaces "uic.properties.Properties._string"
<Riddell> _Sime_: but other pykde users would have to find my solution and copy it, ideally pykde would do it itself
<Riddell> _Sime_: otherwise I think i18n in pykde is all good, just add --language=Python to the XGETTEXT command in Messages.sh and it works
<_Sime_> Riddell: yeah. I just wrote a Messages.sh which does that, and I'm polishing some CMake code installing .po files and providing a basic 'dist' build target.
<Riddell> _Sime_: installing .po file?  surely kde-l10n modules do that already
<Riddell> _Sime_: is there a FindPyKDE4.cmake ?
<Riddell> _Sime_: or if not is there a suitable equivalent of import PyQt4.pyqtconfig to do one similar to pyQt?
<_Sime_> Riddell: I'm workin on something outside kde svn.
<_Sime_> Riddell: I don't have a FindPyKDE4.cmake. (I don't seem to need one.)
<_Sime_> Riddell: what would you need from a pykdeconfig?
<Riddell> _Sime_: apps which use pykde4 would need one, to check it's there and decide whether to install itself
<Riddell> _Sime_: I don't know if a pykdeconfig is needed, I just note that FindPyQt.py uses pyqtconfig
<yuriy> whoever was working on packaging kdebindings: bug 215012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215012 in kdebindings-kde4 "unable to install kdebindings-kde4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215012
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger:
<robotgeek> Riddell: sorry for delayed ping back
<deepwave> Hey mornfall, you there?
<mornfall> deepwave: a little
<deepwave> Nice!
<mornfall> What is that you seek?
<mornfall> Ah, you are the mail guy.
<deepwave> mornfall: Yup.
<mornfall> Have you managed to compile the stuff?
<mornfall> (Hi, too.)
<deepwave> Nope.  Do I use cmake for something like that?
<mornfall> Well, yes. Recall what I have said about basic survival...
<deepwave> Yup.
<deepwave> Still basic survival with a readme is bit easier. :)
<deepwave> Sorry if I sound a bit noobish at first.
<deepwave> mornfall: Thanks for replying so soon by the way.
<mornfall> Np.
<deepwave> Out of curiosity, is it just you who is working on adept?
<mornfall> Basically, right now -- yes.
<mornfall> Yuriy used to do some work, too.
<Tm_T> 2207.01 < kainaw> Is anyone using Pidgin (libpurple) and willing to beta-test a KWallet plugin?  It works fine on my Fedora 8 and Fedora 7 boxes.
<deepwave> Hmm... well almost compiling... I am missing a few libraries unfortunately.
<blueyed> Riddell: why has the apport-notify hook in adept been disabled by default? (without any gui or readme how to enable it)
<Czessi> for the linuxtag booth registration i need the numbers of kubuntu developers (germany/europe/worldwide). has someone an overview because not every kubuntu member is a developer?
<mhb> hey folks
<mhb> and bye
<apachelogger> Riddell: can I get a freeze exception for http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/tmp/kdebase-kde4_4.0.3-0ubuntu2.debdiff ... fixing bug #212570 ? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212570 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot use "Find File..." feature in Dolphin with default Kubuntu-KDE4 installation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212570
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, kfind, does that still exist?
<apachelogger> !info kfind-kde4
<ubotu> Package kfind-kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<apachelogger> !info kfind-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kfind-kde4 (source: kdebase-kde4): file-find utility for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 155 kB, installed size 612 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> it's necessary to use the "search feature in dolphin"
<Riddell> I was being sarcastic :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: well, I suppose so
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger needs a new sarcasm detector :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: k, thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, but remove kfind from the kmenu first
<Riddell> if it isn't already
<apachelogger> -(~:$)-> cat /usr/share/applications/kde4/kfind.desktop | grep Categ
<apachelogger> Categories=Qt;KDE;Core;
<apachelogger> shouldn't be there
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll go at the top level
<Riddell> apachelogger: add a NoDisplay=true to that file
<apachelogger> indeed
<blueyed> Riddell: why isn't apport not enabled for Kubuntu?
<blueyed> s/apport/apport reporting/
<Riddell> blueyed: dunno, is it enabled in ubuntu?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/tmp/kdebase-kde4_4.0.3-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<blueyed> Riddell: given the number of reported crashes, yes.
<blueyed> Riddell: you've made it configurable for adept, but without UI and defaulting to false.
<Riddell> I have?
<Riddell> oh, the adept notifier popup thing
<blueyed> yes
<Riddell> I guess it got turned off for 7.10 release and never turned on again
<blueyed> For Gutsy already, however, 2.1.3ubuntu16. Yes.
<Riddell> do you know if the gtk one is going to stay on?
<blueyed> no
<blueyed> Should I ask pitti?
<Riddell> it's usually turned off for release, but do ask
 * Riddell away for weekend
<jjesse> have fun.... almost back from vacation
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-12
<apachelogger> stdin: I came to the decision that we should conflict/replace the kde4base* stuff in kdelibs5 instead of adding it to all kdebase packages
<apachelogger> also less work to maintain
<stdin> probably easier
<stdin> s/probably//
<apachelogger> stdin: wanna prepare a debdiff?
<apachelogger> I have a patch that should go into hardy as well
<apachelogger> though, ExceptionRiddell is not here ;-)
<stdin> kk
<stdin> I may as well set it to conflict/replace all the old kde4* packages
<stdin> apachelogger: should I just conflict with them, or conflicts + replaces? not sure
<apachelogger> stdin: conflicts and replaces
<mhb> the evil flamerino strikes again!
<theunixgeek> any *curses programmers here?
<stdin> apachelogger: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kde4libs.debdiff should do it
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> stdin: please attach it to the bug report
 * stdin clicks send
 * apachelogger gives stdin a cookie
<mhb> hi folks
<apachelogger> hoy mhb
<mhb> apachelogger: how's your amarok adventures?
<apachelogger> mhb: BAU, fixing ubuntu b0rkage
 * apachelogger runs a stress test with an improved xine pulesaudio plugin
<stdin> and by "runs a stress test" you mead "plays his favourite music over and over"? :p
<apachelogger> stdin: playing ska, with equalizer, while listening to muted moby in banshee, while watching a very silent queerduck in kaffeine while starting the gnome sound test randomly
<apachelogger> that test sound is quite annoying though
<stdin> I hope you don't turn it up too loud, your neighbours will think you're murdering small animals
<apachelogger> <-- using a headphone :D
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: You must sound like my neighbour right now....
<apachelogger> looks lol
<crimsun> that plugin was only fixed fairly recently
 * apachelogger is wondering how something can look lol anyway
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot97.png
<apachelogger> crimsun: but it's working apparently
<crimsun> apachelogger: ping siretart if you want to get it in
<crimsun> we're using esd instead of the broken pulse version currently in there
<apachelogger> yeah, when I finished testing I'll create the debdiff
<apachelogger> crimsun: the problem with esd is that it can't be supplied in the default plugins and therefore is unaccessible by default in amarok
 * apachelogger also notes that last.fm skipping works for him
<apachelogger> I have really no idea why it fails for some people
<crimsun> apachelogger: you'd ship xineplug_ao_out_pulse* in libxine1-bin, or...?
<apachelogger> crimsun: -misc-plugins
<crimsun> ugh
<apachelogger> crashev: all default output plugins are in -misc-plugins apparently
<apachelogger> besides, it was that way before pulse got kicked from the package
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> it's just a shame we didn't kick esd into there, too.
<apachelogger> crimsun: then KDE would by default depend on esd wouldn't it?
<apachelogger> libesd at least
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> libesd-alsa0, rather, but yes.
<yuriy> smarter: ping
<apachelogger> pling
<apachelogger> jpatrick: pling
 * apachelogger really needs more sleep
<snikker> i've got a problem with KsCd. it tell me thst i've no permission to read cd... (same thing with sudo)
<ryanakca> snikker: #kubuntu is your best bet
<snikker> ryanakca: i've tryed also in #kubuntu, but with no answer... now i try again
<eagles0513875> i found two rather nasty bugs right now should i just file a bug reports on each
<eagles0513875> u guys have any fixes that need testing
<yuriy> eagles0513875: yes file bugs. search if they're already filed first
<yuriy> eagles0513875: as far as fixes to test. what locale are you using?
<eagles0513875> yuriy: ones seems to be fixed im using the 64bit version of hardy
<eagles0513875> beta
<yuriy> locale as in, are you using english (en_US) or a translation?
<eagles0513875> en_us
<yuriy> oh, nvm then
<eagles0513875> thing is im not very versed in programming except in java right now
<eagles0513875> yuriy: i have a question for ya before i file this bug for some reason i havent been on here in bout 2 days and this problem happened to me as well when i booted the live cd. i was unable to get an ip address even tonight. for me to be able to get an ip address i have to reset my modem and switch. on my windows based machine i dont have to do that once every few months
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u in here
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: daily live?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216491 in ubuntu "problems getting an ip address" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thats the link to my bug i just filed
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: are you using the dailyl live cd?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i have installed the os on my hard drive and ive been downloading the updated pkgs
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: honestly I think the issue is within the switch/modem rather than the network stack
<eagles0513875> thing is its only this computer that has the issue
<eagles0513875> wait i take that back im starting to think u might be right
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: can u close the bug for me
<yuriy> eagles0513875: you can close the bug yourself. click on the little arrow
<eagles0513875> gotcha thanks yuriy
<smarter> yuriy: pong
<apachelogger> woah
 * apachelogger is reinstalling his workstation
<apachelogger> that was some jumper fun here ... I really should leave the dvd drive in the machine
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u get shocked
 * apachelogger is uber professional and never gets shocked
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> does anyone know how to get a package in universe?
<eagles0513875> lol im the last person to get anything in universe lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i think u need to find someone whose an motu
 * apachelogger is a uber unprofessional motu who doesn't know such stuff
<eagles0513875> then if ur an motu u should be able to do it
<eagles0513875> should u not
<apachelogger> maybe I am, I just don't know how
<eagles0513875> lol ahhh gotcha im not sure
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: Riddell might know
<apachelogger> yeah, but he is out for the weekend
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that bug seems fixed anyway
<apachelogger> so it probably gets autodecided
<yuriy> smarter: i'm working on bug 82723
<apachelogger> just like I assumed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82723 in kde-guidance "wineconfig doesn't work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82723
<yuriy> smarter: i was wondering if you could test a fix
<eagles0513875> ill test if u guys want
<yuriy> eagles0513875: i think the bug is only on non-english setups
<eagles0513875> yuriy: gotcha
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: wanna do some work? ;-)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i would if i wasnt getting ready for exams as well as knew more programming
<apachelogger> well, it's not exactly coding, but getting into ubuntu sponsoring stuff and feature freeze exception stuff
<smarter> apachelogger: maybe, what sort of work?
<apachelogger> bug #60898 needs a debdiff including the upstream fix, and a final freeze exception
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60898 in konversation "Konversation Crashes on DCC Chat" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60898
<smarter> yuriy: I've just tested .wine directory creation again and it still doesn't work but It gives me different error messages
<yuriy> .wine directory creation?
 * yuriy hasn't heard of this bug yet
<eagles0513875> isnt that in reference to wine installation and the hidden directory it creates
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/m3c21030e
<yuriy> smarter: i'm talking about the KeyError: u'Bureau' error. i think i fixed it so if you still get that error i need you to test if the version in svn fixes it
<smarter> yuriy: I don't get this error anymore
<yuriy> smarter: i think that's basically the same thing though
<yuriy> smarter: could you test the version in svn at svn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance/wineconfig
<smarter> yuriy: Let's test your fix then ;)
<smarter> yuriy: I don't get less or more errors, but this seems to be related to wine, when I just run wine I get: "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<smarter> yuriy: I don't get less or more errors, but this seems to be related to wine, when I just run wine I get: "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000"
<yuriy> smarter: the preloader error is a wine bug 114025, i'm concerned about the python errors
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114025 in wine "Problem with wine preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114025
<smarter> strange
<yuriy> and that the fix doesn't break translations
<smarter> If I run wineconfig from systemsettings, no problem
<smarter> If I run it standalone, python error
<smarter> I I run your version, no problem
<smarter> and I still have the translations
<yuriy> smarter: translations in the lower combo box on the appearance page?
<smarter> yuriy: everything is translated
<yuriy> smarter: great, thanks
<smarter> apachelogger: I'll do it tomorrow
<smarter> my first FF exception :p
<apachelogger> nice :D
<apachelogger> smarter: please assing yourself to the bug
<smarter> ok
 * apachelogger logs into his newly installed hardy
<apachelogger> I actually never saw a hardy KDE 3 :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<smarter> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of konversation (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status."
<apachelogger> hm, could be worse considering I didn't help polishing it ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: I'll assign you
<smarter> thanks
<eagles0513875> ill help with bugs but i need a mentor
<apachelogger> done
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just use all in here as mentors
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> need to find myself a simple bug
<apachelogger> also the ubuntu wiki is a fairly good resource for information
<eagles0513875> thing is i know no c++ or python what so ever
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you can do packaging
<apachelogger> bug triaging
<apachelogger> that sort of stuff
<apachelogger> s/sort/kind
<eagles0513875> ok what to pkg now lol
<apachelogger> currently nothing :P
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you could start by going through the kde related bugs on launchpad
<eagles0513875> ok and trying to fix a bug
<smarter> apachelogger: I've the debdiff ready, I'll do the FFe thing tomorrow
<apachelogger> smarter: cool
<smarter> apachelogger: You can try it in my PPA when it will be compiled: http://ppa.launchpad.net/~smarter
<smarter> * http://ppa.launchpad.net/smarter/
<eagles0513875> bah
<eagles0513875> i cant find a bug to take a stab at
<apachelogger> yuriy: can you drop eagles0513875 an easy bug when you stumble upon one please?
<eagles0513875> thanks guys
<eagles0513875> think i might have found something
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/sed/+bug/10364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10364 in sed "sed: documentation is non-free" [High,Invalid]
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: it's invalid for ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ok
<smarter> 'night everybody
<apachelogger> ScottK: pling
<eagles0513875> smarter: night
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: doesnt seem like my night tonight
 * apachelogger doesn't like tonight because it is night
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> 12 hours up again
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> there is some issue
<apachelogger> kde3 vs kde4
<eagles0513875> ?
<apachelogger> kdebase-bin-kde3 gets removed when installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdebase-bin
<apachelogger> that first dependency is soooo not correct
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there you have your bug
<apachelogger> if you want it...
<eagles0513875> ok whats the launchpad bug link
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you will have to search for it
<apachelogger> I just noticed this on my machine :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> O_o this should be fun considering im falling asleep infront of my comp
<apachelogger> I managed to triage bugs for 12 hours without falling asleep :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> as soon as my mother gets up here im never goign to hear the end of it lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so inregards to what u just found i need to get a hold of the source and go through that
<eagles0513875> and also find ur bug report
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> apt-get source kdebase
<apachelogger> will fetch the source package
<apachelogger> and unpack it
<apachelogger> then you need to edit debian/control
<apachelogger> add a new changelog entry
<apachelogger> create a new source package
<eagles0513875> will u be on in the morning
<apachelogger> create debdiff of the old package revision to the new package revision
<apachelogger> attach the debdiff to the bug report
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: depends on the definition of in the mornging ;-)
<eagles0513875> im in europe lol 1215 sunday morning lol
<apachelogger> oh
<eagles0513875> so when i wake up in bout 8 9 hrs time
<apachelogger> haha, I might still be up then :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> that really depends on when I get to bed today
<apachelogger> but I am probably only in the evening
<eagles0513875> there is no bug in regards to what u just found
<apachelogger> have to visit some relatives tomorrow afternoon
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I'll report one ;-)
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> all you need to know to fix this bug is somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i noticed u reported some stuff u want pkged ill help u out with pkging them
<apachelogger> searching for packagingguide should explain how to add a new changelog entry, create a source package, what all the lines in debian/control mean
<apachelogger> and searching for debdiff should explain how to create such a thingy
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yeah, but after hardy release ;-)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok ahhh gotcha lets say its somethign like this which is probably for ubuntu
<eagles0513875> would it matter if its pkged on kubuntu or it has to be on ubuntu only
<apachelogger> haha, I think it's months ago that I last reported a bug :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: kubuntu = ubuntu
<apachelogger> it's the very same archive
<apachelogger> the very same base
<eagles0513875> ok so if they r gnome pkgs or kde pkgs doesnt matter right
<apachelogger> the only difference is that we pack different apps on our cd :P
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> if ur not up for filing a bug report ill see how much i remember about the bug when i wake up lol
<eagles0513875> u in the kubuntu channel by any chance
<eagles0513875> this is funny this noob is asking centos related questions in a no centos related channel lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: let me see if i got this bug right there is an issue with a wrong dependency in kde4 using a kde3 dependency
<apachelogger> other way round
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: bug #216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<apachelogger> I even gave you a generic example on how to fix it :P
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i found this dependency issue
<eagles0513875> if u click on the kde3 bin that first dependency under it is a kde4 dependency
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: it's not the order
<apachelogger> it's the either X or Y dependency in general
<apachelogger> it says
<apachelogger> -bin either requires -bin-kde3
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> or -runtime-bin-kde4
<apachelogger> so when you have KDE 3 installed
<apachelogger> then install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<apachelogger> it will install -runtime-bin-kde4 since it is a dependency of kde4
<apachelogger> therefore -bin-kde3 will be removed since -bin from kde 3 can live with -runtime-bin-kde4 as well according to the current packaging
<apachelogger> which is wrong
<apachelogger> -bin _needs_ -bin-kde3
<apachelogger> because -kde4 uses different paths
<eagles0513875> so basically the bin needs to get removed as well
<eagles0513875> hey dude im out for the night thanks for helping get into the world of debugging linux
<eagles0513875> and all the inner workings of kubuntu
<apachelogger> yw
<eagles0513875> see u in the am dude
<apachelogger> cya
<eagles0513875> lol going to end up multitasking debugging this bug and revising for my java exam now in may lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: before i log can u take a look at this bug and maybe give me some possible causes as to what could be causing this hang when u get a chance plz and ty
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209805 in ubuntu "kubuntu hardy x64 alternate hangs after install" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> you probably need some noapic boot arguments
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: tried still seems to hang i installed using the alt cd
<eagles0513875> on the normal cd it hangs when formatting partitions as
<eagles0513875> im wondering if there is an issue when dealing with sata devices
<eagles0513875> or my hardware is just way to new
<apachelogger> probably latter
<eagles0513875> oh well one linux box is enough for now lol
<eagles0513875> come summer im going to be in heaven lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216534
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216534 in ubuntu "boinc doesnt display data sets in tasks tab" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please report the bugs against the appropriate package
<apachelogger> it only causes uncecessary triage work if you don't do that
<eagles0513875> ok was going to assign it to myself
<apachelogger> then it's still not linked to a package
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I actually think you have to configure something
<eagles0513875> i have the client and manager im goign to check out what version they have and see if i compile from source it changes anything
<eagles0513875> anyway now im really off
<eagles0513875> night
<apachelogger> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-13
<JontheEchidna> Good evening
<JontheEchidna> or whatever time of day or night you happen to be in
<Left_brasil> hey all
<Left_brasil> any 1 in there?
<Left_brasil> hey
<Left_brasil> all are devel?
<Left_Brasil> hi all
<Left_Brasil> anyone know how i ca get up aixgl??
<n8k99> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu could be a dead distro if you guys don't revert the default wallpaper, style and window decoration to that of alpha 6
<stdin> well, we can all stop what we're doing, it seems the secret to a successful distro is nothing like what we thought, it's all down to wallpaper, style and window decoration apparently :|
<yuriy> maybe he's stuck on purple unicorn and fuzzy bunnies?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: morning
<eagles0513875> wtf was yao been smoking
<eagles0513875> anybody alive in here i have a question regarding a bug im working on
<eagles0513875> anybody alive in here
 * stdin checks his pulse
<stdin> apparently I'm still alive
 * Hobbsee dies
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> maybe u can help me fix this bug
<eagles0513875> since im new to the world of bug fixing in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<eagles0513875> basically what i need to do with this is removed the kde-bin-kde3 dependency
<eagles0513875> and leave the kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<stdin> what's the problem?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger found this last night and i just wanna make sure i understand what im doing so what i need to do is to remove the dependency on the kdebase-bin of kde3 right
<stdin> from the report: "therefore the dependency should be _only_ kdebase-bin-kde3"
<eagles0513875> so then remove the kde4 dependency
<stdin> that's the way I read it
<eagles0513875> ill wait till he gets on i did just file another bug which i can probably take a stab at in the mean time
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/216665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216665 in kopete "kopete displays all my msn contacts as being offline using kde4" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> so what you need to do is remove any dependencies of -kde4 in there
<eagles0513875> for some reason i dunno y kde4 likes to display all my msn contacts as offline
<eagles0513875> ok goign to start figuring that out
<eagles0513875> stdin: where exactly in the kdebase should i look
<stdin> in debian/control, just search all the Depends: lines
<stdin> (should only be on the "Package: kdebase-bin" section though)
<eagles0513875> not finding it though
<stdin> did you make sure to download the hardy version? (Version: 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu6)
<eagles0513875> i did sudo apt-get source and got the source
<stdin> what version did it get then?
<eagles0513875> how do i check
<eagles0513875> thename says 3.5.9
<stdin> look at the .dsc file name
<stdin> should be kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu6.dsc
<eagles0513875> not finding where it says that
<stdin> in the directory you ran apt-get source from
<eagles0513875> cli
<stdin> cli?
<eagles0513875> nm i just got what ur saying
<Hobbsee> the dependancy should be kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Hobbsee> 4 C&R's 3.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: so we keep kde4 get rid of 3
<Hobbsee> yeha
<eagles0513875> still somewhat confused as to checking which version of the source i got lol
<eagles0513875> stdin: if i have hardy on this machine wouldnt i be downloading the hardy source by default
<stdin> should do, yeah
<DarkMageZ> does anyone maintain a repository for kde 4 trunk?
<Hobbsee> then again, what does this mean for kde3 users?
<stdin> not that I know of DarkMageZ
<eagles0513875> not to go digging through files woot
<eagles0513875> the dependencies that im looking for would those be in the config files
<stdin> no, it'd be in debian/control
<eagles0513875> there isnt a debian/control folder here
<stdin> in the source directory
<eagles0513875> there is everything but a source directory
<stdin> kdebase-3.5.9/debian/control <- it's a file
<eagles0513875> gotcha
 * Hobbsee isn't sure that is actually right
<eagles0513875> than again im still not finding it
<stdin> kdebase-3.5.9/debian/control: line 98: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, libpam-runtime (>= 0.76-14), kdebase-bin-kde3 | kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<eagles0513875> so a simple kde3 delete will fix this error
<eagles0513875> i must have gotten the wrong source cuz even with a find its not working
<eagles0513875> what subdirectory is it under
<stdin> where you ran apt-get source you should have files: kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu6.diff.gz,  kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu6.dsc and  kdebase_3.5.9.orig.tar.gz and one directory: kdebase-3.5.9
<eagles0513875> stdin: i i just have the kdebase
<eagles0513875> source
<eagles0513875> from the orig.tar.gz
<eagles0513875> maybe i didnt extract it completely which is most likely the case
<stdin> apt-get source should have unpacked it for you
<eagles0513875> it got an error
<stdin> remove the dir and do "dpkg-source -x kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu6.dsc"
<stdin> oh, what error?
<eagles0513875> im goign to redownload the source and see if it happens again
<eagles0513875> whats the source pkgs name i need to download
<stdin> you just do "apt-get source kdebase"
<eagles0513875> its getting it
<stdin> apt-get source will find the right source package if you give it a binary package name anyway
<eagles0513875> internet suxs balls here
<eagles0513875> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<eagles0513875> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu6.dsc' failed.
<eagles0513875> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<eagles0513875> E: Child process failed
<eagles0513875> thats the error i get
<stdin> then you should probably make sure dpkg-dev is installed ;)
 * Hobbsee would suggest installing build-essentials
<eagles0513875> lol ok i will after this is installed lol im such a noob when it comes to all this
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: where do i get build essentials from im doing apt-cache search for it nothings coming up
 * Hobbsee also advocates reading, and using apt-cache search.
 * Hobbsee thirdly advocates using a brain.
<fdoving> eagles0513875: it's named build-essential, not essentials. :)
<stdin> apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> (saves you looking like an idiot)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i know bout apt-cache search Hobbsee use it all the time cuz i hate going into the pkg manager
<Hobbsee> apparently not well enough, because you didn't search for build essential or similar, or didn't see the result.
<fdoving> if you search for build essentials you won't find anything.
<fdoving> the "essential" part of that package should be named "essentials" to appear in searches :)
<Hobbsee> yes, hence the drop the s, and try again.
<eagles0513875> lol
<Hobbsee> it's usually good for searching
<eagles0513875> they should change it a bit if there is an extra letter like i was doing it should still find the pkgs relating to ur search even if the spelling isnt exact
<eagles0513875> no to try downloading the source again
<fdoving> no, when i search for something i want those matches, not all the 'almost' matches.
<eagles0513875> thats true
 * Hobbsee notes that this might be a really fast way to stop doing kubuntu development.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: what? dying? (09:11 *   Hobbsee  dies
<fdoving> )
<Hobbsee> no.  smashing my head against a wall.
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> its all my fault:(
 * eagles0513875 blames myself
<fdoving> eagles0513875: don't.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: dont stop cuz of me lol ill stop before i even get started
<fdoving> she won't stop, shes addicted :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i haven't run hardy kubuntu at all, you know.
<eagles0513875> im addicted to kubuntu thats y ive decided to help out
<eagles0513875> im running the 64bit version of it with kde4 and compiz
<fdoving> Hobbsee: it's caused me nothing but trubbel so far, so i'd wait as long as possible.
<eagles0513875> which i was told wouldnt work lol
<eagles0513875> fdoving: u using the beta
<eagles0513875> stdin: what was the version u said i should have of the source
<fdoving> eagles0513875: why would you use compiz in kde4?
<eagles0513875> fdoving: i dunno lol
<stdin> 3.5.9-0ubuntu6
<eagles0513875> i was on kde3 then upgraded to kde4
<Hobbsee> compiz is nicer than the kde4 equiv
<eagles0513875> stdin: i have that
<Hobbsee> fdoving: oh, i lie.  i have tried, but haven't tried seriously in a while.
<eagles0513875> lol in a way though kde 4 is implying that alot of people who use it must be blind with the size of the icons lol
<fdoving> might be true that compiz got more (useless?) bling-bling.
<fdoving> i find the kwin-desktop-effects just fine, and i even disable most of them because they are annoying.
 * Hobbsee likes compiz bling.  it actually seems to work more nicely than the original bling
<Hobbsee> well, i find the kde versions to be a lot more kludgy
<eagles0513875> i got so much compiz bling on here i go nuts sometimes
<eagles0513875> so now i have to deleted the kde3 dependency right
<stdin> btw, you'll need to install devscripts to run debuild and debdiff
<eagles0513875> ok
<CheGuevara> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/011020.html
<CheGuevara> pitti sounds pretty angry :P
<stdin> now you need to make a changelog entry saying what you did
<eagles0513875> i guess i go look at the wiki for that
<Hobbsee> who uploaded that?
<Hobbsee> awen.  hm.
<fdoving> CheGuevara: hah, nice one. pretty cool to decide to break teh api this late in the cycle :)
<CheGuevara> yep lol
<fdoving> sabotage :)
<eagles0513875> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> any links on how to do changelogs
<fdoving> dch -i
<fdoving> is what you want.
<stdin> does that need DEBMAIL and DEBFULLNAME set?
<fdoving> eagles0513875: i don't understand the bugreport. bug 216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<fdoving> stdin: doesn't need, but it probably defaults to something wrong.
<fdoving> which would require manual editing.
<imbrandon> defaults to user@host iirc
<eagles0513875> fdoving: ask apachelogger
<eagles0513875> fdoving: thats what im working on right now
<eagles0513875> i found the changelog but its not writale
<eagles0513875> do i create a new one
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: sounds like you need to slow up a bit and do a bit-o-reading in the Maintainers Guide
<imbrandon> no dont create a new one, fix the permissions and edit that one
<fdoving> but you probably want to understand the bug before fixing it.
<imbrandon> correct
<fdoving> i'm not entirely sure that bug is a bug. mostly because i don't understand it myself.
<eagles0513875> apachelogger is the one who filed it should i wait till i talk to him
<fdoving> ok, then i suggest followin imbrandons advice in the meantime, reading the maintainers guide.
<eagles0513875> if i can find it
<imbrandon> !maintainersguide
<imbrandon> !maintainers guide
<imbrandon> hrm
<stdin> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<imbrandon> !package guide
<fdoving> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<imbrandon> bah, anyhow that first link
<fdoving> i think.
<imbrandon> yea
<eagles0513875> thanks guys
<eagles0513875> thanks for all ur patience
<eagles0513875> would it be hand i am noticing some stuff on launchpad to pkgs anything that needs pkging
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: dude.  read.  think.  reread.  Write sentences that make sense.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you're a texan.  You should be able to write readable english.
<CheGuevara> lol
 * Hobbsee head --> desk
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: i told you all of this last time.  You didn't learn.
<eagles0513875> this keyboard is acting screwy
<Hobbsee> then get another keyboard.
<eagles0513875> lol easier said then done right now. no job no money
<eagles0513875> im on my old laptop
 * Hobbsee notes you still had trouble ~9 months ago, too.
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, it's that good old american education system :(
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: or malta's.  either way.
<eagles0513875> lol malta now lol but but mostly the american system since i was born and raised there
<Hobbsee> so, you have no excuse.
<Hobbsee> and, again, do you really expect people to take you seriously using aolspeak?
<eagles0513875> sry bad habit
<DarkMageZ> you can't blame the new american generation kids for their spelling. you have to blame the parents & their political representatives.
<eagles0513875> feel free to slap me when u notice it awhen anyone does
<eagles0513875> when did this channel turn into a political channel
 * DarkMageZ slaps eagles0513875... it's "feel free to slap me when you notice it, that invitation is open to anyone"
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> yes it is dark
<eagles0513875> just wondering lets say there is an rpm pkg that i would like in the ubuntu repo could i repkg it for debian based systems
<eagles0513875> and would it still work
<fdoving> well, you would need the source.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> lets say there was no source for instance u cant deconstruct an rpm and rpkg it using the debian format
<fdoving> you can, but you won't ever get it into the ubuntu archives.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> even if its repackaged
<eagles0513875> anyway back to reading the pkg guide
<fdoving> well, packaging is really only done properly from sources.
<fdoving> there are tools to convert packages, but the result isn't that nice.
<eagles0513875> i know bout alien
<eagles0513875> and ive used it its yucky
<eagles0513875> i just noticed something weird
<eagles0513875> there is no mixer icon displaying in kde4
<fdoving> then start it.
<fdoving> kmix
<fdoving> is the command.
<eagles0513875> ty
<eagles0513875> now my audio hot keys on this laptop dont work:\ oh well
<fdoving> that's known.
<eagles0513875> they worked on kde3
<eagles0513875> and gutsy and feisty and edgy and my blay stop forward and back keys work
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u alive dude
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: O_o
<Hobbsee> ?
<eagles0513875> im guessing nobody missd me
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: has apachelogger been on at all this morning or not yet
<Hobbsee> he hasn't been on.  it is a weekend.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i know i just want to confirm some stuff for that bug i was working on earlier
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: is this bug a bug the maintainer has to take a look at or can someone help me out with
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/216665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216665 in kopete "kopete displays all my msn contacts as being offline using kde4" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i have a question for you if you are up for it
<Hobbsee> mmm?
<Hobbsee> it better not be "have you got a boyfriend?" again
<eagles0513875> no where close
<eagles0513875> and what made u think i was going to ask that lol
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly it has to do with packaging
<eagles0513875> im reading through the guide and i found a link to how to setup a chroot environment only problem is that im not finding one for hardy
<Hobbsee> because you did twice, asked for pictures, and a whole bunch of other crap that i found in my logs.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: that was eons ago ive matured since then
<Hobbsee> right.
<eagles0513875> i have
<eagles0513875> if u dont want to answer my question i understand
<eagles0513875> does anyonw know where i can find the chroot environment for hardy
<Artemis_Fowl> The mke2fs comes with which package?
<Artemis_Fowl> mke2fs command*
<eagles0513875> is the chroot environment necessary in regards to developing
<eagles0513875> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhh that answers my own question
<Hobbsee> Artemis_Fowl: e2fsprogs maybe
<eagles0513875> !e2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apachelogger> fdoving: -kde3 and -kde4 have the same files but in different directories, so -kde4 is not an alternative to the -kde3 binaries
<apachelogger> though currently -kde3 would get removed when installing kde4 on a plain kde3 because it just can do so
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: ahoy
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: about bug 216665 - kopete-kde4 is part of kdenetwork, the kde4 source package would be kdenetwork-kde4 so the bug belongs to that package
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216665 in kopete "kopete displays all my msn contacts as being offline using kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216665
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: inregard to that other bug u gave me last night what dependency is wrong the kde3 one or the one of ke4
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a little bit of practise...
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: try to find out which one ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: hobbsee told me one thing stdin told me another
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u need a chroot environment if ur going to be testing 32bit stuff right
<eagles0513875> im not understanding what a chroot environment is for
<apachelogger> hm
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u gave away the answer in the bug
<eagles0513875> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<apachelogger> simple description: a chroot is a system in a system :P
<eagles0513875> like a vm
<apachelogger> well, not exactly
<apachelogger> it access your hardware directly and all
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> you have a chroot environment in /var/chroot
<apachelogger> if you chroot into that directory
<eagles0513875> there isnt one for hardy yet
<Hobbsee> you haven't made one.
<apachelogger> your bash will suddenly think the stuff within /var/chroot is actually /
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: why would you need a chroot?
<eagles0513875> ahhh kool i get ya now
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: no how do i
<eagles0513875> the chroot wiki confused the living daylights out of me so i create one for hgutsy or hardy
<eagles0513875> *gutsy
<eagles0513875> i dont think i need one i was just reading through the pkging guid and it mentions it
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: if its for packaging, use pbuilder or schroot+sbuild
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: it probably explains why you would need one, I guess :P
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: if you're using LVM, I'd suggest going for schroot, I can get you the guide for setting one of those up, otherwise, pbuilder is your best bet
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: im on a simple laptop
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: pbuilder an easier way to go for someone new to pkging
<ryanakca> !pbuilder | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<eagles0513875> thanks ryanakca
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: Somewhat, yes, but if you used LVM when setting up your partitions (If you don't know what LVM is, then you didn't), I would recommend going for schroot. Enjoy :)
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: i let kubuntu format during install my entire drive it automatically did them for me
<eagles0513875> and lvm is logical volume manager lol
<ryanakca> eagles0513875: OK, then you aren't using LVM :)
<ryanakca> lol :)
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: lol im taking linux certification course lol
<eagles0513875> im a linux nut lol
<eagles0513875> linux and kubuntu nut in particular
<ryanakca> goodies ;)  Oh, and if your starting packaging, *realises that he'd get shot in -motu for saying this*, you'll probably want to go the CDBS route... in my /most/ humble opinion, its much simple than going the long rules file with debhelper route.
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: ?
 * apachelogger throws his whole ppa at ryanakca
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i have to remove the kde3 bin right
<apachelogger> you can't properly use cdbs without understanding debhelper
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: what makes you come to that conclusion?
 * ryanakca points out that it was only his most humble opinion, and that following it will most likely get you shot :)
 * ryanakca goes back to his homework
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: says inur bug report
<eagles0513875> *your
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i'm not sure that a lot of people 'understand' debhelper, in general.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: true, still I think one should have a bit of an idea what cdbs is actually doing
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: concerning this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: can't find it
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I have seen the blueprints
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh sure.  i'm just questioning the 'understand' bit
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: good finding on the replaces/conflicts btw :)
<Hobbsee> it's like people 'understanding' cdbs
<apachelogger> :D
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: heh.  i did think it was a little strange.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so we install kde4-based stuff on kde3 now?
<apachelogger> no
<Hobbsee> or is that package only the binaries to be used on both now?
<apachelogger> the package is just invalid
<Hobbsee> NBS?
<apachelogger> the bins are in different paths
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and would like to know if the Save button is preferable to the click-and-save approach
<apachelogger> so there is no reason anything should conflict
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: if you have ever used Q/KGRUBEditor you would know what I mean
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> i.e. instead of
<apachelogger>  Depends: kdebase-bin-kde3 | kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4, ...
<apachelogger>  Depends kdebase-bin-kde3, ...
<apachelogger> there is even a typo, oh mon dieu!
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: let me look.  i havent seen the wireframes in a while
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: take your time
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so kde 3 goes bye bye
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: do you understand what I was writing there?
<apachelogger> guessing is no good practice for bugfixing really
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: btw, I can't reproduce your msn issue
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u on kde4
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so if they're not supposed to replace, why are they marked as C&R'ing?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> on kopete for kde4
<eagles0513875> not the kde3 kopete
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: so that eagles0513875 can fix something ... I have no idea, maybe this is a left over from the times when we didn't use /usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> basically what the bug is saying since they r in different paths there is no need for the kde4 dependency
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im an idiot
<eagles0513875> i wasnt online
 * apachelogger headdesks
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: u create a nother bug
<eagles0513875> im used to the old version of it signs u online automatically
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: your probably can configure that
<apachelogger> please close the kopete bug
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: which other bug?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: what do you mean the click-and-save approach?  you mean how if you click away from a page in system settings your prompted to save?
<eagles0513875> same bug number u seemed to have posted it to another pkg as well
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: no. once you change the status of a widget (eg a checkbox is checked and you click on it thus rendering it unchecked) the file is immediately updated to reflect the change
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: Hobbsee discovered another part of this issue
<apachelogger> appearing in kdebase-runtime where -runtime-bin-kde4 replaces/conflicts the kde3 version, which is just as wrong as the alternative dependency in the kdebase-bin
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ah, you mean implicit save
<eagles0513875> so basically we r back to square one
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i dont think that is used at all in KDE so i wouldnt recommend doing it for that dialog
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I am no usability expert :) don't know how all these things are named
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i'm not sure if Gnome does stuff like that
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it wouldn't be hard to do
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: btw I have a somewhat different approach as compared to the blueprints but I don't think it would be problem
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: want some screenshots to tell me ur opinion on what to fix?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: sure.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: k one min
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what would happen if we changed the path and put them in the same path
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: 1) kde4 would break 2) kde3 would break 3) kubuntu would break
<Hobbsee> .......
 * Hobbsee head --> desk.
<apachelogger> you can't replace kde3 binaries with kde4 binaries and vice versa
<apachelogger> that is like replacing windows 98 explorer with the one from vista
<eagles0513875> then if ur running 3.5 rnt the kde binaries kinda redundant
<apachelogger> eh?
<Hobbsee> .......
<eagles0513875> kde4 binaries i mean
 * Hobbsee notes that the whole "think before speech" didn't get through to eagles0513875 the first, nor the second time
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: lemme translate that to a more visible example
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: Screenshot #1: The main View. What the user firstly sees. Uses a tree-like view: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1214640_nkgyi/KGRUBEditor22.png
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you just saied any new unstable version of something is redundant
<apachelogger> that pretty much means progress is redundant
<eagles0513875> what im saying is if ur running 3.5 rnt the kde4 binaries kinda redundant
<apachelogger> because how can you improve a product when you don't have a reliable base you can work on
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: kinda
<apachelogger> as much as firefox is redundant when you run konqueror
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: how do you see that information?  do you select the item?  i dont see an expander icon (+)
<eagles0513875> thats what i meant before
<apachelogger> as much as evolution is redundant when you run kmail etc.
 * ryanakca resists the urge to go '!u | eagles0513875'
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there is no redundancy as they are different
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is that just displayed information or can you edit it?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: they do the same but aren't the same
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: what that do lol
<ryanakca> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: upon selecting the item it expands showing the info. if you reselect it it collapses. if you click empty space all items collapse and selection is cleared
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: not editable (yet at least)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: you have to select the item and click edit entry to edit it
<apachelogger> ryanakca: so as a revu using motu I am probably not taken seriously
<apachelogger> that explains a lot though :P
<eagles0513875> ryanakca: ok thanks for the reminder
<ryanakca> apachelogger: lol ;)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: reselect it or double click it?  there is a difference
<ryanakca> apachelogger: don't mind me, its just one of my big pet peeves :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: if selected and clicked it collapses
<apachelogger> ^_^
<seele> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it follows a single-click rule
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: do you know if there are other listviews in KDE that do that?  i cant think of any offhand, but it would be good to follow their interaction pattern
<seele> (people have already been complaining about the 20 different ways lists are implemented..)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so now we have to figure out our course of action
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: actually none of the listviews implementations would fit the needs of this app
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I already did, now you just need to unstand what I man :P
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: do you have anything in mind?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: id have to see more of the dialog to know where the rest of the functionality is
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so in regards to the last part of ur revised commend with the 2 bugs we remove the kde4 dependencies then fix why kde4 is being listed as the alternative to kde3 right
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok then we move on to more screenshots.
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you have to fix 2 packages
<apachelogger> kdebase and kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> in both there is an error in the debian/control file
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: some general settings: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1214659_lk5x5/KGRUBEditor23.png
<Artemis_Fowl> "(/dev/[sh]d[a-z]\\d?|('\\()?hd\\d(,\\d)?(\\)')?)" you need a special decoder to understand what this reg exp says....even I can't understand what I wrote...all I know is it works :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok and the kdebase is another source code i have to get or same source code
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i dont think you can use tabs and pages that way
<seele> pages contain tabs.  tabs do not contain pages
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: nm answerred my own question
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I am open to ideas...
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: do you have more options in your dialog than in the mockup?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it's not a mockup :) it's fully functional
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and yes all the other pages and tabs have functions
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: options*
<seele> i meant options that arent in the first wireframe.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah, yes. much more
<seele> also, one of the reasons why the grub ui never got implemented was that the config files were rewritten every time a new kernel was installed and your changes get lost.. did this change?
<seele> (there might have been some other reasons too, but they were technical and i dont remember them)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: don't really know. does the kernel installation affect changes that aren't entry-specific such as default, fallback, timeout etc?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: actually KGRUBEditor was designed accoding to GRUB's Official Manual. it is not distro-specific
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i'm pretty sure it does. but Riddell or mhb would know better
<seezer> Artemis_Fowl: have a look at the menu.lst - only lines below ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST should be touched by update-grub
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's all right then
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: no.. the problem was that adept replaces the config files, so all of your preferences are lost
<seezer> but this is debian (and kids) only  i guess
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: so every time you update your kernel you have to go an reconfigure everything
<seezer> seele: sure? they just call update-grub after installing the kernels afaik
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think what seezer says is true
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: only lines after between the AutoMagic list are affected I think
<seezer> that's what update-grub does. check for all kernel/initrd images and put them in your config, merging the debian-specific config options into the 'kernel' and 'root' lines
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> if that's the case, then there is no problem
<seezer> Artemis_Fowl: but the boot parameters for each kernel entry get updated to those 'default options' inside 'automagic kernels list'
<seezer> i guess it's hard to get that done distro-agnostic
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: y there are many other 'hacks' in there such as lockold etc
<seezer> yep. really debian-only afaik :/
<seezer> i guess i.e. suse does that alot different through their yast thingy. but haven't had a hand on that for a long time now..
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: positive
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: they have their own 'hacks'
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: but such hacks should be edited by the user
<Artemis_Fowl> seezer: KGRUBEditor works with standard GRUB, not all of these thingies
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: is the other pkg part of the one we have cuz im already trying to download the 2nd pkg and im not finding anything pkg wise
<seezer> but the packagesystems will break it then. that's my guess :/
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: anyway. any ideas till now?
<seezer> Artemis_Fowl: but hard to do right.. perhaps you should just switch the meaning of 'K' from kde to kubuntu :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: can you please sk the question in an undestandable way
<apachelogger> I read it twice and still don't understand it
<apachelogger> s/sk/ask
<eagles0513875> u said i have to fix 2 packages
<apachelogger> yes
<eagles0513875> i have the kde base im trying to get a hold of the 2nd package that needs fixing but im not able to find it
<apachelogger> apt-get source kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> or source kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 should be able to fix it as well
<apachelogger> errr
<apachelogger> download instead of fix ;-)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: mmm.. not at the moment.  is that just a ui file?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that refers to...?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I didn't get what you mean
<seele> the screenshots you sent me, i was just wondering if it was a .ui file or if they were just mockups or if you coded it
<seele> something you could send me so i can see all of the pages and tabs
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it is a combination .ui files and coding. for instance to set the KDE icons I use code
<seele> ah ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: what can be done using Qt Designer is done though it. anything else is coded
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have you got KDE4 installed?
<seele> yes (on a different machine)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: then you could try to compile from source (SVN) and you'll see exactly what it looks like
<seele> mmm.. i'm not really too good with that :-/
<seele> can you send me screenshots?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: what about a video?
<seele> i guess that would be ok too
 * Artemis_Fowl screencasts then
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: to show you all the features, I will go through really quick. just pause for more details on everything
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it got a bit large and still I didn't include every feature
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: uploading....
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: you know.. it doesn't need to include every feature
<seele> the purpose of the dialog (at least two years ago) was to make simple GRUB options accessible to less-technical users
<seele> power admins will probably feel more comfortable editing the file by hand because that is what they are used to
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: y i know. only basic functionality is included in KGRUBEditor....
<seele> ok..
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: GRUB has hundreds of options...
<Artemis_Fowl> 8MB is the video size...
<seele> hmm.. bbiab.  i forgot i have to go sign my new lease today
<seele> ok
<eagles0513875> random question how do i create a new folder on the desktop when u right click
<eagles0513875> like u used to do in kde 3
<Artemis_Fowl> eagles0513875: not possible right now
<Artemis_Fowl> eagles0513875: KDE 4.0.x is missing a lot of functionality
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: still there?
<eagles0513875> Artemis_Fowl: is there a cli command i can run
<smarter> eagles0513875: mkdir ~/Desktop/folder
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Artemis_Fowl> eagles0513875: it can be done through Dolphin too
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: The screencast is uploaded. http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1214714_qf0ve/out_111046.ogg Watch it carefully and whenever you find me again in the channel ping me
<eagles0513875> gotcha
 * Artemis_Fowl leaves...bb
 * Artemis_Fowl forgot to commit...
 * Artemis_Fowl committed.
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: how are the fixes coming?
<eagles0513875> slowly slowly
<eagles0513875> redownloading the sources tryign to keep things organized lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: got all the sources sorted out
<eagles0513875> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: should i https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto setup tpbuilder before i do anything
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yes
<apachelogger> it's in general a good idea to test-build all packages you change
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: how long does it take to setup pbuilder
<eagles0513875> its downloading and retrieveing stuff
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the actual creation?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> shouldn't take that long with a decent connection
<apachelogger> it's very minimal installation
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i think whats slowing me down is my ide hd
<awen_> Riddell: around?
 * awen_ is terribly sorry about the api breakage
<awen_> Riddell: I've changed the patch to not break the api and included it; plus added the FFE'd consumption display: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu15.debdiff
<awen_> Riddell: if you have time to look at it ... ScottK is away for some days now
<yuriy> awen_: you probably should consult pitti at this point. he sounded angry in the changelog. and Riddell's gone for the weekend
<awen_> yuriy: okay... I'll try that
<yuriy> awen_: meanwhile, would you mind packaging the patches for bug 82723?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82723 in kde-guidance "wineconfig doesn't work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82723
<yuriy> or if i do it, should i be going off your new package?
<awen_> yuriy: do you have the patches anywhere else than in the svn ... don't really know anything about the svn
<yuriy> awen_: hmm actually i think i'll put it together myself, but which package to work with?
<awen_> yuriy: just work from the one I just linked to...
<awen_> yuriy: then we'll only have to disturb a sponsor with one upload for all the fixes
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: building the test app as we speak
 * yuriy doesn't know how to apply a debdiff
<apachelogger> yuriy: patch -p0 < debdiff
<yuriy> apachelogger: in the package tree?
<yuriy> or above it?
<apachelogger> above
<apachelogger> i.e. outside the src dir
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: that works got pbuilder up and running
<apachelogger> cool
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: random question lets say there is a debian pkgs in debian repo that doesnt have a source pkg could it be possible to take that pkg and re pkg it
<eagles0513875> once i have pbuilder im ready to start debugging things
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no package without source package
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> now that i have pbuilder am i set to fix that bug
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: where or how do i know if i have a gpg key
<Nightrose> if you don't know what it is and didnÄt create one you don't have one ;-)
<Nightrose> *didn't
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> any link to a pg on how to creat one
<eagles0513875> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<eagles0513875> when generating a gpg key do i have to use sudo
<Nightrose> no
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you know whether tonio is working on a fix for bug 191264
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191264
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not that I heard of but that doesn't have to mean anything
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ill be back on later im getting there im goign to confirm my pgp key now before i leave
<yuriy> awen-: http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov/temp/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu15.debdiff
<awen-> yuriy: doesn't that make the strings intranslatable?
<awen-> yuriy: i don't know if it works in this case ... but have you seen the kubuntu_22_userconfig_utf8.patch , that was a somewhat similar problem
<yuriy> awen-: well i'm not sure on that one cause i don't know much about i18n. i know current translations still work
<yuriy> yeah i meant to ask you what the "similar" bug was
<yuriy> ah so according to that patch translations should still work but it might not get the encoding right?
<yuriy> or why is the .encode(locale.getpreferredencoding())) necessary?
<yuriy> either way, it wasn't doing that before
<yuriy> what i've changed is essentially instead of
<yuriy> item = unicode(i18n("thing")); comobobox.insertitem(item)
<awen-> yuriy: i'm not really that much into python+i18l ... that patch fixed a bug happening on the french language
<yuriy> it's now item = "thing"; combobox.insertitem(unicode(i18n(item)))
<awen-> yuriy: does that really make a difference... scary
<yuriy> awen-: well i would hope that doesn't make a difference as far as i18n goes
<yuriy> awen-: but since the items are dictionary keys they really shouldn't be translated
<yuriy> and apparently can't, even
<yuriy> hence the KeyError
<awen-> yuriy: I see ... the strings kind of had a double use
<awen-> yuriy: do we know which languages were affected?
<yuriy> awen-: not really. but i would think any non-english and it just shows that nobody uses it
<yuriy> or maybe french is just special and collects all the i18n issues while all other languages are fine
<awen-> yuriy: he... sounds reasonable
<awen-> yuriy: I still have the french hardy test install ... so I'll just test it there if you haven't done so already?
<yuriy> awen-: go ahead. i had smarter test it yesterday but more wouldn't hurt, especially if you actually try to change some of the color settings
<JontheEchidna> Where does a program reading a .desktop file look for the icon given by the icon=x entry?
<JontheEchidna> assuming that an absolute path isn't given
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/app-install/icons?
<jussio1> the first one iirc, but i may be wrong.
<JontheEchidna> I installed a plasmoid that doesn't install its icon by default
<JontheEchidna> so I manually added to both places after it didn't work with /usr/icon
<JontheEchidna> but now I've deleted it from both places
<JontheEchidna> and it still shows up
<JontheEchidna> is there some sort of cache I'd need to delete?
<JontheEchidna> or would that question be better suited to #plasma?
<awen-> yuriy: it works fine in hardy+french ... couldn't break it
<awen-> yuriy: you'll ask Riddell for an upload when he gets back?
<yuriy> awen-: sure
<jussio1> hrm, does kde4 system settings not have admin mode? its been asked several times and I have no idea...
<fdoving> it's missing the guidance modules if that's what you mean.
<uga> jussio1: exactly. Old methods were deprecated before any new method for administering rights were added
<uga> jussio1: sort of "okay, lets replace existing features with vapourware"
<uga> fdoving: he means that if you go to managing kdm, there's no option to get administration rights and alter settings
<uga> for example
<uga> they used to be there, but they got replaced, given it wasn't the "right way" to do it
<_Sime> there was a recent discussion about this on kde-core-devel.
<uga> it's old stuff. The intention was to handle security stuff in a backend
<uga> rather than gui. But what I can't understand is why a feature gets removed before a solution exists
<uga> and then released
<uga> sigh
 * jussio1 cries
<uga> jussio1: you can run systemsettings as root
<uga> for now
<uga> jussio1: enter konsole, sudo su; export XAUTHORITY=/home/jussio/.Xauthority; systemsettings
<uga> and you can alter settings
<fdoving> uga: removing stuff one doesn't want to keep early in the development cycle is smart. that way one can't just say "good enough for this release" etc.
<uga> fdoving: but then removing very necessary stuff and releasing is... not that smart
<uga> it's a good reason not to release. A showstopper
<fdoving> pfft.
<fdoving> look at releases as development milestones.
<uga> fdoving: would you let your mum touch kde4 in the current status?
<uga> I only suggest it to my worse enemies
<fdoving> a release isn't a release in the commercial-release way.
<uga> heh, you have a different pov from mine, it seems
<fdoving> uga: sure, mom, dad and my brother use kde4 in kubuntu for daily computer stuff.
<fdoving> have been for quite some time.
<uga> when I first released an app, it was named pre-alpha, and was rather rock solid, 0.1-pre-alpha
<uga> I was ashamed to release anything that wouldn't work
<uga> fdoving: they don't administer their boxes then
<uga> or your mom is a brilliant geek ;)
<fdoving> what is there to administer?
<uga> anything that doesn't work out of the box
<fdoving> they already have user accounts, printer is working, has been since dapper, network just works, what is there to administer? - once the computer is working there is rarely any need to administer anything.
<uga> well, then remove systemsettings from the release =)
<uga> what's the point on keeping it ;)
<cheguevara_> lol
<fdoving> my point is that you can't delay a release with a bunch of nice features just because 1 or 2 didn't finish in time for the release.
<fdoving> in a software company, of course you can.
<fdoving> you can force people to work on specific parts of the project too.
<fdoving> but you can't do that in our world. atleast very limited.
<uga> personally I wouldn't have removed the original methods. it wasn't that bad
<uga> security was handled in the gui part, but it's been done that way for many releases anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping?
<fdoving> about time it's thrown out :)
<uga> fdoving: I see more of a problem with timed sudos that are default in *buntu
<uga> I had to manually disable that
<fdoving> the 5min timeout?
<fdoving> yep.
<uga> yes
<fdoving> it's only for that particular tty, so i don't really see the problem.
<fdoving> but i understand what you mean.
<uga> fdoving: tty heh,... the desktop, you mean? =)
<uga> you enter password once and you are root forever
<fdoving> i mean you can't open a konsole then enter sudo and get a root-shell without entering a password even if you did run kdesudo <something> 2 min before.
<uga> open for any gui application that wants to hack your box
<uga> fdoving: iirc that used to work
<uga> or at least worked through kdesudo
<uga> on the same desktop, I mean, not on a different tty
<fdoving> yep, but you can't use ptys either.
<fdoving> you will however be able to run kdesudo 'app' twice.
<fdoving> so yeah, it should probably always popup a confirmation dialog even if the password is remembered.
<fdoving> kdesudo that is.
<uga> yes, I agree on that
<fdoving> my opinion is that kdesudo is utter crap anyway.
<uga> a popup might be nice
<uga> just a warning
<uga> "app foo is trying to become root"
<fdoving> maybe it should provide a tray-icon that sits there until the timeout is finished or something.
<fdoving> and provide a way to 'forget-password' with a rightclick-menu.
<uga> uhm, intersting concept
<uga> btw, is there a good way to recover the "don't ask me again" options easily?
<fdoving> depends on the app i guess.
<uga> sometimes I feel like I shouldn't have checked one of those, but then going through the kderc files is rather tough
<uga> I was wondering if there were plans for a centralised thing for those
<fdoving> not that i'm aware of, but i'm not up2date on mailinglists and future plans.
<jussio1> uga, had to step out for a bit, but thankyou :)
<jussio1> uga: that just gives me a root terminal. ?
<uga> jussio1: if you run systemsettings from there, you'll have root privileges on the app
<uga> make sure you did the XAUTHORITY thing, else systemsettings app won't be able to access the display
<uga> oh, I see... don't follow the line exactly
<jussio1> hehe
<uga> type every command separated by ";" manually, one by one
 * jussio1 feels silly
<uga> it was my fault. I didn't notice that after sudo su, the rest of commands wouldnt' have been executed until you exited root account
<jussio1> argh
<jussio1> everytime i try to paste after sudo su, it exits :/
<stdin> why would you use "sudo su" ?
<cheguevara_> lol
<fdoving> i can't repeat it enough, icecream rocks for huge compilejobs.
<jussi01> stdin: see up ^
<stdin> jussi01: I mean why not "sudo -i"?
<stdin> "sudo su" runs auths twice, once for sudo and once for su
<apachelogger> stdin: wouldn't sudo -i preserve the env vars?
<jussio1> aye /me is a bit slow tonight
<stdin> "It also initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and unsetting all other environment variables."
<fdoving> which is what you usually always want.
<fdoving> kdesudo uses a bunch of arguments lets see..
<jussio1> hrm, I run: "sudo -i" then "export XAUTHORITY=/home/jussi/.Xauthority" then "systemsettings" and it gives me kde3 system settings...
<stdin> set the PATH
<uga> stdin: lol, because you can configure sudo not to ask password for certain accounts
<stdin> /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<uga> stdin: out of habit
<ScottK2> awen-: Around?
<stdin> uga: you used to just have to add yourself to the "sudo" group and it would not ask
<jussio1> brb
<fdoving> kdesudo uses: sudo -H -S -p
<awen-> ScottK2: yeah
<ScottK2> awen-: Has there been any discussion about trying again on displayconfig?
<uga> stdin: oh well, I'd edit sudoers straight
<stdin> -H just keeps $HOME the rest is for getting the password
<fdoving> stdin: -H resets home.
<fdoving> that's the idea.
<stdin> erm, yeah. that's what I probably meant
<fdoving> yep :)
<awen-> ScottK2: Riddell is away this weekend too .... but yuriy and I have just made a new upload ready
<stdin> stops the ... is owned by uid 1000.... messages
<ScottK2> awen-: Is it tested?
<fdoving> the first versions of kdesudo didn't have that, which made it break stuff.
<uga> by creating rc files as root under .kde, yes
<ScottK2> awen-: If you can email me a debdiff, I might be able to upload it tonight?
<uga> obviously it broke stuff ;)
<fdoving> yep.
<awen-> ScottK2: I've tested it ... but I would be happy if you would test it too
<awen-> ScottK2: here: http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov/temp/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu15.debdiff
<ScottK2> K
<awen-> ScottK2: it includes the FFE'd change to power manager as well as a fix to wineconfig (doesn't work on non-english systems)
<ScottK2> cool.
<ScottK2> Got it.
<awen-> ScottK2: I've tested the changed patch for the no xorg myself ... but please; do test also :)
<ScottK2> I will.
<awen-> ScottK2: thanks a lot
 * awen- really learned something new about the python api
<ScottK2> I'm finally in a hotel with internet.  Dunno how much access I'll have.  There's a lot of pent up demand for internet and I've got the only laptop.
<ScottK2> Yeah.  I knew you changed the internal api, but it didn't occur to me that other programs used that.
<ScottK2> I viewed it as internal.
<awen-> ScottK2: he ... sounds like you are a long way from real civilization
<ScottK2> We were, but we're in Orlando, FL (near Disney World) now.
<awen-> ScottK2: did occur to me as internal too ... and I also thought that with dual return values it was optional to "catch" the complete set of return values; but no, that is not the case
 * ScottK2 heads out for food.  I'll give it a shot later.
<awen-> ScottK2: okay ... thanks again
<Riddell> doods
<apachelogger> wooohoooo
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<Tm_T> Riddell: sehr?
<_Sime> mmm... smb:/ in dolphin crashes it fast.
<Nightrose> the Riddell is back... :P
<Tm_T> <3
<awen-> welcome back Riddell
<Riddell> aww, you missed me
<Tm_T> Riddell: just so you know, my summer project will start soon after hardy release, financial support or not, or otherwise I will run out of time
<Tm_T> Riddell: we always do :))
<davmor2> What Riddell was away.......
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger gives davmor2 a cookie
<Tm_T> Riddell: having family issues that is, the good ones :))
 * davmor2 yay I got a cookie, I got a cookie :)
<Riddell> _Sime: works here (KDE 3)
<_Sime> KDE 4 here
<_Sime> I upgraded my laptop to hardy today.
<_Sime> only had one issue. sudo broke after my hosts file was modified during upgrade.
<Riddell> _Sime: what got modified?
<_Sime> Riddell: I've called the laptop 'astro'. I guess the system name was set to that too. '127.0.0.1 ... astro' was removed from /etc/hosts. This broke sudo.
<_Sime> sudo was looking for 'astro' but didn't find it.
<_Sime> it looks like some of my old /etc/hosts was preserved. but the localhost line wasn't.
 * _Sime is looking into PolicyKit and thinking about Guidance 2.0.
<Riddell> _Sime: can you report a bug on update-manager ?
<Riddell> there may already be one
<Riddell> Tm_T: great, looking forward to it
<Tm_T> Riddell: I am too, I have CV sent to one place who were interested about financing me but no news yet
<Tm_T> Riddell: I also will try to get into Akademy, I hope that really does happen too :)
<jjesse> afternoon
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please sponsor the debdiff in bug 207704
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207704 in amarok "Amarok partially "forgets" media devices on close" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207704
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<_Sime> Riddell: I'm thinking about mountconfig. Is fuse something I could expect to see in a standard kubuntu install in the future?
<_Sime> Riddell: I'm thinking about mounting smb etc in home dirs using fuse.
<stdin> should I put qscintilla2 in the k-m-kde4 ppa? (for kdebindings-kde4)
<blueyed> apachelogger, Riddell: there's another patch for amarok, please include it. I won't update it a 4th or 5th time.
<apachelogger> blueyed: where :P
<blueyed> apachelogger: you've been on it yourself this weekend.. (IIRC), search for bugs with patches in amarok.
<blueyed> apachelogger: but it's not that important. just ogg stuff and a feature.
<apachelogger> bug 201291 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201291 in mime-support "Add ogv (video) and oga (audio) as recognized extension for Ogg Theora and Ogg Vorbis, respectively" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201291
<Riddell> _Sime: I don't know anything much about fuse but I expect it'll stay wherever it is now
<blueyed> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> waaah, I need to fix the kate preference
<Riddell> stdin: can do yes
<apachelogger> it's simply awful when you click a debdiff and openoffice opens ;-)
<stdin> oke-doky
<Riddell> erk, openoffice?
<Riddell> never seen that
<apachelogger> Riddell: it probably only happens when going from kde3 to kde4
<apachelogger> blueyed: I don't have audio/flac in my mimetype list
<apachelogger> well, doesn't really matter
<apachelogger> Riddell: last debdiff in bug 103227 please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103227 in amarok "Add last.fm "recommendations" playlist" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103227
<fdoving> nite.
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<ScottK2> Riddell: I got permission from slangasek to try a non-api breaking upload of kde-guidance.  I'll try and get it done later tonight.
<yuriy> ScottK2: oh i was about to bug Riddell about that :P
<ScottK2> yuriy: awen- gave me the debdiff a couple of hours ago.
<yuriy> yep i noticed
<stdin> apachelogger: btw, remember that bzr repo of changes we talked about a while ago? well I have something preliminary up at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+junk/kde4.0.x/files
<apachelogger> stdin: looks good
<stdin> I think it's easier to do it package->file that have one big file, saves time when searching
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> stdin: please add it as branch for kubuntu-members-kde4 and inform the kubuntu-members-kde4 list
<yuriy> hmm anybody use kooka? is bug 216929 a bug or feature?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216929 in kdegraphics "Kooka wants to select a webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216929
<smarter> If anyone has time to fill a FFe, konversation fix taken from upstream for bug #60898 is here: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/konversation_dcc_crash.debdiff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60898 in konversation "Konversation Crashes on DCC Chat" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60898
<smarter> otherwise, I'll do it tomorrow
<smarter> package is here for tests: http://ppa.launchpad.net/smarter/ubuntu/pool/main/k/konversation/konversation_1.0.1-4ubuntu5~ppa1_i386.deb
<smarter> g'night everybody
<yuriy> why does a crash fix need a FFe?
<stdin> apachelogger: hmm, how exactly do I do that, teams can't have a +junk apparently
<smarter> yuriy: don't know, apachelogger said I should do one (:
<apachelogger> stdin: register a proper branch - 'backport-resources' or something
<apachelogger> yuriy: meh, I wanted to give smarter some practice in creating a ffe request :P
<stdin> apparently I have to create a project first...
<apachelogger> stdin: maybe only admins can creat branches
<apachelogger> stdin: team admins that are ;-)
<stdin> well that's Hobbsee or Riddell then
<ScottK2> awen- or yuriy: Still around?
<yuriy> ScottK2: for a little bit
<awen-> ScottK2: jep
<ScottK2> OK.  I'm reviewing the changes now.
<ScottK2> There's some stuff at the end that's inline changes that looks inadvertent, but harmless.
<ScottK2> In guidance_power_manager_ui.py, notify.py, tooltip.py and kcm_wineconfig.cpp
 * awen- looks
<yuriy> yeah don't know what that MODULE_DIR thing is but i think my or jr's homedir is equally incorrect ; )
<ScottK2> Which of you did the i18 fix.
<yuriy> ScottK2: wineconfig is me
<awen-> yuriy: did you build in source-dir?
<yuriy> i did run debuild in the package source dir
<awen-> ScottK2: you can probably just either remove it from the debdiff or ignore it
<ScottK2> I removed it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, if you need a revu, poke me a bit
<awen-> I'll be off soon ... any last minute questions ScottK2?
<ScottK2> awen-: Not at the moment.  Test build just finished and I'm about to install/test.
<awen-> then goodnight everyone
<apachelogger> oh, right
 * apachelogger needs to testbuild 1.4.9.1 on gutsy
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-06
<joshjtl> hey folks
<joshjtl> can I apply different wallpapers per desktop... kde 4.2.2.
<vorian> nixternal: nice dog
<vorian> what do they taste like?
<ScottK> So now what distro do I run?
<vorian> suse
<ScottK> Been there.  Done that.  Don't want to do it again.
<vorian> fedora?
<ScottK> Jaunty is pretty much a fail for me due to Intel suckage.
<ScottK> Kubuntu is a bit too cutting edge for me, so definitely not Fedora.
<ScottK> KDE 4.2 is going to Debian Unstable tomorrow.
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK> Which means it ought to be backportable to Lenny within the next several weeks.
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 949828
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=949828&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 949828 | Move the weather wallpaper over to kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<vorian> congrats :)
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<ScottK> exa is slow and full of redraw artifacts - basically unusable.
<JontheEchidna> I just single-handedly increased the tarball size by 13 MB, dunno how well that will fly with some peeps :P
<ScottK> uxa is fast but falls over dies on a regular basis - basically unsuable.
<JontheEchidna> vorian: double-wide hi-res wallpapers are probably out the window by default, but I do plan on implementing user-defined wallpapers
<ScottK> My intel 4965 wirelss sucked on Intrepid.
<EagleScreen> KDE4 or Qt4 graphics are bad on Intel, do you think that UXA will fix this?
<ScottK> UXA works great for me, but is crashy.
<ScottK> It varies a lot.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<neversfelde> ScottK: I read about Chakra on planet.ubuntu, the author was excited
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: congrats
<ScottK> neversfelde: Yes.  I read that.  I want a distro for both my servers and my desktop though.  I don't want to have to deal with two.
<neversfelde> ScottK: mhh, I use ubuntu, even on my server
<ScottK> Yes.  Me too.
<ScottK> But switching to Chakra is out.
<neversfelde> hehe, I will test it in a vm, but I think it is not as good as the blog post suggest
<ScottK> That's usually the case.
 * neversfelde has to work, 2h of sleep is no enough :(
<EagleScreen> I mena fixing this kind of issues: http://imagebin.ca/view/wRBdqW.html
<EagleScreen> *mean
<EagleScreen> it has nothing to see with composite or kwin effects
<EagleScreen> and these kind of graphic issues are not present under Gnome/gtk
<ScottK> Dunno.  Mine doesn't look like that.  I'd suggest try it.
<kb9vqf> Any ideas why my phosphor xscreensaver eventually turns into a blank black screen after running for a while?
<kb9vqf> ^^this is under Intrepid, on multiple video chips
<EagleScreen> my Kubuntu 9.04 hangs very often
<EagleScreen> i dont know if it is an ext4 problem or X problem
<EagleScreen> it just has hanged, and Xorg.0.log.old is empty
<jjesse> what version of kde will be shipped in jaunty?
<ScottK> jjesse: 4.2.2
<ScottK> It's there now.
<jjesse> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> YW
<joshjtl> hi folks, anyone happen to know if an ubuntu package has been built anywhere for the kde 4 version of konversation svn?
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: there isn't one afaik
<EagleScreen> not but is not very diffucult to compile and install it from the svn sources
<joshjtl> EagleScreen: i'm trying to find it for svn can you help
<EagleScreen> yes, aks for it in #konversation
<joshjtl> k
<Tscheesy> nixternal : Bug 355975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355975 in kubuntu-docs "section network; string 71" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355975
<Tscheesy> kubuntu-docs should be worked all over - it has an old stage of default-apps and procedures
<joshjtl> I forgot, can anyone remind me how to checkout something with svn ?
<joshjtl> nm got it
<jjesse> is ther a reason that we don't add standard applications ot the dictionary?
<jjesse> so things like amarok, konqueror, etc don't highlight in firefox, openoffice etc?
<ScottK> rgreening: When you added a build-dep on phonon in qt4-x11 4.5~rc1-0ubuntu1 you made a circular build-dep between qt4 and phonon.  We either have to get rid of it or hppa needs manual bootstrapping to build qt4.
<ScottK> rgreening: Suggestions?
<rgreening> ScottK: which change? I do not believe I added anything for phonon, though Riddell did make some changes
<ScottK> * Build with -phonon and -no-phonon-backend
<ScottK>    - add rule to remove built phonon and use system phonon
<ScottK> * Build with -phonon and -no-phonon-backend
<ScottK>    - add rule to remove built phonon and use system phonon
<rgreening> ScottK: my build followed debians (from Fabo)
<ScottK> But only once.
<ScottK> OK, so Riddell added that?
<rgreening> Riddell did that
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ is for you then....
<rgreening> yep :)
<rgreening> I wish we'd use the Qt phonon and be done with it
 * ScottK is busy retrying all of KDE on ia64 because slangasek fixed qt4-x11 there.
 * nixternal wonders when we will get a python upload that won't break stuff
<kady> nixternal: Where is the excitement in that?
<Tm_T> anyone willing to buy me a new computer?
 * Tm_T is getting frustrated, 3 weeks struggling with broken hardware
<jussi01> Tm_T: I have a box you can have if you come to get it. its a bit noisy, only the box, AMD 2600, if it helps.
<Tm_T> jussi01: hmmmm, supports 2 GiB ram and SATA disks?
<jussi01> Tm_T: 2gb ram yes, not sure about sata. it has 1 gb in it currently
<Tm_T> I need SATA support, I afraid
<jussi01> Tm_T: you can buy a sata card cheaply ;) but I think it does, just not certain
<Tm_T> jussi01: I know, but I have 0-budget, literally
<Tm_T> until we get our communitycompany up and running
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah, I know. Ill check the sata support tonite.
<jussi01> Tm_T: why is sata so important?
<Tm_T> I have bought a SATA disk, and I would rather keep using it for storage, instead of my broken PATA disks
<Tm_T> kinda mess, I know
<jussi01> heh
<Tm_T> got some income last time in first days of January
<Tm_T> so I'm in kinda trouble now
<Tm_T> but now ->
<yao_ziyuan> start a dolphin
<yao_ziyuan> right-click its window title
<yao_ziyuan> does the popup menu have shadow?
<yao_ziyuan> for me, most times it doesn't.
<Riddell> ScottK: the qt/phonon circular dependency is pretty ugly indeed
<Riddell> is can probably be turned off in qt for hppa only comparatavely easy
<Riddell> infact just changing the build-dep to have  libphonon-dev [!hppa]  should do it
<Riddell> I made that up though, probably not valid, probably needs  libphonon-dev [i386 amd64 foo bar]
<a|wen> apachelogger: hi ... have you had time to have a look at the improved kde-locale patch?
<apachelogger> looks good
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> a|wen: oh, you probably should incorporate agateau's simplified sed regex
<a|wen> apachelogger: and where is that?
<apachelogger> mailing list
<apachelogger> Nightrose: re neon + global shortcuts: global shortcuts are controlled by kded (or rather it's shortcut module), so either amarok-nighlty can't attach to your session's kded, or there is some compability issue making the global shortcuts unusable if $app is compiled against kde 4.3 but run within a <.3 session
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ah ok
<Nightrose> didn't get any updates for neon since over 2 weeks now  :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you people decided to split the darn source into 5000 pieces
<Riddell> who did?
<apachelogger> amarok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what needs doing to get new amarok and kde packages? maybe i can find someone to do them
<apachelogger> package the new amarok dependencies
<Nightrose> and for kde?
<apachelogger> dunno what is wrong there
<Riddell> what are the new dependencies?
<Nightrose> Riddell: taglib-extras
<apachelogger> Nightrose: was turned off
<Nightrose> and maybe the qtscriptgenerator
<Nightrose> apachelogger: why? ;-)
<apachelogger> maybe for a reason... lets see
<apachelogger> checkOut() started with component: kdesupport
<Riddell> Nightrose: taglib-extras is in jaunty, it can probably be backported
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> in this case I need someone to do a neon backport
<Nightrose> vorian: *poke* ^
<apachelogger> it is certainly easier to do than a neon backport muahahaha
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: *poke* ^
<Nightrose> :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: updated the regex; try to look in the bzr again
 * apachelogger notes: vista + toshiba is worthless
<apachelogger> the chance that your disk gets blasted is about 70%
<apachelogger> a|wen: did you QA that chance?
<apachelogger> *change even
<a|wen> apachelogger: it works just as well on all the locales i've tested the other one with
<apachelogger> in this case it looks good, I guess
 * apachelogger is not very sure these days
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay ... i'm confident that it works (both with the simplified version and the one before)
<apachelogger> \o/
 * a|wen uploads a new version to k-e
<a|wen> apachelogger: but i think we want this change in before the RC in any case
<reza_> hello, can i ask for help about PyKDE4 programming here?
<Riddell> reza_: sure
<reza_>  I'm developing an app using PyKDE4, and i want to display notification like what kopete do when user online. I still donot understand about KNotification and notifyrc file. This is my first time using python and kde programming. Hope somebody can show some clues.
<quassel208> how do you guys exspect to get kubuntu 9.04 stable in less then 20 days? regressions still are there, caused by not listen to kde! and I cant say its stable if i forget about the regressions, yesterday I had a high load when using kopete, but cant tell which process was it really
<Riddell> reza_: here's a minimal example  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/notifier/
<Riddell> reza_: you need to put notifier.notifyrc in /usr/share/kde4/apps/notifier  and killall knotify4
<quassel208> Also I see translation errors in Kubuntu
<Riddell> quassel208: let us know when you have something specific to report
<quassel208> Yeah regressions, freezings, high loads, translation that is missing ect ect, but if I bug that you just ingore thoser bugs as normall
<Nightrose> quassel208: everything you said so far is nothing we can do anything about without knowing what exactly is happening
<Nightrose> for example: which language?
<reza_> Thanks, actually i'm following plasma tutorial, from kde website.
<Nightrose> which program freezes?
<Nightrose> when?
<quassel208> Dutch, kde has it translated
<quassel208> Lol whole linux freezes
<quassel208> wait I see the bug report I am active in
<jussi01> quassel208: what are you doing when it freezes?
<Nightrose> do you use the twitter plasmoid?
<reza_> How to put the notifyrc to correct location at installation time? This is related to plasma packaging right?
<quassel208> jussi01 using kubuntu to chat and surf, sometimes with firefox, somer people though it was firefox, but I already changed the bug to Linux
<quassel208> Last time it freezed during watching a movie
<jussi01> quassel208: being very specific is key in bug reporting. so if its freezing when watching a movie, say so. what kind of movie? flash? or? which program were you watching it with?
<quassel208> I tested it on ext4 and ext3 and I got to freezes on ext3, so that meant it had nothing to do with ext4, and I gues its the kernel
<quassel208> avi movie, but I dont think it has anything to do with either vlc or firefox, but the Linux kernel
<Riddell> reza_: here's an example with CMake http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/printer-applet/CMakeLists.txt?revision=917147&view=markup
<Riddell> install( FILES  notifier.notifyrc DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/notifer )
<Nightrose> quassel208: sounds like a problem the kernel team should look into then
<Nightrose> (we don't do kernel stuff here)
<quassel208> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327509 in linux "Kernel freezing on both ext3 and ext4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quassel208> I edited the title from the bug reporter in hope it would get some attention
<reza_> Thanks for the help. I will try later at home.
<Nightrose> about the translation problems: can you contact the kde translation team about that? it should be fixed there if the wrong translation is there as well
<quassel208> Nightrose, I bet Kubuntu messes up the translation, as far as I know kde translation is almost perfect, because ive compiled it myself a few times for kde-nightly
<Nightrose> quassel208: ok then the right team to contact is the dutch translator team in launchpad :)
<Riddell> quassel208: impossible for us to say unless you tell us where the problem is
<quassel208> Quassel for example has parts that are not translated
<Nightrose> quassel has its own tranlsator team
<quassel208> Ow
<jussi01> quassel208: you are welcome to add translation strings for quassel, we could use all the help we can get on that ;)
<quassel208> If I know how
<quassel208> Its not like a .srt files where I just translate the text in a text editor
 * Nightrose has to leave
<Nightrose> cya folks
<jussi01> later Nightrose
<quassel208> You know whats funny, my girlfriend is without knowing testing Windows 7 :P
<jussi01> quassel208: #kubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter :)
<quassel208> But Ive found few bugs, but I gues they are all ready reported
<quassel208> Because I dont report that much anymore
<jussi01> quassel208: there is no harm reporting a bug again, it can easily be marked as a dupe, but if you dont report tem, then maybe we miss some
<quassel208> back, pc freezed, running firefox to, so maby firefox indeed causes it
<quassel208> can that happen that pc freezes because a application ?
<jussi01> quassel208: sometimes.
<quassel208> jussi01 my pc had no freezes from 10 till 13:28
<quassel208> So it happen unexspected, so busy people who only use pc for few hours maby dont get across the problem
<jussi01> quassel208: most of us in here are on the PC a lot of the day ;)
<quassel208> Yes but not all users, I have a girl, but the day she has to work, but the bug I am looking at doesnt have a specfic time it happens, it would now be after 3 hours and 30 min
<quassel208> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327509 in linux "Kernel freezing on both ext3 and ext4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quassel208> Big change firefox is  indeed the criminal, I mean I never liked firefox
<quassel208> But kde warned about qt 4.5 and what did kubuntu do include, so gues why there are regressions?
<JontheEchidna> KDE people also did recommend using Qt 4.5, it just depends on who said what
<JontheEchidna> one person isn't indicative of all of KDE's wishes
<JontheEchidna> most of the issues being seen are due to sucky drivers
<quassel208> So the regressions here to? Why just dont use drivers from 8.04 ?
<JontheEchidna> It's not as simple as that
<quassel208> I guesed that, because drivers are in the kernel ?
<quassel208> And if I use a kernel from 8.04 then i lose ext4
<apachelogger_> smarter: bespin needs a change in package name
<smarter> apachelogger: right
<smarter> will do that for karmic
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm heading out of town today, so I'm certainly not going to have time to deal with the phonon/qt circular build-dep before I go.
<JontheEchidna> how long until final freeze?
<apachelogger> ~google jaunty release schedule
<kubotu> Results for jaunty release schedule: 1. Jaunty Release Schedule, Plans, KDE 4.2: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098988.0 | 4. Jaunty Release Schedule Announced « A Conservative Techie: http://jjesse.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/jaunty-release-schedule-announced/ | 5. Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Release Schedule: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Jackalope_Release_Schedule
<apachelogger> really, I would have expected ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: april 23
<seele> does the neon project still get updated? i havent noticed a -nightly update for a while (but i could have also just missed it)
<ScottK> I've seen their builds go by on the buildd status page, but it may have just been amarok.
<seele> hmm
<Riddell> seele: it's in backlog, amarok build-deps have changed and neon hasn't caught up, probably the same for KDE
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<seele> i'm just wondering how to get the latest amarok for usability testing next week without having to compile anything
<ScottK> seele: Just slap apachelogger until he makes it for you.
 * seele pokes apachelogger
<Riddell> hugs may work better :)
<JontheEchidna> So QtCurve just got options to use the KDE button order in firefox dialogs: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+%28KDE4%2C+KDE3%2C+%26+Gtk2+Theme%29?content=40492
<JontheEchidna> it modifies userChrome.css, so I dunno if we want to compile with that option or not
<JontheEchidna> (it's off by default)
<Riddell> what's userChrome.css?
<JontheEchidna> it's a config file in ~/.mozilla
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: plasma-widget-quickaccess has no Message.sh file
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: doh
<JontheEchidna> I can fix that
<JontheEchidna> I should also get it in a VCS while I'm at it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if it edits userChrome.css will that mess things up when people change back to gnome?
<JontheEchidna> That I do not know. I would be under the opinion that it would probably be something best left for Karmic
<JontheEchidna> so that we can test it properly
<Riddell> yes, let's do that
<JontheEchidna> bug 356247, if you want to sponsor the kde half (still working on the gtk half)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356247 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream bugfix release (QtCurve 0.62.7)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356247
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: feature freeze is april 9th btw
<a|wen> sry final freeze :)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> I better get my kdebase-workspace changes in soon, then
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: did you have a look at the proposed fix for bug 224461 (also kdebase workspace ;) )
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/224461/+text)
<JontheEchidna> LP is being slooow
<a|wen> oh yes ... don't even try to open bugs with too many tasks
<JontheEchidna> I haven't had a look at it, no
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: there is a fix in bzr (that i'm confident with) and uploaded as a test-package to the k-e ppa
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> I'll add my fixes later today and then we can see about getting sponsored
<JontheEchidna> be back in half an hour or so
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: cool
<apachelogger> solid predicate is killing me
<apachelogger> either that thing is incredibly buggy or incredibly stupid
<smarter> anyone planning to upload arora 0.6?
<smarter> (with maybe a patch to make it fallback to qtcurve instead of plastique when oxygen is the default time)
<apachelogger> how about we remove the fallback
<apachelogger> an application should have no whatsoever right to use another style than the one I set
<smarter> well, arora does look pretty bad in oxygen
<Riddell> arora looks ok here
<smarter> "ok", but not really perfect :)
<apachelogger> so it should tell me to switch style or offer me a setting to do it for arora-only
<smarter> that seems reasonable
<apachelogger> not just override my settings for the sake of devs being able to mark a bug as fixed, while it is just overriden
<smarter> they do it for KDE 4.2-only afaik
<apachelogger> well, anything < 4.2.60 I'd assume
<apachelogger> X-KDE-Solid-Predicate=[[ StorageVolume.ignored == false AND OpticalDisc.discType == 'CdRom' ] OR [ StorageVolume.ignored == false AND OpticalDisc.discType == 'CdRecordable' ] OR [ StorageVolume.ignored == false AND OpticalDisc.discType == 'CdRewritable' ]]
<apachelogger> seriously, however wrote the new device notifier thingy that parses that stuff must have been on all sorts of drugs
<apachelogger> seele: first someone needs to backport the appropriate deps
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qtcurve uploaded
<a|wen> Riddell: fix for bug 353678 is in bzr if you have time to take a look at it some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353678 in kdebase "Konqueror does not appear as a choice in update-alternatives" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353678
<Riddell> a|wen: excellent
<apachelogger> a|wen: when using debcommit it will automagically link the branch to this bug for reference
<a|wen> apachelogger: is debcommit a bzr command?
<apachelogger> no, it's a script supporting multiple RCS
<apachelogger> has loads of useful stuff
<apachelogger> IMHO debcommit should be the default tool of choice for any commit to our branches
<Riddell> i-don't-care-what-revision-control-system-this-is-just-do-the-right-thing
<a|wen> looks cool, thx for the hint apachelogger ... never heard of it before though
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-cd-copy.desktop and http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-dvd-copy.desktop
<apachelogger> I am rewriting the k3b actions for kde4 right now
<apachelogger> needs testing though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think the file names should be different
<nixternal> do we have a list of "must fix" bugs anywhere?
<apachelogger> k3b-copy-cd and k3b-copy-dvd
<a|wen> apachelogger: cool ... it should offer you to copy a cd/dvd i presume
<apachelogger> aye
<a|wen> apachelogger: do we have actions when popping in an empty cd/dvd?
<apachelogger> not yet
<apachelogger> working on it
<apachelogger> I am not sure the actual predicate stuff gets exposed properly
<apachelogger> a|wen: also, please get the Name values from http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-rip-audiocd.desktop
<apachelogger> otherwise the non-translated state would be a regression ;-)
<nixternal> a|wen and apachelogger: any ETA on bug #224461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224461 in kdebase-workspace "Date, Time, Currency ... not in locale format" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224461
<a|wen> apachelogger: will do
<Riddell> a|wen: alternates change looks good, I'll upload
<a|wen> nixternal: soon ... please give the kdebase-workspace/jaunty in the kubuntu-experimental ppa a test
<a|wen> Riddell: thx!
<a|wen> nixternal: JontheEchidna had some changes to kdebase-workspace as well; so he would merge in so we could do an upload
<nixternal> Tonio_: any status on bug #312569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312569 in kdesudo "Unable to make any changes in Date / Time kcontrol" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312569
<agateau> am i the only one to get "no metakit backend" error when starting akregator?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a|wen: I am not sure that copy stuff is working in all cases
<nixternal> not bad, we only have 2 *critical* bugs right now, and personally, I don't think either qualify as critical anyways
<a|wen> apachelogger: as long as it doesn't pop up in the wrong cases...
<apachelogger> nixternal: the first one is the ultimate my-desktop-is-not-localized bug and the second is a jolly good reason to flame kubuntu and their stupid sudo stuff
<apachelogger> + the latter is a regression anyway
<nixternal> apachelogger: actually both are a part of the flame kubuntu stuff :)
<nixternal> i have read so much bullshit the past few days
<apachelogger> latter is more so, as the other bug is really an upstream problem ;-)
<apachelogger> a|wen: well, it might just not show up in some cases
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/145450/
<nixternal> /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: 47: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<nixternal> wtf isn't testing their packages?
<Tm_T> jep
<apachelogger> a|wen: aparently there can be multiple disctypes and contents per disc
<ScottK> nixternal: My biggest problem is buggy Intel video.  I probably won't keep Jaunty for long.
<nixternal> ScottK: I have Intel and have not experienced any issues with it
<apachelogger> a|wen: though it also appears that solids is not smart enough that an content == "videodvd" would also apply to "data|videodvd"
<a|wen> ScottK: you're not alone... buggy open source ati drivers as well
<nixternal> maybe just some funky rendering in kontact only
<ScottK> nixternal: Then you're lucky.
<Riddell> agateau: works for me
<nixternal> ya, I must be, because I keep reading about "buggy intel" in jaunty
<a|wen> apachelogger: oh my; that does really not sound like fun to work with
<ScottK> Works here too.
<apachelogger> take a look at the predicate syntax of the dvd copy file
<apachelogger> a|wen: sensible structure woudl be something like [ ignored == false AND disctype = 'dvdrom|dvdram|dvdrecordable|...'
 * JontheEchidna is back
<apachelogger> instead you have to compose a monster line which is super redundant with itself anyway
<apachelogger> meh
<Tm_T> nixternal: FYI that broken package is maintained by coredevs...
<a|wen> apachelogger: and you can't switch around the or/and
<Tm_T> nixternal: kinda make it more worrysome
<agateau> Riddell: works fine on a fresh account, must have mixed something in my conf files. Nevermind.
<apachelogger> a|wen: indeed ... OpticalDisc.availableContent == 'Data|VideoDvd' is true for the paste data, while OpticalDisc.availableContent == 'VideoDvd' is not
<nixternal> Tm_T: definitely
<apachelogger> a|wen: so either that has to be read as content is data, subtype videodvd, which is not really how it is formatted in the api docs or this is just all screwed up
<apachelogger> a|wen: no, it only works with [ X AND Y ] OR [ X1 AND Y2] ...
<apachelogger> although, it improved, first when I created the dragonplayer action it only allowed the above version
<apachelogger> and only that
<apachelogger> 2 ands combined by one or
<apachelogger> no more no less
<a|wen> apachelogger: that really sounds like a very stupid construction; and total bloat to need to write it like that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the gtk half is done, bug 356247
<JontheEchidna> on to quickaccess
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/356247/+text)
<apachelogger> a|wen: thing is, I am not even sure what part of KDE actually uses those files
 * a|wen goes hunting for coffee ... back in half an hour or so
<apachelogger> a|wen: the multiple-options dialog is certainly not created by the device notifier, but still the latter somehow knows how many options there are, so I'd guess on libsolid
<apachelogger> then again solid is usually of higher quality than that ;-)
<apachelogger> plasma/dataengines/hotplug/ and solid are working together it seems
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> a|wen: can't make it handle empty cd/dvd properly, I'd at least need to check for ignored? AND blank? AND disctype?
<apachelogger> that crashes plasma/the dataengine/libsolid though
<apachelogger> and an "[x and y ] and [x and z]" does not work :S
<a|wen> apachelogger: sounds like someone really needs to rethink that one for 4.3 ... or at least broaden the options a little
<apachelogger> I think it is
<apachelogger> AFAIK 4.3 exposes a KCM to easily add/edit those actions
<a|wen> :)
<apachelogger> so I would think all cases of composited predicate are supported
<apachelogger> otherwise it would be quite weird ;-)
<a|wen> or just easy to crash your own machine
<apachelogger> aye ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway, I wanted to do something completely different before I ended up with solid again
<apachelogger> something that actually works :D
<apachelogger> make ISOs burnable \o/
<apachelogger> which btw, gets referenced to in some official how-to-get-kubuntu-on-a-blank-cd-guide
<a|wen> the burning part works ... you just need to figure out that you need k3b for it
<apachelogger> well, the how-to tells you to use contextmenu -> actions -> write with k3b
<apachelogger> but not having that option at all in there could be kinda confusing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: gtk curve uploaded (you forgot to set the maintainer)
<a|wen> ahh yeah, that option is kind of not there
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-rip-videodvd.desktop
<apachelogger> a|wen: the file manager actions: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-write-bin-image.desktop http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-write-iso-image.desktop
<apachelogger> those go to /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
<a|wen> apachelogger: cool ... i'll take a  look at it
 * apachelogger moves out for coffee
<Riddell> jjesse: ?
<Riddell> jjesse: you know Matthew Helmke ?
<nixternal> will someone help me here...that archaelogy blog on the planet, was that an attempt at satire with their latest post? seriously adding a winky doesn't make it satire, and honestly not a post I would really expect from a "corporate blogger"
<Riddell> nixternal: it's not satire, he's just a twonkle
<nixternal> Riddell: rofl
<nixternal> wth is a "twonkle"?
<Riddell> it's a word made up to describe that sort of blog
<Tonio_> nixternal: about the kdesudo bug, that's in the pipe...
<nixternal> Tonio_: groovy
<Tm_T> groovy pipes indeed
<nixternal> i don't think you understand the definition of a twonkle :D
<nixternal> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=twonkle
<jjesse> Riddell: sorry was afk, i've heard of matthews name
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 356353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356353 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream bugfix release (0.7.3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356353
<nixternal> matthew has some good blog posts :)
<jjesse> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> jjesse: he asked me about kubuntu chapter for the official ubuntu book, aren't you looking after that?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i am
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I have confirmed .po generation goodness :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm just leaving my current job so I'm quite buzy on the other side :)
<nixternal> sounds not fun
<jjesse> Riddell: i have all but screenshots done for it and he should be in contact with deb from prentince hall
<Tonio_> nixternal: that's not leaving me much time right now !
<nixternal> I totally understand, been there done that
<Riddell> nixternal: I think I'll e-mail the twonkle
<Riddell> jjesse: as, he says he sent it to the wrong person
<nixternal> Riddell: my understanding is the CC might already be on it
<jjesse> Riddell: i think so
<Riddell> jjesse: it should be fine to take screenshots from today's desktop CD, I think the only UI bits likely to change is the printer setup in systemsettings
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome i'll rsync and set it up
<Quintasan> Hi
<nixternal> jjesse: how are you still working on the chapter? isn't it frozen? i turned my stuff into deb over a month ago almost
<jjesse> nixternal: umm no idea, i never got any feedback other from DasKreech on thhings and i had stuff that was wrong
<jjesse> nixternal: i have no idea who "reviewed" my chapter as there were errors that i caught so i'm not too confident on things this time around
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: quickaccess uploaded
<nixternal> i actually did quite a bit of editing for the edubuntu chapter
<Tonio_> nixternal: not that bad, but I have lots of meetics and discussions about that, to document things I was doing, blabla
<Tonio_> nixternal: and..... search for new one, hehe :)
<nixternal> good luck
<Tonio_> nixternal: will be okay :)
<Quintasan> when is the deadline for translating docs?
<nixternal> Quintasan: you still have time :)
<nixternal> I would go as far as saying in 2 weeks I will pull the plug and do the final docs upload
<Quintasan> Oh, ok
<Quintasan> I will try to do as much as possible.
<nixternal> take your time, but hurry up :p
<nixternal> haha
<Quintasan> oh god, each template has different translation of the license paragraph @_@
<kb9vqf> Anyone know about this upgrade error?
<nixternal> hotkeys?
<kb9vqf> Yup
<kb9vqf> Trying to paste didn't work
<nixternal> ya
<kb9vqf> Ok, cool :-)
<kb9vqf> Incidentally, I'm generating KDE3.5-only LiveCDs....would it be possible to make them semi-official somehow?
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<nixternal> my vote is +1 of course
 * kb9vqf is having connection trouble, sorry
<kb9vqf> If you'd like to take a look I have the i386 beta up at http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<DasKreech> kb9vqf: with packages in universe ?
<kb9vqf> Yes...is that a bad idea?
<kb9vqf> I can see if I can strip some out
 * kb9vqf has to go; will be back in a couple of hours
<vital> I'm having some problems with the ATI-driver 8.600 for jaunty, kdm locks the computer totally and shows just some graphics on screen, using a ati mobile radeon x1600..  any idea where I can get some information about how to solve my problem?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 356230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356230 in ktorrent "New upstream bugfix release (KTorrent 3.2.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356230
<jefferai> Riddell: asac hasn't gotten back to me, but a question for you: in previous editions of Ubuntu, /etc/init.d/loopback was apparently responsible for creating /var/run/network
<jefferai> this doesn't seem to be the case anymore, as no jaunty box I have access to has that init script
<jefferai> do you know what should be creating /var/run/network?
<a|wen> vital: you mean everything is unusually slow?
<vital> a|wen, no, when I start x with /etc/init.d/kdm start it just open up a screen with graphics garbage, ctrl-alt-f1 -> f5 doesn't work so I have to shut down the computer with the powerbutton..
<a|wen> vital: using the open source driver or fglrx?
<vital> a|wen, using fglrx. Could be that it doesn't support my x1600? I find no information about the 8.600 driver
<tsimpson> smoke packaging is a little messed up
<a|wen> vital: in general we are very limited at fixing anything in fglrx as it is closed source (a magic black box)
<a|wen> vital: if it works, you are lucky; if not only ati can fix
<smarter> or a wizard :]
<a|wen> vital: i would suggest trying with the open source driver ... remember to completely remove+purge fglrx
 * a|wen justs restarts his session ... is pretty annoying killing plasma to test something and then not being able to start is again
<DasKreech> you can't start plasma?
<DasKreech> smarter: kandalf to the rescue?
<smarter> :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<Nightrose> sorry was at university
<apachelogger> Nightrose: were is the qtscriptstuff and taglib-extras maintained in SVN?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: qtscript isn't in kde svn afaik and taglib-extras is in...
<Nightrose> give me a sec
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, the stuff amarok needs for qtscript
<apachelogger> obviously qtscript is part of qt ;-D
<Nightrose> taglib-extras is in kdesupport
<DasKreech> How does Kpackagekit order the results?
<Nightrose> and about that you'd need to ask Ian
<apachelogger> nah, he's a suse user, I ain't gonna talk to him :P
<apachelogger> but lets see about that taglib stuff
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, bespin appears to be quite slow at times, is that a known limitation or something?
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the good news is, I found it, the bad news is ... well, don't have one yet
<apachelogger> gimme a minute or two
<smarter> apachelogger: haven't used it a lot, but I guess the overuse of bling comes at a cost :p
<Nightrose> haha
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<DasKreech> apachelogger: You talk to nixternal and he's a windows user
<apachelogger> I like the windows
<apachelogger> I spent 2 nights trying to fix a horribly broken vista
<apachelogger> finally gave up, there were just too many broken files due to ntfs screwup
<DasKreech> rm -rf ?
<apachelogger> smarter: now, oxygen uses a lota bling as well, doesn't it
<apachelogger> DasKreech: the thing is, that laptop shipped without recovery dvd
<DasKreech> apachelogger: not as much as Gnome-shell :)
<DasKreech> apachelogger: Nothing a Linux install CD can't solve :)
<apachelogger> + the only way to access the recovery snapshot on-disk is through an app that depends on a working windows
<apachelogger> DasKreech: I am not sure the owner would be much of a candidate for linux
<apachelogger> gotta suggest it though
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: by the way, it appears to me kdesupport doesn't build in the kde stack :P
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> meh meh meh
<Tm_T> you know what? I have half way built KDE without my system to freeze!
<apachelogger> is that good or bad news?
<DasKreech> Tm_T: nice
<apachelogger> why would it freeze anyway?
<Tm_T> broken hardware
<apachelogger> \o/
<DasKreech> ok how do I remove something with KpackageKit
<apachelogger> hardware is always broken
<Tm_T> apachelogger: not this badly though
<DasKreech> I'm really hating the workflow
<apachelogger> makes me think I should become hardware dude and make the products usable
<a|wen> apachelogger: the copy dvd solid .desktop file breaks plasma completely
<apachelogger> yeah scratch the copy stuff
<apachelogger> videorip should work though
<apachelogger> copy is not all that useful anyway ... blank disc would be, but since it is technically impossible in 4.2...
<a|wen> i'll scratch the copy-stuff then :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: CMake Error at akonadi/cmake/modules/FindSoprano.cmake:187 (message):
<apachelogger>   Could not find Soprano includes.
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> checkOut() started with component: kdesupport
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> createTar() started with component: amarok-nightly-kdesupport
<apachelogger> poor server will go down :P
<DasKreech> apachelogger: hardware will always break
<apachelogger> one day .. it will be able to regenerate
<DasKreech> apachelogger: Just download new silicon ?
<DasKreech> or make it from liquid metal
<DasKreech> with two glowing red lights to show it's on
<apachelogger> something like that
<DasKreech> and call it skynet
<apachelogger> eventually you need to feed your hardware
<apachelogger> then again at that point we will have robotic units anyway, so the whole feeding part becomes automated as well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think about removing the kde stack from a-n with jaunty?
<apachelogger> i.e. did I ever state a reason why we should not do that?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: removing kde stack meaning?
<Nightrose> not providing kde-neon?
<apachelogger> drop amarok-nightly-kde*
 * apachelogger is wondering if that would cause problems since kdelibs5 is not patched to use .amarok-nightly
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> try it (TM)?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> good thing we now can have multiple ppas :D
 * apachelogger tries to figure out why password neon hat
<apachelogger> *had
<apachelogger> ... I am also wondering why I did make it a user and not a team
<apachelogger> weird things all over the place
<apachelogger> weeh, oxygen is now in kdesupport :S
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> been a long time
 * kb9vqf waves hi
<a|wen> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi hi
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: salut
<Tm_T> I'm almost saying I fixed my PC
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does amarok trunk work with kde 4.1?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - we depend on 4.2 for plasma
<apachelogger> meh
<DasKreech> Does amarok trunk have podcasting?
<Tm_T> what kind of podcasting you mean?
<DasKreech> like .. using a podcast
<DasKreech> Amraok 2.0.2 ships with podcasts but none of them seem to work
<Tm_T> ah, listening and retrieving podcasts, hmmmm, have to look when I get to it
<DasKreech> anyone has Amarok 2.0.2 now?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, a|wen: once that localization stuff is uploaded to jaunty someone gotta blog about that
<apachelogger> or rather everyone does
<apachelogger> flame back!
<JontheEchidna> mm, this is worrisome: bug 355814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355814 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu 9.04] Many items are in English while language is set to Spanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355814
<JontheEchidna> eek, bug 355306 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355306 in ubuntu "German translations missing after upgrade to KDE 4.2.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355306
<DasKreech> If you have amarok 2.0.x look under magnatune in Internet and tell me what you have there
 * JontheEchidna starts on his kdebase-workspace changes
<apachelogger> letzzzz see
<tsimpson> is there a reason kdebindings build-depends on -dbg packages?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: does the changelog say anything?
<apachelogger> does the bzr log say anything?
<tsimpson> "- python-kde4-dbg dep on changed from source:Version to binary:Version to resolve lintian-error"
<tsimpson> doesn't say much to me
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: meeeeh
<apachelogger> that does _not_ make sense
<apachelogger> laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145627/
<apachelogger> workstation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145629/
 * jussi01 meeps at apachelogger
<a|wen> apachelogger: which file is that?
<apachelogger> konqbrowser
<apachelogger> my laptop didn't get an update for a week or so
<apachelogger> my guess is that someone broke something
<apachelogger> a lot
<mcas> can anyone tell when there will be the next translation sync?
<apachelogger> mcas: pitti in ubuntu-devel probably will know
<mcas> thanks apachelogger
<a|wen> apachelogger: mine has all the translations ... and it has been updated today
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that is seriuosly weird
 * a|wen checks for new updates...
<apachelogger> how would I get one without the translations anyway
<a|wen> apachelogger: which version of konqueror?
<apachelogger> doesn't get any better after apt-get install --reinstall konqueror
<apachelogger> a|wen: 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1
<a|wen> apachelogger: i have a local build of the ubuntu2 installed ... hmm
<apachelogger> ./debian/konqueror/usr/share/applications/kde4/konqbrowser.desktop: stripping translations
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> now, seriously
<apachelogger> Riddell: !!!
<a|wen> apachelogger: go scream! ... upgrading to the one in the archive removes all translations
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I need to throw up
<apachelogger> there it goes
<apachelogger> \o/
<a|wen> so the buildd's removes all our translations ... lovely
<apachelogger> someone blog: "how ubuntu constantly breakes KDE localization and how apachelogger will soon be switching to another train"
 * apachelogger needs a cig
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
 * a|wen wonders who keeps breaking stuff when final freeze is just round the corner
 * DasKreech points at nixternal 
<apachelogger> pitti
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler
<JontheEchidna> it sure mangles things alright...
<JontheEchidna> the -desktop templates are about the most untranslated part of the KDE-rosetta translations
<apachelogger> they are _not_ imported unless vorian fixed the rules files
<apachelogger> when I became inactive our l10n packages were still downloading the wrong SVN branch (i.e. KDE 3)
<JontheEchidna> I thought you fixed that forever ago
<apachelogger> nah, I only thought of it after the last released I did, so I told vorian to take care of it, if he gets a chance
<apachelogger> back then it was not critical though
<apachelogger>     # strip translations from .desktop files if they have a gettext domain (since
<apachelogger>     # inline translations are preferred)
<apachelogger> a) we make our kde4.mk not add the gettext domain (in case it even does, and we can influcene that at all)
<apachelogger> b) hook in before pkgstriptrainslations does and strip the gettext domain
<apachelogger> 	  # add translation domain to files \
<apachelogger> 	  for file in `cat LIST`; do \
<apachelogger> 	    echo X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_$${KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT} >> $${file}; \
<apachelogger> 	  done; \
<apachelogger> from kde4.mk.in
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you ok if I assigne you to that bug
<apachelogger> + which packages should it affect anyway
<JontheEchidna> cdbs I guess?
<JontheEchidna> Just remove the addition of the domain in kde4.mk.in?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically
<apachelogger> the issue is in kde-l10n-*
<apachelogger> though pkgbinarymangler caused the regression
<apachelogger> though it is most reliably fixable via cdbs
 * apachelogger is downloading from kde ftp with 50 kib/s
<JontheEchidna> eek
 * apachelogger switches to sftp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what does it affect?
<JontheEchidna> uuh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, the ubuntu lang-pack stuff is where the fix comes from, if not the mangler or cdbs get cahnged
<JontheEchidna> So we'll have to at least fix in in cdbs, whine to pitti in pkgmangler, and reupload all the kde-l10n-* right?
<apachelogger> I am not sure if the change in cdbs is not causing problems
<JontheEchidna> affects: fucking everything :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please talk to pitti
<JontheEchidna> sure
<apachelogger> if removing the gettext-domain doesn't have any grave side-effects we should push cdbs
<apachelogger> and make the bug affect kde-l10n and lang-pack for the long-term "solution"
<apachelogger> 50 bucks rosetta is going to fuck em up anyway
 * apachelogger thinks bespin is memleaking
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also strings are heavily broken
<apachelogger> which is probably not desktop file related
<JontheEchidna> ;.;
 * a|wen_ just had a complete kernel freeze to the point where magic sysrq didn't work ... switching vt
<apachelogger> what the devil
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,7K 2009-04-06 13:59 systemsettings.mo
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 70K 2009-04-06 14:58 gnome-control-center-2.0.mo
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't want anymore
<JontheEchidna> this always happens :(
<apachelogger> seriously, I am all fed up with that crap
<apachelogger> what use does all the work have we are putting into Kubuntu if 90% of the world can't even use it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think the whole svn stuff should be moved to cdbs
<apachelogger> it's 100% generic anyway
<JontheEchidna> svn stuff?
<apachelogger> if KDE_LANGCODE; svn export
<JontheEchidna> from where?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145675/
<apachelogger> currently that stuff resides within every l10n rules
<apachelogger> this is so pissing me off right now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: though, we execute that before creating the tarball
 * apachelogger is failing to understand all that useless work
<Quintasan> hmm I'm off, good night guys
<daskreech> night
 * a|wen wonders if we got anywhere further regarding the translations
<apachelogger> yup, to the point where I wonder whether I should leave the project
 * a|wen really don't get what rosetta is good for
<apachelogger> breaking translations, exposing them to poor QA, more breaking....
<a|wen> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase/+pots/desktop-kdebase
<a|wen> doesn't this level of translation look all too familiar
<apachelogger> that is all messed-up why does it show kde3 crap there
<a|wen> oh, didn't even see that; only all the red lines
<a|wen> something is seriously broken
<apachelogger> no, no, no, I just can't stand it anymore
<apachelogger> a|wen: no, they all come from the same source package
<apachelogger> obviously enough that rosetta has no clue how to treat that case
<apachelogger> we _have to_ use upstream translations
<apachelogger> all unbearable
<apachelogger> rosetta missed it's target big time and further more causes most awkward issues which only get fixed after half a year or never
 * tsimpson never did quite "get" rosetta
<a|wen> then let us override rosetta and use upstream translations
<apachelogger> the mangler makes that quite difficult alright
<apachelogger> + kde-l10n-* is in universe
<apachelogger> + we need approval from the KC
<apachelogger> still
<apachelogger> I will upload fixed kde-l10n packages, but after that I will not do any whatsoever work on anything until someone has a long-term fix for that localization issue
<apachelogger> I am not going to waste time on a project I can't even recommend to close friends, because I know that usually there is a major breakage at least twice a year
<apachelogger> just not going to do that any longer to me
<a|wen> somebody seriously has a problem with regards to translations
<a|wen> at least it looks to "only" affect .desktop files
<apachelogger> a|wen: does not
<apachelogger> systemsettings on my laptop is with latest packages only speaking english
<kb9vqf> Is there any way to have apt-get remove any packages not listed in a text file?
<kb9vqf> I want to clean up a bunch of junk on a new system
<a|wen> apachelogger: aren't they controlled by some kcm .desktop files
<a|wen> kb9vqf: not easily ... you probably need some scrip creativity; matching your text-file against the installed packages that dpkg reports and removes the rest
<apachelogger> a|wen: they?
<kb9vqf> a|wen: rats...that's what I was afraid of.  Oh well!
<a|wen> apachelogger: i only have missing translations on the buttons in systemsettings not in the real modules... worse in german?
<apachelogger> well, that should be easy enough
<apachelogger> a|wen: all english
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> a|wen: you are right
<apachelogger> though country/region&language doesn't follow the setting at all and is talking english
<apachelogger> like completely
<apachelogger> maybe a fallback from KDE, in case $user ends up with wrong language :D
<apachelogger> then again, what's the change he will find that kcm and not know the apply button
<apachelogger> *chance
<a|wen> that seems kind of odd, yeah ... so we need someone to fix .desktop files!
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: btw, I pushed my -workspace stuff to bzr, testbuilding in my ppa now
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: cool!
<a|wen> Riddell: seems somebody specifically broke the .desktop file translations for us ... so you know when you talk to people
<ryanakca> kb9vqf: Maybe you could mess around with !clone for your script...
<ryanakca> !close > kb9vqf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about close
<ryanakca> !clone > kb9vqf
<ubottu> kb9vqf, please see my private message
<a|wen> goodnight everyone
 * a|wen looks forward to some positive translation news for tomorrow ... crossed fingers
<ryanakca> claydoh: Feel like giving the guy a call again? Should still be at work if he's in Texas...
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: thanks!  I ended up doing it manually with awk, kdiff, and kate, but it is good to know for the future
<dtchen> heads-up: i've committed the PA-side fixes for bug 355825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355825 in pulseaudio "Pausing a media will most of the time freezes the software used while using Xine and PulseAudio (default configuration in Kubuntu Jaunty)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355825
<dtchen> i will call for testers soon using a (my) PPA build (of PulseAudio)
<tsimpson> some kdebindings fixes: bug #356605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356605 in kdebindings "libsmoke*-dev have no dependencies and bad symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356605
<nixternal> interesting, out of the blue I am receiving notices on KDE stuff in openSUSE's build system...anyone else get these too?
<daskreech> Have you seen the new Suse stuff?
<daskreech> niiiiice
<Riddell> kb9vqf: we could put a story on the website about 3.5 live CD
<daskreech> kb9vqf: You are getting the packages on the official repos ?
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons for KDE 4.2.2 wasn't ever uploaded to kubuntu-members-kde4
<tsimpson> !info kdeplasma-addons kde4-ppa
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 (kde4-ppa), package size 411 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<tsimpson> !info kdeplasma-addons kde4-ppa-intrepid
<ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in kde4-ppa-intrepid
<tsimpson> !info kdeplasma-addons kubuntu-experimental
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid3 (kubuntu-experimental), package size 1185 kB, installed size 3632 kB
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: we could just just copy over from -experimental
<kb9vqf> Ridell: sorry I missed you--that would be great!  I could really use some beta testing of that LiveCD
<kb9vqf> Riddell: That would be great!  I could really use some beta testing of that LiveCD
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I am having some problems with the amd64 one though, so it may be delayed by a few days
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Not sure.  I'm not even sure who to ask about that--any advice would be great.
<daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya
<daskreech> kb9vqf: #ubuntu-motu would be a good place to start
<daskreech> how are you?
<rickspencer3> fine
<rickspencer3> a little edgy with final freeze coming up
<kb9vqf> daskreech: OK, will do
<Mr_Grieves|> Will qt 4.5 be backported to 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it would require patching too many things for things to work properly with it
<Mr_Grieves|> JontheEchidna: Ok. Just wondering. I'll keep looking forward to 9.04, then :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-07
 * kb9vqf is hungry...will be back later :)
<daskreech> rickspencer3: some things might not make it?
<rickspencer3> daskreech: At this point in the cycle I worry about the things that won't get done, and of course ...
<rickspencer3> they huge face melting bug that hasn't been discovered yet :)
<daskreech> rickspencer3: That's what the final release is for :) To get out the big bugs for the next heavy dev cycle ;-)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> also ... all the things I think that I could have done better, but for lacking the benefit of hindsite :)
<daskreech> I think You probably have a hindsite
<daskreech> hindsight s well
<daskreech> weird my a dissappeared
<daskreech> Jackalope looks to be a nice release though
<rickspencer3> agreed
<daskreech> probably not quite enough to shift hardy users
<rickspencer3> dunno
<daskreech> But then we do have Luscious Lemming coming up
<rickspencer3> For Ubuntu anyway, I think Jaunty will be tempting to upgrade too
<rickspencer3> not sure about Kubuntu, I don't have a great feel for the users, but it seems like if you want an update to date KDE distro, Jaunty may be the way to go
<EagleScreen> why install by default gdebi-kde in Kubuntu if Kpackagekit opens .deb packages by default?
<daskreech> rickspencer3: better than Ibex It's out of the weird stage
<daskreech> at this point it's basically KDE3 vs KDE4
<daskreech> Hardy is a very good solid KDE3 release
<rickspencer3> yeah, it's like KDE is emerging from the chrysalis
<daskreech> Jackalope is a very good solid KDE4 release
<EagleScreen> KDE4 is not very good solid
<daskreech> If you like KDE4 Jackalope is where you want to be if you don't it's probably hardy
<EagleScreen> it is almost very good solid
<daskreech> EagleScreen: Shhhh rickspencer3 is afraid ig Bugs come freeze time :)
<daskreech> wow
<daskreech> how did of become ig ?
<daskreech> EagleScreen: Yeah some strange artifiacts but over all I think it's pretty nice out of the box
<EagleScreen> I mean about pure KDE4 or Qt4 bugs, Kubuntu Team has nothing or few to do with them
<EagleScreen> but Jaunty is very usable
<daskreech> I still want the system to recognize which file you are downloading and put it in the right XDG directory
<EagleScreen> daskreech: can't you di it with Kget?
<tsimpson> depends on the server supplying that information too
<tsimpson> I've seen servers supplying everything as text/plain or application/octet-stream
<Gon> !
<Gon> after last upgrade today... when I close my KDE session, kdm doesn't show the X, I need to restart kdm throw the shell
<Sho_> Moin. Quick question: Is it normal not to get KDE crash dialogs in Jaunty right now?
<Riddell> tsimpson: uploaded your kdebindings patch
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<Riddell> a|wen: what's up with .desktop translations?
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i can download the partman files that are part of the ubiquity installer
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pkgmangler or somesuch was edited to strip translations from .desktop files
<JontheEchidna> since most languages still have several thousand untranslated .desktop files this is bad news...
<JontheEchidna> a workaround is to not put in the ubuntu-gettext-domain entry by not doing it in kde4.mk.in
<jjesse> what file do i edit to specify the default background for all users?  it used to be kdesktoprc now in kde 4 what file is it?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-appletsrc
<jjesse> in what directory
<JontheEchidna> I guess /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> not much in that file
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh crap
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<jjesse> so i would have to add soemthing there then?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> you could use the local plasma-appletsrc from ~/.kde/share/config I guess
<JontheEchidna> as a model
<jjesse> thanks
<Riddell> hrm, it was pitti who added the .desktop stripping, would have been nice if he'd told me
<seele> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> seele: if you're quick
<seele> oh, this might take you a few minutes
<seele> Riddell: need pic and bio for akademy presentation
<Riddell> seele: can I do this tomorrow?
<seele> Riddell: sure
<seele> i just happened to be in the presentation system
<Riddell> bed calls, I think it'll have to wait until tomorrow
 * seele waves
<seele> 'night
<davmor2> Riddell: has notes been removed from the desktop?
<Mamarok> davmor2: still here for me at least
<davmor2> Mamarok: not on today's live cd it isn't
<Mamarok> ok...
 * Mamarok didn't even know there was a live CD today...
<Mamarok> davmor2: but it's in the universe repos, so you can get it easily if you install
<davmor2> Mamarok: this is the sticky notes plasmoid that sits on the desktop I'm on about
<Mamarok> so am I :)
<davmor2> Mamarok: in that case it should be in main and not universe as it is on the cd :)
<Mamarok> davmor2: I don't talk about the CD, never did, read what I said
<Nightrose> davmor2: imho it is a good idea to remove adding it by default as it overwrote people's existing notes
<Nightrose> don't know if that has been fixed
<a|wen> davmor2: and we didn't have any means of translating the text on the default note; that was one of the reasons for removing it from the default desktop IIRC
<davmor2> a|wen: I wanted to know if it had been since it had issues before where it would disappear and I didn't want it being that :)
<a|wen> davmor2: i created a new user a few days ago; and it didn't have it on the default desktop
<davmor2> cool :)
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> Riddell: Ta
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: technically speaking KDE 3 is kind of unmaintained, so first of all you should consult the archive admins IMHO
<seaLne> ok i'm feeling stupid but for months i keep looking every so often in system settings t find how to turn off the startup/shutdown music and have never found it, where is it controlled?
<apachelogger> I don't think it is a good idea though, at the point where KDE 3 gets removed again we will have to provide yet-another-set-of-transition-paths and do yet-another-bunch-of-upgrade-testing
<apachelogger> seaLne: notifications
<apachelogger> you could also use krunner and search for notification
<apachelogger> just in case you want to do it that way ;-)
<apachelogger> in addition to that you could also use the systemsettings search and look for "sound"
<seaLne> apachelogger: ah i hadn't noticed before when i looked there that i needed to select the different sources of the notifications, thanks :)
<apachelogger> you're very welcome :)
<apachelogger> seaLne: you could also just turn off the whole audio output for notifications, btw
<Riddell> reza: you had pykde questions?
<reza> yes
<reza> i have tried your sample
<reza> it worked perfectly
<reza> Riddell: but when i make it as plasmoid, it didn't work
<reza> Riddle: I do not know if the plasma can send notification or not by design
<jussi01> have we any dell mini owners around?
<a|wen> Riddell: some more integratin for k3b: http://awen.dk/packages/
<Riddell> reza: don't see why they shouldn't
<Riddell> reza: but you probably need to move the notifyrc file to /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/ (and killall knotify4)
<Riddell> a|wen: now there's a version number
<a|wen> Riddell: shh, I don't think Tonio_ want's to hear any more about that version number ;)
<Tonio_> a|wen: shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> :)
<a|wen> :)
<jussi01> *g*
<reza> Riddell: based on the doc, notifyrc should be inside for example appletname directory. For your sample it worked.
<reza> Riddell: applet like powerdevil,networkmanagement also keep notifyrc at appletname directory, but those are developed in C++
<Riddell> powerdevil is a kded module so that'll be different
<Riddell> mergedwireless.cpp:        KNotification::event(Event::NetworkDisappeared, i18nc("Notification text when a wireless network interface disappeared","Wireless network %1 disappeared", m_disappearedNetworks[0]), QPixmap(), 0, KNotification::CloseOnTimeout, KComponentData("networkmanagement", "networkmanagement", KComponentData::SkipMainComponentRegistration));
<davmor2> Riddell: why do screenshots go to documents folder by default wouldn't pictures be better?
<Riddell> reza: network managment seems to have that extra KComponentData to tell it where to find the file
<Riddell> davmor2: documents is the default folder when another isn't specified.  pictures would be better
<reza> Riddell:also it is PopupApplet
<reza> Riddell: thank you for the clue
<reza> Riddell: KNotification.event("Updates", "hello", KIcon("konqueror").pixmap(QSize(22,22)),None,KNotification.CloseOnTimeout,KComponentData("notplasma","notplasma",KComponentData.SkipMainComponentRegistration))
<reza> it can display the notification
<Riddell> reza: that works?
<reza> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> excellent
<reza> Riddell: now my next problem is how to put notifyrc automatically, when i do plasmapkg -i
<Riddell> reza: that I'm afraid I don't know
<Riddell> maybe #plasma can help
<reza> no problem, ok thanks alot.
<quassel208> guys I am wondering why you dont see the estimanted time to download a file when you do with konqueror
<apachelogger> nixternal: yes ...re:OBS mail
<apachelogger> just got one though :D
<apachelogger> now I also got mail from ubuntu-es-l10n-owner@lists.ubuntu.com because I triaged that broken desktop file bug and am not allowed to post that list
<apachelogger> most awesome is that the message is in spanish :S
<apachelogger> vorian: .!!!~~~~>Bat l10n WARNING: sk not yet in the archives - please package manually!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat l10n WARNING: bnin not yet in the archives - please package manually!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you poke pitti yet?
<JontheEchidna> nope, but I informed Riddell.
<apachelogger> did Riddell poke pitti yet? :P
 * apachelogger notes that kde-l10n-* is fixed and ready for upload
<JontheEchidna> btw, any reason kubuntu-desktop doesn't recommend kdenetwork-sharing?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm starting off by seeing if I can get the .desktop translations patch working
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does that patch do?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdenetwork-filesharing is buggy
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> quite much so :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: make .desktop files get translated with .po files
<apachelogger> they wouldn't?
<JontheEchidna> should we remove the button from the dialog you get when you select the properties of a folder then?
 * apachelogger thinks reverting the pkgbinarymangler change would be quite an option here
<apachelogger> doing stuff that is not even supported on the KDE side of $ubuntu ... pretty good reason for reverting everything from my point of view
<Riddell> it should be supported, I just havn't had time/reason enough to look at getting the patch working
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is an issue on multiple levels anyway, since our l10n don't import the correct desktop files, thus lp spits out the wrong ones, thus the lang-packs are mostly useless
<apachelogger> and since the patch is not yet working KDE probably doesn't even care that it got no translations ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=948772
<apachelogger> Nightrose: poke jeff really hard with that
 * apachelogger can't upload until that is $fixed
<tester_> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe ok
<davmor2> tester_: see if that works
<davmor2> quassel works then :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I thought jockey was using policykit-kde
<Riddell> davmor2: what does it do?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't upload what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: new amarok-nightly-kdesupport
<davmor2> Riddell: it's asking for the password before the app start which would indicate that kdesudo was being used rather than asking for the password after you select a driver to install
<JontheEchidna> Could I get sponsorship for bug 356230 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356230 in ktorrent "New upstream bugfix release (KTorrent 3.2.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356230
<Riddell> davmor2: there's nothing in the .desktop file asking for sudo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh I knew there was something else I ment to upload yesterday
<JontheEchidna> hehe :)
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace could also use uploading, lots of changes in bzr
<davmor2> Riddell: weird
 * apachelogger starts batl10n-upload
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: .orig has wrong filename
<JontheEchidna> oh, I uploaded the wrong one
<apachelogger> sabdfl1: it would appear that you have a bit of a connection problem ;-)
<quassel208> That ktorrent bug isnt important
<quassel208> thing thats important is to fix the regressions and bad drivers, new users will think, whats this for bad os
<JontheEchidna> there's really nothing we can do about that, none of us are driver programmers
<JontheEchidna> most of the developemnt for that stuff goes on in #ubuntu-devel
<davmor2> Riddell: could it be the plasmoid that appear on the panel that causes it.  I'm running from menu and not seeing it now
<apachelogger> _the_ regressions?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: re-upped the ktorrent orig
<quassel208> yes apachelogger, as normall user, thats the thing where I say, kubuntu isnt ready to be label stable, and I dont believe that it will in less than 20 days
<apachelogger> _thats_?
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm just going to remove the nvidia driver and see if it happens again from the panel plasmoid
<quassel208> But from my opion the regressions possible can come from qt4.5
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> quassel208: please declare variables before you use them
<apachelogger> I have no clue what you are talking about
<quassel208> variables? dont use hard words, englisch is not my main lauguge
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> quassel208: write a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<quassel208> But can I downgrade Qt to 4.4 ?
<apachelogger> no
<quassel208> Then I could test it for real
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please hold me, I am lagging away
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger
<quassel208> isnt Qt 4.4 in intrepid ?
<a|wen> quassel208: you need to explain what you think is wrong ... just saying regressions doesn't help; we need to know what
 * a|wen takes a firm grip on apachelogger's arm
<quassel208> I think the regressions can be caused because kubuntu used Qt 4.5
<quassel208> Qt 4.5 is for kde4.3 and 4.2 used Qt 4.4
<a|wen> quassel208: which regressions?
<apachelogger> a|wen, Nightrose: I kinda imagine this like skydiving ;-)
<quassel208> in Kde
<a|wen> quassel208: you need to be specific
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: have we got any break-through regarding the kickoff focus issue; saw you changed it to triaged
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: nah, I just do that when the upstream bug is confirmed
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: oh okay ... just hoped :)
<JontheEchidna> since supposedly that means upstream has enough info needed to fix the bug
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what do you think about using tar.lzma?
 * apachelogger is obviously biased, but thinks that he would have to lag a lot less if he had to upload less than 315 MiB
<a|wen> apachelogger: no objections if the tools support it ... though i'd rate smaller .deb sizes higher
<apachelogger> a|wen: you'd just need to do testing for the .debs
<apachelogger> I would assume kde-l10n-* could decrease in size with lzma
<apachelogger> anyway, the dpkg tools all support lzma AFAIK, soyuz just doesn't yet
<apachelogger> but the latter is nothing we couldn't fix with some lobbying
<quassel208> Anyway I going run pcbsd any of those days to see if its not that messed up. like ubuntu will fix those regressions ( And I bet they are reported )
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> I thought we were already using orig.lzma with amarok, so what doesn't soyuz support?
<JontheEchidna> (iirc they got rid of the dpkg-predepends requirement for publishing a few days ago)
<a|wen> lzma for karmic +1 ... some more room on the cd is always needed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, we can only do that because the origs are within another tar, since the amarok tarball includes 2 tarballs nowadays
<jefferai> apachelogger: what's the issue?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right tar.lzma
<jefferai> why can't you upload taglib-extras?
<apachelogger> jefferai: because I'd like to have the long-term solution of having it inside the kdesupport package ... which by the way is also a lot less work
<jefferai> apachelogger: ok...go fix it
<jefferai> cause, I don't know how  :-)
<apachelogger> meeeeeh :P
<jefferai> exactly
<jefferai> I can *try* to fix it
<apachelogger> I haz to fix the kubuntu l10n first
<jefferai> Actually, I know how
<jefferai> I know the theory of it
<jefferai> But I wasn't aware it actually caused an issue for anyone
<jefferai> Riddell said taglib-extras was already packaged
<jefferai> for jaunty users
<apachelogger> neon is only available on $current-stable ... i.e. intrepid right now
<apachelogger> anyway, I'll give fixing the compile a try ... I am dead in the water due to massive kde-l10n uploads anyway ;-)
<jefferai> yeah, but isn't it pretty easy to take riddell's package and just recompile it for intrepid?
<apachelogger> jefferai: for neon it still comes down to more work than having it within kdesupport
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> I'll try to fix it today
<apachelogger> jefferai: k, thx :)
<JontheEchidna> yay, ktorrent uploaded
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why kde-l10n-* packaged in a single package?
<apachelogger> jefferai: if(taglib_SOURCE_DIR)
<apachelogger>    set(TAGLIB_INCLUDES ${taglib_SOURCE_DIR}/taglib)
<apachelogger>    set(TAGLIB_LIBRARIES tag)
<apachelogger> else(taglib_SOURCE_DIR)
<gnomefreak> s/single/meta
<jefferai> apachelogger: what about it?
<apachelogger> jefferai: that ought to be enough
<jefferai> feel free to commit if you've got it working :-)
<apachelogger> well, the includes are wrong
<jefferai> yes
<vorian> gnomefreak: it's not ....
<jefferai> it'll actually be more like, the top-level CMakeLists.txt defines a variable
<gnomefreak> vorian: not from the looks of it in the *-changes mailing list
<jefferai> if it's defined, use the taglib stuffe
<jefferai> else
<jefferai> findpackage
<gnomefreak> it lists each locale
<apachelogger> that is flawed IMHO
<vorian> 04/07/09|05:59 < gnomefreak> is there a reason why kde-l10n-* packaged in a single package?
<apachelogger> jefferai: if /taglib is available it will have the appropriate variable in cmakecaceh
<gnomefreak> vorian: only  happens with kubuntu
<vorian> you asked why it was in a single package
<vorian> i said it was not
<apachelogger> jefferai: so taglib_SOURCE_DIR ought to be the more precise check
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> vorian: why its not in a meta package
<vorian> if you already knew this, why ask the question>
<gnomefreak> vorian: forgot the not
<vorian> gnomefreak: because that's how upstream ships it
<Riddell> gnomefreak: there's something about 400MB source packages I find off putting
<gnomefreak> Riddell: makes sence
<vorian> that would take 12 hours to upload
<vorian> :P
<Riddell> gnomefreak: that very first kubuntu release was almost delayed because of a bug in the 400MB kde-i18n package, each compile takes many hours
 * gnomefreak didnt know upstream shipped it that way :)
<apachelogger> jefferai: anyway, about the actual includes ... maybe taglib's cmakelists should export the value as TAGLIB_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES, then findtaglib just needs to loop through the entries and make sure the prefix is correct
<jefferai> maybe
<jefferai> I'll play with it
<apachelogger> aye aye :)
<Riddell> so I decided to ship it split up after that.  upstream followed with KDE 4.  Debian still puts it into a single massive tar poor souls
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> well, it makes sense to a certain degree
<apachelogger> almost everything is the same (read: everything but name), so except the name is wrong, you will probably have to upload all of them anyway
<apachelogger> and then you have to consider that uploading one big file is faster than uploading loads of smaller files ... same applies for building
<gnomefreak> thats true but uploading one big one im not sure it is faster than single
 * gnomefreak dreams of small packages to build and upload
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: connection establishing and closing takes quite some time for 3*50 files
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: true
<apachelogger> not to mention the gpg check :P
<seele> apachelogger: regarding amarok-nightly http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146211/
<apachelogger> that looks broken, doesn't it ;-)
<apachelogger> seele: dpkg --force-overwrite $DEBFILE
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: wow
<rickspencer3> I've got like two screens of change mail from you!
<seele> apachelogger: thanks, looks like that worked
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: beware my allmighty script powas ;-)
<rickspencer3> :)
<apachelogger> seele: I also triggered a kdebase rebuild, ultimately that should resolve the issue for others as well
<vorian> apachelogger: what was the re-upload of l10n about?
 * vorian is kinda lost as of late
<apachelogger> vorian: we were fetching the kde3 translations of the desktop files, rather than the kde4 ones
<vorian> oh, ouch
<vorian> did ye fixor the scripts?
<Quintasan> hello
<Quintasan> quassel really should eat 150mbs of RAM?
<jussi01> Quintasan: always :P
<Quintasan> oh god, I don't like this
<Quintasan> it takes 15 seconds for window to show up
<Quintasan> I wonder why KDE start's lagging like hell when I leave my computer running
<Quintasan> starts*
<Quintasan> I think it's wrong for irc client to use ~150mbs of RAM :/
<claydoh> Apparently kubuntuforums is hosted on http://www.smfforfree.com/
 * claydoh still hasn't gotten hold of the owner
<claydoh> at least now i know who to contact if it goes down again
<apachelogger> vorian: the scripts don't due that, the debian/rules was wrong
 * apachelogger ponders moving get-desktop to kde4.mk
<apachelogger> should be just as invokable as if it was inside rules
<apachelogger> just that it is central controlled
<apachelogger> vorian: but I noticed another issue, get_prev doesn't like it when launchpad got a package page but no actual package to dget
<apachelogger> not sure what is best to fix that, since he unavilabliliy needs to get passed down the whole stream
<apachelogger> or eventually I could just throw an exception and catch it in get_prev itself
<apachelogger> we'll see
<Riddell> ok, got the .desktop translate from .po files patch working
<a|wen> yay ... that's half the way
<Riddell> a|wen: it's about 1/4 of the way
<Riddell> apachelogger did another 1/4 with changing to kde 4 files for the desktop .po files
 * a|wen packs the optimism away again
<Riddell> a|wen: take it out, we're still 1/2 way there :)
<a|wen> but we're getting in the right direction
<a|wen> yay :)
<Riddell> next I need to update the list of desktop .po files we care about and update the kde-l10n-xx packages to include those
<a|wen> we really need to manually specify all the .desktop files we care about?
<Riddell> then we need to made sure launchpad does the right thing and poke Arne when it doesn't
<a|wen> that seems kind of stupid; shouldn't it just import translations from the desktop file while stripping ... and then apply them later
<Riddell> oh and we need to make sure all the KDE packages actually produce desktop_xxx.pot files which match what upstream uses
<Riddell> a|wen: it's mostly that launchpad needs to be told when new templates arrive which packages they belong to
<nixternal> hey, OpenWeek is coming up. I added an Intro to KDE 4 session per request, if you are interested in running a session, add it to ->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<a|wen> Riddell: oh ... still seems like a lot of work doing all that for little benefit
<Riddell> it is, that's why I havn't done it before, but our hand has been forced
<Riddell> I just wish it had been forced more than three weeks before release
<a|wen> those things should have been done in the beginning when there was lots of time to find problems
<a|wen> i wonder how many other packages that might end up suffer from missing translations in jaunty due to this
<apachelogger> Riddell: as I stated yesterday, that change, at this point in development process would completely qualify for revert
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a|wen got a point there
<apachelogger> we need to change kde-l10n-* to fetch deskto_$foo.po files for every non-core KDE part
<apachelogger> that is all of extragear (amarok, k3b, possibly digikam..) as well as everything else (e.g. knetworkmanager)
<apachelogger> + in case Quassel carries translations of it's desktop file, which is probably the case, those also get removed (and we don't even have an easy way to make po files from)
<apachelogger> so someone really wants to look into that
<a|wen> apachelogger: if that is true, this change should have broken each and every application with a desktop file which is just imported from debian
<apachelogger> and all that thinking made me eve stronger belive in a revert
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm looking into that now
<apachelogger> a|wen: this only applies to main
<apachelogger> the mangler doesn't mangle universe AFAIK
<apachelogger> anyway
<a|wen> okay ... that is still a LOT of packages
 * apachelogger moves out for coffee
<apachelogger> a|wen: as I said, this kind of change at this point in the development process is simply invalid
<a|wen> apachelogger: i agree completely
<davmor2> Riddell: I got the kdeSudo from the plasmoid
<davmor2> for jockey
<Riddell> plasmoid?
<Riddell> oh, panel applet
<Riddell> that needs removed from the code then
<Riddell> davmor2: file a bug
<davmor2> Riddell: no probs
<davmor2> Riddell: what's the applet going to be called?
<Riddell> davmor2: applet?
<Riddell> jockey is called jockey
<davmor2> fair enough
<davmor2> Riddell: pitti is dealing with it :)
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: How goes?
<DaskreecH> hi sabdfl
<kishore> I recall there being a goal for jaunty to get rid of all of kde3
<kishore> what about openoffice-kde?
<davmor2> Riddell: what happens if you go to ftp://streams.videolan.org/streams-videolan/ogg/  and select a video and try and play it in dragon player
<DaskreecH> kishore: If you can get OO.o to work with KDE4 we will ship it
<davmor2> Riddell: Also why does dragon player tell me it needs loads of codecs to play ogg?
<kishore> DaskreecH: :)
<DaskreecH> Far as I know there is a single person who works on KDE-OO.o and they are employed by Novell with quite a few other things on their plaete so that's not likely to happen for a while
<DaskreecH> plate
<kishore> DaskreecH: So are kde3 libs gonna be shipped with jaunty? or is the integration not ging to be shipped by default?
<DaskreecH> kishore: Last I heard yes n behalf of K3b and OO.o
<kishore> ok
<Riddell> davmor2: doesn't seem to play from the ftp server
<Riddell> davmor2: it just does that regardless of what you're playing, it's not got any intelligence about it
<davmor2> Riddell: ah okay
<davmor2> Riddell: It does play on gnome and xubuntu just to let you know :)
<DaskreecH> davmor2: Works in the Dragon Kpart for Konqui :)
<Riddell> upstream bug I guess
<davmor2> Riddell: as long as it is not just me can I leave that one with you then please :)
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: How goes what?
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: Stuff?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Ahh...stuff :)  Quite busy with work at the moment....
<freinhard> connected my laptop to a wired network (in addition to a running wlan connection), looks like the network widget causes a plasma crash? http://dpaste.com/25688/
<DaskreecH> Ok :-)
<apachelogger> freinhard: does indeed look like it, poke sebas
 * apachelogger find it still weird that widgets can make plasma go down
<sebas> It's not weird at all
<sebas> Only C++ widgets can
<sebas> freinhard: if it's current trunk, a backtrace would be useful
<apachelogger> sebas: well, I still think that it shouldn't happen ... much like the whole one-process-per-tab thing in browsers
<freinhard> sebas: damn, i knew it ;)
 * freinhard installs tons of dbg packages
<sebas> We can also just fix those crashers
 * sebas notes that the networkmanager plasmoid is only a random snapshot of an unreleased alpha
<sebas> freinhard: if it's not very a very recent snapshot, the bt is probably not useful
<apachelogger> jjesse: is the dell mini 9 worth its money?
<freinhard> maybe it's because i installed Riddell's evil networkmanager plasmoid ;)
<freinhard> sebas: nope, jaunty, 4.2.2
<apachelogger> sebas: well, the problem is with 3rd party c++ widgets that do that ... especially if they are poorly maintained ;-)
<sebas> freinhard: there is no networkmanager plasmoid in 4.2.2, so it's gotta be a snapshot from KDE's playground
<sebas> apachelogger: that's why third parties should write them in javascript or python or ruby
<apachelogger> hehe, hopefully they do :)
<freinhard> sebas: r948596
<freinhard> sebas: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<sebas> good, that's the latest rev
<sebas> It doesn't crash here in that case btw
<freinhard> but it does here, and it's reproduceable. plug the cable=> crash. plasma won't start until i unplug it.
<sebas> reproducable is good :)
<freinhard> is there a dbg metapackage?
<apachelogger> kdebase-workspace-dbg
<freinhard> apachelogger: that one didn't pull in kdelib5-dbg ?
<jjesse> apachelogger: sorry was afk
<apachelogger> hm
<jjesse> apachelogger: yes i love my dell min, i use it all the time especially when i travel (which i do a ton for my job) and i take notes in conferences and other mtgs on it
<jjesse> it is very solid and very stable
<apachelogger> freinhard: maybe it the dependency was lifted ... please report a bug though, in case it was accidental
<apachelogger> jjesse: I am wondering if we get a discount for working on the OS ;-)
 * apachelogger just realized that he doesn't have much of a usecase for the mini 9 right now :S
<apachelogger> oh well, lets ask the universal decision maker
<apachelogger> jjesse: thanks for the info :)
<jjesse> apachelogger: would have been nice if we got a discount
<jjesse> apachelogger: i wouldn't code on it, or write a lot of docbook stuff
<jjesse> apachelogger: but i watch a lot of movies, take notes in confrences/meettings
 * apachelogger would be most interested in creating kubuntu-mobile or whatever the correct naming would be nowadays
<freinhard> apachelogger: should kdebase-workspace-dbg depend on kdelibs-dbg? i've no idea.
<apachelogger> freinhard: it did at some point
<apachelogger> and it makes sense IMHO
<JontheEchidna> heh, cmake stayed at 2% for an entire kdelibs build
<JontheEchidna> bug maybe?
<apachelogger> maybe
<DaskreecH> hi kubotu
<kubotu> evening DaskreecH
<JontheEchidna> ~order pepsi
 * kubotu slides pepsi down the bar to JontheEchidna
<DaskreecH> IS there a kteatimer or something of the sort in KDE4?
<Mamarok> DaskreecH: Tea Cooker?
<Mamarok> actually plasma-widget-teacooker
<freinhard> sebas: i guess that one isn't usefull yet? http://dpaste.com/25739/
 * freinhard needs dbg symbols for plasma_applet_networkmanagement.so
<DaskreecH> Ah neat ok :) Thanks Mamarok
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9dWMhSJq0c
<apachelogger> Nightrose: next time we meet we will so go out skaning :P
<apachelogger> +k somehwere
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to create a list of additional desktop file pos we need to download from KDE SVN?
<apachelogger> I suppose at least plasma-widget-network-manager, amarok and k3b
<apachelogger> digikam
<apachelogger> kipi-plugins
<apachelogger> Riddell: really, we should revert the pkgbinarymangler change, all this feels way to dangerous of missing something
<apachelogger> ...kpackagekit
<apachelogger> ktorrent
<apachelogger> quassel needs haxx0ring to get it work
<DaskreecH> jjesse: Which did you choose? gwibber or choqok ?
<jjesse> DaskreecH: i use choqok
 * DaskreecH pastes rickspencer3-afk to the floor
<DaskreecH> jjesse: Ah yeah I kinda settled on that as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think canonical would sponsor a netbook so I can kick-off kubuntu-netbook?
<Arminius_> hi
<Arminius_> anyone? :)
<blizzz> hi Arminius_ (don't count on me, i have only few clues either)
<Arminius_> ah well on the main chan they hadn't either ^^
 * DaskreecH missed it. What are we talking about?
<Arminius_> well I got a big bug... and don't know if it's one...
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385280
<Arminius_> I tried updating from KDE 4.1 to 4.2 (via konsole)
<Arminius_> and I get that response
<Arminius_> it asks me to remove critical packages
<Arminius_> isn't that some huge bug?
<Arminius_> (on the main chan, they didn't know)
<mprice> Arminius, how did you upgrade to 4.2?
<mprice> which repository did you use?
<Arminius_> I didn't yet, but I added a source... just a sec
<Arminius_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu
<Arminius_> that one
<Arminius_> I started the update but when it asked me to remove those critical packages, I stopped..;
<mprice> try sudo apt-get upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<mprice> see what that does
<Arminius_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 67 not upgraded.
<Arminius_> (I had done that already)
<mprice> hmm............
<Arminius_> yeah, told myself the same thing ;)
<Arminius_> so, tried to ask the experts ^^
<Arminius_> :)
<Arminius_> I guess no answer means I got a big problem ;)
<DaskreecH> What version is it going to?
<Arminius_> from 4.1 to 4.2
<DaskreecH> apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<Arminius_> ok sec
<Arminius_> Installed: 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1.1
<Arminius_>  Candidate: 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<Arminius_> should I copy the rest too?
<rbrunhuber> Hi, I just tried to download the kubuntu jaunty beta over the de.archive.ubuntu.com url stated on the beta page but i get a 404.
 * jpds wonders 'Since when Kubuntu was a folk of Ubuntu': http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Variants
<jpds> rbrunhuber: The ISOs should be served from de.releases.ubuntu.com
<jpds> ...which is broken. Awesome.
<rbrunhuber> jpds: http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/9.04/ also 404s
<jpds> rbrunhuber: Ja, see: http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/bye/
<jpds> rbrunhuber: I'll try and get someone to change the DNS to point to another mirror.
<jpds> rbrunhuber: In the mean time, pick a mirror from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors and go.
<Arminius_> jpds I guess I shouldn't ask you if you got any idea how to fix my bug? :s
<rbrunhuber> I was so daring to add the following text to the beta page: (broken!!!, please try another mirror till sorted out)
<jpds> Arminius_: No sorry, not sure what the problem is there.
<jpds> rbrunhuber: Which beta page?
<rbrunhuber> jpds : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu#preview
<Arminius_> ok jpds , maybe another day someone will know the answer
<Arminius_> bye to all ;)
<Arminius_> cu
<jpds> rbrunhuber: Good idea.
<tsimpson> jpds: it doesn't say it's a fork
<tsimpson> oh, yes it does, in the image
<jpds> rbrunhuber: http://de2.releases.ubuntu.com/
<rbrunhuber> jpds : this url does not server kubuntu images
<jpds> rbrunhuber: http://de2.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ ?
<rbrunhuber> jpds : my bad just figured it out. How official is this mirror?
<jpds> rbrunhuber: Very, if it has a *.releases.u.c address.
<rbrunhuber> jpds : just changing it.
<rbrunhuber> jpds: done
<rbrunhuber> jpds: thanks for your help
<jpds> rbrunhuber: Keine Probleme.
<rbrunhuber> jpds: is my english so bad or did you guess from the de mirror that i'm from germany? are you from germany?
<jpds> rbrunhuber: When you joined the channel: "rbrunhuber [n=Miranda@...einsundeins.de] has joined #kubuntu-devel"
<jpds> :)
<rbrunhuber> jpds: so where are you from?
<jpds> London.
 * kb9vqf is getting mad at the amd64 LiveCD
<kb9vqf> Any ideas why the remastered CD would reboot the system just as it displays the graphical boot menu?
<kb9vqf> This only happens under AMD64
<kb9vqf> I can't get any debug messages (very annoying)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-08
<Riddell> apachelogger: list of desktop translation files we need is now in pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> apachelogger: sponsor a netbook.  not sure but worth a shot, ask rick to see if he can do anything
<jjesse> question on kontact:  if i suspend/resume kontact loses it connection to gmail and the only reason i can get it to sync back to gmail is to close kontact and open it back up, any thoughts?
<jjesse> apachelogger: if you don't get anyone to sponser your netbook, i will test as much as i can on my mini 9.... i'm already running jaunty on it
<jjesse> question:  running jaunty i have not seen any update notification coming my way, only way i know there is update is to run apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<Riddell> jjesse: do you have update-notifier-kde running?
<jjesse> Riddell: don't know how would i check?
<Riddell> ps -ef | grep update-notifer-kde
<jjesse> hrmm no i don't
<Riddell> jjesse: do you have  /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so  ?
<jjesse> wonder why
<Riddell> you may not if you upgraded from intrepid
<jjesse> nope i don't, and i did upgrade from intrepid
<Riddell> jjesse: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-qt4-dbus  should sort it
<Riddell> I hope mvo has fixed that upgrade bug
<jjesse> wow getting all kinds of apport crashes now that that python-qt4-dbus is reinstalled
<kb9vqf> Any ideas why the remastered CD would reboot the system just as it displays the graphical boot menu?
<kb9vqf> Or, who knows more about the LiveCD boot than I do? ;-)
<freinhard> kmail does not depend on akonadi?
<jjesse> intersting amarok is now reporting i need to install the mpeg plugins, but when i go install it, i'm told it is installed already
<jjesse> wow i must have had a lot of crashes that i didn't know about before reinstalling python-qt4-dbus
<kb9vqf> in case anyone in the future wonders how to fix the LiveCD problem: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=44&func=view&catid=3&id=1066
 * kb9vqf wonders why reconstructor is SO buggy
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I'm uploading the completed Jaunty KDE3.5 AMD64 image to my website now...what should I do next to get them (or links to them) onto the Kubuntu website?
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: reconstructor is FOSS ?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Yes.  It's not part of the LiveCD though, just used to create it
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: It's all written in Python
<DaskreecH> There's your problem right there
 * DaskreecH trolls
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: ???
<DaskreecH> :)
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Ahh....don't like Python.  Me either :)
<kb9vqf> C
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: You are planning on serving them from your server ?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: If I could get them on the Kubuntu mirrors, that would be best.  Otherwise, I don't have another option
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: other than to serve them from here
<DaskreecH> ok probably want to put up a torrents as well
<DaskreecH> a set of
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Good point.  Will anyone here be able to help seed?  I only have 150k up
<DaskreecH> Sure I'll help seed
 * kb9vqf looks into ktorrent's abilities
<DaskreecH> :-)
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I'll try to get torrents up in the next hour or so, if all goes well.
<DaskreecH> poke #ubuntu-motu and ask about torrent.ubuntu.com
<kb9vqf> Daskreech:  I wonder if we can reclaim some of the people who jumped over to OpenSUSE and Debian
<DaskreecH> Meh :)
<DaskreecH> doesn't make much of a difference if they don't help out
<DaskreecH> If we can get people more involved I'll count it as a win
<DaskreecH> as it stands right now Kubuntu is the whipping boy for bad things in KDE Distro land
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Well, that's what you get for running bleeding edge software ;-)
<DaskreecH> Kubuntu isn't really bleeding edge :) Certainly rough enough to bruise
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Yeah, really it was more of an image thing because KDE4.0 wasn't mature upstream, I guess.
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: So the earliest adopter got the worst press
<DaskreecH> Yeah but we didn't ship KDE 4.0 at any time
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Oops, I meant 4.1
<DaskreecH> Fedora did
<DaskreecH> and everyone blamed Kubuntu
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Odd.
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Users. :-)
<DaskreecH> Yeah that's what I mean by Whipping boy
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Gotcha
<DaskreecH> Ubuntu's clim to fame is polishing up things for first time users
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: You know, that's what brought me over to Kubuntu from Fedora.  That and the wonderful Debian package management system
<DaskreecH> Kubuntu doesn't get near the same amount of care or manpower despite having a very large chunk of users of the the Ubuntu Family install base
<DaskreecH>  If we have more users and less people working on the polish it means little
<DaskreecH> Things like mentioning KDE on ubuntu's brainstorm means it's instantly going to go into negative votes isn't helping
<DaskreecH> Jackalope looks very nice though
<DaskreecH> and having a KDE3 release will assuade people who are wary about KDE4
<DaskreecH> Hopefully they will see the need to help with KDE3 and can jump in and help you out
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I would really appreciate some help
<DaskreecH> Participation is really what makes FOSS strong. Having options open to you but electing to choose none of them unless someone hands them out doesn't accomplish anything
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: Make sure to put contact info on  the KDE3 CD announcement
<DaskreecH> A wiki page helps too
<kb9vqf> Yeah, good points again.  I'll try to get a Wiki page on KDE3.5 together tomorrow
<kb9vqf> I'm a bit new to this whole release thing still ;-)
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: :-) Yeah there are always little things to tweak but see if you can get at least one other independent seeder and perhaps the ubuntu server as a tracker
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I have the i386 torrent started.  Here's the link: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-i386.torrent
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Let me know if it works, then I'll add the amd64 one
<DaskreecH> Doesn't work
<DaskreecH> what are you using as a tracker?
<DaskreecH> Or better what's your Net facing IP address?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Rats.  I'm 66.114.178.133, trying to use the ubuntu tracker
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: You know, I bet I forgot my firewall ports
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: It's been a long time since I've used bittorrent
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Be right back
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: It's not letting me...says the file is unauthorized
<DaskreecH> You uploaded the torrent to t.u.c ?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Nope--maybe you'd better step me through this :-)
<kb9vqf> Just a high level howto, if you don't mind
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: What is T.U.C.?
<DaskreecH> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.utorrent.com/documentation/make-a-torrent/&ei=hSzcSfEZoo22B4DJxYUN&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNEPhAyVq4rdmtb2Lz_xEpvZyp661A
<DaskreecH> Bloody google
<DaskreecH> www.utorrent.com/documentation/make-a-torrent/
<DaskreecH> torrentfreak.com/how-to-create-a-torrent/
<DaskreecH> torrent.ubuntu.com
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: That's what I did
<DaskreecH> t.u.c
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: The problem is the tracker is rejecting my file
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I am already using (or trying to use) torrent.ubuntu.com
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I guess what I am asking instead, is "how do I get the file authorized"
<DaskreecH> Yeah I saw that but they need the .torrent to act as tracker
<DaskreecH> #ubuntu-motu
<DaskreecH> I'm downloading from you BTW
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: So my ports are open and it's working OK (except the tracker)?
<DaskreecH> I'll leave it up until the announcement goes live
<DaskreecH> Right
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: OK.  I'll ask on #ubuntu-motu about the tracker then
<DaskreecH> Cool
<kb9vqf> I'll also send the amd64 link when I have it :-)
<DaskreecH> kk
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Here's the AMD64 link: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-amd64.torrent
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I had to delete and restart the i386 torrent because I accidentally entered an incomplete tracker URL, so if you could re-download the i386 torrent file it should be fixed
 * kb9vqf feels like an idiot
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I have yet to hear from anyone on #ubuntu-motu about getting the file authorized, though
<DaskreecH> ok
<kb9vqf> Thanks for seeding, BTW.
<kb9vqf> If you feel like it, try booting one of the images up under VirtualBox or something and let me know what you think...
<DaskreecH> ok
<DaskreecH> I'm going to feel like an alien
<kb9vqf> ?
<DaskreecH> I jumped to KDE 4 a little pre KDE 4.0
<DaskreecH> I attenended the release event so I wanted an idea what it was like
<kb9vqf> Ahh...it'll be like going back in time :-)
<DaskreecH> I've been using it ever since to pick out stuff and submit bugs etc. But up till KDE 4.1.1 everytime I went on a KDE3 machine I'd really really miss KDE3
<DaskreecH> after that though I really couldn't imagine using KDE3 again it has better polish but KDE4 feels so much more functional
<DaskreecH> I'm going to be going up to old apps and old friends and touching them like they are in a museum :)
<kb9vqf> A little nostalgia never hurt anyone ;-)
<DaskreecH> Yeah :) PLus the polish stuff is going to be nice as well
<DaskreecH> Just going to feel very strange
<freinhard> glatzor: got my mail?
<glatzor> freinhard, hello. sorry, I am not about any mail from you.
<glatzor> freinhard, how can I help you?
<freinhard> glatzor: used the lp webiterface
<freinhard> glatzor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146808/
<glatzor> thanks freinhard.
<glatzor> freinhard, I will have a look at it in some minutes. In the future I would suggest to use Launchpad and open a bug agains packagekit.
<glatzor> freinhard, this helps a lot to notforget things
<Quintasan> yhj
<Riddell> quiet here the day
<a|wen> not much going on, no
<jussi01> seems quiet everywhere today...
<jussi01> lull before the storm I say
<a|wen> Riddell: did you have time to look at the changes in kdebase-workspace in bzr ... they are starting to pile up
<Riddell> a|wen: oh no, let me do that
<a|wen> :)
<mvo> if someone has a system (e.g. a virtual machine) that can reproduce #348704 I would like to generate a patch that tries to figure out at what stage the symlink goes missing. but as I can not reproduce it, I would need help
<Riddell> mvo: how would you generate a patch?
<Riddell> mvo: by the way I found testing in a chroot doesn't work at all
<mvo> Riddell: I would add code to update-manager that monitors the file in each step that dpkg takes to figure out when its there and when it vanishes (yes, I'm desperate :)
<mvo> how do you mean? it does not work at all in a chroot?
<a|wen> mvo: are we sure it vanishes ... don't it just never get created for python2.6
<Riddell> mvo: I don't remember the exact error but it moaned about something when I tried a chroot
<mvo> a|wen: its part of dpkg -L python-qt4-dbus
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, kdebase-workspace and kubuntu-default-settings need sponsoring
<mvo> a|wen: it may still be never created, but even that could be monitored
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: already poked Riddell again about kdebase-workspace :)
<mvo> Riddell: this bug really concerns me (because its probably more than just python-qt4-dbus that is potentially affected) so I would love to nail it down
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: oh ;-)
<Riddell> mvo: your concern is appreciated, it's pretty important for us
<Riddell> mvo: I'll do an intrepid install and upgrade and check the problem still exists
<mvo> there were a bunch of other python problem that got fixed since, so there is a chance
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace uploaded
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: ^^ :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: good work tracking down branch fixes there
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> I hadn't even noticed some of those bugs until I saw the patches
<JontheEchidna> namely the krunner combobox scrollbar background bug
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't suppose you've seen a fix for kickoff not in focus by default?
<JontheEchidna> nope, but I've heard rumblings that it could be a kwin problem
<a|wen> if you run plasma without kwin it works according to the upstream bug ... i've already looked through all code-changes between 4.2.1 and 4.2.2 for kickoff so i know it is not a kickoff specific issue
 * a|wen will be out for a bit
<JontheEchidna> wha, I thought I committed those other k-d-s changes
<JontheEchidna> I guess I never pushed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I just pushed a few more k-d-s changes to bzr, sorry 'bout that
 * Quintasan forgot what he was translating yesterday
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's why I prefer bzr checkout over bzr branch :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll have a go at kdegraphics a bit later today. There's a few packaging bugs and a patch that we want. I'll also track down branch fixes while I'm at it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're the man
<kb9vqf> Riddell: real quick, how should I go about getting links to the KDE3.5 livecds on the Kubuntu page?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: coincidentally that used to be the comment of my old GPG identity :P
<Riddell> kb9vqf: ask me or ryanakca
<Riddell> kb9vqf: I'd like to test it myself first before putting it on the website, but I'm pretty busy today
<Arminius_> the kubuntu devels, my last hope!
<Arminius_> I got a big bug in updating Kubuntu Intrepid from KDE 4.1 to 4.2 and neither #kubuntu nor #kde has any idea...
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385280
<Quintasan> Arminius_: I had similar problems, I removed all the packages, refreshed the package list and installed them once again.
<Arminius_> removed all the packages???? :o :o :o
<Arminius_> isn't that dangerous?
<Quintasan> I mean KDE packages :D
<Arminius_> ah
<Arminius_> and how do you?
<Arminius_> what lines did you put into konsole?
<Arminius_> and is that a bug?
<Riddell> Arminius_: dist-upgrade isn't a supported method for upgrading between releases
<Quintasan> Arminius_: use aptitude and seach for packages like kdm and kdebase-workspace
<Arminius_> ok
<DaskreecH> !upgrade | Arminius_
<ubottu> Arminius_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
 * Quintasan thought he is using experimental repo
<Arminius_> DeskreecH that is for updating Kubuntu not KDE or am I wrong?
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: Just saying thats the way to do the upgrade from one Release to another
<Arminius_> ah ok :)
<Arminius_> for kdm I got no matches on Adept
<Arminius_> and
<Arminius_> oh
<Arminius_> looks good
<Arminius_> wait
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: wait
<Arminius_> ok?
<DaskreecH> You are going from Ibex to Jackalope or just installing New KDE on Ibex?
<Arminius_> trying to update from KDE 4.1 to 4.2 on Ibex,  KRandRTray is that the one to isntall?
<Arminius_> upgrade I mean
<Quintasan> anyone has a package of konversation kde4 port?
<Riddell> Arminius_: oh, 4.2 for intrepid
<Arminius_> yeah
<Arminius_> isn't that recommended?
<Riddell> Arminius_: what happens if you   apt-get install kdelibs5  ?
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: You should be able to just turnon unsupported updates and remove the other repo and it should work
<Arminius_> sec
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385985
<Arminius_> I get this
<Arminius_> is KDE 4.2 unsupported? :o
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: You didn't seem to have that worry when using a external repo :)
<Arminius_> which one?
<Arminius_> sorry I'm a bit new to kubuntu so I might make some mistakes and sound a bit dumb...
<Quintasan> Arminius_: can you try removing kdm with kdebase-workspace along with dependencies and then installing it once more?
<Quintasan> I tried upgrading on Intrepid and I needed to remove all KDE related packages
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: The one you were trying to install from before
<DaskreecH> Arminius_: Welcome to Kubuntu!!
<DaskreecH> :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Arminius_> well :) I don't really had a look ^^ just dont want to mess up the system
<Arminius_> ok giving it a try
<Arminius_> just a sec...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdegraphics ready in bzr
<Riddell> Arminius_: what do you have in your sources.list ?
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1385941
<Arminius_> ok started an upgrade
<Arminius_> hope it will work...
<Arminius_> I have to relog to make it work right?
<Riddell> Arminius_: upgrade?  how?
<Arminius_> via adpet
<Arminius_> removed the source I added
<Arminius_> that made all those problems
<Arminius_> and then updated Kde workspace
<Arminius_> there was no kdm I could find
<Arminius_> hope it will work...
<Arminius_> brb...
<Quintasan> you removed: kubuntu-members-kde4 right?
<Arminius_> hem I don't know
<Arminius_> don't think
<Arminius_> wait
<Arminius_> checking
<Arminius_> there is no such package...
<Riddell> Arminius_: oh, you need backports
<Riddell> uh oh
<administrator_> I back
<administrator_> what should I add as packages sources?
<Riddell> administrator_: backports
<administrator_> and which ones?
<Arminius_> backports are those things you edit in sources right?
<Riddell> Arminius_: yes, uncomment the intrepid-backports line in sources.list
<Arminius_> ok sec
<Arminius_> ok uncommented
<Arminius_> trying again...
<Arminius_> so what should I search for now?
<Riddell> Arminius_: still got kubuntu-members-kde4 in sources.list ?
<Riddell> try a dist upgrade again
<Arminius_> but I thought that dist upgrade wasn't for KDE?
<Riddell> Arminius_: it's not for upgrading between Kubuntu releases.  new KDE releases should be fine.  I just misunderstood what you were trying to do at first
<Quintasan> Hmm can anyone see Semantik in KMenu?
<Arminius_> ah ok
<Arminius_> thanks :)
<Arminius_> well I commented the kubuntu memebers kde
<Arminius_> 4
<Arminius_> thing out...
<Arminius_> was that right?
<Arminius_> or shouldn't it be?
<Riddell> Arminius_: not if you want KDE 4.2 :)
<Arminius_> lol ok
<Arminius_> uncommenting ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks like a bug, /usr/share/applications/kde4/semantik.desktop has no Exec= line
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, I'm going to fix it because it *looks* easy ;)
<Arminius_> Riddel, looks better now but still wants to remove some packages
<Arminius_> like kdebase-plasma and kdebase-workspace
<Arminius_> is that ok?
<Riddell> Quintasan: go for it!
<Arminius_> and python-plasma...
<Riddell> Arminius_: not ideal, pastebin the output?
<Arminius_> ok sec
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386007
<Arminius_> there :)
<Riddell> Arminius_: what happens with   apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin  ?
<Arminius_> sec
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386014
<Riddell> Arminius_: apt-get install libplasma3  ?
<Arminius_> sec :)
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386018
<Quintasan> How come I can't find *.desktop file in semantik
<Riddell> Arminius_: have you done   apt-get update ?
<Quintasan> ah
<Arminius_> I did but some time ago ^^
<Riddell> Arminius_: do it again
<Riddell> then see if libplasma3 installs
<Riddell> Quintasan: src/data/semantik.desktop ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: just found it :P
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386021
<Arminius_> small error during update
<Riddell> Arminius_: that's fine
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386022
<Arminius_> should I press Y or n?
<Arminius_> :s
<Riddell> Arminius_: hmm, no
<Riddell> Arminius_: apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin  ?
<Arminius_> ok I'll press n
<Arminius_> and do that ;)
<Arminius_> sec :)
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386027
<Arminius_> there :)
<Riddell> Arminius_: apt-get install kdepimlibs5  ?
<Riddell> (I'm afraid apt has this annoying habit of not always telling you where the problem is, you have to drill down into it)
<Riddell> Arminius_: also   apt-cache policy kdepimlibs5
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386032
<Riddell> Arminius_: apt-get install libical0  ?
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386033
<Arminius_> and http://www.pastebin.ca/1386034
<Arminius_> :s
<Quintasan> I'm sure removing your current KDE installation (not PURGING) would help :3
<Quintasan> I had same problem before
<Arminius_> sure?
<Riddell> ug, don't do that
<Arminius_> what would be the command line I would have to enter?
<Riddell> Arminius_: can you paste your sources.list again?
<Arminius_> ok
<Quintasan> I cant say for 100% but it helped me
<Arminius_> ok
<Riddell> libical0 should be in normal universe
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386036
<Arminius_> there :)
<Riddell> Arminius_: you need to uncomment the universe line
<Arminius_> ah ok sorry!
<Riddell> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arminius_> only universe or also multiverse?
<Arminius_> gonna try with both...
<Arminius_> ok loading :)
<Arminius_> ^^
<Riddell> mvo: ok, fresh upgrade done, link isn't there
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Just got your previous reply.  I can wait for you to take a look at the images (would prefer that, actually).  If you prefer torrent, I created a couple and Daskreech is seeding with me, so it might be faster
 * kb9vqf loves the morning commute :-P
<Arminius_> Riddell I got this http://www.pastebin.ca/1386040
<Arminius_> :s
<Riddell> Arminius_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386044
<Arminius_> should I press Y or n ? :)
<Riddell> Arminius_: go for it!
<Arminius_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ... Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<Riddell> Arminius_: yes
<Arminius_> ok thanks :)
<Arminius_> I guess compiz will be gone but I can reinstall later
<Arminius_> I heard that in KDE 4.2  the KDE effect are better than compiz are stabler, is that true?
<Quintasan> Arminius_: Depends on you graphics card :D
<Quintasan> my my, can someone tell how *.install files in debian/ work?
<Arminius_> ok
<kb9vqf> Quintasan: Very simply: they list the files to be installed, with full paths of the destination filenames
<kb9vqf> Quintasan: Anything specific you want to know? ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I think there is a little problem with your startkde fix
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: people going with dist-upgrade will still have gtk-qt-engine installed
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: I created a *.desktop file in debian/  I should put it in *.desktop file?
<Arminius_> (while I am waiting, I installed Qt, but couldn't find Qt creator in the package, is that normal?)
<Arminius_> apparently the update is gonna take a few minutes ;)
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: wrong, to *.install :P
<kb9vqf> Quintasan: What I usually do in that case is to put an "install -m644 debian/foo.desktop debian/<package-name>/destination/foo.desktop" line in debian/rules
<kb9vqf> Quintasan: I can look up the exact syntax
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: I knew there is something more elgant :P
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: thanks
<Riddell> Quintasan: you would be better patching the existing .desktop file
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm going to do it, but I wanted to try something diffrent :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum in fact I don't understand the fix, what's that supposed to change, since we drop the env script....
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you know where the kdebluetooth source is in svn?
<Tonio_> Riddell: trunk/playground/network/kbluetooth4/
<Riddell> hmm, no translations
<Riddell> mvo: anything else you need me to do with this upgrade?
<mvo> Riddell: this was a normal intrepid kubuntu install (alternate cd, live-cd?) and then a upgrade based on what instructions?
<mvo> Riddell: I will try to repoduce with exactly the same setup
<mvo> Riddell: and /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so is not there, but dpkg -L python-qt4-dbus lists it?
<Riddell> mvo: normal install from alternate CD then upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mvo: right (no /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so, dpkg -L python-qt4-dbus claims otherwise)
<mvo> Riddell: thanks, I will exactly this now
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum gtk-qt-engines recreates the script, got it now, so it only will force qtcurve if installed... well done :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for the doubt about the fix !
<mvo> Riddell: i386?
<Riddell> mvo: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: little problem with update-notifier-kde since xineplug_decode_ff.so path changed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm prompted to install libxine1-ffmpeg at every boot
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't there another way than giving he file full path ? that can become a pain to maintain....
<Riddell> Tonio_: pick another file  /usr/share/doc/libxine1-ffmpeg would do
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package status isn't enough ?
<Tonio_> installed or not ?
 * Quintasan just learned to use dpatch
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho that's the way you get the package status ??
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not checking the /var/lib/dpkg/info/$packagename.list file then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't that be more generic/simple ?
<Tonio_> agateau: since you worked out on that part recently, wouldn't that make sense for you doing this way ?
<Arminius_> ok :D process seems to be finished
<Arminius_> do I have to restart or just relog myself to "activate" the update?
<tsimpson> ArmedGeek: QtCreator isn't in intrepid (as it needs Qt4.5)
<tsimpson> erm Arminius_ not ArmedGeek ;)
<Arminius_> ah ok
<Arminius_> thanks :)
<Arminius_> a lot ;)
<tsimpson> the download from qtsoftware.com works fine though
<Arminius_> ok
 * tsimpson uses it
<Arminius_> I am just used to IDE / RAD
<Arminius_> so using designer insn't easy
<tsimpson> designer isn't an IDE
<tsimpson> it's a form designer
<Arminius_> yeah
<Arminius_> I was always used to Delphi's great RAD IDE
<Arminius_> ^^
<Arminius_> but Kylix and Lazarus are reaaaaaaaaaaally buggi
<Arminius_> tsimpsons after a KDE update do I have to reboot or just login/logout?
<tsimpson> just jogout/in
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> thanks
<Arminius_> brb ;=
<Arminius_> )
<administrator_> back
<Arminius_> update looks fine  just a problem
<Arminius_> I don't have any borders for my windows anymore...
<Arminius_> any idea why?
<tsimpson> did you have compiz installed?
<tsimpson> try running "kwin --replace" to get kwin running
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> yeah works now :)
<Arminius_> but will Kompiz not work anymore?
<Arminius_> but hey when I close the konsole it comes back to the old thing :s
<Arminius_> I mean showed it shortly but now I got the same problem again...
<tsimpson> compiz can work, but it sucks
<tsimpson> and what do you mean about konsole?
<Arminius_> well I started konsole
<Arminius_> I entered kwin --replace
<tsimpson> use alt-f2
<Arminius_> I answered X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<Arminius_> that shortcut doesn't work anymore :'(
<Arminius_>  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<Arminius_> Resource id:  0x4a000b5
<Arminius_> but the problem is solved
<Arminius_> then when I close console, the problem comes back...
<tsimpson> try with "kdeinit4_wrapper kwin --replace"
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<administrator_> back
<administrator_> sorry
<administrator_> completly blocked
<administrator_> :s
<agateau> Tonio_: It would be better from a maintenance point of view. I must confess I did not check if it were possible to do and just stuck to the existing code (sorry for the late answer, Quassel does not popup when i run kde trunk :/)
<Tonio_> agateau: and also we would then only need 2 parameters and not 3
<Tonio_> agateau: I'll submit the idea to Riddell :)
<Tonio_> agateau: for the moment I just statically fixed with the new path...
<agateau> Tonio_: sounds good
<Tonio_> hum, kopete notification actions seems to be broken here, nothing happens on click
<Tonio_> did someone notice this ?
 * Tonio_ calls for Mr Malone....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna ?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: works here
<Tonio_> Quintasan: oki that's just me then...
<reisi> has anyone noticed that on kubuntu-alternative-amd64.iso there are a lot of packages with corrupt hashes?
<reisi> for the jaunty beta i mean
<reisi> err actually it was caused because of read errors, false alarm
<a|wen> Tonio_: same problem for me with kopete notifications
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes checking for /var/lib/dpkg/info/$package.list is probably fine, but keep in mind we're two days from freeze so code changes should be minimal
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's a matter of 2 lins I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll write the patch toonight if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: for validation...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also have to spend time on kdesudo for one critical bug, as we have a command line option missing for kdesu compatibility
<Riddell> line 400 is where it gets used
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably have to fake it for now before doing this the right way
<Tonio_> Riddell: noted the line, I have to go right now... be back toonight
<Riddell> sign, back to > 500 unread e-mail messages
<Riddell> sigh
<davmor2> Riddell: could be worse could have another 0 on the end
<mvo> Riddell: *wooahh* I can reproduce it (the missing qt.so). that is half-way to the fix now (I hope!)
<Riddell> mvo: what did you have to do different?
<mvo> Riddell: followed your instructions step by step. before I was using a vmbuilder build image and a ubuntu install that I added kubuntu-desktop to
<blizzz> i have no sound in flash videos. is this a known bug?
<DaskreecH> blizzz: kill the nsplugin process and restart it that seems to fix it for me
<blizzz> DaskreecH: did not work here
<DaskreecH> WEll it nly happened to me last night so I'm not really expereinced with it :)
<DaskreecH> normally no sound works at all
<DaskreecH> not just flash
<blizzz> at least for amarok sound is not a problem here
<blizzz> some flash videos stop playing after few seconds
<DaskreecH> reinstall flash?
<blizzz> will try this
<blizzz> btw, sound works in dragon player for me
<blizzz> however, amarok and dragon suggest to install mpeg plugins, but clicking on "install selected" leads to the message that they are installed already
<DaskreecH> Riddell: what is valid for torrent.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> Tonio_: upon upgrade it will not force qtcurve on the user (I think at least) ... the problem is that we can't differ between left-over gtk-engine-qt and user-choice ... besides, update-manager recommends to nuke gtk-engine-qt because it dropped to universe AFAIK at least
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep, I re-read the patches and understood the purpose of it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: seems fine with me :)
<blizzz> reinstalling flash did not help, renaming .adobe either :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: re desktop file stuff - still I would feel uncomfortable if we forgot something
<apachelogger> Riddell: re sponsoring - which rick would that be? :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ohkay :)
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: If random other stuff is broken then you need to sort out the Sound system I think
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: rickspencer3 ?
<rickspencer3> yes?
<apachelogger> a) I am only doing fun stuff until someone implemented a long-term solution for all that translation mess
<Riddell> DaskreecH: how do you mean?
<DaskreecH> rickspencer3: :-)
<DaskreecH> Riddell: What torrents are allowed on torrent.ubuntu.com ?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: would you be the nice person I have to talk to in order to find out if canonical is willing to sponsor me some netbook so I can implement kubuntu-netbook?
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: yes
<DaskreecH> rickspencer3: Nice response time :) How's freeze crunch treating you?
<rickspencer3> rick.spencer@canonical.com
<Riddell> apachelogger: KDE 3 apps won't work, I'll just remove the X-Gettext-Domain from the .desktop files
<rickspencer3> send me your thoughts and I'll see if it's feasible
<apachelogger> *fixing kmail first*
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds sensible to me
<DaskreecH> Riddell: Would the jackalope KDE3 spin be allowed to be tracked there ?
<seaLne> amarok just recomended (the we gear and popup dialog thingy) i install a xine ffmpeg package i already had installed
<seaLne> what prompts it to suggest things?
<DaskreecH> the voices in the speakers
<Mamarok> :)
<Riddell> DaskreecH: I'm afraid not, no source
<Riddell> seaLne: that's update-notifier-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the dif for update-notifier-kde : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147125/
<Riddell> seaLne: you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<seaLne> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't be harmfull, but since we're that late, you decide wether you want it uploaded or not :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: I uploaded a fix for that one, quickly, should be fixed in update-notifier-kde 0.17
<Tonio_> seaLne: now writing a better fix for that not to happen again :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what he describe is the problem I mentionned you, with the suggestion to check the $package.list file instead
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks fine at a glance
<Tonio_> Riddell: building and testing...
<Tonio_> Riddell: another propper way would have been to use python-apt to check for package status... I may consider that later, but that's too much of a code change !
<tsimpson> Tonio_: while you're messing with update-notifier-kde, could you add this (one line) patch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/update-notifier-kde/trunk/revision/68
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I remember, python-apt has a "isInstalled" method...
<Riddell> Tonio_: i think I avoided that because it took too long using hard disk etc
<tsimpson> it stops apport from running without notification
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that, it is slow :) I know that well since I'm attempting to write a python app that performs dist-upgrade at shutdown....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a requirement in corporate environment (aka french parliament)
<Tonio_> works but *really* slow
<Tonio_> tsimpson: I see nothing harmfull in there, but that's somehow a feature change....
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I include that fix ?
<tsimpson> the apport "something has crashed, please click here..." message is only ever shown at startup, after that when an app crashes it goes straight to apport (possibly with kdesudo)
<tsimpson> so kdesudo pops up with some command the user may not know about and confuses them
<Tonio_> tsimpson: hum, imho, I prefer this way, indeed, but since we're very close to the freeze, I let the master decide whenever he wants the fix or not :)
<Tonio_> tsimpson: that's what we call in french a "hot potatoe transfert !"
<tsimpson> as far as I know, it differs from Ubuntu behaviour
<tsimpson> and it's odd for a average-joe user to see a box asking for their password with no notification of what it is or without performing some action to trigger it
<DaskreecH> Riddell: So Pirate bay then?
<a|wen> anybody else got the problem that no crash pop-ups is triggered what-so-ever ... just had kontact/kmail simply disappear
<Riddell> DaskreecH: that would work
<tsimpson> I remember having to change enabled=0 to enabled=1 in /etc/default/apport and restarting apport, but that's in Intrepid, not sure about Jaunty
<Riddell> tsimpson: I think that apport behaviour is the same as on ubuntu desktop.  at least it was when I implemented it
<a|wen> hmm, it is already enabled in /etc/default/apport
<tsimpson> Riddell: a user in here a few days ago said it was not, but I don't actually know
<tsimpson> but considering it can trigger a kdesudo dialog, I think it's best to have some user action trigger it IMO
<DaskreecH> Why is it when I click a deb from off the net it refuses to ask me for my password?
<sebas> It checks the username, if it's DaskreecH, it bugs out. For everybody else, it works. :)
<sebas> We put that in various parts all over KDE ;-)
<sebas> Keeps you off the dangerous streets in Kingston
<apachelogger> sebas: is a special plasma shell for netbooks planed?
<sebas> apachelogger: yes
<sebas> see one of aseigo's last blogs
<apachelogger> k, thx
<sebas> that'd be plasma-mid
<apachelogger> very confusing name though :)
<sebas> yeah, we might name it plama-ux ;)
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * blizzz suggests plasmb
<apachelogger> ewwww
<apachelogger> ewwwwww
<apachelogger> awful bug in the openoffice plugin I wrote in fall
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I'm a bit confused...Ubuntu can't track the torrent because there's no source?  KDE3 is still open source...what am I missing? :-)
<Tonio_> tsimpson, Riddell: I'm testing my changes.... I let you know decide what to do and then I can upload !
<Riddell> kb9vqf: strict compliance with GPL needs source ISOs distributed alongside the ISO (or a written offer for the same)
<Riddell> kb9vqf: in practice nobody will mind since the source is available in the repository, but it's not quite kosher
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Ahhh....I'll see if I can generate a source ISO.  If I do, can it then be "officially" tracked/hosted?
<Riddell> kb9vqf: probably not then either I'm afraid, I think they can only do torrents for things on releases.u.c and there's lots of approval needed to get on there (plus it's running out of space)
<kb9vqf> Riddell: OK.  We can still put a link to my site on the Kubuntu page though, correct?
 * kb9vqf looks into creating a tracker with Kubuntu
<Riddell> kb9vqf: yes
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Good. :-)  Give me a poke when you've had a chance to look at the CD, and I'll make any changes that are suggested before going "live".
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: have you had a chance to look at the CD yet?
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: the ubuntu tracker uses bittorando
<Riddell> Tonio_: I see debian are about to upload kdesudo, you might want to tell them you have a fi for it still
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do thanks !
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I got the tracker online on my servers (I decided to use opentracker--simple and lightweight), and re-uploaded the .torrent files
<kb9vqf> daskreech: So if you could re-start the download for the last time I'd appreciate it :-)
 * apachelogger is clearly surprised that his former sysadmin is now using kubuntu
 * Quintasan wonders when he will have drivers for his Wacom tablet without waiting for new linuxwacom release
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: clearly
<DaskreecH> kb9vqf: No sadly. What's the URls for the torrents?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I put the new torrents up at http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I'm using my own tracker at http://www.pearsoncomputing.net:6969
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Give me a poke when you have a chance to try one of them out
<DaskreecH> Sure
<DaskreecH> Torrents work fine
<kb9vqf> good
<kb9vqf> I might change the tracker in the future, as I will be curious how many people are downloading, but that won't change the .torrent files
<rickspencer3-afk> Riddell: update a couple of desktop files, did ya?
<rickspencer3-afk> :)
<mcas> can anyone tell me the time for the final translation export?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: got to get my karma somehow :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: you pinged?
<rickspencer3> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell: uh yeah, I've done the semantik patch, could you upload it? it works :)
<Quintasan> mcas: nixternal said he will do the final upload in about two weeks
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you have a debdiff?
<mcas> tnx Quintasan
<mcas> thx
<Quintasan> Riddell: nope, I will make it now
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://hs.quintasan.pl/semantik_0.6.8-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Mamarok> there seems to be a bug with the new libxine1-ffmpeg package
<Mamarok> Amarok keeps asking for it to be installed, although it is there
<apachelogger> I doubt that is libxine1-ffmpeg's fault, but rather a buggy patch
 * Mamarok doesn't have amarok 2.0.2
<Mamarok> this has been reported by a user on the mailing list
<DaskreecH> Mamarok: Show off
<Mamarok> DaskreecH: I don't think so, I just can't test it, I only have a local svn build
<DaskreecH> Mamarok: :) Just teasing. It's kinda like my friend who lives on SVN and gets used to features about as fastas I do
<Mamarok> right :)
<Mamarok> anyway, there is a new bug somewhere
<DaskreecH> so he'll be saying how glad he is that KDE does <insert feature>.  I'll say it doesn't and he goes oooooh right you are using the released version. (*silence*)
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks perfect
<DaskreecH> Grrrrr.   Showoff.
<Riddell> Mamarok: known bug, should be fixed if you upgrade to latest update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> oh carp, I forgot I had a kpackagekit patch that I wanted uploaded after beta freeze
<JontheEchidna> lol, carp
<jjesse> mmmm carp :)
<Riddell> that patch must be a load of old tripe
<JontheEchidna> bug 275196, btw. I'm testbuilding then I'll upload a debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275196 in kpackagekit "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept search tab, after clicking on a package and scrolling down, info display disappears" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275196
<joshjtl> does anyone use raptor menu?
<joshjtl> http://raptor-menu.org/
<Quintasan> joshjtl: I have a package in my ppa
<joshjtl> whats the address again Quintasan?
<joshjtl> Quintasan: do you use it?
<Quintasan> joshjtl: http://ppa.quintasan.pl
<joshjtl> Quintasan: do you use it?
<Quintasan> joshjtl: yeah, it stable, but sometimes it crashes
<joshjtl> Quintasan: i used to have it installed but couldnt figure out how to use it... ill install again now
<Quintasan> joshjtl: it's an plasma applet, add it to desktop or menu
<ryanakca> nixternal: would tomorrow night be any good for help.k.o?
<Quintasan> and resize it :P
<joshjtl> Quintasan: no i got how to add it, just not the actual use
<joshjtl> hmm dunno if it install im running jaunty on this machine
<Quintasan> joshjtl: it will install :P
<joshjtl> nope wont install
<Quintasan> why is that? you are running jaunty?
<joshjtl> no running intrepid
<joshjtl> on this machine
<Quintasan> joshjtl: so it wont :P
<joshjtl> nope
<joshjtl> ill install from source
<Quintasan> joshjtl: you will need libplasma-dev and cmake installed
<joshjtl> Quintasan: know of any "better" amarok panel plasmoid? the preinstalled one kinda sucks
<joshjtl> got em
<Quintasan> joshjtl: PlayWolf?
<joshjtl> lemme look
<nixternal> ryanakca: that will work for me....I need to start porting it...it should only take me a few hours at the most to do
<nixternal> ryanakca: I will grab the CSS for k.o and use its scheme for the documentation
<nixternal> that way there I can stage it for you to look at....
<nixternal> ryanakca: for the h.k.o I say we just use the generic php setup that the old k.o used to be...it was much easier to do the docs stuff with than using a bloated cms
<nixternal> I will stage everything (maybe tonight) so we can look at it tomorrow night
 * nixternal goes back to cleaning up
<ryanakca> nixternal: Yeah, even plain old static pages will work. Theming it should be a one or two hour job... Are we going to stick in a search bar?
<joshjtl> Quintasan: tried to install playwolf from source... installed fine, but when i add it to panel i get a bix X in place of it
<Riddell> jtholmes: when you're next trying a kubuntu live CD could you try it with mem=512 ?
<joshjtl> how do I find out what my KDEDIR is?
<Quintasan> joshjtl: try adding it to desktop
<joshjtl> Quintasan: same problem... on desktop it says could not find playwolf
<Quintasan> :/
<joshjtl> Quintasan: whats path to kde 4 installation?
<joshjtl> on kubuntu
<Quintasan> joshjtl: what are you trying to do?
<joshjtl> to install this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/PeachyDock?content=78494
<joshjtl> build says i need path to kde 4 installation
<joshjtl> Quintasan: any idea?
<joshjtl> guess thats a no :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploading the fixed kdesudo.... --attach option is now included and works like a charm
<DaskreecH> joshjtl: try which kdeinit
<joshjtl> DaskreecH: that doesnt tell me what the dir is
<DaskreecH> >_<
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you have time to sponsor a few things?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it might disturb me from my lolcat reading
 * JontheEchidna switches to a new tactic
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what needs doing?
<JontheEchidna> i can haz sponsor?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> bug 275196, kdenetwork bzr and kdegraphics bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275196 in kpackagekit "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept search tab, after clicking on a package and scrolling down, info display disappears" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275196
<JontheEchidna> Oh, also the add new printer button in spck gives a nice traceback
<JontheEchidna> just fyi
 * JontheEchidna wonders why system-config-printer breaks stuff like that so often
<Riddell> that was my task for this week until this .desktop translations stuff happened
<Riddell> now is task for tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> ~order hot cocoa for Riddell
 * kubotu slides hot cocoa down the bar to Riddell
<Riddell> hmm, samba kcm, that should just be throw out
<JontheEchidna> that and half of kdeadmin, sadly :(
<Riddell> kdenetwork up
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I forgot that one indeed..... added to todo list, will do tomorrow morning
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kcm samba stuff
<Riddell> Tonio_: JontheEchidna just added some fixes
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki then
<Riddell> bit too late to do anything else in jaunty
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was talking about getting this removed, not fixed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have plans for karmic on that point (the samba sharing)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that kpackagekit patch upstream?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I haven't gotten to it yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing that changed with kde 4.2.2 and that drives me nuts, dunno if that's a bug
<JontheEchidna> I actually forgot I had made the patch until earlier today (I made it back during beta freeze)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kickoff doesn't disapear when loosing focus.... is that wanted purpose ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: it seems to be a KWin bug
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's *really* awfull to use.... is it known bug ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, both up and downstream
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kk
<JontheEchidna> bug 34059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34059 in launchpad-registry "Don't make me change pages to sign this code of conduct" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34059
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> bug 354059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354059 in kdebase "[jaunty] kickoff focus issue (4.2.2 regression)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354059
 * Tonio_ is testing the update-notifier changes, and reboots in the meantime
 * Tonio_ now remembers why he calls JontheEchidna Mr Malone
<Tonio_> that's impressive, really
<JontheEchidna> I keep a copy of the kubuntu-bugs mailing list archive open in a tab in firefox
<JontheEchidna> crtl + f, search for "focus" ;-)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if it wasn't you, I'd really thought you were an IRC bot :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ah ! that makes sense then :)
<JontheEchidna> I should blog about my firefox setup some time :P
<neversfelde> mhh, dragonplayer installed software. Nice feature. Just out of curiosity what happened to the libdvdcss hint?
<neversfelde> kaffeine had one, or?
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's illegal in parts of the world we have to care about :(
<neversfelde> Riddell: thats the reason why I asked. It might be not legal here in Germany and I wondered why it was part of kubuntu
<Riddell> it's pretty depressing
<Riddell> we can point to software that is illegally copied (wifi firmware) but not to legally copied software the decodes your own videos
<neversfelde> a norwegian judge goes the right way, he declared libdvdcss is not a copy protection. Here nobody seems to care about that, probably we'll get a better copyright law after this year
<neversfelde> it is only a problem related to civil law, so there is a real chance, but I don ot know which countries are involved in this problem, too. Norway not^^
<neversfelde> Riddell: thx for that info
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-09
<shtylman> Riddell: any futher improvements you want me to make on the installer? Or just basically do a few last runthroughs to make sure it is still on par with the gtk side?
<Riddell> hmm, ubiquity doesn't seem to run just now
<Riddell> shtylman: does it show only one disk at a time with the paritition bars?
<joshjtl> hey folks, trying to build something from source, need to find out what my kde installation directory is
<joshjtl> is the raptor menu meant for the panel? or for desktop?
<Riddell> our packages are in /usr
<joshjtl> Riddell: talking to me?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<joshjtl> can anyone help me out here... Im trying to apply this patch to a plasmoid
<joshjtl> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=98748
<seele> la
<seele> apachelogger: what is the most recent amarok-nightly? i did all my updates and it says march 18
<shtylman> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> shtylman: I don't suppose you managed tooltips on mouse over the map?
<shtylman> Riddell: unfortunately its not all the way yet (started it but then school got in the way) ... I will finish it this weekend, depending on how it goes though...my biggest concern is the cpu usage on low end machines...
<shtylman> Riddell: I might try point caching or something, cause otherwise every time...the location in lat/long has to be converted to screen coords
<shtylman> and that is done for every item in the list
<shtylman> cause they are unsorted
 * seele pokes Riddell and reminds him about akademy submission information :P
<Riddell> oh you always do that late at night
<Riddell> seele: this is my usual stock photo http://jriddell.org/me4.jpg
<Riddell> seele: how long should the bio be?
<Riddell> seele: how's this?  http://pastebin.com/m60dcb0f5
 * Riddell snoozes
<Quintasan> hi
<a|wen> Riddell: the kickoff focus problem: kde svn rev 951367 ... looks like we either have to have missing focus for kickoff or have pop-ups shown above screensaver; do we have any preferences (i would vote focus as most important=
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=951367&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 951367
<Riddell> a|wen: hmm, bummer
<Riddell> a|wen: the widgets over screensaver was a security issue though, that generally takes precedence
<a|wen> Riddell: hmm, good point ... upstream has ended up reverting it in any case
<jtholmes> Riddell, just woke up, but will try live cd with mem=512 within the next hour
<agateau> Riddell: I will work on a better fix for the security issue this afternoon
<Riddell> agateau: seems different window flags may be required for different popups?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, but the popup has a passive mode, so the idea is to only set the Qt::tool flag in passive mode
<agateau> Riddell: I discussed this with aaron on #plasma this morning
 * a|wen hugs agateau
<agateau> a|wen: better wait until the patch actually exists :)
<a|wen> agateau: you can have a second one then ... you know, i'm the constant optimist :)
<agateau> :)
<seele> Riddell: late at night is reletive
<seele> argh.. more messages from nay myo
<seele> Riddell: that bio is quite long, i think it is longer than your abstract! ;)
<Riddell> it's because I'm such a cool person, hard to miss out anything
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's your backtrace on the scpk New Printer button?  It works here
<Lure> Riddell: widgets over screensaver does not work for me - at least notifications get through screensaver stilll
<a|wen> Lure: you can amuse yourself about, that what was supposed to fix it killed the kickoff focus
<Lure> a|wen: I know
 * Lure hates focus issue too ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: but I use plasma on screensaver, so that may be the reason why I still get notifications through
<Lure> agateau: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147602/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<JontheEchidna> Clicked "New Local Printer"
<Riddell> I wonder whyever don't I get that
<agateau> Lure: I just start to work on this
<mgraesslin> agateau: you might want to have a look at kde bug 188408 as well, especially comment #9
<ubottu> KDE bug 188408 in general "Don't show OSD when screensaver is active" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188408
<seele> Riddell: do you know if mustapha is on irc?
<agateau> mgraesslin: reading report
<Riddell> seele: he's mni when he is, not very often
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<Tonio__> hi
<Tonio__> Riddell: where have you seen about debian and kdesudo ?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I can't see anything about upcoming upload
<Riddell>  Apr 08 Didier Raboud   (  28) rev 14320 - kde-extras/kdesudo/trunk/debian
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=14320&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 14320 | CVS_SILENT: trying to put things back...
<Riddell> Log:
<Riddell> kdesudo - Prepare for relase.
<Riddell> wrong svn ubottu
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: also there seem to be a fix for kickoff and the focus problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is pretty anoying, shouldn't we consider an upload for that (I know the freeze started....)
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188655
<ubottu> KDE bug 188655 in general "kickoff menu doesn't get keyboard focus when opened (4 2 2 regression)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Tonio_> Riddell: here the patch : http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.2/kdelibs/plasma/popupapplet.cpp?r1=951367&r2=951366&pathrev=951367&view=patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: agateau is looking to see if there's a better fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> so it'll be fixed before the release in any case, good :)
<agateau> assuming I get it to work, not done yet :/
<Tonio_> agateau: :)
<Tonio_> agateau: if you need an uploader, you can ping me
<Tonio_> hi davidbarth
<agateau> ok
<Tonio_> agateau: talking about that, will you have to go threw the all core-dev process to get upload permissions ?
<agateau> Tonio_: I have no idea
<agateau> eventually most of my work should go upstream, not sure I will become a real packager
<agateau> but one never knows
<Tonio_> it reminds me of the time I had to ping Riddell 3 times a day with debdiffs for main :) that was frustrating... we didn't use bzr at all...
<Tonio_> agateau: sure
<davidbarth> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm really frustrated we couldn't get k3b at time for jaunty
<Tonio_> Riddell: once it gets released officially, do you think a SRU might be considered even if that's a massive change from the kde3 version ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't think it'll get past as a SRU but backports should be fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: that was my concern.... too much of a big change for SRU.... fair enough with backports then..
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll promote my ppa a little bit on the planet then, for people that miss it ;)
<DaskreecH> Tonio_: Then we start shipping OO.o with no KDE integration?
<Tonio_> DaskreecH: hum, that's another story :)
<Tonio_> DaskreecH: I'd like to sheep without OOo if that was possible...
<Tonio_> DaskreecH: but I have no idea if koffice will be usable enough so that we can consider shipping with it one day....
<DaskreecH> It won't
<DaskreecH> For right now. 2.0 and 2.1 I think can easily be compared with KDE 4.0 and 4.1
<DaskreecH> Whereas we had fairly compelling reason to go with KDE 4.1 I think that those arguments will not hold for Koffice 2.1
<DaskreecH> BTW there is a new Koffice Beta out isn't there?
<JontheEchidna> Release candidate, yes
<DaskreecH> Sorry RC
<DaskreecH> When things calm down will that get packaged?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's already been packaged
<DaskreecH> wot? Man You sleep for 5 hours and you miss everything
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdesudo lacks Messages.sh
<JontheEchidna> DaskreecH: Yeah, Riddell updated it April 2nd
<DaskreecH> OK must have had my head in the sand
<DaskreecH>  I hate not having a computer :(
<agateau> Riddell: patch for kde bug #179924 http://pastebin.com/f6765929b
<ubottu> KDE bug 179924 in general "Notifications still show through when the screen is locked (black) - privacy issue" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179924
<Riddell> afiestas: ooh
<Riddell> agateau: ooh
<davmor2> Riddell: is hitting "print screen" meant to take a screen shot?
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't think we have anything set up to do that
<Quintasan> Anyone noticed that Yakuake crashes when setting height by drop down menu?
<Quintasan> bug 358415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358415 in yakuake "Yakuake crashes when changing height in the Yakuake menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358415
<davmor2> Riddell: that would explain why it did nothing then :)
<a|wen> davmor2: normally works here to press print screen
<davmor2> a|wen: it doesn't on the livecd :(
<a|wen> hmm ... here ksnapshot comes up and says "hi" to me :)
<Quintasan> here it doesn't :<
<davmor2> a|wen: I hit print screen 4 times gave up and clicked on the menu entry instead
<a|wen> maybe it's because my computer was upgraded from intrepifd
<a|wen> (no f there)
<Nightrose> Riddell: umbrello email on kde-deevel
<Nightrose> (in case you want to reply)
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> a volunteer
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: check out bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kcm-scpk/ and see if it fixes your crash
<Riddell> checkout; sudo cp *py *ui /usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde/; kcmshell4 kcm-scpk
<blizzz> ooh, flash works :)
<apachelogger> jjesse-mini9: how fast is konqueror starting on the mini?
<a|wen> apachelogger: on an eeePC (same processor) konqueror starts in 1-2 seconds or so ... around 4-5 times faster than firefox
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is still tooooo slow
<apachelogger> a|wen: how fast is arora?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it is on intrepid (and i386) though; so might be better in jaunty with lpia ... haven't testet arora
<apachelogger> a|wen, jjesse-mini9: if you get a chance, I'd be interested how fast arora and konqueror (with preloading) start ... and if the latter noticable decreases startup time
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: works
<JontheEchidna> though now the button says "New network printer" rather than "new local printer"
<JontheEchidna> and I can't figure out how to configure my printer, which is plugged in to one of those old, wide-ish printer ports
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's giving the wizard it used to use
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you have a parralell printer? rofl!
<JontheEchidna> Parallel! That's it
<JontheEchidna> I think it's almost as old or possibly even older than me
<JontheEchidna> but it still works great (LaserJet 4L)
<JontheEchidna> Unlike today's printers, it had to actually go and physically break a gear before it stopped working
<JontheEchidna> (we fixed it)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: yeah, I had one of those previously
<JontheEchidna> Wow, koffice2 is down to 3 bugs in LP
<apachelogger> koffice \o/
<JontheEchidna> upstream is a bugfixing machine
<apachelogger> kubuntu-netbook-remix _needs_ to ship with koffice
<apachelogger> openoffice is just too big and too far off the usecase IMHO
<jussi01> koffice has one major thing that stops me from using it... and thats the lack of ms format support...
<kb9vqf> Is there any way we can keep opeoffice.org KDE3.5 integration?
<kb9vqf> I really, *really* don't want to get into maintaining openoffice.org as well
<a|wen> apachelogger: on intrepid i386: arora ~3s; konqueror ~3s; konqueror no preload ~4,5s; firefox ~5,5s
<a|wen> apachelogger: be aware that is on power save mode when
<a|wen> apachelogger: no dynamic mode ... when running on battery
<a|wen> kb9vqf: openoffice.org is still built against the old kde3.5 kdelibs ... it hasn't been ported to kde3 yet
<a|wen> s/kde3/kde4/2
 * kb9vqf breathes a large sigh of relief
<a|wen> kb9vqf: but don't know how the integration is ... the kdelibs it is built against is kind of limbing
<kb9vqf> a|wen: It seems to work fine for me...let me check again...
<kb9vqf> a|wen: Yeah, from what I can see it is working perfectly fine
<a|wen> kb9vqf: good for you ... bad for us getting rid of kde3 from the cd ;)
<kb9vqf> a|wen: So why not just not have that package on the CD?  AFAIK the integration is a separate package, just built along with oo.org
 * kb9vqf thinks he is missing something
<a|wen> kb9vqf: we have k3b kde3 version in any case so wouldn't give us any significant space
<kb9vqf> a|wen: that explains it.
<a|wen> kb9vqf: and in any case; the no integration option is just ugly IIRC from last i tried
<kb9vqf> a|wen: ugly is a huge understatement
<kb9vqf> a|wen: looks like Linux from 1995
<kb9vqf> ;)
<a|wen> kb9vqf: then it hasn't changed, he ... i'm pretty sure it will be kept till a working+stable kde4 integration is ready
<kb9vqf> a|wen: OK, then I probably have 6 months or so to find a way to build the integration separately.  Sounds good to me!
<kb9vqf> riddell: any news on the kde3.5 livecds yet?  I'd kind of like to have them out for beta testing in a larger test pool than my vmware machines here ;)
<a|wen> kb9vqf: depends on how fast the kde4 development gets to the point where you switch :)
<kb9vqf> a|wen: Well, when I can make it look, act, configure, and smell like my heavily customized KDE3.5 install, then I'll switch
<kb9vqf> a|wen: I personally think that may be a long way off or never ;)
<a|wen> kb9vqf: mine starts coming very very close ... just looks better
<apachelogger> a|wen: limbo limbing?
<apachelogger> a|wen: also, I guess konqueror with preload is the way to go for kubuntu-netbook then
<apachelogger> especially once that webkit stuff is $usable or khtml is $uberfast
<a|wen> apachelogger: generally konqueror feels pretty snappy on it ... at least compared to firefox
<apachelogger> actually, I would be interested how fast firefox is on ubuntu
 * a|wen haven't tried ubuntu on it yet
<blizzz> Riddell: when can the next meeting be envisaged? we got a potential member
<apachelogger> also ... since netbooks ship with SSD it might make sense to do random file touching in order to speed-up app starting
<apachelogger> possibly with an init script, IIRC most of the boot time on SSD is spent in the CPU rather than reading the files, so we could do some kdelibs touching to speed-up kdm/login and sutff
<a|wen> apachelogger: it gets from grub to kdm in 35 seconds on battery
<apachelogger> that is darn slow TBH
<apachelogger> my inspiron boots in ~30 seconds
 * a|wen goes to fetch a bootchart
<apachelogger> 27.45 here ... with stuff like dkms, exim and icecc
<a|wen> how was it on intrepid?
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger just came to think of ... would touching actually make sense on SSD ... there is no diskseeking anyway
<Lure> Riddell: are you in release team and can comment if kipi-plugins bug fix upload would be ok?
<Lure> Riddell: it fixes PicasaWeb for apachelogger ;-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<a|wen> apachelogger: as long as you read complete blocks there is no gain by moving around stuff
<Lure> Riddell: one concern is that crash fix has new message (warning), which breaks freeze
<apachelogger> we need to do profiling then :P
<apachelogger> why does starting a web browser take 3 seconds?
<apachelogger> IMHO the system should start that fast :P
<blizzz> +1
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://awen.dk/temp/bootchart.tgz booting eeePC 901 (atom N270 1.6 ghz; 1 gb ram; reiserfs) with intrepid i386
<Lure> Riddell, apachelogger: proposed debdiff is in your mailbox
<apachelogger> a|wen: yeah, the poor CPU is at fault
 * Lure confirms that both Riddell and Hobbsee are on ubuntu-release team
<apachelogger> a|wen: I am wondering if it is possible to create a static list of drivers to load and just run a new detection if the hardware changed
<a|wen> apachelogger: i've heard talking about doing stuff like that; don't know if there is any working framework for it though
<apachelogger> need to poke foundations people I suppose
<a|wen> apachelogger: but in any case ... how much juice can you expect from a cpu using 5W peak
<apachelogger> would make a lot of sense, if I read that chart correctly most of the CPU time is spent in dealing with hardware
<apachelogger> a|wen: ah well, all the foundations fault anyway :P
<a|wen> hehe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I doubt parallel printers are implemented yet in s-c-p-k
<JontheEchidna> It used to work just fine
<Riddell> kb9vqf: mm, you picked a bad week for CD testing, bug fixing in jaunty is distracting me more.  I guess I could just put it on the website anyway, has anyone else tested them?
<apachelogger> Lure: where is that error string?
<Riddell> blizzz: meetings tend to be when someone gets round to organising them :)  set up a list of times on that site which lets us mark when we're free
<kb9vqf> riddell: That's quite understandable.  No one else has tested them, although Daskreech had expressed some interest in doing so
<blizzz> Riddell: ok! i pass this to mcas, he organizes all of our meetings :)
<kb9vqf> riddell: They are only beta anyway, so maybe someone from the larger community will have more time to test if they are put up on the website now
<apachelogger> Lure: ah :D ... that is actually worth thinking about ... is it more userfriendly to just do nothing or to output an error message in english
<Lure> apachelogger: I could also do the - just silently ignore clicking Start Upload for now...
<Lure> s/the/that
<Lure> it may confuse user though
<apachelogger> yeah ... not sure if that is better though
<apachelogger> Lure: so may english error messages
<apachelogger> Lure: actually ... I would think that the upload button is not enabled unless an album is selected
<Lure> apachelogger: could be, but still confusing - we might want to auto select first album then
<apachelogger> well, if no album has been created?
<Lure> apachelogger: I am not sure I want to do such changes w/o maintainer review
<apachelogger> big warning message above the album selector?
<apachelogger> Lure: yeah, just thinking long-term
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Lure: leave the messages in
<Lure> long term I want to merge all import/export plugins to common base
 * Lure now knows internals of 4 of them already
<apachelogger> the no pics selected is confusing as hell without error message, so could be the english error
<apachelogger> _but_ the error exposes a small fraction of users to at least find out what the problem is
<Lure> apachelogger: picasa is confusing, as it does not show images, like other plugins
<apachelogger> so in general the error is more useful as it exposes information to at least a fraction of users
<apachelogger> Lure: picasa is weird in general ;-)
 * kb9vqf thinks about putting a KDE3.5 under Jaunty wiki page up
<kb9vqf> Is there a specific path structure that is followed on the Kubuntu wiki?
<apachelogger> claydoh: pling
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: not really
<apachelogger> just make sure you use Kubuntu/FooBar
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: so Kubuntu/JauntyKDE3.5 would work?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: how about Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: I lke that better :)
 * apachelogger too :P
 * Lure notices I did not sent right debdiff - needs quilt do to kde4.mk :-(((
 * Lure really hates kde4.mk assuming quilt is the way to go... :-(
<apachelogger> QUILT!
<Lure> apachelogger: quit ;-)
 * apachelogger needs to visit Riddell at some point and get himself a kilt
<Lure> apachelogger: cdbs simple patch system is enough to drop a simple patch in
<apachelogger> we don't do simple patches, do we? :P
 * a|wen has started liking quilt a lot after actually using it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I believe the Sitter tartan is especially pretty
<apachelogger> arrr :D
<apachelogger> vorian: one still gets karma for l10n uploads
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<apachelogger> I am right there :P
<kb9vqf> Riddell: If you feel like putting the KDE3.5 CD images on the main page, here is a Wiki article to go along with them: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Riddell> I wonder how I get karma for Translations in Rosetta
<Riddell> kb9vqf: got a screenshot?
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I can grab one....
 * kb9vqf starts booting the VM
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploading them
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: btw, canonical likes to read remix instead of respin AFAIK
<kb9vqf> Riddell: OK, fixed :)
<apachelogger> oh, late it is
 * apachelogger => going bedish
<JontheEchidna> and here I am stuck with a pretty much entirely legit 200,000 :P
 * JontheEchidna thinks he has 8k translation karma
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: btw, I like where the KDE 3 stuff is heading
<apachelogger> great work
<apachelogger> but now really bed ;-)
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: Thanks! :)
<kb9vqf> hmm....how do I send an image over IRC?
<blizzz> kb9vqf: dcc file transfer. in konversation drop the file on the person you want to sent it to. the partner's client needs to support dcc, too.
<tsimpson> you'd use DCC and prey no one has a firewall/router
<a|wen> kb9vqf: upload to ftp somewhere ... or use an imagebin
<kb9vqf> imagebin...that's what I'm looking for!
 * kb9vqf only rembered pastebin
<tsimpson> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Here's a screenshot: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=kde3_5_jaunty_livecd.png
<a|wen> drag and drop to the pastebin plasmoid takes care of everything :)
<kb9vqf> Would it be OK to put a few screenshots in the Wiki page?
 * kb9vqf remembers that he has to update the artwork before rc1
<Riddell> kb9vqf: yes please do
<kb9vqf> OK :-)
 * kb9vqf has to run...will finish uploading screenshots later today
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Final freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo​ | Vote for next Kubuntu meeting: http://www.doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=3p9baxnqea2unxgg | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Lure> Riddell: do we have space to get kipi-plugins on CD?
<Riddell> nope, CDs are full up
<Lure> oh, yes, we did not get rid of kde3...
<JontheEchidna> plus kipi-plugins brings in libgtk...
<Lure> JontheEchidna: really?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it uses libgpod instead of libgpod-nogtk
<JontheEchidna> thought it may actually require libgpod if it's doing image transfers :(
<JontheEchidna> s/thought/though
<Lure> JontheEchidna: are these two replacable?
 * Lure does not have ipod, so no clue?
<JontheEchidna> almost, unless you need support for artwork transferral
<JontheEchidna> which -nogtk can't do at the moment
 * smarter waves
 * a|wen waves to smarter
<JontheEchidna> Lure: ouch, it most definitely requires the gtk version for the thing to work at all
<JontheEchidna> (It needs GdkPixbuf)
<Lure> JontheEchidna: :(
<JontheEchidna> maybe for karmic we could split the package up a bit?
 * smarter really thinks that KPackageKit needs to indicate the connection speed, just to be sure that something is actually going on
<JontheEchidna> holy *shit*. I almost had a heart attack
<JontheEchidna> I log on, and /home is entirely empty
<jussi01> hehe
<JontheEchidna> luckily I remembered that /home was on a separate partition
<jussi01> you have home on a separate partition?
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> yeah
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> but that begs the question, why wasn't it mounted by default?
<tsimpson> jussi01: you *don't*?! ;)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I dont know, but I have had that before
<jussi01> tsimpson: shush now
<jussi01> :P
 * tsimpson needs to clean his $HOME
<tsimpson> /dev/sda6              25G   23G  829M  97% /home
<tsimpson> I (stupidly) though 25GB would be enough
<jussi01> heheh
<jussi01> 25G for home? no way...
<JontheEchidna> I did a cleaning the other day. I decided my 80 GB windows HDD could be greatly reduced in size after some cleanup, then I moved all of my, ahem, videos over to the new partition
<JontheEchidna> now windows takes up <30 GB on that drive
<jussi01> see, I have this policy, dont clean, things get lost...
<jussi01> :P
<JontheEchidna> This was my first reboot after doing those partitioning changes. I wonder if that's related...
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: probably UUID changed
 * kb9vqf finished adding some KDE3.5 screenshots to the Wiki
<JontheEchidna> really? I didn't really touch sdb at all?
<JontheEchidna> er, minus that last ?
<tsimpson> hmm, well then it shouldn't
<tsimpson> unless strangeness happened
<JontheEchidna> how would I check, just to make sure?
 * kb9vqf finished adding some KDE3.5 screenshots to the Wiki
<tsimpson> run blkid
<JontheEchidna> thx
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I think I'm ready to go live with the beta, if you agree...
<JontheEchidna> That's weird, /etc/fstab is completely and utterly empty
<Riddell> kb9vqf: let me put something on the site
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Sounds good :)
<tsimpson> well, that'd be a reason...
 * JontheEchidna wonders how the heck that happened
<JontheEchidna> I also now know the wisdom of backing up /etc
<JontheEchidna> too bad I didn't :(
<Riddell> kb9vqf: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jauntu-kde3-remix-beta
<jussi01> is there a reason thats misspelt?
<kb9vqf> Riddell: The content looks good, but the link is misspelled
<Riddell> doh
<kb9vqf> ;)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Do we want to put a link on the beta info page as well, or just on the front page?
<Riddell> I'd keep it separate
<kb9vqf> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-10
<JontheEchidna> grr, why does kdenetwork always have things like bug 358792 happening..
 * JontheEchidna investigates
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/358792/+text)
<JontheEchidna> bah
<Nightrose> kb9vqf: concratulations - respect for pulling this of!
<Nightrose> bah /me can't type today
<kb9vqf> Nightrose: Thanks!  (and I've had days when I couldn't type as well...remember my first meeting :-P)
<Nightrose> hehe
 * kb9vqf is glad that KDE3.5 is back on the menu
<kb9vqf> Nightrose: 173 hits on the Wiki so far :-)
<Nightrose> very nice
<ryanakca> nixternal: around?
<nixternal> ryanakca: I am lying in bed, looking at irssi on my TV, as I fell quite ill today...can we move the meeting until tomorrow or this weekend by chance?
<ryanakca> nixternal: I'm off to Montreal, we have a long weekned over here (Easter), not sure what time I'll be back, some time Sunday or Monday. Do you have a template that'll be used when you generate the content or what? If it's a template, just email me a link to it's bzr branch and I'll get to it whenever I get back
<claydoh> apachelogger: belated plong
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any motu alive?
<_Groo_> im having trouble with java and webkit
<_Groo_> aparently the java plugin (sun) doesnt work with bot libwebkit and qt 4.5. both midori and arora cant run the plugin, midori says is misses a symbol
<_Groo_> eya all
<_Groo_> any motu alive?
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon can you confirm a bug in kubuntu for me? both arora and midori cant run any java applet. aparently they bork in the java plugin with a symbol error message
<JontheEchidna> got a java webpage handy?
<_Groo_> it works in opera, konqueror and firefox
<_Groo_> www.javatester.org
<_Groo_> you will see that it works in every browser, except midori and arora.
<_Groo_> if you open midori and open the plugins sidebar you will see it fails because of missing symbol
<JontheEchidna> oh, I must have uninstalled it
<_Groo_> at least gentoo users say they both work with java, so i believe something is wrong with our beloved ubuntu :)
<_Groo_> im using sun java btw
<JontheEchidna> ok, just installed sun-java6-plugin
<JontheEchidna> I don't see anything java-y on that webpage
<_Groo_> which browser did you use to open it?
<JontheEchidna> arora
 * JontheEchidna will use firefox as a control subject
<_Groo_> do you see a "test the version of java your browser is using"?
<JontheEchidna> no pink rectangle in arora :(
<_Groo_> it will send you to http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<JontheEchidna> there is one in firefox, no relevant errors for arora
<_Groo_> exactly.. it works in konki, firefox and opera.. no arora, no midori, no webkit whatsoever
<_Groo_> but gentoo users say it works
<_Groo_> if you open midori and go to plugins it will show:
<_Groo_> undefined symbol: PR_getcurrenthread
<_Groo_> in he java plugin .so
<JontheEchidna> I am guessing that it is a webkit bug, since midori (WebKit) and arora (Qt-ported webkit) both share the bug
<_Groo_> since arora doesnt appear to dump anything, it might be a similar problem
<_Groo_> why it works in fedora/gentoo then?
<JontheEchidna> maybe they have a patch that we don't? I dunno
<_Groo_> midori uses libwebkit, arora uses qt webkit...
<_Groo_> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, and the fact that it occurs with two separate webkit libs leaves it very unlikely that we're breakign something
<JontheEchidna> I would think
<_Groo_> btw can you do a unrelated test?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<_Groo_> could you please install webkitpart and open a flash and java page using the webkit view in konqueror?
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it still reverts to khtml every time you visit a new link in konq like it used to
<_Groo_> yes it does
<_Groo_> if you want to use webkit every time you still need to change the default viewer in kde settings
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's a bit of a pain
<JontheEchidna> ok, flash is busted
<_Groo_> its behind a white/black layer right?
<JontheEchidna> white
<JontheEchidna> java doesn't work either, no layer
<_Groo_> ok, could you add that behaviour to bug 188706 in bugs.kde.org?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188706 in ubiquity "Kubunto Installation on Usb-HD failed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188706
<_Groo_> i opened the bug, but the devs insists it works for them.. so if you could abide by my bug it will pressure them to at least check it out
<JontheEchidna> eek, our version is a tad bit old
<JontheEchidna> svn of two months ago almost
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: no problem, that bug still exists with latest svn.. im using my own svn packages
<JontheEchidna> ok
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: can you hear any sound when running the white flash?
<JontheEchidna> I didn't have the sound on
<lex79> JontheEchidna: your system monitor temperature shows fahrenheit or centigrades?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: cause the flash runs, if you go to youtube for ex, you can hear the sound, just not the video :P annoying
<JontheEchidna> I can't hear anything on youtube
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: do you hear if you use firefox for ex? or konki with default khtml?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I actually can't test, my CPU doesn't have any temp sensors
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yes, sound does work with firefox and khtml
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok, so with latest svn sound works, but video is borked
<_Groo_> for us anyway.. for them all works.. did you read my bug report?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I am thinking that this change in behavior is caused by https://launchpad.net/bugs/224461
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 224461 in kdebase-workspace "Date, Time, Currency ... not in locale format" [Critical,Fix released]
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, but...USA -> fahrenheit ?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> I think USA is one of the only countries still using it
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: heh, konq just crashed switching back to khtml
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok jon, thanks for all your help :) im gonna dinner now
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: that was fixed with latest svn..
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: now you can switch at ease
<lex79> ok, now in my system, locale is set to US but temperature shows in centigrades.... uhmmm
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<lex79> maybe I have to reboot :)
 * JontheEchidna has to go for the night
<shtylman> Riddell: while im working on the installer: I have notices that for 800x600 screens it doesn't always fit...is this something I should look into??
<shtylman> *noticed
<shtylman> Riddell: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/timezone_hover <-- requested city on hover feature complete
<daskreech> kb9vqf: ping
<kb9vqf> dascreech: belated pong
<kb9vqf> daskreech: belated pong
<daskreech> hi I moved (and accidentlyremoved 1 of )  the isos
<kb9vqf> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> I started the torrent again and I only see one seeder
<kb9vqf> daskreech: that should be me...is it not working?
<daskreech> did you pull down your torrent?
<daskreech> oh no the seeder is me
<daskreech>  Before i saw 2 seeders
<kb9vqf> daskreech: ohh...are you using the latest torrent files from apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages?
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> Wel
<kb9vqf> daskreech: so the tracker is www.pearsoncomputing.net?
<daskreech> I don't know if it's latest
<daskreech> Lets try again
<kb9vqf> daskreech: if the tracker is pearsoncomputing.net then they are the latest
<kb9vqf> I had to update the files to get rid of the disallowed ubuntu.com tracker
<daskreech> ok
<kb9vqf> so they're working now?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I'm not seeing any network traffic...are the torrents down on my end?
<daskreech> *shrugs* What's your reading of peers?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Exactly none.  Weird.
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Were you able to connect to the tracker OK?
<daskreech> My tracker info says that I have been last updated Never
<daskreech>  Will update in 4 minutes
<daskreech> Lets see
<kb9vqf> daskreech: OK, I'll wait :)
<kb9vqf> daskreech: soo....do I have tracker or torrent problems?
<daskreech> not sure
<daskreech> It worked yesterday In KDE
<daskreech> :-(
<daskreech> Anyone awake?
<daskreech> a|wen_:  Hi
<a|wen_> hi daskreech
 * kb9vqf waves back
<kb9vqf> daskreech: do you have something announcing the status of the tracker itself?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: maybe I'll try to connect from a different machine
<daskreech> I'm getting someone else to try download it
<daskreech> to see if it's me
<kb9vqf> daskreech: hmm...I see another peer, but it looks like my upload is broken
<daskreech> Ok that would be the person testing
<kb9vqf> daskreech: Restarted ktorrent and the i386 upload is working
<kb9vqf> :-)
<daskreech> Ha Ok
<kb9vqf> I must have blocked a port by accident while testing the tracker
<daskreech> hmm ok
<kb9vqf> I assume the amd64 version is working as well?
<daskreech> Nope doesn't seem to be
<daskreech> I don't know if it makes a difference but he is using Ktorrent as well
<daskreech> Ktorrent 2.25
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I'll look into it tomorrow
 * kb9vqf goes off to be
 * kb9vqf goes off to bed
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> night
<slangasek> I notice that the bug list for plasma-widget-network-manager suggests that there are quite a few types of network configurations that don't actually work in jaunty - is there common underlying problem that accounts for these, or are they strange corner cases or something?  is any work being done yet on the NM integration for jaunty?
<Quintasan> bug 358415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358415 in yakuake "Yakuake crashes when changing height in the Yakuake menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358415
<Quintasan> anyone knows what may cause it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi, bug 103394 is back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103394 in kdelibs "broken translations in Kubuntu Feisty (daily langpack)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103394
<Tonio_> Riddell: same as bug 42323...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42323 in kdelibs "KDE applications mix translations in menus" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42323
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to be the same problem, and I guess you may know how to fix... seems pretty high issue so close to the release...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the exact same behavior here, some options in the menus are translated some not.....
<Lure> Riddell: will kipi-plugins get into jaunty or not likely?
<seele> agateau: ping
<agateau> seele: pong
<seele> agateau: hi!
<seele> you did a lot of gwenview in the past year.. would you be interested in talking about it at akademy?
<seele> we would really like to get more kde application talks in
<agateau> mmm, not sure what I could say
<seele> maybe walk people through some of the features, talk about the hard to code parts, anything cool you did ..
<agateau> it's not really an application which aims to be full of features :) i spend a lot of time saying people i won't implement this or that :)
<seele> see, but i think that would be interesting to hear about too
<seele> but then again, i'm a designer and push for those sorts of things :)
<seele> it would be a good example of remaining focused on design and development goals
<agateau> seele: will think about it, but don't hold your breath :)
<seele> agateau: hehe, ok. that is the best i can hope for :)
<agateau> seele: while you are available: did you have some time to have a look at the toolbar editor i mailed you about?
<seele> agateau: ugh.. forgot about it in the excitement of planning akademy and sou
<seele> i have a meeting in an hour i need to leave for.. i'll try to look at it this weekend
<seele> otherwise ping me on monday.. sorry :(
<agateau> seele: hehe, too many things to do, I can feel your pain :)
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> kde-style-qtcurve lacks a Messages.sh
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 359060, turns out that last release I forgot to extract strings from the .ui files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359060 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream bugfix release (0.7.4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359060
<jussi01> hrm, does kopete msn not work for everyne or is it just me?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: in regards to your weather applet, whenever i set my appearance to weather all i get is a dark blue no pictures background
<jussi01> says its online, but no contacts or anything...
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: could you start plasma in the console and pastebin the log please?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: sure, just kill plasma, then launch it from konsole?
<JontheEchidna> kquitapp plasma would be better than kill
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/148359/
<JontheEchidna> hmm...
<jjesse> i wonder if the problem is the smae for the lcd weather applet where if wireless connection comes active after the desktop is loaded, so i have to right click on the lcd weather applet then click on lcd weather stations for it to update once i have network connection?
<JontheEchidna> does plasma-widget-weather work?
<jjesse> that's the lcd weather applet?
<JontheEchidna> it's a different one
<jjesse> wasn't installed
<JontheEchidna> lcd weather is part of kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it won't work if you don't have a connection at startup
<JontheEchidna> btw, what version of the wallpaper do you have?
<JontheEchidna> In 0.2.1 I made it use the Air wallpaper if the internet wasn't available on startup
<jjesse> the .deb from kde-look.org
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy plasma-wallpaper-weather should say
<jjesse> .2-0ubuntu1~kdelook2 0
<JontheEchidna> There's an updated deb at kde-look
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately you won't be able to have actual weather until 30 minutes after you get an internet connection at this point :(
<JontheEchidna> But at least you will have a wallpaper instead of blue
 * JontheEchidna out for 20 or so mins
<jjesse> ok
 * kb9vqf waves
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I've made a *.desktop file for starfighter (bug 357894) and it fails to copy it using install -m 0644 in debian/rules and starfighter.install. What should I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357894 in starfighter "[Jaunty] menu entry missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357894
<JontheEchidna> you could add it via quilt I suppose
<JontheEchidna> quilt new kubuntu_01_add_desktop_file
<JontheEchidna> quilt add code/starfighter.desktop
<JontheEchidna> place your .desktop in /code
<JontheEchidna> quilt refresh
<JontheEchidna> That's how I'd do it
<JontheEchidna> er, maybe not name the patch kubuntu_* unless it's a kubuntu-ish package :P
 * JontheEchidna names all his patches that out of habit
<JontheEchidna> ooh, amarok beta
<JontheEchidna> yay, the music progress bar and volume bar aren't grey!
<JontheEchidna> damn, we need packages in kubuntu-experimental
<JontheEchidna> but I also have a stack of broken things to fix :(
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks
<nhandler> Hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you're welcome
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: A Kubuntu issue came up at the release meeting: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager
<nhandler> They are concerned about the number of issues regarding encrypted wireless
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's a bit disappointing...
<nhandler> Have we gone through them to see how many are duplicates?
<JontheEchidna> Not so much
<JontheEchidna> All of the ones that have importances set should be pretty much triaged
<nhandler> Yeah, a lot have a status of Triaged as well
<JontheEchidna> yup, all the triaged ones should have confirmed upstream bugs linked to them
<rickspencer3> mostly undecided, new though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the undecided ones haven't been touched by me or probably anyone else
<nhandler> rickspencer3: I'm hoping that a lot of the undecided new bugs are duplicates
<nhandler> However, I have not looked at them
<JontheEchidna> We could possibly upload a new svn revision, but that would result in a big "Eff you" to all of our various freezes...
<JontheEchidna> Quite possibly in violation of all freezes
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> It'd introduce new strings, features and user interface changes
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I think the first thing we should do is triage the bugs to see how many different issues there are. Then, we can see how many of them have been fixed in SVN
<rickspencer3> JontheEchidna: if it would help, I could see if we could put one of the bugs on the release team's radar
<rickspencer3> and then if you decide that it's worth the risk, they would be inclined to accept the change?
<rickspencer3> in general, does the kubuntu team feel that this is a critical issue? How badly will our users be impacted if we ship with what we have?
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid vs the kde3 systray applet is sort of a "pick your poison" decision, unfortunately
<nhandler> I really don't think we can judge how severe the issue is without determining how many different "issues" there are. The number of bug reports really does not mean much
<JontheEchidna> knetworkmanager was barely ported to NM 0.7 and is severely crippled compared to its functionality in the NM 0.6 days
<JontheEchidna> plus connections other than DHCP won't work (meaning static IP's are broken)
<rickspencer3> so Kubuntu users will have to connect with a plasmoid?
<rickspencer3> or use the GNOME NM?
<rickspencer3> (if they have a static IP)
<rickspencer3> ?
<JontheEchidna> if they want to use a static IP (DHCP is fine most of the time) then yes
<JontheEchidna> of course knetworkmanager also has 100 other misc bugs
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bugs?search=Search
<rickspencer3> would it be possible for someone to assess the overall criticality of the Kubuntu NM issue, and let me know if you think a freeze exception would help?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<rickspencer3> it seems that having problems connecting to a password protected wireless network is pretty bad
<rickspencer3> would be worth an exception if we could fix it
<JontheEchidna> yes, if we could, definitely
 * kb9vqf prefers the gnome nm-applet overall, and wonders if it could be shipped instead of knetworkmanager
<rickspencer3> JontheEchidna: could someone let me know Monday or Tuesday if you want to go that route?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> let me know if there is anything else I might do to help
<JontheEchidna> ooh, I spot a duplicate
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: should we try to have the meeting on monday to discuss this?
<JontheEchidna> I think we're already scheduling a meeting
 * JontheEchidna points to topic
<Nightrose> yes
<JontheEchidna> but it should definitely be on the agenda
<Nightrose> but we could just say it is going to be monday
<Nightrose> so we have a decision by tuesday
<JontheEchidna> oh, that might be a good idea
<Nightrose> can you send an email to the list?
<Nightrose> explaining why
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Quintasan> argh, I'm doing something wrong :/
<Quintasan> oh lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Can you check this? http://hs.quintasan.pl/starfighter_1.1-7ubuntu1.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looking
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I believe the general policy is to not change the Standards Version of a package from Debian, and to let them change it when necessary
<JontheEchidna> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<JontheEchidna> Also, at least in the copy of the debdiff on your server, your name in the debian/changelog entry looks broken (UTF characters, or the lack thereof)
<daskreech> Big fan of !kubuntu and all, but adopting a default network-manager ignorant of hidden SSIDs is epic fail. here's hoping final brings a fix.
<daskreech> Random dent
<shtylman> can anyone tell me the official kubuntu blue rgb value? at least the one most commonly used?
<shtylman> Riddell: I also did a bugfix for #358519, but after that I noticed that the gtk guys changed up the frontend for autopartitioning a bit (using a combo box for the full disk options), you would like me to change the kde side to match?
<jussi01> shtylman: its curious, Im very suprised the info about colours isnt on the wiki, the ubuntu colours are, just not the kubuntu ones :/
<shtylman> jussi01: indeed
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: are you around?
<Riddell> yo
<Riddell> up in the highlands this weekend
<blizzz> Riddell: did you read the mails about the meeting? shall we pick the day by vote or monday becuase of the freeze exception?
<Riddell> i'm away on monday
<Riddell> which doesn't mean you cannae
<Riddell> but on nm plasmoid i don't think svn is any better
<blizzz> so we keep on the poll (if i got it right)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-11
<blizzz> are there issues with printing in jaunty?
<daskreech> Such as?
<daskreech> kb9vqf: Torrents working again btw
<daskreech> Haven't checked how many people are downloading though
<daskreech> WEll "working"
<daskreech> Nightrose: are there 2.1 beta jackalope debs ?
<metellius> repost from #kde-devel, since I think I might have more luck here:
<metellius> im still trying hard to build my kdebase-runtime, but phonon not finding some includes ruins the build. could someone (preferably a ubuntu user) post their cmakecache.txt for kdebase-runtime so I can see where my cmake installation went wrong?
<metellius> maybe even if someone could point me towards kubuntu ppa build logs/files so I can look at them
<ScottK> metellius: Are you trying to build from source or build a debian package?
<metellius> its a trunk build
<ScottK> metellius: What architecture (I'll get you the build log)?
<metellius> i386
<ScottK> metellius: Here's the i386 build log for the most recent Jaunty upload: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1/+build/926508/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kdebase-runtime_4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<daskreech> ScottK: do you know if Amarok 2.1 beta packages are being worked on or is freeze taking the priority ?
<ScottK> daskreech: I don't know of anyone working on them, but I've been mostly offline this week.
<daskreech> ok
<metellius> ScottK: thanks a lot, that revealed what I believe to be the problem here.
<ScottK> metellius: You're welcome.
<kb9vqf> daskreech: thanks for the torrent update; I've actually had quite a few leechers, but no one is bothering to seed :-(
<kb9vqf> daskreech: other than you, of course
<daskreech> kb9vqf: 3 people have agreed to seed
<daskreech> which package has the systray plasmoid ?
<metellius> I found the problem confusing my build
<metellius> what is the deal with lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-12-04 17:16 /usr/include/qt4/phonon -> ../phonon/
<metellius> is that a debian/ubuntu symlink?
<metellius> FindPhonon.cmake will see that, and assume that KDE-phonon stuff is also in /usr/include/qt4/KDE, while it is actually in /usr/include/KDE
<kishore> Is there a PPA or amarok 2.1 in jaunty?
<Mamarok> kishore: patience?
<Mamarok> Easter Holiday?
<jussi01> Mamarok: easter holiday... meh :P
<kishore> Mamarok: :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: sounds like an excuse :P
<apachelogger> jefferai: any progress on taglib-extras building?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I like how much the amarok tarball saves with lzma :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I know :)
 * apachelogger kicked off a testbuild
<Quintasan> hi
 * jussi01 waves to Quintasan
<Quintasan> hmm I will try compiling amarok 2.1
<Mamarok> you mean, packaging?
<Quintasan> oh, right
<Quintasan> packaging
<Quintasan> no way
<Quintasan> I guess I will wait for someone to do it :/
<Mamarok> taglib-extras?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Build started 8 minutes ag
<apachelogger> +o
<Mamarok> apachelogger: great :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could do the backport though
<apachelogger> ultimately you would get taglib-extras backported first though ;-)
<apachelogger> it is the small things that make me wanna cry
<apachelogger> apprently no-one packaged qtscriptgenerator
<Sput> Mamarok: there is no easter holiday today :P
<Mamarok> Sput: yeah, but people are away anyway, since yesterday till Tuesday, like every year
<jussi01> yay, another firefox crash...
<jussi01> can anyone reproduce? go to http://brandal.mybrute.com/ type a name, click validate....
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: kpk associates with rpm and offers to install them ... I really think we should remove rpm from the desktop file
<jussi01> apachelogger: hehe, really?
<tsimpson> jussi01: no crash, but I lost :(
<jussi01> tsimpson: grrr...
<jussi01> I click validate and firefox dies...
<tsimpson> I have FF 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 and flash 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<apachelogger> ewwww
<apachelogger> qtscriptgenerator got the most awkward build structure
<jussi01> hrm... I should check my flash... think it m ight be the 64bit from adobes site...
<jussi01> jussi@galaxy:~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<jussi01> firefox:
<jussi01>   Installed: 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<jussi01> likely flah's fault then
<tsimpson> isn't adobe's 64bit flash still in testing?
<jussi01> yeah, probaby...
<jussi01> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jussi01> ok, seems a problem with the 64bit plugin... just deleted it and installed the one from the repos which works...
<Mamarok> jussi01: just got a link to that: http://clintbrothers.blogspot.com/2008/11/64bit-flash-on-ubuntu.html
<Mamarok> seems to work for him
<Mamarok> hm, that blog is form November...
<jussi01> Mamarok: yeah, flashplugin was working fine for youtube and the like, just that one site kept crshing
<jussi01> oh, and while I have people, can anyone else not sign into msn with kopete atm?
<jussi01> it kind of signs in, ie. signs me out of the oter client, bu then nothing happens...
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu needs update and structure and pictures ....ö
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please make your stuff on revu match the new requirements (especially karmic instead of jaunty in debian/changelog) ... unless you target 9.04 of course :P
 * apachelogger is wondering whom to poke
<apachelogger> jussi01: *poke*
 * jussi01 prods apachelogger
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> jussi01: I suppose you want to do some fancy work?
<apachelogger> leading to praise from ScottK and virtual cookies from me
<jussi01> apachelogger: that depends...
<jussi01> what is it?
<apachelogger> a bit of poking people and a bit of being creative
<jussi01> yes... so what is it?
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org shows ubuntu page rather than kubuntu page
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu got loads of useless links in the navigation ... which either should be filled with content or be removed
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu could be a resource for the former
<apachelogger> although it is seriously out of date and looks like crap
<jussi01> apachelogger: hrm... Ill have a look at it when I get back from the store, but maybe I can do something...
<apachelogger> ah, the image on the "join us in #kubuntu..." notice underneat the navigation is broken for years
<apachelogger> jussi01: that and the first issue I mentioned just need to be filed as request tickets at the sysadmin's
<apachelogger> and maybe some additional poking to get it done quicker ;-)
<jussi01> right
<jussi01> apachelogger: Im just headed out... too many bottles and not enough food in my house... so Ill have a look when I get back
<jussi01> see you soon
<apachelogger> aye aye
<jefferai> apachelogger: erm, no...I'll look at it right now
<neversfelde> is there an english kubuntu based quassel user guide somewhere?
<ScottK> claydoh had a good blog post that would server.
<ScottK> server/serve
<neversfelde> found it, I added Quassel to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat. Maybe we should use claydohs post to get a general guide to join #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel. I can't see how to use these links on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu, they should be deleted.
<neversfelde> mhh, wiki is down
 * Mamarok despairs about some users in the ML :(
<neversfelde> oh no, wiki.kubuntu.org is unusable slow, they should really use MediaWiki :)
<dtchen> is pulseaudio now installed by default in Kubuntu?
<dtchen> i don't have a current daily-live to check
<dtchen> if so, that presents some interesting regressions that need to be fixed ASAP
<ScottK> dtchen: It's not, but the lib gets pulled in due to some depends issues.
<jefferai> apachelogger: r952369
<Quintasan> apachelogger: will do, but after I get back from church :/
 * Quintasan hates going to church
<daskreech> why?
<dtchen> ScottK: an increasing number of kubuntu users are reporting problems against pulseaudio, which means me wonder what's actually causing pulseaudio to be installed
<ScottK> dtchen: Dunno.  AFAIK just the lib gets pulled in on install.  Of course if they have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, that would do it.
<dtchen> right, integration mess :(
<ScottK> Yep
<daskreech> rdepends the lib ?
<dtchen> daskreech: yes, it comes from phonon.
<daskreech> Qt phonon ?
<dtchen> the messy bit is how to work around it for a particular session
<daskreech> right Qt is integrating with Gtk stuff so they would need pulseaudio
<daskreech> pulseaudio is a near requirement for Gnome now isn't it?
<ScottK> It is for Ubuntu
<dtchen> ScottK: if you're heading to UDS, we should schedule some time to work out these backend kinks
<dtchen> ^ Riddell
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
 * jefferai looks forward to apachelogger's scriptgenerator package :-)
<_Groo_> jefferai: i did the scripgenerator package also, for amarok 2.1, but im having trouble pleasing my ppa. so i didnt publish amarok 2.1 so far
<jefferai> ah, ok
 * jefferai looks forward to that then
<jefferai> :-)
<_Groo_> jefferai: apachelogger is the guy to do it anyway, since it involves adding stuff the to qt path, which is a system package..
<_Groo_> jefferai: thats why i didnt publish it yet.. im scared it might break some qt stuff
<_Groo_> didnt for me but...
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: are you alive?
<JontheEchidna> hi
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> remember the flash webkitpart bug i talked about the other day? cant you do a tinny little test?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<mcas> JontheEchidna: what about the meeting next week?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: go the the konki settingd and change the plguin load to on demand, then go to any flash site and change to webkit.. when the load button appear, click on it.. flash should work fine then. if you change the settings to on the fly plugins, it will load behind the white layer as usual
<JontheEchidna> mcas: nevermind about my email. We should schedule the meeting based on the most popular vote
<mcas> JontheEchidna: ok because we have a clear vote for tuesday
<mcas> is this ok for the encryption issues?
<JontheEchidna> We decided that it wouldn't be worth it to update the svn snapshot, since it's just as broken there
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: it works!
<JontheEchidna> oh, forgot to switch to webkit
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i already added the workaroung to my bug report in bugs.kde, lets see if the webkitpart devs have anythng to say
<neversfelde> I remember a doodle vote for the meeting?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: it will work :)
<mcas> neversfelde: yes but there was a request on the mailing-list
 * neversfelde looks
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: start plugin is greyed out in webkit mode
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: strange, it works for me.. webkit + start plugin..
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: but im using svn code from today anyway
<JontheEchidna> yeah, maybe that's it
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks for the test.. lets wait for proper answers from teh devs
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: maybe it would be a good idea to update the webkitpart package in jaunty to latest dev?
<jjesse> question:  i am not getting notified of any updates available for jaunty until i run apt-get update
<jjesse> once i ran apt-get update i was notified by software updates that i had 186 updates
<neversfelde> jjesse: automatic infos of updates work for me, at least till this morning
<jjesse> neversfelde: i only get updates if i run apt-get update first
<jjesse> running jaunty amd64 if it mtters
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon just did packages for rekonq 0.0.4 and arora 0.6... interested?
<JontheEchidna> the thing about updating packages right now is that it's a serious pain to have them be uploaded, even for bugfix releases
<JontheEchidna> since we are in final freeze
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: even for universe?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, aside from the Feature Freeze exception we'd probably need for webkitkde, we'd also need a MOTU-council person to OK it
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: maybe you ould send me an email with proper paths to uploading packages since i dont have that much time to go through the bureocracy
<_Groo_> so i can contribute more after the feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> uploading where?
 * JontheEchidna is a bit confused
<_Groo_> i have ready and tested packages for k3b 2.0 beta1 that should be out soon
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: uploading to the proper kubuntu queue for review and acceptance?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's the part that needs the beaurocracy :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: exactly.. what i mean is.. can i use you as a proxy?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: at least in the inicial process. after a while some motu might ask, hey who is this groo that keeps apearing in the maintainer package control ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> to be honest, I have a somewhat sizable todo list of bugs to fix in the core KDE packages :(
<JontheEchidna> I mean, I don't like saying no, but under the circumstances...
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: can you point any poor soul, err i mean volunteer that could proxy for me?
<JontheEchidna> smarter has an interest in both webkitkde (he's the one that generally looks after it) and has expressed interest in seeing arora 0.6 in 9.04
<JontheEchidna> you could try asking him & giving him free cake next time you see him ;-)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i dont mean webkit poackages for jaunty but uploading packages in general, it can wait after jaunty is launched
<JontheEchidna> oh, new packages?
<_Groo_> im a prolific package builder :P but since i have real work i can only dump them in the weekends
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: just wrote this interview, you remember?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I was beginning to wonder :P
<_Groo_> like amarok 2.2 svn packages, new and newer arora, rekonq, webkitpart, k3b, k9copy, just to name a few
<neversfelde> hehe, sorry, little time
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: ya, I understand :)
<neversfelde> I will send it tomorrow, ok?
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
<neversfelde> sehr gut :)
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: ok, I've been a bit confused. lemme try to explain the current situation
<JontheEchidna> New packages will have to be uploaded to revu for reviewing, which can be done any time during the cycle. (but can only be uploaded to ubuntu when it's open for development)
<JontheEchidna> Updates for packages usually are uploaded to bug reports on launchpad for sponsorship
<JontheEchidna> updates at this point in time would either need to: a) go through the beaurocracy for inclusion in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> or
<JontheEchidna> b) wait until Karmic is open for development next month for uploading
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok but i dont have the time to hunt the specifics down, so what i was sugesting is, send my packages to you or someone else, and you redirect them to the proper slots.. at least i can get the hang of the specific bureocratics
<JontheEchidna> new packages will have to wait for karmic regardless
<_Groo_> and by sendind to you, i was talking after karmic starts accepting
<JontheEchidna> after karmic starts there isn't beaurocracy for packaging updates
<JontheEchidna> new packages by you will have to be uploaded to revu by you
<JontheEchidna> there's no way around that bit
<_Groo_> what is the url then?
<JontheEchidna> Here's a good link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<JontheEchidna> there's a little bit of signing up to do before-hand, but after that it's as simple as dputing it to revu
<maco> using dimap w/ kmail to access gmail, anyone notice it sits there at "retrieving folder namespace" forever and then once you click "abort" it goes on fine? this is just since whatever update made dimap's syncing really fast
<_Groo_> ok, checking
<maco> new packager?
<JontheEchidna> somewhat, he's done quite a bit of work for getdeb
<maco> oooooo
<JontheEchidna> just new to the ways of the Ubuntu ;-)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ahh easy :) gonna check this tomorrow :)
<maco> getdeb was quite useful til i learned to package
<_Groo_> maco: it will change to the repo way soon.
<_Groo_> getdeb i mean
<maco> (useful to me, i mean...for others still useful. for me, i just pbuild whatever i want anyway)
<_Groo_> we are still studying the specifics
<maco> ive never set up a deb repo before, just rpm *shrug*
<_Groo_> maco: true, but thats the idea.. first you consume, then you argue, finally you contribute
<maco> argue?
<_Groo_> i mean .. hmm.. dammit.. whats the word
<_Groo_> investigate,
<maco> what, you mean the flamewars on development mailing lists?
<_Groo_> hmm
<maco> oh ok
<maco> learn?
<_Groo_> in the sense of learning but not quitte
<_Groo_> when you start being curious about how packaging works
<_Groo_> digging!
<_Groo_> consume, dig, contribute
<maco> most people dont get past "consume" ;)
<_Groo_> maco: but the ones like ourselfs who do pass beyond the blue pill want to give back after a time..
<_Groo_> well gotta go now, see ya JontheEchidnaim gonna go through the proper revu procedures, thanks again
<maco> _Groo_: i get the impression there are people who want to but think they need to code
<_Groo_> maco: maybe a better understanding of what is packaging might help..
<maco> they dont realize that MOTU = developers = packagers
<_Groo_> maco: you need at least bash scripting, but its not as hard as , say, learning qt/c++ , its feasible to the average power user
<maco> not all packages even need maintainer scripts though
<_Groo_> see ya all later... seeya maco
<maco> bye
<_Groo_> maco: true.. with cdbs our life got easier
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: questions send. Thank you :)
<sebas> maco: there's actually an update hanging
<maco> sebas: what do you mean?
<sebas> Due to some socket timeout, cancelling it will indeed cancel that mailjack and procede to the next pending one
<sebas> Happens after suspend for example, or if the network had problems
<sebas> I think it's fixed in the latest kmail though, at least it didn't bother me lately
<sebas> pff, s/mailjack/mailcheck btw :)
<maco> dtchen says if you're right, it's te same issue i had in evolution
<maco> he thought it was a libc issue
<maco> ok he says i remember wrong
<sebas> Not sure where the bug's exactly
<maco> i thought he said something about libc when evo was having socket issues on resume that made me have to quit evolution and restart it, but he says he didnt say that
<sebas> Ah, in kmail just cancelling the mail check is enough
<maco> yeah evolution's not that smart
<sebas> You mean "Evolution is not intelligent design"? ;)
<sebas> gotta put the girl back to bed, woke up by a thunderstorm that went over
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-12
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bugfix uploads (in universe) are easy to get acked.  Just ask me.
<Neon_> quassel irc doesn't support dcc so don't replace it with konversation
<Neon_> this is just a suggestion
<dtchen> the time to weigh in with that complaint passed about two months ago
<Neon_> :P
<Neon_> really?
<Neon_> that sucks
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JontheEchidna> konversation is still installable, anyhow
<Neon_> yup
<ScottK> Neon_: Nothing keeps you from using Konversation.  It's just not on the CD anymore.
<Neon_> iknow
<Neon_> thats whay i said yup
<Neon_> lol
<Neon_> nevertheless it was a bad decission to implement it into KDE4, i've stumbled into many comments regadrding this issue
<Neon_> but w/e
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just uploaded a kdelibs from Riddell, including the focus issue fix
<Tonio_> ScottK: could you please approve that one ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's in Main.  I can't.
<ScottK> Riddell is on ubuntu-release.  He can approve it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum I thought you could approve those ones...
<ScottK> I have the button, but I'm not supposed to press it since I'm motu-release, not ubuntu-release.
<Tonio_> ScottK: right I'll ping slangasek then :) thanks
<ScottK> slangasek has been reviewing stuff today, so I expect he'll accept it reasonably soon.
<slangasek> I'll have a look at it after dinner
<slangasek> btw, does anyone want to fix the koffice FTBFS?
<slangasek> (uploaded just before freeze)
<Tonio_> slangasek: thanks
<Tonio_> slangasek: I can have a look at koffice, I'll ping you when fixed
<slangasek> better to upload when fixed :)
<Tonio_> sure :)
<JontheEchidna> could I get a core-dev to look at bug 359060?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359060 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream bugfix release (0.7.4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359060
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know what 4 days worth of being able to translate the above package will do, but at least it will be translatable
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum, I looked and the packaging is fine.... I yes, beeing translatable is good
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploading and we'll see if it gets approved :)
<joshjtl> hey folks, the k menu should close when closing on either desktop, or on another window... not only when you reclick the button
<joshjtl> doesnt anyone agree?
<Tonio_> joshjtl: I uploaded with the fix an hour ago for that one.... it'll be reviewed and hopefully accepted in a few hours
<joshjtl> Tonio_: the menu ?
<joshjtl> sweet
<Tonio_> joshjtl: yup :)
<joshjtl> awesome
<Tonio_> joshjtl: agateau wrote a fix for that one, but it didn't got uploaded, which I did
<joshjtl> Tonio_: was the fix fixed in kde or in kubuntu? or both?
<Tonio_> joshjtl: atm kubuntu fix, waiting for svn commit at kde
<joshjtl> ah so it will be both
<joshjtl> Tonio_: think it will be in jaunty release?
<Tonio_> joshjtl: I think so :)
<joshjtl> cool
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-12
<txwikinger> imbrandon: you mean the ones that don't use mono :D
<imbrandon> no i mean the billions arround the planet not in the US or UK
<imbrandon>   /msg  txwikinger oops it was IBM not MS in the curent case and its 106 not 160, but the case is IBM vs Roger Bowler ( reguarding the Hercules mainframe emulator )
<imbrandon> err crap
<imbrandon> okies, i got to run for a bit anyhow, back in an hour or so fellas, dont have tooo much fun
<txwikinger> imbrandon: Ah yes.. I have heard about that issue, however, asaik it is not even in front of court yet
<apachelogger> new round of uno in #kubuntu-playtime
<apachelogger> in case you two care :P
 * txwikinger is afk for dinner
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Qt 4 Dance" by Finn Arild/Trolltech -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D
<apachelogger> weeeeheeee
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<ScottK> imbrandon: That's probably case has been covered on Groklaw recently.
<apachelogger> jjesse: o/ uno in #kubuntu-playtime
<jjesse> would love to but on briefly, be back after i take out the trash and walk the dog
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jjesse: have fun ;)
<jjesse> apachelogger: thanks wouldn't consider it fun ;)
<apachelogger> Who would ;)
 * apachelogger installs russian
<apachelogger> hi promulo
 * DarkwingDuck grumbles
<DarkwingDuck> Woah, that's a handfull for the 10.10 wishlist... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Brainstorm
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Get to work.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: What am I supposed to be doing? :P
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: You're the one with the list.
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, ScottK, is there anything I can help with for netbook?
<ScottK> I think we're in pretty good shape.
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, cool.
<DarkwingDuck> We use khelpcenter or, do we use a modified version of yelp?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Could you check and see if there are any screenshots for digikam or kipi-plugins in kubuntu-docs?
<ScottK> There's some discussion of an update and it'd be good to know if it'd affect docs.
<imbrandon> back
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, gimme a few
<imbrandon> hrm can the knr and the full gui reside peacefully on the same laptop ScottK
 * imbrandon ponders
<ScottK> imbrandon: Yes.  There's a kcm to picking which one you want to run if both plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop are installed.
<ScottK> to picking/for picking
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> whats the current todo list look like ? any itches i can scratch tonight ?
<apachelogger> bug 560976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560976 in ktorrent "All translation of KTorrent disappears after latest update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560976
<imbrandon> maybe getting rid of the search tab in khelp ;)
<apachelogger> at times I wonder
<DarkwingDuck> mmmm.... Am I the only one with broken images in kubuntu-docs? can someone go to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/ and let me know if images are working?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, okay then.
<DarkwingDuck> It's only broken with firefox
<apachelogger> and there comes the locobot querying me
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: No screen shots
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: where in specific?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: hmm?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: you could get rid of khc ;)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what precise page I can see that?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: See... digikam?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, my problem
<imbrandon> apachelogger, i think thats a bit optimistic for only 15 days left and past beta 2, BUT getting rid of the search tab wouldent be all bad per that bug
<imbrandon> right ?
<DarkwingDuck> Any of them. The images were not showing up in firefox. Any of the pages.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: oh
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: from /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/photos/graphics.html it seems as if it uses urls of the sort help:/foobar
<apachelogger> which of course only works in konqueror and/or khc
<DarkwingDuck> Right. It's on my ToDo list ;)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I guess getting rid of the tab will do ;)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: anytime
<ScottK> apachelogger: So we can change digikam/kipi without affecting docs.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: also, I am getting the old fugly kubuntu icon in KHC
<apachelogger> ScottK: that you should ask DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I suppose you mostly just refer to the digikam documentation?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did.
<apachelogger> and the answer was?
<apachelogger> ah
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, ScottK. Here is what we have currently for that... /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/photos/index.html
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, then it shouldnt be a problem, we dont change any strings, so regression potential is rather low there
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: btw, you should really make sure that it works best in KHC
<apachelogger> regular folks will not manually direct their browser to the documetnation ;)
<DarkwingDuck> I know. Quick fix
<apachelogger> file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/photos/index.html
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
<apachelogger> it would be very nice if that was clickable and opened the right thingy
<imbrandon> apachelogger, actualy is 3.5 in universe yet ?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: KDE 3.5?
<imbrandon> yes
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> should it?
<apachelogger> we ditched it except for kdelibs and some apps
<apachelogger> a 3rd party version is maintained in a ppa though
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: help:/kubuntu/photos/graphics.html#Digikam
<imbrandon> well debian did the fix by adding htdig , witch sucks and we can only do it if its in universe
<apachelogger> imbrandon: well, KHC is also in KDE 4 ;)
<apachelogger> the other solution to fixing it properly would be rewriting the search
<imbrandon> my "plan" was to add htdig to the 3.5 , since it should be in universe imho anyhow and remove it for 4+
<apachelogger> as I said yesterday ...  KHC is broken by design
<imbrandon> but that plan wont work if we have bits of kdebase in mauin
<imbrandon> main*
<apachelogger> all of kdebase is in main :P
<apachelogger> all of core KDE is in main
<apachelogger> anyhow
<imbrandon> right
<apachelogger> imbrandon: you could mail the 3rd party ppa maintainer to fix up his 3.5 stuff, and for our 4.4 hide the search tab
<imbrandon> okies then i guess it will just be a divergence form debian then, not a big loss or delta anyhow
<apachelogger> because even with htdiag it fails in 7/10 tries last I checked
<imbrandon> yea, because of dash
<apachelogger> sure?
<imbrandon> you need to add htdig plus un-bash a script or two
<imbrandon> yea
 * apachelogger seems to remember that he ditched all the bashishm some time ago
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm not seeing the kubuntu logo anywhere... just the KDE one.
<apachelogger> maybe someone keeps re-adding bashishm ^^
<imbrandon> its from a generated perl script that calls /bin/sh and assumes bash that htdig uses to make indexes
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: NM I see it now
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/ddzcdiF5.html
<imbrandon> big mess imho
<apachelogger> I told you so
<apachelogger> imbrandon: just dont invest too much time into it
<imbrandon> 3rd party maintainer ? sooo ..... whats the state of 3.5 now ?
<apachelogger> KHC is going to be replaced sooner o rlater
<imbrandon> apachelogger, i'm not, its an easy fix to get rid of it, just wanna make sure i'm doing it "right"
<imbrandon> apachelogger, like seriously 10 min of packing once i have the "plan" if that
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: what are we going to replace it with? and can we write in support for Mallard?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I dont quite know all about 3.5. But AFAIK it is like this: first kb9vqf started redoing the old KDE 3 packages, then we helped him to make it less conflicting with our KDE 4 packages, so I thik for both 9.04 and 9.10 he did KDE 3 remixes, meanwhile I think he officially forked KDE 3.5 and maintains it under new name
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what is mallard?
<imbrandon> apachelogger, litterly if i rename the khelpcenter/searchhandlers to like khelpcenter/searchhandlers_disabled everything should just *work* as we want, i was just gonna be hard on myself and do it diffrent for 3.5 too , but that "fix" will disable the search tab in 3.5 and 4+
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: we will replace it with new fanch KHC
<apachelogger> I just dont know how and when
<apachelogger> the topic is insanely complex
<maco> mallard is gnome's help file stuff
<DarkwingDuck> Mallard is a doc standard that is instead of using docbook
<apachelogger> and the fact that there are 4 diferent types of documentation files doesnt help
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: should I ever come up with a software design that can cope with all the shiz that is out in linux documentation land, then we sure can integrate mallard support ;)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: the reason I'm asking is we are setting up a plan to one day convert kubuntu-docs to mallard
<imbrandon> err s/disable/hide
<apachelogger> imbrandon: well, as said 3.5 technically does not exist anymore and certainly not our maintenance obligiation == just bonus
<imbrandon> apachelogger, rockin, thats what i wanted to hear
<DarkwingDuck> It's more topic oriented.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: that can easily be done with a mallard2html converter even now ;)
 * apachelogger finds the html approach rather sane actually
<imbrandon> ScottK, i ran into a strange grub problem with 10.04 on the netwooks ( but to be fair its not kubuntu specific, unr has it too  )
<imbrandon> netbooks*
<imbrandon> wow if i could type today
<apachelogger> my current concept involves an abstract backend layer to which you can attach various engines that will parse the various markup syles on-the-fly to html
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ahhh, sweet
<imbrandon> apachelogger, i would love to help with some code on that, sounds intresting ( not s joke. seriously )
<apachelogger> the other approach would be insanly more complex, but might be sweeter -> as far as the various markups allow youd parse it and then build a Qt UI on the fly
<apachelogger> that might actually be possible via that new UI magic in Qt 4.7
<apachelogger> but really insanely complex
<apachelogger> imbrandon: cool :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: then what are you waiting for? :P:P
<imbrandon> apachelogger, why not pasre it then output xml, then you could do both, xlst for the html and xml-->uidesigner for the other
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I think the current solution parses to xml anyway, so one could heavily reuse that
<imbrandon> :)
<apachelogger> also docbook is xml derived anyway
<apachelogger> kubotu: google gnome mallard
<kubotu> Results for gnome mallard: 1. ProjectMallard - GNOME Live!: http://live.gnome.org/ProjectMallard | 2. Yelp/Icons - GNOME Live!: http://live.gnome.org/Yelp/Icons | 3. Project Mallard: Rethinking Help: http://people.gnome.org/~shaunm/quack/mallard.xml
<apachelogger> mallard is also xml
<imbrandon> see , we stand on the shoulders ...
<imbrandon> nice thing about xlst is it would be fast to build etc, then work on the ui stuff as you go along ( point releases ? )
 * apachelogger nods
<imbrandon> either way, we would need a better search index than htdig
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> there isnt something built into qt for indexing ?
<apachelogger> not that I know of
<imbrandon> i'll be glad when the help files dont have to be local, online only would be awesom , but i know that day is not as close as i would like
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I was thinking about using nepomuk + strigi
<apachelogger> in fact strigi can already index docbook IIRC, so we would just need to build a collection using those two thingies (the media player bagarang can be a role model for that)
<imbrandon> nice
<jjesse> apachelogger: where's the game of uno?
<imbrandon> uht oh
<apachelogger> jjesse: all uno'd out already :)
<jjesse> do'h
<imbrandon> wow it feels like i have been away from kde FOREVER
<apachelogger> unless you find enough people to do another round ;)
<jjesse> imbrandon you have been :)
<imbrandon> remind me never to do that again , LOL
 * apachelogger giggles
<imbrandon> apachelogger, no that actualy sounds sound, but we should definately start it sometime after release, for real
<apachelogger> it only feels like yesterday that I was trying to prevent dolphin from crashing in some very early KDE trunk build of what would become KDE 4 ^^
<imbrandon> apachelogger, exactly
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I wrote a comment. I hope it as an optimal confusion factor
<apachelogger> well, actually it feels more like last century :D
<apachelogger> so many things happened
<apachelogger> incredible
<apachelogger> txwikinger: yeah, I saw, thanks :)
<imbrandon> apachelogger, its actauly been since the last LTS, i was kinda disapointed in the kde4 state at that time , so i started using gnome, now i got a ton of catching up to do
<apachelogger> imbrandon: re starting ASAP - that entirely depends on whether I get a gsoc slot for ubuntu one kde
<imbrandon> apachelogger, ahh
 * txwikinger wonders why he pays for cable TV when he gets everything he watches for free on the Internet and it is even legal to do so
<apachelogger> imbrandon: we could defenitely draw up some design and stuff though and go upstream with that
<imbrandon> txwikinger, lol i thought the same thing yesterday, i only watch 2 shows, and really could carer less about them , caprica and stargate universe , and they both are online the day of air legal
<apachelogger> I suppose other distros would ditch resources in
<apachelogger> its not like only our doc dudes and I are annoyed by the crappyness of KHC ^^
<imbrandon> apachelogger, yea thats more of what i ment, not nessesarly diving into code right away, more of start the "real" planning for it then
<imbrandon> ugh apt-mirror sorely needs some love this week too
<imbrandon> wow
<apachelogger> we really dont want to dive in ^^
<apachelogger> I suspect that is how KHC came into existance
<apachelogger> Really bad idea.
<imbrandon> i really wish i had the time to rewrite apt-mirror in python
<imbrandon> apachelogger, yea, well maybe not existance, but it dosent look thought out over a long peroid
<imbrandon> more like patch on patch on patch on bandaid on patch
<apachelogger> though it is rather powerful under the hood
<apachelogger> theoretically
<apachelogger> It just completely fails to embrace that.
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> where is khc in 4 ?
<imbrandon> -workspace dosent seem right
<apachelogger> imbrandon: runtime
<imbrandon> ahhh yea much better
<imbrandon> mmm mt dew with real sugar /me is in love
<jjesse> its the greatest sn't it?
<imbrandon> definately
<imbrandon> whats our timeline look like , i dont wanna be uploading bugfixes toooo late
<imbrandon> ( for main )
<imbrandon> new kernel, time to reboot brb
<DarkwingDuck> txwikinger: where do you go for the TV online?
<txwikinger> ctv.ca for instance
<imbrandon> ScottK: where is the kcm module you mentioned ? i'm not seeing it after a cursory look
<imbrandon> ( i've installed kubuntu-netbook on a full blown install )
<ScottK> imbrandon: It's in Look and Feel -> Desktop the last item.  If you don't have both plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop installed it won't give you any choices.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> hrm i have both installed, maybe i need to restart kde
<imbrandon> ahh got it
<imbrandon> i think i'm bit by the overlap bug though
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> leaste with the clock
<ScottK> That's it.
<ScottK> You could test debfx's patch.
<ScottK> That'd be good.
<imbrandon> sure, where is the bug/patch ?
<imbrandon> apachelogger: i am pretty sure i have the khelp search disabled, just rebuilt kdebase-runtime and gonna test it on my desktop first
<ScottK> imbrandon: Bug #540324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540324 in kdebase-workspace "plasma-netbook logout widget overlaps other widgets" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540324
<imbrandon> kk, yup thats what i'm bit by
<imbrandon> looks strange
<imbrandon> lol
<jjesse> me too
<ScottK> Hopefully debfx saved the day again.
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> no accept or reject email
<imbrandon> i wonder if i still have main permissions , lol
<jjesse> imbrandon how long did you take off :)
<imbrandon> well i havent uplaoded anything to main in about a year
<imbrandon> but i havent been gone that long
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> imbrandon: It didn't look to me like you do.
<imbrandon> ScottK: can you poke arround and see if my upload of kdebase-runtime is not silently failing somewhere i'm unaware of
<ScottK> Maybe I missed it when I looked.
<imbrandon> hrm, that sucks, i'll have to get that fixed, ok mind grabbing the bzr branch and sponsoring this upload for me please ?
<ScottK> OK.  persia can probably point you in the right direction on that.
 * ScottK has a few things in the queue first, then if he hasn't passed out ....
<imbrandon> no worries, i can grab a sponsor i'm sure no problems if your backlog looks full for the night
<ScottK> It's probably OK, just I may run out of steam.
<imbrandon> persia: ping ( re: kubuntu privs ) when you have a moment
<ScottK> If you could test out the overlap fix, that'd help.
<imbrandon> yup yup, doing that now, it was next on the list
<ScottK> imbrandon: Actually you want core-dev back, right?
<imbrandon> ScottK: yes, iirc i still had it
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> or so i thought
<ScottK> yeah, not according to Launchpad.
<imbrandon> mustive expired when i wasent looking, probably will need to talk to the TB again
<imbrandon> oh well not something i can fix at this second, i'll take a look at the overlap fix and then worry about it
<imbrandon> does core-dev still go through the TB , or has that also changed a bit, i know they was talking about deligating a bit of it, just not sure what bits
<ScottK> imbrandon: We have Developer Membership Board now that does it.
<ScottK> persia is on the DMB.
<imbrandon> ahh cool, ok, rockin , ok onto bug # 540324
<ScottK> Thanks.
<imbrandon> felix=debfx ? ( just makin sure )
<ScottK> yes
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i need to move my blog to its new linode tonight sometime too, fun fun
<imbrandon> gonna be up all night again ;)
<imbrandon> k building with patch now, will test when done , for now, time to find a snack
<imbrandon> ahh yea got the reject email
<imbrandon> no main privs
<imbrandon> fooooooooood
<persia> imbrandon: Looking at the precedent (predating my membership on the DMB), it appears that the process is to mail developer-membership-board@lists.ubuntu.com with a statement of the reasons you stepped down, and your intentions for the future.
<imbrandon> ok persia thanks, will do that here in a few minutes :)
<persia> imbrandon: The next meeting is at 15:00 13th April.  There's a request at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess for a week to pass: I'm unsure if that applies for reactivations: be aware that it might be on the 13th and it might be on the 27th that your application is considered.
<imbrandon> ahh ok, i thought reapplications were mail only like motu, thanks
<ScottK> imbrandon: MOTU apps are done "in person" at the meetings too.
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> mine was email only to renew motu
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> no worries thgouh, its easy enough when i'm always on irc anyhow :)
<imbrandon> been a long time since i had to do any of this stuff anyhow, will do me good to refresh my memory
<persia> It's not your memory: the processes changed :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only10 left to fix!
<imbrandon> leaste its not as bad as when i got core-dev to begin with,  awnsering questions from sabdfl in the TB meeting was a lesson in calming ones nerves ;)
<JontheEchidna> at least you didn't break the tech board ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<jjesse> JontheEchidna did you?
<JontheEchidna> My still-pending application invoked much confusion on whether or not abstaining meant lowering the total number of people voting or not
<imbrandon> i was so nervious durring the meeting i dident sleep for 24 hours before more than 10 min at a time, much has changed since then :)
<jjesse> JontheEchidna:  ??? people are abstaining on your vote?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: well, with good reason, for the most part
<jjesse> oh ok
<imbrandon> uht ohh , who let nixternal in
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: That is exactly correct (the new name is Trinity at http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net)  Also, Lucid packages are coming up shortly
<nixternal> some idiot obviously
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> kb9vqf: looks like a handfull
<kb9vqf> imbrandon: It sure is :P
<kb9vqf> But it sure beats the alternatives...
 * kb9vqf is probably the only one who hates Windows/Mac interfaces with a passion
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> not that i care at all but why setup all the infrastructure youre self ( like bugzilla ) why not use launchpad ?
<imbrandon> just curious
<ScottK> jjesse: Part of the reason nm-applet just works with NM is that it's developed by the same people that develop NM in conjunction with it.  KNM, OTOH, is developed seperately, so it's harder to keep in sync.
<ScottK> (your blog requires a login to comment, so you get IRC comments)
<jjesse> ScottK: i'll add them to the comments
<ScottK> jjesse: Also, except for the lack of hidden network support, it's worked pretty well for me in Karmic and Lucid both.
<imbrandon> woot build finished, time to test on the laptop
<jjesse> i seem to have some form or issue that i need to figure out to get working correctly every release
<jjesse> i try really hard
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.  How goes recovery from the flood?
<ScottK> nixternal: BTW, we have working powerpc live CD images.  Tm_T tested them for me during your hiatus.
<nixternal> i have 2 out of 8 computers, 3..keep forgetting about the netbook
<nixternal> flood didn't damage them, a roof fell on them and smashed them
<JontheEchidna> :s
<nixternal> i have not one single computer i can do any type of dev work on...no power
<nixternal> and insurance is being a pita
<imbrandon> ouch
<kb9vqf> imbrandon: Mainly, I'm used to those particular software packages.  I also like to keep services completely or mostly under my control when possible; that way there's one less variable to worry about
<nixternal> so...i think i am probably done doing dev work for a while
<nixternal> what money i do have i am using for bike racing, and that isn't much money at all
<kb9vqf> Launchpad is great though; I really like the PPA feature (when it's not bogged down of course ;))
<nixternal> i get more benefit out of racing than I do wasting a ton of time here
<imbrandon> nice i insert a usb disk and it gets named .....  ?PNG!>
 * ScottK hopes the sudden silence isn't a bad sign for imbrandon's testing.
<imbrandon> hehe nope, just installing ti now
<imbrandon> dident wanna build on the laptop , tooo slow, so i sneekernet'd it via usb and its installing now
<imbrandon> gonna reboot/test in about ~30 sec
<nixternal> ScottK: my solid oak desk, saved the PPC and this server
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.31-21-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 1000 MHz; Up: 36 min; Users: 3; Load: 0.67; Free: [Mem: 468/935 Mio] [Swap: 863/863 Mio] [/: 10764/14084 Mio] [/boot: 55/122 Mio] [/media/maxtor: 137358/150230 Mio] [/home: 33689/41301 Mio]; Vpenis: 96.6 cm;
<nixternal> woohoo, 1 GHz athlon, the most power system I have right now :(
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> i'd say move to kc but umm we have those damnd things too
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> so, whoever steps up and takes over building docs with translations, that's gonne be fun, as I doubt I will have the power to do it in a week or so
 * nixternal is broke too which makes it worse
<imbrandon> i can do some of that if needed, you'll just have to let me know where ya was with everything
<nixternal> just waiting for translations to get a bit better, then download them all, work it into the build setup somehow and rock-and-roll
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'll poke it later this week some and then poke you if i have issues
<imbrandon> this box should build stuff fairly quick, dual quad core w/8gb ram
<nixternal> 2 weeks
<nixternal> the day before final freeze
<txwikinger> nixternal: flood?
<nixternal> txwikinger: tornado
<nixternal> or microburst
<txwikinger> oh my
<nixternal> the weather people are to stupid to say which it was
<nixternal> hey, i was on tv one day getting interviewed by every news station in chicago wearing an ubuntu t-shirt :)
<nixternal> the second day, openSUSE t-shirt :)
<imbrandon> ScottK: everything looking good so far, still pokin a bit more to make sure
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<ScottK> Trying to find room on my hard drive for -runtime now.
<txwikinger> nixternal: You should have asked for some consulting fee for the interview ;P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> the diff is small, like 40 or 50kb
<imbrandon> iirc
<txwikinger> eep openSuse... lot's of mono I guess
<nixternal> a friend of mine just started his own construction company, so i am thinking of leaving this whole insane computer world for something different....job market blows ass in chicago and i don't feel like moving or traveling 8 out of 7 days a week
<imbrandon> nixternal: you can franchise my store and open one in chi ;)
<txwikinger> construction? Does not seem to be the right industry for the future either
<nixternal> works for me...what is the store?
<nixternal> probably a head shop or sex toy shop
<imbrandon> computer thift shop ( .com )
<nixternal> dot com!!!!
<txwikinger> nixternal: You should move into Healthcare ;p
<imbrandon> recycled systems and closeout buys ;)
<nixternal> sorry, don't want to work for the government
<txwikinger> computer theft shop?
<ScottK> nixternal: I have a cousin who was a EE in silicon valley and then gave it up to work as an independent handyman type contractor.
<nixternal> i just found out that i live by one of those places
<imbrandon> thrift*
<ScottK> He enjoyed it for a few years and then got tired of being poor and went back.
<nixternal> i went in to check it out as i rode past it on my bike...that guy has shit from the 80s in there
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> OS/2
<txwikinger> imbrandon: I thought that is called eBay
<nixternal> wtf is going to buy OS/2?
<imbrandon> os/2 is still used by alot of atm's
<imbrandon> esp at BoA
<nixternal> my bank's atms use aix
<nixternal> v6
<txwikinger> the ones that use windows are down all the time
<txwikinger> blue screen!
<nixternal> dude, i went to the atm 2 days ago, at some bank in southern illinois, and it was a BSOD
<nixternal> the words were all garbled but it was an actual BSOD
<imbrandon> pics ?
<imbrandon> txwikinger: yes ebay helps alot, but i gear more twords business that let me come in and recycle 200 to 500 machines ata  time, its expensive for them to get rid of
<imbrandon> i help with that expense ( and make a bit o cash at the same time )
<txwikinger> nixternal: What about the Blackhawks?
<imbrandon> that and i buy closeouts from manufatures, like the apple bid list, all their refurbs go onto a "bid list" that you can buy pallets at a time of ( but not less )
<nixternal> txwikinger: they are the best NHL team evah! damn, Celeste isn't here for me to rip on her Pens
<nixternal> but the Capitals are hot this year
<nixternal> imbrandon: I didn't have my cam on me, I was just wearing my underwear actually when I was getting money :)
<imbrandon> tmi
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> it was a couple of hours before our ride, so i chucked on my bike undies and went out in those
<imbrandon> ScottK: looks good, i cant seem to break the patch
<imbrandon> gonna push it to bzr
<nixternal> right now I am trying to find pics of me in yesterday's race and today's time trials...I even shaved my legs and have yet to find a picture of me
<ScottK> imbrandon: Great.  Please do.  I'll take that after I get done with runtime.
<imbrandon> kk
<txwikinger> nixternal: You really believe you are faster :D
<imbrandon> nixternal: lol, i cant imagin you with shaved anything ( nor do i wanna )
<nixternal> shaved legs aren't for going faster...they are for when you fall the big ass band aides don't stick to your fur...."PULL FAST!!!"   1.....2......OMG OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!
<txwikinger> nixternal: I ride with my bicycle to work at least once a week
<nixternal> wish i could say that
<txwikinger> nixternal: well I am eslf-employed
<txwikinger> self*
<ScottK> nixternal: I remember doing the "pull fast" thing with some of the athletic zinc oxide tape (the white stuff) in high school.  It took some of the guy's skin with it when it came off.
<txwikinger> but I think I will fire myself soon... Far too lazy and feisty employee I am
<imbrandon> ScottK: workspace is pushed when you have time, btw thanks for the uploads
<ScottK> imbrandon: OK.  Great.  Just about to have a look while -runtime test builds.
<nixternal> ScottK: I shaved my legs in high school too, because we always taped our ankles for football and hockey...easier to remove the tape after practice or a game with no fur
 * ScottK thinks about nixternal with no fur and goes to wash his eyes.
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> liar
<nixternal> you know that is hawt!
<nixternal> the best thing about me losing my guest house, i live with mom and dad now in my old bedroom actually, and mom's cooking is better than mine! :)
 * ScottK looks for the soap with moar cleaning power
<nixternal> i got home from the bike races today, and she made a huge pot of jumbilya....mmm mmm good!
<txwikinger> ScottK: I think you need industrial strength cleaner
<ScottK> Yeah
<JontheEchidna> \o/ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2010-April/000034.html
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/4314711628/  <- see, no hair on my chest or arms, just my under my lip, that pic isn't me naked, just me gonna whip someones ass, all chicago gangsta
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Congratulations.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: about damn time ;p
 * ScottK is pretty sure "Chicago Gangsta Style" does not traditionally include going hairless.
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> blame it on persia :D
<ScottK> Actually it's thanks to him it got done.
<nixternal> though i haven't been able to check email in a week or so
<ScottK> Blame it on Chicago weather.
<nixternal> so i have no idea what is going on
<nixternal> I just read my cycling email, and did a "Mark All As Read" for everything else :0
<nixternal> err, :)
<imbrandon> JontheEchidna: gratz
<rgreening> gratz
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell: thanks for all the packaging sponsors :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're welcome.  Get to work.
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> I'm afraid I must misplace my priorities, and get back to work on this literary analysis of George Orwell...
 * nixternal -> bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<JontheEchidna> g'nite
<imbrandon> night
<imbrandon> hum we dont have a better name than "page one" on the knr ?
<ScottK> It was "Newspaper" before.
<imbrandon> hrm
<DarkwingDuck> woah, nixternal is back?
<imbrandon> seems to be "page one" on my install
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: ^^^^ Does that appear in any docs screen shots.
<ScottK> imbrandon: I mean before as in for our Karmic tech preview version.
<imbrandon> ahh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you have anything for -workspace while I have it open?
<imbrandon> knowledgebase just seems to spin and spin too, and do nothing
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> I didn't play with that one yet.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Does "Page One" appear? I don't think so. I don't think I changed it back
<DarkwingDuck> Hang on, let me check.
 * txwikinger forgot to tease nixternal about the Gold in Hockey :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Are there screen shots of the newspaper and what does it say at the top?
 * nixternal kicks txwikinger in the shins
<nixternal> i still have a netbook!
<txwikinger> rofl
<nixternal> I can lay in bed and see you
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: It is called the Newspaper. No screen shots but, it is called Newspaper
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> hrmm, that kind of sounded perverted
<ScottK> nixternal: No more than usual from you.
<nixternal> true
 * ScottK notes the Scotch glass is empty and ponders options.
<txwikinger> nixternal: that is due to your shaved legs... they mess with your head
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: were we thinking about changing it?
 * persia also blames Chicago weather
<nixternal> yeah, that was odd weather that night
<txwikinger> persia: Chicago was always a windy city
<nixternal> didn't think anything severe like that would happen
<nixternal> 2 years ago we watched the tornado come down behind the house and damage all of the industrial area
<nixternal> this time it didn't mess with that industrial area, just our hood
<txwikinger> Isn't it a little early in the year for tornados?
<nixternal> i have lived here all my life, and the last 2 years have been horrible, this will be the third year, and yes, it is starting off a bit early
<nixternal> usually may, june, and either the end of september or the beginning of october are severe weather months
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, I'm off to bed. Have to work early. nixternal good to see you back. I have a list to bounce off you. :D
<txwikinger> we still have freezing at night
<nixternal> though 2009/2010 proved those global warming whack jobs can't manipulate data worth a shit
<nixternal> actually, chicago has been colder the past 10 years than in years prior...which is exactly what happens prior to the next ice age, we get colder, the caps melt, and then all hell freezes over and creates new land in north america
<persia> What?  Why new land?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and imbrandon: -runtime uploaded.
<imbrandon> thanks
<txwikinger> nixternal: anything that looks like a hockey stick should be looked at with sdome doubt
<nixternal> persia: well, same land, different shape :)
<persia> Oh, yeah.  Scrape off all that nasty biosphere stuff.
<nixternal> better yet, different terrain
<nixternal> heh, i would hate to be at the end of the glacier that clean chicago out
<txwikinger> nixternal: Actually the arctic ice grew this winter to levels as high as more than 10 years ago
<txwikinger> poor polar bears have now too many places to go and have the torture of choosing
<imbrandon> 12,21,2012
<txwikinger> imbrandon: yeah.. everybody has to reset their clocks to 0 and everything starts from scratch
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> yeah, my dad is deciding to celebrate his birthday on 12/20/2012, since 12/22/2012 won't be a good date :D
<imbrandon> i almost reset my gpg key to expire then, just to be funny
<ScottK> nixternal: Nice.  My birthday's the 28th.  I'll have to do that too.
<imbrandon> nixternal: hah my is 12/19/2012 :)
<txwikinger> sounds like another Y2k event to me
<EagleScreen> hello
<nixternal> old farts are born in december
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> hawt sexy young bucks like me are born in July
<imbrandon> hello EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> aren't you worried by KDE Bug 221637?
<ubottu> KDE bug 221637 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil always suspends twice" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221637
<txwikinger> oh.. they demolished Texas Stadium today
<nixternal> hey, at least it suspends
<nixternal> I don't get paid to worry
 * txwikinger would say a German riddel now
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Yes, but no patch, not much we can do.
<ScottK> BTW, I've seen that in our packages too.
<imbrandon> EagleScreen: sure, but it looks like an upstream problem and without a patch not much for us to do
<imbrandon> err yea what ScottK said
<EagleScreen> i se..
<ScottK> Maybe debfx can look at it.  He's been doing great so far.
<imbrandon> you might try #kde BUT just asking about it wont help much either unless you have a fix ;P
<EagleScreen> yes I know..
<imbrandon> no worries was just kinda letting ya know, not trying to mean any disrespect ;)
<imbrandon> brb i need more caffeen
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I subscribed to the bug, so if something comes up, I can try to get it in.
<txwikinger> imbrandon: too late for koffein
<EagleScreen> well done ScottK, thanks
<txwikinger> caffeine or whatever
<imbrandon> txwikinger: nah this is about half way through my dumb sleep cycle, i need to get back on a normal schedule for my timezone soonish
<imbrandon> i'll be up another 4 or 5 hours
<nixternal> http://twitgoo.com/nwdvl  <- love that pic right there
<nixternal> he is one of my team mates...that is nasty ass road rash from a crash today
<EagleScreen> this bug is very annoying for me, I think it can be related to the countdown timer to suspend
<txwikinger> nixternal: I thought you are faster without crashing
<imbrandon> yea , EagleScreen i was actualy thinking it could have been related to that bug that suspends at 25%
<imbrandon> low versus critical
<imbrandon> just a thought though
<nixternal> there is a work around for that bug though
<nixternal> DON'T SUSPEND!
<imbrandon> lol
<txwikinger> nixternal: tell that to Larry King :p
<nixternal> so because of the work around, it isn't critical or a show stopper
<EagleScreen> i know another good workaround
<EagleScreen> USE GNOME
<nixternal> EagleScreen: windows is better
<EagleScreen> yes suere
<imbrandon> did that for a year, not much better ;)
<EagleScreen> sure*
<imbrandon> ( gnome, not windows )
<imbrandon> anyhow, my caffeine is waiting on me, brb
<nixternal> using GNOME isn't a good work around for anything
<nixternal> that is like saying, "Obama is better than Bush"
<ScottK> Ooooh!  I think we want this: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/powerdevil/daemon/PowerDevilDaemon.cpp?r1=1060282&r2=1060281&pathrev=1060282
<nixternal> they both suck ass
 * ScottK looks to see if it's backported.
<ScottK> OK, we got that one already.
<imbrandon> nixternal: gnome was good to me for the year waiting for kde4 to mature
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> plus its less of a "change" for me when i task switch from my apple boxen
<EagleScreen> great job, ScottK
<ScottK> Funny.  Up until about a month ago my main desktop was still runnin Kubuntu Dapper with 3.5.6.
<nixternal> didn't read that report, but does that effect everyone who suspends?
<EagleScreen> I think everyone who autosuspend, by idle time or by low battery
<nixternal> I just suspended the dell mini 10v...though this thing is so damn slow it could have suspended twice and I wouldn't have known the difference
<imbrandon> ScottK: yea i cant do that, i like shiney to much
<nixternal> ahhhh
<imbrandon> even if shiney == a new bugfix only release
<imbrandon> lol
<ScottK> Well I had my laptop for that.
<imbrandon> yea the only thing i tend to keep on lts releases are my servers that arent VPS's
<imbrandon> and even then, DAPPER ?
<imbrandon> heh
<EagleScreen> ScottK: if that commit fix the bug, then is it fixed yet in 4.5?
<imbrandon> actualy had to update one physical box to karmic from hardy a few weeks ago
<imbrandon> i wasent happy
<ScottK> EagleScreen: That's in 4.4 also, so that's not it.
<txwikinger> nixternal: communism is a workaround for freedom :)
<imbrandon> s/freedom/capitolisim
<imbrandon> dictatorship is a workarround for freedom ;)
<nixternal> we live in the US, no such thing as freedom
<txwikinger> imbrandon: communism is a form of dictatorship
<imbrandon> dosent have to be
<nixternal> all forms of government, which means it all sucks...anarchy ftw!
<txwikinger> all forms of government are corrupt nixternal
<imbrandon> i read somewhere the other day ( yesterday? ) that every democracy in recorded history has only lasted 200 years ( give or take a few decades )
<imbrandon> dunno how true it is
<txwikinger> imbrandon: ever seen a government that is not corrupt?
<imbrandon> athens before they were taken over ?
<imbrandon> thats the only one that comes to mind
<txwikinger> athens had lots of slaves
<txwikinger> most woman were put into protestution
<txwikinger> I hardly consider that a proper government
<imbrandon> every government will become corrupt once it realizes it can vote its self money from the treasury
<imbrandon> txwikinger: almost every govenment had slaves at some point
<imbrandon> slavery being "bad" is a relitvely new thing
<kb9vqf> except amongst the slaves...
<txwikinger> imbrandon: Well. in the Athens government most people were slaves
<imbrandon> i'm not saying i disagree, it is bad imho, but i mean historicly
<imbrandon> txwikinger: i know
<imbrandon> but slavery has little to nothing to do with corruption
<txwikinger> Most government's only purpose is to maintain the status quo.. especially if they call themselves progressive
<imbrandon> slavery is more of a social and economic issue
<txwikinger> and hence it has a lot to do with corruption
<txwikinger> slavery is one of the worst form of moral corruption
<imbrandon> i guess its all in how you look at it, i tend to keep things very seperated im my mind
<imbrandon> moral != govenment corruption
<imbrandon> my veiw of government has little to do with morality
<imbrandon> infact if it did there would be forced beleifs and such, chruch + state thing
<txwikinger> imbrandon: That is a very Nietsche view of the world
<txwikinger> which a lot of historians say let to fascism
<imbrandon> government to _me_ should only be a protector of the people, physicly , from other governments, nothing more, no more laws, no more morality, nothing, let the free market totaly reign
<imbrandon> imho
<imbrandon> smaller gov == better imho
<txwikinger> well.. that is the libertarian view of government
<imbrandon> it is, and i'm not saying i'm 100% or even 50% right, just that government can mean alot of diffrent things to alot of diffrent people ;)
<imbrandon> and to say that one is corrpt because of slavry imho is wrong, its not a governmental issue , its a social one
<imbrandon> ( even if i opose it )
<txwikinger> Well.. it is a governmental issue since the government maintains the status quo
<imbrandon> what do you mean? if they dont have the power to NOT maintain the status quo then how could they stop it ?
<imbrandon> your thinking like the athens government had the power to abolish slavery as we did in the 1860's in the USA
<imbrandon> the athens government did not have that power over the people
<txwikinger> Yes it did
<imbrandon> so they dident maintain the status quo, they had no reign over it
<txwikinger> slavery was the direct consequence of the property lae
<txwikinger> law
<txwikinger> in Athens
<txwikinger> The government had the power to change it
<imbrandon> law in athens was made by society, government was only the enforcer
<imbrandon> they had a true demcro, every issue was voted on directly by the poepl, NOT by govenment reps
<txwikinger> they had no true democracy
<imbrandon> and goventment did not have the power to propose new agendas for vote
<txwikinger> Only a very small number of people could vote
<imbrandon> basicly they were the local police run by the poeple, not a law making government
<imbrandon> an free atheniens could vote
<imbrandon> any*
<ScottK> The notion that breathing is sufficient qualification to vote is a relatively modern invention.
<txwikinger> well.. breathing is not enough ScottK :D
<imbrandon> hehe
<ScottK> For a certain number of years unless you get a felony conviction or ask pretty please to have your voting rights.
<ScottK> .. back
<txwikinger> imbrandon: yes.. any free Athenian could vote and made sure to keep the status quo i.e. keep the number of free Athenians small
<txwikinger> ScottK: sheep breath too, but cannot vote ;D
<txwikinger> And I have not been able to vote for the last 15 years or so
<imbrandon> in any case no there is no ideal government, only things that are good and bad about each one
<imbrandon> you can only do your best to keep what you have evolving into something better
 * txwikinger always lives in countries without being a citizen
<txwikinger> imbrandon: well as you just stated, in evloves negatively for 200 years and than crashes
<imbrandon> actualy the timeline looks a tad diffrent, it evolves great for about 130 years, then starts the downfal
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> one sec , lemem see if i can dig up that article, you might like to read it
<txwikinger> well. if you look at the French revolution.. it turned ugly very fast
<imbrandon> q       From bondage to spiritual faith;
<imbrandon> q       From spiritual faith to great courage;
<imbrandon> q       From courage to liberty;
<imbrandon> q       From liberty to abundance;
<imbrandon> q       From abundance to complacency;
<imbrandon> q       From complacency to apathy;
<imbrandon> q       From apathy to dependence;
<imbrandon> q       From dependency back into bondage.”
<imbrandon> the us is at " apathy to dependence" imho
<imbrandon> s/us/US
<txwikinger> yeah.. and accelerating
<imbrandon> quote "“A democracy is always temporary in nature: it simple cannot exist as a permanent form of government. A democracy will continue to exist up until the voters discover that they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority will always vote for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to
<imbrandon>  loose fiscal policy, (which is) always followed by a dictatorship.”
<imbrandon> lol
<txwikinger> True.. see 1930s and following in Germany
<imbrandon> “Downfall of Democracies” Alexander Tyler, a Scottish history professor who lived in the 1700s is what i was thinking of, cant find the actual book on amazon though
<ScottK> Alexis de Tocqueville observed in 1835 in "Democracy in America" that the American form of government would work until the people realized they could vote themselves money.
<imbrandon> :)
<txwikinger> ScottK: Not really the people, rather the government in order to keep themselves in power
<ScottK> txwikinger: I believe that I'm accurately stating what he observed.  If you disagree, it's with him.
<txwikinger> ScottK: yes.. that's what I meant..
 * txwikinger read Alexis de Tocqueville
<imbrandon> its all very intresting, esp since some form of major change will likely happen in my lifetime, i just hope its not a bloody one to be honest, but i know that SOMEHTING will change dirasticly, it has to
<txwikinger> more than 50% of the people do not vote because of the apathy created by corrupt governments
<txwikinger> imbrandon: the decision if it is bloody or not lies in the hand of the government
<txwikinger> See East Germany
<imbrandon> i dont beleive that to be 100% true, i could be, i could be wrong, i am but one person, but there are ways without bloodshed to make drastic change even against the current governments wishes
<imbrandon> if it happens like that i do not know :) i'm just not quite as jaded about it as you i think
<imbrandon> dunno if tyhats gpood or bad
<imbrandon> anyhow i think we're all WAY offtopic heheh
<txwikinger> imbrandon: well I have lived in a lot of places and made a lot of observations
<txwikinger> imbrandon: and yes.. it is late :D
<imbrandon> true ;) and i have not, ive studied quite a few ( informaly ) but not observed most first hand
<imbrandon> i guess its a good thing we havd a dictator in ubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> lol ( bad joke )
<txwikinger> well. a benevolent dictator who allows the necessary liberties can be a very effective and moral government
<imbrandon> yup but as we have seen over the years not 100% perfect
<imbrandon> but it works well for us, in this situation
<txwikinger> the question of government in the end is a question of conflict of interest aka. corruption
 * kb9vqf thanks imbrandon for the wonderful quotes ;-)
<imbrandon> power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely ;)
 * ScottK installs debconf-doc and is pretty sure he will regret it.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> kb9vqf: your welcome ( i think ) hehe
<txwikinger> ScottK: the one feature I really miss in apt is reverse install
<imbrandon> nixternal / ScottK / apachelogger : btw feel free to add an endorsement on my wiki if you have time over the next days , not sure if i'll need it for a renewal but it wont hurt ;)
 * txwikinger goes to sleep
<imbrandon> gnight txwikinger
<txwikinger> night imbrandon
<ScottK> imbrandon: -workspace finally built.  It's going up now.  Thanks again.
<ScottK> Done
<imbrandon> np, yea that one is a long build
<imbrandon> ;)
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<ScottK> I think I'm off to bed.
<ScottK> Good night.
<imbrandon> gnight ScottK
<EagleScreen> for 10.10, you could evaluate the usage of synaptiks, replacing kcm_touchpad: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=114270
<Tm_T> well, there's evolution happening in KDE upstream, so I think we should follow whatever happens there
<EagleScreen> oh, ofcourse Tm_T
<imbrandon> okies i'm off to bed to i think, gnight all
<Tm_T> nixternal: we have traditional spring floods here in Finland
<larsivi> hi - after X finally starts with the fglrx driver in 10.04, I'm now not able to start composition - glxinfo appear to show a properly installed driver though
<Mamarok> larsivi: why don't you use the free driver?
<Mamarok> fglrx never worked correctly here with my HD 3650, the Radeon driver does
<larsivi> Mamarok: because I wish to use the capabilities of the card if possible
<Mamarok> and what makes you think the Radeon drivers doesn't give that? Anyway, this is not a support channel, you should ask all questions related to Lucid in #ubuntu+1
<larsivi> Mamarok: the radeon drivers do not give me OGL capabilities from 2.0 and upwards
<larsivi> I know what this channel is for, ubuntu+1 never appear to have any kubuntu folks
<larsivi> and I have this issue in kde
<Mamarok> larsivi: by OGL you mean OpenGL, aka 3D? It works out of the box here with the Radeon driver
<Mamarok> all compositing effects available in KWin work with it
<larsivi> Mamarok: yes, I mean OpenGL and 3D, and yes, it works with the radeon driver, but the 3d capabilities of OpenGL 2.0 and upwards are not really comparable to those below 2.0
<Mamarok> did you even try it?
<larsivi> yes, fglrx didn't even start X for me until today
<larsivi> the radeon driver do not provide all of composition for me, fwiw, but that isn't really important
<larsivi> when none work, it suggests a larger issue
<Mamarok> I mean, did you even try the Radeon driver? Usually the fglrx drivers don't work as well
<Mamarok> but again, you should ask in #ubuntu+1, since drivers and X.org are not dependant on KDE
<Mamarok> in my experience the fglrx never worked correctly, now the Radeon does
<larsivi> Mamarok: yes, I've used the radeon driver for several weeks, and it does not provide what I need if I am to use my laptop for work
<Mamarok> OK
<larsivi> My point with the first message above though, was that composition does not work in _kde_ for me
<Riddell> happy new week kubuntu
<debfx> larsivi: you might need to set CheckIsSafe=true in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<debfx> if you can't enable the desktop effects in system settings
<larsivi> debfx: I'm allowed to enable them, but they disable themselves afterwards
<Sput> the radeon driver is at OGL 2.1 nowadays
<Sput> with parts of OGL 3.0 already present
<Sput> and it works much better and smoother than fglrx:>
<debfx> at least on R700 there is no 3d acceleration :(
<Sput> I have an r700 and I have perfect 3d acceleration
<Sput> then again, my drivers might be newer than yours
<debfx> etuxracer runs at <30 fps
<debfx> I think the radeon version in lucid is the most recent
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Congratulations to JontheEchidna for making Core Dev \o/ | Kubuntu Developer Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only10 left to fix!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: congrats :)
 * apachelogger returns with a pot of coffee and starts mumbling about letting him go to bed at decent times...
<jussi01> apachelogger: I thought it was down to 9?
 * jussi01 looks... yup... 9.
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Congratulations to JontheEchidna for making Core Dev \o/ | Kubuntu Developer Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<apachelogger> 9 cups of coffee?
<apachelogger> nevar
<jussi01> no... 9 bugs
<apachelogger> shall I put it up again?
<apachelogger> + I didnt even nominate the shiz that was found yesterday :P
<apachelogger> turns out all of ktorrent was not translated
<debfx> is the "wait x seconds before suspension" feature working for anyone?
<debfx> the ui even says minutes ^^
<apachelogger> not here
<apachelogger> then again it only does come to that when I leave my netbook alone
<debfx> maybe that's the cause for the double suspension
<apachelogger> very possible
<apachelogger> debfx: btw, did the icon-got-lost-from-computer-tab reappear?
<apachelogger> bug 437338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437338 in ktorrent "ktorrent crashed with ViewModel::update (this=0x0, force_resort=false)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437338
<apachelogger> look a viewmodel that is 0 ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, but my patch seems to fix the issue https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232901#c5
<ubottu> KDE bug 232901 in widget-kickoff "System settings sometimes are not being shown in Computer -> Applications" [Normal,New]
<apachelogger> debfx: ok, I'll add to package and commit upstream, thanks :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: congratulations!! :-)
<debfx> apachelogger: great, thanks
<debfx> yes, PowerDevilDaemon::emitNotification() calls the slot immediately and after suspension wait time
 * debfx considers powerdevil to be seriously broken
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ktorrent all triaged out
<apachelogger> well, except for 2 thingies that ought to be upstream issues but since amichair is poking around in one of them I'll leave them ;)
<amichair> apachelogger: come again?
<apachelogger> does still no one wanna package grantlee?
<apachelogger> amichair: nvm :P
<apachelogger> steveire: I dont think Kubuntu devs are much into grantlee packaging, and I dont know how to pronnounce it ;)
<steveire> apachelogger: I wouldn't mind trying to package it myself if I don't have to spend 2 days getting a packaging environment up and running.
<steveire> I just have no idea what's involved with packaging.
<apachelogger> steveire: you understestimate the complexity of debian packaging
<apachelogger> there are 4 approaches to packaging something right now
<debfx> apachelogger: could you mark https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232729 as a duplicate as I mentioned in the last comment
<ubottu> KDE bug 232729 in widget-kickoff "Kickoff doesnt show system settings in computer tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> steveire: but I think the packaging env will be the least of the problems ;)
<apachelogger> steveire: so if you want to give it a try... be my guest
<steveire> I'm not committing to anything yet. :)
<steveire> Is there a list of the 4 approaches?
<apachelogger> debfx: done
<apachelogger> steveire: no, to break it down 1. low level make 2. make + auotmagic via debhelper scripts 3. cdbs 4. dh7 (which is essentially cdbs doen properly)
<apachelogger> steveire: you really only want to use the fourth approach, forunately it is the one with least documetnation ^^
<apachelogger> steveire: sudo apt-get install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools pbuilder dh-make debhelper pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> that should get all the stuff you need
<apachelogger> steveire: then I recommend you get the attica, since I suppose packaging wise you will have to do something very similar
<apachelogger> pull-lp-source attica
<apachelogger> will take care of that, then you should have attica-0.1.3
<apachelogger> inside is the debian/ dir (which should, contain all packaging stuff for a package)
<apachelogger> changelog is obviously the changelog and follows a very strict format (best is to only manipulate via the tool dch)
<apachelogger> compat is something debhelper related, control is essentially the package "definition", copyright lists all copyrights and licensed affecting this package, docs can be present and contain files from the source tarball that ought to be installed to usr/share/doc/package/, *.install files list which files from make install to install into which package, patches (if available) contain patches ... preferred way of patching is via quilt, rules
<apachelogger>  is the actually build magic, essentially rules is just a make file but aforementioned dh7 adds loads of automagic to it and almost easy to use
<apachelogger> source, if present, defines the source format of the package, watch, if present, contains a regex url that can be used by the tool uscan to scan for new upstream versions
<apachelogger> the wiki page from above + http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ + http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<apachelogger> should contain any additional information you need
<apachelogger> steveire: still willing to give it a try? ;)
<steveire> steveire: The apt-get is done. I'd switched back to something else :)
<steveire> "Unable to find source package 'attica' in the Jaunty-release pocket."
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> steveire: attach a lucid to that command
 * apachelogger is wondering if one can build a source format 3 package on jaunty anyway
<steveire> pull-lp-source attica lucid
<steveire> Unable to find source package 'attica' in the Lucid-release pocket.
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/attica_0.1.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> dpkg-source -x attica_0.1.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<steveire_> apachelogger: I'm on 9.10 here. Will that work?
<apachelogger> steveire: building the package won't, but you either can create a lucid chroot yourself or let pbuilder do it for you
<apachelogger> thing is that dh7 + new source format were only introduced in lucid
<apachelogger> but it makes packaging a lot more easy
<CIA-6> kubuntu: Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * rapachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100412111935-aylnpozduef1i884 kdebase-workspace/debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> kubuntu: Add kubuntu_04_fix_kickoff_model_loading.diff by Felix Geyer to fix
<CIA-6> kubuntu: Kickoff's model loading, which caused stuff to randomly disappear from
<CIA-6> kubuntu: the computer tab (also see KDE Bug 232901)
<ubottu> KDE bug 232901 in widget-kickoff "System settings sometimes are not being shown in Computer -> Applications" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232901
<apachelogger> debfx: ^
<lex79> apachelogger: CIA is your pet? :)
<apachelogger> I should make it watch my kde commits too ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: also kde rev 1113958 and kde rev 1113960
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1113958&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1113958 | Fix stuff randomly disappearing from kickoff's computer tab by making the SystemModel use reloadApplications. Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch! ...
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1113960&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1113960
<apachelogger> The final freeze goes into effect this Thursday, April 15
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ALREADY
<apachelogger> WAAAAAAAH
<apachelogger> there are too many bugs
<apachelogger> no no no
<apachelogger> ahhhh
 * apachelogger goes mad
<lex79> lol
<Sput> yeah, way too early :(
<apachelogger> imagine we are in uber restrictive release freeze for almost half a month
<apachelogger> then add on top of that how long it takes to get the new toolchain going
<steveire_> apachelogger: So do I copy the debian dir of attica into an untarred dir of grantlee and start from there?
<apachelogger> we could easily go on vacation for a month ^^
<apachelogger> that is if l10n doesnt break
<apachelogger> steveire: yep
<apachelogger> steveire: you want to rename your tarball in the form name_version.orig.tar.$FOO though
<apachelogger> that is also very strict
<apachelogger> if it is not of that precise name the tools will start bitching
<apachelogger> ScottK, imbrandon: btw, when adding patches to workspace, please reuse the lower range of numbers
<apachelogger> especially since ls' sorting algo seems to be off
<steveire_> What is $FOO ?
<steveire_> I'm not sure if renaming the tarball should help anything. I don't see any tarball in the attica dir. Do you mean rename the dir after untarring?
<apachelogger> steveire: with source format 3 it can be gz or bz2, which is recommended
<apachelogger> steveire: no the dir, only the tarball
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/deb/attic/attica-0.1.3$ ls ../*orig*
<apachelogger> ../attica_0.1.2.orig.tar.bz2  ../attica_0.1.3.orig.tar.bz2
 * apachelogger pressed some random buttons and now his konsole tab got a red !
<apachelogger> wondering what that means
<apachelogger> certainly not good ^^
<Tm_T> you pressed her "buttons" and how she is blushing
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> I suppose that makes sense :)
<steveire_> Oh, I see
<Tm_T> steveire_: orig is the upstream tarball
 * apachelogger tests
<CIA-6> sitter * r1113965 workspace/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/randr/randroutput.cpp:
<CIA-6> Make revert display resolution change work by enabling output/crtc in the RandROutput::propose* functions.
<CIA-6> Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch!
<CIA-6> BUG: 222110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222110 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__() (dup-of: 224599)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224599 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224599
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: ^
<CIA-6> sitter * r1113969 workspace/branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/randr/randroutput.cpp:
<CIA-6> Backport r1113965.
<CIA-6> Make revert display resolution change work by enabling output/crtc in the RandROutput::propose* functions.
<CIA-6> Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch!
<CIA-6> BUG: 222110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222110 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__() (dup-of: 224599)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224599 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224599
 * apachelogger pokes a bit into the filters
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> mysql!!!
<apachelogger> I hate you!!!
<apachelogger> mysql--
<apachelogger> users will eat us because of mysql
<Sput> time for it to die
<Sput> go go go Oracle, kill it!
<Tm_T> naah, better not kill it
<apachelogger> Looking for 'mysql' as: mysql
<apachelogger> FATAL ERROR: Can't execute 'mysql'
<apachelogger> fantastic
<apachelogger> mysql--
<rgreening_> sed -i 's/mysql/apachelogger'/g
<rgreening_> :P
<apachelogger> rgreening_--
<rgreening_> lol
<apachelogger> rgreening_: how is the mouse cursor stuff going? :P
<rgreening_> hmm... never had a chance to get that e-mail written yet. Busy week-end. Ill work on it today.
<rgreening_> rgreening--
<apachelogger> rightly so :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> this is terrific
<apachelogger> one cant define what that app is looking for
<apachelogger> the scalability of mysql is incredible
<apachelogger> oh wonderful
<apachelogger> the other executable is in the client package
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it only drags in 9 MiB of packages and uses 23 MiB of disk space
<Tm_T> just admit it, you love it
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it is so ruthless and dirty
 * apachelogger actually likes it that way :P
<apachelogger> oh
<Tm_T> ...as soon as Amarok supports postgresql again, I can drop mysql
<apachelogger> as it happens to be, once those 9 MiB are installed and the god forsaken script is moved to another package it seems to be working
<apachelogger> Tm_T: did you migrate akonadi to it?
<Tm_T> yup
<apachelogger> lucky you
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: No source v3 on Jaunty (at least not in a PPA or the Ubuntu archive).  IIRC dpkg itself supports it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK (re patch numbers)
<apachelogger> debian/rules:8: /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> dpatch \o/
<apachelogger> there are a billion patch systems and mysql uses the most ugly one
<ScottK> apachelogger: With dpatch-edit-patch it's perfectly tractable.
<apachelogger> dpatch-edit-patch is dirty
<apachelogger> probalby even more dirty and ruthless than mysql
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure if it affects us, but technically akonadi just update it's mysql tabels every once in a while
<apachelogger> I have got a patch for that ready and all
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> to do that the user must have mysql_upgrade installed
<apachelogger> currently in the mysql-server-5.1 package
<ScottK> Can we move it?
<apachelogger> that can easily be moved to the -core package
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> it depends on mysqlcheck, which happens to be in mysql-client-5.1
<apachelogger> for client we have no core package right now and I am afraid introducing one could lead to regressions of some sort
<apachelogger> so options are regression or depending on the >= 9MiB that are mysql-client-5.1 + additional deps
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you go whine at the server people about it and see what they suggest?
<ScottK> We can't afford that 9MB.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was hoping you could ;)
<ScottK> Oh my.
<apachelogger> I am still trying to cripple client so that we get client-core
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> thx
<ScottK> Give me a moment
<apachelogger> lol, awesome, msql_upgrade fails if there is no mysql executable to be found ... so I go touch mysql; chmod +x mysql in a $PATH dir and voila it works
<ScottK> What is it we want?
<apachelogger> ScottK: we want mysql_upgrade form server to server-core and mysqlcheck from -client to a new -client-core
<apachelogger> and maybe mysql from -client to -client-core too
<apachelogger> then I would not have to fake the mysql executable
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> Whether we want mysql in -client-core entirely depends on how big it is including deps and all
<ScottK> OK.  You'll probably have to explain this to me two or three more times.  I didn't sleep well last night and I'm more than a little fuzzy.
<ScottK> This is, of course, complicated by my distaste for mysql in general.
<apachelogger> It's not like I find mysql very attracting ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you pung?
<ScottK> apachelogger: That says good things about you.
<ScottK> It's pretty much the php of rdms.
<apachelogger> Riddell: see the last 30 lines or so about our new mysql+akonadi issue
<ScottK> We have roughly an hour to kill until Mathiaz is expected to appear.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> "new"
 * apachelogger is wondering what will happen if he builds with -j3
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger: akonadi still not happy on upgrades?
<apachelogger> Actually, rules got magic for that, rather fancy actually.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am afraid we might run into issues with users who had used 5.0 at some point for akonadi
<apachelogger> Also. Knowing MySQL there is no saying that some version we shipped in early karmic cycle is not incompatible with current lucid without upgrade.
<apachelogger> The like to change hackedcompability around.
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> compability ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know if amarok has similar issues?
<apachelogger> Unlikely.
<ScottK> Different approach to the madness there.
<apachelogger> Yeah, since it embedds everything we wouldn have to mess wiht runtime resources anyway.
<Riddell> but it's still the same sort of database tables surely?
<apachelogger> mustnt
<apachelogger> well, not necessarily anyway
<apachelogger> Sine Amarok is used across various versions of 5.1 I would also expect that they had fixed any ugprade issues by now.
<apachelogger> What really troubles me is bug 554660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554660 in akonadi "'akonadictl start' aborts with error after upgrade to 10.4 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554660
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck had the exact same mysql startup error
<apachelogger> and I tried my best mysql magic on it but did not succeed in repairing the tables.
<ScottK> Maybe the upgrader needs to be taught to make a backup copy.
<Riddell> that would be a kconf_upgrade script job
<apachelogger> ScottK: I dont think it is from a failed upgrade.
<apachelogger> More like a failed initializiatoin or something.
<apachelogger> It just happens to get exposed in lucid to to the stronger usage of akonadi
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but if the problem happens, then the original data won't be lost.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what data?
<ScottK> The data in akonadi.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the upgrade without mysql_upgrade?
<ScottK> Whatever data DarkwingDuck had that got clobbered.
<apachelogger> ScottK: none I think... that is my theory
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.  Nevermind then.
<apachelogger> akonadi doesnt contain no data, possibly BECAUSE of this issue
<apachelogger> but the issue cannot be autoresolved, and the user must wipe akonadi himself
<imbrandon> apachelogger: okies ( re: patch numbers )
<imbrandon> off to the wherehouse for the day, see yall in a few hours
 * apachelogger is way too good looking
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have a magic diff that makes all necessary changes
<apachelogger> 160K for core-client
<ScottK> apachelogger: Excellent.
<apachelogger>  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.21-1), libncurses5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
<ScottK> Mathias still did not arrive.
<apachelogger> all those seem to be on the CD already
<ScottK> Should be.
<apachelogger> I still have to test this in a clear environment.
<ScottK> debfx: I can confirm the plasma-netbook widget overlap fix is good.  Thank you again.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pinn
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you send that one upstream too?
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer
<apachelogger> ScottK: is there an upstream report?
<ScottK> No idea.
 * apachelogger feels uncomfortable pushing something upstream for which there is no report with a comment stating the patch fixes the issue
<ScottK> notmart seems to be offline at the moment.  We've discussed the problem with him before.
<ScottK> The problem was uncovered by our distro specific config.
<ScottK> It's not a shock it wouldn't get reported upstream.
<ScottK> IIRC, notmart agreed it shoulnd't happen.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I'll take a look once I am done with testing here
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<debfx> ScottK: I've fixed the double suspend bug
<ScottK> debfx: Excellent.
<CIA-6> [workspace] sitter * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/applets/activitybar/activitybar.cpp
<debfx> could someone mark https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225010 as a duplicate of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221637
<ubottu> KDE bug 225010 in powerdevil-daemon "suspend to ram happening twice with kde 4 4" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> I don't think I can do that.
 * apachelogger looks
<CIA-6> [workspace] sitter * 1114034 * branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/applets/activitybar/activitybar.cpp Backport r1114030. Fix by Felix Geyer to allow the activity bar applet to shrink below intended size, as discussed by Kubuntu developers with notmart.
<apachelogger> that format looks pretty decent, doesn tit?
<ScottK> Nicely anonymous too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: anonymous?
<ScottK> "Kubuntu developers"  could be anyone.
<apachelogger> right ^^
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you have a chance to look into bug 561303.  Maybe there are some patches we could cherrypick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561303 in python-qt4 "PyQt4 applications crash at exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561303
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> Apparently myMySQL changes are all awesome and super
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> VirtualBox is quite silly
<Riddell> apachelogger: you are truely awesome and super
<apachelogger> I created a snapshot, and nice as it is it shows how long ago it was created. Now it could go fuzzy and say "created less than one minute ago" and QTime 1 minute so it checks again, then say "created more than a minute ago" QTime 4 minutes...
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<apachelogger> What VBox does though, is count up for real :/
<Riddell> NCommander: are you going to Akademy?
 * apachelogger tries to trace a possible apparmor issue in akonadi
 * apachelogger is wondering why akonadi is not bzr-branch'd
<Riddell> apachelogger: nobody's had a need to thus far i think, but go ahead and make it so if you want
<apachelogger> Will do.
<debfx> can anyone confirm that idle suspension only works once per session?
<apachelogger> More consistent if we have our parts of the stack in bzr.
<ScottK> debfx: Where is the patch?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah sorry for that
<debfx> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413172/ but I'm still testing it
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i got the package today.... 300 CD's
<CIA-6> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100412151231-xhi67kl6op80y0vc * (23 files in 4 dirs) Import 1.3.1-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but they charged me on import duty so the package is currently on hold..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ideally the shipment is free right?
<debfx> though the suspension only once per session bug seems to occur even without the patch
<ScottK> debfx: We'll probably need to avoid the string change.
<ScottK> debfx: I only see it if the system has been idle for long enough that it would suspend on battery.
<ScottK> (the double)
<CIA-6> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100412151634-lhbbuvhf8q5294hl * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * Set VCS fields to Bazaar branches * Sync kubuntu_01_fix_init.diff with upstream SVN as per KDE bug 185395. * Expand apparmor profile to silence apparmor complaints in syslog.
<ubottu> KDE bug 185395 in server "Table 'mysql servers' doesn't exist" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185395
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shipment is free yes, there's a sticker on the packaging saying that it's promotional material with no market value, whether or not your customs officers care to believe that isn't something canonical has much control over I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes i showed them the label and everything
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so ill call them up tomorrow and see what can be done
<apachelogger> bug 554514 is also most interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> I observe that at times Akonadi refuses to find agents (almost always if it is the first start).
<apachelogger> The fun part about this, is that the log lists all agents!
<debfx> ScottK: when you configure powerdevil to suspend after 1 min idle time, it (double-)suspends after 1min but fails to suspend again after waking up the system and waiting another minute
<shadeslayer> um.. why did kdebase-workspace-bin just move from 08 to 10 ?
<shadeslayer> did i miss something
<ScottK> debfx: Could Bug 538075 be related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538075 in kdebase-workspace "Machine suspends at "low" instead of "critical" battery remaining" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538075
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 9 didn't last long.
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so it didnt get uploaded or what?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It did, but it was superseded very quickly.
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think so
<rgreening> Riddell, nixternal: or whoever did it... ty ty ty ty ty for making the Kickoff braning icon smaller. My eyes ty very much :P
 * ScottK choses to blame debfx, since he's fixing almost everything.
<apachelogger> oh great
<steveire> apachelogger: I was too busy to learn packaing today I'm afraid.
<apachelogger> Yesterday the weather plasmoid promised me better weather on Tuesday and now it claims that rain will persist until at least Wednesday :(
<apachelogger> steveire: ok, I will give it a shot I suppose
<apachelogger> steveire: Unless you want to keep trying :)
<steveire> apachelogger: It depends when it needs to be done. I'm going to frankfurt tonight and will be in meetings until friday.
<apachelogger> steveire: that entirely depends if you think it makes sense to have it in 10.04
<steveire> I might be able to figure it out while there though if I can make time.
<apachelogger> because then we should get it done rather sooner than later
<apachelogger> super uber monster final freeze starts on apr 15
<apachelogger> If it doesn't need to be in 10.04 then there is no hurry
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what do you think about pushing latest taglib into lucid, it got one very nice memleak fix
<steveire> This is a dependency for KJots 4.5, so it's not really a hurry.
<apachelogger> Riddell: Though it is very nice all in all.
<steveire> However, having it packaged for the next ubuntu release would make people happy about not having to find a tarball or git repo.
<steveire> I'd prefer it to get into 10.04 if possible, but not urgently as you say.
<apachelogger> well, we can pump it to a PPA
<steveire> Yeah.
<apachelogger> question is...
<debfx> ScottK: can you reproduce the powerdevil bug I described above?
<apachelogger> steveire: Will KJots 4.5 use 0.1?
<steveire> Yes, or 0.1.x if there's some bug fixes
<ScottK> debfx: Give me a bit to finish something I'm working on and I'll give it a try.
<apachelogger> steveire: well, if you build-dep on 0.1 we should try to get it into lucid, then indeed devs do not need to add a PPA for the time being
<apachelogger> I'll see if I get round to it.
<steveire> Cool, thanks.
<apachelogger> rgreening: how is that mail to ayatana coming along? ;)
<steveire> I'm off now anyway. Try email if you have any questions.
<apachelogger> aye aye
<Riddell> apachelogger: if upstream want it and there's definately no new features we can do it
<apachelogger> steveire: save trip
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4197
<apachelogger> very much bugfix only
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> kubuntu-bugs now monitors taglib
<apachelogger> Riddell: when do we decide about the new logo?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd like to see if nixternal has any feedback in the questionnaire
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not seen any negative feedback so I think it's a go-er
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger pokes nixternal with a long pointy stick
<Riddell> apachelogger: CD covers are being designed now so if we want to change we need to be quick
<Riddell> as far as I've seen people like it
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is why I am asking :)
<apachelogger> Also a bunch of launchpad icons need changing I guess
<apachelogger> debfx: while you are on suspend stuff: bug 560539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560539 in kdebase-workspace "netbook doesn't return from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560539
<Mamarok> folks, there is a serious problem with your Phonon version: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234072
<ubottu> KDE bug 234072 in settings "Phonon appears not to work with Pulseaudio or JACK" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> please talk to cguthrie in #phonon
<Mamarok> apparently you are not using the KDE provided Phonon, but the Qt one... which doesn't have the pulseaudio integration and a lot of patches made by the KDE people
<ScottK> Actually we've patched the KDE one into Qt.
<ScottK> IIRC the pulseaudio stuff landed rather late to all be included.
<ScottK> I think Jon Thomas is the one to discuss it with and he's not here.
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/+bug/390643/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390643 in choqok "chokoq: "Could not delete file" when trying to delete an account" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> does he mean upstream?
 * apachelogger is not sure what he means by main stream
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> upstream it needs to go either way
<debfx> is there a way to tell kde to lock the screen on resume from ram/disk? powerdevil can be configured that way but that only applies to powerdevil
<Mamarok> ScottK: I will subscribe him to the bug, thanks :)
<Riddell> debfx: how else do you suspend/resume if not powerdevil?
 * apachelogger sings about irish rovers and the like
<debfx> Riddell: powerdevil isn't involved when you manually suspend
<Riddell> debfx: don't manually suspend :)
 * apachelogger always was a fan of dont-boot-your-pc-if-you-dont-like-bugs ;)
<debfx> :D
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> neversfelde: are you going to get digikam and kipi in?
<apachelogger> cause releease freeze starts in 3 days
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: powerdevil is in kdebase package i guess?
<debfx> the lock/logout applet uses powerdevil when you press the sleep button, but doesn't if you use the generic logout button :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: workspace
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I hope I will manage it til thursday, but unfortunatley I cannot start before tomorrow evening
<apachelogger> oh dear
<neversfelde> :(
 * apachelogger finds the tightness of that schedule rather scary
<Riddell> ubuntu has 44 gsoc applications compared to 200 for KDE
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> of which 9 are Kubuntu
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so the wiki says it would need two freeze exceptions, feature freeze and ui freeze, what is a string freeze exception?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: youd get a freeze exceiption for both and mention that it is a new upstream version with string changes and features and stuff, and why we want to have it despite all that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because it closes 99 bugs? :P
<neversfelde> it fixes 99 bugs :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> and introduces...ah well who cares? :P
<shadeslayer> why cant we just have it backports?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: none as far as we know (;)
<shadeslayer> ah its not a backport...
<apachelogger> there crashes the amarok
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: thats good :D
 * apachelogger does the amarok-crashed dance
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: or so we always say if someone asks
 * shadeslayer starts picking up the pieces
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hehe
<Tm_T> apachelogger: would you do plasma-all-messed-up dance for me?
<apachelogger> nope
<Tm_T> ):
 * apachelogger is busy switching to bangarang
<apachelogger> BANGARANG
<apachelogger> That name got a nice ring to it ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe... bangarang is awesome...
<Tm_T> I never got it working here...
<apachelogger> last time I used it it was utter crap to say the least
<apachelogger> promising utter crap though
<shadeslayer> nah.. works here...im on git build though
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: me too
<apachelogger> it might, at some point supsersed plasma in both uselessness and crashyness
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I saw you answering the digikam bug report. I already packaged digikam 1.2, but kipi-plugins is still to do, so if you have some time ...
<apachelogger> it is already as good in loosing data ^^
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i compile half my apps :P
 * apachelogger initates git clone wars between bangarang and amarok
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ah.. whend do you need it?
<shadeslayer> *when
<apachelogger> bangarang wins
<apachelogger> :S
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I compile Qt and whole KDE here...
<debfx> apachelogger: could you commit another patch to kde trunk? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233103
<ubottu> KDE bug 233103 in powerdevil-kcm "In power management GUI minutes before activation of suspend is set, but it is seconds between notification and suspend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * shadeslayer bows to Tm_T
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: it needs to go in before thursday and also freeze exceptions. Probably it is necessary to merge it with debian
<apachelogger> good lord
<apachelogger> debfx: do we have that packaged up?
<apachelogger> ohhh
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ill have a looksie
<apachelogger> debfx: nvm
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it bites me now though, aaron broke plasma-desktop :-P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: i can upload it right now to my ppa,dunno if it will build
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: aaron?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: aseigo
<apachelogger> render bug!
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> debfx: do we want to break the string for fixing that bug?
<apachelogger> s/string/translation
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: you need 1.2.0 right?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: yes
<ScottK> debfx: I can reproduce the double suspend and then no suspend at all behavior.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: whats there to break?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok ill work on it and if theres no power outage,itll be uploaded in half an hout
<shadeslayer> *hour
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I think you will need more time ;)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: if one has more than one panel in desktop -> the second panel goes doubled and whole plasma-desktop goes hangup, eating all cpu for nothing
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: really?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: lets see :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: so how is that different from non-trunk plasma? :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: btw should i mention the digikam bug as closed in the changelog?
<ScottK> neversfelde: For digikam, I already verified docs aren't affected, so U/I freeze is no problem.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: it all worked perfectly until aarons latest rework, I just love those big changes just before going weekend off :-P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: have a look at the Debian changes since last merge and you definetly should testbuild locally, not only in a ppa
<shadeslayer> or for that matter any other kipi bug?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ah ok
<apachelogger> Tm_T: lol, sure, perfectly, haha ^^
<apachelogger> worked
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, I will write the freeze exception requests now and goodbye learning^^
<ScottK> Excellent
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: where are the debian changes?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: have a look at the debian package
<debfx> apachelogger: i'm not sure
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<debfx> ScottK: ok thanks, I guess I'll have to do some more debugging
<ScottK> debfx: I also checked and if, after it doesn't suspend the second time, I change the suspend time to 2 minutes in power devil and apply, it will then suspend after two minutes.
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kipi-plugins/kipi-plugins_1.2.0-1/changelog <<
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: um cant we sync it with experimental?
<shadeslayer> or did i get the whole automatic sync tools thing wrong...
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no, there are Ubuntu changes, that can't be dropped
<shadeslayer> oh right our own patches
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: um sorry about this,but why do we need the debian changelog?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: there are a lot of changes, we might want to have too. I only had a quick look so far, so I cannot tell you the details
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: is there a wiki which lists the steps i need to do to get this package in?
<neversfelde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ah so i merge the debian and kubuntu patches into one big happy patch folder?
<neversfelde> no
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: then?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: if youre busy ill ask in motu
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com everything should be described there
<shadeslayer> ok
<CIA-6> [workspace] sitter * 1114072 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/powerdevil/kcmodule/generalPage.ui Fix UI representation from minute to second, where the backend indeed workes with seconds and not minutes. Thanks to Felix Geyer for the patch! BUG: 233103
<apachelogger> debfx: committed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233103 in moovida "Segfault when trying to run elisa" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233103
<ScottK> apachelogger: We'll have a visit from the Server Team mysql dude in a couple of hours to discuss.
<apachelogger> in a couple of hours I might be doing the sleepy sleepy
<apachelogger> or at least I hope so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same here :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-sync.html : reading
<shadeslayer> although thats pretty old....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats a good guide to what neversfelde wants accomplished? :P
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> I am not sure what you want to do really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh neversfelde wants me to merge kipi plugins with debians version
<apachelogger> bad idea
<apachelogger> either package the new version OR merge with debian BUT both at the same time is the main ingredient for issues
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: thanks
<shadeslayer> i think my shift key is buckling
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think there is only a small change, that prevents from syncing it and Debian introduced a lot of packaging changes, that we all would have to do ourselves, if we do not merge
<neversfelde> but as I said before, I only had a quick look at it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heres the changelog : http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kipi-plugins/kipi-plugins_1.2.0-1/changelog
<apachelogger> neversfelde: see, there is the problem, a lot of packaging changes == not good 3 days before monster freeze
<apachelogger> most recent change looks very dangerous
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which one?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 8 Apr ?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I know and I am not sure, if uploading kipi would be a good idea. But usptream recommends to package digikam and kipi-plugins in the same version, so we should have a look.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> just bump our packaging with the new version
<apachelogger> way less a risk
<persia> Um, maybe.
<persia> It's worth looking at the debian changes to see if there's anything worthwhile there.
<neversfelde> I will do this after reporting the exception requests
<neversfelde> for digikam
<shadeslayer> ah ive gtg...
<shadeslayer> bye all :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: sorry couldnt do the stuff today :(
<nixternal> Riddell and apachelogger...looking now
<debfx> sebas: have you had a chance to look at the brightness osd patch?
<nixternal> Riddell, and apachelogger: there does seem to be close to 200 responses thus far, 100+ for Beta 1, and it seems that Beta 2 responses are going to the RC one for some odd reason...I am guessing when the templates created, there wasn't a beta 2 maybe
<nixternal> I take that back about beta 2...beta 2 is there, but somehow people are also posting to the RC one as well :/
<apachelogger> it's all about restrictions
<txwikinger> apachelogger: wrong.. its all about freedom ;p
<nixternal> trying to figure out how to get a nice data output that we can actually use
<neversfelde> ScottK: bug 561691 I hope I mentioned everything that is needed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561691 in digikam "Feature/UI Freeze exception request for digikam 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561691
<neversfelde> kipi-plugins has to wait until tomorrow evening, but I will push a package to staging for testing
<neversfelde> gn8
<ScottK> neversfelde: gwenview uses kipi-plugins too.  That will also need testing.
<neversfelde> Yes, I know, will do that and now "Finanzbuchhaltung" :)
<ScottK> Sounds like something very German and very painful.
<neversfelde> financial  accounting
<neversfelde> and painful, yes :)
<ScottK> Yes, very painful
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Lucid/Feedback/Beta2
<debfx> ScottK: could you please test these patches: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221637#c11 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221648#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 221637 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil always suspends twice" [Normal,New]
<ScottK> debfx: OK.
 * debfx has had enough of fixing powerdevil for now
<ScottK> debfx: Was there a Launchpad bug for this?  I can't find it.
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think so.
<ScottK> oK.  Thanks
<debfx> it looks like kubuntu users don't do auto-suspension ;)
<ScottK> Hmmmm.  IIRC it works for me.
<ScottK> The double one I hit a lot.
<Riddell> nixternal: 100 responses is pretty good for that survery, wasn't expecting anything like that many
<ScottK> debfx: Are you up for any more fixing?  You've been doing great.
<debfx> ScottK: if it doesn't involve powerdevil :p
<debfx> ScottK: what about the other fix, does it cause any regressions?
<ScottK> debfx: My test package is building now.
<ScottK> I'll let you know once I've tested it.
<ScottK> debfx: Bug #557930 isn't powerdevil.  I'm not sure how much coding is involved in that one or if it's something we can even consider at this point.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557930 in kdebase-workspace "[Lucid Beta2] After first boot Live Kubuntu Netbook doesn't start X and fallback to a textual terminal" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557930
<Riddell> excid3: hi
<excid3> hey Riddell
<Riddell> excid3: currently going over GSoC applications, give me 5 minutes to get back to yours
<excid3> okay, ill be here for about 40 minutes
 * Tm_T huggles excid3
<excid3> haha
<Riddell> excid3: so I think you have a good idea of the problem from a users view
<Riddell> but have you looked at the packagekit architecture at all?
<excid3> Riddell, I read all the documentation and was going through the source trying to wrap my head around it better
<Riddell> excid3: you realise this might mean changes to packagekit (well reviewed C with strict API requirements), packagekit apt backend (python using python-apt) and kpackagekit (c++ using Qt/kdelibs)?
<Blizzz> while updating, fetching linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic  throws a 404 on lucid/32bit
<Tm_T> Blizzz: doesn't happen here, which mirror you use? oh that one, don't use that...
 * Tm_T hides
<excid3> Riddell, yes, I wasn't sure how much it would require regarding packagekit because I have not worked with significantly yet, but I am familiar with C++ and plenty Python
<ScottK> Blizzz: That kernel was pulled due to problems on Thinkpads
<ScottK> There will be a new one out shortly.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ooh
<Blizzz> de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Blizzz> k, just wanted to let u know
<ScottK> Yep.  It's on purpose to keep more things from getting broken until a fix is out.
<Riddell> excid3: trouble is nobody seems quite sure, dantti (kackagekit main man) seems to think packagekit has what's needed except for fine grained stuff like ratings so it just needs backend and frontend support.  glatzor (apt backend main man) wasn't so sure
<excid3> Riddell, hmmm, I think that packagekit would provide everything necessary, such as being able to categorize things, except for ratings like what you said and possibly where app-install-data would fit in
<Riddell> excid3: worth reviewing the log on 2010-03-31 for this channel for a discussion on the topic irclogs.ubuntu.com
<debfx> ScottK: I guess kdm shouldn't try to start the failsafe x server until it supports kdm
<Riddell> excid3: for UI improvements I expect we'll look at that at the Ubuntu Summit next month and come up with stuff we'd like done
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  That's be the first thing.  Ideally someone would teach kdm to do that.
<Riddell> probably best to concentrate on one thing to start with though
<excid3> Riddell, okay thanks, and that sounds good, overall the UI doesn't have anything much that needs to be improved, its definitely more important to have a working software-center
<Riddell> excid3: oh i think there's plenty that could be improved about the UI :)
<excid3> Riddell, haha yeah you're probably right :P
<Riddell> excid3: are you familiar with Qt and kdelibs at all?
<excid3> Riddell, I have used Qt for several things before but not kdelibs yet
<JontheEchidna> yay for dependency freeze: http://www.omat.nl/2010/04/12/kde-4-5-release-schedule-ready/
<JontheEchidna> no more surprises :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> and yay for some fixed dependencies!
 * Riddell throws some GSoc points at apachelogger, JontheEchidna, promulo_ and excid3 
<Riddell> would be lovely to have all four projects get accepted, we can but hope
<JontheEchidna> suspense
<excid3> we are going to be on the edge of our seats for like 2 weeks
<excid3> Riddell, gotta run, but leave me a msg if you need anything more
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out why Kobby 1.0~beta5-2 from the Debian archives runs beautifully on Debian unstable, while Kobby built from the same source package in a lucid chroot crashes like there's no tomorrow? It happens on both my own and my dad's computer.
<ryanakca> You can get it built for lucid at http://dp.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kobby/kobby_1.0~beta5-2~ryan1_i386.deb (Only change in that package, compared to the Debian one, was to add a changelog entry with the ~ryan1 extension). You can dget the original source package from http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/kobby/kobby_1.0~beta5-2.dsc
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: works for me (tm): http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoplw1635-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> I've never run kobby before, so maybe it's a stale config issue?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's not a crash on startup issue? Anything that I should do to trigger this?
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: install infinoted and then run 'infinoted --security-polity=no-tls'
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: It should crash instants after that. If not, try connecting to it, creating a file with contents, disconnecting, etc.
<ryanakca> But here, it crashes instantly after starting infinoted.
<JontheEchidna> I did get a crash after I tried to open an empty folder as a document ;)
<mathiaz> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Hello mathiaz.
<ScottK> apachelogger: mysql time.
<mathiaz> it seems that there are some issue with akonadi and mysql
<ScottK> mathiaz: apachelogger is the one that's got a plan.
<Tm_T> yes?
<mathiaz> is there a bug I can read up on?
<mathiaz> apachelogger: great - could you outline what problem you're running into?
<mathiaz> apachelogger: and then the solution?
<Tm_T> he's been away 4 hours
<ScottK> mathiaz: Channel logs ~8 hours ago has most of it (irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Tm_T> possibly sleeping
<ScottK> Sorry to be vague, but I'm about to head out the door.
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok - I'll have a look at it
<ScottK> debfx: My workspace build finished, but I've got to go to the grocery store.  I'll test it later tonight and let you know.
<mathiaz> apachelogger: ScottK: I have a magic diff that makes all necessary changes [15:06]
<mathiaz> apachelogger: ^^ do you have the diff available somewhere for review?
<ScottK> mathiaz: Unfortunately he didn't leave the details.  No.
<ScottK> mathiaz: What's your schedule tomorrow?
<mathiaz> ScottK: not sure yet - it's safe to assume I work on West Coast time
<mathiaz> ScottK: I think apachelogger solution would be a good one
<mathiaz> ScottK: just make sure that there aren't files lost when creating mysql-client-core-5.1
<mathiaz> ScottK: ie make sure that all files that were part of mysql-client-5.1-5.1.41-3ubuntu11 are either part of mysql-client-5.1 or mysql-client-core-5.1 for the next upload
<mathiaz> ScottK: and that the replaces are set correctly for both mysql-client and mysql-client-core
<mathiaz> ScottK: to upgrade correctly from hardy as well (that uses mysql-client-5.0)
<mathiaz> apachelogger: ^^
<Tm_T> can we also accidentally replace it with postgresql?
<mathiaz> ScottK: sorry - I realized that my feedback was better target at apachelogger than you
<Tm_T> I'll get the coat
<mathiaz> Tm_T: my naive POV: either sqlite or couchdb (the latter being used on the desktop nowdays in Ubuntu)
<mathiaz> Tm_T: but that should be discussed with upstream
<Tm_T> mathiaz: yeah, unfortunately sqlite is terrivly slow in some uses (:
<Tm_T> anyway...
<Tm_T> mathiaz: in what use is this anyway? (:
<mathiaz> Tm_T: yeah - I'm not sure that storing 10000 contacts in a table is what makes sqlite slow
<Tm_T> ...right, akonadi it was
<Tm_T> my akonadi uses postgres
<Tm_T> hmm, we'll see how it goes when I migrate all my mail to akonadi
<Tm_T> that's a lot of data to be handled
 * apachelogger blinks yawns and stretches
<apachelogger> who summons me at this ungodly hour?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son
<apachelogger> most ungodly I might say
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yes, mom?
<apachelogger> oh hai mathiaz o/
<Tm_T> (:)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: Dont use that face on me, it ain't gonna work!
<amichair> one less bug on the most wanted list
 * apachelogger falls over
 * amichair picks apachelogger up
<apachelogger> oh dear, now that INCOMING MESSAGE sound from it crowd is just unsuited for sms notification
<apachelogger> mathiaz: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/diff
<mathiaz> apachelogger: Replaces: mysql-client-5.1 (<< 5.1.41-3ubuntu12)
<mathiaz> apachelogger: ^^ that won't work for upgrade from hardy
<apachelogger> stupid hardy
<mathiaz> apachelogger: mysql was part of mysql-client-5.1
<mathiaz> apachelogger: mysql was part of *mysql-client-5.0*
<apachelogger> mathiaz: I suppose a Replaces: mysql-client-5.0, mysql-client-5.1 (<< 5.1.41-3ubuntu12) will suffice then?
<mathiaz> apachelogger: it should
 * apachelogger notes to better make an upgrade test run on this
<mathiaz> apachelogger: yes - an complete upgrade test run on mysql-server, mysql-client installed from hardy
<Tm_T> there's plenty of other problems too, I'm sure
<apachelogger> oh and more work on gsoc proposal
<apachelogger> so much to do in so little time ^^
<apachelogger> mathiaz: thanks, if you are ok, then I'll upload sometime tomorrow (if test upgrade works out)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-13
<mathiaz> apachelogger: looks good to me.
<mathiaz> apachelogger: once your testing is done, please upload.
<apachelogger> k :)
<mathiaz> apachelogger: make sure that all the necessary bits are in client-core
<apachelogger> mathiaz: works just fine .... BUT having mysql in there is actually a bit of a hack, it does not even get used, the only reason it is there is because mysql_upgrade looks for it but doesnt seem to use it at all
<apachelogger> i.e. touching and chmodding in $PATH would work just as well ^^
<mathiaz> apachelogger: really - I would be surprise
<mathiaz> apachelogger: I haven't looked at the code though
<apachelogger> seriously, upgrading worked just fine without it *shrug*
<apachelogger> Tm_T: akonadi is growing support for sqlite btw
<mathiaz> apachelogger: have you looked at the code?
<apachelogger> mathiaz: nope
<mathiaz> apachelogger: how can you tell that the upgrade worked?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ouch
<apachelogger> same results as with proper mysql-client installed
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger uploads to ppa and browses the code a bit
<mathiaz> apachelogger: is akonadi using the new features of 5.1?
<mathiaz> apachelogger: if not, it may not be enough to check whether the upgrade *actually* worked
<apachelogger> mathiaz: unlikely, the lead storage dude said that all his machines are still using 5.0
<apachelogger> mathiaz: what do you suggest?
<mathiaz> apachelogger: check the code
<apachelogger> k
<mathiaz> apachelogger: and make sure that the mysql binary is not called by the mysql_upgrade script
<apachelogger> first one must find it of course ^^
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<apachelogger> mathiaz: mysql_upgrade is in ./client/ yet we ship it in the server package
<mathiaz> apachelogger: yes - because you wanna run it on system where a mysql server is running
<apachelogger> well, it clearly depends on the client anyway, so...
<mathiaz> apachelogger: hm actually - that's not true
<mathiaz> apachelogger: mysql_upgrade can probably connect to the remote server and do the ugprade there
<apachelogger> which might be why it is in the client source
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger>   Run query using "mysql"
<apachelogger> */
<apachelogger> called by /*
<apachelogger>   Update all system tables in MySQL Server to current
<apachelogger>   version using "mysql" to execute all the SQL commands
<apachelogger>   compiled into the mysql_fix_privilege_tables array
<apachelogger> */
<apachelogger> makes sense after all
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: So no major issues on your end to speak of? Once I file the sync request / FFe, feel like adding a comment with the testing you did?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the tip of the day idea on ofirk's website design?
<ofirk> Riddell: FYI, the "Kubuntu 9.10 is out!" is now "Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx is out!"
<genii> Hm
<ryanakca> Riddell: If I remember correctly, it contains a random tip of the day for a KDE application. Like the Tip of the day when one opens a KDE app (or opened, haven't seen them in ages, but that's because I always clicked the "Don't show this again" box)
<Riddell> yeah, suggests to me it's not a good idea since they're out of fashion and it's the sort of thing we get rid of in kubuntu
<Riddell> but that space could be used for the user profiles and other bits on the current kubuntu.org front age
<Riddell> page
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<ryanakca> Riddell: Jay Franklin's blurb is up by the way
<jjesse> if i only have the usb i isnstalled and no internet how to install the restricted network drivers?  only have wireless
<daskreech> Does the Kubuntu.org site auto cycle through those info bits?
<ryanakca> daskreech: Unfortunately not
 * daskreech winces. Techinical barrier or just an oversight ?
<ryanakca> daskreech: Bit of the two. It's easier to change things manually every now and then than write a script and have it reviewed and yadda yadda.
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I'm not sure I've tested it properly to get a good idea of its stability. I'm not exactly sure how to use it
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Have time to more thoroughly test it with me, assuming I can get it to behave on my end?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: sure
<JontheEchidna> waiting for kde4libs to compile at the moment anyhow ;)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK, just a sec
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: bug 561950 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561950 in kobby "Please sync kobby_1.0~beta5-2 from Debian unstable (main) to Kubuntu Lucid (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561950
<nixternal> I think it is only fair that I should be able to bill Canonical for the 5+ years of work I have done around here, so with that said, sabdfl are you listening? -> http://tinyurl.com/y5jmdqp - I figured this was better than the $380,000 USD I came up with :D
<jjesse> so that bike costs 380k? :)
<nixternal> it is exactly the same bike I broke last year in a race while I was thinking of ways to make Kubuntu better :)
<nixternal> about $5,000
<jjesse> hrmm i would blame your fat ass for breaking the bike and not thinking about kubuntu broke the bike
<nixternal> thanks
<jjesse> your welcome
<apachelogger> madness all around
<nixternal> i crashed, that's what broke that bike
<nixternal> now I am racing on a $800 bike, it just isn't the same
<genii> Hm
<nixternal> actually, I think $4,500 is all I need, as Trek is one of my team's sponsors, so we get discounts
 * apachelogger can indeed imagine that there is less fear of breaking a 800 bike than a 5000
<apachelogger> then again 5000 USD is like 100 EUR, so that problem would not occur for me anyway :P
<nixternal> not so much fear, but with the $800 bike, it is harder to stay in the pack, therefor you don't usually crash by yourself
<apachelogger> nixternal: are you a wolf that you want to stack in the pack? :)
<nixternal> I can save Canonical $1,000 by changing out the wheels, but I think it is only fair to run carbon clinchers on that beauty
 * apachelogger agrees and pokes some json documents
<jjesse> wow  you have competly lost me
<apachelogger> uhm, now they are broken
<nixternal> I am the <insert animal that kills wolves> that wants to be in the pack
<apachelogger> what animal can I insert there?
<nixternal> i don't know actually, what is a predator of a wolf?
 * genii welds his crappy old steel tubing bike back together and carries on
 * apachelogger always did triage bugs in school and doesnt know :(
<jjesse> dear $securitycompany your private ftp sites shouldn't be googleable espeically when they contain username and password
<nixternal> or a wolf's predator?
<genii> nixternal: Other wolves? bears?
<apachelogger> aliens for sure
<nixternal> genii: I thought bears, but wasn't sure how they hell they would catch a wolf
<genii> Us?
<apachelogger> no hold on
<apachelogger> aliens and predators
<genii> apachelogger: And humans
<apachelogger> or maybe only one of them
<apachelogger> humans are only intersted in ponies!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> nixternal: tell him
 * genii munches on a pony
<nixternal> genii: but if I went with human, PETA would be all over me
<genii> Hm
<apachelogger> rightly so
<nixternal> animal on animal brutality is OK though, though humans are animals...damn that PETA
<imbrandon> sup peeps
<apachelogger> qdebug is utter crap compared with kdebug
<apachelogger> long live kdebug \o/
 * apachelogger makes his qlib a klib
<apachelogger> muahhahaa
<apachelogger> imbrandon: nixternal wants to munch wolves it seems
<apachelogger> apparently cyclists do that
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<imbrandon> lol
 * apachelogger throws away his lib and considers going to bed
<imbrandon> bah, sleep is for the weak
<apachelogger> Riddell: I might indeed have been to optimistic regarding the u1 akonadi stuff
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Tue Apr 13 04:30 CEST
<apachelogger> true, no point in going to bed now anyway
<genii> nixternal: I guess the baby seal beaters have disenchantched PETA
 * apachelogger diggs through to desktop
<apachelogger> oh cmon now srsly!!!!
<apachelogger> still no sun shine in sight
<nixternal> you gotta have balls to mess with a baby seal...in california I tried to get close to take a picture of a couple of baby seals and mama seal chased me for a good 100 yards
<nixternal> never knew seals could move that fast
<apachelogger> nixternal: why did you want to take a picture anyway?
<nixternal> they were so damn cute
<apachelogger> isn't that like ponrography, considering they are technically not wearing anythinhg?
<genii> Heh
<nixternal> Canonical, while you are at it, I could use a new time trial bike too, mine just isn't cool enough anymore....3 years old equipment gets slower :)  http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/triathlon/equinox_ttx/equinoxttx99ssl/
<apachelogger> {"couchdb":"Welcome","version":"0.10.0"}
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> just horrible
<genii> nixternal: Ride a crappy old bike and be happy! ;)
 * apachelogger rides a crapppy old bike and is not happy
<apachelogger> not advisable
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> :P
<genii> Bah
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<apachelogger> reading works
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ curl http://localhost:33397/_all_dbs
<apachelogger> ["management","users","contacts"]
<nixternal> genii: I race though, crappy doesn't cut it
<apachelogger> question of course is, where one gets the documentation for all them interfaces
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/2708563780/in/set-72157606404909644/
<nixternal> genii: that's what I am racing now, just doesn't cut it ^^
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Do you still have those files I emailed you?
<genii> Hm
 * apachelogger falls over
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you need to bling me that loud?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: :D My apoligies
 * genii slides nixternal a composite frame penny-farthing
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: the reason for my asking is the bug that you and ScottK were talking about, the answers should lie somewhere in those files. I'm digging and seeing if I have them still
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> fetch you mail
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger cant copynpaste ^^
<DarkwingDuck> What?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I switched out Harddrives and switched to AMD64 instead of i686 since then.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: fetch your mail^!!!1
 * apachelogger finds it scary when a host of apache.org times out
<apachelogger> and it is all moinmoin's fault
<DarkwingDuck> What mail am I looking for?
<DarkwingDuck> The packaging branch?
 * apachelogger sent mail :P :P :P :P
 * apachelogger is going to fall apart
<DarkwingDuck> No, I don't have it.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, wait...
<DarkwingDuck> BRB... I'm going to see if this will work.
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> moinmoin fowarded me to a stupid german translation of the frontpage
<apachelogger> no wonder I did not find no documentation ^^
 * genii shakes an impotent fist somewhere in the general direction of moinmoin
<nixternal> genii: editmoin can be your friend
<ScottK> apachelogger: You saw mathiaz answer about mysql?
<apachelogger> yes
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you may beat me for not remembering I used my never used gmail account to email those to you
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you did very much indeed
<DarkwingDuck> LOL At least I remembered that I emailed those to you
<apachelogger> that is something
<apachelogger> wooohoooo
 * apachelogger just broke an addressbook entry created with evolution
<apachelogger> that is actually fun
 * apachelogger could destory data all day long ^^
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> How about fixing the akonadi issue :P:P
<apachelogger> too little sleep
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no sleep
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I could be testing upgrading mysql
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> but I am afraid I wouldnt find the proper terminal at this time of day
<apachelogger> I might wipe my system
<DarkwingDuck> That would be bad juju
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> QVariant(QVariantMap, QMap(("error", QVariant(QString, "conflict") ) ( "reason" ,  QVariant(QString, "Document update conflict.") ) )  )
<apachelogger> damn
<apachelogger> hm, seems as if it got accepted though
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> darn awesome
 * apachelogger can edit stuff in couchdb
<ScottK> debfx: Bad news on the powerdevil patch.  I still get the double suspend.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<txwikinger> hey nixternal... Are you still awake ;D
<rgreening> Has anyone else seen Landscape/Portrait reversal between what Okular shows and printer applets does? I see this in Karmic and Lucid
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, Riddell ^
<JontheEchidna> been like that since 4.0.0
<rgreening> oh. no fix?
<JontheEchidna> Qt Software just don't give to craps
<rgreening> hmm,,, s9omething we should look to fix for Maverick?
<JontheEchidna> good luck (tm)
<ScottK> LCD on my laptop died.
<ScottK> Does Dell offer any non-crap laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<persia> Rumour has it that they don't.
<persia> And that Ubuntu works great on their less bad notebooks, but isn't there by default.
<rgreening> Dell Canada > Dell US
<rgreening> :)
<persia> Indeed.  Different markets have different offerings, some of which are better than others for given user segments :)
<rgreening> I got 8.04 on my Mini with 2 GB RAM, and you can get that anywhere else (the 2GB)
<persia> For example, Dell offers no products with Ubuntu preinstalled here (although there will be some available later this month, supposedly)
<persia> s/products/laptops/ (apologies fo failing to notice the OptiPlex offerings)
 * txwikinger thinks we need to integrate kubuntu into testdrive
<ScottK> persia: That was my experience last time I bought a laptop ~two years ago.
<txwikinger> Market segmentation is anti-competitive and disallowed by EU law
<ScottK> Of course now that I realize it was ~two years ago and not ~three, it may be under warranty....
<ScottK> txwikinger: So one has to offer the exact same products in Europe everywhere?
<txwikinger> Well.. yes
<ScottK> One wonders how test marketing would work?
<txwikinger> the rule says you cannot restrict a retailer to sell in a particular territory
<ScottK> I see.
<txwikinger> so if they have an offer in Germany, the retailer is allowed to sell to anywhere in the EU
<ScottK> Well in Dell's case they don't restrict retailers, they choose to sell directly.
<ScottK> So it doesn't seem that would enter into it.
<txwikinger> Even there
<txwikinger> if you get to the Dell germany site they cannot refuse to deliver to UK or wherever else
<txwikinger> and they cannot refuse warranty
<ScottK> Sounds very inconvenient for business.
<txwikinger> Well.. your business has to have a certain size
<txwikinger> Such that your behaviour can have a anti-competitive effect on the market
<txwikinger> however, this can be as little a 16% of the market
<txwikinger> So the small family business does not have the same obligation
<ScottK> If I'm running Dell Germany, how would I even know if Greece has any special rules?
<txwikinger> special rules?
<ScottK> If my section of the company is focused on one market, how can it be expected to know about other markets?
<ScottK> I've no idea (which is rather the point).
<ScottK> Maybe Greece has requirements around offering to recycle old computers when you sell a new one?
<ScottK> No idea.
<txwikinger> In what sense? Greece cannot diallow any product to be sold which is allowed in any other country
<txwikinger> Well. Greece as a country cannot do anything that would hinder companies outside of GREECE
<txwikinger> to sell in their market.. that would be anti-competetive by itself
<txwikinger> That used to be the problem with cars
<txwikinger> but they introduce the EU certificate that every car has to comply with and hence you can import it from any EU country into any other
<txwikinger> i.e I bought a car in Germany registered it in Luxembourg and then took it to England
<txwikinger> because in Luxembourg and UK the models had different packages that I did not like
<txwikinger> So that would be the analogy to your Dell issue
<persia> Essentially, the "EU" is taking the "state" out of "nation-state" and handing that at a higher-level.
<txwikinger> persia: Well.. in some way yes.. however, this is not so different to the interstate commerce clause in the US
<txwikinger> just that the anti-competition law is not a strong in US, since i.e. Anheuser Bush has exclusive distributors for certain markets
<txwikinger> in EU such limits in contracts with distributors would be illegal
<persia> txwikinger: Indeed, although in that case, the "nation" was removed from "nation-state", and the "state" is still under process of being removed (last direct foreign treaty between a US State and a non-US nation-state was circa 1996)
<persia> Functionally similar, but very, very different in terms of identity of polities, etc.
<txwikinger> However, yes, some of the new treaty of Lisbon is taking lots of things to the EU council
<txwikinger> i.e. an EU state cannot protect its own citizens anymore from other states
<txwikinger> Now Ireland could theoretically procecute someone in Germany who had an abortion and Germany would have to expedite even everything happened in Germany
<txwikinger> but it would violate Irish law
<persia> Indeed, and interesting, and worthy of discussion (especially in comparison with other aggregated unions (US, India, etc.), but far off topic :)
<txwikinger> However, I presume the German Supreme Court would set this part of the Lisbon treaty apart and not allow thta to happen
<txwikinger> :D
<ScottK> So US states have more ability to regulate car sales than EU nations (thinking about California emissions control requirements)
<persia> ScottK: Yes.
<debfx> ScottK: are you sure that you have used the patched package to test it?
<Riddell> two days until final freeze! panic!
<Tm_T> can we change now the wallpaper to some unicorn pony, please?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: Feedbacks about current svn snapshot of knetworkmanager are very good
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I consider uploading now ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can checkout the ML
<Tonio_> Riddell: since we only have 2 days before final freeze...
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, I think we should
<Riddell> Tonio_: give me an hour to test it myself first
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<ScottK> debfx: Reasonably sure.  I can double check.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: one wallpaper coming up right away
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> I should be uploading some junk anyway.
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413101901-7vv8ozxy1m1v57ex * debian/changelog releasing version 1:10.04ubuntu18
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: anything up for workspace?
 * apachelogger has a patch for kickoff's model loading pending
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just debfx's powerdevel thing.
<apachelogger> ok, I'll wait with that upload the
 * ScottK needs to sleep more before considering any testing reliable.
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, I can't get it to work
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you do mysql already?
 * ScottK attempts sleep again....
<apachelogger> ScottK: waiting on mvo to tell me how to do proper testing considering update-manager eats my sources.list
<apachelogger> in case anyone cares
<apachelogger> export RELEASE_UPRADER_ALLOW_THIRD_PARTY=true
<Tonio_> Riddell: really ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about knetworkmanager or the plasmoid ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dist-upgrade sorted it
<Riddell> Tonio_: so go for upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I get your log output please ?
<Tonio_> oh okay ;)
<Tonio_> uploading
<dpm> hey apachelogger, JontheEchidna, re: bug 560411, it looks to me that you are handling this already, but just in case is there anything else to do from the Translations team? Anything we should look into?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560411 in ubuntu-translations "Desktop translations not pulled for desktop-extragear-multimedia_k3b" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560411
<apachelogger> Remove (was auto installed) g++-4.2 libstdc++6-4.2-dev
<apachelogger>   mysql-client-core-5.1
 * apachelogger finds that unfortuante
<apachelogger> dpm: just checking if that actually worked
<apachelogger> problem was that we were fetching the desktop pos for non-core KDE stuff from the wrong SVN branch
<apachelogger> so some files were just not present or outdated
<apachelogger> now they should be in ubergood shape
<dpm> ah, cool
 * apachelogger rolls back his upgrade chroot and tries again
<apachelogger> dpm: it is still a bit of a dirty approach though ... bug 560606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560606 in pkg-kde-tools "Fetching of desktop file pos needs to be improved" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560606
<apachelogger> need to revise that a bit for maverick
<dpm> looking at the bug...
<dpm> ok, gotcha. I'll add an ubuntu-translations task for the translations team to keep track of the progress
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 1
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<apachelogger> that topic is way too useful ^^
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<apachelogger> much better
<apachelogger> emit fail();
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, dpm: this string is translated upstream, but hasn't been imported even after the fix: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/k3b/+pots/desktop-extragear-multimedia-k3b/ru/52/+translate
<JontheEchidna> in fact, none of the strings in that template seem to have an upstream translation
<Riddell> we use svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/$(LANGCODE)/messages/extragear-multimedia/desktop_extragear-multimedia_k3b.po
<Riddell> it's possible with k3b 2 not being stable that's the wrong place
<dpm> JontheEchidna, the template seems to have been imported, though -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/k3b/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, good point.
<dpm> (and translations too -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/k3b/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=po)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I switched to trunk
<apachelogger> dpm: the po for the template should be coming from kde-l10n-FOO
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=po
<apachelogger>    messages/kdelibs/desktop_extragear-multimedia_k3b.po in kde-l10n-ru in Ubuntu Lucid
<apachelogger>  Approved
<apachelogger>  
<apachelogger>    Uploaded by Harald Sitter on 2010-04-11 19:03:09 CEST
<apachelogger>    Will be imported into Russian (ru) translation of desktop-extragear-multimedia-k3b in Ubuntu Lucid package "k3b"
<apachelogger> still pending import I suppose
<apachelogger> can we speed that up a bit?
<dpm> apachelogger, if I'm mistaken, it should not come from kde-l10n-$LANG, if it's extragear
<dpm> If I'm _not_ mistaken, that was :)
<apachelogger> you are mistaken :P
<JontheEchidna> sorta
<JontheEchidna> upstream distributes its translations in the .desktop files
<dpm> I knew it, can't beat kubuntu devs
<JontheEchidna> but pkgbinarymangler.... mangles... them
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> stupid and ugly binary mangler
<apachelogger> mangles but doesnt extract, stupid as it is
<apachelogger> so what we do, is have script magic in kde-l10n packages that fetches the pos from KDE's SVN
<JontheEchidna> gotta go to class now, be back this afternoon
<apachelogger> and that is why those translations come from kde-l10n-FOO but the tempalte from the actual source package
<dpm> apachelogger, yeah, but my point was, when I saw desktop_extragear-multimedia_k3b, that if k3b is extragear (is it?) the translations should not be included in the kde-l10n-* packages but actually come from the actual k3b source package. I thought only core kde apps' translations were in kde-l10n-*
<apachelogger> yes, that is absolutely correct
<apachelogger> just not for the desktop files
<dpm> ah, I see...
<persia> Is this to support app-install-data?
<apachelogger> dpm: in the k3b source ther is a po/ directory that indeed contains the localized UI strings
<apachelogger> dpm: then we manually create templates
<apachelogger> deskto files however get distributed without appropriate .po files
<dpm> persia, no, that's to support the KDE translation infrastructure in Launchpad
<persia> Having the .desktop translations outside the source?  I think we have a context miss :)
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/k3b/src/k3b.desktop?revision=1112045&view=markup
<apachelogger> that is how the desktop file look sin the k3b source
<apachelogger> then the ubuntu binarymangler comes and takes away all the translations, and (unfortunately) dumps them
<apachelogger> so technically as it is the desktop files are left without associated po files
<apachelogger> and that is why we fetch them form KDE svn in kde-l10n-FOO
<apachelogger> technically we could also do it in k3b, but by doing it in kde-l10n-FOO we have a central point of failure
<apachelogger> otherwise too many things can go wrong + it would be quite the PITA to maitain
<dpm> ok, I get you
<dpm> persia, that's how it's done in KDE upstream. .desktop files are not created on build from a .desktop.in, but are kept in the sources. Translations for them are done in separate PO files than the ones from applications.
<dpm> persia, upstream the translations are also not distributed in the sources but in sort of separate language packs
<persia> Seems like an opportunity for string cleanup, since all the strings are *duplicated* in app-install-data.
<persia> We oughtn't need to ship both (or else there's a bug in app-install-data translation for all KDE apps)
<dpm> persia, haven't we got the same problem with duplication with app-install-data for GNOME apps? Just asking, since I think this is not an issue only for KDE apps
<persia> I thought there was some special hack for GNOME apps, related to the bit how binarymanger takes away the .desktop translations.
<persia> I may be wrong.
<apachelogger> meh.
<apachelogger> upgrade failed :(
 * apachelogger rebuilds mysql
<dpm> persia, these are unrelated things, I believe. For GNOME apps, inline translations in the .desktop files are discarded, but they are nevertheless in the PO files and the original template in the POT files, and they get imported. In KDE, translations in the .desktop files are discarded, and there is no POT file or a way to create one, so it directly has to be fetched from upstream's SVN
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KubuntuTranslationsLifecycle
<persia> So what happens for the GNOME apps with maintainer-added .desktop flies.  I suspect there's a gap somewhere, and duplication, but that's possibly a longer-term thing.
<persia> If you're going to UDS, you might want to have a spec on .desktop file translation.  I know seb128, mvo and myself have previously been interested in the topic, and wouldn't be surprised if there are others.
<persia> Should save disk space for all.
<dpm> persia, I'll be at UDS, and I'd be happy to discuss this :). I'm not sure about the spec yet, but we could have a session.
 * apachelogger loves specs
 * apachelogger should write some of them for kubuntu
<persia> dpm: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-desktopfile-ui
<persia> Basically needs someone to take it up, and run with it.  I was strongly reminded by the KDE .desktop file handling description.
<rgreening> mornin persia
<dpm> persia, ah, but that's something different. One thing is improving how KDE translations for desktop files are imported (packaging infrastructure), while the other (the spec) is about adding new funcionality to Launchpad to allow translators to translate them in an easier way. The latter would require someone to hack on LP, as the LP Translations developers' current focus is upstream integration, and I don't think they'd have the resources to put time o
<dpm> n that
<persia> OK.  That was the old spec that was always referenced when folks talked about .desktop files.  Working with upstream is clearly better.  We could do a new spec, regarding handling the translations for .desktop files.
<persia> Since we end up needing translations for every .desktop file in the archive on (nearly) every GUI install, it seems wasteful not to use them.
<Riddell> ryanakca: you forgot to subscribe ubuntu-archive to bug 561950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561950 in kobby "Please sync kobby_1.0~beta5-2 from Debian unstable (main) to Kubuntu Lucid (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561950
<Riddell> tsimpson: bug 412929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412929 in arora "Arora does not start a new instance when icon in kickoff is clicked." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412929
<gunsofbrixton> hi, for kubuntu karmic there where plans to use arora as default browser, seems to have gotten pretty feature-complete by now... what are the plans for lucid or future releases?
<apachelogger> gunsofbrixton: it is not features we are concerned with, but reliabilty, consistency, integration and stability of course
<Riddell> gunsofbrixton: lucid is LTS so not a good time for changing browser, konqueror still default
<apachelogger> I personally do however think that now that kdewebkit is maturing along nicely that arora is out of the race
<apachelogger> It's more like konqueror-khtml vs konqueror-webkit vs rekonq vs firefox now
<apachelogger> at least until chromium grows KDE integration ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering if akonadi resources can interact with eachother
<agateau> Riddell: ping
 * shadeslayer watches as plasma-widget-networkmanagement crashes
<Riddell> agateau: yo
<agateau> Riddell: hi, was wondering about the status regarding the latest krandrtray and kalarm patches
<Riddell> agateau: next on my todo list after archive admin duties, which I think I'm about done with
<Riddell> agateau: anything else from you before final freeze on thursday?
<agateau> Riddell: nothing I can think of
<agateau> Riddell: sounds good then, thanks
<Riddell> agateau: what should we do with the colibri package?
<agateau> Riddell: good question
<Riddell> it still gives an error  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service', which is also in package notification-daemon 0:0.4.0-2ubuntu2
<Riddell> a conflicts would be a quick fix I guess
<agateau> Riddell: if you have time, at least it would be nice to add a "Provides: notification-daemon"
<Riddell> mm, that might work
<agateau> Riddell: and distro-rename the .service to colibri-org.freedesktop.Notifications.service
<Riddell> agateau: what will that do?
<agateau> Let you install both notification-daemon and  colibri
<agateau> Riddell: but then, only disk order will determine which one is started :/
<agateau> Riddell: I was wondering whether it would not actually be simpler to get rid of the service file and turn colibri into a kded module
<agateau> Riddell: but that would be for later
<Riddell> agateau: ah, so the kde- and gnome- prefixes we used to have for policykit weren't some magic desktop thing it was dbus picking a file based on the first one it came across?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, according to dbus source
<agateau> I guess no one got both installed, maybe
<Riddell> ok I'll do that
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks
<Riddell> people would have had both installed but they probably weren't too fussed which got used
<agateau> Riddell: yes, makes sense
 * agateau does not know much about policykit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who is handling the networkmanagement plasmoid?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tonio
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: got a bug for you : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234254
<ubottu> KDE bug 234254 in general "knetworkmanagement plasmoid crashes on setting network while not connected completely" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: can't reproduce....
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: weird....
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: well this too : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/562192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562192 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "After a wireless disconnect+reconnect, no list of wireless networks can be seen though they can be seen in "Available Networks KDE Control Module" " [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> lemme try again with the previous bug
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: i can reproduce it again... but the crash dialog doesnt come up,although the whole of plasma goes down
<apachelogger> Riddell: gsoc reply
<Riddell> agateau: what's the status of kalarm-ksni.diff getting upstream?
<agateau> Riddell: I am discussing it with David Jarvie on reviewboard
<debfx> can anyone confirm bug #538075 ? I can't and haven't found a report on the kde bug tracker
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538075 in kdebase-workspace "Machine suspends at "low" instead of "critical" battery remaining" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538075
<debfx> I wonder why the ubuntu-10.04 milestone is set for that bug
<debfx> Riddell: have you seen the discussion about the brightness osd on kde-core-devel?
<Riddell> debfx: I have not, let me look
<rgreening> Riddell: on my Acer's, the Plymouth splash isn't smooth. I get errors dropped onto the vty with a black screen. is this a known issue? I thought it should stay until kdm appears and console errors were supposed to be redirected?
<apachelogger> rgreening: mouse cursor?
<rgreening> I get some input/output error with glib iirc
 * apachelogger just hacked the upgrade tool \\o/
<Riddell> rgreening: it's much the same for me too :(
<Riddell> debfx: groovy, so people like it but the question of a general OSD class is to be resolved
<Riddell> sebas: have you had a look at the patch yet, I'd like to put it in our kdebase-workspace package but decision needs taken toot sweet before final freeze
<apachelogger> http://tinyurl.com/82kur
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> man that paste plasmoid is broken
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413660/
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413661/
<apachelogger> proof of workability
 * apachelogger uploads mysql
 * Riddell cheers apachelogger 
<CIA-6> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413141111-r2b52cyp00r4c7mk * debian/ (changelog control) + akonadi-server depends on mysql-server-core-5.1 (>= 5.1.41-3ubuntu11) + akonadi-server depends on mysql-client-core-5.1 (>= 5.1.41-3ubuntu12)
 * apachelogger notes that kres-migrator likes to explode very much
<apachelogger> ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_kabc_resource' stopped unexpected (Process crashed)
<apachelogger> hm, no wonder that happens, the nepomuk resource is going cazy after resources were migrated
 * Riddell uploads kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> debfx: I included your patch, there seems to be broad support for it upstream, thanks for the improvement
<Riddell> amichair: ooh you fixed bug 556376, lovely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<sebas> Riddell: uhm, which patch?
<Riddell> sebas: brightness OSD one from debfx http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/64489
<sebas> Riddell: If Dario finds it OK I'll merge it
<sebas> patch looks reasonably clean, for as much I can say
<apachelogger> goodness
<apachelogger> apparmor--
<sebas> I'll ask dario to have a look
<EagleScreen> sebas: if you talk with Dario, tell him to review also the patch proposed here, please: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221637
<ubottu> KDE bug 221637 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil always suspends twice" [Normal,New]
<sebas> EagleScreen: aye :)
<EagleScreen> thanks
<debfx> sebas: and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221648 :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 221648 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil only autosuspends once/twice" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sebas> debfx: do you have an SVN account?
<sebas> in KDE's SVN :)
<EagleScreen> sebas: Bug 221648 may be duplicate of 221637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221648 in ubuntu "Nvidia drivers, monitor detection not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221648
<sebas> EagleScreen: let's see
<debfx> sebas: nope
<sebas> debfx:  http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account :)
<debfx> Riddell: thanks, great to have the osd back in kubuntu :)
<EagleScreen> oh i see, it could be a different issue
 * apachelogger is feeling like captain kirk in star trek the motion picture
<ScottK> debfx: You were right.  I tested with the wrong -workspace .debs.  Retesting.
<sebas> debfx: Dario has some comment on the patches, so some need a bit of work, overall they look very good
<sebas> debfx: if you apply for an svn account, then you'll be able to commit them yourself
<apachelogger> someone please hold me!
 * sebas holds apachelogger
<apachelogger> thanks
 * apachelogger hugs sebas while they are at it
 * ScottK hands sebas a towel.
<apachelogger> so, it would seem that dearest apparmor is repsonsible for bug 554514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<sebas> hehe, thanks :)
<apachelogger> I DO HATE APPARMOR
<apachelogger> just so that you know
<sebas> debfx: the patch to  221637 can go in
<sebas> I can commit it, if you want it in quickly, otherwise you can do it as soon as you get your creds
<EagleScreen> I'd like a fix for 221637 as soon as possible
 * apachelogger puts on a smile -> :)
<apachelogger> <3
 * apachelogger just fixed a bug without even wanting too
<sebas> debfx: the other one ok BKO is also good
<CIA-6> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413145338-ooogf1cknocxzoa5 * debian/ (changelog usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi) Expand apparmor profile to silence apparmor complaints in syslog, additonally this seems to fix LP: #554514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<debfx> sebas: great, I'll apply for an svn account
<sebas> debfx: great :)
<sebas> you can take me as reference if you want
<apachelogger> and the sponsorings I did
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: one first-start akonadi issue remains on my machine :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus
<apachelogger> it only happens for first start though
<apachelogger> which might be indication that it is also apparmor related
<apachelogger> but I dont get any apparmor denials in syslog :(
<Riddell> tried turning off apparmour?
<apachelogger> at some point I probably did
<apachelogger> *trying*
<apachelogger> nah, not apparmor related
<Riddell> time to poke upstream?
<apachelogger> no one around it seems
<apachelogger> I could call karke and lure him to some bar, so that he can fix it ^^
<sebas> the whole KDAB akonadi team is at a meeting right now
<apachelogger> how unfortunate :(
<sebas> the meeting ends on Friday
<Riddell> that is one long meeting
<sebas> UDS takes longer :)
<apachelogger> well, that is a summit ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am very much out of ideas
<apachelogger> it probably is some timing issue (timeout?)
<agateau> sebas: hi! speaking of UDS, will you be there?
<sebas> no
<sebas> it's in Belgium right?
<agateau> yes
<agateau> too bad
<sebas> akademy then :)
<agateau> yes :)
<agateau> do you know if any upstream kde developer will be at uds?
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs a handy "sleep 5" somewhere?
<Riddell> agateau: dantti will be
<Riddell> seele should be
<agateau> Riddell: great!
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
 * apachelogger does the looking
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe it is not the server that fails registering but the selftest that fails noticing it (due to rather short timeout)
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> by the time the selftest returns akonadi is not even done with creating the tables
<Riddell> sleep 6 ? :)
<agateau> warning, engineers at work :)
 * shadeslayer sounds the horn
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413700/
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> I marked the important line for you
<ScottK> debfx: I have good news and I have bad news.  The double suspend is gone (this is a really big fix), but the second suspend still doesn't happen.
 * apachelogger builds new pimlibs
<ScottK> I think we should upload it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: For your workspace upload, please include debfx's powerdevil patch.
<apachelogger> ScottK: is that in bzr already?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think so.  I fished it out of the bug for testing.
<apachelogger> can someone put it in bzr please?
 * apachelogger is busy fighting timeouts
<ScottK> debfx: Can you put it in bzr?
<ScottK> If not, I'll try to sqeeze it in before I have to go.
<debfx> ScottK: I'm not a kubuntu-member but I can put up a merge request
 * rgreening thinks debfx should request to be a member for next meeting
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Please ping me when you have it.
 * ScottK thinks rgreening should file debfx's application.
<debfx> :D
<rgreening> ha
<ScottK> It's been done before.  Hobbsee never applied for core-dev.  It was done to her.
 * apachelogger thinks rgreening should go talk to ayatana :P
 * rgreening still has to put together my kubuntu-dev app
<rgreening> that too
<Riddell> ScottK: which powerdevil patch?
<rgreening> $work has been on my a-$$
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Riddell: KDE Bug 221637
<ubottu> KDE bug 221637 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil always suspends twice" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221637
<ScottK> That one
<debfx> ScottK: just to be sure, you have applied both patches to your testing package?
<ScottK> Both?
<apachelogger> oh my
<debfx> ScottK: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221648#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 221648 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil only autosuspends once/twice" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> debfx: No.  I didn't include that one.
<ScottK> I just did the one in 221637
<ScottK> Unfortunately I need to leave nowish for $WORK meetings and can't test further.
<debfx> ScottK: both patches work for me and sebas said they are good, so should I include both?
<ScottK> debfx: I'm willing to trust you on that one and that would explain why it didn't resuspend
<ScottK> debfx: yes.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Riddell: currently it times out after 10 seconds, assuming the starting failed
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about bumping that to 30 seconds or even 1 minute?
<apachelogger> takes about 15 here, so a netbook might easily be 30 or more
<apachelogger> and frankly, if the starting failed I doubt it will make much difference if you present the selftest after 10 seconds or 30 or 1 minute
<ScottK> BTW, the "Akonadi Starting" announcement freaked my wife out the first time she logged into Karmic.
<ScottK> It seems like it should only be chatty on failure.
<rgreening> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> rgreening: PONG!!!!!
<shadeslayer> nixternal: oh hi :)
<rgreening> nixternal: we gotz docs for usb-creator-kde?
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> rgreening: dunno, do we?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i want to help with help.kubuntu.org....
<shadeslayer> ( saw it on the To Do list )
<rgreening> nixternal: we should...
<nixternal> shadeslayer: talk to ryanakca about that, he is in charge of web stuff
<shadeslayer> ah..
<nixternal> rgreening: there is something in kubuntu-docs, that I do know
<nixternal> actually, yeah we do have docs for it, I did them
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> but the app itself should have docs I feel....it is a simple enough UI, but for a newb none of the wording makes a lick of sense
<nixternal> and the ubuntu version is even worse
<rgreening> nixternal: we should review it, as there are some changes... 0.2.22 with bug fixes has instroduced some changes
<nixternal> don't know whose idea it was to use jargon in the ui over there
<nixternal> no need to review it now since we can't fix it
<nixternal> have to wait for lucid+1
<nixternal> when was 0.2.22 released?
<nixternal> post UI freeze?
<nixternal> oh, people remove the losing fingers part from the topic I see
<rgreening> hrmmm... 0.2.22 is coming now (soon as evan releases)
<nixternal> shouldn't have any UI changes
<nixternal> as usb-creator is documented with screenshots
<rgreening> added a warning dialog
<rgreening> for format
<rgreening> LP #553460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553460 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde format option does not properly re-display the device with a formatted size" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553460
<nixternal> ahh, that isn't anything
<nixternal> oh, that does change something....
 * nixternal looks for it
<rgreening> and a translation change on format button from Format to Erase Disk
<shadeslayer> nixternal: um why are missing screenshots in kubuntu-manual?
<shadeslayer> Chapter : Intro. to Kubuntu
<nixternal> rgreening: alt+f2 ->    help:/kubuntu/media
<nixternal> Bootable ISO Images From USB Media
<nixternal> shadeslayer: kubuntu manual?
<nixternal> there hasn't been a kubuntu manual for years
<shadeslayer> nixternal: no
<shadeslayer> nixternal: sorry i meant docs
<nixternal> I am not missing screenshots
<nixternal> oh, i am missing a screenshot
<nixternal> don't know...i will have to look at that
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://imagebin.ca/view/S56toSWL.html
<rgreening> nixternal: LP #484252 for the Format button label change. We'll need to update text (potentially).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator "Wrong behaviour on format action" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484252
<apachelogger> ScottK: upstream might eat us for hiding this fancy progressbar
<apachelogger> ScottK: easy enough to hide though
<nixternal> shadeslayer: fix committed to bzr
<shadeslayer> nixternal: :D
<nixternal> the image was kubuntu.png and the screenshot was supposed to be kubuntu-desktop.png...easy enough fix, just rename the image :)
<rgreening> nixternal: also, the "Before Continuing" comment about Format not working is fixed in the new release.
<shadeslayer> rgreening: btw if i want to help with kubuntu docs,i just make a clone of the bzr and start working on my branch and request merges?
<nixternal> there, added a comment to that bug report
<rgreening> nixternal: and the Before Continuing should probably be changed to "Warning! Erase Disk with delete all partitions on the device"
<nixternal> rgreening: if it were actually up to me, and it was a UI/String freeze at this point, I would say no, but who am I? I think Riddell or the KC has the right to approve, not me
<apachelogger> *sigh*
 * rgreening +1
<apachelogger> someone for got to mark released
<apachelogger> beh
<shadeslayer> nixternal: so...
<nixternal> was it me?
<nixternal> I do that shit all the time apachelogger
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> dont care quite frankly
<apachelogger> easy to fix
<shadeslayer> rgreening: btw if i want to help with kubuntu docs,i just make a clone of the bzr and start working on my branch and request merges?
<CIA-6> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413155642-gq5s2c3hp1gs9lbf * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1
<rgreening> nixternal: you want me to make changes to the docs, or are you ok with updating?
<nixternal> we can't make changes to the docs
<nixternal> not until maverick
<rgreening> or do we want to have a KC vote on making any changes
<rgreening> oh.. grr
<nixternal> ask Riddell, see what he says
<rgreening> okies
<nixternal> we have been in UI and string freeze for over a month
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the issue?
<nixternal> Riddell: usb-creator has UI and string changes and needs approval, my vote would be -1, however I don't think I have the right to make such a decision and think you or the KC should
<rgreening> Riddell: as a result of some bug fixes to usb-creator package, kubuntu-docs is out of sync.
<rgreening> so question is leave it or fix it
<nixternal> if it gets changed, it looks to throw the documentation out of whack, which honestly I don't care, people will file bug reports and I will just smack them
<nixternal> ksmackbugreporter <- apachelogger get on that!
<rgreening> nixternal: 1 easy fix we could do, would be delete the warning box as its now unnecessary. Now translations affected, other than the time effort people put in.
<CIA-6> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413160145-ywrl31ghf7c1c6iy * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_01_increase_fail_timeout.patch to bump the timeout before starting error detection from 10 seconds to 60, that should be enough time for akonadi to start on somewhat decent hardware (I hope)
<apachelogger> nixternal: whut?
<rgreening> e.g. the "Before Continuing"
<apachelogger> always this dirty talk in here
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> ScottK: so what's it gonna be? happy wife or happy upstream? ^^
<rgreening> nixternal: that only leaves the Format->Erase Disk change as lingering/out-of-sync
<rgreening> which isn't bad
<apachelogger> nixternal: wasnt you
<rgreening> or screw it altogether.. Riddell? thoughts?
 * rgreening notes I did not make the string change and it certainly wasn't my idea on the best fix
<Riddell> bug 484252 looks potentially destructive, I think it should be changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator "Wrong behaviour on format action" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484252
<Riddell> although I don't see what's wrong with rgreening's idea of only enabling it when selecting the full disk
<rgreening> Riddell: ya. but ev did not want to make deep changes at this point, only cosmetic.
<EagleScreen> hello Riddell, printer-applet is always in systray even if there aren't jobs in the printer, I think it should appear only when there are some job
<Riddell> EagleScreen: that's not what I'm seeing
<rgreening> so a label change Riddell, was what he suggested and this means unfortunately strings change (Im only the messenger)
<EagleScreen> oh, i see it
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm not sure enable/disable is much harder than a string change
<rgreening> Riddell: it's not. It's quite easy as ['Free'] is set or not. Someone offered a patch
<nixternal> Riddell: unhide your tray icons, I see it too
<Riddell> nixternal: well of course it's there if you unhide them, because if you unhide it then it'll get shown
 * apachelogger uninstalls the printer applet always :P
<rgreening> anyway... If you wish to beat up on ev Riddell, I can back you up :)
<apachelogger> might be related ot the fact that I dont own a printer ^^
<nixternal> Riddell: it shouldn't even be a hidden icon, there shouldn't be an icon if it isn't running right?
<Riddell> nixternal: it is running
<nixternal> what if someone has it setup to show all icons, their sys tray is gonna get huge
<ofirk> apachelogger: I fixed the kubuntu logo size inside kickoff
<Riddell> well yes, so don't do that
<ofirk> apachelogger: here: http://imagebin.ca/view/cNyrYdz.html
<nixternal> shouldn't it only run when I go to print something?
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<Riddell> nixternal: no, it's always running
<nixternal> k
<ofirk> apachelogger: good or not good?
<apachelogger> not good
<nixternal> so is that stupid message indicator even though there are no apps running that use it
<apachelogger> ofirk: way too blury
<apachelogger> IMHO
<ofirk> apachelogger: do you mean the circle?
<EagleScreen> Riddell: as suggestion, you can try to impre it to only run when some job is being printed, for future versions
 * rgreening goes for some Tim's coffee
<Riddell> EagleScreen: why?
<EagleScreen> I think the applet has no sense if any job is printing
<Riddell> that's why it's hidden
<EagleScreen> yes I know, if you think this is better..
<ScottK> apachelogger: I vote for happy non-technical user (of which my wife is one).  It's pointless to show "thingyouhavenoideawhatitis starting".
<ScottK> Actually it's not pointless, it's harmful.
<apachelogger> well
 * ScottK predicts seele would agree if she were here.
<apachelogger> I suppose akonadi start can slow the system down quite a bit
<apachelogger> and then you ahve no indicaiton as to why that is happening
<apachelogger> also app startup can be delayed a lot without visual feedback
<ScottK> apachelogger: We never had a visual warning for updatedb running.
<apachelogger> 1. updatedb does not get executed in blockig manner before app startup
<apachelogger> 2. updatedb does not eat your system
<apachelogger> mysqld startup + init hogs my system quite a bit
<ScottK> It can eat your system.
<apachelogger> only for 10 seconds, but on a bit of a weaker machine that might indeed be horrible
<ScottK> Anyway, I gave my opinion.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it can ... akoandi does
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think
<nixternal> updatedb will only be a hog the first time it is run though
<nixternal> after that it is usually really fast, unless of course you just installed 1000 more packages and then it kicks off
<apachelogger> the first time it gets run at CD creatin I think
<ScottK> debfx: I got another idea for a needed fix (no powerdevel involved).  Up for it perhaps?
 * apachelogger had too much coffee and nothing to eat
<apachelogger> bad combination
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i have had gum and water thus far today
<apachelogger> nixternal: are you also on a hunger strike?
<ofirk> apachelogger: what about http://imagebin.ca/view/YKHvBw4A.html ?
<ScottK> debfx: On plasma-desktop, alt-F2 brings up krunner.  Plasma-netbook has it's own runner built into search and launch and it doesn't always play well with krunner, so could we make it so that if plasma-netbook is running, alt-F2 brings up search and launch and not the regular krunner?
<nixternal> apachelogger: no, woke up and started participating in this community instead of eating properly
 * ScottK has really got to go now.
<nixternal> according to Jono, that could be a sign of burning out
<nixternal> that's it, I quit! :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: oh, that I do every day
<ScottK> nixternal: Jono's got a job opening ....
<nixternal> i don't even wanna know
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Cloud computing community lead.
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> oh, imbrandon is going for that I think
<apachelogger> since when do clouds form communities?!
<apachelogger> ?!?!?!
<apachelogger> ?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?
<ScottK> On that note, I'm off.
<nixternal> cloud, the buzz word for the internet
<nixternal> peace out cubscout
 * nixternal thinks it was already made clear that canonical won't hire me after the escapade last year where they blew me off on a scheduled interview and wouldn't reply to emails asking what happened
<apachelogger> http://www.frederic.gierlinger.eu/blog/fp-content/images/cloud_computing.jpg
<nigelb> nixternal, 0_0
<ofirk> apachelogger: funny :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: its all because of the stepchild bsuiness
<Sput> apachelogger: funnily enough, current KDE trunk doesn't seem to deem it necessary to show akonadi startup
<nixternal> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> Sput: maybe they removed that ugly progressbar
 * apachelogger is all in favor of removing ugly things
<Sput> at least I haven't seen this ugly popup since upgrading kdepim to trunk
<apachelogger> nixternal: we could apply at mandriva's
<Sput> and I've seen it again when I downgraded it to 4.4 again
<apachelogger> nixternal: and become nepomuk fallback-overlords
<ofirk> say, what about http://imagebin.ca/view/YKHvBw4A.html for a new logo size? I really think the current one is too big
<nixternal> hehe
<ofirk> btw, this is how it looks now: http://imagebin.ca/view/2CtPoUVn.html
<apachelogger> ofirk: still very blurry
<ofirk> apachelogger: you mean the circle, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jonny made a mess in kds
<apachelogger> \o.
<Riddell> which one?
<apachelogger> the younger one
<apachelogger> no offence though, you are also young :)
 * apachelogger sings the happy merge song
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413163704-t5zspkxfd2cls9nu * (2 files in 2 dirs) merge with archive and release ubuntu19 now
<apachelogger> Riddell: so what is your POV on hiding the akonadi start/stop progressbar?
<EagleScreen> I cannot switch KDE languaje in Kubuntu, what package should I report a bug against?
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on where you try to switch it
<EagleScreen> in Kcontrol/Systemsettings -> Regional & Language
<apachelogger> where in specific
<apachelogger> what buttons do you press
 * apachelogger is wondering why his hard disk is so busy
<EagleScreen> from Spanish to British English
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm all for it in general, it should be just a trunk backport, arguably it's a UI freeze exception issue though
<EagleScreen> this is not new, this is an ancient problem in Kubuntu, can it be related to Launchpad translation? this not happens in other distributions
<apachelogger> Riddell: it will be our secrit ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want to have a bug for it?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: you did not answer my question
<EagleScreen> buttons?
<apachelogger> well, from look at this nice systemsettings module the language will not change
<EagleScreen> I add British English to the list, it is set upper by default, then I click on apply
<apachelogger> well see
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't mind about having a bug
<EagleScreen> then I reboot the system and almost everything is still in spanish
<apachelogger> that is already the wrong way to do it
<apachelogger> because en_GB requires to fallback to en_US
<apachelogger> but if your systems global language is set to spanish ,then it will fall back to spanish
<apachelogger> hence you will end up with a mixture of en_GB and spansih instead of en_GB and en_US
<EagleScreen> then I must set en-GB; en_US; es_ES in the list?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> that should work
<EagleScreen> ok, will check it now
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 562420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562420 in kdepimlibs "UI freeze exception akonadi start/stop progress dialog" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562420
<Riddell> nixternal: is that progress bar documented?
 * apachelogger certainly hopes not
<EagleScreen> ok apachelogger, this is still in Spanish
<EagleScreen> I restarted session, must I reboot?
<apachelogger> quite frankly, you should just not use the fallback lists
<EagleScreen> then?
<apachelogger> switch the system language
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: this shouldn't be necessary
<apachelogger> then go fix whatever is the fallback lists causing to fail
<EagleScreen> i can tell you that in Debian or Suse this problem is not present, thay change the language as expected
<apachelogger> stupid langack patches always break some shiz -.-
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: so?
<EagleScreen> so this is a Kubuntu specific issue
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: so?
<apachelogger> want me to remove the list widget?
<EagleScreen> so I must give feedback about it
<apachelogger> yep yep, though there is some report about that particular issue
<apachelogger> + it is not the kubuntu way of changing the language
<apachelogger> the kubuntu way is switching the syslang
<EagleScreen> :o
<EagleScreen> in my opinion the Kubuntu way is not a good idea, and why is it necessary in Kubuntu and not in the rest of distributions?
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<apachelogger> because it is
 * apachelogger takes note of the issue and wil look into it once he gets time
<EagleScreen> ok and thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: no
<Riddell> apachelogger: exception accepted
<neversfelde> a universe package can be in the Recommends section of a package in main, is that correct?
<persia> Ideally not.
<neversfelde> persia: there is a universe package in Recommends for kipi-plugins "graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat", I would like to add hugin, because it is needed for a new expoblending feature
<neversfelde> debian did that, too
<persia> Well, this will show up in component-mismatches, and the archive-admins will want to you undo it.
<persia> It is considered a bug.  It's not a critical bug.
<neversfelde> I am not sure what to do. If you choose the expoblending feature in kipi-plugins, it displays a warning, that hugin needs to be installed. So hugin needs to be recommended somewhere?
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: you may want to know that after changing the system language to en_GB, this is still in Spanish
<persia> neversfelde: If you wanted to be really tricky, you could catch the error and offer to install the software for the user.
<persia> I did this with a package where my recommends was downgraded to suggests, but I really needed it for one feature.
<neversfelde> also kipi-plugins will not have some new features announced with 1.1.0 and 1.1.2 like RedEyeRemovement because of missing libs in main
<neversfelde> persia: I think I will never manage to do this till thursday :)
<persia> That's the challenge :)
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20100413-1.txt
<nixternal> nixternal->(gone_for_the_day);
<neversfelde> kipi-plugins needs a second runtime dependency Enblend, that is also in universe :(
<neversfelde> I think it is not a good idea to introduce a package that needs major changes so close before final freeze?
<debfx> apachelogger: could you merge the powerdevil aptches into kdebase-workspace? https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/powerdevil-patches/+merge/23337
<CIA-6> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413173817-ek5pe87gvmn2wh8t * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_02_hide_akonadi_progressbar.patch to hide start/stop progressbar as done in KDE trunk and requested by ScottK LP: #562420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562420 in kdepimlibs "UI freeze exception akonadi start/stop progress dialog" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562420
<apachelogger> debfx: cando
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm committing the CVE fix to bzr in just a bit here
<JontheEchidna> though the patch that riddell just uploaded isn't present...
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: congratulations for becoming core dev
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: thanks :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what fix? ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20100413-1.txt
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger didnt read mail all day long
<apachelogger> was breaking akonadi ^^
<CIA-6> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413174138-l9hjlbca2yeu8zy1 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which patch isn't present?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu_119, the dbusmenu one
<JontheEchidna> it's not in the upload to the archive either, it seems
<apachelogger> up up we go
 * apachelogger moves on to akonadi
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, do I have to do that cia magics every boot?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fooey, added now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, for every branch
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you tell me the command again?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: was this security issue advertised?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bzr cia-project kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes: http://www.kde.org/info/security/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but not on e-mails?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've not seen one
<JontheEchidna> saw it on Digg, actually
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> that is a flaw in the system
<apachelogger> this stuff should be announced to packager and release
<JontheEchidna> it usually is :/
<apachelogger> maybe we just found a bug in dirk ^^
<Riddell> we should also check with the security team about doing -security updates
<neversfelde> I think it is best to leave kipi-plugins at 1.0.0 and ship digikam in 1.2.0 with lucid, I will ask upstream, if that is ok for them. For maverick it will need a lot of work, I will have a look at it, if Lure is still busy then and try to backport. Do you agree with this?
<Riddell> neversfelde: usually we just go with what lure says :)
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100413174809-hpska67yneotl3dr * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add CVE-2010-0436_fix_kdm_local_exploit.diff from upstream to fix a local KDM vulnerability (LP: #562440)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562440 in kdebase-workspace "[CVE-2010-0436] KDM Local Privilege Escalation Vulnerability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562440
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-0436)
<CIA-6> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100413174848-qaw2jqpgakoav91v * debian/changelog releasing version 1.3.1-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> neversfelde: you don't want to do the new kipi-plugins because of new dependencies?
<neversfelde> Riddell: he is busy with baby and job, so I offered to have a look at digikam and kipi for lucid
<neversfelde> Riddell: new Recommends
<neversfelde> hugin and another one, bot in universe
<neversfelde> s/bot/both
<apachelogger>   Uploading akonadi_1.3.1-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> MAGIC
 * apachelogger can eat again
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think that it might be best if I do the ubuntu12 upload for the patch, and that the osd stuff can come in ubuntu13
<JontheEchidna> or I could just merge the patches real quick ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whatever you like best mister core dev ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you choose to do the mergery, could you please also merge debfx's powerdevil stuff
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/powerdevil-patches/+merge/23337
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, that's what I was saying about merging the patches
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100413175425-h7nhww8nwjz7hh5w * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> [ Felix Geyer ] * Add kubuntu_119_powerdevil_fix_suspend_twice.diff, fixes
<CIA-6> PowerDevil suspending twice when system is idle. http://bugs.kde.org/221637 *
<imbrandon> nixternal / ScottK : indeed I have considered applying for the Cloud Community postion, still mulling it over
<imbrandon> guess i should make my decision today sometime to get an app in , in a timely manner
<imbrandon> lol
<neversfelde> Riddell: still around?
<rgreening> OMG: the first para dropped me to the floor... http://www.osnews.com/story/23151/Rumour_Google_To_Open_Source_VP8_Video_Codec
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100413183805-xvt2ou5ghdxjo1h6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu12
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> internet farting unicorns
<apachelogger> that indeed might become a new buzzword right there
<apachelogger> rgreening: you shouldn read crappynews.com though
<apachelogger> leaves a bad taste
<apachelogger> rgreening: how is the courser stuff progressing?
<apachelogger> cursor even
<rgreening> I know, but I love a good chuckle now and then.
<rgreening> once work stops riding me... I may get some time to send it tonight
 * rgreening crosses fingers
<apachelogger> you said that yesterday already :P
<rgreening> back to the future or deja vu huh.. good talent to have
 * apachelogger puts some honey in his tea and decides that he shall do useful things tomorrow
<sebas> debfx: can you join #solid, that's where we're coordinating powerdevil stuff, and dario (drf) has some questions / comments on one of the patches
<sebas> your account is ready, btw :_
<sebas> :)
<debfx> sebas: cool, thanks :)
<sebas> :)
<promulo> Riddell, just saw your comment on the proposal :)
<promulo> I've posted a reply
<Riddell> neversfelde: how's the packaging?
<neversfelde> Riddell: freeze exception requests for digikam are filed and I have a package for kipi-plugins in staging, but it pulls in mono and other things
<neversfelde> because of recommending hugin
<Riddell> yuck
<Riddell> what's the beastie numbers?
<maco> make it suggests instead of recommends?
<neversfelde> maco: yes, but Debian recommends
<maco> i wonder why
<maco> i thought recommends was for "would be found together in all but unusual setups"
<maco> and the set of people who use a photo album is MUCH larger than the set that make panoramas
<neversfelde> we could make it suggest hugin and remove the expoblending desktop file and would "only" have a link in the menu, which is not working without hugin
<neversfelde> that's not a big problem, because a warning is displayed
<Riddell> what does the desktop file do?
<neversfelde> Riddell: add a link to the expoblending tool, which is only working with hugin to kickoff
<neversfelde> wait, it is till there
<neversfelde> s/till/still
<Riddell> neversfelde: run kbuildsycoca4
<neversfelde> Riddell: already did, it is still available in kickoff
<neversfelde> hum, now it is away
<neversfelde> no, it is still there, kickoff seems to be a little bit buggy
<ari-tczew> could you review bug 533432 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<neversfelde> I uninstalled hugin and it is gone now
<neversfelde> weird :)
<amichair> Riddell: I hope the fix is ok, the event handling there is quite tangled up... any chance u played around with it with the fix applied?
<Riddell> amichair: not yet, I'll do some CD testing tomorrow
<neversfelde> Riddell: seems that kickoffs search feature is not updated, so expoblending link is no there, when installing from staging. This link is available in digikam and gwenview and if hugin is not installed, a window is offered, which recommends to install it. I think best way would be to move hugin to Suggested and talk to the debian maintainer
<Riddell> amichair: bug 538505 maybe related to the event handling I suppose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538505 in ubiquity "Extremely slow reponsiveness / high CPU usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538505
<amichair> Riddell: great, would love to hear how it goes
<Riddell> neversfelde: sounds good
<neversfelde> ok, I'll do this and file UI/Feature freeze exceptions
<amichair> Riddell: Yes, possibly. I'll be pretty busy the next couple of days, but if it's not fixed and a window of opportunity comes, I'll be happy to take a deeper look
<sgh> Hi
<sgh> How do I find a history packaging of libssh-4? I would like to downgrade to the version before the current version.
<neversfelde> ScottK: Riddell: bug 561691 and bug 562561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561691 in digikam "Feature/UI Freeze exception request for digikam 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562561 in kipi-plugins "Feature/UI Freeze exception request for kipi-plugins 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562561
<debfx> sgh: are you getting "Out of Memory" errors in konqueror with sftp?
<sgh> debfx: yes
<sgh> debfx: I have just allways wondere how to find a recent historic version
<debfx> sgh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libssh/0.4.0-1ubuntu1
<debfx> sgh: you need to click on your architecture below "Builds"
<sgh> debfx: how did you get to that page?
<debfx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libssh -> "View full publishing history"
<sgh> debfx: aaahhh ... nice
<apachelogger> Mamarok, JontheEchidna: what is this horrible news about broken pulseaudio I've been hearing?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: upstream bug, as far as I can tell. Or at least the Qt patch we've been handed by upstream is insufficient
<apachelogger> fantastic
<JontheEchidna> I should ping sandsmark about that
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: I subscribed you to the bug report, but yes, you should talk to sandsmark
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: and while you are at it, with cguthrie, too
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: yes, I've been in discussions with cguthrie on the bug
<Mamarok> both hang out in #phonon
 * apachelogger takes JontheEchidna on a visit to #phonon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: just pinged sandsmark in #kde-devel
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we might be looking at serious brain demage this time!!!
 * apachelogger forgot to boil his tea water
<Nightrose> ohnoes!
 * Nightrose hugs the apachelogger and hopes it makes things better
<apachelogger> didn't help :(
<apachelogger> I appreciate the gesture though
 * apachelogger rehugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> awww
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: zomg, cubecap needs updated, stat!
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH
 * apachelogger aint got no compositing 
<apachelogger> + I am watching torchwood
<apachelogger> dont tell me such horrible things when I am watching torchwood
<JontheEchidna> sry
<JontheEchidna> I'll get to it once Phonon is squared away
<apachelogger> aaah, he got the second glove!!!
<apachelogger> omg omg
<apachelogger> shtylman: ping ping
<shtylman> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> shtylman: do we have a SVG version of that kubuntu menu icon
<shtylman> new logo you mean?
<shtylman> we have an svg of that
<apachelogger> no, the kde oxygen logo with our circle thingy
<shtylman> iirc noone has made it into a new menu icon
<apachelogger> well, I have it here
<apachelogger> just not SVG ^^
<shtylman> hmm... not sure if I follow
<apachelogger> sec
<shtylman> what is the "kde oxygen logo" ?
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/CFiKSU.html
<apachelogger> shtylman: ^
<shtylman> whoa... I didn't make that :)
<shtylman> and ive never seen it
<shtylman> before now
<apachelogger> omg, but who did
<apachelogger> oh my
<shtylman> my guess: Riddell
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: riddell did, I think
<JontheEchidna> at least, he put in in bzr
<apachelogger> first nixternal, now jr
<apachelogger> soon we will run out of devs, everyone is doing artist work these days :)
<apachelogger> shtylman: can you make a SVG of that?
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> before
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: were you saying something about Qt builds taking 26 hours to compile on arm? Is there anything I should take in to consideration before uploading?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about exchanging the current logo cubecap with a 800x800 sized menu icon with our circle
<apachelogger> IIRC our logo looks like shit without backgrand, and with background it also looks like shit
<shtylman> apachelogger: I bet Riddell has the svg... so no need to make it again :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, black doesn't really do any favors when put up against... anything... in this case
<apachelogger> shtylman: JontheEchidna wants a fix stat :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it is perhaps even more important than CrapAudio integration for Phonon!
<rgreening> plymouth suxorz
<apachelogger> shtylman: well, meanwhile, if you have time, maybe you could take a look at whether you have some fancy idea to make the cubecap look hot and sexy
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong pong
<shtylman> kk
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you put the svg(z) for start-here-kubuntu in kds please
<Riddell> honestly not sure where I put it now
<Riddell> not hard to remake though
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, maybe shtylman gets a better idea anyway
<apachelogger> whihch would be much preferred
<shtylman> apachelogger: what is the object with that one as it is now?
<shtylman> doesn't look good?
<apachelogger> shtylman: it is the old kubuntu logo and looks like crap
<apachelogger> shtylman: upstream uses an oversized logo
<apachelogger> which looks better but still not really "wowing"
<shtylman> apachelogger: the image you sent me isn't the old logo...
<Riddell> talking about artwork bug 557220 is rather important
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557220 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "kubuntu splash using old logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557220
<shtylman> wait.. im lost
<shtylman> what is the new logo?
 * apachelogger is lost too
<shtylman> the splash does use the new logo
<apachelogger> shtylman: when you turn on the desktop cube kwin effect
<apachelogger> you have an image on the top and on the bottom
<shtylman> apachelogger: ahhhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna can surely make a picture
 * apachelogger doesnt have desktop effects
<shtylman> Riddell: is that bug still open?
<Riddell> shtylman: the CD boot splash, not the plymouth bootup splash
<shtylman> Riddell: cause I see the new logo on boot..
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> ok.. all is cleared up
<Riddell> which has the same problem as apachelogger's issue with kwin cube, it needs to be on black
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> on black with no circle around it?
<Riddell> full logo, including text
<Riddell> quick answer is just to use white text of course
<rgreening> Riddell: you should read bug 535108 regarding plymouth. maybe we could cheat temporarily and add cryptsetup to kubuntu-desktop meta... or something to force the early loading of plymouth... may help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535108 in plymouth "Hide console messages while Plymouth is running" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535108
<Riddell> r	why is that a cheat?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-14
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you please have a look at bug #562240 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562240 in libssh "libssh-4 0.4.2 breaks kio sftp slave" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562240
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: qt4-x11 does take ~26 hours on armel.  So from the time the new i386 binaries are built and published to the time the same happens on armel, you basically can't build Qt using packages on armel, they FTBFS due to archive skew.  Of course it's easy enough to retry ...
<JontheEchidna> debfx: waah! thanks for the heads up.
<JontheEchidna> I did all my testing on the regular ftp:/ ioslave
<JontheEchidna> but I guess the sftp:/ one needed testing too. oh well.
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100414002148-leu4btfy6g3iux9x * debian/changelog Rebuild for sneaky libssh ABI breakage. The ftp:/ ioslave worked, but the sftp:/ ioslave didn't...
<ScottK> Ugh. network-manager-openvpn-gnome, network-manager-vpnc-gnome, and a stack of Gnome crap to follow.
<ScottK> Tonio_: What have you done to me?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<Tonio_> ScottK: hu ? I splitted so that this doesn't happen
<Tonio_> ScottK: you might have a package that depends on those, but I don't any reason why you get this
<Tonio_> ScottK: except if you install all suggested packages by default :)
<Tonio_> bed time, we can discuss this tomorrow
<ScottK> Tonio_: i   network-manager-vpnc Recommends network-manager-vpnc-gnome | network-manager-kde
<ScottK> When you replaced network-manager-kde with the widget, you didn't fix up the recommends
<ScottK> etwork-manager-openvpn Recommends network-manager-openvpn-gnome | network-manager-kde
<ScottK> n....
<ScottK> apachelogger: No akonadi failure bitching after reboot this time.  Thank you.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Okay, I'm back now
<nixternal> anyone have connections for computer hardware? I need new puters and the insurance company is going to give me $200 for the computers destroyed in the storm
<nixternal> i won't be able to buy anything anytime soon, but something i will definitely need to do in the near future
<nixternal> no way i can dev on an amd athlon from 1999 (which is my communications server, ie. irssi, mutt and such), or my PPC box, or my dell mini 10v
<txwikinger> nixternal: look for companies getting rid of their old computers
<txwikinger> Usually they are still pretty good, and you might get them for free
<nixternal> yeah, not here you won't find stuff like that
<nixternal> companies usually lease their computers here
<txwikinger> well.. the company leasing them out doesn't want them back
<nixternal> dell does :)
 * txwikinger knows why he never gets anything from Dell
<nixternal> i checked with my mom's company, but they return all of their computers
<nixternal> and the ones they just returned, ran windows 2000, so they are probably as old as my machine here
<nixternal> i need something that will build kde trunk and packages
 * txwikinger doesn't have anything good either
<nixternal> otherwise I am done for a while
<nixternal> i had a nice cheap quad core, but it was smashed flat
<nixternal> i think i paid $300 for the quad core, 4gb of ram, 250gb sata drive, and a 19" lcd
<nixternal> i just don't have that money to spend right now
<txwikinger> that's very good
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I see you're putting that core-dev right to work.  Great.
<ScottK> Unreleased changes for -workspace in bzr for anyone to add to ...
<debfx> JontheEchidna: remmina (the only other package build-depending on libssh-dev) probably needs to to be rebuilt too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your sig pic on forum.kde needs updating
<apachelogger> that said, the kubuntu and ubutnu icons do too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: <3 how you showed off them bashers in the keeping 3.5 alive thread
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cappuccino for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides cappuccino down the bar to Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a wonderufl good morning
<Nightrose> to you too
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose and kubotu
<Nightrose> awww
<Nightrose> *hug*
<jussi01> good morning all!
<jussi01> apachelogger: Nightrose, are you headed to UDS at all?
<Nightrose> nope - too busy atm and a few other conferences on the plate :(
<apachelogger> jussi01: no, I am heading to the supermarket ^^
<apachelogger> jussi01: IIRC there is a math exam in the week of UDS , so unfortunately I cant go
<apachelogger> (again)
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> SO which kubuntuites are going then? (apart from the bleeding obvious)
<Sput> apachelogger: core restart coming up
<apachelogger> oh noes
<Sput> gonna be quick
 * apachelogger braces
<Sput> I need to test the release :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Sput: thx :)
<Sput> apachelogger: looks like it worked :)
<apachelogger> Sput: I always think that before we release a new kubuntu version, then it turns out that it is utterly broken and I am *sigh* :P
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, I'm slightly nervous because I touched a lot of code within the last 24 hours, and tagging of the final is.. pretty much now
<apachelogger> ^^
<Sput> Name[fi]=Yksityisviesti
<apachelogger> agateau: isnt bug 562856 a duplicate of another bug I dont seem to have in my inbox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562856 in amarok "Amarok Notification Icon is Broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562856
<Sput> what a fun language, this finnish
 * Sput notes that the 0.6 release will be much better in the translations department than 0.5
<apachelogger> Sput: the best part ist hat you would actually pronnounce it just like that ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: it's not a duplicate, it's a result of the dumbed-down implementation of StatusNotifierItem on GNOME
<agateau> apachelogger: no tooltips => no cover art
<agateau> apachelogger: no left click / right click => no minimize / maximize
<agateau> (actually I like this last decision)
<agateau> apachelogger: nothing we can do about that I am afraid :/
<agateau> apachelogger: but it's GNOME specific, the icon behaves correctly on KDE
<apachelogger> hm, soudns like the gnome way of doing things ... take a sane approach, remove everything sane and leave a usibility certificate behind ;)
<agateau> :D
 * apachelogger actually is  a supporter of the one-button usage paradigm
<agateau> yes, but "no tooltip" is a stupid decision imo
<apachelogger> a computer should be usable with just ... the power switch
<agateau> the reasoning was that waiting for tooltips is painful
<apachelogger> turn on - computer does something - turn off to stop it from doing something
<agateau> so instead of fixing them (like KDE does) they removed them :/
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> agateau: removing seems like a much more efficient solution though
<agateau> apachelogger: in terms of developer cost, probably
<apachelogger> less code == less maintenance == less work == less people you need to pay to hold everything together
<apachelogger> because it's not like anyone would really want to do C programming with GTK+ in their spare time ;)
 * apachelogger personally finds GTKified C rather ugly
 * agateau agrees
<agateau> and it's not like I haven't done my share of GLib code this cycle
<apachelogger> awww
 * apachelogger hugs agateau and hands him a cookie :)
<agateau> mmm... cookies :)
 * apachelogger almost bought a packet of them delicoius choclate crips cookies, but fortunately rememberd that such a packet is worth a day's energy consumption ^^
<agateau> You know I am always here to help when cookies are involved
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> "Kubuntu greatly needs a divx player for online movies" anyone knows what that is?
<apachelogger> rgreening_: I doubt ubuntu will use your application.mneu
<apachelogger> rgreening_: re brainstorm that is
<Sput> ah yeah. the wonders of gnome "usability"
<apachelogger> ^^
 * Sput wonders if they have anyone who has actually learned the matter professionally, like seele
<agateau> I wouldn't be so arsh. There are quite a few things in gnome which kde could learn from
<Sput> she pretty much comes up with research papers when such issues are decided, whereas the gnome/ubuntu side generally comes up with "but we know best, and don't argue with designers"
<Sput> agateau: stress is on "a few", right?
<agateau> :)
 * apachelogger clones empathy ^^
<apachelogger> is it me or is git.gnome just slow
 * Riddell does the one day to freeze dance
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck, jjesse: as I see it the gnome doc utils can parse mallard to html, which is exactly what you need to use it in KHC, so if you figure out how to construct the build magic for that there shouldnt be any problem regarding usage of mallard for kubuntu-docs
<agateau> Riddell: it seems kmail ksni patch is gone :/
<Riddell> oh?
<agateau> Riddell: I haven't checked the source package yet, but at least I get the wrong icon here
<Riddell> does seem to not be there
<agateau> Riddell: yes, just checked the source package
<agateau> or rather, no, it's not there
<Riddell> where can I find it?
<agateau> mmm
 * agateau checks his people page
<agateau> fail
<agateau> I can mail it back to you
<agateau> Riddell: sent
<harrison> Hi I just installed 10.04 a few days ago on my laptop, but apart from filling out the feedback widget I haven't done anything else. What can I do to help?
<Riddell> agateau: don't see it
<jussi01> harrison: report bugs hwerever you see them. if something is broken, we want to know.
<jussi01> !bug | harrison
<ubottu> harrison: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Riddell> harrison: we'll be needed ISO testers for the next couple of weeks
<agateau> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/kmail-ksni.diff
<Riddell> agateau: there's nothing in the changelog about this patch, I wonder if it was ever applied
<agateau> Riddell: I need to improve my tracking skills then :/
<harrison> So report any bugs I find in the beta 2, then test the next ISO's and report/confirm any bugs I find ?
<Riddell> harrison: if you're able now it would be good if you could download today's daily-live CD and check for bug 538505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538505 in ubiquity "Extremely slow reponsiveness / high CPU usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538505
<Riddell> agateau: what's the status of that patch with upstream?
<agateau> Riddell: merged
<agateau> Riddell: but kmail trunk is a quite different beast
<agateau> Riddell: maybe it's time for me to learn how to integrate my patches into kubuntu bzr repositories
<harrison> Riddell: I'll start downloading the ISO now
<Riddell> harrison: great
<Riddell> agateau: it would still need a kubuntu-members to merge in and a kubuntu-dev to upload, and having an extra person to make sure it actually works is no bad thing
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<harrison> Oh, I had another question. I know a reasonable amount of python and c++ , is there a wiki or page that someone can point me to that will show me how I can help?
<Riddell> harrison: hanging around on this channel is a good start :)
<Riddell> harrison: we have a todo list https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> harrison: we're at the end of the cycle currently so less coding needed and more bugfixing and verification
<apachelogger> and cookie munching
<Tm_T> good bug finding and reporting always helps
 * apachelogger hands out cookies
<harrison> Riddell: Ah ok ^_^ well I'll start with the bug reporting/confirming and hopefully you'll see me in here more often after the main release. Thanks for all the help, Riddell and jussi
<jussi> :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please look at my proposed fix for a quassel bug and tell me if it is a) a reasonable way to solve the problem and b) if I did it right (I'm very tired and probably not thinking well): http://paste.debian.net/68804/
<JontheEchidna> whee @ bug 562770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562770 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "package plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9~svn1075616-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/kded/networkmanagement.desktop', which is also in package kn..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562770
 * ScottK naps
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am wondering why to implement a new package for that and not just add the link to the existing data package?
<JontheEchidna> be back later today
<apachelogger> on that remark... the linking as implemented is pointless since it links from quassel-data to quassel-data which makes quassel-data-qt4 empty altogether
<apachelogger> + I would carry out the link via a .links file
<ScottK> apachelogger: I guess it doesn't hurt there, just seemed better not to ship a pointless symlink.
<ScottK> apachelogger: dh_links won't link directories
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am quite sure it does
<apachelogger> IIRC kubuntu-default-settings links a directory
<apachelogger> for the oxygen emoticons
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/bzr/kubuntu-default-settings$ cat debian/kubuntu-default-settings.links
<apachelogger> usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/emotes/ usr/share/emoticons/Oxygen
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think you need to create the parent directories via .dirs
<ScottK> looking
<apachelogger> yeah, kds got a fancy dirs file creating usr/share/emoticons
<apachelogger> and is missing a \n ^^
<apachelogger> *fix*
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414113231-zewkka2faq8koky9 * debian/ (changelog kubuntu-default-settings.dirs) Add final newline to kubunt-default-settings.dirs
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any chance you'd have time to fix this up?
<apachelogger> ScottK: is it in bzr?
<ScottK> apachelogger: All but that last bit that's in the pastebin
 * ScottK has no bzr setup on any box that's immediately handy
<apachelogger> I can take a look at it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Release tarball is at http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.6.0.tar.bz2
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> me resumes napping
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: not using source format 3?
<apachelogger> care if I switch?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I need to backport
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> k
<ScottK> apachelogger: I do care
<ScottK> Thanks
<Sput> ah. a packaging bug.
 * Sput was getting nervous there
<apachelogger> ^^
<Sput> actually, it's amazing that I haven't been bombed by all sorts of problems and crashes an hour after tagging yet
<apachelogger> Sput: I could send you an ecard with a bliking pony unicorn if you feel like it
 * apachelogger is playing linker ... muhahaha ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> yo apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about enforcing http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics in the c++ codestyle?
 * apachelogger finds that KUIT stuff very sensible
<apachelogger> Riddell: by enforcement I mean ... in our applicatoins use whenever possible and when changing an old string, change it to KUIT
<Riddell> yeah, seems fine
<apachelogger> cool, I'll add it to the spec and see what theechdnia thinks then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: checking the knetworkmanager bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I have no choice for that, since I activated the kded service for networkmanager, the desktop file has to come with the plasmoid...
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the issue was in the previous packaging from a technical perspective
<Tonio_> Riddell: so here is my question : cause the problem only happens between 2 dev releases, should I include the conflicts/replaces thing in it or should we just consider people who play with the dev release should be able to sort out this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: karmic -> lucid transition should be fine afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: you decide what is best, I'll do it
<Riddell> apachelogger: how about this people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/cue.png ?
<Riddell> matches our boot splash
<Tonio_> Riddell: imho, well what is important is the stable -> stable dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: that could work
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it needs the replaces, lots of people install betas
<apachelogger> looks pretty slick actually
<Tonio_> hum right
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<ScottK> Tonio_: Please fix the nm recommends we discussed last night.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum dunno what to fix on that point lemme check
<Tonio_> ScottK: oh only suggest and not recommends the vpn plugins ?
<Tonio_> right
<ScottK> Tonio_: No, have them recommend the widget instead of the systray app
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum I don't get why in fact...
<Tonio_> ScottK: either for the widget or the systray app, they should only suggest it
<ScottK> Tonio_: Currently network-manager-vpnc Recommends network-manager-vpnc-gnome | network-manager-kde
<ScottK> If you leave it that way and we only provide the widget, the Gnome thing gets pulled in
<Tonio_> right
<Tonio_> well technically it should recommend network-manager-vpnc-kde
<ScottK> Network-manager-openvpn needs fixing too
<Tonio_> yeah they all need fixing
<ScottK> Tonio_: Can you take care of that?
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure, although I'm not sure what you want exactly
<Tonio_> there are 2 things...
<Tonio_> 1/ fix the network-manager packages
<Tonio_> 2/ fix knm-runtime which recommends the vpn plugins
<Tonio_> Recommends: kwalletmanager, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-pptp,
<Tonio_>  network-manager-kde | plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think it should not recommend, bug suggest
<ScottK> I want the Gnome stuff not pulled into a standard KDE install.  It's also good to continue to provide the vpn/vpnc stuff too.
<ScottK> I think it's OK to recommend, just the NM plugins need their recommends updated to be the widget instead of KNM
<ScottK> I'll leave it to what you  think best though.
<Tonio_> ScottK: as I said I disagree :)
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the NM plugins need to recommend the kde equivalent package to network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<Tonio_> which is now network-manager-vpnc-kde :)
<ScottK> The main thing is with the switch to the widget we suddenly started pulling Gnome stuff in
<Tonio_> that makes a lot more sense imho
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> So that's what needs fixing, how, I defer to you.
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> ScottK: it seems to me that if you install a package A that depends on a package which recommends B | A
<Tonio_> then you won't get B installed right ? that would fix your problem I guess
<Tonio_> install network-manager-vpnc-kde which depends network-manager-vpnc which recommends network-manager-vpnc-gnome | network-manager-vpnc-kde
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes, but the key thing, IMO, is the plugin recommends are obsolete now.
 * apachelogger drinks cold coffee
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree
<Tonio_> ScottK: you install either network-manager-openvpn-gnome|kde
<Tonio_> ScottK: otherwise you would favor gnome and anyone installing network-manager-vpnc will end up with gnome stuff...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Changing network-manager-vpnc Recommends network-manager-vpnc-gnome | network-manager-kde to recommend the widget solves the problem I'm worried about.  There may be other solutions too
<Tonio_> ScottK: also I suspect changing this won't be easy :)
<ScottK> Since we seed the widget, it works out if one does it this way
<Tonio_> ScottK: it fixes your problem, but the problem will appear with people using the widget like me :)
<ScottK> network-manager-vpnc Recommends network-manager-vpnc-gnome | plasma-widget-networkmanagement
 * apachelogger grabs a microphone, walks over to Nightrose and sings "total eclipse of the heart" with her
<ScottK> Tonio_: Now everyone uses the widget
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree, but the day we switch, same problem again :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I mean, I splitted the packaging in order to have the same -kde packages network-manager has -gnome packages for
<Tonio_> so I prefer to try to fix thatway
 * ScottK goes back to letting Tonio_ fix it.
<Tonio_> in case I fail, I'll go with your option, is that oki for you ?
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<ScottK> Yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: just if you install manually network-manager-vpnc you'll end up with gnome stuff anyway
<Tonio_> ScottK: but the gnome crew won't give a sh*t, I'm used to that :)
<Tonio_> I think I have to ping asac on that point
 * apachelogger will never sponsor an upload for lex again
<apachelogger> way too much a headache afterwards
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what is a headache ?
<apachelogger> bug 554069 is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554069 in xscreensaver "xscreensaver autostarted in KDE session" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554069
<apachelogger> ScottK: you are aware that quassel is rpath'd?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't recall what I'm aware of about that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: E: quassel: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/bin/quassel /usr/lib
<apachelogger> cmake defaults to rpathing
<Riddell> neversfelde: where can I find digikam 1.2?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Didn't Riddell make some change in pkg-kde-tools so all our packages have that?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's with that anyway?
<apachelogger> why do our packages get rpath'd again?
<apachelogger> ScottK: lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2010-04-14 14:13 ./usr/share/apps/quassel -> ../kde4/apps/quassel
<apachelogger> ScottK: shall I upload?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  My test build built all the upstream stuff fine.
<ScottK> Please do
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: E: quassel-core: init.d-script-missing-dependency-on-remote_fs /etc/init.d/quasselcore: required-start
<apachelogger> E: quassel-core: init.d-script-missing-dependency-on-remote_fs /etc/init.d/quasselcore: required-stop
<apachelogger> did you look into those?
<apachelogger> + I think we should convert to upstart for maverick
<Riddell> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/kde4_flags:-DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH:BOOL=OFF
<Riddell> likely that
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we set that to off?
<Sput> apachelogger: do we do something wrong with rpath in Quassel? I recall having worked with distro maintainers a *long* time ago to get it all right
<Sput> (and stop Gentoo's portage from screaming QA warnings all over the place)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't remember that one
<apachelogger> Sput: yeah, you worked with me on that too :P
<Sput> apachelogger: so is it working right now or not?
<apachelogger> Sput: but in general it should be controllable via cmake now
<apachelogger> Sput: we have our cmake configured to rpath, for whatever reason there is
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe it is new, makes sense though
<apachelogger> although I do not think that many people have /usr on a remote share
<Riddell> apachelogger: no Debian also has it
<Sput> apachelogger: well, if we need to change something, let me know.
<Riddell> I've no objection to rpath anyway, I've never seen any problem with it
<apachelogger> Sput: sure, thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the only reason against rpath is that you cant move stuff around or something, and that it can break if it points at some libc dir and that gets changed for new libc version or something
<apachelogger> then again new libc pretty much means recompile the whole archive anyway I guess
<amichair> hey guys, how goes?
<apachelogger> yo amichair
<apachelogger> the description of bug 562991 is my best one so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562991 in quassel "quassel init script needs to be converted to upstart job" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562991
<apachelogger> better than the title of kubuntu logo in kickoff is stupid and ugly ^^
<apachelogger> W: quassel-client: unusual-interpreter ./usr/share/applications/kde4/quasselclient.desktop #!xdg-open
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
<amichair> apachelogger: nice feedback graphs! (dunno what they say yet, but graphs be niiiice!)
<apachelogger> Sput: what is the point of that?
<apachelogger> amichair: you ask about problems other than at installation and sure enough people will come with ubiquity crashes ;)
<Sput> apachelogger: what do I know
<amichair> it's their way of saying 'undefined' (since post-installation doesn't exist...)
<Sput> I didn't touch the .desktop files... but what would be the correct way to do it?
<apachelogger> http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=98f404b846efa5f0fbf5d838e133e07378009a3f
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
<apachelogger> Sput: there should be no shebang line at all
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Sput: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=9f9be449dd60c940135dbea8bac7712dbff03148
<apachelogger> that one
<apachelogger> sry
<Sput> apachelogger: care going in #quassel and talk to al directly?
<Sput> he's around too
<al> intltool did that
<apachelogger> al: stupid tool, please report a bug against that beasie
<al> which i was told to use by you guys :>
<al> won't do that
<apachelogger> intltool is gnomeware, it is bound to do fynny things ^^
<al> last time i did that i got a pretty stupid response
<al> that tool is a lost case
<apachelogger> so much for KDE's scripted approach is inferior :P
<apachelogger> al: what do you use it for anyway?
<CIA-6> [quassel] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414124825-bhhu2k183q4luyua * debian/ (4 files) releasing version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
<al> .desktop file translations
<apachelogger> al: sync po-to-desktop file?
<al> yea
<apachelogger> hm, I would really go for kde's magic there
<al> unfortunately i'm not wizard
<apachelogger> al: I'll look into it and poke you
<al> great :>
<apachelogger> al: with a long point lance :P
<apachelogger> ScottK, Sput:0.6.0 uploading
<al> i just hope that's not a metaphor
<Tonio_> ScottK: all 4 packages uploaded, lemme know if that doesn't fix for you
<ScottK> Tonio_ and apachelogger: Thank you.
<Sput> oh, apachelogger: al is here too :)
<apachelogger> Sput: I am too attracting
<Sput> apachelogger: we all know that
 * Sput remembers that night at the gothic club
 * ScottK is off for the next ~8 hours.
 * apachelogger doesnt for some reason
<Sput> thanks ScottK
<Sput> and apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> though I was fat and ugly back then
<apachelogger> simply put: I was no kubuntu dev
<Sput> you're less fat now?
<apachelogger> Sput: natural cause of digging around in mysql ... it kind of kills one's appetite
<apachelogger> but now Kubuntu has a somewhat working akonadi
<amichair> apachelogger: is this normal for a beta2 survey? looks a bit disappointing to me :-/
<Riddell> we've never done one before
<apachelogger> also
<amichair> statistics rock!
<apachelogger> it was hidden away and all
<apachelogger> for maverick we really should add the widget to the desktop
<apachelogger> in fact we could still do so for the rc
<apachelogger> Riddell: thoughts?
<amichair> true, but what's the sample size? the numbers in parentheses?
<apachelogger> amichair: yeah
<apachelogger> at the very bottom
<amichair> apachelogger: bottom?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not for rc, for maverick we could have it as a small button on the desktop which expands into the full survey
<apachelogger> Riddell: why not fo rc? ^^
<apachelogger> also the button shouldnt be too small :)
<amichair> Riddell: maybe it could be a notification - once shortly after install, once a couple weeks later, something like that
<amichair> a notification that stays open, that is. Not one that disappears in 2 seconds :-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: because freeze is in a few hours and we don't want to introduce something which could be unreliable
<amichair> so, it looks like one in 4 users have problems of some sort?
<apachelogger> my changes are not unreliable :P
<apachelogger> but oh well, you're right
<amichair> was there a similar feedback form in Ubuntu?
<apachelogger> al: where do the translations come from?
<Riddell> amichair: no
<al> apachelogger: launchpad
<apachelogger> al: and you download them or what?
<al> yea
<amichair> what say we do something about quality and usability? maybe an emphasis in MM? or something Timelord related?
<apachelogger> al: care to give me a url for testing? :)
<al> gt
<al> t
<al> argh
<al> apachelogger: there you go: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44075714/launchpad-export.tar.gz http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44076003/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<apachelogger> al: thanks
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> al: looks more complicate than I thought ^^
<apachelogger> well, not the processing itself but wrapping around it to make the envrionment fit the constraints
<al> damn.
<apachelogger> al: strange thing is, it doesnt seem a lot of debian packages have that particular issue
<apachelogger> al: maybe intltool does have some magic switch to turn that off or something?
<al> apachelogger: dunno
 * apachelogger const casts
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help me with a small question in packaging?
<shadeslayer> i have a package which has .pot files,how do i build them with the package?
<shadeslayer> ( i know these are translation files ;) )
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> al: I got something borrowed, something new...
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: pot files are trainslation templates, they arent translation files
<apachelogger> hence the the t
<apachelogger> the files without t are translation files
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ok,so how do i build them?
<apachelogger> you dont
<apachelogger> what would be the point of building a template?
<apachelogger> al: are the regular translations straight imports or also merged?
<apachelogger> Sput: ^ do you happen to know?
<Sput> apachelogger: I don't actually
<apachelogger> always these well informed devs :P
<al> apachelogger: uh.. i don't quite get the question
<Sput> apachelogger: btw, we're planning to move the core for real now anytime soon... remember the turbobomber.q-i.org URL?
<apachelogger> al: I take it you also get UI translation from launchpad?
<genii> Hm. After last round of updates this morning, "System Settings" is no longer anyplace accessible from my main menu (I used to find it under Setting.. System Settings). Luckily for the moment it's on my most recently used apps.
<al> apachelogger: yea, from launchpad and a bunch of other ways
<apachelogger> al: and you merge them all?
<al> apachelogger: yea
<apachelogger> al: using what tool?
<apachelogger> also intltool?
<al> apachelogger: no, git :>
<apachelogger> genii: it should be on the computer tab
<apachelogger> al: that I do not quite understand ;)
<apachelogger> al: you surely must use msgmerge or something
<genii> apachelogger: I'm not using kickoff style
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<al> apachelogger: translators use that for updating the .po from the template
<apachelogger> genii: now I remember why I did not want to fix it that way
<apachelogger> SCREWY
<apachelogger> ALL OF PLASMA IS SCREWY
<apachelogger> LIKE MYSQL
<apachelogger> JUST WITH ECMASCRIPT
<apachelogger> meh
 * genii runs!
<apachelogger> al: so the translators merge from launchpad?
<apachelogger> ah, never mind
<apachelogger> if you dont need no scripting then its all alike to me ;)
<apachelogger> al: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/quassel-desktop-merger/
<apachelogger> goes into the po folder
<apachelogger> for merging extract the launchpad tar there (creates a po subdir)
<apachelogger> then run the ruby script
<apachelogger> it will create another subdir merge-dir and bring everything in line with KDE's script exceptations regarding it's environment, and then merge away using that c++ app there
<apachelogger> once it is done it will nuke the merge-dir again
 * al googles
<apachelogger> only files in all_files_quassel get merged
 * al goggles actually
<apachelogger> merge_desktop_files.sh and applycontext.cpp are canonical sources http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/
<apachelogger> well, latter actually has 2 nasty const casts because it wouldnt compile due to const vs. non-const on my system, maybe sput wants to look into that
<al> can't i just remove the shebang?
<apachelogger> al: yep
<al> or maybe even just leave it there?
<apachelogger> al: then I or ScottK will come and annoy for every release :P
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw what about .po files and docbooks?
<al> applycontext deals with msgctxts?
<evilshadeslayer> how do i build them?
<evilshadeslayer> i was having a look at dh_installdocs
<apachelogger> al: msgctxts?
<apachelogger> all I know is that it does the heavy lifting ^^
<al> apachelogger: uh, never mind then
<apachelogger> the shell script really just builds lists and ensures all pos are valid from what I have seen
<apachelogger> so everything else is left to poor applycontext :)
<al> how the hell did i get into this mess?
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: a bit more context would be nice
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: sry :)
<apachelogger> al: you commited with a shebang line and mad apachelogger furious :P
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: ok,im uploading a kraft release to my PPA,now the dev has said that he has included .po files and a docbook,so i need package them as well
<apachelogger> Q: why does the dev not build this stuff?
<evilshadeslayer> which ive never done before... or does dh --with-kde do that automatically?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> any kind of building is handled by the build system
<apachelogger> hence the name ;)
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: A. Because he doesnt know ubuntu packaging,he has uploaded RPM's
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> that has absolutely nononothing to do with ubuntu
<apachelogger> and even less with packaging at large
 * apachelogger does looky looky the source
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: 0.40 b2?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<evilshadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> Packages for Ubuntu can also be found there.
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> that statement is awesome ^^
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kraft/files/kraft/0.40/kraft-0.40.tar.bz2/download
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40$ ls
<apachelogger> AUTHORS  Changes.txt  cmake  CMakeLists.txt  COPYING  database  doc-translations  importfilter  INSTALL  po  README  Releasenotes.txt  reports  src  TODO  tools
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: I dont see no documentation
<evilshadeslayer> oh my..
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40$ find ./ -name *.docbook
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40$
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: sorry about the docs,thats a leftover from the old package
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> regarding po
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> you see that po dir in the source?
<evilshadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40$ grep "( po" CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> add_subdirectory( po )
<apachelogger> via that add_subdirectory it gets included in the build process
<apachelogger> now lets digg one directory down
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40/po$ ls
<apachelogger> CMakeLists.txt  cs  da  de  en_GB  eo  es  ga  lt  nds  nl  pt  pt_BR  sv  tr  uk
<apachelogger> if you few the CMakeLists.txt here you will see that it again includes all subdirectories
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: cmake takes care of it?
<apachelogger> so lets digg again once down
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/kraft-0.40/po/cs$ ls
<apachelogger> CMakeLists.txt  kraft.po
<apachelogger> file(GLOB _po_files *.po)
<apachelogger> GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES( cs ALL INSTALL_DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR} ${_po_files} )
<apachelogger> and this is the build magic
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: ah so need to do anything?
<apachelogger> essentially that is a script that runs the funciton GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES on all *.po files in the current directory (as found with that glob)
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: nope
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: tab fails :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: you are quite in the way today :P
 * evilshadeslayer wonders how to superseed 0.40b2
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: ideas?
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.40c gt 0.40b2; echo $?
<apachelogger> 0
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.40b2+reaylly0.40 gt 0.40b2; echo $?
<apachelogger> 0
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> latter should be really not reaylly ^^
<evilshadeslayer> hehe thanks
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: I would go with latter
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> evilnhandler: I am really sorr
<shadeslayer> that should help :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I will not talk to you anymore when prefixed with evil :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<al> apachelogger: i'll look into it, thanks :>
<apachelogger> yw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> why wont the stupid thing use the original tarball... *mumble*
<apachelogger> wrong name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kraft_0.40b2+really0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> also W: kraft source: native-package-with-dash-version
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sorry for that... i forgot .40 after really0
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that line is bogus anyway
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
 * apachelogger cant read today ^^
<shadeslayer> oh my...
<shadeslayer> must have disconnected
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what message did you get last?
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> that you forgot the 40
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok well the source error is gone,but i stll have the native-package
<shadeslayer> +error
<apachelogger> that might be because the packaging revision is not part of the upstream version number
<shadeslayer> ah thats what i thought too :)
<shadeslayer> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell, agateau, ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/MaverickCodestylePolicy should now not duplicate kdelibs but stack explicity ontop of it
<apachelogger> + requireing i18n semantics
<agateau> apachelogger: what changed?
<apachelogger> agateau: line length went up to 100 chars ;)
<apachelogger> agateau: and http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics must be applied
<apachelogger> where it makes sense of course, and only for new strings or string changes
<apachelogger> see i18n section towards the end f the policy
 * apachelogger thinks we should make a cheatsheet for the roles and subcues
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414394/ << is this a correct rules file for karmic?
<apachelogger> try building :P
<apachelogger> doesnt look right htough
<apachelogger> kde.mk is KDE 3 AFAIK
<apachelogger> unless it got moved around
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then what do i use for kde 4?
 * shadeslayer keeps forgetting
<shadeslayer> pkg-kde-tools right?
<apachelogger> wiki dead
 * apachelogger seriously hates ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> like sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I wouldnt know
<apachelogger> take a look at a karmic package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<persia> dh --with kde $@ seems to work
<shadeslayer> persia: karmic...
<persia> (at least for some packages, but maybe that's lucid only)
<apachelogger> well, that poor wiki seems dead alright :(
<apachelogger> no spec writing for apachelogger it seems
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can't subscribe ubuntu-archive myself, Scott subscribed ubuntu-sponsors for me....
<Riddell> you can't?
<Riddell> I thought anyone could subscribe anyone
<ryanakca> Riddell: Well, I can, but I'm not supposed to. Someone from that team is supposed to review the packaging that Debian reviewed before ubuntu-archive folks do the work I think
 * ryanakca checks the wiki
<Riddell> well don't matter, it's synced now
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yep
<ryanakca> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze%20for%20new%20upstream%20versions isn't clear. But for future reference, if its a sync, can I subscribe the archive folks myself? It isn't a package upload, so on second thought, I might not need to go through the sponsorship process?
<Riddell> ryanakca: syncs needs to be acked by someone who could otherwise upload that package, so a motu for universe, kubuntu-dev for kde in main etc.  also needs a feature freeze ack at this time in the cycle.  but once it's ready to be done anyone can subscribe ubuntu-archive
<ryanakca> ah, ok.
<apachelogger> shtylman: did you fix this runaway loop in ubiqity? seems to come up quite some times in the feedback ... oh and something else I also noticed, could it be that the installer only redraws upon movement?
<apachelogger> shtylman: it appeared to me as if it seemed busy while indeed upon mouse movement the next page loaded right away
<shtylman> apachelogger: there is some weird behavior related to that... I have been poking at it to no avail so far
<shtylman> apachelogger: the runaway loop was fixed
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shtylman++
<shtylman> but then that introduced the weird mouse related stuff
<apachelogger> shtylman: I think I noticed that mouse stuff while installing on my netbook, so that was defenitely before beta2
<amichair> one of the mouse related bugs was closed (the reported tz page thing), but I get the feeling there's a bunch more complexity hiding in there
<apachelogger> on that note ... is it ubiquity that uses processEvents?
<amichair> apachelogger: among others...
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> jonny got told to avoid them yesterday
<apachelogger> they are evil and dangerous if I recall correctly
<apachelogger> which is exactly what I thought when I saw them, I just couldnt exactly remember in what source that was
<apachelogger> amichair, shtylman: according to the lords from KDE it would be much wiser to use threads when appropriate, and if that does not work, then at least an own event loop (which is stil evil and dangerous, but less than processEvents the word was)
<apachelogger>  
<apachelogger>    Wine software is still lacking. Having microsoft office running in linux is no a good experience. I can't print from word. I want very badly, a divx version for linux. The codecs do not work. You still in better plug-in software for this.
<apachelogger> that I do not understand
<apachelogger> kubotu: google divx
<kubotu> Results for divx: 1. DivX – Play DivX, AVI & MKV videos on computers and devices | DivX.com: http://www.divx.com/ | 2. DivX Plus Software – Play and convert DivX, AVI & MKV video | DivX.com: http://www.divx.com/en/divx | 3. DivX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DivX
<amichair> apachelogger: I tend to agree (about event  handling), but just got into it this week, and at this point before release changing the design/implementation is a bit risky. Should definitly be reworked eventually though.
<apachelogger> yeah, defenitely not something to change now
<apachelogger> but if possible this should be looked into for maverick
<apachelogger> maybe it saves us from some bugs
<amichair> I have no doubt. Bugs tend to cluster, and we're already seeing them clustering in ubiquity - there are probably a bunch more just waiting to be reported.
<apachelogger> so if I understand wikipedia correctly I might suppose that the dear user wants wine, so that he can run ms office, but then complains that printing does not work, also he cant playback divx videos
<apachelogger> whatever particular codec that is
<amichair> maybe some renewed Timelord marketing around launch can draw more ppl to help?
 * apachelogger also never used the software
<apachelogger> amichair: we need hand holding for that
<apachelogger> I got a bit dragged away form preparing that
<apachelogger> "a bit"
<apachelogger> more like totaly and completely for months ;)
<shtylman> apachelogger: yea... easier said than done... but indeed... forn ext cycle.. I will probly aim to refactor ALOT of the ubiquity codebase for kde side
<apachelogger>     even after going through the language options and after answering yes to the message "the language wasn't installed completely, install it now?", the dutch language isn't complete. About 75% is dutch, the rest is english.
<apachelogger> Not all programs have Russian language. Also not all programs have help (even in English), for example KTimeTracker and KTorrent
<apachelogger> Italian translation is lacking even in central apps like KPackageKit.
<apachelogger> Wrong translation in systemsettings "General" (German)
<apachelogger>  Some program not fully translated, for example - kubuntu feedback, etc.
<apachelogger> go rosetta go
<amichair> when I tested ubiquity in RTL (Hebrew), it was mostly English with a little Hebrew scattered around
<apachelogger> shtylman: while you are at it, when changing strings make them i18n semantics ;)
 * apachelogger steps out of the akonadi mess and must read about all new l10n mess
<apachelogger> "The guest additions don't work properly: mouse integration and resolution aren't as they should be. Everything works fine in Ubuntu Lucid b2."
<apachelogger> that I dont know understand either
<apachelogger> -know
<amichair> what is that referring to? I do all my testing in virtualbox amd64 and haven't had such issues.
<apachelogger> "6. The option to change the cursor appearence theme strangely isn't under "Appearence" but "Keyboard and Mouse" in System Settings. Papercut? "
<apachelogger> that I also find weird
<apachelogger> amichair: dunno its from the feedback page, so you think he means virtual machine guest additions?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> amichair: maybe vmware
 * apachelogger remembers the ESX in his old school had stuff like that
<amichair> it's the only kind of guest additions that might relate to mouse integration I can think of
 * apachelogger also remembers that KDE never worked terribly great in vmware for some reason
<apachelogger> "    I run my music of an nfs share. I linmk my music folder via it. due to the large collection (I think) amarok crashed when I tried to do something before initial scan was over."
<amichair> others here test with KVM too, dunno of any issues
<apachelogger> we should have a system detecing when someone tries to use a remote share for stuff like that an shout at them ;)
<apachelogger> amichair: I find this all very bogus anyway + probably a mess in their driver
<amichair> I also had some Plymouth ugliness like some ppl report - error text, black screens, etc.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> last I checked I did not even see means for i18n
<amichair> apachelogger: yeah, vm stuff is very unlikely related to kubuntu
<apachelogger> so form where I am standing plymouth is utter crap
<amichair> I think it just isn't tested and tried well enough. I find quality in general a bit disturbing (but then I'm slightly on the perfectinist side)
<apachelogger> I am totally on your side
<apachelogger> IMHO we should have implemented it post LTS
 * amichair hands out some chocolate to everyone on this side
<neversfelde> Riddel bug 560576, bug 560579, bug 561691 and bug 562561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560576 in digikam "New upstream version digikam 1.2.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560579 in kipi-plugins "New upstream version kipi-plugins 1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561691 in digikam "Feature/UI Freeze exception request for digikam 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562561 in kipi-plugins "Feature/UI Freeze exception request for kipi-plugins 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562561
<apachelogger> oh my
<amichair> apachelogger: and I'm not referring only to Plymouth - also the ubiquity stuff, software-properties before I got to it (and maybe still?), and others
<amichair> it's a general feel of quality in the system
<apachelogger> "Kockey-KDE bug with nVidia driver" I probably dont need to state what I just read there ^^
<apachelogger> amichair: dont look at the language-selector
<amichair> interesting app, that one :-)
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> dont
<apachelogger> best is to not even think about it
 * apachelogger doesnt sleep well at night because of the language-selector UI ^^
<amichair> I was doing perfectly fine until u mentioned it :-P
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> "Bluetooth still doesn't work with Motorola Razor. Not Kubuntu specific (kdebluetooth), but Gnome bluetooth and blueman work perfectly."
<apachelogger> kubotu: google motorla razor
<kubotu> Results for motorla razor: 1. Mobile Phones - Motorola USA: http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/ | 2. Motorola Motorola RAZR V3c: http://www.motorola.com/motoinfo/product/details/0,,129,00.html | 3. SLB: Motorola RAZR V3 – How to charge and transfer files to your PC!: http://www.somelifeblog.com/2007/01/motorola-razr-v3-how-to-charge-and.html
<amichair> question is, what do we do about all this? How do we get Kubuntu to become the highest quality, smoothest experience, most usable distro out there?
<apachelogger> ah
<neversfelde> meeh, I forgot to close all bugs in the changelogs
<apachelogger> phones are the shiz
<evilshadeslayer> any ideas what linux-backports-modules-wireless contains?
<apachelogger> nick
<neversfelde> Riddell: could you add them, if you upload digikam and kipi?
<apachelogger> amichair: if it was my choice, I would go review each app and boot those that suck until someone rewrites them
<shadeslayer> hold on.. ill brb
<apachelogger> of course users would eat us for that
<shadeslayer> now ive set it to default :D
<apachelogger> "Are you going to provide a Network browser like Gnome does?"
<apachelogger> why oh why do people imply knowledge I do not have
 * apachelogger hates it when they do that
<amichair> apachelogger: how about starting with our own self-developed stuff?
<apachelogger> amichair: I was talking about that
<apachelogger> and that stuff is most essential for users
<apachelogger> we can only redo them bit by bit
<apachelogger> and qiute frankly I am not much for redoing that python uglyness in other python uglyness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does this rules file look for a kraft ( karmic ) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/414431/
<apachelogger> shtylman: could be working
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still :P
<apachelogger> hm
<imbrandon> moins all
<apachelogger> maybe quassel is bogus
<apachelogger> Sput: did you shift the autocompletion code around or something?
<apachelogger> yo imbrandon
 * shadeslayer replaces all of apachelogger's keys with tab keys
<Sput> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> maybe I really suffered long-time brain injury from that akonadi fixing :(
<Sput> haven't touched that in a long time
 * apachelogger starts cryng and runs away
<Sput> also s<tab> highlights shadeslayer here
<apachelogger> Sput: isnt there some magic behind it
<Sput> yes, there is
<apachelogger> I think it goes to whoever I wrote last
<lex79> o/
<Sput> MRU
<apachelogger> currently you
<Sput> yeah or probably whoever wrote last in genereal
<apachelogger> lex79: hullos
<Sput> can't remember exactly
<Sput> also, gotta leave
 * apachelogger waves
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the old entry for debian/source/format?
<apachelogger> bug 403610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403610 in kdebase-workspace "kde 4.3 Multiple Monitors tells lies" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403610
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> that title is just awesome
<apachelogger> shtylman: there is none
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> god damnit
<lex79> apachelogger: what happened to kmail icon in systray?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try using sh<tab>
<lex79> imagebin.ca/view/437HGcC.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i mean sha<tab>
<apachelogger> shtylman: :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> too much to type
 * apachelogger shall not use highlights anymore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think now it should work with sh
<apachelogger> why does this imagebin url have no http?
<shadeslayer> (now that youve highlighted me )
<lex79> dunno
<apachelogger> that is like in irssi
<apachelogger> copy tha url and past eit ^^
<apachelogger> so the kmail problem is that tini tiny number?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: compat is 5 though right?
<lex79> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on what version your packaging is compatible with
<apachelogger> Well, I have no idea what happened to KMail. Tried restarting?
<lex79> yes
<apachelogger> Very odd
<apachelogger> maybe ask in #kontact
<lex79> Riddell: upload new agateau's patch
 * apachelogger did not touch kdepim in ages
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<lex79> ^^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its for karmic... so im guessing 5
<apachelogger> in that case I blame Riddell and agateau :P
<lex79> yeah
<apachelogger> no, karmic did have debhelper 7
<apachelogger> so that might be compat 5 to 7
<apachelogger> I dont think you crafted compat 4 with cdbs ;)
<lex79> very fun with my xscreensaver uplaod buahah :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> I already stated that I shall never sponsor an upload for you again
<apachelogger> way too much work post-upload
<lex79> :(
<shadeslayer> 0.40-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 << that is correct right
<apachelogger> looks like it
<lex79> Riddell: sync please, bug 545690 545686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545690 in eric "[FFe] Please sync eric 4.4.2-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545690
<lex79> bug 545686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545686 in kvpnc "[FFe] Please sync kvpnc 0.9.6-1 from Debian testing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545686
<shadeslayer> !find libboost1.40-dev
<ubottu> Found: libboost1.40-dev
<shadeslayer> !find libboost1.40-dev karmic
<lex79> in karmic libboost should be 1.38
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libboost1.40-dev
<shadeslayer> lex79: i can fix it right now.. but you need to be quick!
<CIA-6> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414174740-hj90wimhtvo3t5cj * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1
<CIA-6> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414174903-7l2tzo1xhipx5pkq * debian/ (changelog control) Change klinkstatus' description around to match a search for link checker
<CIA-6> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414174924-814k6hqegm64tv5i * debian/changelog LP: #203882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203882 in kdewebdev "Description & metadata not intuitively searchable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203882
<CIA-6> [kdewebdev] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100414190609-3icz4dnn1iyk6d1k * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> lex79: what's the issue with kmail?
<Riddell> neversfelde: where's digikam?
<Riddell> neversfelde: oh I see, there's separate bugs from the FFe
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, I did not subscribe main sponsors, because exceptions are not granted, yet
<neversfelde> should I do it in one bug in future?
<Riddell> I prefer it as one bug, others may disagree I suppose
<neversfelde> as always :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: I forgot to close the bugs in the changelogs, I could do this, when I push to bzr or can you add it?
<JontheEchidna> the kmail icon looks sorta crappy after today's updates :(
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoppz1586-jpg.jpg
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not scaling properly?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that, and the dementedly-small unread count
<Riddell> I have 14560 unread e-mails so the text is always dementedly-small
<Riddell> I'll text agateau and see if we can get him back online
<neversfelde> yes, I can confirm this problem
 * Nightrose thinks Riddell needs an email intervention
<Nightrose> :D
<neversfelde> thought that it is wanted
<Riddell> neversfelde: if you push to bzr I'll grab the new changelog from there
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, should I also close the exception bugs?
<Riddell> neversfelde: no I can do that
<Riddell> once I decide if I grant it or not of course :)
<neversfelde> ok :)
<flacoste> any knows about a mem leak in plasma-desktop?
<amichair> flacoste: yeah baby!
<flacoste> since i upgraded to lucid, the plasma-desktop process often climbs to 1.2G RSS
<amichair> flacoste: every couple of weeks it reaches 1G and I need to restart
<flacoste> i have to kill it and restart it
<flacoste> wow, you are lukcy
<flacoste> mine reaches that in a few hours!
<amichair> I am the chosen one :-P
<flacoste> any work around?
<flacoste> applets that shouldn't be use
<amichair> I reported one way I managed to recreate it (kde bug 216661), but the response is 'maybe someday it will be fixed by accident' :-(
<ubottu> KDE bug 216661 in general "plasma memory leak in task thumbnails" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216661
<flacoste> nice answer
<amichair> flacoste: no workaround that I know of. I don't use any plasmoids and nothing spiffy or strange configuration...
<amichair> flacoste: say, do the steps to recreate there, in particular, trigger the leak for u as well?
<flacoste> i have two plasmoids on my desktop: cpu and temperature
<amichair> (I have a feeling there's more than one leak though)
<flacoste> amichair: what is the 'Taskbar thumbnails effect'?
<amichair> it's when the mouse hovers over a window button/title in the taskbar, and u see a little snapshot thumbnail of what the window looks like
<amichair> I think it's on by default (but not sure)
<flacoste> i don't have that enabled
<flacoste> are you talking about the pager?%
<flacoste> because i removed mine
<flacoste> i only have the taskbar
<flacoste> which doesn't show any thumbnails when i hover over it
<flacoste> only a bubble with the icon and the window title
<amichair> nono, just the things u click on the taskbar to switch between windows
<amichair> flacoste: that bubble can be made to contain a thumbnail
<flacoste> ah ok
<flacoste> well, it's probably something else
<flacoste> because mine leaks like crazy without that
<amichair> try to narrow it down somehow, it might help in reporting/fixing it
<amichair> I had htop open for a month or two until I managed to pinpoint that one
<amichair> I tried all kinds of things, closed applications, etc. to narrow down the possible cause
<amichair> anything u find can be useful in getting this fixed
<neversfelde> Riddell: all pushed to bzr
<debfx> sebas: ping
<amichair> flacoste: btw what video drivers u use?
<flacoste> intel
<amichair> flacoste: interesting, I use nvidia - it was suggested this might be a driver issue, and this disproves it
<starshiptrooper> pha 14560 unread
<starshiptrooper> Riddell must have cleaned out recently
 * starshiptrooper just had the most ludicrous skype conversation with a friend and considers washing the cat now ^^
<Guest18670> Hi there
<Guest18670> I use Kubuntu 10.4 Beta2
<Guest18670> On a Lenovo Thinkpad SL510
<Guest18670> when it boots , the battery monitor shows that the AC adaptor is plugged in
<Guest18670> but it's not
<Guest18670> if I plug it in and then unplug it , after that all the things work normally
<Guest18670> How can I solve that?
<neversfelde> hi Blizzz
<Blizzz> hi nevi
<Riddell> Guest18670: could be a problem at any of the several levels which report that, linux, hal, solid or powerdevil
<Guest18670> Riddell: oh!
<Riddell> ScottK: what's this with openoffice and netbook?
<ScottK> OOo is currently broken on armel.
<ScottK> So this upload is the last shot at getting it working.
<ScottK> If it doesn't work, I was going to go fish around on the UNE seeds and see what they're up to.
<ScottK> Then do that.
<ScottK> They aren't using OOo on armel.
<Riddell> I thought they'd added it back
<Riddell> neversfelde: digikam and k-p up
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think so, but I could be wrong.
<ScottK> In any case, I don't think it makes sense to keep something known broken (as opposed to terminally painfully slow) on the image.
<Riddell> netbook: * (openoffice.org-gnome) [i386 amd64 powerpc]
<Riddell> ah, not arm
<neversfelde> Riddell: nice :)
<neversfelde> thank you
<Riddell> neversfelde: thanks for packaging
<lex79> Riddell: the issue in kmail is the number of unread mail in the systray
<lex79> JontheEchidna: o/ congrats :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you push your qt changes in bzr?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: oops, thanks for the reminder
<JontheEchidna> will do after I eat
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: I put some conflict/replaces versioning fixes in bzr for -workspace to smooth upgrades with backports enabled.  I don't think it's essential to get in before freeze.
<ScottK> I suspect it'll be allowed in over the weekend if nothing else needing doing for -workspace appears.
<txwikinger> what a pain... the screensaver issue is back
<ScottK> IIRC starshiptrooper what rhapsodizing over that very thing earlier.
<starshiptrooper> whut?
<starshiptrooper> does someone want to anger me or what?
 * ScottK picks "what"
<starshiptrooper> hm
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: can you ls /etc/xdg/autostart for me please
<txwikinger> sure starshiptrooper
<txwikinger> what do you need starshiptrooper
 * starshiptrooper meant that litterall
<starshiptrooper> ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<starshiptrooper> ^^
<txwikinger> well.. is has about 20 files in it
<txwikinger> xscreensaver.desktop among them
<starshiptrooper> Oo
<txwikinger> the autostart is commented out
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: dpkg -S xscreensaver.desktop
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: what do you mean by commented out?
<txwikinger> there are # in front of the gnome-autostart settings
 * starshiptrooper doesnt understand a word
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: please just paste the ls and run the dpkg -S :)
<txwikinger> the dpkg says not found
<starshiptrooper> oh my
<starshiptrooper> grep -ri "xscreensaver.desktop" /var/lib/dpkg/info
<txwikinger> well .. it needs to be xscreensaver-daemon.desktop
<starshiptrooper> <txwikinger> well.. is has about 20 files in it
<starshiptrooper> <txwikinger> xscreensaver.desktop among them
<txwikinger> ok.. it is in the xscreensaver package
<txwikinger> sorry it was xscreensaver-daemon.desktop
<starshiptrooper> me@osiris:~$ dpkg -L xscreensaver | grep autostart
<starshiptrooper> me@osiris:~$
<amichair> yo JontheEchidna
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: please run the grep with appropriate desktop file name
<valorie> my sound seems to have completely disappeared in the last couple of days, running Lucid beta
<valorie> anyone else experiencing this?
<valorie> not even startup chimes
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is the knh fix to ur liking?
<txwikinger> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xscreensaver.list:/usr/share/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-daemon.desktop
<txwikinger> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xscreensaver.list:/usr/share/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-daemon.desktop/xscreensaver-daemon.desktop
<txwikinger> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xscreensaver.list:/etc/xdg/autostart/xscreensaver-daemon.desktop
<starshiptrooper> that is ultimately weird
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: what version does your xscreensaver package have?
<txwikinger> valorie: I had that in karmic
<starshiptrooper> and what does apt-cache policy hav eot say
<txwikinger> starshiptrooper: I know :)
<txwikinger> Installed: 5.10-3ubuntu3
<txwikinger>   Candidate: 5.10-3ubuntu3
<valorie> txwikinger: what was your solution?
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: that does make absolute no sense at all
<txwikinger> valorie: I upgraded to Lucid :D
<lex79> O.O
<valorie> super
<starshiptrooper> we have the exact same version of xscreensaver
<valorie> everything was cool on install
 * starshiptrooper is clueless on this
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: mind to post your dpkg.log
<valorie> a couple of days ago, however, sound disappeared
<txwikinger> starshiptrooper: sure
<valorie> I've been upgrading daily, so I assume it was something in the upgrades
<ScottK> valorie: Do you have Ubuntu and Kubuntu both installed on your system?
<valorie> no
<valorie> clean kubuntu lucid beta install
<ScottK> Check and see if pulseaudio got installed somehow.
<valorie> I believe it is
<ScottK> That's not the standard Kubuntu config then.
<ScottK> I'd try removing it and see if your sound comes back.
<valorie> OK, I was going to ask if that might be necessary
<valorie> it's always worked before
<ScottK> If it does, it at least helps narrow thing down.
<ScottK> It doesn't necessarily mean it's pulseaudio's fault though.
<valorie> right, and I can always reinstall
<starshiptrooper> I think pulseaudio implementation is still broken
<txwikinger> starshiptrooper: sorry no luck with pastebin.. file is too big
<valorie> pastie.org should work
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: paste.ubuntu.com
<valorie> pastebin chokes on big files, for sure
<starshiptrooper> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xscreensaver-daemon.desktop&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<txwikinger> can I upload a file without pasting there?
<starshiptrooper> oh my
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: just send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> you know.. I will just paste a grep for xscreensaver
 * starshiptrooper is rather tired
<txwikinger> starshiptrooper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414583/
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: your apt is broken
<starshiptrooper> clearly ubuntu3 never got installed on your system
<txwikinger> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/414584/
<txwikinger> yes in the second part
 * starshiptrooper blinks
<starshiptrooper> oh well
<starshiptrooper> PEBKAC
<starshiptrooper> packages.ubuntu sez there is no such file in autostart
<starshiptrooper> I do say there is no such file in autostart
<starshiptrooper> and the buildlog also says there is no such file in autostart
<valorie> ok, sound still doesn't work, but I'll try restarting
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: are you on i386 or amd64?
<txwikinger> o386
<txwikinger> i386
<txwikinger> this is a MacBook
<starshiptrooper> txwikinger: try manually installing https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/xscreensaver_5.10-3ubuntu3_i386.deb
<txwikinger> but the Futjitsu-Siemens (also i386) has the same issue
<txwikinger> well.. doesn't change the existence of the file
<ScottK> IIRC you have to manually remove the file in postrm.
<ScottK> Removing a conffile doesn't automatically happen I don't think.
<txwikinger> ScottK: It is neither in postrm nor in postinst
<ScottK> The one that stopped shipping it should have removed itin the postrm.
<ScottK> So afaict the upload that dropped it was incomplete.
<starshiptrooper> HOLY SMOKES
<starshiptrooper> why in the name of all that is unholy does debhelper make crap a conffile on its own
<starshiptrooper> bleh
<starshiptrooper> what a crappery
<txwikinger> ScottK: well.. it is not removing it in postinst or postrm
<starshiptrooper> debhelper--
<txwikinger> and it actually has the file in the .deb anyway
<starshiptrooper> it does not have the file in the deb
<txwikinger> well.. dpkg-query -L has it in the list
 * ScottK waits for enlightenment
<starshiptrooper> BECAUSE IT IS A CONFFILE
<starshiptrooper> or rather was
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: everything in /etc is a conffile unless you really go out of your way by generating it in the postinst
<txwikinger> well. even if postrm would remove it, it would be reinstalled in the new package
<ScottK> txwikinger: Not if the package wasn't shipping it anymore.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well.. I am saying the newest package is still shipping it
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: that is inconsistent, by that definition dh should make everything in /usr/share/ unexecutable
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: I don't make this up.  That's just the way it is.
<ScottK> If you ship a file in /etc in your .deb, it's a conffile.
<starshiptrooper> yeah it oviously is
<starshiptrooper> whoever invited that should be sacked though
<ScottK> In any case postrm has to deal with it.
 * ScottK move on to see what damage he can do elsewhere.
<valorie> heh, still no sound, and the sound config crashed while I was testing
<valorie> what does it mean, when you are filing a bug: KDE Platform is compiled from sources
<valorie> I never know whether or not to check that
<ScottK> Not if you're using Kubuntu packages
<valorie> OK
 * txwikinger still disagrees with the fact that testdrive does not have Kubuntu iso as default selections in it
<valorie> any hints on where i should go to hunt this no-sound bit down and fix it?
<txwikinger> sound is always a pain
 * starshiptrooper is getting majorly annoyed about that screensaver crap
<valorie> yes, I've fought this battle before
<valorie> and always won
<valorie> ::knock on wood::
 * ScottK usually takes the beg crimsun for help approach.
<valorie> crimsun appears to be not available
<ScottK> Yep.  That doesn't always work.
<ScottK> maco can sometimes help if she's around.
<valorie> for sure
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-15
<txwikinger> Oh.. Stanley Cup playouff are starting
<blueyed> starshiptrooper: might help: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling
<ryanakca> Hmmm... can anybody confirm having difficulty unlocking a disk at boot with plymouth?
<ryanakca> At first I thought it was my imagination, but it is happening often enough for me to think there's an issue. I can usually unlock a disk on the first try if I boot in rescue mode (and enter my passphrase without it going through a plymouth theme). But if I boot normally, it takes me 6-7 tries.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> I don't think Plymouth would affect it, but I don't really know.
<jjesse-netbook> ScottK: question on netbook, dont know if this is something different on my netbook or a decision but the top bar (dont know what is called) with the minimize, close, maximize is missing
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: By design to maximize vertical space.
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: On the right end of the panel, there's a app control that effectively replaces that.
<jjesse-netbook> ok
<jjesse-netbook> took me awhile to figure out that app control :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, just forgot to upload. ;)
<JontheEchidna> doing that right now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What are you uploading?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kubuntu-notification-helper
<ScottK> Ah, OK.
<ryanakca> ScottK: tHANKS
<ryanakca> Thanks
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100415014011-fqro6kwh3xtos899 * src/daemon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Correctify iterators for stability and optimization
<JontheEchidna> amichair: uploaded, thanks
<JontheEchidna> I do have a patch for kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> anybody else have anything for kde4libs?
<JontheEchidna> (mine is to fix: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227117 )
<ubottu> KDE bug 227117 in kdecore "Further attempts to authenticate fail if one closes the dialog after a wrong password" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might grab Debian's package and pull in their debian/copyright updates.
<JontheEchidna> good idea
 * ScottK already did that for -runtime and -workspace.
<ScottK> and if you see anything else in the package we clearly want
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm ok wierd question how do i renable compositing if i dont have an f12?
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: system settings
<ScottK> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<JontheEchidna> whew, got the upload in seconds before freeze was announced in #ubuntu-devel :D
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, Final freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm didn
<nixternal> oh man I am exhausted
<jjesse-netbook> yeah?
<nixternal> I trained for 6 hours today
<nixternal> in the saddle for 6 hours....talk about sore ass
<ScottK> JontheEchidna scores the second package in the freeze queue.
<JontheEchidna> aww, didn't make it :(
<nixternal> someone is going to have to figure out how to import and package the translations for kubuntu-docs fyi...i can't do it, not even going to try to be honest
<nixternal> or, just leave it, and not ship translations with lucid, but release them afterwards
<nixternal> I might have a new computer sometime this year
 * nixternal wonders why he is even online as he is absolutely useless
<jjesse-netbook> waiting for your insurance to get you a new computer?
<nixternal> not gonna happen
<nixternal> wait until i have some money to spend on a puter...hopefully sometime this year, would be nice
<jjesse-netbook> good luck
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm wish i knew the process for importing and packaging the translations for kubuntudocs
<jjesse-netbook> can someone help?
<nixternal> i think i am the only one who has done them since 2005
<nixternal> before me, it was mdke doing them
<jjesse-netbook> argh
<jjesse-netbook> can you send mdke an emaiL?
<nixternal> poke him on irc
<persia> nixternal: Do you have the process available, but just not the computing power, or do you lack the process as well?
<nixternal> though i doubt mdke will even have time for them
<nixternal> persia: the process actually needs to be created and played with, though hopefully with dpm rocking lp and translations it should be smoother...and yes, I have 0 computing power
<persia> Oh :(  I have spare CPU cycles, but not time.
<nixternal> in the past our translations from LP were such shit that you had to wing the process
<jjesse-netbook> now they are slightly better shit
<jjesse-netbook> instead of total shit
<nixternal> yeah, i am probably going to be lacking the time as well....i think i am going to start concentrating on cycling more so than open source contributions
<persia> Given your available CPU cycles, I think that makes sense :)
<jjesse-netbook>  hrmm
<jjesse-netbook> yeah i guess it does
<nixternal> that it does, perfect timing I guess
<nixternal> how much EPO do I have to take to become powerful like Lance?
<jjesse-netbook> more then you can afford?
<nixternal> haha, so true
<nixternal> plus with piss tests all of the time, I wouldn't even think about it
<nixternal> Speed:	 9.88 (mi/hr) (avg)    37.01 (mi/hr) (max)
<nixternal> hills rock!
<nixternal> though slow as hill avg, and 37.01 max, sitting up, not even pedaling
<nixternal> If I pedaled, I would have been doing about 60mph, maybe a bit more
<txwikinger> Hey nixternal
<txwikinger> 60mph.. where you going down a mountain?
<txwikinger> -h
<nixternal> just a hill, and a hill htat is actually close to my house that I didn't even know about
<nixternal> time trials on sunday, I was doing 43MPH on flats just pedaling
<nixternal> I can't keep that though, but I can get up to 40MPH quickly, but as soon as I do, I am damn near dead
<txwikinger> well. you hit the wall
<txwikinger> bicycling is about oxygen
<txwikinger> Lance is so good because he has such a big lung volumn
<txwikinger> nixternal: Does EPO enlarge your lungs?
<txwikinger> and heart volumn too actually
<ScottK> EPO enhances the oxygen carrying capacity of your blood.
<ScottK> So it has parallel effects.
<nixternal> increaces your VO2Max
<nixternal> that's because lance is a doper
<txwikinger> 43mph is quite high... even the peloton is not doing that
<nixternal> depends....the peloton can hit up to 60mph on a rapid burst of accelleration
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You still win.  KNH was the last pre-freeze upload.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> My closest one was 10th to last.
<ScottK> Dapper has had ~53K uploads in it's lifetime.  Lucid is already over 115K.
<nixternal> measure twice, cut once
<nixternal> to bad nobody thinks about that when packaging
<persia> Where is that number from?
<ScottK> persia: Number of results listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=
<ScottK> (and the similar page for Dapper)
<imbrandon> ScottK: i wonder would the -changes email archive say the same thing, seems like the same info
<imbrandon> just pre-parsed
<ScottK> Probably.  I just happened to be on the LP page and noticed.
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> i wonder if seveas still runs the rss versions of the -changes email list
<imbrandon> might be someting to intergrate ( or re-write ) for ubuntuwire , hum , maybe a weekend project
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> imbrandon: Universe is still open for fixing.  Please go fix me some FTBFS.
<imbrandon> those were nice when i used them, better than the ML imho
<ScottK> Yep
<imbrandon> sure thing ScottK , and i can actualy upload those changes LOL
<ScottK> Yep
<imbrandon> actualy i'm finishing a late dinner then i planed on some bug squishing, if you have any specific pet peeves lemme know i'll get to them in the next hour(s) , no RL work till next monday so i got lots of time next few days
<ScottK> imbrandon: Pleanty of choices in /topic of #ubuntu-motu
<imbrandon> ohh also i ment to ask you the other night, a kind word or three on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrandonHoltsclaw in the endorsement section, not sure if i'll need them for a renew but dosent hurt
<imbrandon> :) ok lemme scarf down the food, brb
<imbrandon> main is solid frozen correct ?
<imbrandon> ( food down btw , not that any care )
<ScottK> Reasonably solid.
<imbrandon> k
<ScottK> If there's critical bug fixes, put them in queue and they'll be reviewed.
<imbrandon> right
<ScottK> There's still time between RC and Final for Main stuff to get in.
<imbrandon> yea i dident have anything in mind, just makin sure i was clear
<ScottK> imbrandon: You should probably update your wiki page and talk about your return before I add an endorsement
<imbrandon> yea i actualy have that in draft, need to finalize it, will do and ping ya again
 * ScottK nods
<imbrandon> i picked up a sweet dual quad core intel ( 8 cores total ) and 16gb ram  mac pro today VERY cheap
<imbrandon> thats gonna make a NICE build / dev machine when i get it setup
<imbrandon> cheap == less than $200 USD
<imbrandon> no harddrives or video card, but those are reasonable
<nixternal> pfft, my netbook will run circles around it
<imbrandon> heya nix
<imbrandon> nix, yea it came from a firedamage sale, banged up case but other than that , wow, sweet machine
<nixternal> www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='7188-69'
<nixternal> that's where my money is going currently
<ScottK> You use money in Chicago?  I thought you just exchanged favors with gangsters.
<imbrandon> lol
 * ScottK casually notes that billing for 18 hours instead of 81 is not a good plan.
<nixternal> ganstahs don't cycle though, otherwise that would be a different story...and they don't know which train this stuff comes in on, so they can't jack a train
<imbrandon> pkgstriptranslations: The following PO/POT files are empty
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> mt
<ScottK> starshiptrooper is our translations expert and he loves it when I say that.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea these are just ftb because of empty po{,t} files
<imbrandon> low hanging fruit
<imbrandon> but easy to miss beacuse it will build in a normal pbuilder
<imbrandon> s/normal/default
<imbrandon> the next question is do i make a patch, just rm the .po files or use a debian/*.pre* file
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ( thats retorical btw incase someone misintriprets that )
<ScottK> Good night all.
<maco> valorie: crimsun was giving a talk called "Making Ubuntu Audio Not Suck" at CALUG, and i was attending it when you pinged
<imbrandon> gnight ScottK
<NCommander> ScottK: OOo on ARM is building, we should hopefuly have it fixed
<Tm_T> NCommander: we'll see it in couple days
<NCommander> Tm_T: if it fails to build, we'll have to unseed OOo from kubuntu-netbook on ARM
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> not good, I guess
<valorie> hey maco
<valorie> I went off to hang out with my daddy for awhile
<dpm> hey all, could someone tell me which is the source package for the application to change languages in Kubuntu? I've filed bug 563259 against language-selector, but I'm not sure it is the right package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563259 in language-selector "Language selector shows duplicate language names in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563259
<amichair> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: Although, I don't see the merge mentioned in lp (neither in branch nor trunk) - ?
<ofirk> amichair: are you still working on ubiquity?
<amichair> ofirk: I don't have much free time this week, but trying to fix things here and there
<ofirk> amichair: last week I translated the whole ubiquity slideshow. I wanted to finalize the translation for the installer itself but I can't find its entry in Rosseta
<ofirk> amichair: do you know where the translation files are?
<dpm> ofirk, the installer is ubiquity-debconf and debian-installer, but today is NonLanguagePackDeadline, so I think you won't have more time to translate them
<amichair> ofirk: I'm actually not familiar with the translations procedures
<dpm> ofirk, if you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu and you click on your language, on the next page you'll see the translations I was mentioning
<ofirk> dpm: what a bummer. thanks anyway amichair!
<ofirk> dpm: if I translate it now, will it be included in the final release?
<amichair> dpm: all translations frozen till release? till RC release?
<dpm> amichair, not all translations. We've got two deadlines: NonLanguagePackDeadline (today) and LanguagePackDeadline (on the 22nd). The one today affects those things that go into the LiveCD (e.g. the installer) or documentation, in short, things that cannot go into the language packs. For all the rest, there is time until the 22nd
<amichair> dpm: are exceptions possible? for example, if the entire slideshow is not translated at all and ofirk has a translation... pretty important to include, no? is there breakage danger in updating translations?
<ofirk> amichair: the slideshow was translated last week. in launchpad. so I guess it *will* be included.
<ofirk> amichair: it also seems that the entire installer is translated, so I guess all the translation work is done for ubiquity
<dpm> amichair, there is no risk in breaking translations with exceptions (well, there is always the possibility to do something really wrong :), but if the exception is granted is up to the developers. Basically, everyone is busy getting the release ready, and the deadlines were well known since the start of the cycle
<dpm> but as ofirk says, it seems you should be fine with the installer translations and the slideshow :)
<amichair> dpm: ah, so it's just a work overhead issue at this point
<dpm> yes :)
<dpm> ofirk, amichair, in the future, I'd recommend you to subscribe to ubuntu-translators if you are doing translations and want to be kept up-to-date
<amichair> ofirk: I think I misunderstood then, I thought u had just finished translations and wanted to upload them or something - if it's all in already, that's great :-)
<amichair> dpm: thanks for clarifying :-)
<dpm> no worries :)
<ofirk> dpm: yes, thanks :)
<amichair> dpm: What, me worry? :-)
<ofirk> amichair: what exactly you do on ubiquity? RTL support?
<amichair> ofirk: nope, started off with lower hanging fruit - progress bars, alignment, usability/display issues (on the code side, not translations), then into more critical milestone bugs (things slow/stuck etc.)
<amichair> ofirk: I did notice the front/back arrow buttons are reversed in RTL, but that's of lower priority
<amichair> ofirk: or rather, not reversed as they should be :-)
<ofirk> amichair: yes :)
<ofirk> amichair: actually there are other issues. I don't know if they are artwork related...
<ofirk> amichair: anyway, is there anyone who works on RTL issues?
<amichair> ofirk: so u can open bugs on them if they don't exist, and/or discuss with shtylman. btw, I recently discovered the dedicated #ubuntu-installer channel for it!
<ofirk> amichair: wow. ubuntu has a lot of channels O_O
<amichair> yeah, I keep discovering more of them :-)
<ofirk> amichair: are you an Hebrew speaker?
<amichair> ofirk: yep
<ofirk> amichair: its nice to see there are more members from Israel
<lex79> starshiptrooper: last quassel doesn't start, it crashes every time you try to start
<starshiptrooper> lex79: quassel or the core?
<lex79> quassel
<starshiptrooper> lex79: client or mono?
<starshiptrooper> lex79: qt4 or kde4?
<lex79> omg
<lex79> starshiptrooper: I've installed quassel and quassel-data
<starshiptrooper> lex79: also, yesterday we noticed that the xscreensaver upload did not strip the desktop file, whereas everything in /etc by defautl a conffile and hence not removed on its own
<lex79> I saw your changes ;)
<starshiptrooper> which I now, that I see the wiki page, remember to have stumbled across quite some time ago
 * starshiptrooper shall not forget that again
<lex79> starshiptrooper: so the question is when we drop a file in /etc the preinst script is required, right?
<lex79> s/question/issue
<starshiptrooper> lex79: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling
<lex79> kk
<amichair> ofirk: yeah, most I think are us/uk/de/au/(fi?), but il also has some contributors :-)
<ofirk> amichair: are you a member in ubuntu-il.com?
<amichair> ofirk: I'm not a member of anything officially... I just fix things that need fixing ;-)
<amichair> ofirk: plus I haven't seen that much kubuntu in those parts, mostly ubuntu or offtopic :-(
<ofirk> amichair: yes, you are right
<ofirk> amichair: I am a member there, actually a not active member ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233159
<ubottu> KDE bug 233159 in general "rekonq addressbar (url bar) has encoding problems (e g non-latin letters)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Tonio__> Riddell: there is a working patch for this one, which I can confirm....
<Tonio__> Riddell: still possible for a late upload ?
<Riddell> Tonio__: should be possible yes
<Tonio__> Riddell: ok
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: are langpacks built alread?
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: can I fix bug 563591 real quick? ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563591 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings disapeared from kmenu after yesterday update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563591
<Riddell> I don't actually see an e-mail from slangasek about being frozen, maybe we aren't yet
<Riddell> dpm will know about langpacks
<starshiptrooper> dpm: ping ping
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: Ill just upload and see if something explodes :)
<dpm> starshiptrooper, hi hi!
<starshiptrooper> dpm: are final langpacks already built?
<starshiptrooper> dpm: or a more particular question: can you drop a mail to ubuntu-devel AND/OR kubuuntu-devel once the packs are done?
<dpm> starshiptrooper, the final language packs will be built on the 22nd, at LanguagePackDeadline (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule)
<starshiptrooper> dpm: ok, cool
<dpm> starshiptrooper, sure, I can send an e-mail to both
 * starshiptrooper would like to avoid last minute fixes this time round :/
<starshiptrooper> dpm: perfect thanks :)
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> Riddell, would you know the answer to my question earlier? -> <dpm> hey all, could someone tell me which is the source package for the application to change languages in Kubuntu? I've filed bug 563259 against language-selector, but I'm not sure it is the right package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563259 in language-selector "Language selector shows duplicate language names in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563259
<starshiptrooper> dpm: kdebase-runtime
<starshiptrooper> that is upstream's interface which changes the language for the current user
<dpm> starshiptrooper, a, thanks, I'll open a task for that, then. I would have thought that there'd be a more specific package for that
<lex79> Riddell: kdevelop is not in lucid archive, we have only kdevplatform beta, what we have to do?
<Riddell> lex79: kdevelop doesn't have a stable version, it's not ment to be in the archive
<Riddell> kdevplatform needs to be removed
<starshiptrooper> dpm: please assign to me while you are at it :)
<Riddell> they should both be in beta PPA
<dpm> starshiptrooper, alrighty
<lex79> Riddell: but at least we should have kdevelop kde3 in the archive, no?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I won't be able to fix... changes fromstable version are too big and the patch doesn't fit
<Riddell> lex79: too much bit rot there.  I've discussed it with upstream ages ago and their preferred way is to have it in PPAs
<lex79> oh ok
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415101052-5wrhb2v2kwhdgtz7 * (6 files in 5 dirs) releasing version 1:10.04ubuntu22
<Riddell> quassel 0.6~rc1+git100331-0ubuntu1 produces uninstallable binaries:                                                                             * quassel (amd64)
<Riddell> huh?
 * starshiptrooper doesnt have amd64 to test
<starshiptrooper> lex79: quassel doesnt crash here, maybe you should turn off apport and get a backtrace
<lex79> ok
<jussi> ooh, whats the issue with quassel?
<lex79> 0.6.0 doesn't start, it crashes
 * jussi prod at ScottK, wondering if he is awake yet.
<jussi> Sput: you about?
<starshiptrooper> the only change was that we made the -data package carry a link from the KDE 4 data to Qt 4 data dir
<starshiptrooper> and fix a lintian warning in init
 * starshiptrooper doesnt see how either of those would cause the problem and suspects a bug upstream
<starshiptrooper> but you never know
 * starshiptrooper hates bugs
<lex79> I try now
<lex79> starshiptrooper: http://pastebin.ca/1861597
<lex79> ops maybe I don't have dbg installed
<starshiptrooper> drkonqi tells you that I think ^^
<starshiptrooper> JontheEchidna: I would imagine adding a lot of window exceptions for that dont-blend-with-gtk-shiz will have a performance downside
<starshiptrooper> at least on startup kwin needs to walk through each rule and check if it matches
 * starshiptrooper now has a cataln interface :D
<lex79> starshiptrooper: I installed manually dbg package since I have this error: http://imagebin.ca/view/v5Ciz6M.html
<lex79> btw the backtrace is here: http://pastebin.ca/1861615
 * starshiptrooper is wondering if that dialog was not supposed to ahve a details button
<starshiptrooper> oh well
<starshiptrooper> lex79: what backtracey do you get
<starshiptrooper> dpm: can you please run locate entry.desktop ... I fail to reproduce that  bug of yours
<lex79> this http://pastebin.ca/1861615
* starshiptrooper changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, Waiting for Final freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<starshiptrooper> lex79: that is with quassel-dbg?
<lex79> yes :(
<starshiptrooper> did you reload the bt after installing it?
<lex79> yes
<lex79> I start quassel with dbg package installed
<starshiptrooper> me: ping
<starshiptrooper> me: crash
<starshiptrooper> me: now!
<me> starshiptrooper: idiot!
<lex79> lol
<dpm> starshiptrooper, unfortunately I was not the one experiencing it, I just filed it for Pau, the guy replying in the comments, and I'm on my Ubuntu system now. I think the best thing might be to ask him in the bug report to provide that info. In the meantime, I can try to reproduce it on a virtual machine.
<starshiptrooper> ah
<starshiptrooper> dpm: to me that looks like he got kde-l10n from debian installed, since that specific button gets filled from entry.desktop in the local search paths, so the only way how this can appear is IMHO when you get a mixture of our's and upstream's
<starshiptrooper> which either means that kde-l10n-FOO is from one of our backport ppas (incredibly unlikely) or that the kde-l10n-FOO does not come from us at all
<dpm> starshiptrooper, he's been testing the Catalan Valencian translations. He must have installed kde-l10n-ca and kde-l10n-ca-valencia. I noticed that somehow kde-l10n-ca-valencia is in universe. Could that be the problem? Would it be possible to promote kde-l10n-ca-valencia to main? (it is as well maintained as the -ca version)
<Guest34932> lex79: I really cant reproduce you crash .. are you on i386?
<lex79> amd64
<Guest34932> dpm: are the other kde-l10n packages in main?
 * Guest34932 looks
<Guest34932> oh
<Guest34932> wrong window ^^
<Guest34932> starshiptrooper: kill me
<starshiptrooper> Guest34932: certainly
<starshiptrooper> ^^
<dpm> Guest34932, starshiptrooper, yes :)
<starshiptrooper> lex79: Riddell posted a statement that quassel on amd64 is uninstallable or something?
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: can you please promote kde-l10n-ca-valencia to main?
<starshiptrooper> dpm: I doubt that is the issue though
<dpm> ok
<lex79> I can upgrade quassel from rc1 to 0.6.0 and I can install it. There is no problem here for installation
<ScottK> If it's on amd64, I suspect it's not built yet.
<ScottK> amd64 was way behind i386 building last I looked
<starshiptrooper> lex79: are you on 0.6.0?
<lex79> no, now I'm on rc1, 0.6.0 crashes
<starshiptrooper> I mean
<starshiptrooper> can you upgrade quassel to 0.6.0
<lex79> yes
<starshiptrooper> or only -data
<starshiptrooper> are you a 100% positive on this? :P
<lex79> nope, amd64 is built https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/0.6.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1691443
<starshiptrooper> kk\
<lex79> -data is all arch and is built
<starshiptrooper> lex79: please strace -f quassel
<lex79> kk
<ScottK> 0.6.0 works fine here on i386, FYI.
<starshiptrooper> here too
<starshiptrooper> AHA
<starshiptrooper> !
<starshiptrooper> dpm: reproduced
<dpm> starshiptrooper, ahhh, "nice"
<starshiptrooper> what is nice about a  but? :P
<starshiptrooper> s/but/bug
 * starshiptrooper thinks KDE needs a kcm naming policy
<starshiptrooper> hmmm
<starshiptrooper> yeah, exactly the problem I expected
<starshiptrooper> just that so it would see at least
<lex79> starshiptrooper: strace -f quassel > strace is right ?
<starshiptrooper> lex79: strace -f -o output.txt quassel
 * ScottK decides to leave the fate of Kubuntu in starshiptrooper's capable hands and naps.
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1861635
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: bug 563259 ... duplicated entries in kde's langauge dropdown becuase kde-l10n AND the langpacks ship the entry.desktop file - as solution I'd propose to drop the desktop file from the kde-l10n-* packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563259 in language-selector "Language selector shows duplicate language names in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563259
<lex79> well output.txt is 10 MB
<starshiptrooper> lex79: lzma -9 output.txt
<starshiptrooper> then ship it off to me
<lex79> starshiptrooper: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/output.txt.lzma
<Riddell> starshiptrooper: I'd agree on that solution, do you know if this is a new problem or has always been there?
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: new since before we did not install kde-l10n-* via langauge-selector
<Riddell> starshiptrooper: kde-l10n-ca-valencia in main
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: additionally there is another problem with translations it seems... the entry.desktop from langpack lacks translations
<Riddell> quassel seems to install fine on amd64, must have been a temporary problem at the time the CDs were made
<starshiptrooper> which is in fact how this duplication occurs to begin with, because if they both had the same translations they would cascade
<starshiptrooper> which is unfortuantely no the case righ tnow
<Riddell> quassel does however crash on running :)
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> agateau: have you seen the kmail unread font issue?  people are saying it's too small
<agateau> Riddell: no
<agateau> Riddell: bug number?
<starshiptrooper> oh oh oh
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: lex79 gets a crash too, on i386 it works perfectly fine though
<agateau> Riddell: my connection is going to be unstable for the next minutes
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: also, I must correct myself, the langpack entry.desktop files contain translations, while the kde-l10n packages do not (thanks ot pkgbinarymangler I suppose), so the way to go is indeed strip the entry.desktop from kde-l10n
<starshiptrooper> \o/
 * starshiptrooper will fix in a bit
<lex79> agateau: there is no open bug in LP, see this: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoppz1586-jpg.jpg
<starshiptrooper> lex79, Riddell: does quassel work with a new account?
<starshiptrooper> lex79, Riddell: if that gets answered with no - does quassel work if you remove /usr/share/apps/quassel?
<starshiptrooper> lex79, Riddell: if that gets answered with no as well -> upstream bug
<starshiptrooper> or maybe someone broke something in that recent Qt upload ;)
<lex79> I have to try
<lex79> brb
<test2> quassel does seem to work with a new account yes
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: are the entry.desktop files from the langpacks in anyway related to kde-l10n-* ... i.e. is there regression potential?
<Riddell> starshiptrooper: yes they come into langpack-o-matic using the script update-kde-tars
<Riddell> which grabs them from kde-l10n-xx
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: but from the source?
<Riddell> yes
<starshiptrooper> ok
 * starshiptrooper would strip the entry.desktop via rules in kde-l10n at build time as to avoid problems
<lex79> it says "Disconnected from core" with a new account
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1861657
<lex79> I tried to remove /usr/share/apps/quassel but I've the same issue
<starshiptrooper> psql?
<starshiptrooper> wtf?
<starshiptrooper> lex79: is libqt4-sqlite or what it's called installed?
<lex79> starshiptrooper: libqt4-sql-sqllite is installed
<Tm_T> psql <3
<starshiptrooper> lex79: ask in #quassel
<starshiptrooper> I do not think that is a kubuntu issue
<Riddell> agateau: I don't think there's a bug number for the kmail icon issue but the text is said to be too small
<Riddell> agateau: http://imagebin.ca/view/437HGcC.html
<agateau> Riddell: going to have a look at it this afternoon
<slacker_nl> wat is tc1 en 2 trouwens? as in, science park?
<slacker_nl> uhh
<slacker_nl> wrong chan
<dpm> starshiptrooper, Riddell, another question on the ca@valencia translations. I've filed bug 563755 against the language pack, but I'm not sure I should add a task for the kde packaging side (kde-l10n-ca or some other one?). I still don't understand whether this is a problem in importing the translations or in exporting them (lang-pack-o-matic)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563755 in language-pack-kde-ca-base "Missing ca@valencia translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563755
<Riddell> dpm: it could be because it was in universe until just now
<Riddell> dpm: I'll upload it now since it's been moved to main
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: nah
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: I have a bug fix in chain
<starshiptrooper> gotta upload in a bit anyway :)
<Riddell> starshiptrooper: ok
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415115451-r10opx3750f4bpbm * debian/ (changelog rules upload-l10n.sh) Strip entry.desktop file to prevent duplication in KDE's various locale listings, most importantly the locale selection button LP: #446739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446739 in kde-l10n-ca-valencia "duplicated language on kde systemsettings" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446739
<dpm> Riddell, ah, thanks.
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415115838-kkmxjk3s1agdpk0k * debian/changelog Reupload so that ca@valencia gets imported properly, now that it is in main LP: #563755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563755 in language-pack-kde-ca-base "Missing ca@valencia translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563755
<dpm> man, I call that speed bug fixing!
<starshiptrooper> dpm: if only kde svn was as fast
<starshiptrooper> building the sources of kde-l10n-foo takes forever
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools savety update waiting for approval
<starshiptrooper> btw :)
 * starshiptrooper forgot all about that after beta freeze
<Sput> fwiw, yours are the first and so far only reports of quassel crashing on startup, it seems to be working fine for everyone else :/
<Sput> if anyone can get me a backtrace with usable symbols, that would be a great help
<starshiptrooper> Sput: it also only happens on amd64 with existing profiles
<starshiptrooper> I really dont know what to make of this
<Sput> well, get me a backtrace!
<starshiptrooper> Sput: also, what do you think about what lex79 posted?
<starshiptrooper> that quassel is using psql
<Sput> the sqlite error has just been fixed
<starshiptrooper> ok
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: can you try getting a backtrace of that quassel crash?
<Sput> lex79: please apply http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=ea54ad388ad71169d16ef0a08488fa4972b526f1 and see if it fixes the startup problem
<lex79> starshiptrooper: something is wrong in the package, in dbg
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1861731
<lex79> Sput: ok
<starshiptrooper> ohm
<starshiptrooper> ohhhhhmmmmmmmmm
<lex79> uhm uhm
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: I think that qt4 shiz is messing up the dbg symbols
 * ScottK wonders if the -dbgsym are any better.
<starshiptrooper> prolly not
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: how is the qt4 stuff done?
<starshiptrooper> build without kde - package - build with kde - package?
<starshiptrooper> if so then we need two dbg packages
<ScottK> Something like that.
<ScottK> Some magincal debhelper thing that LucidFox came up with
<ScottK> Probably (two -dbg)
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415125207-pyugpwr477dbzxhl * debian/build-l10n.sh Add savety net to prevent me from wiping a ready to upload build dir... :/
<starshiptrooper> ah
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: what it does is invoke the main build commands twice
<starshiptrooper> since cmake does proper out-of-source it just creates a second build dir in debian/build-qt4
 * starshiptrooper finds that name a bit distrubing though :P
<starshiptrooper> that is a bit ewww TBH
 * starshiptrooper starts poking the cmake documentation
<al> ScottK: yea, -dbgsym seems to work
<starshiptrooper> Sput: do you happen to know whether we can get cmake to dump debug shiz in seperated files?
<Sput> no idea
<starshiptrooper> ah aha ah
 * starshiptrooper maybe has a solution to propper dbg stripping
<ScottK> Excellent
<maco> any of you ever seen "cups-missing-filter" as a printer status error message?
<maco> i cant print my tax forms :(
<maco> (i googled and got an old "fix released" bug report from 2007)
<maco> but this just started happening for me on lucid (and that bug report was about apparmor permissions)
<starshiptrooper> kubotu: np
<kubotu> starshiptrooper listened to "Autioitu 2" by Ilpo Väisänen [Asuma, 2000] 4 years ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/6nsR3mugj1oWDUKFCAJFCk] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/starshiptrooper for more
<starshiptrooper> &&
<starshiptrooper> ^^
<starshiptrooper> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Attacked By Snakes!" by The Aquabats! -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<starshiptrooper> SNAKES
<ScottK> maco: No.  I don't recall that one, but my HP printers pretty much just work.
<maco> ScottK: it's an hp. it was working as of sunday
<starshiptrooper> argh
<starshiptrooper> this takes forever
<starshiptrooper> -.-
<maco> ScottK: do you have the hp-check command available on your machine? i'm getting a not found on it, though the hplip package is installed
<tseliot> maco, ScottK: do you know if kde sets default values for tapping and scrolling for touchpads? If so, what values do you have by default? (xinput list-props "your touchpad name" should tell you)
<maco> tseliot: how do we know our touchpad names?
<maco> can i call mine sally?
<tseliot> maco: "xinput list" should show you that
<ScottK> maco: I have it in Karmic, but not Lucid.
<tseliot> Sally would be fine for a touchpad too, I guess :-P
<lex79> Sput: quassel still doesn't start with your patch and I don't have a backtrace
<ScottK> tseliot: The laptop I have handy is still on Karmic.  Is that useful?
<Sput> fix pushed
<ScottK> lex79: Install the -dbgsym instead of the -dbg.
<tseliot> ScottK: does Karmic have the kcm touchpad module?
<maco> ScottK: hmmm thats a problem.  bash says to install hplip to get hp-check, but the hplip package is missing the file in lucid
<ScottK> tseliot: No.
 * ScottK looks at maco and her lucid laptop.
<Sput> http://gitorious.org/quassel/quassel/commit/d086bb86e6933a8448379bf9e019a55226d6ffe1
<tseliot> ScottK: ok, so I'll need the output from lucid
<maco> tseliot: im not sure if mine'll be default... ive edited my synclient values before with gsynaptics
<Sput> that's what one gets for last-minute fixes :/
<lex79> ok, starshiptrooper are you building the package with that fix ^^ ?
<starshiptrooper> see #quassel :P
<ScottK>  Sigh.
<ScottK>   * debian/hplip-dbg.install, debian/hplip.install, debian/control: Moved
<ScottK>     hp-check into hplip-dbg, as it is a debugging tool. Added dependency
<ScottK>     on libcups2-dev to hplip-dbg, as hp-check needs cups-config
<ScottK>     (LP: #530327).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530327 in hplip "hplip has dependency on libcups2-dev (for cups-config cmd)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530327
<ScottK> maco: ^^^
<tseliot> maco: ah, ok, never mind then. Thanks
<ScottK> maco: You can probably get a command-not-found bug out of this.
 * maco headdesk
<maco> ScottK: yes, definitely
<maco> it shouldnt be suggesting a package that doesnt ahve that command
<maco> also, itd be nice if there was a symlink in hplip from hp-check to hp-dbg
<ScottK> Yes, it should have been updated when the command was moved.
 * ScottK assigns it to maco while he goes to find the netbook.
<maco> also, hp-dbg wasnt installed by the package either
<ScottK> tseliot: I'll go get my netbook.
<tseliot> ScottK: thanks
<maco> or oh...hp-dbg is a different package...
<maco> ScottK: command-not-found appears to have it listed with hplip-dbg...apparently there was an update today
<ScottK> Ah.  Good
<ScottK> tseliot: http://paste.debian.net/69014/
<maco> oooh ok so apparently the name of the group for printer users changed from lpadmin to lp
<tseliot> ScottK: thanks
<maco> this looks sucky for people who upgrade :-/
<ScottK> maco: That's a bug worth reporting.
<ScottK> Not sure why everyone doesn't have it though.
<maco> when required-group-name-to-do-normal-stuff changes, shouldnt apparmor be setup to allow both the old and the new one?
<ScottK> Or something
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: Are you fixing up quassel then?
<maco> possibly the extra-hinty upgrader change group names for you? O_o
<maco> while i did an install from disc and copied over /etc/passwd|shadow|group
<maco> (dunno why it was necessary to change a group name to start with.... or why it cares what group i'm in when the printer is configured to allow *all* users to use it)
<maco> anyway, reboot time
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: no, I am fixing xchat right now
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: OK.  Did you have a debug fix?
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: trying that right now
<starshiptrooper> cerry picked the crash fix already
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Wow.  kde4libs finally building....
<ghostcube> o/
<starshiptrooper> http://pastebin.ca/1861804
<starshiptrooper> muahahahahaha
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: I suppose we should strip the core to both packages and make them mutually exclusive?
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: Yes.  The regular packages conflict, so that's consistent.
 * starshiptrooper is wondering if that will work though
<starshiptrooper> => idea <=
<starshiptrooper> => idea was no good <=
<ScottK> Since the -dbgsym packages work, you might look at them and see what's different
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: they just happen to work by chance
<starshiptrooper> ah
<starshiptrooper> no
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: they are splitted per-binary package
 * starshiptrooper notes that stuffing the core into its own dbg package would be easier on the code ;)
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: Radical idea: Drop the -dbg and tell people to use dbgsym
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: I would keep the -dbg but not introduce -dbg-qt4 TBH
<ScottK> Really we don't need it and we'll never sync from Debian, so why bother.
<al> since the -dbgsym packages work, just get rid of -dbg?
<ScottK> That's my idea
<al> oh, yea
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: I would rather only do it in maverick when I have made kubuntu-debug-installer pick up ddebs support
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: I don't think the -dbg packages ever worked.
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: OK.
<ScottK> That's a good reason.
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: why did they not work? ^^
<ScottK> No idea.
<al> i have reading and writing IRC implemented as simultaneous threads ;)
<ScottK> If I knew why, I'd have fixed it.
<starshiptrooper> ^^
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: can you grant exceptions?
* starshiptrooper changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, Finally frozen | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 9 left to fix!
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: Depends a bit on the kind.
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: FFe for new binary package to fix the -dbg mess is fine.
<starshiptrooper> final uber freeze exception thingy
<ScottK> Depends on what for.
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: fixing that debug thingy and the crash
<CIA-6> [quassel-dbg] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415135231-z27eqqrdgw05qlw3 * debian/ (changelog control rules) Only strip KDE 4 packages to -dbg to make it work again, the dbg package should be dropped completely once kubuntu-debug-installer gains ddebs support.
<ScottK> starshiptrooper: Go for it.
<lex79> the fix for the crash works
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<Sput> yeah \o/
<lex79> :)
<CIA-6> [quassel] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415140038-xfcppyzptnj03iqg * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add quassel_01_dont_crash_on_startup.patch from upstream to fix a crash on startup.
 * starshiptrooper pokes quassel into building faster
 * starshiptrooper invokes upload of kde-l10n-*
<Sput> you want to apply the second patch as well
<Sput> (the one that doesn't make the mono client fail with postgres)
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: kde-l10n waitint for approval and quassel in a bit too
<CIA-6> [quassel] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415141109-dudpay9jh8d5k762 * debian/changelog releasing version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2
 * apachelogger poke Sput with a long pointy stick of steve jobs
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: someone plesae reject quassel, so that I can add Sput's other fix
<CIA-6> [quassel] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100415141612-xwqy3oxp865ihsdh * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add quassel_02_enforce_sqlite_in_mono_client.patch to enforce usage of sqlite in the monolitic client (preventing it from whining about usage of PSQL).
<debfx> apachelogger: do you know if I need to request kde bug tracker permissions separately after getting an ftp account?
<apachelogger> debfx: ftp account?
<apachelogger> debfx: seperately
<debfx> ehh svn
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> debfx: just squeeze the bko permissions into the svn account request
<debfx> apachelogger: I already have the account, the application form said something about using the same email address as on the bug tracker
<debfx> so I suspected one gets the bug tracker permissions automatically
<apachelogger> well, I had bko karma before I had an svn account, so I wouldnt know ;)
<apachelogger> debfx: but I think that is more so that you can close bugs via the commit message tags
<apachelogger> BUG: #xxxxxx and the like
<debfx> that only works if you have the required permissions
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll look at it as soon as I get debfx's font fix installed.
<debfx> ScottK: what font fix?
<ScottK> debfx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-indic-fonts/1:0.5.8ubuntu2
<apachelogger> is it just me or do fonts always seem to big in lucid?
<nixternal> fonts have been perfect for me thus far in lucid
<nixternal> though konsole/yakuake had something goofy go on, where bitmap fonts don't work worth a hoot, but I am using Liberation Mono now in yakuake, small, like 5px or 6px, and it looks lovely
<apachelogger> I always have the feeling that they are too big
<apachelogger> in khtml I had to reduce the max font size to 10 to make it readable
<apachelogger> and KDE I probably also reduced by 2 pt
<ScottK> I think they are smaller than before.
<ScottK> I like it better.
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> I am xubuntu user
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> You are an indirect member of this team:
<apachelogger>  Harald Sitter → Ubuntu Core Development Team → Xubuntu Developers → Xubuntu Team → Xubuntu Users
 * apachelogger giggles
 * Tm_T sets banforward for apachelogger to #xubuntu
<apachelogger> meh :(
<Tm_T> (:)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wasn't there also some fix about preferring sqlite needed?
 * apachelogger is a pyssssson anyway
<apachelogger> ssssssssss
 * ScottK is looking at the queue again now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, hence please reject the quassel
<apachelogger> and on that remark
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> can I upload the same version to the queue multiple times?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Rejected.  Yes.
<apachelogger> ah, handy
<apachelogger> ScottK: new version uploaded already
<ScottK> If it's a source reject like this, the version doesn't get used.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> After a binary reject, then you need to increment.
<apachelogger> I just wasnt sure if the queue manager would allow the same version multiple times
<ScottK> When the queue is frozen like this, it will even take multiple versions with the same revision sitting in queue at the same time.
<ScottK> You just have to make sure you accept the right one.
<agateau> Riddell: lex79: I have a fix for kmail message count, but it will still be unreadable when count is more than 99
<agateau> Riddell: lex79: see: http://imagebin.ca/view/UJ59kPpx.html
<ScottK> agateau: It was readable before, why can't it be the same look?
<agateau> Riddell: lex79: I suggest showing + when count is more than 99
<agateau> ScottK: because of the current limitations of KSNI
<ScottK> agateau: My count is always over 99.
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> ScottK: and you care whether its 123 or 124?
<ScottK> Actually I care how many digits it has.
<ScottK> 80,344 is the current number.
 * ScottK should probably look into that.
<ScottK> agateau: Is there still a tooltip with the actual number?
<agateau> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> I'd suggest just displaying nothing different over 100 then.
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we get rid of kubuntu-members-kde4?
<ScottK> If someone has over 100 they won't be confused about do they have no unread messages.
<agateau> ScottK: they may deduce the option is broken though
<ScottK> The other option is just to look ugly all the time.
<agateau> You think the "+" is ugly?
<nixternal> Riddell: is it possible to have kubuntu-docs in the lang packs? it would be nice to have translated screenshots as well, but doing that in the kubuntu-docs package would make it huge
<ScottK> It's not too bad.
<nixternal> and i am afraid there won't be room on the disk
 * agateau notes he should talk with notmart about having text overlays
<ScottK> agateau: I think just having the + there all the time is a bit pointless.  As such things go, what you've done doesn't look bad.
<agateau> ScottK: it's true the + does not give much information, but at least it let you know there are *lots* of unread messages and kmail "show message count" option is still working
<ScottK> apachelogger: quassel accepted.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<ScottK> agateau: I'd prefer just the plain icon, but I can see why that might not be generally suitable.
<ScottK> Since we're going to have another kdepim upload, can someone look at Debian's kdepim package and see if there's anything we should cherrypick from it?  debian/copyright updates if nothing else.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm leaving the kde-l10n for you.  Accepting that many packages through the LP U/I would just be pain squared.
<ScottK> Plus this language stuff always confuses me.
<ScottK> Progress.  Unread mail is < 80,000.
<Tm_T> nice
<Sput> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4 what do you think of the small kubuntu-members icon?
<apachelogger> in the Latest members list
<apachelogger> looks a bit like a m ;)
<ScottK> Looking
 * apachelogger hates how horrible the circle scales :/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is the seagull our new mascot?
<apachelogger> that could work out
<apachelogger> did we have an icon before :P
<ScottK> So anyway, looks like a seagull to me.
<apachelogger> oh hold on, isnt oracle staroffice already using it
<apachelogger> ScottK: so no good?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<apachelogger> thing is if I take the whole icon it looks like $crap
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe an inverse of the gear in three parts.
<apachelogger> inverse?
<apachelogger> ScottK: changed it to full icon scaled to 14x14
<apachelogger> if you care to check the crappyness ;)
 * ScottK looks again
<apachelogger> als I think the members small icon should stick out a bit
<ScottK> I have no idea what that is.
<apachelogger> minding that we also need one for kubuntu-users
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> The one before was better.
<apachelogger> ScottK: sry, try again
<ScottK> I like that.
<apachelogger> shtylman: ping
 * apachelogger notes that kwwii maybe would have some idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please transfer ownership of https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users to the council?
<ScottK> apachelogger: kwwii isn't allowed to talk to you unless you move your buttons to the left.
 * apachelogger thinks the council should also use some better icon than that silly fish ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: dude, remember, my buttons are on the left!!!
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> and on the nicely freed up space on the right I have a unicorn
<apachelogger> smiling at me
<apachelogger> unforunately not blinking yet
<ScottK> Until the unicorn poops rainbows, it's not done.
<apachelogger> I know :(
<apachelogger> omg
<shtylman> apachelogger: pong
 * apachelogger will suffer kaffeine overdose from drinking his coffee
<apachelogger> shtylman: do you have some idea for a small icon for the kubuntu members team https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4 (see latest members section)
<apachelogger> 14x14 it must be
 * apachelogger notes that someone should update the example-content shiz btw
<shtylman> apachelogger: why not use the new logo?
<apachelogger> shtylman: take a look
<apachelogger> 14x14 == uglyness
<shtylman> I dunno... seems alright here..
<shtylman> its not the greatest thing since sliced bread
<shtylman> but you can still make out pretty well what it is
<shtylman> especially once you have seen it before
<shtylman> your mind will just fill in the rest :)
 * ScottK thought it was good
<ScottK> apachelogger: I once knew a guy that had this: http://www.doctoryourself.com/caffeine_allergy.html <-- too much caffeine.
<ScottK> He got carried away in a straight jacket to detox.
<apachelogger> shtylman: looks like jedi master blurry himself made it
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh dear
<shtylman> haha
 * apachelogger wouldnt mind a stay in detox though
<apachelogger> get some rest from them bugs
 * ScottK finds some of the mania symptoms resemble apachelogger.
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: see, I am on the right way already
<starshiptrooper> you know
<starshiptrooper> IMHO we should shoot kubuntu-testers dead
 * ScottK agrees.
<ScottK> mhb can resurrect it if he returns.
<starshiptrooper> create a new one :P
<starshiptrooper> with fancy name
<starshiptrooper> and fancy agenda
<starshiptrooper> and a closed team
 * starshiptrooper notes that open teams are nothing but a collection of badge hunters
 * starshiptrooper has loads of badges thanks to his xubuntu membership :D
<starshiptrooper> ohhhh
<starshiptrooper> time for supper I suppose
 * ScottK recommends assigning loads of bugs to open teams.
 * starshiptrooper asks the wheel of fortune wehere to get something to eat from
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: I doubt that will help with getting them fixed though ^^
<starshiptrooper> it is like that weird concept that was up at some point where developers would assign bugs they triaged to themselfs
<starshiptrooper> so the bugs can rot away in a monster listed of assigned bugs
<starshiptrooper> instead of rotting away in a list of unassigned bugs
<ScottK> More lists is clearly the solution.
 * starshiptrooper agrees
<starshiptrooper> although
<starshiptrooper> ALTHOUGH
<starshiptrooper> only if you move the lists into the cloud
<starshiptrooper> http://www.frederic.gierlinger.eu/blog/fp-content/images/cloud_computing.jpg
<starshiptrooper> always beware the cloud, my friends
<starshiptrooper> anyone knows what the zeitgeist logo is representing?
<starshiptrooper> oh oh oh oh! a time ghost!
 * starshiptrooper doesnt think that looks like a ghost though
 * starshiptrooper pokes Tonio_ with bug 563836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563836 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "[lucid] knm-runtime should recommend plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563836
<Tonio_> starshiptrooper: right... it should not recommend any of those in fact :)
<Tonio_> this is the backend, the frontend should depend on it, noone is supposed to install knm-runtime by hand.... fixing
<Tonio_> starshiptrooper: uploaded, hope it'll get in....
<Tonio_> starshiptrooper: cleanup for this package is a bit long... there are too many recommends,suggests, conflicts everywhere...
<Tonio_> starshiptrooper: and ince packages names changed a lot i nthe past...
<Tonio_> ouch... bad keyboard management today...
<ScottK> Tonio_: How sure are you got it right?
<Tonio_> ScottK: some things changed on the vpn plugins this week, I discussed with the packager on that point
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well technically this wasn't critical (the bug is there for almost a year)
<Tonio_> no harm to just drop the "recommend" part
 * ScottK looks
<Tonio_> the frontend depend on the backend, I just removed the line that makes the backnd recommend one of the frontends...
<Tonio_> ScottK: here is the debdiff
<ScottK> Tonio_: No need.
<ScottK> I can diff what's in queue.
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> ScottK: the problem is due to the applet renaming almose a year ago :) I hope everything is nice this time
<mcas|screenshots> nixternal: ping
<ScottK> Tonio_: Looks good, but did seem to uncover a bug in the queuediff script, so I'll accept it after I use it for testing.
<Tonio_> kk
<debfx> what can we do about bug #559154?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559154 in firefox "KDE users installing Firefox from archive don't know about kmozillahelper" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559154
<debfx> I think we should mention it in the release/upgrade notes
<ScottK> claydoh would be in charge of that.
<Tonio_> what would be the best on that point ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Accepted.
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> debfx: Nice.  I see you got a mention on planet.kde: http://drfav.wordpress.com/2010/04/15/various-updates-and-stuff/
<debfx> ScottK: ah, cool :)
<ScottK> Yep
 * debfx just committed his first kde svn revision :D
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<ScottK> debfx: Please be sure to apply to become a Kubuntu Member.
<JontheEchidna> I'm a bit concerned about the suitability of plasma-widget-googlecalendar in the default install
<JontheEchidna> mostly due to bug 456003, which happens when you try to configure the plasmoid (you can't configure it, due to this crash)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456003 in plasma-widget-googlecalendar "plasma-desktop crashed with MemoryError in walletOpened()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456003
<debfx> ScottK: when is the next meeting scheduled?
<neversfelde> nixternal: ping
<starshiptrooper> hm
<starshiptrooper> the calendar be gone!
<starshiptrooper> Riddell: ^
<starshiptrooper> ScottK: ^
<starshiptrooper> it's not like it provides a super awesome feature we must have
<starshiptrooper> so I would go for a more stable default selection and boot it off the CD
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does it crash frequently/all the time?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: all it takes is hitting the configuration button
<ScottK> Sensible.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How much do you know about seeds....
<ScottK> As one of the core-dev, you can now fix this stuff yourself ...
 * apachelogger starts drawing cheatsheet
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've done some changes that have been sponsored before
<ScottK> apachelogger will play the professor.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you have a checkout/branch of the Kubuntu seeds?
<JontheEchidna> somewhere, yes
<JontheEchidna> yeah, found it
<apachelogger> ScottK: a cheatsheet for KUIT :P
<apachelogger> not for seeds
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> seeds are all goodly documented ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK, so make sure it's up to date and then fix it up.
<ScottK> let me know when you've pushed/committed it and I'll check it.
<ScottK> Let me know if you have questions.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<imbrandon> ello all /me yawns
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: do we have space for kbluetooth on powerpc?
<JontheEchidna> 140 kB
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: do you happen to know offhand how much space we have with powerpc?
<JontheEchidna> there are a few more things that have been commented out
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's already bigger than amd64 and i386
<ScottK> I'm reluctant to add much back in.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Tm_T> better have it fit in and missing something than the other option
<ScottK> At 692 right now http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> By contrast amd64 is 675
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You can probably add some language packs back on amd64/i386
<Tm_T> !away > slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl, please see my private message
<slacker_nl> Tm_T: sorry, wrong server
<Tm_T> slacker_nl: np (:
<JontheEchidna> anybody know why this bit is listed three times?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415122/
<persia> JontheEchidna: Different architecture restrictions.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One is en only that we always want.
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
 * Tm_T huggles persia & ScottK
<JontheEchidna> so that means Languages changes each time you redefine it?
<ScottK> The next bit goes on amd64 and i386 both (this is what I'd change)
<ScottK> And then the last on is i386 only because we have more room on it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: First, since we have room on amd64, you should probably put the missing OOo bits back on.
<JontheEchidna> looks like impress is the only bit still missing
<ScottK> That matches my recollection
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pushed. see revisions 932 and 933
<ScottK> Checking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why xh?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pitti's langpacksize tool says it's a priority
<JontheEchidna> plus it's fairly small
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> BTW, you removed my absolute favorite comment in the seeds.
<JontheEchidna> oh?
<ScottK> Looks good.  Do you know what's next?
<ScottK> The one about HAL.
<ScottK> # it's not very polished but it's the future
<JontheEchidna> ah, well considering about how hal is looking like the past... ;)
<JontheEchidna> ironic, I must say
<ScottK> Yes.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: what next?
<ScottK> It used to just be funny.  Now it's fyn and ironic
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Grab the source for kubuntu-meta.
<ScottK> There's a script in there called update.
<jjesse> new version of kde inl ucid?
<ScottK> Run that and you should automagically get an updated package.
<ScottK> jjesse: Still 4.4.2
<ScottK> That's the latest there is.
<jjesse> seems like a lot of updates then :)
<ScottK> Just adjusting the seeds.
<jjesse> ah
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, there's been last-minute patches for a lot of KDE modules, plus packaging fixes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: After update runs you can see in debian/changelog what got changed.
<jjesse> awesome, tonight is screenshot night for the ofificail ubuntu book kubuntu chapter :)
<ScottK> The live cd language pack changes won't show up, just the ones that affect kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook.
<JontheEchidna> automagic!
<ScottK> None of this should affect screen shots.
<ScottK> It's the best kind
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One other detail: It takes two publisher runs for this to be effective for a live CD build.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/cheatsheet.png
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is 697 MB a good number to shoot for?
<ScottK> Assuming you upload before 4:03, that means it'd show up in any build after 5:45.
<JontheEchidna> iirc most CDs have an actual limit of 698 or 699
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's a little close for my taste, but let's give it a try.
<ScottK> We can always trim back a bit if needed.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: deleux
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe more information?
 * apachelogger got plenty of space to fill letter/a4
<Quintasan> \o
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415132/
<apachelogger> o/
<JontheEchidna> I'll edit the plasma-widget-googlecaldendar part to have an explanation
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks right to me.
<ScottK> Go for it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have a karmic install still?
<JontheEchidna> okie-day
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you verify bug 560659 when you get a minute
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560659 in kpackagekit "kpk shouldn't check for distro upgrades in karmic" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560659
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably not today.
<ScottK> Remind me tomorrow.
<apachelogger> k
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> OK.  Takes a few minutes to hit the queue.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: maybe add some common mistakes like how to do args properly
<JontheEchidna> what's the magic to boot my computer with only 1GB of RAM?
<persia> To simulate?  Isn't it mem=1G ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, if I'm correct it can be simulated with grub
<JontheEchidna> ah: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q9
<JontheEchidna> persia: thanks
<JontheEchidna> mem= it is
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.  Congratulations.  Feel the power?
<JontheEchidna> mwahaha
 * ScottK is off for a while.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/cheatsheet.png now with default formattings
<apachelogger> since richtext will die out in user visible tags unless the widget supports rich
<apachelogger> good idea on the common mistakes
<JontheEchidna> I should so get a color print of that
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Act I" by Giuseppe Verdi [Rigoletto (disc 1)] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0R5hYVWENQzC6xnWVIKuIR] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * apachelogger is wondering what to do with bug 229583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229583 in strigi "__STRIGI_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY is not correctly undefined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229583
<lex79> picture of the day in frame picture plasmoid doesn't work, the patch introduces a new string...is it too late right?
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1862255
<lex79> the string is in line 69
<ScottK> lex79: It's too late for the string change.  Can you come up with some kind of generic image to mean the same thing and provide that?
<JontheEchidna> In my opinion, the feature is not vital enough to warrant a string that won't be translated by upstream until 4.4.3 anyways
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Actually 4.5 I think.  Generally KDE doesn't allow post release string changes.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: this change did get backported to 4.4. It has to get i18n team approval though
<ScottK> Right
<JontheEchidna> and the backporter is a translator (for french) iirc
<lex79> yes I taken it from branch
<JontheEchidna> I think the best course of action would be to not add the message, then set m_image to be a KIcon of the "icon not found" image
<lex79> JontheEchidna: instead of m_image = QPixmap(); ?
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> maybe the cancel button icon?
<JontheEchidna> that's what the pastebin plasmoid uses when uploads fail
<lex79> oh right
<ScottK> Sounds workable.
<ScottK> BTW, kubuntu-meta missed this publisher run, so at least 6:45 before we can ask for an ISO build.
<JontheEchidna> do these builds show up anywhere before they show up on the daily page? (e.g. will I be able to see if things are oversized before tomorrow?)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, but we can ask to have a special rebuild done.
<ScottK> If it doesn't interfere with anything else, they generally will.
<JontheEchidna> neat, then that rebuild will show up on the daily iso page?
<ScottK> Yes
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool. Gotta go home now. Be back in half an hour or so
<ScottK> ISO building resources are often contrained, but aren't right now.
<ScottK> See ya.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: could be m_image = KIcon("dialog-cancel"); ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-users not owned by -council
 * ScottK waves to Riddell.
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu-docs in the lang packs should be possibly, probably dpm would know how, but I think it's too late for this cycle
<neversfelde> Riddell: I marked the digikam/kipi ui freeze bugs as Fix Released, hope that it is ok?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes thanks
<neversfelde> Riddell: I cannot unsubscribe the release team, if this is necessary
<ScottK> neversfelde: It's not
<neversfelde> and I am afraid that the translators are not very happy with the kipi-plugin upload
<neversfelde> they wanted more information, why it was necessary to update
<apachelogger> Riddell: so go make it rebranded :P
<nixternal> mcas: pong
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, thinking in maverick maybe
<mcas> hi nixternal we did some translation work on the kubuntu-docs and we found some problems
<mcas> i heard you will remove the screenshots but i filled a bug report against it because the screenshots did not fit the actual version of apport
<mcas> and the sharing section should be much shorter
<nixternal> to late to do anything for lucid
<mcas> i think the normal kubuntu user won't build an domain controller on his pc so this infos should be in the server guide not in the kubuntu docs
<mcas> ubuntu+1 nixternal ;-)
<nixternal> i am not planning on removing any screenshots I don't think...but I don't know yet either
<nixternal> yeah, i noticed that with sharing as well, i thought it was a bit much myself
<nixternal> i think dhillonv did that, something i want to fix in maverick
<mcas> k
<nixternal> though I don't know what my plans are yet for maverick..i am thinking it will probably be all DarkwingDuck_ and jjesse
<mcas> ok good to know the contacts ;-)
<mcas> should i fill a bug report about sharing?
<nixternal> if you want
<mcas> k thx
<Scorpiion> Riddell: is there any C programming involed in Kubuntu or is that all Ubuntu? I guess it's a thin line what is Ubuntu and what is Kubuntu... is there any differences "under the hood" between kubuntu and ubuntu or "just" KDE/GNOME?
<Tm_T> Scorpiion: that, and tools
<Scorpiion> Tm_T: okey :)
<Tm_T> there's plenty of KDE bugs to be waiting the fixer, for example (;
<Scorpiion> as I thought then.. it's just that I have not been doing that much C++ and in school I doing mostly C and systemprogramming at the moment.. that's why I thought if there were any part that was near what I'm doing at school now.. :)
<Tm_T> Scorpiion: C helps, though C++ and Python is mostly here
<Scorpiion> Tm_T: yeah I guessed so.. have done a little in both but not as much.. :)
<Tm_T> I had done ~none when I jumped in
<Scorpiion> Tm_T: how much is it that is done with python?
<Scorpiion> Tm_T: hehe okey.. no programming at all? ;P
<Tm_T> much of Kubuntu specific stuff
<Tm_T> well I had experience with C and other languages, not much but some
<Tm_T> ...but I think I'm not best to tell about all this, I mostly poke little things in KDE side
<Scorpiion> okey
<persia> Scorpiion: I'd recommend finding a bug and working to fix it.  For example, most crash bugs in C++ are fixed with almost precisely the same syntax as you'd fix them in C.
<persia> And by looking around the code chasing the bug, you'll surely learn more C++
<Scorpiion> persia: yeah I guess that's a good way to go.. :)
<JontheEchidna> can anybody tell me why after calling" bool firstStart = cg.readEntry( "First start", false );  " that firstStart is true, even though there isn't any such key in the config file?
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> according to the KDE docs it should return false when there isn't a first start key, as that's the default value I gave as the second argument of readEntry: http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKConfigGroup.html#6b73da6e0b768b5a46b43f5a2d755d32
<Riddell> "Amarok 2.3.1 beta 1 tagged" <--  ninajs
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: try readBoolEntry ? (or am I thinking KDE 3 API?)
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, probably KDE3. It's not in KDE4 api
<JontheEchidna> if I can't figure this out we'll have to revert the strigi ram detection patch
<Riddell> where's the patch?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> for testing, I just bump the ram check up to 9 GB or so :P
<Sput> so... any feedback concerning the fixed quassel package? everything working smoothly so far?
<lex79> Sput: yes it works fine now
<Sput> ok, cool
<Sput> I'll push out 0.6.1 tomorrow then
<lex79> ScottK: ^^
<Sput> did you also fix the debug symbol issue?
<lex79> Sput: seems so, apachelogger knows better
<apachelogger> yes, but they only will work for the KDE enabled client
<apachelogger> qt misses out on this one since the implementation would require about 5 more lines of make :P
<Sput> well, that should be the usual case for kubuntu users
<apachelogger> aight
<Sput> so the chance of getting usable backtraces increases
<apachelogger> even more so once I have made our debug-installer use the dbgsym packages instead of -dbg
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-16
<nixternal> is it me, or is the panel no longer transparent? compositing is enabled and working just fine, however the panel is freakin' dark
<nixternal> oh, btw, my laptop survived the storm! insurance company gave it to me today, and it is up and working right now :)
<nixternal> so I can do a lil dev now
<nixternal> actually, i did more dev on it than i did anything else....except for building kde trunk, that was my quad core for that
<ScottK> Someone should have told Scorpion that KDM is full of C.
<ScottK> lex79: Great.  We should wait until after the RC is out to update though.
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea its happening on my desktop too, havent figured out why yet
<imbrandon> actualy its only half the panel
<imbrandon> ( the left half )
<imbrandon> running nvidia by chance ? wonder if its a video card thing
<nixternal> my entire panel is a nasty dark gray
<nixternal> intel
<imbrandon> hum ok that rules out hardware driver then, must be somewhere else
<imbrandon> cant be just us, wonder if there is a bug open, i'm not a real great graphics fella
<imbrandon> honestly i thought it was just part of the theme ( ugly ) untill i seen some screenshots how it "should" be
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> yeah, it was transparent before the storm last week :D
<nixternal> i just got the laptop back today, updated it, and now it looks like shit
<imbrandon> mines been like that since upgrade but i just upgraded the laptop like 4 or 5 days ago
<imbrandon> upgrade == from 9.10 -> 10.04
<imbrandon> not just update
<imbrandon> re-org of 2gb ( of txt ) emails is no fun
<nixternal> mbox or maildir?
<imbrandon> i decided in a fit i dident like the lable/folder system i was using, lol
<imbrandon> imap gmail ( for my domain )
<imbrandon> ive got mail arcived in there from 97 on
<imbrandon> archived*
<nixternal> i deleted a lot of mail
<nixternal> i had email since 1994
<nixternal> got rid of that crap
<nixternal> i finding out slowly but surely, that gmail sucks
<imbrandon> i like being able to search it all, only thing i regualrly delete is ML archives ( by year ) since they are on the web
<imbrandon> well my problem isnt with gmail , infact i'm happy enough with it i pay the $50 per user for the extras, my problem is more of the way i have it orginised chokes out most offline imap clients
<imbrandon> because of the sheer volume of mail in some folders
<imbrandon> so i'm going through relabeling EVERYTHING and then going to hide some of the folders/labels from imap
<imbrandon> for stuff say "older than 2008" plus a few other arbitrary rules, that way i still have it server side and via the webmail but my client dosent choke
<imbrandon> well atlease i'm hoping thats the way it will work, lol
<nixternal> i think pop3 is best with gmail, and just leave the messages on the server
<imbrandon> yea but i go between my desktop, netbook, laptop , and random public computers alot
<nixternal> though, i use offlineimap and mutt, so it works great for me
<imbrandon> so pop really isnt an option imho
<nixternal> then all of my email is on gmail, as well as this machine that I have irssi running on
<imbrandon> yea irssi runs on my webserver, not the best solution and i really dont wanna add mail into the mix
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.31-21-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 1000 MHz; Up: 13:00; Users: 3; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 458/935 Mio] [Swap: 863/863 Mio] [/: 10771/14084 Mio] [/boot: 55/122 Mio] [/media/maxtor: 137358/150230 Mio] [/home: 33648/41301 Mio]; Vpenis: 96.6 cm;
<nixternal> not to shabby, and it is an old pos machine
<imbrandon> heh mines a linode
<imbrandon> the second from the bottom linode
<nixternal> www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/4226512764/sizes/l/
<nixternal> mutt ftw
<imbrandon> is that connected via imap ?
<nixternal> though I changed up my screen a bit...now I only have IRC, Mail, and Shell
<nixternal> no, maildir locally which is synced to gmail via offlineimap
<imbrandon> hum
<nixternal> that is the fastest way for gmail hands down
<imbrandon> 2way sync ?
<nixternal> mbox is junk
<nixternal> yes
<imbrandon> hrm, i might steal your setup later if you dont mind and try it out
<imbrandon> think you could sanatize the configs and tar em up ?
<nixternal> it is about as generic as it gets
<nixternal> just for offline imap?
<imbrandon> well i never get mutt setup where i can see the folders and such
<imbrandon> like that
<nixternal> my mutt config is insane
<imbrandon> both
<nixternal> gotta use mutt-patched
<imbrandon> ahh
<nixternal> yeah, nhandler has been asking me to do it for about 6 months now :)
<imbrandon> maybe thats why, i'll screw with it in a few hours and see , if not i might be emailing ya asking for assistance
<nhandler> I was just thinking about that this afternoon ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> LOL
<nixternal> nhandler: you didn't ask me did you?
<nixternal> DAMNIT!
<nhandler> nixternal: Not today. I haven't asked for a few weeks now
<imbrandon> brb, little boys room is calling my name
<nixternal> I just ate my last Ferrero Rocher
<nixternal> yeah, I need to go through my config for mutt and clean it up...i have some problems with my send-hook config
<imbrandon> nixternal: dooooo it ;)
<imbrandon> ok nixternal , got a mystery for ya
<imbrandon> rdy?
<imbrandon> if i ssh to a machine via user@localip i get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" but if i ssh to the same machine via the public ip user@dnsname.com it works
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> ahh much better
<nixternal> imbrandon: I have seen that happen, but opposite
<nixternal> @localip works but @domain.com gives me that notice
<EagleScreen> The Kubuntu feedback widget is too large, it does not fit the screen
<EagleScreen> I can't easily close it
<EagleScreen> this is in a 12'1 inches screen
<jussi> EagleScreen: resolution?
<EagleScreen> 1280x800, jussi
<valorie> apachelogger, i was just reading up on my favorite cd-ripper of all time, Kaudiocreator
 * apachelogger falls over
<valorie> and it says on there on KDE-apps that you are packaging the latest update for Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Oo
<valorie> I've missed it for so long.....
<apachelogger> valorie: last I checked it was not usable
<valorie> but it isn't in synaptic, so I'm guessing that isn't happening
<valorie> I thought he had ported it to KDE4?
<apachelogger> hm
<valorie> we don't have ANY rippers!
<valorie> nada
<apachelogger> there surely was some reason I did not upload
<apachelogger> valorie: k3b
<apachelogger> audiocd:/
<valorie> ha
<valorie> haha
<apachelogger> in fact, k3b is the preferred choice anyway :P
<valorie> right now I'm using dolphin
 * apachelogger probably had some reason not to upload kaudiocreator
<valorie> it's such a huge package for a lil thing....
<apachelogger> valorie: ill look into it again and upload to PPA + maverick
<apachelogger> once latter is open ;)
<apachelogger> valorie: you are close with amarok, time to convince them to include ripping ;)
<apachelogger> would make a lot of users happy
<valorie> they do include it
<valorie> but I've not totally figured out the configuration to suit me
<valorie> I guess I should just do that
<apachelogger> well ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<valorie> amarok used as a frontend for k3b
<valorie> sheesh
<apachelogger> valorie: kaudiocreator is still beta, maybe that is why I didnt upload it
<valorie> kaudiocreator was light, and perfect
<valorie> soundjuicer is almost as good, to be honest
<apachelogger> valorie: I'll make sure to drop it into beta-backports PPA
<valorie> however, it pulls in about 20 other packages
<valorie> 000000000ooooooooo
<apachelogger> oh, I even have the package here ^^
<valorie> where do I send the box of chocolates?
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> valorie: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta build will start in 2 minutes on i386
<apachelogger> so packages should be appearing within the hour
 * apachelogger goes looking for something to munch for lunch
<lex79> Tonio_: something is wrong in network-manager-kde http://pastebin.ca/1863130
<lex79> Tonio_: doing dist-upgrade network-manager-kde goes away
<ScottK> It's supposed to.  You should get plasma-widget-networkmanagement instead.
<lex79> ScottK: ah, thanks :)
* lex79 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, Finally frozen | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 6 left to fix!
<apachelogger> valorie: it failed a bit to build ;)
<apachelogger> uploading a working verison ^^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: can I safely remove config files from /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config or will a script whine about stuff not found?
<Mamarok> other question, if I remove all settings from there, will i end up with a vanilla KDE?
<apachelogger> you can remove, they will however return upon upgrade
<apachelogger> to endup with vanialla KDE you must remove kubuntu-default-setitngs TBH
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I guessed so, but at least I know where I can get some features back I want to have
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you can always set them in your profile?
<Mamarok> like the Amarok spash screen which is part of our branding, and it sucks big time you disable it
<apachelogger> that is the beauty of cascading configs, your settings will override kds
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nope, since the kubuntu-settings override my defaults on every update
<apachelogger> no they dont
<apachelogger> unless someone broke KConfig which I find unlikely
<Mamarok> yes they do, I reactivated the spash screen a bazillion times, and I get it disabled by the kubuntu-settings all the time
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> then amarok's implementation is bogus
<Mamarok> well, it doesn't work as it should here, then
<apachelogger> poke markey :P
<Mamarok> and it is definitely a Kubuntu issue, works fine on other distros
<apachelogger> IIRC that setting was already bogus at some point
<Mamarok> nope, it is not
<apachelogger> changing it in the UI did nothing I think
 * apachelogger thinks he doesnt make himself clear
<Mamarok> I checked my config files in $HOME/.kde/ and it is definitely enabled there, so the Kubuntu-settings one overrrides my setting
<apachelogger> kubuntu-default-settings is building upon one of the most central parts of KDE's config system
<apachelogger> the fact that configs get cascaded
<mcas> DarkwingDuck_: ping
<apachelogger> in fact most data in KDE gets cascaded
<apachelogger> but most importantly the configs
<Mamarok> see what I wrote above
<apachelogger> so every config entry follows a fallback chain
<apachelogger> first entry point is always the user's config
<Mamarok> it is set to fals in the kubunut-settings and to true in my home, and the spash screen does NOT show up
<Mamarok> splash*
<Nightrose> splash screen gets shown fine here
<apachelogger> should the entry not be there or say it is not readable then it falls down one layer
<apachelogger> in a stock KDE the next layer is the builtin default
<apachelogger> but due to the cascading nature you can move any config in between that
<apachelogger> and another one and another one
<apachelogger> essentially that is KDE's implementation of kiosk
<apachelogger> since each of those configs can lock an entry, so the previous fallback layer, even if it contains the key, will not be honored
<apachelogger> but that is only a side note, since kubuntu-default-settings does not contain such entries
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> say amarok checks whether it shall show its splash or not
<apachelogger> it should look in the users home
<apachelogger> if it is not found there, then it will fall down one layer, on Kubuntu that is kds
<apachelogger> if it is also not set there, then it falls again down one layer, on Kubuntu that is the builtin default
<agateau> Riddell: what's the status with regard to the KMail KSNI patch in Lucid?
<apachelogger> so when you say that kubuntu-default-settings is overriding that setting upon update, then this is just wrong
<agateau> Riddell: oh and hi! :)
<apachelogger> because kubuntu-default-setings is obviously totally passive
<apachelogger> it provides a file containing the entry and that is it
<Mamarok> OK, I removed both amarokrc files now, be it only to test that I can set the splash screen in the settings
<apachelogger> further more, in order to override the above config layer, kds would have to deadlock to entry
<apachelogger> which is, as mentioned, not the case for any config set in kds, and then you probably wouldnt be able to change the setting with having any effect
<apachelogger> not even temprorary
<Mamarok> oh, btw, I don't have the last plugged in widget popping up anymore when I connect a USB stick
<Riddell> agateau: it's on my list for today but I'm feeling ill so I'm being slow today
<Mamarok> although it is in the SysTray, it just doesn't show newly plugged in stuff anymore
<agateau> Riddell: oh, take care of youself, was just wondering if it would be in Lucid or would have to go as an SRU
<Riddell> agateau: yes it'll get in
<agateau> Riddell: ok great
<UnixDawg> morning
<UnixDawg> beta2 install has issues
<UnixDawg> when you select the keyboard it errors out and skips hd setup
<Riddell> UnixDawg: there's been lots of fixes since then, best to test with today's ISO
<UnixDawg> ok where can  g et todays iso ?
<Riddell> UnixDawg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100416/
<UnixDawg> thnks
<UnixDawg> ok I book marked that thnks
<Riddell> UnixDawg: you want to bookmark http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current so it's still useful tomorrow :)
<Riddell> ScottK: any reason not to just upload kdebase-workspace now?
<okn> I could not find sources of kubuntu project
<okn> I mean source code on the we
<okn> I am searching for about 15 min
<Riddell> okn: apt-get source <packagename> is the easiest way
<Riddell> okn: if you're not using kubuntu then launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>
<okn> Riddell thx
<okn> let me try
<promulo> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi promulo
<promulo> where I can find that implementation you refered on that comment?
<promulo> launchpad?
<Riddell> not sure
<Riddell> rgreening_: where's the stuff you started on at UDS for filesharing?
<Riddell> powerpc images failed to build due to initramfs for anyone who cares
<UnixDawg> any of you use ultimate ubuntu
<UnixDawg> its nice but bloated
<UnixDawg> I like the new startup screen
<UnixDawg> is there a dvd image put out daily or just a normal iso ?
<persia> UnixDawg: DVD images are also put out daily, but that's a lot of bandwidth if you pull them all.
<UnixDawg> ok
<Riddell> persia: DVD images are twice a week usually
<Riddell> 47 20 * * 1,5   buildlive kubuntu-dvd && for-project kubuntu cron.dvd
<Riddell> monday and friday looks like
<UnixDawg> all I have left is 5 blank dvd so I will have to grab the dvd
<Riddell> you can write CD images to DVDs
<Riddell> rewritable DVDs are best
<UnixDawg> yes but its a waste
<UnixDawg> I might have a few rewritables
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100416144755-4xms5189z3rkctud * debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_89_strigi_ram_detection.diff) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> In kubuntu_89_ram_detection.diff, add a "First start=true" key to the
<CIA-6> nepomukserver.kcfg. It is imperative to set the first start key here, as doing
<persia> Riddell: Hrm.  I thought I saw adjacent dates on cdimage.  THanks for the correction.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: A fixed kubuntu-default-settings and kdebase-runtime are going to be in approval queue momentarily
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's new?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: turns out that it was preferring the value in k-d-s over the "default-value-when-key-doesn't-exist" value I set in the code
<JontheEchidna> So I put the key in the nepomukserver.kcfg instead
<UnixDawg> last dvd was the 7th
<UnixDawg> so it seems they are not any from this week
<UnixDawg> lucid-dvd-i386.iso        07-Apr-2010 00:02  3.4G
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: groovy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you looked into sftp not working at all?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, there was a sneaky ABI breakage in libssh. Only affected sftp, and I had tested ftp
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a rebuild fixed that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ah nice
<JontheEchidna> nice. we got a bunch of langpacks on and we're still 5 MB under on i386 and 8ish on amd64: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<aleite> hello guys, I compiled kde trunk on ubuntu (I am trying to dev), changed the language to pt_BR, made the same with gnome-language-selector... but my gtk apps are still in English.. what can I do?
<aleite> It happens when I use kdm (compiled) as the default login manager
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | Beta 2 Released!, Finally frozen | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 3 left to fix!
<maco> Riddell, apachelogger, Nightrose: can one of you give me admin power in !kubuntu on identi.ca so i can clear out spammers like i do on !ubuntu ?
<Nightrose> maco: at work now but if you remind me in a few hours and if i'm listed as admin i can do it when at home
<Nightrose> maco: if you fancy cleaning up: there is also !KDE ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Do you think we could add ktorrent back to the seed? We have langpacks for 7 languages on the i386 iso (5 on amd64)
<lex79> Riddell: there's a new upstream release of soprano http://soprano.sourceforge.net/node/45
<lex79> changelog http://pastebin.ca/1863393
<lex79> package https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<JontheEchidna> Hey, that'll be a fix for bug 537578 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537578 in soprano "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in QIODevice::write()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537578
<JontheEchidna> or at least it looks promising
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm yes ktorrent seems like a good idea
<Riddell> maco: umm, how do you get admin power on a tag?
<Sput> I assume there were no more blockers in the quassel-0.6.0 package?
 * Sput is about to tag 0.6.1
<Riddell> lex79: best be quick if you're packaging it :)
<lex79> Riddell: the package is already in my ppa :)
<ScottK> Riddell: No reason not to upload it except it's a big package build and so it seemed reasonable to wait and see if anything else came along.
<maco> Nightrose: you're an admin on that group, and someone just spammed it (i banned them from the ubuntu group after their first spam) but i cant do anything about it right now
<maco> Riddell: not a tag, a group
<maco> Riddell: http://identi.ca/group/kubuntu  login, and you can add me as an admin
<nigelb> maco, asking for ops is so wrong :D
<nigelb> haha
<maco> nigelb: there's spammers to whack!
<maco> and i mean that in the whack-a-mole sense not any other sense your mind is finding
<nigelb> maco, I know.. kidding :) you generally do a good job of whacking them :)
<Riddell> maco: how do I add you as admin?
<Riddell> oh I see "Make Admin" buttons on members
<maco> sebas: ping?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK: about to step our for lunch, but could I get one of you to take a look at kubuntu-default-settings and kdebase-runtime in the approval queue? Thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: quassel 0.6.1 just got tagged.  It doesn't have any critical fixes we don't already have in patch, so I was planning on dropping it in between RC and final if that's OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: always good to keep our version numbers high :)
<ScottK> I don't see any sense of trying to push it into the RC.  Seems like the buildd's have pleanty else to do
<Riddell> ScottK: did openoffice get sorted on ARM?
<ScottK> Riddell: Still building last I looked.
<ScottK> Just got restarted three hours ago on a different buildd
<Riddell> ah
<ScottK> We should drop it on armel for rc.
<ScottK> Riddell: If it builds later, we can put it back.
<ScottK> It's going to be days before we know now.
<Nightrose> maco: sorry - home from work now
<Nightrose> still need me to do anything?
<maco> Nightrose: Riddell added a new admin account and gave me user/password because he couldnt find my account in the members list amidst all the spam
<maco> (i think he now understands the need to clear out spammers...)
<Nightrose> maco: hehe ok - want me to look for you and make you a proper admin?
<maco> sure
<maco> ive deleted about 25 spammers so far i think
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> great
<maco> i figured i would look for me once i was done with the spammers
<Riddell> now that you have the kubuntu account you could look for yourself
<Nightrose> man they really need a search there
<maco> yeah ive said this to evan before
<maco> need a way to search within the member list for faster blocking and i guess also for faster admin'ing
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> bah i'm on page 20 now...
<Riddell> Nightrose: I got to page 25 before giving up
<maco> it's chronologically ordered
<Riddell> it's not even alphabetically ordered
<maco> what order people joined the group, i think
<maco> i saw you, Riddell
<Nightrose> page 26 and there she is
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> ;-)
<maco> i started at 20 to look for me :P
<Nightrose> maco: admin'd
<Riddell> fooey, just one more page..
<maco> thanks
<Nightrose> np
<maco> Riddell's page 23 i think
<maco> Riddell: i was probably on page 28 when you looked though
<maco> ive been removing spammers from the group so that wouldve scooted me forward a few pages
<maco> whew, pages 1 & 2 seem to be de-spammer'd (a few accounts im unsure about so flagged but didnt block)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Good job on the resizing.  Nothing went over.
<ScottK> Also powerpc is right with amd64 and i386, so we should be good.
<JontheEchidna> I'm planning on re-adding ktorrent back (should add 2 MB)
<JontheEchidna> then things should be left alone, since langpack size will theoretically increase for the final langpacks
<ScottK> Why did we remove ktorrent?
<JontheEchidna> space concerns, back when we were 20+ MB over
<ScottK> Ah.
<jussi> So... who wants to volunteer...
<maco> http://i.imgur.com/mDoIt.png
<jussi> You know how kobby isnt compatibly with oldstyle gobby as has been used previously at UDS?
<jussi> anyway... if we can provide backports (in a ppa) for jaunty and hardy where the new gobby isnt, then we can use the new one at uds, therefore allowing us to us kubuntu'ites to use kobby. So who wants to backport it?
<maco> Nightrose, Riddell: ive blocked 5 pages of spam accounts so far O_O
<jussi> maco: cripes
<Nightrose> Oo
<maco> (and im only on page 3, so ...like 2 spammers per human)
<Riddell> maco: only 30 more to go?
<Nightrose> damn
<maco> Riddell: page 20 on seemed to be spam-free
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so I'm planning on adding ktorrent to the kubuntu-common seed, adding 2MB to each. I'm also bumping the Italian language packs over to both, since the space difference between amd and i386 is around the size of the italian langpack
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: please upload kubuntu-meta after you add it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: will do
<maco> 103 accounts so far
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Riddell> I added langpacks to the alternate CDs, I might build CD images this evening to check they're within size
<Tm_T> we have kget with torrent support, and then ktorrent?
<Riddell> we don't seed kget, it has a terrible UI and I've never seen any use for it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: by the way, have you seen pitti's langpacksize tool? It seems to have different ideas about language priority than the comments in the live seed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes I edit it to use the preferred kubuntu order
<Tm_T> Riddell: aah, better then
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/langpacksize
<Tm_T> dunno why I assumed kget is in
<jussi> we have a flagship app in ktorrent, I really dont see why we wouldnt want to advertise that...
<Riddell> although it might be worth checking popcon for popularity of langauges now, I haven't changed that list in a few years
<Tm_T> jussi: true
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll check while I'm at it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for the seeds at any rate
<JontheEchidna> for current popcon stats, the order for kde langpacks is: de es fr ru it pt pl zh ja nl cs sv hu el
<Tm_T> brrrh
<Tm_T> really have to get all fi users to enable popcon
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Tm_T> what are the numbers in top five? hundreds of thousands?
<JontheEchidna> Spanish has overtaken french. Polish has overtaken Chinese. And Hebrew has overtaken el
<JontheEchidna> en is 278400
<JontheEchidna> de is 58688
<Tm_T> thanks
<JontheEchidna> es is 51193
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> If the portugese langpacks weren't so huge, they'd probably make it on the CD more often :P
<Tm_T> dunno if even all finnish ubuntu users would get to those numbers, hmmmph
<maco> Nightrose: alright, i got through page 3. if you want to start at page 4 and work on clearing out spammers, you're welcome to it ;-)  the blocked list shows i removed 6 pages worth
<Nightrose> maco: Oo
<Nightrose> unfortunately i have other stuff to do atm
<Nightrose> but thx for cleaning up all of them
 * Tm_T huggles maco for doing that
<maco> wee! huggles!
<JontheEchidna> Using langpack stats, I have determined that the Kubuntu/Ubuntu user ratio is 22%
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's a percentage not a ratio :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah
<JontheEchidna> 0.22/1 ;)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> 0.22 that is then
<JontheEchidna> or almost 1/4
<ScottK> Last time I looked it wa ~1/6 so that's progress.
<ScottK> wa/was
<Riddell> yeah, lower than hardy time but higher than jaunty time (peak pain point for KDE 4 transition)
<Tm_T> and Kubuntu were presented as an free option for Windows in finnish television yesterday(?)
<JontheEchidna> jaunty wouldn't have been so bad if it wasn't for intel and qt 4.5...
<Tm_T> were/was ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: ooh?
<JontheEchidna> If the Canonical estimates of 12 million Ubuntu users can be believed, we have somewhere near 3 million based on the ratio
<Tm_T> Riddell: ye, in consumer show, the story was that they showed in previous show how to save money by upgrading the hardware yourself
<Tm_T> Riddell: this time, they showed how xp didn't boot anymore because of hardware changes, and because Windows is expensive, they searched for options..
<Tm_T> Riddell: eventually, because one cannot get all new hit games to Linux (with apparent support atleast) they eventyally went to Windows 7 but atleast (K)Ubuntu was showed as a very good option
<Tm_T> hmm, should retrieve that flash video somehow and then translate it atleast partially
<maco> someone in #statusnet just told me they wrote a plugin to detect and mass-delete spammers on identi.ca :D
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping?
<_Groo_> guys pat on back, i completed the build of the koffice 2.2 beta 2 package :) complete and tested :)
<_Groo_> uploading to PPA awp
<_Groo_> as we speak :P
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: pong
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: hi john :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: can you verify my koffice 2.2 package and send upstream?
<JontheEchidna> send upstream?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: took me 2 weeks :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah i believe debian dont have it yet either
<JontheEchidna> I think either Quintasan or neversfelde was doing the new koffice beta this time around. It'd probably be best to coordinate with them
<_Groo_> are they around?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan isn't online, I know that much
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ping?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: k, gonna try later if neversfelde doesnt pong :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: anyway its in my ppa
<_Groo_> ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/peppa
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: btw using the format 3.0, how do i do to upload only the debian changes archive instead of th orig again?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: debuild -S -sd, which will work for all source formats
<JontheEchidna> as long as you're not using a native source format
<JontheEchidna> e.g. 3.0 (native)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah i know that, im talking about dput, dpout already verifies and only uploads the changes?
<JontheEchidna> If built correctly, the source package will tell debuild not to upload the orig
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok thnks :)
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta accepted.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<blueyed> can we testbuild the fix for bug 329659 in a ppa? please look at it: it's trivial, but a usability fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329659 in kdepim "Kmail doesn't expand folders when dragging" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329659
<ScottK> We have a pending kmail upload.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ what do you think?
<JontheEchidna> I can run builds fairly quickly. I can testbuild it
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> kdepim is in unapproved
<ScottK> How about we reject it and wait and see on this one?
<Riddell> I can reject it if we think there's another upload due
 * Riddell makes it so
<JontheEchidna> blueyed: have you seen any of the autocollapse issues with that patch?
<JontheEchidna> unless the autocollapse issues are resolved, I would not feel comfortable with sponsoring this patch, as upstream doesn't want it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why don't they want it?
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> Is it just because kdepim is reworked substantially in 4.5?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: A Qt bug makes autoexpanding folders collapse after a certain amount of time
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179711#c10
<ubottu> KDE bug 179711 in new folder tree "Dragging message to folder w/ subfolders does not expand folder" [Normal,New]
<JontheEchidna> Namely, this Qt bug: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-2553
<blueyed> it's the question if non-autoexpanded folders autocollapse, too - but it fixes autoexpanding when dragging above it.
<blueyed> I've not tested it yet.
<blueyed> can I only sbuild the kmail relevant packages?
<JontheEchidna> here are some comments from the source: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415711/
<JontheEchidna> looks like we definitely don't want it
<blueyed> the Qt bug reads like "it should stay expanded when has been autoexpanded", unless it does not do it, do not autoexpand at all (the current KDE workaround).
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: ^^ "better than nothing"
<ScottK> Sounds like it's worth a test
<JontheEchidna> breaking an existing feature (automatic ordering) isn't really worth it, imo
<JontheEchidna> *manual ordering
<ScottK> Agreed.
<JontheEchidna> especially not after final freeze
<JontheEchidna> I'll test it, though
 * Riddell reuploads kdepim_4.4.2-0ubuntu5
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  I get bitten by the lack of automatic opening and it'd be nice to fix it if we can without a lot of other problems.
<blueyed> lp:~blueyed/ubuntu/kdepim/329659-autoexpand-kmail-folders
<Quintasan> Riddell: anyone working on KOffice beta 2?
<Riddell> Quintasan: _groo_ was
<Riddell> I assume you and groo are different people, never seem to be around at the same time
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/peppa
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh well, I had few thing to prepare at school regarding that plane crash etc.
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you able to check it over and upload to kubuntu-ppa/beta ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: sure
<blueyed_> re-reading http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-2553 it sounds like it would be better to patch/fix Qt, yes.
<blueyed_> I'd like to test it, too, though
<Quintasan> I was wondering if any of mobile carriers in USA or UK provide unlimited data transfer plans, here in Poland you get offers for 1/2/4/8 GB per month for unreasonable prices
<james_w> g'day my blue-liking friends
<markey> apachelogger: pong (belated)
<james_w> does anyone have an opinion on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~blueyed/ubuntu/lucid/kdepim/329659-autoexpand-kmail-folders/+merge/23572 ?
<JontheEchidna> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415720/
<james_w> thanks, please update the merge proposal when the course of action is decided
<JontheEchidna> '
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Quintasan> anyone here using sbuild?
<Riddell> I use pbuilder not sbuild
<ScottK> persia uses sbuild, IIRC
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any plans to upload the fix for bug 350740 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350740 in kdebase "konsole crashed on login in Konsole::ViewManager::viewProperties()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350740
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a kdebase testbuild is in queue, right after kdepim
<JontheEchidna> which is currently at 82%
<Riddell> yo da man
<Riddell> well, the Echidna, but close enough
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> My first gpg key had (the man) as the comment, because I thought the comment field was mandatory :P
<Riddell> aah, I wondered :)
<JontheEchidna> though some things still seem to pick it up...
<Tm_T> haha
<JontheEchidna> oooh, unread count is much better now. I must remember to thank agateau
<imbrandon> mmmm amarok 1.4 goodness with qt4
<imbrandon> i think i might be in love
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm afraid we just removed the patch now
<JontheEchidna> aww, oh well
<Riddell> problems on Gnome
<Tm_T> imbrandon: awww, wut where
<imbrandon> Tm_T: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/
<Tm_T> aaah, that one, it's really that good?
<imbrandon> only played with it a few minutes but if you like the old school amarok vs v2 then yes
<Tm_T> no, I don't miss buggy 1.x series (;)
<imbrandon> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> ...it was cool 5 years ago, but not anymore
<Tm_T> seriously, 2.x series works if not perfectly, pretty close to it
<Tm_T> for me that is
<imbrandon> i'm not really happy with any music collections tools atm, gnome / kde / windows, none of them , iTunes comes the closest but still a little off
<Tm_T> heh, I hate iTunes, never did fit to my use
<imbrandon> fits mine exactly, and the UI is perfect imho, its just osx only, and only about 1/2 of my machines are OSX ;)
<imbrandon> if it would be faster in windows and work in wine it would be g2g
<imbrandon> and old school amarok comes almost as close
 * kb9vqf loves the old Amarok ;-)
 * kb9vqf also notes you can still use it due to the Trinity project...
<blueyed_> Quintasan: I'm using sbuild
<Quintasan> blueyed_: is it fast?
<blueyed_> yes. much better than pbuilder.. takes some time to setup, but lvm makes it a lot faster than having to extract the tar.gz always.
<Quintasan> blueyed_: hmm, using lvm means I have to create a separate partition?
<blueyed_> also, installing apt-cacher-ng or something similar speeds builds up
<blueyed_> do you have lvm setup already?
<Quintasan> blueyed_: nope, I'm using typical /dev/sda* setup
<blueyed_> then you need lvm (which is not trivial)
<blueyed_> have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto ?
<blueyed_> it's "mk-sbuild" in lucid
<Quintasan> As I expected, I'll look into it when I will do fresh lucid reinstall
<blueyed_> good: you can use lvm then during setup.
<Quintasan> blueyed_: would 5GB per chroot be enough?
<blueyed_> Quintasan: yes.. but then there are the snapshots, too.
<blueyed_> just have some free space in some VG.
<blueyed_> VG=lvm volume group
 * Quintasan needs to read up about LVM
<JontheEchidna> blueyed_: I can't seem to get folders to expand when dragged over with the patch
<Quintasan> blueyed_: are you using it on your production machine?
<blueyed_> JontheEchidna: nothing changed in the behavior?
<blueyed_> Quintasan: yes, and the server.
 * Quintasan is quite scared of loosing his over 600GB of data :O
<JontheEchidna> nothing that I've seen suggests anything is different
<Quintasan> I'm going to experiment at my second machine first
<blueyed_> JontheEchidna: too bad. Do you have the kmail deb available?
<JontheEchidna> blueyed_: ah, I didn't build a deb, I applied the patch and built locally
<JontheEchidna> bbl, dinner
<Quintasan> blueyed: hmm seems convenient, do you use it with RAID?
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: testbuilding kdepim now locally. If it won't work, I might look into going the patch-qt-route (what http://qt.nokia.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?method=entry&id=221916 suggests).
<blueyed> what source package would that be? "apt-file search qtreeview.cpp" returned no results.
<UnixDawg> ok 10.4 installed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdebase is in queue
<sgh> Hi ... I have trouble figuring out debian packages. I am looking at lp:ubuntu/smplayer and I can't figure out how to update the version to 0.6.9. I am assuming is compiles the same way as 0.6.8 so I just have to fetch another source tarball. Any hints?
<Quintasan> blueyed: libqt4-dev: /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/QTreeView
<Quintasan> blueyed: this is probably what you are looking for
<Quintasan> blueyed: there are also two *.h files related to that
<Riddell> sgh: bzr co lp:ubuntu/smplayer   the debian/ directory is what you want, put that in the new sources and run debuild
<sgh> Riddell: yeah but how about the fetching of the new sources. It there a standard way of specifying the location of new versions ?
<blueyed> sgh: "uscan", then "bzr merge-upstream"
<blueyed> uscan to get the new tarball
<blueyed> Quintasan: thanks. makes sense looking at the name. will see.
<Riddell> sgh: I go to their website and look for a download link
<sgh> Riddell: aaah .... I see. The sources are in bzr. kdelibs does only contain the build-file right?
<Riddell> sgh: that smplayer bzr branch is automatically made from the packages people upload to the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> our general practice in kubuntu is to keep only the packaging files (debian/ directory) in bzr
<Riddell> there will also be automatically made branches which contain full sources but we don't tend to use them
<sgh> Riddell: will that say that there is a "clean" branch to use instead?
<Riddell> sgh: looking at debian/control there is no packaging branch mentioned so probably there is no other revision control for that packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell: if libkplato*.so.6 was renamed to libkplato*.so.7, should I do something more except mentioning it in changelog and updating *.install files?
<Riddell> Quintasan: depends if it's in a library package
<Quintasan> krita.install probably is not one
<Riddell> no, so that's fine
<Quintasan> Riddell: and if it was?
<Quintasan> it would be something like libkrita6?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and you'd need to change it to libkrita7 along with replaces and whatnot
<Quintasan> oh, okay
<Quintasan> thanks
<valorie> apachelogger: sorry for disappearing without saying goodbye last night
<valorie> when and where will I find kaudiocreator ?
<valorie> first you said it didn't build, then you said you were uploading
<valorie> lol
<sgh> Riddell: thanks for helping.
<valorie> and use that menu to set it
<valorie> oops, wrong chan
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-17
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Where did the kdebase patch come from?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kde svn 1115480
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1115480&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1115480 | Use the default profile if the session management's Konsole file is unusable (corrupt/missing/etc). CCBUG: 203621
<JontheEchidna> would have been nice to have this fix 6 months earlier, when everybody upgraded from 4.2 to 4.3, but at least it's here now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You tested the fix?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
 * ScottK is off again for a while.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<nixternal> i hate when i do that...shutdown -h now instead of restart
<nixternal> nhandler: how come I cannot connect to freenode with ssl right now?
<nixternal> 19:48:20 Irssi: warning None of the Subject Alt Names in the certificate match hostname 'chat.us.freenode.net'
 * persia idly notes that the dependency of sbuild on lvm is gone in lucid
 * ScottK may have to consider it then.
<ScottK> maco: Weren't you already an op?
<persia> ScottK: I stopped working on the use-pbuider-chroots-for-schroot-in-sbuild script at FF.  It should be available in maverick, assuming I can dtermine some sanity to how pbuilder stores stuff.
<ScottK> OK.  Nice.  Once it's good, we can backport.
<persia> It's just a quick script.  The other thing I want to do with pbuilder is add it to http://people.ubuntu.com/~persia/pull-soyuz-chroot (and put that in some useful package)
<persia> If you want to do it manually, the basic model is to stick the tarball in the right directory for schroot, and set up a schroot stanza.
<persia> Err, schroot.conf stanza.
<DarkwingDuck_> mcas: pONG
<txwikinger> DarkwingDuck_: mcas is sleeping around this time
<DarkwingDuck_> txwikinger: mcas pinged me earlier... Oh well.
<maco> ScottK: in #kubuntu yes, but in #ubuntu i wasn't until today
<verbalshadow> what do i need to install to make QTHelp work in Kdevelop?
<JontheEchidna> verbalshadow: as a guess, you may need the Qt assistant program from qt4-dev-tools
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: i have qt4-dev-tools , qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html all installed :( no luck
<verbalshadow> I have Qt Assistant, qt-doc and qt-doc-html (and qt-dev-tools), google has been no help.  What do i need to get the qthelp plugin working?
<ScottK> maco: Oh.  OK.
<verbalshadow> oy sorry i just noticed that that i sent that message to the wrong channel
<imbrandon> nixternal: i absolutely love you
<imbrandon> nixternal: re: offlineimap + mutt
<nhandler> imbrandon: Care to blog about your setup. I'm still looking for a decent setup that I can steal
<imbrandon> nhandler: sure, i'll do that later tonight
 * nhandler hugs imbrandon 
<imbrandon> if i can find the time, definately before the weekend is up
<imbrandon> JontheEchidna: i noticed you pointed someone having an issue with grub2/grub legacy that reported it against kdebase to KDE upstream
<imbrandon> heh
<nhandler> imbrandon: No problem. I've been waiting on nixternal a few months. I can wait a few more days
<JontheEchidna> imbrandon: It was that Dolphin was using a music icon for the files
<imbrandon> nhandler: i'll likely have time tonight, just wanna give myself some breathing room "just in case" :)
<imbrandon> dolphin was? hum i must have read the whole thing wrong then
<imbrandon> whoops
<JontheEchidna> the report header didn't say dolphin, since the user originally reported it against the dolphin source package left over from hardy ;)
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> what was the deal with the grub then?
<imbrandon> user confusion ?
<JontheEchidna> imbrandon: dolphin was showing grub data files that ended in .mod with the music mimetype icon
<imbrandon> ohhh so _I'm_ the idiot, i need to read bug reports better
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> JontheEchidna: :)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> I almost reassigned it to grub2 the first time I saw it, myself
 * JontheEchidna sighs at bug 565180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565180 in language-pack-kde-de "Translation error in Launchpad changes (KMail/kdepim)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565180
<ScottK> Send them to Rosetta.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, that's what that bug report is. I'm just sighing at its existence
<ScottK> Understand
<ScottK> Assign it to dpm and make it critical.
<JontheEchidna> I assigned the translation who mucked things up in the first place. I'll subscribe dpm, though
<ScottK> apachelogger should blog about it.
<JontheEchidna> It'd be nice if we could prevent the editing of upstream translations for KDE source packages...
<JontheEchidna> oh well, I'm going to bed now
 * ScottK larts JontheEchidna for pointing to the wrong string in Bug #565180 and then goes to bed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565180 in language-pack-kde-de "Translation error in Launchpad changes (KMail/kdepim)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565180
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Note that it's now an RC bug.
<delight> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ is there any way this can make it into lucid, code is at http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise ... ppa would be nice 2 :)
<valorie> delight, that's nice
<valorie> I think you have to submit it though
<valorie> not mention it in an irc chan!
<Riddell> filing a bug and tagging with needs-packaging is the best way
<Riddell> but we're too late in the cycle to be adding anything
<debfx> the reboot required notification is a bit broken for me: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8377/notificationreboot.png
<Riddell> same here, upstream issue I presume
<debfx> yeah, I found the lines responsible for it:
<debfx> /FIXME: this sounds wrong
<debfx> q->setPreferredHeight(mainLayout->effectiveSizeHint(Qt::MinimumSize).height());
<Riddell> widget sizes with word wrap are always broken with Qt
<debfx> when I remove that line the notification looks like this: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4169/notificationrebootbig.png
<shadeslayer> heh... i have a long list of upgrades.... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/416070/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no idea on the errors,but if Freitag sends in a patch,ill upload it asap
<Riddell> debfx: that seems like an improvement
<Riddell> debfx: but I can't help feeling there was probably a reason the author added that line in the first place
<debfx> Riddell: the icon isn't aligned to the text anymore
<Riddell> oh aye
 * debfx should have enabled ccache in pbuilder a long time ago
<shadeslayer> is it possible to set webkit as the default view mode for konqueror?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> btw is there a bugs.launchpad.net collaboration app? so that i can comment,etc without opening the browser?
<nigelbabu> shadeslayer, what do you mean by collaboration app?
<shadeslayer> nigelbabu: like we have choqok for twitter/identi.ca
<shadeslayer> kbugbuster for bugs.kde
<nigelbabu> shadeslayer, Launchpad entirely has an API that you can access
<nigelbabu> but AFAIK no gui has been written
<shadeslayer> nigelbabu: not a API... a GUI :)
<nigelbabu> shadeslayer, no GUI yet
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> nigelbabu: i think i found something
<shadeslayer> !info bughugger
<ubottu> Package bughugger does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> !info bughugger lucid
<ubottu> bughugger (source: bughugger): Client for Managing Ubuntu Bug Tasks. In component universe, is extra. Version 10.04 (lucid), package size 125 kB, installed size 524 kB
<shadeslayer> :D
<nigelbabu> oh yah, but I'm nt sure how it works
<shadeslayer> lets try it out then... installing
<shadeslayer> nigelbabu: are the indian mirrors working for you?
<nigelbabu> I dunno.  I use the default one
<shadeslayer> nigelbabu: the main servers? hehe... i would get off them in 4-5 days
<shadeslayer> people will start upgrading left right and center from the main servers :P
<nigelbabu> shadeslayer, no.  I just click select best servers and use that
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> grrrr...
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416123/
<nigelbabu> shadeslayer, use the browser ;)
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> neversfelde: hola
<neversfelde> hi Riddell
<neversfelde> kipi-plugin freeze exception request got a -1 from the translators, I am a bit confused :)
<neversfelde> it is already in the archive, isn't it?
<Riddell> yes, too late I'm afraid
<neversfelde> ok, I try to help where I can to get a solution, but at the moment, I am not sure where to start
<Riddell> not much we can do except appologise I support
<Riddell> suppose
<shadeslayer> hey any ideas why bughugger wont work in kubuntu lucid?
 * Scorpiion is away: Gone away for now
<neversfelde> someone working on a ppa package of amarok 2.3.1 beta?
<Riddell> neversfelde: not that I know of
<neversfelde> ok, work for me
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> anyone experienced problems with digikam in lucid? bug kde 232628
<ubottu> KDE bug 232628 in Albums GUI "crash on startup in RatingWidget" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232628
<neversfelde> I cannot reproduce at the moment and no report on Launchpad so far
<Riddell> nookie^!
 * apachelogger notes that he thinks ktorrent is a rather ugly app
 * apachelogger also notes that he shouldnt check highlights for a day
 * apachelogger also notes that the akonadi timeout is still not large enough
 * apachelogger also notes that oracle doesnt wanna kill mysql as it seems
 * neversfelde highlights apachelogger
 * apachelogger is wondering why it always must be him who rants about l10n
 * nigelbabu wonders why apachelogger always starts the day with /me
 * apachelogger is telling valorie to check the url he posted before he mentioned that kaudiocreater does not build, as he uploaded a fix for the broken building right after he said that it does not build
 * apachelogger tells nigelbabu that apachelogger is very self-aware and thus must put himself into the right light at the beginning of the day
 * apachelogger notes that it is more like towards the end though, since it is 4 minutes before 6pm
 * nigelbabu goes "aha"
 * nigelbabu thought apachelogger was in North America
 * apachelogger is not anywhere near there :P
<nigelbabu> I'm guessing somewhere in EU
<nigelbabu> FR?
 * apachelogger explains to ScottK that he has been demanding unchangable upstream strings for like ever, but that would prevent bug fixes too so no one liked the idea
<ScottK> neversfelde: You can tell the translators that if they don't like the update they are free to stop worsening our translations.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I like the idea.
 * apachelogger adds that usually the kind of bugfixes done in rosetta are of doubtable nature though, as we have seen yet again
<apachelogger> ScottK: I also proposed that changability must be opt-in and signed off by a dev
<nigelbabu> finally!
<apachelogger> I think that wasnt liked either
<ScottK> I may remember wrong, but I really recall dpm saying upstream strings would be preferred
<apachelogger> unless changed
<ScottK> Perhaps
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/TranslationsPrecedence
<ScottK> I think somehting like "OK, for Lucid gave in and did it your way even though we thought and continue to think it was a bad idea, so for Maverick, you get to give in and try it our way." ought to be the plan.
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> nigelbabu: je ne suis pas francais, mais autrichien :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I would not have given in to begin with :P
<apachelogger> it is like with the patch policy
 * ScottK ran out of time and energy to maintain sufficient outspokenness on the topic.
 * ScottK does recall ever getting the quality analysis we were promised, but maybe just missed it.
 * apachelogger was trying to write a blog post about it without ranting the shit out of the broken design
<nigelbabu> apachelogger, you're DE and FR?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I really have no idea about translations, but as far as I understood the problem is, that there are many strings and some teams have started or completed the translations for kipi. I do not know, why this is a problem, because nothing that could be translated is removed and only a few new things get in with 1.2.0
<nigelbabu> ahh, austria
<maco> DE & FR? what's that leave, Alsace Lorraine?
<apachelogger> nigelbabu: je ne suis pas allemand :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Sat Apr 17 18:07 CEST
<apachelogger> vienna hasnt been part of germany for some 70 years or so
<nigelbabu> Je ne peux pas vraiment lu beaucoup de français, but I can use google translate.
<maco> hahahaha
<nigelbabu> earlier I tried to double guess before pasting in translate
<apachelogger> lolz
<maco> apachelogger: oh oh oh ive been where you are
<apachelogger> I am not there
<maco> oh
<maco> so confusing!
<apachelogger> the timezone is denoted with vienna
 * apachelogger only goes to vienna to get to the airport :P
<apachelogger> and that is no option today since the airport is closed anyway
<apachelogger> the cloud is here!
<apachelogger> THE CLOUD
<apachelogger> ^^
<nigelbabu> apachelogger, http://madduck.net/blog/2010.04.17:planes-or-volcano/
<lex79> ScottK: now we have plasma-widget-networkmanagement in the cd ? instead of network-manager-kde ?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<lex79> ScottK: so maybe it's better remove "CAUTION: plasma widget is not very usable at the moment. Consider using
<lex79> network-manager-kde instead."
<neversfelde> apachelogger: drive to the airport and ask, if someone needs a taxi
<ScottK> Tonio_ pulled some French arguing trick and got the poor Scotsman to change at the last minute
<apachelogger> nigelbabu: that is foobar
<neversfelde> and ah, be expensive :D
<lex79> ScottK: from the description
<ScottK> lex79: Good point.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there were people that took a freaking taxi from vienna to zurich!!!
<neversfelde> hehe
<ScottK> lex79: Can you update the descriptions and put it in bzr?
<lex79> ScottK: yes
<nigelbabu> apachelogger, foobar?
<apachelogger> on the news I have heared berlin to paris
<apachelogger> imagine how important it must be to get from berlin to paris to actually be able to effort the kind of money that journey costs with a taxi
 * ScottK wonders why one can't rent a car?
<apachelogger> ScottK: all rented out
<ScottK> Ah
<apachelogger> germany is out of cars I have heared
<neversfelde> yes, no cars to rent here
<nigelbabu> neversfelde, wow
<ScottK> Trains overfull too no doubt.
 * apachelogger thinks that the way he said it is more fun
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is default in germany though
<maco> tell mercedes to double-time it?
<neversfelde> all trains that are available are in use this weekend
 * neversfelde is glad to be at home this weekend :)
<apachelogger> except for thos that are in austria :P
 * apachelogger note that austria rents quite a lot of them for the increased travel frequency caused by ski tourists
<apachelogger> somtime until may or so
<lex79> ScottK: are you sure we have bzr for networkmanagement? I can't find it. Should I create it?
<apachelogger> markey: could you get me a full amaork cmake log from arch ... maybe that helps with finding the reason for qtscriptbindings test failing
<neversfelde> apachelogger: are you creating packages for Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: of?
<apachelogger> no either way
 * apachelogger is @home on netbook
<neversfelde> apachelogger: amarok beta
<apachelogger> I am not doing anything until monday or more likely wednesday
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> cause it builds here
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> that is with 300% likelyhood an arch problem :P
 * apachelogger made it work for kubuntu + chroots a while back
<apachelogger> which is why I am intersted in the cause of arch's problems
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> mehh, why is next ubuntu developer membership board meeting at 15 UTC?
<neversfelde> that is too early for me
 * apachelogger just found a boutle of captain morgan and thinks that tomorrow everything will be too early ^^
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> whatever captain morgan is, it seems to be not healthy
<apachelogger> neversfelde: rum, my friend, rum!
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what are you membershipping for btw?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Moto :)
<apachelogger> still
<neversfelde> yes, I did not have the time to attend the last meetings
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> neversfelde: good luck then :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks, I will have to go to McDonalds to have internet access, I think :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> you just go there today already
<apachelogger> just to make sure
<apachelogger> last time we needed internet access stat the wifi at mcdo was rather broken
<apachelogger> ever since my mobile is constantly wardriving ^^
<apachelogger> you never know when you need internet access
<neversfelde> hehe, my tax law school is using KDE 3.5.7, but they block everything that isn't google.de
<neversfelde> I probably should convert them to Kubuntu 10.04
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> where is jonny?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: oha, 3.5.7 is like old
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, indeed. Nostalgic experiences for me :)
<ScottK> lex79: I thought so.  Check for the vcs headers in debian/control.  If not, we should, so please make it too.
<lex79> kk
 * ScottK had a 3.5.6 desktop until ~4 months ago
<neversfelde> why not, it is till working
<neversfelde> except for some flash websites
<neversfelde> s/till/still
<ScottK> In my case the why not was it was Dapper and a bunch of stuff no longer had security support.
<ScottK> The interesting thing is that Lucid is much better for this machine than Karmic was thanks to Intel drivers improving.
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> the digikam problem that I mentioned above seems to be present for some lucid users, I am still trying to reproduce. As there is a fix from upstream, a patch should be no problem. What is needed to update the package after final freeze, an ack from ubuntu release team?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes
<Riddell> or which I'm a member
<neversfelde> ok, I'll have a look
<Riddell> I can be bribed with mint chocolate, but only Fair Trade certified
<Riddell> of course ScottK may be easier to bribe, I hear he'll go with plain chocolate
<ScottK> Scotch works better for me.
<neversfelde> I hate chocolate, but I have some old bread and coffee in the house
<neversfelde> probably I can update to coffee + scotch, but I am not sure, if this is a good idea
<Riddell> hmm, I rarely offer freeze exceptions to people who refer to whisky by /that word/
<maco> Riddell: does Trader Joe's exist over there? ive discovered some yummy dark chocolate truffle chocolate bars!
<Riddell> maco: nope
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't realize that was viewed negatively in Scotland. Sorry.
<neversfelde> I am sorry, too. Although I have no idea, why it is viewed negatively?
<Riddell> neversfelde: just because it's so often used in a negative or ignorant context
<ScottK> Riddell: Perhaps you could help us out with the right way ...
<Riddell> the whisky industry does still use it to refer to itself, presumably because they'll do whatever it takes to make money :)
<ScottK> Ah, so it's a term generally best avoided due to the associated connotations?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> ScottK: the drink is whisky, anything claiming to be whisky but not made in Scotland is called "blasphemy" and for the close observers will be misspelt as "whiskey"
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I see.
<Riddell> the adjective for people from Scotland or anything else is Scots
<ScottK> So Scots whisky would be correct, but redundant.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> Got it.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Sorry for the previous misuse.
<Riddell> don't take me too seriously of course or I'll be chastising you for considering putting ice in your whisky next :)
<neversfelde> oh, no one puts ice in there, cola is cold enough :)
<ScottK> Riddell: No worries.  I have NEVER done that.
<maco> i thought rum went with cola, not whisky
<Riddell> neversfelde: !
<Riddell> neversfelde: now you're just trying to wind me up!
<neversfelde> hehe
<ScottK> Actually I take that back.  I think I did try it once, but have repressed the awful memory.
<markey> apachelogger: sure, I can get you a log. you mean a normal CMake run?
<markey> or something special?
<markey> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/QxjLk7NY
<Guest29015> hi there
<Guest29015> I use Kubuntu 10.4 beta 2 on a lenovo thinkpad notebook
<Guest29015> When I plug in the AC adaptor , the display brightness increases
<Guest29015> if I manually decrease it , after several seconds , the brightness increases automatically
<Guest29015> what can I do to solve that?
<Guest29015> no idea?
<ScottK> Guest29015: Did you install all the post beta 2 updates?
<Guest29015> ScottK: no
<ScottK> Guest29015: Do that, reboot, and see if it helps.
<Guest29015> ScottK: thanks , I will
<lex79> ScottK: ouch :( plasma-widget-networkmanagement conflicts with network-manager-kde, and network-manager-kde conflicts with plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<lex79> we have to drop the second one right?
<ScottK> lex79: It means you can only have one installed at a time.
<ScottK> I wouldn't mess with it.
<lex79> ScottK: I know, but there are users complains about they have to install plasma-widget-networkmanagement manually
<lex79> no solution for that?
<ScottK> IIRC it was handled automatically.  I'd ask Tonio_ before you change it.
<lex79> ok
<lex79> ScottK: anyway I created the branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/ubuntu
<Riddell> how else would you install it?
<ScottK> apachelogger or Riddell: There are anguage-pack-kde-st  and anguage-pack-kde-st -base pakcage in binary New that look like they are empty.  What's up with that?
<ScottK> Riddell: Is that normal?
<ScottK> I see a Gnome one there too that's similar.
<Riddell> depends if anything has been translated, maybe enough non-GUI bits have to make language packs
<Riddell> needs dpm to know really
<ScottK> OK.  Do you generally just accept those or leave them?
<Riddell> I'd accept them but if they're empty that's worth querying first
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll leave them for now then.
<EagleScreen> hi friends
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like libmsn got accepted into Universe on some archs (at least armel).  Would you please promote: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/armel/libmsn0.3/4.1-0ubuntu1
<EagleScreen> in Kubuntu lucid, the playmouth splash, always display the message about the disks are being check, but they aren't
<janmalte> hi, i'm searching for the ubuntu/kubuntu brand elements. Where can i find them? need them for a presentation
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Not everyone has that problem and those bits are identical in Ubuntu and Kubuntu, so I'd ask for help in #ubuntu+1 to figure it out.
<janmalte> i can confirm what EagleScreen says
<ScottK> Odd.
 * ScottK hasn't seen it.
<EagleScreen> dont you think it could be related with the Kubuntu plymouth theme?
<Riddell> janmalte: new Kubuntu logo is http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu_logotype_black.png
<Riddell> (or .svg)
<Riddell> wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand has the ubuntu logo
<janmalte> thanks, do you know where the other things are? like the font and so on?
<Riddell> janmalte: there is no font yet, the only characters which exist are the ones in "kubuntu"
<janmalte> ok
<janmalte> thx
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like libmsn0.3 being in Universe is just armel.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok one sec
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> sorted (next publisher run)
<ScottK> Great.  I'll mash retry on kdenetwork after.  Thanks
<Quintasan> \o
<debfx> o/
<Quintasan> Riddell: do you mind uploading KOffice beta2? I'll send you the debian dir shortly
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I had a ping about koffice, maybe it would be good to send a mail to the list, that you are doing it
<neversfelde> Quintasan: as far as I remeber Groo, hope that it is the correct nick, has packaged it, too
<neversfelde> probably Jonathan (the echidna) knows more
<Quintasan> neversfelde: Groo tends to pick up things and disappear halfway :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: do not know any details, I only read about it in my away og
<neversfelde> s/og/log
<Quintasan> well I'll write up a mail as soon as I finish
<ofirk>  /msg ubottu !kubuntu
<valorie> apachelogger: thanks so much!
<valorie> downloading kaudiocreator as we speak
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-18
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: What's the solution for kde-l10n-sv FTBFS?
<neversfelde> lex79: I already have a package for digikam ready to upload, but I will step back from this bug, if you want to fix it?
<lex79> neversfelde: I don't understand, do you have already the package with the fix?
<lex79> I uploaded the fix in my ppa for testing
<lex79> if it resolves the crash we can upload it
<neversfelde> lex79: yes, but I cannot upload at the moment, I am not at home
<neversfelde> and I do not know, if it resolves the bug, because I cannot reproduce the crash
<lex79> neversfelde: ah ok, well if my package fix the bug we can upload my package
<neversfelde> ok
<lex79> neversfelde: if not, we will see :)
<neversfelde> amarok 2.3.1 beta is in staging, if someone wants to test
<neversfelde> for lucid
<Quintasan> \o
<lex79> \o
<JontheEchidna> Fresh Kubuntu install, 64 bit this time. Nice and fast.
<JontheEchidna> Only abnormality that I've detected is that all my email from Scott K. lost it's date info, until I clicked on them.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload digikam from bzr ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: sure
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> it's taking a bit to get all the packaging infastructure back after the new install
<lex79> take your time
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, do you have any package upload statistics for this cycle?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: not yet, but I can have
<JontheEchidna> lex79: uploaded. an archive admin will need to push it through now
<lex79> kk, thanks
<neversfelde> huh, I am sorry, I pushed amarok to the ppa before it was released
<lex79> neversfelde: you are too fast :D
<neversfelde> yes, indeed :)
<neversfelde> amarok moved to beta backports
<neversfelde> mhh, I probably should have called it ~lucid1~ppa1
<neversfelde> Nightrose: is there a schedule for Amarok 2.3.1 or when is the next beta planned?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: final tagging planned for 15th
<neversfelde> ok, so problem then. Thank you.
<jussi> oh yay... my calendar seems to have diappeared. I only have time in the clock widget now...
<JontheEchidna>   File "install-package.py", line 206, in showDetails
<JontheEchidna>     self.konsoleFrame.setVisible(false)
<JontheEchidna> NameError: global name 'false' is not defined
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<JontheEchidna> oh, python loves the capital letters
<JontheEchidna> still, that is dumb
<JontheEchidna> eek @ bug 551456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551456 in kcm-touchpad "systemsettings crashes when clicking "Keyboard & Mouse"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551456
<JontheEchidna> crashing for all non-admin users is very ungood
<lex79> really, it's bad
<JontheEchidna> I suppose that if it comes to it, we'll have to remove it from the final release... :(
<JontheEchidna> though I can't reproduce it with a second user...
<ScottK> lex79: Where did this digikam patch come from?
<lex79> ScottK: from here: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232628
<ubottu> KDE bug 232628 in Albums GUI "crash on startup in RatingWidget" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> lex79: Is it committed upstream?
<ScottK> ... and did you test it?
<lex79> I don't know, yes I tested
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1109177
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1109177&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1109177 | Fix crash in rating widget. Thanks for the hint. BUG: 232628
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Accepting.
<lex79> thanks
<ScottK> shtylman was right.  Chromium is fast.
<ScottK> Launchpad on the other hand ....
<ScottK> lex79: Let me amend that: Accepting if I can get Launchpad to play nice.
<JontheEchidna> I imagine that the nice null return here is the root of our problems... http://paste.ubuntu.com/417082/
 * ScottK runs through his list of installed browsers
<lex79> Does LP is slow? strange...
<lex79> :D
<ScottK> Done.
<lex79> k
<lex79> ScottK: I'm a bit confuse :) If we have switched from network-manager-kde to plasma-widget-networkmanagement, kubuntu-desktop shouldn't recommends plasma-widget-networkmanagement ? now it recommends network-manager-kde
<lex79> bug 565584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565584 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "network-manager-kde removes plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565584
 * ScottK looks at Riddell to fix.
 * ScottK has lost track, but that sounds right.
<Riddell> we (should be) still using knetworkmanager
<Riddell> which is packaged as network-manager-kde
<ScottK> OK.  I thought we switched.
<Riddell> and Conflicts: plasma-widget-networkmanagement is a sensible thing to do since the kded from that will get in the way of knetworkmanager
<tsdgeos> lo guys
<tsdgeos> any reason why you don't package KAudioCreator?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're still using knetworkmanager (packaged as network-manager-kde) right?  you haven't sneaked in plasma-widget-networkmanagement have you?
<lex79> Riddell: something is wrong in the package then
<Riddell> tsdgeos: apachelogger was doing that, let me grep some logs to see what happened to it
<lex79> if you want upgrade from karmic to lucid, plasma-widget wants install
<ScottK> tsdgeos: Because the KDE4 version appeared too late for this release.  apachelogger put it in a PPA for now.
<tsdgeos> too late???
<ScottK> Generally.
<lex79> tsdgeos: we are in final freeze
<ScottK> Not sure if it appeared recently or we became aware of it recently.
<ScottK> apachelogger has the details.
<Riddell> logs say he hasn't put it in the archive because it's a beta
<Riddell> it's in the beta PPA
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<tsdgeos> otoh doesn't seems to work ...
<ScottK> OTOH this is a LTS release and we get all kinds of crap for releasing with beta stuff.
<tsdgeos> well, kaudiocreator has existed since 5 years at least
<ScottK> KDE3 version
<tsdgeos> waving the "too new" flag is a joke
<ScottK> Once it's final, we can do a backport from Maverick to Lucid.
<Riddell> it's not too new, ScottK is mistaken there, it's been out since October
<ScottK> Riddell: It's the beta release part I guess
<Riddell> but it is a beta and putting beta software into a main archive for an LTS isn't good practice
 * ScottK clearly misremebered
<Riddell> upstreams get grumpy when we do that and we don't like to upset upstreams
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have the debian/ dir for KOffice beta 2 ready, if you could upload it I would be grateful - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/koffice_2.1.82-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you care about grumpy upstreams now ;-) that card never worked for me
 * tsdgeos teases poor Riddell
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you upload install-package with a .bzr directory in it on purpose?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oops
 * ScottK rejects.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Feel free to reupload.  You can use the same version again.
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> kaudiocreator code sucks :D
<Riddell> maybe beta PPA is too risky and we should put it in experimental :)
<Riddell> lex79: did you do a test upgrade from karmic?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I left network-manager-kde as the default
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issue on that point
<lex79> Riddell: no, a guy here:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/565584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565584 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "network-manager-kde removes plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lex79> from the description "After upgrade the network applet has switched to new plasma-widget-networkmanagement."
<Tonio_> lex79: that's a wanted purpose
<Tonio_> it is normal
<JontheEchidna> if he had both installed previously, that might have been why
<Riddell> lex79: that sounds like a very confused bug report
<lex79> I know
<lex79> :)
<Tonio_> lex79: the plasma applet conflicts knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> we don't want the plasma applet by default
<Tonio_> so yes installing one drops the other
<Riddell> I'll be doing upgrade testing tomorrow so I'll make sure to check it's all sane
<Tonio_> lex79: one thing : knetworkmanager was inside plasma-widget-networkmanagement in karmic
<Tonio_> no split
<lex79> I know also that..but if you have knetworkmanager and not kubuntu-desktop installed, why after upgrade you found plasma-applet instead networkmanager?
<Tonio_> lex79: if the guy dist-upgrades and as no kubuntu-desktop, then I can understand why it ends with the plasmoid
<Tonio_> lex79: but if you get the updated kubuntu-desktop, it all should work
<Tonio_> lex79: hum, that's strange indeed
<lex79> yes, we neead an upgrade test
<Tonio_> lex79: yep
<Tonio_> lex79: there is no reason why
<Tonio_> knetworkmnager is provided by network-manager-kde
<Tonio_> I see nothing in the deps that would explain this......
<Tonio_> lex79: I tested myself and saw no problem on that point
<ScottK> The reason I thought we switched was I got switched on upgrade.
<lex79> Tonio_: ok thanks, did you do a test upgrade from karmic?
 * ScottK didn't realize it was a bug.
<Tonio_> lex79: lex79read the bug report
<Tonio_> it "NORMAL"
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> lex79: no kubnutu-desktop ->
<tsdgeos>     for (int i; i < pendingJobs.count(); ++i) {
<Tonio_> you have plasma-widget-networkmanagement, you keep it
<tsdgeos> ↑ AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Tonio_> the problem is that this package, previously did not contain the plasmoid, but the binary (stupid but that's it)
<Tonio_> so yes, keeping the same package, the guy switched from the binary to the plasmoid, now the packaging is correct
<lex79> Tonio_: the problem is not that ^^, the problem is why that guy with network-manager-kde after upgrade without kubuntu-desktop he found plasma applet in his system ;)
<Tonio_> lex79: then he installed kubuntu-desktop, which depends on the network-manager-kde package, and that removed the plasmoid
<Tonio_> I see no problem here
<Tonio_> lex79: that's impossible :)
<lex79> we hope ;)
<Tonio_> lex79: the guy did NOT have network-manager-kde before the update
<Tonio_> lex79: cause the package did NOT exist for karmic :)
<Tonio_> it was plasma-applet-networkmanagement
<lex79> oh
<Tonio_> and knetworkmanager was in it
<Tonio_> so yes, keeping the same package, it ended up with a switch
<Tonio_> the guy always had the same package except the content was fixed
<Tonio_> and installing kubuntu-desktop ended up installing the good package
<Tonio_> so network-manager-kde
<Tonio_> lex79: I hope it's clear now :) the packaging wfor karmic was stupid
<Tonio_> cause we dropped the plasmoid
<lex79> yes it's clear :) thanks
<Tonio_> kept the binary,  and got everything in a plasma-widget-networkmanagment package
<Tonio_> now the packaging makes sense
<Tonio_> lex79: one thing is sure, for people doing dist-upgrade and not having kubuntu-desktop package, there will be a switch
<Tonio_> lex79: for those who will use the upgrade manager tool, no problem
<Riddell> dist-upgrade not supported, la la not our problem :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: install-package is back in queue. Once you get a chance I'd appreciate a second look
<Tonio_> Riddell: disyt-upgrade with no metapackage installed, not my problem
<Tonio_> :)
<lex79> ok, it seems a bit mess imho, but ok ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: metapackages are the base to get the new distro content
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you drop it, how can we make sure to switch correctly to new packages ? :)
<Tonio_> lex79: yes, it is messy, cause the packaging was crap in the past
<lex79> you can't
<lex79> kk
<Tonio_> cause we renamed it 3 times (plasma-widget -> plasma-applet, then -networkmanager to -networkmanagement
<Tonio_> etc...
<Tonio_> I just tried to make the packaging nice once and for all, I think it is nice now
<Tonio_> and yes, without metapackages, there might be a little trouble
<Tonio_> although people ending with the plasmoid isn't a big problem, it works very well
<lex79> Riddell: so for testing upgrade karmic->lucid you don't use dist-upgrade?
<Tonio_> lex79: you do, but also you reinstall the metapackage
<lex79> ah
<Tonio_> and that's were is the good transition from the old packaging to the new one
<Tonio_> s/were/where/
<Riddell> lex79: no, only the upgrade tool is supported
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the upgrade tool is performing a dist-upgrade right ? along with many other tests...
<Riddell> yes, a dist-upgrade but with policies
<Riddell> so enforcing kubuntu-desktop or other meta package, allowing some file overwrites, forcing some packages to be removed and forcing others to be installed
<Riddell> and anything else we choose to include
<Tonio_> kk ;)
<Tonio_> just as I thought
<Riddell> any other method of disto version upgrade is liable to quirks
<ScottK> Riddell: I've done at least one dist-upgrade with backports enabled Hardy -> Lucid and Karmic -> Lucid and fixed all the replaces I ran into.
<Riddell> hi nookie^
<ScottK> Such tests are, however, sensitive to package upgrade order which is not deterministic, so it takes multiple tries to get them all.
<nookie^> hi Riddell
<Riddell> nookie^: fancy doing a release countdown for us?
<Riddell> or indeed a release image of some sort
<nookie^> sure that could be done =)
<nookie^> Riddell: i'll try to start tomorrow... to busy today
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Unfortunately it would take more time than I have right now to understand the diff, so I'll leave install-package for Riddell.
<Riddell> I'll look at if after dinner, ping me if I forget
<ramanK_> I use the beta2+latest updates on a thinkpad notebook
<ramanK_> after booting the battery monitor shows that the ac adaptor is pugged in
<ramanK_> but it's not plugged in!
<ramanK_> if I type the cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state
<ramanK_> it shows: state:                   off-line
<ramanK_> but if I plug in the ac adaptor and then unplug it , after that battery monitor works normally
<ramanK_> wha'ts wrong?
<apachelogger> ScottK: re kde-l10n-sv FTBFS - be upset with upstream and shoot a deployment-fail report up their arse ... or mess with the common rules file to delete the breaking stuff for -svg, generall though I would simply not care because there was a successful build and hence the stuff is all imported + users have a 4.4.2 kde-l10n-sv to install
<apachelogger> it just happens to not be the most recent one
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you find a minion to fix it?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: frankly, I think that I just forgot to poke into kaudiocreator upload ... IIRC it stroke me rather low on the quality and thus let me stop bothering getting it in
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> ScottK: our minons only know how to add dh magic line and cdbs magic lines
<apachelogger> also, I think we are short on minions
<apachelogger> because you were endorsing propsective motus without having them get new minions first :P
<ScottK> Sigh.
 * ScottK bets lex79 could fix it.
<lex79> thanks for consider me a minion...thanks thanks :(
<lex79> btw someone should upload kdeplasma-addons from bzr :P
<ScottK> lex79: No.  apachelogger said a minion couldn't fix it and I said you could
<apachelogger> markey: I am wondering why a QCore class requires a gui?
<ScottK> That's the opposite of being a minion.
<lex79> uhmmm
<ScottK> lex79: You should be recruiting though.
 * apachelogger nods
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, ScottK: upstream l10n team said on kde-packager to lart the -sv team and to remove the files that are failing to compile
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> I know that
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> it is wrong on so many levels
<lex79> remove the files ? lol
<JontheEchidna> "
<apachelogger> lex79: well, the lang team failed to QA their sources
<JontheEchidna> My suggestion is to remove the file and not fix it, if the translator didn't
<JontheEchidna> care to make sure it compiles, that is the first step, you can be sure it is
<JontheEchidna> nto even been tested.
<apachelogger> lex79: the other approach would be adding the appropriate entities to the list of entities
<lex79> apachelogger: well, in this case I can do late or tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I fixed it for ubuntu2
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> friends
<apachelogger> the problem is of much greater influence than that
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-* is built from the kde-l10n-common branch
<apachelogger> that means the only way to prevent -sv from breaking at next upload is to add appropriate magic there
<apachelogger> and then there is the implication that magic added there must not break the other packages
<ScottK> True, but I'd settle for just fixing that one for today.
<apachelogger> so you'd first need to probe the current source package, then go awoga on it IF it is -sv
<apachelogger> ScottK: I did that for ubuntu2 :P
<apachelogger> there is no gain from fixing it again other than it not having show up on FTBFS liists
<apachelogger> unless it is done in the rules of -common
<JontheEchidna> except maybe larting the kde -sv team even harder if it shows up in 4.4.3
<apachelogger> that said, doing this implies that at least the changelog of -common gets bumped
<ScottK> Well we're stuck with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-sv/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu6 not building
<apachelogger> ScottK: ubuntu2 built
<ScottK> OK, so make ubuntu7 and have it biuld
<ScottK> build even
<apachelogger> that implies that someone fixes up the /rules file in -common
<apachelogger> and that said
<apachelogger> THE ONLY solution is to lart upstream into realeasing a freaking fixed tarball
<apachelogger> because honest to god, if KDE considers themself source-only distributors then I seriously wonder what kind of source distributor distributes broken soruces
<apachelogger> which is another level of "why the approach of having distros fix this on their own" wrongness
<apachelogger> markey: I dont get it, I really dont ... http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6//qcoreapplication.html#details
<apachelogger> according to the docu QCoreApplicatoin is meant for non-GUI usage
<Sput> it is
<Sput> it's what quasselcore uses
<Sput> apachelogger: what's markey's problem?
<apachelogger> http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/commit/ac6fff90596e1f207dc7ae6e7c2b0f024b60c340
<apachelogger> http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/commit/8950ebc7726669011ab5369c334d059f8edee1d4
<apachelogger> I think that arch's qt is just $broken
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> ubuntu's buildds and chroot magic certainly doesnt give access to any X server (if even available)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can't be.  We suck compared to Arch.  Everyone says so.
<apachelogger> ScottK: non, see, we suck compared to chakra
<Sput> apachelogger: no idea about QtScript
<ScottK> Well that too
<apachelogger> Sput: well, take a look at the change
<apachelogger> from QCoreApplication to QApplication
<Sput> but QCoreApplication doesn't need X11 by itself
<apachelogger> ScottK: see ... chakra is a fancy condom you pull over arch, so you dont have to call it arch, because the name sucks
<Sput> apachelogger: no idea what those commits are supposed to save :)
<apachelogger> Sput: that is my point, so what difference does that change make
<ScottK> Nice
<Sput> s/save/solve/
<apachelogger> very odd really
<Sput> yeah, well, so what's the bug it's supposed to solve?
<apachelogger> Sput: unbuildability on systems without GUI I suppose
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger just noticed that he patched it away in ubuntu ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> heh, I got a chuckle out of the title for kde bug 234634
<ubottu> KDE bug 234634 in general "took about an hour to update the dbinfo since i was using mc donalds free wifi so i forgot :(" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234634
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Sput: well, IMHO arch is bogus
<apachelogger> even in a xless chroot the qtscript test works just fine with QCoreApplication
<apachelogger> also it seems debian does have that too, since we inherit that get-rid-of-check-patch from tehre
<Sput> apachelogger: can't comment on that without a build log
<apachelogger> no clue what they do
<apachelogger> Sput: nvm, I was just wondering since the change seems a bit mad
<Sput> <Sput> apachelogger: can't comment on that without a build log
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> I get mail for xubuntu testers
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you please go poke some people in the eye?
<ScottK> apachelogger: That one is on my TODO, but I got distracted from my mail.
<Sput> with a rusty spork!
 * apachelogger is feeling busy for no apparent reason
<apachelogger> very weird
<JontheEchidna> I won't take Arch seriously until they get debug packages
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I might as well just use Gentoo
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> at least gentoo has a working Qt ;)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: mind throwing an ack at bug 566223 too, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566223 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.3.0-1 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566223
<lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe also merging kde-style-qtcurve...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that's why I said "too" ;)
<lex79> oh :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: actually, please reject. Breaks string freeze
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> string freeze is that time of the year when translators have all the time they need to happily break upstream's translations ;)
<JontheEchidna> well in this case upstream doesn't do translations, but...
 * apachelogger takes that cynical reply of JontheEchidna's and tries to find some late night snack
<JontheEchidna> actually, they do ship turkish translations
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kde-style-qtcurve has new strings and at least one change.
<ScottK> Would you please review it and consider if we want it anyway or not.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's not vital. Just looks prettier
<JontheEchidna> please reject it
<ScottK> OK.  Doing.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks.
<ScottK> Done
 * ScottK ponders how best to use the 17% battery he has remaining....
<m4v> save it for an emergency?
<ScottK> Nah.
<Sput> apachelogger: we also have debug packages :)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> gentoo is way better than arch
<Sput> or... well, we have debug symbols, not packages
<Sput> I mean, separate packages don't make sense for a source distro :)
<Sput> that said, I've installed Chakra for my dad's computer, and it was quite a nice experience from an enduser perspective... installation was quick and smooth, and everything worked out of the box... also nice theming/branding
<ScottK> Quassel in the default install?
<apachelogger> Sput: always that source distro excuse, it is getting old you know :P
<ScottK> Battery's about to go.  This is a nice test of the double suspend fix.
<ScottK> See you all later.
<Sput> ScottK: google alerts linked me to some chakra forum entry that suggests quassel recently made default in Chakra, yes
<Sput> not using it myself, and wasn't contacted, so I can't tell if it's true really
<Sput> apachelogger: what! no need to install an extra package if symbols are simply installed by building the binaries :)
<apachelogger> Sput: and that is a reason not to have debug packages? :P
<apachelogger> weak
<apachelogger> simply weak
 * Sput assumes apachelogger is joking rather than being stupid
<apachelogger> Sput: you question my stupidness?
<Sput> nah, it's unquestionable
<apachelogger> good
<Sput> schleep
 * debfx is really annoyed by the dbus tray icon which isn't able to focus restored windows
<imbrandon> ScottK: ping
<imbrandon> ScottK: you dont happen to rember the city kwii is in , in germany do you ?
<imbrandon> or Riddell ^^
<apachelogger> imbrandon: Hallstadt I think
<imbrandon> apachelogger: ahh, thank you
<JontheEchidna> debfx: that bug was in KStatusNotifierItem too
<debfx> JontheEchidna: KStatusNotifierItem is the class that implements the dbus system tray
<JontheEchidna> oh, I thought you meant dbusmenu
<debfx> I wonder if most users aren't affected as I couldn't find a bug on launchpad
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you use chromium daily from ppa?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes
<ScottK> debfx: Just took my netbook down to 5% power and then it autosuspended (once) and then resumed after I got to power.  All very nice and smooth.  Thanks again for fixing.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41467
<lex79> ^^ that is very annoying
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I have that
<lex79> it's really bad when you have to paste here the url from pastebin site
<lex79> you have to write http:// manually
<lex79> bah
<lex79> and...it's not a bug...it's a feauture lol
<debfx> ScottK: you're welcome :)
<markey> re
<markey> Sput: you pinged me?
<lex79> ScottK: I have a fix in bzr for kdeplasma-addons...I tested it and works
<lex79> maybe you can upload...
<ScottK> lex79: If I upload it, I can't be the release person that accepts it, so see if you can get JontheEchidna or apachelogger to upload.
<lex79> kk
<seele> Riddell: quick, like a bunny. shouldn't you be sleeping?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-11
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<c2tarun> this imagebin http://imagebin.org/147560  is of time when I was switching my workspace, why I am getting the options menu in b/w :/
<c2tarun> Riddell: ^^
<c2tarun> ^^ Problem fixed on rebooting.
<valorie> anybody else having problems with shutdown in 4.6.2?
<valorie> ever since installing it, my laptop doesn't ever shut down
<ScottK> valorie: Fix was uploaded yesterday.
<valorie> ah, ok
<ScottK> I'd wait until Tuesday to update though.
<valorie> ok
<ScottK> Beta 2 freeze is in ~4 hours and so who knows what crap people are shoving in right now.
<valorie> indeed
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at this imagebin http://imagebin.org/147565 earlier I was getting something kind of menu while switching workspaces and now I am getting image or yakuake while switching workspaces :/
<c2tarun> /s/or/of
<c2tarun> /s/or/of/
<c2tarun> s/or/of/
<kubotu> c2tarun meant: "/s/of/of/"
<c2tarun> :/
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: I finally got motivated and uploade 4.5.5 to -proposed.  I would appreciate it if one of you would upload the language packs since you know all about the magic script (4.5.5 lang packs never got uploaded to the PPA, so I guess from ktown).
<ScottK> Bug #757065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757065 in oxygen-icons (Ubuntu) "Tracking bug for SRU update of KDE to 4.5.5 in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757065
<c2tarun> ScottK: what is -proposed? and by language pack do you mean kde-l10n?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's the archive pocket for testing post release changes before they are released for all users in -updates.
<c2tarun> ScottK: I packed it for maverick 4.6.2, may be I can do it for 4.5.5 as welll
<ScottK> c2tarun: No.  I need someone who has upload rights to the main Ubuntu archive to do it.
<ScottK> Thanks for offering though.
<c2tarun> ScottK: oh.. :) np
<bambee> morning
<bambee> Is there a way to be sure that an e-mail is not a fake ? (without gpg signing)
<valorie> bambee, do you know how to read email headers?
<valorie> if you have a bunch from the person, and can compare, that is pretty good, I would say
<bambee> valorie: I can save it as ".eml" from my e-mails client and read the header
<bambee> (correct me If I am wrong)
<valorie> sad -- you used to just be able to do a key combo, and see them all
<valorie> in kmail too
<valorie> but kmail doesn't work for me anymore
<valorie> :(
<bambee> I use thunderbird
 * bambee hides
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I used to use Mozilla
<valorie> until it lost like 9 months of my mail
<bambee> o_O
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> from then on I went to IMAP on our own server
<debfx> bambee: just press ctrl+u if you want to see the headers
<bambee> debfx: thanks
<valorie> that's the bit, yeah
<debfx> agateau: I've filed and fixed bug #755537 in Ubuntu. Hopefully my bug description is accurate enough so you can fix it easily upstream.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755537 in Plasma Widget Message Indicator "Indicator icon turns green when clicking on it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755537
<agateau> debfx: interesting, I can't reproduce the bug, though. do you run the applet in the systemtray or standalone?
<dpm> apachelogger, around? I'm adding a short description about the UADW sessions today. Do you want me to say something in particular about your session on plasma widgets?
<debfx> agateau: standalone but I can only reliably reproduce it in plasmoidviewer
<Riddell> happy beta freeze
<bambee> agateau: on my desktop (at home) I can reproduce it when the applet runs in the systemtray... at least I reproduced it few days ago... I did not try recently
<debfx> apachelogger: I've uploaded kde4libs now, it would still be good if you could have a look at it
<apachelogger> it is surprising how many stupid people you can meet in only 2 hours
<apachelogger> debfx: the patch is goody
<apachelogger> although I am a bit concerned that it does a qstring compare
<apachelogger> maybe the patch should be dropped :P
<bambee> valorie: "Authentification-Results" looks good (apparently I need to check it), it's not a fake... wow... o_O
<apachelogger> dpm: let me get more coffee and I'll tell you :)
<dpm> apachelogger, no worries, take your time :)
<apachelogger> dpm: Plasma is the shell of the KDE Software Collection and available for many different form factors, it is almost entirely built out of widgets. Harald will show you how to create such amazing widgets, with surprisingly little code, to enrich your desktop experience and maybe even share with others.
<apachelogger> how is that?
<valorie> bambee -- as I recall, it is up to the mail server whether or not that is worthwhile or not
<valorie> haven't discussed it with my son recently, since we don't have mail set up on our server now
<valorie> since kmail doesn't work, there didn't seem much point
<bambee> valorie: so it's not really a proof ?
<dpm> apachelogger, that sounds wonderful, thanks :)
<valorie> I would do some research before trusting it, yes
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> perhaps some of the bigger ISPs have finally started doing authentication
<\sh> apachelogger: angeber ;)
<valorie> which would be great
<valorie> they were not a couple of years ago
<apachelogger> \sh: what did I do?
<apachelogger> the description?
<\sh> apachelogger: yeah ;)
<valorie> apachelogger: where did you find all the stupid people?
<apachelogger> \sh: well, I am in management :P
<apachelogger> stuff needs to get sold ;)
<apachelogger> valorie: university
<\sh> apachelogger: hehe :) yes :) I know the management slang...it's disgusting ;)
<valorie> that's where the smart people hang out, I thought?
<valorie> they put the stupid there, in Austria?
<\sh> not only in austria...
<apachelogger> \sh: lolz, you geeks are all the same :P
<valorie> heh
<apachelogger> valorie: it is moron central really
<apachelogger> if you dont feel like working -> go to university
<valorie> you're destroying my faith in education!
<\sh> how many IT students you need to write a good and valid timezone calculation? 10 and still the result is/will be always wrong...because they don't know what DST is *bhod*
<valorie> actually, I have no faith in education
<valorie> only learning
 * apachelogger has no faith in DST
 * apachelogger supports the UTC everywhere movement
<apachelogger> \sh, valorie: what widget should I make today?
<\sh> apachelogger: believe me, you will scream: Java Dev: "We are now in UTC+2, right?" Me: "No, we are not in UTC+2, we are still UTC+1" "But we have 10:00am, and UTC time is 08:00am, so we are" "No, fool, it's UTC+1 + DST" "What is DST?" "Bah, go away, you stink"
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> java
 * apachelogger giggles some moar
<\sh> apachelogger: angry birds on plasma? or "Slice It on Plasma"? I'm addicted
<apachelogger> knock knock
<valorie> I'm pretty sure your favorite is Where is my Pr0n?
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> \sh: no idea what the latter is
<valorie> but that presumably isn't suitable for a class
<\sh> apachelogger: andoird market -> search -> slice it
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger>  for angry birds the physics would take too long to work out
<apachelogger> though generally possible with qml & plasma
<apachelogger> valorie: so you say :P
<\sh> apachelogger: then "rewrite" http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/ in c++ or python, pls 
 * apachelogger only does jahavascript
 * apachelogger is a jahava witness
<valorie> gah, brain has died
<valorie> sleeeeep
<apachelogger> plasma active
 * apachelogger feels a slight PITA
<apachelogger> valorie: nini
<Peace-> can't login anymore
<Peace-> on natty
<Peace-> no protocla specified
<Peace-> protocol
<Peace-> no protocol specified xinit giving up unable to connect to X server  connection refused
<apachelogger> anyone around for a bit of test0ring
<Peace-> here
<Peace->  damn i have just fixed my natty
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> home full 
<Peace-> = no login
<apachelogger> run plasmaengineexplorer -> select notifcations in the drop down
<apachelogger> do you see anything in the table below?
<apachelogger> Peace-: you did not get a notification about your filled up home last time you were logged in?
<Peace-> yep but i was doing remastersys so  i have stopped 
<apachelogger> k
<Peace-> and i have not checked how much space i left 
<Peace-> rebotin i have thinked about that 
<Peace-> xd
<apachelogger> well, not logging when disk full without proper error message and the means to fix it sorta sux
<Peace-> i got a strange error 
<Peace-> like 
<Peace-> no protocol specified 
<Peace-> XD
<apachelogger> report a bug plz
<Peace-> then i have made ubuntu-bug X
<apachelogger> and take a look at the plasmaengineexplorer thing :P
<Peace-> and i have got the message you home is full :P
<Peace-> lucly i have my puppylinux :P
 * apachelogger thinks plasma dataengines are one big lie
<Peace-> i have modified the init javascript 
<Peace-> xD for plasma desktop
<Peace-> so i get gnome style layout for panels
<Peace-> o wow kpackagekit doens' have some dependences
<Peace-> xD
<c2tarun> good evening :)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: good afternoon :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hey finally you replied :)
<apachelogger> I always reply
<apachelogger> I am the reply0r
<c2tarun> apachelogger: only when you are around ;)
<apachelogger> for obvious reasons :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: anyway u remember the project you suggested me (phonon for android)
<apachelogger> yes
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I failed to get that into GSoC now I want to take it to SoK, but for preparing the report I need some information about technical details.
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I dont have any experience with android and phonon, can you please suggest me where to start?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: get the android sdk, set it up, try to create some hello world app or similar
<c2tarun> apachelogger: any reference documentation available on internet?
<apachelogger> android.com
<apachelogger> c2tarun: there is also google, you really should try google
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ok, and what about phonon?
<apachelogger> they actually made it a business to tell people whether there is documentatio and where to find it
<apachelogger> c2tarun: see phonon headers
<c2tarun> headers?
<apachelogger> .h files
<apachelogger> http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/lesson1.html
<c2tarun> apachelogger: okay.... I'll do my research, and please I'll ping again if I get stuck
 * apachelogger ponders using the photo of markey sleeping at his desk in his presentation ^^
<Riddell> ooh kubuntu-mobile image works
<Riddell> not very well, but it works
<ScottK> valorie: What's the problem with kmail (it's working for me quite well)?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping for translation updates (4.5.5) for maverick?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes, I can add that to my todo
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I talked with pitti and we can probably do it tomorrow after the buildds have calmed down from the pre-beta2 rush.
<ScottK> Anytime before then.
<Riddell> hmm, no darkwingduck or nixternal to hassle about docs
<c2tarun> what is the release date of beta2?
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> c2tarun: Thursday.
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<c2tarun> Riddell: hi :) is there any work except testing?
<Riddell> not immediately
<jussi01> mrgh, didnt read properlyt and upgraded... now no kde :( 
<Riddell> jussi01: how did you upgrade?
<jussi01> Riddell: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> ug, don't do that, surely you've been around long enough to know that
<jussi01> yeah, bit silly, force of habbit :(
<Riddell> hmm, I'm getting kde uninstall on natty dist-upgrade too, I wonder what's causing it
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh yeah, what am I supossed to put in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O ?
 * Quintasan just added Who goes, who will participate remotely and Specs sections
<Riddell> Quintasan: whatever we should have sessions on at UDS
<ulysses> world domination
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmmm, and where do I take them from? Launchpad?
 * Quintasan can imagine we would want to cover some stuff on our Todo as well
<yofel> true, aptitude wants to remove a whole bunch of stuff, yesterday it was only the translations
<danimo> hi
<yofel>   kdelibs5-plugins: Depends: kdelibs5-data (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<Quintasan> danimo: hello
<danimo> who is working on the Qt Creator packages?
<Quintasan> us
<Quintasan> danimo: :)
<danimo> Quintasan: anyone who feels particulary involved?
<Quintasan> danimo: if it is urgent I can do it
<danimo> no, more of a general thing
<danimo> we received a bug report: QTCREATORBUG-3561
<danimo> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-3561
<danimo> (it's quite old at some point)
<danimo> at this point
<danimo> I want to close it, because I don't think we can deliver a good expirience with the "nightly" packages, especially because they often require an up to date Qt
<danimo> that is unless you guys have a better idea
<Quintasan> danimo: hmm, we can incorporate it in Project Neon if you want nigthly packages
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: ^
<danimo> Quintasan: we do have nightly builds, but in a binary installer that comes with a snapshot of an up-to-date Qt version
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I see
<jussi01> yofel: what can we do about it?
<danimo> Quintasan: and there are other fancy things, like you need the private headers of the Qt version you build against
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<danimo> so the resulting binaries are tied to the specific creator version
<danimo> err, specific Qt version
<danimo> does project neon come with its own Qt?
<Quintasan> danimo: we build kde-qt
<Quintasan> in Project Neon
<danimo> (the reason for requiring Qt internals is QML tooling, because some QML introspection has no exposed API)
<Quintasan> yofel: could you request a Qt rebuild later for Neon?
<Riddell> Quintasan: from all the kubuntu developers and contributors
<ScottK> yofel and jussi01: Sound like archive skew and you're on amd64.  Just wait an hour or so, apt-get update, and try again.
<Quintasan> danimo: I think I don't get something here. if you close it, what happens to the nightly installer and how's that relevant to us?
<danimo> Quintasan: if I close it, I close it, nothing more
<danimo> Quintasan: the question just was if it was a hard effort to automate it
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh, thanks. I will do so
<Quintasan> danimo: well, as I said, I think we could provide nightlies of qtcreator in Project Neon repository, in Project Neon we use kde-qt, is this enough for the nightlies?
<danimo> Quintasan: do you know which version that currently is?
<danimo> Quintasan: and if it installs private headers
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> the package version is 	2+git20110326+r934-33
<Quintasan> so it was built not so long ago
<danimo> well, from which branch? 4.7? master?
<Quintasan> >This is KDE’s copy of Qt, containing the latest release, plus patches for Qt that haven’t been accepted (yet) by Qt Software.
<debfx> danimo: we don't package the private qt headers
<danimo> brb
<Quintasan> danimo: so yeah, it should be the latest release
<Quintasan> dunno about private headers
<Quintasan> but I think we could easily modify our packaging so it installs them
<yofel> Quintasan: why?
<Quintasan> yofel: why new Qt build? To see if it still works :P
<yofel> ah, if it still builds?
<Quintasan> no difference for me :P
<yofel> note that kde-qt is for *some* reason using 4.7.1
<yofel> that's what qmake --version says at least
<yofel> Using Qt version 4.7.1 in /opt/project-neon/lib
<Quintasan> I how's that bad?
<Quintasan> s/I/and
<yofel> danimo: was asking what version kde-qt wa
<yofel> *was
<Quintasan> well, let's just wait for him to show up and tell us which version do we need
<Quintasan> In that I'll do my homework so I won't be wasting time
<yofel> k, I'm off for lunch
<Quintasan> yofel: Enjoy
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you append "Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O" to the topic?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks
<Quintasan> ScottK: 4:4.5.85really4.5.5-0ubuntu1ppa1  <-- that's really good,
<ScottK> Someone accidentally uploaded to the wrong PPA.
<ScottK> So that one I understand, but I'm not going to put it in the main archive that way.
<Quintasan> Well, putting it there like that would be baaad.
<bambee> wiki is down ?
<bambee> apparently...
<Quintasan> Wiki is always down
<bambee> :)
<Quintasan> or throws 401 errors
 * Quintasan just got a brilliant idea
 * bambee is testing weblive... it rocks your socks !!!
<Quintasan> yofel: Look at my ingenious idea! Problem: math exercises take a lot of space and I already I have filled over half of my 192 A4 pages. Solution: http://bit.ly/g6WXOs
<Quintasan> Why didn't it occur to me earlier?
<Quintasan> The most simple solutions are the best ones!
<ScottK> Don't do your homework would be simplest.
<ScottK> I don't recommend it though.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't do any homework except for Maths and Physics
<Quintasan> well, History sometimes but that's if I don't forget we have one.
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> Quintasan: another solution would be to use LaTeX :D
<yofel> neon qt-kde rebuild triggered
<Quintasan> bambee: >implying I can use LaTeX notation in my notebook :O
<bambee> since LaTeX rocks and was originaly designed for maths... it can help... but... you've to write your exercises on a computer xD
<yofel> that's overkill for homework
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks
 * yofel needs to learn latex one of these days though...
<yofel> esp. since libreoffice is getting on my nerves...
<c2tarun> since I upgraded to kde4.6.2 my system never recovers from sleep mode. Is anyone else facing this problem?
<Riddell> adding plasma-active to neon might be a good idea, give us something to put on http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Installation
 * jussi01 hands yofel lyx ;)
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<yofel> hm, worth a try I guess, thanks
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, did you see the what i said to you some hours ago?
<Riddell> rbelem: update of plasma mobile not feasable?
<Riddell> rbelem: that's ok, kubuntu mobile loads fine for me today
<yofel> does plasma-mobile need kde-workspace with GLES?
<rbelem> Riddell, ok :-)
<yofel> and what exactly is -active?
<rbelem> Riddell, i really would like to see it in natty
<rbelem> :'-(
<rbelem> yofel, i think it works whiout gles
<Riddell> yofel: it seems to be plasma-mobile getting extended to include plasma tablet, it's on various blogs on planetkde today
<yofel> ah, guess I should actually read my feeds these days...
<rbelem> yofel, /j #active :-)
<yofel> well, kde:plasma-mobile builds with neon, although we obviously won't have armel builds
<yofel> rbelem: are you guys purposely missing a /topic ? ^^
<rbelem> yofel, i uploaded to revu the latest snapshot of plasma-mobile
<rbelem> yofel, hum... should i guess? :-)
<yofel> well, if you want it I can add a neon build for it, as long as at least one person is actually going to try that
<rbelem> yofel, i will
<yofel> k
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd be good with a post-beta 2 FFe for plasma-active as part of -mobile if someone can package it and see if it works.
<rbelem> ScottK, plasma-active is the same plasma-mobile, but with some changes in qml files
<Riddell> ScottK: rbelem tried to package it but it needs trunk kdelibs etc, 
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That's a bit problematic then.
<ScottK> neon sounds like a great place for it
<rbelem> ScottK, and it needs lots of backports :'( in kde-runtime and kdelibs
 * ScottK nods
<rbelem> ScottK, i pushed some branches caontaining the backports
<rbelem> ScottK, if you want to try... it is working but not 100%
<Riddell> bambee: are you/did you backport that kget fix?
<bambee> not yet, Can I do it this evening ?
<bambee> (for kdeplasma-addons and kdenetwork)
<bambee> (I have imported two patches)
<Riddell> bambee: sure, you'll need to file a bug with the debdiffs and subscribe the security team
<bambee> ohh
<Riddell> bambee: kdeplasma-addons doesn't need backport, just the kget issue because it's a security issue
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<ScottK> Riddell: kget fix is in the 4.5.5 update I pushed for maverick-proposed.
<ScottK> (security should still fix 4.5.1 in the mean time though)
<yofel> rbelem: plasma-mobile needs a cmake check to make sure kde-workspace is installed, currently cmake is happy without it but the build fails
<debfx> I've already filed bug #757526 for the kget issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757526 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Updated fix for CVE-2010-1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757526
<Riddell> ScottK: you sure?  it was only committed two days ago
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes. I added the patch myself before uploading.
<debfx> would be great if someone prepared debdiffs for karmic-maverick
<ScottK> Riddell: I reviewed kde svn/git for all the packages for post-4.5.5 changes we needed.
<bambee> debfx: oh thanks :)
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<debfx> apachelogger: what do you think about adding a X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Context key to desktop files in pkg-kde-tools? that way we only need to do one lookup in kdesktopfile
<ScottK> Riddell: That last two things I checked because I thought maybe I ought to try and get them in before beta2 (k-d-s and kubuntu-meta updates) you did on Friday.  Thanks for being a step ahead of me.
<danimo> Quintasan, yofel: back
<yofel> rbelem: enjoy https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-plasma-mobile
<Riddell> yofel: does it build and run?
<yofel> build: yes, run: not tested yet
<yofel> oh right, this week is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek for those that don't know yet, starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> thanks yofel, just blogged http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4406
<danimo> Riddell: any chance we can package Qt with private headers?
<danimo> Riddell: or package Qt Creator to ship its own private Qt?
<Riddell> danimo: umm, doesn't that defeat the purpose of them bring private?
<danimo> Riddell: (for neon)
<danimo> Riddell: well, Creator needs them if you want QML tooling
<danimo> Riddell: not a big fan either, trust me
<danimo> Riddell: make it into an extra package if you will
<Riddell> it does indeed.  well yes we probably could
<Riddell> I don't have much to do with neon myself
<Riddell> but there's a crack team of packaging ninjas who do
<danimo> Riddell: right, my problem exactly :)
<yofel> danimo: where are those headers?
<yofel> danimo: we can take the discussion to #project-neon too if you want
<rbelem> thanks yofel  :-)
<danimo> ok :)
<bambee> Riddell: ping, I've to use 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 for maverick right ? (and not 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2)
<Riddell> bambee: what's the current version?
<Riddell> bambee: looks like current version is 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 so we need a 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.2
<bambee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork => 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 
<bambee> Riddell: ok, thanks
<ari-tczew> hey, I just updated my natty and there is a blank panel on the top of screen :/ do you have it?
 * ari-tczew is preparing a screenshot
<ari-tczew> http://img853.imageshack.us/f/kde462.png/
<ari-tczew> anybody knows how to avoid that blank panel?
<ulysses> I just run update
<ari-tczew> ulysses: update of what?
<ulysses> ari-tczew: Natty
<ari-tczew> ulysses: do you have this blank panel?
<ulysses> I'll see in a minute, after the reboot
<ari-tczew> yes, it was started after reboot
<ulysses> ari-tczew: no extra panel
<ari-tczew> :/
<ari-tczew> ulysses: do you know how to remove it?
<ulysses> right click, configure: panel -> remove panel?
<ari-tczew> ulysses: it's part of desktop :/
<ari-tczew> not stricte panel
<ulysses> use a black tape
<ari-tczew> in the right-up corner is Toolbox, not Panel tool box
<ari-tczew> strange
<bambee> OMG... I did not see harald's presentation about "Widgetcraft: The Art of Creating Plasma Widgets" ... (I totally forgot it)
<bambee> o_O
<bambee> s/presentation/talk/
<kubotu> bambee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<c2tarun> what are virtual packages?\
<yofel> bambee: there are logs anyway ^^
<bambee> yofel: I know, but It's always better in live :)
<bambee> 'night
<Parkotron> Hello, I'm wondering who is responsible for packaging KDEGames in Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Parkotron: kubuntu
<Riddell> Parkotron: we're a team
<Parkotron> Ah. So there's no one in particular I should be bugging? :)
<Riddell> depends if you want to bug us to accept some champaign for doing such a great job
<apachelogger> mhhh, booze
<yofel> kubotu: order booze for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides booze down the bar to apachelogger
<effie_jayx> apachelogger: that was a great talk earlier, I managed to get the code running, was lazy with my brackets being a python lova ;)
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: cool
<effie_jayx> I wonder what kinda apps are cool for widgets though
<Riddell> gosh we do attract some curious users http://paste.kde.org/10857/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is a pink version
<Riddell> ooh good answer, I'll remind him about that
 * apachelogger giggles
<neversfelde> hehe
<Blizzz> nice. Tragedy theme stuff rocks btw
<Blizzz> apachelogger: neversfelde brought an idea into my mind: what about fluffy vampire edition? undying love and all that stuff, u know. wouldn't you let your DE bite you for eternal love and undead pinkness?
 * txwikinger is tired of natty's kernel panics
 * apachelogger finds the whole blood thing sexually appealing
<apachelogger> Blizzz: I do not see fluffy and vampire stuff together though
<valorie> pink is just red with white
 * txwikinger wonders  about apachelogger
<valorie> and swishy capes
<valorie> and according to some second-rate twilighters, vamps are sparkley!
<apachelogger> why is there a sailor at my door?
<valorie> rofl
<Blizzz> well, all young girls are about vampires, you know. and pink is their home, i guess. so why don't bring the, erm, best of both worlds together? isn't a pink canine gorgeous?
<valorie> is he doing a strip-tease while pouring the champagne?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-12
<txwikinger> apachelogger: yeah, why? Since when do y'all have a shore?
<valorie> anchors aweigh
<apachelogger> valorie: not yet
<apachelogger> wip
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> txwikinger: we have them accumulations of water upon which one may sail
 * txwikinger wonders how to survive 3 more weeks of election nonsense
<valorie> 3 weeks!
<valorie> we have like - 2 years
<txwikinger> apachelogger: well.. you do not need "sailors" for that bit of water
<apachelogger> no
<txwikinger> valorie: yeah .. here it is just 5 weeks.. but without a break
<apachelogger> different uses they fullfil
 * txwikinger does not want to know...  far too much information
<valorie> much better to consider the elections, for sure
<valorie> lol
<txwikinger> Well.. we had only 10 days to collect all th signatures for our candidates
<ScottK> Upgrading sure goes faster with an SSD, 4GB of RAM, and an Intel i5 CPU than it did on my last laptop.
<valorie> I have a place for a second drive on this laptop
<DarkwingDuck> I need to upgrade mine...
<valorie> do you think an SSD is worth it, for like.... the distro and apps?
<valorie> use the other one for /home
<valorie> seems like it would speed startup, at least
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> beta testing time!
<Tm_T> Riddell: PPC images ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes Kubuntu Desktop powerpc (20110411)
<Tm_T> will give it a spin
<c2tarun> what is kubuntu-natty-mobile?
<c2tarun> !kubuntu-natty-mobile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-natty-mobile
<Tm_T> c2tarun: Mobile spin of Kubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" release
<c2tarun> Tm_T: where can I get more info about it?
<Tm_T> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/UbuntuLiquid
<Tm_T> c2tarun: perhaps this too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900
<c2tarun> Tm_T: thanks :)
<c2tarun> is there any place I can find kubuntu papercut bugs, the link on LP has more ubuntu bugs than kubuntu bugs :/
<yofel> hm, cool, pinenetry does look better with the proper theme :)
<yofel> *pinentry
<debfx> does anyone have a lucid vm lying around to verify the fix for bug #400851 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400851 in kdesudo (Ubuntu Maverick) "kdesudo fails with non-ascii passwords" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400851
<debfx> it's been in lucid-proposed for 2 months already
<c2tarun> good evening
<Daskreech> hi
<debfx> Riddell: thanks!
<dpm> hey Kubuntu developers, would anyone be up for taking up Jonathan's session on KAppTemplate today at 19:00 UTC (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable)? He's just told me he won't be able to make it to the session
<tazz>  /join #koji
<tazz> sorry
<c2tarun> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi dpm :) I wanted to ask about the session that Jonathan was scheduled to take today.
<c2tarun> dpm: is anyone going to take it?
<dpm> c2tarun, we don't have any takers, would you like to volunteer? That'd be awesome
<c2tarun> dpm: WHAT???? O_O I was planning to attend it :( I am not developer
<dpm> c2tarun, no worries, I was only asking just in case :-)
<c2tarun> dpm:  :) I am not even able to fix any junior bugs in kde :) I cannot take any session ;)
<dpm> c2tarun, then Ubuntu App Developer Week is for you! Hopefully you can learn lots of stuff there
<c2tarun> dpm: yup :) I am looking forward to all the sessions from which I can learn something, I skipped pitti's because it was for python and I have no experience with it :?
<dpm> cool. Yeah, we should have perhaps had a python beginner's session. Yesterday's one was more targetted at intermediate developers
<c2tarun> dpm: that would be great :)
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<c2tarun> apachelogger: how can I look at the source code of a plasmoid?
<c2tarun> I mean plasma-widget
<apachelogger> open the .plasmoid file with ark
<c2tarun> ok
<apachelogger> dpm: btw, I could whip up a kde dev intro session
<apachelogger> not that I had the time ^^
<apachelogger> just in case
 * c2tarun shitt... :( that plasmoid is in python
<dpm> apachelogger, well, that'd be really really cool. If you don't have time to prepare a full session, we could do a KDE development Q+A, you up for it?
<apachelogger> Q+A I can always do
<dpm> apachelogger, excellent. Does that look ok to you? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<apachelogger> dpm: aye aye :)
 * dpm hugs apachelogger
 * apachelogger rehugs dpm and continues messing with triangle rasterization ^^
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I find that which is my boot partition? please reply soon, its urgent
<yofel> c2tarun: your boot partition should be the partition your /boot folder is on I think
<yofel> at least if grub is installed into the MBR
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: ping, how are the docs?
<jussi> Heya peoples, Im looking at the todo, and Ive an item: Get *buntu logos onto loco.ubuntu.com footer - do we still want that? they are asking for an example, does anyone have one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/714487
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 714487 in loco-directory "Get *buntu logos onto loco.ubuntu.com footer" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<jussi> also, has anyone done: Investigate status of bugzilla<->launchpad plugin for KDE ?
<tsimpson> didn't you ask that months ago?
<jussi> tsimpson: yes, got no response, and forgot about it
<Riddell> jussi: KubuntuArtwork on wiki has the logo
<tsimpson> I'm sure I responded with "ubuntu.com" ;)
<Riddell> jussi: no I haven't heard of anyone asking about the status of bugzilla<->launchpad integration, wouldn't be hard to start it off by just asking the launchpad bugs people
<jussi> tsimpson: perhaps, but ubuntu.com doesnt have it anymore?
<tsimpson> I see the ubuntu logo in the footer
<jussi> Riddell: ok, Ill do that (since its a long postponed one)
<c2tarun> nigelb: ping
<jussi> tsimpson: the point was that we wanted all the ubuntu logos there
<jussi> *buntu
<jussi> and they wanted an example of somewhwere else thats been done
<tsimpson> jussi: well you take what's on ubuntu.com, and copy/paste a few times changing the image :)
<nigelb> c2tarun: pong
<tsimpson> jussi: I don't think anywhere has _all_ the logos in the footer
<nigelb> tsimpson: lol
<c2tarun> nigelb: what are the packages required for the unity session tonight?
<nigelb> c2tarun: no idea mate, you'll have to ask Trevinho
<c2tarun> nigelb: where can I find him?
<nigelb> hrm,no idea. he doesn't seem to be online right now. lemme grep my logs
<nigelb> hrm,logs don't show him anywhere I've been. So, no idea.
<c2tarun> nigelb: actually I have a slow internet connection, I may not be able to install them during session :/
<nigelb> you'll have to wait for the session I guess
<c2tarun> :(
<c2tarun> dpm: who maintains the timetable page? I suggest that required pacakges during session must be stated there.
<tsimpson> c2tarun: it's up to the person running the session to put that information there
<Riddell> maco: that's not sounding likely (k-d mailing list) :)
<maco> *shrug* was worth a try
 * afiestas has been testing bluedevil on kubuntu for 1h, everything perfect so far :p
<GrueMaster> Is anyone testing the kubuntu armel images?  
<afiestas> I'm going to tag 1.2, though it is not going to have any difference from rc
<Riddell> afiestas: 1.2?  did we get a 1.1?
<afiestas> aaah, 1.2 I meant :p
<Riddell> GrueMaster: not that I know of
<Riddell> afiestas: what happened to 1.1?
<afiestas> aaah, 1.1 I meant xD
<afiestas> sorry, loong day :p
<Riddell> afiestas: right
<Riddell> afiestas: and what libbluedevil do we want?
<afiestas> Riddell: 1.9 tag in the git repo
<Riddell> afiestas: not 1.8.1?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, get a snapshot from master (1.9), tarball and tag will be done in a few minutes
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell, afiestas: kde development Q+A in #ubuntu-classroom in 8 minutes if you want to join
<afiestas> apachelogger: from where can I grab the last version of release script?
<dpm> apachelogger, if any more people want to join as session instructors, just mention it on #ubuntu-classroom-backstage so that the ops give them voice
<Riddell> GrueMaster: in principle they should work so it would be interesting to get at least one tested to verify, I believe they are likely to be rebuilt tonight though so don't spend ages on it
<apachelogger> afiestas: kde:releaseme
<apachelogger> dpm: ah, ok, thanks
<dpm> np
<apachelogger> Riddell, afiestas: so, do you want to join? ^^
<GrueMaster> Riddell: The idea is to get some basic testing done before retesting so that any critical bugs can be fixed and included.  Also, I never assume the images will "just work".
<afiestas> apachelogger: I'm releasing, so kinda afk :/
<apachelogger> afiestas: hehe, ok :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: go ahead and ask for me to be opped
<bambee> If I can help to do something... just ping me ;)
<Quintasan> bambee: troll apachelogger's session :P
<apachelogger> lol
<bambee> Quintasan: I will hate me then... and say crap about my contributions... but why not :P
<bambee> lol :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go advertise a bit, it is a rare opportunity to grill the logger :P
<bambee> <troll> your plasmoid example in javascript was nice by the way, even if I would rather to see python </troll>
<bambee> :D
<bambee> timeout expired... troll failed xD
<apachelogger> ^^
<c2tarun> tsimpson: I think we should always request to the one putting the session to put those details, that will help the guys a lot
<tsimpson> sessions are usually added *before* the person giving the session has a full idea of what the content of the session is going to be
<tsimpson> iirc, the session leaders are asked to update the wiki with prerequisites anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for helping :)
<c2tarun> apachelogger: awesome session :)
<bambee> nice talk :)
<apachelogger> thx
<c2tarun> guys what exactly is telepathy? is it some project going on or something else?
<_Groo_> guys i need a little
<_Groo_> help
<_Groo_> im making the tomahawk package
<bambee> c2tarun: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<_Groo_> but after i make the tomahawl.install file
<_Groo_> its installing in debian/tomahawk instead of installing in debian/tmp
<_Groo_> so when the dh_install tries to find the files it fails, cause it cant find the /tmp dir that doesnt exist
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593287/
<_Groo_> what am i doing wrong here
<apachelogger> stuff only gets installed to debian/tmp if n > 1, with n = amount of packages in debian/control
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah just read it in dh_auto_install
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, so i want to copy 2 xpm files, and add a protocol file, how do i do that with only one tomahawk.install file?
<apachelogger> man dh_install
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so dh_install should be: dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tomahawk?
<groo_> apachelogger: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-13
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 ISO testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
 * Mamarok is desperate about her upgrade problems: bug 759531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759531 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Natty update hangs on grub-pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759531
<Mamarok> I was able to resolve it a few times, but not now, it definitely hangs
<Riddell> Mamarok: on bug 759531 the errors seem to be on linux rather than grub
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759531 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Natty update hangs on grub-pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759531
<Mamarok> so it's the kernel?
<Mamarok> darn
<Mamarok> but apparently it can't write to grub
<bambee> morning
<Mamarok> I just tried to remove old kernels, now it hangs on run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 2.6.35-23-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.-35-23-generic
<Mamarok> and that is really a very old kernel
<Mamarok> everytime it writes to grub apparently, at least it seems so to me
<Mamarok> also I don't understand what is doing with nvidia-common stuff, I don't even have a nvidia card
<Riddell> Mamarok: so once it gets to "Setting up grub-pc" it just freezes there?
<Mamarok> yes, now it actually freezers at the above line
<Mamarok> -r
<Mamarok> I think I will boot another kernel and try again
<Mamarok> I still have the -7 installed
<bambee> someone could review the debdiff for bug 757526 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757526 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Karmic) "Updated fix for CVE-2010-1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757526
<Riddell> bambee: changelog should follow the format at point 3. here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Packaging
<Riddell> but yes that's fine
<bambee> ohh indeed my changelog does not follow this format, I will fix it. thanks!
<bambee> Riddell: when it's done, can I also backport the patch for karmic ?
<bambee> I mean, lucid sorry...
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> nice to see Sarah-Jane Smith on the mailing list, should help keep us safe from alien invasion
<jussi> at risk of being hunted down and killed... who is Sarah-Jane Smith?
<Tm_T> alien invasion sounds like pushing rpm to use
<Tm_T> jussi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Jane_Smith
 * Riddell zaps jussi with some sonic lipstick
<jussi> oh....
<jussi> right....
<Mamarok> Riddell: so trying to slove that running the previous kernel doesn't help :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm, not my area I'm afraid, I guess ask in #ubuntu-kernel :(
<Riddell> verification-needed on bug 403169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403169 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu Maverick) "Kubuntu Adding printer via "Printer Configuration" tool results in invalid printers.conf, JobSheets entry incorrect" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403169
<Riddell> (lucid and maverick)
<Riddell> bambee: yes you can also backport it to lucid, that would be a great idea
<bambee> :)
<bambee> ok
<c2tarun> need help with this bug, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266435 where should I ask?
<ubottu> KDE bug 266435 in kfileplacesview "Place bar: Edit entry dialog location field ridiculously small" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> very quiet in #ubuntu-kernel
<Riddell> c2tarun: get the code compiled, add whatever debugging you need, then ask on #kde-devel or kde-devel mailing list
<c2tarun> Riddell: I need some information about kdelibs, actually I am not even able to reproduce the bug. :/ can you please help?
<Riddell> c2tarun: unlikely, I'm busy with beta testing
<Mamarok> Riddell: problem solved, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/759531/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759531 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty update hangs on installing kernel 2.6.38-8 update" [Undecided,Opinion]
<Riddell> Mamarok: nvidia-173 was recently removed from our seeds because it didn't work, so I suppose anyone upgrading from maverick will now get it removed
<Mamarok> well, the modalisases package was still around in my laptop, and strangely I don't even have a Nvidia card
<Quintasan> Hmm, guys, I'm going to do an Kubuntu install on non-networked machine, which packages should I grab now so that PC can play mp3's out of box?
<txwikinger> So kubuntu is a hobby now.. interesting :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: hmm?
<txwikinger> Riddell: Kubuntu Dev Mailing list
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i actually started laughing on the road when i read that
<shadeslayer> ( when coming back from college )
<shadeslayer> people thought i went crazy 
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: rofl
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for taking care of the 4.5.5 translation update.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you pl.ease look at kdebase-workspace in binary New for Maverick.
<ScottK> That needs to get out somewhat urgently so we can finish getting 4.5.5 built.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, that'll need a rebuild of plasma-dataengines-yawp I think
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kubuntu-restricted-extras for all your proprietary needs
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded plasma-widget-yawp.  Once -workspace is built, I'll ask him at accept it.
<ScottK> (If I'd been smarter about it, I'd have versioned the build-dep, but I wasn't)
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer: dude, that pulls tons of updtaes and breaks everything on that fresh install
<shadeslayer> O_O
<Quintasan|Droid> Why is it not possible just to install few libs for mp3 playback :/
<shadeslayer> i think the lib is called libmp3lame0
<shadeslayer> lame0 .. heheh 
<Quintasan|Droid> This PC has no internet access and I dont want to download over 9000 mb of updates
<Riddell> libmad but it needs the gstreamer bits too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but libmad is not a dep of restricted-extras
<Quintasan|Droid> @_@
<Riddell> no, it'll be a dap of -addons
<shadeslayer> but it might be getting pulled in by some other ways
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<Quintasan|Droid> So it turns out I will have to take the hdd, chroot and upgrade?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: spin a custom ISO and be done with it
<Quintasan|Droid> ...
<Quintasan|Droid> Well whatever
<shadeslayer> fairly easy to spin a custom ISO if you have a fast internet connection
<Quintasan|Droid> >fast
<Quintasan|Droid> Here lies the problem
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: spin a custom ISO on a remote machine and rsync it?
<Quintasan|Droid> Doesnt matter now. I will take the hdd home and upgrade chroot
<Quintasan|Droid> I though it would be possible just to install a few libs and be done with it.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: how about installing the phonon vlc backend and installing the vlc libs
<shadeslayer> i *think* that should work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ comments
<shadeslayer> .... probably flying in the fixed spaceship of his ...
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer: PROTIP: no internet connection here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh :P
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593677/ o_O
<bambee> Did I miss something... ?
<yofel> bambee: quilt push -a ?
<yofel> push only applies one patch at a time
<bambee> yofel: "Apply  patch(es)  from  the  series  file."
<yofel> bambee: yep and, "-a  Apply all patches in the series file."
<bambee> anyway, push -a  works thanks :)
<bambee> yofel: ohh indeed, you're right
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> bug 757526 has been updated  (maverick and lucid)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757526 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Karmic) "Updated fix for CVE-2010-1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757526
<Riddell> Tm_T: able to test powerpc image today?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 ISO testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Mavrick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<c2tarun> is there any particular way of testing or just using anything will do its testin?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 ISO testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Maverick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<yofel> c2tarun: testing is tracked on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> see #ubuntu-testing for details
<c2tarun> yofel: those are the isos, I want to know what we actually do in testing? just installing isos?
<yofel> if you click on an image you see the testcases, that inclues installing them in various ways and checking if the live mode works right
<c2tarun> ohh....
<yofel> if you click on a specific test case you'll see a link to instructions for the testcase
<c2tarun> yofel: can we perform all the test cases on virtual box?
<yofel> should be fine for most cases I think
<Riddell> GrueMaster: did you/will you do any kubuntu testing?
<GrueMaster> I haven't yet, but I can.  What happened to you guys having hardware to test with?
<Riddell> I fear all our hardware is the wrong sort of hardware
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> It will be a bit.  I had a Dr appointment that I couldn't put off and am now finishing the ubuntu-[headless|netbook] testing.
<GrueMaster> But I should be able to get on it in the next 2 hours.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: I did not read back, but pvlc + vlc ought to work
<apachelogger> (Except for video, as that relies on X overlay paintaing currently(
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we're doing pretty good.  The biggest Kubuntu specific problem I see is the purple boot splash.  Any thoughts on how to override that?
<yofel> it's not changable, but you could probably add another grub script that set the color later so you get black->purple->blue or something like that
<Riddell> I can't say it bothers me
<yofel> or get someone to fix bug 696915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696915 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "make it possible to configure grub background color in a usable way" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696915
<Riddell> same with the debconf colour scheme,
<yofel> although I'm more bothered by d-i being purple than the splash being purple
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-14
<claydoh> the purple grub clashes, imnsho. blank would be better than that for kubuntu's coilors
<claydoh> s/blank/black
<ScottK> Agreed.
<GrueMaster> Riddell: natty-preinstalled-mobile-armel+omap.img is not a working image.  It appears to just be a rootfs without the boot partition.
<GrueMaster> I can graft it to an existing image for testing, but I don't know if it is worth a respin.
<rbelem> ScottK, i notice that a dependency is missing in plasma-mobile
<rbelem> ScottK, plasma-widgets-workspace
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<rbelem> could you add that? :-)
<GrueMaster> Looks like Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap4 is a failure also.
<rbelem> :(
<rbelem> ah!
<rbelem> GrueMaster, i think this is proposital
<GrueMaster> ?
<rbelem> GrueMaster, you have to follow these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900
<rbelem> GrueMaster, just part of that, in fact
<GrueMaster> Oh, I get it.  You guys are only posting a rootfs instead of the whole image.
<rbelem> yup :-)
<rbelem> GrueMaster, i forgot that, sorry :-)
<GrueMaster> ok.  Kind of a pita, but I can see that.  
<GrueMaster> Someone should add this link to the iso.qa.ubuntu.com test procedures.
<GrueMaster> You could easily make integration packages for beagle & panda by taking the boot sector from the kubuntu desktop preinstalled images.
<ScottK> rbelem: Fixing.
<GrueMaster> rbelem: Ok, what is the secret to actually booting this mobile image after oem-config runs?
<GrueMaster> It just dumps me at a text console.
<ScottK> rbelem or Riddell^^^
<rbelem> GrueMaster, hum... i will check whats wrong :-(
<GrueMaster> It would be much easier if the img file is a complete filesystem (similar to kubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-netbook).  Then you could just overwrite the boot partion with the needed bits for n900 or what ever.
<rbelem> brb
<GrueMaster> Looks like NODM_ENABLED is false in /etc/default/nodm
<NCommander> ScottK: Riddell: I thought Kubuntu-Mobile was for N900 only.
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It should work on any armel device we build for.
<NCommander> ScottK: it might run, but the demos of it I saw were for a touchscreen device running on the N900. I'm not sure testing it on non-target hardware will give valid test results. 
<NCommander> What is needed is people with N900s
<ScottK> That's certainly where the focus is.
<NCommander> ScottK: looking at these instructions, I don't tihnk a non-N900 boot enviroinment would even work. The N900 RAMdisk + bootloader do strange and unusual tihngs last time I looked at it
<ScottK> OK.
<GrueMaster> ScottK: One issue is the way the images are currently being built.  These images are in no way usable as a preinstalled image if they do not contain a boot method (these do not have a boot partition currently).  That alone causes me to mark as fail for beta release.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> rbelem and apachelogger are the ones who have been following it the most closely.
<GrueMaster> I have managed to flash it over the rootfs image for kubuntu-desktop, but it still fails to launch anything after oem-config runs it's course.
<NCommander> ScottK: apachelogger: I suspect the best thing that can be done is discuss with the release team, and understand that those of us without N900s ar eprobably useless w.r.t. to testing kubuntu-mobile.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger and rbelem both have n900's to test with.
<ScottK> I gave mine away to someone so they could produce the kernel.
<NCommander> ScottK: getting good test results on the N900 will help
<GrueMaster> I'm looking at the n900 integration package (which should be in a ppa to make installation easier), and I see nothing in there that would prevent the mobile image from working on other platforms.
<GrueMaster> I.e. nothing that that deb package does to enable anything non-n900 specific.
<rbelem> i will check right now X is not starting
<rbelem> *why
<GrueMaster> That was easy.  /etc/default/nodm NODM_ENABLE=false is killing it from starting.
<GrueMaster> I'm reviewing the wiki that you linked me to and looking for something that doesn't directly relate to n900 hardware.  So far nothing there.
<rbelem> kubuntu-mobile-default settings should set that to true
<GrueMaster> From what I can tell, I "should" be able to flash natty-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz to an SD card, sudo partprobe <SD card> to update partition table, then flash natty-preinstalled-mobile-armel+omap4.img.gz  over the ext3 partition.
<GrueMaster> Doing that, I can boot and go through oem-config no problem.
<GrueMaster> Or should I manually disable oem-config?
<rbelem> nice
<rbelem>  i think wew can go with oem-config
<rbelem> i'm testing i386 install now
<rbelem> i had to call ubiquity manually
<rbelem> Riddell, can we change the image to come with ubuntu user predefined and remove oem-config?
<GrueMaster> Pretty hard to do that.
<GrueMaster> What are you seeing?
<GrueMaster> Another thing I found from the wiki:  Remove everything from /usr/share/autostart other than plasma-mobile but plasma-mobile isn't there.
<GrueMaster> Got it!  Lots of issues need to be fixed to make this work.  Need to fix /etc/default/nodm and need plasma-mobile.desktop in /usr/share/autostart.  Will file a bug appropriately against kubuntu-mobile-default settings. 
<rbelem> GrueMaster, oki
<rbelem> GrueMaster, do you know how ubiquity works? how could i make it update the /etc/default/nodm?
<ScottK> rbelem: I thought we fixed that?
<GrueMaster> Not sure on that one.
<GrueMaster> I thought you would have had that in the nodm package.
<GrueMaster> Or the kubuntu-mobile-default-settings.
 * ScottK thinks it's in the latter.
<rbelem> ScottK, it is just installing the nodm defaults with the ubuntu user set. It would be nice if we get the user from ubiquity
<ScottK> Why?
<GrueMaster> Why does nodm need to run as the user?
<rbelem> ops... from oem-config, sorry
<rbelem> GrueMaster, it can use the ubuntu user
<GrueMaster> Ok, I read the dev page for nodm and understand it's purpose.  It is designed to run as root or a predefined user.  What you should look at is to see how it can be rebuilt to use the user & autologin setting from oem-config.
<rbelem> yup
<GrueMaster> I'm lookgint at the code behind kubuntu-mobile-default-settings and NODM_ENABLED=true there.  Must be getting overwritten by the nodm package.
<GrueMaster> Aha.  kubuntu-mobile-default-settings is not installed.
<GrueMaster> er, there is no /etc/default/nodm in the package.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, we can put these in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings postinst script
<rbelem> GrueMaster, but i dont know yet how to get the user created by oem-config
<rbelem> GrueMaster, is there a way to add a script that oem-config will call?
<NCommander> rbelem: Without knowing TOO much about when nodm runs, the user created by oem-config will always havge an id of 1000:1000
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Need to ask cjwatson or someone who knows oem-config.
<NCommander> if you need the user before oem-config is done running, I believe it can also be retrieved from debconf database but thats an unstable API
<GrueMaster> NCommander: We need oem-config to configure /etc/default/nodm
 * NCommander is grabbing nodm so I can see what it is specifically
<NCommander> I'm reminded of what we were doing with Ubuntu-MID
<NCommander> rbelem: its possible to predefine the username and password of the initial user by preseeding it and then changing the image build to ship with the preseed built right in
<rbelem> NCommander, cool :-) now we have this option if we fail to find how to change the /etc/default/nodm after oem-config
<NCommander> rbelem: I do know it can be done, we did something very similar with the MID image but the details escape me. It might be easier to patch nodm to take a UID, then hardcode in 1000
<rbelem> GrueMaster, NCommander, i think i found usr/lib/ubiquity/
<GrueMaster> I asked about the ubuntu mid.  Turns out we just used gdm.
<rbelem> we need to create a dir and add a script finish-install
<rbelem> that will update the /etc/default/nodm
<GrueMaster> Seems easy enough.
<rbelem> i got that in the eom-config's debian/rules
<GrueMaster> I'm still trying to figure out where /etc/default/nodm comes from.
<rbelem> i think it is generated
<rbelem> iḿ going to bed
<rbelem> it is 01:40 am
<rbelem> bye
<GrueMaster> night.
<Quintasan_> Riddell, ScottK: I get 8 removals when trying to upgrade to KDE 4.6.2 on Maverick -> http://i.imgur.com/jIXRW.png
<Quintasan_> oh wait
<Quintasan_> but it's 4.5.5 which needs testing?
<Quintasan_> Then I will switch repos
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<jussi> Hrm, is there a reason we havent packaged this? (at least I cant find it in the repos?) https://launchpad.net/openobject-client-kde
<Tm_T> jussi: other than noone has packaged it or there hasn't been presented any need for it?
<jussi> Tm_T: other than those
<Tm_T> not that I know (:
<Tm_T> jussi: does the deb package they provides work?
<jussi> no
<jussi> oh, it needs a earlier version of python :/
<jussi> can I have 2 pythons at the same time? 
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593907/
<jussi> (we have the GTK client in the repos, just not the kde one)
<Tm_T> hmm, that kind of dependencies... cannot remember, sorry
<jussi> also, is it now too late to grab a package from debian? (Im guessing it is...)
<jussi> http://packages.debian.org/sid/openerp-web
<Tm_T> for universe?
<jussi> yeah
<Tm_T> can't see why it couldn't be introduced, but you might like to ask in -motu to be sure
<c2tarun> If I want to create a plasmoid that can access my Facebook account and tell me my updates, I know a bit how to create plasmoid, where can I know the code of accessing facebook?
<bambee> c2tarun: use the "facebook" plasmoid :P
<bambee> If you want to create a plasmoid like that, look at qtwebkit (qwebview)
<c2tarun> bambee: its in python + I want to know how to access fb or gmail by code :/
<c2tarun> bambee: Qtwebkit will do that?
<bambee> c2tarun:  pyqt4 contains a qwebview widget :)
<bambee> ask on #kde-devel
<c2tarun> bambee: what is pyqt4?
<c2tarun> !pyqt4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt4
<bambee> pyqt4 == Qt4 python binding
<bambee> (Qt4 in python)
<bambee> ask on #kde-devel and look at techbase
<Tm_T> rather, ask in #plasma
<bambee> Tm_T is right, ask in #plasma instead
<c2tarun> sure I'll ask in plasma :) just one last thing, can I create plasmoid in Qt4/C++ because I dont know python
<c2tarun> bambee: ^^
<Tm_T> yes
<bambee> c2tarun: see also harald's session ("Widgetcraft: The Art of Creating Plasma Widgets")
<c2tarun> bambee: I attended that :)
<bambee> he explained that you can create a plasmoid in C++, javascript, qml, ruby and python
<Tm_T> or use webwidget and then use html+css or anything
<c2tarun> bambee: yup, I just got confused because you said pyqt4 :)
<bambee> ok
<allee> ScottK: brown paper bag bug #688518   Same for natty (2 line offset)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688518 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU? bashism in startkde" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688518
<allee> Also:  with maverick-proposed and kdm autologin  when I logout the session, I get no kdmgreeter but end up on linux console.  No idea if this is a regression.  Didn't try before I installed proposed.
<ScottK> allee: That would be important to know.  Can you revert to the released one and see?  I'll update the package.
<Riddell> did we work out if our ARM images were at all useful?
<allee> ScottK: I'll try.   
<allee> ScottK: No regresion. It's the virtualbox xdriver.  After I build the vbox guest utils and restarted X,  the xserver SEGV on logout.   service kdm reload   -> and X starts again.  I wonder why kdm does not do the restart try automaticly.  At least at startup kdm tries 3 times AFAIR before fail-save is aktivated.
<allee> ScottK: will/can you also $1 -> "$1" in upstream kdebase  4.6-branch + master?
<jussi> shadeslayer: up still ? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: yes .. ssup
<bambee> Riddell: do you know good python projects on upstream for which it would be interesting to get involved ?
<Riddell> bambee: system-config-printer-kde :)
<bambee> mhhh... I look at it
<Riddell> bambee: the only notable upstream KDE projecting using python are system-config-printer-kde (which needs synced with system-config-printer from gnome and UI reimplemented to the design we had done), printer-applet (which is ok but could be made more pretty in my opinion) and a game in kdegames
<bambee> Riddell: mhhh  sounds interesting :)
<bambee> I want to contribute to KDE so I thought to kwin and a python project, system-config-printer* looks a good candidate
<bambee> Riddell: when you say "to the design we had done", which design are you talking about ?
<Riddell> bambee: see kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf in the sources
<bambee> ok
<bambee> looks nice
<Riddell> dpm: what's the deadline for translations to get into 11.04?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: ping...
<dpm> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule <- for those in langpacks, the 21st, for those not in langpacks (i.e. kubuntu-docs) today
<Riddell> thanks dpm 
<alvin> Where can I find someone to test a KDE issue on Natty? (very simple test). I reported a bug and want to know whether to report it upstream too, or leave it on Launchpad.
<alvin> It's bug 760632. Test by resizing a konsole window.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<alvin> (save your documents first)
<shadeslayer> alvin: i had this bug
<alvin> I can't help resizing the konsole. Apparantly it's a habit. Crashed +10 times today.
<shadeslayer> alvin: yep still happens
<ScottK> allee: I don't have upstream access.   You need to talk to Riddell or apachelogger probably.
<ScottK> allee: Thanks for checking
<allee> ScottK: Okay
<Riddell> bambee: oh userconfig is a Kubuntu tool which would benefit from going upstream and replacing kuser
<bambee> Riddell: in kdeadmin package ?
<Riddell> bambee: that's where it should go yes
<bambee> there are nice tools in kdeadmin... :)
<bambee> Riddell: I can help for kdeadmin and kwin , I think :)
<bambee> what are the steps when a package goes upstream, btw ? (typically userconfig)
<Riddell> bambee: contact the module maintainer for general approval, put it into kdereview, announce on kde-core-devel, wait for any complaints, if none move it into module in a couple of weeks
<ScottK> ryanakca: Will you be around if we need the Beta 2 announcement put up on kubuntu.org?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: pong...
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: ah, how are docs doing?
<Riddell> bah, time to go out for a few hours
<GrueMaster> rbelem: On the kubuntu-mobile images, the instructions you have for n900 are to create a 3 partition image (fat, ext3, swap) and overwrite the ext3 partition with the kubuntu-mobile image.  Would it be easier to just keep the kubuntu-mobile image teh same as the kubuntu-desktop (prepartitioned with boot & ext3), and just overlay the boot partition with the n900 bootloader?  It would make testing easier, as anyone with an omap3/4 platform
<GrueMaster>  would be able to test.
<GrueMaster> Also, for Oneric we are going to have a session on generic soc platform images & hw overlay support.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: the docs, i have to check with nixteral about the build and ill double check everything else
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: i think all i have is about and welcome to combine into one doc
<rbelem> GrueMaster, i think the same way. we need to make this easier
<rbelem> ScottK, GrueMaster, i will ping cjwatson about oem-config
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> Riddell: userconfig should be ported to kauth, we also need to finalize the ldap backend which is still experimental (I can help for that)
<bambee> imho
<ScottK> bambee: I'd say go for it.
<ScottK> allee: Fixed -workspace should be in the archive for maverick-proposed.  I'd appreciate it if you would retest and comment in the bugs about how it goes.
<bambee> ScottK: oh sure, my comment was just to give my point of view to Jonathan :)  (I hope it has not been misinterpreted)
<ScottK> I wasn't sure if you were waiting on someone to tell you to go ahead or not.
<bambee> I were not, but thanks anyway :)
<apachelogger> ScottK, allee: whut?
<Riddell> bambee: yes I agree on those
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't see a release announcement yet, but I'm sure it's close.
<Riddell> so close I can feel it in the air!
<ScottK> :-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Beta 2 is announced.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Maverick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<savpether> hello
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-natty-beta-2
<Riddell> bit sparse
<Riddell> hello savpether 
<savpether> i made something for new kubuntu 11.04
<savpether> i made kdm theme, special for kubuntu
<savpether> this is link: http://www.sendspace.pl/file/f9e2b6a39e6031ac09c7c62
<savpether> and this is screenshot: http://www.imghost.pl/?id=9b50cb79d7
<savpether> if you want, you could add this as default to kubuntu 11.04 :)
<Riddell> I'm afraid it's too late for any artwork changes for 11.04
<Riddell> and we tend to stick with upstream artwork anyway
<Riddell> savpether: but if you're an artist a banner for beta 2 would be lovely
<savpether> i think this theme is better than theme from upstream, i remove user field and user have to just  choose nick and put the password, i know but in my opinion  kubuntu need something new, something suprise.. :) I can support this theme for next releases and fix the bugs i test this theme on five resolutions and all work fine
<savpether> if you dont want add this in 11.04, you could also add this in 11.10
<savpether> for creat this theme i use only elements from horos theme and my theme based on horos
<neversfelde> savpether: ever thought so send it upstream KDE?
<neversfelde> they probably like it and all distros will benefit
<savpether> if i send it upstream kde i will have to change font to sand from ubuntu and change logo icon so i can make kde version od this theme and send to upstream, but i would like to see kubuntu version of this theme as default:) 
<savpether> as default in kubuntu*, ok so if you wouldn't add this theme i send it on kde-look.org but in my opinion kubuntu needs something special.
<ScottK> savpether: It's far too late in the release cycle for us to be considering such changes.
<neversfelde> savpether: as Riddell said, we stick with upstream artwork, no plans to change it
<savpether> if not in 11.04, you could also add this in 11.10
<savpether> neversfelde: i think its mistake, community ready for help and make some special for kubuntu but you dont want, i  have question - why?
<neversfelde> savpether: Kubuntu 11.10 will be discussed on next UDS, for this release it is far too late as ScottK said
<neversfelde> please join the discussion and introduce your work
<ScottK> I think it's something we can discuss for 11.10.
<savpether> i hope so :) thanks guys and good night
<stikonas> there is a typo in Kubuntu beta 2 release notes: "easier natty narwhal no release candidateto use interface" instead of "easier to use interface"
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<valorie> looks like a copy/paste error -- they are so sneaky!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-15
<yofel> shadeslayer: remember if there's a KDE bug for lp 760632 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<c2tarun> ktorrent is crashing on configuring shutdown. is anyone else facing this problem?
<c2tarun> can we upgrade from 32bit kubuntu 10.10 to 64bit kubuntu 11.04?
<ulysses> nope, you have to reinstall
<bambee> morning
<bambee> what about kchart for koffice-2.3 ? see bug bug 761380 (reproducible on natty too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761380 in Kubuntu PPA "kchart package missing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761380
<bambee> it was accidently dropped, I think ... the kchart package is still present in debian/control but no debian/kchart.install found ...  (I can be wrong)
<bambee> in fact I've no ideas...
<markey_nokia> heya
<markey_nokia> anyone know how to get a newer version than Qt 4.7.0 for Maverick?
<markey_nokia> latest stable is Qt 4.7.2
<dpm> hi Riddell, good morning. I'm trying to see that KDE templates are in shape for Natty in LP. We went through some of them at the rally, but there are still a bunch that need to be approved. Could you give me a hand and tell me which ones can be approved straight away (i.e. new modules) and which ones might require more investigation (i.e. moved to another source package)? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594394/
<jussi> for anyone thats interested, meego runs well on netbooks (I have it running off a usb stick here)
<Riddell> dpm: yes will do (sorry being a bit slow this morning)
<dpm> Riddell, no worries, thanks!
<Riddell> jussi: wasn't the meego netbook stuff out a year ago?
<jussi> Riddell: yes, was *out*, but it now *works* :D
<jussi> Im looking forward to seeing the gtk free 1.2 version
<Riddell> they're redoing the netbook UI?
<valorie> jussi, what is the advantage of meego on a netbook?
<valorie> over Kub, I mean
<jussi> Pasi Nieminen said a few months ago: All MeeGo activies are now converging nicely towards Qt (MeeGo 1.2, is now dropping GTK+ / Clutter)
<valorie> so basically, nice WIP
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I'm thinking I will stick with Kub. Natty on my netbook
<jussi> valorie: meego is more a smartphone/tablet style OS, similar to android, but you can enjoy it on the netbook also
<valorie> my netbook isn't touch screen
<valorie> so that probably wouldn't be an advantage
<valorie> my android phone is still kicking my ass
<jussi> valorie: you can run it from usb, so you could give it a try ;)
<valorie> or actually, my brain
<valorie> lol
<jussi> Pasi also said: The arguments about MeeGo being not mature are not true, these things are all over already. All pieces are in place, and the integrated next release of MeeGo 1.2. will give very solid basis for the products now.
<valorie> that's true!
<jussi> you can see his blog (~2 months old) here: http://cannedbypasi.blogspot.com/
<valorie> i want to make a multi-boot usb key
<Tm_T> a bit offtopic, but, Nokia <3 http://www.flickr.com/photos/timojyrinki/5621490336/in/photostream
<valorie> gads, why' do' people' do' that'?
<valorie> lol
<dpm> morning apachelogger, I'm about to write the blog post about the UADW upcoming sessions - do you want me to put anything in particular as the description of your Phonon one?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> suppose so
<jussi> apachelogger: rocks phonon, com join his fanclub <- description done :P
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> dpm: The lead developer of the Qt/KDE multimedia library Phonon will tell you about the awesomeness that is Phonon and how it achieves ultimate protability so that it even is running on vending machines, how to create a video player with 3 lines of code (or in 30 seconds without any code) and much more.
<apachelogger> any complexity in that sentence is a result of permanent brain demage from graphics filter implementations :P
<jussi> dpm: remember to include that last line :P
<apachelogger> right :P
<dpm> apachelogger, awesome, thanks! (still considering whether I should add the last line)
<apachelogger>     merge(millenniumFalcon, 2, princesLeia);
<apachelogger>     dft(princesLeia, princesLeia, DFT_COMPLEX_OUTPUT);
<apachelogger>     mulSpectrums(hanSolo, princesLeia, hanSolo, DFT_COMPLEX_OUTPUT)
<apachelogger> all I need to say :P
<apachelogger> there is a guy sitting next to me who now changed his chair the 5th time in like an hour :O
<Riddell> dpm: what's the mailing list for launchpad translators again?
<dpm> Riddell, for Launchpad Translators it's launchpad-translators (at) lists (dot) launchpad (dot) net, for Ubuntu Translators it's ubuntu-translators (at) lists (dot) ubuntu (dot) com 
<Riddell> incoming for ubuntu-translators then
<dpm> Riddell, hm I cannot see anything on the moderation queue yet, will wait for some minutes...
<Riddell> dpm: kdeartwork kscreensaver/kxsconfig/hacks.pot   should be blocked (it gets used in generating kxsconfig.pot)
<Riddell> dpm: kdevelop po/kdevokteta.pot should not be blocked, it's a normal .pot file
<Riddell> the rest are fine to approve
<Riddell> filelight used to be standalone so there might be something to copy over there
<Riddell> kdesdk okteta used to be part of kdeutils so there too there might be something to copy over
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | final bugs http://goo.gl/jzgZC | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Maverick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<rbelem> Riddell, we need to create a script to run in oem post install
<rbelem> Riddell, where should we put it?
<Riddell> I'm not entirely sure I understand that, what does oem have to do with anything?
<markey_nokia> Riddell: hey, do you know where to get Qt 4.7.2 for Maverick?
<rbelem> Riddell, we need to run a script to set the configuration in /etc/default/nodm in the first boot of kubuntu-mobile
<Riddell> rbelem: oh to a different user?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> rbelem: but what does oem have to do with it?
<Riddell> markey_nokia: I don't think there are any such packages
<markey_nokia> oh, hum
<rbelem> Riddell, in the first boot oem-config runs
<Riddell> rbelem: do you know why oem-config runs?
<rbelem> Riddell, no idea... i discovered that it was running after installation testing the betas images
<rbelem> *when
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | final bugs http://goo.gl/BKRCm | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Maverick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<Riddell> rbelem: what installer does it use?
<rbelem> Riddell, it uses ubiquity
<Riddell> rbelem: what image did you test and what hardware did you install it onto?
<rbelem> Riddell, i tested the i386 image, i had to run manually ubiquity
<Riddell>    * Added plasma-widgets-workspace to mobile
<Riddell> rbelem: kubuntu-mobile-meta just uploaded ^^
<Riddell> rbelem: and it ran oem-config after the reboot?
<rbelem> Riddell, this package adds some missing widgets.
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> rbelem: did you have to run oem-config-prepare?
<rbelem> Riddell, GrueMaster reported that oem-config runs in the first boot on omap images too
<rbelem> Riddell, nope
<Riddell> hmm, well I'm not too bothered about kubuntu mobile actually being installable, it's enough to me that it runs and can be previewed
<Riddell> but ev would be the guy to talk to about how to get oem-config to run a script
<rbelem> Riddell, i just talk to cjwatson we he said where the script must be installed
<rbelem> Riddell, where should i put this script?
<rbelem> which package?
<rbelem> i mean
<rbelem> kubuntu-mobile-default-settings?
<Riddell> rbelem: where should it be installed?
<Riddell> but yes if it's just putting a script into a directory then kubuntu-mobile-default-settings would do
<rbelem> Riddell, /usr/lib/oem-config/post-install/
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger: while accepting templates I've noticed a conflict: po/phonon_gstreamer.pot in 'phonon-backend-gstreamer' <- used to be in 'phonon', has it moved?
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger moves out to whip developers
<apachelogger> they are hiding well
<apachelogger> dpm: yes and no
<apachelogger> not with approval of kde l10n anyway
<dpm> apachelogger, not quite sure I follow. What should I do with the templates in LP? Which is the correct srcpkg/template combination?
 * apachelogger does not know
<apachelogger> dpm: I'll have to talk to some people
<apachelogger> dpm: generally speaking though the one from phonon-backend-gstreamer is more up-to-date hence I suppose we want that one
<Riddell> apachelogger: is phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.5.0 worth the risk of a post-beta update?
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, thanks. I think I'll go for that: move phonon/phonon_gstreamer.pot to phonon-backend-gstreamer/phonon_gstreamer.pot, so that at least one can be exported in langpacks and people get the translations
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> mosdef
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, we've got the same situation with the phonon-backend-xine templates. There are duplicate templates in phonon, and I'll just move them to phonon-backend-xine
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> this is no upstream issue
<apachelogger> someone must have messed with my suprerior magic scripts for translation extraction stuff
<bambee> what about kchart-2.3 btw ?
<Riddell> bambee: I've not heard of that, is it getting a release separate from koffice?
<bambee> Riddell: I am talking about bug 761380 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761380 in Kubuntu PPA "kchart package missing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761380
<yofel> was just looking at that too
<bambee> the kchart package installs nothing except copyright and README => for maverick and natty
<dpm> Riddell, I'm nearly done accepting the templates, but I've got another conflict: po/plasma_applet_newspaper.pot in kdebase-runtime <-- This one moved from kdebase-workspace, is that correct
<Riddell> dpm: checking..
<yofel> bambee: I can at least confirm that, just getting the source
<Riddell> yofel, bambee: quite possibly it's been removed by upstream
<bambee> Riddell: no for koffice-2.3, I have checked the source this morning and libkchartcommon should be built and installed
<Riddell> dpm: yes that has moved from kdebase-workspace to kdebase-runtime
<yofel> didn't find a changelog entry about us editing the install file though
<bambee> (however the kpart is not built anymore)
<dpm> Riddell, cool, thanks
<bambee> yofel: mee too
<yofel> uh... there isn't even an install file anymore, only a control file entry, so it'll obviously be empty
<bambee> yofel: I am not the best one to check CMakeLists.txt, could you confirm that libkchartcommon is installed ?
 * yofel looks at the build log...
<bambee> good idea...
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> bambee: the only kchart related file that's actually installed for maverick at least is:
<yofel> -- Installing: /build/buildd/koffice-2.3.1/debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/kchart_konqi.desktop
<yofel> I'll take a look a the natty log too
<bambee> strange o_O
<yofel> same for natty, so we probably should disable the package in the control file too if there's nothing to install
<ScottK> debfx: Any chance you could work on fixing the grub boot color for us today?  Looks like it's possible now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/696915/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 696915 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "make it possible to configure grub background color in a usable way" [Medium,Fix committed]
<yofel> and most of kchart has been disabled by upstream it seems
<bambee> yofel: nothing depends on kchart ?
<yofel> only koffice and koffice-dev from the packages side, which can be dropped
<bambee> ok
<yofel> aah, the 2.2.80 changelog has something:
<yofel> * Not including KChart application but rather the chart shape plugin.
<yofel> so I guess kchart was dropped there
<Riddell> that's what I said, you didn't believe me :)
<yofel> :P
<bambee> Riddell: Indeed, you're right :P
<debfx> ScottK: i'll have a look at it, though sometimes I wonder why we even have such things as ff and user interface freeze ;)
<ScottK> debfx: True.  I think we're doing a bit better than we used to.  The main reason for U/I freeze is so docs people don't have to redo screen shots all the time.  Not likely to be one of those for a grub boot change.
<ScottK> We're certainly doing much better about it than Ubuntu this cycle.
<Riddell> we don't even have docs so who cares about UI freeze
 * Riddell nudges DarkwingDuck 
<ScottK> That too.
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope
<shadeslayer> not that i know of
<yofel> k, jonathan reassigned that to X anyway
<shadeslayer> alright, it's a very critical bug imo
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I get rid of kubuntu_01_fix_codec_installation_crash.diff in phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Riddell> apachelogger: it seems to be upstream now but I'm not quite sure
<debfx> also I wonder if there will ever be a stable release of the plasma networkmanagement widget
<debfx> or at least a bugfix-only branch
<ScottK> It is working better these days.
<debfx> yes, if you are lucky and download a snapshot at the right time
<ScottK> Hopefully we did that this cycle.
<Riddell> upstream network manager is a moving target so there's not much point in a stable release of it
<dpm> Riddell, ok, all kde templates approved, Kubuntu should be in good shape translationswise now, but it would be great to get some user testing after the next natty langpack
<shadeslayer> well.. it works for my WPA network and tethers to my phone 
<Riddell> network manager 0.9 is something to look out for next cycle
<ScottK> debfx: Another thing you might be able to look into is it seems that brightness management has changed in 4.6.  I'm seeing the brightness level pop-up even for automatic brightness changes now.  That seems wrong to me.
<Riddell> dpm: I did testing for beta 2 and didn't notice any big problems, but then I'm an English speaker so I won't be the best tester
<yofel> well, nm works fine here, except with my mobile phone, but that's a modem-manager issue it seems
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's the problem there? i mean all i have to do is enable tethering on my phone and everything just works
<yofel> shadeslayer: for me modem-manager tries to open /dev/A<something> and  a few seconds later closes it again saying it couldn't open the modem. Wvdial works fine
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> that's with my n900 connected over sub
<yofel> *usb
<shadeslayer> huh ... weird .. one sec
<yofel> */dev/ttyACM0
<shadeslayer> what was that package that provides default configurations for modems
<debfx> ScottK: I guess that's a result of switching to the upower backend
<ScottK> Hmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: mobile-broadband-provider-info ?
<shadeslayer> oh yeah that
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have that?
<yofel> shadeslayer: it does configure the connection fine, it just can't actually connect to it
<shadeslayer> yofel: well ... i guess the config file is wrong in that case?
<yofel> that's why I said it's a modem-manager issue, as from what I see NM works fine
<yofel> shadeslayer: could be, my provider isn't listed, but even if I set the information by hand, it still fails
<shadeslayer> oh ... 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ << No kubuntu logo ? :(
<shadeslayer> in the blue area on the top
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, feel free to fix
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how does one do that :P
<shadeslayer> file a bug?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: edit kubuntu.css 
<Riddell> which is in the something repository
<shadeslayer> well i'm no good at CSS, but still lets try :p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is that a LP repo ? 
<shadeslayer> or rather ... bzr repo on LP
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unfortunately I don't remember immediately
<shadeslayer> okay .. i'm searching as well :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think it's not in bzr, I just edit it directly on the server
<shadeslayer> oh .. well .. i don't have write access to that now :P
<Riddell> no but if you give me a diff, I do
<shadeslayer> one sec on the phone
<Riddell> release meeting time
<Riddell> ScottK, rbelem, GrueMaster: what was the verdict on our ARM images?
<Riddell> any other comments from beta 2?
<debfx> ScottK: actually the byKeyPress parameter of brightnessChanged() has been removed
<GrueMaster> The kubuntu-desktop images passed with issues.
<GrueMaster> Bugs were filed.
<ScottK> My view on mobile tends to be "Meh. It's a tech preview".
<GrueMaster> The mobile images are not good on multiple levels.  They will not work without a lot of hacking.
<GrueMaster> On armel.
<GrueMaster> First, you have to graft it onto an SD that is pre-partitioned with a boot loader & uboot files.  Then you have to make several tweeks to the config files for it to load plasma-mobile.
<GrueMaster> To me, it is incomplete when compared to other preinstalled armel images.
<Riddell> GrueMaster: well that's ok, it's why we call it a tech preview
<Riddell> GrueMaster: but what config files need tweaked to load plasma-mobile?
<GrueMaster> /etc/default/nodm and also plasma-mobile.desktop needs to be moved to /usr/share/autostart
<Riddell> GrueMaster: that's after install though?
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<GrueMaster> After oem-config runs it's course, the system dumps you down to a text login.
<Riddell> I really don't get why oem-config runs
<GrueMaster> I would assume that these images are generated from the same cdimage scripts that generate the other pre-installed images.  That would be why oem-config is installed.
<Riddell> GrueMaster: so the installation method for pre-installed images is to copy it somewhere then have oem-config run?
<GrueMaster> The preinstalled images don't copy anything.  They are built with a compressed filesystem, which gets resized during first boot by jasper-initramfs.
<GrueMaster> Otherwise the rootfs of the preinstalled images is identical to an x86 oem install.
<ScottK> Bad yofel.  Not filing ISO testing bugs ...
<ScottK> Riddell: You've got the release meeting covered?
<yofel> I filed the one about d-i being purple, just forgot about that one since it wasn't annoying enough :S
<yofel> which reminds me I need to check todays alternate image
<GrueMaster> btw:  I tried filing bugs against kubuntu-mobile-default-settings for the config files, but the network was down at the time.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ScottK> yofel: It's odd that DI is purple and debconf isn't.  I thought they were controlled by the same switch.
<Riddell> DI is an operating within itself
<ScottK> True.
<yofel> ScottK: cjwatson fixed that yesterday, it seems the switch was there, the iso building scripts just ignored it
<ScottK> Cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i fail at editing CSS :P
<ScottK> Probably distracted by exams.
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> hm, todays image is still purple, let's hope tomorrows isn't. (lp 760089 btw.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760089 in Ubuntu CD Images "background color of d-i is purple on the kubuntu alternate images" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760089
<c2tarun> anyone using kubuntu 11.04 beta2 64-bit?
<yofel> c2tarun: what's the problem?
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please tell me how did you install flashplayer for firefox
<yofel> the 32bit one is in flashplugin-instaler, the other one is
<yofel> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i just download the flash so from adobe's site and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that libflashplayer.so file?
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> ok I'll try that.
<c2tarun> dont know how, but I automatically got a pop up and it is installing flash :/ so I am letting it install it first.
<yofel> that'll probably install the 32bit one + nspluginwrapper. Should work fine too usually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay a friend helped me out and here's the diff : http://paste.kde.org/12321
<shadeslayer> cleaning it up a bit .....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/12324 << all your's
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/12325 << the previous one won't show the folder icons
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/12330 : more cleaning up :P 
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: hi
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Yo
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm still waiting to hear back from nixternal about the buillding of the packages. Other then that and a possible merge of about and welcome docs the docs are finished.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey, final diff here : http://paste.kde.org/12336 :)
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: did nixternal say he'd sort the building?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Yes. I have his number so I'll text or call him today and get an update on that.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's not the css file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's a diff 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but not of kubuntu.css
<shadeslayer> oh.. i've modified the html part
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. it's not working on just  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<yofel> html? you edited the wrong file I think
<shadeslayer> it works fine everywhere else
<DarkwingDuck> What's up with website stuff?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: see the page, no logo at the top
<shadeslayer> yofel: i just downloaded that page and fixed it manually in the source
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's http://releases.ubuntu.com/include/kubuntu.css which is the issue
<yofel> shadeslayer: the page source is the html file sure, but not the style file (CSS)
 * DarkwingDuck open the css
<DarkwingDuck> Is this the same html and css files we have been using?
<hiemanshu> shadeslayer: 
<shadeslayer> right so hiemanshu was helping me fix stuff :)
<shadeslayer> hiemanshu: http://paste.kde.org/12337 << backlog
 * hiemanshu *clicks*
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to figure out why <h1> doesn't like the styling...
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: what styling are you trying to add to <h1> ?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not....
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to figure out why it's not working...
<DarkwingDuck> IIRC from CSS <h1> has to do with text itself... so adding a BG to a header wont work. What I think you have to do is add the background to an attribute in a <p> tag. yofel shadeslayer 
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: presumably the directory is wrong
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: you can add a background to anything
<DarkwingDuck> Even a header? I've had issues in the past wit that.
 * ScottK adds a background to Riddell.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: yes, look it works here http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: <div id="header"><a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/"></a></div> that tag is missing
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: which is why h1 isnt working as well
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: adding that tag to the html I downloaded worked just fine for me
<DarkwingDuck> yofel shadeslayer Riddell ^^^
<droidslayer> Meh power outage
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<droidslayer> Yeah, they'll just get more frequent since summer is here
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: that sux
<droidslayer> Yep ...
<Riddell> as I've said it's not a problem in the HTML, the URL needs to be made absolute not relative
<hiemanshu> wait, let me host the code on my server
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: one of the many disadvantages of living in a 3rd world country
<hiemanshu> droidslayer: we hardly have power cuts, come to BLR
<droidslayer> Btw did anyone take up PIM yet? If not, I can do it tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: it's not much better in the US. San Diego has been dealing wiht brown outs
<droidslayer> hiemanshu: this is delhi :P
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: brown outs? 0.o
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: Power outages to save money... 
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: the US is going through a lot of money and states/cities are flat broke
<DarkwingDuck> *money issues
<droidslayer> That's a bit different .. that's voluntary right ... we otoh have unscheduled powercuts
<DarkwingDuck> No, it's not voluntary
<droidslayer> :O
<DarkwingDuck> I don't like it when my power goes off... Its a city thing.
<DarkwingDuck> Plus my server box hates it.
<DarkwingDuck> It's not as bad but, it's not just a third world country thing either
<droidslayer> Hehe
<GrueMaster> rbelem: I filed a bug against kubuntu-mobile-default-settings for the nodm * plasma-mobile.desktop issues.  Bug 761959.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761959 in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings (Ubuntu) "nodm & plasma-mobile.desktop need postinstall processing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761959
<droidslayer> Atleast my phone keeps my connected now
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: you have a way to teather your laptop to your phone?
<GrueMaster> For tracking purposes.
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: yep
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: that is good.
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: my laptop’s battery is dead .. and the charger doesn't work :P
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: droidslayer uploading the page, give me a sec
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhhhhhh back to the sux comment again.
<DarkwingDuck> hiemanshu: I was just trying to locate the issue for them. :)
<GrueMaster> DarkwingDuck: Most cell phones have been able to be used as modems for a while.  My old Motorola flip phone had that feature 4 years ago.  My Droid now does tethering via usb & bluetooth (if I pay extra $$$ for the service).
<hiemanshu> droidslayer: http://hiemanshu.fedorapeople.org/kubuntu.html
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: ^^
<droidslayer> Imdeed
<hiemanshu> well it works now
<hiemanshu> GrueMaster: its free in India
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: Oh I know. My droid is rooted and so I use that function on the road
<hiemanshu> GrueMaster: I pay like $4 for .25G of 3G data
 * GrueMaster would like to visit India.
<hiemanshu> that can be tethered
<hiemanshu> or you can pay $2 for 2G data for 2G of data
<GrueMaster> I think tethering is an additional $25/month here (on top of the $40/month for unlimited data).
<hiemanshu> Riddell: http://hiemanshu.fedorapeople.org/kubuntu.html <-- that works, I can upload the code for you
<DarkwingDuck> The US carriers charge extra for teathering unless you go around the blocks
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: Depending on the who your service is with.
<GrueMaster> Verizon.
<GrueMaster> Best of all evil in the US.
<hiemanshu> well calling or text is really cheap in India, I pay like 1 cent per minute for a call
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: that's who I use too
<hiemanshu> and about the same for 100 texts
<DarkwingDuck> Been with them for 10 ears
<hiemanshu> ears?
<DarkwingDuck> *years
<hiemanshu> lol
<GrueMaster> Same here.
<GrueMaster> (but I'm keeping my ears).
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still stuck with the Droid 1 :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<hiemanshu> I knwo most people will hate me for this but Android sucks
<GrueMaster> I just upgraded from Droid 1 to Droid 2 Global.  Faster.
<hiemanshu> too slow, laggy, and well no proper updates is a deal breaker
<GrueMaster> hiemanshu: It really depends on wht the basis for comparison is.  There is always room for improvement in any smart phone os.
<hiemanshu> GrueMaster: true
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: what did you do with your Droid 1?
<GrueMaster> As to updates, they have to grom Google to the manufacturer to the carrier.
<GrueMaster> My droid 1 will be going to my son.
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhhh Got ya
<GrueMaster> As soon as I can afford to add him to the data plan.
 * hiemanshu feels young 
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: you ever root your phones?
<Riddell> hiemanshu: now I have to work out how that page gets generated
<droidslayer> hiemanshu: can you paste the link again?
<GrueMaster> No.  Can't live without them if I accidently brick them.
<hiemanshu> droidslayer: http://hiemanshu.fedorapeople.org/kubuntu.html
<droidslayer> GrueMaster: rooting is actually quite safe now :P
<hiemanshu> Riddell: yeah, just do a diff from my page and see the difference
<GrueMaster> I could root my droid 1, but I have a beagle & beagleXM so not much benefit.
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: Funny thing about that... I've tried to brick my droid 1... I can't do it.
<Riddell> hiemanshu: yes I see it thanks, I need to find the script that generated that HTML and update it
<hiemanshu> Riddell: np
<DarkwingDuck> GrueMaster: For my, running gingerbread on an overclocked CPU to 1.3Ghz was worth it.
<Riddell> folks, I'm away until Monday evening, have fun
<GrueMaster> Riddell: Have a great weekend.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll talk with nixternal and see if we can't get that finished.
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: how big is the hit on the battery
<droidslayer> Riddell: have fun :)
<yofel> Riddell: cu
<DarkwingDuck> hiemanshu: Not bad, there is an app called set CPU that allows me to scale it back as well... So it's only 1.3Ghz on demand. When screen is off it sits at 400 Mhz
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: but why do you need so much CPU power? I have an iPhone, I would underclock it instead
<DarkwingDuck> It's runs everything smoother... I do a lot of expirimental things.
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: that one reason why I am going to wait till I get an android, its very laggy :/
<DarkwingDuck> hiemanshu: it's not that laggy its just smoother.
<droidslayer> hiemanshu: yeah, I just had to reboot to get my system to respond again
<droidslayer> CM 7 lags for me :(
<hiemanshu> DarkwingDuck: when you use an iPhone, everything seems really really laggy :P
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: what you running CM7 on?
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: a htc desire
<DarkwingDuck> droidslayer: I'll ask Cyanogen about that.
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: you know him personally or sth?
<DarkwingDuck> I work with him extensivly.... I'm one of the testors and bug people for the CM7 Droid 1 
<DarkwingDuck> cvpcs (He used to run the Gem ROMS) went to work with Cyanogen with the Droid 1 as well... He and I know each other personally
<droidslayer> Ah.. Well .. I haven't done a clean install .. Just upgraded from older nightlies
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh
<bambee> Riddell: apparently it's not possible yet to write a kauth helper in python...
<bambee> so : 1) we need to write a kauth helper in c++ and keep the rest in python. OR 2) we need to write a dbus helper in python like language-selector does...
<droidslayer> Ah well, cya tomorrow :)
 * apachelogger needs someone to ask questions for his phonon talk
<rbelem> GrueMaster, i just assigned the bug to myself
<rbelem> thanks GrueMaster :-)
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<GrueMaster> Let me know when it is fixed and I'll pull a daily to test it.
<GrueMaster> Also, on your n900 wiki it talks about creating a swap partition.  We have found that reads/writes were much faster using a swap file on the rootfs due to sd write alignment issues.
<GrueMaster> The image already has it set that way.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, nice! i will update the wiki
<kps_foo> hi guys.. I need a little help....my kde unstable build environment crashes at the splash screen....I have no clue why?
<kps_foo> I am using Kubuntu 10.10
<kps_foo> I followed all the directions at techbase.kde.org, I have made a separate user for the build environment....
 * yofel resigns and overclocks his n900
<yofel> kps_foo: checked kde-devel/.xsession-errors?
<kps_foo> yofel: Ok, will check it out, thanks :)
<kps_foo> @yofel: I am getting some errors
<kps_foo> yofel: I checked my .xsession-errors file and here is its output, http://paste.kde.org/12367/
<kps_foo> yofel: Need a little help deciphering the errors....
<yofel> kps_foo: hm, I can't really see what goes wrong here either :/  - maybe ask in #kde-devel if nobody else has an idea
<kps_foo> yofel: I am already asking them :), thanks anyways.
<afiestas> Riddell: ping
<DarkwingDuck> afiestas: Riddell is out till monday.
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone still running maverick would install 4.5.5 from maverick-proposed and comment in Bug 757065.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757065 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "Tracking bug for SRU update of KDE to 4.5.5 in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757065
<ScottK> Also if some of you (maco) are on #kubuntu you might ask people there to test.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-16
<danubio_> helppp 
<danubio_> need install a sh file
<danubio_> I put ./configure
<danubio_> now have install-sh file
<danubio_> need install it
<yofel> danubio_: support is in #kubuntu
<danubio_> where?
<danubio_> channel?
<c2tarun> I am facing a very serious problem with natty. anyone here.
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<c2tarun> Previous releases like lucid and maverick never detected my wifi driver. Natty detected, but when it starts it tries to connect to the wifi connection available and then I get a black screen with many things written on it.( Can't understand them ) and then screen freezes :/
<c2tarun> Now I switched of my wifi and using the same connection with wire and installing the broadcom driver. Lets see if this works or not.  I am facing this problem with Beta1 as well as Beta2 64-bit
<c2tarun> ping
<valorie> c2tarun: riddell is gone until Monday night
<valorie> you will get better luck with #ubuntu+1
<c2tarun> valorie: ohh.... :(
<c2tarun> #ubuntu+1 means? is this a channel?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> just for natty
<valorie> well, just for "whatever is in testing"
<c2tarun> valorie: ok, I'll ask there
<valorie> they've been good to me in the past
<c2tarun> how can I change my default network manager
<c2tarun> ?
<valorie> like, use wicd?
<c2tarun> valorie: yup
<c2tarun> how can I shut down my kde network manager for a while?
<valorie> I have used it in the past, however, had to uninstall it to get knetworkmanager working right in Mav.
<valorie> the thing is, to get wicD working, you might have to do that same with knetwork
<valorie> bit of a connundrum
<valorie> I'm not sure how you would do that
<valorie> wicd "just worked" in lucid
<valorie> and in Mav, just didn't
<valorie> even with a wire
<c2tarun> valorie: still I have to give it a try because my network manager is simply freezing my system :/
<valorie> that's awful
<c2tarun> strange thing is, my network manager was working fine at night :/ it isn't working since morning
<valorie> that sounds like my freaking sound!
<valorie> I got my sound going again
<valorie> so, have you tried your network manager from a new user?
<c2tarun> valorie: nope not yet.
<valorie> that was how I got my sound going again
<valorie> :-)
<ScottK> There was a new network-manager upload yesterday.  I'd try downgrading and see if it gets better.
<c2tarun> ScottK: how can I downgrade?
<ScottK> Download the old .deb from Launchpad, copy it onto your system and then install it.
<ScottK> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<c2tarun> ScottK: will it replace the new version?
<ScottK> Yes.
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> ScottK: how can I check my current version?
<ScottK> You have wired network on the machine, right?
<c2tarun> ScottK: yup
<ScottK> Simplest way is just to upgrade.  If it doesn't offer you a newer on, then you've got the latest.
<c2tarun> ScottK: I already tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<c2tarun> its getting me nothing
<ScottK> Then you've got the newest.
<ScottK> You probably got a new one yesterday or earlier today
<c2tarun> ScottK: one more strange thing, I upgraded my system in night, but I got beta1 installed in other partition and I havent upgraded it in last few days, suddenly it also started facing this problem.
<ScottK> That is a bit odd.
<ScottK> That makes it sound more like hardware.
<c2tarun> :(
<ScottK> How else would two separate installs be affected?
<c2tarun> yup.
<c2tarun> ScottK: anyway, I can get the older versio from this link? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/network-manager
<ScottK> Yes
<c2tarun> ScottK: on running aptitude show networkmanager | grep Version I am getting "Unable to locate package networkmanager"
<ScottK> network-manager is the source package name.  You have to look and find the binary package names.
<ScottK> Good luck.
<ScottK> I need to get to sleep.
<valorie> sweet dreams, ScottK
<ScottK> Thanks.
<c2tarun> valorie: ping
<c2tarun> any one using wifi connection with kubuntu 11.04 beta2 64-bit?
<valorie> hi
<valorie> I'm still on mav
<c2tarun> valorie: I just installed mav on a separate partition and wifi is working fine here :/ (no hardware problem) I installed wicd on natty and it also freezed while connecting with wifi :/
 * c2tarun rebooting and going to natty
<valorie> that does not sound good at all
<c2tarun> valorie: great :/ now I am not even able to start natty. after the blue splash screen I am getting the blank screen :/
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> I hope you are filing bugs for this stuff
<c2tarun> nope, I was still struggling with these stuffs :/
<c2tarun> valorie: I have to write a full story for everything :/
<Mamarok> I have no working WiFi on Natty
<Mamarok> nothing detected, although it works fine with Maverick
<valorie> heh, that's just what c2tarun is reporting
<valorie> he said the same thing
<Mamarok> it shows one "Hidden network" wile it should show at least 6 unhidden ones
<Mamarok> while*
<Mamarok> I guess the scanner doesn't work
<valorie> maybe the radio doesn't get turned on
<valorie> ?
<Mamarok> well, it can show a hidden network
<Mamarok> but I will try by hand
<valorie> he tried wicd, and that didn't work either
<Mamarok> then it is most likely a missing driver, but I had that installed previously, maybe they changed soething in the kernel
<Mamarok> something*
<Mamarok> another possibility is that they already switched to iw instead of iwconfig...
<Obituary37> hi
<Mamarok> valorie: it's a kernel bug upstream, so I hope this will be backported to Natty soon enough, else we have a big regression: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/722185
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722185 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: Does not list available WLAN networks (p54)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mamarok> there already is a fix that was sent upstream
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> if c2tarun ever makes it back, I'll tell him
<valorie> I downloaded beta 2 today, but I don't think I'll be trying it for awhile
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> anyone using wifi connection with kubuntu natty beta2 64 bit
<valorie> c2tarun: let me paste you something
<valorie> [00:34] <Mamarok> valorie: it's a kernel bug upstream, so I hope this will be backported to Natty soon enough, else we have a big regression: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/722185
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722185 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: Does not list available WLAN networks (p54)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> [00:34] <ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722185 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: Does not list available WLAN networks (p54)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> [00:35] <Mamarok> there already is a fix that was sent upstream
<valorie> myriam had the same bug as you
<c2tarun> valorie: not exactly
<c2tarun> myriam's kernel is not detecting any wifi. mine is detecting but freezing on connecting.
<valorie> [23:37] <Mamarok> I have no working WiFi on Natty
<valorie> [23:38] <Mamarok> nothing detected, although it works fine with Maverick
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> you have partly the same, and partly different then
<valorie> but both sucking
<c2tarun> valorie: should I reinstall natty?
<valorie> she said it isn't fixed yet
<valorie> I think you should wait until you hear in channel that it is fixed
<valorie> that's what I would do, anyway.....
<c2tarun> valorie: sure :/
<c2tarun> valorie: do you know how I can make a partition mount automatically?
<valorie> hmm, no I don't
<valorie> but I bet some people in #kubuntu know
<valorie> or google land.....
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<valorie> oh, have you run grub-update?
<valorie> you should be able to choose, right?
<c2tarun> valorie: well grub detected natty but on opening it I am getting blank screen after splash screen.
<valorie> right, but you want mav instead then, right?
<c2tarun> valorie: actually I installed mav on separate partition and natty on separate, according to me both should work. when choosing mav from the menu its working but when choosing natty I am getting blank screen
<valorie> yeah, natty sounds totally borked
<valorie> are you doing beta2, or from dailies?
<c2tarun> valorie: beta2
<valorie> so rebuilding it won't change anything
<valorie> unless maybe logging in as a new user?
<c2tarun> valorie: I am not getting the screen on which I have to enter username and psswd :(
<valorie> have you tried holding down escape during boot, so you can get into tty?
<valorie> I guess you would have to log in as yourslef, adduser, log out
<valorie> pita
<valorie> but still worth a try, right?
 * c2tarun going trying :)
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> Anyone taking up PIM?
<shadeslayer> okay, i'll take it up then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Ubuntu should switch to using MediaWiki :P
<yofel> I doin't care what, just anything other than moinmoin
<yofel> *don't
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm .. should i upload KDE PIM to ninjas first and then to experimental or directly to experimental
<yofel> put it in ninjas and at least make sure it installs right first I would say
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<c2tarun> are you using a wifi connection?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: natty 64bit?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> c2tarun: what kind of card, and what's the syslog output when connecting?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it seems ... i've lost the email you sent me with the keys signed
<c2tarun> yofel: dont know :( I am not on natty, even I am not able to start natty. 
<yofel> o.O
<c2tarun> whenever natty is trying to connect to wifi connection system freezes :/
<c2tarun> then I installed mav
<shadeslayer> oh my
<c2tarun> and now when I am starting natty after blue splash screen I am getting black screen and no password required dialod
<c2tarun> and now when I am starting natty after blue splash screen I am getting black screen and no password required dialog
<c2tarun> maverick and natty are on separate partitions
<c2tarun> shadeslayer, yofel: ^^ can you guys tell what is happening?
<yofel> if you hold the notebook against the light and still see something on the screen then the backlight is only turned off - file a bug against the kernel I think and try an older one
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: what do you get?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: oh .. the screen brightness is 0 ?
<c2tarun> yofel: if we run only sudo shutdown 0 and no -h we get same type of black screen.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^^
<yofel> no idea thne
<yofel> *then
<c2tarun> :/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: do you get a TTY or something?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: not since morning but yesterday I got it few times. My network-manager started troubling me since morning
<shadeslayer> what was the last thing you did before the problem occured?
<shadeslayer> upgrades etc 
<c2tarun> I was told that latest version of network-manager is added yesterday and that might creating problem. But I got beta1 on separate partition and it also started giving same problem.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: then I removed network-manager and installed wicd and then again the same problem.
<c2tarun> wicd also freezing while connecting to wifi network.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lolz : gpg: BAD signature from "Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com>"
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: what card?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: : sorry I got disconnected.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: what card?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: Broadcom
<shadeslayer> bleh
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry :/
<c2tarun> what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: broadcom cards are sucky
<shadeslayer> drivers are not very good atm
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: they are embeded in my laptop, I cant get them changed :( any solution?
<shadeslayer> only workaround is the STA Driver i believe
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually in lucid and mav I have to install broadcom sta drivers, but natty first detected my wifi automatically.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: but now its creating problem
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: so you can't even get into a tty in natty?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> it is so flipping hot here
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon, India
 * shadeslayer kicks kubotu
<c2tarun> :) kubotu can't change the weather. and its unlickly to change before next 3-4 months 
<shadeslayer> bah ... weather module is blacklisted
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I think I am facing this bug 734008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734008 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu natty freezes when connecting to wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734008
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: no idea, i've never had to deal with such stuff
<shadeslayer> <3 Intel
<c2tarun> :( guess I have to stick to maverick till then
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'm pondering on adding dblatex to kdepim
<shadeslayer> refer : http://paste.kde.org/12622
<yofel> I don't see a problem with that, it's in main after all
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's why i needed another opinion :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw unpacking stuff on your thinkpad is lightning fast ... does it have a SSD or something?
<yofel> my server? no
<yofel> blame the disk cache I would say
<shadeslayer> yeah .. then how does it take so little time to unpack stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: no .. *unpacking* archives
<shadeslayer> yofel: tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   rw,size=8G  0   0 << that's the reason i think
<shadeslayer> or rather : tmpfs   /var/cache/pbuilder/build    tmpfs   rw,size=7G  0   0
<yofel> ah yeah, *that* would be a reason ^^
<shadeslayer> any improvements on mounting /tmp into the RAM?
<shadeslayer> and is that line all i need to mount my /tmp into my pc's RAM?
<shadeslayer> yofel: how about .. in neonmake, mount the build dir to tmpfs to speed stuff up?
<yofel> shadeslayer: see my fstab for the line, but I mount /tmp as tmpfs out of habit usually, except on my SSD, there it's to prevent nonsense writes to the card
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how to manually mount each and every build dir ( before it starts building ) ?
<yofel> and neonmake.... a) you need sudo for mount b) I can't think of a reliable way to make sure there is enough space there. As some users actually don't use swap
<shadeslayer> really? can't i just mount a certain folder on my drive to the RAM without sudo?
<yofel> mount tells me it needs sudo, you can mount stuff as a user if there's a fstab line with the user option in it
<shadeslayer> ah .. hmm 
<yofel> well, manual mount would be:
<yofel> sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs tmp/
<yofel> or sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=8G tmp/
<yofel> so, while tmpfs makes sense for pbuilder as it needs to install a ton of stuff, the disk I/O for usual builds isn't that high, so I don't see the sense in doing that
<shadeslayer> oh .. 
<jussi> shadeslayer: study! ;P
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> exams are over :P
<bambee> Are there cmake macros to install .conf and .policy files for dbus ?
<bambee> (I should probably ask on #kde-devel...)
<c2tarun> bambee: hi :)
<bambee> hi
<c2tarun> there is still no work around?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: well.. i just finished PIM ... so that's out of the question :P
<shadeslayer> fix bugs
<shadeslayer> :D
<c2tarun> shadeslayer:  :) yeah you are always very fast.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: no.. PIM was released to kde packager more than a week back
<shadeslayer> i just got around to doing it
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well I am not on kde packagers list :/ so I didn't got the mail
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: file a sysadmin bug report and tell them you package stuff for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> bug report would go in bugs.kde.org
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I did that. Riddell commented that he want that list reserved for kubuntu-members.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> didn't know that
<c2tarun> :/
<shadeslayer> *sigh* ... docbook stuff
<c2tarun> If I add any repository by sudo add-apt-repository. why cant I see it in sources.list?
<c2tarun> on this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages page there are many packages with newer versions available written in from of their name. what does it mean?
<jussi> does anyone know if the natty usb creator got fixed? 
<c2tarun> jussi: if you mean startup disk creator than I used it in morning.
<c2tarun> it was working then
<jussi> ok :)
<shadeslayer> markey: poke
<shadeslayer> markey: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=117&t=73999 >> still not fixed :(
<ryanakca> Any ideas on what I should do with the kobby/libqinfinity packages? Upstream hasn't commited anything in over a year, my bug-fixes merge request has been untouched for a year this Monday, Kobby and libqinfinity are broken in Debian because libqinfinity-0.4 was replaced with libqinfinity-0.5. Prod upstream and if unsuccessful, get rid of them?
<ScottK> That or become upstream.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, thanks
 * shadeslayer has a headache from all the pyth0rn he just learn
<shadeslayer> *learnt
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: if I want to install previous version of network manager of natty do I have to get all the debs from this page? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2428088
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: is there any way I can you apt-get?
<shadeslayer> you can force a version with apt
<shadeslayer> see the man page of apt
<shadeslayer> or google :)
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I am getting this error "E: Version '0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2' for 'network-manager' was not found
<c2tarun> "
<c2tarun> am I supplying the correct version?
<shadeslayer> i have 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> looks about right
<shadeslayer> oh .. i have a older network manager
<shadeslayer> maybe i should stay off upgrading then :P
<c2tarun> what is your version?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/12706/ should I remove ~git.20110319t175609.d14809b from the version number?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<c2tarun> sure
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: interesting
<shadeslayer> i'm stuck with the new n-m too
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: n-m?
<shadeslayer> network manager
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well If you are stuck then how are you chatting :| your system should freeze I guess.
<c2tarun> or do you have 2 systems
<shadeslayer> well.. i haven't restarted yet
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2 was working for you?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I guess so, because I installed many applications like qtcreator, eclipse and many more around 4am.
<c2tarun> when I woke up at 9 I dont exactly remember I updated or not.
<c2tarun> is there any update log or something?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: apt-get changelog network-manager
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I mean is there any log that can tell me whether I updated my system or not :/
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: /var/log/apt/history.log
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594923/
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well I slept at line 48 and after that I cant see anything that is updating my network manager. :/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: line 36
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: oh... crap :/
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: according to log, this version number 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2 should solve my problem
<c2tarun> and apt-get is not able to get that version number, great :)
<c2tarun> any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> yeah one sec
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: amd64?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: nope intel core i3 64-bit
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: and do you have network-manager installed right now?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: same thing
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yes I am using wicd
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<c2tarun> hmm.
<c2tarun> I think ubottu needs update
<c2tarun> :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's a full distro downgrade.  In most cases downgrading packages should work.
<shadeslayer> yeah i'm reading the wiki page
<shadeslayer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<ScottK> c2tarun: No, that's accurate for what it's talking about
<c2tarun> ScottK: got it, but why is apt-get not able to find the version, even when I copied it from LP page?
<ScottK> Because apt-get doesn't install local packages from .debs.  Usd dpkg like I said yesterday.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no but it should download the older package no?
<shadeslayer> i've done it before.. can't remember
<c2tarun> ScottK: but man-page of apt-get says that we can install any version if stated properly
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: showpkg says the older version is no more
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well it should be somewhere, in some ppa or anything.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you need to manually download the debs from launchpadlibrarian
<c2tarun> crap ....
<shadeslayer> now i'm scared to reboot my pc
 * c2tarun downloading
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: dont
<shadeslayer> well .. lets see
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: wait let me try it first
<shadeslayer> i'll just finish off some work and then reboot
<c2tarun> sure
 * c2tarun rebooting, I'll be right back
<c2tarun> hell, what is wrong with my natty :( I am again getting that black screen.+ when I am trying to start in recovery mode my system is freezing on checking battery status :(
<c2tarun> what is wrong?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<c2tarun> I am on maverick right now.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: a bit busy right now, will talk in 40 minutes after getting my code reviewed :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sure :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: please ping me when you come back.
<shadeslayer> sure
<afiestas> Riddell: apachelogger and other people going to UDS ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<afiestas> apachelogger: I'm going to send the booking email to the agency, question: Are you going to stay more to visit the city?
<apachelogger> not sure yet, if anything I'd arrive earlier
<apachelogger> it looks like I will be leaving on wednesday
<afiestas> oh, too bad :/
 * c2tarun reinstalled beta2 and vowed not to upgrade without asking :/
<shadeslayer> afiestas: oi
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wrote pyth0rn code
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmR6ozpksGY
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/12734/
<afiestas> is possible to update the bluedevil package to 1.1 final?
<afiestas> it contains a few huge fixes on "Sharing files"
<afiestas> that would be like to have in the final iso
<shadeslayer> afiestas: bugfixes?
<shadeslayer> any new features?
<afiestas> shadeslayer: nope
<afiestas> the current package is kinda a "BlueDevil beta", so no
<afiestas> no new features have been add
<shadeslayer> okay, i'm not entirely sure if it would go in, but having no new features is considered a huge plus
<afiestas> shadeslayer: where can I push for it a little bit?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: file a FFe :)
<afiestas> FFe?
<shadeslayer> Feature Freeze Exception 
 * afiestas has to learn (K)Ubuntu procedements :/
<yofel> erm, you only need a ffe for new features?
<afiestas> the current package is a git snapshot, update to latest git would be possible?
<shadeslayer> yofel: aren't new uploads to the archive now locked?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice
<yofel> they are, but I'm not sure you need a FFE for that, asking someone from the release team would be a good idea
<shadeslayer> best idea ^
<afiestas> sorry to be late as always guys, I had a terribly busy week at work :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still doesn't work properly 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Says [Paused] when the song is playing and vice versa
<yofel> hm... I wanted to mess around with dbus too over the weekend, something for tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah well
<apachelogger> dbus in pyth0rn is a gigantic pain in the arse
<apparle> I want to upgrade to natty from 10.10. Is there any command line method to do it, maybe a script like kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade?
<apachelogger> do-release-upgrade
<apparle> apachelogger: that's it, any other changes to repos or anything?
<ScottK> apparle: It will take care of that for you.
<ScottK> You'll need -d to upgrade to the development release.
<ScottK> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<apparle> how long does it take for Calculating changes. It is stuck. Is there anyway I can make the upgrade download everything needed and then perform actual upgrade later
<rbelem> ScottK, GrueMaster, Riddell, i just made a small script in python to create the "/etc/default/nodm"
<rbelem> http://paste.kde.org/12743/
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<GrueMaster> rbelem: Looks good.  Are you going to run this as an oem-config postinst hook?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm .. sorted :P
<yofel> :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: and that could not have been done in sh? :S
<rbelem> GrueMaster, yup :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, do we really need plasma-desktop.desktop to be installed in /usr/share/autostart?
<ScottK> Is something pulling plasma-desktop into mobile?
<shadeslayer> get this
<shadeslayer> i'm seeing lag on DBus
<shadeslayer> ( using pyth0rn ofcourse )
<ScottK> There's some magic in the kdm postinst to figure out which one to install.  Maybe it needs extending.
<rbelem> ScottK, if plasma-desktop is installed it will run even if KDEDIRS is set correctly
<ScottK> Look at what's in the kdm postinst and see if you can extend it.
<rbelem> ScottK, and we need to move plasma-desktop.desktop somewhere else
<rbelem> plasma-desktop: /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... how to do that in sh? :-) i'm much familiar with sh :'(
 * yofel never used configobj - what does config['NODM_ENABLED'] = 'true' do? set a default value?
<rbelem> yofel, it sets to the key 'NODM_ENABLED' the string value true :-)
<rbelem> yofel, it is much better than ConfigParser
<yofel> ah wait, I misunderstood the code... you're *creating* the config file there...
<rbelem> yofel, yup
<bambee> a dbus/polkit guru around ?
<yofel> wth, I can't enable desktop effects on my eeePC (intel 945GME) in natty o.O
<rbelem> ScottK, is there bzr repos for kubuntu-mobile-default-settings?
<rbelem> just found
<yofel> ScottK: do you know if we're going to get the patch from kde bug 270942 in for natty?
<ubottu> KDE bug 270942 in compositing "Direct Rendering is wrongfully disabled on Intel graphics since mesa 7 10 1" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270942
<ScottK> yofel: Let's ask.  Meet me in #ubuntu-x
<ScottK> Now we wait and see.
 * nixternal does a little dance - intel + desktop effects worked out of the box with new natty install :)
<yofel> lucky you, here I was wondering why kwin simply refused to enable them until I noticed that glxinfo says direct rendering: yes and kwin said no, then went digging through bugzilla
<nixternal> though I think opengl might be the reason for slowness on some things, so i need to switch over to xrender to see if that is faster. i have wgt golf game in chrome, and it is slow as hell in natty where it was perfect in maverick. difference i can see is natty is using opengl whereas I was using xrender in mav
<nixternal> i want to give a couple of days first to make sure it isn't wgt golf acting up
 * yofel waits for his mesa build to finish in the meanwhile...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-17
<rbelem> ScottK, just pushed the changes https://code.launchpad.net/~rbelem/ubuntu/natty/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/plasma-mobile-patches
<rbelem> GrueMaster, ^
<rbelem> ow i found one corner case
<rbelem> the live user is 999
<rbelem> and i was planing to not install another /etc/default/nodm
<rbelem> i think the solution is to install our /etc/default/nodm
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know if is there a way to know that a package is being installed in a live image?
<rbelem> ScottK, cos i could set the NODM_USER to ubuntu in the postinst script if the target installation is a live image and if nodm is already installed
<yofel> hm, now I indeed have compositing back on my eeePC but unless I disable a couple of effects kwin is so slow that it immediately disables itself unless I disable the functionality checks
<yofel> xrender works ok, and disabling all effects that don't work in xrender makes opengl work fine again too
 * yofel will talk to martin about that
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck and Riddell: I have fixed the documentation in bzr. I will build a package and upload shortly, as long as there isn't a freeze on that prevents me of course
 * nixternal has to admit, that was a bit of fun getting the docs to build again
<rbelem> apachelogger, i rewrote in sh
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://paste.kde.org/12753/
<rbelem> apachelogger, is it ok?
<rbelem> hi GrueMaster
<rbelem> GrueMaster, could you test lp:~rbelem/ubuntu/natty/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/plasma-mobile-patches when you had time?
<rbelem> i'm going to sleep
<rbelem> night all
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hey your network-manager working fine?
<nixternal> is there a new way to sign packages or something? I just dput kubuntu-docs and it is telling me that Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times
<maco> did you maybe -uc -us when you debuild -S'd?
<maco> debsign should work for after-the-fact...
<nixternal> just my regular 'debuild -S -sa' and even tried just 'debuild -S'
<nixternal> well the changes file is signed correctly, dput even tells me so
<nixternal> Checking signature on .changes
<nixternal> gpg: Signature made Sat 16 Apr 2011 10:00:23 PM CDT using RSA key ID D8C44738
<nixternal> gpg: Good signature from "Richard A. Johnson 
<c2tarun> I tried to activate explosion desktop effect but I got an error that it cannot be activated. why so?
<valorie> did it use to work in Mav?
<valorie> someone was complaining that 4.6.2 effects are not good
<valorie> they are excellent for me with Raster
<valorie> but that's Mav.....
<c2tarun> valorie: I am on natty :/ and natty has 4.6.1 :(
<valorie> interesting!
<valorie> I have 4.6.2!
<valorie> weird!
<c2tarun> valorie: and after the problem I faced with network-manager last night, I am not willing to upgrade for another week :)
<valorie> I hear you
<valorie> me either!
<valorie> I think I'll wait until release
<c2tarun> :)
<valorie> although I did get the beta ISOs
<valorie> so I might make a live USB
<valorie> and try
<valorie> did you do that first?
<valorie> actually, you ran lots of Natty vms, didn't you
<valorie> so this all might have been a surprise.
<c2tarun> valorie: I tried with beta2 iso, the version of n-m in iso is working fine, but the new version in repo is creating lots of problem.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> good to know
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> rbelem: looks good to me :)
<debfx> currently power management is so broken
<debfx> not even dragon player inhibits turning the screen off
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: your n-m working?
<shadeslayer>  yrp
<shadeslayer> *yep
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: so I am the only one who got stuck :/
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<c2tarun> hmm...
<Mamarok> and here we are again: Nepomuk is going wild on Natty, it uses 100% CPU and completely freezes the system. Strigi was already disabled, so it is really a Nepomuk problem
<c2tarun> Mamarok: I also get this nepomuk crash error sometime but my  system doesn't freeze, what is nepomuk?
<Mamarok> c2tarun: Nepomuk is the semantic desktop tool: http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk
<c2tarun> If I somehow backup my root partition than on restoring will I get all my installed applications back or not? My home folder is in separate partition so no need of backing it up.
<Mamarok> why backing up a root partition, except for the system configuration folders? You can easily and faster reinstall the applications, just make a list of the installed ones
<Mamarok> there is a tool that allows to get a list of the installed software packages than cna then be retrieved to reinstall thinks, let me check
<Mamarok> can*
<Mamarok> right
<c2tarun> If I somehow backup my root partition than on restoring will I get all my installed applications back or not? My home folder is in separate partition so no need of backing it up.
<ScottK> nixternal: The dput thing is a LP bug.  The package still gets uploaded when you get that error, so don't sweat it.
<c2tarun> anybody used kbackup?
<ScottK> Look who the Debian maintainer for the package is.
<c2tarun> I am trying to make backup or my root partition by tar cjpf and it is halted at /proc/kcore. is this /proc/kcore very big file?
<ScottK> Don't try to backup /proc
<ScottK> Or /dev
<c2tarun> ScottK: why so?
<ScottK> Because they aren't normal files.  They are part of the system state.
<c2tarun> ScottK: so in case of system crash is it possible to restore everything without these files in backup?
<c2tarun> I mean a restore which includes all the applications that in installed?
<ScottK> Yes.
<c2tarun> ScottK: so in case of system crash I just extract the tarball onto a drive and it will restore my whole system, how will I get dev and proc then? do I have to create these folder manually?
<ScottK> Those are created when you install/boot the system.
<c2tarun> ScottK: ok, so extracting and then installing grub will create these folders?
<ScottK> It's more complicated than that.
<ScottK> You should really concentrate on backing up your data/configuration information and plan on reinstalling.
<ScottK> You can use dpgk --get-selections to get a list of installed pacakges.
<c2tarun> ScottK: actually I have slow internet connection, so reinstalling every application normally takes whole night or more.
<c2tarun> ScottK: is it possible to backup my root folder in such a way that I can restore my system into the state in which it is now?
<ScottK> Probably.  I've never tried it.
<c2tarun> :(
<c2tarun> anybody here ever backed up root partition completely?
<jussi> !info dd | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: Package dd does not exist in maverick
<jussi> oh, not a package
<c2tarun> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<jussi> anyway, dd is what I would use - probably best to ask in #kubuntu for support though
<jussi> c2tarun: you can: man dd
<c2tarun> jussi: what is dd?
<c2tarun> ohh..
 * afiestas just reinstalled kubuntu natty with a fresh beta2
 * afiestas notices libbluedevil is 1.8.1 while bluedevil is 1.1, libbluedevil should be 1.9
<debfx> afiestas: what's new in 1.9?
<debfx> and where can I download it?
<afiestas> debfx: a few new methods used by bluedevil 1.1 so we don't freeze the interface in a few places
<afiestas> debfx: I'm sure a tarbal is somewhere download.kde.org, but I don't know where
<afiestas> you can grab the git tag though
<debfx> ah yes, it's in unstable/libbluedevil
<debfx> hm "unstable" ;)
<afiestas> debfx: it is on unstable because it is a playground project
<afiestas> but the release is considered stable by upstream 
<debfx> hm ok, we are rather close to the release though
<afiestas> debfx: I know :/ I had some personal matters to attend so I couldn't test kubuntu builds before
<afiestas> in fact, both libbluedevil and bluedevil should be updated, libbluedevil to 1.9 and bluedevil to 1.1 
<debfx> ScottK: k-d-s with a kubuntu blue grub background is in the queue
<bambee> userconfig no longer runs as root :)
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.
<c2tarun> Gimp is crashing in kubuntu is there any alternative of gimp?
<c2tarun> is there anyway I can upgrade these packages dpkg, libattr1, libgtk2.0-common, libpam-modules, libpam-modules-bin, libpam0g, shared-mime-info without upgrading my network-manager?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> Oh goody.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Care to do some training?
<nixternal> can't right now, bike ride in a few :)
<nixternal> what kind of training were you looking for?
<DarkwingDuck> The next step in the docs process.
<DarkwingDuck> But, if you are going to be riding I'll wait till you have time.
<nixternal> wait a few days before release, download the translations from LP, incorporate them, and repackage :)
<DarkwingDuck> that's what I'm refering to. I'll catch you when you have time. 
 * nixternal adds 'document documentation process' to his todo list
<nixternal> though, to be honest, i really want to streamline everything in the next cycle
<nixternal> kde did it upstream, and that's why are docs were broken. 
<DarkwingDuck> Okay. we'll work on that... maybe I can learn by helping.
<nixternal> refreshing myself on xsl stylesheets last night was not fun. actually it was a little fun, but annoying at the same time
<DarkwingDuck> Seeing that you taught me doc work so well.
<nixternal> pfft, i didn't teach you a damn thing, you already knew the stuff coming in
<DarkwingDuck> Heh! i knew a little about Docbook but, that's about it.
<DarkwingDuck> You gave me the crash course on everything.
<DarkwingDuck> I know nothing about packaging
<nixternal> alrighty, gotta go scarf down a PB&J, a bannana, and a can of coke
<DarkwingDuck> and that packaging guide... forgive my bluntness but, I don't want to know all 9 ways to do things.
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> I want to learn one at a time not all 9 at once.
<nixternal> i will be back in probably 5 hours, maybe less depending on how long i can do 50 miles today
<nixternal> shooting for 3 hours, but that depends on how many red lights i hit
<DarkwingDuck> Okay... when/if you have time shoot me a text.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be watching hockey all night.
<ScottK> debfx: Looks greaqt.  Thanks again.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-09
<ronnoc> Daskreech: For an organization the size of Mozilla, it would seem like not to much to ask to provide a kde-optimized version of Firefox instead of leaving it up to the various downstreams to deal with. 
<ronnoc> Does that sound un-reasonable?
<Daskreech> ronnoc: You presume that they care about Linux at all much less one subset of people on it
<ronnoc> Daskreech: hmmm. Interesting perspective. I'd like to think that wasn't true, but there's likely some truth to it. 
<Daskreech> Why would they care about Linux?
<Daskreech>  Firefox is a Windows program
<Daskreech> For almost all intents it's the engine that runs Mozilla and they almost by extension care more about the Windows Landscape than they do anything on Linux
<ronnoc> Daskreech: I would think they would care about "users" and not solely "platforms". The necessary tweaks aren't much as far as I can tell. I agree they would care about Windows more, of course. 
<Daskreech> ronnoc: Users are not equal
<Daskreech> And they care about platforms a great dea;. The most important one of course is the Web platform
<Daskreech> For the most part that has support in many other platforms but very few actually pose a threat to Web
<Daskreech> KDE is in a fairly good position (as is all of Linux) to embrace the standards and openess of the Web. Windows is the "other" that poses the greatest threat to the Web and thas's where they focus
<Daskreech> They will rewrite the core within a month to get onto Windows 8. They will not take on patches that will slow down the efforts on where they focus
<ronnoc> Daskreech: interesting. At the end of the day I can't complain too much. They are one of those "gateway" apps that do draw people to open source. 
<Daskreech> And they did that by attacking IE on it's own ground. It's where they have the most leverage and in reality can do the most good
<Daskreech> Having KDE integration is nice. I've no doubt they do not oppose it but they will not pursue it if it hampers where they can be effective
<ronnoc> Daskreech: well said 
<ronnoc> The only counter point to that is that having happy campers be your champions is a very good thing in a market as competitive as the web browser one. 
<ronnoc> But that's secondary to your point
<Darxus> 10:00PM < Darxus> Any idea if Qt5 will make Ubuntu 12.10?
<Darxus> 10:01PM < thiago> we want to release by end of june
<Darxus> I guess this channel is more appropriate for the question, is that likely ot make Ubuntu / Kubuntu 12.10?
<Daskreech> ronnoc: That's why they outsource as much of the work as possible. Extensions, themes etc. It's something that KDE really should do more of 
<Daskreech> It has a decent framework but needs to build a secondary community around that instead of core development
<JontheEchidna> Darxus: It hasn't really been discussed. You'll see more discussion irt Qt5 at UDS: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<Darxus> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Does Kubuntu maintain Qt? that doesn't seem to jive 
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: Currently it's kind of in a three-way with Debian Qt-KDE, us, and the Ubuntu Desktop Team
<JontheEchidna> (kinky)
<Darxus> Ah good, qt5 is listed.  Prominently even.
<Daskreech> I suppose that makese sense
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Ha ah :)
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Need to get Qt into Ubuntu Server ;-)
<Darxus> Daskreech: I ended up here because the libqt4-dev package lists:  Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Daskreech> Darxus: welcome ;)
<Darxus> My interest is entirely wayland support.  And qt5 supports wayland.
<Daskreech> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !find wayland precise
<ubottu> Found: libwayland-dev, libwayland0, libwayland0-dbg
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<Darxus> Not familiar with wayland?
<ScottK> There's been packages in the last few Ubuntu releases:
<ScottK>  wayland | 0.1~git20110214.e4762a6a-0ubuntu1 | natty/universe | source, amd64, armel, i386, powerpc
<ScottK>    wayland | 0.1.0~0.2-0ubuntu3 |       oneiric | source
<ScottK>    wayland | 0.85.0-1ubuntu2 |       precise | source
<Daskreech> but ubottu doesn't know it?
<Daskreech> Darxus: Quite familiar 
<Darxus> Cool.
<micahg> Daskreech: no binaries in oneiric
<micahg> or rather no "wayland" binary
<Daskreech> micahg: Ah Source paackages
<Daskreech>  cAn ubottu list those?
<micahg> idk
<Daskreech> ScottK: where are you pulling that from?
<ronnoc> Daskreech: I imagine at the end of the day, if it bothers someone that much, they just use Chrome / Chromium
<ScottK> Daskreech: rmadison
<ScottK> rmadison [packagename] (can be source or binary)
<Daskreech> ScottK: ok. I did a search on the p.u.c for it
<ScottK> That should work too.
<Riddell> good morning
<Daskreech> Kood morning
<Riddell> debfx: I was going to add the fix to qt for calligra compile but I see you've got there first so I'll upload that now
<Riddell> everyone is on holiday today!
<Riddell> why does nobody else take the same holidays as me? :)
<nigelb> Riddell: haha.
<nigelb> If it makes you feel any better. I worked through the entire weekend.
<Riddell> ah I should have remembered my cultural bias, only everyone in non-calvinistic-christendom is on holiday
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks for doing release team on friday
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | KDE SC 4.8.2: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | package: kde telepathy, plasma NM 0.9.0 http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.co
<Riddell> hmm, topic too long
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, plasma NM 0.9.0 http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.co, Calligra 2.4.0
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, plasma NM 0.9.0 http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.co, Calligra 2.4.0, 4.8.2 l10n
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, 4.8.2 l10n
 * Riddell onto calligra and uploaded NM
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like there's a U/I change in the NM upload in knmserviceprefs.kcfg.  I'm going to go ahead and accept it, but please check if we happen to cover that in the docs anywhere.
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm quite happy with kmail/akonadi/mysql ,now that I did a clean install to both / and /home ..all seems to work well so far , so i'll stop bad mouthing akonadi etc ...glad to have kmail back :)
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes I get the impression most of the problems are on upgrades not new installs
<yofel> +1
<BluesKaj> Riddell, teah , I finally concluded my set up was at fault and the config file errros from mysql and akondi finally convinced me to clean up the mess 
 * ScottK upgrades the main laptop to precise ...
<BluesKaj> ScottK, precise seems pretty stable right now 
 * ScottK hopes so.
<ScottK> It's been fine in my netbook.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, you might need to run an upgrade on bootup ... I had a problem yesterday with a partial upgrade that didn't show until i booted up in the morning 
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Seems to have worked.
<Riddell> precisely
<ScottK> BTW, I was able to upgrade my oneiric kmail to precise.  It took a slight bit of configuration fiddling, but it seems to have survived.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, cool , my probs with kmail went all the way back to 9.10 or was it 9.04 when kde4 arrived ?
<ScottK> I was never able to get an upgrade to oneiric to work, so I'd started ~over there.
<ScottK> Hey, the little pop-ups in LO are no longer all black.
<snele> ScottK: yes it is fixed :) It is fixed in oneiric too with LO from ppa :)
<yofel> ScottK: from my experience upgrades for kmail2 are fine (i.e. kdepim 4.6+). The only thing that ends in a mess usually is the migration from kmail1
<yofel> I did some test upgrades from lucid, and the migration itself seems to work, but akonadi ends up misconfigured pretty often
<yofel> which reminds me of bug 923189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923189 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails if backend is switched because of dependencies" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923189
<yofel> anyone against me making the mysql backend a hard dependency? (i.e. throwing the alternate dep on the other 2 out)
<Riddell> other 2?
<Riddell> sqlite?  what else?
<yofel> it's currently depending on mysql | sqlite | postgres
<ScottK> postgresql
<Riddell> ah yeah, go ahead
<yofel> and if there's even a slight dependency problem with mysql I've seen apt installing sqlite and throwing mysql out. That in turn breaks akonadi as you need to switch the backend by hand in the config
<Riddell> ug
<BluesKaj> that damn muon is still buggy in 11.10
<Riddell> best not to slag off programmes to their developers
<Riddell> GirlyGirl, DWonderly: what's the status of the docs package again>
<GirlyGirl> GirlyGirl: Docs package?? what do you mean
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: I think you have mistaken me for someone else. I'm not doing any work on Kubuntu. No time for that at present. Did you mean "littlegirl" who is working on documentation?
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: well DWonderly was going to package the kubuntu docs so we actually have it on the CD
<Riddell> oh yes, good point
<Riddell> my mistake GirlyGirl 
<Riddell> must be time to give up for the day, I'll just backport calligra, should be a 5 minute job right?
<Riddell> calligra needs qt of course...
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi] Philip Muškovac * 43 * debian/ (changelog control) make akonadi-server require the mysql backend. It's the only one really supported upstream and as the default backend has to be installed. (LP: #923189)
<debfx> Riddell: the kubuntu-active package has zero dependencies
<Riddell> debfx: oh foo, that's a common issue, easily fixed
<Riddell> something to do with seed name being active and family being -active
<rbelem> heya Riddell 
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, would you take a look in the kde-workscape pkg that is in ninjas?
<rbelem> :-)
<DWonderly> Riddell: You want the just english version packaged?
<Riddell> rbelem: yeah although I don't know if I'll have the energy today, but else tomorrow
<Riddell> DWonderly: I do think that would be safest
<DWonderly> Riddell: Okay, I'll package them tonight and toss them in my PPA
<DWonderly> Riddell: and I'll toss you the link for it.
<DWonderly> Or, unless you want me to upload it somewhere....
<Riddell> anywhere I can get hold of it to check and upload to ubuntu would be great
<DWonderly> Riddell: My ssh key is in my LP
<DWonderly> Riddell: I'll get that today.
<Riddell> ?  why do I want your ssh key
<DWonderly> Like I said, if you had a place you wanted me to upload. 
<DWonderly> But the ppa works.
<DWonderly> Riddell: Oh, I got aproved for a devel account with KDE.
<Riddell> DWonderly: what are you going to do with it?
<DWonderly> Riddell: Upstream Docs...
<Riddell> now there's a big task
<DWonderly> It's part of my big plan that I'm building for UDS.
<Riddell> gosh, people with big plans
<Riddell> if you need sessions mind and add them to the wiki page
<DWonderly> I will.
<DWonderly> I'm doing one and I think one of the nights I'm going to host a web-workgroup 
<DWonderly> It's a change but, it will be less work for kubuntu in the long run.
<yofel> Riddell, rbelem: I'll take a look at workspace, some of the dependencies for kde-workspace-dev aren't right (it's held back here)
<DWonderly> Riddell: Did you ever hear back on the copyright stuff?
<Riddell> yofel: oh cool
<Riddell> DWonderly: copyright stuff?
<Riddell> do you mean trademark?
<DWonderly> Yeah...
<DWonderly> My bad... :D
<Riddell> the guy I was pointed to got back to me asking for more information
<Riddell> so I gave a few more examples
<ScottK> yofel: Can you just use ${allLibraries}?
<yofel> ScottK: maybe, iirc we dropped that because of GLES, I'll check
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> afiestas: your webaccounts package isn't building?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope
<afiestas> I have to create a new repo with the debain folder, and merge it in the recipe
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> do ask if you need help
<afiestas> Riddell: tomorrow morning? :p
<Riddell> hmm maybe
<yofel> just ask, there's several people in here with recipe experience
<yofel> rbelem: why did you add seperate package for the libraries again? to save space?
<yofel> *packages
<rbelem> yofel, because of differences between kwin and kwinactive libs
<rbelem> and to save space
<rbelem> thanks yofel 
<yofel> rbelem: and there's no problem with having  the normal, gles and active libs installed at the same time?
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/454484/  I don't have a clue what this is about
<BluesKaj> neural networks ...  creating cyborg bots or some such ?
 * yofel wouldn't be surprised if a bot wrote that - using a neural network ^^
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> hi toscalix 
<toscalix> hi
 * Riddell out
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-10
<BarkingFish> Morning ScottK!  Thanks for getting back to me on that kpackagekit bug - I was pretty sure by now that very very few people would be using it.  1204 is going to be LTS, and I'd imagine most people have probably applied updates to natty by now, which nuked kpackagekit :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Right, but apper is just kpackagekit renamed, so it should be checked to see if it still has the bug.
<BarkingFish> I was told it wasn't anymore, something about it not using packagekit or something - remember when I was moaning like hell about kpackagekit being taken out last year?
<BarkingFish> Daniel told me apper wasn't kpackagekit :P
<yofel> well, it's kpackagekit's successor and uses packagekit
<yofel> and at least to me it didn't look all that different
<ScottK> It definitely uses packagekit.
<rbelem> yofel, i think it is ok to have both installed at the same time
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, 4.8.2 l10n, akonadi 1.7.2, soprano 2.7.5, rekonq 0.9.1
<Riddell> thanks Daskreech 
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
<Riddell> I'm onto kde telepathy and still doing calligra for a backport 
<debfx> let's see if I still know how to prepare kde-l10n packages
<Riddell> debfx: handy script in kubuntu-dev-tools n'est pas?
<debfx> I think it's all in the kde-l10n-common branch
<Riddell> oh could be
<Riddell> "davmor2 extended their membership"  yay davmor2 still loves us!
<davmor2> Riddell: indeed,  I have a play about half way through the release and post release and report any bugs I notice :)
<peace> rbelem: ping
<Riddell> yofel: did you get kde-workspace up?
<yofel> I fixed a few things, someone else please re-review that
<Riddell> ug random new qt build failure https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/3394590/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.qt4-x11_4%3A4.8.1-0ubuntu2%7Eoneiric1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> qt4-qmake no such file
<Riddell> don't think I've seen that before
<shadeslayer> Riddell: coming to akademy?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: apachelogger Mamarok markey ^
<markey> yeah I think I will come
<markey> but I haven't booked anything so far
<shadeslayer> same here ....
<markey> apachelogger also said he'd like to attend
<Mamarok> markey: did you send a mail to the board for sponsoring?
<markey> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how many days will it take me to cover essential stuff in Scotland? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm planning to come to Scotland for touristy stuff :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ulysses> What must be done to make the K3b quicklist for Unity translatable? See bug #977948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977948 in Ubuntu Translations "quicklist of k3b can't be translated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977948
<debfx> ulysses: push the changes upstream and make sure that the kde l10n infrastructure can handle desktop actions
<ulysses> debfx: thanks
<ulysses> Next question: Calligra was updated to 2.4.0 in Precise, but the calligra-l10n-* packages are from 2.3.92, and none of them contains the actual translation, just the translation of documentation
<debfx> ulysses: the actual translations are supposed to be in language-pack-kde-LANG or language-pack-kde-LANG-base
<Riddell> I'll do the calligra-l10n bits today
<Riddell> but that'll end up in language-packs as debfx says
<debfx> Riddell: have you pinged dpm to include the calligra templates in our language packs?
<Riddell> debfx: hmm no
<Riddell> dpm: ping
<ulysses> debfx: a patch was sent to upstream for K3b, but no changes yet: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296091
<ubottu> KDE bug 296091 in general "[PATCH] Add quicklist items" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed: ]
<debfx> ulysses: ok, though reviewboard is usually a better place to submit patches
<dpm> debfx, Riddell, hey, how can I help with those templates?
<Riddell> dpm: are they in the language packs?
<dpm> I don't know, is the source package in main and are the translations + templates uploaded as part of kde-l10n-*?
<debfx> dpm: these templates should be put into the kde language packs: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra-l10n/+imports
<dpm> debfx, the source package should create a .pot template during build, right now there is none, which is why the translations are blocked in the imports queue:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra-l10n/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, 4.8.2 l10n, akonadi 1.7.2, soprano 2.7.5, rekonq 0.9.1
<debfx> dpm, Riddell: so I guess calligra needs to create the .pot templates as calligra-l10n just contains the .po translation files
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I wonder what we did before with koffice
<shadeslayer> yay, pbuilder-dist is working on the arm box again
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: kde telepathy, akonadi 1.7.2, soprano 2.7.5, rekonq 0.9.1
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: akonadi 1.7.2, soprano 2.7.5, rekonq 0.9.1
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: akonadi 1.7.2, soprano 2.7.5
<rbelem> Peace-, pong
<shadeslayer> ahh debfx fixed strigi symbols ... 
<Riddell> he's good like that
<shadeslayer> I was working on that but pbuilder just refused to work on the arm box :P
<Peace-> rbelem: have you seen the video?
<Peace-> anyone around here?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yeah , just hanging around , now and then :)
<Peace->  BluesKaj have you 2 computer with linux and samba?
<Peace-> s
<BluesKaj> I did , but my other linux pc is in bad shape , think the mobo is kaput , Peace- , so i'm down to one linux pc atm
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nothing then
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) tx anyway
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I was using samba tho , and ssh 
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to do 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: for ssh you was using dolphin right?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well i haad a problem with samba on 2 computers
<Peace-> i was not able to share stuff 
<Peace-> because an stupid error
<Peace-> of
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5sW2Xr7f5Q
<BluesKaj> no , I was using the cli with X , then I would launch dolphin with usb-launch
<BluesKaj> err dbus -launch
<Peace-> i know that dolphin can handle ssh sharing stuff with libssh
<BluesKaj> yes
<Peace-> time to go bye
<shadeslayer> aw man
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.technewsworld.com/story/74822.html : "Ubuntu officials even deflected the rising tide of user angst with Canonical's decision to pull the plug on Kubuntu ..."
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that sentence feel incomplete, deflected how?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I really can't find a contact for that news site, their loss I guess
<fregl> I just installed qt4-qmake:i386 - where does that end up? should I be able to build 32 bit apps on my 64 bit machine with that?
<fregl> ah, linux32 seems to do the trick
<fregl> meh, maybe not
<Tm_T> I think you need more than that for cross-compiling (or what is that called)
<rbelem> mgraesslin, heya :-)
<rbelem> mgraesslin, may i commit this patch http://paste.kde.org/454958/ in the 4.8.2 branch?
<mgraesslin> rbelem: no but you can backport e90f220260b04fbd1150e2800a0dd539d9e85f12 :-)
<rbelem> mgraesslin, thanks :-D
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems  ta da
<DWonderly> Riddell: +1
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: But isn't canonical still providing webservers and such. They still hold the Kubuntu trademark too
<Riddell> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-to-sponsor-Kubuntu-1518345.html
<Riddell> http://www.muktware.com/news/3516/kubuntu-be-sponsored-blue-systems
<jjesse> yay
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: for now yes although I'd like to move to a web server we control because IS is pretty poor at being useful
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: the trademark is unknown, if they say we can use it for commercial use that's fine but if not we might have to change the name
<jjesse> congrats 
 * koolhead11 pokes v 
<koolhead11> Riddell, hey there
<Riddell> hi
<bulldog98> Riddell: +1
<yofel> anyone want to take a look at rbelem's kde-workspace in ninjas? Otherwise I'll upload as it looks fine to me
<yofel> rbelem: you have an FFe for that?
<rbelem> yofel, there is a bug for that
<yofel> which one? as it should be closed by the upload
<rbelem> yofel, one minute
<rbelem> yofel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-active-meta/+bug/956186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956186 in kubuntu-active-meta (Ubuntu) "kwin needs separate compile for active" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<yofel> rbelem: why's that against meta and not workspace?
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<debfx> yofel, rbelem: why do we need separate libkwinactive* packages?
<debfx> are they used by anything other than kde-window-manager-active?
<rbelem> debfx, to save space and it is used only by kde-window-manager-active
<debfx> how does that save space?
<rbelem> debfx, by installing only what kwinactive needs
<yofel> I don't know whether it saves anything, maybe it does in rbelem's setup. And it doesn't break anything. But if you want to kill those nvidia packages I won't argue against you
<rbelem> neither do i :-)
<debfx> well if we don't install .so symlinks and they are only used by one package then put them into that package
<debfx> oh
<yofel> they're used by 2 packages actually
<yofel> each
<debfx> we now have 3 kwin variants
 * debfx sighs
<rbelem> debfx, four variants :-D
<yofel> 4 actuallly, kwin, kwingles, active, activegles
<debfx> what's the point of active?
<rbelem> debfx, but kwinactive is a totally different creature :-)
<rbelem> debfx, to be used by kubunt active
<debfx> why doesn't that use activegles?
<bulldog98> debfx: gles would be for arm
<rbelem> debfx, it does not run on some hardware
<bulldog98> rbelem: startactive does not start the kwinactive binary
<rbelem> bulldog98, not yet
<bulldog98> rbelem: why do you let me install it then :P
<bulldog98> rbelem: should I fix it in kubuntu-active?
<rbelem> bulldog98, but as soon it enters the repos i would start working on kubuntu-active-default-settings and plasma-active-default-settings
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup :-)
 * yofel wonders where apachelogger went missing
<bulldog98> rbelem: I had fixed also some other stuff in startactive
<rbelem> bulldog98, nice :-)
<rbelem> bulldog98, upload to kubuntu-active ppa :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: done
<rbelem> bulldog98, thanks :-)
 * rbelem starts virtual machine
<bulldog98> debfx: btw what’s about #973224
<bulldog98> s/#/bug #/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "debfx: btw what’s about bug #973224"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973224 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "The kdesdk-dolphin-plugins description is missing information" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973224
<Riddell> I'm due on podcast soon http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<bulldog98> could some one rebuild kdesdk for the archive with the kdesdk bzr branch to fix bug 973224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973224 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "The kdesdk-dolphin-plugins description is missing information" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973224
<bulldog98> Riddell: ? ^
<yofel> Riddell: you uploading? otherwise I'll do it
 * yofel uploads
<bulldog98> yofel: thanks
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: soprano 2.7.5
<Riddell> did anyone listen to the podcast interview?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yep was good
<Riddell> phew :)
<bulldog98> only the quality was a bit low :)
<bulldog98> audio quality
<Riddell> of my line or the podcast in general?
<bulldog98> Riddell: of your line
 * yofel listens now
<yofel> that show sure seems worth billions
<Riddell> bulldog98: hum, I just upgraded this line to fibre optic, I should get my money back!
<yofel> quality is fine IMO
<bulldog98> maybe I’m not good at judging quality of sound :)
<yofel> let me rephrase, quality is fine for a podcast IMO
<Riddell> does this say good stuff?  http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Kubuntu-hat-einen-neuen-Sponsor
<yofel> Riddell: did you say that the sponsoring lasts "while we can provide entertainment"?
<yofel> only thing that sounds odd to me, otherwise about what everyone else said
<yofel> bulldog98: what logo did they use before?
<bulldog98> yofel: the old one
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> yofel: that on the german article?
<yofel> yeah
<Riddell> maybe not the best choice of words :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi] Philip Muškovac * 44 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> has someone thought about setting up a diaspora account for kubuntu?
<Riddell> bulldog98: I'd prefer we got the kubuntu presence on popular social networking sites sorted first
<Riddell> the internet is buzzing http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/kubuntu-announces-new-funding-partner/  http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/04/10/1639252/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems-rather-than-canonical
<claydoh> hmm is there more info on who blue systems are?
<tsimpson> claydoh: there's their website http://blue-systems.com/
<claydoh> tsimpson: not much there 
<Quintasan> THIS IS
<Quintasan> SPLENDID
<ScottK> bulldog98: Did you send the kdesdk description change to Debian?
<Quintasan> Riddell: How does one thank you for invoking some sponsorship magic?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan: hugs are a good way :)
<Quintasan> Where does one send beer?
 * Quintasan hugs Riddell
<Riddell> jriddell.org/contact.html :)
<bulldog98> ScottK: not yet
<ScottK> OK.  Don't forget.
<bulldog98> how would I do that
<ScottK> Write a note in permanent marker on your hand?
<bulldog98> ScottK: I meen sending to Debian?
<ScottK> Do you have access to their Git repo?
<bulldog98> ScottK: don’t think so
<Quintasan> oh yeah, so my exams start at 4th of May, after like 5 days I should be free
<ScottK> We'll fix that.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Stop listening to shadeslayer.
<Quintasan> ScottK: No, seriously.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I presume you do have access to a TV with RTL channel or sth like that with news in German. Would it be possible for you to record one or two of these and upload them somewhere? I have been given an opportunity to get some extra grades from German in school and I thought it would be foolish not to try.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Unless I fail I'm generally done after advanced physics exam
<Riddell> Quintasan: not available online somewhere?
<Quintasan> Else I have time to study until September so I can retake the exam, though I doubt it will happen
<Quintasan> Riddell: Didn't have time to do any exensive googling
<Quintasan> Doing maths all the time
<Riddell> nudge some germans, bulldog98?
 * bulldog98 doesn’t have a tv, so now records from me
<bulldog98> ScottK: how do I get my ssh key to alioth?
<yofel> ARD has the news available online at least
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks for the tip. I will take a look tomorrow.
<yofel> Quintasan: http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/videoarchiv2.html on the right select what you want to watch from the dropdown list, click on anzeigen and watch something
<bulldog98> zdf has some stuff online too
 * Quintasan notes
<Quintasan> I still have a vocabulary test to retake
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> too much things pilled on at the end of the school year
<Quintasan> curses
<yofel> viel Spaß :P
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
 * Quintasan ragequit
<yofel> :D
<ScottK> bulldog98: So, to answer your question, you commit it to git in Debian.  If you have any doubts, ask them.
 * Quintasan goes back to le vocabulary book
<Quintasan> See you some time soon
<toscalix> Riddell: congrats
<Riddell> thanks toscalix :)
<toscalix> your love for KDE and Kubuntu is amaizing
<Tm_T> hmmm
<toscalix> as a kubuntu user, let me tell you we are lucky to have you around
<Riddell> at last, phoronix doing a kubuntu article that isn't just pasting IRC logs :) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4NTM
<Tm_T> is that blue systems pic going to stay in the header of kubuntu.org?
<toscalix> thanks for fighting so much for the distro
<Riddell> Tm_T: in the banner?  no
<Tm_T> good (:
<toscalix> long live to kubuntu....or whatever we call it
<Riddell> Tm_T: actually we should start making a banner for 12.04
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<Riddell> where's an artist when you need one?
<toscalix> drinking backstage
<toscalix> :-)
<Tm_T> sleeping, it's well past midnight here
<yofel> ~seen sheytan
<kubotu> sheytan was last seen 17 days, 1 hour, 57 minutes and 43 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote host closed the connection)
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> anyone got his e-mail?
<yofel> Riddell: madsheytan@gmail.com according to http://madsheytan.blogspot.de/
<bulldog98> ~seen sabdfl
<kubotu> sabdfl was last seen 9 months, 1 day, 8 hours, 12 minutes and 5 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Tm_T> hmmm, he used to be here more often
 * bulldog98 is of for bed, good night to all
<yofel> gn8 bulldog98
<Riddell> yofel: I'll e-mail him
 * yofel will try to dig up apachelogger tomorrow to see what we do about the splash
<Tm_T> good night all
<yofel> I'm not sure whether there's anything left todo from the plymouth side. And I'll try to figure out how to adjust kdm
<Riddell> yofel: has it been uploaded?
<yofel> afaik not
<Riddell> hmm getting late
<yofel> yeah
<Riddell> blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4565
 * yofel is off for today
<rbelem> Riddell, \o/
<rbelem> Riddell, awesome news
 * tazz hugs Riddell 
 * tazz hugs rbelem 
<tazz> hugs for everyone \o/
<tazz> :D
 * rbelem hugs back tazz :-D
<Riddell> thanks guys :)
 * rbelem hugs tightly Riddell 
 * Riddell snoozes
<Mamarok> Riddell: congrats :)
<greyback> Riddell: good news, happy to hear it :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-11
<MacSeal> [79.19.195.79:
<MacSeal> rimane il fatto che i negri sono inferiori, lo dice l'evoluzione
<jussi> Riddell: ROCK ON! 
<ybit> Riddell: I've already joined you, what more do you want from me! ;)
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | package: soprano 2.7.5
<jussi> :)
<Riddell> Mamarok, jussi, ybit: thanks :)
<bambee> Riddell: wow, that's a good new for kubuntu!! :D  ("Kubuntu to be Sponsored by Blue Systems")
<Riddell> bambee: certainly is
<Riddell> and lots of positive comments on slashdot and elsewhere
<bambee> indeed!
<bambee> and what about your career at canonical? I mean, blue systems plans to sponsor your work on kubuntu or it's a sponsor for the community ? (for hardware, servers, travels, and so on)
<Riddell> both
<Riddell> debfx: tsdgeos: I'm planning to merge this in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/918566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918566 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal()" [Critical,In progress]
<Riddell> fregl: presumably you've been involved in that?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: paweł's fix for accessibility is evil
<tsdgeos> been using his ppa since yesterday, nothing exploded in my face yet :D
<tsdgeos> afaik yes, fregl's been involved
<Riddell> tsdgeos: umm evil in what way?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: the evil applies to accessibility code we have, not to the fix for the code, my sentence needed parenthesis :D
<tsdgeos> i.e fix  for "accessibility is evil"
<tsdgeos> not evil fix for accessibility :D
<Riddell> :)
 * yofel yawns
<yofel> good morning :)
<Riddell> morning ybit 
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> morning yofel 
<Riddell> yofel: did you upload akonadi to backports ppa?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> cos there's an e-mail arrived from a user saying it's broken his system
<yofel> broke as in - apt error or akonadi failing?
<yofel> or apt being creative again?
<Riddell> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/455354/
<Riddell> I'll do some checks myself shortly, needs to be in good working order for calligra release this evening
<yofel> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Riddell> aah?
<yofel> my fault -.-
<yofel> I didn't fix the mysql dependencies for oneiric
<Riddell> and now he's using gnome!  quick quick!
<Riddell> or I could just be petty and point out he's using Unity :)
 * yofel wonders if it would be too evil to just mark kubuntu-meta as Essential for that PPA
<yofel> or I could just make myself a test archive before putting something in there -.-
<claydoh> Riddell: congrats!!  It's good to have good news
<Riddell> claydoh: bit of a tautology there :)
<Riddell> yofel: that's what staging is for :)
<Riddell> hi vprints 
<vprints> hi :)
<vprints> happy downstream here
<Riddell> doods: vprints make an Estonian themed derivative
<claydoh> You are right, Riddell  12 hours at work make me loopy, but still ;)
<Riddell> vprints: apachelogger hasn't been around for a while actually, his boot splash packages are somewhere and needing testing
<yofel> splash stuff is in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> yofel: I'm getting worried apachelogger is in a monestry for holy week and won't be back until too late, should we just upload it for him?
<vprints> :)
<Riddell> vprints: anyway testing needed of kubuntu-default-settings and plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo from that archive
<vprints> okidoki
<yofel> fine with me
<nigelb> Riddell: Hey, congrats on the move :)
<Riddell> thanks :)
<Riddell> debfx: hum
<Riddell> debfx: in removing the .desktop translations stuff you also removed the .pot generation stuff
<Riddell> that's why calligra has no translations
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * fregl pokes tsdgeos for calling accessibility evil :)
<fregl> and yes, the patch looks good to me, especially since it gets rid of useless stuff
<fregl> Riddell: congrats
<Riddell> thanks :)
<bulldog98> ScottK: I upstreamed the patch of kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
<ScottK> bulldog98: Thanks.
<tsdgeos> fregl: accessibility rocks, the patch you made is a little evil :-P
<fregl> tsdgeos: agreed :)
<fregl> it was never supposed to see the light of day like this though
<tsdgeos> ;-)
<Riddell> ScottK: new pkg-kde-tools uploaded for review
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look.
<Riddell> debfx: that adds back the kubuntu bits to generate .pot files, but not for .desktop files
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.4.0  for those with access, to be published this evening
<Riddell> go ahead and publish if I'm out
<debfx> Riddell: uh oh, shouldn't have removed the .pot generating parts
<debfx> it's about time launchpad stops interfering with our translations
<Riddell> well it will after May
<Riddell> which means we'll have the hassle of making our own language packs
<Riddell> yofel: where are we with kde-workspace?
<yofel> ready I believe, except that I didn't get a clear answer about the FFe
<yofel> and the bug being against another package
<ScottK> What FFe?
<yofel> bug 956186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956186 in kubuntu-active-meta (Ubuntu) "kwin needs separate compile for active" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956186
<yofel> ScottK: for kwin active
<ScottK> Riddell: If you can make sure ^^^ works, I'll do the release team/new stuff.
<ScottK> yofel: FFe approved.
<Riddell> looking now
<yofel> I've been running the new package the last few dasy, nothing particulary broken
<rbelem> thanks yofel :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, may i update plasma-active to lastest version, 2.1?
<Riddell> rbelem: yeah I think so, any major changes?
<rbelem> Riddell, I'm not sure, but I know that there are lots of bug fixes
<Riddell> rbelem: go for it, worst that can happen is an archive admin rejects it
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, oki
<BluesKaj> that damn virtuoso is acting up again , 95% cpu ...this getting really annoying
<BluesKaj> and I'm not gonna rename kde to fix it
<bulldog98_> Riddell: btw what would you think about moving owncloud to debian, so everybody can use it?
 * bulldog98_ bought a Raspberry Pi and there is no support for it’s Arm with Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> oh well, killing virtuoso didn't seem to hurt anything
<Riddell> bulldog98: if someone wants to put it in debian that's all good
<Riddell> it's increased effort though
<Riddell> rbelem: 4.8.2a-0ubuntu2~ should be 4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu2~ in debian/changelog in kde-workspace
<Darkwing> Riddell: Did I screw up that docs package? Or did I remember it correctly?
<Riddell> rbelem: plasma-active (= ${binary:Version})  removed the (= ${binary:Version})  cos it's not built from the same package
<Riddell> rbelem, yofel: kde-workspace uploaded!
<Riddell> ScottK: that'll need some Unapproved then some New love
<Riddell> Darkwing: I've no idea I haven't seen any docs package from you
<yofel> thanks, and thanks for the changelog fix..
<bulldog98> Riddell: is okular in kubuntu-active seed?
<Darkwing> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/Precise/
<Riddell> bulldog98: I don't know, just check
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's in ubuntu-seeds on launchpad
<Riddell> Darkwing: groovy, I'll look in a sec
 * ScottK looks
<Darkwing> Riddell: Thanks mate.
<Riddell> Darkwing: docs/welcome/C/welcome.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Riddell> docs/office/C/office.xml:49: parser error : Entity 'menuloimpress' not defined
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<Riddell> docs/manage-software/C/manage-software.xml:38: parser error : Entity 'menumuon' not defined
<Darkwing> I'll re-validate the docs and rebuild.
<Riddell> docs/about/C/about.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.  Here we go ...
<Riddell> rbelem: do we need to make changes to the seeds to the kde-workspace changes?
<Darkwing> I like that term... Kubuneteer
<Riddell> feels like too many 'e's
<Riddell> Kubunteer works better
<Darkwing> I agree...
<Darkwing> Hmmz, maybe we shoudl get that on badges for UDS :P
<shadeslayer> If you do, hand one over to Riddell so that he can give it to me at Akademy :P
<Darkwing> hehehe. :)
<Darkwing> I'm puzzled... why would someone try and install nautilus on kubuntu...
<Riddell> maybe it was awesome features we don't know about
 * Darkwing snickers
<Darkwing> That should be joke of the week. :P:P
<Riddell> or maybe as a product of a failed dot-com boom company people are wanting to make a new business out of it and sell to facebook for a billion dollars
<Riddell> just call it Nautilus App and it's an easy fortune
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> I saw this yesterday and I'm saving it till drupalCon.
<Darkwing> [14:10:08] <tenach> D:< I hate derpal
<Darkwing> [14:10:10] <tenach> *Drupal
<Darkwing> [14:11:01] <paultag> hahaha
<Darkwing> [14:11:03] <paultag> derpal
<jussi> Darkwing: Riddell, because nautilus has dropbox integration :P :P
 * jussi giggle
<jussi> s
 * Darkwing pauses...
<Darkwing> and a colonoscopy helps to see if I have cancer... I'm not volunteering.
<Linkmaster> Just to let you guys know, kubuntu is really something. I put the 12.04B1 on a test rig I had just built, practically everything worked out of the box (:
<Riddell> jussi: mm fair point
<Riddell> Linkmaster: lovely, thanks :)
<Riddell> anyone on 12.10 able to test krita 2.4.0?
<Riddell> it saves .png files as black for me
<Daviey> Riddell: 12.10.. crikey.. you chaps do plan ahead.
<Riddell> uh no
<Riddell> anyone on 12.04 able to test krita 2.4.0?
<Riddell> off by 0.06 error
<Darkwing> I'd have to install it... give me a moment.
 * shadeslayer wonders why he has a label called "Maverick Changes"
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: works here
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: krita saving .png files in 12.04?
<jussi> Riddell: 2.4 RC2? 
<GirlyGirl> yes
<Riddell> jussi: 2.4.0
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: ok good, maybe it's just me
 * jussi needs to update
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: http://www.picamatic.com/show/2012/04/11/09/21/8341509_1024x600.jpeg
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: that's what I want to check thanks, good that it's not a problem for everyone
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: Except that icons in my toolbox are missing in krita as you can see
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: are you running an obscure icon theme?
<GirlyGirl> No oxygen
<Riddell> hmm, a mystery
<ScottK> Riddell: Why did you skip ubuntu2 on calligra?
<ScottK> Also, how does an empty package prevent crashes?
<ScottK> precent/prevent too.
<Riddell> kde bug 297900
<ubottu> KDE bug 297900 in general "Calligra Words crash on start" [Crash,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297900
<Riddell> quick fix for that
<Riddell> 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu2 was "Rebuild with latest pkg-kde-tools to generate .pot files"
<Riddell> although I see I have no .upload file so maybe it never left my hard disk
<ScottK> It doesn't appear to have.
<ScottK> I still don't see how an empty package fixes that bug, but since you've another upload to do, whatever.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll reject the current one and then you can mash them together as ubuntu2.
<bulldog98> yofel: have you tested marble-touch after you changed the location of the plugin?
<Riddell> ScottK: easiest way to ensure there isn't an old version of the plugin lying around without causing packaging hassles when the plugin reappears in future versions
<ScottK> OK. Fair enough.  I'll review/approve after you re-upload.
<bulldog98> can someone test if marble-touch is working?
<Riddell> bulldog98: "qrc:/main.qml:9:1: module "org.kde.edu.marble.qtcomponents" is not installed 
<Riddell> "
<rbelem> Riddell, nice! :-) some changes are needed
<rbelem> Riddell, bulldog98 made some fixes to startactive and i will take a look on it now
<Riddell> rbelem: remember we release in two weeks, going to get harder to put in last minute changes with every day that goes by!
<rbelem> Riddell, oki. i will run to do it today
<shadeslayer> Why does G+ suddenly look like Unity
<Riddell> themed I expect
 * shadeslayer wants his old G+ back
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please review doko's stigi upload?
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: suddenly?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: huh?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I want the G+ back where Google's privacy policy didn't allow them to share my information throughout the company.
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: G+ has has a unity feel to it since the beta, now it's just just more obvious
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re read your "Ubuntu is on the unity train" on UDD, replacing Ubuntu with Google and Unity with G+ :P
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm not wasting my time ranting at Google about it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> lol
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok I’ll have a look at marble-touch
<Riddell> thanks
<bulldog98> seems like the qml files are not installed at all
 * bulldog98 has to dig in the building process
<ybit> Riddell: good morning to you as well
<Riddell> too late, I'm away
<Riddell> :)
 * Riddell out
<bulldog98> marble has a bug in it’s buildsystem I’d say
<bulldog98> they don’t install the qml files at all
<ScottK> Riddell: calligra's in.
 * bulldog98 finally got what the problem is
<ybit> any plans on switching over to btrfs in future releases, maybe 13.04?.. :)
<ScottK> ybit: We'll do whatever Ubuntu does on foundational stuff like that.
<ScottK> The installer supports btrfs now, so if that's what you want, you can have it.
<CIA-42> [marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 32 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Fixed that marble-touch can not find the module
<BluesKaj> and what are the advantages of a btrfs format , ScottK ?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> It wasn't me that brought it up.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, sorry , ybit ?
<BluesKaj> nm ..researching 
<bulldog98> ScottK: do you want to reupload marble to fix the marble-touch not finding module bug?
<ScottK> I need to leave here in a moment, so I won't be able to upload it, but it sounds like something that someone should upload.
 * bulldog98 had to patch the c++ source to made it finding the costumise qmlplugin path yofel introduced
<bulldog98> apachelogger: time to upload something to archive?
<CIA-42> [marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 33 * debian/changelog Fix marble-touch
<ybit> BluesKaj: snapshots
<ybit> revert back to before disastrous upgrades
<BluesKaj> ybit, so far btrfs reports are pretty neutral , no advantages in general over ext4
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: you don’t know apt-btrfs-snapshot
<bulldog98> makes a snapshot everytime you install or purge something -> harder to completly break the system
<BluesKaj> bulldog98, hmm , dunno if that's an advantage or not ...been trying to purge stuff , but sometimes it won't go away, especially corrupted config files 
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: btw btrfs also can compress everything it stores
<bulldog98> and it can do subvolumes
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...bandmates called ..jamtime
<yofel> bulldog98: I didn't particulary  test it - didn't even know how to
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah
<bulldog98> it’s still broken
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> yofel: it doesn’t even start
<bulldog98> yofel: could you have a look at the patch I made?
<yofel> ybit: while btrfs works fine on my eeePC. I wouldn't make any bets currently on when it'll be used
<yofel> the system integration is rather bad still
<bulldog98> yofel: that stuff depends on meego qml stuff
<yofel> esp. since apt-btrfs-snapshot + symlinking apt-get to eatmydata is the only sane way to use apt on btrfs
<yofel> bulldog98: seriously?
<bulldog98> yofel: yes
<bulldog98> just have a look into the main.qml the last import line
<yofel> where's that patch of yours?
<bulldog98> in bzr
<yofel> not on launchpad - maybe you didn't push?
<bulldog98> yofel: not to bad, since if it uses meego stuff, we simply can’t package it
<bulldog98> yofel: howto use eatmydata?
<bulldog98> with apt and btrfs
<yofel> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/eatmydata /usr/local/bin/apt-get is what I do
<yofel> COW just causes too much disk IO with dpkg now fsync-ing the database files all the time
<bulldog98> yofel: btw btrfsck in git was able to repair my root file system after I had it being corupted
<yofel> now that's progress
<yofel> iirc they merged some kind of auto-recovery too
<bulldog98> yofel: after I did that symlink I just have to call apt-get the normal way right?
<yofel> yep
 * bulldog98 hugs yofel for speeding up my updates
<bulldog98> rbelem: active-browser has a bug, you can’t input something into the url bar. Can you confirm that?
<ScottK> Can someone look at the strigi FTBFS?
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the state of calligra?
<ScottK> Riddell: Building.
<ScottK> Last I checked only amd64 was done.
<Riddell> oh I see
<bulldog98> Riddell: i386 also build
<Riddell> we're just waiting on upstream
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw should we put calligra into kde-sc-build-status?
<yofel> Riddell: did you have time to look at the splash stuff?
<Riddell> bulldog98: well it's not kde-sc so it doesn't really belong there
<Riddell> yofel: no I'm afraid not
<yofel> I could upload kubuntu-default-settings, but not plymouth for the text theme, so better someone does both
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe we need an overall status script called eg status calligra gives you calligras status
<Riddell> bulldog98: good idea
<Riddell> but there are alsoi global ubuntu ones
<bulldog98> we need to upload kubuntu-dev-tools as soon as the archive is open for 12.10
<Riddell> bulldog98: if it needs it we can just upload it
<Riddell> what's the pressing need?
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s only cause the version in the archive is totaly outdated
<Riddell> I don't know if it's useful in the archive, I just get it out of bzr
<yofel> as we constantly change things in there anyway, rather make a ppa and a recipe for it
<Riddell> aye
<yofel> bulldog98: want to reuse your recipe or should I make a new one?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you're review strigi when it hits the queue.
<bulldog98> yofel: just reuse it
<yofel> you'll have to do that, but please make a new archive for it
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 135 * (bin/buildstatus zsh_completion/_buildstatus debian/changelog) [ Jonathan Kolberg ] Added buildstatus to show the buildstatus of a package
<bulldog98> yofel: where should I put that archive?
<yofel> under your account I guess
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 136 * debian/copyright update copyright
<bulldog98> here it is
<bulldog98> ppa:bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 137 * debian/copyright Updated copyright
<yofel> bulldog98: intentionally left it to build on request?
<bulldog98> yofel: no I’ll change that
<yofel> thanks, now I won't need to remember to update that all the time :D
 * bulldog98 only hopes he won’t be flooded with buildfailure mails
<Riddell> launchpad would never do a thing like that
 * bulldog98 thought about putting lp onto the spamer list :)
<BarkingFish> sorry to be a pain, anyone here good with a kernel module not functioning against detected hardware please?
<BarkingFish> Got a user in #kubuntu, he has bluetooth module loaded, bluetooth built in to his shared BT/WLAN interface, but no bluetooth, and bluedevil is not picking his device up - it's listed in lsusb however
<bulldog98> yofel: btw we should add a new changelog entry as soon 12.04 is released
<yofel> we only do that when we upload - usually
<Riddell> add an UNRELEASED one if you wish
<Riddell> BarkingFish: I fear not
 * bulldog98 needs to go to bed. Gn8 to all
<ScottK> Riddell: The symbol was on amd64 as well.  Do we care enough to upload again: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101373539/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.strigi_0.7.7-1.1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> gn8
<BarkingFish> Riddell, that's a pain. The guy says that bluedevil isn't finding anything bluetooth, and his mouse is BT based. Without his internal bluetooth working, it's gonna mess things up a bit. I don't understand fully why it's not functioning though
<BarkingFish> The interface is supported software, I know because I use it on my laptop - exactly the same hardware, same USB ident, etc
<BarkingFish> *supported hardware
<Riddell> I've never really used bluetooth
<BarkingFish> :(
<BarkingFish> I can't understand why mine worked on 11.10, his doesn't.
<BarkingFish> We both have the same stuff installed, so it's confusing the hell out of me :P
<Mamarok> just a reminder: plasma-desktop still doesn't start for me, what other configuration files than those in $HOME/.kde/share/config/ could be involved?
<Mamarok> I already erased those, now what else could I check?
 * ScottK says what the heck and fixes.
<Riddell> Mamarok: does it run for a new user?
<Mamarok> let me check...
<markey> Riddell: I'm supposed to tell you from Mamarok that "It doesn't work"
<Riddell> hum, something not good there then
<Riddell> is kubuntu-desktop all installed?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I'm back here, sorry, my keyboard and mouse didn't respond anymore
<Mamarok> I am sure everything is installed, unless there are hidden packages I don't know of
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens when you start plasma-desktop on the command line?
<Mamarok> Riddell: moment, I will see what output I get
<Mamarok> http://paste.kde.org/455852
<Mamarok> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Mamarok: does it run?
<Mamarok> yes
<Riddell> Mamarok: sorry I have exhaustion I need to sleep
<Mamarok> I can start it with Krunner or from the desktop, it just doesn't start when I launch KDE
<Mamarok> no problem
<Riddell> Mamarok: I suspect this isn't kubuntu specific
<Riddell> you can try asking in a kde or plasma channel
<Mamarok> OK, will try
<BarkingFish> One thought, is plasma desktop listed in your autostart menu in KDE system settings, mamarok?
<Mamarok> why would that need to be listed there?
<BarkingFish> I have plasma desktop workspace listed in there, ticked and enabled to run on startup. I merely wanted to check you had the same.
<Mamarok> I can't remember having seen that there ever before
<Mamarok> it is the KDE desktop after all, that shouldn't be necessary
<BarkingFish> it's always been there for me, I never put it there :)
<Mamarok> I just checked the other laptop, it is not there and plasma-desktop starts without problems
<BarkingFish> hm.  This is what I have on my desktop - http://imgur.com/kaXK9
<BarkingFish> I don't know why it's there if it doesn't need to be / isn't meant to be 
<BarkingFish> but I was just checking anyhow, Mamarok - sorry to have bothered you.  
<Mamarok> anyway, sleep time for me as well
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: no problem, that was not bothering
<BarkingFish> Just a thought though, just try adding it to that list, and see if it works.  I know it's not perfect, but it may help :D
<BarkingFish> Have a good night, Mamarok 
<Mamarok> good night everyone :)
<BarkingFish> a break is a break until you can workaround it, then it becomes a problem you might be able to fix :D
<BarkingFish> Good night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-12
<toscalix> Hi, I have kubuntu  11.10 with kde 4.8.2 from backports. I want to install calligra. When I type aptitude install calligra, there are unresolved dependencies that lead me to uninstall many key kde packages
<toscalix> I guess the default calligra installation if for those who do not have the latest kde version but the official one, right?
<Riddell> toscalix: where did you install 4.8.2 from and where are you installing calligra from?
<toscalix> checking.....
<Riddell> apt-cache policy calligra
<Riddell> apt-cache policy kdelibs-dev
<Riddell> apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev
<toscalix> apt-cache policy calligra: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<toscalix> apt-cache policy kdelibs-dev: unable to localte package kdelibs-dev
<toscalix> Installed: (none)
<toscalix>   Candidate: 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1
<toscalix>   Version table:
<toscalix>      4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 0
<toscalix>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<toscalix> that is tha out of apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev
<toscalix> those are the official ppa repos, right?
<toscalix> for backports
<Riddell> toscalix: paste.kde.org is your friend :)
<Riddell> toscalix: paste  sudo apt-get install calligra
<toscalix> checking
<toscalix> http://paste.kde.org/456026/
<toscalix> first time I use it...thanks
<Riddell> toscalix: paste  sudo apt-get install calligra
<toscalix> http://paste.kde.org/456032/
<toscalix> there you go
<Riddell> toscalix: that's aptitude not apt-get
<Riddell> but it indicates there's a clash with koffice
<toscalix> yes sorry
<Riddell> annoying I thought I'd got rid of koffice clashes
<Riddell> toscalix: paste  sudo apt-get install calligra
<toscalix> ...
<toscalix> http://paste.kde.org/456038/
<Riddell> toscalix: no problems there
<toscalix> yes
<toscalix> agree
<Riddell> diagnosis: use apt-get instead of unsupported aptitude
<toscalix> hummm
<toscalix> thanks
<toscalix> installing
<Riddell> apt-get and aptitude are two implementations of the same debian policy, they have different algorithms so often one will work when the other breaks
<toscalix> Ilearnt a new thing...thanks
<Riddell> but apt-get is the one tested by us packagers
<toscalix> ok, I'll keep that in mind
<Riddell> so if you ever see someone recommended aptitude in a support forum politely kick him out :)
<toscalix> I will...
<toscalix> in the name of Riddell
<toscalix> ja
<Riddell> dpm: calligra was recompliled to generate .pot templates, have they appeared?
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 138 * (3 files in 2 dirs) Zsh completion update
<dpm> morning Riddell, I can't see them there yet: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra-l10n/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<Riddell> dpm: they're built from "calligra" not "calligra-l10n"
<Riddell> lots here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<dpm> Riddell, ok, let me approve them
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> dpm: it turns out we haven't been generating .pot files all cycle :(
<Riddell> this probably means lots of our templates are out of date
<Riddell> I wonder if I should just do a mass upload of everything KDE
<dpm> Riddell, actually, that matches the feedback from some translators: they mentioned that KDE templates weren't up to date, but in the brief investigation I did I couldn't find out what the problem was.
<Riddell> dpm: if I do a mass upload of KDE bits to update the .pot files will I need to do a mass upload of the .po translation files after?
<Riddell> or will launchpad just pick up the translations from the missing strings
<Riddell> shell scriptage help needed: http://paste.kde.org/456044/
<Riddell> that breaks on first line if more than one .pot file exists
<dpm> give me a minute to remind myself how the KDE import works, brb
<Riddell> how do I get it to test for .pot file existing without breaking on more than one?
<jussi> agateau: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!
<agateau> jussi: thanks! :)
 * jussi is really pleased
<jussi> btw, are we still thining of renaming Kubuntu? 
<toscalix> agateau: congrats
<jussi> Tm_T: ping
<bulldog98> agateau: congrats
<agateau> toscalix: thanks!
 * agateau needs an auto-thanks bot :)
<Tm_T> jussi: yes? (:
<jussi> :D
<agateau> thanks bulldog98
<jussi> Tm_T: I was thinking about renaming Kubuntu, how do you think something with "Sini" in it would work?  ie. SiniOS or so? 
<Tm_T> Sine?
<agateau> what does Sini stand for?
<Tm_T> agateau: blue(y) in finnish
<agateau> oh, nice
<Tm_T> "sinitaivas" is "blue sky"
<Tm_T> and so on
<Tm_T> it's also female name around here
<jussi> blue is actually sininen, but when you say somethign is blue, its sini$something
<Tm_T> ye
<jussi> Tm_T: yeah, my sister in law's name in Sini
<dpm> Riddell, so according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KubuntuTranslationsLifecycle, the only way to sort this out is to 1) do a mass upload of the KDE apps, so that the .pot files are imported, and then 2) do an upload of the kde-l10n-* packages, so that the .po files are imported. I believe we could skip step 2) and LP would still pick up the missing strings, but I would still do it just in case there are new templates, since for 
<dpm> those the .po files will not have been imported
<Riddell> dpm: yep thought so
<Riddell> dpm: ok mass upload it is, this'll please the release team :)
<dpm> oh dear
<Tm_T> jussi: "sinios" makes me think of sirius (:
<jussi> Riddell: nothing like pissing off the release team before you leave the company... :P
<Riddell> jussi: the release team is an ubuntu team, and I'm not leaving ubuntu
<Riddell> so I'll have to annoy them in the nicest possible way :)
<jussi> oh, bah. :D
<Tm_T> we are not leaving Ubuntu either AFAICS (:
<jussi> no, we arent
<Tm_T> sinibuntu
<Tm_T> voihan ihmebantu
<jussi> oh dear, please do leave the "buntu" out of the name...
<Riddell> should we rename that will be a requirement since the point is not to have a trademark restriction
<Tm_T> jussi: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ihmebantu
<Riddell> my current thinking is just to carry on and if some trouble emerges just change it
<jussi> Sinios is my first (and probably not last) suggestion
<Tm_T> jussi: it's not bad suggestion
<Tm_T> (other than the fact that it contains "OS" which I don't necessary like)
<Riddell> I like: Ceilidh, but I doubt anyone can spell it outside of Scotland
<Tm_T> Riddell: sometimes it looks like people can't spell ubuntu either, so no difference (:
<jussi> Riddell: whats the pronunciation of that? :P
<bulldog98> Tm_T: kubuntu isn’t better with that :(
<Tm_T> yup
<bulldog98> many guys say K-Ubuntu
<Tm_T> jussi: I'd pronounce it like "kiilidh" (in finnish way)
<Riddell> jussi: kay-lee
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> Riddell: you are trying to confuse people arent you ? :P
<Riddell> jussi: it's a perfectly well kent word in Scotland!
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer will learn all about ceilidhs when he comes here
<jussi> I still like Sini or a variation thereof...
<Tm_T> does "sine" has some meaning in english?
<jussi> yes
<Tm_T> other than type of curve(?)
<jussi> no
<jussi> although same sound as sign
<Tm_T> it's a sign!
<jussi> s/sound/pronunciation/
<Tm_T> jussi: sinillä siivous sujuu
<Tm_T> http://www.sinituote.fi/Suomeksi/Sinituote_Oy/Sinituote_Oy_in_english.iw3
<Tm_T> Riddell: some nifty expression from cymraeg perhaps? would be a way to avoid K atleast (;
<dpm> Riddell, ok, all Calligra templates have now been approved, you'll now just need to upload calligra-l10n and it should all just work
 * dpm crosses fingers
<Riddell> dpm: lovely thanks
<Riddell> Tm_T: Llanfairpwllgwyngyll maybe?
<Tm_T> sounds good to me
<jussi> awesome :P
<jussi> Riddell: what does it mean?
<jussi> "Sinista" :D
<jussi> (From Blue)
<Tm_T> jussi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll
<Riddell> jussi: it's the short version of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
<jussi> peh
<Riddell> a rename to that would certainly get a few comments on slashdot :)
<Tm_T> or just "that freakingly long placename" for most of the people
<bulldog98> if we should rename we should keep it simple :P
<bulldog98> something like the K
<Tm_T> let's go with "spark"
<Tm_T> oh, wait
<Tm_T> bulldog98: no, compulsory K is evil
<bulldog98> Tm_T: what’s about shark?
<bulldog98> Tm_T: but it would sound like key :(
<Tm_T> TheBestOS
<jussi> Snigger
<Tm_T> where do I collect the price?
<bulldog98> the one
<jussi> Tm_T: prize...
<Tm_T> jussi: that, yes
<bulldog98> maybe blues :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<Riddell> soprano up
<Riddell> dpm: would it work to just give you the .pot files to import directly?
<dpm> Riddell, the .pot files for all of the KDE packages, you mean? If that's what you mean, yes, but it would take me a whole day to manually upload them into Launchpad. I'm ok with doing manual .pot uploads every now and then, but I don't think I could spend the time to do it for every single KDE source package, even if it's a one-off
<Riddell> 09:48 < seb128> Riddell, well it's easier a million clicks or a millions builds and updates throwing at the archive,buildds,users
<Riddell> dpm: I'd rather do a million builds
<Riddell> if that is the mimum manual workload
<bulldog98> dpm: can’t you script the upload?
<dpm> bulldog98, I could if there was a Launchpad API for translations :)
<bulldog98> hm maybe you should poke for that :)
<Riddell> I doubt there's anyone to poke to do that
<dpm> bulldog98, so you're assuming I haven't extensively done that already? :)
<bulldog98> hm maybe you should put more pressure onto that :)
<dpm> so you didn't notice the *extensively* part, either? :)
 * bulldog98 sometimes doesn’t read all
<dpm> in any case poking at people is often not the way to get things fixed as we know in open source
<dpm> we had a community member working on the API a while ago, but had to abandon the project due to other commitments
<Riddell> dpm: join #ubuntu-release to help me persuade the people this is needed
<dpm> ok, coming over...
<dpm> Riddell, bulldog98, I actually have a script to do uploads, but I haven't used it in a while so it's rather untested. Let me dig it out...
<yofel> agateau: congrats :)
<agateau> yofel: thanks!
<yofel> Riddell: got the script error sorted out?
<Riddell> yofel: yes thanks
<Riddell> if [ "$(ls -A po/)" ]; then  this seems to do it nicely
<yofel> right, that's about what I woul've suggested 
<Mamarok> agateau: wow, great! Congratulations!
<agateau> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> jussi: Tm_T: I fear Sini is too close to Siri, we wouldn't want to be associated with Eva's fruit
 * Mamarok likes Céilidh, as we are all gathering together
<Mamarok> and  /ˈkeɪlɪ/ shouldn't be difficult to pronounce
<Mamarok> and we should ask Marillion to sing for us :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: easy to pronounce but hard to spell
<Mamarok> Riddell: no
<Mamarok> I can spell it
<Mamarok> and since I am a champion in misspelling words all the time that means something
<Riddell> yes but you know 50 languages!
<Mamarok> only 5
<Riddell> most people know only 2 and English speakers know only 1
<Riddell> none of which are Gaelic
<Riddell> just had a phone call from these guys, http://www.emerge-open.com/  interested in doing commercial support for kubuntu
<Mamarok> wow, everybody is interested in us, great :)
<Riddell> and they put their profits back into open source so it be good for us in many ways
<markey> folks, there is something major wrong with some recent updates for 11.10
<markey> it breaks nvidia-current
<markey> and I had to reinstall plasma-desktop to get kde working
<markey> same thing just happened to my work mate
<Riddell> new nvidia packages listed on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2012-April/thread.html
<Riddell> but not our area I'm afraid, I think there's a #ubuntu-x channel for that
<Riddell> else just use #ubuntu-devel
<markey> actually, it seems the problem is just plasma-desktop
<markey> just saying, if someone has issues with starting kde
 * Riddell fires up an ec2 for testing
<markey> this fixed it for me and my work mate: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop"
<Mamarok> Riddell: I think I have an idea now why this is oing wrong, I still have a lot of oneiric packages, for what reaon I don't know, the sources.list has precise all over
<Mamarok> reason*
<Riddell> Mamarok: which do you want to have?
<Mamarok> precise of course
<Riddell> Mamarok: and you've run the release upgrade tool?
<Mamarok> yes
<Riddell> Mamarok: anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for oneiric?
<Mamarok> ah, plenty
<Mamarok> is it enough to just remove those?
<Riddell> remove them and see if  apt-get dist-upgrade  sorts it out
<Mamarok> seems so
<Mamarok> I get 255 upgrades
<Mamarok> how come these were still around?
<Riddell> mind and check to make sure it's not removing things you care about
<Mamarok> it is removing nothing
<Riddell> I've no idea, the release upgrade tool should update /etc/apt/sources.list.d sources too
<Mamarok> we will see if that helps
<Mamarok> but that takes a while, seems all Qt files are in there
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I've tested the script and it works for a single template. It will need some preparation, though. Here are some notes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926214/
<dpm> Let me know what you think, and if you see any way of reducing the manual work
<Riddell> dpm: thanks
<Riddell> dpm: "A csv list of sourcepackage, template, tarball" what do you mean by tarball?
<Riddell> oh I should make a tar with all the templates for each source?
<dpm> Riddell, yes, I'll need tarballs as the files to upload. Let me check if they need to be individual tarballs for each source package or whether a tarball containing multiple templates will do
<dpm> The reason why I need tarballs is because if I upload 'rekonq.pot' directly the 'i18n/' part in 'i18n/rekonq.pot' is lost, and the translations from the kde-l10n-* packages would then not be imported
<dpm> so the only way to preserve the path info is to put the .pot file into a tarball with the correct path
<dpm> Riddell, ok, the LP guys tell me it needs to be a single .pot file per tarball, so for the rekonq source package, as it's got 2 templates, I'd need 2 tarballs, containing one of the templates each
<Riddell> dpm: like this? people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/rekonq-kwebapp.tar.gz people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/rekonq.tar.gz
<dpm> Riddell, yeah, but without the 'rekonq-kwebapp' and 'rekonq' folders in the tarball. The po/ dir should be the top level dir
<Riddell> dpm: like this? people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/rekonq-rekonq.tar.gz people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/rekonq-kwebapp.tar.gz ?
<dpm> Riddell, that's perfect, yes. Also, if you can name the tarballs as in sourcepackage<separator>template, then I don't need a csv file
<dpm> Riddell, I've also noticed that we can only do manual uploads if there is an existing template, so in some cases a source package upload will still be necessary. See caveat 2. on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926249/
<Riddell> dpm: will we be able to find out where there's no existing template easily?  after upload?
<dpm> Riddell, yeah, the script will throw an error, I'm testing this right now
<Riddell> download all the packages, should take a while..
<vprints> if Your thinking about renameing Kubuntu then i suggest the name "Estobuntu" :D
<Riddell> vprints: I think that might clash with another project, can't remember what it's called just now
<vprints> :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: sadly that didn't solve my plasma-desktop issue
<Mamarok> I will ask the plasma folks
<Mamarok> I just hope they are a bit more responsive as usual
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> dpm: how's this? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/l10n/
<yofel> Riddell: when's final freeze? evening?
<Riddell> yofel: I've not kept up with that I'm afraid
<Riddell> but it tends to be late european time
<BluesKaj> new Kwin in the repos for 12.04
<yofel> can we still get the splash in? I've never done anything that required an UIFe yet
<Riddell> yofel: oh yes let's not forget that
<Riddell> yofel: just file a bug and I'll approve, job done
<Riddell> yofel: and tell me what to upload if you don't have the rights on plymouth
<dpm> Riddell, awesome, thanks! There's something that would make my life a lot easier: would it be possible to have a sorcepackage vs template separator that it's not '-'? In cases like kde-baseapps-dolphin.tar.gz it makes it difficult to guess where the sourcepackage ends and the template name starts
<yofel> ok, I'll prepare a new package for plymouth, slangasek uploaded another one in the meantime
<dpm> eg. one option could be to use '+'
<yofel> I'll try to wrap something up for KDM too, but not sure if I'll make it. it's not critical at least
<Riddell> dpm: one sec
<dpm> ok
<Riddell> dpm: uploading now to http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/l10n/
<dpm> Riddell, ok, cool, let me know when it's finished and I'll start with the uploads
<Riddell> dpm: finished
<dpm> cool, thanks! let me fetch them, try uploading to staging and let's cross fingers :)
<yofel> Riddell: do I need to mail ubuntu-doc for our splash?
<Riddell> yofel: no you need to ask dwonderly and littlegirl and we have and they're fine with it
<yofel> Riddell: bug 979824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 979824 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "UI Freeze exception for kubuntu splash theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979824
<dpm> Riddell, the smiley is a nice touch, but how do I separate the sourcepackage and template when the filename looks like kdeplasma-addons?%98?librtm.tar.gz on the filesystem?
<yofel> dpm: source is left of the smiley from what I see
<dpm> yofel, I can't quite follow
<yofel> dpm: source package for kdeplasma-addons?%98?librtm.tar.gz is kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> ls *tar.gz | sed s,☺.*,,
<dpm> err, well, obviously
<dpm> yofel, I meant how to separate them programmatically
<yofel> ah, misunderstodd the question :P
<Riddell> dpm: he %98 is probably just your download client changing the character
<dpm> ok, I'll use sed
<dpm> yeah, I just used wget
<Riddell> + packages uploading now http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/l10n/
<dpm> sedding does not seem to work, I get step�%98�step_qt.tar.gz
<dpm> ok, cool thanks, much easier
<Riddell> dpm: I'd have thought a translations guy could handle unicode :)
<dpm> Riddell, but it seems wget can't
<dpm> and I prefer spending the time doing the actual work and get onto other things rather than fighting with unicode
<Mamarok> where can I change the feedback settings for crashes? I might have plasma-desktop crashing and disabled the feedback
<Mamarok> I assume it is in launchpadlib but for some strange reason I can't access it, not even with sudo rights
<dpm> Riddell, ok, templates mass-upload to staging running... 
<Riddell> Mamarok: crashes are usually handled by drkonqi ~/.kde/share/config/drkonqirc
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, but I remember having had apport seeing a crash, I am sure I even reported it
<Mamarok> and there is an option in apport to ignore reports
<Riddell> check in /var/crash/ for any reports
<Riddell> but they should be caught by drkonqi
<Mamarok> nothing in there, but .launchpadlib's cache reports a plasma desktop crash I had: launchpadlibrarian.net,97223287,_usr_bin_plasma-desktop.1000.crash-application,json,21b9eb2ec3b9051e9e11f5cfcf97bee8
<Mamarok> only I erased that as it had problems with a package to get a proper retrace
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you fix the kde-workspace stuff in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt - I couldn't do it when I was accepting via the LP gui.
<Mamarok> Riddell: seems to be bug 851985 which is marked as private
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 851985 could not be found
<yofel> does someone remember how one forces plyo
<yofel> ... plymouth to use the text splash?
<Riddell> Mamarok: bug 851985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851985 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with URLError in do_open(): <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851985
<Riddell> yofel: virtualbox just does it?
<Riddell> otherwise not sure
<Riddell> ScottK: ack
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Mamarok> Riddell: hm, that was not my bug and I can't find my report anymore
<Mamarok> Riddell: found my bug again: bug 955826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955826 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955826
<Riddell> dpm: how's the import going?
<dpm> Riddell, the import to staging finished a while ago, taking 22 minutes. Let me have a look at the log, I see some templates that will require a package upload
<dpm> Riddell, here are the template uploads that failed because of a missing template in LP, which means the corresponding source package will need to be uploaded. You can ignore calligra, as the templates are not in staging yet, but they are in production and the uploads shouldn't fail then
<dpm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926544/
<Riddell> dpm: lovely thanks
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I've checked a few template uploads in LP staging and they seem to be ok, so I'm starting the upload of the templates to production
<dpm> it should take about 25 mins
<Riddell> dpm: thanks
<dpm> Riddell, ok, template uploads done.
<dpm> - Full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926643/
<dpm> - Packages that need to be reuploaded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926650/
<soee> hi, guys somethin is broken with nvidia in latest 12.04 update?
<jussi> soee: yeah, markey mentioned something before
<jussi> hang on
<jussi> soee: [13:10:43] <markey> this fixed it for me and my work mate: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop"
<soee> i can bearly read this :) i have resolution 640x480 on my 23"
<soee> ok let me try
<soee> ok i can't reinstall :/
<jussi> why?
<soee> dependency problesm
<jussi> did you apt-get update first ?
<soee> yes
<soee> http://pastebin.com/iVkt5nEZ
<jussi> and what does apt-get install -f give?
<soee> http://pastebin.com/xzXyH2Yr
<ScottK> Riddell: All accepted.
<BluesKaj> how does one pastebinit selected text in the terminal , without copy and pasting to text file and typing the path into the terminal , or this even possible?
<tsimpson> probably with: cat << EOF | pastebinit
<tsimpson> paste some text, and place "EOF" on an empty line at the end
<soee> argh dependencies are broken for good :<
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: won't work with multiline texts
<shadeslayer> you'll need a '\' character at the end of every line :P
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I'm taliking about existing text output in the terminal
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: you don't need to escape the lines, bash just waits for a line with "EOF" and then stops
<yofel> soee: meh, missing epoch in one place
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: here's what I do : Select Text > Ctrl + Shift + C || Drag > Middle click on plasmoid || Drop
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: oh true, I thought BluesKaj wanted to copy paste something into the terminal and send it to pastebinit
<yofel> soee: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkwinnvidiahack4_4%3a4.8.2a-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<yofel> soee: then try apt again
<shadeslayer> composting is broken for me, but then again, I haven't updated in a long long time
<soee> yofel, something started but again at the end: 
<soee> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<soee>  kde-window-manager-common
<soee>  kde-window-manager
<soee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soee> errors while processing
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, plasmoid ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah the pastebin plasmoid
<BluesKaj> don't have it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: add it to your bottom panel :P
<shadeslayer> or any panel you like
<yofel> soee: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager{,-common}_4%3a4.8.2a-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<soee> yofel, looks like this helped, let ma do update
<shadeslayer> Need to get 540 MB of archives. \o/
<shadeslayer> that's what happens when you don't update for a week I guess
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: no 1 or 2 days can be enought :P
<ScottK> Don't worry.  You'll get to do it again after all the no change rebuilds for translations Riddell just uploaded and I accepted.
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> Something to look forward to next weekend I guess
<soee> ok reboot
<soee> brb
<shadeslayer> Only 4 more days till Uni gets over \o/
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: only 4 days till Uni starts again :(
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: being in a uni does have it's  benefits ... for eg. getting visa's is easier .. but then that probably doesn't apply to you because you live in the EU
<shadeslayer> Rant threads everywhere :(
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yep
<bulldog98> btw is kontact for you guys also needing ~1m until the window is painted properly?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you around to help me debug stuff?
<shadeslayer> ( Android specific stuff actually )
<yofel> shadeslayer: apachelogger has been marked officially MIA
<shadeslayer> :/
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok , thanks , the kde.org upload target setting in pastebin plasmoid fails but the paste.ubuntu.com works fine 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah, paste.kde.org fails once or twice for me as well
 * shadeslayer looks at TODO
<shadeslayer> Also, someone proficient in the internal workings of Android?
<shadeslayer> specifically, my su binary is segfaulting :/
<shadeslayer> [kubuntu-members] ensure Dolphin's samba filesharing sharing works: TODO << Seems to be working for me
<shadeslayer> !testers 
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<yofel> dunno, I never used it.
<shadeslayer> Please confirm whether or not this works : [kubuntu-members] ensure Dolphin's samba filesharing sharing works
<yofel> Riddell, ScottK: I uploaded kubuntu-default-settings, plymouth ubuntu30 is in kubuntu-ninjas if one of you could please upload that
<BluesKaj> ok shadeslayer , will take a look
<ScottK> yofel: Busy with stuff.  Hopefully Riddell will have time soon.
<soee> yofel, ok system works fine now :) thank yoy. the only problem is i have no effects :/
<soee> brb
<yofel> Riddell: we all missed that the breaks/replaces of libkwinnvidiahack4 in kde-workspace is missing the epoch, as you just uploaded ubuntu3 to precise-proposed, should I upload ubuntu4 there too?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings] Philip Muškovac * 488 * debian/changelog add bug number for UIFe and release 1:12.04ubuntu4
<soee> hmm i have to start kwin from konsole to be able to use effects 
<yofel> soee: what does it say in the effect settings?
<soee> well i have it on
<yofel> ScottK: I just uploaded kde-workspace again which fixes what happened to soee above, that slipped through the ubuntu2 review
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> I'll look at it when it hits the queue.
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> yofel: Talk to slangasek about combining your plymouth change with another one planned for tomorrow.
<kabob> Before I try out the latest build of Kubuntu, does anyone know how it should perform on an EeePC?
<shadeslayer> iirc yofel has a EeePC
<yofel> hm?
<yofel> ah
<yofel> kabob: works fine for me - but you might want to disable the blur effect in the destkop effects settings
<yofel> bulldog98 has an eeePC too
<bulldog98> yofel: works with blur enabled too
<kabob> yofel:  No problem with that.  I usually cut back on KDE's desktop effects desktop.
<yofel> bulldog98: really? I guess something's wrong with my settings then
<kabob> *on the desktop
<yofel> bulldog98: you have an 945GME too?
 * yofel runs with XRender so most stuff is off but he still gets transparent konsole
<shadeslayer> yofel: primetime.sh: 461: primetime.sh: ./adb: not found << Have you faced these kind of errors in scripts?
<bulldog98> yofel: how to check?
<shadeslayer> ( the adb binary is in the same folder as the script )
<yofel> bulldog98: lspci | grep VGA
<bulldog98> yofel: jep rev 3
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<bulldog98> yofel: I run OpenGl
<yofel> guess I'll debug this sometime then
<yofel> I usually just blame mesa when something goes wrong
<bulldog98> yofel: what’s the german name for blur?
<yofel> blurred is verschwommen/unscharf, so "unscharf machen" I think - or however that's translated in gimp
<bulldog98> yofel: hadn’t it turned on, but now it’s on and no problems
<yofel> bulldog98: you can open kickoff etc. fine?
<yofel> it only applies to plasma
<ScottK> yofel: Workspace is in.
<bulldog98> yofel: hm I have to oldscul opener
<yofel> bulldog98: well, any plasma widget - take network
<bulldog98> and I open most stuff with Alt+F2
<bulldog98> yofel: works
<yofel> ah well
<yofel> I'll debug that after putting my thinkpad on btrfs
<bulldog98> have fun
<yofel> can't be worse than debugging kdepim
<Quintasan> It amazes me how smooth is 4.8.2
<Quintasan> Really
<Quintasan> I used to hear my HDD start spinning when searching within KRunner and now magicaly I do not.
<shadeslayer> sigh, why won't this stupid script work
<yofel> shadeslayer: that script error happens when adb isn't in $(pwd)
<shadeslayer> but it is
<yofel> your script makes runtime location assumptions
<shadeslayer> yofel: this is what I found : http://www.hackersgarage.com/adb-no-such-file-or-directory.html
<yofel> is adb executable?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: -rwxrwxr-x 1 shadeslayer shadeslayer 363197 Jan 24 03:52 adb
<yofel> shadeslayer: file adb ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<yofel> check ldd if something's missing
<shadeslayer> yofel:         not a dynamic executable
<yofel> huh?
<shadeslayer> temp|⇒ ldd -u adb
<shadeslayer>         not a dynamic executable
<shadeslayer> yeah, not sure why that's happening as well
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> sorry, I'm clueless
<shadeslayer> likewise @_@
<kabob> I just noticed an inconsistency in the testing docs.  It says to test loading a site in Konquerer.
<yofel> kabob: I wouldn't be surprised if that's just outdated, which page?
<kabob> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction
<kabob> The page also refers to adept, not muon.
<yofel> yeah, outdated
<yofel> I'll fix the worst parts
<kabob> Okay.  If there is anything in particular I can do to help, I'm willing to.
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/456332/
<yofel> shadeslayer: @_@ - that's not a symlink, right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<yofel> we don't support NFS shares, right?
<yofel> ah, nvm
<yofel> kabob: page updated mostly, as we're lacking people working on Q/A, nobody really payed attention to the pages. So your help is really appreciated
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, so far so good with samba shares on wife's W7 pc
<shadeslayer> yay
<kabob> yofel:  If you've got a list of tasks for Q/A or knows someone who does I'll gladly volunteer some time to it.  I've tried every release since feisty.  Just haven't stuck with it till oneiric.
 * kabob lost net connection for a bit
<shadeslayer> kabob: Samba Shares need testing
<shadeslayer> kabob: right click folder > Properties > Share tab 
<shadeslayer> See /topic for other TODO's
<yofel> kabob: I don't have a list in mind currently. One thing is what shadeslayer said, otherwise general 12.04 testing. And we'll need ISO testers in about a week I think
<shadeslayer> yofel: installing ia32-libs fixed the issue
<yofel> someone make ld print sane errors please.........
<shadeslayer> yeah, why don't you ask the same person to create ponies while he's at that :P
<shadeslayer> s/ponies/unicorns/
<rbelem> Riddell, bulldog98, winactive is working nice :-D
<yofel> yay, some good news today :)
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will merge your startactive patch to the first patch
 * rbelem hugs yofel 
<rbelem> \o/
<rbelem> yofel, what is missing now is the lockscreen
<yofel> the qml one?
<rbelem> yofel, i have to ifdef the patch
<rbelem> yofel, yup
<yofel> ah right
<BluesKaj> rbelem, winactive ?
<yofel> kwinactive
<rbelem> yofel, do you think startactive should depend on kde-window-manager-active?
<rbelem> brb
<bulldog98> rbelem: where is the lockscreen located?
<bulldog98> yofel: what to do with marble-touch, since it uses meego stuff?
<yofel> bulldog98: sorry, I didn't take a close look at it yte
<yofel> *yet
<bulldog98> maybe we should just drop the binary, since we don’t have meego qml stuff in archive right?
<bulldog98> rbelem: the about app is working with mouse, but refuses to accept touch
<rbelem> bulldog98, in a branch in kde-workspace
<bulldog98> hm
<rbelem> bulldog98, everything is working with mouse here, i did not test with touchscreens yet
<rbelem> no hardware
<bulldog98> rbelem: yes mouse works, but touchscreens says (Console) Got touch without getting TouchBegin for id #
<bulldog98> -> no touchable switch from the about tab to authors or license
<bulldog98> and no flicking in license with touch (mouse works for that)
<rbelem> bulldog98, no clue about what should be done
<bulldog98> rbelem: some how it also says "Cannot load library icui18n: … not found"
<bulldog98> is the first message
<rbelem> bulldog98, it is a harmless warning
<bulldog98> rbelem: and for what is that library?
<rbelem> bulldog98, unicode thing
<bulldog98> rbelem: why isn’t it installed?
<bulldog98> why do I get a QObject::connect: No such signal AppView::titleChanged(QString)?
<tsimpson> does it exist?
<jalcine> Is that method marked as a signal?
<JontheEchidna> http://woboq.com/blog/new-signals-slots-syntax-in-qt5.html
<JontheEchidna> <3
<tsimpson> oh, that looks nice
<bulldog98> tsimpson: that isn’t really the problem
<bulldog98> the problem is that something in FlickableWebView.qml is wrong
<bulldog98> rbelem: ^
<bulldog98> under applications/about/package/conte…/ui/
<yofel> qt5++
<bulldog98> yofel: +1
<bulldog98> rbelem: the browser also does not work with touch
<bulldog98> seems like clicking is not possible
<bulldog98> because hovering works
 * bulldog98 -> toBed();
<MountainX> Kubuntu 12.04 is not shutting down properly for me. It hangs at the blue screen with Kubuntu logo. Where's best place to discuss this?
<BluesKaj> MountainX, at #ubuntu+1 . they also handle kubuntu 12.04 support
<micahg> akregator in precise is crashing like crazy on this phoronix article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_precise_desktop&num=1
<micahg> dr konqi refuses to install debug symbols saying they can't be found
 * micahg doesn't have time to debug further at the moment
<MountainX> how should I report a bug that happens on shutdown. No idea what package is involved and the GUI is no longer running.
<Riddell> MountainX: report on upstart maybe
<Riddell> yofel: k-d-s and plymouth uploaded
<Riddell> rbelem: does something need uploaded from you?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-13
<rbelem> Riddell, startactive in kubuntu-active ppa
<rbelem> Riddell, bulldog98_, i think that plasma-mobile 2.1 fixes the touch issues
<Riddell> ug, I fear I might not be very functional today
<Riddell> got a cold and got a funeral to go to, not a great mix
<apol> Riddell: hey, I don't know if it's expected or what, but I have many "active" packages installed :S
<Riddell> apol: kde-workspace split up recently, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<apol> Riddell: yes...
<Riddell> apol: is it causing any problems?
<apol> no
<apol> not really no
<Riddell> phew :)
<Riddell> well make sure to look out of that during upgrade testing then
<apol> it just looked ugly, so I wondered if that was known/intentional
<Riddell> I've not tested upgrade on it yet so indeed not known to me
<Riddell> the split is intentional but it would be best not to have the active bits installed if possible for desktop users
<rbelem> Riddell, hi
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm about to run off, needing something from me?
<rbelem> Riddell, upload startactive :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm working on plasma-mobile 2.1, but it is not working yet
<Riddell> rbelem: it's uploaded
<Riddell> needs approval from a release team member
<Riddell> so ping ScottK or another member
<Riddell> rbelem: is plasma-mobile 2.1 released?
<Riddell> it's not on kde's ftpmaster
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm running off to a funeral, if you're around and can do the release team meeting that would be good
<rbelem> Riddell, they said something in the mailing list about 2.1, i will look for it
<Riddell> rbelem: on plasma-devel?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> I can't see anything about 2.1 on plasma-devel or the active@kde.org mailing list
 * Riddell out
<rbelem> mgraesslin, ping
<mgraesslin> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> mgraesslin, i tested the kwinactive and it is working really nice :-)
<mgraesslin> good
<rbelem> mgraesslin, it is already in the repos
<mgraesslin> any changes you have done to PA which needs to be upstreamed?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, just that one that i shown to you, but already upstreamed
<mgraesslin> which one?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, and i had to backport from master to 4.8.2
<rbelem> mgraesslin, those ifdefs because of the xrender
<mgraesslin> no, I mean changes to Plasma Active to pick kwin_active instead of kwin
<rbelem> mgraesslin, just an one line patch
<mgraesslin> where is it?
<rbelem> replacing kwin_gles by kwinactive_gles
<rbelem> in startactive
<mgraesslin> is there a review request for it?
<rbelem> not yet
<mgraesslin> I cannot push the kwin patch without that one
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> mgraesslin, let me grab the patch
<yofel> apol: from what I see there are no active binaries installed in a default system. Do you have kde-workspace-dev installed? That'll pull some in
<rbelem> mgraesslin, http://paste.kde.org/456710/
<mgraesslin> rbelem: could you please post a review request for it?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, sure :-)
<apol> yofel: yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If I check updates with the Muon updater window open and it finds new updates, it (as it should) places the updates available icon in the systray, but then when I install the updates from the already open updater window, the icon doesn't go away.  Seems like a bug.  Known?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> I'm having problems with an /etc/init.d/rc.d  startup script ... it's not starting the service , altho I followed the readme instructions for invoking the script at startup.
<rbelem> mgraesslin, here is the review request https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/104590/
<rbelem> :-)
<mgraesslin> cool
<mgraesslin> and thanks
<mgraesslin> I'll send a mail to the active ml about it
<rbelem> thanks mgraesslin 
<rbelem> :-)
<afiestas_> any help on this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101698909/buildlog.txt.gz
<afiestas_> I think I have to add cyberspace ppa into the recipe
<afiestas_> but dunno how to do that
<BluesKaj> i'll ask again, I'm having problems with an /etc/rcX.d  startup script ... it's not starting the service , altho I followed the readme instructions for invoking the script at startup. Is the /etc/rcX.d file the right place or have things changed?
<bulldog98> afiestas_: for which ppa does the recipe builds?
<ScottK> BluesKaj: I'd ask in #ubuntu-server.  Probably more people there that mess with that kind of thing.
<BluesKaj> ok ScottK , I'll try there
<afiestas_> bulldog98: https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff
<bulldog98> afiestas_: hm maybe you should ask in #launchpad they know lp better then us :)
<rbelem> mgraesslin, i will update the PA patches to match what notmart said
<mgraesslin> ok
<bulldog98> rbelem: ?
<rbelem> bulldog98, pong
<bulldog98> rbelem: what PA patch?
<bulldog98> and what’s PA?
<rbelem> bulldog98, plasma active
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> bulldog98, does QT_FLUSH_PAINT=1 works for you?
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<bulldog98> now that you said it :)
<rbelem> yofel, ^
<rbelem> afiestas, ^
<bulldog98> rbelem: where to set?
<rbelem> bulldog98, cmdline `QT_FLUSH_PAINT=1 qmlviewer`
<bulldog98> is /usr/bin/startactive ok?
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think Riddell uploaded it
<rbelem> :-0
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: what’s the patch about?
<afiestas> rbelem: dunno waht that does
<rbelem> bulldog98, build kwin with a different name when enable it in cmake
<bulldog98> ah that
<rbelem> afiestas, it should flicker when repainting
<rbelem> afiestas, bulldog98, http://aseigo.blogspot.com.br/2006/03/better-than-watching-paint-dry.html
<Ezim> is dolphin animation bug well known?
<Ezim> kde 4.8.2
<bulldog98> rbelem: I don’t see any difference
<rbelem> bulldog98, same here :-(
<rbelem> bulldog98, afiestas, it should do something like that http://qt-project.org/videos/watch/the-last-mile-effective-debugging-and-profiling-for-qt-and-qt-quick
<rbelem> 00:18:00 more or less
<bulldog98> Riddell: why does calligraactive pulles in calligra{sheets,stage,words} ? that is not intended I’d say, since on active we don’t want the others installed
<bulldog98> rbelem: btw active-settings work with touch
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think we cannot update plasma-active to 2.1 :-(
<bulldog98> rbelem: why?
<rbelem> bulldog98, we will need  your patches
<bulldog98> rbelem: for what?
<bulldog98> get rid of kde 4.9 deps?
<rbelem> bulldog98, the touch issue
<bulldog98> ?????
<rbelem> bulldog98, the touch issues that you said in the about dialog
<bulldog98> not only there
<rbelem> bulldog98, where more?
<bulldog98> rbelem: browser
<rbelem> bulldog98, did you fixed that?
<rbelem> s/fixed/fix/
<bulldog98> not yet, I had stuff to do for university today
<rbelem> bulldog98, oki
 * bulldog98 will try to fix that now
<rbelem> bulldog98, i dont have hardware to test
<bulldog98> rbelem: who has hardware to test? (else than me)
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think Quintasan_ and shadeslayer 
<bulldog98> maybe we should try to get you hardware too
<rbelem> bulldog98, maybe bluesystems could sponsor me one :-D
<rbelem> bulldog98, afiestas, did you see the video?
<bulldog98> rbelem: not yet, I’m trying to get rid of the touch problem
<rbelem> oki
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’ve got the feeling like the FlickableWebView.qml is causing all the touch trouble
<Darkwing> Strange...
<Darkwing> Do you guys use skype in the repository or, downloaded from the website?
<rbelem> Darkwing, repository
<Darkwing> ahhh, okay. 
<Darkwing> Maybe that's why it keeps marking it for uninstall.
<kabob> Okay.  I was testing Samba connections through Dolphin.  I only happen to get a server timeout.  I can successfully connect to that share from a Windows computer.
<rbelem> kabob, hum... so, the issue is only from linux to linux, right?
<kabob> rbelem:  The share is hosted from WinXP.
<rbelem> kabob, ah! ok
<rbelem> kabob, i thought that it was another issue
<kabob> It also fails to open a share from Vista.
<kabob> Scratch that, It recognizes this machine on that network.
<kabob> So, no help with that then?
<bulldog98> rbelem: hm the open-slx image runs without problems
<bulldog98> so the problem must be on our side
<rbelem> bulldog98, :-/
<bulldog98> rbelem: have you got a live session open?
<bulldog98> btw our current iso doesn’t fully boot
<rbelem> bulldog98, yesterday was ok
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will download today image
<bulldog98> rbelem: do we have the qml feedreader in the repro?
<rbelem> bulldog98, no idea
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, known
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I won't file a bug then.  Please fix.  Highly annoying.
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I'm still getting that glibc crash w/ Qt Creator :(
<yofel> Ezim: which animation bug?
<Ezim> yofel, dolphin
<yofel> and what's the bug?
<yofel> dolphin works pretty fine for me
<Ezim> yofel, animation when you max/min dolphin
<Ezim> in 4.8.0 folders in dolphin and stuff could reorganized. 
<Ezim> :) not end of the world but something missing
<Ezim> I have had almost no time to play with 4.8.1 and 4.8.2. 
<yofel> I never really payed attention to the animation :/
<Ezim> yofel, let me see if I find youtube clip.
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81PGq5zJG6Y   <<<--- yofel 
<yofel> I'll look at it in a big
<yofel> *bit
<Ezim> I think you will understand me better now
<yofel> Ezim: ah, the reodering isn't animated anymore?
<yofel> *reordering
<Ezim> yofel, exactly.
<Ezim> with 4.8.1 and 4.8.2 it have stopped working.
<yofel> noted, I'll see if I can find something later
<Ezim> http://cristalinux.blogspot.se/2012/04/kde-sc-482-available.html
<Ezim> yofel, this blogger have also noticed it
<yofel> Ezim: as dolphin 2.0.95 in neon has the same behaviour, I would say it's an upstream change, but I'll see if I can find some proof for that
<Ezim> yofel, thx.
<Ezim> what is the difference between kword and calligraword?
<yofel> Ezim: kword: koffice, calligraword: calligra
<yofel> the same thing really
<Ezim> yofel, one of them have come with new release.
<yofel> in precise kword is a transitional package that installs calligrawords
<Ezim> yofel, okey. playing with calligrawords
<Ezim> nice ui
<Ezim> but libreoffice still works better
<Ezim> even if libreoffice is much more buggy then openoffice was/is
<yofel> Ezim: yeah, it's an upstream change, but I would have to bisect the git history to tell you the exact commit. There are severl animation changes
<yofel> feel free to file a bug upstream
<Ezim> yofel, okey. thx for the info. 
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-14
<CIA-42> [perlqt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120414002058-z0r10brud6ygdrm6 * debian/ (changelog control) Add a dependency on liblist-moreutils-perl to libqt4core-perl. (LP: #820243)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=d7eeee31b694062cb52e630c3dba230a4aedf217
<JontheEchidna> I'll cherry-pick the patch and upload an updated package in a bit
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, and when the next iso's roll around for testing, could you see if bug 856384 is still happening for you? I may have accidentally fixed it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856384 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon software center doesn't rebuild search index after sources change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856384
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sure.  I'll try to remember to give it a try.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I see the upload.  I'll review it in a bit.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<markey> apachelogger_: I saw your new venture today, very cool:
<markey> http://www.haralds-restaurant.de/
<markey> in Neu_Ulm
<Peace-> i guess there is nobody here right?
<Peace-> i just need some help to create a debian package 
<Peace-> expecially for rules
<Peace-> i can't get it working properluy 
<yofel> Peace-: what's the problem? (and there's #ubuntu-packaging too when nobody is here)
<Peace-> yofel: i did several service menu for kde
<Peace-> yofel: and now i am trying to do my ppa but of course i need to do some packages...
<Peace-> yofel:  i can generate the packages but they have not  the bin directory  and other stuff
<Peace-> xD
<yofel> how do you install your files?
<Peace-> yofel: look at the rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/929551
<Peace-> yofel: one is the bash script another file is .desktop file
<Peace-> yofel: i did my packages with cmake and cpack btw , but if i did not understand bad  i can only use the standard way to try to upload on my ppa
<yofel> well, yeah, for dpkg-buildpackage you can only install files with make install or using install files
<yofel> Peace-: I'm not too familiar with pre-dh7 packaging, can you pastebin the full buildlog somewhere?
<Peace-> sure
<Peace-> yofel: i guess you meant this http://paste.ubuntu.com/929558
<yofel> Peace-: how is usr/bin/ktexeditor-open-folder created? Already there in the source?
<Peace-> ktexteitor-open-file is my script 
<Peace-> controlled by the service menu 
<yofel> file or folder?
<Peace-> let me post you a screenshot of my source ...
<Peace-> file
<yofel> your rules says folder
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> folder
<Peace-> ?
<yofel> well, do you have usr/bin/ktexeditor-open-folder or usr/bin/ktexeditor-open-file?
<Peace-> o wtf
<Peace-> :)
<yofel> ^^
<Peace-> yofel: nope :D
<Peace-> yofel: the script is called ktexeditor-open-folder
<Peace-> because let you open with kate a folder
<Peace-> well the files into a folder
<yofel> then I'm not sure what's wrong. Is that package arch all or any?
<Peace-> any
<yofel> any actual binary files in there?
<Peace-> yofel: control file http://paste.ubuntu.com/929601
<Peace-> the binary is the script
<Peace-> i used this
<Peace-> debuild -uc -us --source-option=--include-binaries --source-option=-isession
<yofel> I meant something compiled during build
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> i have only  2 files :D
<yofel> then I would say make it Architecure:all, and go with a dummy rules + an install file for the package
<yofel> Peace-: that's what I did here if you need a reference: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/project-neon-runtime
<Peace-> yofel:  you mean this for rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/929607
<yofel> yes
<Peace-> and thsi 
<Peace-> here debian/mypackagename.install
<Peace-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929610/
<yofel> right
<Peace-> but that would not work if i have only an output path?
<Peace-> i mean i have 2 folders 
<Peace-> usr bin 
<Peace-> and usr share bla bla bla 
<yofel> uh, just put "usr/*" in your install file
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> omg i am an idiot
<Peace-> :D
<yofel> nah, debian packaging is confusing enough to believe you need some really complicated way to install something
<Peace-> yofel: btw the service menu i did it's this :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4127065/dabuttare/kate-folder-service-menu_0.1.0.orig.tar.gz
<Peace-> yofel: and for permission?
<Peace-> it does by itself?
<yofel> dh_fixperms does that, which should be 755 for /usr/bin and 644 for the other
<Peace-> good
<Peace-> :D no luck 
<Peace-> well i am tired
<Peace-> i guess i need some rest
<Peace-> btw yofel with cmake is very very very very very easier
<jalcine> A lot is easier with CMake ;)
<Darkwing> apachelogger_, shadeslayer ++ on the splash
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Fixed confirmed.  Thanks.
<yofel> Peace-: well, it's easier as you add any way to do the installation by "make install" - cmake or not
<yofel> s/as/when/
<BarkingFish> are we getting daily releases onto the beta?
<BarkingFish> I only updated like, 18 hours ago, and some of the stuff I updated, has been updated again. Apper just alerted me.
<yofel> BarkingFish: packages for the development release get out as they are uploaded and accepted
<yofel> so don't be surprised if you get updates several times per day
<BarkingFish> but updates to the updates that have barely been updated? :)
<BarkingFish> damn
<yofel> BarkingFish: well, that depends on how often the developer needs to upload something...
<BarkingFish> true I suppose :)
<BarkingFish> It just shocked me seeing something I updated this morning, update
<BarkingFish> *updated, this evening too :D
<yofel> BarkingFish: you can look at the changelog if you're curious what the upload was for
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-15
<yofel> apachelogger_: bug 981898 when you get back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981898 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "plymouth theme 12.04 - missplacement of the lower right part makes the logo very ugly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981898
<Peace-> yofel: fixed :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: activated my ppa :D
<BluesKaj> ok, good :) what package(s)?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: for the moment just one :D
<Peace-> i plan to do every package for my stuff 
<BluesKaj> I see, which pkg is it , Peace- ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~nowardev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<BluesKaj> oh right 
<bulldog98> Peace-: your naming convention isn’t right
<bulldog98> you should use UPSTREAMVERSION-0~ppa1
<Peace-> it was a testing package
<bulldog98> all right
<Peace-> just to see if lauchpad would have worked 
<bulldog98> you could also try to ask the debian guys, if they include it, but that’s a long way to go
<Peace-> oh well i plan to do my own ppa for my personal and friends
<Peace-> infact i have already done the kde-peace-settings hihihi
<bulldog98> :)
<tsimpson> technically, it should be -0ubuntu1~ppa1 (for example), because dpkg has a confusing versioning system
<Peace-> i am doing even for vlc service menu
<Peace-> so...
<tsimpson> unless it already exists in debian, then <debian version>ubuntu1~ppa1, or if it has an ubuntu version -<debian version>ubuntu<ubuntu version +1>~ppa. welcome to packaging...
<Peace-> kde-vlc-servicemenu_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<tsimpson> if it's a new package in both debian and ubuntu, that's fine
<Peace-> tsimpson: debian ? what is it? LOL
<Peace-> hihih
<tsimpson> the ~ppa1 actually makes 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 higher
<tsimpson> dpkg --compare-versions  will become your friend :)
 * Peace- saves command
<tsimpson> for instance: dpkg --compare-versions 0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 lt 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 && echo true || echo false
<tsimpson> (which should echo "true")
<Peace-> good
 * Peace- saves what tsimpson has said .. would become usefull
<Peace-> will*
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw have you uploaded the calligra translations?
<yofel> bulldog98: calligra-l10n is up from what I see
<bulldog98> yofel: hm calligra is fully untranslated here
<bulldog98> and at the translations page the German is completly empty
<yofel> hm, lemme check when it was uploaded, before or after the fixed l10n setup
<bulldog98> yofel: Wed
<bulldog98> and pkg-kde--ools was uploaded at Thu
<bulldog98> yofel: it was 3h before the fix was uploaded
<yofel> hm, calligra itself rebuilt though
<yofel> so at least the pots should've been imported on launchpad
<bulldog98> yofel: yes they are, but no translation
<bulldog98> except the translation provided by the launchpad team, which is not the way it should be
<yofel> bulldog98: best ask dpm if you need to re-upload the translations for that
<bulldog98> dpm: do we need to re-upload the translation for calligra?
<yofel> he's not here
<yofel> hm, not online right now
<bulldog98> hm it’s we
<Riddell> bulldog98: calligra probably needs a language pack export
<Riddell> ask dpm for details when he's around
<bulldog98> Riddell: the translation in lp isn’t uptodate
<Riddell> bulldog98: that's surprising since the templates never existed before the most recent upload
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm maybe the l10n needs uploaded again
<Riddell> I might just do that for luck
<Riddell> ScottK: calligra-l10n uploaded should you be around for approval
<Darkwing> Who did the graphics on the website?
<JontheEchidna> sheytan, I think
<Darkwing> hmmz, I think the main graphic needs to be re-worked.
<Darkwing> Then again...
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Darkwing: hi
<Darkwing> Riddell: Care for a PM
<Darkwing> ?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll llok.
<ScottK> look even
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.  I uploaded python-qt4 to precise-proposed with a fix to the dbus mainloop problem the Ubuntu One guys have been having.  We'll need to get them to test and then we'll have to decide if it goes in -release or -updates.
<ScottK> It should also fix quite a number of PyKDE related issues as well.
<shadeslayer> yofel: I didn't realize you grew a beard :P
<shadeslayer> KDevelop 4.3.1 ready to be packaged
 * shadeslayer packages
<snele> shadeslayer: are you the maintainer of kde telepathy ppa?
<shadeslayer> snele: kind of
<shadeslayer> requesting 0.3.1 ?
<snele> well, kind of :)
<snele> I just wanted to know do you plan to update it to 0.3.1?ž
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I'll look into it
<shadeslayer> Can't give a ETA atm
<snele> ok. thank you.
<snele> no need to hury. when you have spare time :)
<snele> thanks again
<shadeslayer> :)
<Daskreech> What's in 0.3.1 ?
<Daskreech> Is there a set of release notes?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: mostly bug fixes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also should we shove 0.3.1 into precise.  Since it's in Universe now we still could.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll look into the changelog and confirm if we want it in the archives ( Most likely going to be a yes from my side )
<micahg> Bug #982450 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982450 in koffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "package koffice-l10n-fr (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/fr/thesaurus/index.cache.bz2 », qui appartient aussi au paquet calligra-l10n-fr 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982450
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Daskreech> ScottK: \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should we get this into the archives ? https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/office/kile/repository/revisions/6d16356f0fe8a7ecc64c823a93536fdfef18b3cf/diff
<shadeslayer> It takes care of the utf8 issue with kile
<Ezim> will kubuntu 12.04 have later on kde 4.8.3/4.8.4 and so on?
<Daskreech> Ezim: Dpm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Seems worthwhile.
<ScottK> Ezim: Yes.
<Daskreech> Ezim: I don't see wy not. That's been true for every release of Kubuntu
<ScottK> Daskreech: Not every.
<ScottK> Lucid and later plus Intrepid.
<Daskreech> Well since we had PPas
<Ezim> thx 
<ScottK> No.  We had PPAs since Hardy.
<Ezim> I am glad that we have new sponsor after 12.04
<Ezim> that will make things easier. i hope they will keep supporting us.
<ScottK> It's since upstream adopted an bug fixes only policy for point releases (from KDE4) and since we got permission from the tech board.
<ScottK> (with Intrepid/4.1 as a special exception because it really needed it)
<Daskreech> I'm glad you think of Kubuntu in terms of We :)
<Ezim> Daskreech, I think every one that do something for kubuntu should feel that way.
<swecarp> Ezim,  even i say we but i just report anny bugs that i can find
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> :)
 * Daskreech hugs swecarp and Ezim 
<swecarp> ty Daskreech 
<GirlyGirl> Hey no hugging in the channel
 * koolhead17 laughs
<swecarp> GirlyGirl,  u jellous
<GirlyGirl> Anyone else seen the new plymouth splash in 12.04 ... seems like we are moving from blues to grays
<BluesKaj> cmake isn't working here , trying to install git konverstaion , claims it can't find the compiler in the default path , but the compiler is definitely there 
<GirlyGirl> What's so special about git konversation?
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, yeah i have the dreary grey one 
<BluesKaj> it's upposed to have new options that 1.4 doesn't
<BluesKaj> supposed
<yofel> BluesKaj: did you run 'sudo apt-get build-dep konversation' ?
<BluesKaj> no I'm installing from git , yofel
<yofel> well, the build-deps will be about the same
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll give that a try , thanks yofel
<GirlyGirl> swecarp: I'm not jealous but hugging really belongs in the #kubuntu-hugs channel
<yofel> can we please not create even more channels...? It's fine to hug here, it's weekend after all
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.  No moar channels.
<GirlyGirl> It was a joke. Besides that channel doesn't exist
<ScottK> Probably does now.
 * Daskreech hugs GirlyGirl 
<BluesKaj> yofel, Unable to locate package build-dep , do i need a repos/ppa 
<yofel> BluesKaj: build-dep is an apt-get command
<yofel> i.e. apt-get build-dep, not apt-get install build-dep
<BluesKaj> yeah , so i thought , but ... ?
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<Peace-> kde-vlc-servicemenu uploaded
<Peace-> xD
<Daskreech> Any chan that has apachelogger is a huggy chan
<swecarp> ist u ppl that are working with telepathy 
<Daskreech> swecarp: Hmm ?
<Peace-> seems german 
<swecarp> Daskreech,  what
<Daskreech> swecarp: which people working with telepathy ?
<swecarp> the kubuntu develepors i mean 
<Daskreech> They work with anyone who wants to be worked with :)
<yofel> swecarp: shadeslayer has a ppa for it, and we gave it some testing during beta, but the telepathy devs are in #kde-telepathy
<yofel> 12.10 should use telepathy by default
 * shadeslayer missed stuff
<swecarp> ty yofel  
<shadeslayer> yofel: bug 772631 was quite fascinating to read :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772631 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile don't insert the symbols on the left panel after a click" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772631
<yofel> hmpf
<yofel> who the hell puts table metadata into pngs...
<yofel> oh right, they do
<shadeslayer> :D
<nigelb> lol
<shadeslayer> they also use stupid utf8x latex packages which require you to install about ~200 megs of texlive-latex-extra
<shadeslayer> atleast they fixed that upstream
<shadeslayer> ScottK: New kile is here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kile_2.1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa2.dsc
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then on to KDE telepathy.  I think we promised them 0.3.1 would get in.
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I'm doing KDevelop right now though
<shadeslayer> will look at KTP over the next week if time permits
 * shadeslayer looks at schedule
<ScottK> We're running out of time.
<shadeslayer> bah, ktp has too many modules for me to do alone, I need someone to help then
<ScottK> yofel: Can you help with ktp?
<yofel> unlikely, I'll be rather busy this week
<ScottK> Maybe bambee_.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: shadeslayer is apparently in need of a minion.
<shadeslayer> ah yes, a minion will do just fine
<Ezim> guys you now any linux chat client that support msn videochat?
<BluesKaj> emesen?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, dont think so. not last time I tried.
<BluesKaj> err emesene
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> empathy, Ezim
<Ezim> BluesKaj, for the moment of the instant messenger no one support
<Ezim> I have tried should be added.
<Ezim> BluesKaj, are you sure?
<Ezim> last time I tried empathy it did not work also
<BluesKaj> Ezim,, well it claims to work in it's desciption
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you also follow up on http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=221&t=101449 ?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://blogs.gnome.org/xclaesse/2011/12/19/updates-on-xmpp-support-in-msn/
<yofel> shadeslayer: that looks to me as if libqt4-sql-sqlite isn't installed - and our kexi doesn't seem to even suggest it
<shadeslayer> fun
<yofel> shadeslayer: OR the reporter means it doesn't work at all - which shouldn't be the case
<shadeslayer> The report is pretty incomplete tbh
<yofel> pinotree and svuorela were talking about sqlite and kexi for their packages yesterday on oftc
<BluesKaj> Ezim, have you tried windows live on your browser ...dunno if it works , I don't do video chat with msn , google chat works for us 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, does not support.
<BluesKaj> what doesn't support ?
<BluesKaj> ok Ezim nm
<shadeslayer> KDevelop testers needed : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Daskreech> Ezim: None are supporting it MS justreceently locked them out 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kile uploaded.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> Now kde telepathy.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-08
<shadeslayer> morning
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<yofel> moin
<lordievader> Hey yofel, how are you?
<yofel> lordievader: back at work, otherwise well ;)
<smartboyhw> Hello!
<lordievader> Good to hear, yofel. Hey smartboyhw, how are you doing?
<smartboyhw> lordievader: Good. Came back from first day after school.
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ah and how did it go?
<smartboyhw> lordievader: Quite well.
<lordievader> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: vHanda tells me http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_strigi_ram_detection.diff won't work
<shadeslayer> nepomukstrigiservice is no more
<vHanda> since 4.8 actually
<yofel> can we drop it then?
<vHanda> If you want to fix it then you need to change the "nepomukstrigiservice" to "nepomukfileindexer"
<shadeslayer> ^^
<vHanda> The patch disables the file indexer for systems with less than 1 gb of ram
<vHanda> I'm not sure if that is a good thing or bad
<ovidiu-florin> if I may, I think it's a good thing
<smartboyhw> Wow a lot of leaving news today on Planet Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> jbicha leaving docs team, Ohio LoCo contact change + jono leaving for holidays in Australia.
<shadeslayer> not much actual leaving there :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: leaving doesn't mean permanently:P
<yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2013-April/057760.html
<yofel> does the akonadi nepomuk feeder actually work for someone?
<yofel> it doesn't here
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1166102] Cannot mix incompatible Qt library @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1166102 (by Mohamed IKBEL Boulabiar)
<jussi> yofel: what is that? 
<yofel> jussi: not exactly sure, I think it's what manages the email indexer for example
<jussi> yofel: so what are the signs it "works" or "doesnt work" ?
<yofel> the issue in the thread was that mail address auto-completion stopped working
<yofel> and here the feeder says "Nepomuk is not operational: Nepomuk is not running"
<yofel> while nepomuk *IS* enabled, and the file indexer works fine
<jussi> oh. Ive never had autocompletion working, except for recent addresses... ever
 * yofel -> lunch
<yofel> more debugging later
<ovidiu-florin> I'm curious about something, do you guys work for kubuntu or kde, or an organization that supports kubuntu or kde? or do you have other jobs and lots of free time? how do you manage?
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin: Whoa that's complex. I think Riddell is employed by Blue Systems (originally it was Canonical, but they quit sponsoring Kubuntu) to make Kubuntu nice. (Maybe wrong)
<ovidiu-florin> I've also read that somewhere
<smartboyhw_> For others, we just are contributors. Spending our free time in this.
<ovidiu-florin> how come you have so much free time?
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin:Not me:P
<smartboyhw_> I only contribute after school.
<ovidiu-florin> may I ask, smartboyhw_ how old are you?
<smartboyhw_> ovidiu-florin: 14
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I'm employed by Blue Systems as well, to work on Kubuntu/KDE
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you're no longer the youngest
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer I dunno that much.
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: LOL
<ovidiu-florin> who is the youngest?
<ovidiu-florin> (how old?)
<smartboyhw_> We do have quite some people in the community that are 14-15 (even 13)
<smartboyhw_> James Grifford, an Ask Ubuntu mod, is 16.
<smartboyhw_> Josee Antonio Rey, the Ubuntu On Air guy, is 15.
<ovidiu-florin> that makes me feel very old
<smartboyhw_> Doak Jackson, a QA contributor, is of the same age as me.
<smartboyhw_> Amith KK, a really high-rep guy in Ask Ubuntu and is a developer of the Unity Tweak Tool, is 13 (or 14)
<smartboyhw_> See?
<ovidiu-florin> oh, the odacity. Why did I not discover this durring highschool?
<smartboyhw_> Thankfully we don't have elderly.. 
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw_: what do you mean by that?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I've just answered an e-mail from someone who wants to help out and says "I am 76; I have worked through computers from valves to transistors as programmer"
<Riddell> so it takes all ages :)
<ovidiu-florin> I was hoping for that
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I have a day job unrelated to kubuntu, I just spend most of my free time here
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: Im 31, on the KC and have a day job that is not for Kubuntu, although the company I work for does create linux based emedded systems
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what about time to spend with the family?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer Riddell if you are hired to work on kubuntu/kde do you work on a specific part or you are mostly overseeing how the progress works?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: shadeslayer works on kde telepathy... mostly because I would shoot him if he ever abandoned it :P :P :P :P :P
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: well, I'm still single so that helps ;P. I don't go out that often either, but for the rest, it's not like you see me here all the time (or when you do quassel nicely hides where I am)
 * ovidiu-florin remembered he had a question about telepathy and kopete
 * ovidiu-florin does not want to change the subject yet, so he postpones the question
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I work on anything that's needed
<Riddell> boy/girlfriends are a big limiting factor for free software :)
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ScottK> Children too.
<ovidiu-florin> :(
 * ScottK is down to one at home, so it's less of an issue now.
<Riddell> until you teach those children how to help out :)
<ovidiu-florin> I had an ideea on how I could combine free software and alos make money and have time for the family
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure yet if it could work
<ScottK> Riddell: True.  Daughter #2 is now studying information technology at University, so there's hope.  She's doing something with C++ this semester.
<ovidiu-florin> what is your opinion, is kubuntu ready for use in schools and work?
<ovidiu-florin> if yes, than my ideea could work.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using kubuntu at work but I've had many problems with it and I'm not that sure that other people might not, or even be so patient with it to fix the problems
<yofel> we need more help on the Q/A side, otherwise I don't see why not
<yofel> wth. just restarting the akonadi nepomuk feeder agent makes it work...
<yofel> need to watch this on next reboot
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I'm more or less making sure packaging is fine, some automation work, some kde work
<shadeslayer> a bit of everything :P
<ovidiu-florin> my idea is to start a company that will offer support and training on KDE/Kubuntu. The OS and applications are free but the training and support are not.
<ovidiu-florin> I believe I'm not the first with this idea. 
<ovidiu-florin> but I have not seen it implemented anywhere.
<shadeslayer> you'll need to get a copyright exemption from Canonical I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell knows more
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: for what?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: to start the support/training thing
<shadeslayer> s/copyright/trademark/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking that I just need the Kubuntu councils approval
<ovidiu-florin> and the same for kde
<shadeslayer> dunno, there's some company that was going to provide support for kubuntu, and they had to ask for a Trademark exemption or sth with Canonical
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: I am a child…
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: and what happened to them?
<shadeslayer> still waiting on Canonical for some paperwork I think
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think that they chose to do so because it reduced their business risk.  I also think Canonical believes you have to ask, but I also think they are wrong.
<shadeslayer> I see
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: Yes, but you are not getting in the way of your parent's contributions.  
<ScottK> That's my challenge.
<smartboyhw_> ah lol
<Riddell> "Adam Conrad (adconrad) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-04-14" cor infinity still loves us
<smartboyhw_> Whoa!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: of course kubuntu is ready for schools and work, the world's biggest linux desktop rollout is Kubuntu in every school in Brazil
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: What's infinity's history in Kubuntu?
<smartboyhw_> Back.
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Any replies?
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw_: not yet
<smartboyhw> And hello on laptop:P
<apachelogger> there are weird bug reports in my inbox again :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whatever happened to you :'(
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :(
<smartboyhw> What happened to JontheEchidna !?
<apachelogger> he's not workign on kubuntu bugs anymore
<Riddell> smartboyhw: infinity personally compiles every package, if we don't let him in we'll have to create some sort of computer programme to do the compiling
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wow:)
<smartboyhw> Damn the :( is targetted at apachelogger ...
<smartboyhw> Eeek
<smartboyhw> A 14-year-old Italian LoCo person is going for Ubuntu Membership... Seems young people are really good at contributing
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<smartboyhw> Welcome BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
 * smartboyhw finds that the 4 candidates for KC election are all approved during 2010-2011
<smartboyhw> and clearly, there were much less people approved for 2012.
<smartboyhw> approved = membership
<smartboyhw> Duh:(
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: KC election?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep. You don't know that!?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: are you talking about kubuntu council or something else?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, Kubuntu Council:)
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: with memberships you mean kubuntu membership?
 * smartboyhw doesn't know anything having a KC abbreviation except Kubuntu Council
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep.
 * smartboyhw really isn't clear this time
<smartboyhw> One reminder: NEVER use LibreOffice while updating packages.
<Tm_T> hmm, rather good if ar nominees are rather new faces in that sense
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, er after the last Council candiadate approved for Kubuntu membership (yofel) there are only 7 new Kubuntu members. 
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: aaah
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep:P
<Tm_T> but this "smartboyhw finds that the 4 candidates for KC election are all approved during 2010-2011"
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yofel at EARLY 2011 (March)
<smartboyhw> He was approved at that time.
<Tm_T> would be rather sad if all candidates would be back from 2006-2007
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, Grrr that I think will be for next year's election:P
<smartboyhw> The much more older generation :P
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: reminds me of IRC team, many of us have been around since 2005 or so ...
 * yofel notes that we have 3 open seats and 4 candidates. So it's likely that you'll have one person apply next year ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1 though.
 * smartboyhw might run in 2015, who knows:P
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, that makes sense.
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: why that late?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, erm I am a NEW Kubuntu member. And I am quite young.
<smartboyhw> Not good for leadership.
<Tm_T> one year is a long time
<Tm_T> and you're not alone in the council (:
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, erm then look at yofel and shadeslayer and valorie they all got aproved in 2010-2011 and they are running for the first time (I think, maybe not valorie) ...
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :)
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> don't be like me and wait 5 years before stepping up for council
<smartboyhw> Tm_T,  you mean the IRC one?
<smartboyhw> Or the Kubuntu one?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: in this case I'm referring to any council
<Tm_T> or any similar position
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, I mean in YOUR case where you ran for a certain council after 5 years
<smartboyhw> You said "don't be like me
<Tm_T> I mean my activity was at its highest back in 2007-2008 or so, and I waited quite a long before stepping up
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, oh
<Tm_T> it's easy to wait too long and you find out you don't have all the time you used to have anymore
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, that's a +1
<Tm_T> this with life in general btw
<smartboyhw> Maybe I should run in 2014, I'm not sure I can do anything in 2016.
<yofel> shadeslayer: you're not by any chance familiar with the procedure to keep the last kernel installed after a release upgrade? (as we now auto-remove kernel < current_kernel-1)
<Tm_T> waiting a better moment that never comes (:
<smartboyhw> The public exam:(
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's what fails on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/upgrade3/
<shadeslayer> yofel: not really, no
<yofel> hm...
<shadeslayer> afaik there is a post-install script that removes the old kernels
<yofel> aah, /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal right
<shadeslayer> indeedly
<yofel> ok, this seems sensible. It marks the running, and fresh kernel as not-auto-remove
<yofel> as my test box already runs on 3.8.0, 3.5.0 obviously isn't whitelisted and gets removed making the test fail
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You have to do precise backports
<Quintasan> I'm totally ill
<Quintasan> I felt like crap yesterday and though it was just me being tired from the conference but I guess not
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> once I get back
<Quintasan> sure
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Mamarok> Quintasan: get well soon!
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, we hope you get well soon:)
<Riddell> ug, this kubuntu install was an ubuntu unity install and now whenever I look at a web page in firefox it says "do you want to install google calendar" or whatever, no explanation of what that means
<apachelogger> for some reason I get the GTK upgrader
<apachelogger> lol
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL It means the Unity Webapps
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ugh my chromium install allways complains about that Unity Webapps thing. Luckily you can disable the plugin :)
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah I noticed that too, so annoying
<Riddell> every time you look at a web page in chrome it complains about missing plugins
<Riddell> crazy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, :)
<lordievader> Its quite funny, on my own website the plugin tell me I need an additional plugin to view everything...
<smartboyhw> lordievader, :O
<Riddell> the unity launcher seems slow too, open it and it just shows a spinning cursor for ages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ;P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's why KDE exists!
<lordievader> Riddell: Since when are you using Unity?
<smartboyhw> And all the other DEs.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, yesterday I think. He installed vanilla Ubuntu to test something (dunno what it is)
<apachelogger> that world view seems a bit off....
<Riddell> lordievader: wanted to test if my printer got automatically set up
<Riddell> which it doesn't in unity or kubuntu
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, world view?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how old is your printer?
<Riddell> suse does but only if you enter your password 5 times then find a box marked "freeze this" to untick
<apachelogger> Riddell: talk to Till?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dunno, a few years, drivees are all there
<Riddell> drivers
<apachelogger> worked last I tried it with mine
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: the other DEs being there because unity is shit
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, +1
<Riddell> gosh, harsh, nuff flaming please
<apachelogger> what the view should be is that unity is there because canonical likes control
<smartboyhw> You guys do know what happened when a guy asked about why Studio doesn't use Unity? (Should 've mentioned it days ago)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, +1
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/08/plasma-desktopBQ2309.png
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: what's with the telepathy removal?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: telepathy removal?
<shadeslayer> aha
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, plasma-widget-telepathy-chat...
<smartboyhw> And -presence
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything is now in kde-telepathy-desktop-applets
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger gets the feeling that he has excessive amounts of gnome installed
<apachelogger> there should be a command 'shrink-my-upgrade'
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not good
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> which purges libqt4 and libgtk :P
<smartboyhw> Not good:P
<apachelogger> y?
<apachelogger> smaller upgrade for sure :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Riddell: where do we go with kdesudo in the long term?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I won't like purging libqt4 and libgtk....
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shrink-my-upgrade will do that :P
<apachelogger> so you upgrade with less crap around and then install-on-need
<apachelogger> or for all I care, purge and then install kubuntu-desktop
<smartboyhw> +1
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, does it have any problems?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it would be nice to have it in kde I suppose
<apachelogger> it is unmaintained
<apachelogger> bug 1165852
<ubottu> bug 1165852 in KdeSudo "If a fingerprint is enrolled under fprintd the password window will take a long time to show up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165852
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you mean in upstream or Ubuntu? (Or Debian?)
<apachelogger> also it's session feature is broken IIRC
<apachelogger> has bene for quite a while
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: upstream is all of those
<apachelogger> Riddell: would it not perhaps be better to transit to pkexec?
<smartboyhw> eee OK
<apachelogger> or something polkit based anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with apport-kde?
<apachelogger> anyone tested dist-upgrade from quantal to raring?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> release-upgrade
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not me 
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> yofel: did you get the GTK UI?
<smartboyhw> Speaking of that, let me set up three VMs for KDE SC testing:P
<yofel> while trying to set that auto-upgrade thingy up
<yofel> apachelogger: no, even in VM's I always upgrade on cli
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> qa fail
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade and docs are broken
<apachelogger> with python3 do-release-upgrade became case sensitive it seems
<yofel> k-d-r-u worked the last time I tried it though - was a month or so ago
<apachelogger> so -f kde will not work as there is no DistUpgradekdeView
<apachelogger> -f KDE works though
<yofel> or oxygen-gtk is too good lately
<apachelogger> probably latter
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have no clue who to talk to or where the release-upgrader thingy is that is downloaded by do-release-upgrade
<apachelogger> it either needs code changes in the MainView.py to remove the case sensitivity OR a symlink of DistUpgradeViewKDE.py to DistUpgradeViewkde.py
<apachelogger> former seems more reasonable
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubuntu-release-upgrader is the source package
<Riddell> apachelogger: various people work on it e.g. mvo, mterry
 * apachelogger can't type h in rekonq hooray
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<smartboyhw> oops
<smartboyhw> s/Riddell/apachelogger/
<kubotu> smartboyhw: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> Yay for kubotu!
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> wanted to log in at a site, can't type h
<lordievader> That is one odd bug, can you still type "http://"?
<apachelogger> not in the website I can't
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that is really a weird bug.
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, does work for me here
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears to have been broken for ages
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade ?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> hmm it worked when I tested it
<apachelogger> it only works by chance ... in that if no other views can be loaded it will use the KDE one
<apachelogger> -f kde is not a legit argument, never has been apparently
<Riddell> ah
<apachelogger> should be -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<apachelogger> !find kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<ubottu> File kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade found in ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> apparently bzr is busted as I am upgrade right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please fix it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: okay dokay
<apachelogger> thx :*
 * apachelogger also thinks that this-will-install/remove/upgrade: dialog needs redoing
<apachelogger> right now it is an insanely long list of "Remove: foo\n Install:bar\n..."
<Riddell> the release upgrade tool has been surprisingly overlooked by canonical's design team
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps they don't do upgrades
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, um we DO test upgrades. However I don't like testing it.
<smartboyhw> In Ubuntu Studio we almost want to dump the upgrade tests.
<smartboyhw> We actually have to include "UPGRADE IS NOT RECOMMENDED" in the release notes LOL
<smartboyhw>  
<sreich> wow..
<apachelogger> just haxx0r whatever package manager ui you use
<sreich> so basically the advice is "reinstall"
<sreich> aka like windows?
<smartboyhw> sreich, yep. We aren't supposed to do that but...
<apachelogger> windows does a really good job at upgrading itself!
<smartboyhw> Anyway we rather want to work on better upgrades from 12.04 to 14.04 :P
<sreich> i hope ;)
<sreich> because upgrade failing is..embarrassing as hell
<apachelogger> tell that to the ubuntu firefox people
<apachelogger> bricking firefox upgrade on kubuntu for the 30000th time
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: stop doing interim releases I guess
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, uh hum you do know stop doing interim releases is the No,1 HATE for me?
<apachelogger> they still can upgrade to them and whatnot
<apachelogger> there just is no supported studio release 13.04
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we DO support.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> stop it
<smartboyhw> ...
<apachelogger> if you want kickass experience on LTS versions then stop spending time on other stuff
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we do want to implement some of that in 13.10, then make it perfect in 14.04
<apachelogger> that does not mean 13.10 needs to be any sort of supported release
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, and why won't we support?
<apachelogger> because it's not LTS
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, and why won't we support non-LTS releases?
<apachelogger> <smartboyhw> Anyway we rather want to work on better upgrades from 12.04 to 14.04 :P
<apachelogger> that's why
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, um because we don't have that for 10.04 -> 12.04 already
<smartboyhw> So if we really don't go and improve upgrades we will get shot
<apachelogger> if you want LTS to rock then stop putting resources in stuff that does not improve LTS
<apachelogger> and having/supporting interim releases does absolutely nothing for LTS other than being a testing version of what will be the next LTS (in which case you'd still not want to support it as release)
 * Mamarok hates moinmoin with passion, their markup is really weird
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the strange thing is: People do like interim releases for a taster.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: also it's slow 
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: that does not mean you need to support it
<apachelogger> that also does not mean you need to actually give the an interim release full QA
<apachelogger> it's like when you develop some library
<apachelogger> and a release an alpha
<Mamarok> yeah, dreadful, and there is no markup in kate for it, only mediawiki
<apachelogger> you then do not start supporting that alpha and release alpha1.1 alpha1.2 alpha1.3 just to ensure people using alpha1 actually have no bugs
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, well we don't do full QA:P We just do Beta 2 + final
<apachelogger> still too much
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what's the point of doing an release while we don't support it?
<apachelogger> [x] does it do full disk install with all default options [x] does it boot\n done.
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: I just explained that
<apachelogger> if you care about LTS
<apachelogger> then an interim release is nothing but a alpha/beta of the LTS
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, well then: Why care for LTS = no care for interim releases!?
<apachelogger> you have limited amount of people, limited amount of people have limited time; support requires time; limited time - support time = development time; development time := time spent on making next version excel
<apachelogger> the more time you spend supporting versions you do not care about the less time you have to spend on the versions you actually care about
<apachelogger> result is that all versions are mediocre in quality and/or features and/or support
<smartboyhw> Extremely quiet today.
<Riddell> trying to book travel
<Riddell> how do I get to Bilbao?
<Riddell> hmm, not easy by train http://www.seat61.com/Spain.htm#Pamplona
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plane?:P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Coach?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ship?
<genii-around> According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilbao-Abando there are daily runs between there and Segovia
<Riddell> there is a ferry from the south of england but only a couple times a week
<Riddell> and I need a car
<smartboyhw> Riddell, rent one:P
<Riddell> "The flight requested is no longer available"  oh skyscanner, why are you so cruel?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh oh:P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Why are you going there?
 * Quintasan got some rest and is feeling better
<Riddell> Quintasan: Akademy!
<Quintasan> still I don't feel like I have the strength to move around
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh I see.
<Riddell> Quintasan: you coming?
<Quintasan> Riddell: not really
<Quintasan> ill + no monies
<Riddell> Quintasan, shadeslayer: what's the status of telepathy?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger surely a spaceship is the best medium of travel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Quantal + Raring is up
<Quintasan> precise needs work
<shadeslayer> I'm working on precise now
<Quintasan> Great.
<shadeslayer> might have a bit too much whisky though, let's see
<Quintasan> You're a heavy drinker I see :P
<shadeslayer> this my second whisky after the one with you :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you really have a big alcohol volume:P
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> the label on the bottle said scotch + whisky
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> though aren't the two the same?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's a look link to put on the Dot story?
<Quintasan> Those are definitely not the same shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> erm, Riddell ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_whisky
<Quintasan> if it was not made in Scotland then I'd ask for refund :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm reading the same thing
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have a backport script for quantal?
<Quintasan> No
<Quintasan> I was too lazy to write one
<shadeslayer> daw, how did you do it yesterday then?
<Quintasan> backportpackage -d quantal -u ppa:telepathy-ppa .dsc
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> argh
<shadeslayer> uh 0.o
<Quintasan> my head hurts now that I had to think about something technical
<Quintasan> damn you shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> <3
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You are going to Akademy?
<smartboyhw> Switching to mobile, preparing for sleep.
<Riddell> Quintasan: they really are the same
<Quintasan> Riddell: scotch == whisky?
<starbuck1> ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi starbuck1 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<shadeslayer> if I get visa stuff sorted out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Dot story updated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I thought the dot story already had that link? ( from what I can see on kde-promo
<shadeslayer> )
<Quintasan> Riddell: pls throw some bricks at shadeslayer for making me use my brain today
<shadeslayer> haha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not the vesion jos put to be publishes on the dot
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: If things work out Riddell might be my roomie
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm nonviolent!
<starbuck1> tried to install kubuntu today over a machine that already had netrunner with swap installed and ubiquity failed with the message, that it cannot create swap... neither if i chose use whole disk or if tried to partition manually....
<Riddell> um, erk
<Riddell> starbuck1: can you file a bug and attach or send me logs in /var/log/syslog /var/log/installer ?
<starbuck1> its very similar to this:
<starbuck1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicfilesystems/+bug/905628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905628 in partman-basicfilesystems (Ubuntu) "Precise ubiquity fails with existing swap, must manually "swapoff"" [High,Fix released]
<starbuck1> ubottu :)
<Riddell> starbuck1: what version of kubuntu is this?
<starbuck1> beta 2
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> regressions in installer?
<shadeslayer> in beta 2 :(
<starbuck1> well, it installed fine on another machine
<Quintasan> phew
<Riddell> and it didn't come up in testing at all
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: our installer is python, isn't it?
<starbuck1> hmmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yus
<shadeslayer> needs more testcases I say
<Quintasan> I'd blame it on python then
<starbuck1> another thing i noticed: if you are connected to the inetenret, the check first shows a green arrow, so its okay
<smartboyhw> What happened?
<starbuck1> then, if you waited for 30 seconds before htting "next", it did become red "X", and never green again, although i am pretty certain the internet was fine all along, since it is ethernet cable
<starbuck1> pinging google at the same time showed nothing wrong
<starbuck1> so after that, timezone, etc. was all not set right and had to be adjusted by me manually
<starbuck1> on that other machine where it did install
<starbuck1> maybe i have odd machines :/
<Riddell> odd machines or no this shouldn't happen
<Riddell> starbuck1: but we really need logs to say much more, do you still have them?
<starbuck1> since it was from live-usb, i can try again tomorrow at work :)
<starbuck1> and then send over any logfiles
<Riddell> starbuck1: yeah I think that's what it needs
<starbuck1> okay , was just chekcing if someone nopticed this other already
<Riddell> starbuck1: no I'm afraid it's new to me
<Quintasan> same here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what ho(s)tel are you using for akademy?
<shadeslayer> whatever hostel KDE is booking
<shadeslayer> Riddell: didn't you apply for sponsorship?
<Riddell> seaLne: what hostel is KDE booking?
<seaLne> Riddell: Blas de Otero
<seaLne> Riddell: see http://akademy2013.kde.org/accommodation for details
<apachelogger> kde bug 184202
<ubottu> KDE bug 184202 in general "Pages with a colon in their URL path have no default filename in the Save As dialog" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184202
<shadeslayer> seaLne: somehow KDE seems to have acquired a bunch of awesome web designers
<seaLne> oh?
<shadeslayer> yeah, akademy.kde.org seems really awesomely designed to me, the whole neverland theme across the wiki's also seems quite awesome
<Riddell> seaLne: any idea on the best way to fill in the PDF booking form?
<seaLne> Riddell: print; take photo; email sadly
<seaLne> shadeslayer: yeah i like the continuity accross sites
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fwiw ktp-call-ui is ftbfs
<shadeslayer> probably because you forgot to remove the patch :P
<Riddell> seaLne: and do we have to sort out our own room shares?
<seaLne> Riddell: we haven't fully discussed that, if you can pick someone thats less work
<Riddell> seaLne: shadeslayer put me down as partner but presumably that's on a sponsorship form somewhere I'm not filling in
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> sorry the booking process isn't great we are constrained by the university
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what the flying fsck
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:   "* 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊" in the changelog
<Quintasan> dnt ask me
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> I don't even ...
<Quintasan> look up one of those in dictionary\
<Quintasan> like hell, google it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >exclamatory particle
<shadeslayer> "ah ah ah ah"
<Quintasan> it's like OH!
<Quintasan> as in OH SHI-
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, shadeslayer; That's exclamation words
<Quintasan> I know that
<Quintasan> I still have no idea how to pronouce it
<smartboyhw> But why on Earth would Chinese (Traditional) words appear in the changelog?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: tbh when you zoom in, it looks like ABAJ
<Quintasan> I did that :P
<smartboyhw> ah ah ah ah ah ah ...
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: LOL
<smartboyhw> .......
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Heh very funny eh?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: not sure, just felt like testing how launchpad deals with that
<Quintasan> turns out it works just fine
<shadeslayer> "ftplib.error_perm: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error"
<shadeslayer> hurra
<Quintasan> I was kind of expecting a timeout
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Last time I uploaded something with kanji in changelog it did timeout
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: it doensn't have any vulgar meaning or sth?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: It is a bit unsuitable.
<Quintasan> why is that?
<Quintasan> should that be a part of sentence or something?
<smartboyhw> If the voice gets uploaded to YouTube it will get immediate removal due to ****** content....
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kill that package
<shadeslayer> kill what 
<Quintasan> the 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊 package
<shadeslayer> heh, already uploaded again
<Quintasan> ok
<smartboyhw> damn it:O
 * shadeslayer waves fist at backportpackage for being slow
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: That's what you get for using random symbols xD
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Where are you uploading the backport to?
<smartboyhw> The Backports PPA or?
<shadeslayer> the ppa
<smartboyhw> Phew:P
<shadeslayer> not the kubuntu one
<shadeslayer> but the telepathy-kde one
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<smartboyhw> OK
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> someone bought up the "aptitude by default on the ISO" debate
<shadeslayer> does aptitude even work wrt upgrades?
<smartboyhw> I use apt-get sorry I don't know how to use aptitude
<shadeslayer> well, it's more or less the same :P
<maco> dist-upgrade was renamed to full-upgrade since that makes more sense and aptitude includes searching, so you dont have to remember apt-cache
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aptitude should work but it's not supported
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thought so, I don't think it works all the times
<BluesKaj> aptitude has architecture issues with 64 bit I believe...kind of a braod statement ,but forget the particulars
<BluesKaj> err broad 
<lordievader> Good evening
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing? Already figured out how to get to Akademy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: new konversation snapshot should appear shortly in new
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/lRxnI0fD
<apachelogger> it's sad how my konvi 1.5 card is the only one that seems to deliver sensible release results -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1164854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1164854 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] Kubuntu Boot Artwork Update" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> shadeslayer: it had long broken multiarch support
<yofel> shadeslayer: should work fine these days
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/lk6tPTxt
<yofel> except that it would be reduntant (except for a few features that are rarely used)
<apachelogger> so much crap to do -.-
<apachelogger> yofel: can we defer 'make pkg-kde-tools add -dbg packages automatically' to 13.10?
<yofel> do it
<apachelogger> also the package test?
<yofel> ack
<yofel> anything that affects the tooling
<yofel> bbiab
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pretty please make me admin on the 13.10 trello board :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> now public
 * apachelogger needs to write that trello 101 he was talking about :S
<apachelogger> -> dinner
<lordievader> I got another strange bug. When I go to a tty and return to KDE my keyboard (PS/2) doesn't respond for some 30 seconds or so.
<Mamarok> lordievader: on a laptop?
<lordievader> Mamarok: Desktop.
<Mamarok> silly me, should have been obvious from the connection type :)
<lordievader> Also system load seems to increase a lot.
<Mamarok> not related to the problem I had, then
<lordievader> After a while it goes back to normal. Well not entirely normal, load spikes now and then... strange.
<yofel> lordievader: long running session? I'm seeing plasma getting sluggish and hanging sometimes when switching desktop effects on/off. But only happens when the session has been running for 5 days or so
<lordievader> From this morning, does that count as long? I'll switch the desktop effects.
<Mamarok> no, that is quite short
<Riddell> ScottK: yay pykde4 looking good
<valorie> apachelogger: I tested dist-upgrade from raring to quantal, on both 32 and 64
<valorie> during beta 1
<valorie> if there was somewhere to report that success, I didn't see it
<valorie> er, do-release-upgrade
<Riddell> valorie: iso tester is the place to report it
<yofel> the iso tracker has test cases for the upgrades as well
<Riddell> valorie: do you remember if you used kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade ?
<apachelogger> nevermind, the issue is understood now :P
<apachelogger> iff you have the pygtk and friends installed it will use the gtk ui
<valorie> I did not
<apachelogger> if you don't but have pykde you get the kde ui
<valorie> the iso tester had no place for an upgrade, at least when I looked
<apachelogger> it may well be that there is no trackingin place
<valorie> perhaps I looked in the wrong place -- I've tested and reported on an upgrade before
<valorie> but this time around saw the rest of the testcases, but not that one
<valorie> perfect success, but I haven't done much actual testing on what works and what doesn't
<yofel> valorie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds
<yofel> see last test group at the bottom
<yofel> er, 2nd last
<valorie> shoot, why isn't it with the rest of kubuntu?
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> ok
<valorie> hmmm, url to the hardware profile?
<valorie> got it
<yofel> that's meant to be a link to a profile generated by checkbox. Just pastebin lshw somewhere and link to that
<valorie> I'm doing it the launchpad way
<valorie> s'ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm letting Riddell decide that one.
<Riddell> ScottK: which one is that?
<ScottK> The one about redoing all the boot time/startup artwork.
<ScottK> 1164854
<Riddell> hmm, no screenshots attached
<valorie> this is me on Konvi as packaged in raring
<valorie> Version 1.5-branch #4215
<valorie> trello says test it..... so far, so good
<valorie> I like how logging into the KDE bnc works on two 'puters
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-09
<apachelogger> valorie: <3
<valorie> and this is me on Konvi Version 1.5-branch #4215 on my 32-bit netbook
<valorie> time to get ready to see my daddy tonight
<ScottK> I guess we need to decide if the vUDS thing is any better than getting together on Mumble again.
<ScottK> In case anyone else noticed the whining on kubuntu-users about kdepim address autocompletion in KDE 4.10.2, I just cherrypicked the fix and uploaded to raring.  Someone who cares might want to update the PPAs too.
<valorie> ScottK: what would be cool is if telepathy became good and reliable for us to us
<valorie> our own tech
 * valorie couldn't get mumble to work
<Mirv> Riddell: have you got any further idea on the skype/qtwebkit issue?
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> skype/webkit issue? it works fine for me
<lordievader> There were a couple of people lately with problems, Skype+Raring. (Works fine for me too ;))
<apachelogger> dpm: heya, two more apps needing review https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+imports https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-firefox-installer/+imports
<dpm> morning apachelogger, approved :)
<apachelogger> <3 dpm
<apachelogger> dpm: any idea when we would get to see the first langpack export?
<apachelogger> we are very close to having a working localization again :D
<dpm> apachelogger, I've had not much time to spend on translations this cycle. I'll see if I can block tomorrow to make it a translations day and look at it
<apachelogger> dpm: this would be really awesome
<yofel> shadeslayer: skype + qtwebkit 2.3 + proprietary graphics driver => SIGSEGV
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> so it's a proprietary driver issue no?
<yofel> well, downgrading qtwebkit works for all drivers
<shadeslayer> h
<yofel> and I don't believe they build against qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> huh
<yofel> the bt is crap though, so hardly debuggable
<shadeslayer> so, RC works and final release doesn't?
<yofel> no, 2.3 doesn't work, you need to install qtwebkit from 12.10
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> use that in raring and skype works fine
<shadeslayer> using qtwebkit from 12.10 will be bad for the browsers :/
<lordievader> Is it something that can be fixed in the 2.3 version of qtwebkit?
<yofel> dunno, bug 1155327
<ubottu> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<lordievader> Hopefully it will be fixed before the release.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I had audio
<apachelogger> and then I didn't
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> alsa
<apachelogger> love of my life
<apachelogger> it's like X11 except it's audio
<lordievader> Hehe and to make it even better there is the combination of Alsa and Pulseaudio :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas if we should still have this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_strigi_ram_detection.diff
<shadeslayer> because it won't work
<vHanda> shadeslayer: why don't you just fix the patch?
 * shadeslayer wonders who authored that, no DEP 3
<shadeslayer> vHanda: yeah, but the question is do we ship it or drop it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no strigiiii
<shadeslayer> I don't know the reason why we added that patch
<apachelogger> at the very leas the patchy name is wrong :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, so theoretically the 1GB limit is crap
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ssl in python is broken
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> really? 0.o
<apachelogger> takes forever and 3 days
<apachelogger> or perhaps my pythonssl is broken
<shadeslayer> well, I was getting weird errors
<apachelogger> I blame alsa
<shadeslayer> last night
<apachelogger> you could have pasted the patch ya know :P
<apachelogger> +    if (service->desktopEntryName() == "nepomukstrigiservice") {
<apachelogger> that's wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patch needs changing to nepomukserver
<shadeslayer> but do we really need the patch now
<shadeslayer> because strigi is gone
<apachelogger> I don't know, ask ScottK
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<shadeslayer> IMHO we can just drop it because indexing doesn't take up a boatload of RAM now
<apachelogger> from the patch it seems that it was added to prevent nepomuk from running on systems with <= 1gib ram
<apachelogger> well....
 * vHanda would recommend some actual testing
<apachelogger> I think vHanda should apply that upstream and reduce the value to something like 512mib
<apachelogger> there is some usefulness to not having it use resources on weak systems
<apachelogger> like say a netbook
<apachelogger> though most netbooks have 1gib so that is probably where that value comes from
<apachelogger> however...
<vHanda> I doubt we will encounter many systems with 512 ram running kde
<apachelogger> recent cheapo tablets also like to have 1gib
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> roll a dice
<vHanda> If you guys have some time to test out how much memory this new file indexer takes that would be awesome
<vHanda> cause it should take a lot less, but I haven't done concrete testing
<apachelogger> all nepomuks take 31mib it seems
<apachelogger> being idle
<valorie> I just read up, and noticed talk about getting to Bilbao
<valorie> I'm planning to take the bus from Madrid
<valorie> anyone else going to Madrid first?
<shadeslayer> what's in Madrid?
<apachelogger> a bus station :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<valorie> the Prado!
<valorie> and a big airport, which is why I'll be there first
<valorie> should be hotter than the hubs of hell
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> Bilbao will be nicer
<yofel> seems like I can fly from stuttgart to bilbao directly
<eos> hi vHanda .... do you mind a couple of questions? we have a long hanging at start on a production machine due to nepomukservices apparently .... we are talking about mayve 300 sec. 64 bit, kernel 3.5, kde 4.10.2, distribution kubuntu 12.10. Fairly stable. 
<vHanda> eos: shoot
<yofel> shadeslayer: where did you book the accomodation? I still need to do that
<vHanda> 12.10 = which kde version?
<eos> vHanda: we do not understand where this hang up comes from. when the machine is shut down with no new files, the hang up happens all the same.
<vHanda> yofel: shadeslayer: Aren't KDE e.V booking that?
<eos> vHanda: it seems the indexeer is trying to index something that is not there.
<yofel> vHanda: I don't get sponsored, so I probably need to take care about that myself?
<vHanda> probably :)
<vHanda> eos: I'll need to know which KDE version you're running
<yofel> on that topic
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's Blas de Ottero ( or something like that )
<vHanda> also which process is the blocking one (the full process name, not just the executable name)
<eos> vHanda: yes, I put it in my orignal message. 
<eos> vHanda: 64 bit, kernel 3.5, kde 4.10.2, distribution kubuntu 12.10. Fairly stable. 
<vHanda> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://akademy2013.kde.org/accommodation
<vHanda> sorry. Okay. now I'm interested since it's 10.2
 * apachelogger should look into travel organization tomorrow -.-
<yofel> Riddell: any chance I could bill kubuntu at least for my flight costs? (some ~230€ from what I see)
<vHanda> eos: lets take this over to #nepomuk-kde ?
<eos> vHanda: ok!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is a bug!
<apachelogger> NO
<apachelogger> :@
<starbuck1> ping Riddell
<starbuck1> I can confirm with the latest beta2, the installer bug "the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI2 (0,0,0) partition #5 (sda) at none failed" is there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel do you guys have idea why user-manager is not in the seeds?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not an adequate replacement for userconfig IMO
<yofel> (yet)
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ^^
<yofel> most notably: you cannot manage groups
<yofel> and I don't want to replace userconfig with user-manager+kuser
<shadeslayer> I don't think user-manager was ever targetted towards managing groups
<apachelogger> yofel: is userconfig working?
<yofel> well, how do you manage them? and don't dare to say CLI
<shadeslayer> the entire point of user-manager was to be able to manager users in a very simple way
<yofel> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> if you're managing groups, use userconfig/kuser
<apachelogger> you do not manage user groups
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> exactly
<apachelogger> you manage users
<apachelogger> who can be admin or user
<yofel> sure, but you need to be able to add a user to a group
<apachelogger> end of story :P
<yofel> that's REALITY
<apachelogger> no you don't
<apachelogger> you need to be able to make a user admin
<apachelogger> any other use case is some obscure geek crap
<shadeslayer> yep
 * apachelogger breaks grub2
<valorie> "obscure geek crap"?
<smartboyhw> UDS-1305 got announced.
<valorie> don't you mean LINUX?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: surely you mean vUDS
<valorie> I'm sorry, I mean GNU/Linux
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> real geeks don't use linux anymore
<apachelogger> it's gotten too mainstream
<apachelogger> nowadays we cool kids use some bsd
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> alas, my laptop is not booting with bsd anymore :(
<apachelogger> I broke something
<shadeslayer> heh, I've been meaning to try out bsd
<Riddell> hi starbuck1 
<Riddell> starbuck1: it's the same bug you pointed to yesterday?
<valorie> I remember my son bemoaning how easy linux was getting to be
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Yep.
<valorie> it's like some obscure band which makes it big
<valorie> the old fans bemoan the good old days
<valorie> when the band was THEIRS
<Riddell> yofel: coming to akademy?
<yofel> Riddell: yep
<lordievader> smartboyhw: The people with Skype problems in Raring are suffering from bug 1155327.
<ubottu> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
 * yofel doesn't bemoan the good old days. groups are simply a part of linux permission management
<Riddell> yofel: great, I'd be all for kubuntu paying for useful people's travel, that'll need to be proposed to the council
<yofel> and unless we have a sane ACL implementation that won't change much
<yofel> Riddell: true, I'll write up a mail once I get to it
<apachelogger> yofel: we have that, it changes nothing
<smartboyhw> lordievader: Not good:(
<apachelogger> groups are a big part of any permission management
<apachelogger> that does not mean they need to be managed by users
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Yofel found a fix though, install Quantal's version of qtwebkit... :(
<yofel> that's not a fix...
<lordievader> Workaround then ;)
<yofel> another thing would be to LD_PRELOAD mesa's libgl it seems
<apachelogger> a tool needs not necessarily be used by users *and* sysadmins
<yofel> which is freaky
<apachelogger> in particular user management is something where you can have a simple tool for your actually common tasks like making someone admin so they can install new games or something
<apachelogger> and at the same time a  sysadmin tool that can manage ldap and stuff
<yofel> ok, so what do we do? use user-manager, remove user part of userconfig and rename it to group-manager?
<apachelogger> userconfig is unmaintained
<apachelogger> we'd have user-manager and we'd have kuser
<yofel> then make a replacement. I just consider not being able to manage groups a regression (and no, I don't count konsole as a UI)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> kuser
<apachelogger> .
<apachelogger> userconfig is a crap tool compared to kuser
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> ldap support is a must-have for sysadmin user maangement
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> ...
<smartboyhw> .:.….
<yofel> :D
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> apachelogger making sense feels weird
<smartboyhw> yofel: Why?
<yofel> just talking rubbish
<apachelogger> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/09/plasma-desktopYG2215.png
<apachelogger> regarding ACL btw
<apachelogger> no clue why ext doesn't enable it by default
<afiestas_> well, we could hve dicussed this when we brought the topic in the mailist
<afiestas_> (and it seemed that everybody agreed on user manager) or in UDS
<yofel> @_@
<apachelogger> [ubuntu/raring-proposed] grub2 2.00-13ubuntu3 (Accepted)
<apachelogger> this is going to be fun
<yofel> apachelogger: so what would be your plan, add user-manager and kuser instead of userconfig?
<apachelogger> no kuser
<apachelogger> why would you put kuser on the seed?
<yofel> I'm currently trying to decide whether it's the intended procedure to have someone read the KDE admin manual to find out how to manage groups
<yofel> otherwise people will never know about kuser
<yofel> it doesn't feel very constistent to have dolphin manage group permissions, but not being able to manage those groups anywhere
<yofel> *consistent
<apachelogger> what's a use case?
<Riddell> having a folder which is shared between several users?
<yofel> was thinking about that, but you can do that in other ways too
<Riddell> for home users I'd imagine the main use case is adding and deleting users
<yofel> unless it really needs to be restricted to a specific group - which you would probably never do on a standalone system
<yofel> apachelogger: I fear I stand beaten - except for the case of some retarded system service that needs a user in a specific group so it works
<apachelogger> yofel: those services should then add it via postinst
<yofel> apachelogger: just looked up the original discussion on the ML. We did talk about groups, but I can't see an actual decision on what to do
 * yofel -> lunch
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1164854 got screenshots now
<ubottu> bug 1164854 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] Kubuntu Boot Artwork Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164854
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<lordievader> Looks good apachelogger :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: does that align with the lightdm/ksplash/plasma themes
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> it's better than the gray stuff we currently have ;P
<Riddell> what potential bugs could come from updating this?
 * Riddell nudges apachelogger ⇈
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't align as we won't change the ones you mentioned, though the new boot artwork is pretty neutral colorwise so it will be less of a color clash than what we have now
<apachelogger> potential bugs: broken plymouth splash
<apachelogger> whoops, disconnected
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get my reply?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there a text only theme for plymouth?
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> forgot to snapshot that
<apachelogger> basically just black background with white colors for the rest
<apachelogger> eh, black background, white name, blue dots (i.e. like the 16bit one)
 * apachelogger needs to pitch about-distro to some other distros
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> agateau_: I am wondering about perhaps allowing the about-distro config to overload the distro name
<apachelogger> e.g. kubuntu-settings-desktop would override Ubuntu to Kubuntu; kubuntu-settings-active would overrride Kubuntu to Kubuntu Active
<apachelogger> such that you could establish product branding ontop of the same platform
<Riddell> popey: would it be snobby to suggest we only allow users who know their own e-mail address?
<Riddell> apachelogger: override /etc/lsb-release ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> apachelogger: how would it know where to look for the override?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it'd be config based
<apachelogger> so regular settings cascade
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings-active has its own kcm-about-distrorc with Name=Kubuntu Active
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings-desktop has a kcm-about-distrorc with Name=Kubuntu
<apachelogger> linux-mint-settings has kcm-about-distro with Name=Linux Mint KDE or something
<Riddell> apachelogger: that could work
<apachelogger> in a UI context that would nicely do away with the paltform vs. product problem of LSB
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 1164854 approved!
<ubottu> bug 1164854 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] Kubuntu Boot Artwork Update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164854
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> <3
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what happened?:)
<smartboyhw> Hmm digiKam 3.2.0-beta1 is out.
<smartboyhw> Should we package it into Raring? (Probably not an good idea now)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: too late for beta things
<Riddell> smartboyhw: now calligra on the other hand...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn let me download:P
 * smartboyhw packages calligra NOW
 * apachelogger yawns NOW
<Riddell> thanks :)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, lOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm how do I receive updates for new calligra packaging? Seems no way to know:P
<popey> Riddell: +1
<Riddell> smartboyhw: they're posted to the top secret kde-packager list
<smartboyhw> Riddell, grrr:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I think that needs a bug filed on b.k.o for sysadmin to subscribe you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, b.k.o?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: file one and I'll back you up
<Riddell> bugs.kde.org
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1157280
<ubottu> bug 1157280 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "print-manager plasmoid not applied on update" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157280
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some strange things though. (Like Reproducibility or that:P)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what should I set for severity?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, I did that :(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just put junk in there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, severity = ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/02-add-print-manager.js ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: as high as you dare
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't dare more than normal:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318083
<ubottu> Error: Error getting KDE bug #318083: NotPermitted
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> sysadmin requests are private
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah.
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm
<yofel> smartboyhw: added a todo for calligra somewhere?
<yofel> just so we know who's working on it
<smartboyhw> yofel, probably not. Trello board editing now:P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: works now
<yofel> do we really need to use trello for that...
 * apachelogger manages Riddell's trello cards now :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
<smartboyhw> yofel, erm anyway no problems I think
<yofel> well, no, it's just that we now have like 3 locations where we track packaging todo's
 * davmor2 wonders where the maniacal laughter is coming from, oh apachelogger has his mic on again :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, we *should* make it centralized.
<yofel> smartboyhw: there's a tradeoff between centralized, managable and consistency. We'll need to talk about that at Akademy
<apachelogger> yofel: not a problem as long as they are all tracked on trello
<apachelogger> just slab the links on the description
<yofel> then put a link on the ninja pad that points people to the board in trello that they should look at
<Riddell> when should trello be used and when a bug is an issue
<Riddell> I have a todo item to sort out bugs needed for release
<Riddell> but I'm not sure if they should go on trello or what
<Riddell> shouldn't be a big issue, trello is just work items but slicker
<apachelogger> IMO use trello whenver you have an work item that is not a bug *or* when you have a bug that needs fixing on multiple levels (or needs multiple steps to fix  in general) *or* you have an issue/bug that is of general interest to the team at large
<apachelogger> glorified team todo
<apachelogger> having a bug and a trello card is unavoidable at times though ... e.g. getting plymouth artwork changed required the team to make the changes and then the formal process of getting a freeze exception
<apachelogger> so I suppose on a general note things that need formal documentation ought to go into bugs; that does however not mean that there cannot be a trello card as well
<yofel> right, it makes perfect sense when you have multiple steps that you can define in advance
<apachelogger> (bugs are technically not meant to be used as a means to trakc work items :))
<yofel> they work pretty well though for package requests
<apachelogger> yofel: mh, it's a matter of scaling really
<apachelogger> you can have a big card with many steps
<apachelogger> or many tiny cards
<apachelogger> or many boards with many cards
<yofel> how do you draw the line there?
<apachelogger> you don't need to? :P
<apachelogger> whatever works best...
<yofel> for 4.10.2 I found the trello card to be pretty useless
<apachelogger> e.g. if you wanted to track release packaging you could do that in a board
<apachelogger> for columns you'd have the discrete state of a package
<apachelogger> needs-upload; needs-building; built; needs-testing; whathaveyou...
<apachelogger> you then move the cards (packages) from state to state
<apachelogger> once all arrived in the good-to-publish column you are done
<Riddell> ktp has stopped connecting to facebook and gtalk for me, should I be worried?
<apachelogger> Riddell: probably shadeslayer broke it? :P
<yofel> gtalk works here, but took a while to connect
<shadeslayer> works fine for me
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger broke it by releasing phonon
<apachelogger> it's funny because I didn't
<apachelogger> also it's sad because I didn't
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-telepathy is onlt 0.5.80?
<apachelogger> also breaking kde4libs now
<yofel> apachelogger: that in itself makes sense, but esp. for packaging I would like to have things where all people with permission to change a package can find the TODO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the meta package wasn't updated, I don't think it's required to update that
<yofel> and ubuntu's de-facto standard for that are bugs right now
<yofel> the todo items are primarily meant for notes and to prevent duplicate work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it means if I want to get the latest kde-telepathy by installing kde-telepathy it doesn't update
<apachelogger> yofel: as I said whatever works best
<apachelogger> e.g. needs-packaging should not go to trello IMO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whut? the meta package depends on >= 0.5.80
<apachelogger> not only anyway
<yofel> we need a page that explains what to use when and where to find it 
<yofel> todo for akademy
<apachelogger> first we ought to discuss whether we are going to continue using trello :P
<apachelogger> seeing as I am the only one using it excessively anyway :P
<Riddell> it's a question of whether it's good enough to replace work items
<Riddell> does it scale well to the number of WIs we have?
<yofel> hey, I use it too, and shadeslayer I believe
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, em we just used it for 1 or 2 months I think
<shadeslayer> indeedly
<shadeslayer> I use it as well
<apachelogger> yofel: not as much as me :P
<Riddell> oh and will other ubuntu teams get confused/annoyed by us not using the work items they're used to
<apachelogger> <- quite the fanboy
<apachelogger> Riddell: WIs are broken, not our fault :P
<Riddell> and it means we won't get pretty graphs of work items, but then do we care?
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding scaling though ... it really only depends on how we approach it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't:P
<yofel> IMO they're more flexible than blueprints. And ubuntu's todo item burndown page is just broken
<smartboyhw> yofel, why!/
<smartboyhw> ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: e.g. stuffing all the crap into one board is likely not going to be successful
<yofel> smartboyhw: broken? I would like a page that doesn't have broken links all over the page
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm..
<yofel> maybe they improved it, but my last impression of it was pretty much a static page
<yofel> might as well make it a picture
<smartboyhw> yofel, try the current one.
<apachelogger> Riddell: so I believe what was a blueprint ought to be a board in trello, so per board you have some 10-20 work items which is stil fine
<smartboyhw> It does update for us.
<yofel> smartboyhw: got a link? forgot where it was
<smartboyhw> status.ubuntu.com yofel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded meta-kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> needs approval probably
<apachelogger> Riddell: another approach would be to replace a blueprint with a meta-card ... i.e. a card with a checklist of subitems, then whenver someone starts working on an item they tick it in the metacard and create a new card for that item
<apachelogger> creation on-demand one coudl call that ^^
 * apachelogger likes the multi-board approach better though
<yofel> smartboyhw: for example: you have a work item related to studio and wubi. But if I click on your name there I end up on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+specs?role=assignee
<yofel> that's obviously the wrong query
<apachelogger> yofel: they are much more borken than that
<smartboyhw> yofel, you said "You want to find a page that doesn't have broken links er well the main page isn't:P
<yofel> ok, they seem to have fixed most of the rest of the page
<apachelogger> hard to edt if there are loads of items
<apachelogger> hard to find an item
<apachelogger> cannot comment on an item
<apachelogger> cannot use arbitrary states for an item
<yofel> "cannot comment on an item" - THAT is true
<apachelogger> cannot have properly assign more than one person
<apachelogger> no history on items
<yofel> can't you have the same workitem twice? with different assignees
<apachelogger> can't tag items (Such that I could go show-me-all-programming-stuffz)
<Mirv> shadeslayer: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-qt4 compiled at ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging has now something that at least starts
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<apachelogger> yofel: now say you need to change that item
<apachelogger> what will you have to do? :P
<apachelogger> ...
<smartboyhw> add oil on criticizing:P
<yofel> go into an editing frenzy :P
<apachelogger> say you have 4 assignees or more
<smartboyhw> Hmm calligra went here already.
<Mirv> and probably works as well, no reason not to. conflicts with normal qtcreator since it's not co-installable.
<smartboyhw> here = my computer:P
<shadeslayer> hurrah
<shadeslayer> will test later
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do comment for me on the KDE sysadmin bug:)
 * apachelogger looks at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22078746
<Riddell> smartboyhw: turns out I'm not elite enough to see it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but they'll come to me anyway if you said it's for kubuntu
<apachelogger> smartboyhw needs ot sub your bko address
<apachelogger> or mine
<apachelogger> sitter@kde.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer: about as ironic as IBM complaining about MS's monopoly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what is it?
<apachelogger> I forgot!
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> it was something hawt
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you totally want to blog about our cool new boot artwork, don't you?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> must I do everything myself...
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can, I need more +ve things on my blog
<Riddell> apachelogger: is it in yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: got an accepted mail anyway
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Riddell: accepted into proposed and built
 * apachelogger needs to prep debiancd and poke cj and fix rekonq and fix lightdm and fix screenlocking -.-
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> actually looking may be fixed in .2 I reckon
<apachelogger> s/looking/locking/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "actually locking may be fixed in .2 I reckon"
<yofel> depends how you define "fixed"
<yofel> or what was the broken part again?
<yofel> (except having a password field when it's not actually locked)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, if you want you can also mention low-fat ugrades ... along with improvements inside kde software itself low-fat can now reduce memory consumption by up to 60%
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/09/plasma-desktopxS2215.png
<apachelogger> down from 370
<apachelogger> s/upgrades/updates even
<apachelogger> yofel: not locking at all
<apachelogger> need to go afk to test :P
<yofel> locks when I tell it to lock and when I suspend
<Riddell> mck182: has libkfacebook disappeared from akonadi-facebook?
<yofel> but I think I never noticed it being broken in the first place
<yofel> (or misunderstood what the issue is)
<mck182> Riddell: yeah, long time ago :)
<yofel> oh wait, I think I remembered
<mck182> that whole thing is now deprecated
<Riddell> mck182: deprecated but still needed separately for 4.10?
<mck182> Riddell: yeah, but fwiw kubuntu is the only distro actually shipping it
<mck182> (and netrunner)
<Riddell> mck182: do we still want to ship it?
<Riddell> I expect Mint KDE ships it too :)
<mck182> Riddell: it's not much usefull atm, plus you'll have to deal with kdepim 4.11 which will introduce conflicts I guess
<mck182> but I don't think that will be a big problem ;)
<Riddell> mck182: the current snapshot we have is 20120712, do we want to update that?
<mck182> that snapshot still require libkfacebook right?
<Riddell> mck182: yes
<mck182> Riddell: well, you can upgrade it, yes, it will just require libkfbapi
<mck182> which is in extragear
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> yofel: it doesn't lock on afk
<apachelogger> the lock screen is there
<apachelogger> but it simply goes away on activity
<yofel> just tried it. If I enable "require password after X seconds", it locks. If that's disabled it won't *lock* but display the password screen
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm
<mck182> Riddell: libkfbapi is libkfacebook 2.0, many many improvements and fixes
<mck182> actually I think I should probably release it
<mck182> somehow
<yofel> so it does lock if you tell it to lock
<apachelogger> yofel: 1. wtf 2. wtf 3. wtf 4. wtf 5. why is it not enabled by default?
<yofel> dunno what the default is, lemme fire up a live disk
<apachelogger> what exactly is the point of displaying a *lock* screen without being locked
<apachelogger> dafuq
<yofel> well, that's the broken part. Still there in .2
<apachelogger> so silly
<yofel> wow, rendering is utterly broken in qemu
<apachelogger> it's the weird defautl driver
<apachelogger> if you tell qemu to use another one it works better for me
<yofel> maybe just the new mesa from x-staging
<yofel> need to test that again later
<apachelogger> nah the qemu driver emulation is crap for whatever it uses by default, messing up resolution hinting to the guest or something
<apachelogger> so the guest renders at 800x600 or something while the window is 1280 or whatever
<yofel> I mean this level of broken: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/kvm_live.png
<yofel> but here's the locker defaults http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/locker_setting.png
<yofel> broken too
<apachelogger> oy
<apachelogger> ok that is excessively broken
<apachelogger> those 15 minutes are also fun
<apachelogger> so I am thinking 5 minutes + 10 (maybe 15) seconds until lock
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger I will subscribe BOTH:P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, done for you.
<smartboyhw> Not sure which address for Riddell though.
<Riddell> jr@jriddell.org
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thanks:)
<smartboyhw> -- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
<smartboyhw> -- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.
<smartboyhw> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<smartboyhw>    * OCIO  <http://www.opencolorio.org>
<smartboyhw>      The OpenColorIO Library
<smartboyhw>      Required by the Krita LUT docker
<smartboyhw> Hmm do we have that in our packaging!?
<smartboyhw> Turns out: There are PPAs but not the official one.
<smartboyhw> s/official one/official archive/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Turns out: There are PPAs but not the official archive."
<smartboyhw> Riddell, too late to get it in official repos right?
<apachelogger> re
<smartboyhw> re?
<apachelogger> spaceships!
<smartboyhw> ;O
<apachelogger> reviewboard started working again, so magic
<smartboyhw> XD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109927/
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> 2 empty lines between functions
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I remember why I liked rekonq so much
<shadeslayer> :D
 * BluesKaj finds it difficult to like rekonq ..must be joking :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: #include <krecentdirs.h>
<shadeslayer> pretty headers?
<apachelogger> doesn't have one
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<apachelogger> it's super internal spooky shit
<shadeslayer> fix it?
<shadeslayer> lol
<smartboyhw> DAMN IT
<apachelogger> if reviewboard wasn't so slow -.-
 * smartboyhw has to add another package and re-upload the whole calligra-l10n
 * apachelogger is suer hungry
<apachelogger> omnomnom suer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you broke reviewboard again -.-
<shadeslayer> I most certainly did not
<apachelogger> why is it not doing no nothing then
<shadeslayer> it doesn't like you
<apachelogger> why that would be outragous
<apachelogger> apparently one is nonly allowed to submit one review per day
<apachelogger> very nice
 * apachelogger gives up
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/719954/
<apachelogger> in case anyone cares for a working rekonq
 * apachelogger out
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it would need a good excuse
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I need an FFe for this I think
<smartboyhw> New turkish translation.
<smartboyhw> No need for UIFe though (I think)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for the new calligra version?  it's just bugfix no?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, new 2.6.3.
<smartboyhw> I didn't upload for 2.6.2 because the cavalencia translations went MIA and it needed a fix...
<smartboyhw> And now we already got 2.6.3.
<yofel> so calligra-l10n needs a ffe?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah:(
 * smartboyhw hates filing FFeS.....
<yofel> because of a new package?
<smartboyhw> yofel, because of a new translation yes.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: new translations aren't a feature
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh!?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> Riddell: it would be if it needs to pass binary NEW
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep.
<yofel> that's what I think he means at least
<Riddell> hmm well I'd just approve it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/calligra-l10n_2.6.3-0ubuntu1.dsc (finally I don't have to file a bug and attach each orig.tar.bz2 to the bug, phew, I have been stupid before three times)
<yofel> wait
<yofel> I'll upload, then Riddell can approve
<yofel> smartboyhw: how's calligra itself doing?
<smartboyhw> yofel, building to see what will happen to dh_install --list-missing
<smartboyhw> So I can add back the files!!!
<yofel> good
<Riddell> smartboyhw: add back what files?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some files that are new but didn't get into the .install files.
<smartboyhw> I need to check.
<smartboyhw> Building at 72%.
 * smartboyhw really likes -j4
<ovidiu-florin> question. I've found this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317387 and it does not manifest if I build kmail from source, but it manifests on the kmail installed by default in kubuntu. why is that, and how can I fix it?
<ubottu> KDE bug 317387 in general "On reply, if the Name of an identity contains something in parentheses the content in parentheses does not apear in the from field." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, do you build from master or?
<ovidiu-florin> yes, master
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, may not be as the same version as in Kubuntu.......
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: can you please try to build the KDE/4.10 branch?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try again
<yofel> that's essentially what we have, so that should tell whether it's our fault or not
<yofel> which reminds me that we need to import that completion patch
<smartboyhw> yofel, that dget -x message should be targetted at you instead now (since you are uploading instead of Riddell )
<yofel> I know
<yofel> smartboyhw: changelog is incomplete http://paste.kde.org/719972
<yofel> if you add a -tr package, please do say so
<smartboyhw> yofel, um I need to re-upload then (again) :(
<smartboyhw> Third time.
 * smartboyhw is running out of PPAs to use.
<yofel> just stuff it on people.ubuntu.com then
<smartboyhw> yofel, never used it.... Will need some time.
<yofel> smartboyhw: what for? all you need is sftp and your ssh key that's on launchpad
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know.
<smartboyhw> Will need some time to upload:P
<yofel> ah :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, can we dput into people.ubuntu.com? (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not it's sftp access
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's why it's extremely sad
<Riddell> dolphin does it nicely
<smartboyhw> Whoa look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/pisg/kubuntu.html
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yofel doesn't need the binaries
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, you king.
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> hum, dput does support sftp... so feel free to try to figure it out
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anyway: Maybe I just change the kubuntu-packaging branch? (/me hasn't uploaded to it yet.)
<yofel> drat, I'm ranked lower than ubottu :'(
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, would you be unhappy if I just add that + tr translation line to the kubuntu-packaging calligra branch?
<yofel> smartboyhw: no
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh well :)
<yofel> smartboyhw: wait, calligra-l10n has no branch
<yofel> I'll just add it
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<smartboyhw> Analyzing the --list-missing thing
<smartboyhw> Quite clean.
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Only some needs to be added.
<agateau_> apachelogger: sorry was away, overloading distro name makes sense to me
<smartboyhw> Only 4!
<smartboyhw> More ;O given.
<smartboyhw> Very easy this time it seems.
<smartboyhw> yofel, dget -x http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/calligra-l10n_2.6.3-0ubuntu1.dsc (hopefully it does pull all the files)
<yofel> smartboyhw: worked
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<smartboyhw> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calligra-l10n (raring-proposed/universe) [1:2.6.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<smartboyhw> Uh why is it in ubuntu-desktop?:)
<Riddell> they're secret calligra fans
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> That's awesome!
<Riddell> note: may be untrue
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> Mirv: quite some missing symbols http://paste.kde.org/719978/
<Riddell> Mirv: but would missing symbols really cause a crash in skype that could be worked out with pre-loading libGL?
<smartboyhw> More happily: All of the 4 files come from calligraplan.
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<ovidiu-florin> who did you say was in charge of telepathy?
<ovidiu-florin> should I ask about that here or in #kde or #kde-vevel
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: depends what you mean by incharge?
<Riddell> the packaging
<Riddell> the kde coding
<ovidiu-florin> coding
<Riddell> actual telepathy coding
<ovidiu-florin> so #kde-devel
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Riddell> d_ed is a useful sort on #k-d
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<Riddell> d_ed is a useful sort on #kde-devel
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't understand you do you mean by "is a useful sort"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: he is a useful person when it comes to telepathy issues
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw: thank you
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, don't thank me. Thank Riddell.
<ovidiu-florin> the first thanks is for Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> the second one if for helping me undestanf what Riddell sayd
<Riddell> mck182: libkfbapi misses a cmake check for libboost
<ovidiu-florin> said
<smartboyhw> ...
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<smartboyhw> Hello lordievader 
<shadeslayer> xnox: someone just informed me that the Kubuntu ISO wipes out the efi partition
<shadeslayer> whereas the Ubuntu ISO does not
<xnox> shadeslayer: fun. well please collect logs and file a bug =)
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you doing?
<shadeslayer> I've asked the person to do that
<smartboyhw> lordievader, :)
<mck182> Riddell: boost? it does not use boost asaik
<mck182> *afaik
 * smartboyhw is uploading calligra 2.6.3 to PPA.
<Riddell> mck182: obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/libkfbapi/CMakeFiles/kfbapi.dir/CXX.includecache:boost/shared_ptr.hpp
<Riddell> mck182: something is generated which does
<Riddell> mck182: also qjson could do with one
<mck182> hm
<mck182> qjson probably might, yeah
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm would an update of icecc from 0.9.8 to 1.0.0 need an FFe (just asking)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: depends if it has new features
<smartboyhw> Riddell, biggest one: out-of-the-box support for Clang.
<ovidiu-florin> can I ask here? I'm trying to build kdepim. ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in....
<ovidiu-florin> what am I missing?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: kdelibs5-dev
<ovidiu-florin> okm thank you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, does it need an FFe then?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK....., grr:(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: and it won't get one unless there's a good reason
<smartboyhw> Riddell, which that OOBE thing is one:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pardon?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, which the out-of-the-box feature needs an FFe....
<smartboyhw> The good reason
<Riddell> oh clang, can't say I've felt that as being a must have feature for 13.04
<Riddell> mck182: this a good description?
<Riddell>  LibKFBAPI (previously called LibKFacebook) is a C++ library that implements APIs
<Riddell>  for various Facebook services.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well I don't think that will be an issue if we update it.
<mck182> Riddell: perfect :) oh and the lib name is LibKFbAPI (non-capital b)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/calligra_2.6.3-0ubuntu1.dsc and review. Tell me if I got anything wrong please;)
<smartboyhw> Clearly, I don't like this: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+participation
<Riddell> smartboyhw: +usr/lib/kde4/planconvert/PlanConvert.jar
<Riddell> !
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's the problem?
 * smartboyhw thought it is OK since it is not in debian/not-installed
<Riddell> calligra has started shipping java binary blobs :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um yep.......
<Riddell> java binary blobs make baby buddha cry
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<yofel> translated: they're not dfsg compliant ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<Riddell> smartboyhw: presumably you have java installed?
<Riddell> else it doesn't get installed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eek clearly I forgotten to do a build-dep on that
<Riddell> you don't want to!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought most Ubuntu distros have openjdk on it
<smartboyhw> But I use pure Oracle JDK 8
<smartboyhw> Sorry:(
<Riddell> well good you spotted this, it's an upstream issue
<yofel> smartboyhw: the point is not to use java at all here
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes I agree
<yofel> smartboyhw: at least not while the jar isn't built at runtime - or is it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel I will post in the Calligra mailing list to complain
<smartboyhw> yofel, um lemme check.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: point out (politely) it's against KDE's licence policy
<Riddell> yofel, smartboyhw: there's no source
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<agateau_> just curious, what are they using java for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will:)
<smartboyhw> agateau_, some sort of things in Calligraplan
<agateau_> ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm hang on
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh?
<smartboyhw> Don't tell me it IS compiled...
<Riddell> +PlanConverts classes is generated from the plan.dtd file using the script: generatedtdclasses
 * shadeslayer waves fist at launchpad
 * yofel passes shadeslayer a cup of coffee
<smartboyhw> And anyway if anyone wants build logs, the builds at my PPA are starting within 13 min for i386 and 24 for amd64
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what happened!?
<shadeslayer> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to launchpadlibrarian.net:443 
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it does seem to have everything there so I guess it's dfsg and kde licence happy
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but we don't install java by default so I'll undo your changes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK:)
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan: I can't connect to facebook or gtalk with telepathy, should I be worried?
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan: the configure dialogue is taller than my monitor
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> to the debug mobile!
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://community.kde.org/KTp/FAQ#Providing_debug
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/720104/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: presumably you can connect?
<shadeslayer> facebook yes, I haven't added google
<shadeslayer> because I need to generate an application password for that and I'm too lazy to do that :P
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> 09/04/13 17:12:39.716721 - [gabble/tls] gabble_tls_certificate_reject (tls-certificate.c:294): Reject() called on the TLS certificate with rejections 0x1552e80, length 0; current state 0
<Riddell> isn't it just your normal google login?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I have 2 step auth
<ovidiu-florin> what package provides the boost libraries?
<ovidiu-florin> I found a lot of them
<shadeslayer> so I have to generate a separate app specific password
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: for raring it's 1.49
<ovidiu-florin> I've installed libboost-dev
<ovidiu-florin> which installed libboost1.49-dev
<ovidiu-florin> but cmake still says that boost is missing
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: there's other boost packages
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Riddell> so depends on what it's asking for
<shadeslayer> yeah ^
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to build akonadi and cmake says that Boost was not found
<shadeslayer> 09/04/13 17:12:39.960073 - [gabble/connection] connector_error_disconnect (connection.c:1772): connection failed: WOCKY_AUTH_ERROR_FAILURE (#6): Client aborted authentication.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure your password is correct?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same one logs me into gmail fine
<shadeslayer> d_ed: hey, so, Riddell is having issues connecting to GTalk/Facebook
<shadeslayer> d_ed: http://paste.kde.org/720104/ debug log
<shadeslayer> and I see : 09/04/13 17:12:39.959986 - [wocky] auth_failed: wocky-sasl-auth.c:274: Authentication failed!: Client aborted authentication.
<d_ed> issues with both GTalk and Facebook?
<d_ed> oh, whoever has that pastebin has Empathy installed
<Riddell> d_ed: yep
<Riddell> d_ed: is that bad?
<Riddell> apachelogger: any ideas? http://paste.kde.org/720110/http://paste.kde.org/720110/
<Riddell> apachelogger: any ideas? http://paste.kde.org/720110/
<d_ed> somewhat. Whatever your problem is it's almost certainly caused by Empathy being mental.
<Riddell> d_ed: damn, you're right
<Riddell> d_ed: whyever would empathy affect it? isn't it all the same telepathy in the back?
<d_ed> yeah
<d_ed> however, there's two problems.
<d_ed> 1) passwords are done by the application
<d_ed> so telepathy says "who can give me a password for this account?"
<d_ed> then we both race to answer
<d_ed> I think it's whoever is installed last wins
<d_ed> obvioulsy only one of us actually has it
<yofel> Riddell: bug 1165408
<ubottu> bug 1165408 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Raring - Kubuntu-firefox-installer blocks the install of Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165408
<d_ed> 2) when I was trying it, tesitng something for afiestas, Empathy started meddling with my accounts for "gnome online accounts"
<d_ed> not really sure what it was
<d_ed> theoretically everything works together, in practice they both start attacking each other
<d_ed> brilliant 8-)
<Riddell> ug, nasty
<ovidiu-florin> (still no one answered) wich boost package should I install?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it depends on what it needs
<ovidiu-florin> how can I tell?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: apt-cache search libboost dev 1.49
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's it asking for?
<ovidiu-florin> it just says the boost C++ libraryes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: there must be a compile failure if nothing more useful
<ovidiu-florin> it also says "(program_options)" is that relevant?
<Riddell> no idea, depends on the context
<ovidiu-florin> http://paste.kde.org/720122/
<Riddell> yofel: hmm
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: try libboost-program-options-dev then
<Riddell> yofel: yeah missing its Replaces: kubuntu-firefox-installer
<ovidiu-florin> it worked, thank you
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: better to use libboost-program-options1.49-dev
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the one yofel mentionned is a dummy package
<ovidiu-florin> it points to this one
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell chris
<shadeslayer> yofel: what was the option to pass to apt to enable debug info about pkg-resolver?
<yofel> -o DEBUG::PkgProblemResolver=true
<shadeslayer> thx
<Darkwing> Changing the grub entry from Ubuntu to Kubuntu GNU/Linux was brilliant. Bravo
<bmw> KDE or Ubuntu bug? Date/Time settings, time zone setting in GUI reverts to UTC. Have to use CLI to correct time zone.
<Mamarok> bmw: no idea how that happens, markey has the same problem on 13.04 beta1, KDE 4.10.1. I have never seen it on my installation, but I have several timezones defined, inlcuding UTC, he only had a non-UTC one
<Mamarok> I haven't seen that reported in #kde so far, somight be Kubuntu specific, I just don't know how to debug
<smartboyhw> One interesting thing: Although calligra builds in the Ubuntu archive, it doesn't build in my own PPA...
<smartboyhw> \o/ I (just) got added into kde-packagers mailing list.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-10
<shadeslayer> morning
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> reviewboard is fast again
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/720560/ < can you make anything of that?
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> #1  0x00007f68558f9033 in queue_processor(void*) () from /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<shadeslayer> how the hell did that end up in the quassel backtrace
<apachelogger> quassel uses qtwebkit to preview urls
<apachelogger> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109927/ \o/
<shadeslayer> yep, saw that
<apachelogger> only https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109942/ missing now
<apachelogger> then you can download google chrome with rekonq :|
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but, why the hell is java loaded
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> if only I were joking
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if a website uses java its plugin would be loaded I guess :P
<shadeslayer> but ... I didn't preview any url with java
<shadeslayer> it just crashed on it's own
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> maybe it loads plugins because it can
<apachelogger> it's a qtwebkit thing anyway
<shadeslayer> mm
<jussi01> hrrrr
<jussi01> grumble grumble
<jussi01> 7z in ark anyone? :/
<apachelogger> you'll need the 7z package I think
<shadeslayer> or p7zip
<jussi01> hrm... there is no package named 7z...
<jussi01> shadeslayer: is that another utility or does it make ark work
<jussi01> ?
<apachelogger> ./plugins/cli7zplugin/cliplugin.cpp:        p[ListProgram] = p[ExtractProgram] = p[DeleteProgram] = p[AddProgram] = QStringList() << QLatin1String( "7zr" ) << QLatin1String( "7za" ) << QLatin1String( "7z" );
<shadeslayer> the latter I think
<apachelogger> !find 7zr
<ubottu> File 7zr found in p7zip
<apachelogger> p7zip
<apachelogger> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> apachelogger: installing, thanks
<apachelogger> (ark uses cli applications to open files)
<apachelogger> well, except for like gzip for which there are libs
<jussi01> apachelogger: works for me, thanks :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly we should write a kubuntu notification helper?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> IMO ark needs fixing TBH
<apachelogger> if it did not silently fail it would be a non-issue
<apachelogger> 7z is not that popular
<jussi01> apachelogger: still the notification install thing here would be nice
<apachelogger> patches are evil.
<jussi01> and you are right, the silent fail thing is horrible
<soee> good morning
<jussi01> morning soee
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qapt has progress problems or something
<apachelogger> yesterday in MSC I was switching to downloads and back to search and it took like 5 seconds to update the proper installation progress in the UI after switch
<apachelogger> now deb-installer appears stuck "downloading packages"
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I love you already :) Just ping me when you need testing for the Konvi respin
<apachelogger> Mamarok: is the znc issue pressing?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, it is very annoying becuase one looses the nicklist on all channels from the bouncer
<Mamarok> because*
<apachelogger> why that sounds annoying
<apachelogger> Mamarok:   Uploading konversation_1.5~rc1+git20130408-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> I'll try to upgrade on my test machines later
<Mamarok> apachelogger: wow, great, I owe you a drink :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you still have a quantal machine around?
<apachelogger> lordievader: ahoy
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> lxc ftw
<apachelogger> good job :P
<shadeslayer> what needs doing?
<lordievader> Hey apachelogger, shadeslayer, how are you two doing?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: need to find out what broke kdiff3
<apachelogger> :S
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> lordievader: doing good, how about you??
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about bug 1166401
<ubottu> bug 1166401 in casper (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 13.04 beta 2]Monitor goes into PowerSaving mode during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166401
<apachelogger> <- not doing well seeing as raring gets more broken by the minute :S
<apachelogger> Oo
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Doing good too :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sounds like pebkac to me :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<lordievader> apachelogger: That is not good news to start ones morning -.-
<apachelogger> indeed it is not
<apachelogger> fortunately I've got plenty of coffee
<lordievader> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it makes sense on some level
<apachelogger> not a whole lot of it
<apachelogger> but some
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just let someone else sort it out
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> as ScottK commented, if that were to change dpms handling needed to change globally
<apachelogger> i.e. also for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I thought it might have been powerdevil
<apachelogger> powerdevil only sets dpms
<apachelogger> *locking* otoh woudl be our fault
<apachelogger> of course since that is broken to begin with...
<apachelogger> Riddell: new artwork landed btw
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 is released  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/beta-2
<apachelogger> kdiff3 update broke it
<Mirv> Riddell: at least the missing symbols aren't something that would come from libGL, so no it doesn't make sense it'd affect it. if you have a machine with nvidia binary blob, maybe try out other qtwebkit apps? if those work fine, then maybe the skype workaround could be acceptable.
<Mirv> but if not it might be that even a revert would be needed. it sounds like release team would like a decision by end of week
<smartboyhw> Hello!
<Mirv> IMHO blob like skype is a hack in the first place, so I wouldn't mind a further hack instead of reverting an open component if it works with other apps. but that is really an opinion that is not completely hand-in-hand with supporting what actual users want (probably non-hacky skype)
<smartboyhw> Phew calligra 2.6.3 is now in raring-release
<smartboyhw> Along with calligra-l10n
<Mirv> wow, even calligra home page only mentions 2.6.2 ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you fancy some spooky code... look at kdiff3 ;)
<smartboyhw> Mirv: Em we pre-package it so people can use it right om release day.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> I'm automating
<shadeslayer> so maybe later
<Mirv> smartboyhw: yeah, that's just great
<shadeslayer> by later I mean when someone ports it to Qt4
<shadeslayer> and KDE4
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I got added to the kde-packagers mailing list;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian-cd changes merged and deployed, next daily should have isolinux artwork :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: bling bling
<smartboyhw> Confirmed that calligraplan 2.6.3 worked (without the .jar file):)
<apachelogger> what jar file?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have a whole pile of crap on the iso right now
<apachelogger> gst1 most importantly
<apachelogger> which pulls in webkitgtk
<apachelogger> also gtk2+3
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> zenity
<apachelogger> because of im-config apparently
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pingpingpingpingpingpingpiognpngpgina
<shadeslayer> we have gst1 on the CD? )($()#&*(&
<apachelogger> yes.
<apachelogger> fixing im-config -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> echo "foo" | kdialog --textbox /dev/stdin
<apachelogger> workign for anyone?
<lordievader> apachelogger: I get a dialog box, but it is empty.
<shadeslayer> blank dialog
<shadeslayer> can't type anything
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, same in here.
<lordievader> ^ that.
<shadeslayer> otoh
<shadeslayer> if you do echo foo > /tmp/test  &&  kdialog --textbox /tmp/test   
<shadeslayer> IT WORKS
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> it works
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK:)
<smartboyhw> It does work.
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, clearly no quotation marks are needed:)
<apachelogger> how does that make any difference? Oo
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> kdialog is also fucked
<apachelogger> gj
<apachelogger> is anything working right on this here operating system?
 * smartboyhw warns apachelogger to mind language:P
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I'd like to avoid that
<shadeslayer> so not quite fscked there
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> /dev/stdin definitely worked
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> I used that 30000 times in kde3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then it only doesn't work with /dev/stdin
<shadeslayer> could be a code issue
<apachelogger> doesn't work with blockdevices I assume
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> maybe the way it opens blockdevices is different?
<shadeslayer> as compared to KDE 3 days
<apachelogger> likely
<apachelogger> -geometry also seems to be ignroed
<apachelogger>   Uploading im-config_0.21ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ok that should get rid of most of the gtk packages
<apachelogger> also gst1
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u sure you don't want to blog about boot splash?
<apachelogger> maybe Darkwing wants to?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what the blue splash?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> needs advertising
<shadeslayer> it's your thing
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I'm on Planet Ubuntu + KDE
<shadeslayer> I hardly blog at all
<shadeslayer> no motivation to do so
<smartboyhw> But apachelogger you *should* advertise it yourself.
<apachelogger> I *should* fix raring
<apachelogger> because no one else is bothered by the pile of bugs it has
<apachelogger> which is surprising considering I cannot turn around without falling over another issue
<shadeslayer> you're the only one who can see them bugs
<apachelogger> apparently
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: please do note I'm still not feeling well, if it requires heavy thinking then somebody else would be more appropriate
<michael-mike> i have found a problem with samba browser in kubuntu
<michael-mike> its broken
<michael-mike> i cant access my windows share normal in dolphin
<michael-mike> only when i type the smb:// adres in the adres bar i can access the share
<smartboyhw> michael-mike, report bug?
<michael-mike> <smartboyhw>yes i want to report a bug
<smartboyhw> michael-mike, so please report one:)
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, uh oh he ping timeouted
<lordievader> :(, lets hope he comes back.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1167455] Dead keys stop working fine in KDE apps after navigating through menu bar @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1167455 (by Jorge Rodríguez López)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167455 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Dead keys stop working fine in KDE apps after navigating through menu bar" [Undecided,New]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1167455] Dead keys stop working fine in KDE apps after navigating through menu bar @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1167455 (by Jorge Rodríguez López)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167455 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Dead keys stop working fine in KDE apps after navigating through menu bar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying again to build kdepim. to do that I need kdepimlibs. CMAKE on kdepimlibs says that I need these: http://paste.kde.org/721526/
<Darkwing> Me blog about what?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: sudo apt-get build-dep kdepimlibs
<Riddell> apachelogger: we have crap on the iso?
<valorie> Quintasan: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: did you search for the -devel  or -dev version of each of those?
<valorie> also did you try apt-get build-essential kdepim ?
<valorie> sometimes that gets all of them for you in one fell swoop
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-11
<ScottK> valorie: It's apt-get build-dep ${PACKAGE}
<valorie> ScottK: sheesh, yes
 * micahg prefers sudo mk-build-deps -i -r so that it's easily removable
<micahg> (that's run in the unpacked source dir)
<valorie> micahg: what exactly does that do?
<valorie> I assume the -r is for recursive
<valorie> does it give you a list?
<soee> good morning
<jussi> Riddell: ping when youve a min
<jussi> morning soee
<Riddell> jussi: yo
<ovidiu-florin> hello world 
<ovidiu-florin> thank you shadeslayer and valorie
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I did search for them but I'm uncertaints which one to use
<valorie> actually, you saw ScottK's correction, right?
<valorie> not sure what micahg's version does
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer recommended this first
<ovidiu-florin> can I do the same for any program ?
<Quintasan> valorie: Why? Thanks
<valorie> because you've been sick!
<valorie> and i want you to feel better
<Quintasan> oh, I see
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: yes
<Quintasan> thanks :)
<valorie> you only need the -dev version if you are going to build
<valorie> the -depends if there are missing dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> aham
<valorie> man apt has a lot of stuff, but not as clear as I would like
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> hurrah
<shadeslayer> let the hacking begin
<shadeslayer> I should probably write documentation one efi stub booting
<ovidiu-florin> how can I get libgrantlee-dev 0.3 on quantal?
<ovidiu-florin> I have backports, but I still get only 0.2
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> why do you need 0.3?
<ovidiu-florin> to compile kdepim
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> and why do you want to compile kdepim?
<shadeslayer> or rather, does kdepim not compile with 0.2?
<ovidiu-florin> no it does not
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Show the error, it could very well be that shadeslayer know how to fix it ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah ^
<ovidiu-florin> here is my problem: http://paste.kde.org/721820/
<shadeslayer> and how does 0.3 solve that?
<ovidiu-florin> the maintainer of kdepim told me so
<ovidiu-florin> Laurent Montel
<shadeslayer> mmm CMakeLists.txt does say it requires 0.3
<shadeslayer> checking if it builds on quantal
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Using the kdepim version that comes with Quantal isn't an option?
<ovidiu-florin> It has a bug that does not manifest on the version built
<ovidiu-florin> the version from the quantal repos has https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317387
<ubottu> KDE bug 317387 in general "On reply, if the Name of an identity contains something in parentheses the content in parentheses does not apear in the from field." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> the same on arch linux
<ovidiu-florin> but when I built it on arch the bug did not show up
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying the same thing on kubuntu
<shadeslayer> so grantlee 0.3 + kde 4.10.2 works?
<shadeslayer> but 0.2 + kde 4.10.2 has that bug?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure what causes the bug
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: quick and easy way to build grantlee :
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source grantlee
<shadeslayer> cd grantlee-0.3.0/
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get build-dep grantlee
<shadeslayer> dpkg-buildpackage
<shadeslayer> and you'll have debs :)
<ovidiu-florin> pull-lp-source?
<ovidiu-florin> is that a command?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<ovidiu-florin> can't this be made available in the repos?
<shadeslayer> I don't want to upload a untested grantlee to kubuntu-backports
<ovidiu-florin> how to test it?
<shadeslayer> could cause issues with 4.10.2
<ovidiu-florin> does what I'm doing count as test?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> it's more or less the same thing that's done on the buildd
<ovidiu-florin> it's compiling right now
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<ovidiu-florin> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file
<ovidiu-florin> this is the last output
<shadeslayer> that's fine
<shadeslayer> there should be debs in ..
<ovidiu-florin> so, now I have 3 packages
<shadeslayer> yeah, libgrantlee, -dev, -dbg
<shadeslayer> you probably want to install all 3
<ovidiu-florin> sudo dpkg -i ... ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ovidiu-florin> exactly
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> nothing exploded
<shadeslayer> use kdepim and check if everything works
<shadeslayer> more specifically, make sure whatever grantlee is used for works
<shadeslayer> "Grantlee is requires for kmail and templating, theming for KJots, KaddressBook and MessageViewer(KMail)."
<ovidiu-florin> is requires
<ovidiu-florin> I can read my mail
<shadeslayer> well, I don't know what templating is, but check that?
<shadeslayer> does KMail allow you do save templates?
<ovidiu-florin> I've never used that, I think I know what it is
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> cmake does not report that error anymore
<shadeslayer> okay, please test that, if it works, I'll upload to kubuntu backports
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll have to ask about that, I don't know how to use them
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go for a while, I'll return later and I'll give you a feedback on this
<shadeslayer> sure
<ovidiu-florin> BBL
<apachelogger> Riddell: not if you approve im-config :P
 * smartboyhw waves hello!
 * apachelogger greets smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :)
<apachelogger> second rekonq change approved \o/
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you mean in upstream?
<apachelogger> yeah
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, \o/
<apachelogger> once I pushed upstream rekonq can download google-chrome on kubuntu :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
<apachelogger> what'd you think I do with rekonq? :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, uh hum we won't people downloading Chrome from Rekonq:(
 * smartboyhw wears the Kubuntu hat for that.
<apachelogger> google does, google is our default search engine, so...
<lordievader> smartboyhw: o/
<shadeslayer> indeed
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/11/plasma-desktoplH4556.png top right :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<shadeslayer> that's the only thing I use rekonq for
<apachelogger> the thing is
<shadeslayer> it's like the IE of Kubuntu :D
<apachelogger> default browser are always used to download the next best thing :P
<lordievader> Hehe
<shadeslayer> only a bit better
<apachelogger> and our default browser fails at doing that
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> proofing the desire to want something else
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :D
<smartboyhw> in our class, we have a motto: "IE is the downloader for Chrome"
<shadeslayer> why are people discussing X on the Kubuntu Devel mailing list
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, dunno
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the status on akonadi-facebook l10n?
<davmor2> shadeslayer: because that is where it was brought up :)
<shadeslayer> davmor2: it's pretty offtopic for Kubuntu Devel :P
<davmor2> shadeslayer: you say that but if the person is using Kubuntu and has a developer request where would you logically go?
<apachelogger> you'd file a bug
<smartboyhw> dantti, the issue is that we don't maintain X. We need to divert him to file a bug and use the ubuntu-x mailing list instead.
<smartboyhw> Oops wrong
<smartboyhw> davmor2, ^
 * smartboyhw hates the "Tab" key today.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> im-config accepted
<davmor2> smartboyhw: I know that, the devs know that.  This user is obviously unaware of that though
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger we probably should go and start a blueprint and arrange a session for Kubuntu vUDS-1305
<smartboyhw> davmor2, we forgotten to remind him till now:P
<apachelogger> what for? :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we do have a Trello board for it I think.
<apachelogger> that was for the last uds
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the vUDS-1303?
<apachelogger> the one we did not take part in :P
<apachelogger> pointless anyway
<apachelogger> we'll just mumble a bit afterwards or something :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<smartboyhw> yeah.
<smartboyhw> Remove board?:P
<shadeslayer> lets just mumble every couple of weeks
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: Riddell needs to do that
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yep:)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer> untrue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ bot is le broken
<smartboyhw> ~np
<kubotu> smartboyhw hasn't played anything recently
<smartboyhw> ....
<shadeslayer> have you set your last.fm username?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good question. 
 * smartboyhw has forgotten his last.fm username;P
<smartboyhw> Anyway I don't play music:P
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add lastfm to plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz, forecast, lastfm
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> okay
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 57 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/11/plasma-desktopGx4556.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you broke isolinux
<shadeslayer> I think isolinux was always broken
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no it isn't.
<smartboyhw> I think the problem is that the background is just too damn black.
<apachelogger> colors are wrong
<apachelogger> not sure why
<shadeslayer> lol?
<shadeslayer> can't install kubuntu-desktop on armhf
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> forgot to commit the color changes
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> silly apachelogger
<apachelogger> this would not have happened with git gui :P
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> qemu-arm-static: /build/buildd/qemu-linaro-1.0.50-2012.03/user-exec.c:100: handle_cpu_signal: Assertion `({ unsigned long __guest = (unsigned long)(address) - guest_base; (__guest < (1ul << 32)) && (!reserved_va || (__guest < reserved_va)); })' failed.
<apachelogger> livecd should be fixed tomorrow
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :P
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so what did I break?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I think it was himself that break something (or am I talking about something wrong?)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the entire iso
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
<apachelogger> what with im-config littering unrelated gtk all over the place
<smartboyhw> Gee jussi went MIA of the net split.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That is not my fault at all
<Quintasan> ask im-config maintainer why he add almost everything as deps
<Quintasan> I just added a maliit support patch to the package
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<apachelogger> Quintasan: didn't you tell jr that it is ok to add it to the seeds? :P
<Quintasan> I did but I did not expect the new version to pull that crap
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Thanks for fixing that though!
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
 * Quintasan accepts donations for poor, hungry students
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ye should have checked then? :P
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/boot-artwork-for-kubuntu-13-04/
<apachelogger> good enough?
<smartboyhw> Hmm haven't seen Riddell today…
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger pong
<apachelogger> I don't want to talk to you anymore
<shadeslayer> good
<smartboyhw> :O
 * smartboyhw thinks apachelogger is extremely grumpy today:
 * smartboyhw shares http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/boot-artwork-for-kubuntu-13-04/ in G+
<smartboyhw> done
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back
 * keithzg is booting up the current Daily, oooh pretty
<keithzg> Hmm, not even a greyed-out option to auto-resize now, eh?
<lordievader> Good evening
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I've tested grantlee 0.3, it seems ok
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll upload tomorrow
<shadeslayer> too tired right now
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try it more once someone from #kontact tells me what else to test
<yofel> you could've copied the package from neon. That has 0.3 for a while now
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> didn't know
<jussi> yeah, well that sucked...
<jussi> took the last antibiotic pill, and tummy got all mixed up and rejected it. Not a fun mess from both ends.... (and Im sure you needed to know that)
<apachelogger> dantti: ping
<apachelogger> anyone stil up?
<yofel> apachelogger: me
<apachelogger> yofel: colord-kde has no l10n whatsoever, we have 0.2 which is 1 year old... what do we do now?
<apachelogger> drop colord-kde? snapshot master? snapshot l10n from master and hope it works? cry?
<yofel> master doesn't really have that many changes, and we're freakin' a few days before final freeze. What l10n is even there upstream?
 * yofel wonders why oyranos never made it out of the experimental PPA
<apachelogger> yofel: all of it
<apachelogger> l10n support was implemented shortly after 0.2 it appears
<yofel> :S
<apachelogger> well, many changes or not ... I personally would pull it from the release
<yofel> let's ask dantti in what state master is in once he shows up again
<soee> boot animation is not working with nvidia drivers ?
<apachelogger> soee: define not working
<yofel> nope, plymouth needs a framebuffer to work
<yofel> the splash I mean
<apachelogger> yofel: the fact remains that if we pull a snapshot we release untested software
<yofel> apachelogger: nvidia shows the text splash
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there are ways to work around that
<apachelogger> google can help
<soee> apachelogger, well @work on my PC i have nice plymouth animation (using default driver), @home with nvidia i have no plymouth animation 
<apachelogger> essentially you hardlock it to a resolution and tell it to use a framebuffer
<yofel> soee: set GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, see that file for more information
<yofel> funny thing is that nvidia shows an 'unsupported configuration' warning if you have a framebuffer running these days
<yofel> works fine though
<apachelogger> mh, I better send a mail about colord
<soee> how can i execute vbeinfo to get supported modes ?
<yofel> soee: you run that from the grub command line
<yofel> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soee> yofel, can i login into this cmd line from terminal 
<soee> ?
<yofel> erm, you need to run grub - for that you need to reboot
<yofel> from the OS selection you can get to the command line
<soee> brb
<soee> got just black screen when booting :)
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<apachelogger> yofel: nepomuk-core has no bzr branch?
<apachelogger> ... control says it does, except bzr disagrees
<yofel> er, works here
<yofel>   checkout of branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: A control directory already exists: "file:///home/me/src/bzr/k/nepomuk-core/".
<apachelogger> I should go to bed
<apachelogger> like srsly
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> Darkwing: who's doing docs nowadays?
<dantti> yofel: I replied to the email btw
<apachelogger> of course I cannot upload kubuntu-docs -.-
<apachelogger> well
<yofel> dantti: thanks :)
<apachelogger> s/upload/push
 * apachelogger spammed himself with updates -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-12
<valorie> !colord-kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colord-kde
<valorie> !info colord-kde
<ubottu> colord-kde (source: colord-kde): Color management for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 77 kB, installed size 317 kB
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey shadeslayer, how are you doing?
<shadeslayer> just started the day
<lordievader> Same here :)
<shadeslayer> looking at the spec sheet for the Exynos 5 :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: where has the konversation 1.5RC1 package gone? It doesn't show in experimental anymore, and since the last update I appear to have the 1.4 master package...
<Mamarok> nvm, I apparently have 1.5 installed, but a (sayversion still produces this:
<Mamarok> Konversation: 1.4-master #4210, Qt 4.8.4, KDE SC 4.10.2, KDE DP 4.8.90 (4.8.90)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the nexus 10 has 16 MB's for boot.img
<shadeslayer> you heard that right
<shadeslayer> 16 Megabytes \o/
<shadeslayer> unlike the TF101 which had only 4-5
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nvm, apparently I had some outdated git version lying around, my bd :(
<apachelogger> yay, daily isolinux fixed http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopG27082.png http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopP27082.png
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> zenity is still on it
<apachelogger> :@
<seaLne> apachelogger: i really like the new bootsplash stuff
<apachelogger> \o/
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, \o/
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopu27082.png
<apachelogger> is there any app that actually has 100% working l10n?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<smartboyhw> Short answer: No.
<jussi> bah
<jussi> what is this unity web apps thing that keeps popping up...
<apachelogger> <message xml:lang="de">Zum Installieren oder Entfernen von Software müssen Sie sich authentifizieren.</message>
<apachelogger> ..........
<apachelogger> ...................................................
<apachelogger> ...................................................................................................
<apachelogger> :@
<jussi> (and trying to install it gives me a html file download)
<jussi> evil
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<jussi> hi ovidiu-florin
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopR27082.png
 * apachelogger throws keyboard out the window
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
<smartboyhw> Hello jussi 
<lordievader> Good afternoon
 * jussi give apachelogger a hug
<smartboyhw> lordievader, you came at a bad time:P
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopK27082.png
<lordievader> smartboyhw: How so?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopR27082_1.png when I drag accessibility in the free space
<smartboyhw> lordievader, apachelogger is angry about non-fully translated -l10ns and jussi is getting angry with Unity webapps:P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where are the translations supposed to come from btw?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: no
<apachelogger> THEY ARE TRANSLATED
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, l10n.kde.org....
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, non-FULLY translated:P
<apachelogger> THEY ARE TRANSLATED
<smartboyhw> You clearly didn't read carefully..
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, eh then
<lordievader> smartboyhw: The color-kde thing? Or is there more?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you mean they aren't working right:P
<apachelogger> yes they aren't
<apachelogger> they are fing broken
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, boo on thatP
<apachelogger> and no one gives a shit
<apachelogger> I should flame blog post about this crap and get kicked off all planets
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, add oil:P
<smartboyhw> add oil = go on continuously until done (in Cantonese)
<apachelogger> $EXTRACTRC --context="Category" --tag-group=none --tag=Name libmuon/categories.xml >> categoriesxml.cpp
<apachelogger> muon 2.0 l10n is broken
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> we should just remove l10n support
<apachelogger> it is embarassing that's what it is
<JontheEchidna> oh crap, that file moved
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/Building_KDE's_l10n_Module
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 140 strings in libmuonapt are not extracted
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopJ27082.png
<apachelogger> sudo apps aint working because LANG is not set
<Riddell> hola
<shadeslayer> hey Riddell
 * shadeslayer is heading out for the evening, cya on Monday :)
<shadeslayer> or maybe in the evening tomorrow
<Riddell> ciao shadeslayer 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/12/plasma-desktopa27082.png
<apachelogger> not sure why that is though
<apachelogger> may be libmuonapt I guess
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=im-config.mo&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
 * apachelogger smiles
<smartboyhw> Hey Riddell 
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, where have you been the past few days?
 * smartboyhw misses Riddell 
<Riddell> aww thanks smartboyhw 
<Riddell> sorry got to run away now too, back in an hour or two
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/board/l10n/5167f79c8ddd798f6c002cf3
<apachelogger> it is all so very broken
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that's a lot.
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: that does not even include *all* of our stuff
<apachelogger> which I still cannot test as they are in no languagepack
<apachelogger> dpm: ^ :S
<smartboyhw> :S
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dpm> hi apachelogger, for the language packs themselves, it's best to ask on #ubuntu-desktop - pitti used to take care of maintaining the langpacks, but now he's moved on to other things. He's still the one who knows how to get them in, so you might want to ask him
<apachelogger> ok thanks
<smartboyhw> One interesting thing: KDE was accepted into GSoC again, but Canonical didn't make it:P
 * genii-around reads http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2013/Ideas
<BluesKaj> do you mean unity/gnome
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, not sure for GNOME
<smartboyhw> But Ubuntu was rejected
<genii-around> Why do they never have "port firefox to Qt" ....
<BluesKaj> canonical is doing an indie thing with their unity desktop , trying to make an enterprise desktop and moving away from open sources.
<BluesKaj> err source
<apachelogger> genii-around: too much work
<apachelogger> also politics
<apachelogger> in fact politics may be even worse than the coding
<genii-around> :-/
<smartboyhw> Heh, let me learn more coding to join GSoC 4 years later.
<smartboyhw> Yes. You must be 18 years of age or older on or before May 27, 2013 to be eligible to participate in Google Summer of Code in 2013.
<smartboyhw> LOL
<genii-around> Weird, I wonder why the age restriction
<BluesKaj> probly so one travel on their own without parental permission and discretion and responsibility 
<BluesKaj> liabilities 
<genii-around> Hm.
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, :O
 * smartboyhw raises objections
<BluesKaj> depends on the country's laws
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, 16 for HK at least I think
 * genii-around ponders jcastro's age
<smartboyhw> genii-around, why?:P
<genii-around> smartboyhw: Because every time I see him on video in #ubuntu-classroom or so, he looks like 15
<smartboyhw> genii-around, :O
<smartboyhw> genii-around, if he is 15 I will murder him (LOL kidding)
<davmor2> hey Riddell I might have some free time this if I'm really, really lucky, would you like me to have a play at installing Kubuntu along side windows 8/ubuntu in a secure boot environment or do you have that sorted now?
<Riddell> davmor2: oh that would be really cool
<Riddell> davmor2: it works on this computer but then so does quantal so it doesn't tell me much (but precise doesn't giving uefi error, go figure)
<davmor2> Riddell: There's no promises, but I'll see what I can do, I'll ping dev an email with what worked and didn't
<lordievader> Good evening
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<soee> :<
<soee> my nvidia drivers get uninstalled somehow oO
<Riddell> lordievader: tres bien merci
<soee> agateau, here?
<yofel> Riddell: just had a friend try kubuntu, who reminded me of bug 964046
<ubottu> bug 964046 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Blank, unselectable wallpaper listed in Desktop Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964046
<yofel> could we make /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png a hidden file maybe?
<Riddell> hmm?
<yofel> that looks... not so nice if you're trying to showcase the live disk and have a broken wallpaper in there
<Riddell> yofel: it doesn't link symlinks?
<apachelogger> look at me I am darth vader
<apachelogger> Riddell: even if it did like symlinks... it would show the default twice
<apachelogger> so not a good situation eitherway
<Riddell> maybe that symlink should move to somewhere else
<apachelogger> breaks a looooooooooot of stuff I suppose
<apachelogger> then again perhaps we are not using it anymore ^^
<Riddell> well making it a hidden file would also mean changing its name no?
<apachelogger> lightdm may be the only thing using it
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, my point is it should not be done for raring ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: maybe throw it on the 13.10 board
<apachelogger> and note that perhaps we can/should remove it entirely
<yofel> yeah, I'll do that
<apachelogger> also I forgot to mention tomorrows daily should be suitably sized on all architectures again as zenity should be gone
<Riddell> apachelogger: akonadi-facebook needs repackaged to get it up to date if it's going to have l10n added
<apachelogger> so yay for less gnome stuff :D
<Riddell> I mostly completed that before getting distracted
<apachelogger> Riddell: bummer, do we want that?
<apachelogger> this l10n mess all around is seriously freaking me out
<Riddell> apachelogger: what was bringing in zenity?
<apachelogger> Riddell: im-config
<apachelogger> and zenity brought in all and every gtk lib
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> well caught
<apachelogger> so I patched in kdialog support
<apachelogger> and then I noticed that l10n is broken there as well
<Riddell> super
<Riddell> less super
<apachelogger> though that probably has to do with not being exported in a langpack
<apachelogger> gotta poke around a bit tomorrow to get the langpacks updated and uploaded
<apachelogger> I also have no idea whether our l10n works :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: fwiw, https://trello.com/board/l10n/5167f79c8ddd798f6c002cf3 all them things have l10n defects
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I saw
<Riddell> apachelogger: all fixable, but needs some effort
<apachelogger> muon only via sru, colord only via 0.3, homerun also only via sru
<apachelogger> quite some others need investigation
 * apachelogger thinks we should introduce l10n QA points in the release schedule
<Riddell> why sru?
<apachelogger> or add l10n QA to iso QA
<Riddell> I did do that for a while
<apachelogger> Riddell: muon is missing entire strings form the templates, so they are not translated at all, homerun's 0.2 l10n is mostly incomplete
<apachelogger> homerun 0.2's completeness {"bs"=>28.0, "cs"=>54.666666666666664, "da"=>82.66666666666667, "de"=>69.33333333333333, "el"=>70.66666666666667, "es"=>70.66666666666667, "et"=>70.66666666666667, "fi"=>100.0, "fr"=>22.666666666666668, "ga"=>34.666666666666664, "gl"=>82.66666666666667, "hu"=>46.666666666666664, "lt"=>49.333333333333336, "nl"=>100.0, "pa"=>54.666666666666664, "pl"=>61.333333333333336, "pt"=>100.0, "pt_BR"=>100.0, "ro"=>69.
<apachelogger> 33333333333333, "sk"=>89.33333333333333, "sv"=>89.33333333333333, "uk"=>100.0, "zh_CN"=>82.66666666666667}
<apachelogger> oh and making matters worse for homerun ... playground apps cannot use stable l10n for some reason,so agateau would have to mark the 0.2 branch as trunk (only) translation target
<apachelogger> it's really just very terrible :'(
<Riddell> is there an argument for using launchpad?
<apachelogger> that's as big a hassle IMO
<Riddell> not much, more a question of whether it would get enough translations to make it worth it I'd think
<apachelogger> no metrics on that unfortunately
<apachelogger> also hard to get seeing as there are no langpacks with our software :@
<apachelogger> would have to query lunchpad for po files directly
<Riddell> I wonder if Darkwing will do docs this cycle
<apachelogger> oh on that note
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have push access to kubuntu-docs?
<apachelogger> if so, please apply what we have in the archive (I fixed the icon of the main item)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: voila
<Riddell> hum, amarok is crashing a bit more often than I'd like
<valorie> which version are you running, Riddell?
<Riddell> valorie: 2:2.7.0-0ubuntu2
<valorie> i meant the amarok version
<valorie> oops
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> so did I :)
<valorie> hmm, perhaps I should build amarok on my test lappies too
<valorie> and test that as well
<valorie> no time like the present.....
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-13
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1168578] Date & Time in Systemsettings doesn't saves settings changes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1168578 (by BakLAN)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168578 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Date & Time in Systemsettings doesn't saves settings changes" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> anyone around?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer why?
<shadeslayer> any objections to uploading a new grantlee to kubuntu-backports?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: As long as users can use it without critical bugs then no:P
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: has been using it
 * shadeslayer uploads
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> I'm getting lockups in plasma-desktop
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ;/
<soee> i left my laptop running all night
<soee> now process called kded4 uses 1.3 GB memory
<soee> any idea why?
<shadeslayer> :S
<Tm_T> soee: how you're measuring it?
<shadeslayer> poor design 
<shadeslayer> that's why
<soee> Tm_T, looking at system monitor
<soee> just killed the bastard, system hangs for few seconds than it start to work again, but monochrome icons are gone :D
<Tm_T> soee: res or virt?
<Tm_T> in here while this desktop session has been going for a week it's still eating ~30 MiB res
<soee> res ?
<soee_> back
<soee_> my net crashed
<Tm_T> soee_: residential memory, even that isn't telling the actual memory usage but if you are going to stare some number it should be that (RSS or RES usually AFAIK)
<Tm_T> this might or might not explain something http://emilics.com/blog/article/mconsumption.html
<soee_> ok thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Anyone uses Calligra Plan and want to be the maintainer?
<Tm_T> Plan?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep.
<Tm_T> aah, that kind of app, never used
 * smartboyhw is troubling over some FFe/sync problems.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you here?
<shadeslayer> yes
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/arandr/0.1.7.1-1 shows the latest version in unstable is 0.1.7.1-1 but the Debian website shows it is 0.1.6-1.
<smartboyhw> Which one is correct!?
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, mmm indeed.
<shadeslayer> http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/arandr.html
<smartboyhw> I need this new version to fix a bug.
<shadeslayer>  Accepted 0.1.7.1-1 in unstable (low)
<smartboyhw> eeeh. Thanks.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I am wondering would it need an FFe.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704407/ and try to determine.
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> FFe?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep.
<smartboyhw> I'm not sure would it invoke an FFe when I am needing to fix a bug.
<shadeslayer> dunno, but I see translation changes, not sure if those qualify as violating the ui freeze
<shadeslayer> gray area for me
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: best to do an SRU instead
<smartboyhw> ScottK, Riddell any advice?
<shadeslayer> we're 3 weeks from release
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it is in this releaes.
<smartboyhw> *release.
<shadeslayer> ask in #ubuntu-release ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no one replied.
<smartboyhw> So I asked you:P
<shadeslayer> be patient?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know.
<smartboyhw> Just wanting some advice from a dev first.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I do have a simplier solution :P
<smartboyhw> Maybe I shall use that then.
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> my advise is to SRU it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why?
<shadeslayer> too late in the release cycle to sync
<shadeslayer> we're only a couple of weeks away from release
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I have a patch here:P
<smartboyhw> A simple patch that fixes it.
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter?
<shadeslayer> we're frozen
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, .........
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that patch ONLY fixes that bug. I would want the bug to get killed so people can have good experience. IIRC that bug causes the package unlaunchable.
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<smartboyhw> mmmm
<shadeslayer> I'm not a release manager, I can't make the call
 * smartboyhw suddenly finds a dup.
<shadeslayer> but if I was, I'd go for SRU
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I will have to SRU to precise + quantal + raring then. (NOT GOOD)
<shadeslayer> so?
<shadeslayer> if it's a minimal patch, how is that an issue?
<shadeslayer> either way, different people will have different approaches ;)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that package is seeded though (by Ubuntu Studio)...
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> That changes things
<shadeslayer> if it's included on an default flavor
<shadeslayer> and it's completely unlaunchable
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep.
<shadeslayer> then it makes sense to get an exception
<shadeslayer> or drop package from seed :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh:P 
<smartboyhw> I might just put the patch in debian/patches and get it uploaded.
<shadeslayer> this also makes me doubt upstream practices of releasing things :P
<shadeslayer> if they did not test if things even start before releasing ....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :P
<smartboyhw> Damn it turns out I can't actually find the patch.
 * smartboyhw needs to go into the repos.
<smartboyhw> Crap shadeslayer can't find the patch 
<smartboyhw> That patch is NOT a patch:(
 * smartboyhw is totally fake-ed by the website
<smartboyhw> Or rather, the patch is broken down into pieces, and I don't know how to work with git.
<smartboyhw> Hmm we wouldn't do libmygpo-qt update right?
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<shadeslayer> ever seen a rejection email like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704982
<smartboyhw> :O
<shadeslayer> though it did say : debuild -S -sd did say : dpkg-source: warning: diff `kde-baseapps-4.10.2/debian/patches/4.10.patch' patches file kde-baseapps-4.10.2/plasma/applets/folderview/iconview.cpp twice
<shadeslayer> when debuild -S -sd was running
<Riddell> shadeslayer: advice on what?
<shadeslayer> uhm, is this wrt http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704982 ?
<shadeslayer> or smartboyhw's question
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Eh too late, just filed an FFe.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ever seen something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704982
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, best as wgrant 
<yofel> shadeslayer: never seen that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1168694] A dummy login screen is displayed upon idle @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1168694 (by Joonas Saarinen)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168694 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "A dummy login screen is displayed upon idle" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I am flooded with the "Good morning" message in 4 channels:P
<lordievader> Should proove to be a good morning then :P
<lordievader> Even though it probably aint morning at your side.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, yep.
 * smartboyhw goes lurking in the #debian-qt-kde chan in OFTC.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<smartboyhw> Hello soee 
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, what happened?!
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: what are you refering to?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, the nick changes:P
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: I am testing Konversation bugs, just ignore
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, does that bug exist?:P
<Mamarok> the one in question,y es, but if you wantme to detail on all the testing: I have been triaging over 150 bugs last week, just read the history up on bugs,kde,org, too long to discuss
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, :O
<smartboyhw> That's a wow to you.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1168759] Clicking install debug symbols does nothing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1168759 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168759 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Clicking install debug symbols does nothing " [Undecided,New]
<valorie> ah, so that's not just me....
<smartboyhw> valorie, ?
<valorie> when the Dr. K box tells me to install debug symbols, and I say fine, it never happens
<valorie> after a crash
<smartboyhw> valorie, oh.
<valorie> but I figured that was KDE and Apport fighting it out or something
<smartboyhw> valorie, :O
<valorie> although I think it used to work
<valorie> dang, crappy bug report though
<valorie> against ubuntu in general
<valorie> well, changed to kde-workspace
<valorie> maybe that's better....
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Hello shadeslayer and BluesKaj 
<shadeslayer> hey
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I wonder though: If one wants to be a member of KDE e.v., would that need *direct* contributions to KDE? (i.e. not just packaging work but actual coding or documentation, etc.) (Just asking)
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: yes
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, whoa:P
<Mamarok> and substantial contributions (not only code) over some time
<Mamarok> at least a year or more I would say
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, I do know that. Just asking.
<Mamarok> somebody well integrated in the community that is :)
 * smartboyhw is not interested in going for it in 3 years, IIRC:P
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, :)
<afiestas> can anyone paste the output of: ps aux | grep lightdm
<lordievader> This is on Raring:
<yofel> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/724286
<lordievader> root      1367  0.0  0.0 275512  3628 ?        SLsl 10:31   0:00 lightdm
<lordievader> root      1395  4.0  1.0 243924 66588 tty7     Ss+  10:31  15:28 /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<lordievader> root      9902  0.0  0.0  10392   912 pts/4    S+   16:56   0:00 grep --color=auto lightdm
<lordievader> root     11951  0.0  0.0 159500  3452 ?        Sl   10:35   0:00 lightdm --session-child 12 19
<afiestas> yofel:  lordievader thankks
<smartboyhw> afiestas, hey hey here http://paste.kde.org/724310/
<Quintasan> \o
<smartboyhw> o/
<Riddell> \o/
<ScottK> Mamarok: Actually I don't think code is a required contribution.  After all, Celeste was doing usability work, not coding.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-07
<workingwriter> Hi folks, first time here. Seeing an issue when installing the Ubuntu SDK on Kubuntu Trusty beta 2. After installing Beta 2 in a VirtualBox (Windows 7 host), I update to the latest. After a restart, I install the SDK. Next time I login, before loading the desktop, I receive a text box reading "Could not start D_Bus. Can you call qdbus?'
<workingwriter> I am then kicked back to the login screen. I am new enough to (K)ubuntu that I have no idea how to log in with any other setting, so I'm dead in the water. 
<valorie> workingwriter: how did you install ubuntu? install ubuntu-desktop?
<workingwriter> kubuntu-desktop
<workingwriter> from the iso
<workingwriter> To be precise: kubuntu-14.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<valorie> workingwriter: you've confused me
<valorie> the "ubuntu SDK" or Kubuntu?
<valorie> because *U*buntu comes with unity
<valorie> kubuntu is KDE
<valorie> however, you might have run into the bug I did a couple of days ago
<workingwriter> valorie: Installed the Ubuntu SDK on Kubuntu. The SDK (for creating apps) runs on Qt5. 
<valorie> i'll look up what I did -- I think it was a qt5 mismatch or something
<workingwriter> The SDK was obtained through the standard repo.
<valorie> sudo apt-get install qdbus-qt5 qt4-default
<valorie> this solved my problem
<valorie> there again, you are confusing me: did you install kubuntu, then `ubuntu-desktop` also?
<valorie> if so, you should be able to choose between them on startup
<valorie> oooooo, you got this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> I see
<workingwriter> Did not install ubuntu-desktop, just Kubuntu.  Yes-the developer tool.
<valorie> so you are going to develop apps for unity/ubuntu phone?
<workingwriter> Possibly. Don't know much, but think it's an opportunity to learn. 
<valorie> because if not, we offer kdevelop, Qt Creator for qt stuff
<valorie> some devels like one, some the other
<workingwriter> That's part of why I'm confused about getting the SDK to work -- it's a modified Qt Creator, with  an Ubuntu page.
<valorie> it sounds like your ubuntu sdk isn't playing nice with qdbus
<valorie> try what I did; you can always reverse that if it doesn't help
<workingwriter> Exactly. I will try the qdbus install
<valorie> cool
<tsimpson> the ubuntu sdk thing is just a few libraries along with a plugin for creator, but it depends on all the Qt5 stuff along with qt5-default
<valorie> that looks like a nice app for developing ubuntu unity and ubuntu phone applications
<tsimpson> (which should probably pull in qdbus-qt5)
<tsimpson> probably = doesn't, but I wish it did
<valorie> well, somebody somewhere made a packaging error I think
<valorie> I reported it thoroughly on LP
<valorie> as did others with the same problem
<valorie> problems
<tsimpson> I really don't like how qtchooser installs a bunch of links in /usr/bin regardless of if the actual package providing the binary is installed
<workingwriter> Should I chime in on your bug, or add a bug/request for qdbus-qt5 support?
<valorie> that's up to you; I filed against
<valorie> um, what did I file against
<valorie> not that, so maybe that's a good place to file
<valorie> and it obv. isn't fixed yet
<workingwriter> I will throw that on the todo list for tomorrow. Thanks for your help valorie and tsimpson!
<valorie> nice to talk with you workingwriter
<valorie> thanks for introducing me to an application I didn't know existed
<workingwriter> Glad to be of help! 8-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Sput: bug 1299872
<ubottu> bug 1299872 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel Client won't start with recent updates (3/30/2014)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299872
<apachelogger> (I have not actually read anything but the title :P)
<apachelogger> Riddell: have you looked at scarlett's kolab backportery? or are you going to?
<apachelogger> or, have you seen the mail? :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258422] Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258422 (by kolen)
<soee> good morning
<jussi> apachelogger: you may want to buy a bigger stick...
<apachelogger> oi
<jussi> morning soee
<apachelogger> my stick is big enough
<jussi> apachelogger: then you are using it wrong :P
<apachelogger> how dare you
<apachelogger> I should have you reported for inappropriate talk in an ubuntu channel
<apachelogger> outragous
<jussi> apachelogger: I wa actually talking about your mail... 
<jussi> but yeah
<apachelogger> :O
<valorie> why does this make me think of the two doctors comparing the size of their sonic screwdrivers?
<apachelogger> stop reading spam
<apachelogger> valorie: because they are cool?
 * apachelogger needs more coffee
<valorie> indeed
 * apachelogger writes some glib code :'<
<Sput> apachelogger: ah. now that one has a bit more information than the first time I saw it :P
<Sput> apachelogger: could you have the users try out if the client starts with minimized window (e.g. by having them click on the tray icon or however you restore a minimized window in Unity)?
<apachelogger> Sput: seems unlikely since the unity dock thing would control that, so trying to start it again would maximize AFAIK, but yeah, asking
<Sput> apachelogger: it's the only thing I could imagine, and as there were some window-state related changes (and we had one Mac user reporting that Quassel would start minimized on a fresh install for him), there may be something weird like that
 * apachelogger really wonders why qapt would use qgst rather than gst
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I think the so-name of phonon gstreamer needs to be changed
<apachelogger> right now if someone reports a bug it is not at all obvious to upstream that this is not the actual 4.7 as released
<yofel> moin
<yofel> I wonder if graphics driver programmers have something against me. My intel notebook has intel issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7215967/ and nvidia is being really funny:
<yofel> [420356.589] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate primary buffer: out of memory.
<yofel> [420356.590] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<yofel> well, the intel/mesa issue is at least getting fixed
<apachelogger> xnox: pingsies, does on-demand gstreamer plugin installation work on ubuntu? it appears to me libgstreamer constructs install details that define the version as 1.0 whereas the packages have Gstreamer-Version: 1.2
<apachelogger> e.g. ("/usr/bin/gstreamer-codec-install", "--transient-for=85983307", "gstreamer|1.0|dragon|H.264 decoder|decoder-video/x-h264, stream-format=(string)avc, alignment=(string)au, level=(string)3.1, profile=(string)high", "gstreamer|1.0|dragon|MPEG-4 AAC decoder|decoder-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true, stream-format=(string)raw, level=(string)2, base-profile=(string)lc, profile=(string)lc") 
<apachelogger> and at least our plugin install handler does a comparision between the version that was requested (1.0) and the version a package is associated with (1.2) and thus discards all gstreamer1.0 packages as possible candiates
<valorie> i decided to seed the beta2 torrents for a fellow with a slow connection, and they both are almost at 100%
<valorie> looks like a week ago; that seems fast for betas
<xnox> apachelogger: hm.
 * jussi wonders if markey or Mamarok are around? 
 * markey_work waves
 * Mamarok is
<apachelogger> xnox: I think the packaging is wrong, if I look at gst-libavl I see "./configure:GST_API_VERSION=1.0" which is the version that we supposedly care about according to http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-base-libs/html/gst-plugins-base-libs-gstpbutilsinstallplugins.html
<apachelogger> > plugin system version, e.g. "0.10"
<apachelogger> > This is required so that when there is a GStreamer-0.12 or GStreamer-1.0 at some point in future, the different major versions can still co-exist and use the same plugin install mechanism in the same way.
<xnox> apachelogger: so where/how do you believe this should be fixed?
<apachelogger> xnox: libgstreamer1.0's debian/gst-codec-info.c sets the gstreamer:Version substvar to the values reported by gst_version(...) that probably needs changing to harcoding
<apachelogger> in 0.1x gst_version was always the same as the api version, however in 1.x we now have api version 1.0 but gstreamer version 1.2
<Peace-> hi :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: oor bcooksley has some issues with the l10n kcm
<Riddell> 08:46 < bcooksley-away> Riddell: the l10n module, yes - in particular it's functionality to configure IBus and the like
<Riddell> apachelogger: you mean confusion between phonon gstreamer 0.10 and 1.0 needs the soname changed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can look at scarlett's kolab if you don't get to it first
<apachelogger> Riddell: busy doing gstreamer
<Riddell> busy bee
<xnox> apachelogger: i see what you mean.
<xnox> apachelogger: so, gst-codec-info needs to s/minor/0/, then rebuild all plugins, test that discovery of plugins works? i'll throw that into a ppa to test.
<xnox> apachelogger: and debian needs the same fix?
<apachelogger> yeah, probably applies to debian as well
<apachelogger> xnox: s/minor/0/ might not be enough though, it needs absolute hardcoding
<apachelogger> e.g. 1.3 could bump the API version
<apachelogger> then you need s/minor/3/, at which point it might be better to simply hardcode the entire version somewhere visible
<xnox> apachelogger: well i'm assuming upstream is sensible and will keep the major at 1 and still be compatible =))))
<apachelogger> maybe ;)
 * apachelogger adds workaround
<apachelogger> Riddell: I also fixed a bug which prevented auto-reload of plugins ... ultimately one should now be able to run dragon, select a file, get a codec query, install the packages, and dragon will automatically retry the file (i.e. no restarts required)
<apachelogger> ... as it was expected to work -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga!
<Riddell> apachelogger: but every get plugin program has the need-to-restart issue no? amarok and gwenview do certainly
<apachelogger> yes, I just used dragon as an example
<apachelogger> they will all reload their plugin caches after installation
<apachelogger> the logic and everything was always there, the installer just returned with the wrong value
<Riddell> "Adam Conrad (adconrad) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-04-14" yay infinity still loves us!
 * Riddell looks round for infinity
<Riddell> "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman (fenris) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-04-13" another most unknown still loves us!
<Mamarok> can somebody point me where I should file a bug to the currently shipped parted 2.3 package? Apparently Launchpad doesn't let me, and if I file it upstream I will get the answer "use the altest version" which is a no go, as post 2.4 one can't create filesystems anymore with parted
<Riddell> that seems quite a limitation
<Mamarok> I am really desperate, there seems to be no way to make a partition on this disk
<yofel> Mamarok: define 'doesn't let me' ?
<Riddell> Mamarok: you can use ubuntu-bug no?
<Mamarok> nope, as launchpad tells me parted bgs are tracked upstream only
<Mamarok> which is just a snak bitting its own tail
<Mamarok> snake*
<yofel> Mamarok: are you trying to report a bug against the parted project possibly?
<Mamarok> and really, having a completeyl broeken parted seems to be really critical to me, doesn't it?
<yofel> please report it against the package
<Mamarok> I am trying to file a bug against parted, which is shiped by Ubuntu, but you can't file the bug as launchpad tells you to file it upstream
<Mamarok> well, then I am just too dumb to use Launchpad, sorry, can somebody tell me a link on how on earth I do that?
<yofel> Mamarok: please run 'ubuntu-bug parted' in konsole
<yofel> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for the documentation
<Mamarok> can't apport crasehs every time
<Mamarok> crashes*
<yofel> IIRC it crashed after sending the report...
<yofel> anyway, next try
<yofel> if ubuntu-bug doesn't work, use apport-cli parted
<Mamarok> wait, now I see a possibility to add a summary, lasted like forever
<yofel> yeah, launchpad takes a while to process the information
<Mamarok> so let's try to run gdb to get a backtrace...
<Mamarok> gah, how do I run gdb for an application which only runs as root, is "sudo gdb" enough?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> there: bug 1303693
<ubottu> bug 1303693 in parted (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin': free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000002786000 ***" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303693
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258422] Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258422 (by kolen)
<apachelogger>   Uploading libqapt_2.1.70-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger>   Uploading baloo_4.12.97-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's new?
<apachelogger> Riddell: git commits up until now
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: I copied your kolab over
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning :)
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu6_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> fixes bug 1303209 and visualization when only one driver is available
<ubottu> bug 1303209 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "No drivers shown, but I know there are drivers available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303209
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-notification-helper_14.04ubuntu11_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> fixes same bug
<Riddell> yay
<sgclark> Riddell: I noticed kde-workspce-kf5 is still broken, did you get https://spideroak.com/browse/share/Kubuntu/kubuntu_packaging/kde-workspace-kf5/
<Riddell> possibly not sgclark 
<Riddell> this spiferoak site doesn't seem to download very fast
<sgclark> Riddell: rather slow on the uploads as well
<apachelogger> for some reason qapt didn't upload earlier :(
 * apachelogger fix0red
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about the libreoffice kaputness?
<apachelogger> stop seeding the kde thing?
<Riddell> ug :(
<Riddell> but ug that it breaks randomly
<Riddell> get bjoern michaelsen to revert libreoffice?
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to conduct the poking for that :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's also the chance that it's the qt patch rather than a change in LO
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> bjoern mentioned in the bug report that there weren't a lot of changes in the kde things IIRC
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, apparently he identified the offending commit already
<ScottK> apachelogger: Seems from the KDE release thread we want to update akonadi and baloo to git head, at the very least.
<apachelogger> also https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77128
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 77128 in graphics stack "LibreOffice fails to start on KDE4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> ScottK: baloo is already uploaded
<apachelogger> akonadi probably will have to wait until tomorrow
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> I might get to it today.
<Riddell> apachelogger: bjoern has?
<ScottK> Fixing ruby crap ATM.
<apachelogger> also baloo had some interface retractions so rdeps of libbaloofile4 will need some testing
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77128
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 77128 in graphics stack "LibreOffice fails to start on KDE4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> hmm, akonadi is supposedly at a stable release
<yofel> right, but from what I read you want at least 1.12.1, which isn't released yet. So git head it is
<yofel> .12 git head
 * apachelogger imagines QA on akonadi is a bit hard
<allee> apachelogger: baloo not at git KDE/4.13 AFAIK.   But I can confirm that branch KDE/4.13 is much better than rc (fixed 2 bugs for me)
<allee> releasing trusty with baloo from rc1 would not be a good idea IMHO 
<apachelogger> that's why I uploaded baloo with patchery
<allee> apachelogger: ah.  so will soon appear on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo
<apachelogger> one would hope
<apachelogger> probably stuck in some weird prerelease queue
<apachelogger> because you know, the release team doesn't trust me :P
<apachelogger> because you know, the release team doesn't trust me :P
<apachelogger> that wasn't the wrong window at all
<allee> :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted now.
<allee> ScottK: thx.   apachelogger: baloo build an published on all archs,   so triggering the rebuilds of rdepends would be great!
<apachelogger> (needs testing, they may not actually use the symbols in question)
<apachelogger> otherwise I doubt they would ahve been retracted ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: That would be true assuming sound software engineering practices.
<allee> apachelogger: try to rate a jpg in dolphin. With baloo ...ubuntu1 it works with git pkg rebuild, I get a dolphin crash after 3-4sec
<Riddell> sgclark: yay kde-workspace-kf5 compiled
<apachelogger> allee: might need a rebuild then
<apachelogger> best had been rebuilt anyway I reckon
<apachelogger> SO
<apachelogger> how about I simply batch patch all of the affected packages tomorrow
<apachelogger> since we need to upload anyway, might as well pick up git changes
<allee> restarting the crashed dolphin shows the rating was saved before dolphin crashed
<sgclark> Riddell: cool, I am still messing with it in a chroot :)
<allee> mhhm,  kaddressbook does not list any category at all anymore (still see them in owncloud webinterface).   Not sure if this is baloos fault (same for rc1)
<apachelogger> vHanda might know
<vHanda> not sure about the addressbook thing
<vHanda> I doubt it is related to Baloo though
<vHanda> allee: may I see the backtrace please?
<allee> vHanda: dolphin crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217405/   without rebuilding dolpin after baloo kde/4.13 upgrade
<vHanda> allee: just to confirm - baloo has been rebuilt?
<allee> vHanda: yes, my git checkout of baloo from last friday evening
<vHanda> would you mind helping me debug this?
<vHanda> I'll need you to do the following - $ gdb dolphin
<vHanda> > catch throw
<vHanda> > run
<vHanda> and try to get it to crash, it'll tell you when an exception has been thrown
<vHanda> I need to know the exception name and location.
<allee> vHanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217468/
<vHanda> allee: backtrace please?
<allee> vHanda:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217488/
<allee> vHanda: this time with libxapian-dbg installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217516/
<apachelogger> ScottK: a new pam-kwallet snapshot should be in queue soonishy, it makes the package actually install something
<ScottK> OK.
<vHanda> allee: can you please type 'continue'. That will give you the exception name
<vHanda> though I'm quite certain what it is
<allee> vHanda: wait I'm confused, I've noticed I can tag txt, dir, png and jpeg in another dir without problem.   Lemme try some more ...
<vHanda> also, I don't think this is the cause of the crash. Cause it should not crash on 
<vHanda> this exception, I'm clearly catching it
<allee> vHanda:  ~/Pictures is a link (from an SSD to a big rotating disk).  When I use /home/allee/Pictures/Fun/xy.jpg in dolphin ->  crash :-(   when I the identical file but with path without a  softlink  /data/allee/Pictures/Fun/xy.jpg  taging is okay, no crash
<allee> I check for the exceptin name ...
<allee> vHanda: catch, bt, continue http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217587/
<vHanda> continue
<vHanda> this won't make it crash
<allee> vHanda: 2nd continue and dolphin crashes
<vHanda> I need the 2nd backtrace
<allee> downloading more dgb pkgs ...
<vHanda> basically before each time you hit continue, get a backtrace. I need the final backtrace before it crashes
<allee> vHanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217616/
<allee> k
<allee> vHanda: continue;bt  listing until dolphin crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217640/
<vHanda> allee: ah! Thanks. This helps
<allee> vHanda: :-)
<vHanda> allee: I've committed a fix, will test more and push. Thanks again.
<allee> vHanda: lemme know, then I'll rebuild and test.   Thx a million for working on baloo!!!
<vHanda> pushed
<allee> vHanda: thx
<kdeuser56> yofel: when installing qt5-default you cannot login anymore 
<yofel> install qdbus-qt5
<yofel> shadeslayer_: whatever happened to solving that ^ ?
<Riddell> Mirv too :) ↑
<allee> vHanda: successfully verified:  tagging a file in a path that contains a solflink does not crash dolphin anymore
<allee> vHanda: but I've discovered another bug:  /home is an SSD, /data a big disk.    ~/Pictures is a softlink to the data disk.  When I open 2 dolphins windows one with  ~/Pictures/Fun/xy.jpg I see 3 stars as tagging but no x any y pixel of the picture.  When I look at the identical file via it's 'real' path /data/allee/Pictures/Fun/xy.jpg  I get no stars as tagging and I get x and y size displayed in dolphin  (I've added /data/allee to the path baloo 
<allee> should index in system settings)
<allee> vHanda: IMHO baloo should resolve softlinks in the path of a file and show the meta infos of the real path without softlinks in between
<kdeuser56> yofel, Riddell: qt5-default (installed when installing qtcreator) prevented login for me (could not call  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus, because I had not network to install package qt4-default I had to manually link to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus
<yofel> kdeuser56: known issue
<yofel> we don't really have a good solution right now
<kdeuser56> yofel: maybe patching the login component to call the absolute path?
<kdeuser56> instead of just qdbus?
<yofel> possibly, and leaving everything else that needs qdbus broken
<yofel> so, rather not
<kdeuser56> yofel, very true :-(
<yofel> ideally qtchooser should have a fallback if qt5 qdbus isn't there, but right now it doesn't
<kdeuser56> yofel: new users will be very confused as one simple package can break their install :-(
<freinhard> wasn't there once a page to post cdimage test results?
<yofel> freinhard: iso.qa.ubuntu.com is probably what you're looking for
<freinhard> yofel: thx!
<allee> vHanda: screenshot: https://owncloud-test.mpe.mpg.de/~test/6.0/public.php?service=files&t=dec100834056ae481c5f4bdc0e726b40
<freinhard> wtf? ubuntu one? on iso.qa.ubuntu.com? no openID?
<ScottK> yofel: Wouldn't it help to have qt5-default recommend qdbus-qt5?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: sorry, I'm not around this week, please ping Riddell/apachelogger
<yofel> shadeslayer_: ah ok, forgot
<yofel> ScottK: looking at how there's no really good solution so far that might actually help the most :/
<ScottK> I don't fully understand the problem, but that seems like at least it wouldn't break people's systems then.
<Riddell> it would be nicer to have a solution that solved it for all the things qtchooser points at but it would mostly solve this major issue
<kdeuser56> I am sticking for a local qt5/qtcreator install for now
<shadeslayer_> maybe try putting : qdbus="QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus" in startkde
<tsimpson> one can use 'qdbus -qt=qt4' too
<kdeuser56> yofel: what about adding an environement variable at startup?
<yofel> tsimpson: that's also just a one-place fi
<yofel> x
<kdeuser56> yofel: when is .kde/env invoked? i guess after calling qdbus :-(
<yofel> kdeuser56: no idea
<yofel> shadeslayer_ tried setting it in startkde, and obviously broke qt5-default with that
<yofel> so the only solutions that work at all are installing qdbus-qt5 or having a qt4 fallback in qtchooser
<shadeslayer_> drat
<shadeslayer_> yofel: what happens if you unset it before ksmserver
<yofel> IIRC ksmserver spawns the session, so everything inside the session shouldn't have a working qdbus (AFAIK though)
<yofel> probably easy to test by doing that and pressing the power button in kde. If the system shuts down you have a problem
<shadeslayer_> we live in fun and exciting times ^^
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1303237] kwalletd crashed with SIGSEGV in QHash() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1303237 (by Roy Gilby)
<kdeuser56> yofel: does kubuntu patch date/time (shown when right clicking the clock and select adjust data/time)?
<yofel> no idea
<kdeuser56> yofel: have a reliable way of producing a crash ..., wonder if it's an upstream bug
<kdeuser56> yofel: if you want to try (makes kcmshell4 crash: select: adjust data and time, and select "adjust date/time automatically" and wait for the crash :-)
<kdeuser56> yofel: click "apply" and "ok"
<yofel> you mean "set date and time automatically" ?
<kdeuser56> yofel: everything affected from 4.11 to 4.13rc
<yofel> already enabled here
<kdeuser56> yofel: then disable it, produces the same crash
<kdeuser56> yofel: remember: click apply and ok (a warning message will appear, click ok) and you will get the crash
<yofel> yeah, got it
<yofel> from what I see we have place_global_config_in_etc.diff and kubuntu_avoid_zic_and_deep_copy_timezone_data.diff which modify the kcm
<kdeuser56> yofel: I do not know which component to file the bug against
<kdeuser56> yofel: (in kde bugtracker), anyway it seems we cannot say for sure it's an upstream bug ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: so I will wait
<kdeuser56> yofel: if you want I will compile without the patch when I have time, could you link me to the patch?
<kdeuser56> (to see what it modifies)
<yofel> the 2 patches don't really have anything to do with the singleShot() call though, so I don't think they matter. They're in kde-workspace
<kdeuser56> yofel: okay, which component to file against in kde bug tracker?
<yofel> TBH, I'm clueless. I hate how workspace is split in bugzilla :(
<kdeuser56> yofel: okay, I will ping someone on kde-devel in the next days
<yofel> worst case you can file it against 'kde' and hope someone sees t
<yofel> *it
<kdeuser56> yofel: this should get better with frameworks, shouldn't it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept korundum.
<yofel> hopefully
<yofel> kdeuser56: FWIW, drkonqi points me to kde 242648 in the end
<ubottu> KDE bug 242648 in general "Crash due to partial KAuth support in System Settings" [Crash,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242648
<kdeuser56> yofel: oh cool, okay
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to get that kf5 plasma running?
<Riddell> sgclark: could you look at perlkde in saucy in staging ppa sometime? we'd be after a wee script to do whatever change it needs done so we can automate those backports
<Riddell> !testers | 4.13 rc1 needs tested in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging for saucy
<ubottu> 4.13 rc1 needs tested in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging for saucy: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
 * mamarley will test when he gets home from work.
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted!
<soee> woho, will test in a few minutes
<sgclark> Riddell: stuck on qtquick.Window
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah me too, I ended up installing all the qtdeclarative5 packages and that did sort it so it is in there somewhere
<Riddell> but would be nice to narrow it down to which one
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, will try to narrow down
<sgclark> Riddell: unsure what you mean on item #2
<Riddell> sgclark: item #2?
<sgclark> Riddell: perlkde
<Riddell> sgclark: this didn't compile https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=perlkde
<sgclark> Riddell: oh ok :) will take a look
<Riddell> sgclark: missing a file, needs investigation if that nepomuk file can be fixed so nepomuk compiles or needs a script written so it'll fix the .install file to not look fir it
<Riddell> sgclark: look in kubuntu-automation/backport-hooks for similar scripts
<Riddell> just a sed line should be enough
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Kalidarn> has anyone noticed when using the NVIDIA binary driver sometimes lightdm does not start
<Kalidarn> sometimes it does
<Kalidarn> and a "sudo service lightdm start" always seems to make it start
<soee> ah it is saucy, will test tomorrow @ work
<soee> Kalidarn: no, starts always for me
<Kalidarn> okay it's probably my graphics card
<Kalidarn> i think it wants to die
<Kalidarn> sometimes i get artefacting and that happens in windows too
<Kalidarn> and sometimes the computer will just go "black" then reboot.
<Kalidarn> in both linux/windows.
<Kalidarn> only error i saw in Xorg.log was
<Kalidarn> [    42.054] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Kalidarn> oh wait here we go in Xorg.log.old
<Kalidarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218481/
<Kalidarn> nothing in the kernel log
<Kalidarn> indicating an error.
<Kalidarn> mystery who knows. i wish it would just die completely so i can go buy a new graphics card.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: may I ask something package related even if it is gnome?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh, ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/DsspNzy6
<Riddell> the answer is probably "use a decent build system" :)
<ahoneybun> dbuild?
<ahoneybun> debuild
<Riddell> "dpkg-source: info: fuzz is not allowed when applying patches"
<Riddell> ahoneybun: try quilt refresh  so make the patch apply cleanly
<ahoneybun> said that with another patch that I replaced with the updated debian version but this patch came from ubuntu 
<ahoneybun> not debian
<Riddell> quilt push, quilt pop, quilt refresh  should help
<Riddell> to refresh each patch
<ahoneybun> just 'quilt refresh'?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: all that did was 'Refreshed patch 50_add_unity_quicklist.patch
<ahoneybun> '
<yofel> and that's all it's supposed to do
<yofel> it updates the line numbers and patch context
<yofel> where line numbers fixes offset and context fixes fuzz
<debfx> Riddell: (or any other core dev), could you have a look at bug #1293704
<ubottu> bug 1293704 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "Kleopatra don't support s/mime" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293704
<debfx> I have attached a debdiff fixing encryption in kmail
<Riddell> debfx: sweet, how do I test it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<debfx> for one  thing the kleopatra selftest won't error out anymore
<debfx> actually testing s/mime is probably a bit more complex
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-08
<valorie> boo, this is not us, is it? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333185
<ubottu> KDE bug 333185 in general "After turning on the Dropbox plugin, and restarting Dolphin - immediate crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> Jacky confirmed it
<Mirv> yofel: Riddell: if you have qdbus installed (the qt4 version), and you call qdbus -qt4, it should always work
<Mirv> that's same as QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus, ie both override default.conf coming from qt5-default
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> allee: I do not see any crash submissions regarding dolphin 
<valorie> I just posted mine, apachelogger
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333185
<ubottu> KDE bug 333185 in general "After turning on the Dropbox plugin, and restarting Dolphin - immediate crash" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> valorie: not ours
 * apachelogger forgot to reply ^^
<valorie> that's good
<apachelogger> or well, the master bug is not
<apachelogger> #12 0x00007f4931bea7e9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/fileviewdropboxplugin.so
<apachelogger> definitely crashes in a 3rd party thing
<valorie> quick response on a bug report; me likey
<yofel> Mirv: that's not much of a solution unless we do that for every call of 'qdbus' that are scattered over the system
<Mirv> right, I've no understanding of the amount of qdbus calls around
<Mirv> the ugly hack would be to depend on both qdbus-qt5 and qdbus packages... as suggested that the qt5 version is compatible
<yofel> Mirv: would it be acceptable for qt5-default to recommend qdbus-qt5?
<yofel> until we have a better solution
<Mirv> yofel: I think mostly only if you convince pkg-kde to do so too.. they'll have the same problem, it's just that in Debian not too many people yet install qt5-default
<yofel> hm :/
<yofel> depending on qdbus-qt5 would mean seeding qt5 on our images, which I would prefer not to - at least for trusty
<yofel> Mirv: ok, lets see what they say for now, I'm over there too anyway
<yofel> thanks
<Mirv> yes I noticed :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> !info akonadi trusty
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in trusty
<apachelogger> !info akonadi-server trusty
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<apachelogger> (we can't possibly name the binary package akonadi, that would almost make sense)
<apachelogger> also bzr is out of sync
<apachelogger> \o/
<jussi> calligra flow is not a totally bad app, but it needs some decent basic flow chart defaults - its such a mass of random symbols, its very hard to get anything done.
<apachelogger> jussi: I think you are supposed to tell the calligra developers
<Riddell> it's pretty badly maintained is calligra flow, was made by The Kompany back in the day and abandoned when nobody bought templates
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, that too. However, people here actually listen to me :P
<jussi> so, anyone got alternate apps? 
<Riddell> dia
<apachelogger> support happens elsewhere :O
<jussi> Riddell: sadly dia is poor also. guess Ill go and use $onlinething
<jussi> right, so this random java thing called "yed" looks the goods. lets see. 
<apachelogger>   Uploading akonadi_1.12.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> new upstream release, fixing bugsery
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<sibe> Hello
<sibe> bug of libreoffice-kde !
<sibe> on 14.04
<apachelogger> exciting
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you able to look at bcooksley's complaint? [kde-packager] Shipping by distributions of non-KDE distributed components
<apachelogger> I did, stuck in moderation
 * apachelogger squints
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think the upgrader is drunk
<apachelogger> also python ftw
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why am I suddenly drunk?
<apachelogger> because you have been drinking
<apachelogger> clearly
<apachelogger> why else would you try to encode unicode as ascii :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: report bug I guess
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> ask do-release-upgrade
<Quintasan> what it is trying to do.
<apachelogger> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65105-Unable-to-start-Dr-Konqi :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it's trying to encode utf8 as ascii
<apachelogger> as the error states
<Quintasan> That I can understand, the question is why it tries to do that
<apachelogger> the reason it does that is because python is such a fancy language it manages to fall over text encoding in 2014
<Quintasan> >Python
<Quintasan> I just don't want to touch it.
<apachelogger> I did not tell you to touch it, did I
 * apachelogger hits the regression alert button
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu7_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> fixes notification spam issue
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the regression alert?
<apachelogger> the thing I fixed
<Riddell> phew
<apachelogger> persistency got lost in the refactoring I did a while ago
<allee> apachelogger: the dolphin crash was fixed interactively here in IRC.  Yesterdays commit in baloo KDE/4.13 is the result and fixes the crash here as I could confirm
<allee> apachelogger: no dolphin rebuild was necessary
<apachelogger> allee: oh, a commit we don't have in the packaging yet?
<allee> apachelogger: upps, right.  I thought you plan to do another git snapshot anyway, so I was to lazy to ping you.  Sorry
<apachelogger> 707f61f3c4134b64bdd923cf4dc5199219b79c01?
<allee> *too
<apachelogger> kde bug 332403
<ubottu> KDE bug 332403 in General "Dolphin crash when changing the rating of a file in baloo search results" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332403
<allee> apachelogger: yes, 707f61f3c4134b64bdd923cf4dc5199219b79c01
<apachelogger> importing
<apachelogger> allee: I wasn't going to import baloo today FWIW ^^
<allee> apachelogger: side question: is here a tool to create a orig.tar + patch from a git  repo?  I did everything yesterday the step by stop way :-(
<allee> apachelogger: me culpa 
<apachelogger> allee: nope
<apachelogger> you could easily script something though... pull-lp-source will get you the latest source package, git clone && git diff v4.13.97 will give you the diff to rc1
<allee> apachelogger: k
<apachelogger> allee: you could also simply tar the git repo though ;)
<apachelogger> shouldn't really make a difference for local usage
<apachelogger> Mirv, yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/827815/comments/14 couldn't qtchooser simply try the other version when the exctuable cannot be found?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176686 in qtchooser (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #827815 qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch" [Critical,Triaged]
<allee> apachelogger: that's what I did (without .git/) but it's a tendious job to get with versions and _ versus - ;-) 
<yofel> sune made a good point that that's a rather bad idea for stuff like qmake, moc, ...
<apachelogger> I mean, chances are the user will have some qdbus installed, qtchooser just doesn't seem to do a very good job at finidng the right one
<yofel> he wanted to think about what to do, hasn't responded yet
<apachelogger> yofel: qdbus exclusive then :P
<yofel> apachelogger: https://codereview.qt-project.org/82702
<apachelogger> this thing is as much a mess as the alternative solution before, except now it's upstream :P
<apachelogger> IMHO qt should just version their tool names and be done with it, if I only support qdbus4 then I'll call qdbus4 etc. ;)
<yofel> well, that's what qdbus -qt4 does, and wouldn't help us in the current situation at all
<yofel> at least not to implement that now
<apachelogger> allee: by strip/grep/sedding dpkg-parsechangelog you should be able to get the version
<apachelogger> alternatively a sed on debian/changelog I guess
<apachelogger> yofel: sure, startkde would then call qdbus4 :P
<yofel> yeah, if that's how it already was, it would've been great
<yofel> and calling the new one qdbus5 would've already helped
<yofel> but nobody seemed interested
<apachelogger>   Uploading baloo_4.12.97-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> fixes crasheroo when rating stuff in dolphin
<apachelogger>   Uploading kde-runtime_4.12.97-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> git commit import + disabling gpg kwallet again
<apachelogger> yofel: why doesn't the default package depend the tools btw?
<apachelogger> or well, recommend at least
<yofel> I don't know. The currently best solution I guess would be to have qt5-default recommend qdbus-qt5. Again waiting on sune to respond
<apachelogger> seems to me if I install qt5-default manually I'll have broken my setup
<yofel> in kubuntu, sure
<apachelogger> and OTOH if both default packages actually depended on the actual tool packages we coudl also ensure a working startkde 
<apachelogger> i.e. we'd seed qt4-default on the ISO (making sure qdbus4 is there)
<apachelogger> if the user then installs qt5-default because of qtcreator or something they will continue to have a qdbus because it in turn pulls in qdbus5
<Mirv> apachelogger: I think your idea of a qdbus specific qtchooser patch is not a bad one, since qtchooser is cheap to rebuild
<kitterma> apachelogger: Thanks.  Accepted along with your other stuff.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221266/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hello
<lordievader> o/
<apachelogger> valorie: docs languages apparently didn't increase :(
<jarkko> huge amount of upgrades
<jarkko> were they released today?
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-docs_14.04ubuntu6_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> final export
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh cool, do you have ideas on how best to update docs.kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you export be automated or is there some manual steps to it?
<apachelogger> not a clue
<apachelogger> Riddell: automated 
<Riddell> apachelogger: so we should be able to automate docs.kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde:scratch/sitter/kubuntu-docs 
<apachelogger> checkout export.sh
<apachelogger> it's how the docbook gets generated
<Riddell> then I expect some meinproc needed to make the html
<apachelogger> you could probably write a script based on pull-lp-source and generate the html from the docbook though
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> hmm that's an idea
<Riddell> would mean docs.kubuntu.org doesn't get turned into spam if someone spams the wiki
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> plus since we only have release versions there anyway, it makes sense to generate from the actual package
<Striezl> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Support
<Striezl> how can i help you
<Striezl> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<Riddell> oh, he didn't hang around long :(
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221266/
<lordievader> I suppose it is know, but docs.kubutu.co.uk is broken [1], also docs.kubuntu.com exists but shows an apache test page. [1] http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation.html
<Riddell> sgclark: a problem for someone experienced in perl plugin libaries to worry about, nobody here really has the skills to know why they're missing, fine to ignore for now
<Riddell> lordievader: http://docs.kubuntu.org is the right place to use, are there any links to the other domains?
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty
<lordievader> Riddell: Hope not, I honestly thought it was docs.kubu.co.uk, that's why I went there.
<lordievader> But the .org has the same problem: http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<sgclark> Riddell: is this what you had in mind for that automation script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221641/
<Riddell> lordievader: what's the problem?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes, does that do it? don't you need to edit the .install file?
<Riddell> oh you added it in, I see
<lordievader> Riddell: Installation page is blank and quite a few links give 404's.
<sgclark> Riddell: no, once I added that to control all built
<Riddell> lordievader: hmm right, it needs replaced with new documentation anyway, volunteers welcome, just some scripting needed
<lordievader> Riddell: I know, just thought I'd mention it.
<Riddell> sgclark: okay great, can you commit to kubuntu-automation?
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know, I can try
<sgclark> Riddell: in the main folder?
<yofel> sgclark: same place as the other hooks are
<sgclark> yofel: ok ty
<yofel> it needs to have the right name and place for kubuntu-batch-backport to find it
<sgclark> I named it perlkde-saucy
<sgclark> which is consistant with the other files in there
<yofel> yeah, sounds correct
<sgclark> commited :)
<yofel> hm, wrong folder I think. 4.13 isn't stable yet
<yofel> then again
 * yofel reads logs
<Riddell> yeah should be in unstable
<Riddell> should probably also have chmod 755
<Riddell> sgclark: bzr mv ?
<yofel> ah right, needs +x as well
<sgclark> oops ok
<yofel> yeah, wrong folder. Rohan changed the package list for saucy, but the hooks are still in unstable
<sgclark> ok bzr mv and chmod complete
<yofel> correct now
<yofel> stable/unstable here matches the folder on depot.kde.org that the release is in
<yofel> not that kf5 or plasma next were considered when we did that ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: does neon somehow force the dbus session into the neon envrionment?
<apachelogger> i.e. systemwise dbus would be started such that it only looks for services in /usr/share, however since neon installs to opt the session bus needs to be started from inside the envrionment
<yofel> I don't think we do that. The init script should have the old dbus-daemon init code from the old kdedev examples, but commented out
<apachelogger> mh, ok
<yofel> I vaguely remember rohan debugging some dbus issues long ago
<yofel> but I don't think we came very far
<apachelogger> we're looking for a solution for neon5 right now
<apachelogger> apparently something autoinjects /usr/share/project-neon5 as a possible data path
<apachelogger> so we could symlink there
<apachelogger> or we forcefully start a second session bus from inside startneon5
<Riddell> morning shadeslayer, where are you this week?
<apachelogger> Riddell: he's away for the week
 * yofel seriously wonders if neon4 should just get wrapped up
<yofel> Trusty is completely busted and I personally don't have the time to fix it in the near future.
<yofel> apachelogger: also, what's your plan for mixed environments like we'll have with plasma next but kdelibs based kstars or so
<yofel> leave them seperate?
<apachelogger> yofel: well, the kde4 stuff would be wrapped by the containment, except for kdehome
<apachelogger> come to think of it not setting the legacy vars possibly is a bad thing
<apachelogger> otherwise the entire session would be contained into .project-neon5-kde 
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know, I'm being nosey and asking where
<jose> Riddell: ping, IS is asking if the new CMS (wp) is going to be hosted by them?
<Riddell> jose: no we plan to host it ourselves
<jose> thank you
<Riddell> debfx: fix for bug 1293704 uploaded, thanks!
<ubottu> bug 1293704 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "Kleopatra don't support s/mime" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293704
<Riddell> ScottK: you're a kmail user, any sign of bug 1290307 ?
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1290307 "Local Folders: Error: Unsupported Type."
<ubottu> bug 1290307 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 14.04: kmail: unsupported type" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290307
<Riddell> jose: thanks for poking him :)
<jose> Riddell: np, it's always good to have a dose of IS rejection from time to time :P
<Riddell> gosh, final freeze in 2 days!
<jose> there's 5 open/new tickets on my bookmarks atm
<jose> yeah!
<jose> time's passed quickly
<apachelogger> Riddell: the kleopatra thing is in gpgme a change by pitti from october or so
<apachelogger> where he did some gpg1 stuff I did not understand which had as fallout that the pits kleopatra wants are not built anymore
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know, debfx found a fix which I just tested and uploaded
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: kde-workspace has a change from doko..
<Riddell> "+  * plasma-scriptengines: Remove the dependency on plasma-scriptengine-ruby.
<Riddell> +    Still depends on ruby1.8 which won't be available in trusty.
<Riddell> ScottK: is that still true?
<Riddell> "
<jose> Riddell: DB dump is on ovidiu-florin's inbox (as well as mine), do you need a copy?
<Riddell> well it's true but you fixed it to not use ruby1.8 right?
<jose> Riddell: do we need files as well?
<Riddell> jose: cool, no I trust ovidiu :)
<Riddell> jose: meaning attached files on pages?  yes probably
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: I've gone with the local QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus in startkde for now
<yofel> k, that's the worst occurance at least
<jose> ok, I have all the files that are on the current instance atm
<Riddell> jose: current instance?
<jose> drupal
<jose> the current site
<Riddell> jose: yes but how could we download them?
<jose> Riddell: oh, I have the file, it's a bit heavy - 145MB, I can send it to anyone who needs it
<Riddell> jose: ok cool
<jose> want me to email it to you?
<Riddell> jose: copy it do the new server I guess, you don't have an account do you?
<jose> nope, I don't
<Riddell> no! 145MB e-mails are scary!
<jose> lol
<Riddell> jose: what preferred username and ssh key for server?
<jose> Riddell: joseeantonior for username, and SSH key should be the one at https://launchpad.net/~jose/+sshkeys
<Riddell> jose: joseeantonior@docs.kubuntu.org
<jose> I'm in
<jose> scp'ing the file over there
<jose> wow, it says it's going to take a couple hours - let's just hope my connection doesn't go down
<sgclark> Riddell: kde-workspace-kf5 so far https://spideroak.com/browse/share/Kubuntu/kubuntu_packaging/Pictures/
<sgclark> Riddell: trying to get knewstuff working now
<sgclark> Riddell: perlkde saucy https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa/+packages
<jose> Riddell: the file has been scp'd onto the server
<Sput> apachelogger: is 1299872 resolved now with the gstreamer thingy?
<ScottK> Riddell: get that all the time in saucy.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the Ruby thing is fixed. 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-09
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1304787] startkde qdbus invocation is broken with the 4:4.11.8-0ubuntu4 change @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304787 (by Joseph Yasi)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1304805] KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304805 (by meldroc)
<valorie> two folks have filed a bug about something similar to your first problem just while I was away
<valorie> oops, wrong chan
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> I must say the postgres backend does help with kmail speed :) 
<jussi> (need to make sure you install the package, then restart - it appears to migrate itsself
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1304805] KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304805 (by meldroc)
<lordievader> Hehe, just the bug I'm facing.
<jussi> lordievader: ouch
<valorie> I hope I don't face it again
<jussi> lordievader: oh, and good morning
<valorie> because it is fixed for me now
<lordievader> o/
<jussi> lordievader: set sources to main repos and update
<jussi> :D
<lordievader> Funny thing is project neon5 works fine.
<valorie> I'm thinking I won't update/upgrade tomorrow morning until checking in here
<valorie> :-)
<lordievader> I thought I had the main repos, will check in a bit. Saw somewhere that qt4-dev-tools might work for some reason, so trying that.
<lordievader> ;)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> o
<lordievader> o/
<valorie> I gave that advice earlier, but it didn't help that person
<valorie> unfortunately
<jussi> morning soee
<lordievader> jussi: Sources have been unchanged.
<lordievader> !info kde-workspace-bin
<lordievader> !info kde-workspace-bin trusty
<ubottu> kde-workspace-bin (source: kde-workspace): core binaries for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 1824 kB, installed size 8742 kB
<ubottu> kde-workspace-bin (source: kde-workspace): core binaries for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.8-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 1826 kB, installed size 8761 kB
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/fd73219a6c413c7360e223fe56b7cceb35ceb421
<apachelogger> people still have synaptiks
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about it :O
<apachelogger> could be a post-upgrade-before-reboot-crash, but who knows
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b674d33a11fddc5b8e414df042f41bb5a9b047af
<apachelogger> printer-applet
<apachelogger> much madness
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy synaptiks
<valorie> N: Unable to locate package synaptiks
<valorie> I never removed it
<valorie> and used to have it
<lordievader> Anyone else affected by bug 1304805
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1304856] QDbus fails to start on login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304856 (by [Po]lentino)
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, make a transitional empty package?
<Riddell> lordievader: meh, I thought I'd fixed that yesterday
<alvin> lordievader: Yes, me. A few days ago it worked by installing qdbus-qt5, but not since the updates of (yesterdag/thi morning)
<lordievader> Riddell: Perhaps the fix is still in proposed or something?
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> Riddell: you broke it
<apachelogger> again
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I created it yesterday instead
<lordievader> alvin: Can you mark that you are affected by the bug?
<alvin> sure
<lordievader> Riddell: Hihi, that is a possibility. A less comforting one though.
<Riddell> yeah I did
<Riddell> doh
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+changelog
<apachelogger> see 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu3
<apachelogger> 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu5
<apachelogger> 4:4.11.8-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> if $qdbus >/dev/null 2>/dev/null; then
<apachelogger> your change broke it entirely
<apachelogger> you cannot do exec assignments as part of unescaped execs
<Riddell> I know (now)
<Riddell> it works if I remove the quotes from the qdbus="QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus" line
<apachelogger> even so
<apachelogger> it is a broken fix
<Riddell> how?
<apachelogger> it breaks qt5
<Riddell> how?
<apachelogger> equally if I were to remove qdbus4 it would be broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, actually it might not
<Riddell> its only set locally to the startkde script, a previous version had an export QT_SELECT which did break qt5
<apachelogger> rohan's probably did twiddle it in the env
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, that is nifty
<Riddell> hopefully something depends on qdbus-qt4 so it won't get removed
<apachelogger> let's check
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks good, nice fix, only the quotes get in the way
<apachelogger> sorry for the raging :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still should point out that this is not much of a fix to the actual problem
<Riddell> kde-workspace-bin depends on qdbus
<Riddell> qtchooser is generally broken upstream
<apachelogger> everything else calling qdbus will still fall over dead when qt5-defaults is installed but no qdbus5
<apachelogger> Riddell: I agree
<Riddell> I don't understand why they can't rename like everyone else
<apachelogger> I also don't understand why debian can't make hard dependencies between chooser and the choosable binaries
<Riddell> that would mean always having qtcreator installed wouldn't it?
<apachelogger> qtc is not choosable
<apachelogger> only moc/uic/qdbus etc.
<apachelogger> mind you, if it only deps on those three it might be enough
<apachelogger> it's just a very big mess :'(
<valorie> seems to be getting bigger
<apachelogger> which one? the qt mess or the overall kubuntu mess?
<valorie> qt
<valorie> because before, it was solveable
<valorie> the folks today can't fix it
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> invocation was just rubbish
<valorie> cool
<apachelogger> there is no way to recover from that other than fixing the invocation itself
<valorie> an easy fix is awesome
<valorie> but do we have a long-term answer?
<apachelogger> on the plus side Riddell figured out a nice way to prevent the problem
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we need a different way to manage our own translations
<apachelogger> shit is not getting imported into launchpad
<apachelogger> and getting it into langauge packs for verification is also a drag^2
<Riddell> apachelogger: and as I said with split up upstream tars we won't have a very useful kde-l10n-xx package to just include
<Riddell> so we might have to look at generating our own language-packs somehow
<Riddell> "FAILED: kubuntu-notification-helper (The source kubuntu-notification-helper - 14.04ubuntu11 is already accepted in ubuntu/trusty and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. "
 * valorie gets off IRC so an important email can be written
<Riddell> dual upload of kubuntu-notification-helper?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not getting mails for notification-helper
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1241859] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en buff... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241859 (by Lucas Germán Burgos)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242028] samplebuffer qt multisampling doesn't work after upgrade to 13.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242028 (by Damian Obernikowicz)
<apachelogger> didn't find any mails from yesterday's upload, so I uploaded again...
<Riddell> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still do not get the problem with not having kde-l10n-xx btw
<Riddell> we'll have to install all languages for KF5 and Plasma packages which will take up lots of disk space
<apachelogger> that's an upstream problem
<apachelogger> if kde doesn't want 1/4 of the size of a plasma next workspace to be translations, then they cannot put translations in the source tarballs
<apachelogger> if they don't care, then we do not care
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1304805] KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304805 (by meldroc)
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, how else would you like upstream to do it?
<Riddell> cos upstream is kindae me
<apachelogger> Riddell: put in one tar?
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> Riddell: aren't kf5 and plasma different anyway?
<apachelogger> kf5 would have l10n bundled
<apachelogger> plasma would have it in kde-l10n-xx
<Riddell> apachelogger: kf5 have lots of tars and plasma has lots more tars
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma gets released separately from applications
<Riddell> agateau: you might have input into this ↑
 * agateau reads
<Riddell> or maybe not, you're not the release dude :)
<agateau> heh
<agateau> not much input indeed
<agateau> but you made me realize our current tarballs do not include translations, which is something i got wrong, so thanks nevertheless
<apachelogger> Riddell: then I guess we'll have to life with translations in each package?
<apachelogger> thing is, you can look at it from the other side as well, if I install the application kittenpix, why would I need to get all l10n of all kde packages in the archive
<apachelogger> just as silly
<Riddell> mm
 * Riddell out for some hours today
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> I installed with german keyboard layout
 * apachelogger lost -.-
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.1.70-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> more upstream commits, fixing some notifier issues, throwing out old unused notifier and replacing it with the new one
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0 is still around?
<Kalidarn> uhhh oh, something is broken.
<Kalidarn> no doubt you already know though.
<Kalidarn> is there a solution yet?
<apachelogger> sudo nano /usr/bin/startkde
<apachelogger> somewhere in the first 30 lines or so there's a line starting with qdbus=
<apachelogger> remove the quotes in that line and it should work
<apachelogger> or wait for update
<Kalidarn> okies
<Kalidarn> qdbus=QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus
<Kalidarn> instead of
<Kalidarn> qdbus="QT_SELECT=qt4 qdbus"
<apachelogger> yeah
<Kalidarn> thankyou sir
<Kalidarn> all order is restored to the world
<allee> apachelogger: qdbus="QT_SELECT=qt4" qdbus
<allee> would be less obfuscated
<apachelogger> allee: very much point of view dependent
<allee> apachelogger: might be
<apachelogger> jussi: how the hell do channel notices work, can't seem to send any
<apachelogger> or rather, they don't arrive ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: why do you want to notice the channel? 
<apachelogger> not this one, work channel needs feeding with build status information
<apachelogger> it appeared to me that channel notices would be more noticable then your regular msg
<jussi> apachelogger: in my client its simply /notice #channel message
<apachelogger> perhaps the channel flags block it
<jussi> apachelogger: which channel? 
<apachelogger> can't say :P
<jussi> heh
<jussi> oh
<jussi> work channel
<jussi> what channel flags are there?
<apachelogger> oh, not even registered it seems
<jussi> Kalidarn: careful, noticing the channel is not nice for peopl
<Kalidarn> is that what he meant?
<Kalidarn> or something else
<jussi> yes
<Kalidarn> jussi: how else am i supposed to express my love for everyone in #kubuntu-devel 
<ghostcube> Kalidarn: 102 cans of coffee for free would do the trick :D
<jussi> ghostcube: 102 might do for one developer...
<ghostcube> hmm i just took the people in here .. maybe we should count it up i++
<ghostcube> ::D
<ScottK> apachelogger: muon accepted.
<ScottK> Riddell: I reverted doko's plasma-scriptengine-ruby change after confirming the issue he was worried about is one I fixed.  It's in bzr for the next -workspace upload.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1304805] KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304805 (by meldroc)
<jarkko> kubotu: i got that too
<jarkko> i was able to login in xfce
<jarkko> but not kde
 * jussi hugs jarkko (next tiem you can talk to a human, not a bot) :D
<jarkko> lol
<jarkko> didnt notice
<ScottK> jarkko: Should be fixed in the latest package update
<jarkko> when was it?
<jarkko> i went to console and updated some packages over there, meanwhile logged in to xfce
<jarkko> those big updates are always so insecure
<ScottK> jarkko: kde-workspace 4:4.11.8-0ubuntu5
<jarkko> i read the launchpad report
<apaKhelogger> oh, apport crash fixed
<Kalidarn> ghostcube: coffee comes in cans?
<Kalidarn> you must live in a strange land
<ghostcube> isnt this dbus bug reltated to not installed dbus 64 bit package?
<ghostcube> i remember this happened some times ago too
<ghostcube> -s
<ghostcube> ah no forget it.. 
<apaKhelogger>   Uploading dolphin-plugins_4.12.97-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apaKhelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apaKhelogger> upstream bug fix import
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger>   Uploading baloo_4.12.97-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> upstream bug fix import
<apachelogger> ScottK: we have the possibility to include pam-kwallet (i.e. wallet gets automatically opened on login, without weird password dialogs when network manager wants to connect etc.)... enabling this will require a package on the seed that previously was not seeded, optional loading of the pam module in the lightdm pam config, as well as a patch for kde-workspace
<apachelogger> does the release team approve? :P
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=f3d4a7ef1dcbe4cb9116736888cef1c36eae0295 is the workspace change
<yofel> what an incredible socket name...
<debfx> Riddell: thanks for uploading gpgme. could you do another upload to fix a build failure: http://paste.kde.org/pvjmauvkc
<kdeuser56> yofel: did dist-upgrade and installed some debug symbols today, can't login anymore :-( ... it can't call qdbus ... although on a virtual terminal it works (complains about missing display)
<yofel> bug 1304805 - probably?
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<kdeuser56> yofel: rebooting  and trying dist-upgrade
<Riddell> debfx: yeah, in a minute
<apachelogger> yofel: the afiestas says he's going to twiddle it still
<yofel> ok ^^
<kdeuser56> yofel: I am not seeing any update here ... so I manually fixed startkde
<kdeuser56> yofel: I am not on ninjas here
<yofel> probably stuck in the queue somewher
<Riddell> kde-workspace 4:4.11.8-0ubuntu5 with the fix is in release, but maybe not on all mirrors
<kdeuser56> Riddell, yofel: okay thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you file a FFe bug for that kwallet issue?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know the status of kwallet with gpg?
<apachelogger> kwallet doesn't really need an FFe, the new pam-kwallet only fixes the bug that it was completely kaput
<apachelogger> gpg rubbish was disabled
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I guess you could argue that, what needs done?
<apachelogger> Riddell: all done, I just need to work out what configs we need
<apachelogger> and well, I need an executive decision if the release team is ok with that sort of change
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded
<apachelogger> much kitten
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you see the latest comment on the qdbus bug?
<apachelogger> the guy has a point you know ^^
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: when compiling phonon-backend-vlc equalizer support should work in amarok right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: what about the analyzer in amarok? does not work with vlc-backend atm
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: mind you, I think the EQ needs vlc 2.2
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: yeah I actually meant that, sorry
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: forgot to say against vlc 2.2
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: what is the problem with the analyzer? is it not implemented in libvlc?
<apachelogger> something like that
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I remember having read somewhere in a mailing list that it was implemented in phonon-vlc but broke something else and was therefore disabled
<apachelogger> there's documentation about it somewhere in the phononvlc source
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: so this wont even be possible with vlc 2.2?
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: what is this component called again? AudioDataOutput?
<apachelogger> yeah
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: i think it was that mail I read: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=134020496511242&w=2
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: anyway thanks 
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm yes but do you agree it shouldn't export QT_SELECT? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172351825/qdbus.patch
<apachelogger> yeah, that breaks qtc
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a review of the changeroo on my board for tomorrow
<apachelogger> don't really fancy getting sucked into that pile of madness this late
<Riddell> apachelogger: changeroo?
<apachelogger> the change history 
<Riddell> apachelogger: of what?
<apachelogger> the attempts to unbreak qdbus resulting in more breakage
<apachelogger> it might well be safest to simply change all $qdbus to eval $qdbus
<apachelogger> that way qdbus can be defined as a string containing whatever rubbish needed
<apachelogger> alas, more invasive, so maybe there's something more elegant
<apachelogger> I am not sure why startkde uses that weird variable shit anyway
<apachelogger> alias is a posix defined builtin of all shells
<apachelogger> and what the var meddling does is try to mimic alias in a very crappy way
<apachelogger> ah great, now you made me think about it :@
<apachelogger> expr might be suitable
<apachelogger> or not ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: why are we patching this?
<apachelogger> bug #1180196
<ubottu> bug 1180196 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qtchooser operation prevented by PATH forcing under KDE" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180196
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-workspace
<ScottK> apachelogger: re the kwallet thing, I think (release team hat on) you need to file for an FFe.
<apachelogger> ScottK: and would the FFe get accepted?
<ScottK> That said, I'm favorably disposed, but the paperwork needs to be done.
<ScottK> Compared to the already planned level of insanity for this cycle, this is a detail.  Sure.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted the gpgme fix.
<apachelogger> Riddell: for you consideration http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227078/ waiting for afiestas to approve
<Riddell> apachelogger: your shell script foo is impressive
<apachelogger> turns out you cannot make the var expansion work because there's no eval involved at that point anymore, so it will bypass every builtin
<apachelogger> (which is also why your first attempt did not work, it will not parse the command and export the variable but feed the should-be-variable to the fork like fork(QT_SELECT=4, qdbus)
<apachelogger> )
<ScottK> apachelogger or Riddell: Please update from bzr before uploading workspace again.  I pushed some changes there last night.
<apachelogger> yep, I noticed
<ScottK> Great.
<debfx> ScottK: yay, and it even built :)
<ScottK> Bonus.
<kdeuser56> yofel: is that true: http://askubuntu.com/questions/365644/qdbus-cannot-be-called-in-kubuntu-saucy ?
<yofel> kdeuser56: I have no saucy system to test one, someone else will have to verify that
<yofel> *on
<kdeuser56> yofel: I will probably do it tomorrow
<kdeuser56> yofel: but if I understand correctly this would solve the qdbus issue, woudln't it?
<yofel> I'm currently really busy with $LIFE, so I have no idea in what state our dbus issue is right now
<yofel> and there's no bug report against the PPA, so THAT ^ issue is new
<yofel> wait, that's on the 13.10 image, which was verified to work
<yofel> so that askubuntu post makes no sense
<kdeuser56> yofel: the package qdbus-qt5 contains here in saucy the qdbus binary in the correct path (I downloaded the package)
<kdeuser56> yofel: as the package is also available in trusty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/qdbus-qt5 this should be kinda solved
<yofel> the point is that we don't want that installed
<yofel> as that pulls in quite a bit of qt5
<yofel> and we have no need for qt5
<yofel> (yet)
<kdeuser56> yofel: yeah but if one installs qtcreator on kubuntu he will run into troubles currently
<yofel> *sigh*
<kdeuser56> yofel: it will by default install qt5-default, but without qdbus
<yofel> that's what we've been trying to fix the last few days...
<kdeuser56> yofel: have not tested for a few days so could be fixed
<kdeuser56> yofel: installing qdbus-qt5 together with qtcreator would solve the issue in theory ....
<yofel> meh, I need to quit quassel. I need to get some work done and plasma keep steeling my keyboard focus everytime you ping me
<yofel> sorry
<kdeuser56> sorry
<kdeuser56> I will simply stop pinging you so you can leave quassel open :-)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back on IRC with a new and more reliable server for my quassel-core
<ovidiu-florin> and for my blog :D
<ovidiu-florin> currently under reconstruction
<ovidiu-florin> my previous server's hdd died
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<ovidiu-florin> and apparently I can't find my backups :(
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin!
<Riddell> gosh that sucks
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, it does... I have to rebuild my blog from google cache
<ovidiu-florin> to have my data recoverd would cost somewhere in between 15€ and 240€
<ovidiu-florin> from the dead HDD I mean
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 1305307
<ubottu> bug 1305307 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu) "FFe for pam-kwallet integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305307
<apachelogger> won't be able to do anything WRT uploading until tomorrow though
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is the lightdm patch anywhere publich?
<ScottK> public even
<apachelogger> ScottK: not yet created, haven't yet found out if my changes are correct ... but the change is pretty much a nobrainer, basically adds an option module like for gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> ScottK: i.e. if you look at /etc/pam.d/lightdm* for everyline that has gnome-keyring we'd want the very same line for pam_kwallet.so
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Since that's the one package other flavors use, it's kind of important that gets a close review.
<ScottK> (i.e. I'd like someone non-Kubuntuish to ack that part of the change)
<apachelogger> yeah, I plan to run that by robert
<apachelogger> once I actually have a concrete patch I know works
<ScottK> Please do that and then post the patch in the bug and say he's agreed to it.
<apachelogger> which I have been promised for tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> I'll be glad to approve the lot then.
<apachelogger> Riddell: you still around?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1305294] QT uses incorrect theme when GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID is unset @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305294 (by Øyvind Stegard)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1305307] FFe for pam-kwallet integration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305307 (by Harald Sitter)
<Riddell> apachelogger: not really
<Riddell> apachelogger: approved!  but needs thorough testing
<valorie> looks like it might be safe to do the daily update/upgrades?
<Riddell> valorie: should be yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: was just wondering when you'll check in tomorrow
<apachelogger> Riddell: albert says we should have tarballs in the mornings
 * littlegirl winks at Riddell
<valorie> apachelogger: sounds appetizing for breakfast
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-10
<manchicken> Trying to get a 2.2 branch created for libqapt
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> hola amigos
 * Riddell spots stable/4.13.0/ but it is empty
<apachelogger> Riddell: still wip I think, folder wasn't there an hour ago
<apachelogger> on the plus side you can do the uploadery, because my uplink is rubbish anyway :P
<apachelogger>   Uploading lightdm_1.10.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> apachelogger: upload to ninjas to poke it into working first presumably
<apachelogger> adds pam_kwallet, also merged into trunk upstream
<Riddell> ooh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd say so
<apachelogger> there surely will be the odd file rename or something
<Riddell> these upstreams never did work out what release candidate actually means
<ScottK> apachelogger: lightdm accepted.
<ScottK> Riddell: Doesn't it mean "what's in Git this week".
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, we'll also have conflicts due to the imports I made
<apachelogger> on the plus side, baloo symbols files are uptodate :P
<Riddell> just to make life more complex I'm away from tomorrow afternoon until sunday without internet access
<apachelogger>   Uploading pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140410-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> code improvements to make stuff work
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll be in hiding as well :P
<valorie> so shadeslayer will get it full in the face when he returns from India?
<valorie> cruel, cruel
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> hello
<apachelogger> salut mister shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your pam_kwallet stuff might be broken unless afiestas changed something
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard
<shadeslayer> IIRC you had to pass kdehome as the arguments
<apachelogger> who do you think you are talking to
<valorie> apachelogger: this will cheer you up: http://mildlyamused.tumblr.com/post/82209618094
<shadeslayer> to tell it where the encrypted file is
<valorie> with that, bed
<shadeslayer> the mister logger ofcourse
<shadeslayer> valorie: nini
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}} to shadeslayer
<valorie> enjoy your vacation will you have it!
<valorie> while
<shadeslayer> thx, will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to upload the qdbus fix and the pam-kwallet stuff for workspace while the 4.13 tars are not available
<apachelogger> better get that stuff out asap
<shadeslayer> valorie: that post was amazing
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1305307] FFe for pam-kwallet integration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305307 (by Harald Sitter)
<yofel> shouldn't we delay working on .0 a day? Or at least post-FF
<apachelogger> there's no delays to be had at this point
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks
<shadeslayer> ugh
 * apachelogger pokes the seed
<shadeslayer> btw does kwin work fine for everyone on Intel hardware?
<shadeslayer> I had weird stuff happening when I rebooted last night after a round of updates
<apachelogger> mesa fixes were uploadered at some point
<apachelogger> RANDOM IDEA: for the release news, how about we list the changes relative to previous LTS rather than previous release
<apachelogger> makes the changes list more interesting to LTS users and also makes everyone aware just how much cool stuff happened since last LTS
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yeah mesa has the fixes
<mgraesslin> and I do hope that they will be in the final
<mgraesslin> otherwise I go on vacations for a few weeks :-P
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: hehe, yeah, I looked up your notes on G+ and tried out the EGL backend it fixed the issue
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: btw this only happens on intel , radeon was working fine
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yeah we only got reports for intel
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<apachelogger> amarok/gst is crashing quite a bit
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kamoso
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we discuss kamoso
<apachelogger> it is broken right now
<apachelogger> vHanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230083/ 
<apachelogger> this crash first appeared with git commits as of yesterday it appears
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I think we've entirely forgotten about kamoso
<apachelogger> that's not good
<Riddell> no :(
<apachelogger> suggestions?
<apachelogger> somehow kdeui loads phonon
<apachelogger> so you get a nice symbol clash between gst0 and gst1
<Riddell> I guess we need to remove it if it doesn't have a gstreamer1.0 port
 * Riddell looks at stable/4.13.0/src/ and sees a directory full of tars
<apachelogger> oh no, my workspace is not done
<apachelogger> waaah
 * apachelogger quickly commits :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you uploading to ninjas?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah
<Riddell> I'll upload kde-l10n directory after testing a couple
<apachelogger> vHanda: oh, that crash also happens with other agents, so probably not baloo specific
<Riddell> I'll upload kde-l10n directly after testing a couple
<apachelogger> Riddell: perfect
<apachelogger> removing kamoso from seed for the time being
<vHanda> apachelogger: hurray! :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can't even get it to detect my cam :'<
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1305307] FFe for pam-kwallet integration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305307 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-meta_1.308_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> removes kamoso
<apachelogger> adds pam-kwallet
<apachelogger> Riddell: I may be able to repair kamoso
<apachelogger> alas, some non-core functionality will have to go away I reckon
<Riddell> oh?
<apachelogger> it a) uses phonon directly b) uses knotification which may (or may not) also drag in phonon
<Riddell> sounds hard to remove that
<apachelogger> apparently it uses phonon directly to play audible feedback for snapshotting
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.2.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> final, probably only has l10n delta to previous git imports
<Riddell> yay!
<tazz> Hello Riddell 
<Riddell> it's... tazz!
<tazz> :D
<Riddell> tazz: going to help us on our release sprint this week?
<Riddell> 1 week to go!
<tazz> Riddell, new job etc... just shifted to bangalore from Mumbai.
<tazz> The rents here are ridiculously low.
<Riddell> is that where all that bangra music comes from? should be a beat filled city
<tazz> Riddell, nope that comes from Punjab. North India. Bangalore = South India
<Riddell> oh, what a confusing name it has then
<tazz> Riddell, yes it is thats why they renamed it to bangaluru
<tazz> But I dont think that helps much. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a patchy for kamoso, but I'd still keep it off the ISO considering it uses a different gstreamer
<apachelogger> also, on a related note there's something wrong with the kipi ABI which might be resolved when a new kamoso upload goes up
<apachelogger> (fails to load kamoso's youtube plugin)
 * apachelogger much scared
<apachelogger> Riddell: are the uploads done yet?
<apachelogger> if so, do we have notes for who's working on fixes for what
<Riddell> apachelogger: onto oxygen-icons
<ghostcube> hmmm muon shows a strange behaviour if some repos arent available.
<ghostcube> it tells me to check for new updates cause one week ago has been the last check
<ghostcube> so i do check updates. and then it sops telling me 404 packages not found and nothing happens
<ghostcube> shouldnt it go on and only show a warning about missing repos?
<apachelogger> in theory
<ghostcube> ok
<apachelogger> I think it lacks support for that specifically though
<apachelogger> alas, the string mapping just might be fishy
<Riddell> apachelogger: gosh that's some neat upstream_git packaging, how did you generate those patches?
<apachelogger> git format-patch $HASH
<apachelogger> gives you all patchse between HEAD and whatever hash to define
<apachelogger> equally if you just want one patch you'd run git format-patch -1 $HASH
<Riddell> gosh, git does everything if only you know how
<apachelogger> heh, yeah ^^
<Riddell> so blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.0_trusty.html
<apachelogger>   Uploading kamoso_2.0.2-2ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<Riddell> all 4.13 uploaded now
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
 * Riddell does kde-l10n
<apachelogger> kamoso fix for crash on taking a snapshot
<Riddell> do keep https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas up to date if you're working on 4.13
<apachelogger> will do thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: so does kamoso work now?
<apachelogger> I cannot test
<apachelogger> it will at least not crash
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it still uses phonon with gst 1.0 and gst 0.10 ?
<apachelogger> which is an improvement for what we have in the archive.. that one will crash when taking a snapshot
<apachelogger> as per https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/2e837e5382adb5d4d1d263a304dc9714849c1c45
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, phonon usage removed
<apachelogger> as suspsected it's only used for audible sound when taking a snapshot
<apachelogger> it does not actually tie into the snapshot process itself
<Riddell> apachelogger: so can it be seeded again?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd not seed it TBH
<apachelogger> unless someone can make sure that a default installation + kamoso has a perfectly working kamoso
<ghostcube> whats kamoso? cam software?
<ghostcube> i could test i have a logitech cam here
<Riddell> ghostcube: give it a try when you notice 2.0.2-2ubuntu2 in the archive
<ghostcube> ok
<apachelogger>   Uploading libqapt_2.1.70-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> possibly makes the codec installer compatible with 0.10
<apachelogger> (gstreamer that is ^^)
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm but we dropped 0.10
<Riddell> or do you mean compatible with 1.0?
<apachelogger> no, compatible with both
<Riddell> nice
<apachelogger> the thing is, both call the same helper binary
<apachelogger> so by porting it it to 1.0 I probably broke gstreamer0.10 applications that ask for codecs
<apachelogger> which this upload should fix again
<apachelogger> (although this all sort of depends on whether gstreamer1 uses a different codec format, if it does then the requests are screwed anyway)
<apachelogger> I don't think that is the case though, so all should be good
<apachelogger> </randomassumptions>
<apachelogger> 4.13 libs build should finish soonishy \o/
<Riddell> I'm trying out some new statuses for the PPA status on notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> Statuses: WIP (work in progress), building (building in PPA), ~ppa2 up (version uploaded to ppa), failed (build failed in PPA), green (build successed in PPA), archive (uploaded to ubuntu)
<ghostcube> kamoso doesnt like uvc eh?
<Riddell> what's uvc?
<ghostcube> webcam driver
<ghostcube> it doesnt recognize my webcam. in guvcview it works nice 
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> might only work with v4l 
<apachelogger> no clue how it all ties together
<ghostcube> oh ok so i check the workarround preload
<ghostcube> moment pls
<ghostcube> nah doesnt like my cam
<ghostcube> not getting it to work witrh camoso
<ghostcube> kamoso
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think you broke the build farm
<apachelogger>  42 available build machines, 66 disabled and 37 building of a total of 108 registered. 
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> quite likely
<apachelogger> W: Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ftpmaster.internal'
<apachelogger> something is definitely not quite right with the builders right now
<apachelogger> the active builders count went up by 1 though ^^
<manchicken> apachelogger: Making the 2.2.0 tag now. I'm verifying that I can get a build after I pull and increment the version in CMakeLists.txt
<manchicken> Okay, build good, tests still pass. I'm going to make the tag.
<apachelogger> manchicken: groovy
<manchicken> apachelogger: Still failing on git hooks, updating my ticket with kde-sysadmins.
<apachelogger> Riddell: builds back ^^
<apachelogger> *builders
<apachelogger> Riddell: also I am poking builds into order
<apachelogger> looking good so far
<apachelogger> manchicken: or just hop on #kde-sysadmin, maybe someone is around
<manchicken> apachelogger: I did... nothing so far.
<Riddell> oh dear, this guy having already had my stock reply of "use a mailing list" now thinks his questions are important and that I must be able to answer in french http://paste.kde.org/pkyyf2s89
<Riddell> agateau: got any great french comebacks for me?
<apachelogger> "yolo"
<Riddell> "bof"
<jose> ovidiu-florin: ping
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=148
<manchicken1> I have chickenSandwich (my dev machine) with me, and I'm going to keep an eye on the KDE Sysadmin ticket. Once I get that working I'll try to do the release.
<Riddell> manchicken1: of qapt?
<manchicken1> Yes.
<Riddell> manchicken1: can't you just give us the tar by some less official method to upload before the freeze?
<manchicken1> I've got all of Harald's changes in, and I've incremented the release number and changed the ChangeLog, but I can't push a version numbered branch or tag.
<manchicken1> I can if you really want me to, I could just tar up an export from git if you like.
<manchicken1> I'm just tagging and branching master right now.
<manchicken1> (or trying to)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<manchicken1> Okay, I'm going to do some work stuff until I get word back on my KDE ticket.
<manchicken1> mention me if you need me.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> pff
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: pimlibs failing on symbols, are you looking into it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> private symbols missing
<Riddell> "Your connection Scott has endorsed you for skills listed on your profile." "Shell Scripting"  shell scripting scares me!
<Riddell> ScottK: apachelogger is the shell master not me :)
<apachelogger> yeah, I never get endorsed for dereferencing an outside variable from within in a bash function :P
<Riddell> "E: superkaramba source: source-is-missing examples/globalMouse/xcursor.so" huh? what does that mean?
<Riddell> oh, a so file in the tar, hmm
<Riddell> been there since 2005 apparantly
<Riddell> now how does that happen?
<Riddell> "A precompiled xcursor.so file is included (Compiled on Mandrake 9.1)"
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I just died a bit inside
<apachelogger> Riddell: new kdepimlibs up yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> everything so queued up
<apachelogger> launchpad needs more ppa builders ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: new discover featured app stuff incoming shortly
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_14.04ubuntu14_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ghostcube> guys, i there is a kamerka app
<ghostcube> working very well with webcams here
<ghostcube> isnt this maybe a alternative for the not working kamoso?
<apachelogger>   Uploading kde-workspace_4.11.8-0ubuntu6_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> includes scott's ruby change, the pam-kwallet patchery as well as my fix for the qdbus stuff
<Riddell> you're on a roll apachelogger :)
<Riddell> hum, ksirk includes RFC licenced file, hum
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think muon has a regression
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I get a update notification when I have no updates
<shadeslayer> it spams me with notifications when I do apt-get update
<shadeslayer> icon in systray is broken
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> that's supposed to be fixed
<apachelogger> unless I tested the wrong fix
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't tell me, tell apol :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I can reproduce it tho
<shadeslayer> I'm away for 4 days and you break muon .... tsk tsk tsk
<apachelogger> such is life
<apachelogger> :O
<manchicken> Still waiting for my KDE tickt.
<Riddell> manchicken: what's the ticket for exactly?
<agateau> Riddell: ahah, that guy wants to get the snow effect back ! :)
<manchicken> I can't push release version named branches or tags.
<apachelogger> manchicken: I imported all git commits, so we should not have any problems if it takes a bit longer
<manchicken> Remote git hook fails.
<manchicken> apachelogger: Thanks man, I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder. :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> release foo is a lot of work
<apachelogger> but best figure it out at some point :)
<manchicken> Yeah
<apachelogger> agateau: rightfully so
<apachelogger> the snow effect for a while ensured that I would not freeze during winter
<apachelogger> which sounds counterintuitive but really it isnt :@
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.2.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> adds upstream bugfix that did not make it into 2.2.0
<apachelogger> meh, lunchpad publisher making me wait again
<apachelogger> Riddell: from what I see only baloo-widgets<nepomuk-core<nepomuk-core-widgets<kdepim|baseapps is blocking stuff
<apachelogger> (I fully expect kdepim to have ackward changes :|)
<Riddell> apachelogger: onto baloo symbols now
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh there's a new akonadi
<Riddell> I do wish the akonadi dudes would learn how to do announcements
<Riddell> apachelogger: full marks, you already updated it
<Mamarok> so the parted bug seems to be fixed, at least a fix was released. Now I think partitionmanager needs to be recompiled against it
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> what sort of fix is that
<apachelogger> Riddell: the trick is to know that they will not announce stuff before they don't announce it ^^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: bug 1302762
<ubottu> bug 1302762 in parted (Ubuntu Trusty) "gpartedbin crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_free()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302762
<Mamarok> yep, works now, finally
<Mamarok> it couldn't handle large disks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1305307] FFe for pam-kwallet integration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305307 (by Harald Sitter)
<Riddell> cyphermox: modemmanager not getting to 1.2 I guess?
<cyphermox> Riddell: no?
<Riddell> cyphermox: seems to be 1.0.0 and there are but hours to go until freeze
<cyphermox> Riddell: do you need 1.2 for something?
<cyphermox> it should be largely irrelevant, 1.0 will work
<Riddell> cyphermox: no I don't 1.0 should be fine, just nice to be up to date :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but it's late to do this
<Riddell> yes
<cyphermox> and 1.2 was uploaded like, two or three days ago in Debian
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> Riddell: mh, I am having connection problem, I might drop off at any point
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm also going out in 1 hour for 3 hours (so back 22:00 your time)
<apachelogger> uefi is broken
<apachelogger> UEFI IS BROKEN
<apachelogger> :@
<Riddell> !
<BluesKaj> it's broken by it's nature 
<Riddell> well yes
<BluesKaj> thank God or legacy
<BluesKaj> for
 * lordievader is still a happy BIOS user :)
* Blizzz changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Archive: Frozen for Beta 2 | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Women also)
<allee> apachelogger: saw pam-kwallet pkgs and lightdm mention support too.  but after reboot&login kded prompted for my wallet PW :-(    Is this still to be expected expected ?
<ghostcube> uuuhhh soundcloud hat en heartbleed problem einmal ausloggen und neu einloggen
<allee> apachelogger: maybe that what goes wrong: pam_kwallet(lightdm-greeter:session): pam_kwallet: open_session called without kwallet_key
<ghostcube> oh damn wrong channel sorry guys 
<apachelogger> allee: yes, you need to let it create a new wallet
<apachelogger> or maybe aligning the password will be sufficient (assuming you have a different password on the wallet)
<allee> apachelogger: PWs are identical
<apachelogger> needs to create a new wallet then
<apachelogger> allee: mind you, workspace also needs an update
<apachelogger> not sure if that is built already
 * allee checks changelog ...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1306086] qdbus check is wrong in startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306086 (by Matteo Croce)
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_14.04ubuntu15_source.changes: done.                                                                     
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages. 
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: ^ this fixes uefi installations
<apachelogger> or it should anyway
<allee> apachelogger: latest change in lp kde-workspace/trusty  is the qdbus fix.  from yesterday.  Nothing about pam or wallet
<apachelogger> allee: still in proposed
<allee> k, thx.   I'll retest when kde-workspace update arrives on my disk
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1306086] qdbus check is wrong in startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306086 (by Matteo Croce)
<sbivol> hi, I noticed that the firefox-kde PPA is full (using all disk space) and some packages failed to build
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga
<sbivol> the ppa is this one: https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> sbivol: everything looks fine to me
<shadeslayer> it's full, sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1305307] FFe for pam-kwallet integration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305307 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> Riddell: new actually building kdepim uploaded, kopete is the only thing depending on it, other than that everything is good for upload to the archive
<apachelogger> most remaining orangeness seems to be a bit dodgy as they only apply to one architecutre
<apachelogger> Riddell: there was some transitional build failures because of stuff aparently not having suitable version restrictions for smokekde-dev, shouldn't be a problem though
<apachelogger> we might want to look into that for .1
<apachelogger> I'll be afk watching telly
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger, I'll review and prep for upload
<apachelogger> Riddell: yay
<Riddell> kde4libs in
<Riddell> just to beat the freeze :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> "E: kdepim source: source-is-missing messageviewer/scamdetection/data/longurlServices.json" what is lintian on?
<apachelogger> maybe the json contains a binary artifact? :O
<apachelogger> or lintian is just with detecing that stuff
<apachelogger> The source of the following file is missing. Lintian checked a few possible paths to find the source, and do not find it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, well, no, not sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: it could have a problem with the json being generated throught he build
<apachelogger> though that would be odd
<apachelogger> though if it were to detect it as text file, then look for the text file in the source and not find it, that could probably explain the warning
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/source-is-missing.html suggests it has a general problem with js and json
<Riddell> min.js I can understand, .js and .json I don't
<Riddell> 4.13 is in
 * apachelogger dances with Riddell
<Riddell> trying out a saucy backport
<Riddell> "Dave Morley (davmor2) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-04-16" yay davmor2 still loves us!
<sakang> getting these errors -  module "org.kde.plasma.core" is not installed, components & extras.  how do I get these for kf5?
<sakang> Opening  QUrl( "file:///usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.lookandfeel/contents/osd/Osd.qml" )
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-11
<ScottK> Riddell: That's compared to me.
<valorie> http://xkcd.com/1205/
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1306377] kwallet not use blowfish (gpg) auth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306377 (by GoFast)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Quintasan> > Saucy^WTrusty Tahr
<Quintasan> and the header
<Quintasan> >[ Another cycle, another shameless copy and paste email... ]
<Quintasan> Adam Conrad++
<Riddell> all seems to be compiling, powerpc and some arm being slow as usual but no problems
<apachelogger> debfx: how does the initial upload script know which builddep versions to bump and which ones to leave?
<apachelogger> (perlkde's bdeps on smokekde-dev and perlqt-dev were not bumped to 4.13 for some reason, were still at 4.9)
<debfx> apachelogger: idk, the version I wrote just bumped the kde-sc-dev-latest build-dep version
<ghostcube> hmm linux headers for 3.13.0-24 cant be installed
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1306377] kwallet not use blowfish (gpg) auth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306377 (by GoFast)
<ghostcube> yep proposed repo is missing linux-headers-3.13.0-24.46
<yofel> apachelogger: it simply doesn't
<yofel> apachelogger: well, to be more accurate, it will bump any deps that are in kde-sc-dev-latest-$release.txt AND have a versioned build-dep
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> yofel: so what'd be the best approach to preventing this in the future? add smokekde-dev to the sc-dev?
<Riddell> yay, okular in, that one often catched out lots of packages
<yofel> yeah, that's supposed to have the same list of packages that the real kde-sc-dev-latest breaks
<yofel> as it's the kinda replacement
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> hooray hooray
<apachelogger> on a related note, this shall be much fun with frameworks and plasma next xD
<yofel> also note, unversioned build-deps don't get versioned by putting something in that file
<apachelogger> right, so all -devs need to be versioned and all devs need to be in the dev list file
<apachelogger> that should then speed up build alignment by one or two cycles (~1hour from what I have seen yesterday)
<apachelogger> allee: pam-kwallet foo should all be available now
<andreaxxx> Hello, since last week I've had a weird problem on 14.04: basically all windows have no titlebar, are maximized by default and can not be resized or moved, also alt+tab doesn't work. Any idea?
<apachelogger> andreaxxx: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-window-manager
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> xnox: when installing today's image I get an exciting dialog titled ??? ??? with an ok button, has anyone else seen that?
<apachelogger> (prep page of ubiquity-kde; the one with an overview of ac-adapter-plugged-in & internet access & disk space)
<andreaxxx> apachelogger: thank you!
<xnox> apachelogger: $HOME is now set, does that affect you? (one line in /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<xnox> )
<apachelogger> xnox: the line is not there
<xnox> apachelogger: oh, ok. so probably didn't build with new ubiquity yet.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> four more builds and 4.13 landing should be complete
<apachelogger> correction, one more ^^
 * Quintasan tries saucy -> trusty upgrade
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I'd wait with that
<apachelogger> until 4.13 landing is complete
<Quintasan> mmkay
<apachelogger> should only be a matter of hours
<apachelogger> powerpc builds so incredibly slow :/
<jussi> hrm, doing the trusty upgrade and something has gone wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234728/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html all green there
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kopete still missing
<Quintasan> jussi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install doesn't help?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We don't ship Kopete by default anymore do we?
<jussi> Quintasan: Im running those now, but that shouldnt happen...
<apachelogger> also runtime is apparently blocked by CI on libreoffice
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Well, that can wait.
<apachelogger> runtime blocked on libreoffice CI, kopete blocked on building on powerpc, korundum blocked on armhf build
<apachelogger> latter should be resolved in the next proposed migration attempt though
<apachelogger> also libreoffice CI failed, so I am not sure runtime will get a promotion
<Quintasan> apachelogger: CI?
<apachelogger> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com
<Quintasan> How and why is that related to runtime?
<apachelogger> LO-kde depends on kde-runtime
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> we still ship that?
<Quintasan> I thought it was broken
<apachelogger> CI on LO failed which now blocks kde-runtime from going to the release pocket
<Quintasan> And we decided to drop that.
<apachelogger> tho the failure seems to be from the test tooling rather than the actual package
<apachelogger> Quintasan: was fixed
<Quintasan> I see.
<apachelogger> also the Munich guys are working on it
<apachelogger> korundum should get promotion shortly
<apachelogger> only the other two left then
<apachelogger> and kopete should be building(tm)
<apachelogger> just very slow ^^
<Quintasan> Splendid. The world is almost ours.
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I guess we'll not have wordpress before 14.04?
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm going to push this branch now (hopefully, assuming the latest reply on my comment is as awesome as it sounds) and I'll run through the rest of the release steps later.
<apachelogger> manchicken: yay
<manchicken> I added your stuff to the ChangeLog as best as I could without getting too verbose.
<manchicken> I may have missed something...
<ghostcube> hmm i cant test kamoso sorry
<ghostcube> it just doesnt recogniozes my cam
<ghostcube> every other tool does it but not kamoso
<manchicken> YES! It worked.
<manchicken> apachelogger: So I create a branch, and then tag the master, yes?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 4 Vboxes ready for testing. Guess it's going to be a long night
<manchicken> Okay, qapt 2.2.0 is tagged and branched for 2.2.
<manchicken> Very cool.
<apachelogger> manchicken: you tag a commit, and one commit can be in multiple branches, so it really does not matter what branch you are on when you are tagging
<apachelogger> i.e. if you branch master, all comments of the branch are the very same commit objects as they are in master, they also have the very same hash as the commits in master
<manchicken> Yeah, but you tag the branch/master at a current point in time, right?
<manchicken> So if you check out a certain tag, you go to that point in time?
<manchicken> A fixed point in time
<manchicken> :)
<apachelogger> manchicken: nono, you tag a commit ;)
<apachelogger> which is a fixed point in time, except you don't care about the time really ^^
<manchicken> But I just did `git tag`…
<manchicken> So that just tags the most recent commit?
<apachelogger> yeah
<manchicken> Okay, I'm okay with that.
<apachelogger> which is why you should use git tag $HASH (i.e. so you specify which commit exactly)
<apachelogger> with careful checking git tag is just as good though
<ghostcube> apachelogger: hmm i didnt get a cam picture so far or any vid
<ghostcube> but kamoso doesnt crash anymore if taking a snapshot
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> well that's something
<Quintasan> Does it need testing on 13.10?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what needs testing?
<Quintasan> kamoso
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> limited trusty changes
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> I see.
<apachelogger> kopete accepted, only runtime missing now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could try an upgrade, but maybe make a snapshot first ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if it fails find someone in #ubuntu-devel to look at that runtime thing, no one wants to talk to me today :P
<apachelogger> also I am not sure who exactly to poke about it anyway
<apachelogger> I am a poor lost soul
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll have a look at it.
<apachelogger> \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: If I did it right, it'll go on the next britney run.
<apachelogger> ScottK: cool thx
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^
<jussi> right, so I had that error on upgrade. seem to have fixored it by apt-get install -f and apt-get dist-upgrade. (and confirming kubuntu-desktop  installed...) lets see what happens on reboot...
<Quintasan> jussi: Good.
<Quintasan> apachelogger, ScottK: noted, reading books till then
<apachelogger> I think someone will want to deal with the Kopete Latex plugin thread
<apachelogger> IMHO that's a suggests level relationship, which really doesn't help the user all that much to overcome the error message in general
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can't we just tell him to kindly stop using deprecated software?
<apachelogger> he's developer of that deprecated software :P
<Quintasan> >Can you add imagemagick dependency to kopete package, so Latex plugin will work?
<Quintasan> Can we even do that?
<apachelogger> not for trusty we can't
<Quintasan> I'll do it when trusty+1 is open
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'd say split the Latex plugin into a separate binary then (if it's not already - didn't check).
<jussi> it works :)
<jussi> small "bug"? even after update, I still have the update icon in my system tray. hovering over it gives "An Update is available for your system" 
<sgclark> Same here, and it does not seem to want to go away
<jussi> sgclark: yeah, exactly
<ScottK> What happens if you click on it and check for updates?
<jussi> it stays.
<sgclark> ^
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^
<manchicken> ?
<ScottK> That's kind of a big deal.
<ScottK> manchicken: Updates available status icon not clearing after updates are applied.
<manchicken> Okay, I didn't touch any of the muon stuff.
<ScottK> It could be qapt too though.
<ScottK> If qapt isn't clearing the status.
<manchicken> qapt doesn't clear the status from what I understand. That sounds like it would be all muon, no?
<manchicken> qapt only would handle reloading the cache and such.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I guess as long as you're confident it's reloading the cache correctly, you're off the hook.
<ScottK> Who's been doing the Muon work?
<apachelogger> apol
<ScottK> Seems not to be here.
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems britney needs more convincing
<apachelogger> ScottK: #kde-devel
<ScottK> jussi: Talk to apol on #kde-devel.
 * ScottK looks
<apachelogger> ScottK: unless your change didn't make it into the last run
<apachelogger> for which the log was generated at 14:18 utc
<ScottK> The page didn't update yet since I made the change.
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Should be any time now.
 * apachelogger heads out for coffee and stuff then
<ScottK> apachelogger, Quintasan: Looks like it went.
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye, thanks for poking it
<ScottK> yw
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1306377] kwallet not use gpg auth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306377 (by GoFast)
<snele> guys after all todays updates i just rebooted 
<snele> and grub shows "Ubuntu"
<snele> not "Kubuntu"
<jacky> you have the GRUB2 KCM?
<jacky> if so, you could edit that
<snele> jacky: yeah but by default until today it was "Kubuntu"
<crissi> hello
<jacky> Might be a change somewhere in the defacto Grub config
<crissi> m. after upgrading to kde 4.12.97 kwallet is not able to read the password store.
<crissi> whats wrong there?
<Quintasan> 12.04 LTS with backports ppa -> 14.04 werks
<crissi> saucy
<ScottK> Upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 works.  I can confirm the stuck "you have updates" icon issue.
<soee_> :)
<soee_> also when updating muon list
<soee_> there are several notifications about available updates but should be only oen imo
<ScottK> soee_: Someone needs talk to apol.
<shadeslayer> known issue IIRC
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331434
<ubottu> KDE bug 331434 in notifier "notification spam when apt-get update is in progress" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> next 2.2 release I guess
<soee_> ah nice
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is there a commit we can cherrypick?
<ScottK> Seems rather important to me.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in the comments
<shadeslayer> I'd recommend talking to apachelogger though
<shadeslayer> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a882eeb2574af5fe7931166787911cb09975d12c
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you upload it?  I can't review it if I do.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> He already confirmed it fix it.
<ScottK> (in the bug)
<ScottK> Thanks for finding/uploading.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already in
<ScottK> Already in our packages?
<ScottK> If so, then that's not the fix to the current issue several people are seeing.
<shadeslayer> vHanda: not sure how much this helps, but krunner is taking up 100% CPU and this is the only thread that seeps to be doing any work http://paste.kde.org/psk8gpadt 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not sure, that's the only issue I saw wrt notifications going bonkers
<shadeslayer> soee_: can you run apt-cache policy muon-updater
<soee_> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7236822/
<shadeslayer> soee_: and logging out / in still spams you with notifications about upgrades?
<soee_> will chek tomorrow :) now i have some work to do
<snele> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/universe/base/muon
<shadeslayer> ok
<snele> it is in :)
<snele> but after these latest updates stuck icon appeared
<snele> as I described in mailing list
<soee_> yes the icon is there all the time :) 
<shadeslayer> ahhhhh
<shadeslayer> no, I was talking about the notification spam issue, I too have a icon in my systray which indicates(?) I have an update, but there aren't any
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> :O
<ScottK> Fix that one for us.
<snele> shadeslayer: yeah that icon
 * shadeslayer is out of date at the moment
<shadeslayer> will upgrade overnight and check tomorrow
<snele> shadeslayer: I described here my findings. hope it helps a little ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-April/008230.html
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We're into final freeze, so please don't wait too long.
<ScottK> Maybe apachelogger will return.
<vHanda> shadeslayer: if only it was reproducible
<valorie> restart on todays updates; so far, so good
<valorie> since I've successfully restarted after todays upgrades, I was checking trusty bugs
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy ktp-common-internals
<valorie> N: Unable to locate package ktp-common-internals
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-common-internals/0.8.0-0ubuntu1 shows all green checks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-12
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1299266] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.8 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299266 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1306890] KDE-Session crashes when configuring positions of multiple monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306890 (by kaefert)
<ghostcube> hmm folks, i upgraded on my normal maschine to 14.04 and it seems  the sources.list isnt back uped by do-release-upgrade process
<valorie> what do you mean, ghostcube?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ghostcube> i just updated by sudo do release upgrade -d from saucy to trusty beta. inside tty2 
<ghostcube> normally i get an soures.list-distupgrade or backup anywhere so i can see what has been inside the sources liste before the release upgrade
<ghostcube> or it just comments old repos
<ghostcube> but i noticed after the upgrade i get a standard trusty sources.list with no backup or comments
<ghostcube> even the system state backup in /var/log/dist-upgrade doesnt contain a backup
<ghostcube> valorie: i get something in main log
<ghostcube> maybe this is related? i will pastebin it
<valorie> ghostcube: you have to do sudo apt-get update first
<valorie> before do-release upgrade
<valorie> always update first
<ghostcube> i did
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> i show you something inside main.log from release upgrade
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/9074749
<ghostcube> everything was updated to the latest available packages from saucy. 
<valorie> I think someone was discussing this earlier, but I thought it was fixed
<valorie> sec and I'll find it....
<ghostcube> ok
<valorie> dang, my scrollback isn't long enough
<valorie> you might try `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> and see if that forces it though successfully
<ghostcube> valorie: hmm the update went well. all dfine except the sources.list was gone
<ghostcube> i have a backup made by myself as always
<ghostcube> just wanted to notice maybe this isnt wanted this way
<valorie> of course not
<valorie> I'm just about to go to bed; not sure how you would file a bug about this
<ghostcube> oh ok
<yofel> please file a bug against update-manager, we don't maintain do-release-upgrade
<valorie> perhaps send a note to Kubuntu-devel list?
<valorie> oops, listen to yofel who knows of which he speaks
<valorie> :-0
<ghostcube> :)
<valorie> niters all
<ghostcube> nite
<yofel> nini valorie :)
<valorie> :-)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ghostcube> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1306936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306936 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade doesnt backup or commit existing sources.list" [Undecided,New]
<ghostcube> is this ok ? or anything i should add?
<ghostcube> heh, apachelogger tested kamoso at home works fine no crash picture ok
<soee> shadeslayer: the notifications spam seems to be fixed, but i just did upgrades through muon and after they were finished i get notification that new upgrades are available :)
<ahoneybun> hello all
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: pretty good 
<ahoneybun> lordievader: it's my girlfriend and I's 4 years together today
<lordievader> Congratulations :)
<ahoneybun> thanks :)
<kdeuser56> yofel: sorry for last time, please say in the future if you do not want to be pinged / have no time
<kdeuser56> guys I am getting a lot of unmet dependencies on trusty only official software sources
<kdeuser56> example:
<kdeuser56>  libkmediaplayer4-dbgsym : Depends: libkmediaplayer4 (= 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.12.97-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kdeuser56> it seems only -dbgsym packages are affected
<kdeuser56> oh does not seem to be kde specific ... lots of other packages are affected as well ... has that something to do with the release soon? are debug packages not built yet ?
<lordievader> kdeuser56: Seems to me like it is the other way around, the dbgsym package wants 4.13 while 4.12.97 is installed.
<kdeuser56> lordievader: yeah, just noticed :D I meant it the other way around
<kdeuser56> lordievader: anyway no newer packages available :-(
<kdeuser56> lordievader: and how to create debug symbols before the package is built? :-)
<lordievader> No idea, I'm not a devel ;)
<seaLne> is anyone else seeing the muon "updates available" icon not going away after updates are installed? happened i think after the icon changed
<ScottK> kdeuser56: I'm guessing you are working off of a mirror that's out of date for regular packages (the dbgsym packages aren't mirrored)
<ScottK> seaLne: Yes.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: which "mirror" is the original?
<ScottK> archive.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> But even that's a mirror, the master archive isn't publicly visible.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: how can I enfore that mirror?
<ScottK> In /etc/apt/sources.list change what source you're using, but I actually don't recommend doing it.  The archive is pretty stable now that we're close to release, so it's unlikely to be a problem again.
<ScottK> Just wait a bit for your mirror to catch up.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: nevermind, I selected main server in muon now
<ScottK> OK.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: okay I selected main server and I am getting updates now, but where is that setting stored?  /etc/apt/sources.list seems unchanged
<ScottK> It could also be in /etc/apt/sources.d (or something like that)
<kdeuser56> ScottK: thanks, found it out, its in  /etc/apt/sources.list. I just did not notice the changed urls
<kdeuser56> ScottK: how much time is left to the release?
<kdeuser56> ScottK: found a last minute bug: muon crashes if you go to "Configure software sources", trigger the drop down and click ok
<kdeuser56> (the dropdown in the mirror selection)
<kdeuser56> if it does not crash the first time, it will do when doing it again
<ScottK> kdeuser56: Release is Thursday, but we probably only have until ~Sunday or Monday to get stuff in.  File a bug on bugs.kde.org.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: Isn't muon stuff kubuntu internal?
<ScottK> No.  It's a KDE project.
<ScottK> We're currently the only user, but Debian plans to take it up as well.
<ScottK> There are derivatives that use it as well.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: yeah, but upstream wont fix it until monday, so it would be sensible to post it on launchpad ... woudln't it be?
<ScottK> No, because the guy that would fix it for us is the upstream guy.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: isn't the developer one of the kubuntu guys?
<ScottK> I think you've found a significant issue.  I think the update icon always being there is probably even more severe.
<ScottK> The original one was, but allee isn't.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: sorry for the duplicate questions, my i/o was so high that the process was blocked and the connection timed out
<ScottK> No problem.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: last message i got was from 20:57
<ScottK> The last thing I said was "[14:57:07] <ScottK> The original one was, but allee isn't."
<kdeuser56> ScottK: did you get the question where I asked if you could reproduce the problem?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Last question I got was isn't the developer one of the Kubuntu guys.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: okay, could you reproduce the crash?
<ScottK> I'm not on a trusty box ATM, so no, but maybe later.
<ScottK> Go ahead and file the bug now though.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: and the update icon issue is from someone else ...
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Multiple users have reported it always shows updates available, even when they aren't.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: I will report the bug within the next hours ... right now apt-get is working so I can't install the debug symbols
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<kdeuser56> ScottK: or I could report it now but some symbols will be missing
<ScottK> No, I'd get the better backtrace first.
<kdeuser56> okay
<kdeuser56> why does plasma-dataengines-addons-dbgsym install kde-wallpapers? I do not need wallpapers to debug my system :-(
<kdeuser56> ScottK: maybe a dependency issue?
<ScottK> Presumably.
<ScottK> Just install it all and remove what you don't want after.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I can poke apol in real life tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I wonder if the pam stuff works
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Excellent.  AFAIK it's kdeuser56's crash on sources.list change and the continuous updates icon that really need attention.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack
<shadeslayer> ScottK: added to the top of my TODO for tomorrow
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: please also report a bug
<shadeslayer> so that I can just point him to the bug report
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yeah I will do, atm my script which blocks apt-get is still running ... how long are you available on irc, so that I can link you the report?
<shadeslayer> another 30 minutes, have to leave for my flight then
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay, then I guess I can write you at 10:00 UTC tomorrow ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you probably won't hear back from me before ~3 CEST btw, which is when I reach the office
<shadeslayer> will commence pokery shortly afterward
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> I just hope he's attending the KTP sprint
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: will you be reachable at 10:00UTC tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> flight lands at 1415 CEST
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: just leave a message here
<shadeslayer> or subscribe me to the bug report
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: rohan AT kde DOT org
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I will ping you and write you a mail with the bug link as soon as I have it
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: just subscribe me to the bug on bugs.kde.org ;)
<shadeslayer> I'll get a email 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333360
<ubottu> KDE bug 333360 in muon "/usr/bin/software-properties-kde crashed when triggering mirror selection and clicking ok quickly" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I guess we won't
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell jose I've requeste al lthe files that give the current kubuntu website
<ovidiu-florin> all I received were a bunch of pictures?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, no "?"
<ovidiu-florin> I can't do the migration like this
<ovidiu-florin> are the canonical sysadmins simply dumb?
<ovidiu-florin> I asked for all that files
<ovidiu-florin> what does all mean to them?
<ovidiu-florin> pictures?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I'm very upset on this matter, can you please help me solve this?
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<jose> ovidiu-florin: you requested a DB dump and I requested the files. The DB dump has been sent to you, and all the files have been put on a tarball and uploaded to my home folder in docs.kubuntu.org
<jose> ovidiu-florin: if you have trouble locating them, create a folder with 775 access and I'll move them over there
<jose> (well, not move, copy)
<jose> sorry I didn't answer immediately, but I was asleep
<jose> hello, BluesKaj :) how's it going?
<jose> Riddell: I'll try to work out the problem, but I'm not pretty sure of what ovidiu exactly wants
<BluesKaj> Hi  jose
<BluesKaj> fine here and you?
<jose> I'm good, just woken up and looks like it's going to be a good day :)
<kdeuser56> anyone familiar with kernel compiling? :-(
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I have access to your home folder on that server
<ovidiu-florin> jose: please open that archive and look in it
<ovidiu-florin> there are only pictures in there
<jose> ovidiu-florin: those are *all* the files that were on the instance, what kind of files were you expecting?
<ovidiu-florin> php files
<ovidiu-florin> not pictures
<ovidiu-florin> the drupal instance
<jose> you mean, the contents of each page?
<ovidiu-florin> no, that's in the DB
<ovidiu-florin> I mean the Drupal instance
<jose> may I ask why you need that?
<ovidiu-florin> to migrate the site 
<jose> we *could* technically get it, but it would have to go through a lot of security checks, and I really find it unpractical to do it
<jose> can't you download drupal and deploy it and link to the DB you have
<jose> also, I thought we were moving to Wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> if we could
<ovidiu-florin> in order to migrate I need access to eighter that drupal instance
<ovidiu-florin> or to a copy of it
<ovidiu-florin> I went for the copy ption
<ovidiu-florin> opion
<ovidiu-florin> option*
<jose> ovidiu-florin: is there a chance we can have a google+ hangout to discuss it?
<ovidiu-florin> The only security problem would be the DB connection details
<ovidiu-florin> jose: now?
<jose> yes, it'd be easier for me
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<jose> (if you want, of course)
<ovidiu-florin> jose: https://plus.google.com/+OvidiuFlorinBogdan/posts
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: hi
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that bug is invalid fwiw :P
<shadeslayer> it should be filed in launchpad
<shadeslayer> against software-properties
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: hi, I wanted to do so, but Scott recommended to file it on kde-bugs :-(
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+filebug
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: could you answer me a little question?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I also might have a patch for that
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: is https://github.com/torvalds/linux what will become 3.15?
<shadeslayer> looks quite alot like the sip destroy on exit bug
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: dunno, I'd hazard a guess at yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: why can't gdb handle the  sip stuff?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I do not know what debug symbols to install ... I wrote a script to install all dbgsym for every installed package and it still prints ?? ... very strange
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1307170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307170 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/software-properties-kde crashed when triggering mirror selection and clicking ok quickly" [Undecided,New]
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: my script revealed a bunch of intersting packaging problems: 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: marble-plugins-dbgsym installs marble-dbg which installs marble 
<shadeslayer> I am not informed enough on sip stuff :)
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: and I don't see a problem marble-dbg installing marble
<shadeslayer> I think it's a recommends, that you could turn off
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: no I do not think it's a recommend, because if I uninstall marble marble-dbg will also be removed
<shadeslayer> I don't see how the plugins-dbg package will be useful without marble
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the situation is the following: by default we do not have marble installed, but marble-plugins
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: now I want to install the -dbgsym for that ... I am not interested in installing marble
<shadeslayer> bbiab, meeting time
<kdeuser56> okay, can we continue, when you are back?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: http://paste.kde.org/pthdgy7os
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: can you try that patch to software-properties-kde
<shadeslayer> and see if you can reproduce the crash
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: meeting time over? yeah wait I'll reboot in a minute
<shadeslayer> not reall
<shadeslayer> multitasking :)
<shadeslayer> *really
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: can we talk about my package questions later?
<shadeslayer> sure
<kdeuser56> thanks
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: could you relink ^^ stupid me
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: the patch
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: http://paste.kde.org/pthdgy7os
<soee_> there is small issue with updates notification, if we run muon and do Check updates and some are found - we have notification. Than if we apply them and it is finished second notification show sup (with info what we have updates)
<shadeslayer> soee_: known issue
<shadeslayer> I'll have a looky with apol today
<soee_> shadeslayer: ok :)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: after applying your patch when going to "configure software sources" muon only updates software sources and return to normal view ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it seems  "configure software sources" turned to a tigger for "apt-get update" 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: had a similar issue after upgrading last time though ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: i have rebooted but the behavior does not change :-(
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what i did: apt-get source software-properties-kde then apt-get build-dep software-properties-kde then applied your patch change into the folder software-properties-kde<version number> and run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yeah, should work I guess
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: but directly modifying /usr/bin/software-properties-kde should work too, right?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: directly reverting your patch in /usr/bin/software-properties-kde makes muon work again
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: with your patch i get the following error when starting muon from command line: 
<kdeuser56>   File "/usr/bin/software-properties-kde", line 55
<kdeuser56>     _ = gettext.gettext
<kdeuser56>                       ^
<kdeuser56> IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level
<shadeslayer> hm
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: please ping me when you have suggestions, otherwise I wont notice it
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: right, thinking
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: it works for me here
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: on trusty fully updated?
<shadeslayer> yep
<kdeuser56> wtf?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: have you restarted muon?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: and when restarting start from another terminal
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yep
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: can you pastebin /usr/bin/software-properties-kde
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/p5pmhwmw8
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: try removing the except and try lines
<shadeslayer> as well as the 'pass' line
<shadeslayer> and re indent sip.setdestroyonexit
<shadeslayer> make sure you're using spaces
<shadeslayer> not tabs
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so only sip.setdestroyonexit(False) should be left of your patch?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yes, and the import sip line
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: works now ... wait trying to get it crashing
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> soee_: oh, do you still have the notification icon?
 * shadeslayer needs to trigger a package update somehow
<shadeslayer> soee_: poke poke
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I have a fix for muon
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you approve if I upload?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: could not trigger a crash until now
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: please keep using it
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: could however trigger crashes when removing your patch
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: oh
<shadeslayer> another pyqt issue then :/
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I'll push the fix to software-properties-kde
<shadeslayer> thanks for reporting
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: why hm? i was not sucessful triggering a crash
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: your patch works no crashes, what issues are you talking about?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that's a good thing, but I'd rather not push such intrusive patches the week before release
<shadeslayer> intrusive because it's a workaround for the actual issue
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I can't however reliably reproduce the issue ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it happens rather spontaneously, sometimes the first time you try sometimes the 5th time
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded
<soee_> shadeslayer: in the systray ?
<shadeslayer> soee_: yeah, nvm, I have a patch
<soee_> ok, tha icon is here for me
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/172744572/muon_2.2.0-0ubuntu2_2.2.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> soee_: ^^
<soee_> shadeslayer: is it already in updates ?
<shadeslayer> soee_: no
<shadeslayer> waiting for approval
<soee_> ok
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: plasma-dataengines-addons-dbgsym installs "plasma-runners-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widget-lancelot kde-wallpapers"
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it obviously install unnecessary stuff I do not need for debugging
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: kde-wallpapers? why? removing them will also remove the debug symbols
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: dbgsym are autogenerated right? where are the scripts? I want to have a look at them
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/software-properties/fix-for-1307170/+merge/215580
<shadeslayer> plz comment
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: that's correct
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: that is the version I could not get working ... 
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yeah, it works fine for me here, not sure why it wouldn't work on your system, but that code is required
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: then I will confirm it works in the hope that it will do ;-)
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: as for your dbg question, plasma-wallpapers-addons depends on kde-wallpapers
<shadeslayer> and the dbg package depends on the plasma-wallpapers-addons
<shadeslayer> and probably the dbgsym package depends on the dbg package
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: no it installs exactly plasma-runners-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widget-lancelot and kde-wallpapers
<shadeslayer> read my reply again
<shadeslayer> there's a dep chain
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I do not want the wallpaper addons either 
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: too late for trusty I'm afraid
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: no problem I can manually edit the dpkg status file so that it works ;-), but could you solve the issue?
<shadeslayer> heh
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: do you agree that is a packaging bug? 
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I'd say that depends might be too strict
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: please report a bug in Debian
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kdeplasma-addons.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;h=84233e03c228aa990655ed6993886128b853c48f;hb=HEAD#l229
<shadeslayer> ^^ same issue in Debian
<kdeuser56>  shadeslayer: I thought dbgsym packages are specific to ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> I don't think this is a dbgsym package issue
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: what does apt-cache depends plasma-dataengines-addons-dbgsym  say
<shadeslayer> my (calculated) guess is that it depends on kdeplasma-addons-dbg
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: your guess is right ^^
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: right, so it's dragged in by kdeplasma-addons-dbg and the dbgsym package probably doesn't directly depend on kde-wallpapers
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: why does the dbgsym depend on kdeplasma-addons-dbg anyway? I thought they could exist independent from -dbg?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: they can be co installed, but not sure if you can uncouple them
<shadeslayer> because dh_shlibs adds the deps IIRC
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: in the wiki says dbg and dbgsym of the same package should conflict ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: does not happen for all packages however ... muon-dbg and muon-dbgsym are coinstallable
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: somehow the whole -dbgsym / -dbg situation seems really messy 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: normally they should both include similar files and should conflict ... 
<shadeslayer> it is weird
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: all that problems with unnecessary stuff being pulled in is true for dbgsym packages that want to install dbg packages
<shadeslayer> you'll need someone who knows more about the dbgsym packages, try #ubuntu-devel
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I will consult with pitti maybe in the next days, he should know that, shoudln't he?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I'd ask generally in #ubuntu-devel
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yeah I will do that ... first try would be to find out why some dbgsym install dbg stuff ...
<apol> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333291
<ubottu> KDE bug 333291 in notifier "Notifier claims updates are available when they are not." [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: thanks for your enormous help! kudos!
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: np
<Quintasan> upgrading to trusty on my machine
<Quintasan> the virtual machines upgraded fine so it should work here too
<Quintasan> Upgrade successful
<soee__> :D
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> more kamoso issues kamoso(11767)/KIPI (loading) KIPI::PluginLoader::init: Plugin  "YouTube" has a SO version ( 0 ) which is different than libkipi ABI version ( 11 ).  Refusing to load.
<vgezer> I just checked the daily iso, but it seems in the second step Turkish characters are seen strange: http://i.imgur.com/d4Kr6di.png
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks for the quick fix on Muon.
<vgezer> can someone reproduce it in another languages?
<Riddell> ook
<Riddell> hi all, what's the craic?
<apachelogger> what's a craic?
<Riddell> yo dudes, what's going down?
<Riddell> that easier to understand?
<apachelogger> reckon
<apachelogger> not that it sounds any better though
<apachelogger> I hear stuff was broken in the muonesque department again
<apachelogger> also I have a mail in my inbox titled "will pam-kwallet work in debian?"
<apachelogger> Riddell: how was the boat thing of yours?
<ScottK> apachelogger: shadeslayer did an upload he claims fixed the muon issue.  Still have software-properties stuffs though.
<Riddell> boat thing was great, got a nice certificate for open canadians
<soee__> guys do you have strange behaviour with batery indicator/applet ?
<apachelogger> I have no idea what it means but sounds neat ^^
<soee__> this is what i have: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/14/batery_monitor.jpeg :D
<apachelogger> this is the new multi dimensional text mode
<apachelogger> it's made for the wicked mind
<apachelogger> soee__: bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> plasma apparently tries to textwrap because the translation is too long
<apachelogger> alas, it does not adjust the actual element size, so qt just mushes the text together I reckon
<soee__> apachelogger: there are 2 separate labels i think
<apachelogger> ah, not that then
<apachelogger> still a plasma bug
<soee__> Battery monitor and Screen brightness
<apachelogger> perhaps one of the two uses too big an icon
<apachelogger> I see there is a screen that appears to be too big
<apachelogger> looks 32x32, while it should be 16x16, so maybe it's a plasmoid bug
<apachelogger> still wouldn't explain why two labels are on top of one another though
<apachelogger> plasma layouting works in mysterious ways some times
<soee__> if i turn off battery minitor all thi sis gone
<apachelogger> soee__: well, file a bug
<apachelogger> I can do bug guessing all day :P
<soee__> ok will test a bit more and report than
<vgezer> apachelogger Riddell what do you think we should do about this?
<vgezer> > I just checked the daily iso, but it seems in the second step Turkish characters are seen strange: http://i.imgur.com/d4Kr6di.png
<apachelogger> it could also be that they are making love to each other
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> kinky plasmoids, that's totally a thing
<apachelogger> vgezer: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu 
<apachelogger> it could be a) ubiquity-kde somehow turning the string into ISO encoding when it should be utf8 b) ubiquity-common doing that c) ubiquity-common reading the string in a bogus way d) the string somehow having been translated such that it either is incorrectly encoded or broken to begin with
<apachelogger> something wrong with the translation seems most likely though, since it is contained to two lines
<apachelogger> (random note: ubiquity is not translated into klingon :'<)
<vgezer> i checked the strings on launchpad, but it seems it is translated correctly and hasn't changed since 2011
<apachelogger> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/tr/193/+translate
<vgezer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1299881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299881 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Strange characters in different locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vgezer> yes, i resent the same string again.
<vgezer> aah this one
<apachelogger> maybe check the po file in the source
<apachelogger> perhaps the export is broken
<vgezer> but this is also new, though.
<apachelogger> vgezer: well, not that new
<vgezer> do you think sending this again can solve it, maybe?
<apachelogger> no
<vgezer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubiquity/trusty/files
<apachelogger> well, I do not have the slightest idea where exactly the pos are for that thing
<vgezer> it redirects me here and there are only three strings in po file :)
<vgezer> ahh ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> it may be in a language pack
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubiquity/trusty/view/head:/debian/real-po/tr.po
<vgezer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubiquity/trusty/view/head:/debian/real-po/tr.po#L1412
<vgezer> haha, at the same time :)
<vgezer> it seems the string is exported correct it seems
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> so one can assume it is also compiled correctly
<apachelogger> which leaves the possible problems in ubiquity's code
<apachelogger> though I fail to see how the best results line woudl be any differently processed from the other ones
<apachelogger> the header I could imagine the s/RELEASE/Kubuntu/ thing perhaps having an encoding problem, but the other line... makes no sense at all
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger is off to bed
<vgezer> i see. i reopened the issue
<vgezer> thanks a lot. let's see. but its too bad that will happen for LTS :/
<vgezer> because it was ok for 13.10
<vgezer> good night.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-06
<ahoneybun> I don't see how you set that color ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what color?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ari-tczew> morning
<lordievader> Hey ari-tczew 
 * Riddell away today and tomorrow, easter trip to see granny
<lordievader> Have fun, Riddell ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<frecel> just had plasma and dolphin crash
<frecel> where would something like that be logged?
<Riddell> frecel: it should bring up a drkonqi crash dialog
<frecel> Riddell: it didn't
<frecel> I'm on Kubuntu 15.04
<Riddell> frecel: it might be in /var/crash in which case you can use ubuntu-bug to send the reports to launchpad (but they need to go to bugs.kde.org to be useful)
<frecel> odd, the only crash report in /var/crash for plasma is from March 31
<snele> Riddell: is KDE Applications 14.12.3 bugfix release going to be available for 14.04? at least in backports ppa?
<snele> is there any plans about that? :)
<snele> this bug pisses me off: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1056769
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1056769 in kdelibs "No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<snele> whenever i start dolphin is spams these mesages and because of that even on ssd dolphin startup is slow 
<ovidiu-florin> how stable is beta 2?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, have a few crashes with konversation and system-settings
<BluesKaj> just the gui , the irc connection stays open
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be getting a new computer at work in the next few days
<ovidiu-florin> and I want a Kubuntu with plasma 5
<ovidiu-florin> I want to ditch Arch
<soee> ovidiu-florin: im using Vivid on my work PC liek 2 months already
<soee> on my laptope even longer
<soee> Someone can test for me one thing in Plasma 5 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, what is it ?
<BluesKaj> soee, you have 5 mins to respond, then I have to go 
<ovidiu-florin> What's this? http://m.imgur.com/j1J9r7o 
<ovidiu-florin__> this is another: https://paste.kde.org/psfzspsxo
<ovidiu-florin__> on a live session
<ovidiu-florin__> ^^
<shadeslayer> what's what
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: it's the driver manager
<shadeslayer> do you have 2 cards?
<shadeslayer> and dat microcode :/
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: the screenshot is from my brother's vivid (installed)
<soee> shadeslayer: no this happend for me on or two times after list refresh
<ovidiu-florin__> laptop, only one video card
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> someone broke something
<ovidiu-florin__> he sees that menu 2 or even 3 times, some times
<ovidiu-florin__> setting anything, does nothing
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> it's all sitter's fault
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: plz file bugs
<ovidiu-florin__> the pastebin is what just happened to me on a live session (vivid)
<shadeslayer> so that I can feed them to the easter bunny
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: I can't right now, I'm o a live session
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: can you help me start a dolphin as root?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin__: If your live session has networking, you certainly can file bugs.
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: how are you starting it
<shadeslayer> and what ScottK said
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: $ kdesudo dolphin
<shadeslayer> mm fun
<shadeslayer> it doesn't want to use the session dbus vars
<shadeslayer> not sure
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: mind filing bugs for both?
<shadeslayer> and plz tag them with 'kubuntu'
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: ok, on which project?
<shadeslayer> for the first, kubuntu-driver-manager I think
<shadeslayer> for the second, I'd recommend kdesudo
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: on launchpad, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> both on launchpad
<ovidiu-florin__> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-driver-manager
<soee> shadeslayer: do you remember the command that add problemresolver option ?
<shadeslayer> just google for it?
<soee> cant find it :)
<shadeslayer> it's  -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true                   
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-driver-manager won't let me report bugs on it
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: wrong place
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: I'd recommend running ubuntu-bug kubuntu-driver-manager
<shadeslayer> would attach useful info for me
<ovidiu-florin__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdesudo/+bug/1440801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440801 in KdeSudo "Cannot start dolphin in Live session of Vivid" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> cool
<genii> Hm
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1440805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440805 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "i can see the driver list multiple times; selecting something has no effect" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> cool, thx
<soee> confirmed it
<shadeslayer> FWIW someone should add a user visible string to /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/detect/cpu-microcode.py 
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/202279638/UbuntuDriversList.txt < no meta info about what it is
<shadeslayer> so hurray
<shadeslayer> I could potentially fallback to package description
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: any solution to open dolphin on live as root right now?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> not a clue
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: how do I check via command line the active video driver?
<ovidiu-florin__> if it's nvidia or nouveau?
<yofel> you'll see that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<frecel> did I ever metion here that my screen goes black when copositing is turned on?
<yofel> just cat the file in konsole
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: it should be listed in the driver manager
<ovidiu-florin__> yofel: can I grep it?
<shadeslayer> the checkbox should be enabled
<yofel> sure, just not sure for what...
<ovidiu-florin__> the driver manager (I assume) it's broken
<yofel> ovidiu-florin__: actually, nvidia should print lots of lines with NVIDIA in them
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: eh?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: why do you think that?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin__: but if you're on live, you should be using nouveau
<shadeslayer> isn't it just the refresh bits that are broken
<ovidiu-florin__> shadeslayer: I'm not sure
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin__: FWIW from your previous screenshots it looks as if it's only the refreshing is broken
<shadeslayer> assuming you're on the live ISO
<shadeslayer> since it checks the correct radio box
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: it's installed 
<shadeslayer> whats installed?
<ovidiu-florin> Not live 
<ovidiu-florin> Vivid 
<shadeslayer> and then you installed the nvidia driver?
<shadeslayer> or have you changed anything on the system post install wrt drivers?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: let me start again
<ovidiu-florin> my brother installed Vivid beta1
<ovidiu-florin> it kept crashing so I recommended him to install the Nvidia driver
<ovidiu-florin> He tried to, and hot that list duplicated
<ovidiu-florin> sometimes even triple
<shadeslayer> :(
<ovidiu-florin> now
<ovidiu-florin> I recommended hom to install it via command line
<ovidiu-florin> so he did: sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<ovidiu-florin> now X freezes when the login prompt is hsown
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: try nvidia-current
<yofel> that's ancient (304)
<ovidiu-florin> he had to go....
<yofel> 340 would be worth a try maybe, that's the current legacy one
<shadeslayer> why is it called current then @_@
<shadeslayer> lies
<shadeslayer> gtg, dinner
<ovidiu-florin> why not the latest?
<yofel> I think it's named after the plan ^^
<yofel> then someone noticed that there's something like unsupported cards for new drivers, so the plan was changed to a ... thing
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Because naming it lagacy would make too much sense :P
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ping
<shadeslayer> a thing!
<shadeslayer> a thing always solves the worlds problems
<yofel> doesn't it? XD
<soee> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> my tasks are piling up
<ovidiu-florin> so I want to finish the site
<ovidiu-florin> ang get it up
<yofel> hm, using thunderbird again after a while is strangely relaxing...
<soee> ovidiu-florin: have you seen my suggestions @ feature ture page icons ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes, I wrote them down
<shadeslayer> ciao
<ovidiu-florin> kdialog is not available anymore in vivid?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it's in kde-baseapps-bin
<ovidiu-florin> package?
<yofel> that is the package
<ovidiu-florin> why is it not installed by default?
<yofel> dunno... what needs it?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: got dropped from kubuntu-desktop as part of the plasma5 switch
<ovidiu-florin> then we offer no alternative to kdialog?
<yofel> does upstream have one?
<ovidiu-florin> Debian?
<ovidiu-florin> or Ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: cool, but doesn't work on Wordpress, because of Batman
<yofel> kde. Although best ask Riddell why he dropped it
<yofel> maybe just because it's qt4, which isn't much of a reason
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where's sitter?
<yofel> usually only online during europe working hours lately
<yofel> just write him a mail
<ovidiu-florin> the gwenview plugin thingy he made is absent in vivid
<BluesKaj> I'm not particularly visually oriented, buit that 15.04 plsama 5 splashscreen sure is boring . Hope there's some optional splshaes available soon 
<BluesKaj> \err splashes 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Make one, start the movement ;)
<ahoneybun> the color sections on the feature tour
<ahoneybun> I added a new screenshot ovidiu-florin
<frecel> ahoneybun: do you know where all the files that khelpcenter displays are stored?
<ahoneybun> yea let me see frecel
<ahoneybun> frecel: are you talking docs wise?
<frecel> ahoneybun: I started working on that spelcheck script it's already up and running, I just have to write exceptions for XML tags
<frecel> yea
<soee_> :)
<ahoneybun> in Plasma 5 it is /usr/share/doc/HTML/$lang
<frecel> I'm going to make a dictionary that is basically an english dictionary that ignores different spelling of words like colour etc.
<soee_> ahoneybun: can you add LO screen in feature tour with breeze icons and maybe use some text without specllhecking ?
<ahoneybun> yea I just need to understand how to use those sections that ovidiu-florin put in 
<ahoneybun> soee_: worried that I will break it even more lol
<soee_> :
<soee_> that i dont know :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> soee_: do you have a white icon in writer?
<soee_> ahoneybun: yes, i also added a comment about it somewhere wen testin it
<ahoneybun> well I clicked the button so it is not to white
 * ahoneybun fixed it \o/
<ahoneybun> soee_: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<soee_> ahoneybun: nice, now if ovidiu-florin fix the icons, this page will be ready i think. We can only verify texts here than
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-07
<frecel> ahoneybun: https://github.com/frecel/DocCheck
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: what don't you like about the icons?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: this is how i see them :) http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/05/snapshot2.png
<soee_> *would liek to see
<ovidiu-florin> so, smaller?
<ovidiu-florin> and with border, but no background
<soee_> yes
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll take care of that this evening
<ovidiu-florin> soee_ ahoneybun please make a list of things that need to be done, what you think needs fixing, except the team page
<ovidiu-florin> so we can send it this weekend
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<soee_> sitter: i think he is off for 2 days
<sitter> oh my
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> calligra packaging is so sad
<sitter> so very very sad
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning lovely people, I'm back from my holidays
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit, how was your holiday?
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Oh thanks for asking, it was very good, children had lots of fun playing on the beach etc...
<lordievader> Beaches are good :)
<soee_> hiho Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Hello how r u ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: can't say im good :/ Like 2 months ago i was sick for 2 weeks, a month ago for 1 week and now again...
<soee> never had such strike
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Viruses, and Flu type stuff ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: yup, now also smoe strange muscle pain
<soee> this is so annoying :)
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Ah, yes I think I that it exotoxins produced post infection like this
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Drink lots, I mean 2 -3 litres of water each day throughout the day, this should help
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I know loads of folks who have been having these viruses, me too infact
<soee> :(
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I hope you feel better soon :-)
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: thanks
<soee> guys, somene english speaking can verify texts here is tehy are ok http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/ ?
<soee> *if they
<soee> and maybe suggest some modifications ?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: in feature tour page, i would increase space above and under images + ~20px
<soee> ovidiu-florin: we can make it same as top and bottom padding of those ections
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I will take a look at that link for you..
<valorie> soee: I would love to cut down the text on the feature-tour page, but it's 3am and i'm heading to bed
<valorie> about half the words could be cut
<soee> valorie: cut all ?
<soee> valorie: ok, have a good night
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: would be cool
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: OK I'll take a look
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: Nite
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: hello
<sitter> yo
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1440805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440805 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "i can see the driver list multiple times; selecting something has no effect" [High,Confirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> Is that your doing? 
<sitter> maybe
<sitter> driver is shadeslayer's thing
<ovidiu-florin> He pointed at you
<sitter> shadeslayer: what gives
<shadeslayer> What 
<shadeslayer> I said I'd look at it?
<shadeslayer> If I pointed at sitter , my bad
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: ah, it was meant as a joke :P
<shadeslayer> Whenever I make absolute statements, they're usually meant as a joke
<shadeslayer> *a wild sock appears*
 * ahoneybun wishes khelpcenter had a webview
<sitter> ScottK, Riddell: calligra dep fix waiting for approval in vivid
<sitter> ahoneybun: what do you mean?
<ahoneybun> sitter: like the widget "Web browser" so you can see all the pretty elements of the userbase wiki
<ahoneybun> also QtWebKit module is missing
<sitter> khelpcenter renders through khtml... the reason it doesn't look like on userbase is because it uses an html export that aligns with the theming of the rest of the documentation
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I have some edits for the features page, how would you like me to provide them ? 
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: send to ovidiu-florin or put them on his trello task list
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: OK No probs
<ovidiu-florin> Awesome, more stuff to do 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> ovidiu-florin: we need to modify list styles a bit, if you look here http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/support/ the list item dots are rendered near image
<soee> ovidiu-florin: also there are some contents where text does not align images properly
<ovidiu-florin> On the support page the issue is with the image not the list 
<soee> ovidiu-florin: the images (or their container) in conent should be floated to left or right, and have also set margins (left or right) and bottom
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345939
<ubottu> KDE bug 345939 in general "Right Click on nick to ignore causes konversation to crash" [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<darthanubis> The konversation develipoers said I should bring this to the attention of my distro devels?
<ovidiu-florin> How is that distro related? 
<ovidiu-florin> Unless there are missing dependencies 
<ovidiu-florin> Which were not marked as such 
<Sho_> rdieter (fedora) thinks it's happening due to mixing qt4/5 in the phonon/phonon-vlc stuff
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, ignore just doesn't work on the dev version here
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345956
<ubottu> KDE bug 345956 in encryption "on ssl znc connection attempt" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Sho_> BluesKaj: Can you tell me more?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: they need the alignright class 
<ovidiu-florin> Or alignleft 
<BluesKaj> Sho_, the ignored nick doesn't appear in the ignore list 
<Sho_> BluesKaj: works fine here
<Sho_> BluesKaj: can you give exact steps?
<ovidiu-florin> darthanubis: how are those distro related? 
<darthanubis> just relaying the message
<darthanubis> if I knew, I'd probably be able to fix it myself
<darthanubis> unfortunately, my skill set only allows me to be a beta tester, at best, at worst, just a guy konversation fails on
<BluesKaj> Sho_, right click on the nick either in the  chat text or the nicklist choose ignore in the dialog , then check ignore in settings>configure konversation
<Sho_> BluesKaj: That's what I did and it showed up in the dialog fine here
<Sho_> BluesKaj: But I opened the dialog after ignoring
<Sho_> BluesKaj: do you have it open *while* ignoring?
<BluesKaj> have what open ?
<Sho_> BluesKaj: the config dialog
<BluesKaj> you have to 
<ovidiu-florin> darthanubis: run ksycoca 
<BluesKaj> how else do choose?
<BluesKaj> to choose
<Sho_> BluesKaj: in the context menu ...?
<ovidiu-florin> Do you have it? 
<BluesKaj> okj sorry I meant the context menu/dialog'
<darthanubis> so systemsettings kept crashing which hitting multimedia to change sound backends. I purged all phono-vlc backends, and now plasma itself has dumped and not restarted yet
<Sho_> BluesKaj: Here's my steps: 1. right-click some nick here in the nicklist, 2. click ignore, 3. click settings, 4. click configure konversation, 5. check ignore -> nick is there
<Sho_> BluesKaj: So i'm asking whether you do 4. before 1.
<Sho_> because that's the only diff i can think of
<darthanubis> ksycoca: command not found
<BluesKaj> Ido it in the same sequence as you did Sho_
<Sho_> BluesKaj: Ok, not sure then ... I run current git instead of 1.6-beta1, but I don't think we made any changed to ignoring since the beta
<Sho_> BluesKaj: maybe try a different nick and see if it happens with all of them or not
<BluesKaj> Sho_, Version 1.6-beta1 here as well
<BluesKaj> Sho_, it's the same with other nicks, no ignored nicks in the list
<Sho_> very strange
<Sho_> works just fine here
<Sho_> maybe we did fix something since the beta
<BluesKaj> I also have a weird thing with chat text notification in just one chat (kubuntu-offtopic) where the text on the chat tab doesn't change colour when an entry is typed into the chat text..this only happens on kubuntu-offtopic , all the others work
<BluesKaj> doh, the "enable notification" in the tab context menu wasn't checked
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on plasma5 atm ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes
<ovidiu-florin> darthanubis: what version of kubuntu are you running on? 
<soee> BluesKaj: can you open Amarok (systray icon should be visible) and check if you can rightclick on that systray icon and play/stop track ?
<soee> stop seems to work, but i cant start playing track
<BluesKaj> soee, play works , but pause takes about 2 secs to work
<soee> BluesKaj: maybe you have timeoout set to stop track in settings
<soee> strange though play doesnt work for me 
<soee> but im testing it on radio sstations
<BluesKaj> soee, it won't quit from the systray tho 
<soee> but with track also doesnt work
<BluesKaj> I don't even use amarok > I prefer vlc
<soee> ;o
<soee> in 15 min https://plus.google.com/events/ct0mjo7bqfn98g9f3kavpcbl4sg
<yofel> ovidiu-florin, darthanubis: it's called kbuildsycoca5
<yofel> (or 4)
<sitter> sddm branch was like 5 uplodas out of date :'<
 * sitter out
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I suspected that's what it reffered to
<ovidiu-florin> but wasn't sure
<ovidiu-florin> soee: uuuuuuuu
<soee> ovidiu-florin: what hapend ?
<ovidiu-florin> Ubuntu on air
<ovidiu-florin> Are you presenting??
<soee> no not me :)
<soee> maybe someday :D
<ovidiu-florin> soee: hangouts live is broken in chromium
<soee> ?
<ovidiu-florin> it complains that my browser doesn't recognize any of the available video formats
<ovidiu-florin> which is utter crap
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the message you told me: "message saying "please come and join us in #kubuntu-devel to help out" to team page" should be on the Contribute page
<ovidiu-florin> not on the team page
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Hi I almost finish the review of Feature Tour, with notes for what I think might be useful text
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: I will try to finish tomorrow, and get the ODT Doc to you 
<Sick_Rimmit> Going home for today
<Sick_Rimmit> See you all
<ovidiu-florin> see you soon Sick_Rimmit
 * Sick_Rimmit Out!
<darthanubis> ovidiu-florin: 15.04
<ovidiu-florin> darthanubis: run kbuildsycoca4 and 5
<ovidiu-florin> do they work?
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: pog
<Quintasan> pong*
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: where's Pawel? 
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I think he still didn't get back from holiday break.
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I think I asked him to subscribe to the mailing list, didn't he do that?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: no idea
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> I'll poke him when he's back.
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: poke him for some feedback on the site
<ovidiu-florin> leave the feedback on trello
<ovidiu-florin> Possible issue on Vivid: If I open 1 file (in kate) from dolphin and then open another one from dolphin, Dolphin feezes, untill I close Kate
<ovidiu-florin> can someone replicate?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I already told you on trello
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> just checking
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: should I add text about dolpin? seems I break it everytime I edit it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I put in the application for my passport
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Just don't save using the visual editor
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: funny as I was in the text editor
<ovidiu-florin> weird
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I might have moved over to the visual to look at something
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: did I break anything this time?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: "Location, a built-in Terminal and many others"
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: and remove the +10 from the script on the top, please
<ahoneybun> done ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> seems ok
<ahoneybun> cool
<soee> ovidiu-florin: nice work on feature tour icons, one last thing: add horizontal space like 15-20px between them
<ovidiu-florin> soee: but, but, but..... they look awesome like this
<ovidiu-florin> if I add more space they will look like teeth with room to spare between them
<xennex81> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour i think the spacing on the entire site can be improved but those 5 icons are really well done.
<soee> xennex81: this is old page
<xennex81> ah
<xennex81> what is the new one again?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer can you help me with some Qt/KDE code?
<xennex81> kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk right
<xennex81> good luck with it
<yofel> hm, how about removing the border radius on the icon border? (or maybe using 1 or 2 px?)
<xennex81> how can I most easily learn how to debug the plasma4-desktop application or component that runs in kde4? something is hogging my resources. Must I deal with KDE folk directly?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: leave your sugestion in a trello card please
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: https://trello.com/b/3Fo1KXoN/kubuntu-promotion
<yofel> ack
<xennex81> empty slogans. hm..
<yofel> hm?
<frecel> ahoneybun: hi
<soee> frecel: you work @night ? :)
<frecel> soee:  I live in Canada so I just got home from work
<soee> aa :D
<frecel> soee: are you on 15.04 by any chance?
<soee> frecel: yeah, since 4 months :)
<frecel> soee: is compositing working for you? When I turn compositing on my screen goes black and all I see is the mouse
<frecel> It's definitely Kwins fault because if I switch TTYs and kill Kwin  everything seems to run ok
<frecel> except for the missing window manager part of course
<soee> frecel: yes it works, im using OpenGL 3.1 and GLX
<frecel> what graphics card do you use?
<soee> i have laptop with 2 gpus, but as atm. nvidia-prime does not work with sddm, my machine uses intel
<frecel> that would explain some of the issues I'm having
<soee> why ?
<darthanubis> has anyone tried using EGL?
<ahoneybun> frecel: hello
<soee> darthanubis: not me, it desn't work i think
<darthanubis> it works
<frecel> ahoneybun: https://github.com/frecel/DocCheck
<ahoneybun> awesomeness
 * ahoneybun runs
<ahoneybun> frecel: this is the log it gave me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10767889/
<ahoneybun> very cool
<valorie> I wanted to report here that Konvi crashed due to missing/old dependencies - and reported about it, which is a bit strange: cgmanager, initscripts, libcgmanager0, libkmod2, sysv-rc, sysvinit-utils
<valorie> it said in the popup
<valorie> I was attempting to report a visual bug in update-manager when Apport crashed - I was able to report that successfully: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1441357
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1441357 not found
<valorie> sorry, ubottu, it registered as a private bug report for some reason
<frecel> ahoneybun: I couldn't find a good technical dictionary that has strings like tar.bz2 in it so what I'm currently using is en-US dictionary from  Firefox and manually add more words every time I find something
<ahoneybun> frecel: sounds like lots of work, thank you 
<ahoneybun> hard to find the meaning of .tar or .zip in the dictionary lol
<frecel> ahoneybun: Actually even though this is a lot of work I find it oddly relaxing. After a stressful day at work it's kind of nice to come home and just parse text haha
<ahoneybun> XD 
<frecel> ahoneybun: do you know if there is a full list of kde projects somewhere?
<ahoneybun> frecel: community wise: http://kde-apps.org/
<ahoneybun> https://www.kde.org/applications/
<frecel> ahoneybun: sweet, I'll add that to the dictionary today
<ahoneybun> cool
<frecel> I'm using the same backeng for spellcheck as Firefox and Open/LibreOffice, it's actually a much more clever system than I thought
<ahoneybun> awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-08
<Peace-vivid> i am testing kubuntu 
<Peace-vivid> and :
<Peace-vivid> dolphin freeze when i open a file with kate
<Peace-vivid> energy saving stuff doesn't work i mean i can't ge my monitor always turn on even putting 99 minutes
<Peace-vivid> i have seen a lots of crash of plasma 
<Peace-vivid> :D it's a disaster 
<Peace-vivid> plasma 5 it's not ready 
<xennex81> i would agree that plasma5 is nowhere near ready, from what I've seen
<xennex81> after upgrade (live upgrade) to 15.04, kde wouldn't even log me out, and logging in takes very long
<xennex81> it's worthless to me at present. Themes also don't work well, by default you cannot select Air with good panel (taskbar) look, and Breeze Dark wouldn't even apply. Icon theme takes a restart (or logout/login) to register or make it through. I get half my icons then in the old theme, half in the new. All weird.
<xennex81> most window decoration themes are too transparent to even be useful because the window behind always shines through and makes text hardly readable.
<xennex81> at least everything to do with oxygen and the like
<xennex81> transparency is a killer here and not a good one
<xennex81> they are pushing it with the default configuration and nothing else, but that's not KDE
<xennex81> the change to SDDM in itself is questionable
<xennex81> when the old configuration was not even up to par yet, too many changes too fast
<Peace-vivid> i dunno but for me another release with kde4 would be better 
<Peace-vivid> this kubuntu would be like the old ages kde4.0 disaster release
<Peace-vivid> maybe a little better
<Peace-vivid> kde4 was very terrible with 0 release 
<valorie> hmmm, I have breeze dark
<valorie> dolphin doesn't freeze when it starts a file with Kate
<valorie> and no plasma crashes
<valorie> but I have a fresh install
<valorie> I had the first crash today for weeks
<valorie> and that was apport, nothing to do with plasma 
<sitter> Riddell, ScottK: konversation 1.6 final on its way to the queue
<soee> ;o
<xennex81> i don't know, I think the upgrade should be similar to the fresh install, but the alpha 2 fresh install did not have those issues at least not the login/logout issues for me
<xennex81> and hi val
<xennex81> but at present i am seriously thinking of just debugging the plasma-desktop issues myself
<xennex81> that i have
<xennex81> just dedicate a few weeks to reading its source and starting to see what's wrong or what could be wrong
<xennex81> profiling etc.
<xennex81> that is, after all, the beautiful thing of open source ;-).
<xennex81> but I don't even have KDE installed right now, I'm in Ubuntu GNOME
<xennex81> trying to see how it compares
<xennex81> and the customizability is great, it is just impossible to find at first
<soee> oh you dont know what is good :D
<soee> xennex81: if you want to dig into plasma, you will get  help at #plasma
<xennex81> right thanks
<xennex81> there is just a resource hog inside that process that kills my fun in kde4/kubuntu 14.10
<xennex81> plasma5 is now blazing fast in comparison
<Peace-vivid> valorie: i did a fresh install new user but i got crashes
<xennex81> but I still don't know yet if it has to do with SDDM/Lightdm or not at all...
<soee> true, and hey this week Plasma 5.3 beta will be released :)
<xennex81> so kde4/kubuntu 14.10 boots up real fast I'm in the system within a minute easily, but it slows down after a few minutes and in the end it is so unresponsive that i can't use it anymore
<soee> oh wait, tars this week, beta next
<xennex81> right
<Peace-vivid> valorie: try this , go in the home directory , then try to open bashrc file with kate
<xennex81> i think it works for her, but there may be anomalies due to whatever? GPU drivers?
<soee> well vivid migt be slower when booting, dunno how much it is related to switch to systemd
<xennex81> not sure... at all.
<Peace-vivid> xennex81: could you try this too ?
<xennex81> so many changes makes it hard to single out the causes for any user
<Peace-vivid> try this , go in the home directory , then try to open bashrc file with kate xennex81
<xennex81> i don't have kubuntu installed right now
<xennex81> maybe in a few days again
<Peace-vivid> oh
<xennex81> i am just bitching about in Gnome :P
<Peace-vivid> io have kubuntu 15.04 and kubuntu 14.04
<xennex81> to get a better grasp of the Ubuntu ecosystem/phletora
<Peace-vivid> :D
<soee> Peace-vivid: opens fine for me
<xennex81> i guess
<xennex81> but the annoyance that has been there for a while is:
<Peace-vivid> soee: open righ t, then try to work now on dolphin 
<soee> but mu .bashrc is a symlink to file in my cloud server
<Peace-vivid> soee: it should be freezed 
<soee> Peace-vivid: works fine
<xennex81> "open folder" in firefox opens up in either wine-browser or in gwenview-explorer
<xennex81> but not in dolphin
<Peace-vivid> soee: have you tried to enter in another folder ?
<xennex81> i have seen a report about that before, months ago
<soee> Peace-vivid: yes, i can navigate, view files, show hidden etc etc
<Peace-vivid> xennex81: that shoudl be easy to fix
<xennex81> i know, i guess
<xennex81> but if its the default that it don't work
<xennex81> that's very annoying for a regular or new or even experienced user
<xennex81> because it means you need to spend time fixing small things
<Peace-vivid> soee: damn why i have this shit then http://i.imgur.com/bLhyqUu.png
<xennex81> and there can be many
<xennex81> you said kate uses dolphin to open a file right
<xennex81> and it locks or anything
<Peace-vivid> xennex81: no
<soee> Peace-vivid: i have no idea tbh. try starting dolphin from konsole and see if it outputs some data
<Peace-vivid> xennex81: dolphin => select a text file => right click => open with kate => back to dolphin => dolphin freezed
<xennex81> dolphin tries to open Kate on a file?
<xennex81> ok
<xennex81> back to dolphin means: close Kate, or alt-tab?
<Peace-vivid> do not close anythging 
<Peace-vivid> just switch app
<xennex81> right
<xennex81> clear
<xennex81> sounds perhaps like a permission thing to me, but not sure of course
<Peace-vivid> xennex81: it's not permission
<Peace-vivid> xennex81:  soee look at this http://i.imgur.com/ZeeqWRi.png
<soee> Peace-vivid: what if you disable samba 
<soee> those locations that use it
<Peace-vivid> mm i guess i have not samba 
<Peace-vivid> let me check 
<Peace-vivid> infact no samba installed
<xennex81> lol i could install kate and see what it does with nautilus, but I don't think that will help :P
<Peace-vivid> i will try to install then 
<soee> also check if you might have some extra services enabled in dolphin that might cause it
<xennex81> nah don't worry
<soee> but it happens only when kate is running ?
<Peace-vivid> yes
<xennex81> i would see if there is anything other, different file types, etcetera
<xennex81> it would be weird if it was singled out to just kate right?
<xennex81> what about another editor?
<Peace-vivid> after close kate i got this 
<Peace-vivid> wait for upload
<xennex81> the key to chaining into kate can't be all that special, even if its a homeborn kde app
<Peace-vivid> http://i.imgur.com/Js8vsow.png
<soee> Peace-vivid: some not so ogn bug report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> Peace-vivid: read the last bug comment what it fixes
<Peace-vivid> soee: mm try the solutiion 
<xennex81> i've had issues before in plasma5 that a regular app would not start
<xennex81> that i started using alt-F2
<xennex81> at one point I could not open a Konsole that way, I believe
<xennex81> exactly the same right? Peace-vivid
<soee> but this shoudl work in BEta 2 as it uses 5.2.2
<soee> Peace-vivid: are you running Vivid with latest updates ?
<Peace-vivid> soee: i guess so 
<Peace-vivid> i did  my wonderfull alias yesterday 
<Peace-vivid> i just did u ; g -y and i got   sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<xennex81> so dolphin hangs because it wants to display the error message "cannot open /usr/bin/kate"
<Peace-vivid> yes
<xennex81> and the -b flag to kate would not stall it because it goes into daemon mode or something
<xennex81> or background
<xennex81> i don't know
<Peace-vivid> in backgroud i tried to remove -b 
<Peace-vivid> and it at least doesn't hangs
<xennex81> oh, to remove it
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> right, so same thing exactly?
<xennex81> the patch changed Kate
<xennex81> not dolphin (weird place to fix it then...)
<Peace-vivid> i guess i solved my problem soee thank you for diggin out the solution
<soee> Peace-vivid: cool :)
<xennex81> easy patch too :P
<xennex81> i am still not too happy about using git myself
<xennex81> it is or seems to extremely complicated
<xennex81> just working in another branch has its score of difficulties
<soee> git ? :)
<xennex81> yeah
<xennex81> how to you branch and then selectively add or commit the changes when you merge?
<xennex81> i still don't know
<soee> oh well i wont argue as i m using it since i started versioning code and dont know alternatives :)
<xennex81> i can go into a branch, then do a git stash (or git stash -u I guess)
<xennex81> then checkout that stash into the branch
<xennex81> selectively
<xennex81> then drop the stash for the remainder
<xennex81> and then merge that I guess
<xennex81> but I haven't done it very well yet, I'm still learning
<xennex81> i only used SVN momentarily back in the day
<xennex81> but it uses absolute copies of branches, which feels safe
<xennex81> real copies
<Peace-> xennex81: i use git with dolphin :D
<sitter> that sounds awfully complicated regardless of what you want to do :P
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> it may very well be :P
<xennex81> when i change something i want to work in a fresh directory
<xennex81> that's the definition of a branch mostly
<xennex81> but git only has a working directory
<xennex81> so you branch and you checkout and then the working directory is your branch
<xennex81> feels unsafe, but okay, but still...
<xennex81> your safety depends on knowing how not to ruin things :P
<xennex81> that is git to me :)
<xennex81> i learned that you also need a rebase option to pull or you get in trouble with merges
<sitter> git doesn't really have a directory at all. git has commit objects that contain stuff and when put together they form the repo content
<xennex81> i have often had a rebase followed by a pull and the pull adds all of the commits of the remote (origin) to the stack that is already there
<xennex81> so then suddenly I have not 20 commits (for example) but 40
<xennex81> which cannot be applied all, because they conflict
<sitter> Oo
<xennex81> and the only way I have been able to go aroudn that is to use push -f or push origin +master
<sitter> Oo
<xennex81> haha yeah
<soee> sitter: your eyes ... :D
<sitter> I think you should read a guid to merge and rebase :P
<xennex81> i ahve
<xennex81> i have
<xennex81> although
<xennex81> not all yet
<xennex81> there is a very good guide somewhere
<xennex81> i have been printing it
<xennex81> but it says very very very little on merges
<xennex81> maybe because it should already be clear, I skipped a part
<xennex81> anyway I am just learning and experimenting
<xennex81> i can't print at this point, printer driver not installed etc
<xennex81> i use git log --oneline a lot now
<xennex81> and git log --stats
<xennex81> but git does have a working directory, it just changes the structure of the visible directory(ies) to whatever you have checked out
<xennex81> which means constantly moving and deleting and adding files
<xennex81> or perhaps I don't know
<xennex81> let's say it maintains a working directory
<xennex81> can you reproduce that working directory when you just have the .git directory? Of course, should be possible with checkout?
<xennex81> but i like pushing the stash and then doing checkout -p
<xennex81> checkout -p stash i think
<xennex81> i really like reviewing my changes
<xennex81> before commit.......................
<Riddell> tsdgeos: about distro ended up in kinfocenter for kinfocenter
<tsdgeos> ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee_> konversation update landed in vivd :)
<Riddell> sitter: plasma-sdk is likely to come to plasma 5.3, is it on the todo list fo CIing?
<sitter> never heared of it
 * sitter thinks people should announce changes like moving into a release scope and porting on the release team list
<sitter> Riddell: I'll take a look once I am done breaking the volume applet
<sitter> Riddell: also I am not sure I am confident with moving it into plasma 5.3, might be better to have it do a standalone release allowing for faster iteration and then move into 5.4
<Peace-> soee: :) i did my job   look at the minimize maximize close buttons :D http://i.imgur.com/Jb6nwqL.png
<soee> Peace-: now close button is most important on whole desktop :D as it is biggest one
<sitter> yofel: you'll be happy to hear that I just wrote a lint test to make sure CI'd builds have a Vcs-Browser and Vcs-Git|Bzr set ;)
<ovidiu-florin> is kubuntu-backports ppa still valid?
<ovidiu-florin> does it provide KF5? os just KDE SC 4?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: kubuntu-ppa/backports is the PPA, it provides backports to the more recently released version of kubuntu which 14.10 KDE SC 4
<Riddell> but it will provide backports of Plasma 5 for vivid once that's out
<ovidiu-florin> we're starting to get adoption of KDevelop and other KDE applications at work
<ovidiu-florin> and of course everybody wants the latest
<ovidiu-florin> but they are mostly using Ubuntu LTS
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm looking for which ppa do they need to get the latest KDE on the latest Ubuntu LTS syste
<Riddell> mm, lts is stable and doesn't tend to get updates
<ovidiu-florin> they won't run Plasma
<ovidiu-florin> ever IMO
<ovidiu-florin> they just need the applications,
<ovidiu-florin> so no kwin, no plasma, nothing else
<ovidiu-florin> just apps and their depencencies
<ovidiu-florin> so is kubuntu-ppa/backports what I'm looking for?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep, it has KDE SC 4.14.2 in it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I see in backports I still have KDevelop 4.7.0
<ovidiu-florin> KDevelop 4.7.1 was release almost 2 months abo
<ovidiu-florin> if not more
<ovidiu-florin> released
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right nobody is doing those backports currently, it needs more person-power
<soee> we need good kubuntu promoton to get more users willing to help :)
<Riddell> maybe xennex81 wants to become an elite packager and do more backports :)
<xennex81> huh, what? :P
<xennex81> haha
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: do you want to package KDevelop 4.7.1?
<xennex81> you mean backports from a newer version of Kubuntu to an older?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I thought the packaging process was automatic. Isn't it?
<xennex81> I don't know I don't have the stability yet
<xennex81> to do anything fancy
<Riddell> xennex81: stability of what?
<xennex81> personal life
<soee> shouldnt we support current and LTS ?
<soee> (with packages)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: alas not yet
<Riddell> soee: ideally yet, but person-power is lacking
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why not yet?
<xennex81> personally I think I will be sticking to 14.10 versions and the like, I like that for some reason. But I also wanted to install a Ubuntu Server thing and then KDE on it.
<xennex81> I never got that far though because I couldn't get any wifi going in Ubuntu Server back then (few months ago)
<xennex81> so perhaps if I am better settled and know a bit more about everything I might take up something like that, don't know yet
<xennex81> it would then center on the .10 versions
<xennex81> i seriously want to debug plasma-desktop on 14.10 :P
<xennex81> maybe next month
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why not yet?
<xennex81> i still hate the Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Linux ecosystem though in some way but I just couldn't stand staying with Windows.
<xennex81> nothing to do, and not a good platform for coding and experimenting
<xennex81> I feel the Linux brand should disappear and be replaced by Ubuntu/Debian ;-).
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: did you know you can't find the word "linux" on the Ubuntu.com website?
<xennex81> right :) :)
<xennex81> very good :D
<ovidiu-florin> we're proud of our heritige
<xennex81> I've always been with Debian, as long as I can count :p at least since I first managed a home server
<xennex81> when cable internet was new
<xennex81> i'm really dying to get some work done, to contribute somewhere in some way...
<xennex81> quite literally a bit because my own projects have disappeared on me it seems
<xennex81> don't know
<xennex81> perhaps in two days I will install a full fresh 15.04 again
<xennex81> my skill lies mostly with Java and PHP, if I still have any skill...
<xennex81> and nowadays Bash lol
<xennex81> trying to make everything or most of it Dash compatible, as per the great Steve Riley :p.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: packaging isn't automatic because while harald's stuff can scoop in the latest from git that's different from scooping in the latest from tars
<soee> oh interesting, notifcations stared to show up where they should
<soee> system should't install any packages that are useless for me, like some packages related to radeon :(
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I fail to see how that's different
<ovidiu-florin> OMG hte feedback....
<ovidiu-florin> you people like to type
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you please take care of the text/content feedback?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take care of the visual, and technical
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell me and jose are planning to put the site on a Canonical server. So I'm confirming that
<ovidiu-florin> the Download page needs a complete redesign
<ovidiu-florin> as do other pages
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> frecel: want to become an elite kubuntu packager?
<frecel> Riddell: it's hard to say no when the title includes the word "elite" ahaha
<Riddell> frecel: all kubuntu packagers are elite
<Riddell> and good looking
<Riddell> by packaging for kubuntu you become elite and good looking
<frecel> I'm sold, how do I get started?
<Riddell> frecel: I can give you a tutorial if you are free for an hour or two
<Riddell> there's also lots of guides to read
<Riddell> and well practice is the main way :)
<frecel> actually you just caught me home because I'm an a lunch break
<frecel> I have to go back to work in 10 minutes
<Riddell> once your siesta is done? :)
<Riddell> I know you canadians love your siestas
<frecel> When I work, I work hard, when I rest, I rest properly
<frecel> Riddell: Can you pm me links to the stuff I need to read, I have made some deb packages before but it's been a while so it won't hurt to refresh my memory
<frecel> anyways I gotta run back to work, ttyl
<Riddell> frecel: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ but ignore the UDD stuff that's just confusing
<Riddell> frecel: https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging is a quick intro
<Riddell> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ probably more involved
<Riddell> and to test it out you could try backporting kdevelop to 14.10 and 14.04
<Riddell> or you could try packaging the new digikam
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'll get to it.
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
 * Riddell high fives ahoneybun and ovidiu-florin 
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: whos feedback should I follow? VDG?
<ovidiu-florin> which ever talks about text or images content, and not the website arancement or functionality
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> ok let me check the thread
 * ahoneybun high fives Riddell bac
<ahoneybun> *back
 * ovidiu-florin does a three way high five
<ahoneybun> XD
<ovidiu-florin> 4, including soee
<ahoneybun> yes
 * yofel hugs everyone
<yofel> you're awesome XD
<Riddell> :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: On the features page, several of the images could be cropped or slimmed down a bit; another trick might be overlaying the text on top of visually uninteresting (white-space) portions of the screenshots - maybe having a bit of background under the text overlay to ensure legibility. 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the ideea is good, but we can't do that only for a few images
<ovidiu-florin> we should do that for all, or none
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the IM is KDE Telepathy right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<Riddell> although the name doesn't tend to be used in UI
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I guess the devs don't think another random brand is useful and want it to just be "IM"
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I could preview like images for the screenshots, use less space
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/WF0h2es
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure I get it
<ahoneybun> oh
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1400730 is verified if you're in a useful mood (the security dudes asked it to be done as they want to update it)
<ubottu> bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400730
<jose> ovidiu-florin, Riddell: just to confirm, we're hosting @ Canonical's and I'll file tickets and get everything moving once the final version is all ready
<jose> they're just waiting for us
<Riddell> jose: there's only 2 weeks until release, and I guess release time is busy for sysadmins, maybe it's best to start that process now?
<jose> Riddell: I'd need to have the site and exports and everything as it'll be on their servers with me to start the process
<jose> but elmo's aware
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so maybe best to process the current load of feedback then get it moved to canonical?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: that was the plan
<Riddell> great
<ovidiu-florin> as I mentioned in my email
<jose> perfect
<jose> I'm ready when you guys are. if I'm not that responsive, I've gone to university, but I can always respond to Hangouts or email.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: around?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I made some changes to the text on the homepage
<ahoneybun> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: remove break line from first line
<ovidiu-florin> "reviewboard.movidius.com/reviews/"
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> " worldwide community of"
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> I changed the homepage a bit
<ahoneybun> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I think the break is needed
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why?
<ahoneybun> spaces out the paragraphs
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: someone made a comment about the linux icon being old so I found this one http://imgur.com/IV3PjAD
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you think about the picture?
<ovidiu-florin> personally I don't like the font
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the paragraph alingment is aligned by visual elements
<ovidiu-florin> not line breaks
<ahoneybun> it does not seem to work
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ovidiu-florin> you're removing the wrong break line
<ovidiu-florin> not the space between the paragrapsh
<ovidiu-florin> the " worldwide community of" and "developers,testers..." should be on the same line
<ahoneybun> fixed ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> may I edit?
<ovidiu-florin> yes, now it's fixed
<ahoneybun> yea I need to go fax something
<ahoneybun> brb
<ovidiu-florin> fax?
<ovidiu-florin> where and who do I have to ping to get my userbase translator account?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what changed? what picture?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: take a look, adding the contribute menu item is too much
<ovidiu-florin> one or 2 items have to go
<ovidiu-florin> the new linux picture that ahoneybun proposed
<ovidiu-florin> shall I copy the link here again?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/IV3PjAD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I think it looks fine
<xennex81> "Kubuntu is a way to use your computer that does not break away from the ideal of being around friends."
<xennex81> what do you think? :P
<xennex81> .
<ovidiu-florin> what online tool can I use to make a pool that poeple can vote on?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: doodle also has a voting option
<ovidiu-florin> not just schedule
<Riddell> yep
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what does "Additional ifneedbe answer for busy participants." mean?
<ovidiu-florin> found it: Yes-No-Ifneedbe Poll: In a basic poll, the people you invite can only respond “Yes” or “No.”  This option adds a third possible response, “If need be,” to give you more detailed information on participants’ availability and flexibility.
<Riddell> it's a "maybe" option
<ovidiu-florin> http://doodle.com/vnd3bm7tq8tqxfsc
<ovidiu-florin> all read the description before you vote
 * Riddell snoozes
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^^
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ^^^
<shadeslayer> I'm too tired
<shadeslayer> Tomorrow
<valorie> ah, peace is away, but opening ~/.bashrc works without a hitch
<valorie> oops, not enough time this afternoon -- bbl
<soee> valorie: he fixed it
<soee> this was known bug, and fixed in 5.2.2 i think
 * soee taking a bath
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-09
<valorie> soee: super
<ahoneybun> is here
<valorie> doodle done
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like someone got it already.
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<xennex81> morning (has spoken)
 * sitter wonders if kubuntu notification helper should be a plasmoid instead of a kded
<Riddell> possiblemente
<sitter> Riddell: oh thanks for sdk copyright
<sitter> Riddell: and btw, what do I do with the about-distro repo now?
<sitter> add a readme pointing to kinfocenter or is there something else we'd do?
<Riddell> sitter: nothing it's in unmaintained https://projects.kde.org/projects/unmaintained/about-distro
<Riddell> and I'll add it to the notes for the plasma 5.3 which I'll start on today
<sitter> Riddell: surely we shoudl scrap the content and add a readme?
<Riddell> 5.3 beta
<sitter> it's not like someone cloning kde:about-distro would know it is deprecated
<Riddell> sitter: just add it to the description on projects.k.o I think https://projects.kde.org/projects/unmaintained/about-distro
<Riddell> add a readme to the git repo if you really want
<Riddell> I'm not super happy about it being in kinfocentre, previously it was easy to find because system settings is in the kickoff favourites but kinfocentre isn't at all
<Riddell> and kinfocentre has a crappy name
<sitter> well, it really does not fit in systemsettings
<sitter> the only reason we put it there was discoverability
<Riddell> sure
 * sitter never was super happy with that
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> maybe system settings needs a toolbar button to launch kinfocentre
<sitter> actually... maybe systemsettings needs a fake-module that launches kinfocenter
<sitter> of course then one has the same problem xD
<sitter> Riddell: maybe just put it in the help menu?
<Riddell> that seems messy, it's why I suggested a toolbar button
<sitter> of systemsettings
 * sitter would find a toolbar button cluttering the toolbar
<sitter> it's not really relevant to the operation of systemsettings
<Riddell> anyway, plasma 5.3 beta tar time, is releaseme in a good shape?
<sitter> I don't think I did any changes recently
<sitter> meh, everytime someone touches phonon's cmake things blow up :S
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=about-distro.git&a=commit&h=1e42a50b67dc6a8b34583e302b781e34b5c08e8f
<sitter> Riddell: I feel like muon master is being a bit regressing 
<sitter> notifier spams while doing a cache update, updater doesn't reset state after install -.-
<sitter> Riddell: btw, when is 5.3 branching?
<Riddell> sitter: hopefully this afternoon
<sitter> ok
 * sitter twiddles the ci settings
<Riddell> notifier spam is because we fixed kubuntu-notifier, I don't think muon has changed in that regard
<Riddell> we just never notiticed because kubuntu-notifier didn't notify
<sitter> that notification isn't from kubutnu notifier
<sitter> Riddell: it did, the entire event for that was removed
<sitter> oh, maybe the reboot notification is being the thing that gets triggered
<sitter> although that would be odd 
<Riddell> reboot, system update and system release upgrade notification is kubuntu-notifier
<Riddell> muon just has the green shield icon in the systray
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> system update shouldn't go through kubuntu-notifier wtf
 * sitter wonders if prison ever gets a release
<sitter> Riddell: is bluez-qt already going to be part of the beta?
<Riddell> sitter: yep
<Riddell> and libbluedevil will disappear
<Riddell> sitter: so will plasma-sdk
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee_> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee_
<sitter> Riddell: bluez-qt no epoch?
<Riddell> sitter: hmm, I don't think there's plans to make it a framework
<sitter> Originally, I wanted to move it to frameworks. But if i think about it again,
<sitter> I plan to extend the library with new features which may break the ABI.
<sitter> Riddell: from the original mail that is... so that doesn't exlucde it moving to frameworks later on
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> best keep without an epoch then
<sitter> someone review please: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/bluez-qt.git/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> Riddell: btw, I really object to random plasma libs using the kf5 prefixing
<sitter> that entirely deludes the public perception of separation between the two and whats worse to a random third party  it looks as though the plasma lib is a framework lib (i.e. abi stable)
<Riddell> sitter: you are right but send your wrath to plasma-devel may be more productive :)
<Riddell> bluez-qt dude says.. 11:53 < nowrep> Riddell: actually i need to revise some parts of api, after that we can make it a framework
<Riddell> 11:53 < nowrep> i'm not sure when i'll have time for it though
<BluesKaj> what happened to Kmix in the panel , no longer available ?
<soee_> it is
<BluesKaj> nowhere to be seen here , not in system tray settings 
<soee_> start it
<BluesKaj> I did and it's set to dock in system tray , but it doesn't show
<Riddell> sitter: I need a .yml file, got any examples?
<sitter> Riddell: yml for what?
<Riddell> sitter: for plasma-workspace-wallpapers in svn
<sitter> Riddell: https://github.com/apachelogger/releaseme/blob/master/test/data/projects/valid-svn.yml
<shadeslayer> Love me some yaml
<Riddell> sitter: what am I doing wrong? https://paste.kde.org/pyjtyqhob
<sitter> Riddell: your repository url is wrong
<sitter> you need to point to the actual path
<Riddell> you example was crap :)
<sitter> well it was a test
<sitter> I pasted my actual example like 5 times already and you never tested it :P
<Riddell> it failed my test :)
<sitter> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<Riddell> I know
<sitter> or some such
<Riddell> presumably --origin doesn't affect svn and I need to update the .yml for the branch on the bug fix releases
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<sitter> you can simply create another config though
<sitter> the tarball name is derived from the identifier key, so you can have foo.yml and bar.yml with both containing identifier: foobar and they will both yield foobar-123.tar.xz
<sitter> so I'd suggest you simply create a config plasma-workspace-wallpapers.yml and plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.3.yml
<sitter> we could consider making origin influence it though. that would need some refactoring in various parts so it's nothing immediately possible
<Riddell> sitter: it doesn't seem entirely happy although it has made the tar https://paste.kde.org/p1nxmpmgr
<sitter> probably craps out on release_data
<Riddell> release_data is empty
<xennex81> I'm doing a write up on the 5 sections thing for the website, if anyone would eventually be interested in it. But it is coming together nicely I think, just a long process of getting to the essence.
<xennex81> Writing it in Calligra now lol.
<xennex81> On Gnome :P.
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: that raises the question what tagme and branchme should do with this
<sitter> Riddell: would it be acceptable to simply exclude the tarball from release_data for now?
<sitter> once I redesign the data format this can be handled better, right now everything assumes that the repo data in release_data is git, so if we insert any garbage to do with svn the other tools will fall over dead
<Riddell> sitter: I guess so I just do a manual branch and tag anyway without checking the revisions too closely
<sitter> right
<sitter> Riddell: pull
<sitter> svn releases should now be excluded from being written to release_data altogether until the new data format lands
<sitter> Riddell: fwiw, we can automate checking build.kde.org probably if you want. querying crap out of jenkins is relatively straight forward
<Riddell> sitter: so releaeme checking build.kde.org build status? and doing what with it?
<sitter> could be another script really reporting everything that is red with link to build log
<sitter> or releaseme could and warn, but I fear that might drown in all the output
<Riddell> hmm, dunno if that would save time compared to me just looking at http://build.kde.org/view/Plasma%205%20master/ it's the checking the issues and pinging people that takes time
<sitter> *shrug* just a thought :P
<sitter> bluez-qt seems to pass integration now \o/
<Riddell> sitter: what does that mean?
<sitter> Riddell: that I didn't entirely screw up the packaging
<soee> oh bukai is web developer at kubuntu ? :)
<Riddell> soee: he did a season of kde project to re-do the website
<Riddell> which is what ovidiu-florin then took to make the one we're testing
<soee> Riddell: yes i remember, im asking because he invided me on linkedit and i see he has title: Web Developer at Kubuntu
<soee> so i thought maybe he somehow is involved atm in kubuntu stuff
<Riddell> sitter: for the weekly iso tomorrow I'm about to branch and I guess people will push big changes like I know vishes wants to push a whole new baloo database so maybe best take packages from today?
<Riddell> as long as they have the new wallpaper in it for screenshots :)
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_breeze/115/
<sitter> it does say so at least
<sitter> I wonder what to do with bluedevil and its unpromotability for snapshots
<sitter> surely we aren't getting bluez5 yet again
<Riddell> seems not :(
<soee> Riddell: are there going to be any 5.3 beta test builds for vivid or nothing until 15.04 is released ?
<Riddell> dunno, depends if someone has time
<Riddell> it would be nice
 * soee is listening to Brother Louie by Modern Talking on VOX FM [Amarok]
<sitter> Riddell: I think we actually want to switch the ISO to stable until release
<sitter> pre-release testering and whatnot
<sitter> I am rolling an unstable ISO to be on the safe side though
<sitter> Riddell: any time estimate on when you'll be branching?
<Riddell> rerolling plasma-desktop now then I'll branch
<sitter> ok
<Riddell> the wallpapers man has just told me he has another 18 wallpapers to add so I'll not branch plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<sitter> :O
<sitter> madness
<sitter> 1 gig just for wallpapers
<Riddell> probably a good thing to not include it in the main breeze tar :)
<sitter> it's not like it would make that much of a difference. I did a git pull on breeze this morning, took probably 5 minutes or so for a month of history since my last pull ...
<sitter> it's terrible how badly git handles binary assets
<Riddell> I know but at least the batch we're getting tonight won't be in it
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> hi
<soee> hiho Peace-
<Peace-> soee: :) http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/minimize+maximize+close+buttons+plasma+5?content=169633
<Peace-> soee: well i need todo something but at least i can work like in plasma 4 somehow 
<soee> Peace-: nice, but this does not remove buttons from widnow decoration no ?
<Peace-> no no
<Peace-> soee: you need to set kwin properly 
<Peace-> ah well i should write that to 
<soee> also you should provide deb fiel for it i think :)
<Peace-> soee: BorderlessMaximizedWindows=true 
<soee> you could also run own ppa so people can grap it easliy
<Peace-> in kwinrc
<Peace-> soee: i have my ppa but ... i am lazy hihih
<soee> oh you... :D
<soee> Peace-: but woudl it be hard to make such builds in ppa ? is it something more tahn pushing code there ?
<Peace-> soee: well it's easy yes but i did not that thing since years 
<Peace-> and well installation it's very easy task :D
<Peace-> at least for me :D
<soee> Peace-: yea but not sor new or not experianced users
<soee> we should make their life easier :)
<Peace-> soee: i did the job but i hope to NOT BE the maintainer for long even because i basically edited another plasmoid 
<Peace-> active windows control 
<Peace-> but it's ugly for me  it doesn't make sense to have buttons on the title 
<Peace-> so ... tweaked 
<soee> :D
<soee> we shuld make a group of people that will run ppa for such fancy addons to plasma5
<Peace-> i have written to him but ... it seems he like his own ..
<Peace-> soee: i did a tons of service menu :D
<soee> d_ed: i see you have some commend without response :) http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/node/91
<soee> *comment
<soee> Peace-: im waiting for colorpicker in Plasma 5 ;D that is the most missing part for me -.-
<Peace-> soee: look at this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde-service-menu-aptk?content=108087
<Peace-> xD
<soee> nice :)
<Peace-> ah Riddell installing service menu fails on kubuntu 15.05
<Peace-> servicemenuinstallation 
<Peace-> /usr/bin/servicemenuinstallation:7:in `<main>': undefined method `length' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<Riddell> hmm, ruby, I'm not surprised
<Riddell> infact, dolphin should depend on ruby :(
<Riddell> oh it does recommend it
<Peace-> Riddell: sudo apt-get install ruby says i have already installed 
<sitter> Riddell: breeze decoration in ubiquity is broken for some reason
<sitter> I saw a always-use-shadow change recently which might be causing it
<sitter> it's all black and terrible
<sitter> Peace-: works just fine you are using it wrong
<Riddell> breeze decoration is supposed to be black and horrible no? it's just like unity
<sitter> nono
<sitter> broken horrible
<Peace-> let me see
<Peace-> mm i have upgraded 
<sitter> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/5J13xhW.jpg
<Peace-> now it works 
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> Riddell: sorry for bothering you 
<Peace-> i did an upgrade and now it seem it's working anyway 
<sitter> Riddell: it doesn't affect the actual session though, hence why I suspect the recent always-shadow change is causing it
<sitter> which is gonna fall us on the head come 15.10
<Riddell> Peace-: it seems like an upstream bug anyway, if you get it again do report it
<sitter> there is no bug
<sitter> I checked the code
<sitter> that error only happens when you use it incorrectly
<Peace-> sitter: it should exit properly btw sitter
<Peace-> i got before issues because it did not install the service menu 
<Peace-> i don't know why 
<sitter> that thing is not meant to be used directly
<sitter> it's used from inside dolphin
<sitter> it does feature rather shitty code though I will say
<sitter> shadeslayer: random hack project if you are interested ... sevicemenuinstallation in dolphin could do with some less shitty code ;)
<Peace-> lol
<sitter> also there is a legit bug
<sitter> oh no
<sitter> dolphin is still kde4
<sitter> nevermind
<shadeslayer> EOUTOFTIME
<sitter> shadeslayer: just sayin :P
<shadeslayer> get me a time machine mate
<shadeslayer> or actually
<Peace-> i can build one
<shadeslayer> cloning machine plz
<Peace-> lol
<sitter> Riddell: ah meh, its getting late and I have a bit of a headache I think we'll just go with today's iso for tomorrow if everything turns red overnight. going to do the 5.3 move and branch mergery tomorrow
 * sitter out
<soee> how can i restart kwin ?
<Peace-> soee: in plasma 5^
<Peace-> ?
<rdieter> soee: kwin --replace
<rdieter> (or I guess in plasma5, kwin_x11 --replace)
<soee> rdieter: thanks, had to reboot anyway as i crashed plasmashelll totally ;)
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Hi
<soee> Peace-: ping
 * Riddell out
<Peace-> soee: kquitapp5  kwin_x11 ; kwin_x11 --replace 
<soee> Peace-: no no :D
<Peace-> soee: what?
<Peace-> ;D
<soee> Peace-: do you know how can i set plasmoid icon that will be shown on panel ?
<Peace-> mmm in qml ?
<Peace-> soee: ^
<Peace-> i guess no but :D
<soee> Peace-: in metadata.desktop
<Peace-> soee: ah well i do in this way , right click on metadata.desktop ==> choose icon :P
<Peace-> btw
<Peace-> soee: Icon=arrow-up
<Peace-> for example
<soee> Peace-: ok and i have custome one with extension
<soee> it hows up in widgets list
<soee> bt not when i add to panel
<soee> byt maybe i do something wrong here
 * Darkwing peers in
<Peace-> soee: mmm uh?
<soee> Riddell: i see that some fix has been released to make nvidia-prime work wih sddm, so in what package exactly the chnages were made ?
<Riddell> soee: in sddm and nvidia-prime packages
<Riddell> soee: please do test them
<soee> Riddell: there are no updates available yet
<Riddell> soee: nvidia-prime 0.8.1  and sddm 0.11.0-0ubuntu9
<soee> but they are old i think
<soee> in archive liek week or more
<Riddell> sddm 0.11.0-0ubuntu9 is 21 hours old
<Riddell> nvidia-prime is a week old
<soee> uhm, ok let me check if it will work
<soee> Riddell: i was able to boot without any serious problems
<soee> now i try to install propriety drivers
<soee> Riddell: the good news - we can install nvdia-prime and boot system fine
<soee> Riddell: the bad news, we still cn't use propriety drivers, booting ends with black screen before sddm
<soee> with some 3 messages, where first one is: ACPI PCC probe failed
<ovidiu-florin> when starting TeamViewer it opens a new window where it shows the system tray icon
<ovidiu-florin> it' start's as a wine application AFAIK
<xennex81> I am writing a piece about those 5 elements for the website but it is going deeper and deeper by the hour....
<xennex81> If you want I can shed a little insight but I believe the website is already formatted according to some deeper truth :P.
<xennex81> :p.
<xennex81> It is amazing and it is alchemical.
<xennex81> I can hardly grasp it myself :P.
<xennex81> seriously :).
<xennex81> It goes deeper by the hour that I am writing and I have been writing all day mostly
<xennex81> apart from dealing with crashes in Calligra
<xennex81> ANYONE lol ? :)
<KDDA> xennex81: no idea what you are talking about!
<xennex81> ovidiu asked on the mailing list to come up with (it was a poll) the five parts to the header bar we'd want on the new site
<xennex81> or he'd want, you'd want
<KDDA> oh right
<xennex81> i submitted a reply there but it started me thinking
<xennex81> why i chose those 5 and what it meant
<xennex81> and i realized in the end that there is a deep structure to any message or product you want to sell
<xennex81> and that there are 5 base categories of doing that stuff
<xennex81> and that knowing those five instantly reveals which the 5 navigational elements (or parts to the website) should be more or less
<xennex81> it just started out as an email but now it is an ODT document :p
<xennex81> only "insanity lingers at the brink of such" and I need a break I think
<xennex81> but those elements would be, to make it short: Overview, Features, Community, Involvement, and Foundation
<xennex81> and the four calls to action on the front page should not be what it is now, but rather: Downloads, Feature Tour, Feedback, Installation/Setup.
<xennex81> There is also an element missing on the front page, and it is a news section, or a news feed.
<xennex81> Some elements are not rightly ordered, the introductory text has to be above the CtA
<xennex81> and the news feed should really be below that, not all that important perhaps but still
<xennex81> There should really not be a dedicated News section, or it should be a sixth element, but not one of the five
<xennex81> Those are my results in short
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: you lost me.....
<xennex81> where?
<ovidiu-florin> about an hour ago
<xennex81> haah it is so hard to write this also in a decriptive way
<xennex81> ...
<xennex81> :(
<ovidiu-florin> maybe I'm just too tired
<xennex81> yeah me too
<soee> ovidiu-florin: do you plan any changes on forntpage and teh banner ?
<xennex81> and it is a bit complex for now.....
<xennex81> but the last things I said were understandable right
<xennex81> the document I write seeks to reveal it more understandibly, but it is hard for me
<ovidiu-florin> and I've been working on this task for far to long
<xennex81> hah, me too today
<xennex81> but can i try to explain in short?
<xennex81> i guess i need the full document for that, but still, i have till the 15th i guess
<xennex81> i am just proposing a few changes and the document is only to make it ... erm... to explain why
<ovidiu-florin> soee: if someone has any ideas on how to improve it, most likely
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: may I ask you what's your real name?
<ovidiu-florin> so I know If I seet it somewhere
<xennex81> Bart Schouten
<xennex81> I was and am list@xenhideout on the mailing list
<xennex81> if I have to mention that....
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: so you''re the one with the novel feedback
<xennex81> erm
<xennex81> you mean the lengthy feedback? :P :(
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<xennex81> it could  be me :p .....
<ovidiu-florin> it's very hard to go through it
<xennex81> i'm trying to condense you know
<xennex81> that's because I don't spend enough time on it
<xennex81> I know
<ovidiu-florin> you should be more specific and to the point
<xennex81> usually if I rewrite it a few times it shrinks to 20%
<ovidiu-florin> e.g.: do this ... because .... done
<xennex81> i'm doing everything I can, but it takes time for me at current
<KDDA> LOL
<xennex81> so this time instead of rushing a message out I'm just doing what I can to condense it first :P
<xennex81> let's say I am thinkign aloud
<xennex81> and that is why it is long
<xennex81> because I have no one else to talk to and thinkign to myself is hard here also
<xennex81> I'm kinda locked up somehwere
<xennex81> but need to call a girl, brb
<ovidiu-florin> when ever I'm undecided on something, I talk with someone, usually my wife, a she understands me best
<ovidiu-florin> next, if it's Kubuntu related I give Riddell a ring
<xennex81> yeah and I'm so envious of having someone normal to talk to
<ovidiu-florin> and then write a message to the community
<xennex81> I'm surrounded by... people I do not want to relate to
<ovidiu-florin> that's why we're here
<ovidiu-florin> but, xennex81, IMO, the brainstorming place is here (IRC) and archive and decision making is on the mail list
<ovidiu-florin> if you send your brainstorming on the mail list, poeple will tend to ignore you
<ovidiu-florin> if you need, we can organize a mumble room
<ovidiu-florin> and talk, instead of typing
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: P.S. Mention someone if you want to draw their attention on IRC
<ovidiu-florin> use tab to autocomplete their nick
<ovidiu-florin> this will help you find them easy
<xennex81> oh, that is good information
<xennex81> I know they ignore me, I would ignore myself, and I usually do
<xennex81> which is why I am in so much trouble.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
 * ovidiu-florin Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......
<xennex81> @ ovidiu-florin ;-)
<xennex81> oh, that was a name-change :P
<xennex81> he beat me to it 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-10
<Guest50312> i'm in the live image, using it now, of kubuntu 15.04, and the installer crashes on efi as per this bug report; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 how do i work around it or fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> What's the state of Wayland on Kubuntu?
<sitter> Riddell: should I branch a kubuntu_vivid_backports from stable in plasma repos?
<sitter> actually I probably should let it integrate first
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: it exists
<ovidiu-florin> Can it be used? 
<sitter> sure
<sitter> just not productively
<sitter> just not for the majority of apps
<sitter> just not for 90% of the things you want to do with it
<sitter> IIRC the timeline for kwin was having something usable early 2016 which we might then test or focus transition on with 16.10 (after lts)
<mgraesslin> as long as the nvidia situation is not solved I doubt Kubuntu will be able to do a default transition anyway
<Riddell> hi sitter 
<Riddell> sitter: I'm confused why would you branch kubuntu_vivid_backports?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: which nvidia situation?
<ovidiu-florin> My question exactly
<Riddell> I think nvidia has many situations :)
<Riddell> sitter: bug 1442512 has been reported as significant
<ubottu> bug 1442512 in apport (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde:11:same_key:QHash:value:QPropertyAnimation::updateState:setState" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442512
<mgraesslin> Riddell: not supporting Wayland
<ovidiu-florin> You mean the driver is hard-coded Xorg? 
<ovidiu-florin> For *
<mgraesslin> no
<ovidiu-florin> mgraesslin: what about on Intel boards? 
<mgraesslin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> If nvidia has issues with Wayland, does intel have them as well? 
<mgraesslin> you know that Wayland is mainly an Intel thing?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm missing some knowledge 
<ovidiu-florin> Is wikipedia a good starting point? 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: keith packard works for intel and does muchos wayland as I understand it
<mgraesslin> Riddell: wrong
<Riddell> I never said I understand it right :)
<mgraesslin> Riddell: keith works for HP
<mgraesslin> but he used to work for intel
<ovidiu-florin> On Wayland? 
<mgraesslin> mostly X
<ovidiu-florin> I thought development stopped for Xorg 
<Riddell> "Dave Morley (davmor2) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay davmor2 still loves us!
<mgraesslin> no
<sitter> Riddell: vivid_backports for whoever is going to package it at soome point
<sitter> seeing as plasma 5.3 would land in backports
<sitter> just like apps15.04
<sitter> alas, that also hasn't been packaged so there's that
<sitter> Riddell: that apport crash is in breeze
<sitter> in fact, it might actually be pyqt
<sitter> I recall shadeslayer did workarounds to do with destruction of the app
<Riddell> sitter: I'd leave branching until someone does the packaging
<sitter> fair enough
<sitter> Python Exception <type 'exceptions.RuntimeError'> Type does not have a target.: 
<sitter> Riddell: I think that something in apport-kde raises an exception which causes an abort which then crashes breeze because something is not deconstructing properly
<ovidiu-florin> mgraesslin: do you use KDevelop?
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<mgraesslin> yes
<sitter> Riddell: bug 1440585 probably
<ubottu> bug 1440585 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-kde crashed with TypeError in ui_update_view(): index 0 has type 'bytes' but 'str' is expected" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440585
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't update the runtime deps of the package Oo
<Riddell> oops
<sitter> Riddell: fix in queue
<sitter> also
<sitter> libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ApplicationNotifier.cpp:                                                i18n("System update available!"),
<sitter> that's what is causing the notification spam on apt update
<Riddell> mm right
<Riddell> it's a reasonable thing to notify about but it needs to be a bit more clever about when it notifies
<sitter> the konsole crash is so flipping annoying
<Riddell> I'm glad you agree
<Riddell> it's not too hard to port away from KUniqueApplication
<Riddell> but that seems inelegant
<Riddell> I want to know why other distros don't seem to get it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> well then
<sitter> Riddell: I don't think that apport crash is new
<sitter> or rather... I don't see how it could be new
<sitter> it queries properties of the apport report object and for some reason it runs into a property that is a bytearray rather than a string to which pyqt says nono
<sitter> so chances are the underlyign problem is really that the code in question is run on a property that has a bytearray where the bytearray most likely doesn't contain something that should be printed anyway
<sitter> sure doesn't help that I can't reproduce it with an actual crash
<Riddell> :( thanks for looking into it
<sitter> what we can do is force encode to utf8 string
<sitter> that would make it not raise an exception, although, the exception here isn't fatal if I cause it
<sitter> so there must be something else astray on the affected systems
<xennex81> morning ovidiu-florin
<xennex81> <-- uses names :p
<ovidiu-florin> morning
<lordievader> o/
<ovidiu-florin> can someone help me here with an IRC issue?
<Riddell> just ask :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: in private
<yofel> sitter: lp 1271599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271599 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi has undocumented delta with debian package" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271599
<sitter> yofel: that should go in the packaging not the bug report 
<yofel> well, we can make a README.Debian I guess
<yofel> I'm more interested on your opinion on the virtual-* stuff
<yofel> *in
<sitter> such a long read
<sitter> I'm in favor
<sitter> though I will also say that I wasn't too happy about the mariadb alternate. a package harddepping mariadb getting installed can totally bust a users akonadi without him realizing
<sitter> or vice versa for that matter
<yofel> sure, I mean we already had that issue with just mysql, which caused the backend getting replaced by sqlite. apt would happily replace mariadb-10 with mysql-5.6 if there's a problem
<yofel> There's not really anything you can do against that though as long as we don't ship an embedded copy of mysql
<yofel> only alternative is to only depend on mysql-5.6, which then means that people can't use mariadb or percona
<sitter> yeah, it is somewhat meh
<yofel> sitter: how about removing the hard dep on a-b-m, depping on virtual-* and instead adding a-b-m and mysql-server-core-5.6 to kubuntu-desktop deps?
<yofel> That's meh too, but maybe better represents what we actually support and what not...
<ovidiu-florin> apt-get doesn't support wildcards anymore?
<yofel> it should...
<yofel> what did you use?
<ovidiu-florin> yeah... it's regex now, not wildcards
<yofel> aah
<sitter> eh?
<sitter> apt-get doesn't have a perl regex parser and even the posix regex parsing is quite the hacky awfulness
<ovidiu-florin> apt-get install libkf5*-dev 
<ovidiu-florin> doesn't work ^
<ovidiu-florin> apt-get install libkf5.*-dev 
<ovidiu-florin> works ^
<Guest50312> i'm in the live image, using it now, of kubuntu 15.04, and the installer crashes on efi as per this bug report; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 how do i work around it or fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<Guest50312> http://pastebin.com/ZNrdthMC
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Perhaps your shell tries to do the regex parsing?
<ovidiu-florin> it does
<ovidiu-florin> can you install libkf5people-data in Vivid?
<ovidiu-florin> I can't 
<lordievader> I'm not running Vivid at the moment.
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libkpeople.mo', which is also in package libkpeople4 0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> meh
<ovidiu-florin> so... what to do?
<yofel> for now... you could do a --force-overwrite
 * yofel isn't sure how to fix that in a sane way..
<ovidiu-florin> uninstall
<yofel> sure you can remove libkpeople4, but here that removes:
<yofel>   kde-config-telepathy-accounts kde-telepathy kde-telepathy-auth-handler kde-telepathy-call-ui kde-telepathy-contact-list kde-telepathy-declarative kde-telepathy-filetransfer-handler kde-telepathy-integration-module kde-telepathy-kpeople
<yofel>   kde-telepathy-minimal kde-telepathy-send-file kde-telepathy-text-ui kdenetwork kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers krfb libkpeople4 libktpcommoninternalsprivate8 libktploggerprivate8 libktpmodelsprivate8 libktpotrprivate8 libktpwidgetsprivate8
<yofel>   plasma-runner-telepathy-contact
<ovidiu-florin> no\
<ovidiu-florin> remove libkf5people-data
<yofel> if you don't need libkf5people, sure
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: that sounds more like your shell is parsing that before apt has a chance
<sitter> yofel: raise upstream
<sitter> frameworks aren't supposed to conflict old stuff
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<yofel> even the translations?
<sitter> yes
<Riddell> yofel: where is that from?
<yofel> libkf5people-data
<Riddell> yofel: mm right, that's an upstream bug indeed
<Riddell> sitter: how's the iso doing for today? I'm in need of screenshots
<soee_> guys any idea for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790724/ ?
<soee_> i asked about it a long ago even added bug for sddm but it was said it is distro related
<sitter> Riddell: batter widget blew up overnight, so I am now tossing a coin on whether to roll a new iso of the completely new stable builds or go with the iso from yesterday or go with the battery broken iso from today's master
<sitter> *battery
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<Guest50312> i'm in the live image, using it now, of kubuntu 15.04, and the installer crashes on efi as per this bug report; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 how do i work around it or fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<Guest50312> http://pastebin.com/ZNrdthMC
<soee_> Guest50312: no idea i never hd this problem
<BluesKaj> I thought there already was an efi partition on the machine at purchase, and linux has to install grub on it , is this correct?
<Guest50312> i do have an efi partition
<Guest50312> i also have my bios set for "insecure boot"
<BluesKaj> I'm not sure , but i think it should be secure for efi mode
<Guest50312> maybe, but 14.04 and 14.10 never complained
<Guest50312> its something specific to the installer in vivid 15.04
<BluesKaj> perhaps  Guest50312 , I didn't fool around with efi when I got my laptop , just wiped the whole hdd clean then partitioned to ntfs and ext4 for dual booting W7 and Kubuntu, because at the time there was so much trouble with linux on efi I decided to bypass the problem entirely.
<Guest50312> BluesKaj: i also whiped windows off and went straight linux. i have been windowless since about 2000
<Guest50312> but this is also the first laptop i've had that has efi, so on my previous installations, as i mentioned earlier, 14.04 and 14.10 i was able to install with efi partition no prob. now vivid is beta 2 and ubi-partman crashes on efi
<BluesKaj> yes, I understand a lot of users are reluctant to drop uefi since linux has mostly solved the installation problems with it 
<Guest50312> right
<Guest50312> what i'm trying now is just deleting the efi partition and see if that will work
<Guest50312> since i am booting insecurely, i should be ok
<BluesKaj> it should work, that's what's puzzling about your crashes
<Guest50312> but that doesnt really address the installer crashing on efi
<Guest50312> well, i gave the link to pastebin
<Guest50312> that shows the log of what happened
<BluesKaj> Guest50312, beta 2 is available in the dailies , maybe you'll have better luck with it
<Guest50312> ty BluesKaj, thats where i got this image from
<sitter> Riddell: the touchpad kcm is weirdly broken or something
<sitter> cmake that is
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> I just took a screenshot of it, can't be that broken
<sitter> what the fuck
<sitter> I am going so mad about this fucking plunder repos with everything and the kitchen sink in it
<yofel> which one? ^^
<yofel> we have a couple kitchen sinks..
<shadeslayer> where? I don't think I've seen one in the office for over a year and a half
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ get it ? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: how the hell do you guys endure summer in the office? ^^
<shadeslayer> we have AC's but no sinks xD
<yofel> ah, that works too ^^
<Riddell> ACs that sometimes work, but indeed no sink, if you have a spare one send it this way
<ovidiu-florin> KDESVN is not available in vivid
<sitter> Riddell: I don't get why plasma-sdk is in workspace btw
<Riddell> sitter: is it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I'm afraid it overlapped with something in kf5 land
<sitter> Riddell: getting released with workspace makes it a workspace thing, no?
<Riddell> sitter: getting released with plasma makes it a plasma thing
<Riddell> there is no workspace thing
<sitter> right
<sitter> so why does my mom's plasma need an sdk?
<xennex81> mom jokes on the way
<xennex81> :p
<sitter> I hereby herald the return of kde sc because there officially is no more distinction between frameworks, plasma and apps
<Riddell> I doubt it goes, but if she wants to write a plasmoid she knows where to go
<Riddell> s/goes/does/
<kubotu_> Riddell meant: "I doubt it does, but if she wants to write a plasmoid she knows where to go"
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: any idea what? 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: kiosvn I think
<soee_> Riddell: so who shoudl i ping to make nvidia propriety drivers work in 15.04 ?
<Riddell> soee_: tseliot on #ubuntu-devel (alberto) is the dude who's been working on it
<ovidiu-florin> I love working in Beta :D I get lot's of updates
 * ovidiu-florin is an update addict
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: +1 :)
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> good mornign sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark!
<Riddell> hola chica
<sgclark> hi :)
<yofel> moin
<sgclark> anyone get to applications? I have some time today if not
<Riddell> sgclark: we have kf5, apps (backports) and plasma 5.3 beta backports to do
<Riddell> I guess kf5 is the highest priority as that could maybe still go into the archive
<sgclark> okies I will start with kf5 and go from there
<Riddell> sgclark: thanks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I think that'll need kubuntu_unstable merged in
<Riddell> sgclark: oh and modemmanager is new but needs plasma-nm patched for it
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah rounding up sitter emails and the gem script he gave me
<sgclark> patched?
<Riddell> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.9.0.php plasma-nm patch there
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> modemmanager was previously part of plasma
<sgclark> right
<soee_> sgclark: i can always do tests :)
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> will be a few, I have to update my chroots etc
<ovidiu-florin> quick vote: how would you feel about spliting the community page in Contribute and Support?
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/community/
<yofel> wouldn't that duplicate support content? contribute OTOH could probably be folded into community though
<yofel> hm, wait, support is already only linked (ask ubuntu is also community though..)
<ovidiu-florin> contribute is a more call to action term
<soee_> @ frontpage, i would replace the first icon (download) with something else, and put a big Download button in banner section
<soee_> one sec, ill show you one of my old drafts
<yofel> why not make the banner a link?
<soee_> https://cloud.soee.pl/index.php/s/3w9ehEhlvpvwBgw
<soee_> yofel: i woudl also separat ebanner image (us eonly backgorund) and put text on separate layer
<yofel> that could work
<yofel> FWIW, if you want a green download button, you might as well color the Download entry in the navbar green
<Riddell> sgclark: the most time consuming part of frameworks is that launchpad isn't clever enough to work out the retries so you need to run ./kubuntu-retry-builds to fix it (see README)
<yofel> hm, that looks ugly tough -.-
<sgclark> Riddell: okies
<yofel> soee_: is the banner intentionally that huge? On my 1600x900 notebook the only text I see at first is the navbar and the banner... the icons below are too far down
<soee_> yofel: ithink banner shoudl be the main element visible on frontpage when user hits it
<yofel> Riddell: does updating kf5 to 5.9 in vivid actually fix any serious bugs? Or what use case does it have less than a week before final freeze...?
<soee_> and it shudl contain text about current kubuntu version and maybe some motto + button to download page 
<yofel> soee_: not arguing against that, but what I see is https://kyofel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/mqX2uqmrEQikaK8
<yofel> which... doesn't feel quite right
<yofel> (ignore the green at the top ^^)
<soee_> well the banner could be even bigger imo
<soee_> example http://www.gt3themes.com/website-templates/groutek/home_type4.html
<Riddell> yofel: it's 0.1 better?  it means we can backport plasma without worrying about backporting frameworks with it?
<yofel> soee_: that would be better, yeah
<Riddell> yofel: even if it doesn't go in it's not like it's wasting scarlett's time it'll go into backports ppa
<Riddell> infact it could go into backports backports
<yofel> Riddell: sure, didn't argue about that. My hair just stands up if I read uploads with patchery so close to release...
<soee_> Riddell: when this patch from tseliot might land in vivid ?
<Riddell> soee_: when someone adds it, my head's pretty broken just now so I can't right now
<soee_> why broken :) ?
<Riddell> soee_: oh randomness of a head with a head injury, but it's friday evening so I guess it knows I've been spending too long on the plasma 5.3 announcement
<soee_> take a break :)
<Riddell> mm, now you mention it, good idea :)
<sgclark> Riddell: gosh I am so freaking confused on all this merge stuff, I merge unstable to backport sor what ? where? sigh
 * soee_ wonders why it is so complicated :)
<sgclark> I am sure it isn't but I have had my kde hat on for too long and fell behind
<sgclark> ok I hate ruby
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> why
<sgclark> I am alway missing gems and can't sort how where to get them
<sgclark> error pft
<sgclark> wtf
<yofel> ruby has no virtualenv?
<sgclark> everytime I try to install a gem I get package metadata is missing two seperate computers now
<sgclark> again I hate ruby
<sgclark> all I want to do is run this merge script :(
<Riddell> sgclark: for frameworks it's just kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_vivid_archive
<yofel> why is it unstable for a released version of frameworks o.O?
<Riddell> soee_: it's complex because there's kde stable and unstable, frameworks, plasma and applications and ubuntu vivid and 14.10
<Riddell> so that's a lot of combinations
<yofel> oh right, frameworks has no branches
<yofel> shadeslayer: could one of you CI people please make a README for the branch merging? 
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://community.kde.org/images.community/a/a5/Kubuntu_CI_Mergeflow.png
<sgclark> Riddell: okies, well I can't even get this script to work
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Merges
<Riddell> sgclark: kubuntu-initial-upload does already have a git merge command in it, it's not well tested but it should merge while packaging
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh lovely
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> just needs a -b unstable (I hope)
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, that's something at least
<yofel> Riddell: that's not the correct error handling... or do you really log the whole script output and grep for what couldn't be merged?
<yofel> I'm curious what your workflow is there..
<sgclark> shadeslayer: logger/colors ? what can I install to make that available to ruby
<sgclark> colorize did nothing, ruby-color did nothing
<Riddell> yofel: in kubuntu-initial-upload ? I really don't know I just added it quickly one time and only used it once
<yofel> Riddell, sgclark: this should work a bit better http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/519
<sgclark> yofel: ty
<yofel> Riddell: ah ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you need logger-colors
<shadeslayer> sgclark: y u no bundler up
<sgclark> bundler up?
<shadeslayer> just cd into pangea-tooling, gem install bundler, bundler up
<shadeslayer> auto installs all the thuings
<shadeslayer> *things
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and use rvm to manage ruby on your machine
<sgclark> ahh okies, guess it is high time I sit down and learn ruby
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> I have 3 ruby's installed
<shadeslayer> from ubuntu, ruby 2.2.1 and ruby from git
<sgclark> yeah I have rvm installed on desktop, still could not get things working
<shadeslayer> sgclark: rvm help install ?
<sgclark> for whatever reason when the script fails I cannot install any gems etc it always fails with missing metadat $scriptname
<sgclark> metadata*
<sgclark> I don't understand why it keeps going to the failed script to install gems
<shadeslayer> got a log for me?
<sgclark> or using it in some way. it is nowhere in the command
<sgclark> shadeslayer: hmm does ruby log somehwhere?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: just give me stdout
<sgclark> shadeslayer: paste.ubuntu.com/10793430
<shadeslayer> why are you trying to run agem
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> that looks weird
<shadeslayer> sgclark: oh and : export GEM_HOME=$(ruby -e 'print Gem.user_dir')
<sgclark> shadeslayer: that is the script sitter gave me for merging ci
<shadeslayer> where is it
<sgclark> shadeslayer: let me email it to you, it was a paste I have no longer the link
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> why... do we need a seperate script for that o.O?
<sgclark> perhaps we don't , we'll see how my initial upload went
<sgclark> or goes
<sgclark> when I find ecm that is
<sgclark> shadeslayer: and for what its worth I can no longer install any gems on either computer now
<sgclark> oh patch.. right
<Riddell> sgclark: ecm changed version numbers so now it matches frameworks
<Riddell> maybe something needs to be removed for that
<sgclark> ahh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: 0.o
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<sgclark> Riddell: some clarity please, dfaure says to patch plasma-nm but that is not a framework. What am I patching here?
<Riddell> sgclark: patch plasma-nm if modemmanager-qt 5.9 is used with it
<Riddell> modemmanager-qt changed for frameworks so plasma-nm has to be changed with it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you said that USB creator is not working?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: usually not no :(
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what about using k3b?
 * Riddell half hopes prth can fix it as part of the gsoc project
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that works fine for cd/dvds I think
<ahoneybun> and dd for usb?
<Riddell> yeah 
<Riddell> which is rubbish as a user experience
<ahoneybun> was going to start writing docs for creating installation media
<Riddell> there's some other UIs but they're not great
<Riddell> yay :)
<Riddell> windows maybe has something
 * prth would love to :)
<Riddell> valorie pointed to a linux one that maybe works
<ahoneybun> going to write it from scratch mostly
<ahoneybun> might take a bit from the ubuntu wiki
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I could not log into the akademy talk thing
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what are you trying to do?
<Riddell> hi leyyin_ 
<leyyin_> hi
<ahoneybun> Riddell: was trying to log in to maybe registar a talk 
<ahoneybun> was using the same KDE Idenity as userbase
<Riddell> kde identity should work, but talks closed a couple of weeks ago
<Riddell> ask d_ed if you want to submit one now
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you said that they needed more
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't know if they do now but they might
<ahoneybun> ok
<Peace-> :)) hi 
<ahoneybun> hey Peace-
<Peace-> ahoneybun: Hey
<soee_> hiho lazy Peace- :D
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation
<Peace-> soee_: :D splitted the plasmoid in 4 :D
<Peace-> soee_: updated  http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/169633-2.jpeg
<soee_> $-.-$
<soee_> Riddell: so the patch is merged into sddm master, whats now ? :D
<Riddell> now I upload it to ubuntu vivid
<soee_> +!
<soee_> +1
<Riddell> soee_: watch it compile away https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/0.11.0-0ubuntu10
<llucas__> hi everyone, some time ago Jonathan Riddell asked me about making a promo video of Kubuntu 15.04, so my question is what would you like to see here?
<soee_> Riddell: ^
<soee_> llucas__: i think present system in current verion
<soee_> brb, Riddell testing sddm after this patches
<llucas__> soee_ well but the time of the video is rather limited, so I would like to know more details first ;)
<ahoneybun> llucas__: I would like to see dolphin being used (as it is awesome)
<soee> i think there shoudl be 2 versions, one not longer thn 2 min, and one ~ 5-10 min
<soee> so teh shortes wuld be liek promo video, second showing features more detailed
<ahoneybun> soee: llucas__a prime example would be that features video for Antergos
<soee> promo video with boring begining https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ7kqwbqeiI
<soee> but from ~ 20 seconds it is fine
<llucas__> Unfortunately my time is also limited, and i am afraid that we must focus on one video
<soee> brb going to break my system problably, after nvidia drivers has been installed 
<llucas__> would you mind to post a link to this antegros video?
<llucas__> ahoneybun?
<Riddell> ooh llucas__ 
<Riddell> hi
<llucas__> hi
<Riddell> thanks for coming by
<llucas__> no problem
<Riddell> really sorry I haven't got in touch more
<llucas__> yeah I know that pain, to little time for everything ;)
<Riddell> llucas__: 2 weeks until release
<Riddell> llucas__: first major distro with plasma 5
<Riddell> so it's mostly a video about how great plasma 5 is that we want
<Peace-> Riddell: mmm it s not a good release i have to say 
<Riddell> Peace-: oh wheesht, it's going to be awesome
<Peace-> Riddell: crash a lots
<llucas__> Riddell so what features of kubuntu I should promote?
<llucas__> guys please be more specific ;)
<Riddell> llucas__: let's pick some highlights from https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/ https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.1/ https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.2.0.php
<Riddell> and https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-14.12.3.php
<Riddell> llucas__: so a) technical bits rewritten with qt 5, frameworks 5 and QML (don't dwell on that but it's nice to set the scene for those who know)
<Peace-> for me , like always stability it s the first thing
<Peace-> and yeah plasma 5 it s nice but not stable
<tuv0k> I wonder if well see the addition of most of the plasma widgets from the 4x series. The weather wallpaper desktop, system monitor widgets. They all seem to be missing now. But I'd play up the new design, and stability, when stabilty arrives.
<Peace-> users are going to be mad like  before
<llucas__> Yes I can do it, but there will not be much time for corrections, and if there will be something you do not like, time may be pressing 
<Riddell> llucas__: b) shiny new artwork, breeze widget and icon theme
<llucas__> ok
<Peace-> Riddell: and in task manager you can-t understand a thing because it-s all grey
<Peace-> ...
<Riddell> llucas__: c) muon discover your app centre
<Peace-> when you minimize icons on dolphin the icons became monocrome
<Peace-> and it-s  a no sense
<llucas__> ahh muon discover this is not good example
<Riddell> llucas__: slick integration of systray panels
<Riddell> llucas__: kdeconnect by default makes your phone work with your desktop
<Riddell> llucas__: krunner, alt-space to search for files, play/pause music, do calculator..
<llucas__> something else?
<Riddell> llucas__: applications all up to date, krita bling to draw pretty stuff, kdenlive for videos, nifty plasma widgets
<llucas__> ok I think that will be enough for 2 minutes ;)
<llucas__> btw what iso should i download (daily or beta 2)?
<ahoneybun> llucas__: Beta 2 is darn solid
<llucas__> ok so I will download beta 2 then
<llucas__> as I understand it is possible to install nvidia drivers (needed for screen recording)?
<ahoneybun> llucas__: its possible
<ahoneybun> I just have not
<ahoneybun> has I have need for nvidia prime
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I just uploaded a probably fix for nvidia prime https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/0.11.0-0ubuntu10
<llucas__>  thanks everyone i will try to show something asap
<llucas__> see you later ;)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nice start on https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation but also needs instructions for if using windows or mac or another distro
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows might help but needs checking the instructions are sane
<Riddell> valorie: what's the make a usb app you use?
<Peace-> it's not  at pendrivelinux.com 
<Peace-> ?
<Riddell> Peace-: that just points to usb-creator which doesn't work very well
<Riddell> https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Create_a_Live_USB_stick_using_Windows might have other ideas
<Riddell> but really all distros are crap at this
<Riddell> which is weird
<mparillo> For making a USB on Windows, I use unetbootin.
<darthanubis> have to, can't do it on *buntus anymore
<darthanubis> also my montiors no longer sleep
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks about both nvidia prime and the docs
<soee> Riddell: propriety drivers makes booting ends with black screen
<ahoneybun> it is just a starting point
<soee> also dunnow why .Xauthorite get root rights and i couldnt login
<soee> *.Xauthority
<darthanubis> still can't logout
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> Riddell: last time, I used unetbootin
<valorie> before that I found some script an Ubuntuforums fellow had creatted, that was a front end to DD
<valorie> created
<valorie> rather scary to use DD -- I'm not confident enough
<Riddell> valorie: right, I not too happy to advise it either, one letter wrong and bang goes your hard disk
<Riddell> ahoneybun: investigate unetbootin ?
<xennex81> darthanubis: I have the same problem when Installed Kubuntu 15.04 via Dist-Upgrade
<xennex81> Jonathan Riddell I see you have been dealing with the bug as well....
<xennex81> i had this after dist-upgrade from 14.10, never had it in alpha 2
<xennex81> I never knew how to kill sddm-helper
<xennex81> at least that is helpful
<xennex81> for the next time
<sgclark> Riddell: that patch failed..
<Riddell> sgclark: for plasma-nm?
<sgclark> yep
 * Riddell tries
<Riddell> sgclark: works ok here, some fuzz that needs a quilt refresh
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the problem?
<sgclark> what do you mean ? quilt refresh here just sayss no patches applied
<Riddell> sgclark: what have you done to the package?
<sgclark> I only added the patch and ran git-package build whatever ppa
<sgclark> I guess I need to do a full debuild?
<sgclark> sorry distracted
<Riddell> oh there's fuzz so you will need to refresh
<Riddell> apt-get source plasma-nm
<Riddell> add patch into debian/patches
<Riddell> add to debian/patches/series
<Riddell> quilt push
<Riddell> quilt refresh
<Riddell> then take and put it into the git archive
<Riddell> or work out how to use git-buildpackage to get a shell
<Riddell> I don't think I've worked that one out, git-buildpackage still confuses me
<sgclark> okies ty
<ahoneybun> Riddell: getting there https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Looks awesome. I love screenshots, but especially for dd (https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#USB.27s.2FFlash_Drives_2) some text I can cut and paste might be nice.
<mparillo> This is not targeted at old unix folks, right? So the root versus sudo thing is not appropriate. I like the way you say that the password you enter is used for certain tasks (alas, connecting to my wireless with every boot).
<ahoneybun> mparillo: for ubuntu based sudo would be included
<ahoneybun> but for other distros or setups just doing su and then run the command  would work
<ahoneybun> most of the new user docs cover sudo so I think it is needed
<ahoneybun> mparillo: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#USB.27s.2FFlash_Drives_2
<Riddell> ahoneybun++
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: I have a suggestion for the DD image -- use a real path instead of path/to/iso etc.
<valorie> I get far too many people in #kubuntu using path/to/whatever instead of an actual path
<valorie> but they instantly get it if I show a real path
<valorie> I made a few minor edits
<valorie> it looks great overall
<ovidiu-florin> do we have any other social profiles? Excepl Facebook, Google+ Twitter and LinkedIn ?
<sgclark> pft I can never get retry builds to work..
<ovidiu-florin> check out the bottom of: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/community/
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Thank you. I am still not brave enough for dd, but others might be with that example.
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I don't think we ever made a pump.io
<valorie> and the preceeding thing is dead..... open source twitter or whatever that was
<valorie> do you think we need reddit? HN?
<valorie> that's a nice Community page
<sgclark> diaspora?
<valorie> ah, I forgot that
<valorie> I set it up, but then it just sat
<valorie> I think it was a solution looking for a problem
<elky> valorie: statusnet/identica?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-11
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie and mparillo
<ahoneybun> darn thumb will not update
<ahoneybun> fixed valorie
<mparillo> On the Facebook Graphic on  http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/community/ most of that area does not go to https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org?ref=stream That is, it is more like a snapshot of a real facebook page, but I wonder if many people will zoom down and click in the area, rather than watching the target change as they mouse around.
<mparillo> Actually, it is kinda true for all the social media graphics, but for the rest, I think it is a little more obvious what is going on.
<valorie> identi.ca, that's what I couldn't recall
<valorie> thank you elky
<valorie> ahoneybun: shouldn't that first link be ~/Documents/etc.
<valorie> you have =Documents
<ahoneybun> valorie: I always use Documents as I'm in my home directory but I believe your right
<ahoneybun> but in dd your telling it where the iso is
<ahoneybun> night/morning
<valorie> yes I understand, but the actual path is /home/username/Documents/etc.
<valorie> or shortform: ~/Documents
<ovidiu-florin> Gooooood morning
<ovidiu-florin> and it's so good that I've improved the header title http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/contribute-to-kubuntu/
<ovidiu-florin> it's prettyer now
<valorie> that's beautiful!
<ovidiu-florin> I believe Community, Contribute and Donate shoul be on the same page
<ovidiu-florin> or a main page and subpages
<ovidiu-florin> their content are very closely related and they should be agregated
<ovidiu-florin> anyone else?
 * ovidiu-florin is brainstorming while going through the feedback
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<ovidiu-florin> by icons you mean navigation icons? https://trello.com/c/fTDbCsr9/28-feature-tour
<kubotu_> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Feedback :: Feature tour ++ ]
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: could you help me with something?
<ovidiu-florin> or anyone for that matter
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu_: give me a beer
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu_ hates me
<ovidiu-florin> I need to go through all the feedback and create trello cards for each suggestion
<ovidiu-florin> please help
<valorie> kubotu_: give ovidiu-florin a beer
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: "Community, Contribute and Donate shoul be on the same page" or subpages: yes
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> !beer | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<valorie> pfff
<Peace-> Riddell: 
<Peace-> libkf5people-data  try to install that
<Peace-> you will get an error
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes
<yofel> Peace-: known, he was looking at it
<Peace-> i got other errors btw 
<Peace-> for exmaple 
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget* does errors but i guess it's normal they are the old plasma wigets  i guess
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> +-.- 
<Peace-> qmlplugindump: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlplugindump': No such file or directory
<yofel> Peace-: you want qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<Peace-> yofel: thank you
<Peace-> yofel: i can't get qtcreator working properly 
<Peace-> i tried everything 
<Peace-> file:///home/semvivid/wq/wq.qml:22 plugin cannot be loaded for module "org.kde.plasma.core"
<Peace-> i added this to wq.qmlproject
<Peace-> importPaths: [ "/usr/lib/kde4/imports" ]
<yofel> kde4?
<Peace-> plasma 5
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> shit
<Peace-> mm but i have that folder
<Peace-> mmm
<yofel> well, we do still have kde4 apps around
<yofel> Peace-: you probably want /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/ ?
<yofel> QML isn't my field of expertise I fear..
<Peace-> ok let's try 
<Peace-> mp
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> yofel: it seems it doesn't work no
<Peace-> ah shit
<yofel> #kde-devel would probably be more helpful at this point
<Peace-> yofel: thank you
<BluesKaj> odd , suddenly the cursor turns in to an I on the Konversation tabs, like a it does in the textbox, and makes it difficult to see
<BluesKaj> ok , a reboot fixed the cursor problem
<BluesKaj> no more kmix in the sytem tray, there's no widget either
<jalo> Would it be possible to add https on www.hellotux.com delivery info page?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: lots of good stuff here that could be one page for the new site https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute
<ahoneybun> this is a great video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYrobaenFCc
<Guest72465> tis I Sick_Rimmit
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu_: give me a beer
<soee> :)
<Riddell> kubotu_: beer for ovidiu-florin 
 * Riddell slides a sangria down the table to ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> thank you Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu_: doesn't seem to care about me
<soee> Riddell: this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Triaged]
<soee> i think it has been fixed somehow in todays update to kernel or systemd or something
<ovidiu-florin> regarding sddm.....
<soee> but we can logout now so this was related to sddm ?
<ovidiu-florin> when resuming from standby I can see my wondws and after a second ot 2 I'm presented with the login prompt
<ovidiu-florin> I can't report it since it doesn't always happen
<soee> 2 users also confirme dtaht logut works for them now /  under this bug report
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you know anything about aseigo?
<ovidiu-florin> where is he?
<ovidiu-florin> I've been trying to get in touch with him for a while
<soee> ovidiu-florin: i thnk T-Shorts can be removed from main nav as it is in footer and its not as much important as othes
<soee> *T-Shirts
<ovidiu-florin> so have you voted?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: my votes are there liek 3 days ?
<ovidiu-florin> so that will be taken into consideration
 * ovidiu-florin is talking formally
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> I'll fix the menus once I finish getting through all the feedback
<ovidiu-florin> and creating trello cards
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I asked the feedbakers to do.....
<soee> ovidiu-florin: nice change with the page title on subpages / without bckground
<ovidiu-florin> so I don't have to do it again
<yofel> kubotu_: order beer for ovidiu-florin
 * kubotu_ gives ovidiu-florin a nice frosty mug of beer.
<soee> though, why not using Oxygen font ?
<ovidiu-florin> fianlly
<yofel> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: http://www.dragosasaftei.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/fotografie-de-produs-cu-amintire-silva-dark-7.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I'm having :D
<yofel> *drool*
<ovidiu-florin> romanian beer
<yofel> thanks for making me envious ;P
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: come visit
<ovidiu-florin> you can have a dusin
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: he'll be at the pim sprint this weekend in france
<ovidiu-florin> that's why he ignores his emails?
<yofel> hardly the time for it, otherwise would love to
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I've no idea about that
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you have Georg's email?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I do not
<ovidiu-florin> awesome....
<soee> ovidiu-florin: also try setting for the page title text shadow: 1px 1px 5px rgb(60, 60, 60);
<ovidiu-florin> soee: please make a trello card for that
<ovidiu-florin> put it in ToDo
<soee> i have no idea how to use this trello :D
<Riddell> ScottK: remember bug 1400730 if you're in a useful mood
<ubottu> bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400730
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu_: !trello soee
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do I do this? ^
<soee> do i have to somehow join teh group or something ?
<ovidiu-florin> pm me your email
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I'm clueless about the trello plugin I fear
<soee> ovidiu-florin: my email ?
<ovidiu-florin> in private please
<ovidiu-florin> soee: you're in
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/b/3Fo1KXoN/kubuntu-promotion
<ovidiu-florin> soee: you can add the card details in the card description
<ovidiu-florin> just below the title
<soee> ovidiu-florin: like i did now is fine ?
<ovidiu-florin> it's ok
<ovidiu-florin> soee: can you split Bart's email into trello cards in the feedback list?
<soee> what email ?
<darthanubis> http://pasteboard.co/2utSJCgj.png
<ovidiu-florin> soee: this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-April/009453.html
<ovidiu-florin> darthanubis: ?
<darthanubis> I have installed the restricted and extra packages, and mscorefonts-installer is installed
<darthanubis> but I don't think these packages have installed the normal files it usually have
<darthanubis> I even installed the ubuntu-restricted and extras
<darthanubis> It seems these packages are not ready? And was wondering if anyone else was experiencing this?
<soee> some user had also problems with ms fonts last days
<soee> darthanubis: try reinstalling this ms- package
<darthanubis> so I get this noticfication in the taskbar ever restart as a result
<darthanubis> of course I already tried reinstalling the package. Butit does not actually pull the archive unpack it and install, like every year hence before
<Riddell> frecel: I'm still happy to give you a packaging tutorial if you're interested
<soee> ovidiu-florin: im not sure what exactly i shoudl put form that mail to dotos, its more like discussion atm
<soee> sgclark: hows the work on frameworks going ?
<sgclark> soee: oh
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> well
<soee> :)
<sgclark> done but the new frameowrk and a silly patch..
<sgclark> but distracted by kde ci..
<Riddell> sgclark: need me to help?
<sgclark> Riddell: sure :) add a new repo for modemmanager-qt
<sgclark> I can build it I think 
<sgclark> but I do need this evening off..
<Riddell> sgclark: hasn't sitter already packaged it as part of kubuntu ci?
<sgclark> hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: rest your weary fingertips :)
<sgclark> maybe
<Riddell> sgclark: what ppa are you using?
<sgclark> proably just need kubuntu_archive branch
<sgclark> umm 
<sgclark> next staging
<sgclark> I think lol
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> darn
<sgclark> forgot the status sheet.. one sec
<soee> why there are posts in some non-english language for example about KF 5.9 https://planetkde.org/
<soee> and there is no in english ? :)
<soee> planekde doen't work with https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.9.0.php ?
<sgclark> those are personal blogs no?
<soee> oh i duuno
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> those are just links to personal blogs
<sgclark> well
<soee> for me planetkde is like nive place to get info about what is going on in kde world
<sgclark> dev blogs
<sgclark> yep
<soee> would be goot ot have there also announcelments for officil webs
<sgclark> but some are in languages I cannot read lol
<soee> sgclark: thats what i talking about :) ome starnge langs
<soee> well meybe not strange but i don not speakread them :)
<sgclark> it looks much nicer than before though.. planetkde that is
<sgclark> our site too :)
<sgclark> much nicer
<sgclark> just so busy I don't have time to read anymore :(
<soee> you shoud one eye and one hand work, and second read :D
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> soee: the trouble is that https://dot.kde.org/ needs more editors, it didn't get a frameworks 5.9 story
<Riddell> volunteers welcome
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | KF5 5.9 Status: http://goo.gl/gI3xd0 |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 20 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<sgclark> Riddell: status ^
<Riddell> thanks sgclark 
<sgclark> no no, thank you!
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> Riddell: I always get Can't retry with that retry script. What am I doing wrong :(
<sgclark> I was up late.. hitting retry..
<sgclark> it looks like it is trying.. lists them with the arch.. but error
<soee> Riddell: ill be more active and try to do more web related stuff after my personal projects are done
<Riddell> sgclark: are you using --force ? I don't know why but it seems to need it
<soee> i like to be informed and probably a lot of other users, thats why i often post some info on g+ liek now https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/Sjg6kySPCYo
<soee>  :)
<frecel> Riddell: I have a free afternoon now, we could go through the packaging process if you have some time
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh no, that probably it
<Riddell> frecel: make a launchpad account and add your ssh key and I'll set up a shared server
<frecel> Already have one
<Riddell> frecel: url?
<frecel> Oh I might have to do the ssh thing again, I reinstalled for 15.04
<frecel> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~frecel
<Riddell> frecel: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-224-203.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> type something when you get in
<frecel> Riddell: give me a second, I have to mighrate my key from a different partition
<frecel> Riddell: I had to change my key
<Riddell> frecel: do I have the right one?
<frecel> no
<Riddell> frecel: have you updated launchpad?
<frecel> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> frecel: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-224-203.compute-1.amazonaws.com   now
<frecel> hmm I'm still gettin permission denied
<Riddell> frecel: try now, password foobar
<frecel> Sorry about that, I don't use lp often. I'm in now
<Riddell> frecel: great
<Riddell> frecel: this is shared ec2 cloud server from amazon, we can both see and interact with the session
<Riddell> frecel: shall we package something?
<frecel> Riddell: sounds good
<Riddell> frecel: I see a new version of digikam is out https://www.digikam.org/
<Riddell> frecel: by checking on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam you can see we are at 4.7.0
<Riddell> frecel: first thing to check is do debian have a newer version
<Riddell> which is at https://packages.debian.org/src:digikam
<Riddell> frecel: do they?
<frecel> Riddell: sid is at 4.4.4.0-1.1
<Riddell> sounds old, guess we need to do it outselves
<Riddell> frecel: get the current package with  apt-get source digikam
<Riddell> frecel: actually make a directory called current and do that
<Riddell> frecel: you've done this before so tell me if you know it all
<Riddell> frecel: that downloaded the upstream "orig" tar and the packaging debian.tar
<Riddell> and a .dsc with description metadata
<frecel> it's been a while, so it's probably better if we cover it all
<Riddell> frecel: look in digikam-4.7.0/debian for the packaging
<Riddell> frecel: it's quite a complex app this so there's quite a lot
<Riddell> but the .install files have the file in each of the .deb packages that will get made
<Riddell> frecel: and the control file has the descriptions of the packages to make
<Riddell> and the rules file is the complex bit, it's a makefile to build install and make the .debs
<Riddell> looking at it there's some mess in there which is no longer needed, I think whoever packaged this last didn't tidy up
<Riddell> frecel: look at the files and see if you understand them
<Riddell> and ask me what you don't
<Riddell> most of the process is done by debhelper a set of perl scripts to do the configure/build/install/generate package etc that's the dh_foo scripts
<Riddell> and the makefile has those override_dh_foo lines to alter the defaults
<frecel> I'm not an expert on make but most of this is fairly self explanatory
<Riddell> nobody is, mostly you copy and paste from another project :)
<Riddell> frecel: right let's do the new one
<Riddell> frecel: cd out of current and wget the new one from http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/
<frecel> Riddell: 4.9?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> frecel: rename it to digikam_4.9.0.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> and uncompress
<Riddell> frecel: tip: you can just use  tar xf  with tar it'll work out the compression these days
<Riddell> frecel: rename it to digikam_4.9.0.orig.tar.bz2
<frecel> Riddell: I've been uncompressing by right clicking on packages in dolphin for too long :D
<Riddell> packaging is mostly a command line task I'm afraid :)
<Riddell> frecel: digikam_4.9.0.orig.tar.bz2  note the underscre 
<Riddell> underscore
<Riddell> deb packages are fussy about the source tar name
<Riddell> frecel: inside the uncompressed directory copy over the debian/ directory from the current package
<Riddell> frecel: cd into digikam-4.9.0/
<Riddell> and add a new changelog entry with  dch -i
<Riddell> frecel: this opens emacs as an editor, you know emacs right?
<frecel> Riddell: I'm a vim guy
<Riddell> bah! :)
<Riddell> frecel: here you go
<frecel> my pinky is untrained in pressing Ctrl all the time :D
<Riddell> frecel: add a 1 line changelog, fix up version number and name/email
<frecel> what is the ubuntu1/ubuntu2 part of the version number?
<Riddell> 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> 4: is the epoch, it resets the version number incase you want to go lower than the one before
<Riddell> 4.9.0 is upstream
<Riddell> -0 is debian (0 because this isn't in debian yet)
<Riddell> and ubuntu2 is the ubuntu version
<Riddell> frecel: so set it to ubuntu1 as this is the first ubuntu version of 4.9.0
<frecel> Riddell: I have no iea how to insert RFC822 date format into vim :D
<Riddell> frecel: well don't, the idea of dch is it gives you a template and does that for you
<Riddell> frecel: remove what you've done
<Riddell> frecel: the "digikam (4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2)" line is the start of a template for you to eidt
<Riddell> edit
<Riddell> frecel: lovely save it
<Riddell> and quit
<Riddell> frecel: let me tidy up some stuff
<Riddell> frecel: right I just removed some old files from packages that I should have removed last time I updated it
<Riddell> frecel: so let's see if it builds  debuild -j2  will compile it
<Riddell> or rather will tell us what it needs before it can compile it
<Riddell> frecel: that's all the build-depends listed in debian/control
<Riddell> frecel: /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> is the clumsy titled script to install them
<frecel> Riddell: why did it abort?
<Riddell> frecel: did you abort?
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> frecel: well best install them by hand!
<Riddell> sudo apt install ....
<Riddell> copy and paste job
<frecel> can't select it
<frecel> Riddell: oh, you are just doing it by hand like that
<Riddell> frecel: looks like mysql-server-core-5.5 is now mysql-server-core-5.6
<Riddell> frecel: edit that in debian/control
<Riddell> and run the apt line again with it changed
<Riddell> frecel: oh I see pbuilder-satisfydepends has confused apt now
<Riddell> try and   apt -f install
<Riddell> now we're talking
<Riddell> this digikam thing is a beast
<frecel> Do you always package on a vps or is this just for me?
<frecel> Restarting services will probably disconnect us
<Riddell> I said no
<Riddell> frecel: depends, for something like calligra it's so big my laptop would take an age so I start an expensive cloud server
<Riddell> frecel: but it's best to build in a clean environment so I have a local chroot that recreates a clean install 
<Riddell> frecel: debuild -j2  and see what happens :)
<Riddell> frecel: did you update debian/control for new myssql version?
<frecel> no,
<Riddell> frecel: it'll be up at the top
<Riddell> somewhere under Build-Depends:
<Riddell> I see it "mysql-server-core-5.5 | mysql-server-core"
<Riddell> needs to be 5.6 now
<Riddell> still needs an apt install
<frecel> victory
<Riddell> frecel: I looked at the build log to check the configure output, it seems all fine
<Riddell> frecel: so aye, time for a cup of tea now
<Riddell> frecel: once it's done we'll need to check if there's stuff not being build any more and new stuff being built and alter the .install files as needed
<frecel> Riddell: do you have to use the version of ubuntu that you build a package for?
<Riddell> frecel: no but it's obviously good if you can test the package yourself
<Riddell> or ask someone else to test
<Riddell> in this case we're building on an i386 so I can't install the .debs at the end anyway
<Riddell> so we'll put it into a standing archive and get someone to test it them put it into backports (because we're frozen for the vivid release)
<frecel> How are packages updated after the freeze? I've heard a lot of devs complain that it's hard to get their software uptated in the Ubuntu repos
<Riddell> frecel: well they're not, that's what it means to freeze :)
<frecel> Unless they can get it in debian and it happens to trickle down to Ubuntu just in time
<Riddell> it won't trickle down while we're frozen
<Riddell> but we can put it into backports
<Riddell> which is another apt repository people can add
<frecel> So the freeze lasts for the entire nine months?
<Riddell> sure, once we release that's it
<Riddell> which you can argue is a bit rubbish for developers and users
<Riddell> but that's the way linux distros are set up
<Riddell> canonical did have an extras repository for individual apps that want to be separate, dunno what happened to that
<frecel> Riddell: I think there are plenty of applications that should be frozen, like everything that has anything to do with the display server for example
<frecel> but I don't see why something like digikam shoudln't be updated if they have a new stable release in july
<Riddell> other systems like android, windows, mac etc have a separation between operating system and apps but linux distros don't
<Riddell> the trouble is if you update digikam what happens if digikam needs a new Qt version?
<Riddell> then you have to update that too
<Riddell> or you have to bundle it together and duplicate qt once for each application
<frecel> fair enough
<Riddell> linux has efficiency for not bundling the same library 100 times but it does mean apps can be older by default
<soee> we should alway sprovide atest apps only for latest release
<frecel> Riddell: so do you assign applications to packagers to take care of
<frecel> ?
<frecel> or do people just check versions and package what they feel like
<Riddell> frecel: kde has three muckle releases, frameworks, plasma and applications
<Riddell> and those get put into kubuntu ci for continuous builds
<Riddell> and then someone takes on the tars and packages them
<Riddell> as sgclark is doing now for frameworks
<Riddell> we have scripts to do them because it's mostly repetative and there's lots of them
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.9.0_vivid.html
<Riddell> frecel: a lot of other stuff gets updated in debian and we just sync it
<Riddell> otherwise stuff gets packaged as people feel the need
<Riddell> we have watches on a lot of packages for new releases http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<frecel> Riddell: so the entire thing depends mostly on how much applications can we package before the freeze
<Riddell> frecel: yep
<Riddell> but that's true of any software development
<frecel> Riddell: for me as a user PPAs solve the problem entirely
<frecel> There are a few applicaitons that I need to be at the very latest version, the rest of it I don't really care about
<ahoneybun> kubotu_: give beer to frecel
<frecel> ahoneybun: do you look at the changes to DocCheck? I'm trying to add something to it every day now
<ahoneybun> frecel: let me check sorry
<frecel> ahoneybun: I improved the dictionary quite a bit so for a lot of files it only returns names and email adresses
<ahoneybun> getting some invalid syntax
<Riddell> frecel: it's done!
<ahoneybun> line 32
<Riddell> frecel: I'll need to leave soon to chat to my girlfriend, how are you doing for time?
<frecel> I'm in UTC -7 timezone I got plenty of time
<Riddell> frecel: so it's saying it can't install a file
<Riddell> which means that file was in a previous release but now isn't
<Riddell> dh_install: libkgeomap-data missing files (usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/libkgeomap.mo), aborting
<Riddell> frecel: so edit libkgeomap-data.install and remove the line that wants that file
<Riddell> frecel: now run  dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> and it'll try to install the files again
<Riddell> cd .. i guess
<frecel> woah
<Riddell> lovely, it no longer has files listed in .installs that don't exist
<Riddell> frecel: not it has files that  make install  has installed (into debian/tmp) but are not put anywhere by the .install files
<Riddell> frecel: there should be a debian/not-install file where we list the files we know don't want to be installed
<Riddell> check that
<Riddell> frecel: the only ones that need added are the appstream .xml files
<Riddell> work out which .install file to put them in
 * Riddell calls girlfriend
<frecel> Riddell: what am I looking for?
<frecel> ahoneybun: when you selected a folder did you end the path with / 
<frecel> ahoneybun: I just realized that it needs it and the code doesn't check for wheather it's there
<Riddell> frecel: those appdata .xml files
<frecel> Riddell: wouldn't it just go into digikam.install?
 * Riddell back
<Riddell> frecel: the digikam one will yes
<Riddell> the showfoto one will go in showfoto
<Riddell> and the other ones, dunno we need to look and see what they go with
<frecel> I think I need more coffee
 * genii hand-grinds some good strong arabica coffee beans, fires up the french press, and gets to making a fresh mug for frecel
<Riddell> frecel: looks like those plugins are part of the main digikam.install package
<Riddell> frecel: so put all the appdata files into digikam.install except showfoto which goes in showfoto.install
<frecel> Riddell: done
<Riddell> frecel: run  debuild -nc  to rerun the build (with no clear so it won't have to compile it all again)
<soee> frecel: hows the packaging going ? :)
<Riddell> once him once lintian stops running :)
<frecel> soee: There is more to it than I ininitally thought
<soee> frecel: i know, thats why i hadn't time so far to start with it
<Riddell> frecel: looking good
<Riddell> frecel: you should have .debs in the directory above
<soee> but some day i have to, maybe than you can help me a bit :) 
<Riddell> frecel: install them with  dpkg --install *deb
<soee> frecel: mówisz po polsku ? (do you speak pl) ?
<frecel> soee: Tak
<soee> frecel: cool :)
<frecel> ja się wyprowadziłem z polski jak miałem 17 lat, osiem lat minęło ale jeszcze pamiętam język ojczysty
<soee> frecel: cool, would be easier maybe to communicate someday, anyway here we speak enaglish :)
<Riddell> frecel: so it installs
<Riddell> frecel: let's upload it to a ppa to build there and get people to test
<Riddell> frecel: inside the source directory run   debuild -S
<Riddell> to make the source files
<frecel> Riddell: it looks like it's missing your gpg keys
<Riddell> frecel: change UNRELEASED to vivid and run debuild -S again
<frecel> Riddell: whic file was it in again?
<Riddell> frecel: debian/changelog
<Riddell> frecel: I did a remote sign
<Riddell> >debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-54-159-224-203.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/digikam/digikam_4.9.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> frecel: you can now upload it to my ppa
<Riddell> dput ppa:jr/ppa digikam_4.9.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> frecel: dput --unchecked  I guess
<frecel> Riddell: how long do you think it will take to build on launchpad?
<Riddell> frecel: building now https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7321261
<Riddell> so I guess it'll be done in 15 mins or so
<Riddell> then you can fine someone using vivid to install and test
<Riddell> then we can copy it over to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> and life will be good for digikam users
<Riddell> frecel: any questions before I sleep?
<Riddell> there's lots more to learn of course
<Riddell> we keep the packaging in bzr and git for one thing
<Riddell> and there's the fun of symbols files
<frecel> Not really, I will try build one on my own now and probably spam you with questions tomorrow
<Riddell> and the scripts for the big kde releases
<Riddell> good idea
<Riddell> do you want me to keep the ec2 up?
<frecel> I have a vps that I have to reimage today I'll just do it there
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> shutting down
<Riddell> frecel: oh your should join https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts now :)
<Riddell> added you :)
<frecel> Thanks :D
<frecel> as a side note is byobu just a reconfigured tmux?
<Riddell> frecel: it's gnu screen
<Riddell> with a nice profile
<Riddell> sgclark: that should be frameworks all done up in the ppa now and plasma-nm
<Riddell> the question now is what to do with it
<Riddell> but I guess testing is welcomed
 * Riddell sleeps
<yofel> Riddell: it's not screen but tmux these days
<yofel> frecel: pretty much
<yofel> with a couple extensions
<frecel> yofel: screen has always been enough for me anyway, I just thought that bar on the bottom looks cool
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-12
<darthanubis> http://pasteboard.co/2utSJCgj.png
<ScottK> Riddell: We don't normally release SRUs over the weekend.  I'll do it on Monday.
<ahoneybun> that would be installed with kubuntu-restricted package
<ahoneybun> darthanubis: ^
<darthanubis> Ahoneybun, problem is, it's not  being installed even though the package says it's installed 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<xennex81> I am going to be shortly installing kde plasma5 again with a live dvd of kubuntu 15.04 beta 2, any wishes?
<lordievader> xennex81: See iso.qa.ubuntu.com ;)
<xennex81> thanks, they just want a regular install and see if everything goes okay. I'll just note the things that were mentioned to see if anything is missing, but these things have always worked well.
<xennex81> and I always do kinda... adjusted setups
<xennex81> which are not representative of the design smooth install
<xennex81> kubuntu live session :p
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xennex81> hia
<xennex81> hiya
<xennex81> i'm just spending my time clearning up my system... which I had a regular mouse
<xennex81> how are you?
<xennex81> how is everyone
<xennex81> except me
 * sick_rimmit Appears in a Whooosh of 15.04 Plasma 5
<sick_rimmit> Ooooh Shiny, New, Lovelies
<darthanubis> http://pasteboard.co/2utSJCgj.png
<darthanubis> http://pasteboard.co/2w0NCYc5.png
<lordievader> \o/
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: No issues?
<lordievader> darthanubis: Could you get the apt version of that message?
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Hi
<sick_rimmit> Sorry just back from dinner
<lordievader> o/
<sick_rimmit> Only 1 tiny issue, when installing. I tried to go straight to Install Kubuntu, rather than Try Kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> It got stuck when detecting the disk setup
<sick_rimmit> I then used Try Kubuntu, and then installer from the desktop, and all was good
<lordievader> Hmm, odd.
<sick_rimmit> TBH, I think it's my Odd COmbo of SSD, 1TB Sata, and External USB DVD, and USB Installer stick
<sick_rimmit> That gave it the issues, so I didn't look to raise this as a bug
<sick_rimmit> I am very pleased, as the new Plasma desktop is faster and more responsive than 14.10 I was using previous, and that's important
<sick_rimmit> to me because this laptop is about 8 years old
<soee> ;]
<soee> Riddell: we suggest users LTS over latest ?
<KDDA> has anyone else noticed an increase in the time it takes to boot to login?
<frecel> Riddell: I tried building a package from scratch with no previous version with no success
<soee> KDDA: sure, after switch to systemd
<ahoneybun> KDDA: on Beta 2?
<KDDA> any idea why?
<soee> frecel: how was the digicam packaging yesterday ?
<frecel> soee: good, it builds on lp
<KDDA> yes it did start getting longer from it was switched to systemd
<soee> frecel: cool :)
<yofel> soee: I don't think we recommend either one?
<soee> KDDA: try asking on #ubuntu+1 for this
<soee> yofel: im asking because of teh items order on Download page
<yofel> hm, true..
<yofel> well, I would leave it as it is. With plasma5 in the state as it is, random users will probably be more happy with the LTS
<darthanubis> lordievader: Thank you. That was the problem, the gui was not showing the agreemnt page to accept or refuse to use non free font package. The cmdline did, and I accepted, and the fonts were pulled and installed.All done, no errors.
<darthanubis> All fonts downloaded and installed.
<darthanubis> Setting up ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.4+nmu1ubuntu2
<yofel> eh? That sounds like a bug in debconf..
<soee> report ;]
<sick_rimmit> KDDA Are you connecting to WiFi ?
<KDDA> sometimes
<KDDA> mostly ethernet
<sick_rimmit> KDDA: I noticed yesterday that it waited to bring up the WiFi before I got the login
<lordievader> darthanubis: Ah, that is annoying.
<sick_rimmit> KDDA: Today when I booted, however it was so fast, I was shocked. I have an SSD, but I did on 14.10 but 15.04 is certainly faster
<KDDA> I have SSD too
<KDDA> it was lightening quick before systemd
<sick_rimmit> KDDA: Well it might be worth having a look at dmesg
<yofel> there's also this systemd-analyze thing, that might show something
<KDDA> yofel: yeah
<KDDA> I had exim4.service which took 30 seconds
<KDDA> and Network manager
<KDDA> deffo notice the difference
<KDDA> Startup finished in 3.192s (kernel) + 7.053s (userspace) = 10.246s
<lordievader> exim? On a desktop?
<KDDA> yeah, I dunno why thats installed
<KDDA> its gone now
<KDDA> I was playing around with OwnCloud, maybe it installed it :/
<yofel> probably, I think exim4 is apts usual choice if it has to install a random mail server
<KDDA> dont need it, so got rid
<lordievader> It is somewhat strange to install a mail server on a desktop ;)
<KDDA> disabled modem manager too
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Exim Yes I spotted that too
 * lordievader starts to get curious if he has it too...
 * lordievader phew
<sick_rimmit> dpkg --get-selections | grep exim says I'm good too
<soee> sgclark: KF 5.9 ready ? :)
<yofel> aptitude why might tell where it came from if you see it again
<soee> what is this exim4 ?
<yofel> but you easily get it if you install something just slightly web related
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: Shorthand would be 'dpkg -l|grep exim', slightly less typing :)
<yofel> soee: mail server
<soee> hmm
<sgclark> soee: yes sorry needs testing
 * yofel usually sticks to postfix
<sgclark> I use exim4
 * lordievader has msmtp for forwarding to google.
<soee> sgclark: what ppa ?
<sgclark> next staging
<soee> updating
<KDDA> if you think your systemd is slow, use this command "systemd-analyze blame"
<KDDA> ranks by time
<Riddell> frecel: what happened?
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Thanks, I have trouble remembering which switch does which, so I've developed this habit of typing the long version.
<sick_rimmit> I hate it when chown wants -R and chmod wants -r too Bah!!
<sgclark> Riddell: assuming you are jr, the spamming should stop lol sorry
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: Yeah, those are tricky.
<yofel> yeah, jr would be him usually
<sgclark> hehe my ci was spamming him :(
<yofel> heh
<soee> sgclark: look like smooth upgrade, great work :)
<soee> *looks
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm not jr on irc, that was some other poor soul :)
<sgclark> oh no! lol
<Anonymauz> Hello! I am using kubuntu 15.04, i have en and ru keyboard layouts. When i switch to another window or press Enter in browser text edit field - my layout switches to default(en_US). I have "Global switching policy" in keyboard settings. What's wrong with it?
<Anonymauz> btw, when i double-click window, layout changes to default(en_US) too
<sgclark> well I turned it for for now. 
<Anonymauz> [23:11] <Anonymauz> any ideas?
<lordievader> sgclark: Hehe, some random person got all your ci messages?
<sgclark> lol seems so
<sgclark> well it gets the info from kde identity.. so
<sgclark> not much I can do there
<lordievader> Hehe
<Anonymauz> nobody can help?
<sgclark> possibly not today, it is Sunday. I don't use other languages sorry :(
<soee> Anonymauz: this hapens in webbrowser ?
<Anonymauz> yes
<Anonymauz> but not only there
<Anonymauz> now it happens even if i click another area of the screen
<soee> maybe browser forces language and it has osme infliance on keyboard layout
<Anonymauz> maybe i have problem not with keyboard, but window settings.. can't find a solution yet tho
<frecel> Riddell: well I decided to try to build a package for this https://github.com/yvt/openspades
<frecel> Riddell: and I managed to make a deb file but it doesn't include binaries
<frecel> I'm guessing it's because the file structure is different than most programs with that mk folder
<soee> sgclark: do you plan to work on Plasma 5.3 beta ?
<sgclark> sure. but not today
<sgclark> I just want one day off lol
<soee> sgclark: sure thing, just asking :)
<sgclark> np, it is kde that is doing the most overworking
<Anonymauz> how can i reset all layout preferences? to the beginning state
<Riddell> frecel: debuild -S and give us the source files to look at
<frecel> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811339/
<Riddell> frecel: ok, now give us the .dsc .debian.tar and .orig.tar
<frecel> Riddell: I guess everybody decided to start calling me now
<frecel> including the RCMP
<soee> Riddell: KF 5.9 are fine, installed without any problems, will they make into vivid ?
<Riddell> soee: undecided as yet
<Riddell> soee: have you tested plasma-nm ?
<Riddell> presumably you have by virtue of talking here
<hggdh> sync
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-11
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTH3wPjWzQk
<ronnoc> ahoneybun: Nice video :)
<ronnoc> sand the panel crashes lol
<ronnoc> *sans
<valorie> nice vid, but dang, all those crashes
<valorie> I never get any
<valorie> knock on wood
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Good morning
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: mornin'
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Mirv: hey, packaging for this is in ubuntu+1 branch I presume? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011
<Mirv> sitter: yes for qtbase, qtdeclarative and qtmultimedia. they've ubuntu+1 branches. hmm, some others have 5.6 changes in the normal ubuntu branch (qtwebkit, qt3d), that could be changed if it hurts.
<sitter> Mirv: should be fine thanks
<vip> any news on beta 3?
<Mirv> ok
<soee> vip: there will be next beta ?
<soee> i think RC now and than final
<soee> !schedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedule
<vip> soee: who knows
<vip> I'd like t upgrade from wily, but I don't know if I should wait (and vbox test it) or not
<soee> vip: most of us here ar eon Xenial for a long time already :-)
<soee> i use it at my laptop and work machine
<vip> soee: two monitors?
<soee> vip: yes
<vip> soee: great, You've convinced me ;)
<soee> :D
<soee> though i am using nvidia driver here where 2 i have monitors setup
<soee> *where i have 2 monitors setup
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> chakra is based on arch ?
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<lordievader> soee: I believe it was.
<BluesKaj> soee, hi.. yes it is
<BluesKaj> it also has plasma 5.6 available...assume that's why you're asking
<soee> yeah :) it has all latest stuff i though i might test it but since it is not debian based i might skip
<BluesKaj> arch's  package management system is a bit clunky iirc
<soee> well i tried it a long time ago: arch + kde and it is not so hard
<soee> but i prefere apt
<soee> there is yast i think
<BluesKaj> same here, about 5 yrs ago, it's ok ,but a lot of work for a pretty ordinary linux 
<soee> yup, and since i'm using Debian on my VPS-es i want to stick with it :)
<soee> btw i switch ed from Chromium Browser to Vivaldi 1.0 :)
<soee> dark theme rox :)
<BluesKaj> sticking with FF for bow..too much invested in it atm
<BluesKaj> now
<soee> this thursday 16.04 RC will be released and we still don't have Plasma 5.5.5 in archive :/
<BluesKaj> think the OS is sticking with 5.4 for now 
<soee> 5.5.4 should be in archive no ?
<marco-parillo> Default 16.04 is 5.5.4
<marco-parillo> IIRC, you can get 5.5.5 with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<soee> yes yes i have it installed
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, odd that I have the landing ppa , but plasmashell -v shows 5.5.4
<marco-parillo> I could be wrong. Maybe I had tried (successfully) ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<marco-parillo> All I knew, somebody asked me to test, and it seemed to work for me.
<mhall119> yofel: are you around for the snappy flavor call?
<sgclark> yofel: ping? meeting today
<mhall119> yofel: https://appear.in/snaps-flavours
<yofel> IRC-only, sorry
 * sick_rimmit waves
<sick_rimmit> Hi friends
<ahoneybun> hey sick_rimmit 
<soee> \o
<soee> hey tomorrow is chocolate day :D
<sick_rimmit> Chocolate day, that sounds good :-D
<sick_rimmit> Hi ahoneybun
<sick_rimmit> I see you've been playing with xenial 
<ahoneybun> mm?
<ahoneybun> I've been running it for a few weeks sick_rimmit 
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes, but I saw the short video of you on YouTube yesterday
<sick_rimmit> with desktop, and your cam in the bottom right corner
<ahoneybun> the gaming video?
<sick_rimmit> Nah, dunno it was posted to the Kubuntu Podcast
<ahoneybun> no it was posted to mine
<ahoneybun> it is on my channel
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: nope
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it's on the KP channel
<ahoneybun> lies
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyRIk9zTylU
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> ohhh'
<ahoneybun> I was wondering where it was going
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: and that's windows!!!!!!!!!!
<ahoneybun> I was using the KP streaming key
<ahoneybun> opps
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: remove it please
<sick_rimmit> ha ha, you posted it to wrong channel
<sick_rimmit> no worries.
<ahoneybun> well the second time it was to mine
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, is so serious about it
<sick_rimmit> it would be good idea to take it down, 
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5LARzUrHZg
<ahoneybun> though now I know I was not recording sound
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, some people like to game
<sick_rimmit> Anyways, let's not take over devel channel on an off topic
<sick_rimmit> ;-)
<ahoneybun> I think the kubuntu-ci does that fine lol
<sick_rimmit> I'm just setting up a packaging build server
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I'm still at work...
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: do you have that packaging docker up somewhere?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: yeah, but it's not in any kind of usefull shape
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it was just a test to replace pbuilder
<sgclark> right, I was going to make it useful. I can start from scratch.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: sgclark https://hub.docker.com/r/ovidiub13/kubuntu-packaging-devel/
<sgclark> thanks
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: github source link is in there
<sick_rimmit> Did you guys know about the Debian Packaging plugin for Jenkins ?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: nooooo....??
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: tell us more
<sick_rimmit> I was reading about it over the weekend
<sick_rimmit> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Debian+Package+Builder+Plugin
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: I see nothing in regards to github source
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: on the right side
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: bellow the owner field
<sick_rimmit> Oooo look
<sick_rimmit> New Shinnies
<sick_rimmit> Jenkins 2.0
<sick_rimmit> https://jenkins.io/2.0/
<sgclark> ah found it thanks
 * sick_rimmit Thinks... "if only I had a clue how that stuff works"
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it's Java
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it doesn't
<sick_rimmit> lol
<vip> soee: do-release-upgrade -d?
<soee> i never remember this command :D probably yes
<vip> Nie odnaleziono nowego wydania
<vip> oh, now it found something
<vip> strange
<vip> "error during upgrade"
<vip> Hash Sum mismatch
<soee> ~.~
<BluesKaj> had to install upstart, the plymouth screen takes forever, almost 2 mis, and sddm doesn't load the login page , I have to login via vt/tty and startx to get to the desktop 
<BluesKaj> something is definitely missing here
<valorie> hmmm, hash sum mismatch is supposedly a thing of the past
<valorie> BluesKaj: is that an install from a daily image, or upgrade, or?
<BluesKaj> valorie, , it's an upgraded daily, it's been a while since I installed it, probly 6 weeks at least
<valorie> wow, sounds like a regression then
<valorie> leaves me not wanting to upgrade today
<valorie> yesterday
<valorie> 's upgrade was flawless, afai can tell
<BluesKaj> valorie, I might reinstall tomorow , it only takes 20 mins but setting up the vpn and other extar packages will be a pita, that's why I'm procrastinating
<BluesKaj> hoping there's a fix in the pipe
<soee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/systemd/+changelog
<soee> latest systemd chnages, maybe something was not right
<mamarley> Hmm, I have had that installed for several days and no issues booting up.
<valorie> BluesKaj: why do you need a vpn?
<BluesKaj> valorie, shhhhh
<valorie> lol
<valorie> some Debian-based project had an April Fools screen that popped up saying Your Computer has Been Locked because of US Code blah blah of 2017
<valorie> based on the ransomware screens now infesting Win installs
<valorie> seemed extreme to me, but then I read about the crap my Congress is proposing
<valorie> I think it doesn't have a snowball's chance to pass, because they are mostly known now for Doing Nothing and Getting Paid for It
<BluesKaj> this old pc is my HTPC , nothing real fancy , just vlc for watching movies thru hdmi and spdif into an audio system ... experimenting with Kodi atm to see if it's worth cutting the cord
<BluesKaj> and this TV is also my monitor
<snele> clivejo: about muon. I think muon from your ppa is enought for now (because nobody else cares for pushing it to main archive)
<snele> clivejo: i will share your ppa on kubuntu forums
<clivejo> snele: I deleted it
<snele> clivejo: could you maybe make xenial ppa only for muon?
<clivejo> I cant see what the problem is
<snele> clivejo: muon from your ppa works great for me. no problems at all
<clivejo> muon is broken, we have a fix
<clivejo> if I need to open another FFE for qapt, then thats fine, just tell me what to do and Ill try and do it
<snele> clivejo: please add it back at least to your xenial ppa, many kubuntu users will really appreciate it
<valorie> libqapt actually changed recently?
<valorie> I remember us talking about this, but not the details
<clivejo> yes, and the new Muon needs that change otherwise it crashes when you refresh the list
 * valorie is still reading the debian policy manual, and is to the part about libraries and symbols
<clivejo> but I grabbed git snapshot for both
<valorie> they don't have a release?
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> that is probably why the FFE is being ignored
<valorie> they really don't like git snapshots for an LTS
<valorie> perhaps ask yofel if old release plus cherry-picked patches are a better bet to be accepted?
<clivejo> then tell me, Im not a mind reader!
<valorie> imo libqapt will have to be FFE'd too
<valorie> probably late for yofel
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> clivejo, I sent an email about Muon
<valorie> sitter, Riddell, have any input?
<valorie> ahoneybun: where did you send your email?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did mhall get back to you?
<clivejo> he said he was going to call in some favours
<ahoneybun> I've not heard, I asked if you wanted him CCed into it
<ahoneybun> I'll see if I can ping him
<ahoneybun> valorie, to the dev list?
<ahoneybun> I hope
<valorie> ok, I should read email
<valorie> gave up last night when comcast crapped out AGAIN
<ahoneybun> valorie, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-April/010355.html
<valorie> every night for over a week
<ahoneybun> there is the thread
<valorie> grrrr
 * ahoneybun finally bookmarked that url
<valorie> thank you, ahoneybun
<valorie> I think that the release-team list is where we should be writing, however
<valorie> that is where the people are with the power to help us get it into the archive
<valorie> and someone should release muon and libqapt!
<ahoneybun> I prefer to use apt but I can for sure understand its use
<valorie> I agree
<ahoneybun> for an LTS it is pretty important to have
<valorie> it's lovely to check out packages for latest changes, etc.
 * ahoneybun will have to write new docs about it 
<valorie> search works well, etc
<ahoneybun> what timezone is yofel in?
<valorie> he lives in Poland IMO
 * valorie replied to ML
<clivejo> why is a git snapshot questionable?
<ahoneybun> where is the bug report about Muon clivejo 
<ahoneybun> snapshots are sometimes seen as unstable
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its a FFE Bug 1562406
<ubottu> bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<valorie> clivejo: I assume because it is assumed that there is a reason for "no release" status
<valorie> like, no testing
<clivejo> the diff to libqapt is very little
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commitdiff&h=e63d3239a7846eb968151ebdd4f12e0921e0f13a
<clivejo> its just adding a signal
<ahoneybun> there are buildable and working debs somewhere clivejo ?
<ahoneybun> like a PPA
<clivejo> well two signals cacheReloadFinished(); and cacheReloadStarted();
<clivejo> there arent not
<clivejo> I had them in my PPA
<valorie> I think it would be good to help ovidiu-florin and sick_rimmit do a release
<sick_rimmit> What!!!
<ahoneybun> getting a working build in PPA or deb that works
<valorie> I believe it isn't that difficult: tag, and roll a tarball, then upload it to the kde depot for distribution
<ahoneybun> would be a good step I think
<valorie> sitter made a script called releaseme that many application devels use
<clivejo> valorie: shouldnt be that hard, this is sitters last bump https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commitdiff&h=726defa3188a1449312e212085f914e97e29f76f
<valorie> and the people in #kde-devel are helpful
<sick_rimmit> snele: I'm working on Muon
<valorie> who maintains libqapt?
<sick_rimmit> snele: Tonight I've neem configuring my build server
<clivejo> but I cant see why a release and a git snapshot would make any difference 
<sick_rimmit> snele: I hope to have new PPA's in about a weekish
<valorie> clivejo: it expresses the confidence of the maintainer
<clivejo> maybe Carlo Vanini can do that for us?
<valorie> clivejo: I believe we've done it before, but that was when Riddell was release manager
<clivejo> do sick_rimmit or ovidiu-florin have commit access yet?
<valorie> certainly worth asking him
<sick_rimmit> I don't believe so
<sick_rimmit> We've got a dialogue going with Carlo though
<sick_rimmit> so good start
<valorie> the Kubuntu Developers are the ones who vet new Kubutu Devels
<valorie> the KC doesn't do that, and doesn't have a say
<valorie> I surely do want more Kub Devels
<clivejo> but libqapt is on KDE, surely they need to be KDE devels?
<valorie> so you are talking about two different commit accesses
<clivejo> Im confused
<valorie> KDE devels can commit to any repo
<valorie> but maintainers or release managers do releases in KDE
<valorie> kubuntu devels I believe are the ones with commit access to our own repos
<clivejo> if we had someone to bump the version of libqapt, grab that source code and package it
<sick_rimmit> Buildserver ready, so I'll try building my version now
<valorie> and MOTUs are the ones who commit to Universe
<clivejo> then the release team might allow it in?
<valorie> I very much wish we had a senior person like yofel, sitter or riddell speaking up
 * sick_rimmit is permanently confused... just keep typing and pressing ok
<valorie> sgclark: are you here, or in the air?
<sgclark> fly back in a few hours
<valorie> sick_rimmit: yes, I hope you all and carlo can get something going
<valorie> sgclark: have I said anything untrue above?
<clivejo> rick would you ask Carlo if there is any way he could bump the version of libqapt then?
<valorie> I don't want to confuse anybody with wrong info
<sgclark> I confused
<sgclark> not sure what above is about sorry
<valorie> sgclark: the attempt to get Muon and libqapt updated and into the archive
<valorie> via FFE
<sgclark> ah good luck with that
<sgclark> highly doubt unreleased software post all feature freezes will get in
<sgclark> color me impressed if you do
<clivejo> I opened an FFE for Muon - Bug 1562406
<ubottu> bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<clivejo> to try and get a git snapshot of libqapt and muon into the archive
<clivejo> but the release team have totally ignored it
<clivejo> Id like to know why?
<sgclark> likely cause: past all freezes and the software is unreleased.
<clivejo> is it because they are git snapshots?
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Bump on libqapt, sure I will ask him
<clivejo> so Im wasting my time?
<valorie> if the software builds and runs, it should be released IMO
<valorie> then you can update your FFE
<sgclark> well then tell them to release, ,I highly doubt it will get into xenial unreleasef
<valorie> with a link to the released tarball or so
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: well looks like we'll need a bump on Muon too *rolls eyes*
<sick_rimmit> I think we can't release while we still have crash on package list
<clivejo> otherwise we'll have those two bugs wide open
<valorie> I thought that was recently fixed?
<clivejo> the crashing on the package list is fixed by updating libqapt
<clivejo> we need both libqapt and muon to make this work again
<sick_rimmit> Ah right, OK
<sick_rimmit> do you have a quickgit link for libqapt to hand ?
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git
<valorie> release release release
<sick_rimmit> Doh!
 * sick_rimmit its in the history
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: for handyness you could install the latest libqapt from KCI
<clivejo> that would stop your local build crashing
<sick_rimmit> OK
<sick_rimmit> Well Muon package is in mid build with pbuilder
<sick_rimmit> TBH, it'll probably be Weds evening that I can get it into PPA upload shape
<sick_rimmit> I have no clue how to get it FFE'd or stuff like that
<sick_rimmit> I can probably get as far as my PPA on launchpad
<sick_rimmit> I'm confused about release tarball, is that with KDE ?
<valorie> yes, with KDE
<valorie> it is released for everyone, not just us
<valorie> same with libqapt
<valorie> sick_rimmit: once they are released, I think the original FFE can be changed to include the new release info
<sick_rimmit> OK so we need a version bump tagged as Release on both, yes ?
<valorie> sick_rimmit: please ask someone who knows how to release!
<valorie> and look up the releaseme script by apachelogger/sitter
<valorie> ximion's input on that ML thread sounds important as well
<valorie> since it just involves syncing with Debian
 * sick_rimmit scratches head, as heart sinks with sense of utter frustration.
 * sick_rimmit can get as far as build to PPA, then its beyond his skills
<sick_rimmit> https://github.com/KDE/releaseme
<ximion> valorie: in my mind Ubuntu already had 5.6, so this was suprising to me
<ximion> and you really, really don't want to run on ancient app-install-data
<ximion> problem is that the new release will include some behavior changes and will use new technology (AppStream), so it might also add new issues
<ximion> but IMHO this (small) risk is outweight by the benefit of updating it
<valorie> "ubuntu already had 5.6" -- Qt 5.6 or what?
<valorie> plasma 5.6?
<valorie> the release dates made that impossible
<valorie> for both, actually
<valorie> we'll have to backport them
<valorie> after release
<valorie> sick_rimmit: 
<valorie> General Release Workflow
<valorie> Decide on a release date (duh)
<valorie> gotta do that first, and than one week later you can do the release
<valorie> ok, must go outside to work, at least a bit
<sick_rimmit> Thanks valorie I'm gonna wrap it up too
<sick_rimmit> OK so Muon builds with one minor Lintian warning, version number
<sick_rimmit> I'll be back Weds night try finish it and upload to PPA
 * sick_rimmit Out!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-12
<ximion> valorie: I meant plasma-discover 5.6 ;-)
<mhall119> clivejo: ahoneybun: I'm looking at comment #11 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> is there a missing dependency on the muon package?
<keithzg> mhall119: Both the "muon" and "libmuon" packages are actually built from the same source; from the talk recently in the scrollback seems like folks are working on it
<keithzg> (err, "it" being a new release)
<mhall119> keithzg: I'm trying to get the FFE handled by the release team, but that last comment sounds like something's not ready
<keithzg> mhall119: Ah, I getcha.
<keithzg> mhall119: Is that the case anymore, though? I seem to remember when I got that same error myself late last month, it was due to qapt being too old. But I just tested in a VM and that dependency seems to have been satisfied sometime since.
<keithzg> Ah . . . huh. Apparently it installs fine if one manually requests libmuon first, but it still is failing if one tries to install muon. I wonder if that's related to the lintian warning Rick was seeing?
<mhall119> keithzg: are you using the version of muon that's trying to get into xenial's archives, or the version already there?
<keithzg> mhall119: I was trying the version already there, since you were mentioning comment #11 on that bug
<ahoneybun> mm
<telegram> <Clifford>: The new muon doesn't build libmuon any more
<telegram> <Clifford>: Discover and updater have been migrated out into a separate package (plasma-discover)
<telegram> <Clifford>: So its just a stand alone muon package manager left now
<telegram> <Clifford>: It was unmaintained so was dropped just the main release
<telegram> <Clifford>: But some one mentioned that building from git worked until the 3rd of March when it started to crash
<telegram> <Clifford>: We found that reverting the commit made it work again so contacted the person who made the commit. He explained that the commit fixed a bug but needed an update to libqapt
<telegram> <Clifford>: Once we updated libqapt it works fine. I've been using it for about two weeks and no issues
<telegram> <Clifford>: As have a number of others
<telegram> <Clifford>: /me goes back to sleep
<Mirv> I'm asking for KDE ubiquity i18n testing at bug #1512834, I made a PPA for it and MP
<ubottu> bug 1512834 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slideshow is not translated on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512834
<Mirv> it seems an important bug
<vip> soee: hmm, no change after upgrade
<vip> still huge lag after entering password in login screen
<soee> vip: well i had the same problem
<soee> one moment
<soee> vip: in my case i tracked it down to this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360777
<ubottu> KDE bug 360777 in General "Due to faulty configuration desktop loading time is ~20 seconds longer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vip> soee: i have no such file
<vip> maybe other dir
<vip> .kde/share/config
<vip> soee: yay, removing plasma-desktop-appletsrc did work
<lordievader> Good morning.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there
<vip> soee: thanks
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: howdy
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, ovidiu-florin, how are you guys doing?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: work....
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: just found nother bug
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: work for me too
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Otherwise good
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I'm not sure I should fix this bug....
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: you ?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: lordievader ^
<lordievader> Doing good here, have coffee by my side :)
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: apparently my bug is not a bug
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it's a feature....
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Are you using Apple products?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: no....
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: let's move this conversation to offtopic
<soee> vip: maybe you can update my bug report wit some additional info ?
<vip> i did
<yofel> valorie, ahoneybun: Germany actually - same timezone though. I'm a bit sick lately and not around much, sorry
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: No worries
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hope you feel better soon 😃
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee 
<BluesKaj> sorry I had to leave yesterday, but I had to help with dinner 
<soee> np :)
<BluesKaj> ido you guys manage to solve the user's problems ?
<BluesKaj> err did
<soee> i had to leave to so i did not help :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<ahoneybun> mm some people are trying to use Discover over Muon: http://byteria.blogspot.com/2016/04/kubuntu-xenial-beta2-discover-spectacle.html
<clivejo> o/ acheron
<acheron> hello
<clivejo> hows you?
<acheron> good :)
<acheron> no FFE for muon?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> someone suggested that we need to get the source released
<acheron> shame. unlike some, I'll happily use synaptic
<clivejo> so Im trying to  convince KDE to bump the release number
<acheron> good luck. they seem slow to get going with things like that outside the main release priorities of plasma/kf5/apps
<clivejo> yeah, the advice is contact the maintainer
<clivejo> but as far as I can tell its unmaintained
<clivejo> I also dont get why release team wont even acknowledge the FFE
<clivejo> even if its just "sorry cantd do that because ......"
<yofel> clivejo: you might want to go do #ubuntu-release and actually talk to them, they're really busy these days.
<yofel> Should they defer to me, tell them I'm fine with it as long as the result is something that works reliably. If we have something that works "somewhat", then lets please go with synaptic
<yofel> lol, thanks mhall119 for doing exactly that :D
<mhall119> yofel: I'm trying...
<Riddell> clivejo: don't let sitter bully you just because he's elite and has a mohawk
<Riddell> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406 is already on both muon and qapt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> clivejo: have you tested that libqapt with all the rdepends?
<clivejo> Riddell: I dont understand that question
<Riddell> clivejo: apt-cache rdepends libqapt3  shows all the packages which use libqapt3, do all those packages work with your new version?
<clivejo> I packaged a lastest git snapshot of libqapt and muon and had them in my PPA
<sitter> Riddell: people with bowties get to passive aggressively bully everyone who isn't as snazzy
 * Riddell puts on his fez and bits his thumb at sitter
<Riddell> clivejo: yes, but do all the rdepends work?
<Riddell> clivejo: you or someone needs to check they still work with the new version of qapt
<clivejo> I dont know how to do that
<Riddell> clivejo: install them and see if they work
<clivejo> but looking at the commit on libqapt it doesnt seems to be modifying any previous code, just being made emit a signal
<yofel> people try weird things - lp 1569357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569357 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 - Unity DE not working properly when using SDDM to login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569357
<Riddell> clivejo: great so it should work, go ahead and test it :)
<Riddell> clivejo: but binary compatibility rules are weird so it does need to be tested
<clivejo> but how do I test it, installing them wont test the code?
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> hi soee
<yofel> soee: have you compared intel to nvidia performance on optimus lately? With the current beta driver my notebook runs considerably better with intel than with nvidia.
<yofel> I wonder if nvidia suffers from thermal throtteling in some way..
<soee> yofel: well i didn't check intel for a while, i'm on nvidia profile but ill switch later and see :)
<yofel> thanks, just curious if that's something reproducable or just my notebook
<soee> well brb, ill switch now
<soee> well first thing, after sddm it takes 25 seconds to get to desktop when sing Intel
<soee> i wonder if changing profile messes  up something in plasma configurtion
<soee> system is a bit smoother though
<yofel> login was the same for me with both
<soee> nope, on nvidia it was super fast
<soee> i have to check, this might be again related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360777
<ubottu> KDE bug 360777 in General "Due to faulty configuration desktop loading time is ~20 seconds longer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mamarley> I have seen that issue a couple of times.
<mamarley> It has happened repeatedly on two systems with Intel graphics and only once on any of the systems with Nvidia graphics.
<soee> brb
<soee> yofel: ping :D
<yofel> ?
<soee> so my desktop after logout and login was loadig ~ 25 seconds
<soee> i have removed rm ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc and it loade din 2 seconds ...
<yofel> meh
<soee> yofel: could you backupt this file than remove and test if it helps you ?
<yofel> I never had a long loading time
<soee> brb
<Riddell> clivejo: install and run
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell, LTNS!
<soee> meh, i had to contact freenode stuff to unban me :/
<Riddell> BluesKaj: whit?
<BluesKaj> Long Time No See :-)
<BluesKaj> old North American Native saying, Riddell
<Riddell> aah
<clivejo> Lang time nae see
 * clivejo translates
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> a litle o' the blarney , eh clivejo
<soee_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nv-win10-ubuntu1604&num=4
<soee_> i dont get it, games liek CS:GO works 10x better on Win :/
<sick_rimmit> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<mamarley> soee_: I don't see what you are talking about; it looks like Linux came out even or ahead in all those benchmarks except for one Unigine benchmark and Xonotic, which is a bug in Xonotic already fixed by the NVIDIA developers.
<soee_> mamarley: yes that is what i don't understand. If the tests are so close i assume performance in game should be similar, but looking at Steam and CS:GO linux version is nowhere near to Win ingame performance
<mamarley> soee_: Poor optimization, perhaps?
<mamarley> (Of the game, it is fairly obvious that the drivers are optimized well.)
<soee_> would be very very poor ;)
<soee_> i wont mention screen tearing on hybrids
<soee_> and yes i know .. wayland will fix it :D
<mamarley> Well, not really.  What is needed is synchronization between the Intel and NVIDIA card, along with proper Optimus (not just having the NVIDIA card render everything and dump it in the Intel card's FB.)  As I understand it, the newly-added DRM KMS support in 364.xx should eventually allow that.
<soee_> yeah iv been reading once about some patches that should help some day
<mamarley> You can kinda-sorta do that now with Bumblebee, but Bumblebee copies the frames through software, which is Slow.
<soee_> i do not use bumblebee, just prime
<BluesKaj> soee_, don't think bumblebee will rub on the latest kubuntus anyway
<BluesKaj> run
<soee_> BluesKaj: this isn't any important for me tbh. :) I would liek to have new Plasma etc. first
<BluesKaj> right
<mamarley> Well, only about 2 more weeks until release.  5.5.5 still hasn't been uploaded to the archive yet, so they might want that to happen before 5.6 gets staged.  There is also Frameworks 5.21.
<mamarley> And Applications 16.04 should be out before long too.
 * genii ponders Kubuntu 14.06
<soee_> :)
<genii> er 16.06
<marco-parillo> 16.10?
<genii> Well, Dapper went to June. Could always say it's an homage from 6.06 to 16.06
<valorie> ahoneybun: do we still feature blogs about Kub on the website?
<valorie> seems like that byteria blog would be a good one
<ahoneybun> valorie, that one is kinda highlighting us not having Muon 
<marco-parillo> Ahh, that makes sense. At least as a joke. As being part of *buntu, I doubt we can plan or releases around KDE releases.
<ahoneybun> I've not see us do it in a while
<ahoneybun> similar problem that Ubuntu GNOME has marco-parillo 
<ahoneybun> so hard to plan around the releases
<valorie> ahoneybun: so? we don't have Muon yet, so it's the truth
<valorie> if we get it released, our FFE might be granted, but we're running out of time
<valorie> imo we shouldn't only put glowing praise
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<sick_rimmit> Just sent Carlo an email about Tagging a release for Muon and libqapt
<sick_rimmit> dunno if he can do it, but I hope he can
<sick_rimmit> My package build worked last night in pbuilder, just need a little help from clivejo to get it into my PPA
<sick_rimmit> but...
<sick_rimmit> I await news of a release tag, as if that comes in I'll need to repackage anyways
<genii> Is there some way to direct a message to telegram which then goes to a particular user who is talking through it?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: mention a user?
 * genii curses the lack of tab complete for telegram users with long names
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: mine is the same on tg and IRC
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: except a "-" on irc
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: that tg does not support
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Do you have a buildable Muon in Kdevelop ? have you tried with QT Creator ?
<sick_rimmit> I asked as I want to know how to do UI design from Kdevelop ?
<sick_rimmit> Is there a WYSIWYG ?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: În kdevelop no
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Just text
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: http://imgur.com/UjSJeSc
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I'm loving this setup
<clivejo> that would look cool with the Neon logo and clock
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: maybe
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: @ovidiuflorin happy birthday 🎂
<valorie> ooo, birthday!
<valorie> @ovidiuflorin happy birthday 🎂
<valorie> @marcinsagol thanks for the lil cake
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Yesterday was chocolate day now cake :)
<valorie> gosh, I had no chocolate yesterday
<valorie> what a tragedy
<telegram> <Clifford>: I didn't get cake!
<telegram> <Clifford>: I'm still waiting on cookie
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-13
<ahoneybun> Happy Birthday ovidiu-florin !
<yofel> ovidiu-florin / ovidiuflorin: Happy Birthday!
<valorie> yofel: sorry to hear that you've not been feeling well
<valorie> feel better soon
<yofel> thanks :)
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-to-offer-users-newer-software-versions-via-snaps-502879.shtml
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: It is pretty interesting tbh.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> @marcinsagol that is very interesting
<valorie> however, this is *important* and I have not seen it discussed here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-April/001179.html
<valorie> probably one of the reasons clivejo's FFE has been ignored....
<yofel> valorie: that is mostly relevant to "main", as we're mostly universe and thus have universe enabled by default there's not much impact on us
<yofel> (other than other people being busy)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> vip: ping
<vip> pong, soee
<soee> vip: do you have copy of this file you removed to have short login time 
<vip> soee: yup
<soee> vip: could you do some test as David asked in comment to bug report ?
<soee> so bring it back - confirm teh login time is long, then execute the commands he posted and probable relogin i think
<soee> to check if the loading time has chnaged to short one
<soee> i'll do it myself but later at home - now i am at work
<vip> soee: i'll do it later
<clivejo> soee: you still having long login times?
<clivejo> has anyone looked into snaps?
<soee> clivejo: no, the long time can be fixed as i mentioned here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360777
<ubottu> KDE bug 360777 in General "Due to faulty configuration desktop loading time is ~20 seconds longer" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<soee> clivejo: no i havent tried snaps yet
<BluesKaj> 20 sewcs longer, heh...it takes over 2mins to get plymouth to finish, then I hv=ave to use the vt/tty to login since sddm doesn't load , then I have to run startx to load the desktop, a total time of close to 3mins from bootup.
<soee> debug it :D
<soee> than we can find some workaround
<soee> meh
<soee> does the: #cat -n30 some/file.txt works for you ?
<yofel> it definitely shouldn't take 2 minutes... even my old desktop with classic bios, 2 additional firmwares, a grub promt and half a dozen disks that need to be initialized takes about a minute to get to sddm
<yofel> does systemd-analyze say something interesting?
<marco-parillo> I just saw the sudo factoid on #kubuntu. gksudo might be for older releases, but not kdesudo, right?
<marco-parillo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<marco-parillo> or is pkexec part of systemd?
<marco-parillo> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you all
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ubottu send everyone a beer
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: !sudo
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ubottu ignores me....
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: it's rasist against telegram people
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: actually its zenafobic
<mamarley> ovidiuflorin: The reason is because in IRC the message is prefixed with the sender's name, so the bot does not see the command at the beginning of the message.
<mamarley> It is not xenophobic.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: xenophobic?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: and that
<BluesKaj> is there an alternative to sddm ? it just won';t load and the logs don't show any fails 
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Does sddm write anything to the SystemD Journal ?
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, do you mean the sddm log in /var/log, if so, no that log is empty, but I'll check for systemd journal
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes I was thinking journalctl -xe
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: just an idea
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, what's the path for that file ?
<BluesKaj> locate and find don't see it 
<BluesKaj> turned baloo on 
<yofel> BluesKaj: lightdm should work as well
<yofel> the Xorg log might also tell something
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: sorry BluesKaj - its a SystemD command, just type it at the command line and you;ll get the SystemD logs
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: hmmm
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271469
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Of course I'm using Centos at work, and 14.04 on my desktop
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: So I don't have journalctl
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Doh!
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: But I wonder if it's there in 15.10, and it may help with your sddm log issue
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: sorry if it turns out to be a Red Herring
<yofel> nah, 15.10 uses a journal, just needs sudo to see the system journal
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK thanks
<Riddell> patch for ubiquity https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1569965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569965 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity KDE frontend doesn't show state widgets on prepare page" [Undecided,New]
<soee> https://plus.google.com/101588423559652288894/posts/iVYEvcMxgAr :)
<mamarley> soee: That's rather tempting...
<soee> indeed :D
<mamarley> It is kind of disappointing that they are only doing LTS though, since I wouldn't want to be stuck using 2-year-old versions of everything else…
<soee> well true :/ for example there is new kernel already  think
<soee> but with snapy you can install new versions of various packages o think :)
<mamarley> I had actually tried to add that repository to a Xenial VM back before they actually started making Xenial packages, but I couldn't get it to work because of some dependency problem related to the fact that the packages still had version number 5.5.4 (which was less than the official Kubuntu packages) but still contained 5.6.0.
<soee> ill try to install it later maybe on top ox my Xenial ~.~
<mamarley> It does feel kind of traitorous though…
<soee> Android N Developer Preview 2, out today
<soee> yay, and my S5 doesn't have 6.0 yet ..
<soee> fuuu Samsung and T-mobile :/
<mamarley> soee: Knowing you and how you have to always be running the latest stuff, I'm surprised you didn't get a Nexus device.
<soee> it was  tempting but i think im not sure if it was in T-mobile offer back then
<vip> or unlock it and put cm
<clivejo> soee: mine does :P
<soee> :<
<clivejo> CM13
<soee> vip: might be to many problems
<soee> and it should land soon in updates https://support.t-mobile.com/community/phones-tablets-devices/software-updates#tmoSUPDocTitle
<clivejo> only thing I miss is the finger print scanner
<soee> for S6 was released liek 3 days ago
<clivejo> but I wont be buying any more Samsung products
<soee> +1
<clivejo> too much bloatware and not enough OSS support
<clivejo> maybe get Kubuntu running in a docker container :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you tried plasma mobile on your Ubuntu phone?
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yjnNV6zcBk
<clivejo> no idea what hes saying, but it looks cool
<soee> :D
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg-AztmOyz0
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmlZv-UA2zg&nohtml5=False
<ahoneybun> clivejo, no? I had the Nexus 4 which was not supported by Plasma Mobile
<ahoneybun> I have a OnePlus One which is but it is my main driver
<clivejo> awwww
<clivejo> did I hear somewhere you can run it in a docker container on any CM kernel?
<soee> Google Chrome 50 Released With Wayland Support
<clivejo> how is wayland coming along?
 * sick_rimmit sighs a relief a laptop comes back to life
<valorie> sick_rimmit: what happened with your lappie?
<sick_rimmit> The internal fan gave out, so I ordered one from Hong Kong
<sick_rimmit> Tonight the fan finally gave in
<sick_rimmit> So lappie in bits to put new fan in
<sick_rimmit> I just heard the new fan spin up so I am happy boy
<sick_rimmit> Good news
<sick_rimmit> I have email from Carlo, he is going to prepare release tag for Muon, and libqapt
<sick_rimmit> He reckons couple of days to sort it
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> that's great news, sick_rimmit
<valorie> is Carlo taking over maintainership, or just releasing?
<clivejo> he said he wanted to develop it further, maybe a new QML interface
<valorie> that would be cool
<sick_rimmit> Carlo, Ovidiu and I are going to maintain Muon
<valorie> that's a nice team, there
<sick_rimmit> Which means Ovidiu and me break stuff, and Carlo fixes it
<sick_rimmit> lol
<valorie> rofl
<sick_rimmit> Once I figure out what the hell is going on with KDE's project management stuff
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: so whats the ETA on snappy in Muon?
<sick_rimmit> ha ha, 
<valorie> seems like discover would be a more natural fit for that stuff, but it's a good question
<sick_rimmit> First, I have to figure out how Snappy works, I know what it is but that is about it
<sick_rimmit> I like you alot valorie you make me feel good about the efforts that I make, thank you :-D
<sick_rimmit> I reckon most everyone else feels the same way
<valorie> I like you very much as well, sick_rimmit <3
<valorie> you are the bubbles in the champagne that is Kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> We'll need that Friday :-D
<sick_rimmit> Woo Hoo - party time
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: has helped me get my packaging up enough to a basic level where I can make something sensible I think
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: did you upload it yet?
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Gave us a LXC to work with
<sick_rimmit> No, I  couldn't remember what I had to do after a successful pbuild
<sick_rimmit> I thought there was one more step before doing a dput
<sick_rimmit> I figure I would hang on till I spoke to you
 * valorie is a bit over half-way through the Debian Policy
<clivejo> well you must have done debuild -S to run it into pbuild
<sick_rimmit> Of course we'll be waiting on release code
<valorie> not sure how enlightened I am, but I've been getting to sleep easily......
<clivejo> so next step is dput
 * ahoneybun wonders if KDE as a whole can be put into a snappy
<ahoneybun> 5.7 on 16.04 without PPAs anyone?
 * sick_rimmit checks bash history
 * sick_rimmit wonder how in the heck we merge that with debian
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Yes, I did indeed debuild -S
<clivejo> snappy is ubuntu
<clivejo> it wouldnt be merged with debian
<ahoneybun> but we are moving to LP no?
<clivejo> unless they decided to use it, which I strongly doubt
<sick_rimmit> I ran into a load of pbuilder troubles, so had to setup a build server ( hard drive layout on my laptop )
<sick_rimmit> Anyways its good as now I have packaging server
<sick_rimmit> The build of Muon worked
<sick_rimmit> although I still need libqapt
<ahoneybun> I could not find the docs I had on packaging
<valorie> ahoneybun: in the /topic
<sick_rimmit> I tell you this aaron, we so desperately need a new packagers guide to getting started
<sick_rimmit> The journey I have been on trying to get packaging, is a long a painful road
<sick_rimmit> and I only just got started
<sick_rimmit> I suspect clivejo and sgclark whip themselves at night with flailing chains, to help them relax !!
<clivejo> never did that :/
<sgclark> um
<sgclark> that sounds terrible
<clivejo> is that part of the requirements
<sick_rimmit> Says that in the Debian Policy page 211
<clivejo> I really need to read that the whole way through
<clivejo> but I keep falling asleep
<sick_rimmit> I have a No Starch book on Debian, but I can't read it...
<sick_rimmit> because its my Monitor stand
<sick_rimmit> Which might account for why I don't know what I am doing
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: did you upload?
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: I did not, as we can't push this code, we need a release from KDE
<mamarley> Hmm, I am trying to boot either Kubuntu Xenial Beta 2 or Kubuntu Xenial Nightly in KVM and both are being extremely crashy.  Most of the time they don't boot at all, and when they do, the installer either won't start or crashes complaining about out of memory.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: there is probably more work needed
<clivejo> the reason I want you to push to LP is to get a debdiff
<sick_rimmit> Oh OK, I see
<clivejo> to make sure the changelog is sync'ed, which I sure its not
<sick_rimmit> Might be able to do that for you now, give me a few minutes
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: alright done
<sick_rimmit> dput ppa:rick-timmis/kubuntu-utopic
<sick_rimmit> ppa:rick-timmis/kubuntu-utopic
<clivejo> but the package is xenial?
<sick_rimmit> Oh ignore the ppa name, that's just my mistake
<sick_rimmit> I called it the wrong thing
<sick_rimmit> Should of called it Kubuntu
 * sick_rimmit watch out expert on the loose
 * sick_rimmit Ex as in old forgotful and no longer relevant
 * sick_rimmit Spurt - like a drip, but under pressure
<clivejo> ah here we go again
<clivejo> Firefox hanging
<clivejo> what is its problem!
<sick_rimmit> alright it has appeared in my ppa
<mamarley> Hmm, that was dumb of me.  The problem was, in fact, that I had not allocated enough RAM to the VM.  Silly me.
<sick_rimmit> OK, I got to wrap up for tonight, I be back tomorrow
<sick_rimmit> mamarley: DOH!
<clivejo> go to the package details
<clivejo> and view the diff
<sick_rimmit> oooo lots of changes
<clivejo> need to go through that
<sick_rimmit> Ah ah now I see where to add Carlo, ovidiu-florin and me as maintainers
<sick_rimmit> MuonVersion.h
<sick_rimmit> Go through it, your kidding me right
<sick_rimmit> Don't we just patch it and go
<clivejo> well it will be missing all the discover and updater stuff they removed
<clivejo> and also the packaging files we removed
<clivejo> but the chnagelog needs to reflect whats in the Ubuntu archive
<mamarley> yofel: I may have inadvertently discovered something mildly interesting: If I boot the Kubuntu LiveCD with nomodeset, the try/install selector works.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15821056/
<clivejo> some of this red needs looking at
<clivejo> basically means some of the released version made it into the archive but your version doesnt have a recod of them
<clivejo> that needs fixing
<sick_rimmit> Alright, it in me basket, I look through it tomorrow
<clivejo> no prob
<sick_rimmit> got to go to bed, i'm whacked
<sick_rimmit> see you later
<clivejo> night night
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Mam app update broke something
 * mamarley just got KDE Neon installed in a Xenial VM.  Seems to work well.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-14
<vip> hmm, I cannot run mysql server after upgade
<vip> oh, mysqld had been removed
<soee> :]
<vip> the error was, that mysql is masked.. the first results on google, was to delete all databases ;-)
<vip> I'm guessing who would try to run mysqld_safe first to see errors
<valorie> vip: have you filed a bug?
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug mysqld`
<vip> I don't have such command, with premeditation ;-)
<valorie> in the commandline, vip
<vip> I don't belive in reporting bugs since my kmail stoped searching for mail
<valorie> !
<vip> oh rly
<valorie> this is a packaging bug
<valorie> if you don't report it, how can we fix it?
<valorie> I don't see the logical connection between an unfixed bug, and not reporting others
<vip> it was with a pinch of salt
<vip> but, what ubuntu-bug is a tool revealing too much confidental data
<vip> moreover, there's no info about uninstalling when upgrade
<vip> valorie: is there another way to report it? launchpad url?
<valorie> ubuntu-bug does *not* give confidential info -- it is designed not to
<vip> valorie: really? I see database names, e.g.
<valorie> otherwise, you can search for bugs on launchpad and just comment on them
<valorie> and perhaps it has already been reported
<valorie> actually, I just began an upgrade on my travel laptop to test what you said
<valorie> and I saw that apt full-upgrade said that mysqld18 or so was going to be removed
<valorie> !info mysqld
<ubottu> Package mysqld does not exist in wily
<valorie> $ apt-cache search mysqld
<valorie> libmysqld-dev - MySQL embedded database development files
<valorie> python-mysqldb - Python interface to MySQL
<valorie> python-mysqldb-dbg - Python interface to MySQL (debug extension)
<valorie> python-pymysql - Pure-Python MySQL driver - Python 2.x
<valorie> python3-mysqldb - Python interface to MySQL
<valorie> python3-mysqldb-dbg - Python interface to MySQL (debug extension)
<valorie> bibus - bibliographic database
<valorie> libmysqld-pic - PIC version of MySQL embedded server development files
<valorie> mydumper - High-performance MySQL backup tool
<valorie> mysql-utilities - collection of scripts for managing MySQL servers
<valorie> python3-pymysql - Pure-Python MySQL Driver - Python 3.x
<valorie> ruby-yaml-db - library to export/import of database into/from yaml files
<valorie> I wonder if it has somehow escaped being added to the archive
<vip> mysql-server
<soee> so you dont have this package ?
<valorie> not on this computer, according to apt-cache policy
<valorie> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.28-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 119 kB
<valorie> but server and mysqld are not the same
<vip> https://gist.github.com/vip9/fe98acacf7a9bafa1358a263c4e2fddd
<vip> there were no mysqld package, afair
<valorie> looks like mysql is being upgraded from 5.6 to 5.7
<vip> looks like, but it did not
<valorie> since the upgrade,  what does apt-cache policy show you?
<vip> valorie: https://gist.github.com/vip9/767b40c8c3755d9de3bd2bdba7c3d1f3
<valorie> sorry, there is a lot of characters there, but very little information!
<vip> that's the optput of that command
<valorie> apt-cache policy mysql-server would be more useful
<soee> for me his package was kept back i think
<vip> https://gist.github.com/cb7fe50426a4255d95bfef68a3973700
<soee> i run apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<soee> and the installed version is 5.7.11-0ubuntu5
<valorie> and that won't run?
<mikkle> Which version of Plasma and Applications will ship in 16.04?
<valorie> oh good lord
<valorie> I'll be charitable and figure that mikkle read the topic
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<yofel> clivejo: FYI: from #kde-neon: any objections to that version number change?   4:5.6.2+git20160413.0151+15.10-0 -> 4:5.6.2+p16.04+git20160413.0151-0
<yofel> sgclark: ^
 * yofel replied no
<BluesKaj> sddm still not loading the login page in xenial and journalctl -ex doesn't show any errors
<soee_> wee http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-PRIME-Sync-V5
<sgclark> yofel: I have no context to that question. But I trust your judgement.
<yofel> reordering release version and git date to allow reliable release upgrades without a date ordering mess
<sgclark> ah ok, sure seems like a good move to me
<mamarley> yofel: Why are they asking you guys about it?  I thought it was a separate project.
<yofel> mamarley: same CI code
<mamarley> yofel: So https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable is sort of like Neon's Stable repository?
<yofel> probably, it's building from the upstream bugfix branch
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  Thanks!
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-181-g4cdb139 * Carlo Vanini: src/muonapt/QAptActions.cpp
<pursuivant> Can undo/redo "Unmark all".
<pursuivant> Testing Done:
<pursuivant> 1. mark packages
<pursuivant> 2. mark other packages
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/4cdb1397d3d19e901add3f0701a0bc9ad1223973
<mhall119> ahoneybun: clivejo: see Laney's comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> are there any core-devs working on Kubuntu who would be interested in joining the release team?
<sgclark> yeah, myself and probably yofel?
<sgclark> oh wait. core-dev haha. mhall119 we have no core0devs sorry I misread
<mhall119> sgclark: any devs interested in becoming core-devs? :)
<clivejo> interest yes
<clivejo> but the time and commitment that could be a problem
<clivejo> mhall119: are there any mentors?
<mhall119> clivejo: I'm not sure, we can probably find some 
<clivejo> Id certainly like to learn, but I have a long way to go
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> clivejo: in the mean time, is anyone in contact with Riddell or ScottK to see if they can upload it?
<clivejo> sorry, upload what?
<mhall119> the muon packages from that FFE bug
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406
<sick_rimmit> Yep I am interested too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<clivejo> ah, emmm last I heard KDE are to bump the release number
<sick_rimmit> Yes Carlo is working on Bumping a release tag for Muon
<clivejo> so we are waiting for that to happen and for Rick and Co to be added as maintainers
<clivejo> we thought that getting a proper release would help the FFE request
<clivejo> rather than a git snapshot
<mhall119> clivejo: ok, Laney gave a +1 to uploading it into xenial if you can get that done soon
<clivejo> was Laney on holiday?
<sgclark> mhall119: yeah I definately want to be a core dev but I honestly don't even know where to start.
<sick_rimmit> We're having our packaging party tomorrow night, so with a good wind and a bit of help we could get that ready
<sgclark> and also affected by the time issue
<sick_rimmit> I will checkin with Carlo and see how that tag is looking
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: would Carlo come here?
<sick_rimmit> Dunno, let me invite him here, and to Party - Will email him
<mhall119> clivejo: no, he's 200% on snappy work for 16.04 though
<clivejo> He helped me the last time with kde-connect and was very halpful, but I couldnt contact him this time :(
<mhall119> yeah, he's been under very tight deadlines with a lot of work, I wasn't expecting to hear from him at all on that FFE
<clivejo> nice guy :)
<sgclark> LOL someone created an FFe without packaging, and now expect us to package it? I refuse on principal. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/1546373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update to bugfix release 1.10" [Critical,Triaged]
<sgclark> but someone else bored? feel free.
 * sgclark returns to her KDE hat.
<clivejo> looks like that lib might cause problems in amarok?
<sgclark> no clue what it is for, also they want to package a beta version... seems like it will be trouble, I don't have time for it. I also do not understand why we are responsible? 
<clivejo> I think he just used that as a example of the lastest upstream activity
<sick_rimmit> Email Carlo, and invited him to party
<clivejo> to make a point that its still being worked on upstream
<clivejo> the original FFE is for TagLib 1.10 Release - November 11, 2015
<sick_rimmit> OK be back later, go to go
<sgclark> the point is... it has not even been packaged, why did they make it a FFe
<clivejo> eakk, no activity on the packaging in 2 years - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/modax/taglib.git
<sgclark> right, so it will not likely be easy. And they pull this how long beforee release? and assign us? wtf?
<sgclark> oh well I have to go. bbl
<snele> when plasma 5.5.5 and other updates from staging ppas will be available in repo?
<snele> release is very close...
<soee> i think even old wizards have no idea :)
<snele> yofel: sgclark: clivejo: are you these wizards? :)
<clivejo> not me!
<clivejo> Im no wizard
<mhall119> sgclark: do you know who subscribed the kubuntu packagers to that?
<mhall119> it looks like Debian is still on 1.9.x too
<clivejo> hummm 1.10 wont build
<sgclark> mhall119: no idea
<sgclark> yofel: what if anything is blocking us from uploading these point releases? would make a big difference
 * sgclark is also not a wizard
<yofel> taglib is used by amarok, so that's how that happened probably
<yofel> not sure, packageset issues possibly, but that might only be one or two packages and can be fixed later on. Do talk to the release folks when's a good time for the upload though
<yofel> but I don't think anything is blocking it, aside from nobody doing it yet
<sgclark> hmm. not sure even how to accomplish it
<sgclark> or when I myself will have time haha
 * sgclark envisions this nightmare of having to tag and upload each package
<yofel> ubuntu-archive-upload does that
<sgclark> oh excellent
<sgclark> who exacty am I suppose to ask?
<yofel> in -release? infinity maybe, but just pop in saying whether anyone would feel offended by you uploading plasma and apps before pinging anyone
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I will work on this tonight
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> sgclark: when is your tonight?
<sgclark> Not for 5ish hours
<clivejo> ah Ill be in bed, any chance of pasting the comands you used to a shared pad or something?
<sgclark> err ok I guess I need to figure how to do this within the hour.
 * sgclark looks for a README
<sgclark> getting errors on signing the tag, hopefully that is not bad...
<soee> :)
<yofel> sgclark: AFAIK, that means it's not tagging anything, as it tries to make signed tags
<yofel> (can't try it right now)
<sgclark> well that is not good, how do I fix this?
<yofel> you gpg-agent should take care of that... not set up?
<yofel> *your
<sgclark> it is set up ...
<yofel> maybe it's trying to use the wrong key
<clivejo> my gpg-agent has suddenly stopped working :(
<sgclark> mmm yes it is trying to use an old... email
<yofel> I think it tries whatever email is set in ~/.gitconfig
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> blah that is it
<sgclark> so now what? I can't re run the script can I?
<sgclark> hmm new email failed too
<yofel> yes you can, it doesn't push
<sgclark> ksysguard is broken  clivejo
<clivejo> sgclark: it is?
<clivejo> Ive 5.5.5 on my install, works for me?
<sgclark> trying to parse <<<<
<sgclark> oh in copyright file, merge marker
<sgclark> wouldnt break the whole thing, but stilll needs to be fixed
<sgclark> no clue how to fix this key igning thing
<clivejo> ah yes, line 165 - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/ksysguard.git/tree/debian/copyright?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> also line 312
<clivejo> was that me?
<clivejo> looks like it was introduced in this commit - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/ksysguard.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=6d28b20cf16298cc0e714c98ae41f933f90cfb57
<sgclark> plasma-discover differs
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: mm anyone get "POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR" when burning DVD's?
<sgclark> have not burned one in awhile, but no. 
<clivejo> aaron what are you using to burn?
<clivejo> anyone having trouble with Kontact/Akonadi?
<clivejo> Im getting what look to be MySQL errors
<yofel> someone did send something to the ML about an invalid config key
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> Im getting lots of errors
<clivejo> The amarok database reported the following errors:
<clivejo> GREPME MySQLe query failed! (2000) mysql_embedded: Shutdown complete
<clivejo>  on init
<clivejo> akonadi is going crazy too about MySQL
<clivejo> is this MySQL7 related?
<valorie> update last night removed one version of mysql and installed another
<valorie> read up to see my conversation with someone last night with problems
<valorie> 'vip' was his name
<sgclark> well plasma is uploaded, I can't seem to sort out my git key tagging issue to push to git..
 * sgclark starts applications
<soee> :)
<valorie> someone reported mysql errors upon upgrade in #amarok, too
<valorie> I'm going to ask in #amarok-devel about the updated taglib
 * sgclark is still not packaging it
<genii> mamarley: Do the drivers at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa have Vulcan ?
<mamarley> genii: I believe so.  Or, you can try the Vulkan PPA which has 364.16.
<genii> mamarley: Cool, thanks
<valorie> sgclark: I think we are all agreed that a new taglib will not be on 16.04 -- but if we can find a packager, and IF kde multimedia wants the new taglib, we could backport it after release
<valorie> i'll write to the lists to ask. If they don't want it, there is no push to do more work
<ahoneybun> I think the point was why did they file a FFE at this point for a simple lib
<sgclark> I don't care how simple or complicated. Why did they file a Ffe for something that was unpackaged, and then assign it to us... and this close to release is even more unforgivable.
<sgclark> I get that they want someone to package it, this was NOT how to get that.
<valorie> ahoneybun: unsure if the taglib devels are in the loop at all
<valorie> from what I recall from my time working in Amarok; not so much
<valorie> they probably noticed that Ubuntu wasn't shipping their latest and were just "fixitfixitfixit"
<sgclark> FTBFS libksysguard...
 * sgclark wishes she kept her KDE hat on
<sgclark> oh well hopefully rebuilds will sort it out.
<sgclark> not good: https://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2016/03/msg00193.html libksysguard...
<sgclark> marble might fail too
<doko> who is responsible for this kubuntu upload mess?
<sgclark> what mess?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-15
<sgclark> I asked in ubuntu-release. Was ok'd by inifinity
<sgclark> doko: could you be more specific about "mess"?
<doko> sgclark, are you sure that all these builds succeed an don't need any interaction / give backs ?
<sgclark> doko: they have been in testing for some time now. However, if something has changed...
<doko> sgclark, testing?
<sgclark> like libc6 then well no.
<sgclark> doko: What is the problem? I asked for approval and recieved. I don't know what you are looking for here.
<doko> sorry, I don't understand
<doko> sgclark, you're uploading packages which will ftbfs if not built in some particular order
<sgclark> which is why I am retrying them.
<doko> if you're doing that, fine. I didn't see that in the past
<sgclark> however it seems we have a bigger problem. libc6 changed and we have a FTBFS which could be a problem.
<sgclark> and I am looking into it.
<doko> please file a bug report and make it pciority critical
<sgclark> ok thanks
<telegram> <Clifford>: valorie: could you find someone to test install taglib 1.10 in my xenial ppa?
<telegram> <Clifford>: It seemed to build OK locally so I uploaded to my PPA. But be warned it might be horribly broken
<valorie> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15842017/
<valorie> what is the packagename?
<valorie> because: 
<valorie> sudo apt install --reinstall taglib
<valorie> Reading package lists... Done
<valorie> Building dependency tree
<valorie> Reading state information... Done
<valorie> E: Unable to locate package taglib
<acheron> libtag1v5 etc on latest xenial build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1/+build/8130584
<valorie> acheron: was that for me?
<soee> good morning
<clivejo> morning soee
<clivejo> Apps 16.04.0 are available on depot :)
<soee> :D
<clivejo> gonna package them soee?
<soee> sure ... :D
<soee> i see Scarlett had some problems with uploading Plasma 5.5.5 :/
<clivejo> thats your homework for tonight :)
<clivejo> to have apps 16.04.0 ready for testing in a PPA
<clivejo> yuck
<soee> do you have by default installed: gtk3-engines-breeze ?
<clivejo> symbols craziness in taglib
<valorie> clivejo: did you see my questions to you earlier?
<clivejo> yes, but I dont understand
<clivejo> also I dont know if this is a build or runtime lib
<clivejo> soee: you could say that
<clivejo> I really feel sorry for sgclark and yofel
<clivejo> must feel like they are on a slippery slope, one step forward, two steps back
 * clivejo sees muon has a fix for the unmark all bug
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good Morning friends 😃
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's PARTY Day
 * clivejo is gonna explode
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me doesn't really grokk what all that stuff means
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Is that good or bad
<clivejo> it just replaces the tag with my username in IRC
<clivejo> -*- clivejo is gonna explode
<clivejo> my Three in Touch app wont work because I’m in a foreign place!
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /O\ Ah Pants !
<clivejo> I need a 3 network signal for it to work, surely that defeats the entire purpose of the app!
<clivejo> they get paid in GBP, have my UK postcode and speak English, yet Im the foreign one!
<clivejo> I can bearly understand what she is saying!
<valorie> oh gosh, if I'm attending the party, I'd better get to bed
<valorie> best of luck everyone
<allee> FYI: Looks like future KDE PIM 16.08 release will depend on Qt 5.6 (to use QtWebEngine in all it's new beauty).  How problematic would that be for xenial backports?  (Discussion on kde-pim mailing list)
<yofel> allee: it would mean backporting Qt. Wouldn't be our first time, but I'm not sure how well that's going to work. We'll have to just make some test packages and see what happens
<allee> yofel: Okay.  Good.  That doesn't sound it makes you/kubuntu devs too nervous ;-)
<mamarley> Most/all of Qt 5.6 is already packaged in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages.
<allee> mamarley: fwiw:  qt5.5 -> qt5.6 reminded me about the painful bluez4 -> bluez5 state when kde required 5 and *ubuntu was stuck with 4.   PPA does not automaticly imply that all qt/kde apps work with 5.6.   We'll see  in autuom ;-)
<mamarley> I think that PPA also has recompiled the stuff that is necessary to recompile against 5.6, so you might be able to test it now if you wanted.
<allee> mamarley: okay.  right now I'm busy testing xenial (getting grey hairs due to akonadi)  I hope we can introduce it soon at work ..
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<allee> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi allee
<BluesKaj> something wring with the neon images for users, the users link doesn't work , but there's no expalnation. I suppose it's better than providing a link to defective images.
<BluesKaj> http://neon.kde.org/download
<BluesKaj> oops, scuse  the typos , still on my first coffee
<soee_> yofel: so Apps 15.12.3 and Plasma 5.5.5 are in archive now no ? :)
<yofel> looks like it
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Final Beta Freeze in effect | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<soee_> 2 sec faster than me with topic :D
<soee_> yofel: if someone finds time, can we now upload 5.6 to taging and latest frameworks to start on backports?
<soee_> *staging
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Party day Friends
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Please could some check that this link works
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: https://plus.google.com/b/112102796730023795852/events/cd5cm4806f1sp8mc7gkasvv971o
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Please can you share this info round your networks
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-part-2/
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit , the urls work ok
<BluesKaj> no cam or mic on this pc , besides I'm 3M away from the monitor/TV anyway so no point being an active participant , but I guess I could be an observer 
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's cool, there is an IRC Chat feature in there as well. The idea was that folks can engage Multimedia, Just Audio, or Just chat.
<sgclark> no the stuff is not all done, it was a complete disaster. libc6 was updated and made things go BOOM. I am not happy in the least.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Here is a link to the conference server
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: password: welcome
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: that is for public consumption
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: please do go test it out
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: sgckark /o\ Oh No!!
<sgclark> yofel: I am not even sure how to proceed, things are in quite the broken state due to this.
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit , what's this party all about anyway ?  Like a yest for nextweek or something?
<BluesKaj> test rather
<sgclark> wtf would something like libc6 even be updated this close to release.. /cries
<BluesKaj> sgclark, what went boom?
<yofel> sgclark: is it really that bad? I only 4 sources that are FTBFS on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<yofel> dunno what to do about those libc failures though..
<sgclark> the bugfix releases -> archive
<yofel> *only see
<sgclark> oh? well the piles of failures in my inbox led me to believe more. 
 * sgclark just woke up from a restless night.
<yofel> someone else might've retried those
<BluesKaj>  I get this warning when doing updates: "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." It doen't seem to affect the upgrades tho.
<sgclark> hmm yep, someone did fix something.
<sgclark> well thanks mystery fixer. I guess I will hunt down isnan patches upstream for the rest.
<marco-parillo> It looks as if BBB relies on flash, correct? 
<BluesKaj> BBB?
<clivejo> Big Blue Button
<soee> http://davidrosca.blogspot.com/2016/04/audio-volume-improvements-in-plasma-57.html
<soee> BluesKaj: you were using Kmix i think - now you will be able to switch to plasma-pa :D
<BluesKaj> not using pulseaudio deliberately, no need for unnecessary extra audio processing
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> ah :)
<BluesKaj> running without pulse only works forintel-hde users since the intel driver integrates/links much better to alsa than other audio chip drivers
<BluesKaj> hda
<BluesKaj> the intel audio drivers are more complete and don't need to rely on pulse to link alsa to web audio for example
<doko> marble ftbfs, anybody working on it?
<doko> and on the various autopkg test failures?
<sgclark> yofel: I was rejected for libkf5sane libkf5kface ktp-kded-integration-module. I have pushed the tags to git if you could upload. Thanks.
<sgclark> doko: yes
<clivejo> hummmm GNOME Maps, more like OpenStreetMap in a nice GNOME wrapper, yet not a mention of OSM in the article - https://www.linux.com/learn/introduction-gnome-maps
<clivejo> has anyone tested taglib?
<sgclark> clivejo: I think building amarok against is the biggest test needed as afaik that is its main purpose in life for us.
<clivejo> any friendly neighbourhood amarok devs?
<sgclark> clivejo: meet Mamarok 
<clivejo> o/ Mamarok
<sgclark> Ok libc6 patches all pushed and uploaded, just waiting for them to be approved. afk a bit.
<mamarley> sgclark: Great job! :)
<clivejo> oooo 253 updates today
<mamarley> If you were running staging already, they aren't really updates, just the official repository packages of what was already in staging.
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> Im seeing libc6 updates though 
<clivejo> vlc
<clivejo> mesa stuff
<clivejo> lots of non KDE stuffs
<clivejo> ah a FF update
 * clivejo crosses fingers it somes crashing while loading buildlogs via KCI
<clivejo> stops
<clivejo> is taglib a runtime lib?
<clivejo> I guess its both
 * sgclark curses the libc6 update
<clivejo> I dont understand how that can happen
<clivejo> like so close to launch
<sgclark> right?!
<sgclark> insane.... madness
<sgclark> I was so not expecting that
<clivejo> also how can php version be just changed all of a sudden
<clivejo> I thought with an LTS it would be only stable, proved and tested stuff
<doko> clivejo, php and glibc had FFe's
<sgclark> oh well. hopefully the new uploads will go through soon
<clivejo> sgclark: what does the patch consist of?
<sgclark> isnan is now std::isnan
<sgclark> everything using isnan went BOOM
<sgclark> aka cmath
<clivejo> doko: I understand that, but there are lots of things relying on those packages
<sgclark> which is why I am shocked such a thing would be updated this close to launch.
<clivejo> in my mind its akin to trying to re-work a foundation once a house has been built, one mistake could bring the whole lot down!
<sgclark> lol yes good analogy
<doko> clivejo, did you read my email about the test rebuild? at least you should have been aware of that for about two weeks
<clivejo> doko: Im quite new at this, a lot of stuff goes over my head
<doko> subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce
<clivejo> how all the blocks go together still baffles me!
<marco-parillo> mamarley: You say from -staging Did that pass through -landing?
<doko> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160401-xenial.html
<sgclark> doko: the few of us left are new to the whole release process. 
<doko> sure
<clivejo> I think he means staging-misc
<sgclark> live and learn. I uploaded patches so we should be good.
<clivejo> Ive been around Ubuntu for some time, just not the details of how it all works behind the scenes
<sgclark> and no I missed the mail, been out of town. Not to mention my mailbox is jammed, so behind :(
<clivejo> I guess I believed the Ubuntu fairys did all this when I was dreaming 
<sgclark> me too hahahahah
<clivejo> now I have nightmares about symbols and FTBFS
<sgclark> I had NO idea how much Riddell did until now..
<sgclark> and not having rights to do what needs to be done adds an extra factor of failure.
<sgclark> tis very frustrating.
<clivejo> that is usually the way, noone sees true work happen, its only when it stops doing what it should we looks at it!
<clivejo> bit like my car really
<clivejo> doko are you on the release team?
<doko> no
<sgclark> subbed to ubuntu-devel-announce now, better late then never haha
<clivejo> how do I get my kubuntu email on LP page rather than my real one?
<sgclark> click the edit and add it?
<clivejo> Ive tried :/
<clivejo> LP tries to send an email and I never get it to ack it
<clivejo> An email message was sent to 'clivejo@kubuntu.org' with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you.
<sgclark> clivejo: it send the email to your default account, these are forwarding emails.
<clivejo> but I dont get any email :/
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I know clivejo
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I had this problem,
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: There is something broken
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sitter knows what it is
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I asked him if he could look at my email, and he fixed it
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I think it's some update script
<clivejo> oh wait, got an email
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Also I believe ovidiu also knows, but no one here has the rights to fix it
<clivejo> oh, its just amessage asking a request had been made to add a new email
<clivejo> saying
<sgclark> how long before this party I am not ready for?
<clivejo> I think I needs a few dozen energy drinks
<sgclark> me too, I did not sleep well at all :( nightmare of launchpad failed buillds endless...
<yofel> sgclark: I don't have any more permissions than you do.
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you help out?
<sgclark> oh ouch
<sgclark> again bit by the lack of permissions
<sgclark> we seem to have mountains of ubiquity bugs piling in. I guess I need to figure out that package... That will be my party.
<sgclark> afk till party. Need to get some RL stuff done.
<clivejo> what time does it start?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: That's sounds like a good party sgclark.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Maybe we could break that out into room2 and have a Bug Squish
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Starts at 20:00 BST, I hope to be there from 19:30
<telegram> <Yofel>: @Sick_Rimmit anything technical you need set up before the evening?
<sgclark> I would prefer not to be put in a room by myself as I have no clue what I am doing
<sgclark> Hi folks, can some of you mucking about with Muon please chime in on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1570551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570551 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "FFe: Merge plasma-discover 5.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<slhk> sgclark: hi, I see your mail inquiring changes to libapt, is there something wrong?
<slhk> *libQapt
<sgclark> slhk:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1570551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570551 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "FFe: Merge plasma-discover 5.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<ximion> sgclark: found bug, fixed bug
<ximion> this was important, since 0.9.4 will be uploaded to Xenial likely tomorrow
<ximion> and this issue starts to appear with that version of AppStream
<ximion> with that patch Discover should be safe :)
<sgclark> and this discover is going to run with all other Plasma compenents only at 5.5.5?
<sgclark> Plasma 5.6 will NOT be going in xenial. well perhaps backports, but not till after release.
<ximion> sgcalrk: it does so here
<ximion> and on Debian
<sgclark> it is in your ppa?
<ximion> at least we didn't get any bug reports since end of March 
<ximion> yes, please test it if you have the time!
<sgclark> yeah...
<sgclark> well after it buillds I will
<slhk> I'm about to release libqapt 3.0.2, which is required by Muon. *should* be binary compatible with current 3.0.1 as far as Discover is concerned
<sgclark> I hate the word *should* this close to release...
<sgclark> *should* turned into a pile of FAIL for me lawst night.
<sgclark> I am very tired.
<slhk> the only change is the addition of two signals
<ximion> sgclark: if it helps, the Ubuntu team with GNOME Software is in pretty much the same position, if not worse
<ximion> too much churn too close to the release
<sgclark> :(
<slhk> and fixes inside functions, but Muon won't run without that
<ximion> great, plasma-discover works fine here, but kdesu just crashed ^^
<sgclark> uh
<ximion> ok, I tested the updater too now, works well
<ximion> not much proress information, but that hasn't been there before too, AFAIR
<mamarley> glibc 2.23 is very nice to have, but they should have put it in much, much earlier.
<clivejo> slhk are you Carlo?
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Party Conference link
<sick_rimmit> password: welcome
<slhk> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> hi o/
<clivejo> welcome :)
<slhk> hi :)
<mamarley> I am going to have to miss this party too because I have to drive for an hour after work today, same as last time. :(
<clivejo> slhk: regarding libqapt - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commitdiff&h=e63d3239a7846eb968151ebdd4f12e0921e0f13a
<clivejo> whats the purpose of void cacheReloadStarted(); and void cacheReloadFinished();
<slhk> clivejo: to notify Muon that it has to reload the list of packages
<clivejo> thats a function?
<slhk> they are Qt signals
<slhk> Muon connects to them
<clivejo> sorry, I havent coded in years!
 * sick_rimmit waves to slhk Hi
<sick_rimmit> great to see you slhk
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.1-2-g6db4227 * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix "ReInstall" action not being enabled.
<pursuivant> Fix mark/Unmark for ReInstall of a package.
<pursuivant> Testing Done:
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/6db42277651409eeb92fa4f67c64f85434db387e
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.1-3-gf68d7c1 * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Change version to 3.0.2
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/f68d7c194c8791b69a1b08dc07f14938b8c24820
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-182-ge831ea5 * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Change required version of libqapt to 3.0.2
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e831ea56cb6fa8a6c28f787cd9ecc26e98a45f87
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-183-gd43729b * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Change version number to 5.6.0
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d43729bee432dfe4aaa9fdf49a5aeaa591fa5451
<sgclark> ximion: plasma-discover works I guess. I don't use software centers so probably not best person to test.
<ximion> sgcalrk: maybe we can get someone else to check if it works too then?
<ximion> but actually, I am pretty confident that this is relatively safe to merge
<sgclark> Anyone want to test plasma-discover? https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ubuntu/tests
<sgclark> ximion: since it is not a bugfix release we would need a MOTU, of which the core team no longer has. So you will have to bug some like perhaps shadeslayer or if you have any connections..
<ximion> not in the KDE realm, and most are incredibly busy at time to get Ubuntu itself released properly
<ximion> the core team should really have a MOTU...
<sgclark> really? you think? we also need 52 hours in a day.
<soee> sgclark: this version in this test ppa is 5.6.2 isnt this compatible with plasam 5.6.2 only ?
<sgclark> this is what happens when you have a handful of volunteers working on such a massive thing.
<ximion> soee: no, there are no Plasma 5.6 specific dependencies in there
<sgclark> soee: nah I ran it with 5.5.5
<soee> ximion: what should this fix ?
<ximion> soee: outdated metadata being used in the software center
 * soee is to scared to look at his discover thingie :|
<ximion> it doesn't fix a massive issue, which is why it should only go in after a bit of testing (I can confirm that it works well for me here)
<soee> ximion: is this intended http://paste.ubuntu.com/15858055/ ?
<ximion> soee: yes, that's part of the merge with Debian
<ximion> libdiscovercommon doesn't exist there
<ximion> (its contents are in plasma-discover-private, mainly)
<soee> ok it installed fine
<soee> ximion: anythign i should do to test it ?
<ximion> check if applications show up, you can install and remove, and if updating stuff works
<ximion> and if you can find the things you are looking for in the SC
<ximion> if you don't notice any issues, it's fine :)
<soee> ximion: yes it works pretty good
<soee> though UX is a tragedy here :(
<ximion> soee: as in "it's a regression" or as in "not worse than before"?
<soee> ximion: not worse than before - interface sucks here for a long time :D
<ximion> jap, I also have alignment issues here, but those have even been worse before the upgrade
<ximion> so it's an improvement
<soee> simplicity ftw. https://it.uib.no/ithelp/images/e/eb/MSC_SoftwarePage.png
<ximion> take a look at GNOME Software for that simplicity ^^
<soee> ximion: so what are next stpes with this discover pacakge ?
<ximion> soee: finding someone to ACK the FFE and upload it to the archive
<ximion> yofel or shadeslayer maybe
<ximion> I am only DD and Kubuntu member, I can't do anything to the packages in Xenial :P
<sgclark> yofel not MOTU yet either. would have to be shadeslayer or Quintasan_ maybe? dunno
<ximion> sgclark: honestly, I think managing the distribution without much power to do changes is a really bad situation
<sgclark> I agree whole heartedly. This has been a nightmare.
<ximion> not your fault, but maybe the people who left can help the ones who are still there to gain the administrative powers to do changes when necessary
 * sgclark is ready for retirement
<sgclark> It is what it is. I am weighing my options on whether or not I will do another release. The amount of time and effort that will be needed to obtain such powers I just don't see happening. I have got to get my career or any paying job going. 
<clivejo> does kubuntu have a good pension plan?
<sgclark> hah
<ahoneybun> sgclark, the KCC and UCC meeting?
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> whats up with KCI
<sgclark> 4 hours usually means the connection to launchpad is failing
<clivejo> yup
<sgclark> I left too valorie maybe they will get the hint. haha
<slhk> muon.install:usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/muon.mo
<clivejo> what about the libqapt ones?
<clivejo> qapt-gst-helper.qm, qapt-gst-helper.mo, qapt-deb-installer.qm, qaptbatch.mo, plasma_runner_installer.qm, qapt-deb-installer.mo, plasma_runner_installer.mo and qaptbatch.qm 
<clivejo> all being build, but not being installed
<telegram> integram was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<slhk> they are one for each binary package generated from the libqapt source package
<slhk> libqapt3-runtime didn't ship any *.mo
<clivejo> the plugins?
<slhk> no they are binaries (command line programs)
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: test
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Fail
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<telegram> temp_my_bot_bot was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<telegram> integram was added by: Sick_Rimmit
<telegram> integram was removed by: ovidiuflorin
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-16
<sick_rimmit> Ooops got booted coming back
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> left all alone
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Aww :(
<clivejo> talking to myself
<clivejo> anyone about?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I am, now...
<vip> soee: and the lag got back
<vip> i think it is network related
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mamarok> hm, did somebody ping me? I can't see it in the backlog ....
<Mamarok> anyway, folks, we have several people not finding a database for amarok when upgrading to Kubuntu 16.04, could you please check the package dependencies? MySQLe is mandatory for Amarok
<vip> wut
<vip> http://i.imgur.com/OE7WZJO.jpg
<vip> what third party drivers?
<Mamarok> vip: secure boot locks down your system to only use proprietary software, it is a way for windows et al to make sure no other OS can be isntalled, if you use Linux you should disable secure boot
<vip> I am using windows too, uefi works for me 
<Mamarok> you can read up about that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<vip> and never saw that dialog when upgrading
<vip> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> normally with Kubuntu you should not be bothered, but other Linux distros do not have a certified UEFI key and will not work with secure boot enabled
<Mamarok> vip: btw, when asking questions, you should avoid just giving a link to a picture, msot people will ignore that if there is no context given
<soee> oh Clementine is much more activly developed than Amarok ? http://news.softpedia.com/news/clementine-1-3-free-music-player-is-a-massive-release-with-over-150-changes-503036.shtml
<vip> a friend of mine upgraded to vivid recently, and got problems with grub; it nistalled grub-pc instead of grub uefi (or something like that), and he couldn't boot to kubuntu
<vip> gotta try to reboot ;)
<Mamarok> soee: not so sure abut that, it's basically just one guy, we are about to release 2.9 and then work on porting to Qt5
<Mamarok> we fixed one of the releae blockers last week
<Mamarok> and I am tempted to ignore the Musicbrainz issue and just release 2.9 anyway
<soee> Mamarok: oh that would be cool, i think there were some talsk aout replacing Amarok as  a default music player dueto development problems ?
<Mamarok> amarok on Qt5 builds and plays music, but it is very pre-alpha as the plsma applets all need to be ported to QML, and nobody knows QML well enough right now ...
<telegram> <Clifford>: Mamarok I think I pinged you
<telegram> <Clifford>: It was regarding taglib 1.10
<telegram> <Clifford>: There was a FFE opened to package 1.10 for Xenial to fix a number of bugs. I was looking for people who could test it
<Mamarok> yes, valorie also asked about it, we need to change some CMake test, I will look into that this we
<Mamarok> else it should just work fine
<telegram> <Clifford>: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/1546373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update to bugfix release 1.10" [Medium,Triaged]
<vip> soee: dod your login bug returned?
<telegram> <Clifford>: I don't know enough about the lib to test it
<soee> vip nope
<Mamarok> clivejo: the package should be fine AFAICS, but our CMake tests for STRLESS isntead or VERSION_LESS, so it is seen as being too old
<vip> ah, lucky one
<vip> or I need to delete all *appletrc* files
<Mamarok> now if somebody with CMake foo could confirm it is OK to just replace STRLESS with VERSION_LESS and this would not break everything, would be great
<soee> vip: this is most likely related to some widget
<vip> od desktoprc
<telegram> <Clifford>: soee: would you do me a favour and test Muon for me please
<telegram> <Clifford>: Also anyone else who is interested
<soee> but what is strange - last time - the problem showed up for me after switching from intel to nvidia pofile
<vip> soee: i'm on intel only
<soee> clivejo: what chnaged there ?
<vip> but removing that file helped
<soee> vip: please report it all under bug report, provide as much info as you can :)
<telegram> <Clifford>: There are a couple of bug fixes and version bumps
<soee> vip: what did you do, what did you noticed, what do you think might be the problem etc.
<telegram> <Clifford>: Also should contain locale data now
<soee> clivejo: where is this new version ?
<telegram> <Clifford>: My xenial ppa
<soee> clivejo: i never remember it :D can you share the link ?
<telegram> <Clifford>: Not easily!
<telegram> <Clifford>: I is mobile!
<soee> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial ?
<soee> odd, it does not show any updates for me after adding this ppa
<telegram> <Clifford>: You do apt update first
<soee> i did .. :)
<soee> claydoh: is it anyhow connected to discover ? i have tested yesterday 5.6.2 version of discover and have it installed atm.
<soee> clivejo: ^
<soee> yhm, clivejo http://paste.ubuntu.com/15868664/
<telegram> <Clifford>: I don't know. Discover migrated out of muon package
<telegram> <Clifford>: So I don't think the muon package will affect it
<soee> maybe i had added your ppa and did the update in the meantime
<telegram> <Clifford>: But maybe having a updated libqapt would help discover
<vip> soee: i suppose, it's network (wifi), I'll try on cable
<clivejo> soee: can you test if this bug has been fixed - https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/127546/
<clivejo> I tested it last night, but I was tired and a little drunk :/
<clivejo> and was sidetracked learning new swear words
<clivejo> anyone else having issues with Kontact and Amarok with the PHP version thingie my bob
<clivejo> The amarok database reported the following errors:
<clivejo> GREPME MySQLe query failed! (2000) mysql_embedded: Shutdown complete
<clivejo>  on init
<clivejo> In most cases you will need to resolve these errors before Amarok will run properly.
 * clivejo has no idea what that even means!
<Mamarok> clivejo: this has been reported by a lot of people already, the MySQL database is simply missing
<clivejo> and I cant read my emails
<Mamarok> one guy solved it by isntalling mysql-server, but that shouldn't be necessary, normally mysql embedded is enough
<clivejo> Mamarok: it was fine until MySQL 7 was pushed out
<Mamarok> but it looks very much like a packaging problem
<Mamarok> what did they change?
<clivejo> they made MySQL7 the default
<Mamarok> up until libmsyclient18 it works here
<Mamarok> yes, but what changed in 7 that was not there before?
<clivejo> that I have no idea
<Mamarok> I bet they shuffeld around libraries to server packages that should be in client
<clivejo> but the same change is causing me problems with adonaki
<Mamarok> because isntalling mysql-server fixes it apparently
<clivejo> lets try that
<Mamarok> and amarok needs to be compiled against libmysqld-pic
 * clivejo does not like important foundation packages changed so close to release date
<Mamarok> yeah, that is not a good idea, but apparently they did that a lot this time around *sigh*
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> Mamarok: confirmed, installing mysql-server fixes that error message in Amarok :)
<clivejo> thankyou :)
<clivejo> kontact still not working, Ill reboot
<Mamarok> yeah, they packaged differently, and should be notified about it
<telegram> <Clifford>: Do you have a LP account?
<clivejo> maybe I spoke too soon
<clivejo> Amarok is still complaining
<clivejo> but its loading the main window and working this time
<clivejo> and akonadi personal information management service is not operational
<clivejo> Mamarok: when you say they are packaged differently, do you know how?
<clivejo> has noone else got this?
<clivejo> soee: ?
<clivejo> how rude!
<clivejo> Mamarok: I have libmysqlclient20 installed :/
<clivejo> hi slhk_
<soee> sorry my little nephew was playing with my laptop :D
<clivejo> soee: you're on xenial?
<soee> yes
<clivejo> fully updated?
<soee> yup
<clivejo> no problems with kontact or amarok?
<soee> i use Amarok for radio streams and it works fine, mp3 also play nice
<soee> i do not use kontact
<clivejo> :(
<soee> but it starts and work :D
 * clivejo gives up
<soee> clivejo: with the muon all seems to work as described in this commit. One thing to notice if we mark some packages to be installed then than click to "Unmark all" (it gets unmarked) rhan click to "Revert" packages seems to be marked again (Unmark all button is active)
<clivejo> if its a bug can you log it against Muon so Carlo can have a look at it
<soee> but they are all higlighted all the time 
<soee> but im glad teh muon works again :)
<soee> i will have some suggestion regarding UI, UX
<clivejo> soee: do you have different languages installed?
<soee> clivejo: how do i test it ?
<clivejo> drop into another language and see if Muon is translated
<soee> i have muon localized to PL
<clivejo> is it displaying in PL?
<clivejo> the UI/Menus etc
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> did it before?
<soee> clivejo: im not sure how it was before tbh. http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/16/Screenshot_20160416_134022.png
<clivejo> well thats one item can be checked off!
<clivejo> thanks soee!
 * clivejo doesnt like having to webmail all his email accounts manually
 * clivejo is NOT a happy bunny today
<soee> use Thunderbird
<clivejo> kontact was working fine!!
<soee> and on a phone AquaMail :)
<soee> buy pro: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kman.AquaMail&hl=pl
<soee> and be happy bunny :)
<clivejo> I have a mail client on my phone, its connects into Kolab :)
<clivejo> just like Kontact used to do
<soee> wee KTorrent for KF5 is available officially
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> my mailbox is being suspended, "Your mailbox has exceeded the storage limit is 1 GB, which is defined by the administrator, are running at 99.8 gigabytes, you can not send or receive new messages until you re-validate your mailbox."
<clivejo> bloody big mail box!
<clivejo> I blame Launchpad
<soee> ~.~
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo, how goes the battle ?
<doko> sgclark, cantor autopkg tests fail
<clivejo> which battle?
<doko> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<BluesKaj> just an expression for how are things, clivejo 
<clivejo> regarding Kubuntu, Im losing the battle
<BluesKaj> guess you guys in the Uk don't hear that one too often
<BluesKaj> clivejo, somehow I doubt that
<clivejo> my system is in such a mess
<BluesKaj> I have faith :-)
<clivejo> Kontact is broke, so is amarok
<BluesKaj> ok, I wasn't aware since I  don'r use them
<clivejo> Ive been pretty stable from I moved to Xenial, yet a wekk before launch my system is unuseable for me
<BluesKaj> launched amarok with a warning, but it did open ...haven't set it up yet 
<clivejo> what was the warning?
<clivejo> about MySQL?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes it warned something about mysql, but I didn't understand what it meant
<clivejo> ok, no prob
<clivejo> just trying to understand whats going on
<Mamarok> clivejo: this seem to be the problem: bug #1571215
<ubottu> bug 1571215 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok uses mysql config option that is removed in 5.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571215
<Mamarok> now somebody has to reassign this bug to mysql, as it is not caused by amarok
<mamarley> It looks like the change in the name of the configuration argument by MySQL was purposeful and that the applications using it need to update accordingly.
<sgclark> So wait, let me get this straight, they pushed a game changing application ( mysql ) that requires upstream intervention one week before release? seriously? But they probably sent an email so that makes it ok...
 * sgclark gives up
<mamarley> It only affects applications that both use MySQL embedded and have that configuration option in their configuration files, but yes, they should have pushed that upgrade months ago.
<sgclark> amarok and akonadi are major, akonadi broken breaks all of pim, this is unacceptable. period.
<sgclark> And here I thought we might pull this off.
<mamarley> And you still can.  It is a dead-simple patch.
<sgclark> mamarley: feel free then. thanks.
<mamarley> It isn't a patch against MySQL though; it is a patch against Akonadi and Amarok to remove the deprecated configuration option from the configuration file.
<mamarley> s/remove/replace with the new equivalent
<mamarley> I will download the Amarok source and see what I can do.
<sgclark> I appreciate that, I can mimic your changes with akonadi.
<sgclark> doko: yofel is the autopackage expert. I can try but have zero experience.
<mamarley> sgclark: Almost done.  Sorry this is taking so long.  Someone from Oracle already had made a patch, but it was against a much older version and therefore required extensive manual rejiggering to apply correctly.
<sgclark> Don't be sorry :) I am thankful for the help!
<clivejo> mamarley: clivejo: For amarok, I think there's a .local/share/amarok/my.cnf or something like that, with a myisam-recover=FORCE, that should be myisam-recover-options=FORCE
<mamarley> Hmm, yeah, the change I made might only work for new installations...
<mamarley> Anyway, I uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<clivejo> does that make any sense to you?
<mamarley> That configuration option is hardcoded into MySQLEmbeddedStorage.cpp.  I just uploaded a patch that fixes it there (based on the version of MySQL against which Amarok is being compiled).
<mamarley> I'm not sure if fixing it there will work for existing installations though.
<clivejo> Mamarok mamarley: Skuggen works for MySQL
<Skuggen> o/
<clivejo> trying to get to the bottom of these MySQL issues
<mamarley> OK.  I am 99.9% sure that the patched version I just uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages will fix it for new installations; I am just not sure about existing installations that get upgraded.
<Skuggen> 5.7 changes quite a bit, so mysql_upgrade should really be run for existing installations that come from 5.6 or older
<Skuggen> mamarley: There was also an issue with mysql_install_db, I think
<mamarley> I really know very little about how MySQL is used in Amarok; I just updated the patch someone made to correct that configuration option.
<mamarley> The original patch is from https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354255.
<ubottu> KDE bug 354255 in Collections/Local "[PATCH]: Handle removed --myisam-recover option in MySQL 5.7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Skuggen> It runs mysql_install_db --force [...]
<Skuggen> force will no longer work, so should be removed. Also, if it relies on getting a root user with no password, it needs to add --insecure
<Skuggen> In general it would be better to move to using mysqld --initialize instead, but swapping out a few options on mysql_install_db should retain the old behavior
<mamarley> I have grepped through the entire source code tree and I don't see that command anywhere.
<Skuggen> src/server/storage/dbconfigmysql.cpp
<sgclark> akonadi iuses mysql heavily I am certain. I absolutely cannot believe this got pushed so close to release... we are going to be so damn broken it is not freaking funny.
 * sgclark gives up again
<Skuggen> https://github.com/KDE/akonadi/blob/master/src/server/storage/dbconfigmysql.cpp#L288
<mamarley> Skuggen: Oh, is that in Akonadi?  I was looking at Amarok.
<Skuggen> mamarley: Gah, right. Yes, for amarok it was only the config issue, I think
<clivejo> sgclark: it looks like the issue with 5.7 was resolved in the update you pushed
<clivejo> version 15.12.3
<Skuggen> We've fixed quite a few packages with similar issues, but they failed on building, so we caught it sooner
<sgclark> oh?
<clivejo> just need to fix the depends to use 5.7 now
 * sgclark is confused
<Skuggen> clivejo: That was for an existing setup, right?
<Skuggen> So not a fresh database
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> I dunno how it would react to a fresh install
<sgclark> why is everyone claiming it is broken?
<clivejo> because it appears to be
<Skuggen> Broken on new installs
<clivejo> you and rbasak uploaded two different versions with different depends
<clivejo> my system grabbed rbasak version and broke
<BluesKaj> anyone notic ethe broken links to the neon ppa here: http://neon.kde.org/download
<BluesKaj> or iso 
<Skuggen> sgclark: The dependency on mysql-server/client-core-5.6 | virtual-mysql-server/client-core
<clivejo> BluesKaj: Neon is not Kubuntu, you need to ask in #kde-neon
<Skuggen> But that dependency will actually work, sort of, since 5.7 provides the virtual package as well
<BluesKaj> clivejo, well since JR was involved I thought you guys would have some info 
<clivejo> but you have to install 5.7 first
<clivejo> otherwise it wants to install 5.6
<mamarley> sgclark: clivejo: Skuggen: I can confirm that the package I uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages does fix the Amarok problem, both for new installs and upgrades.
<clivejo> mamarley: do it is an issue with Amarok?
<clivejo> so
<mamarley> clivejo: Correct.
<clivejo> is there a bug open for it already?
<clivejo> what would we need to get this patch into the archive?
<clivejo> Skuggen: do you know any MOTU?
<Skuggen> Nope
<BluesKaj>  had a lrge upgrade a few hrs ago and the amarok issue seems to have resolved itslf for me at least, I have the landing and staging-plasma ppas installed
<Skuggen> clivejo: Probably ask in ubuntu-release
<mamarley> clivejo: The Amarok thing? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354255 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1571215
<ubottu> KDE bug 354255 in Collections/Local "[PATCH]: Handle removed --myisam-recover option in MySQL 5.7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571215 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok uses mysql config option that is removed in 5.7" [Undecided,In progress]
<Skuggen> mamarley: I'm the reporter on the second one
<clivejo> mamarley: would you mind posting your patch on that bug?
<sgclark> yeah I do not have rights for amarok. 
<mamarley> Skuggen: Oh, cool.  It was actually your patch that I started out using, but I had to modify it because the Amarok code had changed since you wrote it.
<mamarley> clivejo: Just the patch or a debdiff?
<sgclark> akonadi I do though, is there anything needing done?
<clivejo> sgclark: yeah, it needs synced with the archive
<Skuggen> mamarley: Ah, no that's the first one, but Terje Røsten (he also works at MySQL)
<Skuggen> by*
<sgclark> umm what needs synced?
<clivejo> and the build deps bumped to 5.7
<clivejo> theres been rebuilds 
<sgclark> clivejo: rebuild of what? where ? 
<mamarley> Skuggen: Ah, OK.  Sorry.
<sgclark> I cannot reead minds
<clivejo> sgclark: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/akonadi/akonadi_15.12.1-0ubuntu4/changelog
<sgclark> clivejo: I do not understand what I am suppose to do with a changelog.
<clivejo> just add them into the 15.12.3-0ubuntu2 changelog
<sgclark> oh ffs
<clivejo> there have been uploads to the archive that we havent got in our xenial_archive branch
<sgclark> this is why we need to move back to launchpad
<clivejo> surely they need to be synced?
<mamarley> clivejo: I uploaded a debdiff to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1571215.  I do not, of course, have the right to upload anything though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571215 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok uses mysql config option that is removed in 5.7" [Undecided,In progress]
<sgclark> right, they made changes without coming to us.............
<clivejo> theres beeing nothing big
<clivejo> sgclark: *nods*
<sgclark> these people are killing me. This is my last release.
<clivejo> we can only do what we can do
<clivejo> baby steps!
<Skuggen> Ah, rbasak can do it I think
<clivejo> Ive tried to ping him
<clivejo> but ideally we should do it and commit it back to debian
<Skuggen> Yeah, he's ok uk time (I'm in Norway), so it's getting late
<Skuggen> on uk time*
 * clivejo borrows ovidiu-florin's flux capacitor and goes back in time
<sgclark> ok so my last upload broke it because we do not have his changes... 
<clivejo> well not really
<sgclark> this diff is big and scary
<clivejo> the problem is that they have decided that 5.7 is the default version in Senile
<sgclark> what do you mean not really?
<sgclark> this diff is pretty big?
<clivejo> and when we built apps we used 5.6
<clivejo> what diff?
<clivejo> most of the diff is the source code between 15.12.1 and 15.12.3, no?
<sgclark> diff of our upload and his changes, looks like source was changed. 
<sgclark> I am so confused right now it is not funny
<sgclark> I wish I just stayed in bed.
<clivejo> the only diff we need to carry on is the packaging
<clivejo> the Rebuild against libmysqlclient20 and Depend on mysql-{server,client}-core-5.7, not 5.6, for the switch to
<clivejo>     MySQL 5.7.
<clivejo> the source code is upstream
<clivejo> nout to do with us :P
<clivejo> so we just need to add ubuntu3 and ubuntu4 into our packaging
<clivejo> bump the version to 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2 and Bobs your uncle
<clivejo> if we do move our packaging to Launchpad will this kind of thing stop happening?
<sgclark> yeah we would have the changes
<sgclark> because they would be using same repo
<sgclark> perhaps he is not aware that we are on debian git. Still would have been nice to get a ping...
<clivejo> true
<vip> soee: marshmallow for s5 in europe
<clivejo> vip:  link?
<Mamarok> and why were we not notified about this? I am pretty ure neither Amarok nor Akonadi were told that there were changes needed
<vip> clivejo: only in polish, http://android.com.pl/news/62711-marshmallow-dla-samsunga-galaxy-s5-sprawa-ruszyla-do-przodu-i-ota-trafia-do-europy/
<clivejo> oh
<vip> now it is in north korea and usa, then sri lanka and germany
<Mamarok> so if somebody could tell me what needs to be changed, ideally making a review request for it *sigh*
 * Mamarok pesters ate unsensible downstream mysql packagers who ruin my 2.9 release
<mamarley> Mamarok: I would guess they tried compiling Amarok and Akonadi against the new MySQL and figured that since the compile succeeded that everything was OK.
<Mamarok> crap
<mamarley> Mamarok: Anyway, I posted a patch that fixes it to that Launchpad bug.
<Mamarok> mamarley:  am pretty sure they didn't even try, as they don't give shit about KDE applications
<mamarley> I know they tried compiling it but it would seem they never tried running it.
<Mamarok> they certainly didn't
<Mamarok> can somebody make a patch for upstream, please?
<soee> vip: not yet
<soee> the state is "Tmobile testing"
<sgclark> akonadi uploaded
 * clivejo hugs sgclark
<clivejo> you're a star
<sgclark> sadly I don't think we have anyone on our team that can upload amarok
<sgclark> and now I can't even login in launchpad..
<clivejo> Im gonna try poke rbasak
<clivejo> hes the guy bumped the mysql version to 5.7
<sgclark> yeah he is on the server team. Nice guy actually, still mad at him though. hah
<Skuggen> We vastly underestimated the amount of work needed to transition from 5.6 to 5.7, unfortunately :|
<clivejo> he must have upload rights
<Skuggen> Yeah, I see a note from him that he can upload a fix for amarok
<clivejo> I wonder could we assign him to that bug with the patch?
<clivejo> sgclark: are you seeing the conversation in release channel?
<sgclark> clivejo: only the one I am having atm. which conversation?
<clivejo> just wondered if you had seen it
 * clivejo is encouraged to hear sgclark talk about the next release
<sgclark> about muon? I have no interest. I do not see why we insist on keeping a dead package.
<clivejo> its not dead!
<clivejo> works great actually
<sgclark> but upstream is using plasma-discover, why shouldn't we use what upstream wants us to use?
<clivejo> Muon is upstream
<sgclark> it is only more overhead. And you can see that right? 
<clivejo> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<sgclark> clivejo: KDE does not maintain that anymore.
<clivejo> but a lot of end users prefer it
<clivejo> Carlo is maintaining it
<sgclark> if you got someone too, fine. but I am not going to break myself getting it in archive.
<clivejo> Rick and Ovidiu have also stepped forward
<sgclark> you can fight that fight if you want, just saying I am not.
<sgclark> :)
<clivejo> ok
<sgclark> there are plenty of fires I need to learn how to put out.
<clivejo> do I have the rights to upload stuff?
<sgclark> No, afraid you need to start studying for -dev
<sgclark> I really encourage you to do so. We need you.
 * mamarley gives sgclark a fire extinguisher.
<clivejo> is there a guide on studing for -dev
<sgclark> sadly no
<sgclark> Riddell / sitter / shadeslayer / yofel was my guide. 
 * sgclark misses the old team
<clivejo> me too
 * mamarley three
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Well jump to Neon and you are in the same team :)
<valorie> ok, have tested Muon from Clive's PPA and it seems to be working well
<valorie> I just did my mountain of updates I'd been putting off for a few days
<sgclark> I can barely keep up with Kubuntu. No jumping to neon for me. sorry.
<sgclark> infact I am failing miserably with Kubuntu.
<sgclark> But I tried. heh.
<mamarley> sgclark: Don't be too hard on yourself.  You are doing great!
<mamarley> Most of the problems that have occurred have not been your fault.
<sgclark> Not really. We need someone with MOTU to succeed. 
<ScottK> sgclark: If you need something uploaded and it's all ready to go, I don't mind dputing it.
<mamarley> sgclark: True, but it isn't your fault that we don't have one of those.
<sgclark> The time and commitment required to obtain such a thing, will need to be considered.
<clivejo> I volunteered, but they laughed
<sgclark> ScottK: !! let me dig up amarok bug
<mamarley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1571215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571215 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok uses mysql config option that is removed in 5.7" [Undecided,In progress]
<ScottK> sgclark: Just point me to the source package that I can download/then upload.
<sgclark> ScottK: I think this is still in launchpad. Let me see if I can commit patch at least.
<ScottK> OK.  I don't wan to mess with git or bzr, just point me at a source package (n a PPA is fine)
<mamarley> I uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<clivejo> ScottK: how do you feel about Muon?
<ScottK> clivejo: If sgclark reviews/approves I'll upload it.
<sgclark> ScottK: use mamarley s link
<clivejo> thats not gonna happen :(
<sgclark> ScottK: it has been tested. (amarok that is)
<ScottK> OK.
<mamarley> Did someone other than me test it as well?
<ScottK> clivejo: I don't have time to really investigate.  I'm happy to be an upload bot for sgclark, but that's about all I can manage.
 * sgclark feels special
<rbasak> o/
<clivejo> hi rbasak
<rbasak> I'm just catching up on scrollback in #ubuntu-release.
<rbasak> But I need to go :-/
<sgclark> hi rbasak I think we have things sorted now
<rbasak> Anything I can help with?
<rbasak> OK. Sorry for the late change. We were hoping to land MySQL 5.7 much earlier than it did, but got held back by various issues (all resolved now)
<sgclark> mysql bit us a few times, but we got it now, just an FYI we are currently on debian git so we did not get your changes.
<rbasak> Let me know if you find anything else. I'm happy to help.
<sgclark> we are moving back to launchpad next release, so this won't happen.
<rbasak> OK. No worries. Sorry I didn't follow the Vcs header. I think we could do with some better tooling on this.
<rbasak> (it's partly an issue with who can push there vs. who can upload where and having to do something different for the ~100 packages I needed to update)
<mamarley> I would also like to learn the process for staging stuff and doing merges with Debian to ease the workload on everyone else, hopefully.
<rbasak> In the server team, we've developed a git-based merge workflow. Tooling is a little behind but we're working on it.
<rbasak> It's essentially a rebase workflow for the Ubuntu side.
<rbasak> http://www.justgohome.co.uk/blog/2014/08/ubuntu-git-merge-workflow.html was my write-up a while ago. It's developed since then, including keeping the git Ubuntu-side stuff on Launchpad.
<ScottK> Mamarok: FYI, regarding your https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354255#c2 - the commit you reference actually breaks MySQL 5.7 and makes it work with < 5.6.  the patch in the bug makes it work with either.
<ubottu> KDE bug 354255 in Collections/Local "[PATCH]: Handle removed --myisam-recover option in MySQL 5.7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rbasak> We'll update the docs soon. In case you're interested to use it (no requirement)
<mamarley> ScottK: And my patch was based on the patch attached to that bug, but updated since the Amarok code changed since then.
<ScottK> mamarley: Yep.
 * ScottK is not completely sgclark's muppet.
<mamarley> Sorry
<ScottK> mamarley: Nothing to apologize for.
<ScottK> sgclark and mamarley: amarok uploaded.  
<mamarley> Thanks!
<ScottK> The release team will still need to manually accept it.
<sgclark> thank you very much ScottK
<ScottK> you're welcome.
<valorie> ScottK: how about uploading Muon?
<valorie> from clive's ppa
<valorie> I just tested it, and have tested previous fixes as well
<ScottK> valorie: if sgclark says it's ready, I'll upload it.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> <3
<valorie> how have you been?
<mparillo> Thank you ScottK
<ScottK> Busy with life and Debian.
<ScottK> Not missing the Canonical/Ubuntu politics.
<valorie> seems to be getting friendlier, and more fun
<valorie> we even had a party yesterday, and got a bit of the way into packaging
 * valorie is reading the Debian Policy manual atm
 * sgclark begrudgeonly installs muon from clivejos ppa
<valorie> thank you, scarlett!
<valorie> <3
<ScottK> valorie: Fundamentally, Ubuntu is not at all what it was as a project when I joined a decade ago and I don't see it heading back in that direction, so I'm unlikely to get super involved again.
<valorie> ScottK: I still love you!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<valorie> nothing lasts forever
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: @sgclark2 i tested this muon and seems to be fine.
<valorie> and you do us good work still, both here and in Debian
<valorie> ScottK: what are the Debian devels thinking about snappy?
<ScottK> I don't think they are thinking about it at all.
<clivejo> ScottK: what are your thoughts on Kubuntu moving packaging to LaunchPad?
<ScottK> clivejo: I don't think I have a vote.
<valorie> well, more and more people are using vms, and vagrant packages, etc.
<clivejo> just curious on your view
<ScottK> clivejo: I don't really have an opinion.
<valorie> I think snaps might be useful, but as for moving there 100%, that seems not good to me
<sgclark> woah what is all this translation stuff going on twith muon install
<ScottK> valorie: Yes, but snappy is counter to the way that Debian systems are designed to work.  
<sgclark> guess it installed though. 
<valorie> ScottK: exactly
<mamarley> ScottK: I agree with you there.  It sounds like a Bad Idea.
<valorie> and you are our upstream
<valorie> to me it seems like one more way to test
<valorie> and perhaps get things onto phone or tablet
<valorie> but not beyond that
 * sgclark thinks muon is not very pretty
<clivejo> from first impressions snappy is a way to straight jacket a users control of what gets installed
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Does snappy = a much bigger package size?
<ScottK> clivejo: You aren't far off.
<sgclark> Could not download packages and clicking details does nothing.
<clivejo> just a blob, that the system is told to install
<sgclark> clivejo:  ^
<ScottK> telegram: If you have any experience with how Android or Apple do system updates, it's like that.
<mamarley> Basically, meaning in a sucky way compared to traditional Linux packaging.
<ScottK> amarok got accepted.
<sgclark> snappy is a bigger package because it bundles all libs etc into the lib
<valorie> \o/
<mamarley> Which sucks, because then you need to update every package that depends on a library when you update the library.
<clivejo> sgclark: you have to mark packages for installation
<clivejo> then "Apply Changes"
<clivejo> The "Full Upgrade" button marks all packages for which an upgrade is possible, then you have to click Apply for it to go download and install
<sgclark> well that details button is broken.
<clivejo> wheres the details button?
<sgclark> I know what is faioling, the google ppa security strength too low..
<sgclark> failed to download packages popup
<clivejo> when you clcik on a package the details should be displayed in a panel on the bottom
<sgclark> clicking details generally leads to the failure message.
<sgclark> I think we are having a failure to communicate moment lol
 * clivejo nods
<sgclark> so my apt-get update has a failure message. This triggers in muon as expected.
<sgclark> but the popup has a button <details> and when clicked, the expected result would be a message box with the failure.
<sgclark> instead clicking the button does nothing.
<sgclark> not a packaging problem though.
<sgclark> code problem.
<valorie> that seems broken generally in Plasma, I've noticed
<sgclark> ouch
<valorie> the details about failures never seem to do anything
<valorie> perhaps I should file a bug
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> yes lol
<valorie> or maybe it's fixed by now
<clivejo> thats true
<valorie> when we catch up I'll check
<sgclark> otherwise muon seems fine
<clivejo> when akonadi was failing for me earlier I noticed the "Details ..." button did nothing
<sgclark> ScottK: you have my approval for Muon. thanks
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: It needs a lot of love when I've comes to UI/UX
<ScottK> sgclark: OK.
<clivejo> sgclark: RE: woah what is all this translation stuff going on twith muon install 
<ScottK> sgclark: Where do I find it?
<clivejo> whats that about
<clivejo> its actually two packages libqapt and muon
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/
<clivejo> oh wait, got an email from Carlo
<clivejo> It has been pointed out to me that we shouldn't depend on a patch version (that is qapt 3.0.2). Therefore the release version should be qapt 3.1.0.
<clivejo> does that really matter to us at this point?
<valorie> when will he make the release, clivejo?
<clivejo> didnt say
<clivejo> but will involve changes to libqapt version number and also muon cmake 
<sgclark> uh come'on
<valorie> right, of course
<sgclark> I approved the ppa version. no more messing about.
<valorie> yeah, we're too close to LTS to mess about
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> but our first backports should be pretty awesome
<clivejo> sgclark: believe me, Im not messing, put too much time into trying to figure it all out
<clivejo> but muon at present is uninstallable in Xenial
<valorie> what?
<valorie> oh, you mean without your PPA version
<sgclark> I approved what is in you ppa right now. nothing more.
<clivejo> valorie: on a clean Xenial, if you install muon it wont install as it requires libmoun
<valorie> right
<valorie> which is why we need your ppa
<sgclark> oh wait
<sgclark> I tested another muon in your ppa...
<clivejo> what other muon?
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/kde
<clivejo> should be 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2 
<sgclark> bah
 * ScottK waits.
<clivejo> no no
<clivejo> its in https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: https://plus.google.com/+AJReissig/posts/DNMMxj1jx48
<sgclark> ok works the same as the other one haha. ScottK https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/ approved muon and libqapt
<ScottK> OK.
<clivejo> ScottK: will I remove the PPA cruff and put them in misc ppa ? 
<ScottK> It's fine, I can remove that.
<valorie> I've removed landing and misc
<valorie> I want the real stuff, right from archive
<clivejo> you saying mine is fake?!?
<valorie> I have your PPA
<sgclark> should all be there, well except maybe cantor, but I don't think I am going to be able to learn autopackage testing and how to fix failures in such short time. :(
 * sgclark runs away from the mountain of things she needs to learn still
<valorie> clivejo: I'm just saying that other from your archive, I'm xenial vanilla
<valorie> sgclark: everybody needs time off occasionally!
<sgclark> yeah but my time off is spent with my KDE hat. No where to run!
<ScottK> clivejo: FYI, there are some changes in the symbols file that weren't done.  I'm taking care of those.
<ScottK> Look in debian/libqapt3.symbols for MISSING
<clivejo> must have missed them
<clivejo> there were a lot!
<sgclark> oh no!
<valorie> aha, perhaps that's why the buttons weren't working
<valorie> missing symbols
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> clivejo: muon 5.6 doesn't have a orig tarball.  That won't do.
<valorie> sgclark: but you'll end up being super-smart!
<valorie> just don't do the exhaustion part
 * sgclark tacks super smart onto her resume
<clivejo> ScottK: it did have one locally
<ScottK> clivejo: It's not in the PPA, is it?
<ScottK> Some how you made a native package out of it.  That needs to be fixed.
<clivejo> got muon_5.6.0.orig.tar.xz here
<ScottK> clivejo: Do you see it here: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<clivejo> yes
 * sgclark does not see muon at all there
<clivejo> the source was sent as muon-5.6.0.tar.xz
<clivejo> Ive extracted and repacked as tar.gz
<clivejo> and trying to upload
<ScottK> OK.  Also, please go back and fix the symbols file on libqapt and reupload
<sgclark> xz should be fine
<clivejo> xz seems to make it into a native package :/
 * sgclark is pretty sure all kde is xz
<clivejo> now LP is reject it
<clivejo> ScottK: sorry for the delay, I had to upload to a new PPA because LP was complaining about source already being there
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/muon
<ScottK> It looks like it was there in an upload you deleted.
<clivejo> yeah, I keep forgetting that LP takes ages to actually delete packages
<valorie> poor janitor gets tired
<clivejo> anyways this is the source - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/muon/+files/muon_5.6.0.orig.tar.xz
<ScottK> clivejo: Did you check the symbols file is correctnow?
<ScottK> OK.
<clivejo> ScottK: I believe so, but Im getting so tired, Im making mistakes :(
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look.
<clivejo> sorry, getting late here, its 23:17
<ScottK> Just remember.  Sleep is for the weak.
<valorie> I thought it was a unix command?
<clivejo> ScottK: is Debian planning to package muon?
<ScottK> Probably, but I haven't had much time to work on Qt-KDE stuff recently.
<valorie> on pins and needles -- is it working?
<clivejo> or they too hardcore for GUI's
 * clivejo waits on LP to publish
<clivejo> ScottK: I removed the PPA versioning from them too
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> There's still a few symbols issues.  I'll fix them.
<valorie> debian uses GUIs!
<valorie> but reading the Policy Manual brings up all sorts of low-level stuff back into my consciousness
<clivejo> oh there are new symbols!
<ScottK> Yeah.  I have it fixed locally.
<ScottK> Doing a test build.
<clivejo> ScottK: what do you usually work at?
<clivejo> like what do you enjoy doing?
<ScottK> I find distro development fun.
<ScottK> Between $work, children, etc there's not as much time for fun as I would like.
<clivejo> what part of the world are you from?
<soee> probably Melmak:)
<soee> and here is his photo: http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/nonsensopedia/images/f/fc/Alf-po3.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20060120221031 :D
<ScottK> clivejo: you need to bump the minimum libqapt-dev version in build-deps to 3.0.2.
<ScottK> clivejo: I'm in the US, outside Baltimore, MD.
<clivejo> how to I push new version to my PPA?
<clivejo> need to bump libqapt3 (>= 3.0.1+git20160315), libqapt3-runtime (>= 3.0.1+git20160315) as well
<ScottK> I'll take care of it.
<clivejo> thanks :)
<ScottK> For the record, http://hernandotoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Scott-Kitterman.jpg is not me.
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> if it was you, you would probably say that too!
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> having met Scott, I guarantee that last photo is not him!
<ScottK> I can be found here http://i.imgur.com/dTcH1.jpg
<valorie> who is on your right there, ScottK?
<clivejo> I think I only recognise two people there
<valorie> 5 I recognize, 4 I don't
<sgclark> One of these years we need to meet ScottK, I am in your neck of the woods every year.
<clivejo> which one is Scott?
<valorie> Rohan, Aurelien, someone (Jussi?) ScottK
<valorie> then 3 unknowns
<clivejo> who beside Jon?
<valorie> kneeling, Alex Fiestas and Riddell
<ScottK> On my right (photographer left) is Jussi.
<valorie> he was younger then
<valorie> now all responsible and a dad and stuff
<ScottK> We all where.
<ScottK> were
<sgclark> in fact I will be there end of July
<clivejo> where was that?
<ScottK> UDS-R
<clivejo> what is a felony?
<sgclark> yoou did very bad things 
<sgclark> and got arrested, generally followed up with prison time
<clivejo> I heard it in movies and assumed it was bad
<sgclark> (commited a crime)
<valorie> 'tis
<valorie> not just a misdemeanor, but a serious crime
 * clivejo remembers back to the time he almost got arrested on a bus in Pittsburgh
<clivejo> that was probably a felony
<valorie> what?
<valorie> what were you doing, evil Irishman?
<sgclark> what did you do?!
<clivejo> being too Irish
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> that sounds serious
<clivejo> I asked my friend if he had any crack today
<ScottK> OK.  libqapt and muon uploaded.
<valorie> rofl
<ScottK> Up to you all to convince the release team to accept them.
<ScottK> sgclark: ^^^
<valorie> ScottK: thank you ever so much
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks!!
<clivejo> off duty police man overheard it and assumed I was dealing
<sgclark> we already have Ffe approved
<ScottK> clivejo: Where do you live?
<sgclark> clivejo: lol
<clivejo> Co Fermanagh, N Ireland
<clivejo> green, wet and cold
<clivejo> and living 30years behind the rest of the world
<ScottK> I believe I have been there.
<clivejo> like a time bubble
<clivejo> you would know if you have been here!
<ScottK> I don't recall exactly the route I went on when I was in NI.
<clivejo> what where you doing?
<clivejo> were
<ScottK> I lived in Dublin for half a year when I was at University on an exchanged program and at one point rented a car to see the sites, including up north.
<ScottK> s/exchanged/exchange
<clivejo> during the troubles?
<ScottK> Sort of.  It would have been in 1985, so they weren't over, but they weren't horrible at the time.
<clivejo> must have been a shock for ya
<ScottK> Not really as I've studied world politics and history a lot, although going through one British Army check point at night and failing to dim the car's headlights got a bit tense.
<ScottK> Second time in my life I had a loaded gun pointed at me.
<clivejo> I remember picking up a car load of Americans in Dublin and as we approached a border checkpoint there was army men point guns at us.  They totally freaked out and started screaming!
<valorie> that's no fun
<clivejo> they'd never seen someone with a gun before
<clivejo> I thought everyone and their dog had on in the US
<valorie> the news does portray us that way indeed
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> I was used to them, but to someone whos not those checkpoints must have been scarey
<valorie> there was that time that sgclark and I were waving guns about....
<sgclark> I had aka-47 machine guns pointed at me in Mexico
<valorie> never happened!
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> ooooo
<sgclark> that was intense
<valorie> machine guns are a bit touchy
<sgclark> was a time when they were fighting drug cartels
<valorie> no ma'am, no thank you
<clivejo> LP #1571262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571262 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "my computer's name is not "Bastien's computer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571262
 * clivejo giggles
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> thats critial
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> and assigned to Sebastian Lackner
<clivejo> might be his
 * clivejo loves kde-connect
<sgclark> me too
<valorie> amen, it's lovely
<clivejo> anyone use bitcoin?
<sgclark> no, still not even sure what it is...
<clivejo> electronic payment system
<ScottK> bitcoin is dead.
<clivejo> but feels like a bit of a pyramid scheme
<valorie> once the thieves proved they could steal it, it sort of died
<clivejo> if you have computing power you can mine them
<valorie> right, but what's the point?
<clivejo> transfer money
<valorie> security was the point, and it is proven not to be secure
<valorie> clivejo: I agree we need that
<valorie> but so far, we limp along with paypal
<clivejo> I dont think the security was broken
<valorie> which sucks indeed
<clivejo> it was the wallets the key were stored got stolen
<clivejo> maybe move this to offtopic!
<valorie> perhaps I'm a dunce, but I fail to see the diff
<valorie> yes
 * sgclark rebooting after updates brb
<clivejo> sgclark: did you use muon to upgrade?
<sgclark> clivejo: no but I installed stuff with it earlier.
 * sgclark is a console person
<clivejo> it grows on you 
<clivejo> I been using it for a few weeks now
<valorie> I use it mostly for information
<sgclark> if I were to go to a store I would likely use discover, very pretty
<valorie> the search is good, and the tabs are handy in each package display
<valorie> I don't like software stores
<valorie> but I usually use the cli also
<sgclark> yeah seem like overkill lol
<valorie> fast, simple
<sgclark> exactly
<sgclark> I generally know what I want to install :)
<valorie> me too, but I look stuff up for other people all the time 
<valorie> in #kubuntu
<sgclark> cool
<ScottK> qapt was accepted.
<ScottK> Still waiting on muon.
<clivejo> ScottK: release channel have picked it up
<clivejo> few concerns
 * ScottK waits for the comments section in his blog to explode: https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2016/04/16/future-of-secure-systems-in-the-us/
<ScottK> (although not as much as when I published the KC/CC email dialog)
<sgclark> ahh blog.. I need to do that
<ScottK> muon accepted too
<clivejo> :) thanks ScottK
<mamarley> ScottK: Richard Burr is the worst.  I didn't vote for him last time and I won't vote for him this time either.
<ScottK> mamarley: I don't know that it matters who wrote the bill.  I don't get a sense that it would have been much different if the vast majority of Senators or Congressmen had written it.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-17
<ScottK> It's not really a partisan issue.
<mamarley> Yeah, probably not.  It is just embarrassing that the senator from my state was instrumental in its creation.  We already have a reputation of being backwards enough as it is, and now with the encryption bill and HB-2…
<mamarley> Luckily, most big tech companies are opposed to both of those things.
<snele> yofel: sgclark: clivejo: guys update manager systray icon is broken again after newest update
<snele> it was fixed by yofel in staging
<snele> but after installing newest updates systray icon is broken again (doesn't refresh/shows updates when there is none)
<snele> yofel did backport commit from this bug report which fixed the bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347602
<ubottu> KDE bug 347602 in Updater "Update Manager systray icon and info still reports pending updates after updates applied" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<snele> please backport the fix (again)
<telegram> <sgclark2>: I am going to bed... if he did not commit the fix... I will have to look tomorrow.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Or is that muon?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Regardless sleeping.
<snele> sgclark: this is the commit https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=discover.git&a=commit&h=749f5be5ebc7b56143e9952d085f396f3bd65905
<snele> sgclark: good night sweat dreams
<telegram> <sgclark2>: I am on my phone...
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Thanks. Will look into this tomorrow
<soee> :< http://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-users-get-kde-plasma-5-6-2-linux-kernel-4-5-1-mesa-11-2-0-503056.shtml
<valorie> well, we just gotta get it all packaged up and ready to backport asap
<valorie> once our release is shipshape
 * valorie just build base pbuilder
<valorie> and now I can't seem to remember the passphrase for key '/home/valorie/.ssh/id_rsa'
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> going to bed
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<sick_rimmit> Just finished a write up on Kubuntu Party
<vip> hi
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.org/news/party-2-in-review/
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: hiho
<doko> sgclark, clivejo, whover: kcachegrind-converters/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: php5-cli
<clivejo> I noticed someone going around changing those too
<clivejo> trying to move to PHP7
<clivejo> doko: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kcachegrind/kcachegrind_15.12.1-0ubuntu2/changelog
<clivejo> Update to PHP7.0 dependencies (LP: #1544352).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1544352 in adminer (Ubuntu) "[PHP7] After bootstrapping, these PHP packages can be rebuilt" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544352
<doko> clivejo, looks like you guys overwrite other archive changes ... 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1  wouldn't be the first time
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Lol. We are in debian git. If we are not given the changes, then guess what?
<clivejo> The control file clear says our VCS
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Yup.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: We are not the ones to blame here.
<clivejo> @sgclark2 after all the updates, kontact is broken for me this morning :(
<clivejo> on the plus side, amarok seems to be working
<telegram> <sgclark2>: It is 4am. Not ready to work yet
<clivejo> I know, just a heads up
<clivejo> why you up at 4am?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Evidently laptop isn't either. Taking forever to boot
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Couldn't sleep. Too stressed out
<clivejo> mysql 5.7 nightmares?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Seriously considering this to be my last release.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Haha. Among everything else.
<clivejo> I had a similar nightmare
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Like package updates in apparently random repos
<clivejo> you and phil resigned :(
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Philip resigned?
<clivejo> in my nightmare
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Oh!
<clivejo> noooo not for real
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Well I would not vanish. I will fully support my releases
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Just weighing my options. Need to sort out my career.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Or lack thereof
<Mamarok> ScottK: oh, cool, I wasn't aware of that, let me see if that patch went to reviewboard ...
<clivejo> yeah, packaging dont put food on the table and pay bills
<soee> +1 do what makes you happy and brings some profit :)
<clivejo> plus the ay things are right now its stressful!
<clivejo> way
<clivejo> can afect health as well :/
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Yup
<clivejo> anyway, must go make dinner, its family day !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<telegram> <Clifford>: Hi bluekaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Clifford
<sgclark> clivejo: soooo do you think akonadi needed more than just the mysql bump then? you told me to ignore that other stuff : /
<sgclark> hmm other stuff was source. so nothing to change there. I have no idea why akonadi would be broken...
<sgclark> and it works for me
<libi> Hello everyone here!!1
<soee> hiho libi
<libi> A respectful welcome to everyone here
<sgclark> hiyas
<libi> Sir,I am new to contribution CAn Anyone here please guide me in starting contribution .I temperarily know only basic c,c++,html,css,javascript
<libi> I learnt it from college
<libi> Can anyone here please guide me.
<sgclark> if your looking to program you probably want to be in #kde-devel asking that.
<libi> parden me sir,i couldnt understand what you meant,could you please repeat and explain
<libi> i am actually not perfect in english thats y,so i request to forgive me if i have grammar mistake
<sgclark> I would consider myself more of a ma'am. What I am trying to say is we do not develop c,c++ etc here specifically. We package up programs to ships as a whole of Kubuntu.
<sgclark> If you want to learn program developement you probably want to be in #kde-devel and ask questions there. Most of us are not necessarily programmers and will not be much help.
<sgclark> if you want to learn packaging, well hang out in here. Right now is not a good time as we are on the cusp of a release.
<mparillo> !testers: I burned today's daily iso, and it did not start plasma, but dropped me into a login prompt. The Beta2 ISO did start a live Plasma session. Can any testers duplicat it?
<ubottu> mparillo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> ^^^
<BluesKaj> hey mparillo, what's up?
<libi> ok thanks sir i understand thanks a lot sir,sgclark
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Good morning. I burned today's daily iso, and it did not start plasma, but dropped me into a login prompt. The Beta2 ISO did start a live Plasma session.
<sgclark> libi: just an FYI sir implies male gender. Not all of us are male, in fact I am not. So perhaps don't use that. Cheers
<soee> i think someone reported it on #kubuntu or some social channel also
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I've had the login issue for about 4 days now, and I have the staging-plasma and landing ppas in my sources.list
<libi> ok sorry ,i wont use it here after
<sgclark> its ok, just information :)
<libi> hmmm,I understand respect it that you told it
<libi> :)
<BluesKaj> I really don't feel like reinstalling again, mparillo
<mparillo> thanks soee and BluesKaj, but this was on the ISO, not on an install. So, I basically have been running zsync, and today I ran dd for the first time since Beta2, and found it would not start Plasma for me.
<soee> mparillo: some VM or booting from USB/CD ?
<mparillo> Booting from a USB
<mparillo> I plan to test from a VM tomorrow morning.
<sgclark> making usb
<sgclark> rebooting to test brb
<soee> mparillo: from my experiane booting any USB failed for me almost every time
<soee> and i'm not talkign about sddm but booting system :)
<mparillo> soee: I used to like the safety of unetbootin, but for about a year now, it did not boot at all, so I went to dd. However, this ISO did boot. I can get a login prompt and type kubuntu <enter> <enter> and sudo poweroff just fine. It is just that plasma did not load.
<soee> yeah it is sad that system cant be simply booted from SUB even if the usb is done through Startaup Disc creator
<telegram> <sgclark2>: I did not get option for live desktop. Went straight to installer. Abort!
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Laptops evidently don't come with dvd anymore...
<soee> they don't ? :D
<soee> i must be on some old crappy one than :D
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Well mine doesn't :(
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Will have to test on vm. Not sure if that is helpful
<soee> mparillo: you did install system and then have been dropped to cli ?
<mparillo> I did not install. Lately on Xenial, booting the ISO gives a live plasma session instead of the option of try / install.
<sgclark> haha I got the complete opposite
<mparillo> I actually prefer the live plasma session with the install program in a desktop folder on the default desktop.
<mparillo> Certainly getting dropped straight into an installer is a bigger bug than the reverse.
<sgclark> sadly I know absolutely nothing of ubiquity
<sgclark> so I am likely no help if it is broken. or installation issues at all.
<mparillo> Thanks for trying anyway. Maybe the base Ubuntu project changed something recently.
<sgclark> I have learned a valuable lesson. I know so much less than I thought I did when it comes to release
<clivejo> I learned I know nothing about release!
<sgclark> lol
<mparillo> The first step towards wisdom is acknowledging that you do not know everything.
<mparillo> Maybe I should write fortunes for fortune cookies
<clivejo> the release fairies do it
<mparillo> I will join #ubuntu-release and see if they know anything
<acheron> clivejo: installed muon 5.6.0-0ubuntu1 from main repo but is still showing as 5.5 in "about" http://i.imgur.com/sqWA8ea.png
<clivejo> acheron: that would need to be reported upstream
<clivejo> in fact all those details need corected
<clivejo> with Carlo, Ovidiu and Rick added in as maintainers
<acheron> figured so, but wasn't sure who has responsibility now.
<clivejo> do you have Carlo's email?
<acheron> maybe
<clivejo> hopefully if we can provide him with decent feedback, he will see people are using it and think its worth the effort in maintaining
<clivejo> Id also like to see a link to it in Discover
<clivejo> like in Advanced Tools or something
<acheron> What? as in "if you'd like to use a proper package manager, please click this link?"
<clivejo> LOL yeah
<acheron> lol, yes perhaps
<clivejo> big red button :)
<soee> mparillo: there was known bug 
<clivejo> clicking it plays a clip of "Danger, Will Robinson! "
<clivejo> and opens Muon PM
<clivejo> I should be a UI designer, Id be great
<acheron> I wouldn't. 
<sgclark> me either, all buttons would open a terminal
<acheron> I don't mind doing things the hard way if I learn extra by it.
<clivejo> LOL Im being sarcastic, I have no sense of style, fashion or art
<acheron> 2 pPs in a pod then
<clivejo> but I know what I like
<clivejo> when an inferface feels natural and flowing
<clivejo> I love being able to hope back and forth between Kubuntu and my phone
<clivejo> kinda wish there was an app like telegram but more IRC focused
<soee> irc focused ?
<acheron> sorry I missed the packaging party that seems to have discussed it, if only in an initial way
<clivejo> like would post messages as me
<clivejo> acheron: you didnt miss much :P
<clivejo> we learned how not to make a key!
 * soee tries Clementine 1.3
<acheron> I know how to mae a gpg key
<acheron> *make
<clivejo> as as far into packaging as we made it
<clivejo> there was more partying than packaging!
<sgclark> live desktop boots fine into a vm
<acheron> clivejo: prob a result of holding it on a Friday nighy ;)
<clivejo> but I thinki both have merit
<acheron> lol
<clivejo> hanging out and having fun is important too
<clivejo> but I do find alcohol and packaging dont mix very well
<clivejo> hard enough when you're sober!
<acheron> linux is about community, so you are right
<clivejo> we I think we should have parties and packaging events, both separate :)
<acheron> packaging is about technicalities so less easy with of few JDs
<acheron> *a few
<sgclark> lol true
<sgclark> but yeah probably should have seperate events.
<sgclark> but I do think the party is a good event to keep going and hope it brings new people. ALways fun hanging out in less streessful environment.
<clivejo> I agree
<clivejo> learn a lot about people
<sgclark> Too early for me to oenjoy the alchol side lol, but fun still
<acheron> have one with a follow up later for those who want to get serious
<clivejo> we all have hobbies and lifes outside of Kubuntu!
<sgclark> wow I butchered that sentence and I am not drunk
<clivejo> I think we should do it the other way around
<clivejo> have the packaging first and then the party starts
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> we have 4 conference rooms on BBB
<clivejo> we some people wanted to carry on packaging they could
<clivejo> or move over to the party and chat, make friends
<sgclark> yes, that sounds great
<clivejo> I was impressed by that Simon cub
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<clivejo> only 14 and already so involved in the community
<sgclark> yeah thats awesome
<sgclark> yes akonadi seems broken.
<sgclark> no clue how or what though
<sgclark> well obviously mysql
<clivejo> sgclark: I dont understand, it was working with MySQL 5.7 yesterday
<sgclark> it was?
<clivejo> and literally broke over night without any updates
<sgclark> I just upgraded and it is now broekn
<sgclark> broken
<clivejo> yeah I got it working again yesterday
<soee> how can i test if it works or not ?
<clivejo> I purged version 5.6, installed 5.7 then installed your version of akonadi
<clivejo> was working fine
<clivejo> in fact I thought it was a little quicker in displaying my bigger mailboxes
<clivejo> could libqt5sql5-mysql have something to do with it?
<sgclark> oh. seems I still have 5.6 mysql
<sgclark> getting baloo_indexer errors
<sgclark> well yet another thing way over my head. I have no idea.
<sgclark> oh wait. mine is working after mysql upgrade.
<sgclark> blah I need to lay back down. Not feeling so hot from lack of sleep. bbl
<clivejo> I wish it would display details of the problem
<clivejo> I keep getting an error - stderr: "mysqld: [ERROR] Could not open required defaults file: /home/clivejo/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf\nmysqld: [ERROR] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted!\n" 
<clivejo> the file is there
<clivejo> Ive removed it, copied an old one and still getting that arror
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Sound like format changed? Try to remove and restart akonadi?
<clivejo> I dont understand that /mysql.conf\nmysqld
<clivejo> \n is a new line?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Yeah
<clivejo> Ive removed it
<clivejo> and restarted, it just creates a new old and fails
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Dont know. Can try and ping dvatril in #kontact
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/p38cchqjn
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Seems likely that appended \nmysqld
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> the config file looks fine and its worked in the past
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Me either!
<clivejo> have we still got akonadi in the misc ppa?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: No idea sorry
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be :(
<Skuggen> clivejo: I think maybe that error message is just putting \n instead of a linebreak, and that \nmysqld isn't really part of the error message
<Skuggen> Can you try setting mode 777 on the mysql.conf file just to see if that has any effect?
<clivejo> sure, just a sec
<clivejo> my head is all over the place right now
<Skuggen> ls /etc/mysql/
<Skuggen> Whops, wrong window
<clivejo> Skuggen: still failing to open the file
<Skuggen> What did you do to get it working yesterday?
<clivejo> I purged all mysql and kontact, installed 5.7 and then installed kontact
<clivejo> it was working last night, I shut it down, booted this morning and its not working
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: /me jumps to tumbleweed
<sgclark> mparillo: plasma starts in live and on install in a VM for me. I cannot reproduce on hardware as I only have access to USB which seems to not allow live session.
<sgclark> clivejo: oh plasma-dsicover was merged from debian bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1570551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570551 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "FFe: Merge plasma-discover 5.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<sgclark> guessing debian does not have those patches
<snele> sgclark: in archive is discover 5.5.5. the patch is from 5.6.0 so it needs to be backported to 5.5.5. if discover 5.6.2 would be merged it will already has this patch
<snele> anyway i see new discover with patch is built so i'll test it and report back
<sgclark> snele: the one from bug report? yeah please do
<sgclark> I have no idea how we had patches and now dont then...
<sgclark> ok I think my akonadi problem has to do with this akonadi_baloo_indexer which is not suppose to exist. removing that seems to have made my mail functional again.
<sgclark> ScottK: we have a debian merge that needs to go in, fixes stuff plasma-discover https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ubuntu/tests/+packages?field.series_filter=xenial the bug linked above.
<sgclark> pretty please with cherries on top.
<sgclark> ximion: hopefully ScottK can help us get that in ^^
<ximion> :-)
<clivejo> ximion: whats that package in your PPA?
<sgclark> plasma-discover
<sgclark> should fix those problems we are having
<clivejo> is it not fixed?
<sgclark> I didnt see any updates, so my guess is no?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/5.5.5-0ubuntu2
<sgclark> ah
<clivejo> Adam aka infinity applied the patches earier
<sgclark> oh well we should bring in this newer one anyway
<sgclark> Ffe was approved awhile ago, just short a MOTU as usual
 * sgclark feels like she is working with her hands tied behind her back
<clivejo> Phil cherry picked those patches for it to work
<clivejo> but I dont know where they went to in the mean time
<sgclark> I've no idea..
<clivejo> snele: did you get 5.5.5-0ubuntu2 yet?
<sgclark> but it seems I know very little
<clivejo> I didnt think we could put Plasma 5.6 into the archive
<clivejo> unless it was a patch
<clivejo> to 5.5.5 source
<clivejo> is that wrong?
<clivejo> I give up with akonadi
<clivejo> Ive no idea why it wont work
<sgclark> clivejo: apparently we can. I asked the same thing. It does not depend on any other plasma components.
<clivejo> oh right
 * clivejo makes a mental note
<clivejo> well i believe the issue snele had is fixed in that ubuntu2 version
<clivejo> although I didnt see a report back 
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> is your akonadi working sgclark?
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> my problem was a rogue baloo_indexer
<sgclark> installion cruft
<clivejo> do you use kontact?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> I cant get it to start :(
 * clivejo rolls back to 5.6
<clivejo> hi Blizzz
<clivejo> BluesKaj even
<Blizzz> hey hey ;)
<clivejo> sorry !
<BluesKaj> yup, clivejo that's me :-)
<clivejo> auto complete goes a bit crazy with BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> too many blue ppl
<BluesKaj> had this nick since 1999
<BluesKaj> on irc
<clivejo> thats a long time!
<BluesKaj> didn't have a pc at home until then ...used them at work etc, but this little town didn't have any internet service worth using until Bell brought in dialup the yr before 
<BluesKaj> my workplace had it's own network connected to it's head office etc
<clivejo> and its working again
<clivejo> with mysql 5.6
<clivejo> so whats the difference?!?
<sgclark> that is weird. mine did not work until I upgraded to 5.7...
<sgclark> gremlins
<clivejo> *beeping* *beeper* spammers
<sgclark> yeah out of control
<clivejo> bye bye sendgrid.com you are the weakest link
<clivejo> it would be nice if the plasmiod updater could be configured to launch Muon PM instead
<clivejo> Skuggen: ping
<Skuggen> clivejo: I'll try to pick some brains at the office tomorrow and see if we can figure out what the issue is (plus I'll have a machine I can actually use to test stuff)
<mparillo> TY sgclark: I will try to reproduce tomorrow morning in a VM with tomorrows ISO. BTW, nobody in #ubuntu-release had heard about it either.
<clivejo> Ive gone back to 5.6 and it works fine
<Skuggen> So for you it only works with 5.6 and for sgclark it only works with 5.7 now?
<clivejo> o/ snele
<clivejo> seems that way
<Skuggen> And you both had existing databases?
<clivejo> I did, quite large ones
<clivejo> it caches all my emails etc
 * clivejo ties a rope to snele's ankle
<snele> clivejo: works now :) thank you
<Skuggen> clivejo: I don't have an existing setup to test with, but from the errors I guess I should be able to reproduce by first installing with 5.6 and then upgrading
<clivejo> upgrading?
<sgclark> I have existing yes, probably not as large as clivejo but largish
<sgclark> I do not get the conf error he gets eaither
<sgclark> either
<clivejo> have you rebooted since Scarlett?
<sgclark> yeah when I tested the iso
<clivejo> it was working last night, but when I booted this morning it wasnt
<clivejo> !info libneon27 xenial
<ubottu> libneon27 (source: neon27): HTTP and WebDAV client library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 287 kB
<Skuggen> clivejo: I still suspect some sort of permission issue on the file, since that's the error message you get if mysql can't read it, not just if it's not there
<clivejo> but it reads it fine in 5.6
<Skuggen> But I don't know why that would change from 5.6 to 5.7
<Skuggen> right
<Skuggen> sgclark: You haven't run mysql_upgrade on the akonadi db, right?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> so I had 5.6 installed, which was working.  Then installed mysql-server, rebooted and now its not working
<clivejo> one thing I notice is that if I purge all mysql and just install 5.7 it doesnt ask for a root password
<clivejo> is that normal?
<Skuggen> This is after installing 5.6?
<clivejo> purge all
<vip> I've heard about new permission types (socket, password)
<clivejo> then install 5.6 it asks for a root password
<Skuggen> The 5.6 install scripts won't always purge the password, I think, so it remembers it
<clivejo> but 5.7 doesnt
<Skuggen> Yes, they use the same debconf variable
<Skuggen> That's intentional; upgrading generally shouldn't make it forget user preferences. But 5.6 not clearing the root password is a bug
<Skuggen> Bedtime for me. I'll let you know what we figure out
<clivejo> I have to rm the var/lib/mysql folder to downgrade because of a debian flag
<Skuggen> Yeah, it touches and checks for the debian-[version].flag file to prevent accidental downgrades, though the way it's done is pretty iffy
<sgclark> Skuggen: not to my knowledge
<clivejo> does anyone else plasma panel keep moving after a reboot?
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: ?
<clivejo> every reboot it jumps to my other monitor
<clivejo> really getting on my nerves now
<mparillo> I wish I had dual monitors.
<ahoneybun> my graphics card port stopped working so I'm down to 1 
<clivejo> and another reboot!
<clivejo> feels like Im back on windows today
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: @Cliff i seen this on my dual monitor setup at work.
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> First Release Candidates are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/359/builds
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: I can test tomorrow :)
<clivejo> @marcinsagol does it do it every reboot?
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: I don't think so. Can't remember now. It happens sometimes after some updates.
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: I suggest to test it on a new user account
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: This way you can verify if some configuration is misbehaving
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: I have 2 screens at work. First one has panel on left edge and second screen on its right edge.
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: And sometimes the panel from second screen is moved to first screen right edge.
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: But as I said it happens after some updates I think.
<mamarley> clivejo: I have seen the panel-moving issue on my home computer as well.  I haven't seen it on my work computer though.
<clivejo> it 'jumps' on mine
<clivejo> it starts to load in the right place then jumps to the second monitor
<mamarley> Sometimes after I boot the panel on the right monitor flashes several times, and sometimes it ends up moving to the left monitor.
<mamarley> (The right monitor is where it should be; I have one panel on each.)
<clivejo> I have one panel on my bottom screen
<clivejo> but it jumps to the top screen on reboot and first boot
<mamarley> Anyway, it is somewhat annoying, but not a showstopper by any means.  I can move it back.
<mamarley> It doesn't always move for me, only sometimes.
<mparillo> Whoo-Hoo. Today's release candidate booted, I got the try / install, and I am re-booting.
<mamarley> Cool, that's great.
<mparillo> Still no default applications in favorites, but otherwise great news. Thanks to so many, but especially to sgclark, yofel
<sgclark> great news
 * sgclark wonders where favorites is defined
<snele> classic menu widget has favorites
<snele> but it probably has different config file
<sgclark> I mean in kubuntu land so defaults are set
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #137: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #433: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #144: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #317: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #8: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #348: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #116: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #161: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #152: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #461: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #318: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #83: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #93: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #288: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/161/
<ahoneybun> approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/zesty-2/+merge/322252
<ahoneybun> thanks cyphermox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/88/
<ahoneybun> now to wait for a update to the slideshow with it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #100: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #135: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #107: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #293: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #294: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #114: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/114/
<ahoneybun> \o/ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/revision/775
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #118: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #16: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #204: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #17: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #119: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #205: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #440: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #435: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #451: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1437: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1437: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1437: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1437: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add lapbplot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #38: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #38: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #38: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #38: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1438: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1438: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1438/
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1438: SUCCESS in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1438: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1438/
<acheronuk> morning santa_ :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #1: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/3/
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/5/
<acheronuk> anyone on yakkety?
 * vip here
<acheronuk> vip: can you install 'labplot' and see if it launches ok via the kicker or other launcher menu?
<vip> sure
<acheronuk> want to see if bug #1681426 applies on yakkety
<ubottu> bug 1681426 in labplot (Ubuntu) "labplot does not launch via desktop files/menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681426
<acheronuk> thx :)
<vip> seems bugged, died unexpected
<vip> it seems fine when runned from konsole
<acheronuk> yep. same on yakkety. the desktop file has a switch in it's exec line that KF5 labplot does not work with
<acheronuk> *same on zesty
<acheronuk> vip: thank you very much for checking :)
<vip> n/p
<vip> funny, when application sigsegvs because of unexpected argv argc :-)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: a new twisted upload that might fix it ;)
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/16.6.0-2ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: fwiw the tarball *does not* build
<tsdgeos> since i could not test it
<tsdgeos> i didn't realize it was broken
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: kajongg I presume? I saw your email
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> needs a ki18n find package line
<acheronuk> ok. thanks for the info :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1439: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1439: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1439: SUCCESS in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1439: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #5: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_labplot build #6: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_labplot/6/
<mparillo> Looks like my question about KDE SC might cause translations to break for the slideshow. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1681146/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681146 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Installer Slideshow references obsolete KDE SC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well it's already merged so
<mparillo> So, I am sorry; it did not occur to me that my request would break translations.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well not much was changed really
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Just removed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> And links are not translable
<mparillo> Right. 'Applications' was added. I hope that is generally understandable.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Right
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/124
 * ronnoc thinks the Kubuntu call for testers blog post should contain a paragraph on how and where to post feedback.
<ahoneybun> here is a good place
<clivejo> ronnoc: can you suggest the paragraph you would like to see?
<ronnoc> ahoneybun: I agree. But not ideal for normal users, if that's the feedback we're after. Should at least maybe link to the Ubuntu iso QA tracker perhaps? Do we read these? I see you've reported a bug :)
<clivejo> !info telepathy-qt zesty
<ubottu> Package telepathy-qt does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info libtelepathy-qt5 zesty
<ubottu> Package libtelepathy-qt5 does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info libtelepathy-qt5-0
<ubottu> libtelepathy-qt5-0 (source: telepathy-qt): Telepathy framework - Qt 5 library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 1216 kB, installed size 5010 kB
<clivejo> grrr
<ronnoc> clivejo: Responded to your PM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add telepathy-qt, telegram-qt, telepathy-morse
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #39: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #39: SUCCESS in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #39: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #39: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1440: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1440: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1440: SUCCESS in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1440: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #1: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #1: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/2/
<valorie> ronnoc: are you interested in helping around the area of promo and releases?
<valorie> we had wxl helping us out this release cycle, but I don't think he can keep doing double-duty much longer
<wxl> wait ronnoc is going to take over as release manager? XD
<valorie> well, I'd prefer a small team over trying to do it alone
<valorie> for starters, teams are more fun
<wxl> +1 on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/2/
<ronnoc> o/ Hey people! I'm in EST and wrapping up work atm. Let me jump in here a bit later this evening. Short answer - I'd gladly help out.
 * ahoneybun is in EST as well
<wxl> yay ronnoc !
<acheronuk> ronnoc: great, and thank you. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse/1/
<ronnoc> Sure thing. I'll also check my status on the ML. I shared a few thoughts with clivejo earlier, and I'll help how I can. Be back in a little while.
<valorie> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse build #3: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/3/
<acheronUK> anyone using kmail from staging-kdeapplications ppa?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> I seem to remember a while back that we couldn't figure out how to use the IRC bots via Telegram but now that Lubuntu is also using TeleIRC I have the answer: /command. It's a feature that may not exist in this version though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Not enabled. Bah
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> have to talk to KDE sysadmins
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Might want to hit up kde-sysadmim about that
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think they have a Telegram channel XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> It is disabled by default
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> I couldn't find info about that
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> So who here is active on all kubuntu channels including support? @Valoriez? genii?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> me I suppose?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> @acheronuk especially in support what problems have you had if any with confusion among users over the telegram bridge?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> users replying to the bot's name; not knowing what telegram is and/or what the bridge does.
<genii> wxl: I'm sorta here, still working mostly away from the computer
<wxl> genii: i don't mean now but in general
 * clivejo kicks kmail down the stairs
 * tsimonq2 runs after kmail, drags it back up the stairs, and kicks it down harder
<genii> wxl: I'm in #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-offtopic, sometimes in #kubuntu-podcast, and in #kubuntu-ops-monitor ( although i think that one is redundant now since the bots overhaul)
<genii> ..oh, and $kubuntu-unregged
<wxl> genii: so what has your experience been with the telegram bridges? have bthey been problematic?
<genii> wxl: Gets a bit annoying when Quassel gives IrcsomeBot1 one colour and then a bunch of people all are talking, hard to sort out who is saying what to who sometimes. Also replying apparently needs to use @telegram-username so no tabcomplete, if their name is long it's frustrating.
<wxl> genii: is it unclear that regardless of IrcsomeBot that different people are talking? 
<genii> ..also if someone just replies to IrcsomeBot1, not sure if it broadcasts to all Telegram users, or doesn't go anywhere, or just to the users IrcsomeBot1 is representing in the specific channel you're directing a message to it in
<genii> wxl: http://i.imgur.com/aCGEUhe.jpg sort of illustrates 
<genii> wxl: In that instance, I had to look closer to see that both acheronUK and ahoneybun were using Telegram, since their names are similar length
<genii> When there are 8-12+ people all on it talking at once and many of the names are same length, conversation sometimes gets hard to follow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #845: SUCCESS in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/9/
 * genii slides wxl a fresh coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/24/
<wxl> genii: thoughts on mitigating/improving things? is it working or is it more problematic than not?
<genii> wxl: Maybe if the Telegram bot can show different usernames in different colours also
<wxl> genii: what if the user was using a client that didn't support colors?
<genii> Hm
<wxl> well maybe that's dumb tho
<wxl> i mean what client doesn't support colors?
<wxl> someone might turn them off, but my guess is that it would just stop using colors rather than showing control codes
<genii> In the ideal situation, the bot would actually just say whatever the message coming from you, for instance, as your username. But that opens up another whole can of worms about implenting that
<wxl> yeah that generally be inconcievable
<wxl> but i think i could create a colors patch for TeleIRC
<genii> Maybe the bot could change it's name to something like IrcsomeBot1_wxl when it talks for you so it appears as a different colour, then go back to being IrcsomeBot1 when no one is talking
<wxl> hm interestingb. nick changes might be annoying
<genii> Yeah, true
<genii> Especially if many people are talking through it
<genii> I think for that to work also, you'd have to arrange with Freenode to reserve an entire set of names like IrcsomeBot1_*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/15/
<wxl> idea that would be problematic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #154: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #136: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/136/
<genii> wxl: I wonder if something like letting the bot use wxl from botbox.kubuntu.org /msg nickserv ACCESS ADD telegrambotname@botbox.kubuntu.org ... if it sees that that nick on it's list of users is not currently in a channel but currently logged onto telegram. Then some command to give to it through telegram to tell it ghost/part that nick, I'm going to logon now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #15: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #163: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #80: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #163: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/163/
<wxl> genii: wouldn't that still require lots of nickchanges tho?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/4/
<genii> wxl: No, the main botname would always be here, then it would have separate instances for eack nick it was alllowed to represent
<wxl> so there'd be a bunch of IrcSome_something's connected?
<genii> No
 * wxl is confused
<genii> wxl would either be connected from you directly here as yourself, or bot sees you're not here but ARE on Telegram, so it spawns another instance of itself called wxl and comes on. But if you're already it doesn't bother to.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/289/
<wxl> yeah that would be problematic, because it would mean, as i use it, i wouldn't be able to use telegram
<wxl> i'm pretty much always on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/67/
<genii> wxl: Then some trickery would be required to tell it to speak as the wxl it's on here as when you talk to it on the other end
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #143: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/143/
<wxl> not to mention that at some point having all those instances could lead to other problems, either in terms of server resource usage or in terms of making freenode unhappy :)
<genii> wxl: Anyhow, just a thought about another approach to use :) 
<wxl> sure and that's great
<wxl> just thinking it through :)
<wxl> world respin on the horizon
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/89/
<genii> wxl: Asked in #freenode <genii> If for instance I did something like /msg nickserv ACCESS ADD fooname@somedomain.xyz and then connected as fooname@somedomain.xyz, first: will login/auth still be required, if so what kind is acceptable. Second: what hostname will that login get
<genii> <dax> genii: connections matching your /ns access list will be allowed to use your nicks without being kicked off by /ns set enforce. they will not count as logged in for services use, cloaks, or cmodes like +r
<wxl> ok that's food for thought. thanks for checking, genii 
<genii> Sot it would look like wxl!telegram@kde/bot/telegram-relay  when bot was on, and your usual when you're actually on
<wxl> genii: and in the case where you idle on irc but use telegram, it'd just be confusing
<genii> Hah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #155: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #30: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #462: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #81: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #16: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #120: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #68: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #121: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #295: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #396: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #296: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #397: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #9: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #203: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #441: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #452: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #10: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #204: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/127/
<ahoneybun> omg
<ahoneybun> GNOME removed the trackpad click
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Uhhhhhh WHAT?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/128/
<ahoneybun> the 2 finger left click thingy
<ahoneybun> if you press the trackpad with 2 fingers it makes the system think it's a left click 
<ahoneybun> very usefull on laptops at least for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/119/
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2017/04/03/simon-0480-alpha-released
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #411: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #412: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/412/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170411)
<acheronUK> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<acheronUK> newly spun isos: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20170411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1441: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1441: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1441: SUCCESS in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1441: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/139/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Does anybody remember when the label for the security key disappeared on the encrypted LVM install option? There are two data entry fields, but no label.
<mparillo> Hi BluesKaj. New ZZ RC images up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/375/builds
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  ok thanks
<zen__> hi, just upgraded from 16.10, now the system just hangs at the splash screen
<zen__> syslog X.org log show no errors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1442: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1442: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1442: SUCCESS in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1442: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1442/
<ronnoc> OK subscribed to the devel ML
<clivejo> hi ronnoc
<ronnoc> o/ clivejo
<clivejo> how are you?
<ronnoc> Good and you? Although finishing up tax preparation today, so 'good' is very relative.
<clivejo> good too
<clivejo> nice weather, getting stuff done
<ronnoc> it's a good feeling when the productivity energy is properly flowing :)
<clivejo> indeed
<wxl> come on testers :(
<mparillo> I know BluesKaj has done some successful testing with partitions, but I do not think he has put it in the tracker (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/375/builds)
<mparillo> And VIP was successful with Polish (though some strings were not translated) with the previous ISO (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/375/builds/145582/testcases/1315/results)
<ahoneybun> not sure what he means by what is not translated
<mparillo> Understood. All he wrote was, Some text when installation goes are not translated into Polish (Welcome..., Take a look, please remove installation medium and reboot, etc)
<mparillo> And no bug report.
<DarinMiller> wxl: I moved into a new how over the weekend and as of yesterday, my only internet access was via phone (limited data on 4G).  
<DarinMiller> If centurylink fixes my access today, I should hopefully be able to run a few tests tonight (multi-task testing with unboxing so as not to upset the "boss"). :)
<DarinMiller> how=house^
<clivejo> DarinMiller: settling in?
<DarinMiller> slowly settling in.  We need to move more frequently to purge all the unneeded "stuff".
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> good excuse for all new things :P
<DarinMiller> no, no.  We need fewer things, not more new things...
<valorie> amen to that, DarinMiller
<acheronUK> except if you replace the 10 semi-useless old things you had with one useful NEW thing that does all they did and more ;)
<acheronUK> wxl: doing some....
<clivejo> "First thing I noticed is that my system will shutdown when wine is started. Any wine app, or even winecfg, and it shuts down."
<clivejo> how, why, what?
<acheronUK> ?????
 * DarinMiller wine is running fine on an NVidia and Intel system here.
<clivejo> valorie posted it on Devel ML
<clivejo> I don't understand why running wine would shut down the system
<DarinMiller> I suggest the user try renaming his .wine directory and try again.  Sometimes wine dirs become corrupt when moving from one version to the next...
<DarinMiller> I saw Valorie's post during a moving break over the weekend but I did not have time to respond.
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> cant get my emails :(
<acheronUK> reminds me. anyone using kmail 16.12.3 (5.4.3) from staging? 
<mparillo> I do not know about wine, but when I ran google maps in chrome in a VM, the entire VM would crash at the host level unless I turned off graphics acceleration.
<DarinMiller> mparillo: Did you disable graphic acceleration by typing about:flags in the address bar? Maps is working fine my 17.04 boxes also.
<acheronUK> if kmail and other PIM apps are not tested at least a bit, not sure I am happy with the 16.12.3 packages going in backports :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #846: SUCCESS in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolabxml build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolabxml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #156: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/156/
<mparillo> DarinMiller: No, I turned of graphics acceleration for the entire Virtual Machine. Both VMware and VIrtualBox have the option to disable it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #205: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #183: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #206: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/206/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #435: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #184: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #124: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/220/
<ronnoc> I can live test tonight and maybe in VB as well if I install a compatable kernel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #463: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolabxml build #6: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolabxml/6/
<ronnoc> clivejo: Valorie probably mentioned to you, but others are having the wine issue as well: https://plus.google.com/+ValorieZimmerman/posts/8CEsk8YTY9S
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #157: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/125/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm still trying to figure how to use dual monitors best in Plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/119/
 * wxl loves dual monitors in Plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #206: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/127/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> the issue is having dual notifications lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/147/
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> i never bothered with all that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #207: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #116: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #14: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #117: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #138: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #194: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #195: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #413: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #297: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #298: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #129: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #453: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/419/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/196/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1443: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1443: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1443: SUCCESS in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1443: SUCCESS in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1443/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo> Looks as if we got new images:
<mparillo> [05:02] [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
<mparillo> [05:02] [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been updated (20170412)
<Tm_T> has upgrade been tested?
<mparillo> Ideally test results both here (I think valorie likes them here) and on the tracker (I know wxl likes them at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/375/builds/145752/testcases)
<Tm_T> I have my work laptop tomorrow upgrading to 17.04
<mparillo> I think that is great.  I know an upgrade is not a mandatory test case, but it is one that plenty of users ask us about.
 * Mamarok is upgrading to Zesty now
<Mamarok> hm, doesn't seem to work, but I guess I am just on the wrong server
<Mamarok> and I guess there is no way in Discover to change to the main server...
<acheronUK> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<acheronUK> should work no matter what
<Mamarok> indeed, sad oversight, really, why can't I have more configure options in discover?
<acheronUK> Mamarok: should be something there? but discover devs do seem to like to make it very 'not obvious'
<Mamarok> yep, that works, but that option is missing in discover source configuration
<Mamarok> and it is a really important configuration option IMHO
<acheronUK> Mamarok: I'll have a look. I've not used the 5.7.5 version of discover for ages
<Mamarok> I only do when it prompts me for updates, but usually I do it on the command line
<acheronUK> I do more or less everything on the command line. upgrades, upgrades, servers, repos
<Mamarok> that is actually something to consider in the installation: choosing a different server for updates, due to me selecting the Berlin time zone it invariably sends me to German mirrors, that is a bad idea
<Mamarok> so do I, but since there is a "configure sources" option in discover I looked there, but there really is no option at all
<acheronUK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronUK> it was there under advanced for Xenial -> Yakkety upgrades :/
<Mamarok> I tried the upgrade from the command line, but the mirror just doesn't have it
<Mamarok> yeah, all those options are totally gone
<acheronUK> technically we are still the dev release. did you use that option to upgrade?
<Mamarok> I used do-release-upgrade -d on the cli
<acheronUK> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE -d"
<acheronUK> or just run 'kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade'
<Mamarok> anyway, it's downloading now
<acheronUK> yep. just 'do-release-upgrade -d' seems to find it here
<acheronUK> Mamarok: anyway, thanks for pointing that out. must amend the upgrade notes on the wiki to take account of this.
<acheronUK> in the discover in zesty they added back a way to get to software-properties
<Mamarok> also, I was surprise yesterday to see that okular was not isntalled by default on Yakkety, how come?
<Mamarok> surprised*
<Mamarok> ah, good, I was about to file a bug
<acheronUK> Mamarok: the yakkety version of okular was still KDE4, and having it as default/on the iso broke our iso builds 
<Mamarok> ah
<acheronUK> it is back for zesty :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> 'Morning, BluesKaj. New builds are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/375/builds I expect they are final unless somebody finds a show-stopper. Yesterday's builds removed the development branch from lsb_release -a output.
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, I'm kind of busy today, so  no time for testing. I hope someone else does .
<mparillo> I am burning now. I should certainly get to live image today. Yesterday, I got live, entire disk, and entire disk with LVM encryption. All reasonably successful.
<Mamarok> OK, I am in, it strangely didn't recognize my USB mouse dongle, had to take it out and in again
<acheronUK> Mamarok: any issues other than that? was that an upgrade from a default Yakkety? or one with backports for plasma 5.8 enabled?
<acheronUK> ok. off for a while. will be back late afternoon or early evening
<Mamarok> I had the backports enabled on Yakkety
<Mamarok> so far no issues I can see but that strange refusal to see my mouse on startup
<Mamarok> and the Spanish named logo
<BluesKaj> tsdgeos:  fix your vonnection
<BluesKaj> connection
<tsdgeos> and then his connection broke ^_^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1444: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1444: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1444: SUCCESS in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1444: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1444/
<wxl> hey testers? :(
<acheronUK> wxl: I will do some later
<wxl> thx acheronUK 
<wxl> valorie: are you working on release notes or what's the deal?
<clivejo> anyone look into the KCI warnings?
<acheronUK> clivejo: what warnings? sorry. I've not been looking at KCI
<acheronUK> wxl: have made a start on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronUK> valorie: ^^^
<mparillo> acheronUK: When I used to do those kinds of things on the wiki for Alphas and Betas, JR, never posted to the wiki. Only a link. For example, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronUK> with the access we have now, it's far far easier to edit the wiki content than do full release notes on the main kubuntu website
<acheronUK> though if someone with website access wants to duplicate it there, then I guess that is fine
<mparillo> Understood. I like most wikis
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> We should have someone else with website access
<acheronUK> clive?
<ahoneybun> well I was thinking mparillo
<acheronUK> I don't mind
<acheronUK> probably devs should be able to edit also if need be, but not something I would do regularly. 
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: do you wish to have power?
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: lol. I'm not sure. I have enough to do as it is. but then, as said, suppose it would be handy. 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronUK: I will pay you 20 USD if you correct the Kubuntu Team Page last names to only have the first letter capitalized. :P
<acheronUK> no
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Awwwwwwwwwww
<valorie> oh thank you acheronUK
<valorie> I've not got my groove back for some reason!
<valorie> I prefer to keep them on the wiki like all/most of the other flavors do
<valorie> it makes them easier to find for the casual browser
<ahoneybun> but the wiki is hard to edit
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x328) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EwGbdAgK/file_2358.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we have this
<valorie> nice
<valorie> ahoneybun: true, it is hard to edit
<valorie> but since each iteration is usually just a bit of change from the previous one, doable
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0KwVhUHP/file_2363.svg
<valorie> and for me, editing on the website is a nightmare
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: is that the actual image to use? the kubuntu logo has some jpeg compression artefacts showing
<ahoneybun> well I just got the svg so that should be fine
<acheronUK> oh. scgs :)
<acheronUK> *svgs
<valorie> I like the most blurred
<acheronUK> Didn't think to blur the background on the one I tried the other day. duh....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not sure where the thing goes tho
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> got it
<acheronUK> yep. should either show that wallpaper background clearly, or blurred enough that it's just hinting at it.
<acheronUK> the slightly blurred version inbetween is a bit eye-strain inducing
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> and the svg is tooo large to upload
<acheronUK> though it depends what it looks like in context on the site itself.
<ahoneybun> oops
<acheronUK> file size limit?
<ahoneybun> well yea I just used the png
<acheronUK> which here looks blurry when the site enlarges it
<ahoneybun> you see it?
<ahoneybun> which is why I wanted an svg
<acheronUK> what is the limit?
<ahoneybun> 2mb
<acheronUK> so would be too big? http://i.imgur.com/vXDL73E.png
<acheronUK> old wobbly gears on that as well :/
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure about the size anymore tbh
 * acheronUK shrugs
 * clivejo shrugs
 * acheronUK shrugs harder
 * clivejo shrugs and kicks
 * clivejo polishes his tractor with Mr Sheen
<acheronUK> lol
<acheronUK> looks like PIM won't being going in backports for release day. no testing done
<valorie> acheronUK: the release notes looks good, however the images at the bottom are broken for me
<acheronUK> valorie: ah. they were attachments and did not get copied. will sort that.
<valorie> acheronUK: perhaps we can send something special asking for PIM testing?
<valorie> I imagine sending to the user list along with the devel list would be good
<valorie> if you write up something I'll edit and send.... 
<valorie> probably too late for zero day, but could be soon after if we get throrough testing, right?
<acheronUK> valorie: yes, if we get it in backports-landing for zesty or similar, people can test. 
<valorie> uh
<acheronUK> uh?
<valorie> I hesitate to ask people on a user list to add backports landing
<valorie> is there a specific PPA?
<valorie> special for just that, I mean
<valorie> so that people don't get hit with untested stuff if they forget to remove
<acheronUK> staging-kdeapplications is where they are living just now. could maybe copy somewhere else though
<valorie> staging is another I don't like to recommend publicly beyond this channel
<acheronUK> yofel's opion would probably help here
<acheronUK> *opinion
<valorie> some damn "news" site gets it, and boom, we're in trouble
<acheronUK> no, I would not suggest staging
 * valorie goes to pour more coffee
<acheronUK> valorie: I made https://phabricator.kde.org/T5840 the other day
<acheronUK> don't think anyone has looked at it though
<clivejo> acheronUK: for me, just do it
<clivejo> Ive been using PIM all along
<clivejo> and had no issues until recently
<valorie> just backport, you mean?
<clivejo> yes, put 16.12 PIM into backports
<clivejo> for zesty
<valorie> oh, for zesty
<acheronUK> even then, there would be a question of whether to go through landing 1st.
<valorie> unfortunately we have few testers right now
<valorie> and the current crowd in #kubuntu isn't very promising
<acheronUK> shoving it straight in backports seems wrong to me, and probably breaks some 'policy' somewhere
<valorie> well, testing is the key
<valorie> and if Clive has been testing long-term, that seems pretty solid to me?
<valorie> but basically it is up to you three
<acheronUK> clive has been using KCI builds for months
<valorie> i've been little help with testing since my laptop went on the fritz
<acheronUK> I'll give kmail a go tomorrow 
<acheronUK> *if* I can undo the things I've done to kill akonadi. lol
<acheronUK> if not, in a VM
<acheronUK> as said, I would like Phil's opinion regardless
<acheronUK> weird https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376303
<ubottu> KDE bug 376303 in general "Does not build due to too long file names" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<acheronUK> kajongg again ^^
<valorie> does it build in the KDE git CI?
<tsdgeos_> no, missing deps
<clivejo> acheronUK: is there something worrying you about PIM?
<acheronUK> clivejo: just lack of testing of our packages. probably being over cautious
<valorie> they are rolling out ISOs marked final now
<valorie> I can't recall when a release cycle whizzed by so quickly
<clivejo> has it?
 * acheronUK wants to start on 'Amorous Alligator'
<clivejo> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #847: SUCCESS in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/847/
<valorie> clivejo: in some ways it seems like mere weeks ago, until I start remembering all that has happened over the past 6 months
<valorie> then it seems like forever
<clivejo> a lot has happened!
<valorie> amen to that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #10: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/6/
<valorie> wxl: how is kubuntu looking, release-wise?
<wxl> i haven't really looked, but we don't have all our tests taken care of :(
<valorie> :(
<wxl> s/looked/personally tested/
<wxl> 2 in i386, 1 in amd64, not counting the dreaded OEM setup, but i'm talking to cyphermox about that, i think :)
<ahoneybun> not sure how to do autoresize
<ahoneybun> we more then 1 in amd
<wxl> you follow the testcase
<wxl> ideally auto-resize would be one that you would do after one of the other tests is done
<ahoneybun> which is written badly
<tsimonq2> I'm taking care of OEM so I can debug with cyphermox if needed.
<wxl> you can rewrite it
<wxl> patches are welcome :)
<valorie> just tweeted about it again, if that can hlep
<valorie> help
<wxl> i gotta do taxes tonight so hopefully i can work on it then
<wxl> at least tsimonq2 has the oem set up taken care of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/26/
<valorie> new computer I will get vms all set up at the beginning
<tsimonq2> valorie: If it helps, because it *also* applies to Lubuntu (kinda), I retweeted it as @LubuntuOfficial
<valorie> cool
<valorie> ok, time for dinner
<tsimonq2> valorie: Have fun :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/9/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #207: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #464: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/10/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Is this expected?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/19/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w3WHmlX3/file_2369.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/13/
<cyphermox> expected what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> See the image
<cyphermox> oh, look, a screenshot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/96/
<cyphermox> you're not online maybe?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I can't select "Download updates while installing Kubuntu" and there's that odd icon
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nope, I'm online, just checked
<cyphermox> that's a bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wait... Please don't be a DNS bug...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/18/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh, good. Nevermind on THAT.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/14/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: What details you need in the bug report?
<cyphermox> pretty much just that and you were online at the time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/16/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK. I'll file as soon as I'm done installing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Moving on...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Also doesn't automatically detect my timezone correctly...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll take a screenshot and file a bug for that too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Or a pic from here :P
<cyphermox> that can be any number of things though; we need your IP to know for sure.
<cyphermox> (since its geolocation matters)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0OyBLzF6/file_2371.jpg
<cyphermox> but if you were actually *not* online, then that could explain it.
<cyphermox> all this has the hallmarks of either not being online, or maybe the network plugin got broken so that is just baloney
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 23.126.150.10 is my public one
<mparillo> Are you on a WEP wireless?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, Oh hell no :P
<cyphermox> mparillo: that should not matter one bit
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Who in their right mind still uses WEP? But I digress...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm connecting via a wired connection
<mparillo> ISTR I could never get the wireless connection page on the installer to work with WEP, and the response was essentially wont fix
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: that autodetection looks fine to me; if unaccurate, you should still be in Eastern, no?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #14: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/14/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm in Wisconsin; Central Time Zone.
<cyphermox> mparillo: it's not the problem at hand, that's what I mean
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Unless the stupid ISP is being stupid... I really was against my dad switching to AT&T
<cyphermox> mparillo: that said, it's indeed "Won't Fix", as we'll fix this by way or removing that from the installer (since you have NM available to do the authentication properly for you)
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: it does point to wisconsin
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK good
<cyphermox> I just failed at figuring that wisconsin was in central and not east.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #70: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/70/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Heh. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/19/
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: what that tells me is that you're either not really online by ubiquity's guess, or it's thinking you aren't so skipping the part where it asks the interwebz.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ah OK, rebooting now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/17/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *jaw drops to floor*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: DNS problems >______<
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tzb8gPs2/file_2373.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ughhhhhhhhhh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Someone PLEASE tell me this is JUST my setup
<ahoneybun> mm what's the difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Base
<cyphermox> base isn't desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: I could visit sites on the Live image with Firefox
<cyphermox> base is just a tarball with the very minimal installation that makes up Ubuntu; we used to call it Ubuntu Core.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #208: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/208/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I really hope that this isn't the cause of my problems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/114/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Rebooting into OEM install now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #15: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/15/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk latte dock ppa works pretty well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: RIP sddm
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I can't start the process
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9dYhp97w/file_2375.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: It's an authentication error of some sort
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/120/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm calling that a failed test.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/14/
<valorie> hi franck_b
<valorie> if you look at the /topic you'll see that we're trying to get together packaging docs here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<valorie> this is a pretty slow time of the day in this channel, so perhaps you can look through those and see if they are helpful
<cyphermox> well, clearly the oem-config is broke.
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: ^
<valorie> :(
<valorie> only for us, or for everyone?
<cyphermox> only for sddm
<cyphermox> (well, afaict anyway)
<valorie> I wonder how zareason and others who install kubuntu on laptops for sale deal with this
<valorie> so far most I have found are shipping the LTS
<valorie> which makes sense
<cyphermox> yeah, that's what I expect too
<cyphermox> especially given that it would have been just as broken in yakkety, I suspect.
<cyphermox> otoh, it might even be broken in xenial?!
<cyphermox> I see there was an sddm autologin fix (which I did) in xenial
<cyphermox> valorie: it could be that the issue exists everywhere but sddm is just less resilient of an inexistant uid
<valorie> it is a less-than-perfect choice of DM
<cyphermox> looks pretty from here
<cyphermox> but I'm not a kde user anymore; haven't been for years
<valorie> well, it's great when it works!
<cyphermox> hehe
<valorie> true for any software
<cyphermox> I guess tsimonq2 may be off now
<valorie> one of the problems is that SDDM isn't KDE software
<valorie> it'
<cyphermox> I'll file the oem bug myself, since it will be my job to fix it anyway
<valorie> s an independent project
<cyphermox> oh look.
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cyphermox> oh gosh, this looks so bad
<valorie> damn
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm around, just doing other things
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Cable management rat's nest :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox ^
<cyphermox> ah, I thought bedtime; I'm nearing on that myself.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah I don't have a bedtime :P
<cyphermox> OTOH, I might just stay up until I see infinity come back online, depends
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Plus I'm wired on Red Bull
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK, I know he's at a sprint in London at the moment...
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> I was left behind ;)
<valorie> that is very bad for your brain, dude
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, Aww
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Maybe kinda bad
<cyphermox> valorie: the Red Bull or staying up?
<valorie> sleep is good for ya
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I don't drink Red Bull often though sooo
<valorie> red bull is nasty, but tastes differ
<cyphermox> nasty is a reasonable description of something that looks and tastes like what I expect motor oil tastes like.
<cyphermox> like like likely like.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<cyphermox> now to check that yakkety also has this oem issue.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #208: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/208/
<cyphermox> valorie: as I suspected, this affects everyone it looks like, it's just that sddm can't handle the user missing, while lightdm looks like it can
<cyphermox> I guess gdm3 can too, but it might not, and I'm not sure anybody tests it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/24/
<cyphermox> (IMO they should handle it, but we should also remove the oem bits)
<valorie> yay for tsimonq2 finding the big bugs!
<cyphermox> yeah that's a pretty nice finding
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Meanwhile, I'm in cable management hell :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why didn't I do this a month ago, whyy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But cyphermox, I really appreciate you taking the time to see this through :)
<valorie> me too
<valorie> long-standing, deep bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #209: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/209/
<cyphermox> I'm a little bothered I didn't think of this earlier, seems obvious in retrospect
<valorie> well
<valorie> one of these days we'll all be perfect, right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol maybe :P
<cyphermox> I'll settle for "do better QA" ;)
<cyphermox> it's not anyone's fault, we just don't have very thorough test cases or plans for checking these things
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How can these be implemented? Just autopkgtest in the package and regular manual QA, or is there more?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/197/
<wxl> do i read we may have the oem bug solved?
<valorie> cyphermox is working on it, wxl
<wxl> yay cyphermox 
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> just-in-time bugfixing!
 * wxl slides cyphermox a (promise from tsimonq2 that some day in the future, when he's old enough he'll buy you a) beer
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha lol
<wxl> you still got testing hat on, tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0ELkKfNI/file_2377.jpg Maaaaaaybe. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I mean, I need to sleep SOMETIME but hey, if you got something specific, shoot and I'll see what I can do
<wxl> oh well there's more tests to be done on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh
<wxl> if you've still got an install around, amd64 auto-resize needs done
<wxl> and i386 needs lvm/encryption + auto-resize + oem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/19/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> First give me a sec to mark this OEM thing as fail and link cyphermox's bug
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Can't do i386 tonight, sorry.
<wxl> k
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I'll only have time for a test or two tonight, wxl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<wxl> k
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> k
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Still no option to download updates while the installer is going
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #454: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/410/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Auto-resize amd64 lgtm 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/104/
<wxl> um https://share.riseup.net/#kpC2GLxkE0o0mMjdlyClpg
<wxl> no one, assumedly has had GRUB issues?
<valorie> yikes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nope, not for me
<valorie> I've not had any for years
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Eeeeeeek
<wxl> well this is with i386 fwiw
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Once you track down the issue, I'd highly suggest pinging Adam.
<valorie> is sda the correct drive?
<wxl> um
<wxl> actually md5sums seem wrong
<wxl> which is weird
<valorie> my last problem was when grub was installed, but on the install media!
<wxl> i got this with zsync!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, O_____O
<valorie> and it is still a bug -- someone had it the other day
<valorie> in #kubuntu
<wxl> maybe the md5sum is wrong
<wxl> lemme check shas
<wxl> they're all wrong
<wxl> arr
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I need sleep now. Keep me updated please
<valorie> sweet dreams, tsimonq2
<wxl> yep bad iso
<valorie> stinky iso
<wxl> hah now the desktop looks right too XD
<wxl> it's interesting that it keeps wanting to geolocate me (on riseup vpn) outside of the pnw
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> ha, vpn workin'
<wxl> guess so XD
<wxl> speaking of pnw https://www.instagram.com/p/BSzzS_0gDwC/?taken-by=polka.bike
<valorie> oh nice photo
<wxl> yeah not too bad for a quickie
<wxl> those just sprung up out of nowhere
<wxl> i spotted an iris or orchid of some kind i need to check out tomorrow
<valorie> if it's swampy, probably an early iris
<wxl> yeah it was all on its own
<wxl> which is rare
<valorie> there are tiny orchids in the woods around the cabin
<wxl> even those bog saxifrage, while few and far between, weren't alone
<wxl> i just realized rattlesnake plaintain is an orchid today
<wxl> never seen it flower
<valorie> huh!
<valorie> I never knew that either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/411/
<valorie> it was really cool to see orchids on nearly every tree I walked up to in Kazirainga
<valorie> not in bloom yet though
<valorie> I bet it is spectacular when they are
<wxl> downy but still https://goo.gl/images/tepscI
<valorie> gorgous
<wxl> you got to get REAALLY close to tell it's an orchid :)
<wxl> i had a prof who was karok and he told us about rattlesnake plantain and that it's very rare. i see it like every time i go in the woods XD
<wxl> still, never seen it flower, though.
<wxl> i about pissed myself a year or so back when i found a little orchid
<wxl> https://twitter.com/wxl/status/602621554195726336
<valorie> gotta get you and your bike up to the cabin, man
<wxl> i'm down with that
<valorie> and your family of course
<wxl> naturally :)
<valorie> if the world doesn't blow up first
 * wxl sighds
<wxl> i don't know. christina said to me that she thought you-know-who was finally acting like a legitimate leader for once
<valorie> reality bites -- and maybe makes even the worst "leaders" into better leaders
<wxl> yeah i guess for me it's hard to look past all the intrigue and drama and just outright misinformation and poor behavior
<wxl> i'm not ready to call him "good," but maybe at least he's TRYING to act the part
<valorie> very difficult, since the press follows the shiny
<valorie> maybe
<wxl> is there a camus county in washington?
<valorie> good leadership involves setting good policy and then following up on that
<valorie> no, there is a town of Camus
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i'm going over my purchases from last year to glean all the health stuff for taxes (yeah, i know. i am ALWAYS the first one done if that gives you any idea how bad things have been) and i just saw a purchase for camus something and thought of that
<wxl> it's actually https://camas.squarespace.com/
<valorie> nice name!
<valorie> I've never actually eaten camus
<wxl> ah don't be fooled
<wxl> they call it camus because we're in wetlands but there's like no camus to be found :)
<wxl> they're a mill
<wxl> they have the best flour ever
<wxl> i've never had camus either, frankly
<wxl> i guess deathcamus are white. i only ever see the purple ones
<valorie> I wouldn't eat one from anyone but a native woman
<valorie> who liked me
<valorie> lol
<wxl> pretty darn sure this is the one i always see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camassia_quamash
<wxl> pit-cooked; tastes like sweet potato but sweeter
<wxl> inulin can cause copious flatulence :)
<wxl> oh hm, it may be Camassia leichtlinii we get
<wxl> will have to ID when they start popping up again
<valorie> I do love spring
<wxl> me too
<valorie> along with all the dandelions I'm hunting daily, I see so much else
<valorie> just in my yard
<wxl> hehehheeh you don't need to hunt the dandelions very hard :)
<valorie> no, all I need to do is look for a minute to see 5
<valorie> or 10
<valorie> until my back aches
<valorie> lol
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> you observing or using?
<valorie> composting
<wxl> ah
<valorie> I like them as flowers, but not in the yard
<wxl> well they make decent greens
<wxl> and there's always dandelion wine
<valorie> true
<wxl> could probably treat the roots like chicory too but that's kind my sort of thing
<valorie> Bob's dad made some, years ago
<wxl> what did it taste like?
<valorie> wxl: if I decide to use the greens, I'm sure I will continue to be able to find 'em!
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> i don't like them that much
<valorie> it was a nice dessert wine
<wxl> they're a little too bitter for my tastes
<wxl> now watercress on the other hand... YUMMY
<valorie> I don't like sweet wine that much
<valorie> oh god, I miss watercress
<wxl> oh, heh, duh. i guess it *IS* wine, isn't it. nevermind that idea XD
<valorie> used to grow in masses in the creek where I grew up
<wxl> our CSA grows it
<valorie> my dad used to rake it out occasionally but it always grew back
<wxl> well it is a "weed"
<valorie> yup
<valorie> delicious peppery weed
<wxl> SO delicious
<wxl> aw i just hit november
<wxl> YO] ZUSHI YO] ZUSHI SEATTLE WA DBT PURCHASE ON 11/11 @ 10:04
<wxl> :)
<valorie> that's my mama's bday
<wxl> that's when we ate sushi with ahoneybun 
<valorie> that was a decent place
<wxl> it wasn't horrendous
<acheronUK> offtopic?
<valorie> oops
<acheronUK> morning :)
<acheronUK> sorry
<valorie> hi acheronUK
<wxl> yes, it's offtopic
<wxl> now get to testing, damnit
<wxl> !language | wxl
<ubottu> wxl, please see my private message
<valorie> ha
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: I you select install updates while installing on all I've done so far I think?
<acheronUK> *I could
<wxl> ditto here
<wxl> cyphermox: this may be a dumb question, but do we expect to see the fix for oem land this cycle?
<acheronUK> though often it doesn't actually seems to make much difference and I have to install shed loads of updates right after install
<acheronUK> back in 5 mins
 * acheronUK fetches coffee
<cyphermox> wxl: I don't think so, unless we're forced to respin for something else
<cyphermox> I wouldn't respin for that
<wxl> okie dokie
<cyphermox> (moreover, it was already broken in yakkety, this isn't a regression)
<wxl> didn't think so but i couldn't tell in light of tsimonq2's excitement
<cyphermox> wxl: I'd fix it early though, so we don't need to think of it again, it's on my todo list in launchpad
<acheronUK> he's probably had a redbull or something else with caffeine or sugar :P
<wxl> um is openSUSE's default DE KDE???
<wxl> k thx cyphermox 
<acheronUK> wxl: yes. well what gets offered by default I think
<wxl> 2 of the three "bleeding edge" linucies mentioned here are kde http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-operating-systems-bleeding-edge-updates/
<wxl> ok that's all i have in me for tonight
<wxl> someone needs to do i386 oem
<wxl> it will probably fail but why not
<wxl> i think i'll just mark everything ready
<acheronUK> always fails on VB, which is all I can do for that
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> cyphermox is on it anyways
<wxl> we need to make sure to put something in release notes but i guess we'll discuss that tomorrow. mayber cyphermox can advise.
<wxl> i'm hitting the hay
<acheronUK> wxl: ok. good night. thank you :)
<wxl> night and thank YOU @acheronUK :)
<valorie> wxl: niters
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] has been marked as ready
<lordievader> Good morning
<sheytan> Hey hey hey! Is it ready yet? :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1445: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1445: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1445: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1445: SUCCESS in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1445/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, good :) really is testing builds though, so I may update that with git snapshots, or even reove it at some point.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #196: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #197: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #198: ABORTED in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #199: ABORTED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/28/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm an exciting person. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, I had a total of 3 Red Bull last night, and completely reorganized and cable managed my room. Caffeine is fun. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *face palms*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Lol
<mamarley> Better be careful, if you consume too much caffeine, you could injure yourself!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm aware. They were the smallest Red Bulls. I got a 4 pack for the night. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #199: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/200/
<sheytan_> Heya
<sheytan_> when can I upgrade?
<martin___>  wow i came here to ask the same question, when is the 17.04 version available 
<lordievader> It is available when the anouncement is made, see the announcement mailing list.
<acheronUK> and in ubuntu's hands, not ours
<acheronUK> mirrors need to sync, switches flipped, emails sent......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #15: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #20: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #21: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #24: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/16/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> IT'S HEREEEEEE
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk checks release file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #22: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/22/
<clivejo> acheronUK: KCI was displaying warnings about installed plugin's, so I updated them
<acheronUK> clivejo: ah. wondered if it was the 'poxy' one
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> I was rushing to get out the door at the time and just upgraded them
<acheronUK> still there "It appears that your reverse proxy set up is broken."
<clivejo> no, these were exploit fixes
<clivejo> this was one of them https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Email-ext+plugin
<clivejo> lots of red writing
<clivejo> has zesty been released?
<clivejo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/zesty/release/ ?
<clivejo> anyone?!?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Release Day! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> Happy release day!
<blaze> yay, congrats!
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<clivejo> social media icons are missing
<BluesKaj> good
<clivejo> acheronUK: ^
<clivejo> ok think thats fixed
<blaze> :p
<clivejo> have we a news post ready to go?
<clivejo> blaze would you mind double checking for me?
<blaze> where are those icons?
<clivejo> links, downloads etc on http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<clivejo> they have to be attached to the document
<martin___> media icon is fixed  yes
<clivejo> I kinda though someone would have drafted a release post ready to go :(
<BluesKaj> not much action on my install 
<acheronUK> you would think
<acheronUK> BluesKaj: action?
<BluesKaj> upgrades
<acheronUK> BluesKaj: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<acheronUK> no zesty yet
<acheronUK> I *think* that's where release upgrader etc looks
<BluesKaj> already on zesty, that's my point
<acheronUK> oh, well in that case, no :P
<BluesKaj> right, no change from yesterday
<clivejo> hi soee
<clivejo> anyone with a good gasp of English up for writing a news/blog post for Zesty?
<soee> hiho clivejo
<sheytan_> it's still not available in Poland :(
<clivejo> takes a while for mirrors to sync
<sheytan_> I know, but i need it now :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I can if it isn't done within the next 6 hours.
<clivejo> well we are expecting an official announcement soon
<clivejo> like in the next few hours
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, The official announcement has already been sent
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-April/000220.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1446: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1446: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1446: SUCCESS in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1446: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1446/
<mparillo> Congratulations Kubuntu Team.
<clivejo> thanks mparillo, and you are part of that team :)
<BluesKaj> still no change from yesterday's upgrades here, all packages are up to date
<clivejo> there might be fixes going in
<BluesKaj> release day is usually anticlimactic for me :-)
<mparillo> Right, BluesKaj. Often zsync finds no changes from the last release candidate.
<mparillo> Thanks clivejo
<wxl> ok morning everyone
<wxl> what did i miss?
<mparillo>  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-April/000220.html Now everybody will crush the servers and then try installations differently from the way we tested them.
<mparillo> But it did look like tsimonq2 did not take all the defaults and he found some paper-cuts.
<wxl> mparillo: hm?
<clivejo> tsimonq2 not taking defaults
<clivejo> that doesnt sound like him at all!
<mparillo> In other words, when I test the ISOs, I tend to take the defaults. So, the 'happy path' is well-rehearsed. For example, yesterday tsimonq2 tried to download updates while installing, and might have found a bug (or maybe it was his DNS server after all).
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Lol you know me! :P
<wxl> so i guess it's official that we are going to be aa next cycle
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wait WOT?
<clivejo> names of fruits
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2017-April/001210.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> LOLLLLLL
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i bet it would have been a REALLY funny email if it weer cyphermox. he was up laaaaate. seems like adam went to bed early XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Adam's in London for a sprint... Sooo :P
<clivejo> looks to be some missing images on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronUK> clivejo: waiting to see if discover will show me an update button for 17.04
<clivejo> ah
<BluesKaj> acheronUK:  don't hold your breath, that muon discover is hopeless IMO 
<BluesKaj> hope no one is insulted by that statement , it's an opinion on my part
<acheronUK> I have a feeling it won't, which is why I put the alternative way in more detail this time
<wxl> yeah there's no such attachments https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile
<BluesKaj> ok ,stuff to do for a while...bbl
<acheronUK> wxl: not made them yet
<wxl> ok
<wxl> anything i can help with?
<wxl> (on that or otherwise)
<acheronUK> waiting to go through that part of the upgrade in a VM
<acheronUK> was the only part I could not simulate forcing an upgrade with -d
<acheronUK> wxl added the YY ones for now :P
<wxl> hah cheater
<wxl> it appears that providing nameservers resolves it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I wonder if you people will be annoying and label this "AAAA" after the codename is announced :P XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OH OMG
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> AAA
<wxl> ooops wrong channel
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Triple A!
<wxl> still check this upgrade issue out
<wxl> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356828
<wxl> some discussion in #u-r about maybe doing a SRU
<wxl> possibly related to systemd
<wxl> someone got some real hardware to test this on?
<acheronUK> on have zesty on this PC so far, and no problem like that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I've been having this exact problem for a month, wxl
<wxl> and you didn't file a bug???
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nobody listens to me apparently ^__^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> There has been a bug
<wxl> where?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But it's apparently "Fixed"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Uhh hold on, one sec
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> bug 1647031
<ubottu> bug 1647031 in systemd "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647031
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl ^
<wxl> that doesn't look fixed
<wxl> or confirmed
<wxl> oic
<wxl> nevermind
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah dip doo :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I vote just not use systemd-resolved until it's stable enough not to break anything
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But apparently release team likes systemd that much ^__^ :P
<blaze>  /me hopes that networkd is pretty far in the pipe
<blaze> also CNAMEs are working for me
<blaze> but DNSSEC isn't
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @blaze, That's systemd-resolved's fault.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Ping
<cyphermox> hello
<tsdgeos_> hi
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: ^^^
<soee> high five to all for ZZ release -.-
<mamarley> Yeah, it works really well for me. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #146: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #140: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #7: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #136: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #72: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/147/
 * sheytan_ is upgrading :D
<clivejo> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #157: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #8: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #73: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #137: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/137/
<ronnoc> Congrats on the ZZ release! Really good to see Kubuntu shining so well this time around.
<clivejo> hi ronnoc
<clivejo> have you installed it?
<ronnoc> Hello. I have not yet. Tried to but a) my testing PC is temporarily out of commission, and b) I can't install virtualization since I haven't reverted yet to a compatible kernel.
<ronnoc> I'm getting a separate HD for this PC so I can keep a 'testing to metal' partition, but it's not here yet
<wxl> i'd be interested to know if anyone has networking issues. *ahem* sheytan_ ronnoc 
<sheytan_> wxl still upgrading. Will  be rebooting in few minutes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
<ronnoc> wxl: I should be able to tell from a live session, yes? Should I test wired / wireless / and-or both simultaneously?
<wxl> ronnoc: i'm not sure. if you don't have the issues with live, try installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #158: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
<wxl> sheytan: ronnoc also if you DO have the problem, try setting nameservers manually (i suggest freedns@37.235.1.174, see https://www.lifewire.com/free-and-public-dns-servers-2626062)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #103: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/103/
<sheytan_> well, the onlu bug i get is this: http://imgur.com/89coHKf
<sheytan_> but this might be nvidia problem
<sheytan_> will try to switch back to intel
<wxl> yeah. possible
<wxl> but networking is just peachy keen? on wireless? wired?
<sheytan_> can't test wired, left my RJ45 cable at office
<sheytan_> but wireless works amazing
<sheytan_> connects even faster
 * sheytan_ is going to reboot for intel drivers
<sheytan_> back on intel. Works fine again
<wxl> yay
<sheytan_> and the 2nd screen now works perfectly
<sheytan_> finally
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> great
<ronnoc> so perhaps we're immune to the network bugs being reported on Ubuntu?
<wxl> unknown so far
<ronnoc> downloading updated iso for testing...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
<ahoneybun> https://josephg.com/blog/electron-is-flash-for-the-desktop/
<ahoneybun> good article
<ronnoc> yea I read that yesterday. I wonder if people would feel differently if the core was Chromium instead of Chrome? Though the point made that devs don't know what their actually deploying would likely still be valid, along with the bloat that's inherent in the platform.
<BluesKaj> ther's a guy from the freenode staff telling users to upgrade with do-release-upgrade -d and claims that's proper method even after the OSD is officailly released
<BluesKaj> OSD=OS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #11: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/146/
<krytarik> Holy cow.., could anyone please trim the size of the first image here a bit? :3 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<wxl> BluesKaj: i don't know about proper, but do-release-upgrade is  supported and reasonable (that's what server uses).
<krytarik> wxl: It's specifically about using the '-d' flag.
<wxl> ah yeah
<BluesKaj> wxl:  what's funny is the guy wanted to debate me on the matter, i just dismissed him...some ppl constantly need to be correct, and want to debate 
<BluesKaj> anyway, gonna call it a day ...later , take care
<valorie> got all my torrents seeding -- the new budgie one seems in demand
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #209: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/209/
<wxl> surprise surprise
<wxl> i'm surprised ubuntu gnome isn't XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #12: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/12/
<valorie> gnome is up there, yeah
<valorie> also: dkms just got pushed out
<valorie> wasn't there an hour ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #210: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/210/
<ronnoc> ok going to test. bbl :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #118: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/118/
<acheronUK> surprise surprise softpedia jumps to conclusions once again and gets it wrong
<acheronUK> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-17-04-debuts-with-kde-plasma-5-9-and-folder-view-from-plasma-5-10-more-514863.shtml
<acheronUK> It's not "new folder view" "from 5.10". just switching of the default to that.
<valorie> hopefully they fix the story, but nice timing from you guys getting in the first comments
<acheronUK> yep. it's got some improvements in 5.9, just not the ones they are promoting!
<ronnoc> OK initial tests showed 2 issues: wireless (blah) was not recognized. Nic's LED never lights. Seems to echo other's issues. Same chip works in 16.04. Hardware: https://paste.kde.org/pvif2wyjq
<ronnoc> Only other issue: Contact Theme Print app crashes on close
<ronnoc> The non-print version does not
 * ronnoc doesn't even know what that app does ^
<clivejo> never heard of it
<ronnoc> It was installed by default under the 'internet' section. No manual included.
<acheronUK> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1336785
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1336785 in kdepim "Contact Theme Editor and Contact Print Theme Editor crashed on exit." [Unspecified,New]
<acheronUK> part of kaddressbook?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/119/
<ronnoc> no idea :/
<acheronUK> right. part of the old monolithic kdepim
<acheronUK> if that is all that crashes from that, then I'd say a win!
<ronnoc> lol indeed. Everything else tested worked fine :) (except wireless, but that's an Ubuntu kernel issue...)
<valorie> ronnoc: there is still some discussion about wireless in #ubuntu-devel and -release
<valorie> this was an upgrade or clean install?
<ronnoc> which seems to be related to DNS as wxl mentioned above AFAICT
<ronnoc> valorie: neither just a live session dry run...
<acheronUK> I'm mildly surprised that the old PIM works at all, since we could not get the new lot in. For once it actually seems resilient.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I guess not in -devel, just -release
<ronnoc> valorie: as far as the networking issue?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it seems to be an issue or issues with resolved
<valorie> part of systemd
<valorie> dnssec and nameservers -- some have partially solved by changing nameservers
<ronnoc> I see. Obviously a regression of some kind. A quick search of bugs.freedesktop.org turned up nothing under systemd. Wonder if it's Ubuntu-specific?
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647031 is one BR
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647031 in systemd "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Unknown,New]
<ronnoc> valorie: OK. My issue is different. My wireless NIC was not operational under 17.04, although it works fine on 16.04...
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> have you tried to file a bug?
<ronnoc> Been searching relevant reports before filing
<valorie> I've not heard other reports of this
<mparillo> ronnoc: Does it work on a live USB?
<ronnoc> mparillo: no I think it's a kernel issue - the LED never comes on, indicating that the driver is not present.
<ronnoc> re-checked on a 16.04 live USB and worked fine.
<valorie> run ubuntu-drivers?
<acheronUK> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/lubuntu-17-04-beat-and-skype-4175602242/
<acheronUK> but maybe coincidental and not quite it
<mparillo> Hmm, not that I would have the ability to try, but can you downgrade your kernel?
<valorie> $ sudo ubuntu-drivers devices or so?
<ronnoc> let me investigate further...I use a different DNS on my router than from my ISP and acheronUK made me think of a few things to try. I'll be back.
<ronnoc> valorie: I'll try that as well. But if no one else is having wireless issues I'd chalk it up to 'something' unique to me atm.
<valorie> if you think you are lacking a driver, ubuntu-drivers is your friend
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1160: FAILURE in 9.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1160/
<ronnoc> valorie: I agree, but never needed to run that for the r8712u chipset in the past; so if so, that's a new one.
<ronnoc> as of 17.04
<valorie> and IMO that would be a bug
<ahoneybun> valorie: Driver Manager is also an option
<valorie> a better one, if it works!
<ronnoc> acheronUK: After reading all three pages of that post, the issue was never resolved. The user went back to 16.10 and the problem vanished...which after re-testing the 16.04 live image, I can validate.
<ahoneybun> it does
<clivejo> it should work
<ronnoc> ok let me see if that helps...BRB
<acheronUK> ronnoc: assuming it's kernel, and not something else, instead of just going back to previous release, a better way would be to find what kernel releasee it broke on
<acheronUK> could be the initial pull for 4.10 or 4.9, or somewhere in later changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1161: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1161/
<ronnoc> OK on the live 17.04 session. Driver Manager says I don't need any drivers, as suspected. No light on the NIC. In 16.04 and in Neon, the NIC lights on boot. Still inclined to think it's an Ubuntu-specific kernel issue. 
<ronnoc> or rather...a 17.04-specific kernel issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #210: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/210/
<acheronUK> sounds plausible. can you try other kernels in zesty?
<acheronUK> mainline, or yakkety kernel, etc
<ronnoc> acheronUK: I can, yes. At present I can confirm that the nic works with the 4.10.x mainline kernel...as I've tried that already
<ronnoc> runing 'sudo lshw' finds the nic, however querying the driver via 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; uname -r; ls /lib/firmware/ | grep 'iwlwifi-7265d' only sees the wired connection.
<wxl> !info linux-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.19.21 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<acheronUK> sounds bug worthy against the ubuntu kernal then
<ronnoc> Yupp. I'll go back and test both the mainline 4.10.0 kernel and the 4.10.10 to see if it's ever-present, then report.
<ronnoc> although that's just for completeness-sake
<wxl> good job ronnoc 
<wxl> i guess bug 1681513 is another one we need to potentially look out for
<ubottu> bug 1681513 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 beta: wi-fi not working — mac address keeps changing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681513
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #17: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #211: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #211: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #848: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/848/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #212: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #212: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #436: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #185: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #10: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #65: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #8: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #67: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #158: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #120: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/120/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #437: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #148: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #84: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #6: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #186: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #319: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #465: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #138: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #149: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #122: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #142: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #143: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #123: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #138: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #148: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #213: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #165: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #213: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #398: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #16: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #399: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #455: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #439: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/201/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1447: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1447: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1447: SUCCESS in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1447: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #118: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #140: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #150: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #205: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #107: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #124: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #121: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #167: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/74/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #144: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #158: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1448: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1448: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1448: SUCCESS in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1448: SUCCESS in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1448/
<clivejo> acheronUK: ping
<acheronUK> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> up to much?
<acheronUK> what do you have in mind?
 * acheronUK is sleepy
<acheronUK> pub lunch.....
<clivejo> just chat at the moment
<acheronUK> was just looking at https://cgit.kde.org/akonadi.git/commit/?id=9a0e50db1c0696b1d920610ff239146cf04cf88a
<acheronUK> and muttering.... 'not another!'
<acheronUK> at least they put that they broke abi in the changelog for once, which is sorta helpful
<acheronUK> clivejo: chat? here? BBB? TG? 
<clivejo> just read email about apps 17.04 being ready
<clivejo> grrrr I hate discover
<acheronUK> yep. kubuntu_unstable is not in too bad a shape. some to fix
<clivejo> was thinking we should maybe stage those
 * acheronUK would quite like to 'undiscover' discover
<clivejo> but wondering if we should start the move to master or not
<acheronUK> I want yofel's opinion on that.
<clivejo> well it was an idea he pitched
<clivejo> about 7 months ago :P
<acheronUK> well... I'm not in a huge hurry to get them staged. plus I want to know what we do with KCE about the l10n
<acheronUK> ditch the mangling of source and packaging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #400: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #124: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #125: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #401: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #126: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #402: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #149: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #127: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #403: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #138: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #666: FAILURE in 5.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #667: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/667/
<tsimonq2> At the moment, I'm looking into porting ubuntu-release-upgrader qt to Qt 5
<tsimonq2> s/ubuntu-release-upgrader qt/ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: sounds good
<tsimonq2> Because I really hope with LXQt, Lubuntu can be Qt 5-only.
<tsimonq2> That's one of the Qt 4 things, afaict.
<valorie> great, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Plus, just because it's Qt doesn't mean it's Kubuntu... I'm renaming the binary ^__^
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronUK> a qt front-end notifying of new releases would be great as well. 
<acheronUK> so we don't have to rely on discover (which no longer works!)
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: and if lubuntu want to go Qt, you will presumably want similar
<tsimonq2> We should collaborate on something like that.
<tsimonq2> Also, we'll probably need to collaborate on maintaining Qt because Timo is no longer working for Canonicla.
<tsimonq2> *Canonical
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: yes. I noted all that discussion. not sure on some of the technical details, but noted it
<tsimonq2> If it's OK with you guys, I'd like to have a discussion with the TB or the Release Team to ask them about Qt packages. They probably have to be demoted to universe from main because nobody at Canonical is left to upload.
<valorie> tsimonq2: can most of that work be done in Debian?
<valorie> or is there a lot of work that must be done in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> valorie: Timo has already made efforts to make our packages easier to maintain.
<tsimonq2> So yes, ideally we'd just sync from Debian.
<tsimonq2> In real life, we'd probably want useless deltas on all the Qt packages and test them in CI with all of the Kubuntu and Lubuntu packages, just in case.
<valorie> is timo already gone? or has some months to transition
<acheronUK> presumably one the the 1st things the AA wil do in AA is nuke unity 8?
<tsimonq2> He's now contributing on Free Time.
<acheronUK> *one of the
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Sure, and that uses Qt.
<tsimonq2> Another thing to point out is that Qt packages have their own packageset, and their own team that one can apply to get access to.
<valorie> will that continue?
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: most Qt is also in kubuntu packageset?
<tsimonq2> So like I said, after I talk to someone and figure out their thoughts, I would like to collaborate with some of the developers here and create something like an "Ubuntu Qt Team" that specializes in maintaining Qt.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Hopefully.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I don't know for sure about that.
<tsimonq2> Hold on, let me find it...
<acheronUK> yep. most is
<tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/zesty/qt5
<tsimonq2> "qt5"
<acheronUK> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/zesty/kubuntu
<tsimonq2> There's also ubuntu-qt-packages, but I'd like to talk with the TB about the differences between the qt5 and ubuntu-qt-packages.
<valorie> how about Dmitry?
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: while kubuntu has most Qt in our set, yes, should be a collaborative team for it I think
<tsimonq2> valorie: I believe he was also fired.
<tsimonq2> I saw that somewhere, don't remember where...
<valorie> sad
<tsimonq2> I know.
<tsimonq2> Our Python guy is also gone.
<tsimonq2> I might end up helping with a lot of that work, too.
<acheronUK> so much talent and good people gone :(
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> amen to that
<tsimonq2> But, I think if I step up my involvement, I'll end up retracting my involvement in Kubuntu. If you guys need small fixes from me, I'm more than happy to help, but I think this might be the end of it for me.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> understandable though
<valorie> everybody only has 24 hours per day
<tsimonq2> Again, if you need testing or something like that, or if you need help in something I specialize, don't be afraid to give me a ping, but I can't commiut to it anymore.
<tsimonq2> *commit
<acheronUK> doing what you suggest would be very significant involvement with kubuntu. just in a slightly indirect fashion
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: That's what I'm implying here.
<tsimonq2> I would no longer do direct development relating to the packaging.
<tsimonq2> But, I would help with Qt and any other overlap we may have.
<clivejo> could Qt be added to KCI?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Possibly, but ideally we would work with Debian and have one central CI>
<tsimonq2> But I'm advising against it at this point in time.
<valorie> aha, someone else has my same issue -- I thought it was my graphics card dying
<valorie> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111593169115509822990
<valorie> tsimonq2, clivejo -- perhaps we could bring in shadeslayer here?
<acheronUK> maybe for manually triggered builds. but not for anything more
<valorie> he's doing the DCI
<tsimonq2> valorie: First I'd like to chat with the release team and see what their plan is, then establish some sort of official relationship.
<tsimonq2> valorie: But in a tentative manner, sure, he's welcome. ;)
<acheronUK> and maybe better to have stable ones as we have now
<valorie> that G+ person's first issue seems like a packaging issue
<valorie> my thought is that since there are fewer people to do the work now, it's more important than ever to be efficient
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's my thought.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Maybe establish like an Ubuntu/Debian Qt team?
<tsimonq2> valorie: And I know we'll have Ubuntu Budgie to work with soon on this as well, as Budgie is moving to Qt.
<valorie> many of us are already on the debian-qt packagers list
<valorie> "kile is not using the new okularpart library (apparently, it is still using qt4, or that dependency was not checked); for that reason embedded viewer is not working, which is rather inconvenient for me."
<valorie> imo that is a packaging issue, right?
<valorie> and that weird pointer issue -- exactly what I now have
<acheronUK> I see no okular dependency in kile?
<valorie> wouldn't it be called kparts or so?
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kile.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> might need to be built against it
<clivejo> Line 65
<valorie> gah, why doesn't G+ allow me to reply
<acheronUK> yes, but archive has KDE4
<clivejo> can KDE4 and KF5 versions be installed at the same time?
<acheronUK> doubt it
<acheronUK> clivejo: does babe work for you?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but very basic
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> As we don't have Qt 5.8 I can't try Babe yet
<acheronUK> isn't that the point?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Tho I stream music online more
<clivejo> ahoneybun: it doesnt need Qt5.8
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Kinda a requirement
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Trust me I tried to build it
<clivejo> for what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add kile
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: builds on KCI with Qt 5.7.1. and runs
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://cgit.kde.org/babe.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt#n31
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well idk it says 5.8 on the github
<clivejo> Min 5.5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #40: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #40: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/40/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Then idj
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/+build/12432884
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #40: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #40: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/40/
<acheronUK> just copied to a normal ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1449: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1449: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1449/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So you have a build of it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> For zetsy
<clivejo> yes, Im using it now :/
<ahoneybun> you don't like it?
<clivejo> its ok, just very basic
<ahoneybun> well kinda the point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1449: SUCCESS in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1449/
<ahoneybun> find it odd that it's not in kicker when installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1449: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1449/
<acheronUK> http://i.imgur.com/rRNkgE3.png
<ahoneybun> useless to me as I have no local music
<ahoneybun> all I do is stream from Google Play Music
<clivejo> http://imgur.com/a/a5Ecf
 * ahoneybun has Ubuntu GNOME on his laptop now
<wxl> you mean ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well Ubuntu GNOME
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> ubuntu
<wxl> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> still Ubuntu GNOME atm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #1: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/1/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: babe doesn't even have a .desktop file yet, so guess that is why not in kicker
<acheronUK> though says it should....?
<acheronUK> hah. just not installed by the build system yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/2/
<valorie> yay, my G+ fellow will file a kile bug
<valorie> but he's tried two nvidia blobs, and both have the same problem
<valorie> next computer is not nvidia!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/3/
<clivejo> is that the guy with the problems with kile?
<clivejo> duh
<clivejo> read Clive
<clivejo> this master version of kile seems to be KF5
<valorie> yep, same fellow
<valorie> also: new Konvi out today!
<valorie> 1.7
 * clivejo wonders why LP is not triggering on git change
<clivejo> valorie: has he made the BR yet?
<valorie> he didn't say
<valorie> probably in process
<clivejo> I don't use this, so dunno how to test it
<clivejo> but appears to be building now
<valorie> reply to the guy on G+ and have him test?
<clivejo> well wait til I get it packaged, it will probably fail on install files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/1/
<clivejo> see :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/4/
<valorie> piffle
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RXK5ecAy/file_2390.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl ^ THERE
<wxl> yes.
<clivejo> valorie: if you could find his BR that would be great
<valorie> what happened, tsimonq2?
<wxl> he's scared of slack
<valorie> it's not scary
<tsimonq2> valorie: He wants to use Slack for task management, I reacted with that gif, he couldn't see the gif where it was published.
<tsimonq2> It's BOATED
<tsimonq2> *BLOATED
<valorie> just One More Message System
<wxl> it's bloated
<wxl> not like
<wxl> trello
<valorie> heh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/2/
<valorie> i've asked him to post the BR# when he has it, clivejo
<clivejo> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/5/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-15
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what is wrong with you?
<clivejo> in out in out
<clivejo> valorie: are you discussing it privately?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/29/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: wxl is telling me to use stupid Slack then it doesn't work then blahhhhhhhhh
<ahoneybun> Slack is nice
<clivejo> valorie: Ive put it in a PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/kile/
<clivejo> the runtime deps will need looked at, but can you ask him to test?
<clivejo> PPA purge if he runs into trouble
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> lots of missing files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/4/
<valorie> clivejo: lots of missing files in teh kile PPA, or elsewhere?
<valorie> ok, posted that link to him, clivejo
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It won't work
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Missing files in the package
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I have to get to bed, so will have to wait for a bit
<valorie> oops, ok
<valorie> told him to put that on hold
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its building which is a good thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Does he use irc?
<valorie> I'll ask
<acheronUK> valorie: KCI stable builds on konversion are building 1.7 branch, so should be simple to package now I hope
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeee!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronUK> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronUK 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/12/
<jgrnst> Good evening, I am trying to report a bug for kile
<acheronUK> valorie: fingers crossed https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+sourcepub/7679330/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronUK> jgrnst: are you having trouble doing so?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #70: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/70/
<jgrnst> Yes, whenever I try to get into launchpad, I get an error message 
<jgrnst> acheronUK: yes. After aport collects data, I get the following message from launchpad.net: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.  (Error ID: OOPS-cb4d89a2530f8592a22f391c16132242)
<acheronUK> launchpad has it's own #launchpad channel, but I expect LP admins are going to be slow to respond on Easter weekend
<acheronUK> jgrnst: this is about okular plugin/viewer/something?
<jgrnst> Yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #13: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #13: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/13/
<jgrnst> After the upgrade to 17.04, kile cannot find the okularpart library anymore
<acheronUK> jgrnst: had a quick look at the version in the archive (synced from debian) and something there says it requires anything from okular, let alone a versioned dependency
<acheronUK> *nothing says
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/71/
<valorie> jgrnst: have you tried `ubuntu-bug kile` ?
<acheronUK> my fellow dev clivejo was trying to build the new Qt5 version last night to see if that might help, but I doubt he will be on here until later
<valorie> jgrnst: lovely to see you here
<jgrnst> valorie: yes, but launchpad produces an error message when I try to log in
<valorie> acheronUK: too late tonight, I need to finish that email about the calendar this next cycle
<valorie> jgrnst: :(
<acheronUK> never used kile. just LyX 
<valorie> I just logged into a different part with no problem
<valorie> silly LP
<acheronUK> and I have to go for 1/2 hr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #73: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #136: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #145: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #13: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #77: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1450: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1450: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1450: SUCCESS in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1450: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1450/
<clivejo> anyone know what timezone jgrnst is in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #5: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/8/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> sorry. no
<clivejo> is there a meeting today?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/9/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'm busy now until this evening. maybe
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> ok kile appears to open now
<clivejo> but as for testing, I have no idea
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not used that for writing stuff. LyX a while ago, and TeX LaTeX a bit. but not recently
<clivejo> needs the runtime deps sorted out
<clivejo> it seems to be complaining about not finding phonon
<clivejo> yofel: are you aware swy-01 is down?
<soee_> O/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1451: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1451: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1451: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1451/
<clivejo> o/ soee_
<Guest59776> fuck me ... new KUBU upcoming ... it'll get hot in here !
<Guest59776> ya
<Guest59776> I'm just tellin' ya
<clivejo> !language |Guest59776
<ubottu> Guest59776: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<clivejo> ronnoc: have you a KDE account?
<clivejo> ronnoc: we are working from a phabricator instance on KDE infra - https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<clivejo> if you wanted to grab an account and join that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #11: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/9/
<clivejo> 1951 downloads of Kubuntu 17.04 (amd64) iso via bit torrent
<BluesKaj> haven't seen any zesty upgrades for over 3 days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #117: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #86: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/80/
<ahoneybun> wait UOS is during LFNW
<ahoneybun> the week of
<valorie> ahoneybun: I don't know if that is the right date
<valorie> I just copied the dates from a year ago and adjust to what I thought they should be
<valorie> all those ubuntu dates I'll have to check when the actual sched is published
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #13: FIXED in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #78: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #68: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #165: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #106: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #137: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #128: FAILURE in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #146: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #111: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #114: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #116: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #128: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #129: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #167: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #167: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #42 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-16
 * acheronUK builds an iso to see what happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #42: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1452: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1452: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1452: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1452/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<acheronUK> LP #1683125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683125 in k3b (Ubuntu) "No translation files included in K3b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683125
<acheronUK> can't believe I missed that ^^^^ :(
<acheronUK> v17.04.0 building in staging-misc ppa WITH the translations
<acheronUK> please test
<acheronUK> hopefully that can go in as an update, as apart from the translations, that 17.04.0 tarball is only 1 or 2 commit different from the snapshot in release
<acheronUK> clivejo: please check for sanity
<acheronUK> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/k3b/commit/?id=16f49cf6da5a9a19455b1d37325e8a116b3bc490
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/22/
<clivejo> looks good to me
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, FWIW it looks sane to me, it just needs a sanity check for actually building and running it and changing a language before I'd personally call it good.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Also, don't forget wrap-and-sort
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #71: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #71: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/71/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: yep. was going to try that later. or tomorrow. just wanted to get it building today before I go off for Sunday lunch stuff
<clivejo> you could wildcard usr/share/doc/HTML/uk/k3b/
<clivejo> and also usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/*.mo
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, What's the reasoning behind "New upstream release" in the changelog?
<acheronUK> clivejo: I could if I wanted usr/share/doc/HTML/en/k3b/ files in the translations package instead of where they have been for the past 6 years
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: because it is.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: thats is the actual version of it
<clivejo> the version in zesty is a git snapshot
<clivejo> hence why the translations got forgot about
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What's the difference between Zesty's version and this, just Translations?
<acheronUK> since it's 1 or 2 commit on from the snapshot we had, we may as well use the 17.04.0 tarball and call it what it really is
<clivejo> agreed
<acheronUK> and using the release tarball makes sure nothing is missed again
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure, but in the SRU, please tell them what commit it was at in Zesty and what this is now.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: I am going to. lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, I'm just making sure lol
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: thay have made the tarball, but not tagged the commit (rolls eyes), so I need to double check what is actually the commit the released from
<acheronUK> I know what i have to do :P
<clivejo> are you sure?
<acheronUK> :P
<acheronUK> back later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #72: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/72/
<DarinMiller_> G' Morning everyone.
 * DarinMiller_ tests Rik's k3b ppa... the English version of k3b ran just fine before and after the ppa.
<acheronUK> DarinMiller_: thanks. :)
<DarinMiller_> acheronUK: how did you find that bug report?  Are you automatically notified for reports against certain packages?
<acheronUK> some membership or subscription
<acheronUK> maybe kubuntu-bugs?
 * DarinMiller_ joins "Kubuntu Bugs" team
<acheronUK> think it works: http://i.imgur.com/HSCqTp4.png
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1453: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1453: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1453: SUCCESS in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1453/
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller_
<clivejo> are you all settled in?
<DarinMiller_> hi clivejo
<DarinMiller_> Still settling in and prepping the old house for sale.
<clivejo> Hey-diddily ho
<BluesKaj> hey Bo-Diddely :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, Yayyyyyy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #849: SUCCESS in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #202: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #31: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #139: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #29: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #438: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #441: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #187: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #226: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #174: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #186: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #166: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #167: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #98: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #140: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #102: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #165: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #118: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #147: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #107: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #122: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #115: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #231: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #139: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #114: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #154: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #175: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #133: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #199: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #121: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #195: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #170: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #156: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #158: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #195: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #55: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #195: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #188: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #242: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #145: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #135: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #154: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #135: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #212: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #211: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #188: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #146: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #151: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #157: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #114: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #141: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #183: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #139: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #169: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #157: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #133: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #170: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #174: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #184: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #122: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #169: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #130: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #201: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #197: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #95: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #179: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #194: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #230: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #178: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #106: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #163: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #124: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #120: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #81: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #166: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #179: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #133: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #72: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #74: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #221: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #238: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #192: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #179: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #188: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #136: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #126: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #174: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #84: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #130: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #146: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #137: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #156: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #158: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #126: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #78: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #184: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #121: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #131: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #167: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #166: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #129: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #91: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #79: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #166: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #176: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #130: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #202: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #188: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #151: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #128: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #193: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #206: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #76: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #126: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #264: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Are we planning on shipping Plasma 5.12.5 or 5.12.4 in Bionic?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #147: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #105: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #142: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #118: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #179: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #174: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #166: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #153: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #165: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #290: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #223: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #150: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #157: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #39: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #198: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #121: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #255: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #344: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/194/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, 5.12.5 if possible.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #135: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #189: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #136: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #187: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkomparediff2/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #220: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #82: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #97: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #66: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #152: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> OK good
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I ask because there's a slight timing issue: A major regression was just fixed, and half of it went into/will go into Plasma 5.12.5, and the other half goes into Frameworks 5.46, so I think we'll have to backport that one since we're planning to ship with 5.45
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I shall file a thingy if that would be helpful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Please do, with links.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yup, will do!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I cannot for the life of me find the thing in Launchpad corresponding to the KDE Solid Framework
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #10: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #111: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #117: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #119: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #129: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #158: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #134: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #173: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #205: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/205/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> gave up on launchpad and filed it here: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8471
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> also we should probably not ship with this bug in our slideshow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1761592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761592 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu bionic slideshow's left and right arrow buttons use the same transition" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #158: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/158/
<valorie> @nggraham I too find LP very hard to search
<valorie> there is some magick that I don't know
<valorie> filing bugs is easy-peasy though: `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the commandline
<valorie> only trick is knowing the packagename
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #199: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #96: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #140: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #106: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #127: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #115: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #98: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #201: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #110: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #198: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #95: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #113: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #111: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #96: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #145: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #130: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #257: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #128: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #199: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #189: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #153: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #248: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #144: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #115: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #118: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #148: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #105: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #190: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #187: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/105/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, 5.12.4 … 5.12.5 would require a time machine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> SRUs are another things though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oooh ooh ooh, we get to SRU another Plasma stack? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or just part of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #129: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #92: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #163: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #329: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #187: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #107: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #94: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #102: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #122: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #198: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #185: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #284: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2163: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2163: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2163: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #300: STILL FAILING in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #238: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/238/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #51: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #63: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #107: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #118: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #63: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham are you able to test fixed packages for the automount thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, it worked for me, but  actually I just got a report from a bleeding edge Arch user that it didn't work for him. :( So let's hold off until I can confirm...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. let me know. I'm more owrried about further regressions than anything else
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, me too
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this whole issue has been a regression-fest. We fix the issue, then it causes a regression in another way...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2164: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2164: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2164: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #383: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/383/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It would be really really great to get this in for Bionic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1761016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761016 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "cherry-pick https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/224684/ to fix image slideshows in KDE Plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> The Qt patch just landed in 5.11
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^ @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Assign it to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I don't have permission to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get the permission, damnit! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For now, I can do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> already assigned?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same bug.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, this will be in with the 5.9.5 transition.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry, I haven't forgotten about it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1762479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762479 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] KdeConnect 1.3.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham what do you think about turning off that titlebar seperator line?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no objection
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> breeze light users don't notice it and breeze dark users don't like it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, I notice it! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> things on both look 'smoother', more polished with it turned off
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> go for it, +1 from me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we may turn it off upstream too, FYI
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's not really that popular...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. I saw. I'll test setting the config, and assuming it works, JFDI.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2's fault, that phrase ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I blame Adam. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #384: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/384/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there is a fix for this in phab patch review :) … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1759328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759328 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "plasmashell crash when changing deskop containment from 'folder view' to 'desktop'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mamarley> I just noticed that (apparently after upgrading to KF5 5.45?) that the "Accurate" scaling method is finally working for the first time since KDE4!
<BionicMac> mamarley: this is my system info. SHould I have this feature? -> https://i.imgur.com/UuDFTOX.png
<BionicMac> I looked in Systemsettings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced tab -> Scale Method.. I seem to not be able tofollow that suggested path to the feature here. Assukming you are speaking of "Thumbnail Scaling"
<mamarley> BionicMac: It is impossible to tell based solely on that screen, but based on which CPU you have, unless you used some prehistoric GPU in your build, it should be available.  In my case, the option was shown but even with it was selected, the scaling still looked bad.
<BionicMac> mamarley: I can't even find the area where you choose/enable it in kde.
<BionicMac>  I have modern hardware.
<BionicMac> AT least on this machine. =)
<mamarley> System Settings>Display and Monitor>Compositor>Scale Method.
<BionicMac> ok thanks.
<acheronuk> yep: https://i.imgur.com/yaO4HlS.png
<BionicMac> I'm set to Accurate by default. Enabled compositor on startup. 
<BionicMac> acheronuk: Mine is set as such by default: https://i.imgur.com/Z2NsKXO.png
<acheronuk> I was just pointing our where it was, but mamarley had already done so.
 * acheronuk wonders what commit improved it!
<BionicMac> Oh yes, thank you both very much.
<BionicMac> The Pixel 2 XL looks impressive. 
<BionicMac> I wonder if this "Built-in Security Module/chip" is just hype or does it offer additional security. Reading now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #160: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #189: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #192: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #159: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #240: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #137: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #117: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #165: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #103: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #142: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #186: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1074: SUCCESS in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #172: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #225: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #239: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #152: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #132: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #128: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #157: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #151: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #133: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #122: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #221: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #141: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #162: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #133: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #218: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #124: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #175: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #156: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #145: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #177: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #243: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #152: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #139: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #97: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #30: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #155: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #193: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #132: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #154: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #115: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #140: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #172: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #142: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #160: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/160/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I love my Pixel XL still.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #177: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/177/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> First phone that I haven't unlocked the bootloader or any custom ROMs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #222: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #116: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/151/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #67: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #205: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #72: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #141: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #154: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #147: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #136: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #155: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #139: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #189: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #113: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #168: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #188: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #128: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #118: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #104: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #206: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #146: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #152: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #265: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #159: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #190: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #171: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #156: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #96: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #126: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #120: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #172: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #152: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #296: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #168: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #151: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #166: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #291: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #184: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #212: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #213: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #154: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #158: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #198: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #155: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #258: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #164: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #173: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #345: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #195: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #170: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #592: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #223: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #223: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #626: FAILURE in 5.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #627: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #456: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #457: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #385: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/385/
<apol> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392859 < could someone help me reproduce this issue?
<ubottu> KDE bug 392859 in discover "Discovers crashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> apol: can have a go. not seen that though
<apol> ok
<apol> well I've closed the bug for now, if you ever see it feel free to reopen
<apol> I have a system running kubuntu and I cannot reproduce
<apol> so if it happens it will be a special case
<apol> which we need to understand to fix
<acheronuk> apol: tried settings on opening discover. no crash. tried clicking around and doing various stuff then going back to settings several times. no crash
<apol> good, thanks
<acheronuk> np
<apol> oh well
<apol> we'll see if it pops again :)
<acheronuk> if I do hit it some way, or hear of it, I will shout
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #134: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #120: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #171: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #593: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #172: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #224: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #224: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #121: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #135: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2165: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2165: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2165: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #173: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #594: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/594/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #225: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #122: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #136: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/136/
<blaze> dpkg: warning: version '/etc/lsb-release' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<blaze> eh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2166: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2166: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2166: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2166/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> think that has been around for more than one release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #543: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #544: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #80: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #120: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #390: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/390/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham any news on the automount fix?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #109: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #127: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #182: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #206: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #186: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #105: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #573: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #574: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #106: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #187: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #15 21 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #18 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #18: SUCCESS in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/18/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #178: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #77: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/azmodude/status/983949144665546753
<blaze> default looks matter
<yofel> *thumbs up*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2167: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2167: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2167: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2167/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: where are the 5.45 packages? I don't find them even in ninjas ppas
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #469: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/469/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/plasma
<acheronuk> badly named now that has the most space
<santa_> acheronuk: can't we just use the regular ppa's?
<acheronuk> santa_: It was a test build, and putting it there means can avoid people (a) grabbing it too soon and (b) avoid renaming tars. if it looks good later in the week, I will probably copy over
<acheronuk> santa_: plus want to keep the other ppas for maybe now doing fixes of 5.44 for bionic and bps
<santa_> acheronuk: fine, but we already have a workflow for (b) which is just appending 'a' to the upstream version, thing which you will need to do anyway if there's a tarball respin and you need to reupload to the ninjas ppa
<santa_> just sayin
<acheronuk> only if I upload it there. which I may not.
<santa_> ok
<santa_> talking about test rebuilds I got my server (area51) up this monday again, I got some autopkgtrollings here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<acheronuk> I take you point, but then again on sunday I was just building them for the hell of it, to see how it went. so popped them in there in case
<acheronuk> santa_: great. thanks :)
<santa_> ack, no prob, I have just fixed in git a kconfigwidgets issue
<acheronuk> thanks
<santa_> the bad news is that now I have an "unpaid" case on ebay due to that graphic card adventure
 * santa_ goes to the bank to be robbed
<ripper17> kubuntu 18.04 will come with KDE Applications 17.12, right? Will those be updated later to 18.04 or will I need to add backports for that to happen?
<ripper17> (X-post from #kubuntu)
<blaze> even with backports nothing is guaranteed
<blaze> plasma and frameworks are highest priority, also plasma 5.13 needs Qt 5.10.1 at least
<blaze> so there's plenty of work there
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 354x138) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3zI9R7h0/file_5663.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2168: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2168: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2168: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2168/
<santa_> ripper17: you would need to add backports, since including kde apps 18.04 for bionic would require us to have a time machine. however even with backports, keep in mind that our speed packaging applications is still not so good as our speed with frameworks and plasma due to some technical issues we are having with the CI system, we will be working on that in the next months and hopefully the kde apps packaging speed will improve
<ripper17> santa_: time /speed isn't really important, so that's not a problem. I'm unsure if our sysadmin will even add the backports ppa. i just found a small issue today on Kubuntu beta and was wondering if this will be still present in the final version
<santa_> ripper17: aha, which issue?
<santa_> (if you have time to explain)
<ripper17> santa_: when you add a remote location (e.g. "fish://foo/path") to the "Places" panel in dolphin, it will appear in that section. In filepicker-dialog (e.g. when saving a file from Kate), the remote location does not appear in "Places" but under "Remote locations" (translated from German, term might be incorrect) - so the shortcut is available, it's just in a slightly different location
<ripper17> arojas in #plasma said that dolphin will be update in KDE Applications 18.04 to have the same behaviour as filedialog-picker (if I understood him/her correctly)
<ripper17> "<arojas> ripper17: they will be consistent when dolphin 18.04 is released"
<santa_> so we would have the desired behaviour in backports
<santa_> if it's a simple change safe to include in the packaging patching we could try patch the 17.x version but I can't promise you anything
<ripper17> santa_: it's probably not a simple change: https://phabricator.kde.org/R318:da6f8fe0862585287153f0d90e19eab0b34bfbef - but I wouldn't worry too much about it either, as I said it's a minor inonsistency IMHO (good that it is fixed, but not essential to have)
<santa_> ripper17: it seems very big indeed, definitely I wouldn't patch that in the packaging
<tsimonq2> Filed the Debian ITP for cutelyst.
<tsimonq2> I plan on working on it, hopefully being able to upload it tonight.
<tsimonq2> Then I'll work with a Debian Developer to upload it to Debian, so it can then be synced.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/78/
<acheronuk> sitter: seen the email about debconf-kde. test building in a ppa. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2169: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2169: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2169: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #93: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/93/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #656: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/656/
<Riddell> acheronuk: a request from kpm guy <stikonas[m]> Riddell: also, do you know if patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1752876 can be pushed to either ubuntu or neon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752876 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "sfdisk: allow disabling boot flag on MBR partition table" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #272: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/272/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Riddell> acheronuk: a request from kpm guy <stikonas[m], I can take this one unless he's already looking at it.
<Riddell> go for it tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/113/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the pointer Riddell
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Please do :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/114/
<ronnoc> morning valorie! I will blog about the banner request - wishing it also included a new Kubuntu wallpaper as well
<ronnoc> however looking at Phabricator it would seem a concrete theme needs to be decided on first before that be a discussable option.
<acheronuk> it's not changing now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #657: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/273/
<ronnoc> acheronuk: ofc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2170: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2170: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2170: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2170/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller are you able to test that nvidia issue with the latest sddm?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #40: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/40/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #72: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> virtualbox is dropping 32bit I think.
<wxl> s'ok, there's always kvm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, I wIll test once I am home from work as I don't have my NVidai laptop with me.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, thanks. I have no idea if it will help, but maybe.....
<blaze> speaking about sddm
<blaze> it suddenly started to ignore "Return" button
<blaze> nompad "Enter" works, which my laptop obviously doesn't have
<blaze> *numpad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I noticed the return button default isse also.  I usually have auto login setup so personally I am not affected by these issues. But, it would good to understand them for others.
<acheronuk> weird. since today?
<blaze> no
<blaze> since previous update more likely
<acheronuk> last change was just to bring back a patch that we did have but went awol, so doubt it was that
<acheronuk> qtvirtualkeyboard update?
<blaze> hmm, maybe
<acheronuk> maybe that is stealing the default input?
<acheronuk> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/releases/tag/v0.17.0
<acheronuk> "Set default input method to qtvirtualkeyboard."
<acheronuk> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/commit/ef7e0812dab3d2e56b2ad388e6c45ca5c84391d7
<AlexZion> the package manager discover will be the default one ?, it should be considered ready ?
<blaze> no, input method should stay
<blaze> the problem is somewhere else
<acheronuk> AlexZion: we have discover and Muon. Discover a software centre. Muon a more conventional GUI package manger. the user can choose then which to use
<acheronuk> blaze: in that case, nothing comes to mind
<blaze> Qt update?
<AlexZion> ok acheronuk, because about discover I like the idea but doesn't seem to me very "stable", but maybe I'm wrong
<acheronuk> blaze: nearly a month since qt 5.9.4 update, and we only just notice?
<acheronuk> could be, but seems odd
<acheronuk> AlexZion: it's not as good as it could or should be. but not as bad as it was!
<blaze> yep, weird
<acheronuk> enter works fine in my test vm as well
<AlexZion> I saw that improved a lot but I hope it will be much better in the future ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Discover in 5.12 is much more stable than befpre
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 5.13 will make people very happy, I think :)
<acheronuk> devs are working hard on it to make it so
<AlexZion> and we are all grateful for that and forthe great job done on this release 
<blaze> plasma-desktop update and sddm-theme-breeze are best candidates so far
<blaze> but let me check some other theme first
<acheronuk> blaze: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/log/sddm-theme?h=Plasma/5.12
<AlexZion> I send a report of a discover crash, and I saw just now that after the crash I was unable to open any application and was even impossible to restart the machine, the only option was to reset the machine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller maybe you are getting? LP: #1756226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756226 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 fails to start GUI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756226
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there is a 'fix' for that in the unnaproved queue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #292: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #211: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #118: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #193: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #104: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #97: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #160: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #191: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #226: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #190: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #226: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #274: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #173: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #166: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #240: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #297: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #187: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #161: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #125: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #131: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #145: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #87: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #137: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #138: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #109: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #168: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #107: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #115: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #156: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #129: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/129/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/t0Ppy47e/file_5685.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #241: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/241/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham @acheronuk @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the beaver is very faint anf maybe taking up too much of it? we also have a better gear logo somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well that is the gear that I found in SVG.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I kind thought the beaver hiding.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mixing with the other lines.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, we have a better svg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Do you have a link?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> how about reversing the text and the beaver?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the beaver kind of blends in with the other lines
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it looks like noise from a distance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #118: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #157: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #152: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Updated it on the task.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gOwtNrsM/file_5687.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #156: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/156/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BB8Bkjrq/file_5688.svg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> now the background looks pale and sick :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's unfortunate that the beaver color is one of the same colors used by the wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun that is the logo that was fixed for us to have nicer edges
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's the one I used before
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can change that color.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HjwN6ZdH/file_5690.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Rld6luOC/file_5692.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> That's certainly got more contrast, but what about all of those extraneous lines around the poor little guy's head? Are those really part of the official logo?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #147: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/147/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> also now it seems unbalanced and too right-heavy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #98: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/98/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> What if we put the text where the beaver is, and the beaver where the text is? The beaver might even fit better there due do its shape
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are part of the official logo.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's uh, not the design decision I would have gone with
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and that's all I'll say on that subject 😊
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #163: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/163/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SxDX6J8H/file_5694.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> That seems like a better basic design to me! I'd make the text a bit bigger to balance out the beaver
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> also I'm not sure I like how the beaver is gray
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Make him brown
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but he's on a brown background
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D8cxHheN/file_5696.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> He wasn't
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> larger text.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, camouflage
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I might make the word Kubuntu big enough that the text below it isn't wider. That way the whole text block will fit in a square which should be more visually appealing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (that goes for whatever side the text winds up being on)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #161: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #122: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #115: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #159: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/159/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if the beaver is going to be solid, then maybe whiter but with a hint of transparency?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #128: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/128/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> i know it's due to space, but chopping the end of his tail off is mean!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SwSG9gS6/file_5698.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun what font is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9JczF4JS/file_5696.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu font.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> This beaver reminds me 12 oz. Mouse
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, too faint?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hmm, I don't like the pale background
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> also the K in Kubuntu and the B in Bionic aren't vertically aligned
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if you make both pieces of text left-justified, that should fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are not any justified all moved by hand.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> line up or offset I would say
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I offset the artful one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 567x271) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WgUyNefi/file_5700.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not suggesting that here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #143: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/143/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that looks nice 👍🏼
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Yeah, the rest was not so hot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/a0phgEB0/file_5702.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's just tough to make everyone happy lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. well it doesn't have to be done tonight, so getting there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kouFdLmq/file_5704.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> bit more of the beaver.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS" should not be wider than the "Kubuntu". I agree with @nggraham on that one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #127: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> BTW, using that brown bit, if going to upset @MichaelTun
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it's perfect but anyone else can make something.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we all probably think we can do better. as we all have different tastes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/225/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but this is a nice start. thanks @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I try to help when I can.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #226: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/226/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I agree it shouldn't be larger than the Kubuntu thing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, nah it's ok enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #116: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/116/
<valorie> I like the layout where the beaver faces the logo
<valorie> rather than gazing away
<valorie> and filling her in makes it less confusing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #98: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #116: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, btw I dont like the wallpaper because it doesnt fit the presentation of Kubuntu, that makes it feel off to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #93: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Post another one with that one on twitter and vote! lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #141: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #172: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1075: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1075/
<valorie> wow
<valorie> just tried to change from folderview to desktop and all of plasma crashed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #117: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #119: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/98/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #194: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/177/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's crazy.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I hope my banner is picked though lol.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #201: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #137: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/226/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> valorie: that just got fixed a few days ago, in fact
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think Rik was considering backporting it to Bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> BTW why did you switch to Desktop, out of curiosity? I've always wondered what the use case for it is
<valorie> @nggraham I like a slow slideshow of astronomy photos from the space telescope
<valorie> a new slide per hour or so
<valorie> I see no reason to have folders on the desktop
<valorie> I have dolphin pinned
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you can do that with Folder View too and there's no visual difference if you remove all the folders
<valorie> and I use krunner all the time
<valorie> so why do we have both available?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Because we're KDE, and removing old stuff is hard :)
<valorie> I love having lots of options, but if there is no difference....
<valorie> simplify, simplify
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> BTW before Qt 5.9.5, using an image slideshow anywhere will eventually eat up all your RAM
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1761016
<valorie> it hasn't been working quite right for awhile
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761016 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "cherry-pick https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/224684/ to fix image slideshows in KDE Plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<valorie> for instance, it didn't fully remember my options on restart
<valorie> which is odd
<valorie> until I said 'configure desktop' and then say OK
<valorie> I need to check on a clean install and see if that's still true before filing a BR
<mamarley> Can someone please ban keith20ak?  He/she/it is sending PM SPAM.
<valorie> mamarley: I was just gonna say the right place to ask that is to freenode admins
<valorie> ops here can't really ban someone who isn't acting up in the chan
<mamarley> I think it was a bot and was harvesting nicks from this channel, since I got the message right after I joined.
<valorie> all the more reason to message the freenode staff
<valorie> nasty bots
<Tm_T> sooo I started 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2171: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2171: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2171: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2171/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Today, if I don't have unexpected issues I'm changing the cooling system of area51
<Tm_T> so, uh, I don't have "global shortcud daemon" anymore (:
<Tm_T> shortcut even
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @BluesKaj, Rik, the SDDM updates yesterday did not fix my SDDM blank screen issue.  So hopefully the pending NVidia patch will come to the rescue.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, which pending Nvidia patch? :-)
<BluesKaj> I have a lower end Nvidia geforce GT520 and haven't had any graphics problems...so far (knocks on wood)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Should be landing in -release shortly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's for multiple GPUs though, so don't know if that is you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @BluesKaj, I only notiiced the issue when I attempted to assist someone with a newer NVidia laptop and discovered SDDM displays a blank screen when autologin is disabled and the NVidia driver is enabled: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what about without autologin?
<BluesKaj> or with autologin 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> within NVida and autolign, desktop starts up but plasma and krunner displays are skewed.  Restarting both fixes the display issues. With NVidia and autologin disabled, SDDM stops at a black screen.  Entering a passwrod at the blank screen continues the login process (plasma and krunner are stilll messed up).  With Intel driver, everythig works perfectly in with or without autologin.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller are you able to test anything at the moment?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, I can test non-nviia related stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> This was Nvidia. maybe later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2172: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2172: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2172: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2172/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hWzE2VKb/file_5722.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Final that I will make I think.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Oooooh
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I love it!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> If only that beaver didn't have all of those distracting circles around its head...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not your fault though, I know
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1qP9Xdia/file_5723.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TL0uTou2/file_5724.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all go?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm going to test rebuild fw with autopkgtests depends bumping
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It's so much cooler and silent now (just see the diff between the old cooling and the new one)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So I have the cpu ready for multiple buildds; I might add more RAM and hard disks in the next months
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> becoming a bit of a beast by the sound of it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yep, it could end up having 32gb of ram and 7 hard disks. Right now it has already 12 gb and 5 disks.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IQNIn0Wo/file_5726.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk don't like the shaved beaver ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he looks chilly
<valorie> ahoneybun: lol
<valorie> the distracting lines -- I'm starting to like them
<valorie> they give him sort of a da Vinci feel
<genii> That was a pretty fast response time on the kubuntu-users list for the redhat guy
<acheronuk> whatever it was, I missed it
<valorie> on the -users list
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I like the shaved beaver, but it won't be the worst thing in the world if we ship with the hairy beaver
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh christ, that sounded dirty
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> "Beaver" is not the animal I would have chosen for this B cycle...
<wxl> i'll have you know that the beaver is a very industrious and respectable animal
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C8W6WPlC/file_5727.webp
<genii> Beavers flood a *lot* of farmland :(
<valorie> @nggraham -- just be privately amused
<valorie> and try to hold the double entendre to a minimum
<valorie> as I am
<valorie> lolol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Perhaps in the C cycle they can choose Cock. A perfectly sensible animal, right!?
<valorie> and proud!
<valorie> actually they are not sensible at all in real life
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that is true
<valorie> they make trouble and lay zero eggs
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they're pretty vicious little things
<valorie> however, in soup stock.....
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> for that matter, hens are pretty mean too
<acheronuk> Canonical Cock?
<valorie> they can be yes
<valorie> as long as it isn't copulating cock we'll be fine
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 😂
<wxl> XD
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm hoping for Calculating Camel
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> +1 for Camel
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the logo for it should look distinctly grumpy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because... It has humps... Heh heh heh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Absolutely XD
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Crabby Camel
<valorie> cromulent camel
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Crafty Cobra
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Catastrophic Crocodile
<acheronuk> anything with a short 2nd part!
<Tm_T> castrated cangaroo ):
<acheronuk> 1st part I mean
<Tm_T> yeah I'm this miserable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, So catastrophic would be, well, catastrophic? XD
<acheronuk> crazy camel
<acheronuk> carzy would be good on changelogs
<acheronuk> or maybe not, as I just failed to type it!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #110: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #118: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #179: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #119: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #124: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/83/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/118/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller when it's built, could you maybe try the sddm in? https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Just testing removing the last patch added
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Might not be the problem, but would be good to eliminate it if not
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> will try shorty.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thanks. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😴
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #79: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #111: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/111/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Avo4zI9y/file_5734.jpg 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Note: it's a dictionary made of 12 books. I have been "complaining" that they were missing random numbers every week. And sorry for the offtopic.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #120: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/120/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, "no dice" for ppa fixing SDDM /NVidia issue.  But thanks for spinning up the package/ppa anyways.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/120/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy blaze can you try ppa:rikmills/bug1762472 to see if that fixes the enter key in sddm issue?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #134: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2173: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2173: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2173: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2173/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> @acheronuk, Replied on LP
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, Great. Not sure why that optional keyboard navigation feature breaks, it, but I'm not going to argue at this stage in Bionic. Will get that reverted and a new version uploaded.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2174: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2174: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2174: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2174/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2175: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2175: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2175: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2175/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham related to your other bugs? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73383-Storage-volume-actions
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk no, looks like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370975
<ubottu> KDE bug 370975 in Device Notifier "device notifier pretends it cannot mount usb device while actually mounting it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2176: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2176: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2176: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #599: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #533: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #330: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #125: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #200: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #309: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #195: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #109: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #45: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #135: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #75: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblocks build #1018: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblocks/1018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1076: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1054: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #275: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #167: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #241: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #227: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblocks build #1019: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblocks/1019/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #39: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #37: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #30: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/42/
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> @x_sun, Yups.. trackpad not working after hibernate ;(
<valorie> in disco?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #25: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/22/
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> @valorie, yups
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/34/
<valorie> hmm, I'll test that on my travel lappy tomorrow I guess
<valorie> I never put this one to sleep
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> ok thanks @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> previously works fine
<valorie> have you filed a bug report?
<valorie> because it would be nice to get that fixed before release
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> usb or bluetooth mouse works
<valorie> i dunno exactly what to file it against
<valorie> perhaps when acheronuk arises he'll have a suggestion
<valorie> tsimonq2: do you have an opinion?
<valorie> and does it happen in lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786574 in HWE Next "duplicate for #1788928 remove i2c-i801 from blacklist" [Critical,In progress]
<IrcsomeBot3> * myfenris using thinkpad .. not sure this will affect others as well
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> let me try to manually modprobe if its happened again
<valorie> SMbus companion is not ready yet
<valorie> is that like dbus?
<valorie> I wonder
<valorie> that's a dupe by the way
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hwe-next/+bug/1786574 is the original
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786574 in HWE Next "remove i2c-i801 from blacklist" [Critical,In progress]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #333: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #42: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #36: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #31: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #55: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #241 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #717: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #241: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #197: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #331: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #208: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #331: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #45: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #320: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #60: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #332: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #209: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #210: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #333: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #214: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/214/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #142: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #219: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #31: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2887: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2887: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2887: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2887/
<genii> Can some Telegraph admin remove Kira Williams russian adbot please?
<genii> telegraph/telegram
<acheronuk> genii: I already did right after they jonied and spammed 
<acheronuk> *joined
<genii> acheronuk: Thanks. 
<genii> IrcsomeBot doesn't do anything when this happens, so it's hard to know when this happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #48: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #117: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #131: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #135: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #119: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #93: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #143: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #89: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #148: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #142: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #44: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #93: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #132: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #145: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #73: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #140: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #110: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #108: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #132: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #135: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #137: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #122: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #130: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #164: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #43: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #43: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #37: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #33: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #46: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #138: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #155: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #36: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #41: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #37: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #35: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #126: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #26: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #136: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #115: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #94: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #123: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #147: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #135: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #121: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #77: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #127: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #120: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #38: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #116: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #91: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #142: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #108: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #31: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #41: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #39: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #24: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #36: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #31: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #35: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #28: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #111: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/29/
<valorie> @myfenris -- my laptop doesn't have that bug in disco
<valorie> when it wakes from sleep the touchpad works fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #208: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #40: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #31: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/31/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #157: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #80: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #29: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #23: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #39: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #38: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406180
<ubottu> KDE bug 406180 in general "KWin 5.15.4 alt-tab hang regression on nvidia" [Normal,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #237: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #96: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #174: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #143: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2888: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2888/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2888: SUCCESS in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2888/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2888: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2888/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller if that issue is on your Nvidia machine, could you perhaps try the Kwin from this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/kwinfix
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is just reverting the upstream commit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/1115495983968739329
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Rik, I will check out the ppa when I return home.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #333: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #209: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #369: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #38: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #34: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #280: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #44: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #133: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #281: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2889: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2889/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2889: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2889/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2889: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2889/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #38: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #295: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #282: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #38: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #24: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #47: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #39: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #39: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #148: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #236: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #167: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #195: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #42: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #31: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #296: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #41: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #236: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/133/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/28/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, after running today's updates, alt-tab using the large icons task switching visualization worked (no need for PPA).
<valorie> I tested sleep on my travel lappy by shutting the lid, which had been broken for about 9 months or so
<valorie> and it's fixed!
<valorie> open it up, and everything is fine - rather than frozen
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what video card?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BN0IO2Zj/file_14636.webp
<valorie> hmmm, I don't remember how to get that info
<valorie> it's a little Dell, a few years old
<valorie> not nvidia, for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can't remember the other command, but this should show it: sudo lshw | grep -3 display
<[Relic]> what about kinfocenter -> graphical -> opengl ? not useful if you didn't get back inn I suppose
<valorie> when I get a chance I'll fire it back up and check
<valorie> sorry, doing GSoC stuff now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, What updates were those?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2890: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2890/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2890: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2890/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2890: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2890/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> is it possible to use mycroft in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell  https://dot.kde.org/2018/02/23/mycroft-ai-plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2891: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2891/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @BluesKaj, thats just the announcement blog post in general and is not related to Kubuntu. I know I can use it in Neon
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell then it should work in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> mycroft is not packaged in the repos and the plasma widget from neon is only in unstable that I can tell. I suppose I could compile it directly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2891: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2891/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2891: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2891/
<BluesKaj> there was a site adverting a driver, but my HTTPS only decided the site was wasn't safe 
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> mycroft website is currently doing a weird redirect spam thing
<BluesKaj> ahh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zanshin build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zanshin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1193: UNSTABLE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1168: UNSTABLE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #161: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgeography build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgeography/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #126: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #105: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #172: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #129: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #237: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #116: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #173: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #131: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #172: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #109: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #123: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #136: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #211: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #38: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #41: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #132: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #146: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #88: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #41: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #35: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #35: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcachegrind build #38: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcachegrind/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #114: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #69: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #41: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #40: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #226: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #38: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #310: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #299: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #169: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #186: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #334: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #323: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #239: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #45: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/45/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #248: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #236: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #165: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #39: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #168: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #39: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #34: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #37: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_baloo-widgets build #35: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_baloo-widgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #243: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #282: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #30: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #34: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #94: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #43: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #139: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #120: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #118: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #74: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #127: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #144: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #94: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #111: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #100: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #145: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #30: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #116: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #118: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #93: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #136: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #103: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #106: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #149: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #128: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #171: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #27: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #26: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #115: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #114: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #28: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #163: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #141: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #135: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #33: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #153: UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #34: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #91: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #137: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #66: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #39: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #40: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #151: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #146: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_baloo-widgets build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_baloo-widgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #22: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #44: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #36: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #95: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #102: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #125: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #101: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #31: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #36: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #129: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #94: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #129: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #111: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #41: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #78: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #124: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #124: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcachegrind build #39: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcachegrind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #41: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #48: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #42: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #142: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #121: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #117: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #138: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #34: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #41: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #117: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #78: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #80: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #128: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #126: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #77: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #70: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #26: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #37: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #105: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #210: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #138: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #123: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #110: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #92: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #31: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #183: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #195: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/44/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #28: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #29: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #40: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #25: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #33: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #258: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #84: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #116: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #138: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #140: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #108: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #143: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #41: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2892: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2892: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2892: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #23: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #36: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #35: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #38: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #40: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #38: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #38: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/38/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @BluesKaj, They fixed the issue a couple hours later
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, Notable changes since 18.04 LTS … To ease the transition from legacy operating systems, double-click to open files and folders (select icons on first click) is now the default. To return to prior KDE defaults, use System Settings > Desktop Behavior. … Wasn't that in 18.04 as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hhttp%3A//people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.disco/desktop.minimal-remove 404
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #31: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #40: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/40/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> That's the link for the minimal removal list, needs to be corrected
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #35: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #37: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #37: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/37/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> To: people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.disco/desktop.minimal-remove
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I still say k3b should be added to the removal list since it's not vital for a minimal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #35: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/35/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Yes, and it wasn't in the cosmic release notes. … I wonder why that was in the Disco beta notes that mparillo started
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell Those notes were also mostly a starting point, not the end product. They need a fair amaount of fixes, and yours are appreciated. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> you're welcome :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> do you think there is anything big to promote in a video about this release?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Being honest, it is "lets have newer versions of everything" type release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So probably not much to go big on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #32: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #37: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #30: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #33: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/40/
<mparillo> Probably because I cloned the Cosmic Beta Notes as the starting point for the Disco Beta Notes.
<acheronuk> mparillo: ah. right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #37: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #26: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #37: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #40: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #38: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #37: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #213: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #37: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #26: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #37: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #32: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #45: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgeography build #38: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgeography/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #40: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #46: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #41: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #49: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #40: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #40: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #40: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #37: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/37/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, I get it. 19.04 seems like that for all of the flavours. I think I might do a Flavours video instead promoting everything in once with emphasis on Kubuntu and Lubuntu not because I am biased or anything
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😀
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #36: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #51: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #32: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #26: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2893: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2893: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2893: SUCCESS in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #54: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #127: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #20: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #36: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #29: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #43: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #39: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #92: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #43: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #140: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #234: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #38: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #91: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #196: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #36: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #139: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #174: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #41: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/41/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-April/001259.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Final freeze
<valorie> voila! https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1116469759082504193
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #719: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zanshin build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zanshin/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1194: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1169: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #216: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #290: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #172: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #152: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #169: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #252: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #177: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #142: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #47: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #211: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #144: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #211: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #253: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #123: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kqtquickcharts/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #186: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #131: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #150: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #211: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #68: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #300: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #166: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #335: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #199: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #212: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #169: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #214: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/34/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #212: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zanshin build #175: FIXED in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zanshin/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #42: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #154: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #130: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #139: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #39: FAILURE in 5 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #225: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/45/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, @LubuntuOfficial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2894: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2894: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2894: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #242 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> mamarley: if you are bored of stock disco already, FW 5.57 is nearly done in staging ;)
<mamarley> acheronuk: Haha, I had seen that and was planning up upgrading once it was ready. :)
<acheronuk> lol. thought you might
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #242: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #166: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #251: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #229: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #137: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #233: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #137: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #228: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #139: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #264: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #116: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #137: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #180: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #98: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #237: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #202: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #126: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #216: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #236: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #194: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #139: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #111: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #137: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #33: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #119: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #245: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #218: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #39: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #119: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #209: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #130: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #83: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #220: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #211: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #39: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #238: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #152: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #114: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #25: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #223: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #223: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #165: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #35: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #233: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #239: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #242: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #39: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #180: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #219: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #153: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #270: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #238: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #45: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #257: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #249: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #259: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #274: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #105: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #44: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #248: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #193: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #246: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #162: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #207: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #120: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #254: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #109: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #280: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #227: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #256: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #43: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #36: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #43: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #38: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #24: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #38: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #30: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #40: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #39: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #40: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #31: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #42: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #40: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #38: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #45: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #25: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #41: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #29: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #26: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #30: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #45: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #33: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/26/
<wxl> is there a new default color scheme in konsole? looks good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #46: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #41: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #38: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #41: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #41: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #50: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #33: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #34: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #38: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #42: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #27: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #52: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #38: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/38/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #27: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #25: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #39: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #45: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #31: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #38: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/44/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @wxl, yep :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #157: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #286: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #289: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2895: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2895: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2895: SUCCESS in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2895/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> !apt-purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-purge
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #243 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #39: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #243: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #213: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #238: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #157: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #235: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #215: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #135: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #222: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #141: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #259: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #189: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #108: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #197: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #201: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #116: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #92: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #190: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #229: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #195: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #236: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #188: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #190: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #81: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #124: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #201: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #174: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #27: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #132: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #114: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #164: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #127: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #152: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #207: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #246: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #110: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #110: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #134: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #236: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #143: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #122: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #169: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #249: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #132: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #182: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #108: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #79: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #306: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #263: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #38: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #209: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #177: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #185: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #245: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #149: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #30: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #44: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #43: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #35: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #239: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #148: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #117: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #37: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmplot build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmplot/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #189: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #46: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #215: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #209: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_step build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_step/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #222: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #234: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #273: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #129: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #199: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #213: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #235: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #130: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #122: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #258: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #286: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #199: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #236: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #195: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #194: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #230: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #248: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #251: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #166: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #182: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #161: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #228: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #183: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #184: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #117: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #87: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #219: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #219: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #136: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #221: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #144: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #211: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #268: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #254: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #202: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #209: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #223: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #69: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #178: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #213: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #211: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #158: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #181: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #90: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #96: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #177: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #74: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #54: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #62: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #102: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #106: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #133: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #54: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #182: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #151: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #102: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #290: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #164: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #287: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #109: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #249: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #206: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #197: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #273: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #241: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #27: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #172: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #285: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #47: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #40: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #187: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #73: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #89: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/170/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @wxl, https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konsole/commit/?h=kubuntu_disco_archive&id=dcb60b5414010bc6ba269588f94aa3f1eaa63c26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #259: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #228: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #253: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #301: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #49: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #256: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #121: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #121: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #27: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #158: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #107: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #178: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #174: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #168: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #146: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #179: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #210: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #135: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #239: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #228: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #31: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #94: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #212: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #123: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #170: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #117: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #129: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #26: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #167: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #4: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #147: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #197: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #248: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #200: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #155: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #24: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #37: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #137: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #42: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #30: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #149: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #253: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #33: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/33/
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> https://riot.im/download/desktop <— broken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #41: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #44: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdegames build #37: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdegames/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #42: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #194: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2896: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2896: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2896: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2896/
<IrcsomeBot4> <x_sun> It's not broken, address is different after the app being rebranded
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> @x_sun, rebrand? owh okie
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> the debian repo also 404
<IrcsomeBot4> <x_sun> uh, wrong app, riot.im just got hacked recently
<wxl> s/riot.im/matrix.org/
<wxl> @acheronuk: thanks for that. it really looks fantastic.
<wxl> @acheronuk: question about that commit as it relates to phabricator.. i know you can't use a project as a reviewer, but you can as a subscriber (konsole-devel in this example is a project) but there seems to be some sort of group.. what's that? (e.g. #konsole, #vdg)
<IrcsomeBot4> wind39 was removed by: wind39
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @wxl, https://phabricator.kde.org/D17648
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> #konsole is a project it seems there. #vdg is the visual design group
<wxl> @acheronuk: yeah i just can't find anything about setting a group reviewer
<wxl> in this case konsole (the project) is a tag.. but group reviewer is something else.. it just happens to have the same name
<acheronuk> nggraham: ^^ ?
<acheronuk> wxl: Nate uses phab day in day out for KDE, so I think he might know
<acheronuk> I only use it when forced to!
<wxl> ok, cool, thanks.. that was a feature i wanted when we first started using phabricator and couldn't find anything on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_step build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_step/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #37: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #41: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #41: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #28: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #39: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #31: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #39: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #38: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #41: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmplot build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmplot/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #41: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #31: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #25: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #28: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #38: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/216/
<IrcsomeBot4> <x_sun> I hate the fact I can't change my name on phab
<IrcsomeBot4> <x_sun> Why they are doing this
<valorie> @x_sun -- which Phab?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/32/
<IrcsomeBot4> <x_sun> phabricator.kde.org
<valorie> aha
<valorie> here's the thing -- KDE is preparing to move to gitlab
<valorie> I don't know if we'll follow them there or not -- we've not yet discussed it
<valorie> however, I've gotten my display name changed and you can as well by asking the KDE sysadmins
<valorie> either in #kde-sysadmin or filing a ticket as it says in the topic of that channel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/37/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] (20190413.1) has been added
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-14
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1117206913156993024
<mparillo> I got a strange error box on pkgcache.bin as if I had not done an MD5 sum on my ISO.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I am unable to live boot the ISO.  I have tried 2 differnt USB thumb drives and 2 different PC's.
<mparillo> The ISO did boot in my VM.
<mparillo> And acted fine in the live mode.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Going straight to install seems to work....installing entire disk now.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> UEFI live boot works, but not legacy.  The legacy BIOS install to entire disk completed the install, but black screen on reboot.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Dropping to terminal session (ctrl-alt-f2) and issuing startx completed to the boot process. Installing nvidia drivers and wil see if system cleanly boots...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> System is working fine after NVidia-driver-340 install.
<valorie> sounds like good feedback for the iso tracker, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> yes, heading there now...
<valorie> just got home from dinner and posting to Kubuntuforum
<valorie> getting ready to pitch into testing since I'm no good at fixing bugs
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> as per this page I need to file 2 bug reports: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191340/buginstructions
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Once for booting the ISO and one for booting system after install.
<valorie> booting the ISO might be ubiquity
<valorie> booting system after install.... grub?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> ubiquity worked fine-the install completed....
<valorie> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I don't think its a grub2 issues, but the above link says to file it that way.  I more suspect SDDM....
<valorie> aha
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> dang it, when changing my nickserv password, I hosed it
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> now I can't get in
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> anyway, back to testing I guess
<krytarik> @Valoriez: But 'valorie' is still connected - could just do another password change through it?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> when I have time I'll join without my BNC
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> I think that's where the incorrect password keeps getting put in
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> if "valorie" is still connected — good
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> can anyone remind me of how to successfully get into the OEM installer? evidently I'm putting in f4 wrong time or place
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> giving up for the night — I keep freezing vbox which seems to freeze everything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2897: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2897: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2897: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2897/
<mparillo> valorie: I think you first need to hit any key (step 2 in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191340/testcases/1305/results) before the F4. In VMware, it is difficult to get the keyboard strokes sent to the guest quickly enough, but I got it going.
<mparillo> Minor problem is that the installer has no scrollbars, so it is difficult to get to the proceed button in the standard sized VMware window, and open-vm-tools-desktop is not part of the ISO.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj. We have an ISO to test (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191340/testcases), but there will be a re-spin on Monday.
<BluesKaj> IHey mparillo, I just reinstalled  ...was using legacy bio , but i decided to get more modern and reinsatlled with EFI/GPT  
<BluesKaj> bios
<mparillo> Great. 
<BluesKaj> not in the mood to for another :-)
<mparillo> Do we have an East Asian testers? https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/bd0aby/why_is_still_after_20_years_not_possible_for_a/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2898: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2898: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2898: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2898/
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> just out of topic a little bit, do you guys have experienced grub not showing menu list ?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I have seen issue where I add an external bootalbe HD and grub-update failes to find it or it may find find it but not add it to the boot menu.  I ended up using the grub GUI to add  the drive to the grub boot.
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, at least it shown after you add right ?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Correct, but I failed when using my usual command line options (update-grub, grub-install, grub-mkconfig, etc.)
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> bug 1818772
<ubottu> bug 1818772 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] On the Boot splash screen, Grub does not show the 5.0 kernel installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818772
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> thats is my problem :(
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> previously working fine
<IrcsomeBot4> * myfenris as of now , i need to choose with black/blank screen the OS that i want to choose
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> 1st is Ubuntu , but i set through the grub gui Windows 10 is my default
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Oh! that's funny and not funny at the same time :)
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> @myfenris, even though my daily driver is Ubuntu ...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Did you try this? http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/03/11/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> that fixed my issue.  I have Neon, 18.10 and 19.04 triple booting on an internal drive.  I have Solus on an external drive.  I had to use the grub-customizer to detet/add Solus to the boot menu.
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, yups .. installed
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> previously the purple menu list works without any problem
<IrcsomeBot4> * myfenris now its blank/black screen
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> tried to purge the grub and reinstall
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> let me try this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2302170
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> wow, that seems a little extreme.  Let me know how it goes...
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> i tried to removed MOK , enable MOK .. then disable secureboot ... allow legacy n eufi ... then .... WALLA ...
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> grub menu list appear again ..
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> hmmm but little bit strange
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> @ubottu, updated the bugs
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller live session ok here on a Dell Inspiron 15 5578
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Legacy BIOS?
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> I booted it in legacy mode if that counts
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Keyboard= human figure ?
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> huh?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Easy way to determine legacy vs uefi if the first prompt is keyboard = human. In uefi you see a grub style menu
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Yeah, that is there
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LgKrRKO8/file_14754.jpg
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> Plus as said, I am choosing legacy
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VurwV3Ko/file_14756.jpg
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> yep, I see that in the lagacy boot
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> oh. that is a quite old laptop?
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> probably not a fair comparison then
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Very strange.  I have never had live bood issues with these boxes before.  Ironically, my dual video card laptop used to be quite fight now boots without any special command changes (up until and including 18.10 I had either add nomodeset or remove the ubuityselect option.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Those old laptops are primarily used for install testing but they will play counterstrike source quite well (60fps at 1920x1200).
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> shame you can't try an iso boot with an older kernel
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> You mean like burn a dvd?
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> I mean shame there isn't a choice of kernel to boot on the isos
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> nm, I understand....
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Hey, I just found a work around.  using ctrl-alt-f2 and dropping to command line, I can enter "startx" and live session works.  This is the same thing i had to do after a full disk install before I installed the NVidia driver.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Must be a legacy Nouveau driver issue....
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I never thought to do that with a live boot.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> There is a new version in Disco. Curious
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> grabbing latest daily....
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> zsync showed no changes.... ??
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> will try regular ubuntu iso for the elephant...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> oh oh. Ubuntu live boots....
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Journal of the session that failed to boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qThWrdtC65/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Did I ever say kdeconnect is awesome? (Uh yes I did and I am sure I will say it again 😁) it allowed me to grab link from the love boot session.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Dang auto correct again...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> bug report updated with above link.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> Thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii> Hi, Telegram spammer again, "James Rosenthal"
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> killed
<genii> @RikMills Thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 585x380) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fBw2ecsx/file_27111.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, that's a complex problem. Companies need money to stay alive, so I can understand qt's position.
<IrcsomeBot> <X> It can have the opposite effect
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, exactly.
<valorie> this threat has been on the table for awhile
<valorie> I think that the Qt company needs to get the MBAs out of the way
<valorie> no company survives that doesn't serve the public interest, eventually
<mparillo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVb9J0frv9s
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-09
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> any else see this issue with updates in 20.04? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3rJgdsjvMF/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bug reported already: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1871968 in grub-efi-amd64-signed (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.139+2.04-1ubuntu24 fails to upgrade on 20.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> is there enough time for a Quick Title Shortcuts change for 20.04? … got a better way to do it than my previous suggestion and I'll make an update to my phab thread today if there is time otherwise I will put it on my todo list :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> btw the new idea uses the arrow keys exclusively to do all of the quick tiling
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller uses alt+meta+<arrows> for quick tile, meta+<arrows> for packing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> whats packing?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I dont remember what it does though I did try it out a while back
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1217x799) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UM810z7B/file_27244.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> what does the term mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> windows will pack against each other.  If no windows are present, the  the window "packs" to the screen edge...
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so they just stick to each other without resizing?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> repeat the pack action to move to the next edge.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> interesting
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-11
<santa_> good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills are you around?
<RikMills> hi
<santa_> RikMills: oh hey
<santa_> so, I guess the most urgent things we have for focal is qt, kdepim and that watch file problem with KA
<RikMills> kde pim is in a bileto ppa. I want to FFe that this weekend
<santa_> I'm thinking about scheduling some test rebuilds and I would like to know the status of everything
<santa_> ok, so I should be able to rebuild the _staging branches correct?
<RikMills> I skipped implementing the new virtual abi thing for now
<santa_> (including kdepim)
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> ok, that's fine
<santa_> ok then I'm going to do a vanilla rebuild of staging branches before anything
<RikMills> qt is also in a bileto ppa
<RikMills> some fixes to do on abi rebuilds
<RikMills> see email to ubuntu-release
<santa_> is that completely built, bootstrapedn and everything?
<santa_> ok so qt packages themselves are completely built I guess
<santa_> no need to read the mail Xd
<RikMills> yes, it is just rebuilds of 3 leaf things to fix (gammaray, hedgewars and deepin qt4 plugin)
<RikMills> *qt5
<santa_> that's fine I will just do a test rebuild against this new qt if there's time for that
<santa_> frameworks is still @ 5.68?
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> any chance to get 5.69 or that is just too much?
<RikMills> I would say too much. can cherry pick important fixes if the apply
<RikMills> pushing it with release team on Qt and PIM this late!
<santa_> ok, IF I have time I might want to prepare this release in kubuntu_focal_backports branches
<santa_> if you don't mind
<RikMills> please do!
<santa_> I could take advantage to introduce any kind of fix in KA along with that
<RikMills> kool
<santa_> RikMills: what about ka-metadata for pim?
<RikMills> it was in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/commit/?id=c2cce81ed434ff2c5f817d7d3bfba1878d62747f
<RikMills> I ran an update to check a few days ago, and nothing changed
<santa_> ok, the only issue I see so far is that git-clone-all -r frameworks complains about kcalcore
<RikMills> I guess work around that for now until PIM with that as FW definitely lands
<santa_> RikMills: but does the repository for kcalendarcore exist?
<RikMills> santa_: you want to duplicate it?
<santa_> RikMills: I guess it was previously kcalcore?
<RikMills> santa_: yes. source still is for now
<RikMills> source in archive that is
<santa_> then we also have the option of adding it to git-clone-all-maps/*.json
<santa_> I have checked neon and debian and they still have kcalcore
<RikMills> just pushed staging changes for kcalcore repo, as I had not
<santa_> so to not be the oddball I would say add it to git-clone-all-maps/*.json
<RikMills> please do
<santa_> allright that's cool
<RikMills> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006140.html
<RikMills> guess our tooling is fine?
<santa_> KA is fine because it does nothing with kde git repos
<santa_> if anything is affected that would be the KCI, but I guess it's already using https:// isn't it
<RikMills> I'll have to check. my personal gitconfig does for fetching
<RikMills> right. ka checks the ftp/ssh
<santa_> oh wait maybe this thing to get the kci tarball...
<RikMills> kci is slightly broken at the moment until I can work out why it hates bundler 2.x
<RikMills> job to do when GG cycle starts
<santa_> kde_git_repository_url = "https://anongit.kde.org/%s" % upstream_name
<RikMills> right
<RikMills> :)
<santa_> so KA is fine
<santa_> wrt the kcalcore case, I have pushed the jsons with the name conversion
<RikMills> great
<santa_> if I update what I have here with ka-update-metadata I see that we will have kcalcore and kcontacts now in frameworks
<RikMills> :)
<santa_> RikMills: hmm kcontacts repo contents don't have the thing as in fw 5.68, could you please check it?
<RikMills> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcontacts/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_focal_staging
<RikMills> pushed 20 mins ago
<santa_> ack, just pulled here
<RikMills> I'll start building the not ~ppax versions in PIM landing ppa after lunch
<RikMills> then do FFe bug and nag tsimonq2 
<RikMills> spent a few hrs yesterday fighting akoandi and apparmor :( but works now
<santa_> I know, thanks
<RikMills> santa_: anything else? time for lunch here
<santa_> RikMills: nothing more, we will see how the frameworks rebuild goes after lunch
<santa_> bon apetit
<RikMills> ok. thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Qt 5.12.8 landing in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good to hear. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will give it a spin in a couple hours.
<mparillo> How can I check if Qt 5.12.8 has finished landing in proposed?
<mparillo> Also, Discover used to have a checkbox where you could add proposed. I can no longer find it.
<krytarik> mparillo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/qtbase-opensource-src - to the first question.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-12
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Anyone using kdeconnect on focal?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872075 in KDE Connect - Desktop (Linux) "Can't access phone filesystem with KDE Connect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> There is a PPA build testing a fix in that bug
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> that patch fixes it here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik your PPA fixed it for me too. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> upload with the patch is uploaded and in the queue for release team to approve
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, :)
